#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-13
<doko> Riddell, amu: nice, now only k3b is missing ;-)
<Riddell> doko: amu promises me he's got it sorted
<Riddell> win 11
<JRe> ???
<Riddell> just me being sleepy in the morning :)
<KaiL_> amarok works as before, thank you! :)
<Riddell> awooga
<motaboy> Hi All!
<Riddell> yo motaboy 
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<JRe> W: chec de la rcupration de http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxml-libxml-common-perl/libxml-libxml-common-perl_0.13-5_i386.deb
<JRe> 404 Not Found  
<JRe> is it normal???
<JRe> i wanted to install xmltv on hoary
<Riddell> JRe: libxml-libxml-common-perl installs for me, must be an issue with fr.archive
<Riddell> try de.archive
<JRe> Riddell: yeah i think so i'll try thaht! thanks ;)
<doko> Riddell, amu: I'm going to upload KDE apps from universe, which need a rebuild ...
<Riddell> doko: cool
<Riddell> doko: need a hand with anything?
<Riddell> doko: what's the change in version number that's used for that?
<doko> I'm using -buildN, or ubuntuN, where we already have ubuntuN
<doko> amu, Riddell: would be nice, if you have an eye on the uploads, they all are for universe, so pick up these, which FTBFS and are considered worth the work
<Riddell> haggai: I need a postal address for you
<elmo> Riddell: did you see my question about that pr0n bug?
<Riddell> elmo: nope
<elmo> 01:14 < elmo> Riddell: do we have #311683 in Kubuntu?\
<elmo> 01:18 < elmo> Riddell: p.s. sabdfl says he's happy to cover the costs of shipping kubuntu cds (e.g. for confs and stuff)
* Riddell busy with the shipping just now
<Riddell> motaboy: community meeting is tomorrow
<Riddell> elmo: with web collage issue Random is not the default and kscreensaver-xsavers is in universe but I'll get it fixed
<elmo> Riddell: cool, thanks
<motaboy> Riddell: ok I'm here
<Riddell> motaboy: well, come back tomorrow :)
<motaboy> Night all!
<amu> http://ftp.debian.org/dists/stable/Release 
<Riddell> today is a spooky day, Debian goes stable, Apple goes Intel
<amu> .. and me goes offline :) 
<amu> my localnet tuned off some minutes ago     
<uniq> apple goes intel.. :/
<Riddell> oh yes, forgot there were apple types on this channel
<Riddell> or I would have been poking more fun at you :)
<uniq> well, i'm not much of a apple type, i bought one because it looks good :)
<amu> Riddell: probably more than intel one :)
<SquishyWaffle> greetings
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> our newest MOTU
<SquishyWaffle> hrm?
<SquishyWaffle> Wow, this is a lot smaller than what I stopped by and saw in #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> but perfectly formed
<SquishyWaffle> Yeah, I get a bit disoriented when there are 100+ in one room :)
<SquishyWaffle> I was pretty thrilled to see Kubuntu released with Hoary
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: I can send you a CD with dragons on if you want
<SquishyWaffle> Oh really? That'd be very coo. You guys are going to be doing that like Ubuntu does?
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: nope, but I have a limited number.  e-mail me a postal address 
<SquishyWaffle> Can do, thanks
<SquishyWaffle> sent
<Riddell> I can send lots if you can justify it (like giving out at a LUG)
<SquishyWaffle> I'm an officer in our LUG but we're not meeting until the fall when school starts again
<SquishyWaffle> I take that back, we have an organizational fair coming up soon
<SquishyWaffle> We've sent out for and handed out a whole lot of Ubuntu CDs since they were first offered :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-14
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: would it be useful for me to send a big box then?
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: where is SC?
<SquishyWaffle> I'm sure the guys would appreciate it if you can spare them. South Carolina, USA
<SquishyWaffle> And the LUG is Clemson Linux User Group
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: oh actually I might need a phone number too, the parcel company seems to need that
<SquishyWaffle> no problem, want that in email or PM?
<Riddell> e-mail 
<SquishyWaffle> We're distributing our campus laptops next year with Ubuntu pre-installed, will make for a lot of easy Kubuntu infections :)
<uniq> great :)
<uniq> gnite all, more "school" tomorrow..  psychology is so boring.
<SquishyWaffle> until you get to abnormal psych :)
<uniq> we're at social.. 
<SquishyWaffle> ugh
<SquishyWaffle> just be glad it's not math
<uniq> it's a 'risk taking and decisionmaking class' but it's basically just psychology.
<SquishyWaffle> ohh, ok
<uniq> well gnite.
<uniq> btw. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPackagingGuide 
<uniq> could help you some.. ref. -motu.
<SquishyWaffle> yeah, I updated it a bit earlier today with some corrections/additions
<uniq> ok then :)
<JRe> all: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/ktvschedule/ <- new package of a usefull app
<Riddell> JRe: cool, is that on the MOTUNewPackages page?
<Riddell> doko: what do I do with a version number if it's currently -XbuildX and I add a gcc fixes patch
<Riddell> does it go to -Xubuntu1 ?
<JRe> Riddell: no i put it there
<Riddell> JRe: you need to link to it from MOTUNewPackages so we can review it
<JRe> Riddell: i have also discovered (and packaged) a cool app but no new version since one year: http://kickpim.sourceforge.net <- kicker applet displaying infromations from KDEPIM
<JRe> Riddell: what do you think about that?
<Riddell> JRe: is it maintained?
<JRe> no version since a year i write a mail to the upstream! but it's a very good idea i think!
<Riddell> JRe: yeah looks cool, it's just a worry that it might break at any moment
<Riddell> but if it works for now that's all good
<doko> Riddell: yes
<JRe> saying that i packaging that without one patch would be a lie, but i tested it and it works well
<JRe> i want to know what the upstream say i send him a mail right now
<Riddell> if any MOTUs are wanting jobs there's any number of universe KDE uploads that need GCC 4 fixes
<elmo> Riddell: you might want to qualify 'jobs' :-P
<JRe> i am not a motu but i could help for that!
<Riddell> JRe: are you a member yet?  community council meeting tonight
<JRe> Riddell: no, still at midnight
<JRe> :(
<Riddell> JRe: you don't like to stay up late?
<JRe> Riddell: i have no internet connection at home because i am in italy for 2 month
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> JRe: basket is next on the list to be fixed
<JRe> Riddell: okay i try to fix it :)
<Riddell> JRe: work out what the issue is, fix it, make it a nice patch in debian/patches called kubuntu_01_gcc4_fixes.diff or something
<Riddell> get me to check and upload, report on malone, send to upstream
<Riddell> could also try checking upstream incase they've already fixed it
<JRe> Riddell: sure!  okay
<JRe> Riddell: KickPIM author has stop development :( so better not package it at the moment
<Riddell> JRe: offer to take it over :)
<JRe> Riddell: :)
<JRe> Riddell: basket seems to compile with gcc4, no?
<Riddell> JRe: dunno, what does the build log say?
<Riddell> ah, it's a 64 bit issue by the looks of them
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/b/basket/0.5.0-1build1/
<Riddell> JRe: do you have access to a 64 bit machine?
<JRe> Riddell: nop unfortunately
<Riddell> JRe: brahms is next on the list if you're up for looking at another
<JRe> okay ;)
<JRe> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> thank you
<JRe> Riddell: if i want to find one, i just have to take one which has failed on the build log list, right?
<Riddell> JRe: yes but check with me first since I might be working on it
<JRe> Riddell: okay!
<JRe> Riddell: basket upstream has no patch for 64 + gcc4 compile issue
<Riddell> usually they're not difficult to fix but kinday need a 64 bit machine to test it
<SquishyWaffle> Wow, the Ubuntu wiki is incredibly slow :)
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: it also does bad things to kio_http in KDE 3.4.0
<SquishyWaffle> Eh? On the client machines?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> makes it use 99% CPU
<SquishyWaffle> Is this with all browsers or just Konqueror?
<Riddell> just konqueror
<Riddell> fixed in 3.4.1
<SquishyWaffle> ah, I'm running 3.4.1 and Firefox
<Riddell> then it's just plan slow
<SquishyWaffle> That's bogus, what was causing it?
<Riddell> plain slow
<Riddell> not sure what was causing it
<Riddell> but it wasn't bogus, it was quite genuine
<SquishyWaffle> bogus being weird in this case :0
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: fancy joining the gcc4 universe recompilation fun?
<SquishyWaffle> Riddell: I've thought about it, we have one of my projects compiling on GCC4. If I can do it without blowing my stable Kubuntu up I will :0
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: you'd need a breezy chroot see DebootstrapChroot
<SquishyWaffle> ahhh, didn't realize you guys were chrooting to do that
<JRe> most of them are running breezy, no?
<Riddell> I don't yet
<SquishyWaffle> Riddell: Do you guys have a running list of what needs to be recompiled?
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: well it's all been recompiled, now we need to fix the ones that have broken
<SquishyWaffle> Riddell: Ah, the "fun" part
<Riddell> aye
<SquishyWaffle> wow, AmaroK is really well done. I didn't realize they had came so far.
<Riddell> does it have advanced features like "being usable" yet?
<SquishyWaffle> It really does :)
<SquishyWaffle> Somewhat of a combination of Windows Media Player and JuK with some spiffy integration with MusicBrain
<SquishyWaffle> Doesn't look to be very easy on low-end machines because of all the effects it uses unless you run it in minimal mode but it's running very well on my 2.8 ghz /w 750 Meg RAM
<SquishyWaffle> What version of libgcc1 are you guys running?
<SquishyWaffle> outside of your chroot environment?
<Riddell> Version: 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7
<Riddell> says here
<SquishyWaffle> how in the heck did I end up with 7ubuntu6~5.04ubp1?
<SquishyWaffle> is that with the KDE 3.4.1 release?
<Riddell> Source: gcc-4.0 (4.0ds6-0pre6ubuntu7)
<Riddell> won't have anything to do with KDE
<SquishyWaffle> I'm running gcc 3.3.5 though
<Riddell> me too.  I'm sure there's a parfectly rational explanation for it
<SquishyWaffle> I copy and pasted that sources list from Ubuntuguide.rg and added the kde 3.4.1 release to it, I wonder if something in there caused that
<Riddell> ubp is ubuntu backports
<SquishyWaffle> doh, I didn't even look at that
<SquishyWaffle> so I guess it's a bad idea to run backports on your machine you use to package stuff unless you chroot?
<Riddell> bad idea to run backports :)
<SquishyWaffle> shoot, I've been having fun with them :0
<uniq> hi.
<Riddell> hello uniq, fancy doing some gcc 4 fixes?
<uniq> sure. you got a list? 
<uniq> kubuntugcc4fixes.xxx :] 
<Riddell> uniq: next on the list is something called celestia
<uniq> ok.
<Riddell> 14:35 < Riddell> JRe: work out what the issue is, fix it, make it a nice patch in debian/patches called
<Riddell>                  kubuntu_01_gcc4_fixes.diff or something
<Riddell> 14:36 < Riddell> get me to check and upload, report on malone, send to upstream
<Riddell> 14:36 < Riddell> could also try checking upstream incase they've already fixed it
<uniq> ok :)
<uniq> riddell: x is too broken i breezy.. can't get anything using Xlib.h to compile.
<uniq> have to wait till the headers of glx.h are changed.
<uniq> make that glx.h and friends. 
<uniq> or.. wait.
<uniq> looks like changing mirrors did it.
<Riddell> X errors are nasty
<allee> got a new box ;)  Installed hoary and sarge (sid, suse on TODO).  How's breezy?  Better wait?  I want to test LaptopKeycodes there too.
<uniq> debian got celestia 1.3.2 we have 1.3.0
<uniq> maybe I should try to compile the debian package and merge the  changelogs? 
<uniq> instead of fixing 1.3.0.. 
<uniq> allee: I think breezy is a bit unstable still. I don't use it.
<allee> uniq: if not again a policy it makes lots of sense
<allee> uniq: ok.  thx.   I'll wait a bit longer
<uniq> riddell: ping? merge with debian? go/no-go? if it compiles cleanly maybe we should wait for the sync? 
<uniq> universe will become a huge unmanagable monster if we keep making our own versions of everything. Not that i have too many packages to handle but generaly it's a good idea to cooperate with debian i guess.
<allee> I would at least give 1.3.2 a try.
<allee> uniq: gcc 4 transition in debian will start soon I assume. Until then .... argl...
<Riddell> uniq: using debian version sounds good
<uniq> x11proto-gl-dev needs to be updated though.. 
<Riddell> uniq: updated to what?
<uniq> the headers of it's include files doesn't match the current x11 placing of includes.
<Riddell> that's not good
<uniq> /usr/include/GL/glx.h:39:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<uniq> /usr/include/GL/glx.h:40:23: error: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> do you have /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xlib.h installed?
<uniq> libx11-dev: /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xlib.h
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> it has moved.
<uniq> as far as i can see.
<Riddell> moved from where?
<uniq>  /usr/include/X11/ i guess? 
<Riddell> ah the /usr/include/X11 -> ../X11R6/include/X11 synlink has gone
<uniq> x11proto-gl-dev thinks they should be there don't it? 
<uniq> doesn't
<Riddell> sounds like gcc isn't getting the right include pat
<Riddell> sounds like gcc isn't getting the right include path
<uniq> I added -I/usr/X11R6/include but it didn't help.
<Riddell> strange
<uniq> I can try with some configure option if it exists.
<Riddell> --with-inclues=/usr/X11R6/include  or something
<uniq> --with-extra-includes sounds like what i want.
<uniq> no dice.
<hunger> Hi there!
<Riddell> another one to join the gcc 4 fixes marathon
<hunger> I see the gcc transition is making progress.
<hunger> Only k3b and ooo-kde are stopping me from reinstalling kubuntu-desktop:-)
<Riddell> poke amu for k3b
* hunger pokes amu.
<Riddell> be polite though :)
<\sh> Riddell: please patch this "cdrdao" dialog 
<hunger> amu: Riddell told me to do that;-)
<Riddell> \sh: which?
<\sh> Riddell: if cdrdao is not installed, k3b is complaining...but k3b doesn't need any cdrdao, cdrtools is enough for bin/cue handling
<Riddell> like I say, poke amu :)
<\sh> Riddell: I will remove it by myself ,-)
<Riddell> so hunger, going to join us in gcc 4 fixes?
<hunger> Riddell: I am willing to test whatever you throw at me, but I do not have the time to fix stuff right now.
<Riddell> ah well
<SquishyWaffle> Am I just blowing smoke here?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=203332#post203332
<SquishyWaffle> I don't want to come across as whining but the Wiki as it stands is kinda kludgey :(
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: it's being changed
<SquishyWaffle> What's going on with it?
<Riddell> it used to be moinmoin, but to get it more integrated with the website it was changed to plone's wiki, but as you say it's not very good so it's being changed back
<SquishyWaffle> I thought what we're on right now is MoinMoin
<SquishyWaffle> I'd go to town on KDE documentation because it's my forte but it's like pulling teeth to write things right now :(
<Riddell> the documentation team work in SVN
<Riddell> try asking on #ubuntu-docs how you can help
<SquishyWaffle> ok
<SquishyWaffle> do we have any guys from the Kubuntu group working on the docs team?
* hunger hates projects that do not build with -Wall -Werror.
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: froud
<Riddell> hunger: that's almost all of them
<SquishyWaffle> froud?
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap.... sometimes I wish I was a closed-source fan... then I'd not have to see the mess.
<Riddell> doesn't make it go away
<SquishyWaffle> Riddell: what's a froud? :)
<hunger> I do not envy the poor guy that is going to package koffice with gcc 4:-(
<SquishyWaffle> with gcj?
<Riddell> hunger: why?
<hunger> actually kexi at least does build fine after adding some forward declarations.
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: koffice doesn't use java, it's not silly
<SquishyWaffle> ohhh, koffice, sorry, openoffice != koffice :0
<SquishyWaffle> knee-jerk reaction
<hunger> Riddell: Because it took a while for me to figure out the missing forward declaration(s).
<hunger> Riddell: Once that is done it actually builds nicely.
<hunger> Damn... it does not work afterwards:-(
<hunger> I get lots of this:
<hunger> dangling: /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/da/amarok/common -> ../common
<hunger> when running symlinks. What is wrong there?
<allee> hunger: kde-i18n-da not installed???
<hunger> allee: It should be... I definitly did not create that link manually.
<allee> hunger: interesting this link is dangleing in sarge + 3.4 too
<hunger> allee: It is there is no ... /da/amarok/common in the amarok deb (which has the ../da/)
<allee> hunger: the ../common link is dangling here on sarge for all langs that have no correspondig kde-i18n-<lang> isntalled
<uniq> riddell: the celestia debian package builds when i make symlinks of  /usr/include/X11/Xlib.h and Xutil.h in /usr/X11R6/include/X11/ . FYI.
<Riddell> uniq: hmm, kinday cheating 
<uniq> fixing 1.3.0 (which is in ubuntu) is a 4 line patch.
<uniq> I know, it's just to check nothing else is wrong.
* allee has still look at the lang-pack stuff of (k)ubuntu
<Riddell> uniq: what's the patch?
<Riddell> uniq: is the patch adding those links?
<uniq> riddell: add 'typename' two places in one file. don't have a patch ready though.
<uniq> no, I don't want to mess with X stuff with a package.
<uniq> a non-x package that is.
<Riddell> uniq: so which package is giving you the problems with X includes?
<uniq> x11proto-gl-dev
<uniq> or libx11-dev depending on which is the proper directory for includes.
<Riddell> you're trying to compile x11proto-gl-dev?
<uniq> libx11-dev uses /usr/X11R6/include/X11
<uniq> and x11proto-gl-dev uses /usr/include/X11
<uniq> no, i'm not.
* Riddell lost
<Riddell> hunger: we do have packages of kofficce 1.4 beta
<Riddell> uniq: celestia 1.3.0 needs a 4 line patch, does it also need symlinks?
<hunger> Riddell: Where?
<uniq> riddell: yes, patch and symlinks.
<Riddell> hunger: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu/
<Riddell> uniq: right
<Riddell> uniq: what about the 1.3.2 from debian?
<uniq> riddell: only symlinks.
<Riddell> evening motaboy 
<allee> hunger: check again:  amarok has the ../common symlib in the deb.   And the link target is in corresponding  kde-i18n-<lang>
<Riddell> uniq: maybe we should upload 1.3.2 then and see what the build daemons make of it
<allee> hi motaboy 
<motaboy> Hi All!
<motaboy> Hi Riddell!
<hunger> Riddell: Those do no longer work.
<motaboy> hi allee 
<Riddell> hunger: why not?
<hunger> allee: Yes, you are right, there is a common...
<hunger> Riddell: "depends on kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0)" and "depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3)"
<allee> anyone happen to know where the translation in xkb/symbol/* of:  key (like <i65>) to keycode (in output of xev) is defined?  I can't find it anymore :(
<Riddell> hunger: that makes sense
<hunger> Riddell: Both are not going to get installed.
<Riddell> hunger: you should be able to just recompile though
<Riddell> but koffice comes with an old version of kexi
<uniq> the symlink problem explained: celestia includes glx.h (x11proto-gl-dev) which tries to incude Xlib.h and Xutil.h (libx11-dev) which isn't found where they are expected to be. because libx11-dev has moved some files around or something. phew.
<hunger> Riddell: There is koffice rc1 now... that should have a fairly new kexi.
<Riddell> hunger: no, koffice 1.4 is releasing with kexi 0.8, there is already a kexi 0.9
<Riddell> hopefully motaboy can confirm that
<uniq> riddell: we could do that.. looks like celestia 1.3.0 isn't changed for ubuntu in the first place, so no changelog merging needed.
<hunger> Riddell: Damn. I think I'll need the new one than... my deb-addiction, you know.
<Riddell> uniq: I put your ppc .debs on the hoary-kde341 archives, sorry for the delay
<Riddell> might be a good idea to test them 
<hunger> hoary-kde341 archives?
<uniq> I use most of the ppc debs.
<hunger> Ah, found it...
<uniq> riddell: it's nice of you to mirror my very informative homepage too :)
<hunger> Are those debs "official"?
<Riddell> hunger: official kubuntu
<hunger> Why are they not listed in a more prominent place?
<hunger> My boss bitched to me about no kde 3.4.1 in hoary the whole day long... and he stays up to date most with the usual repositories for hoary.
<Riddell> hunger: hoary is frozen, it doesn't get new packages
<hunger> Riddell: That's bugfixes;-)
<Riddell> it was announced on the mailing lists, website and KDE dot news
<hunger> Riddell: I'll kill him tomorrow!
<hunger> Riddell: He was on that f****** page all day long, looking for kde 3.4.1 debs!
<uniq> hehe :)
<uniq> riddell: ref. discussion in -meeting a few. min. ago, if you need someone for #kubuntu i'm up for it.
<Riddell> uniq: I don't have powers to grant op on #kubuntu
<Riddell> but #ubuntu is still just approving ops at CC meetings?
<uniq> think so.
<Riddell> uniq: if you put "Add uniq to #kubuntu opers" on the CC agenda we'll try and get you on
<uniq> hehe ok :)
<Riddell> anyone else want ops on #kubuntu?
<SquishyWaffle> aroo?
<Riddell> whit?
<SquishyWaffle> they're looking for opers? is the channel rowdy enough for them to be needed?
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: we've only had to use ops twice, but it's just incase there's some abuse when I'm not here
<SquishyWaffle> I can help if need be, I'm used to the whole administering large groups of often rowdy people :/
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: you're not a member yet though, need that first
<SquishyWaffle> oh yeah, I don't know how long that'll take to reach
<SquishyWaffle> Working on it though :)
<uniq> there are a few good points at http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Riddell> fix some packages in the next 10 minutes and we can get you on :)
<SquishyWaffle> shoot, I'm not _that_ good, I'm a newbie packager and my C/C++ skills aren't wonderful :)
<SquishyWaffle> I can stumble my way through packaging things that compile fine but fixing things aside from trivial errors...eek :)
<SquishyWaffle> Depending on how things go with fixing my project's mail transfer agent I may be able to get a new .deb or two in tonight but I wouldn't know where to begin fixing some of the problems you guys have been going over tonight.
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: don't worry, plenty more community council meetings in the future :)
<SquishyWaffle> yeah, I'm in no rush
<SquishyWaffle> I don't suppose non-members can sit in the room un-voiced?
<uniq> it's not restricted or anything
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: /join #ubuntu-meeting  all welcome
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<SquishyWaffle> very good
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-15
<Riddell> meeting's started
<allee> motaboy: ping?  I'v not seen your /me is ... on -meeting
<motaboy> allee: thanks done :D
<allee> motaboy: great ;)
<allee> motaboy: me too ;)
<motaboy> :P
<Riddell> motaboy: we need the .orig file for metabar
<motaboy> Riddell: I'll redo them as I cannot discover the orig anymore (I think it's the source distributed upstream)
<Riddell> cool
<motaboy> Night All!
<SquishyWaffle> wow, #ubuntu-motu is always quiet
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: guess they're all in the meeting or sleeping
<SquishyWaffle> oh, didn't realize that's still going
<uniq> riddell: lets postpone the opstuff alteast until tomorrow. I really need to sleep now.
<uniq> gnite :)
<Riddell> uniq: it's been discussed, I need to talk to daniels about getting me able to assign ops
<uniq> yes, i read it.
<uniq> well, gnite again.
<Riddell> nicht
<Riddell> http://distrocenter.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/04/19/200233 nice review
<JRe> ;)
<Riddell> \sh: "debian/rules: Removed DEB_DH_INSTALL_ARGS := --list-missing"  why was that removed?
<Riddell> libkexif
<\sh> ahh...because of...I forgot...
<\sh> but with this line there was an error
<\sh> ah right, some files were not in the resulting package
<Riddell> they don't go away if you just remove the --list-missing :)
<\sh> sure...they were inside after this :) try it :)
<uniq> hello.
<allee> Riddell, \sh:  I used --list-missing in libkexif to check the .install are correct.  With or without --list-missing changes nothing except that the buildlog is smaller without ;)
<allee> \sh are you sure that --list-missing generated an error?   It never did on debian.
* allee is curious to see how/if the kubuntu diff reaches the libkexif debian maintainer ;)
<Riddell> allee: the diff is renaming for gcc 4
<allee> Riddell: and remove list-missing I assume.   I can do it for debian too.   AFAIU having *ubuntu* in version prevents autosync
<uniq> it's best if you get it into debian first.. and let autosync do the ubuntu-stuff (if that'll work for the package).
<allee> uniq: is autosync running at these times?  (because ubuntu doing gcc4 trans, debian not yet)
<uniq> not running right now, but everything with *ubuntu* in the versio nstring must be updated manualy.
<uniq> if you get it into debian you can save yourself (and others) for some extra work.C[C[C
<uniq> that's the -motu idea.. anyway.
<Riddell> -ubuntu packages do get a friendly bugzilla entry saying "you need to sync this"
<\sh> Riddell: we need a nicer cursor theme for kubuntu
<Riddell> \sh: it uses the same one as ubuntu
<Riddell> \sh: but for some reason kdm, kwin and konqueror's busy cursor doesn't use it
<\sh> Riddell: well, but we should find something matching to plastik, lipstik...or is anyone working on the default ubuntu thene for kubuntu?
<uniq> i like the ubuntu mousecursor clean an simple. no-bs.
<Riddell> \sh: there's a crystal cursor theme, it's horrible
<\sh> where are the default cursors normally in the / tree?
<Riddell> cursor themes are pretty hard to do anything exiting with that you would want to actually use
<\sh> my cursors are not the same as in ubuntu :(
<Riddell> \sh: no, I had to take a copy of them, see kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell>  /usr/share/icons/kubuntu/
<\sh> hmmm
<Riddell> \sh: what cursor theme are you using?
<\sh> after the default install of kubuntu, the link for default.kde is on crystalsvg.
<\sh> kubuntu install cd :)
<Riddell> there's no icons in /usr/share/icons/kubuntu/, it's just for the cursor theme
<\sh> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    10 2005-06-04 15:44 default.kde -> crystalsvg
<Riddell> yes
<\sh> but i installed also the kde3.4.1 update packages
<Riddell> crystalsvg is the icon set
<Riddell> mouse cursor set elsewhere
<\sh>  /etc/X11/cursors?
<Riddell> /usr/share/icons/kubuntu/
<\sh> yeah...but u have to set the default cursor theme
<\sh> in /etc/X11/cursors are {core,handhelds,redglass,whiteglass}.theme
<\sh> and xorg is searching for index.theme in ~/.icons/ and where else? somewhere u have to set default.theme=kubuntu.theme or something like this
<uniq> $HOME/.icons, /usr/share/icons, /usr/share/pixmaps, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons
<\sh> and the default is index.theme, with [Icon Theme]  Inherits=kubuntu.theme
<\sh> and the default is index.theme, with [Icon Theme]  Inherits=kubuntu (even)
<uniq> if that is found.. yes.
<\sh> and if it's not found?
<uniq> it'll default to the default theme.
<\sh> and the default default is core?
<uniq> as in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/default or something.
<\sh> ahhh...there it is
<\sh> but it looks strange to me...anyways
<Riddell> \sh: kdebluetooth reviewed on MOTUNewPackages
<\sh> not now...i just fixed warped...it took my brain out
<Riddell> warped?
<\sh> yes
<uniq> riddell: got something i can help with? since celestia can be synced with debian directly.
<\sh> a very important lib to ogra ;) and really crappy c++ code
<Riddell> uniq: you could take a look at build failures of ggz-kde-games and ggz-kde-client
<uniq> roger.
<motaboy> Hi to all!
<uniq> hi motaboy.
<Riddell> our newest member
<uniq> congrats on membership :)
<\sh> hey motaboy 
<allee> congratulations too.
<allee> motaboy: ping?
<Riddell> he's all shy
<allee> no smoking ;)
<\sh> gentoo dev and shy? never :)
<KabelKasper> What about this mouse theme for kubuntu? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6240 (the blue one)
<Riddell> KabelKasper: 19:16 < Riddell> \sh: there's a crystal cursor theme, it's horrible
<Riddell> it needs to be a lot more subtle to be usable
<KaiL_> Riddell: what kind of laptop do you have?
<KaiL_> 1600x1200 @ 12"?
<allee> KaiL_: I'm sure he has not!   Think about konsoles default font in such a beast:  1 mm height ;)   but he kept the default, so he has 'low' res.  q.e.d.
* allee duck ;)
<KaiL_> allee: you know the default fonts in kubuntu?
<allee> konsole has a different one.  Look at the source ;)
<allee> KaiL_: standard fonts: locate kdeglobals
<Riddell> KaiL_: 1024x768
<Riddell> 14"
<KaiL_> same as the Asus M2400N here...
<KaiL_> why do you have 12pt fonts as default then? ;)
<Riddell> KaiL_: what would you suggest?
<KaiL_> 10
* Riddell tries it
<Riddell> ug, far too small
<Riddell> my eyes arn't like they used to be you know, young whippersnappers
<Riddell> of course it depends on dots per inch what the final size is
<KaiL_> imho 12pt looks awefull on everything <100dpi
<KaiL_> it's ok for some 1400x1050 @ 15" :)
<Riddell> I'm on 75x75 dpi
<motaboy> allee: thanks!
<Riddell> 10 point fonts too painful, going back to 12 point
<allee> Riddell: I'm happy with 10pt too.   Are your 75 dpi real dpi?   
<Riddell> allee: dunno, ow wouldn't they be?
<Riddell> how
<allee> divide 1024 (768) by the with a ruler measured width (height) in inch   = ???
<allee> Riddell: or check im xorg driver gets and use display dimensions from TFT
* allee busy importing knemo into KDE extragear
<Riddell> allee: you make knemo?
<allee> no percy (author) is to busy (lazy?) to do the 'formal' stuff.  I just triggered it again and as a price have to do it myself ;)
<Riddell> knemo has potential, but needs work before it can be used by default
<allee> I only pkg knemo for debian (ask sponsor for final debian upload some days ago)
<allee> after g++4 storm is over I plan to pester you about  automount/hotplug plans for brezy and then pester percy to add necessary fixes to knemos TODO ;)
<allee> personally I would like that a ifplug hotplug event triggers knemo so knemo is only active when monitoring
<Riddell> I plan to look at ivmon
<Riddell> nope, google doesn't know that
<Riddell> what was it called
* allee returns when knemo svn checkout compiles 
<allee> bbl
<Riddell> good luck
<Riddell> ivman seems to be it
<allee> Riddell: for auto* stuff I really need it  (my first not-only-a-one-line change)
<uniq> riddell: ggz-kde-games fixed. i'll upload to my server tomorrow.
<Riddell> uniq: cool, what was the problem?
<uniq> had to add casting for some !='s
<uniq> http://artis.imag.fr/Membres/Xavier.Decoret/resources/C++/operator==.html#bigpicture
<uniq> something about that :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-16
<uniq> i didn't understand it, i just did it. there was a upstream fix in the cvs for gcc 3.4 too. I backported those.. + the manual fixes for the operator== case.
<uniq> it's a pretty easy fix though.
<uniq> no big patch.
<uniq> touched 3 source files.
<uniq> and i added dpatch support to the package.
<uniq> and now i'll have to go to bed. have some catching up to do.. still tired from last night.
<uniq> gnite.
<JRe> Riddell: what does mean: Can GPL link against openssl?
<Riddell> JRe: is openssl licence compatible with GPL?
* Riddell not sure
<JRe> Riddell: i don't think in fact
<JRe> Riddell: i have read several post on debian-legal
<elmo> Riddell: no, it's not
<JRe> Riddell: so how can i handle that ?
<JRe> because this program is illegal in this case, no ?
<elmo> try and convince upstream to add support for linking it again gnutls instead
<Riddell> all the .h files have an openssl exception
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ssl.text
<Riddell> so that should be fine
<Riddell> just include that in the debian/copyright file
<elmo> eh, .h and not .c?
<Riddell> .cpp files have it too
<JRe> cool upstream is kind ;)
<elmo> ok, GPL + Exception is fine
<elmo> [but you need to be careful you're not linking to any GPL libs ...] 
<Riddell> like qt for example
<JRe> mmmmm
<Riddell> JRe: has debian-legal discussed this programme?
<JRe> Riddell: no i don't think so
<elmo> debian-legal aren't often/always useful, FWIW
<hunger> Any progress on k3b and ooo-kde? Those are the last showstoppers for kubuntu-desktop (as I am sure you all know).
<Riddell> hunger: amu has a compiling k3b
<hunger> Riddell: That is great news!
<JRe> great!
<Riddell> k3b has gained hal support so it's extra complex
<JRe> woo
<\sh> gnome-app-installer looks nice...we should need something like this for kubuntu
<Riddell> \sh: mvo is writing a new gnome-app-installer like application but even nicer to use, it'll be in python so I'm hoping shouldn't be too difficult to port to KDE
<\sh> Riddell: yeah I heard about it...i'll try and get the source from mvo and check what I can do to port it to kde
<\sh> hmm...eric3 is anyone working on it?
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> \sh: not that I know of
<\sh> hmm.3.4.1 in breezy..3.7.0 latest release...
<\sh> lets sync it ;)
<JRe> Riddell: maybe it's better to not package katapult i have no reply of the upstream!
<Riddell> JRe: what did you ask him?
<JRe> Riddell: if i was maintaining katapult anymore
<JRe> s/i/he/
<JRe> (because of is message on kde-apps)
<JRe> s/is/it's/
<Riddell> \sh: what version does debian have?
<Riddell> JRe: it's crazy, the thing just needs some polishing and it'll be a perfect application
<\sh> 3.6.2
<\sh> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/python/eric
<JRe> Riddell: i know that that what's i said in the mail
<Riddell> elmo: what's the status of the debian autosyncer?
<elmo> Riddell: huh?
<Riddell> elmo: is it on?
<JRe> Riddell: the upstream was thinking that KDE developper was doing that in alt+f2 box so he stopped everything (cf http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21149)
<\sh> but i would like to see >=3.7.0 in our tree
<elmo> Riddell: yes
<\sh> support for generation of KDE UIs
<\sh> support for ruby projects
<Riddell> \sh: breezy has eric 3.6.1
<Riddell> and it's -ubuntu so it won't autosync
<Riddell> \sh: feel free to package 3.7.0
<\sh> oh
<\sh> eric3 == 3.4.1
<\sh> eric == 3.6.1
<\sh> can we remove at least one?
<JRe> Riddell: BTW for ktvschedule: the program can't load any data without xmltv but i think it's better to mark it as recommends, no?
<Riddell> JRe: don't you want it to be able to load data?
<JRe> Riddell: the point is that xmltv make the xml ressource file that ktvschedule load
<JRe> Riddell: but you can run the program without it
<JRe> mmm both way are acceptable
<JRe> Riddell: you prefer that i put it in depends ?
<Riddell> JRe: but without it you can run the program but it's no use since it can't display any tv schedules
<JRe> Riddell: right
<Riddell> seems like it should depend on xmltv to me
<JRe> okay
<JRe> Riddell: okay i have fixed brahms
<JRe> Riddell: where i send the patch?
<Riddell> JRe: I need a fixed package
<Riddell> JRe: so put the patch in debian/patches, make sure debian/rules uses it, update changelog, 
<JRe> Riddell: okay because the package didnot use debian/patches :(
<Riddell> JRe: yeah, lots of them don't alas.  you'll need to steal the wee bit of shell script out of an existing package (e.g. baghira)
<Riddell> unless it's cdbs
<JRe> no not cdbs :( okay i look baghira ;)
<JRe> Riddell: thanks for the trick ;)
<Riddell> it's two smallish chunks of shell script, one for apply and one for clean
<JRe> okay
<JRe> there are applied after the diff ?
<JRe> s/there/they/
<Riddell> JRe: how do you mean?
<JRe> Riddell: it does not cause problem to have one patch debian/patches styled and all the other in the diff.gz ?
<Riddell> JRe: don't change anything the debian packager has done, but any patches you make should be in debian/patches
<JRe> okay ;)
<Riddell> JRe: hah, I was just waving my mouse about at the bottom of my NX window and up popped the kooldock I started yesterday
<Riddell> so it does work :)
<JRe> :)
<JRe> Riddell: so i have made exploration and i think Kasablanca can't be packaged
<JRe> Riddell: because it depends on libssl-dev
<Riddell> a shame
<JRe> :( no good ftp client for KDE :(
<Riddell> konqueror!
<JRe> Riddell: konqueror is fine but for advenced transfert it can fit
<Riddell> has any other distro packaged kasablanca?
<JRe> maybe i can motive the kasablanca or kftpgrabber upstream to swith to gnutls
<JRe> Riddell: kftpgrabber usptream wonder why it's possible to package kssl in this case
<JRe> (in kdelibs)
<motaboy> Hi to all!
<JRe> hi motaboy !
<motaboy> Riddell: I didn't packaged systempreferences again as I cannot make it work right.
<Riddell> motaboy: if you give me what you have I'll see if I can get it sorted
<Riddell> JRe: there's a suggestion that qt's QPL licence may allow linking to openssl
<\sh> Riddell: what do u think about KAT? 
<motaboy> Riddell: I simply downloaded it from kdenonbeta(I think) and built it. I'll try to find it.
<Riddell> \sh: kat the search program?  what about it?
<JRe> Riddell: so what the upstream has to do ?
<\sh> the desktop search..do we want it in breezy?
<Riddell> \sh: certainly do, JRe packaged it
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm starting the koffice packages and I've got a question.
<\sh> nice :)
<motaboy> Riddell: should koffice-libs be renamed to koffice-libsc2?
<motaboy> Riddell: I don't think thary are used outside koffice 
<JRe> \sh: kat is under heavy development, next versions will separate api from gui (krusader will use the api too for instance) and will add an indexing deamon (kded) will be added
<Riddell> \sh: once JRe fixes the issues with his packages I've reviewed it would be good if you could review them too
<Riddell> motaboy: no
<\sh> Riddell: yes no problem..this evening i will review kdebluetooth
<Riddell> motaboy: it depends on kdelibs4 which will become kdelibs4c2
<Riddell> motaboy: so it'll have to be upgraded by that
<Riddell> \sh: do you have a bluetooth device?
<motaboy> Riddell: ok thanks. I'm building koffice for breezy. should i also build it for hoary?
<\sh> Riddell: no :(
<Riddell> motaboy: which version?
<\sh> Riddell: at least no bluetooth socket for my laptop device
<motaboy> Riddell: koffice 1.4
<Riddell> \sh: me neither, we probably need to find someone to check it out
<Riddell> motaboy: final?
<\sh> Riddell: we need a hardware sponsor 
<motaboy> Riddell: current SVN, just to try it out and fix the debian files so they'll be ready for the final
<Riddell> maybe haggai could look at it if he hasn't already
<Riddell> motaboy: cool
<KaiL_> \sh: I thought, I already said that
<KaiL_> I could need some silly Laptops for Testing *fg*
<\sh> KaiL_: ask HP ;) 
<\sh> if they want to play with ubuntu..ubuntu devs need the latest hp/compaq laptops they have...with every nifty toy inside..and 300GB hds ;)
<KaiL_> they clain to care about ubuntu themself, so not interesting
<\sh> writing blog entry: Seeking Hardware Sponsors for MOTU
<KaiL_> I had an Asus M2400N here yesterday - after the Bios-Update you can use that to show, how ubuntu works
<KaiL_> *everything* works :)
<\sh> well...the only nasty thing about hp/compaq nc6000 is , irda doesn't work as expected (only with heavy modification on irda-utils and installing additional software) and the internal SD card reader
<KaiL_> for the SD readers I won't give much hope for the next time
<KaiL_> somebody should configure irda stuff on default
<\sh> KaiL_: it's hps problem
<KaiL_> any Idea, what HP will do for it?
<KaiL_> the second is S3 with ATI VGA ;)
<\sh> their design of mapping irqs and base addresses is not as expected from the linux kernel.
<\sh> the chip itself is supported
<\sh> http://people.debian.org/~pxt/nc6000/
<KaiL_> the wifi button might be an ACPI event?
<\sh> i don't have wifi installed
<KaiL_> I should add irda to my test list
<Riddell> motaboy: did you package systempreferences at all or am I remembering wrongly?
<motaboy> Riddell: I think that I tried it and it had problems. I don't remeber if I packaged it as my harddisk broked some weeks ago.
<Riddell> motaboy: ok, ignore me then, I'll package it
<motaboy> Riddell: did you resolved the problem?
<Riddell> motaboy: yes think so
<motaboy> cool
<Riddell> these XDG menus are fragile things
<KabelKasper> Riddell: I have Simone Gotti's kdebluetooth package installed and it's working for me.
<Riddell> KabelKasper: that's a good sign :)
<Riddell> need to work out why they depend on libgtk
<KaiL_> I have the same result on a friends FSC E8010
<KaiL_> sao this kdebluetooth seams to work :)
<KaiL_> so..
<KaiL_> should go into main soon
<haggai> Riddell: maybe haggai could look at it if he hasn't already <-- bluetooth?
<Riddell> haggai: yep
<Riddell> JRe: I'll investigate the ssl issue, poke me if I don't get back to you soonish
<JRe> Riddell: okay!
<haggai> Riddell: I'm taking a look
<haggai> dato: I'm picking up some bugs on debian experimental's kdepim that don't seem to be packaging related.  Would you prefer me to take them directly upstream?
<dato> haggai: yes, please
<haggai> k
* dato notes that kdepim is really frob's
<motaboy> Riddell: on kdebluetooth I'll make a new package with latest CVS that will be 1.0
<motaboy> Riddell: but then I'm going to throw out all the obex stuffs and create a new project with them (already on my local PC)
<Riddell> motaboy: sounds like fun
<JRe> Riddell: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/brahms <- gcc4 fixes
<hunger> This ksysguard thingy is driving me crazy!
<hunger> The cpufreq is shown in ksysguard. The load in the ksysguard applet.
<hunger> But the cpufreq is NOT working in the applet.
<Riddell> testers and reviews wanted http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/systempreferences/
<SquishyWaffle> got a quick thing I need someone to try, believe I just found a bug in Thunderbird. Launch it, select multiple messages, hit the reply-all button
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: use Kontact
<SquishyWaffle> is this a known bug?
<JRe> SquishyWaffle: i use KMail
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: you need to ask in #ubuntu, we only do KDE here
<Riddell> or #ubuntu-devel
<SquishyWaffle> I was just wondering if it's a KDE specific problem since I've had problems with Gnome apps within KDE whereas in Gnome they run fine
<Riddell> SquishyWaffle: what problems have you had wiht gnome apps?
<SquishyWaffle> Yelp only half works on the kubuntu docs in the svn repository, sometimes parsing fails: see kynaptic.xml in the ubuntu-doc repository for an example
<SquishyWaffle> Kubuntu is apparently missing a critical component to make it parse correctly and we haven't tracked it down
<Riddell> JRe: brahms looks good
<Riddell> JRe: version number should be Xubuntu1 not XbuildX since there's ubuntu changes to it
<JRe> Riddell: i just made a dch -i
<Riddell> JRe: I normally call the patch kubuntu_01_gcc4_fixes.diff for easier tracking
<JRe> because i didn't want to changes things from the original packager
<JRe> Riddell: okay i rename it
<Riddell> JRe: don't worry, I can do them
<JRe> okay
<Riddell> JRe: could you open an entry on malone with a URL to the patch 
<Riddell> JRe: and e-mail upstream
<Riddell> and I'll upload this to universe once it's compiled
<JRe> okay for the second, but how i open an entry on malone ?
<Riddell> JRe: launchpad.ubuntu.com
<JRe> Riddell: capitalization and article in debian/control ;)
<Riddell> JRe: that'll be me not running lintian then
<Riddell> but I like capitals on the description
<JRe> Riddell: i like it too dunnow what lintian don't ;) ;) ;)
<JRe> Riddell: for the rest your package looks fine! it seems that i recognize the copyright file ;)
<JRe> Riddell: jriddell@ubunut.com  is the right address (seems to be mispelled but maybe it's a trick)
<JRe> ???
<Riddell> JRe: well spotted.  I'm not used to using that address yes
<Riddell> yet
<Riddell> JRe: I stole the copyright file and other bits from ktvschedule
<JRe> Riddell: ;)
<JRe> Riddell: i have adapted the copyright file from the one of digiKam from allee ;) ;) ;)
<Riddell> hah http://lists.debian.org/debian-lint-maint/2005/01/msg00066.html
<JRe> Riddell: you test kay a little ?
<Riddell> JRe: no, saving that and ivman for later
<JRe> Riddell: okay ;)
<uniq> hi guys.
<\sh> unbelievable
<Riddell> \sh: we think uniq is pretty unbelievable too
<\sh> oh no not uniq...read the stuff on #kubuntu ... I'm banging my head because I can't stop laughing :)
<uniq> he.. i'm working on a psychology paper.. it's so boring.
<Riddell> \sh: just say if you need anyone kicked :)
<JRe> \sh: what happen ?
<\sh> nono..it's fun :) "i have my server on my laptop" *rotfl* "can't reach www.laptopserverondebian .... down" "no ways, I'm carring it home" 
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> i have my server on my cell phone
* JRe goodbye all!
<\sh> it's so funny sometimes..u really get frightend..."the next generation internet server is running on a mobile device"
<uniq> 'the new nokia x943 mainframe cellphone, 1 week UPS capacity built in, 3g connection, MMC support" :)
<uniq> heh.. google-cellphone-cluster :] 
<\sh> lol
<\sh> new splash for kubuntu 5.10 :)
<uniq> the half-porn one? :)
<uniq> or 'half-porn' :)
<\sh> uniq: check my entry ;) i made half-porn to a lovley splash ;)
* \sh thinks he is completly b0rked today...shitty day in the company
<uniq> link to your entry? i'm lazy :)
<\sh> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/30-KUbuntu-Asses.html
<uniq> thanks.
<uniq> hah.. great.. now asses is my splash screen. :)
<uniq> need a asses wallpaper and kdm-theme too :)
<\sh> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-17
<JRe> morning
<hunger> morning JRe.
<\sh> Riddell: updated kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<Riddell> \sh: couple more problems..
<Riddell> typo in README ubwsi
<Riddell> remove build-dependency on konqueror
<Riddell> add install dependency on konqueror
<\sh> Riddell: ah ok :)
<\sh> Riddell: fixed
<Riddell> "10-Jun-2005 16:01"  timezone on your server is a bit ahead of itself
<Riddell> \sh: I wonder if ubugs should be just ubug
<Riddell> since bugs.kde.org uses just bug:
<\sh> Riddell: time..shit..why is it..
<\sh> argl..and I can't get into timesettings with kde-3.4.1 ;)
<Riddell> uniq: which of your packages are ready for review?  Can you edit the top line of MOTUNewPackages
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> why is eric3 ide only available for i386?
<\sh> because it's all
<Riddell> \sh: if it's python it'll be build on all
<Riddell> so the buildds will just do it for one architecture
<\sh> yeah...saw it
<Riddell> but should be available on all of them
<Riddell> uniq: kio-locate reviewed
<Riddell> uniq: knights reviewed
* Riddell goes out
* \sh is reviewing the stuff this evening from home
<\sh> http://dot.kde.org/1118411746/
<\sh> qt4 RC is out now
<JRe> grat ;)
<JRe> s/grat/great/
<JRe> okay everybody good week end!
<\sh> Riddell: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts_0.1-3ubuntu1 finished...changed ubugs to ubug
<KaiL> what's that?
<\sh> KaiL: archive.linux-server.org/breezy.php
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> default bookmarks...
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-18
<froud> hi, can anyone point me to or list the differences between a server or workstation install of Kubuntu?
<froud> anyone awake?
<uniq> riddell: non of them are ready for review. they are old. i have ggz-kde-games ready.
<uniq> but thanks for reviews anyway.
<uniq> i'll get started cleaning some of that mess up.
<uniq> riddell: new kio-locate up.
<uniq> riddell: fixed ggz-kde-games uploading. 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-19
<papo> hello, I need some help to change  deps from kdelibs4 to kdelibs4c2 in order to install k3b in breezy. Do you know can I do it?
<uniq> not recommended.
<uniq> you'll have to rebuild.
<uniq> if you rebuild you can change it in the debian/control file.
<hunger> Is there any estimation on when the gcc transition will be done?
<Riddell> hunger: it's pretty well done already
<hunger> I am sure all of you are busy with it and doing their best... I am just curious.
<hunger> Riddell: Great!
<hunger> I was asking since none of the apps I had deleted to get the new g++ has returned during this week.
<hunger> Many are back already, of course.
<Riddell> hunger: which are you after?
<hunger> Riddell: k3b, some of the koffice things, etc.
<hunger> Riddell: and of course I do want to reinstall kubuntu-desktop;-)
<hunger> (which is stopped by k3b and ooo-kde IIRC)
<Riddell> hunger: k3b is being taken care of by amu, koffice is waiting on kofficce 1.4 to be released
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, thanks for that info!
<Riddell> I don't do ooo-kde, not sure who does openoffice, but maybe we should just include koffice on the CD
<hunger> I do not like OOo too much, I'd love that change.
<Riddell> hunger: are you a regular koffice user?
<hunger> Riddell: But I am afraid I'd be rather alone with my joy;-)
<hunger> Riddell: I am no regular Whatever-office user;-)
<Riddell> me neither
<hunger> Riddell: But if I need to use some office thing then I try to use koffice... which usually fails for some reason so that I end up OOo anyway.
<hunger> By the way: Is somebody looking into the cpu-freq display bug in the ksysguard applet?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<motaboy> Hi to all!
<hunger> hi motaboy
* hunger is really depressed with debian at the moment.
<hunger> Their reaction to ubuntu is somewhat hostile for the biggest part:-(
<hunger> I am really amazed how mdz keeps calm on the debian-devel list.
<Riddell> is that thread still going on?
<hunger> Riddell: It is dieing down.
<hunger> Hmm... ksysguardd could use an update to sysfs....
<Riddell> might cause trouble for BSD users that
<hunger> Riddell: Nope, Linux and BSD use a separate set of scanners anyway.
<hunger> It would cause problems for linux 2.4 users.
<hunger> Riddell: Suddenly the cpufreq works again!
<hunger> No idea what I just did!
* hunger loves ksysguards auto-resize option (on by default!) for bar graphs: Whenever the value changes the graph is resized to take up the complete height of the window.
<froud> anyone care to estimate how many users are currently using kubuntu? :-)
<Riddell> uniq: you have oper on #kubuntu
<Riddell> anyone else think they can control the #kubuntu mobs?
<Riddell> haggai: do you have any special privilages over #kubuntu?  I see you're named as contact
<\sh> whats up on kubuntu?
<Riddell> nothing, it's just incase we get abuse when no oper is around
<froud> Riddell: I will be monitoring #kubuntu closely from now I can help with oper when I am there
<froud> Riddell: I just help a 73-year old man upgrade from warty to hoary
<froud> cant believe it
<froud> amazing
<froud> quite insightful as to what he does and does not know
<froud> Riddell: the images on www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php are broken
<froud> seems you linked to my stage when I was getting reviews
<froud> Riddell: can you update the links on that page
<froud> Riddell: if you dont have the images I will send them to you
<uniq> hi.
<uniq> riddell: ok. thanks.
<uniq> i'll be away for ~ 1 week from tomorrow.
<haggai> Riddell: I have op rights but can't grant them to anyone else - dstone registered the channel
<uniq> gnite. up at 0500 CEST to catch a flight..  ugh.
<uniq> riddell: new kbandwidth uploaded.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-12
<nixternal> \sh: installed psi to check it out and have my gmail account setup. not to shabby. one thing i notice is that the jabber account doesn't always disconnect.
<\sh> nixternal: for me it's much better then kopete..
<nixternal> i have kopete running because people still use msn, aim, yahoo, and icq and tend to message me via those for support
<\sh> I just found out, that kopetes service discovery is not working with my jabber server...need to check later why it doesn't but any other jabber client does work
<nixternal> my biggest issue with kopete is it always tells me i have mail in my yahoo, aim, msn accounts, which i could care less because i don't use those for email
<\sh> nixternal: can't you disable those notifications in kopete?
<nixternal> i haven't found out where
<nixternal> im using ver .11 also
<Riddell> mornfall: where's the default kde settings kept in fedora?
<Riddell> and how do I configure the network?
<Riddell> and how do I stop add/remove programmes from quitting with an error message as soon as it launches
<\sh> kbilliards uploaded to revu
<\sh> if someone wants to revu..http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2406 another nice kde game :)
<mornfall> Riddell: i don't use add/remove programs
<mornfall> Riddell: network, anaconda should have asked (dhcp works fine), but there should be gnome-network-manager around
<mornfall> Riddell: kde settings is probably kept under /usr/share (like in upstream kde)
<mornfall> some stuff under /etc/xdg
<nixternal> \sh: is your server available for jabber connection?
<\sh> nixternal: yes
<bddebian> Heya folks
<Riddell> hi bddebian 
<\sh> nixternal: but jabber.kubuntu.de lacks of some very special dns entries, so it can be troublesome with google talk
<bddebian> Heya Riddell
<Riddell> we need a low disk indicator in KDE
<Riddell> I've decided :)
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> what is a low disk indicator?
<bddebian> Tells you when disk space is low?
<Riddell> a popup that says "your home directory is 95% full"
<\sh> you mean when 199GB from 200GB are used, it should make a warning sound ? ;)
<Riddell> "do you want me to rm -rf /home?"
<\sh> lol
<bddebian> Riddell: ;-P
<\sh> Riddell: did you catch my words from yesterdays morning?
<Riddell> \sh: which ones were they?
<\sh> about LP integration and kde?
<Riddell> oh yes
<Riddell> the difficult part is finding out which package the program belongs to
<Riddell> although dpkg -S could help with that
<\sh> the problem is more to catch the program itself, because it's started via kdeinit or something like that
<Riddell> kdeinit keeps itself pretty quiet these days
<\sh> then it can be an easy task...forget patching all sources to include this additional KHelpMenu hook
<Riddell> just kdelibs needs modified to have an extra entry in the standard help menu
<\sh> Riddell: you don't patch kdelibs
<Riddell> that entry works out the binary name, runs dpkg -S to work out the package name then kfmexec to fire up konqueror
<Riddell> why not?
<\sh> Riddell: you add this functionality to liblaunchpad-integration0 
<Riddell> why?
<\sh> Riddell: because gnome is doing it like this..
<Riddell> sounds like an extra bit of complexity to me
<\sh> Riddell: and we have a lib which can generate some python lib foo for guidance
<\sh> Riddell: no..
<\sh> Riddell: lpIntegration->addTo(menuBar()->getHelpMenu()) PSEUDOCODE ;) 
<mornfall> \sh: wouldn't that mean that liblaunchpad-integration0 links with qt, kdecore and kdeui all of sudden? :p
<mornfall> well unless you do dlopen foo
<mornfall> which doesn't quite work anyway
<mornfall> so you better don't
<\sh> mornfall: no...we do something like liblaunchpad-integration0-{gnome,kde}
<mornfall> that's sort of... complicated
<\sh> mornfall: why? if something is wrong inside lp integration, we only need to fix and recompile a small bit of code, instead of compiling the whole bunch of kdelibs
<mornfall> true, dat
<mornfall> but i would certainly put it in a different source packages (kde and gnome versions)
<\sh> and we can provide simple kde python bindings for that
<Riddell> you'd then need to patch kdelibs to link against liblaunchpad-integration0-kde
<Riddell> and we have no python programmes that need it, guidance is only in system settings by default
<mornfall> Riddell: the idea is that while you develop the liblaunchpad thing, you don't need to recompile kdelibs
<mornfall> which is sort of nice
<\sh> Riddell: question is, if we need to link kdelibs to lp integration at all...it could be hooked on app level
<mornfall> but not sure it's worth a source package
<mornfall> \sh: that way lies madness
<\sh> mornfall: we already have a source package
<mornfall> this ain't no gnome
<mornfall> \sh: you do? a kde specific one?
<mornfall> or you intend to require gnome dev packs to build it? :p
<mornfall> anyhow
<mornfall> bedtime for me
<\sh> mornfall: no a gnome one...and there it's very ubuntu specific ... the deps of gnome and kde are only included via build time, the rest is just like ubiquity
<mornfall> exam tomorrow 10am
<mornfall> bye
<\sh> mornfall: good luck :)
<Riddell> I think I'd like to avoid the gnome route of patching every single app that we want to add "Get help online" to
<bddebian> wuss :-)
<\sh> Riddell: if we find a good possibility to not break python-kde then it's ok for me to include it into kdelibs
<Riddell> python-kde also uses kdelibs for its Help menu
<\sh> yes but every add to the classes needs to be represented in python-kdes sip code
<Riddell> it wouldn't be an ABI/API change obviously
* Riddell snoozes
<\sh> Riddell: how would you present such a change?
<\sh> adding 2 items with insertItem is easy, clicking on them it will generate some signals and we need slots, therefor we have 2 public/private/protected slots 
<\sh> well insertItem is not right, adding two new actions to actionCollection is better
<\sh> but still we have two new slots at least for doing some action :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you snuck in here and I didn't even see you ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i've been in here fo ra while...
<nixternal> hehe i see
<nixternal> hey..you running kopete .12?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nixternal> you have adept telling you to update?
<Hobbsee> no, i grabbed freeflying|away's third package
<nixternal> ahhh
<crimsun_> what's the version for his third package?
<crimsun_> and did jr settle on a plan for the transition for 0.12?
<nixternal> i need one that will stop adept from wanting to downgrade me..i grabbed a .deb from the forums and it is annoying to see adept icon in kicker
<Hobbsee> http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/
<Hobbsee> why oh why did you grab a deb from the forums?
<Hobbsee> crimsun_: i'm not sure
<nixternal> cuz im an e.tard
<Hobbsee> so it seems.
<crimsun_> Hobbsee: apt-cache policy kopete |grep Candidate
<Hobbsee>   Candidate: 4:3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1
<Hobbsee> the .deb is probably made with checkinstall
<Hobbsee> that one is done decently
<Hobbsee> crimsun_: ^
<Hobbsee> nixternal: use http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1_i386.deb
<nixternal> dl'n it now
<nixternal> thx
<imbrandon_> aww no _amd64.deb
* imbrandon_ pouts
<crimsun_> you have the sources, you have a pbuilder. Have at ti.
<crimsun_> it^
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> yea i was just thinking that
<imbrandon_> actualy i dont have the source for kopete 0.12 but i can get it
* imbrandon_ pokes freeflying|away you here even with an away nick ?
<crimsun_> um
<crimsun_> don't make me poke you with a sharp stick, imbrandon_ 
<imbrandon_> ??
<crimsun_> http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1.tar.gz
<imbrandon_> gah
* imbrandon_ is dumb sometimes
<crimsun_> that's nastily mispackaged as a native one
<crimsun_> bonus points for fixing it and updating freeflying|away 
<imbrandon_> should i not use that src ?
<imbrandon_> kk
<imbrandon_> ;)
<crimsun_> you can use that source
<imbrandon_> crimsun_: shouldent it be 0.12.0.orig.tar.gz ?
<imbrandon_> jez i get a lousy connection ( ~5k/sec ) to his server
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: I'll repackage the source tarball, and upload them soon(to my repo)
<imbrandon_> ok freeflying|away let me know and i'll pbuild it for you with _amd64 to stick up there or i'll add it to my repos 
<imbrandon_> either way
<imbrandon_> is that on a cable modem or something ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: that's a ubuntu archive mirror in Hongkong
<imbrandon_> ahhh that explains it ;)
<imbrandon_> if you want i can mirror your ~freeflying/packages on my usa server also if you desire
<imbrandon_> i have a few other mirros on it including an mirror of the official servers
<imbrandon_> wouldent be no biggie to setup a rsync cron
<freeflying> imbrandon: I'd like 
<imbrandon_> want me to set it up or would you just like a shell account ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: please set up it
<imbrandon_> kk
<freeflying> imbrandon: done
<imbrandon_> kk
<imbrandon_> almost done setting up the mirror
<nixternal> don't break that mirror...7 years bad luck ;)
<nixternal> best KDE all around theme to date -> http://waku.info/2006/06/11/nautica-kde-theme/
* Hobbsee kicks ndiswrapper and her wireless card
<nixternal> lol
* nixternal loves his orinoco...no ndiswrapper
<nixternal> i don't do anything with it except set it to static and thats it
<Hobbsee> figured i may as well troubleshoot it while dad's not home - so he cant go mental at me taking off the protection of the router :P
<nixternal> i do admit. i kind of favor the ubuntu wifi tools
<nixternal> i have been messing with ubuntu dapper for doc team...it isn't to shabby actually...but it just isn't kde ;)
<nixternal> and talk about install time being slow...no joke, i would say kubuntu installed twice as fast at least
<imbrandon_> ok freeflying its mirrorsing now
<imbrandon_> mirroring now, going slow becouse my server only gets a 10k/sec connection to your but its working ;)
<freeflying> imbrandon: nice, thanks
<imbrandon_> np
<imbrandon_> when its all done it will be at
<imbrandon_> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~freeflying/packages/
<imbrandon_> but its still downloading
<freeflying> :)
<imbrandon_> i'll set a crontab to make it check once a day for new stuff, good enough ?
<imbrandon_> at say 00:00 UTC or something
<freeflying> imbrandon: one week is enough, 
<imbrandon_> ok 
<imbrandon_> got a specific day / time  you like ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: Sunday's night
<imbrandon_> kk
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon_> not a problem ;)
<imbrandon_> that should give us USA poeple a better connection to it anyhow, cuz i get a 10kb/sec connection ;(
<freeflying> imbrandon: the speed I upload to that server is about 100k/s, but only 20-30k/s for download  :)
<imbrandon_> ahh ;)
<imbrandon_> i get about 300kb/sec download from my server not sure about the rest of the world but the us should be fast
<freeflying> imbrandon: 64 bytes from basic-jolly.gobstopper.dreamhost.com (208.97.140.180): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=198 ms
<freeflying> imbrandon: it's quite nice for me :)
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee_> heya
<imbrandon_> freeflying: how big is that dir? just curious ..... i got plenty of room
<Hobbsee> off to work
<imbrandon_> l8tr Hobbsee dont let the kiddos get to ya up at work ;)
<freeflying> imbrandon: 94M, please remove all VIM packages
<imbrandon_> ok
<imbrandon_> freeflying: every time or just this one ?
<Hobbsee> bleck, i'll have my nice warm black jacket on, so they wont try to do too much :D
<imbrandon_> hehe
<freeflying> imbrandon: this one
<imbrandon_> freeflying: ok
<imbrandon_> btw if you need to catch me sometime about the mirror and i'm not on irc feel free to email me brandon@imbrandon.com and/or imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<freeflying> okey
<imbrandon_> after its done mirroring and i delete the vim* should i re-run genarchive.sh localy for ya ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: you'd do 
<imbrandon_> kk
<imbrandon_> kk freeflying|away all done mirroring
<imbrandon_> and vim* deleted
<imbrandon_> i dident run the genarchive though becouse its signed with your pgp key
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: then there will be errors for using it as a archive
<imbrandon_> yea
<imbrandon_> the only way is i can run it with my pgp key but then they would have to import that
<imbrandon_> OR you can move out the 
<imbrandon_> vim* packages and rerun it on yours and send me the release files etc
<imbrandon_> untill next update
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: okey, do it now for you  :)
<imbrandon_> ok you want me to sign it ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: up to you, I've removed all VIM's and re-scan all packages
<imbrandon_> hey also i grabbed your orig.tar.gz and the diff.gz , after i unzip those how do i properly apply the diff ?
<imbrandon_> yea that would be better
<imbrandon_> for you to rescan the packages
<imbrandon_> that way its still your key
<imbrandon_> becouse someon might have imported it already etc
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: also need dsc, and dpkg-source -x *.sac, the best way is use pbuilder
<imbrandon_> sac ?
<freeflying|away> s/sac/asc
<imbrandon_> kk
<imbrandon_> brandon@birdofprey:~/files/kopete$ ls -la
<imbrandon_> total 6828
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: if you have a ppc box, will be more nicer  :)
<imbrandon_> drwxr-xr-x 2 brandon brandon    4096 2006-06-12 02:53 .
<imbrandon_> drwxr-xr-x 3 brandon brandon    4096 2006-06-12 02:54 ..
<imbrandon_> -rw-r--r-- 1 brandon brandon   25111 2006-06-12 02:53 kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1.diff.gz
<imbrandon_> -rw-r--r-- 1 brandon brandon     687 2006-06-12 02:53 kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1.dsc
<imbrandon_> -rw-r--r-- 1 brandon brandon    1291 2006-06-12 02:52 kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1_source.build
<imbrandon_> -rw-r--r-- 1 brandon brandon 6934456 2006-06-12 02:23 kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0.orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon_> brandon@birdofprey:~/files/kopete$                                
<imbrandon_> whoops
<imbrandon_> sorry
<imbrandon_> yea i have a ppc but its SLOW hehehe
<imbrandon_> i can build it on that too
<imbrandon_> my ppc box is 233mhz ;)
<imbrandon_> i have many i386 machines and one amd64 and one ppc ;)
<imbrandon_> used to have a sparc but its gone, might get another one soon
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: hehe, my is 1.33G, but lack of space
<imbrandon_> ok freeflying|away i dont have any asc files
<imbrandon_> in that dir
<imbrandon_> see dir listing above
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: sorry, it's dsc, not asc, my fault, silly me
<imbrandon_> hehe np
* freeflying|away seemed still in dream, due to the FIFA
<imbrandon_> hehe
<imbrandon_> if i get the build-deps for kopete in the repos it should still work right>?
<imbrandon_> or is there a way to get the build-deps automatic from the source
<freeflying|away> sudo apt-get build-dep kopete
<imbrandon_> apt-get build-dep kopete
<imbrandon_> yea 
<imbrandon_> just dident know if 0.12 had diffrent deps
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: no specially, this package haven't jingle's support
<imbrandon_> ok
<imbrandon_> did you regen the files? if so i'll regrab them
<imbrandon_> ( the release files and such )
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: done
<imbrandon_> okie
<imbrandon_> ok mirror updated and set to grab new files every sunday night at midnight UTC
<imbrandon_> ;0
<imbrandon_> freeflying|away, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/703970
<imbrandon_> FTB
<imbrandon_> thats just the end of the buld log, i have the whole log is you want
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: needn't, seemed something wrong about 64
<imbrandon_> yea, i'll keep looking into it, thought you might know right off, i'll try on ppc too
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: send me the whole log, thanks  zhengpeng-hou AT kubuntu.org
<imbrandon_> freeflying|away: cant get to my email right now ( on other machine ) http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/kopete_amd64_buildlog.txt
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: another isuue, you'd disable jingle's support in debian/rules
<imbrandon_> k
<imbrandon_> change it to this after disabling jingle ?? ---> kopete (4:3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1ubuntu2) dapper; urgency=low
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: no, in debian/rules, remove the enable-jingle in configure target
<imbrandon_> yea i got that
<imbrandon_> but should i inc the version also ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: needn't
<imbrandon_> k
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: we can not support the jingle now, it need a special version of ortp
<imbrandon_> ok disabled it and trying to build again
<imbrandon_> argg
<imbrandon_> YAY !
<imbrandon_> freeflying-g4: got it to build on AMD64
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: cool
<imbrandon_> you want a diff ?
<imbrandon_> actualy you can change just one thing in the debian/rules
<imbrandon_> and it will build fine on amd64
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: what
<imbrandon_> +- CFLAGS = -Wall -g
<imbrandon_> ++ CFLAGS = -Wall -g -fPIC
<imbrandon_> need's -fPIC to compile on amd64
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: I've add this,but have no amd64 for test  :)
<imbrandon_> i'll put my build in my own repos so others can test also
<imbrandon_> its exactly the same as your other than that
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: nice, I'll tell others sync from your site
<imbrandon_> kk i got to sign it etc one sec
<imbrandon_> and i'll give you the url
<imbrandon_> freeflying|away: ping !
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/
<imbrandon_> and http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/pubkey.html   <--- for my gpg key
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: got it.thx
<imbrandon_> i'll do a ppc one here in a little bit
<freeflying|away> great, I'd correct the rules, for build on all arch
* imbrandon_ thought it was but will look again
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: ping
<Hobbsee> boo!
<imbrandon_> sup
<imbrandon_> heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon_> i changed the arch to all and am building the i386 / amd64 / and ppc over
* Hobbsee looks in the computer catalogue for anything interesting
<imbrandon_> freeflying|away: pong
<Hobbsee> not much of interest.  darn.
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: are you using pbuilder? or chroot for kopete
<imbrandon_> chroot
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: and you using kde-3.5.3
<imbrandon_> yup
<imbrandon_> Sysinfo for 'birdofprey': Linux 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3400+ at 1002 MHz (2006 bogomips), HD: 26/141GB, RAM: 683/687MB, 131 proc's, 7.17h up
<imbrandon_> 3.5.3 in chroot too
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: you'd setup a pbuilder, and build just against kde-3.5.2, or others will have problems with it
<imbrandon_> ouch , ok 
<imbrandon_> i'm rebuilding them anyhow i can do that
<imbrandon_> i already have a chroot for 3.5.2 also i'll just use that
* imbrandon_ has never used pbuilder
<imbrandon_> hehe
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: nice
<Hobbsee> wow
<imbrandon_> ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: recommend using pbuilder
<imbrandon_> ahh ok i'll try it, hard to setup ?
* Hobbsee didnt know that it was possible to build without the pbuilder
<Hobbsee> guess it is, in the chroot
<Hobbsee> but if you install stuff in the chroot, dont you have to clear all that you installed before the next time you use it?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: i use clean chroot's ;)
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<imbrandon_> ok whats the commandline options to build with pbuilder properly ?
<imbrandon_> against 3.5.2
* imbrandon_ normaly just does debuild or debuild -S -sa
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> freeflying|away: ping
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: pong
<imbrandon_> ok whats the commandline options to build with pbuilder properly ?
<imbrandon_> against 3.5.2
<imbrandon_> pbuilder debuild ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PbuilderHowto?highlight=%28pbuilder%29
<imbrandon_> brb
<imbrandon> ..
<imbrandon> kk freeflying|away i got it rebuilding with pbuilder on i386 and amd64 and ppc , i'll update my repos when i wake up in a few hours ( should be done building by then )
<imbrandon> gnight freeflying|away / Hobbsee
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: gnite
<imbrandon> well nap time not gnight hehe for a few hours atleaaste
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
<jsgotangco> good evening
<jjesse> hello jsgotangco
<\sh> re
<kwwii> so here is a question for everyone
<jjesse> ok :)
<kwwii> the ubuntu artwork team has made a list of goals for edgy, and on it, it says that kubuntu should use the same icons as gnome and a similar style
<kwwii> is the kubuntu community interested in that?
<kwwii> because I am not
<\sh> me neither
<jjesse> i like the difference
<Lure> kwwii: brown KDE? not really... :-(
<Hobbsee> kwwii: that'd help if we actually had a pic of theirs...but no, i seem to remember wanting to get their icons off the screen as quickly as possible.
<Hobbsee> no, but i would like a green or a purple
<freeflying-g4> we'd have kubuntu's 
<Hobbsee> a purple would look really cool :P  or maybe a maroon colour, if they wanted to stay brown
<Hobbsee> mmmm..
* Hobbsee dreams of the possibilities
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I have thought a lot about using purple recently
<\sh> the problem is, if we do some orange/brownish thing, we would fck away the hardcore kde users
<Hobbsee> kwwii: that'd be cool :)
<kwwii> it is a nice segway from blue to another color
<Hobbsee> gentoo's always had compliments over it's purple
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> my first three years or so at suse everything was purple
<Hobbsee> nice!
<kwwii> and then I changed it to green
<Hobbsee> anyone got the current icons for gnome?
<kwwii> just check tango with the special icons...erm tangerine or so
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i'd love to see the oxygen icons for edgy - the done ones, of course, and the rest as crystal - depending on how that looked
* Hobbsee shudders at the memory
<\sh> Hobbsee: awful ;)
<\sh> moins kwwii BTW
<kwwii> howdy \sh
<\sh> Hobbsee: no ways to mix crystal with oxygene...
<kwwii> I hope that oxygen will be become mature very quickly
<Hobbsee> oh okay...
<kwwii> we have actually done a lot of work in a short itme
<kwwii> time
<\sh> I'm not the graphics guy, but I think kwwii agrees with me somehow ;)
* Hobbsee thogut that the non-oxygen icons would be set at the default, which was crystal...
<kwwii> for now, until oxygen is complete enough to use on it's own,it has to be used with crystal
<kwwii> better that than tango
<kwwii> anyway...back to the football game
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> football's overrated
<jsgotangco> !
<jsgotangco> hey we only go crazy over it every 4 years
* Riddell agrees
<jjesse> football is over silly europeans, football is in the fall :)
<Hobbsee> yay!  i have an ally!
<Hobbsee> greetings oh great Riddell 
<jjesse> good morning Riddell
<jjesse> i copied you in on a message from Mario that i didn't know how to anser
<Riddell> tragically I do have to go back to England before the end of the world cup
<freeflying-g4> seems Japan will lost 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what do you think of a purple desktop?  :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where are you now?
<\sh> Riddell: where are you now?
<jsgotangco> last night i was idling in a yahoo chat room that covered iran vs. mexico and people were screaming for blood lol
<Riddell> Scotland.  a country who's closes world cup representation is Trinidad and Tobago
<jjesse> didn't i hear that the iranian leader banned the world cup from being shown
<Riddell> closest
<Hobbsee> hehe nice
<Riddell> purple could be fun
<\sh> Riddell: oh I thought you traveled to paris already ;)
<Hobbsee> :D
<Riddell> \sh: wednesday night
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i think you'll get your chance to work in purple :D
<jsgotangco> jjesse: that's baloney, iran is a football power in asia
<jjesse> jsgotangco: just thought i read something in my local sunday paper about how the hardline iranian government was banning people from watching the world cup, but i've been wrong once or twice before 
<\sh> oh my ... yum is broken...very much broken
<Riddell> \sh: fedora is broken
<\sh> Riddell: I'm using yum 2.6.1 on sles9 ... I needed a better packagemanager then yast 
<\sh> but yum tells me, that he wants to install jboss 3.0.x i586 and jboss 4.0.x x86_64 on amd64 ..which is totally wrong..
<Riddell> \sh: try smart
<\sh> Riddell: after I fininshed the first milestone of this project, I switch to smart
<\sh> Riddell: but until then, I have to stay with yum
<\sh> where was the smart packagemanager homepage?
<Riddell> http://labix.org/smart
<jsgotangco> smart rocks
<jsgotangco> although at first glance the gui option just looks like synaptic
<freeflying-g4> \sh: mvo has uploaded smart 
<bddebian> Hello
<apokryphos> yeah, the GUI is a lot like it (author of smart used to co-maintain it) unfortunately. Still waiting on the KDE/Qt frontend :P
<apokryphos> does anyone know if there's been any advance on the talk of smart in edgy?
<apokryphos> is it thought of being a replacement to apt, or just a supplementary option?
<Riddell> it might be used in gnome-app-install
<Riddell> it won't replace apt generally
<apokryphos> interesting; any reason why just gnome-app-install?
<jsgotangco> its not supposed to replace existing package managers
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: ping
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: see http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support <-- looks like we have jasper stuff in the repos, but not added as a dep/build-dep, however we need them for kopete
* Hobbsee is too trashed to figure out where they need to go
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: jingle need special ortp, but dapper's is newer than it need, so I don't know how to solve this
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: er, in english?
<Hobbsee> better still, halt that, and tell me tomorrow, or in an email, or a memo if you wish...
* Hobbsee is too tired to figure out much tonight.
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hey Hobbsee
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: silly me, I thought you mean jingle, :)  I'm still in the football match 
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: haha no - yahoo webcam support
<Hobbsee> receiving them
<Hobbsee> havent tried jingle - i dont have a mic handy
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: I will mail you later, I'd watch the coming match  :)
<Hobbsee> okay...hehe
* Hobbsee mutters about guys and sport, and insanity :P
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: well Australia won
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> i think i heard that earlier :P
<jpatrick> :P
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: a girl here has compiled kopete, but can not make webcam work
<jpatrick> Damn, goldenear isn't here
<Hobbsee> goldenear_away: is a girl?  wow.  cool.
<Hobbsee> i'd try with thatas either a dep or a build-dep
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: I mean in #ubuntu-cn  :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: isn't that what you should never say to someone on IRC? :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: haha - it's different if you're a female yourself, and therefore not about to hit on her
<Riddell> ah, yes
<Hobbsee> not that...not that you guys would necessarily do that anyway, but there's still the threat of it...
<Hobbsee> oh i dont know - i'm being paranoid again dammit!
<Hobbsee> hey Lure 
<Hobbsee> night all - i thikn i'm actually properly leaving this time
<goldenear> jpatrick: I'm here now
<goldenear> and btw, I'm not a girl
<jpatrick> goldenear: ok, kmplayer died again
<goldenear> what do you mean ?
<jpatrick> It can't do streams
<goldenear> ???
<jpatrick> goldenear: like: http://videocodezone.com/videos/r/red_hot_chili_peppers/around_the_world-2.html
<jpatrick> goldenear: but I can play local videos
<goldenear> jpatrick: it plays for me
<jpatrick> not me tho
<goldenear> but need many time to start
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Morning
<Riddell> hi DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Riddell: did you get to overhear my GIS discussion?
<Riddell> don't think so
<DaSkreech> Ok :-(
<DaSkreech> Well then the shoort question is if I have a Potentially Awesome Idea (c) wouldit make sense tomail sabdfl?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: better to write a spec
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<Riddell> add to paris meeting
<DaSkreech> I'ts much longer term than that
<DaSkreech> But okie :)
<MidMark> Riddell: is there a chance to make kubuntu preinstalled in some laptop? I mean contacting some vendors and ask them... sorry for this atipic question
<Riddell> MidMark: a couple already do, see kubunturg/ship.php
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/ship.php
<MidMark> Riddell: 404
<Riddell> shop.php
<Riddell> it's linked from the front page :)
<MidMark> shops.php :)
* pygi is sure he could "force" some local vendors to pre-install Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<MidMark> great works, but I mean a completely new line from Asus, Acer or vendor like that, that include Kubuntu instead of win
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#installfromubuntu should point to the wiki page
<toma> i
<jpatrick> and shouldn't the source cds point to the dapper ones?
<jjesse> Riddell: just sent you an email
<DaSkreech> ops!
<DaSkreech> Need a quick kick ban
<Riddell> done
<DaSkreech> Thanks
* DaSkreech ponders if there is a slightly better !ops script
<apachelogger> ahoy Riddell, are you around?
<jpatrick> I think he left "[20:23]  pradeepto: if you're quick"
<DaSkreech> Anyone familar with specs?
<Tonio_> hey
<DaSkreech> hi
<DaSkreech> Do I have to do a wiki page before I do the spec?
<Lure> DaSkreech: I think so
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok
<DaSkreech> It's BrainDump?
<Lure> yes, unless you will draft it already (implementation and stuff)
<DaSkreech> Well I have a rough idea 
<DaSkreech> been owrking on it for about a year
<DaSkreech> It's kinda huge though
<DaSkreech> wiki.kubuntu.org?
<DaSkreech> Though it's not realyl KDE specific
<DaSkreech> I hope
<DaSkreech> really
<lnxKDE> someone using KDE 4.0 svn?
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: You really need to be in #kde
<lnxKDE> k
<Riddell> apachelogger: hi
<toma> lnxKDE: that would surprise me
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know the status quo of kopete packaging for dapper?
<DaSkreech> Think he's gone
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Last I spoke to him on that he said that he wasn't doing it and no one had stepped up to offer 
<DaSkreech> Not sure if that's changed
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> apachelogger: freeflying and imbrandon were looking at it last
<apachelogger> hm
<DaSkreech> yay!
<apachelogger> only problem is version imo
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Do i have to have a Wiki page for the spec?
<DaSkreech> does it matter if it's wiki.kubuntu or ubuntu.org?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: they're the same wiki
<DaSkreech> Right so just make a pagethen
<apachelogger> Riddell: could use "4:3.5.3+kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu1" as version?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> k, gonna do a try :)
<toma> anyone interested in beta testing rsibreak 0.7.0?
<jpatrick> toma: Not Repetitive strain injury, (my only fear as guitarist)
<toma> jpatrick: sorry?
<jpatrick> [[RSI] ] 
<toma> right, its an app to prevent it
<Lure> toma: yes
<toma> ok, i'll package it
<apachelogger> Riddell: shall I put it in revu when I'm done?
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you want, you should talk to freeflying and imbrandon to see what they've done
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> imbrandon: ping
<DaSkreech> I heard about it
<DaSkreech> it bugs you to stop using the computer and get a life?
<imbrandon> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> imbrandon: could you upload your work on kopete 0.12 somewhere?
<apachelogger> I try to do a final package
<imbrandon> already have , and its merged with freeflying
<imbrandon> one sec
<apachelogger> ah
<allee> hi
<apachelogger> hi allee
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/
<imbrandon> ^^ there ya go apachelogger 
<apachelogger> thx
<imbrandon> that has freeflying and my changes
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: What changes are made?
<jpatrick> imbrandon: 3.5.3_* isn't going to work, afaik
<apachelogger> maybe I can still add something ;-)
<imbrandon> jpatrick: yea i know that was what freeflying already had i just rebuilt it for him fixing amd64 FTB
<imbrandon> apachelogger: i'm gone for about 1 hour afk, ping me if you need something
<apachelogger> k
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: What changes need to be made?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> everything :P
<apachelogger> if we wanna publish it @ kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> Right. Is there a doc for what the packages must conform to?
<apachelogger> various
<apachelogger> somewhere in the wiki
<DaSkreech> :-)
<apachelogger> hidden places ;-)
<DaSkreech>  ok
<apachelogger> noone ever knows all ;-)
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<apachelogger> imbrandon: why disable jingles support?
<DaSkreech> I'll get right on reading that and building an ark
<DaSkreech> See which gets done first
<apachelogger> ;-)
<DaSkreech> Thats a huge doc
<toma> Lure, jpatrick: http://rsibeta.omat.nl/ toughly packaged for now
<Lure> toma: downloading
<jpatrick> toma: is that a native package?
<toma> Lure, jpatrick: I would appreciate a test of the 'break at fixed time' option
<toma> jpatrick: whats that?
<jpatrick> toma: no .diff.gz
<toma> ow, i can put it there, hang on
<jpatrick> nor a .orig.tar.gz
<jpatrick> toma: rsibreak depends on kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3); however
<Lure> toma: what is "break at fixed time"?
<apachelogger> eeeh, pbuilder to use :)
<toma> jpatrick: named the orig wrongly, so no diff
<toma> jpatrick: as i said. roughly packages, i hope to convince allee for the final one
<toma> Lure: it does not take into account the time you are idle
<allee> toma: np ;)
<Lure> toma: I like new shadded background, but notify window seems to be just black rectangle...
<Lure> toma: and yes, moving mouse works during quite time...
<toma> Lure: notify window black?
<toma> Lure: what do you mean by that?
<Lure> toma: I have panel on top and when break happens, there is a cca 6x2.5cm rectangle below rsibreak icon - it looks like KNotify message window (in terms of size and position on screen)
* Lure will try to make screen snapshot next time
<toma> Lure: hmm, i fixed that earlier this evening, i thought
<toma> Lure: is that with the new timer?
<toma> (break at fixed times)
<Lure> toma: yes
<toma> ok, i see it
<Lure> now it was not black, but greyish... but snapshot did not work (break happened before I pressen New snapshot with delay)
<toma> Lure: greyish with a small lighter grey box on the right?
<toma> think i see the bug
<Lure> toma: I think so. I am sure that black one hade a small one in
<toma> oki, will fix that
<toma> ok, fixed.
<DaSkreech> Uh oh
<DaSkreech> Can I edit a spec?
<allee> DaSkreech: at the end is a comment section.  Use this
<DaSkreech> Umm no I want to change the name of the Spec
<DaSkreech>  I thought it was my name
<toma> Lure: anything else?
<DaSkreech> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/rogerpixley
<DaSkreech> :-(
<Lure> toma: no other side effects
<imbrandon> apachelogger: [10:30]  <freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: jingle need special ortp, but dapper's is newer than it need, so I don't know how to solve this
<imbrandon> apachelogger: so it got disabled
<apachelogger> ;-)
<toma> Lure: ok, thanks
<DaSkreech> Guess I'll just leave it as is
<imbrandon> apachelogger: and the -fPIC CFLAG is for amd64
<apachelogger> know what the awesomeness of Kubuntu is?
<Lure> toma: if you will have any new version to test, just ping me....
<apachelogger> it just works :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<apachelogger> imbrandon: k, gonna leave that flag
<toma> Lure: will do, thnxs
<apachelogger> though I think we don't need the whole rules
<apachelogger> not even 2 % of it
<apachelogger> ok, maybe 2 ;-)
<imbrandon> lol
<apachelogger> really, compiling kopete takes far too long
<imbrandon> hahahah yea
<imbrandon> apachelogger: once you have your built let me know and i'll rebuild mine with your sources for amd64 and let poeple test it
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: DW disagrees it seems
<imbrandon> lunchtime brb
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: DW?
<DaSkreech> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20060612#opinion
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> totally unimporatnt :P
<DaSkreech> Yeah hence the end of the URL :)
<DaSkreech> Who did you think it was?
* DaSkreech is listening to "Rock The Casbah" by The Clash [amaroK] 
<apachelogger> no idea
<DaSkreech> Anyone in #kubuntu?
<Riddell> a couple hundred are
<apachelogger> lol
<DaSkreech> Are those guys breaking !language?
<Riddell> they're offtopic if nothing else
<apachelogger> Riddell: to get xpm's packaged as well they just need to be in the debian dir, correct?
<Riddell> they need to be told where to go as well
<nixternal> hello everyone!!!
<apachelogger> hm
<kmon> I've just bought a plasma t-shirt ;)
<apachelogger> arrsome :D
<kmon> hehe
<DaSkreech> doesn't it burn
* DaSkreech ducks. 
<apachelogger> :P
<nixternal> hahah DaSkreech
* nixternal puts that down as "quote of the day"
* Riddell downloads http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
* DaSkreech points at World Wind
* nixternal points at Riddell downloading GoogleEarthLinux and then points at DaSkreech pointing at World Wind, just so he could point and be an e.tard ;)
* DaSkreech points out that pointing with a derefrence is rude
* linuxmonkey says google earth runs great on kubuntu
<Riddell> hmm, display is quite broken for me
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-13
<Riddell> ah, safe graphics mode fixes it
<sebas> What is safe graphics mode?
<sebas> Without composite or something?
<DaSkreech> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/gisdesktop
<Riddell> sebas: a tick box in google earth. it doesn't use composite
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you don't say what this GIS is
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Should I link to a definition of GIS>
<DaSkreech> ?
<sebas> Riddell: Ah
<DaSkreech> or just explain it
<Riddell> DaSkreech: a brief explanation would be helpful
<DaSkreech> alright
<DaSkreech> Apparently I can't see the wiki anymore :(
<DaSkreech> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GISDesktop
<DaSkreech> back
<DaSkreech> Ok edited the launchpad
<DaSkreech> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/gisdesktop
* DaSkreech waves off
<imbrandon> Riddell, is it just me or does your google earth show up like this on kde 3.5.3 http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot5.png  also it dosent seem to exit clean , hrm might be time to file some bug reports with google
<imbrandon> l8tr DaSkreech
<nixternal> imbrandon that is just you
<Riddell> imbrandon: I have striped and a circle across the middle
<nixternal> mine looks secksy..except chicago is flat ;)
<DaSkreech> If anyone could comment on the spec that would be great
<Riddell> imbrandon: tried safe graphics mode?
<DaSkreech> I'll be filling in more later 
<imbrandon> safe graphics mode for google or kde ?
<Riddell> google
<imbrandon> no , will try right now
<imbrandon> hrm no i still get bad artifacts everywhere Riddell , i'll mess with it a bit and see how it go's
<imbrandon> do they static link to the qt libs or is it using the ones on this system ?
<Riddell> it includes its own copy
<yuriy> sime: an addition to the last email: had to configure with --prefix=/usr or it put stuff in /usr/local/kde
<imbrandon> yea i was thinking so, so it shouldent matter if i'm on kde 3.5.3 or 5.2 etc correct
<Riddell> correct
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/snapshots/gearth.jpg
<nixternal> mine looks good
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<imbrandon> hrm strange, wonder if its my vid card, i can try it on another box later
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello nixternal
<nixternal> jUploadr rocks for sending up my flickr pics
<Riddell> better than kflickr?
<nixternal> i think i tried kflickr
<nixternal> kflickr still being supported at all?? i think it was old when i looked at it..i will look at it again though since i can't remember
<nixternal> novemeber was the last release. im installing it now just to see if it is better or not
<nixternal> Riddell: haha. i didn't even realise kflickr was in the repositories...nice...am using it now though ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: kflickr wins in that it looks much nicer..however they function pretty much the same...plus it gets points for being KDE'ized
<bddebian> Bah, who cares about KDE?
* bddebian hides
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i have Ubuntu on the lappy...who cares about gnome?
<DaSkreech> Can someone point me to a good spec page
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SpecSpec
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> Hmm Foo entry is dead
<DaSkreech> Riddell: is it too broad?
<lnxKDE> hello
<lnxKDE> someone here knows were i can find a tutorial on how to build .deb   from a source code?
<Hobbsee> hey all
<bddebian> lnxKDE: There is a packaging guide
<bddebian> Or you can read the Debian New Maintainers guide
<lnxKDE> ok
* Hobbsee made a factoid to point them out.
<Hobbsee> lnxKDE: see your PM
<lnxKDE> thankx brother :)
<lnxKDE> I want to create a qt 4 package 
<lnxKDE> :)
* Hobbsee bites her tongue.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> did that hurt Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh, no
<Hobbsee> one day i'll probably get used to being referred to as a male - until then, it just feels very weird!
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> always makes me turn around and go "um, who are they talking about?  oh, me?  oh, okay then"
<nixternal> well i think it is better then the whole a/s/l atmosphere i would think ;)
<nixternal> or the
* DaSkreech missed that one
<nixternal> OMFG PICS#@#@$#
<nixternal> LOL
<Hobbsee> haha true
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, that's quite fun - i usually say 25, f, antarctica, and make the rest up :P
<nixternal> ghahaha
<nixternal> ya, but 25/f/antartica usually have mustaches and no teeth i thought?
<DaSkreech> And they think that in antartica you are going to be really worried about the state of KDE/linux/kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Well thats why we need PICS!!! OMFG LOL WTF?
<nixternal> actually...with the internet croud getting younger and younger...soon Hobbsee someone will find out your a female and go....ewwww girls are icky
<nixternal> rofl DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe
<DaSkreech> Well then she can switch to 8 /f/nursery
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no, they find more interesting things to contemplate, in antarctica :P
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> or /convent
<DaSkreech> Though I fear that the younger generation may be quite ignorant as to the meaning of that last one
<Hobbsee> anyway, here is your picture.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: http://tinyurl.com/fu7ph
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: http://tinyurl.com/fu7ph
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<Hobbsee> you asked for pictures - there is your picture.
<DaSkreech> Ohh :-( I was hoping for a pengiun :(
* nixternal whistles at that one
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: You Know you have given me this picture before right? :)
<Hobbsee> hehe no i havent ;P
* DaSkreech goes to see if he saved it
<nixternal> Hobbsee: your supposed to eat the salad...not swim in it
<DaSkreech> Nope
* DaSkreech saves this one under hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<nixternal> haha DaSkreech make Hobbsee a hackergotchi
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> Hmm I should :)
<DaSkreech> Course I just learnt what that means a few hours ago :)
<nixternal> get somebody who can post it on the launchpad :)
<Hobbsee> but i could just go in and delete it :P
<nixternal> i can make one really quick...i only did my 400 times b4 i got it right ;)
<nixternal> i will write a script and looks for that pic, the size, at that spot, and if it is missing upload it again
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: was this the type you were wanting?  http://www.emperor-penguin.com/emperor-chick.jpg
<nixternal> actually..i just lied...i don't have access for 1, and 2 i couldnt' write the script ;)
<nixternal> ispconfig takes forever to compile
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I could I guess
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: try koffice
<nixternal> koffice?
<nixternal> i use oo2 sorry ;(
<nixternal> oh..nm...you meant koffice takes forever to compile
<Hobbsee> no, compiling it :P
* DaSkreech is really not liking OO.o
<Hobbsee> yes
* Hobbsee just uses kate.
<DaSkreech> Well does kate save as .doc or .pdf?
<DaSkreech> Well yeah It can do PDF :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Awwwwwwww
<DaSkreech> thats a cute pic :)
<Hobbsee> :)  i thought so too
<Hobbsee> well, i dont seem to have to write long documents at the moment, which is good
<Hobbsee> no essays :D
<Hobbsee> i think that changes next semester though :(
<DaSkreech> Whats happening next semester?
<nixternal> omg...happy meal on an ubuntu server..this ownz
<DaSkreech> happy meals are  terrible
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: different subjects
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<imbrandon> hahahaha teh hippo, thought it was a rhino Hobbsee
* imbrandon is late
<Hobbsee> i dont do chem, but do electronics next semester - which iwll probably be more written
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: haha
<DaSkreech> Electronics was not that much writing in my Uni
<DaSkreech> Course my Uni <long bleeping sound>
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i hated electronics...electronics and myself have this love hate relationship..i love what you can do with it, but i hate it can do with you ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> nixternal, i ordered thew parts the other day for my c64 pc ;)
<nixternal> i work with electronics all the time messing with stuff only cuz it is a hobby like...but i hate the shocks i always get ;)
<nixternal> wo0t..i cna't wait to see a c65 boot kubuntu
<imbrandon> now thats gonna be some hackin to get kubuntu on my c64 at 933mhz ;)
<nixternal> you will be my god...i really mean that ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, i even designed a pcb to interface the c64 keyboard to the ps2 port ;)
<nixternal> i got my paperwork back today for the university...you are looking at a future programmer ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> you know what...my buddy says it will cost you $2 in parts from radio shack in order to use that keyboard
<imbrandon> i'll have to brint it to the next linuxtag
<nixternal> omg..speaking of linux/lug anything...we have a huge lug in chicago...BUT IT COSTS MONEY#@#@$#
<imbrandon> nixternal, it only cost me 0$ to design the pcb and 10$ to have them make it custom ;)
<nixternal> i thought i was at a MUG, microsoft users group
<nixternal> how can you pay to join an opensource community?
<imbrandon> nixternal, alot of lug's have dues for "members" but you can go to meeting without being a member just cant vote
<nixternal> i was flaming mad
<nixternal> omg..i have never paid a due in my life...we were all hippies...
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> we worked the system and got donations...we never paid
<nixternal> our biggest contributor was boeing too ;)
<imbrandon> just rember one thing my young padiwan ..... linux is free as in freedom not always free as in beer ;)
<DaSkreech> can Someone review https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GISDesktop#preview for me?
<DaSkreech> Though they have beer which is not free as in beer but is free as in speech
<nixternal> young padiwan..im older then you ;)
* imbrandon thinks GIS could be explained a bit better than "Global data" , IE Global Positionaing data or maps etc what ever it is, i'm not even sure my self thats why i noticed it
<imbrandon> nixternal, anikin was younger than obiewan to but more powerfull ;)
<DaSkreech> Did I call it Global Data?
<nixternal> well guess what...i have the remote...so i can just turn the dvd player off and there goes the entire star wars cast ;)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, what programs are out there to take advantage of GIS data? can they not get it themselfs ? what about google maps api ?
<nixternal> didn't anikin loose to obie?
<nixternal> only to come back in the 70's and win ;)
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: lots
<nixternal> GIS is huge !!!
<DaSkreech> Yeah I think that without that people might not understand
<imbrandon> gis is huge, not doubting that just trying to clairy the spec 
<nixternal> my old mans company is creating new cameras for GIS space use...amazing stuff with all of that
<imbrandon> clarify
<imbrandon> it sounds good , but i am personaly failing to see the pourpouse , i could be just misreading it
<imbrandon> thats why i'm asking for clairifacation
<DaSkreech> Right which is why I'm asking :)
<DaSkreech> What don't you understand?
<imbrandon> umm exactly what are you trying to accomplish, i mean if you have gis software installed 
<imbrandon> dosent it know where to get the data?
<imbrandon> i mean i'm not understanding what the spec is FOR i understand gis and such
<DaSkreech> Well most GIS data is "held" by companies that want to sell it for insane amounts of money
<DaSkreech> Which means that for example a third world farming community will never be able to get inforamtion that may be useful to them
<imbrandon> ok so where do you propose to get the data? isnt that more of creating a data server somwhere ?
<DaSkreech> If you could create an easy way to collect GIS data for common good (and incidentally query it) then you would collect data useful to anyone
<imbrandon> ahh so there is free places to get it ?
<DaSkreech> i would suspect so
<DaSkreech> OpenGIS and such
<DaSkreech> However I'm not sure that it's easily queryable
<imbrandon> i would think of that as more of an application to store information for locations of free gis data sorta like sources.list and then an app modeled after apt-get to get the info wanted
<DaSkreech> RIght
<imbrandon> not a total desktop
<DaSkreech> lol
<DaSkreech> No not a total desktop
<DaSkreech> Just something suitable to be able to be shipped with a desktop
<imbrandon> ok the name GISDesktop threw me off and then vagueness about what gis data and where to get it and what to do with it afterwords also threw me
<imbrandon> see what i mean ?
<DaSkreech> OK
<DaSkreech> So more explanation as to what GIS is?
<DaSkreech> How about a Wikipedia Link?
<imbrandon> i would research about a few ( not comprehensive list ) places to collect data , tell that it would store a list like that and be able to query it and retrievve it for local system use in a GIS enabled app
<DaSkreech> Thats what I was going to do initally but thought it might be too much
<DaSkreech> Well... 
<imbrandon> you know a ... what do you call it ..... proof of concept realy
<DaSkreech> The thing is I want to have it tagged in a more human manner
<imbrandon> well DaSkreech once the foundation is there a gui app is easy to implment
<imbrandon> but you need a sound foundation first and the easiest way to get developers to pickup on it and run is with a small proof of concept
<DaSkreech> Right which is why it's the last step
<imbrandon> so they dont have to "think" just code
<DaSkreech> but the ability to use the app depends on the foundation
<imbrandon> maing it easy for non-gis guru's to help
<imbrandon> making*
<DaSkreech> Right :-) 
<DaSkreech> that line is the entire point of the app
<imbrandon> like me i wouldent mind helping but know very very little about gis ;)
<DaSkreech> GIS for non GIS Gurus
<imbrandon> and you have to think about that for the majority of ppl
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> specialy with spec's must be clear even to those that will have no idea about it
<DaSkreech> The inital framework is going to be pushing a barrel of boulders uphill
<imbrandon> think about you are telling this to your grandma
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> I keep swinging between Grandma and Developers
<imbrandon> hehe
<DaSkreech> Developers hate baby talk but Grandma can't live without it
<imbrandon> developers can wade through the use cases etc but they are needed for those that dont know
<DaSkreech> Right I just got SpecSpec
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> So I'm going to rewrite those
<imbrandon> ok anyhow thats just my two cents .... ;)
<DaSkreech> Ok Well noted
<imbrandon> but all in all it does look like a good idea ;)
<DaSkreech> is there a todoList feature on launchpad?
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to finish up what i was doing
<imbrandon> for edgy ?
<DaSkreech> For me?
<DaSkreech> Or a note taking thingy
<imbrandon> no clue
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Awake?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: possibly.  it is 2pm
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> is there somewhere in launchpad that I can make notes for myself?
<Hobbsee> i should be studying.
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<DaSkreech> Or a personal Wikipage?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: notes that others will see, or just personal notes?
<crimsun_> DaSkreech: why not ~/TODO ?
<DaSkreech> I don't care right now :)
<Hobbsee> well, you can make a wikipage for yourself - you'd need it for membership, if you wanted it eventually
<DaSkreech> crimsun_: I'd prefer to have it online so I can refer to it if I'm not no my computer
<DaSkreech> Well I made the GISDesktop page so I guess I have a login :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: email's also good for that - imap, if youve got it
<Hobbsee> wiki's seem to workbest though
<DaSkreech> Naw that gets blocked at someplaces I work at
<Hobbsee> bah, excuse my terrible spelling - my fingers are freezing again
<DaSkreech> Use Down feathers :)
<imbrandon> wiki.kubuntu.org/DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> I'll be a little more subtle :)
<imbrandon> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/DaSkreech/notes
<imbrandon> www.myspace.com
<imbrandon> www.geocities.com
<imbrandon> ;)
* DaSkreech gets cooties
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: ping
<imbrandon> moins freeflying|away
* DaSkreech wvaes
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: pong
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: URL?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: hey
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: I will add jasper to dependents this weekend
<DaSkreech> Status of sending notification mails:
<DaSkreech> [en]  DanielHolbach2, LaunchpadSpecificationNotifier, Maicon5, AndrewMitchell: Mail sent OK
<DaSkreech> Whats that all about?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: great :_
<imbrandon> every time you edit a wiki DaSkreech if its not a trivial change
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: those people are subscribed to that wiki page, obviously
<DaSkreech> I just made that page
<lnxKDE> http://lnxkde.blogspot.com/
<DaSkreech> They must be fast on the button
* DaSkreech bookmarks
<DaSkreech> What counts as trivial changes?
<lnxKDE> I havent posted nothing yet 
<imbrandon> lnxKDE, 404
<lnxKDE> having problems installing QT
<lnxKDE> :(
<DaSkreech> 404
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no, dholbach and ajmitc*h are subscribed to all wiki pages...
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: Have you put anything up?
<lnxKDE> nope I will put something for you :D
<DaSkreech> Ah who is Maicon5?
<Hobbsee> dont know - i dont ercognise the nick
<DaSkreech> Alright
<DaSkreech> Funny that didn't come up for the ones I did before
* DaSkreech waits till lnxKDE has post # 1
* DaSkreech reads up on karma in the mean time
<lnxKDE> http://lnxkde.blogspot.com/
<DaSkreech> Kool ness
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech imbrandon read now :D
<DaSkreech> :P to you too! :)
<lnxKDE> lol
<imbrandon> i did ;)
<DaSkreech> What about aseigo he helpes a lot :)
<lnxKDE> he has to wait untill next post 
<lnxKDE> lol
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what about karma?
<DaSkreech> Is karma assigned?
<DaSkreech> It says we have given karma to users who commented on a bug
<DaSkreech> So you can have karma given to you and taken away?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: not taken away, afaik
<Hobbsee> they keep changing the system for allocating karma - it seems to double, every once in a while..
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> I have like 7,000 which I have no idea about
<DaSkreech> Can I turn it in for a Bicycle?
<Hobbsee> probably bug reports
<Hobbsee> haha no - but Riddell might give you a pony
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's useful if you ever go for membership
* DaSkreech would save up for a GISDesktop System
* DaSkreech would need to read up on Membership as well :)
<DaSkreech> Whats the paris ShinDig called?
<DaSkreech> UBZ?
<Hobbsee> no, i'm not sure what the name is yet
<Hobbsee> but UBZ was the last one...in....oh somewhere...
<DaSkreech> UOO?
<DaSkreech> Or U?OO
* Hobbsee doestn remember
<Hobbsee> they might just be calling it paris or something - that seems to be the codename currently
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu? Oui Oui!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Course no one would think that funny but me
<Hobbsee> :P
* DaSkreech smiles sleepy-like at the seer of Hobbs
<DaSkreech> Night night
<lnxKDE> see ya
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: How far are you btw?
<lnxKDE> in QT make
* DaSkreech bets it's going to take a few hours to grab everything and compile it
<lnxKDE> if QT is a succes by tomorow I will have a basic KDE 4 svn install
<DaSkreech> :-)
<lnxKDE> and u will have a blog to follow
<DaSkreech> *clicks RSS Feed button*
<DaSkreech> *snuggles up to FireFox*
<DaSkreech> Course I'll have to throw this in to akgregator tomorrow
<DaSkreech> Well later today
<lnxKDE> :)
<lnxKDE> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:567: error: template argument 1 is invalid
<lnxKDE> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:568: error: XChar2b was not declared in this scope
<lnxKDE> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:568: error: template argument 1 is invalid
<lnxKDE> make[3] : *** [.obj/debug-shared/qapplication.o]  Error 1
<lnxKDE> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/poimen/qt-copy/src/gui'
<lnxKDE> make[2] : *** [debug]  Error 2
<lnxKDE> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/poimen/qt-copy/src/gui'
<lnxKDE> make[1] : *** [sub-gui-make_default-ordered]  Error 2
<lnxKDE> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/poimen/qt-copy/src'
<lnxKDE> make: *** [sub-src]  Error 2
<lnxKDE> :(
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Yup Looong night :)
<lnxKDE> !!!!!!!!
<lnxKDE> ^&#$#&!@(%
<DaSkreech> Well you can look at the redblog if you like
<lnxKDE> redblog?
<DaSkreech> http://www.phoronix.com/redblog/
<DaSkreech> Daily blog of how badly ATI  does under Linux for 50 days
<DaSkreech> Course he pretty much does that for a living
<lnxKDE> lol
<DaSkreech> Nice thought though
<DaSkreech> I'll ping callanith and let her know about you as well
<DaSkreech> She may ask you to step in for her
<Hobbsee> lnxKDE: argh.  pastebin.
<lnxKDE> sorry :(
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah 
* DaSkreech is so sleepy he didn't notice that
* DaSkreech hugs, hi fives and handshakes all around
<DaSkreech> Good night gentle people
<DaSkreech> night all you others :)
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee points DaSkreech to the couch in the dev room that she usually falls asleep on during meetings :P
<DaSkreech> Space for two?
* DaSkreech likey the couch already :-)
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> but we're not in a meeting now are we?
<DaSkreech> zzZZZzzZZZ
<lnxKDE> http://lnxkde.blogspot.com/
<jpatrick> morning
<imbrandon_> morning jpatrick
<jpatrick> morning imbrandon_
<Hobbsee> gah.  darn that stupid keyboard input dying bug.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick 
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: the bug strikes again
<jsgotangco> mmm
<jpatrick> how are you?
<Hobbsee> i'm okay
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: any idea how we're supposed to debug that bug?  it's kinda hard to start gdb or similar...
<jsgotangco> when the input dies, you can't do anything at all?
<jsgotangco> stupid question doh
<jsgotangco> is it recurring in a pattern or random?
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: well, anything with a mouse, yes.
<Hobbsee> just no keyboard.
<Hobbsee> and it seems pretty random...probably happens once every 30 mounts or something?  it's nto terribly regular...
<jsgotangco> do you have an lp bug?
<Hobbsee> no, i havent put it in...
<Hobbsee> got no idea if it's there already
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii 
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: got no idea what to put it under, either
<kwwii> I took a pic for you yesterday :-)
<jsgotangco> i will check if someone experiences the same
<kwwii> to show the new purple colors for kubuntu
<kwwii> :p
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: and i'm kinda wary of putting in a bug that says "the keyboard stops working every once in a while, on login to kde, when you logout it works fine" - with no debug info or anything...
<Hobbsee> kwwii: OOH!  SHOW!!! :D
<Hobbsee> i first read that as "i took a pic OF me yesterday", and thought..um...okay...how...
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: if you go to a tty1 for instance, keyboard works?
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/finallySummerInGermany.jpg
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: i cant....oh darn it. i can, cant i...i'm not sure
<kwwii> hehe, yeah, I know where you live! I am hiding outside your window
<Hobbsee> i'll have to wait till it randomly appears next time...
<Hobbsee> kwwii: well, it's dark :P
<Hobbsee> kwwii: how pretty!
<kwwii> :-)
<Hobbsee> wow, that looks very nice :)
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> Riddell: there's a problem with kdesdk-scripts lately
<raphink> let's see if it's been reported
<Riddell> hi abattoir 
<Riddell> hi raphink 
<raphink> how are you ?
<Riddell> tres groovy
<raphink> haha :)
<raphink> great
<raphink> ok well I just noticed I have a problem with kdesdk-scripts for i286
<raphink> i386 sorry
<jpatrick> Riddell: I got hosting space, go heno!!
<raphink> the size is wrong
<raphink> so it refuses to download it
<Riddell> raphink: from where?
<raphink> archive.ubuntu.com
<raphink> Impossible de rcuprer http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdesdk/kdesdk-scripts_3.5.2-0ubuntu3_all.deb  Taille incohrente
<raphink> hmmm
<abattoir> Riddell: hello
<abattoir> Riddell: I am sorry....
<abattoir> for not having come online....
<raphink> hmmm that's weird
<raphink> it works on my ppc but not on the i386
<raphink> although it's the same package
<Riddell> raphink: works for me, try a different mirror
<raphink> well it works on my ppc with the same mirror
<raphink> that's weird
<Riddell> abattoir: that's all cool, what's your status?
<abattoir> Riddell: as i told you through e-mail, i must wait for Kamion to finish the backend first
<abattoir> Riddell: I asked him if i could help him with that, but he obviously seemed to be more comfortable to work alone :D 
<Lure> Hobbsee: your keyboard problem sounds familiar - on laptop?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yep
<Lure> Hobbsee: have seen some strange reports (hunted by sladen) where laptop PM was confusing keyboard controller - will try to find bug for you
<neutrinomass> Hi. I'm helping out with the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUsbAdsl spec and I have a few questions. 1. Is there any standard procedure for requesting that companies relicense their firmware? 2. What's the right way of requesting a spec to be approved (or shot down), given that the Paris summit is coming ? 
<\sh> the approval is a process during the paris summit..someone will read it, and tell mdz, keybuck, sabdfl, silbs, if the spec is good or not (not judging the technical content), then one of the named devs, will read the specs, and decide if the spec itself is something for edgy or not
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: there you go :P
<\sh> after this decision is made, it will be approved, not-approved, or delayed for a later time
<neutrinomass> \sh: Oh, so I don't need to request it explicitly, it will be discussed anyway ?
<\sh> neutrinomass: you need to address the spec for edgy, so add it to the paris summit on launchpad
<neutrinomass> \sh: OK... thanks :)
<Riddell> hello SeanTater 
<\sh> neutrinomass: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/WritingGoodSpecifications read this text, it's very good...and written by sabdfl himself
<SeanTater> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> raphink, marseillai: what is there to do in Paris with a beautiful girl?
<rraphink> everything you can do with a beautiful girl in other places
<rraphink> depends what you like to do
<Riddell> touristy thing I'd guess
<rraphink> Riddell: then lots of things
<rraphink> do you like museums, castles, parks ?
<Riddell> paris has castles?
* Hobbsee is jealous :P
<rraphink> sure 
<Hobbsee> castles sound like fun
<rraphink> Riddell: le Louvre is the biggest castle in Europe
<rraphink> and in the very middle of Paris
<rraphink> ;)
<rraphink> Versailles is also not so far
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so who's the beautiful girl?
<rraphink> Hobbsee: if it was you, you would know it I think
<Hobbsee> oh its' not me, that's for sure...
<Hobbsee> although hearing your description of paris, i'm half wishing i was going
<rraphink> oh paris is great :)
<rraphink> but I rather be where I am right now
<rraphink> it's too hot in Paris now
<Riddell> le Louvre isn't a castle, it's a big house
<rraphink> and not even as sunny as here
<rraphink> ;)
<rraphink> Riddell: it's a palace
<marseillai> Riddell: bateau mouche is a so beautiful way to visit paris...
<rraphink> marseillai: arrte de regarder les pubs  la tl sur les flying boats ;)
<marseillai> rraphink: arrte c trop la classe le bateau mouche a la tomb de la nuit avec sa copine!
<rraphink> oui je sais :)
<rraphink> la tour montparnasse aussi le soir c'est nickel
<marseillai> Riddell: you can walk on the "champs lyse" too! and have a restaurant with her. it's a little bit expensive but SOOOO beautiful
<rraphink> I prefer le maris
<rraphink> marais
<rraphink> and le quartier latin
<rraphink> :)
<rraphink> if you want to find a nice restaurant, there are tons in the Rue de la Harpe, close to Saint Michel
* Riddell takes notes
<Riddell> what's all this about flying boats?
<rraphink> this is the translation of "bateau mouche"
<rraphink> these are boats on the river seine
<rraphink> some are very cheap
<rraphink> they can be used as buses
<rraphink> from one point to another
<Riddell> ah, they don't actually fly
<rraphink> it can be nice for example
<rraphink> to go from Notre Dame on the Ile de la Cit
<rraphink> to the Eiffel Tower (Pont de l'Alma)
<rraphink> taking one of these boats
<rraphink> Riddell: no they don't
<rraphink> but they make the noise of a big fly ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, they fly thru the sky :P  Why dont you try it?  :P
<rraphink> pff
<rraphink> ok i'm going
<rraphink> laters guys
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are the chances of getting a new ndiswrapper in the repos?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: very little since both dapper and edgy are closed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<jpatrick> dapper-updates?
<Hobbsee> lovely...i wonder just how many bugs this update would fix...
<Hobbsee> hehe, at least 1
<jsgotangco> waaa i just saw the delegate list
* jsgotangco will fanboi lots of KDE devels
<RadiantFire> I'm touched :-)
<pgquiles> is anybody working on packaging kdebindings 3.5.3?
<Riddell> pgquiles: will do when edgy opens for general development
<Riddell> pgquiles: what do you need?
<pgquiles> ridell libqt0-ruby1.8 and libkorundum0-ruby1.8. I've tried to apply the diff for kdebindings-3.5.2 to kdebindings-3.5.3 but it does not work, even after some more work by me
<pgquiles> riddell it's weird there are most kde 3.5.3 packages for dapper, but not those ones
<Riddell> I didn't have time
<Riddell> the 3.5.3 packages were very quickly made
<Hobbsee> hehe - because we threatened with pitchforks and other metal objects until they were done :P
* Hobbsee feels bad about that now :(
<Lure> Hobbsee: bug 39315
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39315 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Keyboard random repeat " [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39315
<jpatrick> Lure: too late :(
<Lure> jpatrick: yes, just seen it - have subscribed her to the bug... ;-)
<jpatrick> lovely
<pgquiles> ridell I can't even build kdebindings-3.5.3 on dapper-amd64, g++ 4.0.3 freezes while building python-qt
<\sh> pgquiles: it doesn't freeze, it takes time :)
<Riddell> pgquiles: this is why I usually try to avoid kdebindings when possible
<apachelogger> heya Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: lintian thinks I should put the libs into it's own package - is this actually a good idea? http://paste.bit-freaks.net/10
<pgquiles> \sh no, it freezes. It's been a long time trying to compile sipqtpart0.cpp in a 1GB-1.6GHz amd64.
<pgquiles> \sh I've compiled kdebindings several times on breezy and this has never happened
<Riddell> apachelogger: only if they're shared by more than one package
<bddebian> Hi
<DaSkreech> Is Puerto Rico The United States?
<jjesse> it is a part, a special term 
<jjesse> i forget like a terrirtory or protectorate
<DaSkreech> It's a protectorate
<DaSkreech> but lnxKDe's blog has the address as Puerto Rico, United States
<nixternal> that is the way they address everything down there
<DaSkreech> ok Didn't know
<nixternal> Puerto Rico is owned by the US or something like that
* DaSkreech goes back to the daily KDE4 blog :)
<nixternal> im sure just another US scam ;) 
<bddebian> Oh yeah, today Puerto Rico, tomorrow, THE WORLD..
<nixternal> i wouldn't put it past them for trying, thats for sure ;)
<bddebian> What country are you in, I'll put that on our list next ;-P
<nixternal> oh, and the great mayor of chicago just thinks that al-qaeda is coming for us..i get a little tired of hoopla here every now in then
<nixternal> im in chicago ;)
<nixternal> LOL
<bddebian> Gah, traitor :)
<nixternal> i spent a great deal of time so called "fighting" for our country ;)
<nixternal> i voted for bush twice...i guess thats why my sig makes so much sense ;)
<nixternal> and my most favorite woman in the world, stuck her foot in her mouth this past week
<bddebian> Anne Coulter? :-)
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i love her
<bddebian> I love the way she looks.  She's a little whacko even for a "right-winger" like me :)
<nixternal> she is a member of the nra, and when i used to admin a site called havegunwillvote.com she came and did a little keynote for us at GAT Gunz in Dundee, IL
<nixternal> ya, she takes right wing to the extreme
<nixternal> even at times i find her a little to extreme, but it is better then being a liberal :)
<bddebian> Ack, how dare you say that around all these long-haired commies?? ;-P
<DaSkreech> Hey!
<nixternal> truthfully, what she said htis week, put her on the top sellers list at amazon and barnes and noble
<DaSkreech> I've just sarted growing my hair out!!
<nixternal> so she knew what she was doing
<bddebian> Yea
<nixternal> maybe i just need to move south where the people are a little more free spirited..cuz in chicago they are as liberal as they get...and i hate living in a "blue state" ;)
<bddebian> nixternal: Well I work in Philly so I think I have you beat :-)
<nixternal> ya i guess philly is pretty liberal...i used to live 4 hours from philly when i was in maryland
<Tonio_> hey
* Tonio_ testing google earth for linux :)
<apachelogger> weeheeee
<apachelogger> just so awesome
<apachelogger> really - it totally rocks imo
<bddebian> Heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> if it works nicelly, I may provide a package for the plf repo :)
<Tonio_> hey bddebian ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: it hangs my machine when I enter Ljubljana (starts turning the globe, but hangs soimewhere in Atlantic ;-))
* apachelogger tries
<Tonio_> Lure: I saw it had a few bugs yes, but that's the very first version, so it may become better with future ones
<apachelogger> hm, could be interessting - building kernel, kopete and browsing the planet ;-)
* Lure thinks it is related to fglrx and my ATI card
* apachelogger is on ATI as well
<Tonio_> Lure: I saw there were lots of issues with ati yes
<Lure> Tonio_: sure, and ATI stinks... ;-)
<bddebian> heh
* Tonio_ has an integrated I915 intel chip
<apachelogger> Lure: latest fglrx?
<apachelogger> ...works for me...
<Tonio_> I just wonder how to make a deb package with binary files as source ;)
<DaSkreech> people need hardship
<DaSkreech> http://www.unknowngeek.com/files/winnoise.php
<Lure> apachelogger: yes, from repo, but this ATI FireGL V5000 is problematic I think
<Tonio_> I never tried in fact
<Tonio_> I may look at the opera plf package
<Tonio_> Lure: works nicelly here except a kind of refresh issue on the top and the right part of the screen
<Tonio_> do you see something like this ?
<Lure> Tonio_: did not test that much as first search alreayd hangs machine
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2424
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<DaSkreech> Oh how goes the Kopete roll up?
* DaSkreech still wants to pin things in adept :-(
<mornfall> patches? :] 
<RadiantFire> mornfall: your here
<RadiantFire> I'm interested in doing some coding on adept, and I was told you were the one to talk to
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Morning :)
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: I just kind of merged freeflying's, imbrandon's and my knowlege ;-)
<DaSkreech> I was looking at Synaptic to see how to get the changelogs :) I haven't started to tackle the pinning thing yet
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Does that make you more dangerous or less dnagerous?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: probably more :P
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Three irks so far for adept
<DaSkreech> Changelogs, pinning and not being able to see what repos a package is coming from
<jjesse> so have you created patches for those irks :)
<DaSkreech> I'm working on them in order
<DaSkreech> mornfall didn't understand the changelogs last time we spoke so I'm trying to see how aptitude and synaptic do it
<DaSkreech> the other two I'm not sure of
<DaSkreech>  I know that aptitude can pin so I guess I'll browse that code as well
<jjesse> DaSkreech: just giving you a hard time :)
<DaSkreech> WEll I'm in devel so It's not like I expect an easy life :)
<mornfall> RadiantFire: possibly :)
<RadiantFire> mmm, very definative
* DaSkreech grins
<RadiantFire> is there anything simple that needs done that I could do to get familiar
<mornfall> RadiantFire: what does "want to do some coding on adept" mean? :)
<mornfall> more specifically
<mornfall> DaSkreech: changelogs are mostly taken care of
<RadiantFire> mornfall: well, fixes, although one thing I would love to try and do is add licensce popups like synaptic has
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<RadiantFire> so I can install sun-java5 without crashing...
* DaSkreech goes on to figure out how to pin a package
<RadiantFire> ?
<RadiantFire> are you trying to do that DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> See I'm not sure if you should have an adept way to do it or if there is an apt way to do it
<DaSkreech> so that you pin a package in adept and aptitude will respect it
<RadiantFire> are we talking about the same thing DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Even better if you pin it in aptitude that adept will respect it
* DaSkreech is talking about the Serial code onthe side of the UPS box
<RadiantFire> erm, ok
* DaSkreech chuckles
<yuriy> Sime: is kio in pyKDE?
<DaSkreech> What are you talking about RadiantFire?
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: I'm talking about making adept do little popups for licensce questions like synaptic has
<DaSkreech> Ah Yeah that would be coo
<DaSkreech> l
<DaSkreech> I think that's a Gnome thing though
<DaSkreech> So you may need to find out more about interactive popus from the KDE libs
<DaSkreech> IINM
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech:  I'd guess so
<mornfall_> grrrrrmble
<DaSkreech> mornfall_: What did you miss?
<RadiantFire> I figured I'd look at synaptic and figure out what it does to flag a popup, and then see if I can make the same thing happen in adept
<mornfall_> so what was the part i missed
<DaSkreech> haha :) What was the last thing you remember
<DaSkreech> and don't say JFK's inaugration
<mornfall_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/COry7581.html
<mornfall_> RadiantFire: flag a popup?
<RadiantFire> I was talking about how I'd like to try and make adept have little popups for license questions like synaptic has
<RadiantFire> mornfall_: i didn't here any of that
<RadiantFire> as to how experienced I am
<mornfall_> err
<mornfall_> it has
<mornfall_> adept that is
<mornfall_> FUCKING CONNECTION
<mornfall_> sorry
<RadiantFire> I have a basic understanding of Qt, I wrote a little test program that works
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Cause he was allready disconnected
<RadiantFire> uses stuff
<mornfall_> RadiantFire: apt-get install libqt-perl
<RadiantFire> and it will popup licensce questions for things like flashplugin-nonfree?
<mornfall_> when i hate something it's packetloss
<mornfall> RadiantFire: bar bugs in debconf, kdesu and libqt-perl, yes
<mornfall> it's actually Recommended
<RadiantFire> well there went my brilliant idea
<RadiantFire> still interested in helping though
<mornfall> good :)
<mornfall> the thing you could do
<mornfall> is to grab latest tarball
<mornfall> somewhere under http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept/debian/
<mornfall> look around the sources
<RadiantFire> adept_2.1.tar.gz?
<mornfall> and possibly write a new frontend
<mornfall> should be it yes
<mornfall> you can start with updater or so
<DaSkreech> WHy does it need a new front end?
<mornfall> cp -a updater some-cool-idea
<mornfall> it doesn't
<mornfall> but it's probably the best way to get acquainted with source :)
<mornfall> and if you get some good idea
<RadiantFire> I have an idea already
<yuriy> Sime: nvm, figured it out
<mornfall> it can be either used as a new interface for some task
<mornfall> or ideas taken and used in the other frontends
* mornfall has a redesign of the manager UI in mind already
<mornfall> but more tries on different ideas can't hurt, really
<RadiantFire> but ok
* DaSkreech morns this UI
<mornfall> morns?
<RadiantFire> i was thinking about how the updater will tell you like "11 updates" when its in the panel, but you still have to fetch updates when you pop up the window
<toma> i
<DaSkreech> Moons?
<DaSkreech> No wait Mourns :)
<mornfall> RadiantFire: well, if you compile the 2.1 tarball -- you will see that updater has in the first screen buttons "fetch lists" and "skip fetching lists" :)
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't want it to download things I didn't tell it to
<RadiantFire> ah
<DaSkreech> A) I didn't want them
<DaSkreech> b) What if I'm on 56k?
<DaSkreech> grabbing the new kernel would aggravate me no end
<RadiantFire> well, I shall do that, and get back to you sometime tonight
<mornfall> okey
<mornfall> i will probably go to bed early today
<RadiantFire> where are you?
<mornfall> CEST
<mornfall> czech republic
<RadiantFire> ah, so its like night time now
<mornfall> night time? where
<mornfall> 19:36 here
<RadiantFire> ah, so its like early evening time now
<mornfall> yes :)
* mornfall kicks his ISP
<mornfall> GRR
<RadiantFire> did you spazz again?
<Lure> apachelogger, Tonio_: GE does crash only if window is maximized (1920x1200)
* apachelogger wonders how big he can make it ;-)
<apachelogger> Lure: doesn't do here if I resize to cover both screens
<Lure> apachelogger: hanged again with slightly resized window :-( - will not play anymore
<apachelogger> hm, maybe someone provides a bugreport for feature versions
<apachelogger> ...bug report as in "usable one" ;-)
<Sime> yuriy: Hi
<yuriy> Sime: hi
<Sime> yuriy: can you email me a src tallball of kwine.
<Sime> yuriy: I haven't had much time to look at the wine stuff lately. It's been hot as hell.
<Sime> yuriy: I'm kind of wondering what the purpose is of kio_wine. Maybe accessing wine drives can be better handled using symlinks somewhere, or by expanding system:/.
<yuriy> sure, the problem with the source though, other than the workarounds i already mentioned, is it doesn't find the wine includes unless they're right in /usr/include
<yuriy> i don't know much about makefiles, how do i fix that?
<yuriy> i thought the kio is a neat feature, don't know how practical it actually is
<yuriy> putting them in system:/ might make more sense
<Sime> yuriy: just email on what you have. I can fiddle with it a bit to get it to compile. I'm mainly curious to know what is so special about a winelib app.
<Sime> yuriy: and why (if at all) I can't just make some small python bindings for the couple of winelib functions that we need.
<Sime> yuriy: using winelib directly would be less messing around than to have a separate DCOP based process.
<yuriy> sending
<Sime> did you have a look at that wine-doors thing?
<yuriy> Sime: took a look at the site. cvs is restricted so I can't get it until I email and ask
<yuriy> looks like their big thing is application specific profiles, rather than an overall configuration
<yuriy> would like to see how they are doing the settings
<Sime> I would like to see who is going to make the application profiles/installation scripts. :-)
<Sime> it looks like a useful project, considereing where Wine is now and how tricky it can be to install stuff.
<mornfall> s-c-r-e-w-e-d network access
<Sime> yuriy: thanks, i got the tarball.
<yuriy> Sime: I'd like to try to directly link to the functions I need too, but wine devs said it can't/shouldn't be done except in an application running on wine (winelib)
<Sime> yuriy: kwinedcop looks like a normal kde program to me. It also uses some winelib functions. I don't see any problem here.
<yuriy> as i understand it, it compiles to an .exe
<yuriy> then when you run "kwinedcop" it starts wine in the background
<yuriy> so it provides a proxy between kde and a running instance of wine
<yuriy> does look like a normal kde program though..
<jjesse> Riddell: sent you another email :)
<nixternal`2go> jjesse: how is everything?  have you heard any more about Kubuntu-docs from kmon?
<yuriy> Sime: this is basically what they told me: 
<yuriy> [00:19]  <yuriy> so a program must be running under wine to access the registry editing functions?
<yuriy> [00:20]  <mike_m> yuriy: yes
<yuriy> [00:21]  <mike_m> and you can't just link -lwine
<yuriy> [00:21]  <mike_m> or dlopen("libwine.so")
<yuriy> [00:22]  <yuriy> (stupid question) why not?
<yuriy> [00:22]  <mike_m> either you can assume that no programs are running in Wine
<yuriy> [00:22]  <mike_m> yuriy: the thread/memory setup is complicated
<yuriy> [00:22]  <mike_m> Windows applications use %fs to SetLastError for example
<yuriy> Sime: looks to me like "just link -lwine" is exactly what this does though: kwinedcop_LDADD = -lkio -lkdecore -lDCOP -lqt-mt -ladvapi32 -lkernel32 -lwine
<Sime> yeah
<Sime> yuriy: running kwinedcop also causes wineserver to start up...
<yuriy> mmhmm
<Sime> isn't there also a command line util for setting keys in the windows registry? (regedit32.exe???) doesn't also accept a script containing keys?
<yuriy> regedit, yes
<yuriy> that was the alternate method of doing it
<yuriy> that's how I was going to start doing it before i found this
<yuriy> mike_m suggested it, but frowned on it
<yuriy> main problem afaiu is it's quickly obsoleted because they keep changing stuff in wine so the keys could be moved around anytime
<yuriy> also, regedit doesn't have a way to return a string of a key (that I could find) other than writing it to a file
<yuriy> i used that in wineread.py for now, but it's cumbersome
<yuriy> imo.
<nixternal`2go> anyone here seen "Failed to create enough space for installation" during Kubuntu dual boot install?
<Sime> yuriy: BTW, use spaces instead of tabs in your python code, otherwise it is going to end in tears for both of us. :'-(
<yuriy> Sime: sure, umm.. mind explaining why?
* yuriy is used to tabs
<jjesse> and no one wants to make baby Jesus cry
<Sime> yuriy: because spaces will get mixed in to the tabs and all hell will break loose when python encounters it.
<uniq> anyone had reports of broken usb-automount on upgrade from breezy to dapper? 
<Riddell> ooh, allee's back
<allee> Riddell: yeah (and hi)
<Riddell> yuriy: when I was young and foulish I liked tabs too, now I know better and use spaces
<toma> (how old are you?)
<yuriy> Riddell heh. but tabs are so nice and easy :P
* yuriy set kate to do 4 spaces instead of tab for indent
<allee> toma: too old to use tabs ;)
<Riddell> yuriy: tabs are nice as long as you don't have broken lines which need half tab indenting, then it all goes wrong
<toma> allee: i'm working on a project during daytime, with people how have not reached that age. Now i feel old. thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-14
<bddebian> Howdy
<nixternal> howdy bddebian
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<nixternal> a friend brought over his laptop saying it was slow..win2k is hosed, but i think his drive is hosed...win2k took 1 hour to format 7% of 20gb drive
<nixternal> we shall see if kubuntu install does better
<nixternal> installing the base system w/o a problem
<linuxmonkey> nixternal: winblows
<bddebian> Hence why it has like 99% of the Market
<nixternal> ya right
<nixternal> don't hate the player, hate the game
<nixternal> ;)
<linuxmonkey> lol i got to correct ya
<linuxmonkey> Don't hate the playa, hate the game
<nixternal> oh lord
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> you just didn't go there did you ?
<linuxmonkey> nope I didnt go there, I was allready there
<linuxmonkey> :)
* nixternal dies
<linuxmonkey> just messing with ya
<apokryphos> weird, kopete version number is 3.5.2...isn't that wrong?
<linuxmonkey> apokryphos: u sure that your not in the kde version #
<apokryphos> linuxmonkey: yup, /msg ubotu info kopete
<linuxmonkey> apokryphos: June 1st, 2006  Kopete 0.12.0 Released!..so yeah that version # is wrong
<Riddell> linuxmonkey: it's not wrong
<Riddell> it just uses the kde version number, like all the kde packages do
<linuxmonkey> Riddell: thats what I said
<apokryphos> kdenetwork would be 3.5.2, but *kopete* shouldn't be...
<linuxmonkey> hey is the latest version of kopete available in our repo's
<apokryphos> nope
<linuxmonkey> bah :( seams to be a few improvement
<apokryphos> there are some nice things, yeah
<linuxmonkey> oh well I guess i'll stick with amsn for now
<apokryphos> *shudder*
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Riddell> stick around and I'll get you builds to test
<apokryphos> couple of eager users in #ubuntu to test, too =)
<linuxmonkey> oh i'll stick around riddell
<nixternal> great
<linuxmonkey> wassup nixternal
<nixternal> nada
<nixternal> my neice and nephew just left, so i was out spinning them in the yard...and now i feel like crap 
<linuxmonkey> ah you read what I said in the other chan
<linuxmonkey> the worse part is his brother was here and he went to the store and when he came back he was like wtf, why didnt you open the door sooner
<linuxmonkey> oops wrong chan
<lnxKDE> http://lnxkde.blogspot.com/ <-- someone what to help ?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: testing, or official repo?
<Riddell> testing
<Riddell> although the packaging is pretty good
<bddebian> Hi Riddell
<Riddell> it as been worked on and improved by four different people :)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was that the one freeflying did?
<Riddell> two iterations later
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> Hobbsee -> freeflying -> imbrandon_ -> apachelogger
<Hobbsee> did we get the extra dep in? 
<Hobbsee> for the yahoo webcam support?
<Riddell> which extra dep is that?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, i'll have to look it up...
<Hobbsee> it was late one morning when i saw it...
<Riddell> there's no jingle or openslp
<Hobbsee> I cannot find the jasper image convert program.
<Hobbsee> jasper is required to render the yahoo webcam images.
<Hobbsee> Please see http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support for further information.
<Riddell> hmm, nope
<imbrandon_> *looks up*
<imbrandon_> heya Hobbsee Riddell
<Hobbsee> heya imbrandon_ 
<Hobbsee> okay, i'll play with it, and see if i can get that to work...
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, i get my shiney new iBook in a few days , then my dev far will be complete
<imbrandon_> farm*
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Riddell> can I go to bed now?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nope
<Hobbsee> because hopefully i'll get this versoin fixed, with the webcam support
<Hobbsee> rotten people - they forgot me in the changelog :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: at this time of morning, you may as well just stay up all night
* Riddell sneaks off to bed
* Hobbsee uses her lassoo to get him back
<Hobbsee> night Riddell :)
<imbrandon_> Riddell, you know where the cpu throttleing is handeled for the desktop ?  is it software or all system bios ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: he snuck off to bed...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_:  he snuck off to bed...
<imbrandon_> hehe np
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: IIRC there might have been a setting in kpowersave for it, but i've always changed mine via the BIOS
<imbrandon_> was just wondering becouse my cpu throttleing is turned of in bios BUT it differs when i run sysinfo, sometimes 2.2ghz sometimes 1ghz
<imbrandon_> off*
<imbrandon_> Sysinfo for 'birdofprey': Linux 2.6.15-23-amd64-k8 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3400+ at 1002 MHz (2006 bogomips), HD: 31/141GB, RAM: 393/687MB, 121 proc's, 6.46min up
<crimsun_> Linux doesn't necessarily honour the bios if you tell it not to
<imbrandon_> right right, but how do i tell linux to not throttle the cpu crimsun_ ?
<imbrandon_> see its running at 1ghz right now
<imbrandon_> but the 3400+ is set for 2.2ghz
<imbrandon_> ( in bios that is )
<imbrandon_> this is a desktop so i dont want it to throttle lol
<nixternal> disable it in the kernel like i do ;)
<imbrandon_> nixternal, i dont like compiling my own kernel if i dont have to so i can just use apt-get to update it when nessesary
<imbrandon_> i _CAN_ but would prefer another method
<nixternal> download the source from the repositories...and compile it that way...then you will always use the same config file when you apt-get
<imbrandon_> true
<crimsun_> . o O { Why in the world would you want to disable throttling? }
<nixternal> you don't need it for a desktop for 1
<imbrandon_> crimsun_, why have it throttle whgen its a desktop and always uses the same power no matter what 
<imbrandon_> i'm not trying to save batterie or something
<crimsun_> imbrandon_: the whole point of throttling is that you don't need to run your cpu at max all the time
<crimsun_> imbrandon_: (btw, you may want to answer ajmitch_...)
<nixternal> desktop power rails are different from notebooks...as the power rails won't go below specified rates...at 1ghz it is drawing the saem amount of electricity from the system as it would at 2ghz
<imbrandon_> nixternal, exactly
<crimsun_> nixternal: again, it's not as if you have to have your cpu running at max all the time (yes, I know about the rails, too)
<imbrandon_> so no use in throttleing it down on a deskktop
<nixternal> no you don't have to crimsum, but why have it throttle, when you don't need that either ?
<imbrandon_> crimsun_, as far as i know throttleing only saves power right ? 
<nixternal> crimsun too..sorry for the misspell
<nixternal> yes imbrandon..that is the function it is supposed to serve
<imbrandon_> my cpu life wont be increased by throttling
<crimsun_> imbrandon_: only? I doubt it, but its main purpose is, yes.
<nixternal> i overclock and watercool...so i don't need throtteling ;)
<imbrandon_> no biggie was just wondering about it, this is turning into something much more ;) i'll just leave it as is for now
<crimsun_> you could always file a wishlist bug asking for it to be disabled more intuitively
<imbrandon_> crimsun_, since you are awake though can you look at that url i gave in -motu and maybe tell me why i have to modprobe like that on every boot ?
<crimsun_> "need userfriendly knobs kthxbye"
<imbrandon_> hahaha crimsun_ ;)
<crimsun_> imbrandon_: missing the rather critical debug spew from ``dmesg''
<crimsun_> -> #kubuntu
<imbrandon_> k thats coming ....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, he slipped off to sleep ;) just teasin
<Hobbsee> hehe i kjnow that - i was going to speak to him when he woke up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping about http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125210
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 125210 in general "amaroK doesn't apply the show splashscreen setting from a kiosk config" [Minor,New]  
<imbrandon_> ok Hobbsee what exactly do you need me to do , uninstalling 1.4 now and removing the kubunut.org deb from sources.list
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/42114
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42114 in amarok "Amarok can't enable/disable splashscreen" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: looks to be okay...
<Hobbsee> someone's already tested it
<imbrandon_> ok
<imbrandon_> nm then ;)
<nixternal> i fixed that bug...although i cheated
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, looks like a amarok bug not a kds one
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: amarokrc i think would be in kds
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how?
<nixternal> you have to go into the config file for amarok..and change the splash from false to true...then restart amarok..and in amarok disable the splash...wallah
<imbrandon_> right Hobbsee but if amarok isnt reading the kds data right thats not kds fault
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, that seems to be the fix
* nixternal is listening to "Another Brick In the Wall" by Pink Floydd [amaroK] 
* imbrandon_ smells a script
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> better then what i smell i guess ;)
* imbrandon_ kicks pyuic
<nixternal> pyuic?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, you know of any kicker applets written in python ?
<nixternal> kweather ;)
<Hobbsee> okay, that's building
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ping
<imbrandon_> poing
<imbrandon_> err pong
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: a) would you like to test?  b)  deb or patch?
<imbrandon_> deb would make it easy and sure
<Hobbsee> sure
<imbrandon_> connection refused
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: dcc?  email?
<Hobbsee> okay, email it is
<imbrandon_> upload to ~hobbsee ;)
<imbrandon_> email is cool too
<Hobbsee> oh yeah.  but then i have to figure out ssh :P
<imbrandon_> ftp works too
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> ssh is just for shell access ftp will work with the same user/pass i gave ya
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: should be sent
<imbrandon_> k
<imbrandon_> checking now
<imbrandon_> umm Hobbsee
<imbrandon_> thats an _i386.deb
<imbrandon_> i cant use that ( amd64 )
<imbrandon_> ;(
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: darn it.  grab the patch then
<imbrandon_> kk
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/42114
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42114 in amarok "Amarok can't enable/disable splashscreen" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<imbrandon_> looks like it works
<imbrandon_> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: cool
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping for an upload.
<imbrandon_> going for -updates ?
<crimsun_> Hobbsee: RE: 42114?
<Hobbsee> crimsun_: yes
<crimsun_> that doesn't seem like a /critical/ update.
<Hobbsee> well, for an opinion on it - it's something that seems to get whinged about a lot.
<imbrandon_> whines about ALOT 
<imbrandon_> err whined
<imbrandon_> in #kubunut and forums
<imbrandon_> gah damm keyboard
* imbrandon_ pokes #konvorsation to add inline spell check
<crimsun_> it's a regression from breezy, then?
<imbrandon_> yes
<crimsun_> oh, then that's cool
<crimsun_> might want to document that in debian/changelog
<crimsun_> "Upstream broke blah by altering the semantics of the config setting; this patch fixes it", etc.
<Hobbsee> bleh.  got rid of one error message for kopete, got another.
<imbrandon_> lol
<Hobbsee> maybe it just doesnt like me - but i'm not sure that my yahoo users i'm trying actually *have* webcams, and that might be the problem
<Hobbsee> stupid stubborn thing.
<nixternal> webcams..people still use those ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe occasionally
* Hobbsee doesnt
<nixternal> i have no clue whatever happened to mine
<nixternal> i only used to talk with my daughter in maryland
<nixternal> which i guess she wants to do, so i might have to buy one ;(
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40844
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ^^
<nixternal> a nice kopete patch
<nixternal> for gpg messages during chat sessions
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice
* Hobbsee doesnt use encrypted stuff for kopete..
<nixternal> heck ya, because im sick of that message ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: probably bug upstream about it - wishlist at bugs.kde.org
<nixternal> i encrypt everything, only because i can and its FREE...like in nothing i have free ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: i'm not sure if htat's already in a later version of konv.
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> would be nice
<Hobbsee> and did the patch work?
<Hobbsee> i thought i read something in their changelog
<imbrandon_> for amarok ?
<Hobbsee> no, for konv
<Hobbsee> the patch for amarok, yes
<Hobbsee> the chagnelog for konv, yes i think i saw something about inline spellcheck
<chavo> how does kubuntu-default-settings work? does it use kde's kiosk feature
<Hobbsee> chavo: er, k-d-s just takes the default kubuntu settings, and sticks them in their respective directories
<imbrandon_> gotta get some laundurary done , how fun *rolls eyes* , bbiab
<chavo> It's not part of the startkde script
<imbrandon_> chavo, no
<imbrandon_> its ALL kubuntu settings 
<imbrandon_> not just kde ones ;)
<chavo> I understand, just wondering when the directories get copied over
<Hobbsee> chavo: as the deb is being installed, and it's all controlled by debian/rules inside the package
<chavo> No I mean for a new user
<Hobbsee> chavo: hmm...well, they get copied over to /usr/kde/default/whatever/it/is when it's installed
<Hobbsee> and the new user gets a copy of the /user/kde/default/wherever files
<Hobbsee> i think
<chavo> yeah I see that
<nixternal> arg..i did a plugin change in konqi and now it won't start up
<Hobbsee> mornfall: around?
<mornfall|nb> Hobbsee: all around
<mornfall|nb> Theatre of Tragedy -- City of Light
<Hobbsee> mornfall|nb: cool.  there was a guy yesterday wanting to help out - he's particularly interested in adept.  did he speak to you?
<mornfall|nb> possibly
<mornfall|nb> if he was the one i met
<mornfall|nb> i directed him to latest tarball and gave him instructions what he could try out
<mornfall|nb> i can't recall name and i can't access logs atm
<mornfall|nb> but it's probably same one
<Hobbsee> mornfall|nb: [Tue Jun 13 2006]  [23:15:29]  <RadiantFire> anyway, unrelated topic, since it seems like I wno't be getting a job this summer, I'd like to contribute some, specifically I'd like to work on Adept, and I was wonderig if you knew who I should talk to about that
<mornfall|nb> that's the one :)
<Hobbsee> cool
<mornfall|nb> Lacuna Coil -- Unspoken
<mornfall|nb> it's time to go, i'm hearing your voice.... without words, on the other side
<mornfall|nb> but it doesn't matter how i feel now, anything at all
<zbeasnyy> don't tell anyone
<zbeasnyy> it's sometimes fun how people don't recognize you ;-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<zbeasnyy> remind me to not play with firewall when i am still half-asleep in the morning
<sebas> Expecially not when you're doing it from a remote machine.
<sebas> Been there, done that. :-)
<Hobbsee> haha!
<Hobbsee> zbeasnyy: dont play with your firewall while you're still half asleep
<zbeasnyy> sebas: oh, the irony of that is, that i was in the internal network while doing that... it just didn't occur to me that i should test it before leaving
<zbeasnyy> ohwell
<sebas> zbeasnyy: Hehe :D
<zbeasnyy> oh, another bad idea is iptables -F FORWARD when the policy on forward is drop... on your router
<zbeasnyy> i really should get that serial cable
* sebas grins and takes a shower
<zbeasnyy> December Elegy by Tristania
<crimsun_> "Cure" (track #4 on Ashes) is preferable.
<zbeasnyy> Nightwish -- Romanticide
<seaLne> anyone else running popcon? i got a user unknown this morning for popcon@ubuntu.com
<zbeasnyy> but not in ubuntu
<zbeasnyy> hmm, nvm then :)
* Hobbsee pokes the room for any signs of life
<kane_> i wonder ... does Ubuntu devels ive seminars/workshops on the architecture of Kubuntu so that other teams can develop on it ?
<kane_> ive = give
<kane_> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> hey cool, there are people here...
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<kane_> arent you an Ubuntu/Kubuntu developer ?
<Hobbsee> supposedly.  i dont know.  do you mean something like the packaging guide?  or the way the builds work, etc, or what?
<kane_> Hobbsee: everything i suppose ...
<Hobbsee> kane_: does http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU  help?
<kane_> Hobbsee: what I mean is ... suppose there is a team making a kubuntu derivative ... do Kubuntu devels provide seminars/workshops etc to get them upto speed on how to develop it ?
<kane_> Hobbsee: thats packaging right ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: would be the one to ask about that, i think
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt expect so, but i really dont know.  Riddell will know
<kane_> Hobbsee: for e.g., how does hardware detection work in (K)Ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> same way it does in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> IIRC
<kane_> yeah of course :) but specifically ...
* Hobbsee points to either #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel or Riddell when he wakes up.  all of them should know more than i do.
<kane_> Hobbsee: okie :)
<Hobbsee> kane_: what kind of kubuntu derivative, out of curiousity?
<jpatrick> Gnash's broken
<kane_> Hobbsee: doesnt matter ... but in my case, it is a localized distro specifically for Malayalam languae
<kane_> language
<Hobbsee> oh cool
<Hobbsee> you wouldnt just translate standard kubuntu into Malayalam?  interesting.
<seaLne> yeah what would you be changing?  it would be interesting to know incase its something that could be provide in kubuntu
<kane_> Hobbsee: like for e.g., I am facing bug #48164 ... and I have no idea even how to begin to solve the problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48164 in xorg "Video corruption at installation of xserver-xorg" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48164
<seaLne> thats not a derivative thing to solve tho
<kane_> seaLne: some stuff ... non-standard patches to various software such as Qt, ICU, etc ... some additional software, and some removed software
<kane_> seaLne: no it isnt ... but it must be solved and I was wondering how exactly to prepare my team so that we can try to solve such issues locally and then push them to ubuntu
<seaLne> patches for the language?
<kane_> seaLne: like removing Kate
<kane_> seaLne: yes
<apokryphos> why remove kate? :P
<kane_> apokryphos: because kate sucks for indic scripts ?
<seaLne> i think for bugs in things like xorg yu would be best to just work with the *ubuntu devs rather than to try on your own
<seaLne> kane_: what would yu replace it with?
<kane_> seaLne: Kedit
<apokryphos> yeah, it's the only text editor to have arabic language support too
<Riddell> hi kane_ 
<kane_> and then, replace some of the standard things ... like the clock, add an on-screen input pad ... stuff like that
<kane_> anyway, thats the stuff i have to do ... but i get bogged down by issues like this xorg thingy and it would be nice to have a local team who can deal with that .. hence my question
<kane_> i sincerely doubt that I can build a team who already knows enough to be able to fix such issues
<kane_> (try to fix)
<kane_> Riddell: i was asking around if any of the Kubuntu devels give seminars or workshops on specific aspects of Ubuntu development ... such as hardware detection, etc
<Riddell> kane_: not that I know of
<kane_> ah ok
<Riddell> there's been a couple of motu things like that I think
<kane_> Riddell: btw, if copyrights and stuff matter to ubuntu ... then there is a copyright issue in ttf-indic-fonts/ttf-malayalam-fonts ... the font racotf04.ttf has a copyright to only one person, whereas in actuality its copyright is held by several people/an organization
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how busy are you at the moment?
<kane_> suppose i install dapper flight-7 ... and try to install say kedit ... will it ask to upgrade the entire system to latest ?
<kane_> or will it install the version which best matches flight-7 ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm always busy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  i made a patch for the amarok splash screen bug if you're interested.
<Riddell> kane_: it'll install the latest version and also install/upgrade dependencies a required
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh cool
<Hobbsee> and got the kopete yahoo webcam support working i think - but have no webcam to test it on...so i'll upload that sometime..
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/42114
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42114 in amarok "Amarok can't enable/disable splashscreen" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Riddell> Show Splashscreen=true  and that stops the splash screen bring shown?
<Hobbsee> well, it then lets you turn it on or off
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> if you set show splashscreen=false, then no matter what you set in the options it shows anyway.
<Riddell> crazy
<Riddell> I've put it on my list of patches to upload when edgy opens
<Hobbsee> rather, yeah.  cool :)
<Hobbsee> worth sticking in to the next lot of dapper updates, if kds has to be updated for something else anyway?
<Riddell> yes, true
<\sh> Hobbsee: send it to apachelogger as well
<Hobbsee> \sh: okay....who's apachelogger?
<apokryphos> amarok dev
<\sh> Hobbsee: the amarok patch :) he's an amarok dev
<Hobbsee> right
<\sh> Hobbsee: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's a k-d-s patch - upstream says it's a distro bug
<\sh> Hobbsee: it's not :) it's an amarok bug
<\sh> Hobbsee: read harald sitters comment on the upstream bug report
<Hobbsee> i'm not stupid enough to argue over that and get yelled at.  you're likely right
<Hobbsee> \sh: true
<\sh> Hobbsee: looks like that amarok 1.4 has problems with applying kiosk mode settings...
<Hobbsee> so it does.  i half got that idea earlier
<seaLne> Riddell: btw how long are you going to be at UKUUG for?
<Riddell> seaLne: thursday evening to sunday finish
<seaLne> cool
<Riddell> seaLne: you going?
<seaLne> i'm going down saturday before coming back up the monday after
<Riddell> that's quite a stay, going to see the sights of Brighton?
<seaLne> thought i might as well have a few days to look around as i've never been
<Guest1009> Anyone here use xfs on ppc?
<Riddell> Guest1009: nope
<freeflying> Riddell: I have installed yestoday, but kneral panic, can not mount root fs
<Riddell> ubuntu's grub isn't intended to support xfs
<freeflying> Riddell: lilo can support xfs, so it will haven't problem with yaboot for xfs?
<Riddell> no idea about yaboot
<Riddell> why use xfs?
<freeflying> xfs maybe the best under linux
<Riddell> marseillai: ping
<marseillai> Riddell: pong ?
<Riddell> marseillai: fancy helping me with a personal request?
<marseillai> it may be possible
<jjesse> hmmm i want to launch ubiquity from an already installed and running 6.06 install how do i do that?
<Riddell> install ubiquity-frontend-kde
<Riddell> run:  ubiquity kde-ui
<jjesse> thanks
<Riddell> not advised to go past more than the locale step though
<jjesse> i'm bringing up another virtual machine instead
<viviersf> omw
<viviersf> im getting annoyed
<Riddell> what at?
<mornfall> Riddell: so i have gotten ahold of the  tickets :)
<viviersf> Riddell, python
<Riddell> phew
<viviersf> im sending a virable to another method
<viviersf> but
<Riddell> viviersf: it has its peculiarities
<viviersf> since python is all references
<viviersf> if it changes in that method
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm also aboutto publish your people behind kde
<mornfall> ah
<viviersf> it should change everywherre
<viviersf> but nooo
<viviersf> it doesnt want to
<mornfall> nice :-)
<mornfall> zbeasnyy: wtf?
<mornfall> ahwait
<viviersf> you dont have an idea whats wrong Riddell ?
* zbeasnyy kills the stray irssi
<viviersf> lol zbeasnyy 
<Riddell> viviersf: not really, some objects are immutable and some aren't, you might have an immutable object
<mornfall> viviersf: rot13 :p
<Riddell> it depends in wht way you're changing it
<viviersf> eh mornfall ?
<viviersf> Riddell, its daft :(
<mornfall> viviersf: my alternate nick is rot13 of the original nick
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> thx Riddell im just going to rewrite the method
<viviersf> wasting to much time
<Riddell> viviersf: what are you writing?
<viviersf> password syncing tool
<viviersf> for single signon systems
<viviersf> bleh
<kwwii> Riddell: where can I find the icons used in "system settings"?
<Riddell> kwwii: kdebase/kcontrol mostly
<kwwii> I cannot seem to find them in /usr/share/icons or in the kubuntu default settings
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thanks
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kcontrol/pics/
<kwwii> super :-) I have about half of them finished already
<bddebian> Heya
<goldenear> Hi, I believe I found a bug in the file open/save dialogue window but I don't exactly know how to report it
<jpatrick> bugs.kde.org
<goldenear> th problem is that, when I "navigate" thru the files with the arrows keys (down arrow key), it jumps some files
<goldenear> jpatrick: I know that
<goldenear> but I don't know what app should this bug attached to
<jpatrick> :/
<goldenear> jpatrick: could you confirme this bug ?
<goldenear> (I don't know if what I mean is very clear)
<Riddell> it'll be kdelibs kdeui
<jpatrick> file save/open dialog?
<goldenear> yep
<goldenear> try to browse the files with the arrows keys in there
<jpatrick> jumps some of them
<goldenear> yes
<jpatrick> yep
<goldenear> it seems to jump longer ones
<goldenear> So it's a bug, you can confime it ?
<jpatrick> yea
<Riddell> mornfall: http://people.kde.nl/mornfall.html
<goldenear> jpatrick: It may be better if you could report the bug... I'm not sure my english is good enough for a precise explaination
<Hobbsee> mornfall: you're only 21?  wow!
<mornfall> Riddell: looks ok... maybe linking adept to its homepage? (i didn't quite figure how to do it in the wiki without affecting the text)
<mornfall> that's optional anyway
<mornfall> Hobbsee: only 21? i just recently found out i'm not 20 anymore :\
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jpatrick> mornfall: You have one fetching looking desktop
<Hobbsee> i thought you were older
<Hobbsee> (and what is it with devs havign long hair???)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I ain't got no long hair
<Hobbsee> wow, that's one.
<\sh> long hair is most propably "heavy Metal Fan" 
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i like my hair :p
<goldenear> Riddell: is KDE4 most likely for edgy+1 or edgy+2 ?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe.  and the fact that it takes ages to dry in winter.
* mornfall thinks that edgy+2 is the optimistic variant... but, dunnow
<mornfall> Hobbsee: well, yeah, not that i care
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i once let it freeze :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> goldenear: +3?
<Hobbsee> eek!
<jpatrick> goldenear: never
<goldenear> lol
<Hobbsee> yes, it does not exist :P
<goldenear> KDE4 does not exist ?
<jpatrick> We'll just rename the packages to kde 5
* mornfall notes that since the photo his beard went out of control aswell
<goldenear> KDE4 could be a very bad maketing name in japan
<goldenear> 4=death in Japanese
<mornfall> goldenear: what's the NT4 marketing name in japan?
<goldenear> KDE Death doesn't sound very good :)
<goldenear> windows 2000 ?
<goldenear> lol
<goldenear> 1999
<mornfall> windows2000 is nt5
<mornfall> and xp is nt5.1 :-)
<goldenear> I know
<goldenear> I mean win2000 had more success than NT4
<mornfall> (makes one wonder about the progress with xp, since not even MS had the balls to call it nt6)
<jpatrick> mornfall: one q: is it Peter or Petr ?
<jjesse> xp is based on the same codebase as nt
<jjesse> xp service pack 2, windows server 2003 and vista are based along the same codebase
<goldenear> xp is mostly a cosmetic "improvement" (?) of windows 2000
<goldenear> jjesse: isn't vista based on a new base code rewrote (almost) from scratch (and modularized) ?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: interesting interview
<jjesse> goldenear: yes win2003 server core
<goldenear> jpatrick: did you report the file jumping bug ?
<jjesse> if i recall correctly
<Riddell> mornfall: http://dot.kde.org/1150294952/
<jpatrick> goldenear: No
<goldenear> jpatrick: do you want I do it ? do you think my explanation is clear enough ?
<jpatrick> goldenear: ye
<mornfall> Riddell: ack
<goldenear> jpatrick: bug reported :)
<jpatrick> groovy
<goldenear> Also I've find an other bug in metabar
<goldenear> when a line is too long, it's continued over the line under it
<jpatrick> word-wrap
<goldenear> word-wrap will overwrite the next line
<OculusAquilae> Who to poke for upload of fix for bug #48103 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48103 in katapult "Katapult don't start with swedish localisation" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48103
<\sh> OculusAquilae: I can build the stuff and include the patch...needs to be uploaded to -updates then 
<goldenear> jpatrick: could you confirm the word-wrap problem ?
<jpatrick> I haven't got metabar
<OculusAquilae> \sh: would be nice
<\sh> Riddell: for updates the distro tag is dapper-updates, right?
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<Riddell> \sh: what are you updating?
<\sh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/katapult/+bug/48103
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48103 in katapult "Katapult don't start with swedish localisation" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<goldenear> jpatrick: isn't metabar in Konq by default ?
<jpatrick> really?
<\sh> hmm...how was the versioning scheme ubuntu4.1 or 5?
<jpatrick> \sh: 4.1 is for security
<\sh> allright, then5
<jpatrick> goldenear: doesn't wrap here
<goldenear> jpatrick: you mean even if you resize the side panel  ?
<Riddell> \sh: either, just so long as we keep edgy above it
<Riddell> \sh: you need to get it approved by matt and I should look at it too
<jpatrick> goldenear: yep
<goldenear> :/
<goldenear> jpatrick: are you using kde 3.5.3 ?
<\sh> Riddell: I just add the patch and test compile etc. I'll send the source package to you
<jpatrick> goldenear: No
<\sh> Riddell: you have to upload anyways, or someone with main upload rights
<jpatrick> only him
<goldenear> jpatrick: so that may be a kde 3.5.3 problem
<\sh> Riddell: s/source package/debdiff/
<\sh> Riddell: send and bug report updated 
<\sh> ok...cu tomorrow
<kwwii> Riddell: is there some "sharing a room" tool on launchpad?
<Riddell> kwwii: no, but I have a spreadsheet, hang on
<kwwii> cool :-)
<Riddell> you're with aseigo
<Riddell> that'll be a noisy room
<kwwii> erm, found it anyway
<kwwii> it was in the mail that Claire sent
<kwwii> sorry to bother
<Riddell> cool to have Knopper there
<kwwii> yeah, I noticed them
<Riddell> Koppers infact
<Riddell> Knoppers
<kwwii> aaron is more american than an american
<kwwii> :-)
<Riddell> didn't he grow up in haiwaii?
<kwwii> yeah, but the people there are really mellow
<Riddell> not aaron :)
<kwwii> so...I guess the spreadsheet that you have is a newer version than the one that claire sent
<Riddell> don't think so
<kwwii> funny, mine doesn't have any room info for the KDE people...but no worries, I am sure we will work it out
<Riddell> I must have a newer one from claire then
<Riddell> mornfall is with ervin
<mornfall> eyup
<Riddell> Sime and sebas are together with Ivan krstic
<kwwii> cool
<yuriy> :-\ http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20060612#opinion
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<OculusAquilae> about bug #48103
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48103 in katapult "Katapult don't start with swedish localisation" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48103
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hi
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: hi
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: To fix it properly we need some bigger changes at the Katapult-Code I think. Also think that this is something for a new Version. These translations shouldn't have been in the original Katapult source-package as well. 
<Riddell> I don't want to upload a bad fix
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: but it is a fix
<OculusAquilae> there shouldn't be translations at all
<Riddell> why not?
<Riddell> those strings are used on screen
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Riddell> and it is a .desktop file with a Name in it, it will get translated
<OculusAquilae> right
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: would it be possible to include another variable in the .desktop-file and avoid that it gets translated?
<Riddell> sure, anything no in the spec
<Riddell> X-KDE-Katapult-Name
<Riddell> s/Name/ID/
<OculusAquilae> so that wouldn't get imported in the .po-files in kde-svn?
<OculusAquilae> i mean ID
* PascalFr is away: Away at the moment
<Riddell> jpatrick: worth looking at for packaging?  http://www.vandenoever.info/software/kitten/kitten-0.3.0.tar.bz2
<marseillai> Riddell: ! it's what i've test since times now!
<marseillai> and it's REALLY great!
<Riddell> I've not looked at it
<marseillai> it doesn't index many sorts of files! but it doesn't leak memory and CPU, it's fast, and development is fast!
<marseillai> and index is not too big and there are several backend as clucene eastraier ...
<marseillai> but i can not use it on dapper now because it need last eastraier 
<marseillai> i think that if development continue it could be use in edgy or edgy+1 in replacement of beagle
<toma> h
<jpatrick> toma: hi
<toma> jpatrick: hi!
<jpatrick> anyone know what clucene is ?
<toma> nee
<jpatrick> found it: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clucene/
<jpatrick> but it's not in the repos
<toma> there is more not in de repositories from sf.net
<marseillai> jpatrick: clucene is a backend to create database as mysql or sqlite (if i've well understand)!
<marseillai> and you can use eastraier instead of clucene but you need last one!
<jpatrick> marseillai: yes, the configure script told me so
<marseillai> jpatrick: i advise you to use eastraier instead of clucene! it works fine! clucene as been include since no many times and has not been test enough
<jpatrick> marseillai: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/708988
<marseillai> jpatrick: /j #kat and ask for vandenover
<jpatrick> I'll just do --with-*
<jpatrick> Riddell: package made, but I'm so tired and have to study for exam
<jpatrick> I'm off
<Riddell> jpatrick: no rush, I'm about to go to paris
<Riddell> I'll be offline until sunday 
<jpatrick> see you then
<kwwii> Riddell: you are leaving today already?
<Riddell> kwwii: sleeper down this evening, taking girlfriend to Paris
<kwwii> Riddell: nifty, enjoy your stay, and see you in a few days :-)
<mornfall> Riddell: you're going already? :) have a safe/good/etc trip
<jjesse> Riddell: have a good trip, wish i could join but due to job change i'll have to miss this one, but next one i'll be at for sure :)
<mornfall> jjesse: what about akademy this year?
<jjesse> mornfall: haven't thought about that, where's it at?
<mornfall> dublin
<mornfall> conference2006.kde.org
<jjesse> ah
<kwwii> funny thing about that site, if you google for akademy, you don't find it :-(
<jjesse> thats intersting
<kwwii> :p
<Riddell> kwwii: hmm, way down below last years sites
<kwwii> Riddell: I don't look beyond the first few entries :-)
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> :)
<raphink> my connection at home just got activated today :)
<Riddell> raphink: woo!
<raphink> so happy :)
<raphink> I begin work tomorrow, too :)
<Lure> raphink: nice to have you back
<raphink> Lure: sure :)
<Riddell> jjesse, raphink: seems we are using voip for all the sessions, so you can skive off work and join in the conference
<jjesse> wahoo
<jjesse> that is awesome
<Riddell> Lure too
<jjesse> skype you mean?
<raphink> skype ?
<Lure> Riddell: nice...
<Riddell> jjesse: not skype but similar
<jjesse> is paris gmt time?
<Riddell> gmt+2
<Lure> Riddell: I will try to get at least on laptop related ones...
<raphink> Riddell: and where do we find this?
<jjesse> wow so that is -6 for me :(
<Riddell> raphink: announcement coming shortly
<Lure> Riddell: when will be the schedule available?
<raphink> ah ok :)
<raphink> good
<Riddell> Lure: they day before usually
<jjesse> so an 9am session would be 3am in the morning for me :(
<raphink> I see there are packages in edgy-changes already Riddell
<raphink> does that mean we can begin uploading updates ?
<Riddell> raphink: no, it's still being bootstapped with the new toolchain
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll begin to prepare new packages
<raphink> so they can be uploaded when it's time
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> raphink: I suspect it won't be generally open until after the summit
<raphink> I guess so
<raphink> that's in a week and a half 
<raphink> so most programs won't be changed since then
<raphink> is google earth to be packged for ubuntu?
<jjesse> you need to have docmentation related meetings in the afternoon, late afternnon :)
<crimsun_> raphink: multiverse, perhaps?
<raphink> crimsun_: maybe
<apachelogger> raphink: Tonio said he'll try packaging it
<raphink> ah ok :)
<raphink> nice
<kwwii> hi raphink
<raphink> hi kwwii
<kwwii> how's living in the south?
<kwwii> will you make it to paris next week?
<raphink>  $ dpkg --compare-versions 0.14 lt 0.4 && echo "y" || echo "n"
<raphink> n
<raphink> ????
<raphink> I don't get that
<raphink> kwwii: here it's very sunny and bright
<raphink> today was horrible because there was a big accident on the highway, so the circulation was stuck everywhere
<kwwii> raphink: I can imagine...lucky you :-)
<raphink> and no I don't think i'll make it to paris
<raphink> I have to tell claire
<raphink> since I thought I would, last week
* apachelogger 's eyes are bleeding since he was swimming today in the bright, bright, bright, just far too bright sun :|
<raphink> is that normal that dpkg considers 0.14 is greater than 0.4 ?
<seaLne> sounds logical to me
<raphink> well I guess it is
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> sure
<apachelogger> ;-)
<raphink> haha
<raphink> pfiew
<raphink> so then I have to try and understand why upstream released 0.4 _after_ 0.13
* apachelogger is doing a 2nd build with kopete and jingle - though first wasn't promising
<Riddell> raphink: circulation is what blood does in your body, "traffic" is cars :)
<raphink> unless he meant 0.1.3 before and wrote 0.13 mistakenly
<raphink> oh yes thanks Riddell
<raphink> you can tell 2 hours of jams have just killed my brain ;)
<raphink> seems mdz is having fun with groups in LP
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> it's like "oh no, I'm deactivated", "oh yeah I'm administrator now", "oh no I'm deactivated", etc...
<Riddell> mEDUXa will be out in september. By the end of the year will be deployed in
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> about 100 primary school's.
<Riddell> breaking kubuntu news there
<raphink> what is meduxa ?
<Riddell> kubuntu derivative in canary islands
<raphink> oh nice :)
<seaLne> rdale?
<Riddell> yes, he's part of it
<Tonio_> hello ;)
<Riddell> salut Tonio_ 
<Riddell> so Tonio_, I don't think I asked if you had any recommendations for things to do in Paris with a beautiful girl
<jjesse> propose at the eiffel tower?
<Riddell> that's a good one
<Tonio_> Riddell: there are so many.....
<Tonio_> one of the best things to me is to visit paris on "la seine" on a boat
<dickhall_> I can think of a bunch of things to do with a beautiful girl, but none of them are Paris specific ;)
<Riddell> I'm looking for Paris specific here
<Riddell> Tonio_: any canoes on la seine?
<dickhall_> I figured as much
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ;)
<Tonio_> I did that with my girlfriend and we loved it
<dickhall_> I heard mixed reviews - one friend's been there for a year and loves it, another pair of friends (a couple) went and didn't enjoy it at all
<Riddell> Tonio_: where can you do that?
<Tonio_> simply go near la seine (nearby the effeil tower, and there are canoes everywhere
<Tonio_> I will give you a bunch of addresses on monday if you want
<Riddell> too late by monday, I'm leaving tonight :)
<Tonio_> ah !
<Tonio_> okay let me search a bit...
<Tonio_> how many days do you have ?
<Riddell> 2 half days two full days
<Tonio_> okay so I would, if I were you, visit "le marais" by evening
<Tonio_> it is the gay part of paris, very fashion, very good spirit and opened
<Tonio_> concerning the canoes..... let me search a bit
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.bateauxparisiens.com/english/cruise-paris.html
<Tonio_> you should have a look at this, it is not that expensive ;)
<Tonio_> if you don't know it, you might appreciate to visit les champs lyses (even if I'm not a fan of it !)
<Tonio_> one very nice place to visit is "saint germain des prs" too
<Tonio_> hard to choose there are so many places....
<Tonio_> those are the most romantic places I think....
<Tonio_> Riddell: still there ?
<Riddell> yo
<Riddell> remind me again what les champs lyses is
<Tonio_> just a minute (mother on phone)
<raphink> hey Tonio_ :)
<dickhall_> Riddell: The big arch thing?
<dickhall_> well, the avenue, technically
<dickhall_> arc de triumph is the arch, I think
* dickhall_ muses
<RadiantFire> !xgl
<Riddell> that sounds aboutright
<RadiantFire> oh sorry
<RadiantFire> wrong channel
<Lure> Riddell: latin quarter is also nice
<Tonio_> hey raphinou
<DaSkreech> http://www.pariserve.tm.fr/quartier/00champs.htm
<DaSkreech> Course that's in French :)
<DaSkreech> http://www.pariserve.tm.fr/English/paris/champs.htm
<dickhall_> or the old standby, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champs-%C3%89lys%C3%A9es
<Tonio_> Riddell: re ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so les champs lyses is a very big avenue, with the arch on one side and "la concorde" on the other
<Tonio_> Riddell:  it is the parisian most visited place after the effeil tower
<Tonio_> Lure: you're right, latin quarter is nice too, but I think the gay quarter (le marais) is nicer ;)
<rraphink> yo Tonio_
<Tonio_> hello rraphink ca va ?
<rraphink> ouep
<rraphink> j'ai pas connexion internet depuis ce soir
<rraphink> :)
<rraphink> s/pas/ma/
<Tonio_> rraphink: any ideas of the most interesting to visit in paris for a couple ?
<DaSkreech> Are all gatherings after a majorrelease called UBZ?
<rraphink> I already told Riddell
<rraphink> imo
<Tonio_> rraphink: I suggested Riddell to visit st germain, and make usage of "les bateaux mouches" ;)
<rraphink> I would go to the Quartier Latin, Notre Dame, the Eiffel Tower
<rraphink> yes
<rraphink> I'd use the bateaux mouches from the Ile St Louis to the Pont de l'Alma
<Tonio_> same for me, that's quite nice to do with a girl
<rraphink> beginning with the center (St Michel, St Germain, Notre Dame) and joining the Eiffel Tower this way
<Riddell> DaSkreech: only the perious one
<rraphink> then crossing the Pont de l'Alma you can join the Champs Elyses
<rraphink> and go down to the Louvre via the Place de la Concorde
<rraphink> :)
<rraphink> that's a long trip though
<Tonio_> yup ;)
<Tonio_> but a complete one :)
<Lure> how is that old "town" on island on siene called? They have best ice-cream there....
<DaSkreech> ok
<rraphink> Tonio_: quite complete
<DaSkreech> Whats the new one called?
<Tonio_> Lure: saint louis
<DaSkreech> U?OO!
<rraphink> when the weather is not too cloudy, I like to finish the day at the Montparnasse Tower
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ if you are for ice cream ;-)
<Tonio_> I agree they have incredible icecreams :)
<rraphink> going up to the top of the tower
<Riddell> I'm already for icecream
<rraphink> to see the lights of teh city
<rraphink> Tonio_: ah you do, now ? ;)
<rraphink> Tonio_: did I convince you, eventualy ?
<rraphink> ;)
<Tonio_> rraphink: shut up please lol :)
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu? Oui Oui!
<rraphink> hahaha :p
* rraphink took Tonio_ to have an ice-cream on the Ile St Louis last month :)
<Tonio_> rraphink: not as good as la fraiseraie ;)
* Lure tries to recall more stuff from last-year's 8 great days of Paris with my family
<rraphink> hehe
<Riddell> maps.gogle.fr doesn't know the Montparnasse Tower
<rraphink> Tonio_: the best in Paris, though
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ???????
<rraphink> Riddell: Tour Montparnasse
<Tonio_> hum honnestly, the montparnasse quarter is not that nice
<Riddell> nor that
<rraphink> Riddell: not possible ...
<rraphink> Riddell: the Gare Montparnasse maybe ?
<Tonio_> rraphink: comment on dit un cimetire ?
<Riddell> ok, got montparnasse
<rraphink> Tonio_: the quarter is not nice, except for movies, but going up in the tower is nice
<Lure> Tonio_: montparnasse is below the sacre coure?
<rraphink> otherwise, going to the big weal of the Louvre is nice in the middle of the day
<rraphink> it costs only 5
<rraphink> and you can see all around
<rraphink> s/weal/wheel/
<Tonio_> Lure: not at all :) the sacr coeur is nearby pigalles (prostitutes place) !
<rraphink> Tonio_: cimetery?
<rraphink> Lure: not at all
<Tonio_> rraphink: thanks ;)
<rraphink> Lure: the sacr coeur is to the north of paris
<Lure> Tonio_: yep.... 
<rraphink> whereas montparnasse is the south west
<Tonio_> Riddell: another very nice place is the pre lachaise cimetery
<rraphink> _if_ you like cimeteries
<Lure> Tonio_: I have seen cementary in books, but did not understand why I would visit it?
<rraphink> or if you're a Doors' fan
<rraphink> ;)
<Tonio_> it is my favorite place in paris
<rraphink> a fan of The Doors I mean
<Tonio_> Lure: because it is not like a common place with all those dead people everywhere
<Tonio_> it is *really* beautifull
<rraphink> Montmartre is very nice, too
<rraphink> it''s a very quiet cimetery
<rraphink> now people are gonna think French guys like cemeteries
<Tonio_> rraphink: le pre lachaise is nicer I think ;)
<Lure> I liked Rodin museum and it's garden - also nice place for hot afternoon
<rraphink> Tonio_: :p
<rraphink> Riddell: if you like museums, you can also go to the Louvre
<rraphink> it's pretty cheap on Friday night
<rraphink> and open till 1AM I think
<kwwii> Tonio_: will you attend the meeting in paris?
<rraphink> you could spend entire days in it
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes, I'll be there all the week :)
<rraphink> kwwii: Tonio_ lives in Paris
* rraphink wishes he could come
<Lure> Riddell: but you have been warned that Louvre is HUGE ;-)
<rraphink> I'll be getting tanned for all you guys :)
<kwwii> raphink: yeah, I knew he lived there, but if he gets time off from work is another matter :-)
<raphink> sure kwwii
<kwwii> Tonio_: cool, you are now my official translator
<kwwii> I will hang on your side the entire time
<Tonio_> kwwii: your servant ;)
<kwwii> and act very american
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> kwwii: lol
<jjesse> dang all this talk about paris is making me wish i could have came :(
<jjesse> the next confrence will probablly be in some uncool place :(
<jjesse> like detroit :(
* raphink almost made it
<Tonio_> raphink: may I suggest barbes to Riddell eventually ? ;)
<raphink> hahaha
<raphink> et le 13me aussi tant que tu y es
<Riddell> jjesse: we don't do conferences in the US
<raphink> qu'il ailles se faire dtrousser par la mafia chinoise
<Tonio_> raphink: the 13th is nice if you like china, not france ;)
<raphink> Tonio_: depends at what time of the day, too ;)
<DaSkreech> Is there a way I can get something to run on logoff?
<Tonio_> raphink: but I like this place too :)
<raphink> Tonio_: sure
<jjesse> grin i'm glad
<jjesse> that's due to travel restrictions correct?
<raphink> I have very good memories of spending the chinese new years in the 13th, and it was very nice
<Riddell> DaSkreech: put it in /usr/bin/startkde maybe
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that clear or did you get too many proposal ? 
<Lure> Riddell: because of sabdfl's visa problems ;-)?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: For logoff?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I should go to 13th and say hello to the Chinese Mafia
<Riddell> DaSkreech: at the end
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a plan :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<Riddell> art galleries open to 1am.  now that's style
<kwwii> Riddell: you'd love america
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> ok, back to the game...
<Riddell> kwwii: having a shop selling toilet cleaners at 1am isn't the same as being able to see the Mona Lisa
<bddebian> hahaha
<jjesse> hey just cause walmart is open 24 hours a day
<Tonio_> Riddell: ^^ !!
<kwwii> dude, if you gotta take a shit at 4am, it is pretty nice to have a shop that sells toilet paper at that time :p
<jjesse> grin you are correct kwwii
<kwwii> then again, in germany, the laws are totally different, and I am used to taht
<kwwii> that
<kwwii> when I moved here, the shops had to close at 18:00 mon-fri, and 14:00 on sat. (sunday was naturally closed)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: That's Evil :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: wow that's strict !
<Tonio_> even french work more than this :)
<kwwii> 10 years later they now allow the stores to stay open till 20:00, mon-sat. but in the town I live in they still close earlier, even the big stores
<Lure> kwwii: you did not have longThu when it was opened until 20:00? ;-)
<kwwii> Lure: nope, they did have an open Sunday twice or so a year
* kwwii lives in Bamberg, in Frankonia, in Bavaria (in that order)
<kwwii> although I might have added an ober-franken in between bamberg and Frankonia
<Lure> kwwii: you should give us Google Earth coordinate if you wanted to be precise... ;-)
<kwwii> most of the stores close at 18:00, the really big ones close at 19:00
<kwwii> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: wouldn't it be senseful to version kopete with 4:3.5.89+kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu1? as with 3.5.3+... a dist-upgrade would remove kopete 0.12 as soon as 3.5.4 is out
* DaSkreech perks up
<DaSkreech> 0.12?
<apachelogger> yo
<crimsun_> apachelogger: sure you don't mean 4:3.5.89+kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu1?
<Tonio_> Lure: if you wanna understand why are some cimetery so famous :
<Tonio_> Lure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cimetire_du_Pre-Lachaise
<crimsun_> apachelogger: surely, rather
<apachelogger> where is the differnt to my suggestion?
<crimsun_> apachelogger: because 3.5.4 < 3.5.89+kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> that's the way I want it
<apachelogger> kopete 0.12 includes more features than .5 series
<apachelogger> so if someone installs 0.12 he probably wants to keep it
<crimsun_> apachelogger: do you mean 3.5.3.89?
<apachelogger> no, 3.5.89
<apachelogger> 3.5.3.89 < 3.5.4
<apachelogger> but the version has to be higher than 3.5.4
<apachelogger> so number of choise is 89
<crimsun_> then you definitely don't want 3.5.89
<apachelogger> why not?
<crimsun_> because then you'd need 3.5.89foo
<crimsun_> that's just plain ugly
<apachelogger> uh?
<Lure> Tonio_: impressive list indeed...
<crimsun_> apachelogger: the entire upgrade path has to be considered
<apachelogger> aye
<Tonio_> Lure: not only the people list is impressive, but the place is nice, sitting in a little forest
<apachelogger> first (test) release of KDE 4 will porbably be .90
<apachelogger> as it was for 3.4.90 = alpha1 of 3.5
<crimsun_> so you want kopete upgraded with 4 "test"?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> 0.12 < KDE 4 included
<crimsun_> 4:3.5.3+... makes the most sense, since I presume you'll be rebasing periodically anyway (and thus bumping the version)
<crimsun_> far future versioning is pretty dangerous
<apachelogger> would need a new build at every kde release (or kinda, with every kde release)
<DaSkreech> kopete has started coding for KDe4?
<apachelogger> hopefully
<crimsun_> apachelogger: is kopete guaranteed stable across 3.5.x?
<apachelogger> kopete has 2 versions guaranteed stable for 3.5 afaik
<apachelogger> the one shipped with 3.5 = 0.11 .. and the Kopete only release 0.12
<crimsun_> i.e., can I take the current kopete package and run it in 3.5.2 and in 3.5.90?
<apachelogger> while 0.12 will take up features
<apachelogger> crimsun_: not in 3.5.90 - that's why I'd like to use .89
<apachelogger> 89 will probably be first KDE 4 release
<apachelogger> so kopete 0.11 and 0.12 will not run on it
<crimsun_> but it's guaranteed to run without rebuild for 3.5.2-3.5."89"?
<apachelogger> as any other application is, or?
<apachelogger> like, 3.5.x is just bugfix or minimal new features
<apachelogger> so nothing which could break kopete
<crimsun_> apachelogger: here's my point: If you have to recompile kopete at all across the entire stable 3.5 cycle, then you may as well stick with 3.5.3+foo and keep reversioning.
<apachelogger> on the other hand, we could patch 0.12 into kdenetwork - this way it would be rebuilt anyway, and versioning wouldn't be a problem either
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Ok When you guys get the deb rolled and passed by Ubuntu will it be put onto kubuntu.org?
<apachelogger> I hope so ... else either I or Czessi will drop it at archive.kubuntu.de
<apachelogger> crimsun_: gonna ask a kopete dev as soon as I find one ;-)
<apachelogger> btw, 1.0 is in trunk and sort of working with jabber and aim
<Riddell> apachelogger: we'll not make new kopete packages from kdenetwork
<apachelogger> oh, ok :)
<apachelogger> best solution I guess
<DaSkreech> THe next kopete is 1.0?
<apachelogger> yep (part of KDE 4)
* DaSkreech gives up and uses Gaim
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes, we'll upload o edgy and get it backported
<Riddell> in the men time packages are at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Cool :)
* DaSkreech still gives up on Kopete and uses Gaim anyway
<Riddell> DaSkreech: why?
<DaSkreech> Cause it's just barely usable for me
<apachelogger> ok, final modifications are done and package builds fine here
<DaSkreech> Today I was trying to start a protocol to get help with soemthing cause the mouse had burnt out and couldn't
<DaSkreech> Stuff like that
<apacheLAGger> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2435
* kwwii lives at 4955'38.24"N, 1052'7.04"E
<kwwii> google earth rocks
* marseillai is at : 4315'40.93"N, 534'01.02"E
<kwwii> lucky you :-)
<kwwii> looks a bit warmer than here
* claydoh is at  4447'44.25"N 6845'31.75"W
* apachelogger lives at 48 2'30.02"N, 1354'42.82"E
<kwwii> I could tell that by the accent :p
<kwwii> I lived with a guy from austria and I do not think we understood one word we were saying, although we were both speaking german
<marseillai> kwwii: yes! and swimming pool is at 30 today! :)
<apachelogger> kwwii: austrians sometimes doesn't understand austrians
<kwwii> apachelogger: :-)
<apachelogger> s/doesn't/don't
* apachelogger kick drops flickr
<kwwii> marseillai: dude, on the radio they keep bitching about how hot is here, about how it is going to get up to 30
<apachelogger> finally :D
<kwwii> I bought tickets home (america) for 4 weeks in June with my son, I am afraid that he won't be able to handle it
<kwwii> germans are funky when it comes to weather..they like winter
<kwwii> cause that is what they have 9 months of the year
<kwwii> :p
<apachelogger> lol
<raphink> kwwii: the German people who stay there do like it it seems
<raphink> the other ones come here ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<kwwii> :-)
<apachelogger> in case you wonder what I'm doing when I'm not online http://picasaweb.google.com/sitter.harald/IIIAHAK20052006/photo#4940346702695759890  ;-)
<kwwii> my old german boss used to say "never trust a german on vacation"
<apachelogger> ohh, true words that are
<DaSkreech> 500 Error apachelogger
<apachelogger> beta it is ;-)
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: http://picasaweb.google.com/sitter.harald works?
<DaSkreech> You are K?
<DaSkreech> Usually Google Error :)
<DaSkreech> Usual
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> new google services always bug around
<DaSkreech> And they don't like Safari :)
<DaSkreech> KDE must be banned at Google or something
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: well, the focus on supporting main stream IE and there personal main stream (firefox) - but those two as good as possible
<apachelogger> that's why I mostly use firefox for google services
<DaSkreech> yup
<apachelogger> s/there/their
<apachelogger> somehow my english sux a lot today ;-)
<DaSkreech> Understood
<DaSkreech> Second time I read it but ...
<DaSkreech> sucks?
* DaSkreech ducks
<apachelogger> yucks
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-15
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> sleep well
<bddebian> Hello
<jeroenvrp> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/49779
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49779 in Ubuntu "Keyboard locks up" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<DaSkreech> google Earth is Qt?
<linuxmonkey> DaSkreech: yes it is
<DaSkreech> Scwheet
<linuxmonkey> a programmer told me its been qt since it started, even the winblows version is qt
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Cmon KDE4!
<bddebian> heh
<DaSkreech> Later
<Hobbsee> hey all
<freeflying|away> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying|away :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: well hell there ;)
<nixternal> gahah
<nixternal> hello i mean
<Hobbsee> hehe hi nixternal 
<Hobbsee> anyone else feel like joining us?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: teamspeak - testing for the conference - see -motu
<nixternal> Hobbsee: HELLO!!!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: http://www.tehbisnatch.org/2006/06/14/api-simplicity-and-design/
<nixternal> since you were working on kopete ^^
<Hobbsee> nixternal: great :)
<nixternal> im a blog whore
<nixternal> thx to akregator
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal`zzz> g'nite all
<Hobbsee> night nixternal`zzz 
<fabo> nobody wants to advocate kvpnc ?
<Hobbsee> fabo: most people arent awake yet
<fabo> i'll ping later so :)
<Hobbsee> fabo: you'd be after Riddell or raphink
<Riddell-awa> moi?
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell-awa 
<Riddell-awa> and what a grey London style morning it is
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: well, we're testing out teamspeak, if you were wanting to come and join us...
<Hobbsee> and take your mind off they grey London morning
<Riddell-awa> still at least I got awoken by a nice Scandinavian person brining me breakfast in my cabin bed
<Hobbsee> hehe nice
<mornfall> ...
<Hobbsee> hey mornfall 
<mornfall> hi
<mornfall> Opeth -- Godhead's Lament
<fabo> Riddell-awa: oui toi :)
<fabo> mais il faut 2 sponsor ;)
<mornfall> brb, strawberries
<Riddell-awa> anyone tried the KDE 3.5.3 archive today?
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: er...which one
<Riddell-awa> the one on kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: i got some upgrades from it earlier, yeah
<Riddell-awa> Hobbsee: so nothing broke?
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: dont know, havent restarted X yet
<seaLne> @time spain
<seaLne> @time madrid
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Madrid: June 15 2006, 12:05:49
<kane_> hi ... anyone here who can tell me how ${shlibs:Depends} works ?
<Hobbsee> kane_: heya - it seems to mean that if you have package-dev as a build-dep, package will be automatically installed as a dep.
<\sh> insanekane: man dh_makeshlibs
<Hobbsee> that works too
<Hobbsee> hey \sh 
<\sh> insanekane: man dh_shlibdeps
<\sh> his program is merely a wrapper around dpkg-shlibdeps(1) that calls it once for each
<\sh>        package listed in the control file, passing it a list of ELF executables and shared
<\sh>        libraries it has found.
<insanekane> ok thanks ...
<insanekane> \sh: if you don't mind and also, if you are free ... could you explain how I would add a new binary package to an already multi-binary source package ?
<insanekane> do i just add something to the control file, and then add a <packagename>.install ?
<insanekane> and in the .install, i mention which files i want to be in the package ?
<insanekane> \sh: basically, i want to split a package into 2 so that i don't have to pull in libgtk, libatk, pango, etc ...
<insanekane> cool, i was right ... that was all that was needed
<mornfall> kdesu is my nightmare
<mornfall> now i have a bug that when adept is ran through kdesu, the links in about dialog don't work
<mornfall> bwaha
<mornfall> next version of adept should run as user and only run dpkg as root
<\sh> mornfall: that would be a great improvement for adept :)
<mornfall> well, the idea is that this will eventually happen
<mornfall> but kdesu makes me think that it's a 2.3 or so material
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i'm assuming not, but is it possible to force adept not to give a kdesu prompt to login, for a user?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: run it as /usr/bin/adept
<Hobbsee> without logging into the GUI as root that is, which is effectively what they're asking for
<mornfall> Hobbsee: (that should avoid .desktop file)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yeah, but does that give it root privs?
<mornfall> no
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
<mornfall> it will work as a browser only
<mornfall> obviously
<Hobbsee> silly user - he cant have it both ways
<mornfall> if it could work as root without password
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> it would be a slight security problem ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> just a slight one, yes.
<mornfall> basically, it would have to be setuid, in which case kdelibs will just refuse to work
<mornfall> so no go
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought, yeah.
<Hobbsee> thought the user was wanting to have his cake and eat it to
<mornfall> the idea is that in some version, it will only prompt for a password for the actual download+install phase
<Hobbsee> nice
<mornfall> probably using the same xembed trick as kcontrol... or maybe having the root-running part completely non-gui
<insanekane> has edgy development begun ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: sorta
<apokryphos> mornfall: great interview, I really enjoyed reading it 8)
<mornfall> :)
<insanekane> Hobbsee: is there a channel to ask about packaging questions ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: #ubuntu-motu
<insanekane> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> insanekane: if it's kde specific, then here
<insanekane> not really
<mornfall> The Gathering -- Saturnine
<mornfall> The Gathering -- Analog Park
<jjesse> did Riddell leave already for paris?
<apachelogger> jjesse: considering he is away for about 15 hours, probably
<bddebian> Hello
<mornfall> jjesse: he mentioned something like that
<Tonio_> hey all
<jjesse> hiya Tonio_
<jjesse> not many around today :)
<Tonio_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuXGL
<Tonio_> jjesse: am I wrong or is everyone confused with xgl and compiz
<Tonio_> I don't see the point between xgl and kde....
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
* DaSkreech is installing AIGLX
<DaSkreech> What do you want to know?
<Tonio_> I see verywhere that xgl is uncompatible with kde....
<Tonio_> I don't see the point
<jjesse> Tonio_: to be honest i've never tried either
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: don't they generally speak of compiz ?
<jjesse> currently right now i don't have the opportunity to run kubuntu as my primary box, i just run it in a virtual machine
<jjesse> so i don't know if i can even run either in VMWare
<Tonio_> jjesse: ah ok
<jjesse> its one of those things i'd like to.... but
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Yes compixz is currently the important thing
<DaSkreech> Which is a hack/rewrite/based off Metacity
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: the problem is that even kubuntu specs on that point reffer to xgl, so that I'm quite confused on that point
<DaSkreech> So there is some issue with it and KDE
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: between compiz and kde, I know that the kde-window decorator component simply doesn't work
<DaSkreech> Yeah The compositing server is irrelevant
<Tonio_> but technically kde and xgl have no link between them, so that I don't understand the point
<DaSkreech> For most times you see people gushing about XGl they mean compiz
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yes but on a spec.........
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Link?
<Tonio_> da
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuXGL
<DaSkreech> That's kind of misleading
<jpatrick> kmon: hey
<neoncode> Has the kubuntu usplash just been updated? Adept updater just downloaded an updated version of that package.
<marseillai_> jpatrick: i've saw that you've made a package of kitten (now rename strigi) do you have also package the kde3gui or only the search tool ? and i think developer would be happy to have or see this packages.
<jpatrick> I'm packaging Kitten, Dolphin, *
<jpatrick> CLenuce
<marseillai_> clucene ;)
<jpatrick> oh ok
<jpatrick> marseillai_: got my last exam, tomorrow, tell me what you want packaged then
<marseillai_> jpatrick: i think that vandenoever on #kat would be happy to talk with you about this. he his developer of kitten(strigi) and work really hard
<marseillai_> oki let you work ....
<jpatrick> ok I'm in
<jpatrick> introduce me, introduce me :)
<jpatrick> marseillai_: ^
<jpatrick> Too late
<jpatrick> bed time
<nixternal`afk> how bad is this update going to be? is it going to destroy my ati drivers and setup now? if i reboot will i still have rendering enabled...im scared here ;)
<nixternal`afk> here goes a reboot..if im not back in 3 minutes you know it was bad ;)
<nixternal> whew..everything worked...will there be a kernel upgrade from -23-k7 to -25-k7
<DaSkreech> What happened ?
<DaSkreech> Was there a KDE update?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: yes...a bunch of updates from what i seen...xorg and kernel was the big ones
<DaSkreech> Man :-( I Hate updating my kernel
* DaSkreech mutes Mornfall's display
* DaSkreech wishes adept has changelogs
<DaSkreech> nixternal: So what are the changes?
<nixternal> i seen libgnomeprint, xserver-xorg-fglrx, xserver-xorg-glx, linux-2.6.15-25.usplash, and a few others that i can't remember
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> U have nearly every single KDE app upgraded
<DaSkreech> I Have ..
<toma> ok, ive had it
<toma> im going to patch konqueror to always show the favorite menu bar
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: that happens with everypatch to kdebase, since it generates lots of deb files
<Tonio_> so I assume that's just a little patch or kdebase
<DaSkreech> Kate?
<Lure> DaSkreech: kde 3.5.3 got update only (I think)
<Lure> DaSkreech: or it may be kdm security patch
<DaSkreech> decides against updating the kernel
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> ..
<DaSkreech> naw I'll update :-)
* DaSkreech is installing xorg-air and wants a backup in case thigns go wrong :)
<insanekane> is there some way to affect the startup environment of all my users without touching /etc/environment ?
<insanekane> (and also override the settings in /etc/environment)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-16
<OdyX_> insanekane: "all users" or "all new user" ?
<insanekane> OdyX_: all users
<OdyX_> insanekane: if second, you can use /etc/skel/.bashrc...
<OdyX_> insanekane: and touch every .bashrc...
<insanekane> OdyX_: basically, i dont want to write into /etc/environment in any of my postinstall
<insanekane> postinst scripts
<OdyX_> ouah... well...
<insanekane> overwriting /etc/environment causes problems as well
<OdyX_> not easy...
<OdyX_> certainly
<insanekane> OdyX_: any ideas ?
<DaSkreech> Anyone seen Beats Of Rage?
<OdyX_> well give a look in /etc/skel .. but more...
<insanekane> thanks
* OdyX_ leaves now...
<OdyX_> Bye
<nixternal> arg..updates broke my nvidia machine
<linuxmonkey> didnt break mine
<nixternal> didn't break my ati machine, which i expected it would...anyone with nvidia drivers got borked today
<DaSkreech> Propietary drivers?
<nixternal> the ones via adept
<nixternal> i think previously i was using ones from the website
<nixternal> but adept wanted to throw a new kernel and what not on my system saying i needed it upgraded...i never heard of upgrading from 2.6.16-20 to 2.6.15-25...
<nixternal> so..with Kubuntu, I shall no longer roll my own kernels..i will use default from now on..as i believe this will stop my issues in the past
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> Sysinfo for 'MasTequila': Linux 2.6.15-23-k7 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1674 MHz (3349 bogomips), , RAM: 481/502MB, 106 proc's, 1.30h up
<nixternal> wth...it supposedly upgraded to the -25-k7 kernel
<nixternal> i think the upgrades didn't work 100% today ;(
<crimsun_> worked fine here.
<nixternal> crimsun_: did your kernel upgrade to the -25
<nixternal> i know adept said it was doing it..but it didn't
<crimsun_> nixternal: yes, but I installed it manually
<crimsun_> (``apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-25-686'', that is)
<nixternal> it showed up in the adept_notifier though as an update, and i just clicked "go ahead" pretty much...but it appears as if it didn't dl it
<crimsun_> (I'm not well versed with ept)
<nixternal> im not a fan of it either
<nixternal> it is reallyslow for one...but however the update notification is nice
<bddebian> Hello
<freeflying|away> bddebian: hey
<bddebian> Hello freeflying|away
<apachelogger> kood nikht all :-)
<Hobbsee> afternoon/morning all
<nixternal> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/368/data5ze.gif
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> would be funny if it had the same thing with a kernel panic too ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what should i do today?
<imbrandon> hrm hehe
<imbrandon> i dunno i was thinking the same thing
<imbrandon> i was looking at the stuff in the topic about edgy but
<Hobbsee> need a working edgy chroot for that
<imbrandon> xserver isnt built yet even though edgy is open
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, there ya go,,, build a chroot ;)
* imbrandon has a 4 now
<Hobbsee> i thought they were still building the toolchain
* Hobbsee wonders how to have multiple pbuilders, running different distros in eahc
<imbrandon> looks like the tool chain is done ( -devel /topic says "edgy is open" although i'm not sure what that means as x is not built yet )
<Hobbsee> hmm...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, the wiki has a section on multi pbuilders for diffrent distros
<imbrandon> just might have to "tweak" it a bit for edgy
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thanks, i'd forgotten about that :P
<imbrandon> etc
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/sets/72157594167289193/
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh cool
<nixternal> i have been hackin' that thing for hours since ipod linux doesn't support that model
<mornfall> The Gathering -- Saturnine
* mornfall notes that everybody seems to be asleep today :))
<mornfall> --> meeting, anyhow
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i think they are, yeah
<imbrandon_> morning mornfall
<\sh> moins
<mornfall> wibble
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: ping?  do we know why the screensaver doesnt automatically run after the specified time in kde 3.5.3 packages?
<kane_> i think ive found a bug ... could someone confirm it for me ?
<\sh> kane_: bug no?
<kane_> \sh: still trying to figure out how to add a bug in launchpad :/
<kane_> \sh: you there ?
<kane_> \sh: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/49961
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49961 in scim "Using scim by default causes kwin not to start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<kane_> \sh: you there ?
<\sh> sebas: pyqt4 is just a good candidate for dapper-backports
<\sh> kane_: sure...I'm reading when I have time :)
<kane_> \sh: thanks a lot ... i thought I missed you :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, pong
<freeflying> kane_: you use scim?
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<kasina> 'lo
<Hobbsee> hey kasina 
<kasina> hi Hobbsee
<imbrandon> moins bddebian
<bddebian> Hello imbrandon
<kane_> freeflying|away: yes, i use scim
<freeflying|away> kane_: around?
<DaSkreech> Xorg-air replaces xorg correct?
<chavo> DaSkreech, no it's just another server, so it can coexist
<DaSkreech> ..
<DaSkreech> See that doens't make much sense
<chavo> it can coexist with xorg-xserver
<DaSkreech> Ok... So if install it on the current kernel and it screws up I can boot into a old kernel and it should default back to xor Without air?
<DaSkreech> xorg
<chavo> no it won't run by default, you have to change it
<DaSkreech> hmm
<chavo> either change the /usr/bin/X link, or make a script to launch it
<DaSkreech> But the old kernels should still be pointing at the x.org config still shouldn't they?
<toma> hi
<Tonio_> hey \sh ;)
<Tonio_> will we have the pleasure to see you in paris next week ?
<\sh> moins Tonio_ 
<\sh> Tonio_: I'm sorry no.. I can
<\sh> 't take off from work
<jpatrick> Tonio_: gnash's getting better
<Tonio_> jpatrick: nice to ear !
<Tonio_> \sh: I was suspecting this of course... bad news !
<jpatrick> Tonio_: now plays stuff from the BBC and other random flash things
<Tonio_> jpatrick: what about the kde status of gnash ?
<jpatrick> that's it^
<Tonio_> cause last time I had a look, only gtk version was working
<\sh> Tonio_: if there would be a day on the weekend...I would come :) but directly in the middle of the week...in the moment not possible
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I'm testing using Konq
<Tonio_> jpatrick: were you able to compile the konqueror extension and use kdelibs ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, b ut you can use konq with the mozilla plugin or the "klash" konq extension
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<Tonio_> \sh: that's obvious, you just started so it is quite hard to take vacations that early
<Tonio_> jpatrick: what's interesting with klash is better stability, speed, and kdelibs used instead of gtk ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: I'm now a freelancer ;) but we are just less then one month away from productlaunch
<Tonio_> so that's pretty nice
<Tonio_> \sh: it'll be for the next time then ;)
<Tonio_> and I used to be a freelancer, I know how hard it can be to stop a week
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I'm just seeing if the lastest version builds atm
<Tonio_> that costs a lot :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I will wait still one or two month and then concentrate on it for edgy
<\sh> Tonio_: the money is not the problem....but the timeframe...tight schedule
<Tonio_> according to upstreams, the first stable release should come during summer
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, that's the other problem :)
<\sh> Tonio_: but the next conf is not too far away 
<Tonio_> a freelancer generally take vacations between contracts, but not during, unless it is a very long one
<\sh> edgy will be 4.5 months..so after release, next conf I hope :)
<Tonio_> would be nice
<Tonio_> but I may not be there
<\sh> Tonio_: then I have to come to paris :)
<Tonio_> since linuxtag + 2 confs a year costs me 3 vacation weeks :)
<Tonio_> my girlfriend would agree I assume :)
<Tonio_> \sh: next one will probably be in another european country isn't it ?
<\sh> Tonio_: but for the next linuxtag, we can count on you? :)
<\sh> Tonio_: I would bet it will be held somewhere in asia
<Tonio_> \sh: sure, I'll probably be there full week next time
<Tonio_> ouch..........
<raphink> \sh: really? I heard it was to be held in south america
<\sh> ubz canada, uds paris, 
<Tonio_> I won't be there for asia probably :)
<raphink> Tonio_: what's the difference?
<Tonio_> raphink: money :)
<raphink> Tonio_: as long as you get sponsored ;)
<raphink> get your trip sponsored
<Tonio_> raphink: are there really prople that are getting sponsored for this kind of events ?
<raphink> of course :)
<\sh> raphink: well, as I said, I would bet on it, because sabdfl did a lot of PR the last months in asia..but actually it doesn't matter where
<\sh> Tonio_: yes
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-17
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:toma] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Mon 26th 21:00UTC
<DaSkreech> So this chan pretty much dies during Paris?
* DaSkreech moves Hobbsee convo over here:)
<DaSkreech> How was work today?
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> i didnt go to work todya...i've got an exam in about an hour or so...
<DaSkreech> Oh! 
<DaSkreech> Which exam?
<goldenear> when is paris begining ?
<DaSkreech> I Guess it would be in the wiki
<goldenear> Monday
<DaSkreech> Oh!
<goldenear> I'll be there then :)
* DaSkreech will be chilling here writing code
<Hobbsee> computing
<goldenear> Hobbsee: by the way, you've asked for that a few day ago: I'm not a girl :)
<Hobbsee> oh, right :P
<DaSkreech> Am I allowed to rename Wiki pages?
<mornfall> ack, departing for paris tomorrow
<mornfall> i am not looking forward to the transportation part
<DaSkreech> Carrying a lot of stuff?
<zakame> hi all
<nixternal> hey there
<nixternal> this is the most action i have seen in here all day & night
<Hobbsee> heya
<zakame> hi nixternal Hobbsee 
<nixternal> Hobbsee: good'ay mate ;)
<zakame> hmm, say, where is libxine-extracodecs?
<nixternal> multiverse
<DaSkreech> how was the exam Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: very easy, but right now i'm trying to salvage dad's computer
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> You are the community technician?
<Hobbsee> well...he asked for a linux cd to fix it...
<DaSkreech> Ah :)
<DaSkreech>  Kinda like Blake Ross's Grandad
<DaSkreech> Well I'm going to bed
<DaSkreech>  Night all
<imbrandon> linux to rescue winderz, might as well run it ;)
<imbrandon> gnight DaSkreech
<zakame> bye Da	
<mornfall> Hobbsee: :] 
<Hobbsee> hey mornfall 
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think we're almost there
<Hobbsee> he seems to want a file that i'm not sure if it exists, let alone if it's corrupted
<mornfall> brb, need ethanol to clean display
<mornfall> great, clean display ++
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yay!  want to do mine too?
<mornfall> well, i would like to be of some help, but i think you are bit out of reach
<mornfall> oh btw
<mornfall> adept compiles again!
<mornfall> it even starts
<mornfall> i'm almost sure it's faster ;-)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yay!
<mornfall> as soon as it recompiles i will benchmark it
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: this is with the caching thingo?
<mornfall> caching thing?
<Hobbsee> thought you had something on your blog about it
<mornfall> i had, but not quite caching
<mornfall> well, it's not faster anyway, from numbers
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> pity
<mornfall> well, it takes some 3 seconds to do a search on my 1.8GHz pentium M
<mornfall> of cpu time that is
<Hobbsee> mornfall: how much ram there?
<mornfall> gig
<Hobbsee> oh, of cpu time, yeah
<Hobbsee> takes way longer than that here, on the odd occasion that i use it
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: kopete need which package for support yahoo's webcam?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: libjasper-runtime as a dep, and probably libjasper-1.701-dev as a b-d
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: i've only tested with both there
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: okey, I'll rebuild it tomorrow
<Hobbsee> k
<mornfall> mouarf
<mornfall> let's try with -O2
* Riddell-awa looks in from Paris
<imbrandon> heya Riddell-awa
<imbrandon> enjoying france ?
<Riddell-awa> imbrandon: I'm all pink with sunburn
<mornfall> ouch
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: ouch!
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: did you do a me, and fall asleep on the beach or something?
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> s/the beach/in the sun?
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: everything disintegrated in your absense.
<Riddell-awa> Hobbsee: no, I took a cruise on la siene and it had no shelter
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<imbrandon> ouch
<Riddell-awa> uh oh, what's broken?
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: everything :P
<imbrandon> everything
* Hobbsee broke it.  all of it.
* imbrandon taunted her to do it
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: well, we destroyed your unit first, of course, then went and destroyed everything else.  was quite fun, really
<imbrandon> actualy i think me and Hobbsee and mornfall ( untill he gets on the plane ) are the only ones arround, everyone is gone or getting ready to leave it seems
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's likely.  also, it's saturday here
<imbrandon> here too, i dont think there are many places its still friday
<Hobbsee> and a lot of people arent on during weekends
<imbrandon> cept users lol
<mornfall> i'm leaving around sunday noon
<imbrandon> ahh cool , some reason i thought i was sooner
<imbrandon> s/i/it
<Hobbsee> mornfall: seems a dapper user is having trouble getting adept to open again...
<Hobbsee> [20:25]  <animato> 3rd sometimes adept keeps on loading forever for no reason and won't open up
<mornfall> blah
<mornfall> details
<mornfall> that info alone is useless :p
<toma> morning
<imbrandon> morning toma
<Hobbsee> mornfall: haha yeah, i thought so.  the guy's in #kubuntu, but is going to upgrade to kde 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> he's whinging about all the kubuntu dapper bugs, etc, etc, etc, yada yada yada...
<mornfall> tell him to use windows
<mornfall> and stop bitching :)
<hunger> Hobbsee: I can see why people do that:-(
<Hobbsee> mornfall: haha!
<hunger> Hobbsee: I am disappointed in dapper, too. It got regressions from breezy for me and that does not go well with all the "LTS" hype going on right now:-(
<Hobbsee> hunger: hmm?  about the bugs?  until it's on launchpad, i'm not terribly interested :P  especially when they deal with $mypetbugthatinfluencesveryfewpeople
<Hobbsee> hunger: ouch.  which regressions?  do i want to know?
<mornfall> well, cups for one :p
<hunger> Hobbsee: The biggest issue is that my laptop no longer suspends... plus lots of minor stuff that is not really important but annoying.
<Hobbsee> ah
<hunger> Hobbsee: I filed bugs for everything (before dapper got released), but they did not make it into the release.
<hunger> Hobbsee: I wouldn't mind too much if it were not for the "LTS-best-ubuntu-ever" hype:-|
<Hobbsee> true, there are a lot of bugs there
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah.
<hunger> Hobbsee: Well, I downgraded to breezy again, that was a really fine release.
<hunger> Hobbsee: ... and am waiting for edgy to get steam:-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: oddly enough, most people say that breezy was worse :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, looking forward to that :)
<toma> i think there is a difference in what you can blame 'dapper' and what is caused by the author of a certain application. I guess not being able to suspend is not a real dapper issue.
<hunger> toma: From my understanding that is a kernel bug. So I blame it on dapper.
<Hobbsee> seems like a kernel issue maybe?  seeing as there was a different kernel in breezy/dapper.  it does seem weird though
<hunger> toma: The really annoying issue is that the box suspends fine, resumes fine.
<toma> hunger: did dapper patch the kernel then?
<hunger> toma: But once it is up it does a nice and clean shutdown.
<Hobbsee> hunger: oh that?  i had that for breezy!
<hunger> toma: Of course garbling the screen with this annoying shutdown usplash that keeps breaking, messing up the screen.
<hunger> That damn shutdown graphic makes it impossible to go to single user mode with dapper:-(
<imbrandon> moins \sh
<Hobbsee> hey \sh 
<\sh> re
<toma> hunger: remove the usplash package then
<\sh> did anyone tried to build a pbuilder chroot ? 
<Hobbsee> i must say though, dapper's a huge improvement over hoary.
<mornfall> wow, but it runs so much faster in valgrind now :)
<\sh> with debootstrap from edgy installed on dapper?
* Hobbsee hasnt.  
<hunger> Well, having said this, dapper has some really nice stuff:-) It is a nice distribution overall. It really hurts having to use breezy on the laptop.
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yay :)
<mornfall> so let's callgrind it
<\sh> hunger: what's wrong with dapper?
<hunger> \sh: mostly that my laptop does not suspend with it. That makes it pretty useless on that laptop.
<hunger> \sh: Plus a couple of annoyances (mostly usplash related).
<hunger> \sh: I.e. why is the shutdown usplash run from the kdm init-script? a) it breaks 8 out of 10 times, messing up the screen and b) it makes it impossible to go to singleuser mode.
<\sh> hunger: well, yes the laptop keys...did you try to call /etc/acpi/sleep.sh manually?
<hunger> \sh: Yes. The laptop suspends fine, resumes fine and then automatically does a nice and clean shutdown.
<\sh> even with the latest kernel update?
<hunger> \sh: So basically everything works fine... it is just not really useable:-)
<hunger> \sh: Yeap.
<toma> why does a broken suspend has to be with being able to use it?
* toma needs coffee
<hunger> toma: Suspend is about saving time:-) A resume-shutdown-startup cycle is somewhat longer than a resume cycle:-)
<toma> hunger: how ofte do you do that in a day?
<hunger> toma: I suspend about 10 to 20 times a day, depending on how much I have to travel.
* Hobbsee hands toma a big mug of coffee
<toma> Hobbsee: do i smell capuchino?
* \sh just canceled all private travellings for today...so coffee is substituted with beer ;)
<Hobbsee> toma: possibly, i dont drink coffee :P
<hunger> toma: shuting down/restarting is not the issue, but getting all the apps with all the data started again is.
<Hobbsee> \sh: haha
* Hobbsee hands \sh some beer as well
<\sh> Hobbsee: you are not allowed to drink beer, right? ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: well...
<Hobbsee> \sh: in a month or so, i'm legal to - so they wont sell it to me
<hunger> \sh: What do you think why he is giving the stuff away? ;-)
<Hobbsee> whether they'd serve it to me, seeing how old i look, is an interesting question
<\sh> hunger: well, because she likes me? ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: but besides that, i dont like the taste of the stuff.  and there are other reasons too
<ajmitch_> heh
<Hobbsee> heya ajmitch_!
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch_ 
<\sh> hey ajmitch_
<hunger> Hobbsee: Oh, sorry, I had assumed you were male.
<ajmitch_> hello
<Hobbsee> hunger: :)  most people do.
<Hobbsee> back soon
<ajmitch_> hunger: there are rumours that there are females on irc
<hunger> Hobbsee: Too few women in the FOSS world:-(
<Hobbsee> they are false though, utterly and totally false.
<Hobbsee> :P
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: of course...
<Hobbsee> hunger: i dont blame them, they have to put up with a lot if they want to be a part.
<hunger> ajmitch_: Yes, I keep hearing that, too... but I never noticed one yet.
<\sh> I know some women working on FOSS or promoting at least the usage of FOSS 
* Hobbsee is just a green bug eyed alien, yes.
<Hobbsee> back in a bit - although i'd prefer to stay here
<Hobbsee> hold this conversatoin :P
<hunger> Hobbsee: Yes, I know:-( Men are idiots.
<hunger> \sh: So do I... But still I do assume people in IRC to be male.
<\sh> ajmitch_: did you try out creating a edgy chroot (debootstrap or pbuilder)?
<\sh> hunger: how can you tell?
<hunger> \sh: Tell what?
<\sh> I just pretend that I'm a man..but in real life, I'm a woman >:->
<\sh> just joking
<hunger> \sh: I can not tell... but if I went round assuming people here were female then my rate of error would be higher:-)
<\sh> actually it doesn't matter if men or women#
<hunger> Although that is nothing but an assumption based on how many women I see at tradeshows:-)
<ajmitch_> \sh: no, I've only dist-upgraded dapper chroots
<\sh> ajmitch_: can you try to confirm this
<\sh> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<\sh> Setting up udev (093-0ubuntu1) ...
<ajmitch_> hm, last time I saw \sh he didn't look like a woman..
<\sh> /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst: line 82: my_persistent_disk_rules: command not found
<\sh> dpkg: error processing udev (--configure):
<\sh>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<hunger> \sh: Not here, no. Even though I think some men will behave totally moronic once they spot a female here:-(
<ajmitch_> \sh: yes, and about 30 other people who have filed that bug as a duplicate in malone
<\sh> oh well, I'm too slow today
<ajmitch_> :)
<ajmitch_> it's been there for about 2-3 days
<\sh> ajmitch_: and this?
<\sh> I: Configuring ubuntu-keyring...
<\sh> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<\sh> W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<\sh> during debootstrap? ;)
<ajmitch_> that's probably due to the udev thing above
<hunger> I see lots of "can not open file" messages during bootup since I upgraded udev. I assume that is due to incompatibilities and will fix itself once edgy gets a new kernel.
<ajmitch_> ok, not 30
<\sh> hmmm...food
<ajmitch_> only 6 marked as duplicates, surprisingly ;)
<ajmitch_> bug 49925
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49925 in udev "broken postinst" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49925
<hunger> ajmitch_: I guess there are not many ppl that upgraded to edgy yet.
<Hobbsee> back
<hunger> ajmitch_: THere is nothing to see yet anyway, except for broken locales:-)
<ajmitch_> welcome back, Hobbsee 
<ajmitch_> hunger: plenty of sources have been synced from debian & are building
<ajmitch_> I'm guessing that the publisher is needing to be run for them, or is pending..
<Hobbsee> <hunger> \sh: Not here, no. Even though I think some men will behave totally moronic once they spot a female here:-( <-- yep, seen that.  repeatedly.  hence the comment about having to put up with a fair bit.
<Hobbsee> thanks ajmitch_ :)
<\sh> ajmitch_: debhelper is waiting for po-debconf, that's why new udev is FTB
<ajmitch_> \sh: yes, I saw there were a few failures :)
<\sh> tuesday is da day for trying to reactivate my upload rights...let's see what will happen...I'm feverish to upload new stuff ;)
<ajmitch_> they'll probably let you back in
<Hobbsee> \sh: hehe yay! so we can come and bug you for uploads :D
* ajmitch_ can go back into lurking
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: dont think you'll get to go anywhere.
<\sh> ajmitch_: no ways...you have to help me :)
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: sure I will
<ajmitch_> \sh: help with what?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...mum's getting sick of the computer problems on the study computer, and now wants a mac.  weird.
<\sh> ajmitch_: with everything..we need to fix the universe ;)
* Hobbsee pokes ajmitch_ a few times with her long cattle prod, so that he wont decide to try to lurk again.
<ajmitch_> \sh: we'll have < 4 months to fix it all :)
<ajmitch_> besides, that's what Hobbsee is for
<Hobbsee> what???
<Hobbsee> what am i doing now?
<\sh> fixing the universe said ajmitch_
<Hobbsee> oh.  doesnt he mean breaking the universe?
<ajmitch_> we expect her to go to MOTU in the next month or so
<\sh> ajmitch_: next month? why not now?
* Hobbsee tries to fight the urge to check the wiki page to see if she's suddenly been added as a candidate
<ajmitch_> because she doesn't have much she's done that's not just fixes
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: nah, you need to join the launchpad team yourself, unfortunately
<ajmitch_> \sh: any bets on when she'll go for core-dev?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: yeah, we're still getting kopete in - there were about 4 of us :P
<\sh> ajmitch_: hmmm....
<\sh> ajmitch_: in 2 months?
<ajmitch_> say 2.5
<\sh> ajmitch_: what about  barry?
<ajmitch_> he's already gone for it
<ajmitch_> we'll see if he reapplies
* Hobbsee is starting to think that \sh and ajmitch_ are off the planet.
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: no, just NZ
* Hobbsee certainly wouldnt apply for core dev before edgy+1
<Hobbsee> hah
<\sh> and simple germany
<Hobbsee> ja, ich nicht spreke Deutsch.
<ajmitch_> why not?
<Hobbsee> because....because...
<ajmitch_> you have no reasons
<\sh> and I don't speak english...fair enough ;)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: becuase i hate being told no
<Hobbsee> \sh: :P
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's about the only german i remember
<ajmitch_> \sh: will you have time to visit paris at all?
<Sime> is anyone here leaving the Paris meeting on the saturday?  (24th)
* Sime is trying to work out his train ticket.
* ajmitch_ would love to be there, really
* \sh imagine Hobsee in a wedding chappel, her groom says no...Hobbsee will explode, bet on it...;)
<ajmitch_> haha
<\sh> ajmitch_: no..it's during the week, I can't take off from work...release schedule
<toma> \sh: yes, he will not be found back
<hunger> \sh: Who wouldn't?
* Hobbsee bites her tongue
<\sh> hunger: I think if my bride will tell "No" in front of the priest...I would marry her
<ajmitch_> \sh: unfortunate
<\sh> oh that was a paradoxon
<Hobbsee> somehow, i suspect that my groom wouldnt leave me at that point - he would have done it ages before that
<toma> \sh: haha
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> \sh: anyway, get me angry enough, and i do explode.  think i've only done it a couple of times on ubuntu related stuff though.
<toma> Hobbsee: or he is to scared to do that
<hunger> Hobbsee: Well, I was kind of surprised that my bride did not run away screeming at the altar:-)
<Hobbsee> toma: hehe, now hey, i'm not *that* scary :P
<\sh> hunger: she did see you the first time at the altar? ;))
* \sh listens to a nice song right now...fitting to this conversation...Iced Earth: I died for you...
<hunger> \sh: Nope:-)
<toma> Hobbsee: there is no way we can confim that ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: not unless someone comes and meets me, then comes back alive
<ajmitch_> toma: she just needs to get sponsored to the next conference :)
* Hobbsee isnt even going to dream about that idea
<Hobbsee> seems pretty futile to dream of that
<ajmitch_> you don't want to dream fo being locked in a hotel for a week with a bunch of geeks? ;)
<toma> Hobbsee: unless you are close to darwin, i can't arrange that soon
<Hobbsee> although i would like to meet up with everyone one day
<\sh> oh...lets wait until riddell votes for you on the internal wiki for sponsorship
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: could be fun :P  depensd what happens there
<Hobbsee> if i just get to be crazy in person like i am on irc :P
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, speaking of kopete , is the code on Riddell's space the latest ?
<imbrandon> heh
<\sh> Hobbsee: believe me, you are surprised, how "normal" all those "crazy irc" people are in real life
<ajmitch_> \sh: well, some of them
<imbrandon> \sh, or atleaste toned down ;)
<toma> normal as in normal nerds you mean
<ajmitch_> some of them are just as crazy
<\sh> ajmitch_: e.g.?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: um.  well, apachelogger put it up on revu, riddell reviewed it, said there was stuff to be changed - i emailed details to him about what needed fixing that i'd found, but have no reply
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: seems like bzr would be useful or something :P
<ajmitch_> \sh: jdub
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea seeing how you me riddell and freeflying are all working on it lol
<ajmitch_> though he can be quite normal as well
<\sh> ajmitch_: well, yes, but he will be different at home with his wife ;)
<ajmitch_> wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<ajmitch_> \sh: you haven't met pia, have you?
<Hobbsee> thanks ajmitch_ - now we just need the latets code :P
<\sh> ajmitch_: I read about her...
* Hobbsee met pia over IRC, actually.
<imbrandon> right ...
* ajmitch_ has met pia in person a few times
<\sh> ajmitch_: don't tell me she was sitting next to jdub, when he dropped his pants
<Hobbsee> \sh: tmi lol
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, if you see Riddell-awa later on see if you can figure out where the latest branch is and we'll setup brz 
<ajmitch_> launchpad is great, but a little slow for the initial push
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: okay, it's 1.37pm there now, so he should be around somewhere
<imbrandon> yea you just need a ssh key registed with lp right ajmitch_ ?
<ajmitch_> especially if you use a branch for each patch, since it doesn't use repositories on the server :)
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: yep
<\sh> ajmitch_: I tried to upload something to bazaar.launchpad.net...but it didn't work...do I need to be in the core-team to push something to this location?
<ajmitch_> \sh: if you're pushing to ~ubuntu-core-dev/product/branch
<ajmitch_> otherwise you push to your own space
<\sh> ajmitch_: that's what I tried
<Hobbsee> ack, i'm deaded 
<\sh> ajmitch_: I wanted to push kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts 
<ajmitch_> \sh: to where?
<\sh> ajmitch_: ubuntu-core-dev/...
<\sh> I created a prodct
<ajmitch_> well you're not in the team, so of course it won't work :)
<imbrandon> ajmitch_, what is "your space" like ~/ or something on lp ?
<ajmitch_> get reactivated & then try
<\sh> product even (damn german keyboard on this t43)
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: sftp://$USER@bazaar.launchpad.net/~$USER/$PRODUCT/ubuntu.$NAME
<\sh> ajmitch_: ok..so it's group based :)
<ajmitch_> \sh: yes, it's all tied to the people & teams on lp
<ajmitch_> initial push probably requires --create-prefix
<ajmitch_> I think all that is on the wiki
<Hobbsee> yeah, seems to be
<\sh> ajmitch_: hehe..I read scotts introduction
* ajmitch_ tries to recall how to push a branch that isn't against a product
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i have no ssh key currently, too
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: I've got some code that isn't packaged yet
<imbrandon> see Hobbsee and its sftp, should have learned a bit of ssh like i said before ;)
<imbrandon> for ?
<ajmitch_> SoC stuff
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah yeah...it's not like iv'e been doing anything else like studying, is it?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee,  hehhe
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: not from what I've heard :P
<\sh> ajmitch_: are you mentoring someone?
<ajmitch_> \sh: hah no, I'm a student ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh, and kicking people at random, and dying bloodily cos i got shot.
<ajmitch_> \sh: mithrandir is my mentor for network authentication
<imbrandon> lol
<\sh> ajmitch_: oh cool :)
<ajmitch_> with this money, I can go to far off foreign lands
<ajmitch_> like the north island
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> i was about to say "like australia?"
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: nah, it's cheaper to fly to .au
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: hush you @ the study comment.  especially hush around my parents about that :P
<ajmitch_> as if I'd bring it up, ever
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: good :)
<Hobbsee> see to it that you dont.
<ajmitch_> heh
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch_ to show that she isnt a horrible tyrant
<ajmitch_> sure..
<\sh> ajmitch_: you grab the money from SoC and come to germany next year during linuxtag time..or this year for linuxexpo in cologne
<ajmitch_> \sh: I'd love to :)
* Hobbsee has a sudden evil plot
<Hobbsee> s/plot/plan
<\sh> Hobbsee: you come to germany too?
<Hobbsee> \sh: er, how?
<ajmitch_> though flying all that way for linuxtag/linuxexpo will cost a lot
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: calling it an evil plan doesn't sound that much better
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: true
<imbrandon> plan is better than plot how ?
<\sh> ajmitch_: well, visit europe then 
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: deal with hiver over in #ubuntu, will you? :)
<ajmitch_> \sh: if I'm working & have the money to spare :)
* ajmitch_ would be more likely to go to europe for study
<\sh> ajmitch_: wanna work in germany for good money, NOW? :)
<ajmitch_> \sh: sure :)
* Hobbsee was just contemplating putting dad's computer out of action again
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: thanks mate
<ajmitch_> why would you do that?
<\sh> ajmitch_: you are in this zope/plone business and you are able to port some windows sources to linux?
<ajmitch_> \sh: what sort of work?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: so he wants the install cd, not the live cd.
<ajmitch_> \sh: source for what?
<\sh> ajmitch_: or sysadmin stuff?
* ajmitch_ does some zope/plone & can do sysadmin..
<\sh> ajmitch_: I can't tell you anything about it, but it's pure windows crap...and it needs to be ported as native app to linux
<\sh> ajmitch_: frontend 
<ajmitch_> win32 API?
<\sh> ajmitch_: yes
<ajmitch_> sounds more like a rewrite than a port
<\sh> ajmitch_: first step will be wine anyways as I understood our devs
<ajmitch_> right
* ajmitch_ doesn't speak any german, of course :)
<\sh> ajmitch_: but just because, it has to be ported asap
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: make it up :P
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: like australians do with english? ;)
* ajmitch_ hides quickly
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: haha
* Hobbsee smacks ajmitch_ 
<\sh> ajmitch_: try babelfish on http://www.combots.com/jobs_de.html
<\sh> ajmitch_: you will see the list of open positions
* Hobbsee goes to his hiding place, and smacks him again.  hmph
<\sh> ajmitch_: you will learn german in no time, believe me..
<ajmitch_> such a sweet, charming girl
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch_ 
<imbrandon> hmmm \sh looks fun
<\sh> imbrandon: it is :)
<ajmitch_> \sh: but they need someone now, not next month? :)
<imbrandon> how tolerant would they be of a non german speaker ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: a *NZ* non-german speaker, which would be even worse
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> re
<\sh> we have right now, 55% freelancers, and 45% employees :)
<\sh> so they need personal
* Hobbsee ducks before she gets smacked in return :P
<\sh> and everybody is talking english as 2nd language
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: I'm not going to smack you :P
<Hobbsee> hmm...this would be easier to read with babelfish
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: sure sure :P
<\sh> s/talking/speaking/
<ajmitch_> \sh: it's interesting for sure :)
* ajmitch_ wonders how hard it'd be to get a work visa
<\sh> ajmitch_: send your CV etc. to HR and ask there what they can do...
<\sh> ajmitch_: tell them that you are very involved in debian/ubuntu development etc. and you apply for a job in the sysadmin team..so you land directly at my boss ;)
<\sh> and he is debian fanatic
<ajmitch_> and you put in a good word for the struggling, poor debian developer? ;)
<imbrandon> ;)
<\sh> ajmitch_: amu did it for me :)
* Hobbsee kickbans another user :)
<toma> typical
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: you take far too much pleasure from that
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: hehe
<ajmitch_> power-mad ops..
<raphink_sleep> ajmitch_: you want to move to Europe?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: you're next :P
<ajmitch_> raphink_sleep: sure, it'd be fun :)
<raphink_sleep> ajmitch_: nice :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: you should have seen us last night, gosh it was funny!
<raphink_sleep> my company is also a great place for linux fans 
<\sh> raphink_sleep: if we can free australia and new zealand, we have a new prisoners colony for europe ;)
<raphink_sleep> in my service we are about 40 linux system admins
* imbrandon is wanting to move to europe also ( was just talking about it last nigtht )
<raphink> \sh: ahah
<raphink> imbrandon: from?
<imbrandon> \sh, lol
<imbrandon> raphink, USA ( Kansas City )
<Hobbsee> \sh: haha.  yes, but wouldnt that requre me from moving too?
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Hobbsee: you can move, too ;)
<\sh> Hobbsee: you have to :)
<raphink> we need linux people in europe :)
<ajmitch_> we need linux people in NZ
<raphink> well, everywhere I guess ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> raphink, what company ?
<Hobbsee> me move?  eek
<ajmitch_> \sh: where in .de are you?
<\sh> ajmitch_: I'm near cologne..but the company is in karlsruhe
<ajmitch_> right
<\sh> cologne <-> karlsruhe around 400km
<\sh> one way
<Hobbsee> \sh: raphink: i dont think you should tempt me about moving.  i might just do it
<mornfall> Hobbsee: so it's really much faster now :] 
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yay!
<mornfall> 2 seconds on 800MHz pentium M
<mornfall> 0.5-1s on 1.8GHz pentium M
<imbrandon> nice mornfall
<mornfall> yeah, i'm pretty happy about it :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: we'll get an update for edgy then?
<Hobbsee> one less thing for people to complain about?
<Hobbsee> no, revise that, they'll find something else to complain about anyway
<Hobbsee> uh oh, i think i killed the conversation
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch_> well done
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee bows
<imbrandon> curtsey
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> no, to curtsey i have to be wearing a skirt.
<imbrandon> uhh ok
<ajmitch_> :)
<imbrandon> hrm i think i'm gonna goto bed and watch a movie ( the new world ) , gnight all
<ajmitch_> night
* ajmitch_ should go to bed soon 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and by association, skirts are impractical.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: try wearing one one day, if you dont believe me, and then try running up and down stairs, and jumping on/off stages.
<Hobbsee> it *is* possible to do it decently, but it does require practice.
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch_ 
<toma> is this the kubuntu channel?
<imbrandon> k-d
<Hobbsee> toma: it's the kubuntu development channel, yes
* ajmitch_ isn't gone yet :P
<toma> Hobbsee: that was fast....
<Hobbsee> toma: hmmm?
* Hobbsee tapes ajmitch_ to the chat, so he cant go anywhere
<toma> joining and leaving rsibreak channel
<Hobbsee> toma: oh
<ajmitch_> \sh: I worry about her
<\sh> ajmitch_: about whom? hobbsee?
<\sh> I'm just jabbering with zerlinna about a training site for kubuntu
<\sh> with moodle...nice idea
<mornfall> Hobbsee: no update
<mornfall> Hobbsee: too many changes
<ajmitch_> \sh: yeah, Hobbsee 
<mornfall> it'll be a small miracle if it makes into edgy
<\sh> ajmitch_: why?
<ajmitch_> \sh: taping me to the channel, she knows I'm a GNOME user
<\sh> ajmitch_: sometimes she is frightening me ;)
<ajmitch_> :)
* Hobbsee laughs evilly
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: we'll just bring you over to our side :)
<Hobbsee> the good side :P
<Hobbsee> mornfall: er, isnt edgy all about changes?
* imbrandon hands Hobbsee more tape
<mornfall> maybe
<mornfall> but the schedule is tight
<Hobbsee> ah okya
<Hobbsee> thanks imbrandon - duct tape *always* seems to come in handy.
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: not likely..
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: :)
<Hobbsee> well, you tried to get me to gnome :P
<ajmitch_> not really
* imbrandon tapes ajmitch_ to #kubuntu-devel till he convinces upstream for better qt# support
<ajmitch_> funny
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch_> define 'upstream'
<imbrandon> mono
<ajmitch_> since trolltech doesn't show much interest in it
<ajmitch_> not likely to happen
<mornfall> qt#? who cares?
<\sh> who wants qt#?
<imbrandon> i know , its sad but i know
<ajmitch_> I don't know of any qt# efforts from mono
<imbrandon> _I_ want qt#
<imbrandon> heh
<mornfall> mono doesn't care
<mornfall> they care about gtk :)
<mornfall> if at all
<ajmitch_> exactly
<imbrandon> exactly
<mornfall> but then, noone cares about mono
<mornfall> so it's even
<mornfall> :-)
<imbrandon> and _I_ == ex windows c# programer that uses kde , that leaves me with using gtk# ;(
<imbrandon> i guess the linux awnser is if i want it build it 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> or just learn pyqt ( thats what ACTUALY happened )
<\sh> imbrandon: pyqt
<imbrandon> \sh, yea but i can always hope to leverage my c#, but then again c# daemons with pyqt front ends are good too , that way gtk can be added alter or other front ends made etc
<imbrandon> s/alter/later
<\sh> imbrandon: believe me, python daemons are much faster then this crappy java/mono stuff
* \sh thinks even zope is faster then tomcat
<imbrandon> probbly true
<imbrandon> mono > java for speed anyhow , not as much as native or python but still faster
* imbrandon was just happy to hack wine to get .net 2.X to INSTALL , lol dident load correct but its farther than before
<imbrandon> anyhow , i'm off to be , gnight all
<ajmitch_> night imbrandon 
<\sh> wow
<\sh> I got a ride from paris to germany for free
<ajmitch_> \sh: great, but when? :)
<ajmitch_> not next week?
<\sh> ajmitch_: hehe...I'm not in paris anyways...
<\sh> ajmitch_: but friday she would take me for a ride
<ajmitch_> heh
<\sh> but cool
<\sh> so I will meet her somehow at froscon next weekend
<ajmitch_> developer?
<\sh> ajmitch_: fsfe?
<\sh> free software foundation europe_
<\sh> I would bet
<ajmitch_> ok
<\sh> just wrote an email and said thx for the offer...
<Hobbsee> \sh: :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: i'm really not that scary, you know.  i'm probably just a little bit wild :P
<toma> can someone package http://www.digitalfanatics.org/e8johan/ajax/gwt/tictactoe/TicTacToe.html
<toma> i love it
<ajmitch_> toma: that someone could be you!
<toma> ajmitch_: right. My last package sucked, so I'll try to stay away from it
<ajmitch_> this is your chance to improve
<toma> ajmitch_: i rather do some coding and leave the packaging to the experts
<Hobbsee> toma: er, what the?  you mean, package the java applet?
<Hobbsee> *javascript
<toma> not?
<\sh> Hobbsee: I believe you...
<Hobbsee> wow, an irc conversation with Riddell-awa is in a python script in a package
<\sh> which package?
<Hobbsee> displayconfig-hwprobe.py is the file
<Hobbsee> what's the command to run the hardware detection again?  i've forgotten
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: only 3 lines :)
<Hobbsee> true.  i was just searching thru files
* Hobbsee looks apprehensively.  not another user wanting a ban?
<ajmitch_> no thanks
<Hobbsee> no, not you :P
<Hobbsee> back in a bit
<\sh> toma: it's ajax javascript
<\sh> cool...jabber.kubuntu.de goes live
<toma> wow, you are still taking me far to serious
<\sh> toma: you are kde dev...actually I rely on you ;)
<Hobbsee> i'm baaaaaaaaaaaack!  run in fear :P
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I just got here..
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick :)
<toma> \sh: relying on me is a bad idea in general ;-)
<jpatrick> \sh: now that Edgy's open should I reupload kxdocker?
<hunger> Hobbsee: Didn't you claim a while back that you are not that scary?
<Hobbsee> hunger: yeah
<Hobbsee> i'm not
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> much
<ajmitch_> yes you are
<Hobbsee> actually, when i'm screaming at you, then i might well be, but otherwise...
<\sh> jpatrick: well, if you can create a running edgy chroot, sure ;)
<hunger> Hobbsee: So there is no need to run in fear, is there?
<\sh> or wait until it's compiled
<Hobbsee> hunger: well...you could just run that way...
<hunger> So which kde version is supposed to be in edgy? I guess 4.0 won't be out till then... Will there be a 3.6 or something?
* jpatrick knew he shouldn't have upgraded to edgy
<Hobbsee> hunger: 3.5.4 probably
<Hobbsee> assuming feature freeze is after july
<Hobbsee> er, you could just run away in fear anyway
<hunger> Hobbsee: feature freeze of ubuntu or kde?
<Hobbsee> hunger: of ubuntu
<ajmitch_> night all
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch_ 
<raphink> night ajmitch_
<seaLne> how do you unmark as duplicate?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: good question...ask in #launchpad ?
<seaLne> ah click on mark as duplicate then delete the number
<Hobbsee> ah
<seaLne> that is very counter intuative
<Hobbsee> rather, yes
<seaLne> but was the only thing i could see to do
<hunger> seaLne: It is well in line with the launchpad HIG IMHO :-(
<\sh> seaLne: file a bug 
<seaLne> is /products/launchpad the write one?
<\sh> yes
<seaLne> bah after all that it was a duplicate, i need more caffeine
<Hobbsee> night all
<\sh> sleep tight Hobbsee
<toma> night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> \sh: toma :)
<nixternal> kalamazoo ey?
<nixternal> LeeJunFan: ^^
<LeeJunFan> nixternal: no, that's just where my DSL line runs.
<LeeJunFan> nixternal: Cheboygan.
<nixternal> ahhh...i am fron the area originally...all my family is there...around benton harbor
<nixternal> kalamazoo, pawpaw, cheboygan, grand rapids...and many more ;)
<LeeJunFan> Cool. I'm actually a NY'er up until about 10 years ago.
<nixternal> watervliet too...not many people know of that town..unless they are a pilot
<nixternal> wow...from NY to the sticks...that had to be a big time change ;)
<LeeJunFan> nixternal: not really, I lived in the sticks in NY too. Western NY, not the city.
<LeeJunFan> nixternal: still quite a bit slower paced than the cities I was used to in NY though.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> all of michigan is slow paced ;)
<LeeJunFan> nixternal: yeah, I agree.
<nixternal> what actually kills me...is everyone in south western michigan talks like they are from kentucky or futher south...i don't know where they get it from, they are yankees ;)
<nixternal> you probably don't notice it though...see im in chicago now...and when i talk to my family there or visit i get a kick out of it
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, from where I was in NY to here there's not much of an accent change.
<LeeJunFan> Although I always get picked on for saying upstate instead of Up North :)
<nixternal> one of these days i will be living in mi again
<nixternal> lol...i have family that say the same thing..as most of htem in mi came from rochester, ny
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, I was from Jamestown NY, about 3-4 hrs from Rochester if I recall. I've never been there, but I had a cousin there.
<uniq> kdesu is missing a dependendy on sudo.
<jpatrick> ouch
<\sh> edgy?
<raphink> can syncs/merges be requested to elmo yet?
<raphink> he synced a package but it's missing a dependency that should be synced too
<\sh> syncs are done via launchpad
<raphink> ah?
<raphink> where?
<\sh> I think via subscribing ubuntu-something...damn..I forgot that thing
<\sh> or was it backports?
<raphink> hmmm
<\sh> ask siretart he has to know ;)
<raphink> yes
<raphink> since he's performing some
<\sh> oh..i need to package nexuiz
<mornfall> someone can think of something i shouldn't forget to take to paris?
<uniq> laptop powersupply.
<\sh> mornfall: a well trained liver ;)
<mornfall> hehe
<\sh> mornfall: and don't think about sleeping ;) 
<mornfall> pff
<Tonio_> hi
<toma> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey toma
<Tonio_> did you already use a bluetooth mouse ?
<Tonio_> I just bought one and I have pain to make it work
<toma> no, i've nothing bluetooth
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> mouse is working ;)
<Tonio_> just sad that this cannot be done with kde-bluetooth...
<OdyX> Tonio_: how did you make it ?
<Tonio_> plug and play ;)
<Tonio_> just that it apparently didn't have enough battery
<OdyX> Bluetooth ?
<OdyX> arf...
<Tonio_> but I could force it manually in /etc/default/bluez-utils in case it wouldn't work
<OdyX> sure...
* OdyX can command his AmaroK with his bluetooth phone.
<OdyX> its' fun
<Tonio_> the only thing that surprises me is that if it works without config, that can cause a little issue of several mice are arround....
<OdyX> sure...
<Tonio_> so I removed the config, and I'm going to reboot to check, since that's a bit surprising...
<OdyX> but the mouse is "pure Bluetooth" or "mouse+dongle" ?
<Tonio_> pure bluetooth
<OdyX> fine...
<Tonio_> but since my laptop doesn't have embedded bluetooth, I'm using a dongle
<OdyX> you should try bluemote... It's fun... :D
<Tonio_> I will ;)
<Tonio_> thanks for the info
<Tonio_> rebooting now
<OdyX> Tonio_: just note that bluemote is not packaged...
<OdyX> But with that frontend: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23061 <- it rocks
<Tonio_> OdyX: well do  it :)
<OdyX> Tonio_: ;-) I'll maybe give it a try.
* OdyX wonders how to make lirc work.
* OdyX goes to eat.
<\sh> people, we need more kubuntu blogger...for universe.kubuntu.de...
<OdyXydO> \sh: german speaking ?
<OdyXydO> \sh: even "swiss german" writing ?
<OdyXydO> ;-)
<\sh> OdyXydO: no. you can write in zulu as well :)
<\sh> OdyXydO: language doesn't matter
<\sh> OdyXydO: as long you are using kubuntu as main desktop
<OdyXydO> \sh: so... why having a *.de domain name ?
<\sh> OdyXydO: because kubuntu.org is hosted by canonical, and some things can't be installed on canonical servers
<OdyXydO> and no planet.kubuntu.org ?
<OdyXydO> Ok
<\sh> planet.kubuntu,de is the official kubuntu planet ;)
<\sh> powered by kubuntu.de ;)
<\sh> OdyXydO: http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/215-planet.kubuntu.de-announcement.html
<OdyXydO> and universe ? is like "all that cannot be on planet".kubuntu.de ?
<\sh> OdyXydO: planet. is for the official members, developers
<\sh> OdyXydO: universe is for anybody else
<\sh> who are using kubuntu
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> okay last point is to find a mini-pci bluetooth module for my laptop :)
<Tonio_> does it exist ?
<Tonio_> never heard about, but that should
<\sh> Tonio_: it's included when you have bluetooth ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: the problem is my laptop doesn't have :)
<Tonio_> \sh: so I'm searching for a mini-pci card or maybe pcmcia one...
<\sh> Tonio_: then you need a mini pci card ...;) from your laptop vendor, or use a bluetooth usb dongle ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: any idea if that could exist in mini-pci format ?
<Tonio_> \sh: I do with a dongle actually, but I'd like to avoid pluging it everytimt ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: which laptop vendor?
<Tonio_> \sh: sony
<Tonio_> I searched without success till now
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> http://www.siliconpopculture.com/sonytr/viewtopic.php?p=6414&sid=04a454f12f51011de751972a46b5326d
<Tonio_> nice :)
<Tonio_> although I'd like to avoid combos, since I have a centrino and the support is nice :)
<Tonio_> \sh: I would prefer to avoid any soirt of conflict :)
<\sh> Tonio_: call sony support..I think it's the only reliable way to get informations
<Tonio_> \sh: that's the best thing to do probably yes
<Tonio_> I know their support is one of the bests
<Tonio_> \sh: but why should I focus on my constructor ?
<Tonio_> isn't mini-pci a standard ?
<Tonio_> it should be possible to use hardware from any company no ?
<\sh> yes, but as always, the manufactures are messing around
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/random-screens/adept-filters-draft0.png
<Tonio_> \sh: thanks for the infos :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: very nice !
<Tonio_> mornfall: I just noticed adept filter field doesn't seem to perform "a OR b" kind of search
<Tonio_> mornfall: only phrase type search
<mornfall> it does ANDing
<mornfall> ah you mean quick search
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes, only phrase mode
<Tonio_> so to search for example "newsgroups kde"
<Tonio_> doesn't work ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: can I use an "AND" tag or something ?
<Tonio_> to search for newsgroup and kde in description for example
<mornfall> no, it doesn't recognize any keywords
<mornfall> plain substring search
<Tonio_> mornfall: okay, thanks
<kwwii> evening
<Tonio_> hey kwwii;)
<kwwii> anyone build new packages for inkscape?
<kwwii> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> \sh: I think I will buy a pcmcia card... less expensive than minipci stuff
<Tonio_> kwwii: that will probably be merged from debian I presume
<DaSkreech> Oh :-( No Hobbsee :(
<Tonio_> kwwii: what timle for monday morning ? 
<kwwii> Tonio_: the first wine, you mean?
<kwwii> :p
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/random-screens/adept-filters-draft1.png
<kwwii> the meetings start at 9:00 usually
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> great, I'll try to be there at 8h30
<kwwii> Tonio_: usually you can catch everyone at breakfast first
<kwwii> I fly in tomorrow afternoon
<\sh> kwwii: they start 9am sharp ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: yup, so I presume 8h30 is okay no ? 
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, I guess anytime between then and 9:00 is great
<mornfall> Tonio_: there = paris?
<\sh> kwwii: and if somebody will miss this hour...he will be cursed by da sabdfl
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes
<Tonio_> there = the hotel in fact
<mornfall> are you in launchpad?
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Interesting
<mornfall> registered that is
<DaSkreech> hi crimsun
<kwwii> I guess it is a big hotel, so finding the right rooms might be somewhat of a task
<Tonio_> mornfall: what do you mean ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: there's launchpad registration thingy for the UDS
<nixternal> kwwii: especially after drinking all night..they tend to become harder to find ;)
<\sh> most likely the hotel has some sort of signs where the summit is
<mornfall> and some bof planning thing
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Whats the screenshot of?
<\sh> and at 8:30 you'll find most of the devs at the breakfast room ;)
<kwwii> hehe
<\sh> or outside for the smoking bof
<Tonio_> mornfall: hum.... I only subscribed to the wiki page
<mornfall> DaSkreech: it's a draft in qt designer
<\sh> which is somehow a very old bof...postponed every conference..with no real result
<\sh> Tonio_: on launchpad there is this sprint tool..you have to subscribe via lp to the bofs, if not, you are not scheduled :(
<DaSkreech> mornfall: It's a pop up window?
<mornfall> DaSkreech: qt-designer -> preview form
<mornfall> you don't want to see all the red layout boundaries ;)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<mornfall> and load of spacers
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Hi
<Tonio_> \sh: ho yes I tried, but launchpad was crashing when I did.... I'l redo it now
<Tonio_> \sh: isn't that too late ?
<jpatrick> hello DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Just checking you were talking about kitten the other day?
<\sh> Tonio_: no...it's been scheduled every morning
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: yeah
<\sh> Tonio_: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/31
<\sh> something about blueprint
<OdyX> [23:04:00]  <McPeter> j'en profite pour dire bravo  la distrib kubuntu :) <- greetings for devs in -fr
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Is it a fork of Kat?
<jpatrick> No idea
<jpatrick> I think it is
<DaSkreech> Ah... So what were we talking about? 
<Tonio_> \sh: thanks
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: not sure :|
<DaSkreech> I had gotten the impression you were on the kitten project
<\sh> Tonio_: do me a favour, and show ogra and fabbione the dark sides of paris ...;)
<jpatrick> I'm a packager
<\sh> jpatrick: dude, you don't put a kitten into a package, do you?
<DaSkreech> \sh: Shhhhhh
<\sh> the little kitten..
<DaSkreech> Don't let the kat out of the bag!
<jpatrick> \sh: Someone put a kat into a pack
<Tonio_> \sh: haha :) I promise :)
<DaSkreech> I'd never heard of it before
<DaSkreech> I thought kat was dead
<DaSkreech> Isn't it to be phased out for Tenor?
<\sh> Tonio_: but be careful, both are really heavy party people...
* jpatrick thinks "oh my god...."
<Tonio_> \sh: well the hotel isn't in paris directly, so I will probably not drink to much next week since I'l have to drive every morning to go there :)
<DaSkreech> Sweet KDE4 is in edgy? :-)
<kwwii> nope
* claydoh is reminded of bonsai kittens, from a few years back lol
<DaSkreech> Riddell Is in charge of the KDE4 packages for Edgy
<\sh> Tonio_: how far away from mon matre_
<Tonio_> \sh: I would say about 30 to 35 km
<\sh> wow
<\sh> that's a cheap one ;)
<DaSkreech> It's in the topic :)
<kwwii> I assume that the hotel is outside of town, or?
<Tonio_> the hotel is nearby the airport, not in paris
<Tonio_> yes, 30 km in paris north
<Tonio_> so it may be a bit weird to go out by night.........
<Tonio_> that will oblige everyone to work ;)
<\sh> ah charles de gaulle?
<\sh> hollyday inn?
<kwwii> hehe
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, charles de gaule airport
<kwwii> it means, we all end up going to bed early
<\sh> or a concorde is crashing into the hotel..oh no..there is no concorde anymore ...:(
<Tonio_> kwwii: in any case nothing prevents from going in paris by night, I could bring you back to your hotel
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, I heard that french guys drive really well when drunken :p
<Tonio_> or you can sleep at home for one night, I have two rooms
<kwwii> cool :-)
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: is there a site for kitten?
<kwwii> we should definitely go out
<kwwii> I need people to give me shit for being American
<\sh> you will, I bet...actually you have to follow fabbione ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes, we do drive very nice when drunk, but those 3 years, it started becoming very expensive, hehe :)
<\sh> lol
<Tonio_> so now we are carefull
<kwwii> :-)
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> mailing list perhaps?
<Tonio_> I don't want to loose my driving licence, so...
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: http://www.vandenoever.info/ author's page
<Tonio_> but that doesn't prevent from going in a nice restaurant and take good wine
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<seaLne> does wine not count as alcohol in france?
<jpatrick> nothing about kitten tho
<seaLne> special breathalizers that ignore wine :)
<\sh> wine is staple food in france
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: I was told everytime I did that a kitten died!!
<jpatrick> -> what?
<kwwii> dude, no shit on this one...where I live in Germany, beer is not alcohol
<DaSkreech> >_>
<DaSkreech> <_<
<seaLne> heh
* seaLne is drinking hefeweizen beer just now :)
<\sh> kwwii: which is true...beer is no alcohol...cheers ;()
<seaLne> local shop has nice range of non crap beer
* kwwii is drinking typical Bamberger Lager (Fssla)
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Would you happen to know about Strigi?
* \sh drinks koelsch
<seaLne> having schofferhofer just now tho that may be consider bad in germany? its fancy here
<kwwii> koelsch is nice
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: nope :/
<kwwii> \sh: koelsch has more than 5% alcohol, or?
<\sh> kwwii: depends..some yes others not..it's a blond alt bier
<\sh> kwwii: this one has 4.8
<seaLne> koelsch is a type of bier?
<kwwii> seaLne: yepp, from northern germany
<kwwii> I should bring a case of the real bamberger bier specialty...rauchbier
<kwwii> if beer is liquic bread, then ruachbier is a liquid ham sandwhich
<seaLne> bad for veggies then?
<kwwii> s/sandwhich/sandwich
<kwwii> no, not in that sense
<kwwii> but it is smoked
<seaLne> heh :)
<kwwii> so it has a definite flavor
<seaLne> right
<kwwii> the saying goes "you have to drink two or more of them"
<seaLne> like cheap wine? :P
<kwwii> hehe
<seaLne> :)
<kwwii> my wifes grandfather (98 this year) drinks a warm rauchbier every day at 10:00am
* seaLne is finding http://www.germanbeerguide.co.uk/ very helpfull for tonights topic :)
<\sh> lol...a german beer guide hostet in the uk ;)
<seaLne> well being in english helps me :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> bamberg is very big in bier
<kwwii> hehe, that page even mentions bamberg
<\sh> the page even mentions frueh koelsch, what I'm drinking right now
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> now if we could just get them all to come to a bockbier anstich
<\sh> hehe...I had a lot of maibock during the last weeks
<kwwii> http://www.bambergbeerguide.com/
<\sh> http://photos.shermann.blogweb.de/v/shermannpics/Karlsruhe2006/HappyKadaverDay2006/ or how people are working outside, when office network goes down
<\sh> even on Corpus Christi
<seaLne> heh
<\sh> lol...another nice comment 
<\sh> "It's good your back by the way, planet ubuntu was hermann-less without yee."
<kwwii> so should I test my printer?
<seaLne> cool, i was sad when you temporarily left
<kwwii> how much do I hate myself
<\sh> seaLne: I promised, I come back...
<seaLne> not as much as you hate cups/kde integration?
<toma> hi superstoned
<superstoned> hi
<superstoned> sorry, i have no time...
<toma> k
<kwwii> well, that failed wonderfully
<kwwii> time to reboot into an OS(x) that *can* print
<kwwii> brb
<\sh> kwwii: maeh
* \sh wants an mac os x as well 
<DaSkreech> Parallels?
<seaLne> \sh: bah boy its non free :)
<kwwii> re
<seaLne> wow just noticed rightclicking in knode has an unrot13 option :)
<\sh> seaLne: but for some usability stuff it could be nice to see what mac os x is doing ;)
<\sh> and I could play WoW natively on mac os x
<DaSkreech> Yay Wow!
* seaLne returns from the fridge after noticing all the bier he has is german :)
* \sh just finished his last beer for today :)
* \sh is smoking the last cigarette for today..and goes to bed after that
* kwwii just lit the last joint for the day
<kwwii> oops, did I say that
<kwwii> ?
<seaLne> bah :)
<\sh> kwwii: this channel is logged...the cia will catch you ;)
<kwwii> dude, I *work* for the CIA
<\sh> oh fuck...and I told you that I work for /bin/laden
<jpatrick> that would explain a lot
<jpatrick> \sh: rofl
<seaLne> hehe
<kwwii> off to guatanemo with you
<\sh> nono...I will smoke with bush a cigar, but not guatanemo..nono ;)
<\sh> did I say that?
<kwwii> clinton was the one with the cigar fetish
<\sh> Well, I mean smoke a cigar ...nothing else...I'm not monica
<\sh> kwwii: ok...I'll smoke a cigar and doing some "wuff wuff" sound while around bush...he does like dogs right? 
<kwwii> yes!
<\sh> hehe...bush is living in the wrong country then...in denmark he could even make^h^h^h^hlove to^h^hdogs ;)
<\sh> hmmm...bug in konversation...^h handling is wrong
<seaLne> seems to affect some MUAs aswell :)
<\sh> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-18
<seaLne> wow :( http://commercial-archive.com/129885.php
<\sh> oh my 
<kwwii> nifty
<kwwii> well done
<kwwii> great marketing
<\sh> this would never reach germanz
<\sh> germany
<kwwii> yeah, the germans are too freaky about their own past to allow that
<kwwii> it is simply too provocative
<DaSkreech> Well they seem to have gotten over it pretty quick
<\sh> kwwii: if they were too freaky about their past, they would let this go through...but you know we are doing business with some of those countries...china e.g.
<hunger> \sh: Who isen't?
<kwwii> \sh: dude, that is an even worse reason
<hunger> \sh: I bet swiss is doing business with china as well!
<seaLne> one of the big problems with the media being companies or government controlled
<kwwii> seeing as they are in the WTO I guess pretty much everyone is in onw way or another
<\sh> hunger: but swiss is democratic , their people are deciding what's going on and what not...
<kwwii> thank god for that
<\sh> damn...did I just say, that germany is not democratic?
<DaSkreech> seaLne: Huh?
<DaSkreech> What else should they be?
<kwwii> since I have lived here I have wondered why they still call it one, I guess because the people are so trained to just accept things that they don't notice
<kwwii> :P
<DaSkreech> \sh: it's the most stable democracy on earth actually
<seaLne> DaSkreech: that is the problem, how to not be influenced and just report news
<\sh> DaSkreech: germany? 
<DaSkreech> Yeah :) 
<\sh> DaSkreech: I live in the wrong germany then
<kwwii> yeah, me too
<\sh> democracy is something else..
<DaSkreech> I never said it was good democracy. Just stable :)
<kwwii> well, in a way, he is right
<kwwii> it is very stable because every follows the line
<\sh> yes...we have a chancellor
<kwwii> so it is more a socio-cultural problem than a political one
<seaLne> but the media tell the people that it is democratic so they think it is :-/
<DaSkreech> Yeah legally it's really hard to undermine the system
<DaSkreech> Well the main problem with democracy is that people have to be involved ;-)
<DaSkreech> Kind of like FOSS
* DaSkreech points at knoware again :)
<seaLne> but in FLOSS power corupts/ absolute power corrupts absolutly isn't quite as much a problem
<DaSkreech> It will be once gnucash is responsible for doing all our taxes :)
<\sh> seaLne: I think, if you do a lot in FOSS universe, you have power, and you can change things, right, but people who never worked like the man from the street, deciding about the man's future...I don't think this power is good
<hunger> Hmmm... ubuntu based distris are *very* popular on distrowatch:-)
<DaSkreech> Who is the man? Just for reference?
<seaLne> everyone
<DaSkreech> Democracy by itself isn't an answer
<DaSkreech> No government by itself and virtue of design is an answer
<DaSkreech> Like FOSS the only thing that really counts is action
<\sh> DaSkreech: but action comes from the people, but there is actually no action in germany, only from the politicians...
<seaLne> but reputations also grant power such as Linus' KDE/GNOME thing
<DaSkreech> Right
<\sh> seaLne: which is ok, because he will be punished by the people 
<DaSkreech> pffft
<seaLne> \sh where i stay voting is almost pointless as so many people vote for the party their parents did ignoring policies etc
<DaSkreech> You really think that if LInus said that he was using FluxBox or iceWM that all of a sudden distros would ship with it on by default?
<seaLne> maybe, but personally i found the whole thing amusing the way it was blown out of porportions
<\sh> DaSkreech: well, no...but no distro (neither novell/suse or redhat/fedora) switched to kde exclusivly...neither did ubuntu
<\sh> DaSkreech: the opposite is going on :)
<DaSkreech> Right so where is his power then? :)
<seaLne> bah :)
<\sh> DaSkreech: he does not let reiserfs4 in ;)
<\sh> which is power
<\sh> ok last cigarette really
<kwwii> hehe
<seaLne> the "benign" in "benign dictator" is open to interpritation :)
<DaSkreech> No it's not
<kwwii> benevolent
<DaSkreech> It's defined by the dictator :)
<seaLne> err ok, to much bier
<\sh> whereas sabdfl can be overruled by the community ;)
<seaLne> has he?
<DaSkreech> Like getting KDE4 packages in Edgy :)
<\sh> seaLne: I think there was one occasion where it happened
<\sh> DaSkreech: where did you read this?
<seaLne> tbh what ever it was that was good
<DaSkreech> \sh: It's in the topic
<kwwii> he is in no way stupid, but he definitely knows what he wants
<kwwii> there will be kde4 packages
<kwwii> but it will be nothing in the way of useable
<seaLne> i haven't met him yet but i don't doubt he is inteligent
<\sh> DaSkreech: hum? well, if there is a working kde4 installation in edgy, this won't be installed as main desktop...
<crimsun> cf. the removal of the "naked" wallpaper in Warty
<kwwii> not because of the integration to kubuntu but because of the general state of kde4
<DaSkreech> Oh no I never said it would be
<\sh> crimsun: he did remove it because of the community?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: yeah what happened with that? he was to start back the calendar wasn't he?
<crimsun> \sh: yes, a.k.a. "baby jesus cried"
<\sh> crimsun: baby jesus?
<\sh> doesn't matter
<crimsun> \sh: it's the term that jeff waugh used to describe the community's interests overriding mark's direction
<\sh> crimsun: oh 
<seaLne> which was likely to offend more peole than the image :-/
<\sh> baby jesus..is not so annoying then "the crowd" or "the crazy masses" or "the user" ;)
<DaSkreech> Won't someone think of the children?
<\sh> DaSkreech: the pictures weren't offending
<DaSkreech> Well apparently they were
<seaLne> anything you do will offend someone
<\sh> DaSkreech: my son (when he was 12) saw them, and he liked them, even my ex-wife
<hunger> Anyone still got that wallpaper somewhere?
* DaSkreech should have alll of them in cache
<\sh> they are in the archives of warty and hoary I think
* hunger is curious about it:-)
<DaSkreech> I had the calendar so you got a new one every month
<seaLne> yeah i can't actually remember what it looked like :)
<\sh> ubuntu-calendar or something
<DaSkreech> hunger: You can google it it's all over the plae
<DaSkreech> Just ignore the one with all the bottoms kissing
<kwwii> now you got my attention
<hunger> DaSkreech: I am surprisingly bad at finding pictures of nude people on the net;-)
<\sh> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-calendar/
<seaLne> and ignore the image on the first hit for "ubuntu naked" :)
<seaLne> errr
<hunger> baby jesus must be really sensitive to cry over such a picture.
<kwwii> or american
<\sh> hmm...what is with "hips don't lie" by shakira and whitecliff jean? that's erotic and oh wow...
<\sh> she doesn't need to be naked at all, just her belly
<\sh> ok...this is kubuntu-devel...
<\sh> we need a welcome sound of shakira, with a "hips don't lie" splash video
<\sh> I'll mail her for approval ;)
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu-devel-offtopic
<hunger> \sh: Sounds like you would even volunteer to record it;-)
<nixternal> http://kubuntuforums.net/mkportal/modules/gallery/album/a_35.png   <- this is kmon's desktop...i want it...has anyone seen it?
<nixternal> i have to have that wallpaper ;)
<\sh> hunger: I have the video ...
<\sh> and we need one video splash of robbie williams
<jpatrick> nixternal: can i have it
<\sh> to be d'accord ;)
<nixternal> if i can find it you can have it ;)
<\sh> ok..now enough of that...going to bed
<\sh> cu folks...
<nixternal> i have been searching...i did a search on webshots, google, you name it...i did however manage to see alot of the people in here...their ugly faces ;)
<jpatrick> cya \sh
<nixternal> \sh: nite
<nixternal> doh
<seaLne> nixternal: :P
<jpatrick> oh I thought you had it
<nixternal> ok kwwii stop holding back on the uber graphics...lets see um :)
<kwwii> I think I should make a shakira icon
<jpatrick> lol
<DaSkreech> :-)
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> jpatrick: i found it
<nixternal> muhahaha...and it was easy to find...of all places too
<linuxmonkey> nixternal: what you find
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org    search for it ;)
<jpatrick> w00t
<nixternal> kmon's wallpaper
<nixternal> it is freakin' amazing
<kwwii> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18803
<kwwii> ?
<kwwii> lol
<linuxmonkey> i like http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30970
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31556
<nixternal> that is it ^^
<kwwii> I like the multi-style better
<kwwii> erm, the middle screenshot in those pics
<kwwii> where one sees more of the logo
<kwwii> the angle is better
<nixternal> ya
<linuxmonkey> is there an easy way to get transparency without XGL
<Tonio_> linuxmonkey: if there was a way, everyone would use this :)
<kwwii> :p
<linuxmonkey> u use xgl before
<linuxmonkey> ?
<kwwii> xgl sucks
<linuxmonkey> lol
<kwwii> oh, yeah..I am sorry...I have seen people who have systems that run it halfway decently...only I don't have one or the money to buy one ro the time to figure out which one, from the ones I can buy, will work well
<linuxmonkey> its not very stable is it
<DaSkreech> try air :)
<linuxmonkey> lol
<kwwii> what I do not get with the whole 3d crap in linux is this: why do something that is just half as good as others have already done
<kwwii> yippee...you can make a window wobble to the point of stupidity
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Huh?
<linuxmonkey> i dont want the wobble i want the transparency
<kwwii> DaSkreech: well, there is nothing innovative about XGL, AIXGL, ad nauseum...it is about catching up, and that in poor manner
<DaSkreech> Huh?
<DaSkreech> What part of it is catching up?
<kwwii> well, shadows, and animated windows
<DaSkreech> Well this is 3D accelerated Shadows :)
<kwwii> everything else that I have seen in that area simply goes too far
<kwwii> who wants to watch a movie on the edge of a cube?
<DaSkreech> A few folks
<DaSkreech> THey are still in the new area :)
<linuxmonkey> kwwii: i will agree that is stupid
<DaSkreech> Wait till dbus gets thrown in the mix
<kwwii> actually, the idea of representing the desktops a faces on a cube is interesting
<kwwii> but too much
<kwwii> keep it simpler
<kwwii> people cannot remeber more than 3 things at time 
<DaSkreech> Yeah the plugins are a bit strange but as I said you can do some fun stuff once you think about it
<DaSkreech> Like the rain effect happening when it actually rains
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> I think we fundamentally disagree
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> I mean, if it is raining outside already, how much does it help to make it rain on your desktop
<kwwii> ?
<DaSkreech> Well the upside is you can make compiz as simple as you like
<linuxmonkey> or as complex as you wanr
<linuxmonkey> want
<kwwii> well, we will see what happens
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<kwwii> I will be the first of a long series of things, if my experience proves correct
<kwwii> and in one sense, it is the first to do what it has done
<DaSkreech> So what do you mean it's trying to catch up?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: well, OSX had amazing visual effects, and I think that a lot of the inspiration came out of making something that was one step beyond what they did
<kwwii> the inspiration is good, the implementation is the first step down a long road, I agree, but the way it is used and has been shown has not capitalized on any really new idea which expands functionality and increases simplicity
<DaSkreech> Well they actually do have some good stuff in there
<DaSkreech> Like visual cues to actions and placements
<DaSkreech> Some of it is subtle but then thats what people like about the OSX attention
<DaSkreech> Woah Tenor is pretty cool
<kwwii> yeah
* DaSkreech totally forgets about the dead kittens
<DaSkreech> Course it's been pretty silent 
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> Scott works for SAP and has been really busxy in recent times
<kwwii> busy
<DaSkreech> Ah :) So he's the lifeblood of tenor?
<kwwii> it seems so
<kwwii> I will not hold my breath for that one
<DaSkreech> That's not good :( there are no docs on it or anything
<kwwii> it is a great idea, like teleportation
<DaSkreech> or Knoware or GISDesktop :(
<kwwii> kinda
<DaSkreech> So.. there will be the possibility of apt-getting kde4 pkgs during the Edgy Cycle?
<DaSkreech> Or will they just be for Kubuntu Devs to test?
<toma> DaSkreech: i dont think it will be apt-gettable, but maybe someone will put up an .deb on a userspace
<DaSkreech> ok. That sounds better
<DaSkreech> I guess you would need two installs to test with though
<kwwii> from what I have heard from Riddell, there will be apt-get-able packages
<kwwii> or officially posted ones
<DaSkreech> You couldn't select KDE3 from KDE4 at the KDM
<kwwii> but they will not promise in any way to be usable
<kwwii> no, nothing like thast
<kwwii> that
<DaSkreech> yeah doesn't sound feasible
<kwwii> oh, I imagine that kubuntu will have the best packages around
<kwwii> for kde4
<linuxmonkey> hell ya
* DaSkreech grins
<DaSkreech> Since Suse is apparently confused now
<toma> kwwii: i dont think kde will be ready to have something packaged during edgys cycle
<kwwii> it is, in the meantime, become the reference distribution of KDE
<kwwii> toma: yeah, that is what I meant
<toma> DaSkreech: suse confused?
<kwwii> well, they layed me off, so they must be out of their minds
<DaSkreech> toma: I'm gnomish? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk??
<linuxmonkey> i remember when red hat and others were #1 on distro watch but ubuntu is 1000~ ahead of other distro's
<DaSkreech> lol
<kwwii> then again, the compensation for 7 years of work was pretty good
<kwwii> so screw
<DaSkreech> ok nothing more bad to say about suse then :)
<kwwii> suse
<kwwii> suse does not exist anymore anyway
<toma> DaSkreech: there are still some top hackers paid by suse, so they know exactly howto package kde.
<kwwii> there is only novell and opensuse
<DaSkreech> Probably all been said already and at very loud volumes
<kwwii> suse is a product made from opensuse (but the website design is still mine)
<kwwii> toma: yes, they have 4 kde developers still...they did not fire them because they realized (shortle before they did fire them) that they have lots of support contracts for the enterprise server and most of them run kde
<kwwii> once those contracts wear out, we'll see what happens
<kwwii> they are certainly pushing in the G direction
<toma> kwwii: interesting angle
<kwwii> toma: yeah, the inside one
<toma> kwwii: we will see what happen, i do hope they stay active for kde whatever the outcome is.
<kwwii> I do too, lots of the developers there are my good friends
<DaSkreech> back :)
* kwwii is going to bed now
<kwwii> see you all in two days, when I am back online
<DaSkreech> ye
<DaSkreech> How long is paris?
<kwwii> bye
<kwwii> till next saturday
<DaSkreech> OK
<DaSkreech> Sleep well
<kwwii> 7 days, all in all
<kwwii> night
<DaSkreech> Good night
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hello :-)
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Guess what I've been reading :)
<Hobbsee> what?
<Hobbsee> my wiki page, or something scary?
<DaSkreech> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> what did you think of it?
<DaSkreech> I love how it assumes that all men are Jerky eating meat lovers :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<DaSkreech> there are some good points and some stuff kind goes against the entire argument
<Hobbsee> true
<DaSkreech> Are you on Stumbleupon?
<Hobbsee> it's not perfect, some of it i dont agree with - as in, women arent made of crystal either - well, i'm not at least, dont know about anything else
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<DaSkreech> http://www.stumbleupon.com/url/www.linuxchix.org/
<nixternal> woohoo
<DaSkreech> *pumps fist*
<DaSkreech> Woo Hoo?
<Hobbsee> ha!  @ the comments, particularly the first one
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know :)
<DaSkreech> Great isn't it?
<DaSkreech> They have a Tech Chyxs group :-)
<DaSkreech> http://myrtti.stumbleupon.com/ is the founder
<Hobbsee> page not found.  odd
<Hobbsee> ah here we are
<Hobbsee> wow, there are a lot of scholarships etc around - they really seem to want women in there..
<DaSkreech> Where?
* DaSkreech posts about the GNOME call for women
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: further down the site
<Hobbsee> rofl @ one of the FAQ bits
<Hobbsee> 1.7. 	
<Hobbsee> Is this list for picking up men/geekgrrls?
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> No. Next question? 
<DaSkreech> haha :)
<DaSkreech> One of the things I don't get about the Linux Women site is saying that you shouldn't focus on technical details
<DaSkreech> thats fine but then they are saying that for an entire LUG
<DaSkreech> Isn't the point of a LUG to kind of have fellowship and to get more technical details?
<Hobbsee> i dont know, it seems kinda weird to me too...
<Hobbsee> i see they do have a programming list though
* Hobbsee is vaguely thinking about joining
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, worse case , you dont like the list and un-subscribe ;)
<imbrandon> btw morning all
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> heya imbrandon 
<DaSkreech> G'moring
<Hobbsee> i did that from the ubuntu women one
<imbrandon> breakfast time bbiab
<Hobbsee> dont tempt me..
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where are you?
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, home ....
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no, what country?
<imbrandon> USA ( yea yea i know, i'm a night owl, i just woke up, so its still breakfast to me )
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought, from the accent.
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> Oui Oui!
<Hobbsee> an american that follows AU timezones...
<imbrandon> yea Kansas City USA
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<imbrandon> hahahahah yup
* imbrandon is serouisly looking into jobs in EU though
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<DaSkreech> Long commute 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: there was talk of jobs in germany last night, if you were watching
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea , and raphink told me of some in france too
<Hobbsee> nice
* Hobbsee is jealous.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<imbrandon> heheh come on up to EU ;)
<DaSkreech> Cmon Hobbsee we'll write that POS and rule the world!!
<imbrandon> its nice and warm on the med sea
<imbrandon> all year
<imbrandon> no more blue fingers
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, dont tempt me.  i probably need to stay where i am if i want to continue my optoelectronics degree
<imbrandon> true 
<imbrandon> but once done what are you gonna do ? 
<Hobbsee> besides, i'm still *just* underage
<imbrandon> hahah Hobbsee i wasent talking tomarrow or nothing ;)
<Hobbsee> i dont know - i might end up doing a programming degree as well, so i could work in both fields...
<Hobbsee> :P
<DaSkreech> :-D
<Hobbsee> it seems a shame to get a D or a HD - which is what i think i got in that paper, and then not continue on with computing...
<nixternal> [22:22]  <Hobbsee> that's what i thought, from the accent.
<nixternal> ^^what?
<nixternal> imbrandon don't have an accent ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, VoIP
<Hobbsee> nixternal: from imbrandon's accent
<Hobbsee> he has a slight one :P
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> everyone outside of the midwest has an accent ;)
<Hobbsee> actually, theMuso has more of an accent that imbrandon, to my ears :P
<Hobbsee> and he's in my state!
<nixternal> hehe
* imbrandon has a slight midwest accesnt mixed witha slight boston one
<nixternal> oh lord
<nixternal> pak the ka in the front yad
<imbrandon> yea themuso i have a hard time understanding some times
<nixternal> getta bea at the bah
<Hobbsee> same here, not sure why - maybe dodgy mic or something - and there's usually music in the background too
<nixternal> prolly from the outback ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> yea i think its the music ;)
<Hobbsee> nah, theMuso's in the city...
* Hobbsee is more in the outback than he is - and i'm no outback :P
* DaSkreech wonders what you would think of his accent :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> DaSkreech: wher yiou from?
<imbrandon> dunno after i eat i'll be on TS
<DaSkreech> Umm
* Hobbsee has to study.
<DaSkreech> Close by :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> another darned exam tomorrow :(
<imbrandon> ouch
<DaSkreech> iSN'T IT Sunday?
<nixternal> 1.5 hours it will be
<nixternal> tomorrow will be monday for her though
<imbrandon> in AU it will be for another 11 hours
<DaSkreech> Isn't that against the law in non-jewish countries?
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> hahaha
* imbrandon points us all to #k-o
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, it is
<DaSkreech> Just checking :0
<nixternal> imbrandon you know where you can stick that pointer ;)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i dont have much choice - exam is on monday morning
<imbrandon> hah
<DaSkreech> Cmon this is the chitchat before the conference :)
<nixternal> everyone in here is in france anyways ;)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: actually, that's against the law for the jews, not everyone else.
<DaSkreech> Unless you are presenting in which case. Get to writing!!!
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> nows your turn to op yourself and boot Riddell-awa while he isn't lookin' :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Well it would be Friday to Saturday for them
* imbrandon wishes he was in paris right now
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: true
* Hobbsee has no ops in here.
<nixternal> haha
* Hobbsee would not boot Riddell though.
<nixternal> if Hobbsee had ops, i guarantee she would have hopped on that one though ;0
<nixternal> doh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nah, i like booting other people :P
<nixternal> i guess i was wrong...thats a first ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> Sooooo Riddell isn't a person?
* imbrandon only has ops in #kubuntu , but most of the time thats the only place i need them
<nixternal> he is a bot ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: he can always be horrible and call me in the middle of the night - so it wouldnt be a good idea to get him annoyed at me :P
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> no, Riddell *is* a person.
<nixternal> true
<Hobbsee> that's if i forget to turn  my phone off
<imbrandon> probbly wouldent make mom / dad happy
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> they dont know
<nixternal> alrighty...im on bug watch...go go go !!!
<imbrandon> thats also why people on the internet only get my cell phone number ( that way it can goto voice mail if i'm asleep )
<Hobbsee> yeah, i dont usually answer my home phone....
<nixternal> i don't answer any phone..you call me you get screened
<nixternal> my own mother and father get screened when they call me
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> callerid man
<imbrandon> get into the 20th century
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> #50174
<nixternal> thats a good one
<nixternal> hmmm...no ubugto
<nixternal> bug 50174
<imbrandon> malone #50174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50174 in ubiquity "Ubunru Dapper Desktop. Installer crashed "/ xfs", "swap" and "/home xfs"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50174
<Hobbsee> Ubugtu: sure there is
<nixternal> wake up
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50174 in ubiquity "Ubunru Dapper Desktop. Installer crashed "/ xfs", "swap" and "/home xfs"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50174
<nixternal> Ubunru
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> you just cant spell :P
<DaSkreech> So Bill Gates stepped down
<imbrandon> i'm telling you the only reason i have a computer is for kcalc and spell check
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> ya DaSkreech so they say
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, in 2008
<Hobbsee> we werent allowed calculators in our computing exams yesterday...
<DaSkreech> nixternal: No He said it. It's on the microsoft site
<imbrandon> hehe write one ;)
<DaSkreech> lol
<Hobbsee> my goodness, this guy is a twit.
<nixternal> he makes more money with the bill and melinda gates fund then he does with microsoft...microsoft has reported back to back fiscal losses which has never heppaned before
<DaSkreech> Alt+Space
<DaSkreech> Insta Calc :)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, only gradulay over the next 2 years ( july 2008 )
<nixternal> he is stepping down on paper..that is it
<Hobbsee> bleh.  all MS stuff can go to k-o
<nixternal> all ms stuff can go to the gb
<nixternal> garbage bin ;)
<imbrandon> i hate k-o becouse of the "clique" ........... did i say that out loud ?
<imbrandon> anyhow breakfast time
<imbrandon> bbiab
<Hobbsee> well, i could have said that it all can go to /dev/null...
<imbrandon>  /dev/zero
* DaSkreech goes to give his dogs exercise, discipline and affection
<Hobbsee> whichever
<DaSkreech> can I change the name of a wiki page?
<Hobbsee> probably, no idea how to
<imbrandon> make a new one  copy/paste old one, then #redirect the old to the new
<imbrandon> thatway bookmarks arent messed up either
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<DaSkreech> don't think any one has bookmarked mine though :-)
<Hobbsee> BOO!
* Hobbsee tests for life in the room
* DaSkreech waggles
<Hobbsee> hey waggling DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Hi testy Hobbsee
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrows
<Hobbsee> -s
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: BANG!
* Hobbsee sticks robotgeek back in his crate, before he explodes again
<Hobbsee> down boy!
<imbrandon> lol
* DaSkreech sees your eyebrows and raises you a grin
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: heh, how are you doing?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: studying :(  chemistry, unfortunately
* Hobbsee sees the grin, and raises DaSkreech an exploded robotgeek 
* DaSkreech does a quick calculation on the value of a robotgeek
* imbrandon cleans up the robotgeek mess and gets the room's floor back 
* robotgeek reassembles
* DaSkreech raises you a crank version of the OLPC
<robotgeek> its ALIVE!
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hrm 
<imbrandon> isnt there a completely gnu ubuntu flavr ?
<DaSkreech> hmm
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: you have a rename action in the "More actions" menu
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think there was talk of one, yes
<DaSkreech> Drat you broke the three letter words starting with h trend
<imbrandon> hek
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: #ubuntu-libre
<DaSkreech> ham
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Scuse me?
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: on the wiki, i see you were asking a while ago
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: ah thank you very much :)
<DaSkreech> Quick poll
* Hobbsee raises DaSkreech an imbrandon 
<DaSkreech> What do you think of the name GISWhere?
* DaSkreech didn't know you had that kind of stuff lying around Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee doesnt usually play poker either
<Hobbsee> only played it for one afternoon
<DaSkreech> You won I take it?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i won eventually, once i got the hang of the game.
<Hobbsee> we were playing with paperclips though
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt play with money - too much chance
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, casino's are great , i made a ton on craps in reno
<Hobbsee> i'd have to play somethign like spades, or maybe bridge/five hundred (with a little more practice), with a decent partner to bet money
<Hobbsee> never been in a casino legitimately...
<imbrandon> ohhhh spades
* imbrandon loves spades
* robotgeek stays away from casinos, they are in the business of making money! 
* Hobbsee hasnt been able to play since linux :(
<imbrandon> robotgeek, but if you look at it as entertainment its ok
<imbrandon> if you go looking to make money then yes your in for trubble
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: There is an age limit on casinos?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, 18
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, 21 in the USA
<DaSkreech> You can't go in?
<DaSkreech> Or just can't play?
<imbrandon> cant go in here
<imbrandon> unless your 21
<imbrandon> and even then only certain cities/states its legal
<Hobbsee> both
<DaSkreech> Neat  :-)
<imbrandon> las vegas and reno being two bigest in the usa
<DaSkreech> I know
<imbrandon> that its legal in
<DaSkreech> Third structure that can be seen from outer space with the naked eye
<imbrandon> whats that ? the mgmgrand ?
<Hobbsee> actually, in one i was near before, it said that any minors who went in and won anything - they'd have to give the winnings back to the hotel
<DaSkreech> o Las Vegas
<DaSkreech> Jackasses
<imbrandon> ahh vegas is a city not realy a structure ;)
<DaSkreech> Man made thingy then
<imbrandon> heh yea becosue its a ton of neon in the middle of the 100's of miles of dessert
<imbrandon> it would be like a major city right in the dead center of the outback in au , pretty easy to see from space ;)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> So About my poll
<DaSkreech> What do you think?
<imbrandon> its looking better , i'm not a GIS buff as i said before but for those that are its looking good
<DaSkreech> Well I was asking about the name change
<DaSkreech> to GISwhere
<imbrandon> right that was included
<DaSkreech> Everyone pronounces GIS as G-I-S
<imbrandon> in the "looking better"
<DaSkreech> Cool ;)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, yea i know , i know a few GIS majors in school
<DaSkreech> Just wanted to make sure there wasn't the smell of "It's Gouda!!" about it
<DaSkreech> I may want to speak with them imbrandon :)
<DaSkreech> linux users?
<imbrandon> i know "about" gis as in what it is etc , just dont use it personaly nor have a desire to , but all in all the spec looks ok
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, most are yes
<DaSkreech> Sweet :)
<imbrandon> i'll drop them a note at our next lug meeting to have a look at it
<imbrandon> ( july 5th )
<DaSkreech> Cool
<DaSkreech> I'll try and have it more eloquent then
<imbrandon> but rember these guys arent programers / codemonkeys , they are GIS users ;)
<DaSkreech> I did a bunch of research on it this week and I think that my main problem is now bigger and my minor problems are now smaller
<DaSkreech> Don't know how I should feel about that
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: They don't need to be. Code seems to be the least of my problems
<imbrandon> in other words they can give you input most likely but probbly wont be able to help implment it
<DaSkreech> Precisely what I'm starving for
* DaSkreech starts to wonder if he's going to need a site to keep track of this
<imbrandon> nah probbly not
<imbrandon> just keep the wiki upto date
<DaSkreech> Cool :)
<DaSkreech> Well since the family is ignoring me I'll be off to bed
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, who is znarl ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no idea, check on LP
<Hobbsee> where's he mentioned?
<imbrandon> TS
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/people/karl-tilbury
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> canonical person - LP stuff
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<imbrandon> just wondering , always on TS and never talks ;)
<imbrandon> gah i need to update my ssh key(s) on LP
* DaSkreech sneaks away quietly
<DaSkreech> Is there going to be a site tracking paris?
<imbrandon> gnight DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Or just kind of a report at the end?
<imbrandon> there is a wiki and TS that will be updated continuslyu
<imbrandon> afaik
<DaSkreech> alright
<DaSkreech> Night
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Study!
* Hobbsee is...
<Hobbsee> that's why i'm not talking much..
<mornfall> morning
<mornfall> --> shower :] 
<seaLne> oops kubuntu team wasn't notified for konq bugs
<mornfall> well, breakfast
<mornfall> anyone with ideas how one gets from terminal 2B to the hotel? :-)
<imbrandon> morning mornfall and nope not i
<raphink_sleep> hi mornfall
<raphink_sleep> welcome to paris
<raphink_sleep> I guess ;)
<raphink_sleep> wish I were there, too ;)
<crimsun> I thought you /were/, raphink
<raphink_sleep> no :-
<raphink_sleep> :(
<mornfall> i'm still home :P
<raphink_sleep> I couldn't make it as I have to work this week
<mornfall> i'm landing around 9pm
<raphink_sleep> ok
<raphink_sleep> where is home for you mornfall?
<mornfall> brno, czech republic
<raphink_sleep> crimsun: I'd have loved to come but I began my new work on thursday so I couldn't really take vacation right now
<crimsun> raphink_sleep: completely understood, similar position w/ work
<raphink_sleep> ok
<mornfall> blaha
<mornfall> --> paris
<mornfall> laters :)
<imbrandon> l8tr mornfall
<toma> morning
<Tonio_> hey guys
<Tonio_> yop toma
<toma> hi Tonio_
* Tonio_ needs to find a pcmcia bluetooth card, but that sounds hard to find...
<Tonio_> especially to find one compatible with linux
<freeflying|away> why don't you use usb's?  
<\sh> moins
<ajmitch_> hi \sh 
<Tonio_> freeflying|away: I don't want to use a dongle to avoid pluging and unpluging every day....
<Tonio_> I use bluetooth a lot so I need something embedded
<Tonio_> and since my laptop doesn't (I'm surprise but that's it) have a minipci slot, I have to go with pcmcia
<Tonio_> hey stephan
<Tonio_> I will probably buy this one : http://www.quickspot.nl/images/cn-504-2.jpg (sitecom cn-504)
<Tonio_> freeflying|away: reported to work on certain linux distros, so I assume I will be able to find a driver
<Tonio_> freeflying|away: but if someone know a plug and play one, I'm ready to listen ;)
<Tonio_> my stupidity had been to neglect the bluetooth availability when I bought my vaio...
<freeflying|away> Tonio_: I'd tell you use a use one, and put it inside your notebook  :)
<\sh> I never needed bluetooth
<Tonio__> freeflying|away: a "use" one ?
<Tonio__> \sh: you should give a shot ;) that's very usefull
<freeflying|away> Tonio__:  s/use/usb
<Tonio__> freeflying|away: how do you put it inside a notebook ? ^^
<\sh> Tonio__: I have a bluetooth keyboard at work (MS one) but it didn't work
<Tonio__> \sh: did you set HIDD_ENABLED=1 in /etc/default/bluez-utils ?
<Tonio__> I just did that and my mouse worked directly after a reboot ( or a complete reload of hte bluetooth kernel modules)
<freeflying|away> Tonio__: open your notebook, and put it inside, usb BT adpator need few space  :)
<Tonio__> freeflying|away: mouarf ^_^
<\sh> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> \sh: you should eventually try ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: will test it on monday
<Tonio_> I would eventually suggest to set this by default with edgy
<Tonio_> \sh: the only problem with this is that ALL hid bluetooth hardware will work on your laptop ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: so expect no other devices are arround ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: the other way is to set a direct connection using the mac address of your keyboard
<\sh> Tonio_: that's bad..because everybody else has bluetooth keyboards as well ;)
<Tonio_> so once the option is activated, and you have rebooted, perform an hidd scan to find the hardware and force the connection to only this one in /etc/default/bluez-utils
<uniq> sounds like we need a GUI for that. :)
<Tonio_> if you do this, only this one will work, and that should be okay (need to reboot again to activate this of course)
<Tonio_> that's the way I do
<Tonio_> uniq: yes, kde-bluetooth doesn't allow to manage this
<\sh> reboot?
<\sh> we are on linux...not windows
<Tonio_> \sh: or unload and reload bluetooth modules
<uniq> doesn't restart bluez-utils do it? 
<Tonio_> \sh: for some reasons I don't figure, restarting bluez-utils doesn't work
<Tonio_> only rebooting allowed me to get the changes working
<Tonio_> I spent one hour yesterday trying to understand this without success
<uniq> I got my bluetooth handsfree to play sounds from my laptop some days ago, useless, but cool :)
<Tonio_> \sh: another solution is to unload bluetooth modules and reload them, then restarting bluez-utils
<\sh> Tonio_: that's more linux alike ;)
<Tonio_> but simply restarting bluez-utils daemon doesn't work.... sounds weird but that's it
<Tonio_> \sh: I generally tell the people arround me to reboot since it is easier for them :)
<Tonio_> I just forgot you were \sh lol ^^
<\sh> Tonio_: oh boy ;)
<Tonio_> I generaly reboot since it is quicker sometimes that finding the required module :)
<Tonio_> but that's a very bad way to do !
* Tonio_ is still a windows sysadmin, but in one or two years, that should be okay ;)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: if you find the response to "why changing bluez-utils options doesn't work when restarting bluez-utils service ?", I would be glad to listen to your explanation ;)
<\sh> I would say bluetooth is not ready for action ;) 
<\sh> but I need to have a closer look on this ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: hehe
<Tonio_> is there a way to have kmail or kontact reduced in the systray ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i thought i had it like that.  there's certainly a little icon for it
<Tonio_> okay
<\sh> yes
<\sh> configure kmail
<\sh> appearance
<\sh> system tray
<imbrandon> ok got to run my kids and ex are taking me out to eat ( its fathers day in the USA ) bbiab
<Tonio_> \sh: just found thanks ;)
<Tonio_> I just don't understand how could I have been that for days without success....
<Tonio_> since I did the full kontact config for kubuntu....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<toma> Tonio_: are you still maintaining those settings?
<Tonio_> toma: which ones ?
<toma> kmail 
<Tonio_> nope, those packages are maintained by riddell
<Tonio_> but I maintain a part of the config within kds
<toma> ok, not exactly a setting, but the Debian people are considering disabling 'disconnected imap'. 
<Tonio_> toma: hu ? what's the reason for this ?
<Tonio_> it works very nicelly
<toma> Tonio_: sometimes it eats mail. see  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104956
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 104956 in disconnected IMAP "dimap: sudden mail loss" [Critical,New]  
<Tonio_> wow nasty...
<Tonio_> I use disconnected imap for month and never saw this
<toma> it is a bug which can not be reproduced reliably it seems.
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> very dirty...
<toma> I'll keep an eye on what Debian will decide for their release.
<Tonio_> yup, it makes sense
<\sh> hmmm..only dimap? with normal imap i never saw this happen
<toma> dimap only
<\sh> so I'm safe ;)
<uniq> tonio_: which part of kds do you maintain? - i would request a keyboard shortcut for show hidden files. gnome has alt+h.
<Hobbsee> uniq: alt+h is usually assigned to showing the help menu
<Hobbsee> ctrl+h, however..
<Tonio_> uniq: I maintain all kds
<Tonio_> I agree that could be a good idea ;)
<toma> kds?
* Tonio_ takes note
<Tonio_> kubuntu-default-settings*
<toma> ah
<Tonio_> too long to type everytime
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we'd have to vote on it though :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we need to rethink the full shortcuts ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that is true.
* Hobbsee doesnt even use shortcuts in konq, that much
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: wouldnt that vary from upstream a lot then?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we can had a bunch of secondary shortcuts
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> this is what I did for gwenview for example
<Tonio_> I don't want to touch the primary ones of course
<uniq> we can make shortcut schemes.
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> uniq: yup
<uniq> that way making a gnome-ish shortcut scheme some users can have alt+h show/hide hidden files.. and others can choose the Kubuntu shortcut scheme,to open help.
<Hobbsee> we cant use alt+h, that mucks up all the alt to open the menus at the top of the app
<uniq> no? 
<uniq> alt+h would work just fine.
<Hobbsee> oh, maybe it's cos i was using windows shortcuts originally
<uniq> with alt you toggle selection of the menu, you can release alt and then press H to select the help menu.
<Hobbsee> holding down alt, and hitting h, still activates the help menu
<uniq> i don't have strong feelings for alt+h, but i just know that's what gnome has.
<toma> uniq: not many people use it that way
<Hobbsee> for the windows shortcuts at at least, so..
<uniq> toma: probably true. 
<uniq> lets use another shortcut :)
<toma> right
<toma> if we are short in keys, we can always setup the caps key to do somehting usefull in life
<uniq> hehe.. i have it as ctrl :)
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: do you know soemthing about the wireless assistent
<jeroenvrp> or anyone else
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: w.r.t?
<jeroenvrp> I have here a friend of mine with a laptop, with a fresh installed dapper
<Hobbsee> Lure: packaged it, i believe.  him or Tonio_ 
<jeroenvrp> his wireless modem uses a WPA-SPK encryption, but it only asks for WEP?!
<uniq> i would recommend using knetworkmanager
<jeroenvrp> uniq: ok I see
<jeroenvrp> one moment
<jeroenvrp> uniq: knetworkmanager doesnt even seem networks
<jeroenvrp> it must be possible with the wireless assistent 
<uniq> hmm.. unsupported wifi card maybe.
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I packaged it why ?
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<jeroenvrp> uniq: it works
<jeroenvrp> uniq: I can have a uncrypted network
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: how to add a WPA-SPK key instead of a WEP key?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: wireless assistant doesn't handle wpa, only wep....
<jeroenvrp> mmm
<uniq> jeroenvrp: with knetworkmanager? you should be able to choose that.
<Tonio_> we need to find a better manager like kwlan for edgy
<jeroenvrp> so how do I use WPA-SDK
<Tonio_> the only working tool I know is knetworkmanager
<jeroenvrp> ok 
<Tonio_> maybe kwlan can do it since it is also a frontend to wpasupplicant
<jeroenvrp> but when I open it it doesnt show any trusted or untrusted networks
<jeroenvrp> where can I configure the devices
<jeroenvrp> in kcontrol?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: do you user ndiswrapper ?
<jeroenvrp> whats that
<Tonio_> those limitations are generally due to the driver
<jeroenvrp> btw: the card is working
<Tonio_> it is a tool that allows the usage of a windows driver wiht linux
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: working doesn't mean everything works
<uniq> jeroenvrp: click the knetworkmanager icon -> connect to ... -> now input your wireless info.
<jeroenvrp> we are connected with an uncrypted modem somewhere around
<Tonio_> for example, my shuttle's wifi card doesn't support anything else than wep
<jeroenvrp> uniq: ok, I try again
<jeroenvrp> few moments pleaser
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> not all card's driver do support all wifi modes.... unfortunately
<Tonio_> that's why I bought a centrino based config :)
<uniq> i haven't tried wpa anywhere yet. I use wep+openvpn at home.
<uniq> bcm43xx is getting there for me.
<Tonio_> uniq: so you have extracted the firmwares from the windows driver didn't you ?
<uniq> from the macosx driver yes.
<Tonio_> I had the same drivers on my laptop
<Tonio_> okay, it is exactely the same
<Tonio_> I had a few issues with the driver in knetworkmanager
<uniq> I don't have any.
<Tonio_> for example, strengh was always on the maximum
<Tonio_> but it worked with no issues with my wpa router
<uniq> that can be true for me too.. the strength part. 
<Tonio_> uniq: as far as I remember I had issues with the bcm driver
<Tonio_> yes, that's it !!
<Tonio_> I blacklisted it in modprobe's blacklist and use ndiswrapper instead
<Tonio_> I had better result with this one
<Tonio_> ;)
<jeroenvrp> I tried a few things
<jeroenvrp> 1. in kcontrol I see eth0 as the lan and eth1 as the wlan
<jeroenvrp> 2. the systray icon of knetworkmanager says disconnected
<uniq> tonio_: ok, only problem i might have is the strengt part, and that i don't care about. It works and it's fast for me. And everything is so nice with knm :)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: what is your card ?
<jeroenvrp> 3. but were are connected
<Tonio_> what driver do you use with it ?
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: a dell laptop precision M71
<Tonio_> uniq: nice it works for you :) but it never worked for me
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: what wireless card
<Tonio_> can you try this : lsmod | grep bcm
<Tonio_> and pipe the result here plz
<Tonio_> s/pipe/paste
<Tonio_> I suspect you use the bcm43xx driver and you didn't extract the firmwares
<Tonio_> that driver is really confusing, don't you think uniq ?
<Tonio_> since nothing tells you it doesn't work out of the box
<uniq> jeroenvrp: did you say you could connect to a open wlan with it? 
<jeroenvrp> uniq: yes
<goldenear> Hi Tonio_ :)
<goldenear> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/oskar
<Tonio_> hey goldenear :)
<Tonio_> great ;)
<Tonio_> I'll discuss this this week in paris
<Tonio_> that's a major plan for kubuntu edgy
<uniq> jeroenvrp: then the driver works. 
<goldenear> Tonio_: I'll be in paris too
<uniq> jeroenvrp: are there references to the wlan card in /etc/network/interfaces? 
<Tonio_> goldenear: great ;)
<Tonio_> tomorrow ?
<Tonio_> the new UI is very nice !!!!!!!
<goldenear> I think
<Tonio_> I'm away, we'll discuss this tomorrow
<goldenear> Tonio_: at what time is the begining
<Tonio_> 9 am
<goldenear> I could only be there during the afternoon
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: no output for  lsmod | grep bcm\
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: no output for  lsmod | grep bcm
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: don't you know which card is on your system ?
<uniq> jeroenvrp: are there references to the wlan card in /etc/network/interfaces? 
<uniq> in case there are, you must remove them for knetworkmanager to work on the device.
<uniq> on/for
<jeroenvrp> uniq: yes
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> uniq: what must be removed
<jeroenvrp> all of eth0 and eth1
<uniq> if you want knetworkmanager to handle both, yes.
<jeroenvrp> ok
<uniq> uncomment please.
<uniq> don't delete :)
<Lure> goldenear: you should Add to meeting the psec if you want it to be discussed on UDS
<goldenear> Lure: ?? what do you mean ?
<Lure> Select Add to meeting on left side and assign it to uds-paris
<goldenear> OK, done it :) Thank you Lure
<Lure> goldenear: now you just need to hope that someone (Riddell?) approves it for meeting
<goldenear> Lure: If it's not approved, I'll have an "unofficial" meeting with Tonio and any other interrested people :)
<Lure> goldenear: for sure - I think there will be time to try...
<Lure> BTW, did anybody test teamspeak (VoIP for UDS in Paris)?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah, works nicely
<Lure> Hobbsee: hi - so I just need to grab the binaries from teamspeak?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yep
<Hobbsee> run the installer, then cd TeamSpeak<tab> , and run the shell script
<Lure> ok, will do now - I hope I will be able to participte on some sessions next week (if they do not clash with my work agenda - which is quite full already :-()
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<goldenear> Lure: what's teamspeek ?
<jeroenvrp> uniq: thanks, it works :-)
<Hobbsee> goldenear: VOIP client
<Lure> VoIP conferencing SW that will be used on UDS
<Hobbsee> Lure: at least i never have to worry about identifying myself
<uniq> jeroenvrp: great :)
<goldenear> is teamspeak opensource ?
<Lure> Hobbsee: windows installer?!?!
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah i know :(
<Lure> Hobbsee: is TS wine app?
<Hobbsee> hey Mez 
<Mez> hey sarah
<uniq> no, and there is no binary for linuxppc either. 
<Hobbsee> Lure: no, there's a linux one further down
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<goldenear> Why not to use asterisk+ekiga or twinkle ?
<Lure> Mez: Riddell is supposed to be offline until tommorow...
<Mez> ah - i'll ring him later then
<Lure> Mez: he is already in Paris (also to have some fun)
<Mez> whats happeinign in paris then ?
<jpatrick> dev summit
<jpatrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitParis
<Mez> ah - didnt know bout it or woulda gone
<goldenear> Is that a Riddell picture ? http://photos.jonmasters.org/albums/LUGRadioLive_20050625/dscn0031.sized.jpg
<Lure> Hobbsee: it installs under Games? ;-) (that is first "game" on my system)
<jpatrick> goldenear: yes
<Mez> goldenear that be ruddell
<goldenear> ok
<Mez> riddell ...
<goldenear> So I will be able to recognize him now :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah - apparently it's usually for games
<jpatrick> goldenear: you can just see Jonathan Riddell on the id card
<goldenear> the id card ?
<jpatrick> in the picture
<goldenear> I can't read it
<goldenear> it's too small on my screen
<Mez> ne1 here gonna be at LRL this yead?
<Hobbsee> lrl?
<Mez> LUGRadio Live
<Hobbsee> oh
<jpatrick> Not me
<Mez> y not jpatrick
<jpatrick> Mez: 1) No way my parents would let me
<Lure> Hobbsee: I am on, but not sure if anybody hears me...
<Mez> jpatrick - where u live ?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'm not there atm....
<Lure> Hobbsee: is there a text chat to?
<Hobbsee> Lure: not really
<jpatrick> Mez: Girona, Spain
<Mez> ah - bit of a PITA then
<jpatrick> they won't even let me go to Barcelona
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Lure> Hobbsee: I see I can sent text message.... And that you are trying to get in... ;-)
<Mez> lol - I'm lucky Iive close to LRL
<Hobbsee> Lure: try speaking
<Hobbsee> hey Lure - i hear you :)
<Lure> I tried...
<Lure> ok, good... Can you speak?
<Hobbsee> Lure: no, parents are asleep
<Lure> ok, thanks anyway...
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> I am more concerned about my mike...
<Hobbsee> Lure: it sounds okay to me
<jpatrick> Mez: Maybe it would of being better if I was back in London
<Hobbsee> Lure: were you using push to talk, or the other?
<Lure> Hobbsee: good - we will see how this works under load on Monday... ;-)
<Lure> Hobbsee: PTT
<Hobbsee> yeah..
<Hobbsee> should be interesting
<\sh> Tonio_: ping
<\sh> Lure: are you in paris_
<jpatrick> Hope so
<Lure> \sh: no....
<jpatrick> ;)
<\sh> Lure: hmmm
<Lure> too much work related stuff next week
<\sh> who is living in paris? Tonio_ 
<\sh> raphink_sleep is in nice I think?
<Lure> \sh: yes
<Lure> maybe goldenear?
<goldenear> ??
<\sh> are you in paris?
<goldenear> Yes I am
<goldenear> I live in Paris
<\sh> carlospc needs help :)
<\sh> jump to #ubuntu-devel :)
<aplg|drowning> Tonio_: ping
<jpatrick> you're drowning....
<aplg|drowning> oh ^^
<aplg|drowning> re
<jpatrick> f/d apachelogger
* apachelogger is listening to: Finn Arild/Trolltech - Qt 4 Dance (0:27/3:45)
* apachelogger is dancing :D
<uniq> heh.. qt4 dance. :)
<jpatrick> np: "Knights of Cydonia" - Muse | Black Holes And Revelations [amaroK] 
<uniq> hmm.. how do you guys read gpg encrypted mails in kmail? 
<\sh> yes
<\sh> but not without gnupg-agent and pinentry-qt installed ;)
* apachelogger usual gets non-encrypted ones ;-)
<uniq> i used to use gpg-agent with pinentry-qt.. but after upgrading to dapper it doesn't work anymore :|
<uniq> have to set it up again i guess.
<\sh> it still works..check /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<uniq> use-ssh-agent
<uniq> it's there.. but it doesn't start.
<\sh> no 
<\sh> gpg-agent
<uniq> hmm.. 
<\sh> you need
<uniq> gpg-agent ah.
<uniq> stupid me.
<uniq> gpg != ssh 
<\sh> yes :=
<uniq> hmm.. Xsession.d/90gpg-agent says that 'use-agent' in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf is enought. 
<\sh> uniq: comment out use-agent in gpg.conf
<uniq> or ~/.gnupg/options
<uniq> hang on.. i'll relogin.
<\sh> i need to grab something to smoke...give me 10
* apachelogger takes his kgpg for a walk
<uniq> \sh: i didn't change Xsession.options at all, just added "use-agent" to ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf and it works. nice to know that it's just a user config.
<uniq> Xsession.d/90gpg-agent takes care of the rest.
<\sh> uniq: but you have to enable it in Xsession.options to start it globally.
<uniq> \sh: yes, but each user can select to start it or not. that's what i want.
<Lure> http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=14927
<apachelogger> hm, is the lock panels option not visible enough? Oo
<\sh> oh it's this ranting freak again
<\sh> 1 Dec 1984
<\sh> birthdate, that says everything
<apachelogger> well, if the other 2 posts are as stupid shit, he is really.....
<apachelogger> anyway, the point about kdesu is a good one
<apachelogger> if a user doesn't start kdesu itself
<apachelogger> as in case of adept
<apachelogger> he doesn't know which password to use
<\sh> well, that kde has a lot of UI design mistakes, it's known since 1.0
<apachelogger> though he also can start kdesu without knowing what it does
<\sh> which hopefully goes away with kde4
<apachelogger> well, there is the accessibility problem
<\sh> ah...thunder :)
<apachelogger> we talked about the other day in #amarok
<apachelogger> kde sux about accessibility
<apachelogger> big time actually
<apachelogger> the apps which are their are mostly wirten for KDE 3.2/3
<apachelogger> *written
<apachelogger> and bugging like hell
<apachelogger> there also this missing usability is really really visible
<\sh> sute
<\sh> sure
<\sh> no doubt...but the problem is, there are not enough people in KDE who are doing usability and accessibility work
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that's why we started initial thoughts about promo for development ;-)
<apachelogger> secret though :P
<\sh> well, not development...we need someone like mpt or ken and steve jobs
<apachelogger> we just need everything
<apachelogger> current problem is imo that there are far too less people working on KDE
<\sh> sadly yes
<apachelogger> though, as much as I hate this "we wanna translate everything" stuff, but our translations (as I can tell from german and french) are really really good ones
<jpatrick> fd
<uniq> cowbuilder looks nice.
<uniq> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2006/05/msg02735.html
<\sh> I want this: http://www.therawfeed.com/2006/06/worst-usb-gadget-yet-decapitated-teddy.html
<jpatrick> \sh: nice
<Riddell-awa> goldenear: yes, that's me, not looking my best
<Riddell-awa> "no, Riddell *is* a person" that's nice to have confirmed :)
<raphink_sleep> wow :)
<raphink> good to know :)
<raphink> hehe
<nixternal> lol Riddell-awa: sorry for calling you a bot :)
<nixternal> but it was fun messing with the other guy...he actually thought you were fake...but hobbsee stepped in and set him straight ;)
<nixternal> had him believing you were a bot..LOL
<Riddell-awa> testers needed on teamspeak
<uniq> sorry, teamspeak doesn't provide a linuxppc binary. so i'm left out in the cold.
<nixternal> i am still waiting for my usb headset/phone so i can use it with teamspeak and skype
<nixternal> right now i am using an old headset/mic combo
<nixternal> i guess they heard me..cuz i heard someone say "thanks nixternal"
<toma> what is teamspeak?
<\sh> http://www.goteamspeak.com/
<uniq> voip software for gamers
<nixternal> toma: it is a VoIP .....
<toma> thanks all
<nixternal> ya what uniq said and the \sh link ;)
<nixternal> i used to use it many years ago when i was into the gaming community
<nixternal> first time i used it with Linux though...actually runs great for me
<jpatrick> -> http://experts.microsoft.fr/
<uniq> i find it strange to choose a voip software that's not supported on all archs ubuntu officially supports.
<nixternal> someone just growled on teamspeak ;)
<nixternal> \sh no mic?
<\sh> nixternal: looks like my mic is not working..and I don't hear anything
<nixternal> you didn't
<nixternal> Welcome Message:  "Sorry for my TeamSpeak"
<nixternal> LOL
<\sh> does it work only with OSS?
<nixternal> ohhhh
<nixternal> \sh temp fix
<\sh> how?
<nixternal> go into system settings > sounds ...and shut off system sounds
<nixternal> imbrandon_ knows of an oss wrapper that works...im waiting for him to show me..but in the mean time shutting off the system sounds work
<nixternal> hey kmon
<kmon> hi
<kmon> i'm reading this about kde in kubuntu: http://osnews.com/story.php?news_id=14927
<kmon> it's a rant
<\sh> oh damn
<\sh> I can hear you ...
<\sh> but I can't speak
<\sh> with a normal analog headset
<\sh> now I'm trying it with my usb one
<\sh> brb
<nixternal> he has some valid points kmon..but that guy does nothing but rant about everything...it is ok to rant, but if you don't help the situation then it is nothing but a waste of time in my eyes
<Riddell-awa> wow, osnews just gets worse and worse
<kmon> nixternal: yep.
<nixternal> and some of his rants aren't even valid
<kmon> I find myself kde more consistent than gnome
<Riddell-awa> it's way more consistent, xml-rpc takes care of that
<nixternal> changing the size of icons is way to easy ;)
<Riddell-awa> especially if you consider firefox part of gnome
<nixternal> kmon i am with you on that...i have Ubuntu installed on my laptop and it is nice, but Gnome is...i don't know, goofy ?
<kmon> it's not my taste
<nixternal> oh and people have issues with Konqi, try Epiphony..it is horrible ;)
<kmon> Riddell-awa: tomorrow is the kde event?
<nixternal> im starting to use Konqi more and more now for web browsing
<kmon> konqui rocks
<Riddell-awa> kmon: tomorrow is the ubuntu developers summit
<kmon> yep
<kmon> I thought tomorrow canonical people meet kde people
<jpatrick> and vice verse
<Lure> Riddell-awa: btw, is schedule for tommorow already set?
<Riddell-awa> Lure: nope
<Riddell-awa> Lure: I think tomorrow starts with everyone introducing their spec so I don't know when the BoFs start
<Lure> Riddell-awa: ok, makes sense...
<\sh> what was the server again?
<jpatrick>  teamspeak.uds.canonical.com
<\sh> ok..sound on the headphones now
<\sh> but not with teamspeak
<\sh> i need this alsa 2 oss tool
* nixternal records the teampspeak because this is hillarious stuff
<\sh> if nothing works..i have a windows machine at work ,)
<nixternal> ewww
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon_> \sh: apt-get install alsa-oss then modprobe -m snd-pcm-oss
<\sh> argl..
<imbrandon_> all should work with oss after that
<\sh> even with aoss it doens't work
<imbrandon_> ^^ \sh read above, thats how i got mine working with alsa
<nixternal> gahahah
<nixternal> hello moto
<\sh> imbrandon_: nope
<linuxmonkey> whats the ts info
<\sh> imbrandon_: I'm on the toshiba now
<nixternal> ya...\sh is muted
<\sh> imbrandon_: and I need to use the usb head set
<imbrandon_> ahh
<\sh> i can't even hear anything
<goldenear> Riddell-awa: are you in Paris ?
<imbrandon_> alsa-oss SHOULD remap /dev/dsp to alsa
<imbrandon_> SHOULD
<imbrandon_> goldenear: yes he is
<\sh> well...let me use windows for that ;)
<\sh> as I said, teamspeak is evil ;)
<\sh> brb
<Riddell-awa> goldenear: yes
<imbrandon_> yea TS is evil thats for sure ( we need to as a group push for better group voip stuff for linux thats foss )
<goldenear> Riddell-awa: I hope you'll have a nice week here in Paris :)
<linuxmonkey> Riddell-awa: whats the TS server info
<imbrandon_> linuxmonkey: teamspeak.uds.caonical.com
<linuxmonkey> thanks imbrandon_
<Riddell-awa> goldenear: you're coming to join us?
<goldenear> sure
<Riddell-awa> great
<goldenear> I'll try to be there tomorrow afternoon
<imbrandon_> what time does the confrence start in the AM ? ( GMT/UTC time ? )
<Riddell-awa> imbrandon_: 09:00 ESTC
<Riddell-awa> UTC+2
<imbrandon_> kk
<imbrandon_> thanks
<goldenear> Riddell-awa: is there a planing for the conferences (topics)?
<Lure> goldenear: this sounds similar like your oskar spec: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-videoplayer-ui
<goldenear> I mean, some discutions will concerne only ubuntu/gnome
<goldenear> yes Lure: that's exactly that
<Lure> goldenear: not sure if you can close spec as duplicate.. ;-)
<Riddell-awa> goldenear: http://launchpad.net/people/jr/+specs the Braindump ones 
<Riddell-awa> and all of these https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-paris/+specs
<Riddell-awa> Lure: you can mark it as superceded
<Riddell-awa> Lure: yes, that's for oskar
<Lure> Riddell-awa: yes, there is another one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/oskar
<\sh> this is so embarassing
<Lure> \sh: what? to use Windows for VoIP?>
<\sh> teamspeak is no voip
<Riddell-awa> Lure: right, one of those should e maked as superceded then
<goldenear> why not to use open source technologies instead of teamspeak ?
<Riddell-awa> goldenear: nothing matches the funtionality
<goldenear> it's easy to setup as asterisk conference server
<Riddell-awa> goldenear: mark will bounty it if someone wants to make it
<goldenear> asterisk does
<Riddell-awa> goldenear: that's a server, needs frontend
<jsgotangco> i dont think there's enough time to make this work on asterisk
<goldenear> and clients are available for linux
<Riddell-awa> the killer issue was visual clue on who's talking I believe
<goldenear> ekiga for gnome, twinkle for kde
<jsgotangco> atm elmo is pretty busy wiring stuff here
<\sh> Riddell-awa: ah well, you can't always have an eye on ts
<\sh> can somebody speak a test message?
<goldenear> it would be easy to have a streaming video of the conference
<\sh> how many connections you can do with the freeware server?
<Riddell-awa> 250
<\sh> i hope that's enough ;)
<goldenear> Riddell-awa: what's the schedule for the conferences ? eg when are the kubuntu specific conferences ?
<Riddell-awa> goldenear: no idea, we'll find out in the morning
<goldenear> ok
<\sh> re
<Tonio_> hey Riddell-awa !
<Tonio_> did you appreciate those 2 days in paris ?
<Riddell-awa> Tonio_: yes, lovely
<Tonio_> great
<linuxmonkey> anyone here an op for #kubuntu, we need to restore some order...they are debating politics 
<\sh> fighting debating politics with raw force? ;)
<toma> Riddell-awa: i didnt see a spec for keytouch or bzr....
<apachelogger> \sh: http://dev.bit-freaks.net/apachelogger/print.pdf
<\sh> apachelogger: not possible :(
<\sh> apachelogger: amarok is main, and we don't know if during installation a network is available
<apachelogger> \sh: ?
<apachelogger> not good
<\sh> The plainest way would be to write a bash script wgetting a seperate MP3
<\sh> package (for example for xine) and install it by bord tools using kdesu.
<\sh> thats what I mean with "not possible"
<\sh> the right thing to do is to patch xine...to remove mp3 codec from the default list
<goldenear> did you read this: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=14927
<\sh> yeah
<apachelogger> \sh: well, the system got designed with Riddell-awa afaik, so he might know what to do ;-)
<goldenear> I think this may me discussed in Paris
<\sh> goldenear: there is nothing to discuss...problem is, to less people are doing UI and accessibilty work on kde...
<\sh> goldenear: the only thing to discuss is, how to shut the fck up this guy...he does nothing, just ranting
<goldenear> I really would like to work on this
<\sh> apachelogger: this but report in kde bugzilla is quite right about the way to go, imho
<apachelogger> \sh: which report?
<\sh> goldenear: kwwii can help to get in touch with the right people on kdes site
<\sh> apachelogger: zou remember the bug, that amarok does play playlist with mp3 files, and not saying that mp3 codec is not installed?
<goldenear> \sh: I'll ask him :)
<Riddell-awa> toma: keytouch?
<\sh> apachelogger: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124540
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 124540 in general "When codecs are not available Amarok finishes playback instantly, Amarok should popup a complaint to the user to fix his/her codecs." [Wishlist,Resolved: invalid]  
<toma> Riddell-awa: the app to easily setup multimedia keys, addition to guidance
<Riddell-awa> toma: this is a distro only conference, no bzr
* Riddell-awa has to go
<apachelogger> \sh: got also fixed at K3M
<toma> wrt bzr, setup home dir with bzr enabled
<\sh> Riddell-awa: have fun...good night :)
<apachelogger> \sh: as part of it
<apachelogger> either that codec feature is active
<apachelogger> then it says
<apachelogger> mp3 is not available, shall I install it - and starts the script defined in exec
<apachelogger> or it just says "wooho, no mp3 you poor user!"
<\sh> apachelogger: this is more then ok...because then amarok is already started the first time
<\sh> but during installation assuming that network is available, is a no go ;)
<apachelogger> wah, it doesn't do while installation ;-)
<apachelogger> our screen record team should do a vid :P
<\sh> apachelogger: the text in the announcement can be misunderstood then ;)
<\sh> I just bought my first cd via ebay and paypal
<apachelogger> \sh: I wrote some more lines ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: thx :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-11
<mhb> xerosis: yes, dual-booting with rEFIt
<xerosis> mhb: what do use it for?
<mhb> xerosis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook very useful
<xerosis> mhb: i meant the mac partition
<mhb> xerosis: for OS X :o) I am having most of the media stuff on the local network
<xerosis> mhb: ah ok, see i've used my girlfriend mac but i couldn't see anywhere that i'd prefer it over kubuntu, so wasn't sure whether to keep it on
<mhb> xerosis: I like to compare OSes, so I did not erase it
<xerosis> mhb: how much does a small install take up?
<mhb> xerosis: of Kubuntu? around 2 gigs, I never count it.
<xerosis> mhb: sorry, meant mac os
<mhb> xerosis: no idea. I have my macbook for a week, and the macbook had OS X preinstalled.
<xerosis> mhb: ah ok, fair enough
<nixternal> hey, anyone noticed that if you remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the system settings monitor section is broke
<RadiantFire> why are you deleting xorg.conf?
<jriachi> hello
<RadiantFire> hello
<Tm_T> RadiantFire: why not?
<RadiantFire> just for the heck of it seems odd
<Tm_T> it doesn't
<RadiantFire> k
<Tm_T> especially channels like this one it's normal to remove something that system should work without
<Tm_T> if nothing else, just to see how it affects
<RadiantFire> I guess that means monitor sections reads xorg.conf
<Tm_T> prolly
<Tm_T> although shouldn't rely on that
<Tm_T> when xorg doesn't
<RadiantFire> I guess not
<jjesse> evening
<Tm_T> well hello hello (:
<jjesse> hello Tm_T
<mhb> early morning here
<Tm_T> very early
<Tm_T> 0346
<jjesse> well then good morning :)
<Tm_T> heh
<nixternal> where is the kde-systemsettings svn source located?
<nixternal> nm, found it
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Arby> does adept support apt version pinning?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> Arby: manchicken|away had started on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyAdeptVersionLocking, but there's no implementation details
<Arby> Riddell: thanks, that would explain bug 113846 then.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113846 in adept "Adept notifier with pinning" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113846
<Arby> Riddell: I had a bit of a triaging session on adept bugs yesterday but there are some I need advice on
<Arby> who is best to talk to, you or manchicken|away
<Arby> (not that I can do anything until I get home from work)
<Riddell> either of us
<Arby> OK I'll poke one of you this evening
<Arby> it's mostly tracebacks that I can't interpret
<Arby> there's also a lot that are wihlists but I'm awaiting ubuntu-qa approval to deal with those
<Riddell> crashes can mostly go upstream, they shouldn't be our fault
<Arby> OK I'll look into it later.
<Arby> the adept bug count should come down quite rapidly in the next week or so :)
<manchicken_> Someone is looking at implementing version locking?
<Arby> manchicken_: no someone reported a bug that it doesn't work
<Arby> and I was asking why
<Arby> because it hasn't been implemented
<manchicken_> Ah.  Yup.  that's a good reason for it to not work :)
<manchicken_> Riddell: Have you been committing your latest changes to svn?
<manchicken_> Systemsettings looks pretty good from svn right now.
<Riddell> manchicken_: yes
<manchicken_> Search functionality doesn't work (I'll give a sarcastic "boo-hoo" to that one), but overall things seem to be working and stable.
<Riddell> hmm, you sure you're on systemsettings_kde4 there?
<manchicken_> Not entirely :)
<manchicken_> But it does work.
<Riddell> it should look like this http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde4-systemsettings.png
<manchicken_> Rather well, too.
<manchicken_> It's not pretty yet.
<manchicken_> Yup.
<manchicken_> That's the fella.
<manchicken_> The icons thing is just a packaging issue I think, and the ugly rows are because the icon groups aren't at the page level anymore.
<Riddell> applying changes doesn't work, you can't go back once you load a module
<Riddell> clearly you are using a definition of "stable" that is different from that to which I have been used :)
<manchicken_> Didn't say stable ;)
<manchicken_> Said looks pretty good :)
<manchicken_> A very relative term.
<Riddell> "working and stable" you did you did!
<manchicken_> Did I?
<Riddell> look, it's up there, on that line about boo hoos
<manchicken_> Ah.
<manchicken_> You've got me.
<manchicken_> I s/stable/not crashing/ my previous statement.
<manchicken_> Kernel updates are scary.
<manchicken_> Will my sound work or not work after this update?
<manchicken_> Is fdisk on the live CD?
<manchicken_> in a windows executable form?
<mhb> manchicken_: will you sound work? who knows. is fdisk on the CD? I doubt it.
<mhb> manchicken_: support channels tend to be better at answering this type of questions, though.
<manchicken_> mhb: It isn't on there.
* Hobbsee notes that kdesudo is seriously cool.
<mhb> Hobbsee: in what way?
<Hobbsee> mhb: it "just works"
<mhb> Hobbsee: kdesu is really "su-optimized", that's what causes trouble
<Hobbsee> true that
<mhb> where's Tonio these days? :o)
<Hobbsee> he's got a dodgy connection, and is really busy with the french government
<Hobbsee> i'm hoping he comes back soonish, as i want the patch that he's produced binaries for, to test it.
<mhb> Hobbsee: are you planning to make that k-r-e package?
<Hobbsee> mhb: was planning on it.  i've already got a package that i made a couple of days ago
* Hobbsee was sans internet for most of the last 24 hours, though
<mhb> Hobbsee: there were talks about it for feisty, too, but nobody stepped up and implemented it
<Hobbsee> speak of the devil!
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_!
<Hobbsee> mhb: indeed.
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> I should get my internet connection back home this week......
<Tonio_> 7 weeks without internet..... nightmare
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: do you have the patch that youv'e used for 3.5.6 debs?  the one about not properly shutting down?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i want to test it on 3.5.7 packages, as i'm getting it too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep
* Hobbsee waves magic arms, and hopes it appears :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the patch is in gutsy, but doesn't work, it is bash code, not dash code...
<Tonio_> I'm fixing this today
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: here is the 3.5.6 patch
<Hobbsee> ah right, so you'll do it today, and i wont keep having to kill my laptop?
<Hobbsee> ahhh.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you use gutsy ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of course
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: great you'll get the patches now then :)
<Tonio_> just wait a bit
* Hobbsee waits.
* Hobbsee waits impatiently.
<Tm_T> you're waiting me?
<Tm_T> don't worry, I'm right here
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> shuuush
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm here
<mhb> Tonio_: what's up?
<Tonio_> mhb: just checked the kdesudo work
<Tonio_> mhb: you did a second branch ?
<mhb> yes, RadiantFire and me are trying to create a better sudo backend for kdesu
<mhb> we opened a branch of kdesu, hope you don't mind
<Tonio_> no of course
<Tonio_> so the idea is to take the kdesudo code and get it in kde directly ?
<mhb> Tonio_: yes, more or less
<Tonio_> mhb:  good plan
<Tonio_> mhb: do you expect to have something ready for gutsy or should we still focs on kdesudo ?
<mhb> we (you and everyone else) should focus on kdesudo
<Tonio_> mhb: okay
<mhb> once (an if) we have the "sudo" backend working, we'll import all the changes from kdesudo
<mhb> but it's hard to say, RadiantFire is the brain behind the backend really
<Tonio_> mhb: okay and we'll try to get the changes synchronized in the 2 branches for an easy merging
<Tonio_> mhb: sounds a very good plan
<mhb> Tonio_: kdesudo trunk branch should concentrate on implementing the rest of the parameters kdesu uses
<Tonio_> yep that's the only missing thing now
<fdoving> Tonio, mhb, i have a patch for kdesudo, adds -s, forget passwords. if you want it.
<fdoving> i also changed some single-char qstrings to qchars and QString::null to QString() for cleaner code and qt4 compability.
<fdoving> and.. i changed to use pointers instead of values as function arguments.
<mhb> fdoving: suprise gifts always cheer me up :o) perhaps you might be interested in joining the kdesudo team, so you can commit it directly.
<fdoving> mhb: sure, can't promise anything about how much i can contribute, but i can always join.
<fdoving> mhb: http://frode.kde.no/misc/kdesudo_fdoving_01_forget_password.diff
<mhb> may I ask what is this change for? -- +    *p << "sudo -S -p passprompt -u " << runas << ' ' <<  cmd;
<fdoving> mhb: " " vs ' '
<fdoving> mhb: qstring vs qchar.
<mhb> yeah, noticed that. What for?
<mhb> oh
<mhb> fdoving: the patch seems ok, I need to read up on that qstring vs. qchar issue, though.
<fdoving> mhb: qchar is faster than qstring. as it's smaller.
<fdoving> mhb: http://www.englishbreakfastnetwork.org/krazy/reports/playground/sysadmin/kamion/index.html - see check 5.
<fdoving> mhb: also check 14.
<fdoving> and check 16.
<fdoving> those are the ones i touched.
<mhb> fdoving: thanks for the links
<fdoving> mhb: will you apply this, or should i wait for tonio to approve me?
<mhb> fdoving: I guess we should wait, so we can see in bzr who did the cleanup
<fdoving> ok :)
<mhb> fdoving: speaking of names - the only line I could be against is the copyright line.
<fdoving> ok?
<fdoving> I add those to anything i touch.
<mhb> fdoving: that might not be a good practice - imagine all of the people that contributed to kdelibs or such
<mhb> fdoving: I am sure we can get your name in if you want, I'm just not sure if the code itself is a good place for it
<fdoving> mhb: ok, an example from khtml: http://rafb.net/p/zvsd2m24.html
<fdoving> which is inside kdelibs.
<mhb> fdoving: that's the problem with copyrights, once they're in, you can hardly get them out
<fdoving> what's the problem with it again?
<Tonio_> fdoving: what is the status of the unmountwrapper in gutsy ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5331
<fdoving> Tonio_: "Thanks. Uploaded" - Lure
<Tonio_> fdoving: okay now we have to write the main inclusion thing
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll do that tomorrow with the help of Riddell
<fdoving> Tonio_: can't see that it is in though.
<Tonio_> fdoving: ah ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: pending in the NEW queue ?
<fdoving> might be.
<fdoving> June 08 13:09  - is when he said "Uploaded"
<fdoving> does it take that long?
<Riddell> it can do
<Hobbsee> can take longer than that...
<Riddell> now if only sysadmin would give me my archive account
<mhb> fdoving: http://producingoss.com/en/managing-volunteers.html#territoriality
<mhb> fdoving: a good read on the topic, at least IMHO.
<Hobbsee> mhb: where on earth did you fidn taht link?
<mhb> Hobbsee: Google sent me that book as a "suprise" for participating in SoC, and I know you can read it online, too.
<Hobbsee> mhb: ahhh.  managing volunteers is the book, or it somewhere else?
<mhb> Hobbsee: Producing Open-Source Software
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hobbsee> oh right, i see
* Hobbsee bookmarks.
<freeflying> Riddell:  http://www.kubuntu.org.cn/documentation.php --< kubuntu-cn website is coming :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the process for a MIR when it is a kubuntu developement, means application mostly untested ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a complete review of the code ?
<fdoving> mhb: fine.
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, same as anything
<Riddell> freeflying: ooh?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what is it?
<freeflying> Riddell: branch your source and translate it into Chinese  :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the unmountwrapper application by fdoving
<Riddell> Tonio_: does it need to be a separate package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: accourding to fdoving yes
<Tonio_> fdoving: what is the reason ? I can't recall it :)
<Tonio_> s/recall/remember
<fdoving> it doesn't -need- to be, but i would prefer it to be.
<fdoving> it could probably be added as a patch to kdebase. but i'm not up for that task.
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> Was the adept Server freeze bugged?
<Hobbsee> i dunno :)
<Hobbsee> i don tuse adept most of hte time
<hunger> Tonio_: Would it be possible to make the kwallet password dialog appear on all virtual desktops?
<hunger> Tonio_: I currently have the problem that some apps are blocked while that dialog is active, with it being hidden on some other desktop.
<Tonio_> hunger: dunno, hard to guess....
<Tonio_> hunger: I'll have a look
<hunger> Tonio_: It seems to be enough to set window specific settings for it... at least that seems to work-for-me(TM).
<Tonio_> hunger: okay thanks for the tip
<Tonio_> should be done via kds then
<hunger> kds?
<Tonio_> hunger: kubuntu default settings
<hunger> Oh, of course.
<Tonio_> hunger: I'll be there on thursday and friday, I'll do that then
<hunger> Tonio_: Great! You rock!
<hunger> Tonio_: Only thought about asking you since there are some "(Default)" entries already in the the window specific settings dialog.
<Tonio_> sure
* DaSkreech waves at hunger
<DaSkreech> manchicken__: ping
<hunger> Hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> how goes it?
<hunger> Good, good.
* DaSkreech hasn't seen a decibel newsletter in a bit :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: I am busy with other projects.
<DaSkreech> ok cool :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: But in fact we will have a meeting about Decibel in a couple of min. I should get some resources after that:-)
* hunger hops.
<DaSkreech> where would that be?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Internal to my company.
<manchicken__> DaSkreech: Wuddup?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: do you monitor adept bugs?
<manchicken> Sometimes.
<manchicken> I've been a bad kubuntuer and not been hacking much lately.
<manchicken> COMPLETELY underestimated how much time pregnant wives require.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: heh.  she deserves your attention
<manchicken> Absolutely.
<manchicken> I just underestimated that by quite a bit.
<manchicken> I thought I'd still be able to have my hacking Saturdays.
<manchicken> No such luck.
<manchicken> Especially with all of the doctors visits.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Did you have a particular bug in mind?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: and foot rubs
<manchicken> Yes.  Foot rubs are certainly in the increase.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: one where adept freezes when you select a server
<manchicken> Well, and I've been putting in more hours at work to keep my boss from getting upset when I have to take off for appointment.
<manchicken> appointments*
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Does it ever come back?
<manchicken> Select a server?
<DaSkreech> Just get them to pay you for hacking on Kubuntu
<manchicken> Could you give me a more specific use case?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: We can't all have Tonio_'s job ;)
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Adept -> manager repos -> select a server -> find fastest server -> feeze
<manchicken> Ooh.
<fdoving> DaSkreech: i belive that is software-properties, isn't it?
<manchicken> That'd be the python fella that Riddell put together IIRC.
<manchicken> That's definitely software-properties.
<Tonio_> manchicken: note that at the moment I couldn't really go hacking at home for kubuntu
<Tonio_> that'll change starting this week, as the parliament project ended :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: You're still a lucky bastage for having an employer who will support your free software endeavors :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: all of french govt, or just the parliament bit?
<Tonio_> manchicken: sure I am :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: only the parliament for the moment, which is not that bad
<Hobbsee> ah right
<mhb> manchicken: hi, hope you are well even without a floss-friendly employer :o)
<Riddell> software-properties-kde
* DaSkreech has serious issues with the IP stack in feisty
<manchicken> mhb: It's not that they're not friendly, it's that they want me to only work on their stuff during work hour :)
<mhb> manchicken: http://img469.imageshack.us/img469/7845/addavisky1.png an idea of how the adept_installer  should look like. Just a mockup, I fear I'll never find the time to implement this one.
<Riddell> that pretty well is what it looks like
<Riddell> but it needs package description and the like
<Riddell> rewriting adept installer in python would be a useful experiment
<mhb> Riddell: yes, the widget is the same
<mhb> Riddell: the thing is, all the unnecessary stuff has been removed
<mhb> Riddell: the menu bar, the bottom bar, categories...
<Riddell> package description isn't unnecessary
<Riddell> categories are useful for browsing
<mhb> Riddell: what do you need browsing for?
<manchicken> mhb: I think adept_installer looks okay.
<Riddell> mhb: people don't always know what they're after, they should have a way to be able to browse to see what's available without having to look at the list of all packages
<manchicken> It needs some more info readily available (kubuntu icon thingy, etc)...
<manchicken> And some people don't know that it's called a "web browser"
<manchicken> They may think that Firefox IS "the internet"
<manchicken> I see so many people who open IE and say they're opening the internet.
<DaSkreech> mhb: browsing rocks
<mhb> manchicken: yes, and those people have the menu for that
<manchicken> I like simplification, but I think that may be over-simplification.
<manchicken> mhb: Not if they're trying to install it.
<mhb> manchicken: they have "the internet" built in
<DaSkreech> mhb: the menu ?
<manchicken> mhb: I think you're over-simplifying the issue.
<manchicken> mhb: People sometimes only have a vague idea of what they're trying to install.
<DaSkreech> mhb: I want to install an app to make mashups
<manchicken> I can't tell you how many times I've went in to see what available games are there.
<mhb> manchicken: so you write "games".
<mhb> manchicken: you get the list.
<manchicken> mhb: That is a much tougher search
<DaSkreech> manchicken: tags in adept rocks :)
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I like them, too.
* DaSkreech hugs them and squeezes them and calls them George
<mhb> Riddell: perhaps, yes. Still, the menu bar and the bottom bar is totally not necessary.
<manchicken> mhb: Managing repositories is accessed via menubar...
<DaSkreech> manchicken: no it isn't
<Riddell> it isn't, but I hope it will be for gutsy
<Riddell> Nightrose: how did you get on with any merging?
<DaSkreech> mhb: how do you install?
<manchicken> Ooh, it's not.  That's ugly.
<manchicken> The settings menu is utterly useless.
<Nightrose> Riddell: did a packaging with apachelogger on skype but unfortunatly did not have time for more so far
<manchicken> And the review changes button is hidden in the View menu.
<Riddell> Nightrose: what happened to that package?
<mhb> I'll probably write a mini-article about my thoughts
<Riddell> blog blog!
<Nightrose> Riddell: was kblogger - apachelogger had packaged and uploaded it before - that was just to show me how to do it
* Hobbsee waves to Nightrose 
<Nightrose> hey Hobbsee
* Nightrose is still looking for something small to try on her own
<Hobbsee> i'm still looking for something to give out to new contributors, too.
<Hobbsee> who's doing the restricted manager, and how far did they get?
<Hobbsee> xerosis: poke.
<Nightrose> jea the big stuff is a little intimidating at first... ;-)
<xerosis> Hobbsee: hi
* Hobbsee wonders if mhb actually has his code for the grub stuff published anywhere.
<Hobbsee> xerosis: you said you were interested in QT/KDE, right?
<xerosis> Hobbsee: i am indeed
<Hobbsee> xerosis: have you thought about coding a graphical grub boot config modifier?  ie, a gui to /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<xerosis> Hobbsee: sounds a good project...
<Hobbsee> xerosis: i believe it's on the wishlist, and i beleive mhb had some form of code.
<xerosis> Hobbsee: python would be better non?
<Hobbsee> i dont *think* it ever go too far off the ground.
<Hobbsee> xerosis: there are pyqt bindings.
<Hobbsee> xerosis: which most of our stuff is written in, iirc.
* Hobbsee doesnt actually code, per se.
<Hobbsee> except for packaging-related bits.
<mhb> Hobbsee: of course I do
<xerosis> well my python is worse than my C++ but i'd like to learn python so I could give it a go in python and use C++ if i can't
<Hobbsee> mhb: have you any plans to work on it, or are you happy to hand over and/or collaborate with xerosis on it?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'll be happy to collaborate
<Hobbsee> er, nasty, that's 3 questions in one sentence.
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: geek :)
<Riddell> grub-config is in KDE SVN along with the rest of guidance
<xerosis> mhb: what is is written in?
<xerosis> *it
<Hobbsee> python, if it's guidance.
<mhb> xerosis: python
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: huh?
<xerosis> mhb: okay
<mhb> xerosis: actually, it would be AWESOME if you wanted to help with it
<Hobbsee> mhb: yay, thankyou :)
<xerosis> mhb: well, like i said my python isn't all that hot, but i'm sure i can pick it up quickly :)
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: 42 patents
<xerosis> mhb: especially as there's already some code
<mhb> xerosis: with me you get nonstandard services
<xerosis> mhb: oo er
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: well, it just popped into my mind when I read an article on pro-linux.de :D
<mhb> xerosis: I'm willing to help you anytime
<mhb> xerosis: and with anything
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: hence me labeling you a geek :-)
<DaSkreech> cause and effect
<apachelogger> is ok for me
* apachelogger always wanted to be a geek :D
<apachelogger> huh... people use to consider me as nerd... anyway ;-)
<manchicken> Anybody know why my number pad is controlling my mouse?
<apachelogger> manchicken: you told it to
<apachelogger> in the mouse kcm
<Riddell> Nightrose: you can browse https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging
<Riddell> Nightrose: I see an entry for klogshow there, although apachelogger says he's going to work on it (just steal it while he's not looking if you want)
<Nightrose> ah thx Riddell - will have a look
<Nightrose> hehe will try
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/
<apachelogger> have a look at the needs packaging
<apachelogger> just grabbed some kde apps
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any thoughts on getting Nightrose to fix okular?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: as in, any good reason not to touch it?
<manchicken> apachelogger: I would argue that I didn't, but as long as it stops, I don't care :)
<Nightrose> k apachelogger
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure, she's welcome to it
<apachelogger> manchicken: kcmshell mouse -> tab navigation
<Riddell> but okular probably needs a kdelibs that matches whenever the last okular release was
<manchicken> apachelogger: The "Move pointer with keyboard" option is not checked.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: all it's showing is...
<Hobbsee> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Hobbsee>   okular: Depends: libgs-esp8 but it is not installable
<Hobbsee>           Depends: libpoppler1-qt4 but it is not installable
<Hobbsee> E: Broken packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so unless it fails to build as well...
<apachelogger> manchicken: so it's something low level
<apachelogger> meaning lower level than kde
<apachelogger> or maybe higher?!
<manchicken> Figured that out :)
* apachelogger just knows about kde settings :P
<Nightrose> I'll have a look at one of apachelogger packages
<apachelogger> <-- kde geek, as DaSkreech would say
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yes, i see what you mean.
* Hobbsee might test-fix that one first.
<manchicken> Don't know what it would be.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: klogshow might be a good idea
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> didn't look too complicate at first
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> she can pick any and all :P
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: that's a geeK
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> ;P
<Hobbsee> ooh, cmake has a pretty build system
<Hobbsee> it has colour!
<Hobbsee> (ooh, shiny)
<Hobbsee> and percentages.  way cool!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh fudge.  this fails.  perhaps upload the failed version, so you can merge off that?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've fixed a few build deps for okular, but you're right, it needs a newer kdelibs.  want me to just upload the broken one anyway, so that someone doesnt have to work out that bit of the transition, with the newer kdelibs?
<Hobbsee> there's no net loss - it's still not installable.
<Riddell> yeah, why not
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: feels weird, uploading a source package that i *know* is going to fail.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: what is the rant about?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: his love of vista
<DaSkreech> Or the DMCA
* Hobbsee actually heard "bah humbug" in conversation today
<DaSkreech> :-)
* Hobbsee ended up bursting out laughing
<Hobbsee> so much for pretending not to be listening to their conversation...
<DaSkreech> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<nixternal> muhahahahaha
<nixternal> more like the "pointy-clicky XP user because school makes him use it, hater has arrived"
* Hobbsee ponders just sending all beryl bugs about kicker crashing back to beryl.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> although, KDE did fix previous Kicker issues with Beryl
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I would send them to Beryl for 2 reasons, 1) it is Beryl's fault, and 2) KDE isn't going to fix any more composite bugs before KDE 4 since they aren't grave
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'm currently whining at racarr about it
<nixternal> unless we are going to start patching KDE 3.5.x releases for Kubuntu
<nixternal> even then, I don't think we have the manpower to handle such feats
<xerosis> Hobbsee: i did that but got told to change it back to kicker :p
<Hobbsee> this is a big cloud of SEP :P
<nixternal> ya, but when Hobbsee says something, they listen! :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<xerosis> the bug was completely about beryl apart from the backtrace...
* Hobbsee sends it back to them
<Hobbsee> true that
<nixternal> actually, I had one person listen to me in a bug report, and he did exactly what I asked..for that I am grateful
<Hobbsee> it's a bug in kicker that beryl exposes, that doesnt happen under kde
<Hobbsee> er, kwin
<Hobbsee> i've seen it before
<nixternal> he wanted us to implement NSCD to speed of Konqui..which we aren't going to do ootb because of the conflicts with samba for one
<xerosis> Hobbsee: btw, thanks for the tip on grub-config
<nixternal> so I said, that isn't going to happen, we could possible get a "Disable KDE IPv6" gui at the most
<Hobbsee> xerosis: no problem
<nixternal> which I have started working on..learning python while doing it...although I am unclear about the os.putenv and how it works exactly
<xerosis> Hobbsee: i'm back from uni for the summer, was dying to do something :)
<xerosis> nixternal: same, i'm learning as i go...
<nixternal> I can temporarily change the env for KDE_NO_IPV6=TRUE with os.environ
<nixternal> but it would be nice to be able to set a permanent env setting for a user with it...I will learn it soon I am sure
<Hobbsee> xerosis: woo :)
<pygi> hey nixternal
<Hobbsee> nixternal: or at least they sort of listen.
<nixternal> hiya pygi
<pygi> how are you doing? :)
<fdoving> nixternal: i belive permanently changing the env would include writing to some shell-rc file. like .bash_profile, but in order for new environment settings to become usable for most apps, the user needs to re-login.
<Arby> manchicken: Riddell: got time to advise on some adept bug triage
<Arby> first up bug 62475
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62475 in adept "view menu disabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62475
<Arby> can that be closed since there is a fix attached?
<Arby> i.e. has the fix made it into adept yet?
<Hobbsee> Arby: not unless the person who's uploaded hte fix to the archives has marked it as such
<Hobbsee> ie, no
<Arby> OK
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Hobbsee> looking at that, i dunno.  as manchicken is the standard person for it
<Arby> yes it's him who attached the fix
<Hobbsee> you'll have to wait for him to answer - but i wouldnt close that, in current state
<Arby> Hobbsee: OK, I have plenty more to work on :)
<xerosis> Arby: don't steal all the bugs before hug day :p
<Arby> xerosis: unfortunately I don't have a lot of time on hug day
<Arby> so I'm getting in early :)
<xerosis> Arby: i'll let you off then...
<fdoving> nixternal: nice blog about dmca-stuff, i so agree.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> there's enough bugs for everyone....
<nixternal> hey, don't view that site with Konqui...that nixforce is loaded with ads within everyones posts...konqui doesn't show them :)
<Hobbsee> there's still 130K of them.
<xerosis> Hobbsee: yeah but they'll all the the leftovers :p
<xerosis> s/the/be
<Hobbsee> bah
<Hobbsee> i'm sure you can find something interesting in them
<Arby> adept has over a hundred but I'm working on that :)
<xerosis> have you ever tried explaining bug triage to anyone outside of linux?
<xerosis> blank faces all round
<Hobbsee> sure.  mozilla.
<Hobbsee> note:  you said linux, not open source
<xerosis> you know what i mean :p
<Hobbsee> in fact, i learned bug triage from mozilla.
<Hobbsee> doing it on windows.
<xerosis> i meant non-nerds
<Hobbsee> there are some very nerdy windows users </pedant>
* Hobbsee ducks
* xerosis gives up, talks to a bottle
<Hobbsee> hehehhehehe
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine it happens lots in propriatory softwrae too
<xerosis> i meant family int he first instance...
<Hobbsee> oh right
<xerosis> not that it matters now :p
<pygi> kwwii, !!! :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> hi pygi
<pygi> hey, how are you? :)
<kwwii> somewhat sick still, but other than that, good
<pygi> ehm, get well
<kwwii> and you?
<pygi> tired, busy and stuff
<pygi> too much work to do :(
<kwwii> yeah, well, I am on a business trip atm, so no real chance to get better yet
<pygi> and 5 exams this week :P
<pygi> hehe
<kwwii> ouch, 5 is probably 4 too many
* Hobbsee should go to bed.
<Hobbsee> how's it almsot 5am again?
<pygi> kwwii, yea , well :)
<pygi> and mostly silly subjects which I dont like
<pygi> like law :P
<kwwii> hehe, you can make good money learning the law
<pygi> perhaps, but meh, useless :)
<apachelogger> pygi: ha! accounting and tax law for me tomorrow :P
<pygi> apachelogger, informatics law here wednesday exam
<pygi> tomorrow is math
<apachelogger> wednesday is biology and german :D
* xerosis has already taken/failed all his
<pygi> tuesday is informatics and statistics
<pygi> and saturday is organization
<pygi> xerosis, I'll do similar :P
<xerosis> i had a prolog exam :(:(
<pygi> lol
<pygi> nice :P
<pygi> apachelogger, you know something right? Unlike me? :)
<apachelogger> pygi: not so sure about that :S
<pygi> apachelogger, I didnt look math, and that's my second time at that exam
<apachelogger> pygi: account is also 2nd time :S
<apachelogger> last exam was right after linuxtag
<apachelogger> so I had no change to learn anything
<pygi> apachelogger, that is in my second semester
<pygi> I still have to pass first one :P
<apachelogger> luckily I got permission to do it again :D
<apachelogger> pygi: hehe
<pygi> (tho I did listen to the accounting classes)
<pygi> apachelogger, don't you have right to take each exam 3+1 times?
<apachelogger> nope
<pygi> hm, how come?
<apachelogger> austrian school system :P
<pygi> meh
<pygi> I have 3+1 times to pass an exam
<pygi> and I still won't pass :p
<apachelogger> well... :P
<pygi> what? :)
<apachelogger> nothing
<pygi> hehe :)
<apachelogger> should continue learning
<apachelogger> on the other hand
<apachelogger> listening to music is lots more fun :D
* apachelogger is listening to Bernadette by Skampis on Live in der Leeze [Amarok] 
<pygi> I agree :P
<Arby> can anyone tell me if bug 95955 is actually a bug or is adept supposed to behave that way
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95955 in adept "Adept Manager doesn't keep changes to UI" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95955
<xerosis> doesn't sound like a bug to me :/
<xerosis> but don't take my word for it
<Arby> no it doesn't sound like a bug to me either
<Arby> I was just hoping to check with soemone who knows the intended behaviour
<xerosis> it's not an important enough part of the UI to expect changes to be saved
<xerosis> manchicken__ will know
<Arby> manchicken__: got a minute to look at that ^^ bug?
<DaSkreech> yay! Net
<xerosis> has the default font/size changed in gutsy?
<manchicken__> Arby: I'll look at it now, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to do anything on it just yet.
<Arby> manchicken__: thanks, I just needed confirmation if that is expected behaviour or an actual bug.
<manchicken__> Arby: Expected behavior.
<manchicken__> I agree with the user that that behavior would be desirable, but it's simply not there yet.
<Arby> right that's all I needed to know.
<Arby> there are a stack of adept bugs that should be wishlist
<Arby> but I'm not ubuntu-qa so I can't do that
<manchicken__> Welcome to the reason why I don't like looking at the adept list :)
<Arby> I'd be happy to do it if I could
<manchicken__> Also, you have to love the ones that are really dpkg issues, or even better, package issues.
<Arby> I spent most of yesterday triaging adept bugs
<manchicken__> Good.
<manchicken__> Someone needs to... Lord knows I lack the patience.
<Arby> happy to do it if you're happy to fill the gaps in my knowledge
<Arby> and I'm working on getting u-qa
<Arby> to clean up the wishlist
<Arby> manchicken__: another one that could possibly be closed is bug 62475
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62475 in adept "view menu disabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62475
<Arby> it has a fix on it from you.
<Arby> can that be marked fix released/
<Arby> or is it still in progress?
<manchicken__> I think this one went live with feisty.
<manchicken__> Not completely sure.
<Arby> well the view menu definitely works on my feisty
<manchicken__> I just verified that the fix is in.
<manchicken__> That's a closed one.
<Arby> hooray
<Arby> adept bugs -1 :)
<manchicken__> Maybe even make a wishlist post for making that smarter?
<manchicken__> Dunno.
<Arby> your call, it's your fix.
<Arby> I'm about to close it unless you want it wishlisted
<xerosis> Arby: ubuntu-qa only needs 5 bugs or something small
<Arby> xerosis: I know just had a conversation with bdmurray and sent him my five :)
<Arby> manchicken__: closing that bug as fix released.
<manchicken__> Righto
<Arby> hooray that brings the adept bug list under 100.
<manchicken__> Yay!  We should have a party.
* Arby goes to the fridge to fetch beer
<manchicken__> Arby: You can call me manchicken ;)
<manchicken__> no need for formality :)
<manchicken> I think more people know me as manchicken than by my real name anyway.
<Arby> yeah it still seems odd referring to people by irc nicks outside irc
<mhb> sure thing, Michael
<manchicken> I half-jokingly called the court clerk to see if I could change my name to "manchicken" one time.  She hung up on me.
<crimsun> really?  They said I could add "crimsun" to mine, but I declined.
<Arby> having said that I find myself responding to arby in real life a lot more
<Arby> especially in geek company
<xerosis> annoyingly all my real-life nicks were taken on irc :(
<mhb> well, now I know Richard's name, too
<Arby> indeed :)
<Arby> Rich to my friends, which includes everybody here.
* xerosis wished google would make gmail work on konqueror better
<Arby> quick look at bug 116700 anyone , are those traces missing debugging symbols or are they meant to be like that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116700 in adept "when KDE starts the Programm is crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116700
<mhb> Arby: missing, I'd say
<Arby> mhb: right thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-12
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Tm_T> good morning
<DaSkreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Tm_T> theshkrieek: sshhhh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<pygi> you mean someone is actually afraid of hobsee? :P
<Tm_T> pygi: theshkrieek is, as he should
<pygi> I disagree
<Tm_T> and you should be afraid of me
<pygi> meh, dude, you can't even touch me
<Jucato> Tm_T:!!! where were you when I needed you :(
<Jucato> Tm_T: um. later... gonna take a rest from this splitting headache :(
<Tm_T> Jucato: and I'm going to work, see you later ->
<DaSkreech> Anyone use xnest a bit?
<DaSkreech> who gimped adept?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: hm?
<DaSkreech> you can't switch modes on the fly anymore
<Tm_T> modes?
<DaSkreech> !-botsnack
<ubotu> botsnack has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2006-08-05 08:42:05
* DaSkreech cracks up
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Yeah I could install a bunch of stuff then go back to the package list and look over more stuff
<DaSkreech> can't do that anymore :(
<Tm_T> interesting
<Jucato> DaSkreech: um.. View menu -> Package List?
<DaSkreech> Doesn't work here
<DaSkreech> Let me install something and see
<DaSkreech> very much doesn't work here
<Jucato> hm...
<DaSkreech> the only thing still active during a download is hide toolbar
* Hobbsee attacks DaSkreech with a herring
<Jucato> let me double check. I was using adept_manager last night and it was ok
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: red?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no, purple.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you do mean Adept Manager right?
<DaSkreech> hmm less tanning lotion
<DaSkreech> Si
<DaSkreech> Jucato: that's yes for you :)
<DaSkreech> Can Konqui import FF's history?
<Jucato> nope. I don't think so
<Jucato> anyway, what do you mean by "hide toolbar" is the only thing active during a download?
<Jucato> if you could reproduce steps. would be nice for trying to check this bug :)
<DaSkreech> select random app that takes more then 4 seconds to download -> select request install -> click on Apply changes -> open view menu -> obsserve that you can't do much but watch the download happen -> go watch heroes -> wait two days and randomly bring it up in a dev channel -> wait for request to confirm bug -> paste this handy dandy line
<Jucato> ok let me try
<Jucato> well, I sure can switch to Show Package List, Show Last Dpkg Run, Show Last Download
<Tm_T> Jucato: pong
<Jucato> Tm_T: yay! done w/ work? :D
<Tm_T> in work
<Jucato> oh...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: version
<Tm_T> but have some sparetime if you need me
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Adept Manager 2.1
<DaSkreech> Cruiser?
<Jucato> Tm_T: well anyway, I got bluetooth DUN GPRS working perfectly except for one thing. I can't connect to IRC
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Grrr
<DaSkreech> well... that was interesting
<DaSkreech> so thats how you open a image in cli
<Jucato> Tm_T: have you ever experienced that? IM, Browsing, Apt-get all work well (except for the speed, but who's complaining)
<Tm_T> Jucato: can you tell more exactly what doesn't work?
<Tm_T> like, can you ping irc server? and what servers and ports you tried?
<Jucato> Tm_T: only IRC. I just can't connect to IRC... where could I go for specific logs?
<Tm_T> no idea =)
<Jucato> yeah pinging the server works, tried 6667 and 8001 ports
<Jucato> freenode only (it's the only one I need/know)
<Tm_T> and which freenode server?
<Jucato> well, irc.ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net. either of those
* Jucato has tried Googling with little luck... :(
<DaSkreech> Jucato: DUN?
<Jucato> Dial Up Networking
* Jucato thought that was a widely known acronym... apparently not :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: no I'm asking if that's what you are asking for help with
<Jucato> aah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: DaSkreech it's ZVCDU.
<Jucato> well, the only problem I had was that I couldn't connect to IRC, no matter what client I tried
<Hobbsee> not DUN
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what's that? O.o
* DaSkreech puts Hobbsee on /ignore
<Hobbsee> Ze Very Crappy Dial Up.
<Jucato> lol :)
<DaSkreech> Ole!
* Hobbsee boots DaSkreech into the middle of next week.  YOU CANNOT IGNORE TEH HOBBSEE!!!
<DaSkreech> Well I'm on Ze Dial up and Ze Vista
<Hobbsee> oh no.  nixternal did it?
<DaSkreech> no my mom
<DaSkreech> Should fix that tomorrow
<Hobbsee> and is Ze Sweedish Chef cooking you dinner?
* DaSkreech is listening to Hippopotamus by Desmond Dekker on The Original Reggae Hitsound of Desmond Dekker and the Aces [Amarok] 
<DaSkreech> Bork Bork!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yep
<DaSkreech> Night all
<DaSkreech> Gnight
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, irc.freenode.net is not actually one server, so, howq about directly pointing some specific server
<Tm_T> Jucato: and does irc client give any error then
<Jucato> Tm_T: hm.. ok... I'll try. I never really noticed which server it was trying to connect to. but iirc, it changes server everytime you try to connect, and I've tried it dozens of time
<Jucato> no error, just connection lost and tries again
<Jucato> this  is after the initial "Connected: logging in"
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> and what clients you tried?
<Jucato> irssi and konversation
<Tm_T> ok
<Nightrose> morning
<Jucato> Tm_T: Trying to connect to kubrick.freenode.net. I can definitely ping that one. it stops at "No identd (auth) response"
* Jucato will bbl
<toma> ola
<toma> i'm having troubles with vmware, anyone around?
<raphink> hi guys :)
<Hobbsee> hiya raphink :)
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Tm_T> howdy ho
<raphink> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> raphy (:
<raphink> oh I get a an upside-down smile
<Tm_T> or lefthanded
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I don't know, I don't usually use my hands to smile
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi viviersf
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell
<gnomefreak> morning everyone
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you here?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if i want to create a kubuntu-restricted-extras package, like the current ubuntu one, and have deps like libk3b2-mp3 in there - is it better to use shlibdeps stuff (ie, libk3b-dev as a build dep), or just hardcode the particular library in those files?  it seems to be using a similar thing to seeds
<Hobbsee> (or should i ask mvo?)
<Riddell> hmm, never seen that ubuntu one
<Riddell> yeah, go for it, look at the ubuntu source to see how that's done
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i have.  they dont use a specific library
<Hobbsee> so theyhavent had to face the issue
<Riddell> just hard code then
<Hobbsee> okay
* Hobbsee ponders msttcorefonts
<gnomefreak> will kubuntu implement restricted-drivers-manager for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: that is an eivl package
<gnomefreak> evil
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: depends if anyone writes one.  i cant ermember who was looking into it
<gnomefreak> ty
<Riddell> mhb has it on his summer of code todo
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty
<xerosis> is there a back-end for r-d-m?
<Hobbsee> no idea.  id' think so - it's in ubuntu
<Riddell> it's mostly separated between backend and frontend
<Riddell> as I say mhb will do it after gdebi
* Hobbsee thought metapackages was a valid category...
<Hobbsee> perhaps not in debian.  oh well, i'ts used in ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> who's Andreas Simon?
* xerosis notices the stark resemblence between the new mac os dock and project looking glass...
<Jucato> whatever happened to LG3D anyway?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: a motu potential
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i meant irc nick
<Riddell> asimon
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm looking at kde4-style-qtcurve which looks fine, but there's a newer version
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering whether to ack and upload the old versino, as you've already ack'd it, or to get him to uploa dhte new version
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> oops.
<Hobbsee> the reason my changes to k-r-e arent on revu is because i'm not uploading them there.
<Riddell> k-r-e?
<Riddell> oh, extras
<Riddell> get an archive admin to remove if from new if you accidently uploaded to ubuntu
<Hobbsee> they'll rejected it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you look into http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5482 ?
<Hobbsee> (it incidently is the latest version in the ubuntu NEW queue)
<Hobbsee> er, s/rejected/reject/
<hunger> Any idea what I can do to get my fontsizes fixed up again in Qt apps? They got much bigger last week. Forcing the font resolution does not help.
<hunger> Changing the DisplaySize in xorg.conf does change the font sizes in kdm, but not in my KDE session. Is there anything in the user setup that can influence the DPI?
<mhb> hunger: you can "enforce" the DPI using systemsettings/appearance/fonts I think
<hunger> mhb: That was ignored yesterday. Seems to work now though... thanks.
* hunger changed all his font settings. I just hope the won't get broken *again*.
* Hobbsee bounces
* Jucato dribbles Hobbsee
<Jucato> oops.. thought you were a ball...
<Tm_T> mooh
* Hobbsee stomps on Jucato's feet
* Tm_T is starting to build KDE4
* Jucato turns Tm_T into a fawn
<Jucato> do we have an #ubuntu-artists channel?
<Tm_T> yup
<Jucato> what would be the name?
<Tm_T> isn't it #ubuntu-artists ?
<Jucato> nope. empty
<mhb> #ubuntu-art
<mhb> ?
<Tm_T> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Tm_T> artwork
<Jucato> ah thanks. someone was asking :)
<Tm_T> haven't been there for awhile so forgot
<mhb> right, artwork; -art is a redirect.
<Jucato> thanks
<seele> Riddell: sorry this took so long: http://obso1337.org/hci/kde/Kubuntu_Installation_Usability_testing_June_2007.pdf
<Riddell> seele: great, looking
<Riddell> seele: plenty to read and act on there
<Riddell> seele: we actually have a new ubiquity maintainer now, evand.  I guess me and colin and him should discuss the recommendations and see if there's time to get those done
<seele> ok
<seele> some of them might not be exact because it was from testing herd 5
<seele> but i think its pretty obvious that partitioning needs to be looked at
<Riddell> which of course there should be since he's working on it full time now
<seele> i didnt think it was as big of a problem until i saw people struggling to bad
<seele> ok
<Jucato> seele: I have a question. Did anyone who participated in the tests know that they could select a different partition/drive to install GRUB to?
<seele> Jucato: no
<seele> Jucato: i tested people who were familiar with installing/configuring software on windows (someone who might be interested in trying out linux)
<Jucato> ah
<seele> i think trying to explain a bootloader would have made them esplode
<Jucato> partitioning would have already made them explode :)
<seele> hehe
<Jucato> I'm bad.. I haven't given ubiquity much attention because I preferred alternate install cd's :(
<Jucato> I wonder if it has a sort of Help button with a corresponding guide...
* Hobbsee waves to seele 
<seele> hi Hobbsee
<Lure> seele: nice report with lots of good points
<xerosis> seele: while you're here do you might having a quick look a UI?
<xerosis> seele: it's just rough but need to see if I'm on the right lines...
<seele> xerosis: i can look, but technically i'm at work :)
<_marseillais_> When is the freeze for new software inclusion ?
<xerosis> seele: oh okay no worries, just give me ping next time you're at home :)
<Riddell> _marseillais_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<_marseillais_> arf
<_marseillais_> i must hurry to include pikdev ....
<_marseillais_> but it seems it is unmaintained
<_marseillais_> :(
<Riddell> what's that?
<Riddell> august 16th is UVF
<_marseillais_> i thought it was Remaining upstream merges completed, Rebuild Test the 21 june for new apps ....
<_marseillais_> thanks Riddell
<dinosaur-rus> hi
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> hiya
<dinosaur-rus> why did Tm_T hide? :)
<Tm_T> don't pretend you are not in mafia, all russians are
<Tm_T> I know, but you won't get ME!
* Tm_T stays hidden
<dinosaur-rus> :P
<dinosaur-rus> I'm harmless :)
<Tm_T> so they all say
<Tm_T> and then you lose your ears
<dinosaur-rus> hahah
<Tm_T> hum, from what region you are?
<dinosaur-rus> Moscow
<Tm_T> humm, that far, shame
<Tm_T> I'm from eastern Finland
<dinosaur-rus> not so far :)
<Tm_T> ok, so I can assassinate you before you kill more innocent hu-mans
<dinosaur-rus> oh, then I should hide from you, not you from me :)
* Tm_T hides dinosaur-rus from himself
<Tm_T> better?
<dinosaur-rus> hey :))
<Tm_T> hey hey *bang*
<dinosaur-rus> is Qt 4.3 going to be released for pre-Gutsy distributions?
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: unlikely, unless anyone puts in the effort to do it
<Hobbsee> wonder what it requires to do...
<Hobbsee> i dont think there are current plans to
<dinosaur-rus> another question -- recently OpenOffice.org released bugfix-only 2.2.1 version of their software. will packages be updated?
<Hobbsee> for what, feisty?
<Hobbsee> unlikely, as it's so huge.  mind you, one could use PPA and launchpad for that, i guess....
<Hobbsee> depends on the demand and such
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are your thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/119467?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119467 in kubuntu-meta "make non-essential packages Recommends and not Depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the general policy is that any package which can be removed and you can still sanely call the result a "kubuntu desktop" should be recommends
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  have you got any problems with any of those packages being moved to recommends?
<Riddell> whether e.g. amarok should be in there is unclear
<Hobbsee> and the other question is the technical one - how to change it?
<Hobbsee> wlel, a base kde desktop, i would expect, would be part of kubuntu-desktkop
<Hobbsee> without the extra, cool, kde apps
<Riddell> seems to me it wouldn't be kubuntu without amarok
<Riddell> you put brackets around the name in the seeds
<Riddell> strigi should be recommends certainly
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true that.  it's the case of people who compile it from svn or whatever
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ie, how much of a base kubuntu do you need, and which components cant you remove
<Hobbsee> not "what's the best desktop experience?"
<Hobbsee> because of course, having everything in k-d installed is going to be the best
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<Hobbsee> right
<Tm_T> err, if you don't like to have "full Kubuntu desktop" how about not installing kubuntu-desktop ?
<Tm_T> or what's the problem?
<Riddell> that's kindae my thinking
<Tm_T> well that's sort of logical thinking?
<Tm_T> whole point of kubuntu-desktop is to provide, err, kubuntu desktop
<Riddell> the ones marked recommends are so because it's understandable not to use them, knetworkmanager isn't right for everyone, neither is openoffice
<Tm_T> not "minimal desktop with some recommends"
<Tm_T> doing dishes while kdelibs compiles ->
* Hobbsee bashes the ISP into hte middle of the next milenium
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: err, that's not punishment
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> bash them to Russia
<dinosaur-rus> Tm_T, don't be so unfriendly :)
<Tm_T> I'm not (;
<Tm_T> you remember the times when people were transmitted to Siberia for punishment?
<dinosaur-rus> Tm_T, lots of time passed since then. don't shame on Russia for USSR's mistakes
<Tm_T> we still say "Siperia opettaa" = "Siberia teatches"
<Tm_T> dinosaur-rus: I don't =)
<dinosaur-rus> and mistakes of pre-USSR time
<Tm_T> dinosaur-rus: just my way of seeing world, always humour in it
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<Tm_T> world and life
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm suspecting we should support the choice of users that they may want to remove some apps.
<Hobbsee> but it does cause headaches for upgrades, i guess
<Hobbsee> Riddell: by the number of bugs about it...it's something that's reqeuested, for wahtever reason
<Hobbsee> and it's an alternative to installing kdebase and kdelibs, and then bitching about no khelpcentre or whatever
<dinosaur-rus> ohhh, KDE4 is going to be released a bit too late to be finally included in Gutsy :P
<mhb> dinosaur-rus: actually, WAY too late
<xerosis> wow, nice last comment in that bug...
* xerosis didn't scroll down...
<dinosaur-rus> mhb: KDE4'll be released after just 5 days after Gutsy :)) less than a week
<dinosaur-rus> xerois: lol
<dinosaur-rus> xerosis
<dinosaur-rus> xerosis: and it's soo long :)
<mhb> dinosaur-rus: I know, but we would need to have it released before our feature freeze
<mhb> dinosaur-rus: which is a lot earlier than final release
<dinosaur-rus> how the next-to-Gutsy version will be called? IIRC, "H" letter is already used :P
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: no one knows
<marseillai> could anyone give me a name of a pykde based package done with CDBS? if possible a simple one. it's to see how it's done.
<Riddell> I doubt we have any
<Riddell> check all the ones from apt-cache rdepends python-kde3
<marseillai> thanks
<marseillai> i'll
<marseillai> i'll try lphoto
<marseillai> grrrr debhelper
<Riddell> I don't think there will be any
<Riddell> just use debhelper, it's not so bad
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there a legit reason for ~/.local/ to be owned by root?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can't imagine so
<Riddell> hi kwwii, how's the food at mountain view?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's the solution for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kdebase/+bug/88426 - where best to implement it?  ie, chowning it back to the regualr users
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88426 in kdebase "kmenuedit does not save changes." [Low,Confirmed] 
<kwwii> Riddell: pretty good but I am still sick
<kwwii> Riddell: the DA meeting starts tomorrow
<kwwii> been here working with intel and nokia people since yesterday
<Riddell> kwwii: you shouldn't be working if you're sick!
<kwwii> Riddell: well, I came all this way so just staying in the hotel seems stupid
<Riddell> Hobbsee: solution would be to find out what's chowning it to root and fixing that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: work around would be to chown it after adept runs each time or somethiing.  or after kdesudo runs.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> anyone there (c++ coder required)
<Tonio_> I have to write a fix for ark, for I can't find the function/class I need
<Hobbsee> Tonio_!!!
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ?
<Tonio_> or Riddell ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: hi. what ark fix?
<Tonio_> fdoving: simply :
<Tonio_> zip files don't have the filename encoding in it
<mhb> Tonio_: here
<Tonio_> the zip binary by defaults encodes file names using latin-1
<Tonio_> that's a zip format limitation
<Tonio_> the point is that when you want to display a zip file content with ark
<Tonio_> it considers everything is utf-8
<Tonio_> the idea would be to convert the filename string from latin1 to the system charset, utf-8 for ubuntu
<Tonio_> and display this
<Tonio_> that'll fix a 4 year old bug
<Tonio_> the point is that I can't seem to find a class to convert a string charset.... all I know is iconv
<Tonio_> mhb: hey ;) I hope you can help on that point
<fdoving> Tonio_: ah. i might, but i have to search some docs. i hate encodings. hang on.
<Tonio_> once I get that class I think I an patch myself
<Tonio_> fdoving: same for me :(
<Tonio_> but it would be nice to fix this :)
<Tonio_> for kubuntu, kde and the french parliament :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/qtextcodec.html
<mhb> fdoving: hi, have you commited your cleanup to kdesudo yet?
<fdoving> Tonio_: and i think you would use something like: http://rafb.net/p/M46yMg96.html
<Tonio_> fdoving: well the point is that I need to convert from iso-8859-1 to "the system charset"
<fdoving> mhb: hi, i think so, i'll check.
<Tonio_> fdoving: any idea how to get it ? via the env variables ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: ah, the other way around.
<fdoving> Tonio_: then you can use local8Bit()
<Tonio_> which is ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: A qstring member
<mhb> fdoving: according to LP nothing was commited
<fdoving> mhb: funny, i'll do it then.
<fdoving> Tonio_: http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/i18n.html
<Tonio_> thanks :)
<Tonio_> that'll help
<fdoving> Tonio_: the http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/qstring.html#local8Bit is a good hint i guess.
<fdoving> mhb: commited.
<fdoving> Tonio_: status?
<Tonio_> fdoving: working on it :)
<Tonio_> ark code is really ugly :)
<fdoving> i met this cutie at work today: http://frode.kde.no/work/Bilde(243).jpg
<Hobbsee> fdoving: awww...cute :P
<fdoving> .. and belive it or not, i met another one, bigger kind too: http://frode.kde.no/work/Bilde(244).jpg
<Hobbsee> very cute :)
<Riddell> fdoving: sweet
<fdoving> very :)
* marseillai don't understand
<marseillai> i'm building my package in pbuilder
<marseillai> and got this error :
<marseillai> cd . && python2.5 setup.py build --build-base="/tmp/buildd/katchtv-0.91/./build"
<marseillai> python2.5: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<marseillai> there's no setup.py in my package
<ScottK-laptop> marseillai: Is it a cdbs package?
<marseillai> ScottK-laptop: yes but i give up this way
<marseillai> i do all with install file
<marseillai> perhaps not the cleanest way
<marseillai> but the easier for me
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  cdbs works really well if you have a good setup.py, but otherwise ...
<fdoving> marseillai: if you use cdbs, do you include any python magic at the top of the file?
<marseillai> DEB_PYTHON_SYSTEM = pysupport
<marseillai> ???
<fdoving> i don't know, i have no clue on anything python related.
<marseillai> ScottK-laptop: i don't have any setup.py
<fdoving> but i guess cdbs looks for setup.py somehow.
<mhb> marseillai: remember what I said to you about multiple question marks?
<mhb> marseillai: :o)
<fdoving> if you don't trigger it on your own, which you probably don't.
<marseillai> mhb: ???????? i don't understand your sentence
<fdoving> Tonio_: status?
<marseillai> fdoving: yes it was looking for setup.py in include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk so i remove it now and do it with my hand
<ScottK-laptop> marseillai: If you figured a way to do it through an install file and it works, then I'd go with it.
<mhb> marseillai: posting multiple (?)s in one sentence is unnecessary and may appear rude
<marseillai> ScottK-laptop: now i just need a wrapper ('im looking for an example) and a .desktop i'm doing right now and i should be ok
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Sorry can't help with that as all the Python packages I've done had a proper setup.py.
<marseillai> mhb: oki sorry just a bad practice i have
<marseillai> ScottK-laptop: do you know where i can find an example of a python wrapper
<marseillai> ?
<ScottK-laptop> No, sorry.
<Lure> Riddell: I have nominated bug 112120 fro Feisty SRU - it would be good to get displayconfig crashes also addressed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112120 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager crashes at startup" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112120
<Lure> Riddell: not sure if we can fix more than one bug with one SRU
* apachelogger is wondering what is going to happen when he reaches 20 packages on revu mainpage
<marseillai> apachelogger: you'll have to poke hobbsee ... :p
<Riddell> Lure: looks like a good one for SRU, yes you can fix more than one bug at once with a SRU
<marseillai> Riddell: my katchtv package is almost done i only need something to put in /usr/bin wich call /usr/share/katchtv/KatchTV could you tell me how to do ?
<marseillai> does a simlink is enough ?
<apachelogger> marseillai: sounds like a good idea ;-)
* marseillai was not sure
* apachelogger is actually wondering
<Lure> Riddell: ok, need to talk with _Sime_ about displayconfig crash issue (seems to be related to multiscreen/xinerama which is quite common these days)
<apachelogger> marseillai: why isn't katchtv stored in bin?
* apachelogger considers not proper coding in case of accessing file data
<marseillai> apachelogger: because it's pykde and every file must be in the same directory
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> marseillai: ok, simlink seems to be the only soultion
<apachelogger> or you might want to hack a bit and change the code :P
<marseillai> no no no
<marseillai> :)
<Riddell> marseillai: why is the executable in /usr/share ?
<Riddell> marseillai: is it a binary or a script?
* Riddell reads above
<Riddell> marseillai: symlink is fine, that's what kde-guidance does
<Riddell> marseillai: or create a 1 line shell script with echo which calls it
<marseillai> Riddell: oki i'm currently looking at calling dh_link in my rules file
<marseillai> Riddell: but i would like to have more explication about this one line script what do you mean by "echo" ?
<Mez> w00t I may have got kubuntu a mention in the wall street journal
<Riddell> marseillai: look at how kde-guidance does it
<marseillai> oki
<Riddell> Mez: ooh?
<Riddell> Mez: how?
<Mez> Riddell, I had an interview with them about something i do, and I bought up a couple of references to kubuntu :D lol - :D
<_StefanS_> uhm, I kinda wondering what will be the killer feature(s) of kubuntu gutsy... is there anything planned, or are we just doing package updates?
<_StefanS_> I/I'm
<mhb> _StefanS_: no killer on the horizon yet
<mhb> _StefanS_: perhaps it will be stability and ease of use :o)
<_StefanS_> uhm ok, so I guess it going to be the polish that sets it apart
<mhb> _StefanS_: is there a killer for Ubuntu Gutsy?
<_StefanS_> no don't think so...
<_StefanS_> donno how upstart is coming along
<_StefanS_> coz thats definitely nice
<_StefanS_> would be cool to see that bootsplash/usplash not flickering about when booting though
<mhb> is there somebody who monitors the Ubuntu features? Ubuntu FF had a lot of features Kubuntu FF had not, we'll be most likely including some of them in gutsy, but won't we fall one release behind again?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: gdebi-kde will be the killer feature
<_StefanS_> Riddell: gdebi-kde? uhm I dont think I heard about it :D
<Riddell> it'll be killer.  but not literally
<_StefanS_> uhm, ok frontend for local debs
<_StefanS_> but to be honest I cant think of any killer stuff we need, except for maybe kde 4, but that pretty far out in the horizon
<_StefanS_> Riddell: this is just funny... have you ever noticed that in gtk apps the buttons dont work if you click a button, and then leave the mouse over it as it changes, and click again :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that bug has been around like forever..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I have noticed, and I'm surprised nobody has fixed it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hehe, isn't that just funny ? :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems so obvious
<mhb> _StefanS_: perhaps the killer feature will be a nice kdesu/do effect :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: ah well, I actually working on it ;) - chances are that I good have time this week
<_StefanS_> mhb: kdesudo is definitely cool though
<mhb> _StefanS_: you know what would be killer? A nice Kubuntu website presenting the key Kubuntu features in a marketing-friendly way
<_StefanS_> mhb: yep we definitely need some nice exposure, the ubuntu.com site is just cool. Maybe we could just do s/ubuntu/kubuntu/g on their stuff.
<mhb> _StefanS_: with pictures, convincing text and so on
<_StefanS_> mhb: yep, totally agree
<_StefanS_> hmm I need a new cellphone
<_StefanS_> Riddell: have you considered the liberation fonts for kubuntu ? I think they are just amazingly nice
<Riddell> havn't we got quite enough fonts already?
<_StefanS_> well I was just thinking for default font..
<_StefanS_> but nevermind.
<mhb> the default font is nice, when properly anti-aliased
<ryanakca> hmmm... is it just me, or are spammers getting smart (not that they will ever be, but you know what I mean), and making their spam look like launchpad email?
<mhb> ryanakca: not here, could you perhaps forward that spam to me? :o)
<mhb> I'd like to see that.
<Tm_T> mhb: and from this day, every mail from ryanakca to you is considered as spam in your filters?
<mhb> Tm_T: no, my filters usually don't consider emails from people in my contacts as spam
<Tm_T> why not
<mhb> Tm_T: gmail magic
<Tm_T> sounds stupid
<mhb> Tm_T: and ryanakca did not send the email
<mhb> :o)
<Tm_T> haha
<ryanakca> mhb: back, hehe
<ryanakca> mhb: mhb at kubuntu?
<mhb> ryanakca: martin.bohm at kubu
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-13
<ryanakca> sending...
<ryanakca> mhb: sent
<mhb> ryanakca: it's no spam, it's just a jerk
<mhb> ryanakca: emailing to LP
<Riddell> mhb: if it's from the Recommends bug then hobbsee already contacted them
<mhb> Riddell: it has been removed from LP
<ryanakca> mhb: ah
<Riddell> manchicken: dood, tell me system settings in kde 4 isn't a work of perfection now!
<manchicken> Ooh, now I'm all excited.
* manchicken svn up's
<manchicken> Yeah, other than the ugly icons (which I suspect are more problems with the .desktop files than anything else) and the weird page setups, that looks beautiful.
<Riddell> manchicken: the lack of icons is entirely down to oxygen not being complete
<Riddell> manchicken: the only question now is how we slip it into kdebase without anyone noticing
<manchicken> Riddell: We need to make it a little less ugly...
<Riddell> manchicken: it's beautiful!
<manchicken> Riddell: A face only a mother could love that proggy.
<Riddell> what's wrong with it, besides the incomplete icons?
<ajmitch> manchicken: screenshot or I don't believe you
<manchicken> I don't like the weird way the panes are set up.
<manchicken> I think it would be better if each group of icons was not in its own little page widget.
<Riddell> manchicken: it wants ported to klistview http://www.ereslibre.es/?p=49
<Riddell> http://media.ereslibre.es/2007/06/klistviewselections.mpeg
<Riddell> which means re-writing all the search code etc
<manchicken> Why is that an mpeg?  Weird....
<manchicken> Screenshots normally get the job done here...
<manchicken> Hmm...
<manchicken> That's a list view?
<manchicken> Not bad.
<Riddell> told you before, list view in icon mode replaces KIconView
<manchicken> That's interesting.
<nixternal> how come I can't view that mpeg file?
<crimsun> does Konqueror crash, or does the part simply appear to not play?
<nixternal> the part simply doesn't play
<nixternal> tried kaffeine, vlc, mplayer...
<nixternal> none of them play it
<crimsun> VIDEO:  [FMP4]   974x716  24bpp  25.200 fps  814.6 kbps (99.4 kbyte/s) Selected video codec: [ffodivx]  vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
<crimsun> mplayer (current gutsy) plays it
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I just get a lovely blue window
<xerosis> plays in konqueror here
<nixternal> hrmm, do I need some proprietary junk?
<crimsun> you may.  I do have w32codecs installed.
<nixternal> it crashes vlc, shows a blue screen in kaffeine, and mplayer says something out output and -vo
<nixternal> I do now..and it is still a no go
<crimsun> feisty or gutsy?
<nixternal> feisty
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> c# is horrible..it is vb for the internet
<nixternal> then again, vb isn't all that bad, except it is only good for one platform
<nixternal> s/vb isn't all that bad/vb isn't all that bad especially with beginner programmers/
<jjesse> nixternal: tell me how you really feel?
<nixternal> jjesse: that would be very unethical for me to tell you how I really feel ;)
<jjesse> i think my hotel bandwidth has been throttled down :(
<nixternal> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/06/12/lolcat-alignright/
<nixternal> that is good stuff right there
<jjesse> i've been trying to download an 8 gig file since monday night
<jjesse> almost done with it :(
<nixternal> I have downloaded 4 DVDs in the last 2 hours here
<jjesse> dang
<nixternal> then again I am using the uni ethernet
<jjesse> i'm only get 8.2 kb/sec
<jjesse> currently at 295.9 MB of 851.3 MB for this file :(
<nixternal> I now have Kubuntu, Fedora, openSUSE, and PC-BSD
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> I bought a DVD burner a month back, and haven't burned a single disk with the darn thing
<jjesse> making up for that now?
<nixternal> just bought 2 19" widescreen monitors on Sunday, so I need to start using that box as a dev box
<nixternal> hehe ya
* jjesse is trying convice wife i need a new computer at home for working on things
<nixternal> I went to buy 1 20.1" or whatever widescreen and the guy is like why? I have 19" widescreen for $129...he had 2 left so I bought them
<jjesse> but she keeps on wanting to use the money to pay off the windows, and bathroom remodel
<nixternal> 20.1" == $300, 2 x 19" == $260
<nixternal> hrmm, I wonder ;)
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> ahh, I did windows 2 years ago
<nixternal> I borrowed from my CD account
<jjesse> we did both this year
<jjesse> we are borrowing from our money market account
<nixternal> are they charging tax on that?
<jjesse> from our money market?  we are just withdrawing the money
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<jjesse> so not really "borrowing" but it is our fun fund
<nixternal> you know your windows and bathroom possibly, can be claimed on the taxes
<jjesse> yup
<nixternal> I know I did it
<jjesse> tax credit
<nixternal> was an extra $1k I think
<jjesse> wow i'm down to 8 kb/sec on my transfer :(
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I haven't been that slow since 1994
<nixternal> err, 1995
<jjesse> i think i can count the bits as they come across the line
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<jjesse> awesome justin verlander 6-th no hit game
<jjesse> oh first no hitter for him, 6th for the tiggers
<nixternal> I was gonna say, 6 no-hitters for one pitcher is like a record or something
<jjesse> yeah
<jjesse> what is the address for ebn?  don't have it bookmarked on vm
<jjesse> never mind
<nixternal> englishbreakfastnetwork
<nixternal> ;p
<_marseillais> does someone has time for a revu ?
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: done :) will upload the ark fix today
<giangy> hey Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> yop giangy ;)
<_StefanS_> gday
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Helmut just applied my patch to the knetworkmanager extragear branch
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: branches/extragear/kde3/network/knetworkmanager
<Jucato> good day to all. and to all a good night :)
<_StefanS_> good night Jucato
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> er... s/night/evening/
<Jucato> sheesh :(
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: superb !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, he asked me if we should release 0.2 now as it is, or wait until the gui was redesigned. I told him to release now, and redesign gui later. Then we can hopefully have it in gutsy if nm0.6.5 makes it
<_StefanS_> ah what is that terminal program called for rs232 connections..
<_StefanS_> ah minicom :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: great ;)
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_
<Tonio_> yop Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> hop jobsee
<manchicken> I have baby pictures!!!
<Jucato> congratulations!!!
<Hobbsee> yay, manchicken!
<manchicken> I'm gonna put one up.
<Riddell> manchicken: isn't it a bit soon for that?
<manchicken> Riddell: Dacia had an ultrasound yesterday.
<manchicken> http://imagepaste.nulldigital.net/viewimage.php?id=244
<Hobbsee> manchicken: woo :)
<Riddell> aww, an ickle manchicken
<manchicken> It was moving around and everything.
<Jucato> hehe
<Riddell> it's saying "where's my internet connection"
<manchicken> Totally.
<Hobbsee> haha
<manchicken> "Plug in mommy!  It's time to hack!"
<manchicken> I wish Firefox would use the KDE file dialogs.
<Jucato> hm.. wasn't there a sort of "hack" to do that?
* Jucato researches
<mhb> Jucato: there were hacks to do that for GTK file dialogs, kde-apps likely
<Jucato> yeah. I forgot the name... researching for manchicken
<mhb> but I wish Firefox could also opened files with appropriate KDE apps
<manchicken> I found a hack to get it to use kmail instead of evolution, which is nice.
<manchicken> mhb: It can if you do much tinkering.
<manchicken> Because there are just some web programs that don't work in konq.
<manchicken> TinyMCE doesn't work very well in konq, so I use firefox with wordpress.
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, I'd expect the distro to do the tinkering for me, especially a distro that "just works" .o)
<manchicken> Yup :)
<Jucato> http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE or http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077
<manchicken> It would seem that despite our vastly superior desktop environment, they still abuse and neglect us.
<Riddell> manchicken: tell is to gnomefreak, he was thinking about a kde-firefox package
<manchicken> Riddell: That's a splendid idea.
* Hobbsee is interested in that too.
<Jucato> mhb: I think there's something in about:config for that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you hear we have a proper kubuntu-restricted-extras now inside ubuntu-restricted-extras, and i fixed lots of the bugs in it?  :)
<Jucato> woot Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> you deserve another stick :)
* Hobbsee fixed all but one - which should really be fixed in the individual packages
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wants a pony!
<manchicken> http://blog.notsosoft.net/2007/baby/baby-pictures.html
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I did indeed, thanks for that
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee even got to be co-maintainer of it :D
<Riddell> new kmobiletools beta out if anyone wants to package it
<_marseillais> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya _marseillais
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, do you have time for revu ?
<manchicken> What is kmobiletools?
<_marseillais> manchicken, a phone communication apps
<_marseillais> but it doesn't work with mine! :(
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: no, sorry.  i'm blasting someone into my way of thinking, and have been successful, and after that, i really need to study for this impending exam of doom.
<_marseillais> oki Hobbsee no problem
<fdoving> Tonio_: nice, what did you end up using to convert?
<Tonio_> fdoving: will show you the patch ;)
<fdoving> cool :)
<xerosis> mhb: ping?
<Hobbsee> heya xerosis
<xerosis> hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: grats on Core
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: :S
<xerosis> Hobbsee: have you asked amarok about the installation bug?
<xerosis> *mp3 installation
<Hobbsee> xerosis: sorry?  what about it?
<xerosis> Hobbsee: just wondered if they were aware of it is all
<xerosis> Hobbsee: seems a pretty obvious bug that's not getting much attention
<Hobbsee> xerosis: ahh, i keep not associating your nick with your LP name
<Hobbsee> true that.  i stopped looking at amarok
* Hobbsee has milestoned it, will poke someone into fixing it later
<Hobbsee> feel free to, if you wish
<xerosis> s/poke/threaten
<Hobbsee> :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: look who turned up :)
<Riddell> hmm?
<Hobbsee> Mez!!!
<Hobbsee> xerosis: poking is first.  threatening later.
<Mez> yes Hobbsee ?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Mez is alive. And net enabled :)
<Hobbsee> Mez: hello
<Mez> DaSkreech,  ?? he spoke to me yesterday
<Mez> and hello Hobbsee
<Mez> have poeople really missed me that much
<DaSkreech> :-P
<Hobbsee> yes
<Mez> aw :(
<Mez> missed abusing me I guess
* DaSkreech waits for Hobbsee to get out the pokkey stick
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what's your opinino on writing a main inclusion report?
<DaSkreech> If I knew what that meant I would be more eloquent ;)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportTemplate
<Mez> Hobbsee, MIC for whaT?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: need one for libkarma
<fdoving> Tonio_: still around?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: * libkarma (amarok. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/89591)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89591 in amarok "Please package Amarok Rio Karma support (--with-libkarma)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: thanks in advance :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm arround tommorow in my contrib days sponsored, will upload the patches then
<fdoving> Tonio_: can you check the state of kio-umountwrapper? is it stuck somewhere? lure uploaded it the 8th iirc.
<xerosis> what's happening to kalarm in kde4?
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll ping tommorow on that point
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm late at work now...
<Hobbsee> xerosis: ask in #kde4-devel or do applicable searches.
<fdoving> Tonio_: ok.
<Hobbsee> preferably in the other order
<Tonio_> fdoving: ping me tomorrow :)
<xerosis> Hobbsee: thanks
<fdoving> Tonio_: i won't be around untill you finish work, i guess :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: that's in my head for tomorrow
<fdoving> Tonio_: thanks.
<nixternal> crimsun: I need to file a bug report concerning sound. Sometimes when I play videos, when the video starts it drops the PCM level in KMixer to where you can't hear any sound
<nixternal> is this a KMixer problem or something else?
<DaSkreech> Oh you too?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> it is annoying
<nixternal> DaSkreech: bug 119803 has already been reported by someone
<Riddell> nixternal: kmplayer does that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119803 in kdemultimedia "kmix doesn't respect volume levels" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119803
<Riddell> other players shouldn't
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> it is when I am using Konqui
<Riddell> in gutsy or feisty?
<nixternal> Feisty
<Riddell> that'll be kmplayer then
* Hobbsee kills more kde bugs
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh bug killer...
<DaSkreech> that has a high likely hood to use the kmplayer kpart i think
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: did you agree to do that MIR, btw?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I haven't quite looked at it yet
<DaSkreech> is there a hard deadline/
<Hobbsee> not really.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: gutsy release, obviously
<nixternal> Riddell: in that report, the reporter also states that kxineplayer does it as well
<DaSkreech> OK yeah I can do that then
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee will chase you if you dont, dont worry :)
* DaSkreech starts to phear the stick
<nixternal> you are just now starting? Hell I have been phearing it for over a year now ;p
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i have more MIR's, if you want to write htem
* Hobbsee has a text file :P
* nixternal goes to the moon
* Hobbsee is starting to write text file TODO lists and such.
* Hobbsee blows up the moon.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: sling em my way if you need me to do so...I have a little time before my hectic schedule starts today
<nixternal> brb
<Hobbsee> Main Inclusion Reports:
<Hobbsee> * Dolphin
<Hobbsee> * libkarma (amarok. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/89591)
<Hobbsee> * ksynaptics
<Hobbsee> * KDE4 (eventually)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89591 in amarok "Please package Amarok Rio Karma support (--with-libkarma)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> nixternal: kxineplayer is part of kmplayer
<DaSkreech> Eventually ;-)
<DaSkreech> Well adept_updater just crashed after updating adept_updater
<DaSkreech>  good thign I updated it huh?
<nixternal> haha
<mhb> Hobbsee: ksynaptics?
<mhb> Hobbsee: oh, sorry, that's the mouse management tool
<Hobbsee> mhb: someone was talking about it - there's a wishlist bug filed in kubuntu-meta
* Hobbsee has a crazy eye for detail, and remembering things, unless it's the answer to "what's the time?" or "what's for dinner?" or "what's the weather?" and similar questions
<mhb> Hobbsee: I always mistake "Ksynaptics" for some apt package management tool
<Hobbsee> mhb: ksynaptic was a package management tool.
<fdoving> kynaptic
<fdoving> wasn't it?
<Hobbsee> oh yes.
<mhb> right, kynaptic
<mhb> no wonder I mix them up :o)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: we need to take a good look at the ksynaptics bugs before we decide on doing the MIR
<nixternal> it seems a lot of people have issues with it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: true that.
<nixternal> haha, true that...good one
<Hobbsee> it requires xorg.conf changes, iirc.
<nixternal> yup
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<nixternal> true that
<nixternal> I haven't heard that in a long long time
* Hobbsee says "true that" a lot.  the people at UDS would know :P
<nixternal> in Chicago that is pronounced 'true dat'
<Hobbsee> i'm Australian.  We speak English here.
* Hobbsee ducks
<nixternal> hehe, chicago is a cest pool of languages
<nixternal> Chicagi is a huge Italian, Polish, Latino, and African American city...so all of the accents tend to run together making for some interesting accents
<nixternal> Chicago!
<nixternal> can't even spell that correctly
<steveire> Hey. http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Kubuntu <<< Following this it says it won't work after alpha1. Is it important?
<meven> steveire it means that after alpha1 you have to compile cmake and qt4 instead of just having to install the packages
<steveire> meven: Are there instructions for that?
<meven> no absolutely not but this is what i understood
<fdoving> there are instructions for compiling qt-copy and cmake.. i think.
<meven> steveire no i am wrong
<steveire> meven: about compiling or about instructions?
<meven> steveire the instructions are just some lines later
<fdoving> steveire: you can use cmake and dbus from kubuntu feisty, i do.
<meven> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#CMake and http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Qt
<fdoving> steveire: qt, strigi, and so on, needs to be compiled.
<meven> i agree with fdoving
<fdoving> meven: don't need the cmake one.
<fdoving> the feisty one works well for me.
<meven> good to know
<meven> personnally i didnt succeed to compile KDE4
<meven> i think i will give i another shot
<meven>  i think i will give it another shot
<DaSkreech> kynaptic is turrible :(
<DaSkreech> adept is so much better
<nosrednaekim> there's a kynaptic?
<DaSkreech> Always ahs been
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu 1 shipped with it
<DaSkreech> I went back to Mandriva just because of it
<nosrednaekim> really... so its synaptic in qt?
<DaSkreech> No I think it just stole the name
<steveire> I'm moving on on that getting started page. I've run make on dbus. Now I can't make install because I don't think my kde-devel user has sudo priveleges. Should I give them to that account?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: ahh... too bad.
<steveire> Or should I switch back to my regular account and run sudo make install there?
<xerosis> nixternal: it was kxineplayer on mine
* xerosis goes to find a video
<nosrednaekim> steveire: giving kde-devel sudo priveldges is fine as long as you set a good pasword
<steveire> nosrednaekim: Will the alternative work?
<fdoving> steveire: you don't need that dbus. use the kubuntu one.
<fdoving> steveire: same goes for cmake, start from the Qt section.
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: if you want synaptic on KDE then contribute o the project but I recall playing with it and thinking it would have been better to make people learn how to use the konsole than foist kynaptic on them
<DaSkreech> OMO
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: lol. No actually I just want one thing in adept..
<nosrednaekim> download scripts.
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: I've heard of that and I saw the button in Synaptic.
<fdoving> download-scripts?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: sell me on it
<fdoving> what do they do?
<nosrednaekim> You see, I'm on dial up, so I can't get all the updates and such very easily
<nosrednaekim> (not to mention new packages)
<DaSkreech> fdoving:  you go through the motions of what you want to download then click a button and it will build a script that you can export to do it for you
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: is that correct?
<DaSkreech> it gets the debs from packages.ubuntu.com I think
<fdoving> DaSkreech: ah, smart.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... it makes a wget script. Then  I send it my dad at work and he gets the stuff for me
<fdoving> DaSkreech: similar to apt-zip then.
<DaSkreech> very
<steveire> fdoving: I think I was told I do need to install them from source?
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: there's a command line utility for it? sweet.
<xerosis> has anyone got a webpage to hand with an embedded video?
<fdoving> steveire: that's wrong. i use cmake and dbus from feisty with kde4.
<nosrednaekim> xerosis: youtube? ;)
<xerosis> nosrednaekim: non-flash :p
<steveire> fdoving: OK. Can't I use the qt4.3 from kubuntu too?
<fdoving> steveire: no. you must compile that.
<steveire> 'KDE is guaranteed to build against any Qt 4.3.'
<steveire> fdoving: I don't see the difference between qt4.3 and qt4.3ubuntu
<fdoving> steveire: the qt4 in kubuntu is a beta, it's not the final qt 4.3.0
<steveire> fdoving: I see. Thanks.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: DaSkreech: so is there any chance we could get that functionality? I'd do it except I don't know C++
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: make a wishlist bugreport on adept.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: ok..
<nosrednaekim> Is Adept developed by kubuntu?
<steveire> Could it be problematic mixing a lot of ubuntu debs and installed-from-source packages?
<DaSkreech> it's contributed to
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: manchicken does some adept hacking.
<nosrednaekim> steveire: no. as long as you build them as debs first.
<fdoving> steveire: not with the separate kde-devel user-setup explained in that tutorial.
<steveire> fdoving: But make installing qt4 applies to everyone, not just kde-devel...
<fdoving> steveire: not if you set QTDIR as explained.
<fdoving> steveire: then it'll match the qt-copy svn checkout, and you don't even need to run make install.
<fdoving> it'll be ready after 'make sub-src sub-tools'
<fdoving> steveire: important part: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Setting_up_the_environment
<rbrunhuber> If I choose a color depth on desktop installer, why is it ignored and 24 bits is used as default-depth anyways?
<steveire> [19:57]  <fdoving> it'll be ready after 'make sub-src sub-tools' <<< That's not on the page.
<fdoving> steveire: ok, 'make -j2' then. both works.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: should I file my wish bug on its launchpad entry?
<steveire> fdoving: Cool. Thanks.
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: yep, most likely to get fixed there, i guess, even if adept upstream is using kde-bts.
<nosrednaekim> ok. cool.
<manchicken> fdoving: What, you mean adept has an upstream? :P
<fdoving> :)
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: well well just the person I was looking for.
<fdoving> imaginary upstream :)
<DaSkreech> manchicken: feverish dream upstream :-)
<steveire> no objdir found. Tried /home/kde-devel/qt-copy <<< I get this when I try make -j2
<steveire> should I just mkdir?
<manchicken> Something is very wrong here...
<manchicken> Something keeps binding to my mouse, catching events before even xev sees them.
<manchicken> So that leads me to believe it's at the server level.
<fdoving> manchicken: is there a simple way to get the list of pacakges to be updated in adept?
<manchicken> Manager?
<fdoving> (looking for a shortcut, instead of reading libapt-front .h files)
<fdoving> manchicken: i'm in updater now, but i can move my feature to manager if that is easier.
<manchicken> Okay, well there's the changelogs...
<manchicken> I usually use that.
<fdoving> i would need the url
<nosrednaekim> I think ti would be better in manager anyway (If you are working on what I was talking about)
<fdoving> to the package.
<manchicken> fdoving: No you don't.  Just click the details button and go to the developer changelog tab.
<fdoving> manchicken: in code, i mean.
<steveire> no objdir found. Tried /home/kde-devel/qt-copy <<< I get this when I try make -j2. What can I do?
<manchicken> Oooooh.
<manchicken> You're modifying adept.  Gotcha.
<manchicken> If there was that'd be a apt-front thing I think...
<manchicken> Not sure.
<fdoving> ok, i just downloaded that.. so i'll dive into it.
<steveire> Anyone?
<steveire> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdesdk/scripts/makeobj <<< This is the only relevent result from a google search. I don't know what to do. Can anyone point me right?
<manchicken> Never seen that one.
<manchicken> Sorry.
<DaSkreech> anyone heard of kgrab?
<nosrednaekim> how do I file a bug as a wishlist?
<nosrednaekim> or does someone mod it so?
<steveire> fdoving: Is make sub-src sub-tools a drop in replacement for make -j2?
<manchicken> I don't know what the hell is going on, but this is really irritating.
<manchicken> In the middle of an X/KDE session something will hijack my number pad to make it control the mouse.
<manchicken> I don't even see xev events for the key presses....
<DaSkreech> There is a button sequence to make the numberpad take over the mouse functions
<DaSkreech> I did it once
<manchicken> Oh?
<fdoving> steveire: as http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Setting_up_the_environment says, "Be sure to comment out the line alias make=makeobj if you do not have the makeobj command available. "
<steveire> fdoving: The makeobj command is available though.
<fdoving> steveire: ok.
<fdoving> steveire: as for make sub-src sub-tools, those two will only run make in the src/ and tools/ directories.
<fdoving> make will do all
<fdoving> or as specified in the makefile.
<steveire> fdoving: Oh, wait: Or bash is completing makeobj from the alias.
<fdoving> if anything, 'make' will only make more stuff than sub-src sub-tools.
<manchicken> Crikey, I found it.
<manchicken> It's alt+f12
<manchicken> That's one of those things that'd be awful handy if you know how to turn it on and off, but when it mysteriously comes on you don't expect it and it looks like a real issue.
<steveire> fdoving: make: *** No rule to make target `sub-src'.  Stop.
<fdoving> steveire: is that qt?
<steveire> fdoving: I'm still in the qt-copy directory.
<fdoving> steveire: did you apply patches, and run configure as the page says?
<steveire> fdoving: Yes.
<steveire> I'd copied and pasted and it stopped at make -j2
<fdoving> why don't you use 'make -j2' as it says?
<fdoving> how stopped?
<steveire> no objdir found. Tried /home/kde-devel/qt-copy <<< I get this when I try make -j2. What can I do?
<fdoving> where is your qt-copy checkout?
<steveire> makeobj is available as well, because I installed the kdesdk-scripts package.
<fdoving> what does 'pwd' output?
<steveire>  /home/kde-devel/qt-cop
<fdoving> y
<steveire> with a y
<fdoving> ok.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/120250 thanks alot!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120250 in adept "Make dowload list available in Adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nosrednaekim> crap I spelled it wrong..
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<fdoving> steveire: try '/usr/bin/make -j2'
<steveire> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<fdoving> then you need to run the ./apply_patches and ./configure step again.
<steveire> fdoving: OK.
<steveire> Ah, should have looked at the configure output. The QtDBus module cannot be enabled because libdbus-1 version 0.62 was not found
<fdoving> steveire: get libdbus-1-dev
<crimsun> nixternal: right, not alsa.
<steveire> fdoving: Thanks. Configuring again.
<manchicken> Was that put in as a wishlist or as a bug?
<fdoving> manchicken: i changed it to that now.
<mhb> Riddell: have you seen this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-default-settings/+spec/kubuntu-logout-dialog/ ?
<mhb> Riddell: I've visited the Czech Ubuntu forums and some of them want that feature so much that they actually wrote a blueprint about it
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> dunno what's wrong with just having them in the k-menu
<steveire> make takes a /long/ time
<mhb> Riddell: I can request feedback in Czech, that should take less time
<mhb> Riddell: I'll tell them to write a rationale for it, then
<Riddell> why would you want to set the time to shutdown?
<Riddell> "Luciano L??lis de Lima (funrei) wants to be a member of Kubuntu Members" ever heard of him?
<mhb> I haven't
<mhb> Riddell: I could imagine some use cases but I'll ask them, perhaps they have better arguments for it
<manchicken> fdoving: Thanks.  Lots of adept bugs should be wishlist items.
<keescook> heya, quick question, what kde app launches when a non-disk usb camera is plugged in?
<manchicken> Riddell: If I had time for a little hackathon, would you prefer I work on kde4 system settings or adept bugs?
<Riddell> kwwii: dood!
<Riddell> kwwii: I need pantone numbers from you
<mhb> manchicken: if you ask me, I'd prefer you go for two hackathons :o)
<Riddell> manchicken: system settings is good enough in my opinion, anything else on it is cosmetic and replacing qt/kde3 with new classes, but not essentia
<Riddell> essential
<manchicken> Riddell: That's not an answer :)
<Riddell> manchicken: probably adept features would be bestest
<manchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> but whatever is most satisfying for you of course
<manchicken> The unicode issues are going to be the most fun.
<fdoving> nite.
<kwwii> Riddell: I do not have any pantone info on this machine (that is back in germany) - I will send an email to jane
<manchicken> Those are STL's fault.
<Riddell> kwwii: I don't think jane has it for that poster
<kwwii> ahhaaa...now I see
<kwwii> well, I do not have my mac with me so I cannot give them to you until next monday
<kwwii> jane could give you the pantone colors for the logo though
<Riddell> kwwii: are they the same?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork looks lighter than http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_akademy_banner.png
<kwwii> no, the colors on the wiki are from the old version
<DaSkreech> keescook: you have hard disk usb cameras?
<kwwii> the new version is different
<kwwii> it was changed 2+ releases ago
<Riddell> kwwii: when you're back in germany could you update that page then :)
* DaSkreech pokes Riddell to put in keyboard support for kss
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> It can't browse by keyboard :-(
<nixternal> ahh, xerosis is Kieran...howdy!! Great job on your bug work I have been seeing flooding the inbox :)
<DaSkreech> It's frustrating
* nixternal fell asleep watching star wars
<DaSkreech> Esp when trying to get to the mouse section!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Was all your dream slanted and flying away from you?
<mhb> if nobody touches that bug before feature freeze, I'll fix it then
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> DaSkreech: ^^
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I don't know, but the volume went low, had to check PCM and fix it :)
<nixternal> jdong: ktorrent 2.2rc1 is out, how come I dn't see an upload yet ?)
<nixternal> ;)
<mhb> DaSkreech: It's one of my "so many people reported that bug to me that it has to be fixed otherwise I'd be in trouble" bugs
<DaSkreech> mhb: Which?
<keescook> DaSkreech: as in, it's a pure USB, it doesn't end up mounted on /disk/camera
<mhb> DaSkreech: keyboard support for system settings
<DaSkreech> mhb: pleasepleaseplease
<DaSkreech> I have two bugs for system settings and that's the only one I care about
<mhb> DaSkreech: like I said, if nobody touches it before feature freeze, I will (try to) fix it after it
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> My other bug is with highlighting
<xerosis> nixternal: why thankyou :)
<nixternal> seems the Gnome side is going to use KHTML, possibly GtkHTML?
<nixternal> interesting reads...read stuff I didn't even know...Safari is based off of KHTML..I did not know that, I don't think
<DaSkreech> nixternal: shame on you :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> which read?
<nixternal> Planet Gnome
<DaSkreech> Yay! Attal is moving to a qt engine
<nosrednaekim> what is Attal?
<nixternal> This engine is at the heart of KDE4, and is being brought to Gtk by the work put in by various contributors, including Alp's port to Maemo (Alp, you rock dude) making it valuable for GMAE and Gnome in general.
<nixternal> This engine == KHTML :)
<nixternal> and webkit it seems has something to do...the write up was rather confusing to me, but I picked out GtkHTML
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: No clue but it's using qt now :)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: it's on the front page of happypenguin.org
<nosrednaekim> thts always good
<DaSkreech> !info attal
<ubotu> attal: turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1+cvs20060815-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 3140 kB
<DaSkreech> there we go :)
<nosrednaekim> cool
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<nixternal> yay!
<nosrednaekim> Thank bot
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nixternal> man, I thought PCLinuxOS was based/forked from Debian...it is RPM based, it just uses Synaptics and apt-get, no yum
<DaSkreech> I like the new Bot snack
* DaSkreech still votes for a !botslap
<nixternal> haha
<steveire> I've make'd qt. Finally :). Next strigi
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> strigi should be as as well as soprano..kdelibs is the fun one
<nixternal> hrmm, I wonder if it is time to dist-upgrade to gutsy on my lappy
<DaSkreech> soprano?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> it is the new name from QRDF I believe
<nixternal> seeing as it is a Qt based framework for RDF storage
<steveire> I'm following http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Troubleshooting_2. And make just ran without any errors. I tried running assistant, but it returned: 'assistant: cannot connect to X server'
<DaSkreech> nixternal: is that another Pillar of KDE4?
<nixternal> you need to export your display to 0.0
<nixternal> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<nixternal> then try and run it
<steveire> nixternal: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server\n Xlib: No protocol specified\n\n assistant: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<nixternal> how do you remove those icons from the desktop in gutsy? I thought that was fixed
<nixternal> steveire: you need to add the kde-devel user to the same groups as your normal user
<steveire> nixternal: the admin group?
<nixternal> yup
<Riddell> nixternal: that gnome-khtml blog makes many innacurate assumptions
<nixternal> heh, just open up kcontrol, and say "don't show icons on the desktop'
<nixternal> Riddell: so I noticed...about the whole svn import from Apple?
<steveire> There's nothing about that on the page. Are you sure? How do I add it to all the neccessary groups?
<nixternal> sudo groupadd kde-devel admin
<nixternal> logout and log back in
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> not groupadd, useradd
<nixternal> no, it is groupadd...I was looking on the wrong host
<nixternal> sudo groupadd kde-devel admin
<steveire> groupadd makes a new group though...
<Riddell> nixternal: ys
<Riddell> yes/
<nixternal> you can also use KMenu->System Settings
<nixternal> Riddell: that is expected from that side of de camp if you ask me
<nixternal> I have noticed so much fud on that planet in the past year...
<nixternal> gotta give it up to pk.o for not getting involved with the mudslinging
<steveire> nixternal: You sure it's not usermod -a admin kde-devel?
<nixternal> that should work as well
<Riddell> nixternal: hub is actually quite a KDE fan in many ways
<nixternal> there are 200 ways to skin that cat
<DaSkreech> Why is there perceived hostility between Gnome and Gearheads?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: how would you know after the first one?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: each of us hold similar passions
<steveire> nixternal: Same error after logout/in.
<nixternal> did you export the display again?
<steveire> yes
<nixternal> hrmm, I have .bashrc export for me
<nixternal> oh...I just realised you were trying assistant
<nixternal> that hasn't worked since the day they wrote that guide
<nixternal> continue on :)
<steveire> Is there something that does work?
<nixternal> not yet
<nixternal> that is just for Qt anyways
<nixternal> you will know if it didn't work when you go to build the next section
<nixternal> strigi, soprano, and kdelibs won't let you build if qt-copy didn't work
<crimsun> DaSkreech: and then there are those of us who don't care, because the env is secondary to another purpose.
<steveire> ok. Cheeers.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Praise be as long as it's not MS :)
<crimsun> well in nixternal's case, it is.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Actually, I do have XP on a 20GB partition, only because of my ASP.NET class
<nixternal> other than that, you will see 2 Debian boxes running, a Kubuntu box, a Free-BSD box, and my Kubuntu lappy
<nixternal> if you see XP running, that means I am doing homework
<nixternal> people in Chicago will tell you, I beat up windows kids!
<crimsun> see? a bully.
<DaSkreech> very MS
<nixternal> hahahhaha
<DaSkreech> it's rubbing off
* DaSkreech protects LongPointyStick
* nixternal goes to school where the people are a little less civilized
<DaSkreech> Well yeah
<DaSkreech> Chicago
<nixternal> school is a great place to beat up MS kids, most of them talk about My Space all day long like it is the greatest thing since toilet paper
<DaSkreech> nixternal: it's very close
<nixternal> hhee
<nixternal> ok, school time
<nixternal> later
<DaSkreech> !nix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<nixternal> gah
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> http://kdemonkey.blogspot.com/2007/06/plain-english.html
<manchicken> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=59957&file1=59957-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Alternate+Kubuntu+Logo
<manchicken> That looks neat.
<jjesse> evening
<claydoh> hey everyone
<jjesse> hey doctor nick
* claydoh sees manchicken is creating some traffic on the kubuntu users ml :)
* claydoh seldom posts there much anymore
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Don't like it it
<DaSkreech> manchicken:  -it
<manchicken> Don't like what?
<manchicken> The image?
<manchicken> claydoh: Yup.  It happens sometimes :)
<claydoh> I got involvrd in a top posting um 'debate' not too long ago
<DaSkreech> manchicken: yeah the alternate Kubuntu image
<claydoh> s/ involvrd /involved
<manchicken> Yeah.  I saw that one :)
<DaSkreech> I'm not liking it :)
<manchicken> At least in that one you don't get asinine comparisons to train tickets and such.
<manchicken> Software is no more like a train ride than a kitten is like space travel.
<DaSkreech> train tickets?
<manchicken> Long and painful story :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-14
<DaSkreech> manchicken: soooooo we aren't going to hear it?
<jjesse> man i love buffalo wings
<Riddell> gonnae someone merge kftpgrabber
<nixternal> Riddell: taking a look at kftpgrabber right now
<jjesse_> hmmm wind stopped outside, bet that means the storms are on the way
<jjesse> slow night tonight :)
<nixternal> Riddell: requested sync for kftpgrabber - they included our patch
<nixternal> very slow night tonight
<nixternal> jjesse: you guys getting storms over there?
<jjesse> supposed to
<jjesse> but they passed
<jjesse> :(
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> i like thunderstorms
<nixternal> I hate when that happens
<nixternal> you work yourself up for a good storm, and it passes you by
<jjesse> especailly cause they are comming from the east to the west
<jjesse> instead of the normal route
<nixternal> those are the good ones
<nixternal> especially when they meet the lake
<jjesse> i think deal or no deal is one of the dumbest shows on tvb
<jjesse> the people are retarted
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I don't think I would take the deal
<jjesse> they give up like 500k and lose everything
<nixternal> I would go all the way until the end
<nixternal> if I come home with a dollar, hey that is all I was meant to have
<jjesse> hah you would be one of those i would laugh at
* xerosis would deal first offer
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> has anyone won the million yet?
<jjesse> i don't think so
<DaSkreech> http://wubuntu.weejewel.net/
<jjesse> whats' that?
<DaSkreech> web Ubuntu
<Jucato> heh
<jjesse> Jucato: did you ping me the other day?
<Jucato> jjesse: yeah. about your FS View question on kubuntu-devel
<jjesse> oh
<Jucato> anyway, replied to the mailing list :)
<jjesse> oh  cool
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i get a time out to that wubuntu page
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> It worked earlier
<DaSkreech> guess it got dotted
<jjesse> Timeout on server
<jjesse>  Connection was to wubuntu.weejewel.net at port 80
<Jucato> it might be suffering from ubuntuforums.org effect :)
<jjesse> Jucato: was it you who showed me launchy for windows?
<jjesse> cause i'm really liking it
<Jucato> jjesse: yesssss. :)
<jjesse> i really like it
<Jucato> hehe I like it too. although I'm not on Windows most of the time nowadays
<DaSkreech> enso
<Jucato> not really
<Jucato> I mean it's a lot like Katapult but w/ the things I like :)
<jjesse> agreed
<Jucato> 1) multiple hits 2) themeable
<DaSkreech> katapult technically is themable :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> heya
<Jucato> technically is not the same as easily :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<DaSkreech> you didn't say easily :)
* Hobbsee eeks
* Jucato acks Hobbsee's eek
* Hobbsee has an exam today...
<DaSkreech> Does it involve a plastic cup?
<Hobbsee> dont think so
<jjesse> do you ever look at the clock and go holy crap what did i just do for the last 30 minutes
<Jucato> grrr!!! I just hate it when a book's index doesn't match the pages :/
<DaSkreech> Like google's cache
<Jucato> jjesse: no. I go "holy krap what did I just do for the last 2 hours"
<jjesse> lol
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah.  every night.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: for a C++ book, an index is essential :(
<jjesse> i think its worse when i travel cause then i just turn on the tv and forget what i'm doing
<Jucato> me? everyday... by night I don't look at the clock anymore...
<Jucato> I only notice the time when my eyes begin to droop...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i do that, and it becomes 6am.  i was *going* to get better after UDS, and it just got worse.
<jjesse> thats a bummer
<Jucato> timezones suck... have to adjust everytime...
<jjesse> just a reminder never try to download an 8 gig file over hotel internet
<Jucato> I'm glad my country sits on only one tz :D
<jjesse> Jucato: what is "your country"
<Jucato> philippines
<Jucato> (never heard? :D)
<jjesse> didn't remember
<Jucato> hehe
<DaSkreech> Really?
<Jucato> it's my country! mine!!
<jjesse> all hail king Jucato
<Jucato> ok time to go back to access specifiers...
<Jucato> king Jucato trembles before Queen Hobbsee of the Pointy Sticks
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> Darn you Hobbsee. open source your pointy sticks!!
<Hobbsee> why?
<DaSkreech> We all want to share in them :-( It's not fun having all the power in one well made fist
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> dream on
<Jucato> lol! now I know why QObject::connect is called like that :)
<Jucato> oops sorry :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's no fun if you all have pointy sticks too.
<DaSkreech> oh no
<DaSkreech> we would contribute to your pointiness :)
* n8k99 would stop being so blunt
<DaSkreech> See? It's a charitable work!
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> but it's fun poking people, and i cant do that if they're pointy stick enabled too...
<n8k99> !Hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Jucato> beware Hobbsee... too much poking with your point stick will eventually lead to more piercing than poking... :/
<Hobbsee> Jucato: er, i found that out at UDS actually...
<Jucato> O.o
* Hobbsee was using some of the toothpicks to poke people.
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> at the palace
<Jucato> well, it's pointy and a stick... but not long... hence it didn't work as planned :)
<Hobbsee> still very sharp, though.
<Hobbsee> especially if you have a helper
<Jucato> oooh maybe you should add "sharp" to "long pointy stick" :D
<Hobbsee> so then there are *two* poking
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i sometimes do - the Sharp Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Jucato> hahah!
* n8k99 crawls into an abandonned tortoise shell
<DaSkreech> tortoisesvn ?
<Jucato> KTurtle
<DaSkreech> that's a turtle that's different
<jdong> nixternal: funny you should mention that.... bug 120312 :D
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120312 in ktorrent "Sponsor: KTorrent 2.2~rc1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120312
<jdong> bwahaha
<Jucato> nixternal: looks like what you predicted about Linspire might become a reality...
<DaSkreech> nixternal is a witch! Burn him!
<nixternal> muhahha
<DaSkreech> Since I'm obvioulsy not going to bed now I'll just hit up my good frined commit-digest
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> well, someone needs to hit up the kftgrabber sync
<nixternal> right ScottK-laptop ?
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> perfect timing I tell you
<nixternal> jjesse_: Kubuntu Docs: any ideas for Gutsy? I think all we need to do is build up what we already have
<DaSkreech> Well done scotty!
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Won't it sync automatically?
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Tell me where to find the Gutsy New queue in LP and I'll look at it.  I don't have it bookmarked on my laptop and I can't find it for the life of me...
<nixternal> dunno, does it?
<ScottK-laptop> It doesn't have an Ubuntu unique revision.  Are we past auto syncing in the sched?  I haven't looked lately.
* ScottK-laptop looks
<nixternal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kftpgrabber/+bug/120300
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120300 in kftpgrabber "Please synce kftpgrabber (0.8.1-1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nixternal> I don't know, Riddell asked for someone to do a merge, but Debian is using our Kubuntu patch so we can drop Kubuntu changes
<nixternal> so since they are doing the patch now, we can just sync it
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: OK.  I looked at it wrong before, it does have an Ubuntu unique revision.  My bad.
<nixternal> it did have one
<ScottK2> Stupid Hotel internet connection.  I'm looking at the sync.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: doc something for me :)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: what's up?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: find out what the hekk kgrab is and do a writeup on your blog :)
<nixternal> kgrab...never heard of it
<DaSkreech> Me either
<DaSkreech> and neither has google ... much
<DaSkreech> but I'm hearing it's all that with a side of ksnapshot and katpult goodness
<nixternal> well, from what I am reading on kde-core-devel (2006-09-06) it is just ksnapshot so far w/o all of the buttons
<ScottK2> nixternal or anyone who knows: I could do with a link to the NEW queue in LP...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hrmm...I am unfamiliar with the new queue
<ScottK2> nixternal: Bug #120300 was more complicated than you thought.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120300 in kftpgrabber "Please synce kftpgrabber (0.8.1-1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120300
<nixternal> ScottK-laptop: but those weren't ubuntu changes
<nixternal> if they were, they were never addressed
<nixternal> I think the reason between the changes is because the amount of time that has lapsed between our last merge and the 2 or 3 updates that Debian did
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: I think the changelog that alegedly showed the remaining Ubuntu changes was radically wrong.
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: In particular I'm worried about the build-dep differences not being addressed.
<nixternal> well, the only other change that was in the log was removing libgamin
<ScottK-laptop> All the changes in /debian should be documented either in the Debian or Ubuntu debian/changelog, so it looks to me like somebody hasn't been documenting all their changes.
<nixternal> kdelibs4-dev is correct
<nixternal> I would say that would be Debian and not us..I hope
* ScottK-laptop downloaded both packages and debdiffed them.  I'd suggest doing that and going through it.
<ScottK-laptop> As I understand the process, when you say it's safe to sync over the Ubuntu diff, you have to address all of the differences.
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> this is a mess
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Yes it is.
<nixternal> no debian/control differences between debian's 0.8.0-0 and 0.8.1-1
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: I debdiffed the latest Debian and Ubuntu releases and it looked ugly.
<nixternal> ya, I just did the same
<nixternal> well the debian/ portion at least
<nixternal> I would like to know why debian/control changes were made and not documented
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Right.  That's all that counts since the upstream version is different
<nixternal> and the upstream version is also correct
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Agreed it's be nice to know why (actually who so we can ask Ms. LongPointyStick to pay them a visit).
<nixternal> if we merge this, all it does it continue on with the nastiness and the broken merges in the future
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: The right answer is to go through the differences in /debian and either drop them or document them so whoever gets to it next clearly knows what's up.
<nixternal> to document them as drops, in the changelog add a section like [Richard A. Johnson]  above fboudra's changes?
* ScottK-laptop looks
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Do it just like a merge where you make kftpgrabber (0.8.1-1ubuntu1)
<nixternal> and then the next release we can sync?
<nixternal> hopefully
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: If you get through it all and decide nothing needs to be kept, then maybe this one can be a sync, it just needs to be evalutated and documented (in the bug for a sync and in the changelog for a merge).
<nixternal> well I can tell you now nothing needs to be kept
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Then in that case update the sync bug to describe all the differences and say it's OK to sync over them.
<nixternal> roger that
* nixternal gets to grep'n
<ScottK-laptop> You'll need to resub UUS once that's done.
<nixternal> k
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Jucato> afternoons :)
<_marseillais> hi
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> so whats up ?
<Jucato> I'm up now :)
<Jucato> (from an afternoon nap :P)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well one's gotta sleep sometime.. My girl woke up this morning at 6:00... too bad when you're not really in bed until after midnight
<_StefanS_> Jucato: gets you after a while ;)
<Jucato> hehe :)
* Jucato yawns...
<ScottK-laptop> _StefanS_: How old is your girl?
<Jucato> I do need to control my sleeping habits though...
<_StefanS_> ScottK-laptop: just 10 months :)
<_StefanS_> ScottK-laptop: another one coming in ~2 months (boy)
<ScottK-laptop> _StefanS_: Ah.  My youngest is 4, so I can still remember.
* _StefanS_ feels he will get busy
<ScottK-laptop> Oh wow.
<ScottK-laptop> and tired
<_StefanS_> ScottK-laptop: hehe yea, well we want them to be close
<Jucato> eheh :)
* Jucato is lucky... for now... :)
<_StefanS_> ScottK-laptop: hopefully they will get alot from eachother
<giangy> new-generation hackers.
<giangy> :)
<giangy> 'morning guys
<_StefanS_> hehe
<ScottK-laptop> bruises, cuts, concussions.
<ScottK-laptop> And then they'll be great friends after they are adults
<Jucato> that never happened with me and my sis... (4 years apart)
<_StefanS_> ScottK-laptop: oh yes, she's just started to pull herself up on her feet on just about any occasion, and she hit something and got nosebleed
<Jucato> we're like cats and dogs...
<_StefanS_> ScottK-laptop: hopefully..
* _StefanS_ boots his gutsy vm to check for new stuff..
<ScottK-laptop> My wife has the theory that the more they fight as children, the more likely they are to get along as adults
<_StefanS_> ScottK-laptop: sounds interesting; never heard that one before :)
<_StefanS_> hmm I'm looking for a good firewall package for ubuntu so I can retire my soekris firewall
<_StefanS_> anyone know of one?
* ScottK-laptop just has iptables rules.
<ScottK-laptop> Do you really need one?
<_StefanS_> uhm..
<_StefanS_> no but I'm lazy, and used to gui/web interface..
<_StefanS_> maybe I should just use webmin
* ScottK-laptop doesn't bother on desktops, only on internet exposed servers
<_StefanS_> and iptables ofcourse
<_StefanS_> its for my server..
<ScottK-laptop> Ah
<ScottK-laptop> Once you get a decent iptables script setup, it really doesn't take a lot of maintenance.
<_StefanS_> got a nice mini-itx core duo 2.16 ghzin a nexus psile case
<_StefanS_> right, I just want to save my electric bill, and the cpu in the soekris box is only a 266mhz geode
<_StefanS_> not good for QoS ..
<_marseillais> _StefanS_, do you allready have your @ubuntu.com mail ?
<_StefanS_> _marseillais: nope, how do I get it?
<_marseillais> if i've well understand it should come alone
<Jucato> _StefanS_: er...
<Jucato> you didn't get a cloak yet even...
<_marseillais> but nothing yet
<_StefanS_> Jucato: right..
<Jucato> you have to join the LP team first
<Jucato> then the email comes about 24 hours later or less
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hmm didn't know that
<Jucato> more or less
<_StefanS_> looking..
<_StefanS_> got a link for the launchpad team?
<_marseillais> Jucato, wich lp team?
<Jucato> kubuntu-members
<_marseillais> Jucato, i'm in this team since more than a week now
<Jucato> hm...?
<Lure_> _marseillais: did you try to send to <nick>@ubuntu.com?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I'm already member of kubuntu-team->ubuntu-team, isn't that enough
<Lure_> _marseillais: it just worked for me
<Jucato> oh yeah, you don't get  any notification.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I don't think so. you need to be part of ubuntumembers, which you are automatically joined to if you join kubuntu-members
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well thats what I meant :)
<_StefanS_> great, now my providers smtp is down
<Jucato> er... kubuntu-members is different from kubuntu-team :)
<_StefanS_> oh
<_marseillais> arf
<_marseillais> i'm stupid
<Jucato> hm... but who do you poke now for the cloak, now that Seveas is gone? :/
<Jucato> hm....
<_marseillais> i was trying marseillai@ubuntu.com
<_marseillais> could someone poke me at cyrilb856@ubuntu.com ???
<_StefanS_> Jucato: seems like kubuntu-members makes you indirect of kubuntu-team
<_StefanS_> _marseillais: I'll try
<_StefanS_> _marseillais: sent it
<_marseillais> thx
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I guess so... the whole hierarchy of LP teams still has me confused
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes... someone has over structured the lp pages I think..
<_StefanS_> K.I.S.S..
<_StefanS_> hey the email works
<Jucato> there's kubuntu-users, kubuntu-team, kubuntu-members, and-god-knows-what-other-kubuntu-teams
<_StefanS_> _marseillais: got yours also
<_marseillais> :) thx Lure and _StefanS_
<_marseillais> :)
<Jucato> now all you need is the cloak :)
<Jucato> maybe nalioth is the guy to poke for this now
<_StefanS_> Jucato: maybe you should just join [a-z] ubuntu-.* ?
<Jucato> [a-z] buntu* actually
<Jucato> (ubuntumembers doesn't have a '-')
<_StefanS_> Jucato: [a-z] ubuntu.*
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: dont you know your regexes ;)
<Jucato> my regex sucks :)
<_StefanS_> . all chars
<Jucato> duh! obviously :P
<_StefanS_> Jucato: are you getting somewhere in the c++ world?
<Jucato> yeah. progressing quite a bit. decided to skip recursion for a later day/week/month/year :P
<Jucato> getting a bit deeper into classes now
<_StefanS_> sounds good..
<_StefanS_> I sort of reading on the subclassing stuff
<Jucato> this book seems to have an obsession with const...
<Jucato> const int * cont ptr.... const on almost everything that can be const'ed
<_StefanS_> uhm ok.. didn't really notice anything like that in my book(s)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> yeah this book emphasizes on "principle of least privilege" as a good software engineering practice...
<Jucato> maybe I'm just new... but seeing const on almost every line in a class definition seems quite.. um... funny :)
<_StefanS_> just ignore it :) - the whole of c++ is alot about structure that tends to be the same all the time
<_StefanS_> like java...
<Jucato> I didn't see much const's in KDE code.. so yeah, might put it in the backburner for a while
<_marseillais> second question
<_marseillais> who has time to revu my katchtv package?
* Jucato prepares for the 2nd round
<_marseillais> Jucato, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5494 :p
<Jucato> ah ok.. can't help there :P
* Jucato points _marseillais to Lure or someone else :)
<Lure> _marseillais: sorry no time today (probably until weekend... :-(
<Jucato> aw... :/
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: show me the money!!!
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> yo !
<Tonio_> okay let's go with the patches
<Tonio_> I have penty of patches to upload :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sounds good ? What is it?
<Tonio_> ark, fixes several bugs
<Tonio_> kdebase, correct the usplash on shutdown
<Tonio_> a few changes in kds structure
<Tonio_> and other things
<Tonio_> and I have to make a point on kdesudo
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll check the status of umountwrapper
<Tonio_> but first I'm switching to gtsy
<Tonio_> pray for me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll work on dolphin today too :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the MIR that'll help
<Tonio_> also I'll have internet at home within a week, so I'll be finally active for the end of the dev cycle
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://beta1.suse.com/private/hschaa/knetworkmanager/
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: grat !
<Tonio_> +e
<Tonio_> pffffffff lots of work today :)
<_StefanS_> if the rc is without bugs, it will be released very soon
<Tonio_> I also have to work on dolphin :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll work on the packaging today :)
<_StefanS_> sweet :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hows networkmanager 0.6.5 coming for gutsy?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cause it wont work without it :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll check ;)
<Tonio_> finished the update, rebooting........ pray for me :)
<root__> anyone there ?
<Tonio--> I just switched to gutsy and there is a HUDGE problem with xorg :)
<Riddell> tsk tsk
<Tonio--> no way to detect my screen, with fglrx, ati or even vesa driver....
<Tonio--> I need someone to please download the latest radeon drier on ati and send it to me
<Tonio--> the form to download doesn't work on link or elinks
<Riddell> where would someone find that?
<Tonio--> hey Riddell ;)
<Tonio--> Riddell: planning to work on dolphin today, as long as I can get my macbook to work as expected
<Riddell> "   ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver 8.37.6"?
<Tonio--> the fglrc driver complains the xorg version which changed to 7.1 to 1.3, I guess that's my issue in fact
<Tonio--> Riddell: not sure of the version, but that's probably the one yes :)
<Riddell> erk, 50MB
<Tonio--> I know.......... :)
<Tonio--> Riddell: I can wget if you give me the direct url
<sebas> Tonio--: Use vesa :)
<Tonio--> hum, irssi can be pretty usefull in some cases :)
<Tonio--> sebas: doesn't work......
<sebas> huh?
<Tonio--> sebas: that's why I'm a bt affraid
<Tonio--> sebas:neither vesa, nore ati drivers do work
<Riddell> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run
<Tonio--> ati complains there is no screen found
<Tonio--> vesa complain there is a screen, but no conf usable
<sebas> Tonio--: Move your conf out of the way and see if Xorg understands it
<sebas> It might just work :-)
<Tonio--> sebas: move the conf ?
<sebas> Autodetection stuff should be vastly improved in xorg
<Tonio--> delete and start without xorg.conf ?
<sebas> Yes, start xorg without config file
<Tonio--> interesting, testing
<Tonio--> fatal error, no screens found
<sebas> bah
<Riddell> DVDs oversixed by 400MB
<Tonio--> sebas: will test with the latest fglrx, but I'm affraid the problem is just that xorg can't see my screen for some reason
<Tonio--> sebas: even the screen detection on dpgk-reconfigure says it fails
<sebas> Yeah, just wait two years for fglrx to support Xorg 7.3
<sebas> Hm, sure it's a fglrx problem?
<Tonio--> sebas: how to do in between ? ;)
<Riddell> don't worry, AMD will have made it free software by then
<sebas> irssi, elinks and so on
<Tonio--> sebas: and why doesn't it work with vesa or ati then ?
<sebas> Riddell: hehehe :D
* hunger read about free drivers for the R500 chips from ATI.
<sebas> I've talked to Chris Schla:ger (KDE guy, works for that division of AMD): "Dream on"
<Tonio--> I don't mind not having fglrx, just a working driver
* sebas too.
<Tonio--> sebas: is gutsy/7.3/ati or vesa supposed to work ?
<sebas> Compositing support would be nice, powermanagement support mandatory.
<sebas> vesa should work I think.
<hunger> sebas: And it should not crash when switching from X to a console and back... the proprietary drivers do that a lot here.
<sebas> hunger: Yeah, but that's a feature, let's first get the driver stable ;-)
<Tonio--> I just saw that new macbook pros have nvidia :/
<Tonio--> sebas: frustrating
<sebas> Tonio--: Hmm
<sebas> I can't say anything more than "ATI sucks"
<Riddell> does nvidia not?
<Tonio--> sebas: yeah, works with the latest ati hehe
<Tonio--> sebas: bad thing, vesa and ati are failing....
<mhb> Riddell: how hard is it to code a dialog offering to download non-free codecs, like Amarok has?
<Riddell> mhb: not hard, see /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3
<mhb> Riddell: people want that in other places, too... k3b, kaffeine, etc.
<Riddell> ah well, the hard part is the application knowing when and what to download
<mhb> Riddell: also, for some reason, FLAC audio does not work out-of-the-box
<mhb> Riddell: cant we guess that from the suffix, if there is no better solution?
<Riddell> maybe, but it's an upstream issue
<Riddell> oh good, Tonio_ has stopped using irc as root :)
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhhh that's better :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha :)
<Tonio_> okay so I'm back in the effort, let's move on !!!!!!!
<mhb> Riddell: somehow upstream could say codec distributing is the distributions issue
* mhb shuts up
<Riddell> mhb: but detecting that codec X isn't available and asking for it to be installed is part of the application
<Riddell> installing it is distro specific of course
* Tonio_ rebooting to finish the installation and works...
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks a lot for the link, that helped
<Tonio_> Riddell: upgrade broke my kdmrc file, I get the userlist now
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that a known problem ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, looks like we need to explicitly hide the userlist in /etc/default/kdm.d/.......
<Riddell> the user list is ment to be there
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<Tonio_> well the theme isn't really compatible with this
<Tonio_> Riddell: will that change ?
<Riddell> looks fine to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: want a screenshot ?
<Riddell> if you can do one
<Tonio_> Riddell: depends the number of users you have :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me try
<Tonio_> Riddell: stop me if I'm wrong but we never had the userlist before right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's right, it's a new feature in tribe 1, we've yet to decide if we want to keep it
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, but I don't understand how could that fit in the theme, as it depends the number of users
<Riddell> the box is a fixed size
<Tonio_> okay so let me check ;)
<Tonio_> I'm trying to recreate the issue in virtualbox
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/preview.png
<Tonio_> hum that's not what I get at all :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we should consider fixing the dpi on the kdm dialog then
<Riddell> fdoving: how's your swedish?
<Riddell> fdoving: what do you make of this? http://kubuntu-se.info
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so in fact my problem is just a problem with the font size on kdm
<Tonio_> maybe we should reduce it a bit fo languages that have long words
<Tonio_> in fact the username and password fields are going over the "return" image
<hunger> Tonio_: DPI on kdm seem fine to me...
<Riddell> it all depends on your monitor
<hunger> Tonio_: At least since I added a DisplaySize stanza to my xorg.conf:-)
<Riddell> or that
<hunger> Without that kdm is the only qt-based app that has *not* changed its font sizes in gutsy.
<hunger> Fonts seem to switch between to big and too small at least once per ubuntu-release:-(
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but we need to find something working on most machines
<Tonio_> Riddell: in case of french language, with the size of the userlist, you won't get something nice except with very, very small fonts.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: the cause is more the long words than the dpi in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: username = nom d'utilisateur
<Tonio_> password = mot de passe
<Tonio_> here is the issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you set kdm to french automatically?
<Riddell> or how did kdm get set to french?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, dunno, it was automatically in french for me :)
<Tonio_> lemme check....
<hunger> Tonio_: You could remove the user list again... it is ugly anyway.
<Tonio_> Riddell: this isn't something I did myself to be honnest, or I can't remember when
<Tonio_> hunger: yeah.........; I'm not fine with this idea
<Tonio_> hunger: also lots of softwares are creating users that are not defined as system accounts, like vmware
<Tonio_> hunger: the result is just a bloated list in fact
<hunger> Tonio_: I have about 30 users in that list. It is a big PITA for me.
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing in kdmrc for me
<Riddell> Tonio_: interesting, I wonder if ubiquity does it for you
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdm is just translated nativelly here
<Riddell> Tonio_: grep Language= /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I never use ubiquity, always text install
<Riddell> bah
<Tonio_> Riddell: no language set
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> maybe KDM has learned to use the system language
<Tonio_> possibly, indeed
<Riddell> anyway, we can make the box wider if the text labels don't fit
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that creates an issue with the theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: another option indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact the point  would probably just to change the "return" button position
<Tonio_> more on the right
<Tonio_> sad the position can't be relative to the form fields
<hunger> Riddell: Making the box wider depending on the text is a good idea.
<hunger> Riddell: My display has 132dpi... which makes the fonts render bigger than the theme authors assumed they will ever become.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm investigating concerning the kdm translated
<hunger> bigger as in "using more pixels"
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw isn't there a way to in kds in postinst read the system lang and echo it in /etc/default/kdm.d ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: to be honnest, my macbook is the only machine ever that I've seen using a translated kdm
<Tonio_> all other machines don't, and I don't know how that happened...
<Tonio_> Riddell: reading the system language shouldn't be hard in my opinion
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've got a casper bug open for that
<Riddell> but maybe KDM in 3.5.7 has learnt about the system language
<Tonio_> Riddell: I had the translation before 3.5.7
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think with 3.5.5
<Tonio_> bt that's always been unique with my laptop :/
<Tonio_> I had to force the laguage with 3.5.7 and the french parliament for example
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: are you aiding the french parliament installing those kubuntus?  :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the project is done in fact :)
<_StefanS_> oh
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I did all the desktop implementation, I've been engaged by the company doing this ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I find it nice that kubuntu was chosen, it always seems to be ubuntu whenever that sort of thing is going on
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sounds like a great job :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep :)
<Tonio_> except it didn't help me to contribute much for kubuntu in fact :)
<_StefanS_> no it probably took up alot of your time
<Tonio_> Riddell: the maintained dolphin branch is on kde svn ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it did, pretty much
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: worked 80 hours last week for example
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you know how to change the fonts in xterm btw, ?
<Tonio_> 70 hours the week before that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: eeks, hope you get paid well for it ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope I don't use xterm
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep, the salary is good btw :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it uses those nasty -----font-x-sds (X fonts) layout
<Tonio_> argh
<_StefanS_> sounds good :)
<steveire> Hi. I'm following these instructions: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4. I was getting errors similar to this when I tried to run the assistant program: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1550805&postcount=4. I've since run xhost + and now I can run assistant. Shouldn't there be something about xhost in the build page?
<Riddell> Tonio_: d3lphin?  I've no idea
<Tonio_> that's the name of the branch ?
<Tonio_> ho, it is a fork
<Tonio_> still maintained over kde3, interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact d3lphin is a fork of dolphin
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is we probably don't want a new package in the repos for this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'l looking at the diff so that we can patch dolphin to d3lphin
<steveire> No one? Is xhost the right way to solve that problem>
<steveire> ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I agree on no new package
<Riddell> steveire: #kde4-devel a better place to ask
<steveire> Riddell: OK.
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed, kdm is in english on the other machine........
<Riddell> Tonio_: spooky
<Tonio_> vert strange....... I'm trying to switch the language on my system, just to have a look
<Tonio_> Riddell: got it
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdm reads /root/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals to get the Language
<Tonio_> Riddell: ugly :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: set the lang using kdesu kcontrol and that'll work
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> and pretty daft
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> instead of looking at the system lang.......; stupid
<Riddell> it shouldn't be hard to fix I'd guess
<Riddell> can't be that difficult to find the system language
<Tonio_> Riddell: where does qt-language-support reads the installed lang ?
<Tonio_> s/installed/choosen
<Riddell> dunno, I didn't write it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm looking at the code :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it remembers the choosen one, so there is obviously a way to read this :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it gets the language from /etc/default/locale, looking at LANG
<Tonio_> just gets rid of .UTF-8 and that's it
<Hobbsee> hiya all
<Hobbsee> hrm.  someone wants to interview me
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't we simply improve qt-language-selector to output a new file in /etc/kdm.d ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: better than touching the file for upgrades :)
<Riddell> wrong place
<Riddell> we should edit /etc/init.d/kdm
<Tonio_> Riddell: /etc/default/kdm.d sorry :)
<Riddell> add it to the sed lines following genkdmconf
* Hobbsee curses exams and such
<Riddell> no need to set anything in /etc/init.d/kdm, it's already set in /etc/default/locale
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that better to output a file in /etc/default/kdm.d ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: touching a package installed file includes asking questions on upgrade
<Tonio_> that's why I wold favor a 30-kdm-lang file outputed by a script that would set the language, no ?
<Riddell> I don't see the point, it means editing casper, debian-installer and language-installer
<Riddell> just do it by default, using /etc/default/locale
<Tonio_> that's what I mean
<Riddell> and optionally have an option that can be set in /etc/init.d/kdm to not do it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think you missunderstand me :)
<Tonio_> I'm just talking about installing a little bash script in /etc/rcS.d
<Riddell> whatever for?
<Tonio_> that script would run at system boot, reads the lang from /etc/default/locale, and outputs the setting in a /etc/default/kdm.d/30-kdm-lang file
<Tonio_> so that the kdm lang is always sync with the system one
<Tonio_> isn't that clean ?
<Tonio_> can also be done via init.d/kdm btw
<Riddell> well you'd still need to edit /etc/init.d/kdm to support it
<Tonio_> why ?
<Riddell> because otherwise it won't support it
<Riddell> look at /etc/init.d/kdm in gutsy
<Riddell> it uses genkdmconf to create a new temporary kdmrc and uses sed to edit it
<Riddell> just add another sed line to use /etc/default/locale
<Riddell> scripts to echo /etc/default/locale to /etc/default/kdm.d is just another level of complexity
<Tonio_> hum.....
<Tonio_> different opinions :)
<Tonio_> in my opinion that more simple, but I see your point
<Tonio_> I mean, the /etc/init.d/kdm.d is easilly readable and figurable, more that hiding the feature deeply in initd/kdm
<Tonio_> but that's just my opinion :)
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<Riddell> it needs to go into /etc/init.d/kdm.d anyway, hiding the feature in /etc/rcS.d is nasty
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: but would you read and override the language directly from init.d/kdm and not write it /etc/default/kdm.d ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: even if it was in /etc/default/kdm.d, you would of course still need to read and override the language directly from init.d/kdm
<Tonio_> Riddell: true
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! (got disconnected :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: the idea is just to make it visible somehow :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw that /etc/defualt/kdm.d thing is very limited in fact
<Tonio_> you can override any kdm setting with it.......
<Riddell> only if you edit init.d/kdm first
<Tonio_> yep, that's what I see
<Tonio_> Riddell: but would you read /etc/default/locale from init.d/kdm ?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> hum okay let's try this
<Tonio_> Riddell: and would you sed language directly or would you output it to a 30xxx file ?
<Riddell> just sed
<Tonio_> hum okay
<Tonio_> that wouldn't make it clear to the user where is the value read from :)
<Tonio_> I would personally locate kdm and find the file
<Riddell> neither does using a random script to output to /etc/default/kdm.d, that just adds further abstraction
<Tonio_> that's why I'd like to output it in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: so what about that :
<Tonio_> Riddell: reading from init.d/kdm, outputing to etc/default......., then read by kdm again with a sed rule as done for the previous settings
<Tonio_> just to have the language the same way we hack the theme in fact
<Tonio_> that's my point
<Riddell> what's the point?  you'd end up with a config file which is overwritten every time kdm starts
<Tonio_> hum, true that.........
<Tonio_> okay let's forget this :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm working on fixing this
<Riddell> a file in /etc/default/kdm.d with a value of UseSystemLocale=true (or false) would work
<Riddell> then check for that and if it's true read from /etc/default/locale
<Tonio_> yup
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you look at apachelogger's stuff about konqueror.rc files at all?
<Tonio_> not yet, but I plan too
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not simple looking at the LAND env variable ?
<Riddell> I don't know if LANG is always set
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be :)
<Tonio_> well I'll try that way and read from etc/default if it doesn't work
<Riddell> if it's set, seems sensible enough to use
<Hobbsee> mhb: see kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hobbsee> Jucato: cloaks for irc are completely separate to the email thing
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah. but Seveas took a leave of absence, so I was wondering who marseillai and _StefanS_ should poke for it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: someone on the impending irc ops council
<Hobbsee> Jucato: then they can authorise a staffer to do it
<Hobbsee> last i checked
<Hobbsee> email is a LP thing, iirc
<Jucato> ah ok
<Hobbsee> well, canonical, not community
<Jucato> yeah they got their e-mails :)
<marseillai> Jucato, for email ?
<Hobbsee> neither is cloaking automatic
* Hobbsee pings them
<Jucato> I thought the e-mail was automatic? oh well..
* Hobbsee is probably still regarded as being on the council enough
<Hobbsee> sorry, emial is automatic - cloaking is not
<Hobbsee> as not everyone with memberships wants a cloak
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you forgot kubuntu-council in your kubuntu teams :P
<Jucato> hahah yeah sorry :P
<Jucato> I was reciting from memory my own teams...
<Jucato> and since I'm not in the council... hehehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: little problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdmrc doesn't support fr_FR for example
<Tonio_> Riddell: it uses the output of $LC_LANG
<Tonio_> should be "fr" in my case
<Tonio_> but that doesn't exist in ubuntu
<Tonio_> I can split from $LANG, but how to be sure that'll work for any language ?
<Riddell> I don't have LC_LANG set
<Riddell> if it just uses the two letter language code then use that
<Hobbsee> Jucato: _StefanS_: and marseillai  it was?
<Tonio_> Riddell: for english it uses 5 letters langs :)
<Tonio_> en_US or en_GB for example
<Tonio_> I'm just surprised this is different for french
<Riddell> how complex
<Tonio_> yep.........
<Tonio_> I guess the kcontrol very old bug is the same, I just looked and it seems it needs fr and not fr_FR
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, the kcontrol bug is different, kdm works with fr_FR
<Tonio_> but not kcontrol within kdeglobal :)
<Tonio_> stupidly complicated
<manchicken> wuddup Tonio_?
<manchicken> Did you see the baby pictures?
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> manchicken: url please ?
<manchicken> http://blog.notsosoft.net/2007/baby/baby-pictures.html
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> Riddell: [ -n "$USESYSTEMLANG" ]  && sed -i "s|^#\?Language=.*|Language=`echo $LANG | awk 'BEGIN { FS = "." } { print $1 }'`|" $KDMCFG
<Tonio_> Riddell: works
<fdoving> Riddell: kubuntu-se.info looks good, not high-traffic though.
<Tonio_> manchicken: just magic :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Isn't it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no idea why I used autotools.mk ... shall upload changed version now, or with next upstream release?
<Tonio_> manchicken: definitly yes :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<manchicken> Tonio_: We're very excited.
<manchicken> We've got about 30 weeks to go though.
<Tonio_> :/
<Tonio_> be patient....
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Patience isn't one of my strong points.
<Tonio_> I have to reboot for a test, seya in 2 minutes :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: too late, I've uploaded to archive already :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: just change it with next upstream release
<apachelogger> ok, thanks for uploading :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: don't forget aoeui
<fdoving> Riddell: at kubuntu-se.info they write "We have started a Swedish forum for Kubuntu. At this time there are no other Swedish Kubuntu forums. We shall give you all the help you need. There is also Ubuntu-Se, with alot of activity."
<Riddell> nixternal: able to change todays devel meeting from 16:00 to 15:00?
<Tonio_> someone to help me please :)
<Tonio_> what is the -n test in scripts
<Riddell> man test
<Tonio_> "is defined" or "is true" ?
<Riddell>        -n STRING
<Riddell>               the length of STRING is nonzero
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I should change the test then
<Tonio_> Riddell: you were right, $LANG isn't defined :)
<nixternal> Riddell: sure
<nixternal> 15:00 is the new meeting time
<Riddell> nixternal: and change that for any future meetings
<nixternal> roger dodger
<manchicken> Meeting?
<Riddell> weekly devel team
<manchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> all welcome of course
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: of what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that we're all welcome
<Riddell> of course, everyone with specs is encouraged to come
<fdoving> Tonio_: ping, did you check up on kio-umountwrapper?
<Tonio_> fdoving: not yet, but will do today, don't mind :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm uploading kdebase and kds to get kdm set to the system lang
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: why k-d-s?
<Tonio_> Riddell: to change the 2_kubuntu-default-settings file
<Tonio_> Riddell: adding the new parameter set to true
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> Hobbsee: any idea what bug 44778 is all about?  it doesn't say where 'Launch pager' is
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44778 in kubuntu-meta "kpager: 'Launch pager' seems to do nothing" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44778
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's in kpager, we just dont install it by default
<fdoving> Riddell: rightclick on the desktop-selector-applet -> launch pager
<Riddell> I see it now
<Riddell> although I don't see why the bug should be milestoned for tribe-2
<Hobbsee> because i didnt want to forget it, and figured i'd be doing seed-stuff anyway
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if you get a chance, take a look at the kftpgrabber merge...I have requested a sync on it, but there seems to have been edits done to it that were never documented in the changelog..A sync will work, but just need some clarification if possible
<Hobbsee> nixternal: can you email me about it?
<nixternal> I don't know, can i? :)
<fdoving> what is milestoing for anyway? - bugs with solutions posted can't just lay around launchpad and wait for someone to pick them up, i milestone to get them in.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: my head's killing enough that i probably wont remember to look in the morning
<nixternal> sure, will do now
<Hobbsee> fdoving: subscribe ubuntu-[universe,main] -sponsors as applicable, or poke us
<bddebian> Heya
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i'll keep milestoning, it works much better.  j/k :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: thanks
<xerosis> the latest gutsy updates are asking for one of my ssh shares password in the embedded console :/
<Riddell> err
<Riddell> does it say which package is doing that?
<xerosis> it's at the start of preconfiguring so it doesn't say which
<xerosis> Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal. << that line is before it though
<Tonio_> fdoving: kio-umountwrapper should be accepted today
<Hobbsee> Riddell: were you planning to package the new amarok yourself?
<Tonio_> Riddell: working on dolphin
<fdoving> Tonio_: thanks :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm planning to make sure it gets packaged
<Riddell> if someone else wants to do that, it's all good
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<xerosis> Riddell: it was wvdial
* Hobbsee has various bugs assigned to her about doing it - was planning to either do it, or poke someone to
<Riddell> xerosis: what was?
<xerosis> Riddell: that was asking for an ssh password
<Riddell> err, why would it need that?
<xerosis> Riddell: no idea, i'll file a bug
<Riddell> hi freeflying, I heard you bumped in to sladen
<freeflying> Riddell: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: he has given a presentation
<Riddell> freeflying: did he wear his kubuntu t-shirt?
<freeflying> Riddell: a debian's and ubuntu's
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: sladen told me you have free kubuntu t-shirt? :)
<Riddell> to exhibitors yes
<freeflying> how about our monthly lug meeting? :)
<Riddell> xerosis_: bug 120427, what makes you think they come from konqueror?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120427 in kdebase "[Gutsy]  Konqueror ldconfig errors" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120427
<Riddell> freeflying: if you're doing a talk I probably could, would need to check with canonical
<manchicken> Are we gonna be moving to Amarok2 any time soon?
<Riddell> manchicken: not before its released
<freeflying> Riddell: uhmm, np, I can arrange one for kubuntu and kde
<Riddell> freeflying: which lug is it?
<freeflying> Riddell: www.beijinglug.org
<crimsun> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> crimsun: hi !
<Tonio_> crimsun: I just noticed that on gutsy the patch you did for the macbook pro seems to be gone
<Tonio_> crimsun: concerning the sound, sorry :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: is that wanted or not ?
<crimsun> yes, we're trying to figure out how to best handle all these variants
<crimsun> I didn't submit it, because it's not the best way to handle it
<Tonio_> crimsun: okay, so that's in the work
<Tonio_> okay
<crimsun> yes, it's on my radar if that's what you were asking
<Tonio_> crimsun: that's the response I was waiting for :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like a lot of work to get dolphin correctly integrated
<Tonio_> Riddell: the missing compatibility with ark and konqueror plugins is a pain.....
<Riddell> apachelogger: that should be all your packages on revu with a comment on them
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe, thanks :D
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: projectm (visualisation used in amarok didn't got a comment :)
<apachelogger> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5446
<apachelogger> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5447
<Riddell> apachelogger: it already has two
<apachelogger> Riddell: pretty old version that is
<Nightrose> Riddell: thx for review
<Nightrose> I'll change the stuff you mentioned soon
<Nightrose> and about the .svn-directory - I was told that changing the original tar.rz is bad - but if you want me to delete it no problem
<Riddell> Nightrose: different people have different opinions.  I'd rather tidy upstreams bad tar files, others want not to touch them at all
<Riddell> Nightrose: although if you do change the .orig file, make sure to document that in the changelog
<Nightrose> ;-) jea - I didn't like it either - but...
<Nightrose> ok will do
<Nightrose> thx
<xerosis_> Riddell: sorry, still learning :)
<meven_> i am trying to build it but can't and in techbase it is not precise about it
<sebas> "it" is a bit unclear to me.
<Tm_T> sebas: you know, it
<meven_> kde4
<sebas> So what's unclear in techbase?
<meven_> i think my first message did not arrived
<meven_> about kde4 where is located the makeobj program
<Riddell> I fine the techbase tutorial hard to follow (have to create a new user, large edits to .bashrc)
<Tm_T> it is bit tricky yes
<meven_> is there any other then
<sebas> Once you get the hang of it, it's easy ;-)
<meven_> easy to say for you :P
<sebas> meven_: At which step are you?
<meven_> so anyone has a clue just about the cmakeobj command first i tried the tutorial i didn't have this problem
<meven_> building dbus
<sebas> You can install dbus packages, you know?
<fdoving> you don't need to build dbus and cmake
<meven_> i a hava the alias make=makeobj
<sebas> Works well on feisty
<Riddell> meven_: it's in here http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts/.bashrc
<fdoving> i guess techbase is wrong on the qt and kubuntu part.
<fdoving> you need qt-copy svn.
<meven_> ok
<meven_> but later i will have to use makeobj ?
<fdoving> oh, they have a note about it now. then it's all fine.
<Riddell> I don't use that bashrc myself, I just use make
<fdoving> meven_: makeobj is in the 'kdesdk-scripts' package.
<fdoving> Riddell: cs and cb are nice aliases/functions.
<sebas> Riddell: This is aliasing make to makeobj, not the other way round
<Riddell> "If you don't have makeobj, install the package named kdesdk-scripts"
<sebas> Right :)
<meven_> ok  thX
* sebas was just updating apt-file
* fdoving is using dlocate
<marseillai> wich player is install by default in kubuntu to play embedded video in konqueror ?
<Riddell> which version of kubuntu?
<Riddell> kmplayer in feisty, kaffeine in gutsy
<bonbonthejon> why is kicker restarting/redrawing every so often in gutsy
<_StefanS_> bonbonthejon: I think thats a common kde3 problem.. related to qt3 I was told by someone
<_StefanS_> bonbonthejon: something about the nature of (re)drawing widgets
<bonbonthejon> aye, I wasn't worried, just wanted to know if that was a common event
<marseillai> thanks Riddell so kaffeine is my answer
<_StefanS_> bonbonthejon: it is common, but it seems like some tray icons upset the kicker more than others (probably forcing some redrawing events)
<bonbonthejon> ok
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey I just figured out I have to patch kdelibs/kpassdlg to make wtype_popup available for KpasswordDialog (shouldn't be too difficult), but the popup window is required for the fade to work, and make the window visible
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<crimsun> man, Glade is uh, weird after working with Qt Designer
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-15
* Riddell hmmms at http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Alternate+Kubuntu+Logo?content=59957
<Riddell> crimsun: I've found them to be about equal for problems and good points
<gnomefreak> should kubuntu-default-settings override config?
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure i had changed the default config before today
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, loses the basic idea of *Ubuntu logo I think, but duh, what do I know (;
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: IIRC should not
<gnomefreak> Setting up kubuntu-default-settings (1:7.10-5) ...
<gnomefreak> Installing new version of config file /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings ...
<gnomefreak> im assuming that is the master config file
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it doesn't change kdm if you've already set the kdm theme manually
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Riddell> kubuntu.org working for everyone?
* nixternal checks
<nixternal> omg what happened to it?
<nixternal> ya, it works
<mhb> for me it does
<Riddell> groovy
<gnomefreak> works here too
<ScottK-laptop> Works for me too.
<nixternal> RIDDELL!!!!!!!
<nixternal> you just flooded akregator! :D
* Riddell throws nixternal a life jacket
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/423-Mary-Jo-Foley-embarrasses-herself-once-more....html
* Tm_T loves good comparisons like this one
<nixternal> hahah
<jjesse> is that the one where she compares leopard to vista?
<Tm_T> nixternal: did you know that your Kmenu looks like... vista!
<Tm_T> jjesse: yup
<Tm_T> anyway, good night kids ->
<jjesse> night Tm_T
<nixternal> my kmenu does not look like Vista's!
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/MY_KMENU_DOES_NOT_LOOK_LIKE_VISTA.png
<nixternal> Riddell: if I dist upgrade to gutsy, should I remove the KDE 3.5.7 stuff and the KOffice 1.6.3 stuff from sources.list first?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> well, doesn't matter
<nixternal> OK, I think I am just going to dist-upgrade my laptop and get it over with :)
<jjesse> man i'm bored tonght
<jjesse> i have stuff to do but i don't want to do anything
<nixternal> and now we are running Gutsy!
<nixternal> I must say, kwhatever it is called that does the volume popup is much nicer
<nixternal> however, my volume is a 0, the speakers are still blasted
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> on your laptop or in avm?
<nixternal> laptop
<nixternal> sound is severly broken
<nixternal> argh!!!
<jjesse> hmmm i think i broke my gutsy vm :(
<nixternal> mute doesn't even work
<nixternal> so that means I can't use my damn computer in school now
<nixternal> they will know what I am doing
<jjesse> thats a bummer
<nixternal> and it is super loud
<jjesse> discovery channel has some dinosaur thingy on
<nixternal> AHHH!
<nixternal> gotta crank the PCM down to about 1
<jjesse> sorry locked computer up
<jjesse> did you fixe your sound
<nixternal> nope
<xerosis_> nixternal: have you tried changing your master channel?
<xerosis_> gutsy is the first release that muting has worked for me...
<nixternal> how? I have the Intel sound, not much you can do
<nixternal> Gutsy is the only release that "muting" hasn't worked for me :)
<jjesse> hmm i tend to be locking up my laptop
<nixternal> no locking up here, but screamin' speakers for me
<jjesse> my wife just called and said "so how attached are you to the location of the funiture in the study"
<jjesse> in other words, "i hope you don't mind but i moved all the funiture"
<nixternal> haha, you should have said "very"
<nixternal> now you have to get to work!
<jjesse> i am working, i'm in columbus ohio
<jjesse> she's at home
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> ya, that means your computer is now in the garage
<jjesse> probally
<nixternal> kwwii's buddy viper is online ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon: he is your buddy too right? :)
<Riddell> manchicken: looks like people like system settings for main http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core
<jjesse> Riddell: isn't it past your bedtime :)
<Riddell> aye, well, I was finishing watching 24
<jjesse> system settigns needs a document
<jjesse> nixternal: aren't you working on that?
<Riddell> hmm, it would need to link to the individual modules
<jjesse> right now if you go to help -> system settings you get "there is no documentation available for /systemsettings/index.html
<Riddell> yes, but any document should really be just a bunch of links to modules documents
* Riddell snoozer
* Riddell snoozes
<jjesse> nixternal: read scroll on system settings discussion
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> want to visit me at work tonight?
<Jucato> hehe :)
* Jucato flys over to Oz
<Hobbsee> good :)
<stdin> howde Hobbsee :)
* Hobbsee notes that work will be...interesting...tonight
<Hobbsee> heya stdin
<stdin> I just got in to the konversation svn :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: how come?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: because 2 people who are supposed to come in arent - the one who was originally supposted to be there, and then her replacement
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> which means i'll be stuck in one place the entire night, yet have to do a whole lot of things that requires me *not* being in that place.
<Jucato> that's... um...
<Hobbsee> and it's a friday night, so we'll probably get theives and such
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> yeah.  tha'ts special :)
<Jucato> hopefully not...
<Hobbsee> or pretend ones.  suspicious people and such
<Hobbsee> idiot schoolkids and teh like
<Jucato> get your long pointy stick ready.... presuming you have one IRL
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> hm... kss will be needing *a lot* of work if it is to replace kcontrol in kde4...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah...i really dont want to have $5K of stock that i'm dealing with, out on the floor, on my own...
<Hobbsee> maybe only $3K.
<Hobbsee> all in little boxes, etc, so really easy to pick up and steal
<Jucato> eek.... :(
* Hobbsee wonders if it would be her fault if it went missing
<Hobbsee> ie, if it got stolen
<Hobbsee> i dont think so, as they're violating the safe work agreement stuff by not having another person on, who can actually stay on the kiosk and such.
<Jucato> well, if it got stolen, I doubt it. but if it just went suddenly missing...
<Hobbsee> i was meaning missing as in stolen.  but yeah
<nixternal> anyone know what happened with dbus-launch?
<Tonio_> yo
<novato_br> hi
<novato_br> How can I get KNetStats source code?
<stdin> novato_br: apt-get source knetstats
<stdin> no sudo needed
<novato_br> stdin, is it possible code  attach  from knetstats to gnome ?
<stdin> novato_br: umm, it depends on kdelibs, so probably not, tho you can run it on gnome
<stdin> (as long as you have the libs installed)
<novato_br> no, i only wanna not to run
<novato_br> i wanna use the code on new program to gnome
<novato_br> the knetstats is perfect, because it has a lot function that I want
<stdin> it would require a compleat rewrite, so I doubt it
<novato_br> so so
<stdin> it uses kdelibs4c2a and kicker, so it's not so portable
<novato_br> on linux can I make software by handle like windows ( api ) ?
<stdin> there is the X11 api, that works on all desktop environments with X
<novato_br> cool
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> thx, stdin
<stdin> np :)
<Tonio_> I'm attempting to package networkmanager 0.6.5
<novato_br> do you make packs?
<stdin> not normally, or at least not for public release
<novato_br> yep, Tonio_ i want to make a network status
<novato_br> i have a network status program, but it doesn't show me everthing that I want know
<novato_br> hi, dudes
<novato_br> do you need know about hardware to compile the kernel ?
<stdin> not really, tho it helps
<hunger> novato_br: It helps. But usually I only compile kernels for embedded hardware nowadays.
<stdin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild <- for help
<novato_br> sorry, i didn't understand about "embedded"
<hunger> novato_br: Desktop systems are usually well supported out of the box.
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> hunger, I have a friend that he got one problem
<novato_br> he wants to compile on kernel and he doesn't how to know one memory reader card
<hunger> novato_br: Write a bugreport... tends to get fixed faster that way than with me mucking around the kernel config:-)
<novato_br> ok
<Tonio_> hey Riddell :)
<Riddell> rebonjour
<Tonio_> Riddell: I attempt to package network-manager 0.6.5 to test the new knm comming along
<Tonio_> Riddell: might take a bit of time as there are lots of gnome/ubuntu patches
<Riddell> yes, make sure you run that by keybuk too
<Riddell> but he does seem to have abandoned it for now
<Tonio_> Riddell: well packaging isn't very different, except the splitted applet
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a big patch from fabione, which has to eventually be rewritten, has the interface parser has been completly rewritten
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping him once the packages are ready
<Tonio_> Riddell: I looked at d3lphin, very nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that patching dolphin to this will be complicated, lots of the code is rewritten, buildsystem too
<Tonio_> Riddell: and renaming the app will create us problems..... I don't know what to do to be honnest....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd say drop dolphin from the repos and package d3lphin is easier, waiting for kde4 to come along
<Tonio_> Riddell: your opinon ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd say package d3lphin as dolphin
<Tonio_> Riddell: but don't rename the application right ?
<Tonio_> dolphin upstream doesn't want to have d3lphin feedback in fact, that's why the new maintainer renamed it
<Riddell> d3lphin is an evil name
<Tonio_> Riddell: true....
<Tonio_> okay so let's package, rename and document the naming change in the man
<Riddell> and debian/control
<Tonio_> Riddell: once again we have the trash in the system applet... ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to remove is with every kde update hehe
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> overlapping?
<Tonio_> Riddell: /usr/share/apps/systemview/trash.desktop
<Tonio_> we shouldn't install that one, it is documented in kubuntu_debian_changes
<Tonio_> debian does is that's something we change in kubuntu forever
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about dolphin, it would be nice to change the componentchooser in kcontrol/systemsettings, to allow an easy change from dolphin to konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: who can do that ? :)
<Riddell> anyone you ask nicely?
<sebas> I've talked to the d3lphin dude at Linuxtag
<sebas> He says he did d3lphin because dolphin for kde3 was a closed case
<sebas> No fight that went on there (just a bit of a strange development process)
<Riddell> the question is how upset the dolphin author would be if we put d3lphin in the dolphin package
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my problem ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's an ethic issue, not a technical one..... I already have a dolphin 0.9 package, but I'm a bit affraid uploding this :)
<Riddell> can i see it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, just a minute
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can make a sync request while it's still in Debian NEW?
<ryanakca> someone in -motu said I'd have to wait...
<Riddell> ryanakca: if there's an apt-get source you can
<Riddell> just make sure to include it in the request
<Tonio_> fdoving: kio-umountwrapper accepted for universe
<Riddell> Tonio_: what was the problem with postinst scipt?
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploading dolphin on my webserver
<Tonio_> Riddell: syntax error to remove the diverts
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/pakcage/package
<Tonio_> I missed that when I reviewed it
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<mhb> Riddell: is the kwwii's website design final? Also, the question of content comes up - is it going to be a page about kubuntu news (uninteresting for newcomers) or rather an introduction page (more about kubuntu, outlining key features and such) ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's the same thing
<Riddell> mhb: nope, although I happen to like it
<Riddell> mhb: more the latter
<mhb> Riddell: I hoped so
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> mhb: of course SoC remains your priotiry :)
<mhb> Riddell: yeah, I can't do much with it... just wondered. I also wonder if we're still able to get Flavio on it
<mhb> Riddell: not sure whether he is disappointed about being left out of the design part or he just wanted his own design to win
<Riddell> I don't remember his design
<mhb> he posted a link in his last mail, very mozill-ish
<Riddell> oh yes
<mhb> therefore not very useful to us
<Riddell> didn't appeal to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: the same thing ????
<Tonio_> kc = ck ?
<Riddell> ok, got it now
<Riddell> opens with two bookmark toolsbars on each side, bit daft that
<Riddell> but you changed the binary name from d3lphin to dolphin, I wouldn't do that
<Riddell> just change the name in the .desktop file
<Riddell> and add to the debian/control file that it's the d3lphin fork
<Riddell> your source is different from the upstream one
<Riddell> where did you get it from?
<Riddell> dolphin-0.9/src/dolphin.desktop should besrc/d3lphin.desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I did a complete replacement in all the sources
<Riddell> erk
<Tonio_> Riddell: was a test, just a test ;)
<Riddell> don't do that, just patch the .desktop file and probably the app name in main.cpp
<Tonio_> Riddell: so you would just rename the package, and the desktop file ?
<Riddell> yeah, no need to change upstream more than superficially
<Riddell> hmm, he's gone and removed peter penz from the copyright notice
* Riddell out
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll patch that way
<Tonio_> Riddell: at the moment I'm packaging network-manager-gnome applet
<Tonio_> shame on me :/
<Riddell> didn't seb say he'd do that?
<Riddell> oh wait, I'm out
<Riddell> ciao
<Tonio_> Riddell: he didn't :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Don't waste your time on that 4-toed junk;-)
<Tonio_> lol
<manchicken_> Goodness JR, those shots you posted are sexy.
<manchicken_> What'd you do to get rid of the ugly frames/
<manchicken_> I thought it was interesting that he points out the OSX similarities for such a simple program.
<manchicken_> Didn't YaST have a similar interface to system settings way back when?  I'm pretty sure it did circa 7 or 8.
<manchicken_> The settings:/ argument is thus far the best argument against this that I see so far.
<Riddell> manchicken_: the frames were a simple replacement of a line which said set FrameSunken to NoFrame
<Riddell> manchicken_: it is based on OS X, the annoying thing is system settings had search before OS X added almost identicle search
<Riddell> yast is sufficiently different
<Riddell> settings:/ is horrible, that's a daft argument
<Tonio_> manchicken_: which shots are you talking about ? ;)
<Tonio_> and who complained about systemsettings ?
<Riddell> http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core
<manchicken_> Nice.
<manchicken_> Riddell: I don't know.  settings:/ could possibly be something really good if it didn't categorize hierarchically.
<manchicken_> Riddell: YaST is now, but I don't think it was before.  YaST used to be very similar IIRC.
<Riddell> settings:/ is an ioslave!  it has to organise hierarchically
<Riddell> and there's no reason for configuration to be part of konqueror
<manchicken_> Nope.
<manchicken_> But there's the argument that we could continuously reuse programs.
<manchicken_> I like that idea.
<manchicken_> I know it leads to code bloat, but gosh, it is such a nice idea isn't it?
<manchicken_> Did we finally upgrade our version of gnash in the repos?
<Riddell> it's not code bloat, the ioslave has uses, just not as a user interface
<manchicken_> You and your "logic" and your "reason"
<manchicken_> heh
<manchicken_> I just thought it was neat that there was another IO slave that I didn't know about.
<steveire> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development#Setting_up_KDevelop <<< I tried regenerating the ctags database as described in the bottom of this section. I don't think it worked, because the ctags tab remains empty. In the application tab I get this: http://pastebin.com/929550. Is this expected?
<manchicken_> Back in a bit.
<Riddell> steveire: can't say I've ever used ctags.  #kde4-devel is the place for kde 4 development
<steveire> Riddell: OK. That's a quiet channel at the minute. I'll ignore it for now.
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato surfs
<Hobbsee> :)
* n8k99 laughs
<Hobbsee> hiya n8k99!
<n8k99> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
* n8k99 was taking positions on the AUD/USD market
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> any conclusion?
<n8k99> not really, its my first time looking at that chart
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<n8k99> just started digging into the forex market a couple months ago
<n8k99> still not playing with real money
* n8k99 finds it a fascinating study of dynamic systems
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: how's everything so far? no suspicious-looking characters? (just don't look in the mirror :P)
<Hobbsee> au's a weird place
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hm?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: work's over.
<Jucato> ah good :)
<Hobbsee> didnt see any weird ones
<Hobbsee> the new boss stayed around until an hour before close - then i just read the paper :P
<n8k99> speaking of suspicious characters- there's one now
<Jucato> ah, you probably didn't look in the mirror :)
<n8k99> ^^^
<manchicken_> I still don't know why people still use MySQL :)
<Tm_T> manchicken_: I still don't know why people are what they are (;
<Jucato> n8k99: btw. I'm beyond suspicious... >:)
<n8k99> ha
* n8k99 bets Jucato still uses MySQL
* Jucato doesn't even use any database..
<manchicken_> Tm_T: That's a harder question than why people use MySQL :)
<manchicken_> The simple answer is that they just haven't tried postgresql yet :)
<manchicken_> Hmm...
<manchicken_> My katapult install doesn't seem to work for amarok and documents and bookmarks.
<manchicken_> I take that back, it works for bookmarks, but not amarok and documents.
<manchicken_> The documents thing seems to just look in my home directory...
<manchicken_> These paths should be configurable...
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> idea of Katapult is ok but, just don't like the way it works
<Tm_T> can't control priorities etc
<Tm_T> like, if you have bin and some folder in same name, which one to open?
<manchicken_> Damnit Tm_T, why isn't it configurable?
<manchicken_> heh
<Jucato> manchicken_: is the Amarok catalog enabled?
<Tm_T> don't ask me, I don't use it
<manchicken_> Jucato: Yeah.
<manchicken_> Jucato: The question is does Katapult use a messaging system or API to get data from amarok, or is it looking for files in a path?
<Hobbsee> fabo: ping?
<manchicken_> I'm guessing that it's just looking for files in a path.
<Tm_T> that sounds bad
<manchicken_> Why?
<Jucato> manchicken_: as for Documents, it only scans the first "level" in $HOME. to be able to go to other folder, you have to type the a bit of the folder name then press /
<manchicken_> Jucato: That should be configurable.
<Jucato> for amarok, it looks into the Amarok's collection
<Jucato> manchicken_: it currently isn't :)
<manchicken_> Jucato: You should be able to tell it what folder to use for that catalog.
<Jucato> it needs an indexing utility to be able to do that...
<Jucato> yeah I know. I don't like the current implementation of the Document catalog either... but what can I do? :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: fix it?
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Jucato> I would if I could :P
<manchicken_> Jucato: Does it actually look at the internal amarok format, or does it use an Amarok library to get the collection?
<manchicken_> Jucato: Why can't you?
<Tonio_> fdoving: apt-get update && apt-cache policy kio-umountwrapper
<Tonio_> fdoving:  :)
<manchicken_> Jucato: Your fingers or eyes broken? :)
<Jucato> manchicken_: my brain is broken :P
<Tonio_> pfiou, I'm about ended with n-m 0.6.5
<manchicken_> Tonio_: Katapult needs improvement.  When'll you have it done?
<Tonio_> manchicken_: improvements ? never ;)
<Tonio_> packaging, probaly today ;)
<Jucato> Mez is the current maintainer btw
<Tonio_> manchicken_: is there a new version available ?
<Jucato> !Info katapult
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.1.4-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 326 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<Jucato> Tonio_: 0.3.2 never made it into feisty it seems
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay I'll upgrade the package just after I'm done with n-m
<Jucato> manchicken_: as for your amarok question, I don't know... I haven't taken a look at the source code or asked Mez about it
<Tonio_> Jucato: but n-m is a big job and is the priority btw ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: take your time :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I wanted to make a point on kdesudo, what's done, what needs to be done, so that we can schedule this to be ready for feisty
<Tonio_> mhb: please ping me when arround
<Jucato> manchicken_: btw, is amarok running when you tried to use the amarok catalog? (just checking)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: we tend to not use debian/patches/03_libtool_update.diff - so run autohell, etc, ourselves.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you'd have to ask fabo for the specifics on kftpgrabber
<manchicken_> Jucato: Yes.
<Jucato> manchicken_: ah ok..hm... it seems that the amarok catalog uses dcop to query amarok :)
<Jucato> just not sure... I got lost in a sea of nested if...else's :D
<manchicken_> Jucato: Okay, what the hell are you talking about your brain being broke?
<manchicken_> Riddell: Jucato has been holding out on us.
<Jucato> manchicken_: lol. I barely know C++ or any programming language for that matter :)
<Jucato> hence I can't help w/ any technically oriented stuff just yet
<manchicken_> Jucato: Nonsense.  You just read some, didn't you?
<Jucato> yeah.. and got lost :)
<Tm_T> meh
<Jucato> I'm not completely ignorant, though... but I don't think I can handle big stuff just yet :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: you just reminded me of my neighbor's goat...
<manchicken_> Jucato: That's normal.
<manchicken_> Getting lost is normal.
<manchicken_> Especially if you're not familiar with the codebase.
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken_> I'll be very lost when I first peek at a new codebase.
<Tm_T> Jucato: that's me allright
<Jucato> Tm_T: just don't ask where the goat is now :/
<Tm_T> well, you already ate it some days ago, so I expect what's left of it is somewhere in local water circulation
<Jucato> lol not me :)
<Tm_T> but close?
<Jucato> well, it was my neighbor :)
<Jucato> but I didn't eat... we're not "close"
<Tm_T> didn't mean that, more like, I didn't guess totally wrong
<n8k99> ooH, did you get to install xubuntu on its skeleton?
<Jucato> O.o
* Tm_T is skeleton
<Tm_T> be afraid!
* Tm_T hides
* n8k99 stick xubuntu live cd in Tm_T
* Jucato doesn't get the connection w/ xubuntu though...
<Jucato> manchicken_: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/katapult/plugins/catalogs/amarokcatalog/amarokcatalog.cpp?view=markup
<Tm_T> n8k99: thanks <3
<Jucato> take a look at what I got lost in :(
<n8k99> hehe
<manchicken_> Tonio_: I've got a cultural question for you if you havea moment.
<Jucato> I lost count of how many levels of if's there were :)
<manchicken_> Ugh...
<Tonio_> manchicken_: please ask ;)
<manchicken_> Jucato: Well I found the problem.
<Jucato> manchicken_: wow!!! :/
<manchicken_> The idiots are using double quotes in their SQL.
<manchicken_> As soon as I saw they were hitting up SQL directly, I checked my postgres logs.
<manchicken_> I need to file that as a bug.
<manchicken_> And what a bug that is.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: humm, wait
<manchicken_> Tonio_: http://lnwolffeugene.blogspirit.com/images/medium_colere_agricole.jpg
<manchicken_> Tonio_: What is the ESB?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: WHEEAAA
<n8k99> manchicken_: on line 67?
<n8k99> or the big query on 83?
<n8k99> nvrmnd
<manchicken_> It's getting a little lost in the translation.  Something about comparing paying farmers (or ESB) to making suppository researchers pay the assholes in the government or something.
<manchicken_> n8k99: ALL double-quotes are non-standard in SQL.
<manchicken_> Except in object names.
<manchicken_> For string literals in SQL you use single-quotes.
<manchicken_> That's SQL92
<n8k99> i noticed that all the querys had doublequotes
<xerosis_> manchicken_: ESB == BSE i think
<n8k99> was not aware of SQL's single quote usage rule
<n8k99> thanks
<xerosis_> as in, mad cow disease
<manchicken_> MySQL and SQLite seem to do okay with that, but PostgreSQL doesn't allow that garbage.
<manchicken_> xerosis_: Ah.
<n8k99> so for all teh sqlQuery calls the strings need to be changed to single quotes?
<manchicken_> xerosis_: I found that image a very interesting political criticism... I just wasn't quite sure who it was criticizing.
<manchicken_> n8k99: Yessir.
<n8k99> i'll gladly do that for you
<manchicken_> MySQL and SQLite will both work with single-quotes (as they should) and there's no need for nasty if statements for that one.
<manchicken_> n8k99: If you could, that would make me a very happy chicken.
<xerosis_> my knowledge of french agriculture is small ^_^
<Tonio_> manchicken_: it is Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease
<manchicken_> n8k99: Would you also make the documents search allow me to specify which directory is my documents directory?
<n8k99> um, maybe beyond my lack of true skills
<Jucato> manchicken_: hm... it should follow the KDE Paths setting, shouldn't it?
<fabo> Hobbsee: pong
<manchicken_> Jucato: You'd think.
<manchicken_> I set my document path to ~/Documents
<manchicken_> n8k99: That's cool :)
<Hobbsee> fabo: with kftpgrabber, is there anything from ubuntu left that you want to take, and us sync it?
<Hobbsee> fabo: it seems that you're using the libtool update patch, and not relibtoolising/autohelling at build time.
<Hobbsee> is that the better way to do this?
<fabo> i must check. i can tell you in 1h30.
<manchicken_> n8k99: You want me to file a bug on that?
<manchicken_> We should probably try to get that into backports.
<n8k99> yes?
<manchicken_> n8k99: Okay.  I'll file a bug on that now.
* n8k99 just trying to do a junior junior junior job here
<n8k99> ;-)
<manchicken_> n8k99: That's how it starts :)
<Hobbsee> fabo: cool.
<Jucato> manchicken_: maybe it should check kdeglobals for the Documents= setting...
<manchicken_> Jucato: A dialog in the config would be nice, too.
<Jucato> hm.. that would probably be a better way. KDE Default or Custom path...
<manchicken_> Yeah.
<n8k99> manchicken_: sqlQuery.append() needs single quotes also?
<manchicken_> n8k99: Bug #120575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120575 in katapult "Katapult is utilizing non-standard SQL which results in SQL errors in PostgreSQL and other standards compiant DBMS'." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120575
<n8k99> yay
<manchicken_> Well for those it should be like this...
<manchicken_> sqlQuery.append(QString(" AND (t.title LIKE '\%1\%'").arg(*it));
<manchicken_> Replace all of the \" with '
<manchicken_> inside the SQL.
<manchicken_> That could potentially be a security vulnerability in katapult, too.
<manchicken_> Assuming someone you didn't want to got ahold of your katapult instance, you could have an SQL injection vulnerability.
<manchicken_> That's a very unlikely situation though.
<n8k99> ah- i see, (" stuffity stuff ")
<n8k99> so on the sqlQuery.append(QString( " it follows the same way") ) ?
<manchicken_> yup
<manchicken_> Because in C++, double-quotes enclose string literals.
* n8k99 thought that was what was happening
<Lure> Tonio_: should you name gnome package n-m-gnome (as we have n-m-kde package)
<manchicken_> But in SQL double-quotes enclose the object names for things like tables and functions and such.
<manchicken_> I find that I'm using Quanta+ more and more these days.
<manchicken_> fish has to be the best ioslave ever.
<n8k99> oh snap- kate just told me she was moving teh file to the websvn?
<n8k99> when i clicked the save button!
<manchicken_> Nice.
<manchicken_> Do you have subversion access for KDE?
<n8k99> i have kdesvn installed
<manchicken_> I think KDE folks are going to need to be notified.
<n8k99> only thought i was annonymous
<manchicken_> I thought you were a KDEer :)
<manchicken_> Anonymous for checkout.
<manchicken_> There's a whole nasty process for getting KDE svn access.
<n8k99> yeah - thought so that's why i was surprised
<manchicken_> I've got it, but I'm gonna bring this change to the attention of kde-devel... but I think we could package this fix ourselves until upstream catches up.
* n8k99 thought kate would ask me where to save the file
<manchicken_> Use save as so that you don't lose changes, and I'll see what the kde folks say.
<n8k99> k
<manchicken_> Join #kde-devel if you want to watch the fireworks.
<n8k99> in there
<manchicken_> n8k99: You should try to build it and test it before we try checking it in.
<n8k99> ok
<Tonio_> Lure: it is now a different tarball
<Tonio_> Lure: the new package provides, conflicts and replaces n-m-gnome
<Tonio_> Lure: I think that's the correct way to do it
<Lure> Tonio_: I know, just think that package should be named n-m-gnome
<Tonio_> Lure: bah, as long as it provides it.....
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure if this is possible though
<Tonio_> Lure: I prefer to have the package name and tarbal name the same
<Lure> Tonio_: but you are probably right
<Lure> Tonio_: we have done same for knm
<Lure> Tonio_: where is knm 0.2 package? ;-)
<n8k99> manchicken_: you got the file i changed?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm working on it now
<Tonio_> Lure: lots of work to do with all the patches
<manchicken_> n8k99: Where'd you put it?
<Tonio_> Lure: n-m, n-m-gnome or knm have lots of patches, it takes time to merge them all, since all the new versions are major ones
<Lure> right
<n8k99> well, kate said she uploaded to teh address that put in there=
<n8k99> but i'm not certain that it actually went through
<n8k99> right now it's on my desktop- where would you like me to put it
<n8k99> manchicken_: ?
<seele> x11 config is in /etc/X11/xorg.config, correct?
<Hobbsee> yes
<manchicken_> n8k99: I don't think it's possible to put it up there.
<manchicken_> n8k99: Try to build katapult with your changes.
<Hobbsee> seele: er, .conf - not .config
<seele> because the only entry in there is for 1280x768 and i cant configure anything past 1024x768 in the system settings tool
<seele> Hobbsee: yeah, typo
<n8k99> ok- checking out all of katapult now
<manchicken_> Do an anonymous checkout of it, apply your changes, build, and test :)
<manchicken_> Riddell, Tonio: I think we should apply this katapult change to feisty-backports...
<Jucato> manchicken_: btw, I think katapult is in bzr as well? (not totally familiar with it)
<Jucato> hm.. might want to bump the version to 0.3.2... I think that's the latest in SVN...
<Jucato> it adds a few more catalogs
<manchicken_> Jucato: Dunno.
<manchicken_> Fair question though..
<Jucato> manchicken_: iirc, katapult was originally in bzr only... it was only later that Mez synced w/ kde svn
<manchicken_> My first opinion on that is to get A tested fix.  We can worry about where it came from and where it's going afterwards...
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> reasonable :)
<xerosis> manchicken_: did you solve your mute troubles?
<xerosis> my sound has done the same as yours after a reboot
<manchicken_> xerosis: What do you mean?
<manchicken_> I've got sound...
<xerosis> manchicken_: i thought you couldn't mute and it was really loud?
<manchicken_> Naw.
<manchicken_> I don't think that was me.
<xerosis> hmm, sorry
<manchicken_> Not a problem.
<xerosis> nixternal: was it you?
<nixternal> yup, and no not fixed yet...with crimsun's help last night I got a bug filed
<nixternal> he is the man when it comes to anything audio for sure
<xerosis> it was all so perfect last night :(
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal is reading "Dive into Python"
<xerosis> have you got the big # so i can subscribe?
* nixternal grabs it
* xerosis really likes python now
* n8k99 crashed kdevelop
<xerosis> n8k99: by saving?
<nixternal> bug 120515
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120515 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Master volume control doesn't work, PCM only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120515
<xerosis> thanks
<n8k99> tried to build katapult with a minor change
<manchicken_> n8k99: Yeah, try using command-line if you can.
* n8k99 thinks his automake is not set up properly
<manchicken_> Do you have build-essentials?
<n8k99> yes- um, wait maybe not!
* n8k99 has re-re-reinstalled this machine recently
<Tonio_> someone fancy testing knetworkmanager 0.2 ?
<Tm_T> would be if I had time
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hehe, no pb :)
<Tm_T> let's see if I survive to my parents with bicycle ->
<Tonio_> lol
<xerosis> Tonio_: I can if you like
* n8k99 feels like a big dummy
<Tonio_> xerosis: do you use gutsy ? that's a requirement :)
<xerosis> Tonio_: I do
<manchicken_> n8k99: Yeah, software does that to you :)
<Tonio_> xerosis: great, lemme upload the deb to my repo
<xerosis> sure
<n8k99> cant get configure to run!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'd like to
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: wont i need the newer networkmanager though?
* n8k99 normally has no problem building from source
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I packaged it too, with nm-applet
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: seb128 confirmed it worked
<Hobbsee> excellent
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hard job....... nobody in ubuntu takes care of n-m
<Tonio_> except me :)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> no one wants to touch it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: is knm 2.0 actually out now?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not yet, I package rc
<Hobbsee> ah right
* Hobbsee downloads
<Tonio_> deb http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/ gutsy main
<Tonio_> tester required !
<Tonio_> just update && dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: gutsy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy testing knm 0.2 ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep, no feisty packages for this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the links at the bottom dont work, for seeing what packages are in tehre.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: doesn't it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nope
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and i'd prefer not to add random repos
<Hobbsee> on a system that i do dependancy checks on, etc
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: this is my repo, with only n-m stuff on it :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: according to me it should work...
<xerosis> Tonio_: installing
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: should.  you said that about kaffeine.
* n8k99 feels like a really,really big dummy!!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kaffeine was nice on my repo :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the crappy version is the one I uploaded on ubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, just not the version you uploaded...
<Hobbsee> Service '/usr/share/applications/kde/knetworkmanager.desktop' is malformatted.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so de facto, my repo is more sane than ubuntu hehe :)
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~/Desktop$ knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> The program 'knetworkmanager' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> bash: knetworkmanager: command not found
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~/Desktop$ apt knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> Reading package lists... Done
<Tonio_> interesting....
<Hobbsee> Building dependency tree
<Hobbsee> Reading state information... Done
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager is already the newest version.
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager set to manual installed.
<Hobbsee> that's with your repo in there.
<Tonio_> hum, there is no file in /usr/bin.......
<Tonio_> I should have looked at the package before hehe :)
<Tonio_> fixing this :)
<n8k99> manchicken_: there is no make file, tries to run configure, which has an unexpected error
<manchicken_> n8k99: Is there a shell script in there?
<n8k99> nope
* Hobbsee downgrades knetworkmanager again
<Hobbsee> there.  works.
<n8k99> guess i need to write a configure.sh huh?
<xerosis> Tonio_: do i need to wait?
<Tonio_> xerosis: probably yes..... I just checked that the .deb wasn't size 0
<Tonio_> didn't check the content, looks like the binary misses, hard to guess why..... first time I can see that with a cdbs based kde package....
<n8k99> what's a configure.in.in
<Tonio_> very strange......... I don't understand why the binary isn't built....
<Tonio_> okay got it....
<Tonio_> nasty, configure claims it cannot compile knetworkmanager, but the build ends without an error :)
<Tonio_> the result is that knetworkmanager needs the vpn plugins to build...... that's a bit nasty
<Hobbsee> interseitng...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: (kftpgrabber) remove the libtool patch, add autoconf to rules, and request merge then is what you are saying?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i asked fabo, he was going to have a look
<nixternal> OK, thanks
<nixternal> OK, anything else on the top of the list?
<Hobbsee> sure.  find me a lassoo, a cattle prod, and maybe a taser.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: for use on customers like http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/22094476.html or http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/22067011.html
* n8k99 gives up
<nixternal> hahaha, nice!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: very, yes.
<nixternal> I can get you the taser, but the other stuff is up to you
<Hobbsee> oh well, that'll help
<nixternal> I am sure you can get the lassoo and prod in the outback :D
<Hobbsee> the guy walked out, and i locked him out.  i did consider not letting him back in :P
<nixternal> you know...all my times in Australia, I never got to see the "outback"
<nixternal> just Perth and Sydney
<Hobbsee> even $other supermarket with more people and more revenue didnt have it.
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee has seen the southern parts of the outback - like outback SA.  not the north stuff with teh rest dust though
<Hobbsee> i'd better make sure i see it before leaving au, i guess.
<nixternal> same with south africa
<nixternal> been to johannasbug (i killed the spelling I know), but never seen the cool parts
<n8k99> isn't Perth the outback?
<nixternal> heck no
* n8k99 's wife is from Perth
<nixternal> some of the people in the suburbia portions will make you think different though
<nixternal> Perth is where we would pull into port in the navy
<n8k99> nixternal: were you a squid?
<nixternal> yup
<n8k99> rating?
<nixternal> Gunner's Mate (E7)
<n8k99> ET 3383 NEC
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> I did a 6 week course at ET school at great mistakes to learn the electronics on the Mk 45 gun mount
<n8k99> all glow in the dark like
<nixternal> GM eventually turned sub, and that was to much for me...I enjoyed being on Destoyers, but not a sub
<Hobbsee> n8k99: a lot of it is
<n8k99> Crusier Guided Missles
<nixternal> I had a choice of sub duty or get out, I got out and went into the reserves
* n8k99 was too fond of drinking and not fond enough of working
<nixternal> I was on the Phillipine Sea which was a guided missle cruiser
<nixternal> haha me too
<nixternal> I remember drinking with the monkeys in Gibraltor
<n8k99> Hobbsee: so i keep hearing
<nixternal> if you put your beer down they would steal it
<n8k99> hehe
<nixternal> I need to put some of the footage I shot overseas online...there are some super funny moments
* Hobbsee has never been to perth
<n8k99> i got sunburned(3rd degree) in cuba, cause i 'fell asleep' on the swim pad
<nixternal> like I was filming a brawl between the US and British Navies, and one of the British sailors knocked me straight out..didn't even see it coming
<n8k99> hehe
<nixternal> hanging with the Brits was a blast though, we would brawl, then go and drink, and then brawl again, hug and make up, then drink some more
<n8k99> ah yes, love from the Empire!
<nixternal> Gitmo burnt the hell out of me
<nixternal> only place worse than Gitmo for heat and burnage is Yuma, AZ
<nixternal> I swear Yuma is the Sun's address
<n8k99> i thought Sol was on IPv6
* n8k99 feels silly from the fine espresso in his mug
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what a mess, I have to rebuild and fix all the vpn plugins to get knm to build :/
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh, fair enough
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes but boring :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> Hobbsee: mind taking a look at http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/ksniffer/REPORT  -- I think it can be sync'd seeing as the only documented ubuntu change was a sync to fix md5sum issues..can you double check for me please? and if so I will get it filed
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yep, that's fine.  give me a bug number, and i'll ack.
<nixternal> will do
<nixternal> thanks
<Riddell> ooh ooh, I could sync it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe.  itchy sync finger hey?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm jealous :P
<Riddell> slightly nervous really, I've no idea if I could destroy the whole archive with a wrong command
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i believe mithrandir's in the same place as you, so he could come and eat you alive if you got it wrong, too....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hopefully you get it right :P
<Riddell> he's in town yes
<Riddell> should see him tomorrow
<Tonio_> help needed :)
<Tonio_> I need to upgrade network-manager-pptp to build knm
<Tonio_> I don't find the cvs adress to download it......
<Tonio_> it isn't in debian/copyright
<Riddell> is it in gnome's CVS?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think soo
<Tonio_> I'm still searching I'm unsure
<Tonio_> I'm on that n-m since 8 hours, I'm a bit tired now :)
<Hobbsee> 9 days until beta 1...
<Tonio_> Riddell: got it, forget that :)
<Riddell> where was it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: svn co http://svn.gnome.org/svn/NetworkManager/branches/NETWORKMANAGER_0_6_0_RELEASE/vpn-daemons/pptp/
<Tonio_> Riddell: the official Network-Manager website isn't documented on that point, that sucks
<Tonio_> even knetworkmanager isn't mentionned......
<Riddell> gnome moved to svn eh?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: bug 120598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120598 in ksniffer "Please synce ksniffer (0.3~alpha2-1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120598
<Riddell> about time :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just ack and sync it yourself :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there.  done
<nixternal> wo0t, one more done...next please :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not sure if that's good practice
<Riddell> at least for NEW it's not good practice to review your own packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're a core dev.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: your'e not requesting the sync and doing it.  *shrugs*
<Riddell> no
<Hobbsee> you're checking it over, and doing it.
<Hobbsee> NEW is different.
<Riddell> so it's probably ok
<nixternal> haha, I love how I can spell sync in that report :D
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like they moved, yes :)
<manchicken_> n8k99: The configure script is supposed to be made by automake.
<n8k99> yeah it keeps not doing it
<manchicken_> Try pulling the deb-src package and working with that rather than with version-controlled source.
<manchicken_> I'll see if I can find it in launchpad bar
<manchicken_> bzr
<n8k99> found that i only had automake not 1.9 installed but still not working with with
<n8k99> that
<n8k99> ok
* n8k99 took a break to prevent frustration overload
<manchicken_> Tonio_: Where'd you hide katapult in bzr?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ack'd.
<nixternal> thank you
<Tonio_> manchicken_: I don't neither maintain nore package katapult :)
<Tonio_> look at google, you shoul be able to get the information on the website
<manchicken_> Tonio_: I thought that packages were version controled?
<manchicken_> controlled*
<Tonio_> manchicken_: they are :)
<manchicken_> Where are they version controlled?
<Tonio_> but I'm unsure katapult is on bzr
<manchicken_> Okay.
<Tonio_> manchicken_: if so you probably have a project page
<manchicken_> n8k99: Just do `apt-get source katapult` and work in that :)
<manchicken_> We'll force Tonio_ to apply patches :)
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/katapult
<Tonio_> manchicken_: you might get access if tou wanna code on this :)
<Riddell> katapult has about three different archives
<manchicken_> Tonio_: We found bad SQL being generated in Katapult, and n8k99 has a fix for it.  You think we could get that in feisty-backports?
<Riddell> manchicken_: it belongs in -updates
<Riddell> but I doubt it'll get in
<manchicken_> Hmm...
<manchicken_> That means that folks may have to deal with broken katapult until October.
<manchicken_> :(
<n8k99> manchicken_: where does pt-get source install to ?
<manchicken_> It doesn't.
<manchicken_> It downloads the deb-src into $PWD
<n8k99> $PWD?
* n8k99 is greener than green
<manchicken_> Present working directory.
<Hobbsee> type pwd into a console
<n8k99> the present working directory
<manchicken_> If someone gives you something like "$PWD" and you're not sure what it is, you could just type `echo $PWD` in your terminal to see what the value is :)
<n8k99> oh
<manchicken_> n8k99: I've made the same fix to my katapult and I'm building and testing it.
<manchicken_> I don't want to have to wait for updates, so I'll just maintain my own version until someone fixes it in the repos :)
<manchicken_> That'll also give it sufficient testing :)
<manchicken_> Because I use katapult quite a lot.
* n8k99 as well- although not as much amarok catalog stuff
<manchicken_> I'd love to use it more :)
<n8k99> i
<n8k99> i'd like it if it had quick notes- amend to knotes or korganizer
<nixternal> speaking of Katapult updates, where has Mez been?
<manchicken_> There're more problems than just the single quote.
<manchicken_> I'll clean this up a bit.
<manchicken_> Then I'll pass around a patch and we can have folks test it on other DBMS'
<manchicken_> I don't understand why SQL is so hard for people...
<Tonio_> okay the all network-manager thing is done
<manchicken_> And I don't understand why MySQL supports this garbage.
<Tonio_> will wait today to upload
<manchicken_> Tonio_: If I gave you a patch, would you put it into katapult on your repo?
<Tonio_> manchicken_: of course
<manchicken_> Riddell: See how motivated I am over the most annoying tiny little insignificant bugs?
<Tonio_> manchicken_: but probably on monday only
<manchicken_> Tonio_: Thanks :)
<manchicken_> That's cool.
<Tonio_> manchicken_: don't forget I still don't have internet at home.... should be okay in a few days
<n8k99> why would i need a makefile.cvs or autogen.sh ?
<manchicken_> Tonio_: Really?  I thought they'd fixed that.
<manchicken_> n8k99: autogen.sh is what sets up your automake :)
<manchicken_> IIRC
* manchicken_ cheats by using debuild all of the time.
<n8k99> oh then that's why this is not working
<Tonio_> manchicken_: it is just beeing fixed.... it is ust damn f*cking slow.......
<manchicken_> Tonio_: You Europeans are MUCH more tolerant of that than I would be.
<manchicken_> If I don't have internet at home, I can't earn a paycheck.
<Tonio_> manchicken_: I'm not
<Tonio_> but it is the same with any provider in france
<Tonio_> it is not my isp's fault
<Tonio_> the problem is with the french national telecom company
<manchicken_> Ah.
* Hobbsee blames the french.
<manchicken_> Yeah, there'd be hell to pay on that one.
* manchicken_ blames Canada
<Tonio_> which is national and has a monopolistic position........ nothing can be done except leaving france :)
<n8k99> Canada has a monopoly?
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nite :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken_> YOU'VE GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!
<manchicken_> This is insane.
<n8k99> O.o
<manchicken_> In order to avoid a conditional to put an extra AND into the query, they're saying "WHERE 1 AND ..."
<manchicken_> That's also not legal.
<manchicken_> Only boolean operands can be passed to AND.
<Tonio_> Riddell, manchicken_: knm ftbfs for a strange reason..... your opinion on that issue ?
<manchicken_> That's just silly.
<Tonio_>  /usr/include/netlink/netlink-kernel.h:222: error: '__u32' does not name a type
<manchicken_> ftbfs?
<Tonio_> lots of issues like this one
<Tonio_> manchicken_: fails to build from source
<manchicken_> Ah.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a problem with knm
<Tonio_> Riddell: your opinion on that build issue ? :
<Riddelll> mm hmm?
<Tonio_>  /usr/include/netlink/netlink-kernel.h:222: error: '__u32' does not name a type
<manchicken_> Tonio_: Sounds like you may just be missing a header on that.
<Riddelll> which?
<manchicken_> Grep /usr/include for __u32
<Tonio_> manchicken_: nothing in the log about missing header
<Riddell> a type error.  evil
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I guess hard to fix ?
<Riddell> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-networkmanager/2007-May/000101.html
<n8k99> manchicken_: you mean LEFT JOIN devices d ON t.deviceid = d.id WHERE 1
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, just found the same post
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll try to workarround with a patch.....
<manchicken_> n8k99: Yes.
<manchicken_> n8k99: Not legal SQL.
<nixternal> hrmm, ksnapshot and the printscreen key binding doesn't seem to be work in gutsy
<manchicken_> n8k99: I'll give you this patch and explain my changes when I get it workingn.
<manchicken_> working*
<n8k99> ok cool-
* n8k99 looks forward to seeing that
* n8k99 does a little happy dance
<nixternal> how do you update kdeinit to point to the correct location?
<nixternal> in gutsy, katapult points to usr/bin/gimp-2.2 and not 2.3
<nixternal> it pops up an error telling me kdeinit is to blame :)
<gnomefreak> yeah blame everything on kdeinit :(
<Riddell> it may be gimp to blame
<manchicken_> nixternal: That fix requires a virgin sacrifice.
<Riddell> does it work from the k-menu?
<nixternal> figured as much
<nixternal> Riddell: yes
<nixternal> it will work from katapult if I set the program confiruration to run off of executables
<nixternal> I wonder why all of a sudden the Print Screen function key doesn't work anymore
<nixternal> it is still being reported the same
<manchicken_> I think I may have gotten that SQL right this time.
<manchicken_> We're going to need someone who has amarok set up with MySQL and SQLite to test this fix though.
<manchicken_> katapult is surprisingly slow to build and install.
<manchicken_> 403K looks like.
<manchicken_> I am the multi-tasking master.
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken_> I'm currently debugging katapult, developing a web application, and analyzing anomalies in my taterbase conversion.
<nixternal> what kind of web application?
<manchicken_> Although the data analysis thing is more or less just watching Access choke on the 3 gigs of data that I want to pull into a pivot.
<manchicken_> We're adding some more social networking stuff to zoomshare.
<nixternal> man, I haven't used pivot (charts I assume) since the 90s
<manchicken_> yeah
<manchicken_> It's good for figuring out why you're missing data.
<manchicken_> OOo needs pivot charts.  BADLY
<nixternal> ya, we used to use them at Allen Bradley with our HMI panels...nasty vb scripting to import everything and then I think we used Excel for the pivoting, can't remember
<nixternal> I miss designing HMIs
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, I think we used vba
<nixternal> I remember the db team using foxpro for garbage
<manchicken_> I think Access supports pivot charts.
<nixternal> I used RSLogic, RSView, and Visual C++
<manchicken_> I sure hope so.  Most spreadsheet programs still have that 65K limitation.
<nixternal> well access supports them with as long as excel is present I thought
<Nightrose> Riddell: I changed the things you asked for - maybe you could have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5554 again - thx again for your comment
<manchicken_> n8k99: Sorry this is taking so long.  For some reason it takes like 5 minutes to build and another 2 to install every time I want to check my changes.
<manchicken_> nixternal: Whopper or Big Mac?
<n8k99> `yeah i had huge wait times when i was messing with it
<nixternal> whopper
<nixternal> but mcd's fries
<manchicken_> nixternal: You're good people nixternal.
* n8k99 gets ready to go collect the nipper from daycare
<manchicken_> n8k99: what's your $TZ?
<n8k99> EST
<manchicken_> Righto
<nixternal> speaking of nippers, I have my niece and nephew tonight
<n8k99> or GMT +5
<manchicken_> See?  You're not so green :)
<nixternal> n8k99: you are GMT +4 right now :)
<nixternal> us CST people are GMT +5
<n8k99> right- the ol EDT
<nixternal> until the fall of course
<manchicken_> s/GMT/UTC/
<n8k99> old log habits
<nixternal> if it wasn't for Ubuntu last year and the meetings, I would have never caught that
<manchicken_> Right now Central is GMT-6 and EST is GMT-5... because GMT observes DST :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> GMT and Zulu
<n8k99> BZ nixternal
<manchicken_> Gotta use the UTC :)
<nixternal> man, my whole time in the military, Zulu killed me..thank god all of our log books had the conversions
<manchicken_> I've got a fantastic phone with a world clock, and a cheap piece of trash watch that I just set to localtime.
<nixternal> the only people who ever got mad at me were the maintenance crews when it came time for PM..the mag sprinks people would yell at me
<manchicken_> I think TZ conversions are harder because people still use the 12H clock.
<nixternal> I have a nice watch with world clock, and a cheap piece of trash cell phone that I usually ignore
<Riddell> only the US still uses 12 hour clocks
* nixternal uses 24H
<nixternal> only cuz of the military though
<nixternal> and most people don't understand when I say I work from balls to 8
<manchicken_> Naw, there were 12H times written all over in Spain.
<manchicken_> Mexico and Canada uses 12H as well.
<nixternal> mexico uses a tequila bottle and the sunshine!
<nixternal> at least I do every time I go
<Riddell> there were?  contintal europe is usually quite civilised in that respect
<manchicken_> I use 24H because I'm a geek, and computers like to give you 24H times :)
<manchicken_> Riddell: The hotel, a few of the restaurants...
<Riddell> Nightrose: 1 last change needed, you need to document that you've removed the .svn directories from the .orig, probably in debian/changelog
<nixternal> I use 24h times because I hate writing a.m. and p.m.
<manchicken_> And all over the airport.
<Riddell> Nightrose: and e-mail upstream asking them not to be included in future
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok thx will do that
* n8k99 uses 24 hr time but likes to write 2200 am!
<nixternal> cdbs ftw!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Fox news used to show the clock in 24H...I see they have since changed it
<manchicken_> w00t!  Fixed the katapult issue.
<n8k99> you can't be both fair and balanced on 24 hr time
<manchicken_> Let me get a diff.
<n8k99> be back much later
<manchicken_> n8k99: I'll put that patch on the bug report.
<manchicken_> Tonio_: The patch for this issue is on bug 120575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120575 in katapult "Katapult is utilizing non-standard SQL which results in SQL errors in PostgreSQL and other standards compiant DBMS'." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120575
<Tonio_> manchicken_: I'm just going to leave the computer
<Tonio_> manchicken_: can you send me the bug number by email ?
<Tonio_> manchicken_: I'll prepare your package this we
<manchicken_> Righto.
<manchicken_> tonio@kubuntu?
<Nightrose> Riddell: here we go again ;-) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5554  thx
<Riddell> Nightrose: great, advocated
<Nightrose> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> Nightrose: one more advocate needed to upload, poke Tonio_ maybe
<Nightrose> ok will do
<Nightrose> Tonio_:  ping ;-) - could you have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5554 please?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: unfortunately not now....
<Tonio_> Nightrose: is that an emergency ?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: can you ping me on monday ?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: already been accepted....... okay I'll revu, then :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_:  no problem - will ping you on monday if noone else reviewed it by then
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I know how frustrating it is to wait for the latest
<Tonio_> let's go !
<Nightrose> hehe yea I know you all have enough to do already
<Tonio_> Nightrose: nice
<Tonio_> Nightrose: please, create a little patch for the .Desktop file, including GenericName
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that's important for nice integration to the kmenu
<Nightrose> Tonio_: ok will need to find out how to do that
<Tonio_> Nightrose: would be nice to patch the Categories too
<Tonio_> "Qt, KDE, Utilities" would be nice for example
<Nightrose> Tonio_: ok will do that soon - thx
<Tonio_> Nightrose: no pb ;) you have the comments on the page
<manchicken_> Tonio_: You want me to send the link to tonio@kubuntu?
<Tonio_> manchicken_: tonio@ubuntu.com
<manchicken_> Okie dokie.
<nixternal> Lure: special key (hotkey) question for you: has there been any major changes in gutsy with special keys? My print screen function key doesn't seem to open KSnapshot anymore, however it is still bound correctly..not sure how to go about fixing it
<Lure> nixternal: not really
<nixternal> hrmm...wonder why the upgrade to gutsy stopped it from working
<Lure> do you still have feisty around to compare xev output (you can try with live cd)
<nixternal> ya, it is the same
<nixternal> maybe the issue is with ksnapshot I am thinking
<nixternal> I documented my laptop on your page months back, and verified it is still all the same
<Riddell> nixternal: more likely with khotkeys
<Riddell> Tonio_: new kdebluetooth and kmobiletools out I see
<fabo> Riddell: any other change except dropping libextractor in strigiapplet ?
<Riddell> fabo: that's all I've done in strigi applet.  jos has a patch for ppc I believe
<fabo> jos resolved the issue on PPC for strigi
<Riddell> :)
<fabo> ok, got it. clucene update will be uploaded in a couple of minutes :)
<mhb> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> mhb: just wanted to discuss about kdesudo, but it's maybe too late for this :)
<Tonio_> mhb: can we make a point monday ?
<mhb> Tonio_: not too late for me
<Tonio_> mhb: e don't have that much time if we want it for gutsy....
<Tonio_> mhb: begining of the afternoon ?
<mhb> Tonio_: but if it is too late for you, then monday
<Tonio_> mhb: yeah too late for me, I have to go back home, were I don't have access to internet
<mhb> Tonio_: ah, okay
<mhb> Tonio_: monday's not that good, because I will be on the road
<Tonio_> hum, when then ?
<mhb> Tonio_: any other workday should be fine
<Tonio_> tuesday ?
<mhb> okay
<Tonio_> or wednesday.... okay let's ping each other then ;)
<mhb> okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: knm is okay if you wanna test :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to disconnect, so if you can ask people to test this we if you're there, that would be nice :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: deb http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/ feisty main
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/repo/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks by advance :)
<Tonio_> wow the improvements on knm are really impressive :) hehe :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: are these packages for gutsy?
<Tonio_> nixternal: yes
<Tonio_> nixternal: shouldn't be hard to backport on feisty
<nixternal> hehe, zless the packages tells me that :)
* nixternal downloads and installs for testing
<Tonio_> nixternal: n-m is quite complicated, I didn't have time to package everything twice
<Tonio_> nixternal: but we shoule now consider a backport :)
<Tonio_> unofficial of course :)
<nixternal> sure are a lot of packages
<nixternal> hrmm, that knetworkmanager doesn't show an icon in the task bar
<nixternal> err, kicker
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> works fine for me
<Riddell> infact my signal has gone up to three bars, so that's a good thing :)
<Riddell> I'm not at all convinced by the new UI, if you don't know about right click you can't do anything
<nixternal> hrmm, seems the dist-upgrade to gutsy also wiped out ndiswrapper
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-16
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to run an install from the CLI on the live Cd?
<Jucato> you absolutely need X to be up
<DaSkreech> blast
<DaSkreech> that sucks
<DaSkreech> Jucato: poke
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yep?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: what's the policy for people who tell people looking for help to rm -rf /
<Jucato> where?
<Jucato> *I* usually reprimand them first... others just kick :)
<Jucato> ah I see
<DaSkreech> esp when they say @r$e things like Whoops sorry wrong window like they meant to type that in the terminal
<lithium__> can someone instruct me on installing software in kubuntu?
<crimsun> using Adept?
* Jucato points lithium__ at #kubuntu
<crimsun> (should probably keep it there, since you're already being assisted there)
* DaSkreech gently pushes lithium__  back to #kubuntu
<Hobbsee_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato surfs again...
* Jucato does some heavy thinking....
<DaSkreech> Surf's Up!
* LongPointyStick pokes DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what's the heavy thinking about?
<Jucato> systemsettings...
* DaSkreech giggles
<Hobbsee> ahh
* DaSkreech ponders asking about the depth
* DaSkreech doesn't like drowning
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: bigger than you
<DaSkreech> you know what he's thinking?
<Hobbsee> about how much work systemsettings is to do for kde4 :P
<DaSkreech> isn't it mostly a front fo kcontrol?
<DaSkreech> so shouldn't we wait for kcontrol to get sorted first?
<Hobbsee> not to my knowldege
<Hobbsee> they're both frontends to the modules
<DaSkreech> Well yeah same concept
<DaSkreech> how many of those have been rewritten for KDE4 already?
<Jucato> kcontrol (the shell) currently doesn't work on kde4 at all
<Jucato> the modules work though.. but they need to be redesigned... terribly...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: how much work? can I say "lots"?
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't that be the place to start?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no reason why they can't be done simultaneously...
<Jucato> the individual modules need to comply with HIG, but the shell needs lots of work as well...
<DaSkreech> true. But there might be a mindset change for KDE4
<Jucato> mindset change on what?
* Jucato thinks the General/Advanced separation isn't working a bit....
<Jucato> I mean the concept... but hey, I'm not el or seele :)
<DaSkreech> Night all!! :)
<Jucato> bye
<Hobbsee> yay, Riddell!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: archive still appears to work
<Riddell> Hobbsee: phew
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please make sure someone takes pictures and posts them online if you end up being in your kilt.
<marseillai> ScottK: ? are you there?
<mhb> Jucato: I agree on that general/advanced one
<Jucato> hi mhb!
<Jucato> btw, I propose renaming System to "System Tools" in the K Menu if ever we do rename that...
<Jucato> and in Fedora, the Terminal is still in System Tools, not in Accessories
<mhb> Jucato: Fedora GNOME?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> just for reference
<mhb> hmm
<Jucato> I'm wondering if we will have to change system settings' name if ever it becomes chosen as the kcontrol replacement in kde4
<mhb> Jucato: is that even possible?
<Jucato> what is?
<mhb> Jucato: I don't follow KDE discussions, so I don't know
<Jucato> ah Riddell already proposed it to kde-core-devel...
<Jucato> but we need to fix a lot if it ever gets accepted...
<Hobbsee> grumble.  lost my voice now.
<Jucato> :(
* Hobbsee spent too long talking on the phone...
<Jucato> hehe h:)
<Jucato> oops... the 'h' detached
<xerosis> ooh, the oxygen windeco looks *nice*
<Jucato> is it finally done? O.o
<Jucato> er I mean semi-done
<Jucato> last time I tried to build it, it was all red...
<xerosis> http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2007/06/oxygen-style-is-coming-to-town.html
<Jucato> aah
<allee> Riddell: I've got the .so into p2moto (only soft links missing).  I'll try later to fix this too
<mhb> hi RadiantFire
<RadiantFire> hi
<RadiantFire> sorry I've been missing as of late, there were some technical troubles with my shell account for a few days
<Hobbsee> hiya
<nosrednaekim> hey... I was wondering something. When you try to copy something to a place where you don't have enough permissions, why doesn't konqueror prompt you with a "kdesu" dialog?
<nosrednaekim> why does it just give you a " not enough permissions"?
<Jucato> why should it?
* Jucato thinks hard...
<nosrednaekim> because other wise I have to open up a whole new konqueror window to drop to
<nosrednaekim> which is annoying.
<mhb> RadiantFire: no problem
<nosrednaekim> much better to have a prompt to upgrade your permissions
<RadiantFire> os x behaves that way
<RadiantFire> it gives you an "Authenticate" option
<Jucato> it presumes 1) the user doing it is a sudoer and 2) it really something that should be done
<Jucato> imho only :)
<Jucato> but then you have to ask, why doesn't the shell do that as well? :)
<RadiantFire> because authenticating from a shell is easier :-)
<nosrednaekim> yeah well,on the shell its easy to just prefix sudo
<mhb> it doesn't have to be automatic, just easy enough
<mhb> I guess
<nosrednaekim> in konqueror, you have to renavigate to where you want to paste
<Jucato> there are konqueror servicemenus that allow you to open a folder as root though... of course they're 3rd party
<Jucato> Mez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mhb> Jucato: now that was unnecessary :o)
<Jucato> mhb: after wondering for week where the bloody hell he was, that was just appropriate :)
<Jucato> for weeks*
<mhb> Jucato: oh, there's this lovely thing called email, that might help you sometimes :o)
<Hobbsee> bah. email's overrated
<RadiantFire> mhb: I'm gonna be back a little later and then resume tinkering see if I can't figure it out. I've put it aside this week and now I have some ideas
* Hobbsee ignores her inbox again
<nosrednaekim> email? too slow
<Jucato> mhb: and you presume DaSkreech hasn't tried that? :)
<Jucato> mhb: he even tried to send a mail...
<Mez> hi Jucato
<mhb> nosrednaekim: perhaps it might be better to concentrate on dolphin, as it's going to be the preferred file manager in both kubuntu and kde4
<Jucato> welcome back Mez :D
<nosrednaekim> mhb: will it have that functionality?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I tried the dolphin in Feisty now, which doesn't have it
<Mez> Jucato, thx
<Mez> bbiab
<Jucato> I seriously don't recommend trying Dolphin on KDE 3 :)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: would such funtionality be a security risk?
* Hobbsee wants to see kde4 out soon... :P
* nosrednaekim points to the kubuntu mirrors
* Jucato points to "out soon" as meaning "released"
<Hobbsee> no, final.  or beta
<Hobbsee> a working one.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: in my opinion a button to "get more privileges" doesn't sound that risky
<Jucato> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Root+Actions+Servicemenu+(for+Kubuntu)?content=48411
<Hobbsee> Mez: which guy?
<Jucato> don't think it's a security risk... I'm just concerned about other things...
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I was talking on an operation by operation basis
<nosrednaekim> thanks Jucato... I'll give it a shot
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: that doesn't do the right thing
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: um ok.. hold on.. I think I made my own service menu :)
<nosrednaekim> all I want it to do is "copy as root" or something like that
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: well for one you can't have 2 "users" using a single Konqueror window.. so I don't think that would be possible without opening a new Konqueror window anyway
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/stuff/open_as_root.desktop try that service menu...
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Jucato> just put it in ~/.kde/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<nosrednaekim> k
<nosrednaekim> Ok thats good Jucato
<nosrednaekim> thanks!
<nosrednaekim> one _little_ thing more..
<Jucato> hm....
<nosrednaekim> you know the "copy to" dialog in the service menu?
<nosrednaekim> would it possible to add a "copy to as root"?
<Jucato> hm....
<nosrednaekim> not saying for you to do it or anything..
<Jucato> not sure...
<nosrednaekim> I was just wondering if it was possible. I'll go out and do it if it is possible
<Jucato> I'm not sure if it's possible... but I guess it depends on 1) the command to be used and 2) if Konqueror allows 2 users in 1 window...
<nosrednaekim> I guess you could run "kfmclient copy <source> <dest>"
<nosrednaekim> prefixed by a kdesu of course.
<nosrednaekim> where are the default service menu's stored? I'd like to know what to copy?
<Jucato>  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus I guess
<Jucato> there might be some in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings as well
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> yep thats it.. thanks.
<nosrednaekim> strangely Jucato, there is no copy dialog in there.
<Jucato> you mean the one that pops up when you drag and drop a file?
<nosrednaekim> no, the one thats on the menu when you right-click on a file
<Jucato> oh that's a built-in I think
<nosrednaekim> hmmm what about the drag and drop, is that default as well?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> not a service menu
<Jucato> anyway, I think it's not possible to have a drag and drop in the same window (whether it be a different tab or view) from normal user to superuser directories...
<nosrednaekim> hmmm ok.
<nosrednaekim> what if it popped up a kdesu'd file dialog?
<Jucato> dunno... sory
<Jucato> sorry*
<nosrednaekim> yeah ok. I'll mosey along over to #kde
<nosrednaekim> thanks!
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: first thing you have to consider would be how to run a script triggered by a drag and drop into a root owned folder... that's definitely not a servicemenu
<marseillai> i'm trying to build a package for autoq3d a qt4 3d modeling apps. but even if my package build well it is empty (only documentation) i think there is no install rules in makefile! how can i check wich files are build and where they are ton install them ?
<jjesse> afternoon
<Hobbsee> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> how are you Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'm looking for a shotgun, to shoot the stupid people.
<jjesse> i have one in my basement, should i ship it to you?
<jjesse> though i would have to clear it w/ my wife as the shotgun is heres
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Been adding to your killfile today?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah.  see ubuntu-devel-discuss ML and such.
* ScottK thought so.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: that'd be good.  dont think they're legal here though.  especially to shoot people
<jjesse> my wife and i shoot clay pigeon w/ it (skeet shooting(
<jjesse> she's better then me
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<jjesse> i hate filling out expense reports
<Hobbsee> twitch
<Hobbsee> nwo, that's what i shoudl do.
* Hobbsee really should actually go and manhandle the scanner
* Hobbsee has 13 days :P
<ScottK> Until?
<Hobbsee> until i cant claim anymore
<ScottK> Ah
<Hobbsee> UDS
<jjesse> i try to keep my work credit card at $0
<jjesse> but its hard to do
<jjesse> i am currently look at a 3 inch stack of receipts :(
* ScottK notes that the idiot in question continues to post to ubuntu-devel-discuss...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: indeed, yes.
<ScottK> I've tried to "Help" him before and I'm pretty convinced it's impossible.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes
<ScottK> We may well end up needing a mod to the w.u.c software to automatically revert any changes he makes.
<Hobbsee> hahahahha
<Hobbsee> looking at the recent wiki pages he's done...that's not a bad idea
<Hobbsee> o rjust disable his LP account
* jjesse opens up email to look at ubuntu-devel-discuss
<ScottK> jjesse: Were sunglasses when you do.
<ScottK> oops
<jjesse> :)
<ScottK> Were/Wear
<jjesse> i understood
<jjesse> in fact I didn't even notice the typo
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Hobbsee> dont let the place burn up
<jjesse> night Hobbsee
<jjesse> wow that week expense report is $1900
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<jjesse> i have a nother week to fill out :)
<marseillai> where can i setup a "basic" configuration for every user for an application? I'm packaging autoQ3D wich need to know where are other files (/usr/share/autoq3d), it's store in ~/.config/AutoQ3D/AutoQ3D.conf is there a way to make this config in my package?
<mhb> Jucato: no exclamation marks for me, huh? How rude... :o)
<_StefanS_> sweet, my cloaking works now :)
<_StefanS_> and hi all.
* DaSkreech sticks My other vehicle is a Bird-Of-Prey bumper sticker on _StefanS_'s forehead
<_StefanS_> ouch :)
* DaSkreech only licked it a little
<n8k99> ewww
<_StefanS_> so whats up.. ?  any news ?
<DaSkreech> Linspire sold out after cursing novell for selling out
<ScottK> DaSkreech: So how excited are you about getting their Click N Run service for Ubuntu now?
<DaSkreech> same as I was before
<ScottK> Not so much I gather?
<DaSkreech> I forgot about it until someone mentions it
<mhb> _StefanS_: system settings might get into KDE4 as default
<Riddell> looking very likely that
<_StefanS_> ah that sounds sweet
<mhb> _StefanS_: but you may be aware of that, it's just me who doesn't read mailing lists
<_StefanS_> better than kcontrol anyways
<_StefanS_> mhb: didnt know it :)
<DaSkreech> I've learnt with Roberts to wait until he does something versus him saying he's going to do it
<_StefanS_> is it going to utilize that new klistview thingy from dolphin ? it looks kinda neat
* DaSkreech grumbles about keyboard navigation
<_StefanS_> btw, is the desktop starting to get more useful in kde4 ? (=working i mean, like rightclick menu and so on )
<_StefanS_> havent seen the last snapshots
<DaSkreech> I think that was working from alpha 1
<_StefanS_> oh, wait.. probably; but it never worked for me :) crashed every time
<_StefanS_> oh wel..
<jjesse> hello
<jjesse> is there a list of tribe1 bugs that need to be looked at?
<DaSkreech> Night all
<DaSkreech> _StefanS_: I'll give you an update when alpha 2 ships :)
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: thanks ;)
<_StefanS_> night
<toma> http://www.ubuntustats.com/ is cool
<Riddell> is it ajax?
<toma> probably
<toma> "Skype 1.4 Beta does not like my KDE 4", someone living on the edge.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-17
<nixternal> is the libqt4-dev in main the latest qt 4.3 release?
<nixternal> why yes it is, so disregard previous
<crimsun> according to ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source it is.
<crimsun> hmm, after I finish this Qt3 version, I'll "port" it up to Qt4
<nosrednaekim> qt3 version of what?
<crimsun> granted I have no idea if I'll just be duplicating work
* crimsun makes a note to check the new control center/system settings
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: LP/asoundconf-ui
<crimsun> hmm, this implies I need to version asoundconf, too.  Hmm.  For now I'll just grab it from debian/changelog.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: oh cool.
<nixternal> time to rebuild KDE 4
<nixternal> it became a mess after the past couple of months
<crimsun> nixternal: please check ^Categories for KMix's desktop entry when you have a moment
<nixternal> Categories=Qt;KDE;AudioVideo;Audio;Mixer;
<nixternal> crimsun: ^^
<crimsun> gracias
<nixternal> no problemo
<nixternal> o, de nada
<nosrednaekim> clasen sus bocas
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nixternal> I am guessing that says "close your mouths"
<nixternal> or something similar
<nosrednaekim> lol.. yep.
<nosrednaekim> good job.
<nixternal> never heard clasen before
<nixternal> sus and bocas though, you hear that growing up in a latin majority neighborhood
<nixternal> bocas usually doesn't have good meaning though when you hearit :)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nixternal> oh well, while kdelibs downloads, it is time for so food
<Hobbsee> hey all!
<Hobbsee> ScottK: please do
<Hobbsee> (write the mod)
<nixternal> hello! hello!
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal
<Hobbsee> !
<nixternal> hehe
<n8k99> hey
* ScottK wishes he knew enough to do as Hobbsee suggests...
<Hobbsee> :)
<ScottK> Maybe a new team with the mission to track and revert all his changes ...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: " the manuals are not the most newbie-friendly document but assaid before will try." - if you're a newbie, and a proven idiot, you should nto be running any development release until you learn better.
<Hobbsee> so tha tyou *dont* class as a newbie anymore.  gah.
<ScottK> Agreed.
* Hobbsee waves
* Hobbsee rescues Jucato 
<Jucato> yay!!! :)
<mhb> good morning
<siretart> will gutsy have qt4 in main?
<siretart> Riddell: will gutsy have qt4 in main?
<Jucato> !info libqt4-mt
<ubotu> Package libqt4-mt does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> !info libqt4-core
<ubotu> libqt4-core: Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.3-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1177 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<Jucato> qt4 is already in main it seems?
<siretart> !info libqt4-dev
<ubotu> libqt4-dev: Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.3-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 4100 kB, installed size 20048 kB
<siretart> excellent
* Hobbsee waves
* Tm_T drowns
<xerosis> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :D
* Hobbsee rescues Tm_T and Jucato 
<Jucato> hm... plagiarism... :)
<Hobbsee> you guys need to learn to swim!
<Jucato> lifesaver Hobbsee :)
<nosrednaekim> Throw'em off a bridge.
<Hobbsee> :P
<nosrednaekim> they'll learn
* Hobbsee throws nosrednaekim off the bridge for practice
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: learned anything yet? :D
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I can swim (;
* nosrednaekim learned that there tend to be nasty hidden obstructions underwater in the vicinity of bridges.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: just wanted you to rescue me
* Tm_T is lazy
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> consider yourself rescued then
<Tm_T> I do I do
<Tm_T> humm, that's Beatles
<Hobbsee> awww, no updates
<Hobbsee> mmm...gunshots
<Tm_T> humm, Hobbsee, looks like Jucato expected you to rescue him aswell
<Tm_T> oh well, he's gone
<Hobbsee> oh here he is
* Hobbsee gives Jucato a lifejacket
<Riddell> siretart: why do you ask?
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell!
<Tm_T> morning?
<Hobbsee> it's morning there
<Tm_T> where?
<Tm_T> it's 1344 in London
<Tm_T> unless my Klock is fooling me
<nosrednaekim> yep! sure is.
<Tm_T> it's morning in New York apparently
<Tm_T> Good morning America!
<Tm_T> (can't remember what was in that movie)
<nosrednaekim> Klock...lol... KDE should Patent that too (along with the double klick)
<Hobbsee> okay, maybe it's not morning anywhere interesting then
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: good evening (:
<nosrednaekim> *gasps*
<Tm_T> I'm Ketting Koffee soon <3
<Tm_T> with Kake
<nosrednaekim> kool...
<Tm_T> very Kool
<rouzic> Riddell: ping
<siretart> Riddell: I'm stupid. sorry
<siretart> Riddell: I uploaded wpasupplicant to debian before which builds against qt4
<marseillai> does someone could explian me this compilation error :
<marseillai> g++  -o bin/pokerth obj/game.o obj/pokerth.o obj/session.o obj/playerdata.o obj/configfile.o obj/boardinterface.o obj/enginefactory.o obj/flopinterface.o obj/handinterface.o obj/playerinterface.o obj/preflopinterface.o obj/riverinterface.o obj/turninterface.o obj/guiinterface.o obj/thread.o obj/tinystr.o obj/tinyxml.o obj/tinyxmlerror.o obj/tinyxmlparser.o obj/cardsvalue.o obj/localboard.o obj/localenginefactory.o obj/localflop.o
<marseillai> obj/localhand.o obj/localplayer.o obj/localpreflop.o obj/localriver.o obj/localturn.o obj/tools.o obj/clientboard.o obj/clientenginefactory.o obj/clientflop.o obj/clienthand.o obj/clientplayer.o obj/clientpreflop.o obj/clientriver.o obj/clientturn.o obj/connectdata.o obj/clientcallback.o obj/clientcontext.o obj/clientstate.o obj/clientthread.o obj/netpacket.o obj/resolverthread.o obj/senderthread.o obj/sendercallback.o obj/serverthread.o
<marseillai> obj/servercontext.o obj/serverexception.o obj/serverrecvthread.o obj/serverrecvstate.o obj/servercallback.o obj/sessiondata.o obj/socket_startup_cmn.o obj/socket_helper_cmn.o obj/clientexception.o obj/netcontext.o obj/netexception.o obj/receiverhelper.o obj/sdlplayer.o obj/guiwrapper.o obj/mainwindowimpl.o obj/mycardspixmaplabel.o obj/mysetlabel.o obj/myrighttabwidget.o obj/mylefttabwidget.o obj/startsplash.o obj/log.o obj/chat.o
<marseillai> obj/aboutpokerthimpl.o obj/connecttoserverdialogimpl.o obj/createnetworkgamedialogimpl.o obj/joinnetworkgamedialogimpl.o obj/newgamedialogimpl.o obj/settingsdialogimpl.o obj/myavatarbutton.o obj/myhpavatarbutton.o obj/selectavatardialogimpl.o obj/myavatarlistitem.o obj/startnetworkgamedialogimpl.o obj/waitforservertostartgamedialogimpl.o obj/changehumanplayernamedialogimpl.o obj/qttoolsinterface.o obj/qttoolswrapper.o obj/qthelper.o
<marseillai> obj/serverguiwrapper.o obj/rand.o obj/socket_helper.o obj/socket_startup.o obj/moc_sdlplayer.o obj/moc_mainwindowimpl.o obj/moc_mycardspixmaplabel.o obj/moc_mysetlabel.o obj/moc_myrighttabwidget.o obj/moc_mylefttabwidget.o obj/moc_startsplash.o obj/moc_log.o obj/moc_chat.o obj/moc_aboutpokerthimpl.o obj/moc_connecttoserverdialogimpl.o obj/moc_createnetworkgamedialogimpl.o obj/moc_joinnetworkgamedialogimpl.o obj/moc_newgamedialogimpl.o
<marseillai> obj/moc_settingsdialogimpl.o obj/moc_selectavatardialogimpl.o obj/moc_startnetworkgamedialogimpl.o obj/moc_waitforservertostartgamedialogimpl.o obj/moc_changehumanplayernamedialogimpl.o obj/qrc_resources.o    -L/usr/lib -lboost_thread-mt -lcrypto -lSDL_mixer -lSDL -lmikmod -lQtGui -lQtCore -lpthread
<marseillai> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_thread-mt
<marseillai> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<marseillai> make[1] : *** [bin/pokerth]  Error 1
<Jucato> O.o
<marseillai> make[1] : Leaving directory `/tmp/buildd/pokerth-0.5'
<marseillai> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 2
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<marseillai> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
* marseillai was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee gouges her eyes out.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> glad I don't have cow powers in here :P
<Hobbsee> anyway, it's boost buggery, as could have been figured by the last line, and the code needs fixing
<Jucato> and his error seem to be from boost
<Hobbsee> debian has some interestnig bugs on liboost
<Jucato> there....
<Hobbsee> marseillai: for the love of anything good, use a pastebin.
<Jucato> for the love of $DEITY!
<marseillai> Hobbsee: .... i said it was an error i allready past it on pastebin but made a mistake here
<Hobbsee> that's....i cant even understand that, so i wont say it's a crap excuse.
<marseillai> i made a ctrl+c then type enter to send my message but the ctrl+c past all the message and not the pastebin link and enter confirm my past ....
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> i hate that
<marseillai> me too
<marseillai> but to come back to my question
<marseillai> do you have an idea?
<Hobbsee> [02:14]  <Hobbsee> anyway, it's boost buggery, as could have been figured by the last line, and the code needs fixing
<Jucato> not using Konvi are you? )
<Hobbsee> check for debian bugs on liboost*
* Jucato notes that in Konvi, there's a warning dialog for multiple line pastes :)
<mhb> irssi does have that, too
<Hobbsee> hrm, cant find it
<Hobbsee> marseillai: you probably need libboost-thread-dev as a build-dep
<Hobbsee> if it doesnt work, then it's boost buggery, and i dont remember
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i allready use libboost-thread-dev as a build-dep
<Hobbsee> then the source is still stuffed.
<marseillai> and debian's bug don't help much
<Hobbsee> and you'll need the corresponding debian bug about it.  dont remember which it was though, sorry
<Hobbsee> darn
<mhb> mbiebl: hello mbiebl, how is debconf?
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i've found this : http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=242357;archive=yes but it doesn't help
<ubotu> Debian bug 242357 in libboost-thread-dev "libboost-thread-dev: the usr/lib/libboost_thread.so doesn't exist anymore and breaks link with -lboost_thread" [Normal,Open] 
<Hobbsee> marseillai: that's the one
<marseillai> Hobbsee: yes but it doesn't contain anything wich help me ...
<marseillai> or i don't understand
<Hobbsee> wait, no it's not
<Hobbsee> there's a longer bug, similarly named
<mbiebl> mhb: Great so far.
<mbiebl> I'm currently try to organize a bof regarding our init system in Debian and upstart as alternativ.
<mhb> mbiebl: good luck with it!
<Riddell> rouzic: pong
<Riddell> siretart: interesting, why does it do that?
<rouzic> Hi Riddell :)
<rouzic> Riddell: When available amarok will be 1.4.6?
<Hobbsee> rouzic: sometime after tehy release a tarball to the packagers list
<Riddell> 21st it's scheduled for
<rouzic> But be reread it was announced for today?
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be
<apachelogger> rouzic: tagging is today
<apachelogger> package building starts tomorrow / later today
<apachelogger> release is on 21th
<apachelogger> -th +st
<rouzic> oh, thanks apachelogger, Riddell :)
<apachelogger> rouzic: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Schedule:1.4
<rouzic> :p
<siretart> Riddell: because of wpa-gui is written in qt
<ktulu77> hi :)
<crimsun> any dev(s) around whose brain(s) I can pick?
* Riddell covers head
<nosrednaekim> that tickles
<crimsun> here's a quick sketch of my dilemma (realising that I may need to refactor):  I have a Close QPushButton whose clicked() signal is slotted into a python method that writes a file.  I'd like to emit a QApplication quit() from that clicked() as well but only after the file is written. Is it feasible or even smart?
<crimsun> something tells me it's the wrong way about it, but I'm quite new to Qt, so there may well be a much better way.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: maybe put the quit() at the end of the python function writing the file?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: thats what I do.
<crimsun> unfortunately that will freeze the UI do the class being instantiated from another Python method
<crimsun> s/do/due/
<crimsun> due to, even
<xerosis> will dolphin be default for gutsy?
<crimsun> code's at http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~motu/asoundconf-ui/trunk/revision/crimsun%40box-20070617092513-0qlv53350q03ep30?start_revid=crimsun%40box-20070617092513-0qlv53350q03ep30
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: maybe inherit the other class and call it from there.
* Riddell wonders if he looks like he has toothache https://gallery.debconf.org/mugshots/riddell
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: could you quickly point me to the line # and file that you are discussing?
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: two files at issue here.  asoundconfgui is executed (lines 56-63 are relevant)
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: the second file is displayqt.py in writeConf()
<nosrednaekim> ok
<crimsun> (yes, it's ugly, I know :)
<nosrednaekim> ugly?
<nosrednaekim> looks like code to me.
<crimsun> (ooh, I just spotted a logic error in the try: block, but that's another matter entirely)
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: ok, the way I always write pyqt apps is to have a file JUST for the GUI class (no operations or such) another program then inherits that class. I believe that would fix your problem. but maybe qt3 is different. I only know qt4
<nosrednaekim> in other words, i'd have writeConf() in asoundconf-ui
<fdoving> crimsun: can't you just emit a signal at the end of the writeConf() then connect that signal to the quit() ?
<fdoving> or do you writeConf() while running too?
<crimsun> writeConf() is running
<crimsun> err, poorly phrased on my part
<nosrednaekim> so wait, you don't only run writeConfig() when you want to stop?
<crimsun> I do
<crimsun> when a user clicks the pushbutton, its clicked() is slotted to writeConf()
<nosrednaekim> and then the app is supposed to close?
<crimsun> yes
<nosrednaekim> BRB
<fdoving> crimsun: can't you use ::exit()  directly? i don't know how python handles this, but in c++ you can use ::exit() directly inside functions.
<fdoving> when you want the program to quit.
<fdoving> if you did that, inside writeConf() you wouldn't need to think more about signals and slots.
<nosrednaekim> yeah,python has quit() but see, he's just quiting an imported class (which doesn't work too well)
<crimsun> right, can't do that :)
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: put writeConf into asoundconf-ui  and attach to the button.clicked() slot from there
<crimsun> hmm, ok.  I'll investiaget that.
<crimsun> Thanks for the pointers.
<crimsun> urg, laggy wifi+ bad tyying
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nixternal> bah, use c++!
<crimsun> shush mister vista
* nixternal sends crimsun a worm!
* nosrednaekim prepares his flamethrower
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: don't try and use a can of hairspray, or Pam, and a lighter, I will spray back with WD-40
<nixternal> muhehehe
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal> Pam and WD-40 are the best though
* nixternal isn't about to admit how that knowledge was gained
* nixternal goes back to the grill and the pool
<crimsun> it's in the microsoft tech knowledge base
<fdoving> wd-40 smells like perfume.
<nosrednaekim> and they say it works especially fine on penguins.
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: so python can't go "back" to the importing file, code-wise, like you can do displayqt.quit() but not main.quit() from displayqt. is that right?
<nosrednaekim> I think it might be able to, I'm not sure how you do backwards inheritances like that.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-09
<dasKreeCh> nixternal: ping
<dasKreeCh> Hello
<nixternal> dasKreeCh: pong?
<nixternal> gettin' ready to eat
<nixternal> was workin' on my brother's roof all day fixing what the tornado decided to take away yesterday
<nixternal> brb
<dasKreeCh> nixternal: Does the IE in vista have a default visible File Edit view Menu?
<nixternal> dasKreeCh: I have no clue
<dasKreeCh> :-P
<dasKreeCh> whats the point of all the Vista knowledge if you are clueless?
<nixternal> cuz it is wonderful
<dasKreeCh> For you. HOw do I get in on that
<dasKreeCh> Anyone knows if Krita in KDE4 does JPG?
<santiago-ve> guys is tyhe tutorial day going to happen?
<jjesse_> nixternal: i'm glad you are so pro microsoft
<santiago-ve> or taht's still in progress?
 * jjesse_ cackles
<nixternal> jjesse: it is Micro$haft, get it right! :P
<Jucato> ahem. Microvell
<Jucato> you shill
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> if only he realized just how far Linux has gotten because of Microvell
<nixternal> then maybe he would shut up
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/ <- working on updating my site
<daskreecH> Ahhhh
<daskreecH> I've been spoilt
<xt> konsole seems bugged with the beta packages with ubuntu, is it a known issue? Parts of the konsole is not updating with the rest at "redraws"
<hads> I see the same thing.
<xt> crazy annoying, since kde4-konsole is so good (:
<Serega> does anybody use intrepid chroot?
<\sh> Serega: for my sbuilds, yes
<Serega> \sh: sbuilds?
<\sh> Serega: apt-cache show sbuild  ;)
<xt> hads: do you know if it's a kde bug or a kubuntubug?
 * Serega writes to the TODO: "get acqainted with this stuff" :)
<hads> xt: No I'm not sure, I haven't searched the bug trackers.
<Serega> \sh: could you please tkae a brief look at my problem with pbuilder ant intrepid chroot? http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1042731
<\sh> Serega: hmmm...aptitude is evil..use apt-get ,-)
<\sh> Serega: no really..
<\sh> #
<\sh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<\sh> #
<\sh>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libfluidsynth-dev which is a virtual package.
<\sh> that's what's bugging you
<Serega> \sh: oohhh
<Serega> \sh: how did you find that?!
<Serega> :)_
<\sh> Serega: /me can read :)
<\sh> Serega: and again: please change from aptitude to apt-get in pbuilder
<Serega> \sh: but what this actually means? there is no such package in intrepid yet? or just a b0rk of aptitude?
 * Serega modifies .pbuilderrc
<\sh> I would say the latter
<\sh> or libfluidsynth-dev is not installable because of something b0rked
<\sh> but pbuilder fools you with the wrong message ;)
<Tonio_> hi there
<smarter> Serega: libfluidsynth-dev is in universe, do you have universe enabled in your pbuilderrc?
<smarter> hey Tonio_
<Serega> smarter: if it isn't enabled by "pbuilder create" then no :)
<Serega> \sh: PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDS=classic, right?
<smarter> so enable it and don't blame aptitude :)
<smarter> Serega: doesn't really matter
<Serega> smarter: thank you
 * Serega can't find where the chroot actually lays :)
<smarter>  /var/<something/pbuilder I think
<smarter> but you have to enable universe in the pbuilderrc iirc
<\sh> smarter: it matters...aptitude is evil :) and does things you don't expect...
<Serega> iirc?
<smarter> I had this issue some time ago and the error message of pbuilder really confused me :p
<Serega> usually I use apt-get&frined
<Serega> *friends
<smarter> Serega: IIRC -> If I Recall Correctly
<smarter> \sh: I've always used aptitude and neved had a problem :p
<smarter> and I think that Debian recommends aptitude
<\sh> smarter: well, the buildds are not using it, so it behaves totally different from that...I mean it doesn't really matter, because pbuilder do behave differently, too :)
<Serega> thank you, guys, you re the best
<Serega> *are
<Jucato> gah! now I have to think of a different site idea... nixternal got mine (except for the chicago outline...)
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> this early stuff is for the birds!
 * Jucato chirps
<nixternal> no doubt
<Jucato> oh wait, it's 19:18 here
<nixternal> 06:23
<nixternal> woke up at 05:00
<jussi01> 1425 here
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> jussi01: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: June 09 2008, 14:25:54 - Current meeting: Michigan LoCo Bug Jam
<Jucato> @now manila
<ubottu> Jucato: Current time in Asia/Manila: June 09 2008, 19:26:57 - Current meeting: Michigan LoCo Bug Jam
<Jucato> not that far :)
<nixternal> hrmm, KMail doesn't work with Exchange server at all does it?
<Riddell> yuriy: I don't think we're going to find a time for tutorials day which satisfies everyone, I think we'll have to drop your talk :(
<ScottK> nixternal: IIRC it'll work for IMAP mail, but not any of the 'groupware' stuff.
<Nightrose> Riddell: maybe txwikinger can do it instead?
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> how can a Linux shop be using MES
<txwikinger> what?
<Nightrose> txwikinger: bug talk
<Nightrose> for the tutorial day
<txwikinger> Nightrose: Isn't that on Sunday?
<nixternal> out of 40+ people, I would say 10 use Microsoft, the rest use Ubuntu or Xubuntu, and I will use...guess? :)
<Nightrose> it is i think
<txwikinger> What time? I am flying back from Germany that day
<Nightrose> Riddell: ^
 * txwikinger is lookin gfor his itenary
<Nightrose> hmm i wanted to try mailody but seems like i can't because akonadi server wont start and i also can't start it using the akonaditray - anyone experiencing the same problem?
 * txwikinger has far too much paperwork
<nixternal> Nightrose: you have to stop apparmor
<nixternal> re: look at what wstephens and I are talking about
<Nightrose> nixternal: ahhh thx - yea seen it
 * txwikinger has found the disconcerting letter from the Army
<txwikinger> Well I am supposed to be back at the airport 20:40 UK time on Sunday
<txwikinger> Anything after 22:00 UK probably works
<Riddell> txwikinger: currently down as 23:00UTC
<txwikinger> Riddell: That is midnight BST, right?
<nixternal> Riddell: is there a Tutorials Day page yet?
<txwikinger> Yes it is
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/Prep
<txwikinger> Riddell: yes ok... if yuriy is not able to do it, I can jump in... barring any plane crashes
<Riddell> txwikinger: excellent, yuriy that ok with you?
<nixternal> ok, I am tired of the Konqi "Restore/Do Not Restore" stuff every time I fire up konqi in kde 4.1
<Nightrose> nixternal: +1
<Riddell> +1
 * txwikinger thinks nixternal should not play with fire so much
 * Hobbsee sets the vistalover on fire
 * txwikinger cheers Hobbsee on
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> rotten vistalover.
 * Nightrose gets the fire brigade :P
<nixternal> dang txwikinger, thanks for the love!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :P
<nixternal> that was funny
<txwikinger> nixternal: Always concerned about your health :D
<nixternal> I could just picture him sitting there like beavis and butthead yelling "fire! fire! heh heh fire!"
<Nightrose> haha
<nixternal> first day of real paid work, and I am ready to quit :P
<nixternal> nixternal->work();
<nixternal> sounds scary
<nixternal> later!
<txwikinger> Function not found error :P
<nixternal> exactly!
<Riddell> apachelogger: filelight couldn't sync incase you missed that
<etretyak> For the Tutorials Day we need to have finished Intrepid Specs (for the first part: Getting involved)? Isn't it?
<etretyak> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> etretyak: we have specs
<etretyak> Are they already approved?
<etretyak> Or it is not necessary?
<Riddell> we should be responsible enough to effectively approve our own specs
<jjesse> good morning
<etretyak> Hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello etretyak
<etretyak> Riddell: so how about Todo page? Who should update it? I want to start development for Intrepid ;-) But I don't know what task can/should I take...
<Riddell> etretyak: updating that is on my list of things to do today
<etretyak> Riddell: great! thanks!
<jjesse> a todo list that contains todos
<jjesse> i love that
 * Riddell cheers as kdebase-workspace builds in intrepid
 * jjesse cheers as Riddell cheers
<Hobbsee> \o/
<yuriy> Riddell, txwikinger: sure
<yuriy> Riddell: going to move the rest of 4.0.5 to backports soon?
<Riddell> yuriy: I moved kdebindings-kde4 kdesdk-kde4
<Riddell> anything else missing?
<yuriy> Riddell: not picking up kdebindings from archive.u.c here
<Riddell> yuriy: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings-kde4 says it's there
<Riddell> probably just needs published
<yuriy> why does that say main?
<Riddell> consequence of being moved from a PPA I guess
<Riddell> backports is all unsupported so it doesn't mean anything
<Arby> Riddell: do I need to do anything more with ktorrent or is it uploaded now?
<Riddell> Arby: seems to be dep-wait on Dependencies:
<Riddell> libqca2-dev
<Arby> Riddell: which means it won't build until that package is available, correct?
<Riddell> until it's in main
<Riddell> hmm, fancy writing a main inclusion report?
<Arby> Riddell: no idea how but I can try
<Arby> well when I get home from work I can
<Arby> Riddell: is that process documented somewhere?
 * Arby pokes the wiki
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionProcess should explain it
<Riddell> random example https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportLibnova
<Arby> Riddell: ok I'll work on that this evening
<Arby> expect the usual flurry of questions
<Riddell> thanks Arby, sorry that this has ended up more complex than I expected
<Arby> Riddell: no problem
<Arby> I just get to learn lots of things all at once
<Arby> :)
<Arby> I'm thinking about trying for membership sometime soon so this is all good stuff
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: around?
<Riddell> Arby: great
<Nightrose> Arby: if you need help like review of your wiki page please say so
<Arby> Nightrose: thanks but I haven't even started yet :)
<Nightrose> Arby: hehe yea thought so
<Arby> just something that's in my mind "at some point"
<Nightrose> was more an offer for when you wrote it
<Arby> and much appreciated to :)
<Nightrose> anyway - /me takes a nap
<Arby> I need to gather more people who've seen my work
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: since I have to go, take a look at this screencast: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1437949_gluha/kgrubeditor.ogv
<Arby> as it's mostly riddell that gets everything currently
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: nothing really important, only the things we were talking about
<daskreech> Riddell: Can Kubuntu request items for the Canonical store?
<Riddell> daskreech: we can try, got any good ideas?
<daskreech> Kubuntu Bikinis :)
<daskreech> Well how does the proces work?
<daskreech> do we make items up and send them in to the store or can we request kubuntu variants of what they have?
<daskreech> If we make a suggestion for someting would it just be branded Ubuntu and put up?
<Riddell> we'd probably have to come up with a design
<daskreech> Ok sounds good
 * daskreech votes kubuntu Bikins :)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-tutorials-day.png
<Riddell> better graphic design skills welcome
<Nightrose> daskreech: will you wear it and make photos? :P
<Nightrose> but yea - it would be cool to be able to buy kubuntu merch there
<daskreech> Nightrose: not needed they have no human imagery on the store
<daskreech> Ironic eh?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> how does this look? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<daskreech> I was also pitching Kubuntu flavours body paint but I dunno  that's a harder sell :-D
<Nightrose> Riddell: looks good :) - maybe mention what the goal and target group is?
<Nightrose> daskreech: kubuntu flavoured? /me wonders how that would taste like ;-)
<daskreech> Squash the beasties :)
<Arby> Riddell: maybe some links to How to triage in the reading section?
<Nightrose> What's happening in Intrepid and how can you join? Artwork, documentation, packaging, programming, and more <- last comma should go
<Riddell> Arby: URL?
<Riddell> found it
<yuriy> HelpingWithBugs and Bugs/HowToTriage
<apachelogger> Riddell: why couldn't filelight sync?
<Riddell> apachelogger: different .orig files
 * apachelogger is wondering why
<apachelogger> well, I'll merge then
<yuriy> tutorials day in here, not #ubuntu-classroom?
<yuriy> I'm looking at txwikinger's talk from last time and it looks like the ask questions in another channel style they usually do for these things in #ubuntu-classroom + #ubuntu-classroom-chat would have been helpful
<Nightrose> true but it is a good idea to get people into this channel - some of them will stay probably
<txwikinger> yuriy: That is very helpful if you have a lot of people like during UbuntuWeek
<txwikinger> If there are not too many people asking question it might just create another layer of administration which does not necessarily brings additional benefit
<txwikinger> So.. I am fine with either
<daskreech> plus nixternal can probably out type however many people are in there asking questions
<txwikinger> haha
<yuriy> txwikinger: looks like you ran out of time, good thing it's an hour this time
<txwikinger> yuriy: Yes .. 1/2 was very tight last time
<txwikinger> And we have now some additional stuff to refer to
<Riddell> etretyak, all: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> So I was at my brother-in-law's yesterday chatting with the boyfriend of a neice.  It was nice to find out he uses Kubuntu.  I've known him for a couple of years, but it's never come up before.
<Riddell> it's spreading
<ScottK> He was pretty shocked to discover we've switched to KDE 4.1 for Intrepid though.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Back to merging! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<ScottK> I explianed the rationale and while I think he understood why, he's pretty skeptical about how it will turn out (he's tried the 4.1 beta packages for Hardy).
<Riddell> we need to get our messaging clear about intrepid, it's ment to be a scary/exciting release, that's the whole point
<daskreech> Intrepid ?
<jjesse_> hence the name intrepid?
<ScottK> "The release for Intrepid Adventurers" or something like that.
<daskreech> ScottK: with a nice SVG pic of a ibex in a bushjacket with a magnifying glass
<ScottK> With a tiger sneaking up behind.
<daskreech> :-)
<ScottK> Intrepid Ibex in the jungle of KDE4.  Sometimes you eat the tiger, sometimes the tiger eats you.  Which will it be?  Find out.  Upgrade today.
<Arby> Riddell: is it libqca2 or libqca2-dev that needs an MIR?
<Arby> or both?
<daskreech> Ha ha ha that's a great tagline
<daskreech> and would stop the insane cursing that I heard about LTS
<ScottK> Arby: MIR the source package.
<Riddell> qca2
<Arby> so this then http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qca2 ?
<Riddell> yes
<jjesse_> ScottK: that's a great slogan... can i steal it :)
<ScottK> Sure.
<Arby> is there a list somewhere of the complete list of supported architectures?
<Arby> I only see i386 and amd64 for the newest version
<Arby> should there be more?
<Arby> or are powerpc etc not officially supported
<ScottK> Only i386 and AMD64 are officially supported.
<ScottK> With the exception of hppa, the unofficial archs are all in pretty good shape.
<daskreech> #ubuntu-ps3 :)
<Arby> so I can say that it is available for all architectures yes?
<daskreech> not officially
<daskreech> but it can be installed for most yes
<daskreech> all would be netBSD
<Arby> next question, how do I find out if any binaries run as root/suid
<Arby> ?
<ScottK> Arby: Back one question: You can see here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/qca2/2.0.0-4 that it built on all archs.
<Arby> ScottK: ah, gotcha. thanks
<nixternal> man, I haven't used KDE 3 in a long time
 * Nightrose likes the kubuntu(-de) love there: http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/ ;-)
<Arby> how do I choose between frenetic/vigorous/calm/dead for upstream development?
<ScottK> You look at how often they release and how active they are and make a judgement.
<Arby> upstream in this case and should upstream be kde or http://delta.affinix.com/qca
<Arby> gah gibberish sorry
<Arby> should upstream be kde or http://delta.affinix.com/qca
<ScottK> qca
<Arby> ok
<Arby> would that be considered calm or vigorous --> http://delta.affinix.com/download/qca/2.0/ ?
<Arby> I'd say calm, regular and frequent releases of various components
<Arby> opinions welcome
<ScottK> I'd go with calm
<Arby> thanks
<etretyak> Riddell: I want to take "guidance mount config".. and "system-config-printer-kde"
<Arby> for this MIR if the debian source package has unittests that are run by make test.
<Arby> does that mean tests are run in the build
<Arby> ?
<Arby> Riddell: MIR so far https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportQCA2#preview
<Arby> and anyone else who doesn't mind advising
<danimo> hi
<Arby> I know the bug number isn't done yet
<Arby> I need help finding the remaining information
<daskreech> Are 4.0.5 packages up?
<Serega> has anyone already packaged kcoloredit from the extragear?
<Nightrose> daskreech: yury packaged them afaik
<Nightrose> yuriy even
<daskreech> so should I take silence on kubuntu.org to mean they are not fit for the pudding yet?
<Nightrose> *shrug*
 * Nightrose is on beta 1 ;-)
<yuriy> daskreech: they're in backports, i think that's as fit as they're gonna get
<daskreech> yuriy: So there should be a kubuntu.org post?
<yuriy> daskreech: dunno. Riddell?
<Serega> can I already upgrade to intrepid?
 * Serega dislikes chroot
<Nightrose> Serega: last i heard it was not advisable to do that yet
<Serega> ah... :(
<danimo> while packaging an old kde3 application (new) I found the admin dir in the upstream package is outdated
<danimo> how can I force debuild to run make -f admin/Makefile.common after applying the patches?
<danimo> new == from scratch
<Serega> danimo: redefine patch target?
<danimo> Serega: hmm?
<Serega> danimo: what patch system do you use in the package?
<danimo> Serega: so far I simply did a manual patch between the two admin dirs (the existing one and then new one that I took from svn), and placed it into admin/patches
 * Serega have never seen kde3 packages
<Serega> *has
<danimo> Riddell? apachelogger? \sh? Czessi? :-)
<Serega> why does cdbs source tar contains both Makefile.am and Makefile.in... :(
<danimo> Serega: hmm?
<Serega> danimo: just complaining :)
<Serega> danimo: you can unpack https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/cdbs/0.4.52ubuntu1/+files/cdbs_0.4.52ubuntu1.tar.gz and see this
<Serega> ah... damn
<Serega> time to sleep :)
<Riddell> m hi danimo
<Riddell> Serega: KDE 3 source tars do too
<Riddell> yuriy: yo, lets
<Serega> Riddell: thats right, it should be :) unless source is distributed without configure script generated at all
<danimo> Riddell: read my whinings?
 * Serega just  missed
<Serega> hm... looks like cdbs doesn't support kde4 class yet
<Riddell> danimo: I would just run make -f debian/rules buildprep if it uses cdbs kde.mk
<Serega> or maybe kcoloredit should be considered a 'cmake' package
<danimo> it does
<danimo> Riddell: it does that?
<Riddell> Serega: for kde 4 packages get kde.mk from kde4libs
<Riddell> in intrepid
<Riddell> danimo: pardon?
<Serega> Riddell: thanks, Jonathan!
<danimo> Riddell: but that doesn't apply patches and run make -f admin/Makefile.common
<Riddell> danimo: that's exactly what it should do
<Riddell> what does it do?
<danimo> Riddell: doesn't apply patches first
<danimo> Riddell: maybe I just do something wrong :)
<Riddell> danimo: can you pastebin your debian/rules file?
<daskreech> Riddell: should 4.0.5 be on Kubuntu.org ?
<Riddell> daskreech: it will be when the web cache refreshes
<daskreech> ^_^
<danimo> Riddell: only includes debhelper.mk, autotools.mk and kde.mk
<Riddell> danimo: if you look at the bottom of /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<Riddell> buildprep should be pretty clear
<danimo> yepp
<Riddell> danimo: you should also  include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<danimo> ah!
<danimo> yay
<Serega> yuriy: are you really already packaged kcoloredit?
<danimo> damn, almost :)
<danimo> /usr/bin/make -C obj-i486-linux-gnu -k distclean
<danimo> make: Entering an unknown directory
<danimo> make: *** obj-i486-linux-gnu: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<danimo> Riddell: any idea how that can happen?
<Riddell> mmm
<Riddell> cdbs should just do the right thing
<danimo> yepp
<danimo> should
<daskreech> >_<
<daskreech> Are we going to patch Kmix to have middle click be open Mixer instead of mute for KDE4 ?
<Riddell> daskreech: why?
<Arby> Riddell: when you can spare a minute. need help finding the remaining information for MIR https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportQCA2#preview
<Arby> doesn't have to be tonight
<daskreech> cause that's what it did in KDE3
<randy_> Is KDE 4.1 final in Kubuntu next month, will it be possible to customize keyboard shortcuts again?   And will it restore the Alt-F1 key for invoking the Kmenu?  My understanding is that other distros using KDE 4.1 beta 1 have these things working, but Hardy doesn't.
<Riddell> danimo: try not including autotools.mk ?
<txwikinger> Is it already known that kde4libs-bin has a dependency problem on http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu main
<Riddell> Arby: Any binaries running as root or suid/sgid ? Any daemons ?  should be no
<Arby> Riddell: OK but how would I find that out
<Riddell> Arby: look at the files in the packages
<Riddell> in debian/*install
<Riddell> there's only one binary and that's not run as root
<Riddell> nor is a daemon
<danimo> Riddell: nope
<danimo> didn't help
<daskreech> randy_: None of that stuff was in beta 1 I think
<Riddell> Arby: "Does it handle incoming network data ?" not sure on that one, I don't think it does
<daskreech> they were added a few days later so you should be good
<Serega> Riddell: did you mean debian/cdbs/kde.mk from the kde4libs?
<Riddell> Serega: yes
<Riddell> and the other files in that directory
<Serega> :(
<randy_> daskreech: Thanks...so I'll look for the change in the next update...or 4.1 final at the latest.
<Serega> understand
<Riddell> danimo: are you able to put the package somewhere for me to try?
<Serega> Riddell: I thought it is already merged to the cdbs
<Serega> Riddell: why not? maybe I merge thi into cdbs?
<Arby> Riddell: I assume it doesn't process binary data?
<Riddell> Arby: I'd assume it does, it's all about cryptography which is full of binary data
<Riddell> "source code review performed ?" I always answer no
<Arby> ah, ignorance strikes again. the examples are all video and audio
<Riddell> "always work out of the box without configuration" else it's a pretty poor package
<Arby> Riddell: how would I find out what if any debconf questions it asks?
<Riddell> if there's any .config files in debian/ in the packaging
<Arby> seems not then
<Arby> Riddell: look OK now? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportQCA2?action=show
<Arby> apart from the bug number
<Riddell> Arby: perfect
<Arby> cool I'll file the bug then
<Arby> Is that it or do I need to bug somebody to process it?
<Riddell> you could politely poke pitti
<danimo> Riddell: http://developer.kde.org/~danimo/kubuntu/kovpn
 * Serega carefully touches Riddell
<Riddell> danimo: works for me using..
<Riddell> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<Riddell> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<Riddell> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<Riddell> danimo: rm debian/*.ex debian/*.E
<Riddell> danimo: rm debian/*.ex debian/*.EX
<Riddell> /usr/share/applnk/Utilities/kovpn.desktop should be patched to be xdg standard
<Arby> Riddell: all done.
<Arby> Riddell: I don't understand step 5 on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionProcess
<Arby> how do I do that and do I have to wait for review from ubuntu-mir first?
<Riddell> Arby: you're done that, it already is a build-dep for ktorrent
<Arby> ah ok I see
<Arby> Riddell: what's up next for packaging/merging then?
<Arby> (tomorrow)
<Riddell> any of these I guess ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.80/src/extragear
<danimo> Riddell: which would be donw how?
<Arby> Riddell: ok, same process? i.e. use old debian directory and fix as required
<Riddell> Arby: use the debian directory from the current -kde4 packaging
<Riddell> or see if Debian has a kde 4 package
<Arby> ok
 * Arby --> sleep
<Riddell> danimo: add a Categories= line if it doesn't have one
<Riddell> add a install/kovpn::  rule
<Riddell> with mkdir -p /usr/share/applications/kde3; cp ./src/kovpn.desktop /usr/share/applications/kde3/
<danimo> Riddell: works, tnx
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-10
<jjesse> evening
<yuriy> evening jjesse
<jjesse> hello yuriy, how are you?
<yuriy> jjesse: doing well, (yay AC!) you?
<jjesse> i enjoy AC as well... doing good enjoying a cup of coffee and getting caught up on the day
<jjesse> been super super busy during the day
<jjesse> i have no time during the day to spend any time on kubuntu/kde and so burtn out at night that i don't want to do anything but play city of heroes
<yuriy> txwikinger: ping
<txwikinger> yuriy: pong
 * yuriy hasn't played video games in ages
<jjesse> i have a group that plays every thursday night
<jjesse> its fun with a group
<yuriy> txwikinger: does apport actually work for KDE apps? (i'm looking at 236989 and a dupe of it)
<jjesse> and it runs great under wine
<yuriy> er bug 236989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236989 in kdebase-runtime "[knotify] Knotify crashes all the time, can't do nothing" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236989
<txwikinger> yuriy: why not?
<yuriy> *sigh* and the dupe is filed by the same person, again without apport
<yuriy> txwikinger: I don't know why, but I didn't think it did
<yuriy> it's turned off because KDE has it's own crash dialogs or something
<txwikinger> Well.. if there is no crash file
<txwikinger> but the particular has no information to help to debug the problem
<yuriy> I was going to ask to install kdebase-dbg, kdebase-dbg-kde4, and libxine1-dbg and post a new backtrace
<yuriy> I'm just not sure if apport actually is the way to go, I've been kind of forgetting/ignoring it most of the time
<jjesse> does appoprt really work w/ kde crashes?  like if konqi crashes apport is supposed to fire up?
<txwikinger> Well.. would be good if we have a unified response
<txwikinger> I have a kde crash: _usr_lib_kde4_lib_kde4_libexec_klauncher.1000.crash
<txwikinger> It probably does not have a good trace without the dbg libs, but I would say apport is just a mechanism to easily submit a crash file
<yuriy> txwikinger: well in theory with apport you don't need a good trace. if you have a core dump it can retrace it
<yuriy> txwikinger: how old is that crash file?
<txwikinger> 4 days
<yuriy> oh so it should work
<yuriy> oh heh I have one of those too actually
<txwikinger> Here is another one kdelibs5-dev.0.crash
<txwikinger> from yesterday
<txwikinger> Actually 3 hours old
<yuriy> ok my bad then, you're right
<yuriy> I should fix the reporting page I made last week then
<yuriy> it still needs some work anyway
<yuriy> txwikinger: talking about https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<txwikinger> cool
<yuriy> txwikinger: still not sure though. I know I've had kwin crash today for example and there's no crash file for that
<jjesse> anyone getting a wierd message from firefox when trying to access the kubuntu wiki?
<txwikinger> well I would hope we could get that going somehow
 * yuriy will poke Riddell about it some more, then will bug bdmurray if he doesn't know
<txwikinger> jjesse: no
<yuriy> kernel update time
<jjesse> txwikinger: getting a message about assertion failed
<jjesse> searh: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<jjesse> search: _installLocation: enginer has no file
<jjesse> and then a stack trace
<txwikinger> nice
<jjesse> i get it on help.ubuntu.com , wiki.kubuntu.org, wiki.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> oi oi
<jjesse> oi oi back
<jjesse> nixternal: you sure have caused problems you microsoft lover ;)
<nixternal> woohoo
<jjesse> can someone take a look at bug #149983 and respond on what is going on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149983 in kdeutils "[gutsy] kdeutils-dev has strange build-deps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149983
<jjesse> ok this is frustrating on my kubuntu 8.04 remix install whenever i right click on something in firefox i am getting an error message, i can't add anything as a bookmark or use any of the short cut keys
<yuriy> jjesse: since the upgrade to rc1?
<jjesse> yuriy: yes sir
<yuriy> jjesse: might want to file a bug about it http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/136-Firefox-3-RC1-released-to-hardy-updates.html
<Jucato> where's the microvell shill?
<jjesse> you mean nixternal
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> the one and only
<nixternal> sitting right here with my foot extended to your arse :P
<nixternal> encrypting my hard drive
<nixternal> gotta use evolution which sucks
<jjesse> how was your first day at werk?
<Jucato> that doesn't evoke a very nice image :)
<Jucato> oh he has work?
<Jucato> I better not bother him
<Jucato> much :)
<jjesse> he is suppsed to be starting his new jobtoday
<jjesse> hrmm bed time i think be back on tomorrow
<Jucato> you "think"? O.o
<nixternal> way to much work!
<nixternal> ya, started today...setting up the work lappy with Kubuntu now
<nixternal> encrypting the drives, installing evolution (ewww) so I can use exchange server bs
<Jucato> ha ha ha
<Riddell> morning
<jussi01> morning Riddell
 * jussi01 is getting annoyed at kde4 settings not being persistant...
<etretyak> Hi Riddell, jussi01
<jussi01> heya etretyak
<etretyak> Riddell: I've selected "mount config" and "system config printer". Is it ok?
<clau30> hey, activity in the channel :D
<Nightrose> morning everyone :)
<jussi01> hi Nightrose
<jussi01> So can anyone else confirm not having persistance on settings in kde4?
<clau30> what do you mean jussi01?
<clau30> kde4 is in development still :P
<jussi01> clau30: for example: I go to system settings - appearance - colours and check the apply to non kde4 apps, click apply, then close system settings. reopen - boom, gone
<jussi01> clau30: I know - just wanting to confirm the bug before I put it up - check that its not something I borked
<clau30> jussi01: ah, that kind of stuff.. I haven't noticed that, sorry
<Nightrose> jussi01: same here
<Riddell> etretyak: groovy
 * jussi01 owns the #kubuntu-kde4 channel - he should know its in development :P
<jussi01> Nightrose: great, so its not just me :)
<clau30> I noticed though that I have to start yakuake every time I login, and the settings are not saved (i.e. they are the default ones every time)
<Nightrose> jussi01: hehe nope
<Riddell> etretyak: the problem with mount config is there's no way to embed a pykde 4 app into system settings
<Nightrose> and klipper refuses to autostart here it seems
<Riddell> etretyak: Sime says it shouldn't be hard to make one though
<clau30> jussi01: it was just a pun ;)
<jussi01> :D
<Riddell> etretyak: system config printer is just a big app, not hugely complex, just lots of it
<clau30> anyway, I was looking at the TODO: ensure KMilo functionality and thought if I could help there. I get frustrated because none of my laptop special keys work (brightness, volume...)
<Riddell> clau30: that's a fiddly thing to fix everywhere
<Riddell> clau30: did they work in KDE 3?
<clau30> Riddell: volume did
<Riddell> clau30: there's no kmilo in kde 4, instead we need the same X keysym to key mapping as kmilo had
<clau30> Riddell: and brightness only the hardcore way: echo -n 50 > /proc/acpit...
<Riddell> plus the individual apps (e.g. kmix) acting on the keys
<clau30> so is there any work done? and if it's not kmilo, where is the code? :)
<etretyak> Riddell: Also I think that task statuses None/WIP/Complete is not enough.  I want to create more detailed plans for my tasks.. I mean -- what I need to do to get things works, how I want to implement this, and so on.. So everyone (and you of course) can see how is it going.. if there is some problem with something, and so on..
<Riddell> etretyak: please do
<Riddell> clau30: the keys to real keys bit (just a mapping file and something to run it) can be moved to kdelibs
<Riddell> clau30: the rest to kmix, guidance-power-manager
<Riddell> amarok for music keys
<clau30> Riddell: I see..
<clau30> Riddell: so there's nothing done yet.. :)
<Nightrose> etretyak: why not make a seperate wiki page and link to that?
<etretyak> Nightrose: yes, I mean that
<Nightrose> clau30: apachelogger mentioned some patches recently IIRC - you might want to talk to him
<clau30> oh cool, thanks Nightrose
<Nightrose> no prob - and cool that you want to work on it :)
<clau30> I hope I'm not to dumb to do that :D
<Nightrose> heh nah - and if you need help please ask here
<clau30> will do..
<xt> gahhhhhh - konsole redrawing bug so annoying
<Riddell> etretyak: nosrednaekim was thinking about mountconfig too
<etretyak> Riddell: not a problem.. I can take user config
<etretyak> or just start with system printer settings..
<nixternal> mornin'
<etretyak> hello nixternal!
<jjesse_> good good morning
<jjesse_> wow laptop is running slow
<clau30> jjesse_: get a new one :P
<\sh> Riddell: do you happen to know why KXmlGuiWindow doesn't find a relative appnameui.rc file? it tries to always look somewhere in the global directories...(kde4)
<Riddell> \sh: can't say I do
<nixternal> mornin' again
<yuriy> morning
<\sh> apachelogger: es sieht so aus, als ob quassel gerade auf cmake geswitched ist :)
<\sh> nixternal: would you like to add python-qt+python-kde4 for kde4.1beta ppa packages?
<jjesse_> of course he would :)
<mendred> hi in the kde 4.1 beta 1 packages for hardy, is there any package containing kwin debugging symbols?
<stdin> mendred: you probably want kdebase-workspace-dbg
<yuriy> mendred: it should be kdebase-workspace-dbg but I don't know if the 4.1 packages are different in any way
<mendred> thanks stdin,yuriy
<yuriy> Riddell: is apport supposed to work for KDE apps once it's enabled in /etc/default/apport ?
<Riddell> yuriy: not usually, KDE apps have their own crash handler
<yuriy> Riddell: well, yes, but no .crash files generated at all?
<yuriy> txwikinger and I have a /var/crash/_usr_lib_kde4_lib_kde4_libexec_klauncher.1000.crash but I have nothing else so it's inconsistent
<Riddell> yuriy: since the crash will be handled by kcrash it's unlikely to be passed back to linux, so apport won't touch it
<Riddell> unless kcrash misses it, which can happen
<jjesse> i wonder if it is a little wierd using kubuntu fullscreen in a virutal machine with vista as the host operating system
<yuriy> Riddell: ah. txwikinger ^
<jjesse> rdp'ing into a windows 2003 server
<santiago-ve> err... guys a small noobie question... after any package builds on pbuilder, what's the next step... generate the diff and .dsc files?
<Riddell> santiago-ve: you should already have a diff and dsc (else what did you tell pbuilder to build?)
<Riddell> santiago-ve: pbuilder will put the .deb in /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<Riddell> install it and check it runs
<Riddell> run lintian over it
<Riddell> if there's no problems, upload your source package to revu and ask people to look at it
 * santiago-ve sees like 3 different .debs xD
<santiago-ve> Riddell, thanks
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: she's away as far as I know
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah, sput and I talked about that the other day
<\sh> nixternal: building backports for python-qt4/sip4/python-kde4 for kde4.1beta ppa packages..
<jjesse> is nixternal actually here or just hiding?
<Riddell> he's probably hard at work
<\sh> Riddell: ah well...when I have a running version, you could upload to the ppa then :)
<\sh> tried to compile latest pykde4 from kdebindings trunk...no fun
<Riddell> \sh: added you to ~kubuntu-members-kde4, upload when you want
<nixternal> yay, building RPMs rocks!
 * nixternal pukes
<\sh> Riddell: thx
<\sh> hey there he is :)
<jjesse> nixternal: shouldn't you be werking?
<nixternal> I am working
<nixternal> I am in the process of developing a buntu based appliance, as that will be so much easier to manage
<\sh> nixternal: with RPMs? ;)
<nixternal> no, we maintain an appliance built on CentOS
<\sh> bah...I hate konversation not conforming to the standards.../away <reason> -> sets you away, /away without a reason sets you not away...but konversation is using /back wtf
<nixternal> sudo yum check-update && sudo yum update
<\sh> nixternal: use smart ;)
<nixternal> no, use apt!
<nixternal> sudo apt-get --purge remove *RPM
<\sh> *eg*
<\sh> Sime: what needs to be done to get pykde4 in kde trunk back into usable shape?
<ScottK> \sh: If you want something useful to do, there is a need to teach python-kde3 to live and function without libkonsolepart.so from KDE3.
<\sh> ScottK: yuck
<\sh> isn't libkonsolepart part of kdeui?
<\sh> or kdebase?
<yuriy> I haven't heard of check-update but I think yum update always checks for updates (which is pretty obnoxious)
<Sime> \sh: usable as in compiling and kind of working?
<Sime> \sh: it should be in good-ish shape now already.
<\sh> Sime: it's not building against trunk ;)
<\sh> Sime: or did you commited some magic in the last 2 hours? :)
<Sime> no
<Sime> what's the problem?
<\sh> or am I lacking of latest qscintilla...
<Sime> qscintilla should not matter
<Riddell> pykde was working fine last I tried, about 10 days ago
<\sh> Sime: give me 5 and I can pastebin the bug
<\sh> Sime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19115/
<\sh> -- Generating CPP code for module PyKDE4.knewstuff <- and bang...kmacroexpander screams ;)
<\sh> kde* trunk was updated around 10am (UTC+2) this morning
<\sh> (and compiled)
<Arby> anybody merging kgraphviewer or can I take it?
<Riddell> Arby: go for it
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> Arby: looks like there's a debian package, but quite old http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde/branches/kde4/packages/kgraphviewer/
<Riddell> and of course our one https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgraphviewer-kde4
<Arby> yep just looking at those
<Arby> Riddell: would I be better with our package since it's newer?
<Riddell> Arby: I expect so
<\sh> ScottK: aehm..you mean that pykde3 should live without those funcs? http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/interfaces/html/classTerminalInterface.html ?
<Riddell> Arby: drop the -kde4 and the 4: epoch version
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<\sh> Riddell: you did already try to patch those methods away from konsole_parts.sip?
<Arby> Riddell: so kgraphviewer-2.0.2-kde4.0.80 becomes just kgraphviewer-2.0.2 ?
<ScottK> \sh: What Riddell said.
<Riddell> \sh: i've not tried anyth
<Riddell> \sh: i've not tried anything
<Riddell> Arby:
<ScottK> \sh: This is why I said it needs doing ;-)
<Riddell> kgraphviewer-kde4 4:2.2.2-0ubuntu1 becomes kgraphviewer-2.0.2-kde4.0.80
<Arby> ah ok I see
<Riddell> so drop our -kde4 name and pick up KDE's 2.0.2-kde4.0.80 version number
<\sh> ScottK: ok..should be a nobrainer, but regarding the compile time ;)
<Sime> \sh: my fault. I still need to bump the SIP and PyQt version checks up to 4.7.6 and 4.4.
<\sh> Sime: np...I just saw the last commit was 17hours ago...so I thought something new came into kde*foo and pykde4 doesn't know anything about it :)
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: not only is "kopete" the kde3 version of kopete, but it's only the dapper package. everything newer is "kdenetwork"
<\sh> ScottK: I think dropping the setpty patch is included ;)
<ScottK> Yes.  That's just the start though.
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: Ok, good to know.
<\sh> ScottK: well, removing all configure magic for konsolepart .. and removing the methods from the source and not building anything regarding the konsoleparts stuff..shouldn't be that hard
<ScottK> Excellent
<\sh> ScottK: will do it tomorrow on my dual quad...that's much faster
<\sh> right now, sip, pyqt4, pykde4 will be backported and uploaded to the ppa when it's finished and working
<ScottK> \sh: Great.
<smarter> wow, the new function of amarok2 middle panel is cool
<jjesse> is amarok2 in the repos?
<smarter> there's a PPA with it
<jjesse> the daily build one rigth?
<smarter> yep
<DaSkreech> Neon
<smarter> and it's smart too :)
<DaSkreech> How?
<smarter> when you add an album in the playlist, if there's already track from this album in the playlist, it doesn't add them a second time
<DaSkreech> Hm
<DaSkreech> wonder if I can override that
 * Arby discovers the curse of working with a development version
<Arby> I can't test build kgraphviewer because half the dependencies are missing
<\sh> smarter: well, right now, the VA handling is crappy...
<Arby> Riddell: any way around this http://paste.ubuntu.com/19129/ ?
<Arby> or is this package impossible to merge at this time?
<Arby> debuild fails due to missing dependencies and the dependencies are uninstallable
<Arby> should I just do something else?
<a|wen> Arby: are you using pbuilder?
<Riddell> Arby: apt-get update
<Riddell> kdepimlibs should be there
<a|wen> Arby: if you do; try doing an update
<Arby> a|wen: no this is a chroot not pbuilder
<Arby> however update is probably the problem
<\sh> damn
<\sh> gre vs. swe 0:1
<Riddell> sounds like organised sport
 * Arby smacks himself upside the head for idicy
<Arby> *idiocy
<Arby> that looks better
<DaSkreech> and bad speeling!!
<Arby> yes, quite :)
<Arby> nothing wrong with my spelling
<Arby> but my typing is lousy :)
<\sh> this is .... censored...I'll lose my bet...and have to buy beer for the guys in the office
<DaSkreech> make it warm beer!
<smarter> \sh: VA?
<\sh> various artists
<\sh> sip4-qt3_4.7.6-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 uploaded
<Arby> Riddell: kgraphviewer builds successfully, remind me what files you need and where you'd like them
<Mythor> what is a good place to look for python plasma development documentation other then techbase?
<\sh> Mythor: techbase ;) or pykde4 website
<\sh> Mythor: and in python-kde4-doc
<\sh> (hopefully)
<Sime> Mythor: pykde4 doesn't have anything to do with plasma.
<Sime> Mythor: plasma+python is done separately by someone else.
<Sime> Mythor: different code.
<Riddell> Arby: debuild -S
<Arby> Riddell: did that
<Riddell> Arby: need the .orig .diff and .dsc
<Riddell> copy to lichts is fine
<\sh> Sime: is it this krosspython stuffß
<Mythor> mayhaps im just not looking good but all the usefull stuf on techbase using python and plasma is based on superkaramba
<Arby> Riddell: I seem to be missing the .diff ???
<Arby> curious
<Sime> \sh: krosspython is for embedding and scripting with python inside C++ apps
<Riddell> Arby: no .diff.gz?  has it made a .tar.gz instead?
<Arby> there's a .tar.gz yes
<Sime> Mythor: someone on the plasma channel should be able to point you in the right direction.
<Riddell> Arby: something is wrong in the naming or numbering
<Mythor> Sime: will try, tnx
<Riddell> Arby: what's the .orig called?
<Arby> Riddell: kgraphviewer-kde4_2.0.orig.tar.gz
<Arby> which came from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kgraphviewer-kde4/4:2.0-0ubuntu3
<Arby> I ended up with kgraphviewer-kde4_2.0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> Arby: drop the -kde4
<Arby> right
<Riddell> Arby: should be kgraphviewer_2.0.2-kde4.0.80.orig.tar.gz
<Arby> ok, got confused by kde4 before and after version number sorry
<Arby> too many files
<Riddell> it's in the version number
<Riddell> and out the name
<Riddell> you'll need to change the first line of changelog and control too
<Arby> ok
<Arby> what about Package in control does that drop -kde4 as well
<jussi01> Can someone remind me how to find modules to modprobe? is there a list somewhere?
<a|wen> jussi01: modprobe -l ... probably not the best way, but works
<jussi01> It seems a module has been removed or changed since 6.10 so Im screwed I think
<jussi01> aparently there used to be a via-velocityget module :/
<smarter> modinfo
<smarter> hmm, probably not what you meant, sorry
<jussi01> smarter: thats a gelpful thing toknow though, thanks
<smarter> your welcome ;)
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<Arby> Riddell: I still have something messed up in the naming scheme http://paste.ubuntu.com/19140/
<Arby> still not getting a .diff
<\sh> sip4, pyqt4 uploaded to ppa...one to go
<a|wen> Arby: the .orig need to be kgraphviewer-2.0.2-kde4.0.80.orig.tar.gz (- instead of _)
<Arby> doh!
<Arby> a|wen: that doesn't seem to help
 * a|wen shakes himself awake
<a|wen> Arby: kgraphviewer-2.0.2.orig.tar.gz of course
<Arby> testing
<\sh> Riddell: why did you sold us a 4.0.2 pykde4 version as 4.0.3? ;)
<Arby> a|wen: hooray kgraphviewer_2.0.2.orig.tar.gz got it in the end :) thanks
<a|wen> Arby: yay :)
<\sh> Sime: did you add extra/kde3930/* because you tweaked configure.py to work with latest kdesvn?
<Sime> \sh: I haven't tweaked configure.py and extra/* should probably be removed. Use cmake.
<\sh> Sime: I have to recompile 4.0.2 package from ubuntu :) and  I have to force configure.py to just pass through
<Sime> \sh: I haven't tried configure.py on kde trunk. I'll probably remove it.
<\sh> hmm..if I read it correctly...0x50000 will now match KDE_4_0_80 ;)
<Arby> Riddell: kgraphviewer files are on lichts
 * Arby grabs something else to merge
<\sh> cmake is just too easy..I think we should introduce autofoo to pykde et al
<Riddell> Arby: it should keep the kde4 in the version number
<\sh> ok..one bug down...
<\sh> tomorrow it should be fixed..now to bed :)
<Riddell> Arby: I think it doesn't like the dash since that makes it think it's part of the packging version rather than upstream
<Arby> Riddell: ok I'll fix it
<Riddell> Arby: can you make it 2.0.2kde4.0.80 ?
<Riddell> as the upstream number, so in the .orig
<Arby> I can try
<Riddell> making the full version 2.0.2-kde4.0.80-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> Arby: and drop the 4: epich
<Riddell> epoch
<Riddell> that's not needed
<Arby> Riddell: drop the 4: from where?
<yuriy> I wonder how it got to epoch 4 in the first place
<yuriy> Riddell: how come the 4: epoch is still there for hardy kde4 packages?
<Riddell> Arby: from the version in debian/changelog
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> yuriy: for consistency, it'll always be there for the packages which follow KDE's versions
<Riddell> if you look at the bottom of the kdelibs changelog you can see how the versioning got screwed up, chap called stephan kulow to blame :)
<Arby> Riddell: changing to kgraphviewer-2.0.2-kde4.0.80.orig.tar.gz fails to produce the diff again
<Arby> I've tried kgraphviewer_ as well
<Arby> and with or without the - before kde4
<Riddell> Arby: it's getting confused by the dash
<Riddell> kgraphviewer_2.0.2kde4.0.80.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> and changelog version of 2.0.2kde4.0.80-0ubuntu1
<DaSkreech> Woah
<ryanakca> Riddell: When you get a chance, could you look at bug 230830 please? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230830 in kmplayer "Please merge kmplayer 0.10.0c-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230830
<DaSkreech> Debian is moving /bin/sh to dash ?
 * ryanakca thought Debian's /bin/sh has pointed to dash for ages...
 * Arby sighs
<Arby> at last, that must be the only combination i didn't try
<Riddell> ryanakca: ooh sure, will do in a minute
<Riddell> Arby: phew, I think I led you down some wrong answers there with those pesky dashes
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<Arby> Riddell: new files on lichts
<Arby> that's about all I can manage until the weekend now. no tie
<Arby> *time
<genii> Whoever fixed the kdm-kde4 nonexistent background image issue, thanks :)
<Riddell> I expect it was ossi
<genii> Nice work, anyhow. It was bothering me for a while now
<stdin> anyone good with PyQt4? I'm getting an error I have no clue how to fix: RuntimeError: underlying C/C++ object has been deleted
<Riddell> stdin: there's various ways you can make it error like that, most of them fiddly, you'd need to show us your code
<stdin> Riddell: http://stdin.pastebin.com/m5e813252
<stdin> I've messed with it a lot trying to figure out what's causing the error, so it's messier that it should be
<Riddell> ryanakca: kmplayer uploaded, well done on a tricky merge
<Riddell> ryanakca: feel free to poke the channel when you have merges like that
<stdin> btw, it's "converted" from c++, hence the silly m_ prefix ;)
<Riddell> stdin: does it help to change lay to self.lay ?
<stdin> Riddell: nope, tried it. it fails on self.setLayout(anything), lay = QVBoxLayout(self) also fails with the same error
<Riddell> stdin: aah, it's missing   QWidget.__init__(self, parent)
<Riddell> as the first line in __init__
<stdin> DOAH!
<stdin> I knew it'd be something silly like that
<Riddell> easy mistake
<stdin> that'd probably because I "converted" the c++ source, and c++ kindly does that for me
<stdin> thanks Riddell :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-11
<pygi> hey folks
<pygi> any of you coming to akademy?
<nixternal> I wish I was going to akademy
<pygi> ah, hi nixternal !
<pygi> why not? :)
<pygi> Nightrose, wake up :)
<nosrednaekim> uhhh are there python-bindings packes yet? (sorry, I was away for two days)
<ScottK> nixternal: I have a spec for you (just read your blog).
 * nixternal shivers in fear
<ScottK> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFlavorSpec might be useful to you if we can pull it off.
<nixternal> I will take a gander at it
 * ScottK can just hear nixternal saying, "Gee boss, if you'd let me put a little work time in on helping with this spec, it'd save us a ton of time and money on deployments."
<ScottK> That and then we can conspire to make sure the tools are available for qt4, but not gtk2.
<vorian> nixternal: blog typo!!!!!!
<vorian> oh noes!!!!!!
<nixternal> what was the typo?
<vorian> first bold heading
<vorian> Big Ban
 * vorian thought this was pm 
<vorian> sorry about that ;?
<vorian> pfft
<vorian> can't type
<nixternal> thanks, fixed it
 * ScottK just figured he was in trouble at work already.
<vorian> look what I've been cleaning up all day
<vorian> http://vorian.org/?p=228
<vorian> damn powerline came down
<vorian> the power company let the mother live for 5 hours!
<ScottK> Kewl.
<vorian> yeah!
<ScottK> How's the insurance policy looking?
<vorian> good, they'll cover everything
<DaSkreech> I forget
<DaSkreech> was a kubuntu release done for the last Koffice Alpha?
<stdin> DaSkreech: I think it keeps failing to build
<DaSkreech> ok
<stdin> latest in the repos is still 1.9.95.3 (ie: old)
 * DaSkreech chuckles at FOSS
<Nightrose> morning :)
<Nightrose> pygi: I am awake now :P
<Nightrose> what did you want?
<DaSkreech> An autograph
 * DaSkreech presents Mike to be signed
<Nightrose> :P
<\sh> bah...pykde4 you suck...http://www.mail-archive.com/pyqt@riverbankcomputing.com/msg13895.html
<\sh> Sime: pykde4 trunk: cmake error in SIPmacros.cmake,   string sub-command REPLACE requires four arguments. (it's cmake 2.6foo version from kdesupport)
<\sh> hmm..it works somehow when cmake started from kdebindings root dir ;)
<Arby> morning all
<pygi> NickNak, nothing much, just trying to organize in group, so though there'll be kubuntu group
<pygi> ergh
<pygi> Nightrose*
<Nightrose> pygi: ah ;-)
<Nightrose> i am already in the girls group
<Nightrose> and was in the amarok group before
<pygi> amarok group is big xD
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<pygi> 14 people
<Nightrose> and probably a few who didn't join the group
<pygi> yup
<pygi> I should probably just register without a group
<Nightrose> hmmm /me will have to poke some people so they register
<Nightrose> pygi: yea probably best
<pygi> Nightrose, are you at Z or R hostel?
<Nightrose> Roosendael
<pygi> ah, so you registered early :p
<Nightrose> jea like 4 hours after registration was open ;-)
<pygi> ha!
<pygi> theres one bed missing on Tuesday, otherwise I could register there as well :-/
<pygi> ups
<pygi> on Saturday
<Nightrose> had a free minute while working at the booth at linuxtag
<Nightrose> so i did it
<Nightrose> you can get a bed somewhere else for that day
<pygi> bleh, that means moving somewhere instead of talking about good things =)
<Nightrose> ;-) true
<pygi> I'm getting a bed somewhere else for the last two days anyway :p
<pygi> why this payment page couldnt be in english xD
<Riddell> pygi: it is if you change your country
<pygi> ah, true!
<pygi> Riddell, you're coming I guess, and still no kubuntu group? :)
<Riddell> I am
<pygi> Riddell, how come there's no kubuntu group? :)
<Riddell> for sleeping?  I like to sleep with random people, spread the love
 * pygi knows very little KDE people actually
<pygi> few*
<\sh> pygi: all dancers and singers (well at least one of them ;))
<pygi> \sh, heh :p
<etretyak> hi everyone
<Riddell> morning etretyak
<\sh> bah
<\sh> I don't get pykde4 build ... neither our version, nor the svn version...
 * Serega waves
<\sh> oh another try
<\sh> there's hope
<\sh> Riddell: btw..how do you deal with quilt and "new files"? e.g you need to add a new file, via diff,...
<\sh> quilt add newfile -> add some things to newfile, quilt refresh doesn't help for me
<Riddell> diff -u old new
<Riddell> diff -u old new > foo
<Riddell> echo foo > debian/patches/series
<\sh> ok...so the dirty method ;)
<\sh> I thought there is a sane way to tell quilt to behave :)
<\sh> whooosaaaa...pykde4 builds
<Riddell> yay
<\sh> never ask me questions about how I did that now...
 * \sh has to check .bash_history ;)
<\sh> something between praying and moving files from pykde4/sip/*  svn trunk to our packages and adding some magic fixes found on the pykde4 ml
<\sh> oh damn...too early to be happy:
<\sh> sipkhtmlpart10.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_DOM_DOMString_characters(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
<\sh> sipkhtmlpart10.cpp:689: error: 'class DOM::DOMString' has no member named 'characters'
<\sh> getting rid of it...and go back to start and don't catch 4k €
<\sh> woohoo...pykde4 python2.5 build finished...now for python2.4...after that testing and uploading to ppa
<\sh> hmmm...are our kde4.1beta packages rpathed?
<\sh> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libkdeui.so.5 needed by debian/python-kde4/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdeui.so (its RPATH is '').
<Riddell> in hardy should be yes
<\sh> why doesn't it work then...
<\sh> trying now with dh_shlibdeps -l<path to kde4 libdir>
<\sh> it's the last bug...:(
<emonkey> gogogo *cheers*
<\sh> emonkey: /me needs to "redo" everything he did to get that package working..because right now, it's more a mess then a debian package
<emonkey> sounds awful
<smarter> \sh: you can see the RPATH with chrpath
<\sh> smarter: it doesn't help when dpkg-shlibdeps is failing ;)
<\sh> press thumbs..that it works now
<\sh> sudo dpkg -i python-kde4_4.0.3-0ubuntu1.3~hardy1~ppa1_amd64.deb python-kde4-dev_4.0.3-0ubuntu1.3~hardy1~ppa1_all.deb python-kde4-doc_4.0.3-0ubuntu1.3~hardy1~ppa1_all.deb
<\sh> installation: works
<\sh> KDE Launchpad Bugs
<\sh> Version 0.1
<\sh> Using KDE 4.00.80 (KDE 4.0.80 >= (KDE 4.1 Beta1)
<\sh> STRIKE!
<\sh> now I'm uploading the crap to kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa and then I will try to find out why no menu text is set...
<\sh> and fixing the package later to be sane again
<\sh> there it goes
<\sh> [PPA kubuntu-members-kde4] Accepted: python-kde4 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu1.3~hardy1~ppa1 (source) phew
<Riddell> the no menu text is a known bug with older versions of pykde
<\sh> Riddell: hmm..how do we overcome that?
<Riddell> update to a newer version
<\sh> ah
<\sh> oxygene
<\sh> oxygen bug
<raphink> hi \sh & Riddell
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: nice kitten pic you managed to find there.
<raphink> & hi Hobbsee
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: ;-)
<\sh> moins raphink :)
<\sh> Riddell: the only new version i can find is that what's in the svn trunk of kde
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: i have a whole folder with pics like that one :P
<Hobbsee> raphink!
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: heh
<\sh> Riddell: and it's not compiling cleanly...via kdebindings...(i just used some of the new stuff sime commited to it to make it actually build for kde4.1)
<Riddell> \sh: that and kdebindings releases
<Riddell> hi raphink
<\sh> I wonder where Jim has it's own repository of it
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> on his hard disk
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sponsor http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/235 and remove the source package of kopete-plugin-otr-kde4
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, and if you have time, please backport quassel to hardy
<apachelogger> build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15196506/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.quassel_0.2.0%7Ebeta1-0ubuntu2%7Ehardy1%7Eppa1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<ScottK> apachelogger: It'd be much preferred if you filed that backports bug rather than randomly poke Riddell on IRC for backports.
<apachelogger> jussi01: go file a backports bug :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: ok then!
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<\sh> ScottK: bug #234574 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234574 in claws-mail-extra-plugins "[Backport Request] claws-mail + claws-mail-extra-plugins from intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234574
<apachelogger> ScottK: considering I am in the -backports team, would I still have to file a bug?
<jpds> apachelogger: yes.
<apachelogger> omg
<jussi01> jpds: shhh... its quassel ;)
<jpds> But you can just +1 it in the bug report
 * apachelogger appoints jussi01 to his personal backport bug reporter
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Please.  I do it too.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've been stuck more than once trying to figure out WTF on some backports issue where having even a minimal paper trial in LP would have been very nice.
<jussi01> what package does it need to be reported against? quassel?
<\sh> hardy backports + quassel imho
<ScottK> jussi01: Just hardy-backports
<jussi01> ScottK: ummm.. "hardy-backports" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<Riddell> bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports
<jussi01> hrm...
<ScottK> Ubuntu Backports initially was on Sourceforge and only later came to Launchpad.  It's a separate project from a LP perspective.
<ScottK> You can still find the old project on Sourceforge if you want to delve into ancient history.
<jussi01> ok, so simply, what do I put int the feild: In what package did you find this bug?
<jussi01> it does not accept hardy-backports
<ScottK> jussi01: Go to hardy-backports project and file the bug there.
<jussi01> kk
<jussi01> bug 239165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239165 in hardy-backports "Please backport Quassel " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239165
 * ScottK looks
<jussi01> apachelogger: ^
<ScottK> To get it approved, someone needs to say it builds, installs, and runs.  Presumablye apachelogger can do that and approve it.
<ScottK> Just imagine I spelled presumably correctly there.
 * \sh just locks up his brain now
<\sh> and waits for pykde4 to finish building ..... dumdumdumdedummkubuntudumdedum
<jussi01> ScottK: Ill presume you spelled it correctly
 * jussi01 gets coat
<jussi01> apachelogger: is the packaging the same as mine still?
<jussi01> or have you made changes to it?
<\sh> well, for quassel...you have to change packaging in the future...no more qmake juice, but cmake love
<apachelogger> ScottK: done
<jussi01> brb
<nosrednaekim> hey
<apachelogger> jussi01: I don't know your packaging
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah, that is one line in rules and adapting the .install files ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: bah...cdbs is *censored*
<apachelogger> :P
<nosrednaekim> hey guys,,, i've been away for a couple days... has anyone packaged the python plasma bindings?
<apachelogger> the what?
<\sh> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-kde4/ <---- YEEHA
<apachelogger> how is python-kde4 related to plasma?
<ScottK> It's not.  He's been working on it.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am confused
 * apachelogger hides
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: where are the python plasma bindings?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell:within python-bindings I think
<nosrednaekim> *kdebindings
<\sh> nosrednaekim: in kdebindings/python/ there is only pykde4 and krosspython
<nosrednaekim> I think krosspython does it
<\sh> na
<\sh> it's something for interpretating python in c++ as sime yesterday told us
<apachelogger> I really think this is exactly what is necessary
<apachelogger> IIRC the javascript stuff for plasma also uses kross
<apachelogger> though, that would lead to the question where krosspython is
<apachelogger> as I packaged it just a few weeks before hardy :P
<\sh> lol
<nosrednaekim> well, I need it for 4.1
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: is kdebindings 4.0.80 not merged yet?
<\sh> crap...
<\sh> eric4 is now b0rked
<\sh> because of qscintilla...*grmpf*
<Riddell> apachelogger: waiting on qscintilla MIR
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's kde4bindings
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: oh BTW... i'm on hardy, not intrepid, so i'm using the PPA
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, thanks
 * \sh goes now for qscintilla for ppa
<\sh> Riddell: how much quota do we have for the -kde4 ppa?
<Riddell> \sh: lots
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: maybe kdebindings didn't get backported
<\sh> apachelogger: eventually it will fail...check kdesvn for kdebindings when sime commited the changes for 4.1 (pykde4)
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: nixternal did say he was having problems with it.
<apachelogger> no krosspython for nosrednaekim then
<nosrednaekim> which means no tutorial session :(
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: is there an example I can test?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. I keep forgetting where it is in websvn though
<jjesse> does strigi work in kde 4.1 beta?
<\sh> qscintilla2_2.2-2ubuntu1.1~hardy1~ppa1 uploaded to ppa
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: wow... I can't find it... maybe someone removed it (which seems pretty unlikely)
<\sh> nosrednaekim: playground/base/plasma/scriptengines/kross/ ?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: check under playground/base/plasma/applets/scripts
<flaccid-> nixternal, what can i do about a user in #kubuntu that won't accept the shortcomings of flash?
<nixternal> flaccid-: who is it?
<flaccid-> <Rioting_pacifist>
<flaccid-> i'd like to ignore but its hard..
<flaccid-> keeps going on and on
<nixternal> k, will keep an eye out when I can...sitting in meetings all morning
<flaccid-> np mate
<flaccid-> hopefully user will stop :)
<flaccid-> hmmm im thinking the /me raises an eyebrow is better strategy than a message
<flaccid-> nixternal, you might wanna kick this culprit atm but in the chan <administrator> #Arkor-Easy Boxxx A 4OO
<flaccid-> all good now
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: nothing there
 * flaccid- sighs a relief
<\sh> phew...
<\sh> eric4 runs again
<\sh> now we have a working python environment back again ;)
<jpds> flaccid-: feel free to raise operator concerns in #ubuntu-irc
<flaccid-> jpds, this is kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> flaccid-: yeah... they work with #kubuntu too
<flaccid-> i know that but its a matter of response
<\sh> Riddell: python-kde4 for intrepid was never recompiled against 4.0.80 packages, right?
<\sh> Copied from  ubuntu hardy in Primary Archive for Ubuntu  <- fun
 * \sh will redo the work properly for intrepid package tomorrow somehow...
<Riddell> \sh: intrepid uses kde4bindings
<\sh> Riddell: ah...
<sevtoul> I think there's a spelling mistake in the package kdesdk-dbg-kde4, it says that kdebasAe-runtime-dbg is required so the package is broken
<sevtoul> of course, I talking about the ppa.launchpad package in hardy with kde4.1
<sevtoul> (sorry for my english...)
<sevtoul> any idea ?
<Riddell> sounds like a bug indeed, probably not one we'll have time to fix
<sevtoul> ok nevermind, I just installed all dependencies
<Riddell> flaccid-: hmm?
<flaccid->  sorry Riddell ?
<Riddell> you called ops
<yuriy> ugh kde-systemsettings *does* contain kcms?
<yuriy> namely, defaultapplication
<mendred> hi  i am trying to figure out which package has the debugging symbols for kwin (kde 4.1 beta 1 packages hardy). I have installed kdebase-workspace-dbg and kdebase-dbg..but those dont seem to be the ones.
<mendred> the kwin package is kde-window-decorator...can't seem to find a dbg package for that..
<mendred> can anyone help?
<Riddell> it would be kdebase-workspace-dbg if it works, which it may well not
<mendred> Riddell: i don't understamd?
<mendred> *understand
<mendred> i am trying to generate a backtrace...when i run ardour with around 10 -15 tracks parallely playing, kwin usage with compositing shoots to 80%..
<mendred> and the system slows down..
<mendred> so i am trying to attach gdb to kwin..and then generate a back trace
<mendred> but gdb keeps complaining that there are no debugging symbols
<mendred> for kwin
<Riddell> kde 4 is installed to a non-standard location, the debug symbols may not work
<mendred> what do you suggest that i do?
<mendred> ohhhhh
<mendred> then there is no way to get a backtrace?
<Riddell> I don't know I'm afraid
<mendred> ok..
<mendred> thanks Riddell
<stdin> usually the kde crash handler will give you a backtrace
<stdin> at least, it does for me
<mendred> stdin: there is no crash :(
<mendred> the usage shoots up
<stdin> ah, well then
<mendred> can i trigger a crash :)
<mendred> if that will give me a trace?
<mendred> or does kwin have a debug startup mode or something?
<stdin> I guess you could kill kwin and run it in gdb with "gdb --args kwin --nograb --sync --nocrashhandler"
<stdin> should work probably/maybe
<mendred> ok will try that
<mendred> thanks stdin..thats working :)
<stdin> :)
<jjesse> why don't kde 4 windows save my settings?  example i change how the save as screen looks like and every time i open the program i have to re arrange it
<jjesse> grrrrrrrr
<supert0nes> is there any documentation for python plasmoids?  It would be nice to read up before the tutuorials day
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-12
<Riddell> ryanakca: did ng contact you about the website?  I think he made some progress
<ryanakca> Riddell: he contacted me for the download page, I'll look at it again ;)
<nixternal> oi oi
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, my wifi works out of the box
<nixternal> I have that wifi/bluetooth combo thing with the switch on the left hand side of the lappy
<nixternal> works like a charm
<ScottK> nixternal: Even the bluetooth bit?
<nixternal> ScottK: yes, bluetooth works as well for me
<Arby> morning all
<Nightrose> morning Arby
<hunger> Hmm... is it just me or is intrepid behind wrt. current packages?
<\sh> hmm...kdepim in intrepid is b0rked?
<hunger> \sh: Is that the kde4 version?
<\sh> hunger: kde3
<\sh> is needed for basket ;)
<mvo> hello! is there going to be a kdebase-dev-kde3 (or is there already and I just can not find it :) ?
<\sh> mvo: kdebase-dev ?
<mvo> \sh: isn't that kde4 in intrepid now?
<\sh> mvo: nope...kde4 not merged into new package layout afaik...
<\sh> could be wrong..;)
<\sh> I'm wrong
<Riddell> mvo: kdebase from KDE 3 is gone
<Riddell> only kdelibs from KDE 3 still around
<\sh> Riddell: what are we doing with basket?
<Riddell> it'll need to learn to live without kdebase or go (or get ported to kde 4)
<\sh> I'll test the git version tonight
<\sh> they started already with kde4 version of basket
<bdgraue_> any chance to see opera 9.5 final in hardy soon?
<Riddell> bdgraue_: not our area
<bdgraue_> where do i have to ask?
<Riddell> opera
<bdgraue_> ahh, its in the canonical archive, thx Riddell
<fabo> apachelogger: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=819794
<fabo> s/CC/CCMAIL as reported by pino ;)
<mvo> Riddell: compiz needs some kwin headers to build for kde3, are those avialable in kdelibs3 or should I disable the kde3 window decorator for intrepid and switch it to the kde4 one by default (and not build the kde3 one anymore)?
<Riddell> mvo: switch to the KDE 4 one
<Riddell> don't build the kde 3 one
<mvo> thanks, will do
<Riddell> onestone says the kde 4 one should be decent enough
<mvo> yes, I think so too - I haven't tested it myself yet though
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Nightrose> 'lo Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> shame I still need to be bit off for one more week I afraid
 * Tm_T hugs Nightrose 
<Nightrose> :)
 * Nightrose hugs Tm_T 
<mvo> hm, in hardy (and before) kdebase-dev had /usr/include/kde/kwin - what packages did this go into now?
<Riddell> mvo: what file are you after?
<Riddell> /usr/include/kdecoration.h ?
<mvo> yes
<Riddell> voila :)
<mvo> that and plasma/panelsvg.h
<mvo> so where is it :) ?
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace-dev for the first
<Riddell> libplasma-dev for the second
<mvo> groovy, thanks!
 * mvo hugs Riddell
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you know what happened to the kubuntu poster stand after linuxtag?
<Nightrose> Riddell: nope - i assume Czessi__ has it
<Nightrose> Riddell: whatever you said to that guy with the nasty signature it seemed to have helped - he didn't use it in his latest email - thx
<\sh> http://www.sourcecode.de/content/launchpad-desktop-integration <- something new for kubuntu/ubuntu ;)
<Riddell> \sh: nice
 * jussi01 sighs, why do things always break on me... :/
<Riddell> Czessi: do you have the kubuntu poster stand?
<\sh> Riddell: new pykde4 love :)
<Nightrose> \sh: wohoo - nifty
<jussi01> is this a bug? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19617/
<Czessi> Riddell: Hi, yes, i have it.
 * jussi01 thinks it is...
<Riddell> Czessi: any plans for it between now and akademy?
<Riddell> in august
<ScottK> nixternal: I may have to pick your brain then because mine appears to be non-working.
<Czessi> Riddell: I can post it to akademy, but in the end of august we need it for Froscon (http://www.froscon.org). I would be great when someone post it back to me or danimo / Nightrose (when they are at akademy) can take it to froscon
<Nightrose> I am at akademy and froscon
<Nightrose> i can take it
<Nightrose> form akademy to froscon that is
<Nightrose> dunno if danimo is at akademy - if yes he can take it as well
<Czessi> Nightrose: cool, thanks
<Riddell> Czessi: so please do post it to akademy
 * Riddell wonders what to replace the python plasma talk with
<Czessi> Riddell: i think one week before akademy is adequate? is this address ok? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/241
<Riddell> Czessi: actually, change of plan, could you send it to England soon for lugradio live?
<Czessi> Riddell: no problem, when ist must arrive?
<Riddell> Czessi: 19 July
<Riddell> Czessi: address /msg'ed
<Czessi> Riddell: i've seen. i'll post it in the first week of july
<Czessi> Riddell: no, the second week. monday, 9th
<Czessi> 7th :-D
<nosrednaekim> hey guys
<jjesse> hey nosrednaekim
<Riddell> hi Nightrose
<Riddell> hi nosrednaekim too
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I tried plasma/scriptengines/kross but couldn't get it to work
<Nightrose> hey nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> I'm sorry to say........ I got a summer job which is all day- every day. So my kubuntu time is going to be severly limits
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: probably no tutorial session then
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> Nightrose, apachelogger: is ian monroe online?
<Nightrose> Riddell: naee is his nick right now
<Nightrose> dunno if he is afk though
<Nightrose> might be sleeping
<Riddell> mm, right
<Nightrose> Riddell: you might try eean now - he just came online
<jjesse> does kontact-kde4 not install kmail-kde4?
<jjesse> or is kontact-kde4 not ready to handle mail yet?
<jjesse> yes that needs to include kmail-kde4
<Riddell> what packages are you taking about jjesse ?
<jjesse> i tried to install kontact-kde4 and it did not include kmail in it
<Riddell> from where?
<jjesse> the 4.1 beta ppa
<jjesse> so with kontact-kde4 i just ahd the calendar/task/journal functiosn avialable until i did an apt-get install kmail-kde4
<Riddell> I don't see kdepim in ~kubuntu-members-kde4
<jjesse> maybe i installed things wrong, i installed kontact-kde4
<jjesse> yeah from http://ppa.laucnhpad.net/kubuntu-members-kder4/ubuntu hardy main
<jjesse> yeah from http://ppa.laucnhpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<Riddell> oh, I see it
<Riddell> it does claim to have a kmail-kde4 package
<jjesse> and it works cause i'm running it without problems
<Riddell> groovy, sorted
<jjesse> glad i could help, i think
<Riddell> apachelogger: didn't upload filelight?
<apachelogger> not yet
<apachelogger> I am busy with getting opensuse builds of amarok2 for the bug hungt
<apachelogger> -g
<Riddell> beasties!
<apachelogger> :S
<nixternal> mornin'
<Nightrose> morning nixternal :)
<Jucato> moin nixternal, Nightrose
<jjesse> -monring nixternal
<jjesse> what time do you have to wake up to get to work?  11?
<nixternal> 05:00
<jjesse> nixternal: just giving you a hard time cause its always after 11 when you say "mornin"
<gribelu> guys i can't customize shortcut keys in 4.1b .. known problem? fixable in the near future?
<ScottK> jjesse: That's what time he has to wake up to get to work by 11.
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, I am attempting to create a decent Linux benchmark
<jjesse> nixternal: awesome
<nixternal> no it isn't awesome
<nixternal> every benchmark out there is synthetic and doesn't provide any real time results
<nixternal> truthfully, the reason I am creating the benchmark crap, is to benchmark test systems for the appliance which is storage only
 * nixternal is looking forward to 'Programming Tonight' meetup and beer :)
<jjesse> mmm beer
<smarter> mmm programming
<nixternal> python or c++ for a non-synthetic benmarking utility?
 * nixternal thinks c++
<jjesse> wow some people should just not use comptuers
<nixternal> amen
<jjesse> watching a webcast and these peopledon't know how to share their screen corectly to view things
<jjesse> its so funnny
<jjesse> and they didn't mute their line so we can hear everything
<nixternal> hehe
<jussi01> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> apachelogger: are you planning to do the testing for that backports bug (I havent looked at it today)
<jussi01> ?
<apachelogger> jussi01: I already commented
 * jussi01 goes to look
<jussi01> apachelogger: ahh, good - what is the proceedure from here?
<jussi01> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> welcome jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: I was thinking about bugging you about it, now I dont have to :D
<ScottK> Apparently thinking about it was enough.
<jussi01> :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: around?
<ryanakca> Riddell: how could we make knmap not run configure twice? (once at the start and once at the end)
<Riddell> ryanakca: mm, dunno, sounds like autotools doing their silly thing
<Riddell> ryanakca: does it cause a problem?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm trying to contribute some of our changes to Debian (I'm adopting the package), just that they don't want to accept it because it runs configure twice... (I exchanged the debhelper rules for a modified version of our CDBS one)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-13
<apachelogger> KdeSudo is a frontend for sudo. Unlike kdesu, it uses sudo rather than su as backend. See [WWW] its page at Launchpad.
<apachelogger> wonderful sentence
<skreech> Hey
<nixternal> hola
 * skreech waves
<ScottK> nixternal: I added a use case to my server flavor spec that might be up your alley.
<nixternal> ScottK: rock on...I will look over it this weekend more than likely
<nixternal> tomorrow is our 1.1 release day so I will be super AFK all day and night
<nixternal> !nixternal > nixternal
 * nixternal beds now
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> aw... missed nixternal..
<Arby> morning
<Tonio_> hi there
<apachelogger> Riddell: kopete-plugin-thinklight can be moved to -updates ... bug 221531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<apachelogger> g'morning Tonio_ and Arby
<Tonio_> hey apachelogger
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't move things to -updates, that's pitti
<apachelogger> k
<etretyak> hi everyone
<Riddell> morning etretyak
<etretyak> Riddell: so, i've started with system config printer.. :)
<etretyak> Riddell: should i merge with latest svn version of gnome system config printer?
<etretyak> Riddell: i mean cupshelpers.py and other
<etretyak> Riddell: and should I create my own branch in LP for the system-config-printer?
<etretyak> Riddell: also I see some branch from nosrednaekim: SystemConfigPrinter-ekim
<Riddell> etretyak: yes merge gnome system config printer as far as sensible
<Riddell> etretyak: nosrednaekim's branches should be merged in but you can check that too
<etretyak> ok
<Riddell> etretyak: I'd trust you plenty enough to use the main branch, use your own if you're doing anything that might not be good to merge in
<Riddell> etretyak: you might find it a good place to start to reorder all the methods into the same order as gnome system config printer
<Riddell> etretyak: obviously the first thing to do is remove the lines which hide the printer specific widgets
<etretyak> Riddell: yes, I saw this
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: hey
<Trevelyan`> If anyone is interested this explains what is wrong with ubuntu 8.04 initrd that causes persistent to fail: http://paste.debian.net/6374/. you may want to post it somewhere or file it against a bug
 * Hobbsee waves
<Trevelyan`> calling mount -o mode=755 will fail far all but a small number of fs types. its ok for tmpfs but not for ext2. this is why livecd/usbpen persistence does not work.
<jussi01> Trevelyan`: thanks - we appreciate your input :)
<Trevelyan`> np
<eagles0513875> is there going to be an update to the persistence wiki
 * eagles0513875 wonders why everyone gets quiet when i come in 
 * Jucato waves to Hobbsee-dobbsee
 * jussi01 bear hugs Hobbsee
<eagles0513875>  /me yells group hug Hobbsee
<eagles0513875> \me yells group hug Hobbsee
<eagles0513875>  /me test123
<eagles0513875> O_o
<Hobbsee> persistance wiki?  depends if anyone does it
 * Hobbsee is very squished, from all the hugging
<Jucato> eagles0513875: try to use Ctrl+Enter to "escape" /foo (*if* you're using Konvi)
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i would do it but there is no point in reworkign it if the bug above is still around
 * eagles0513875 hummm
<eagles0513875> Jucato: thanks
<eagles0513875> the wiki thats up there could be simplified like no other to be honest
<Riddell> what's persistent wiki?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: the wiki where it tells you how to  get kubuntu onto a pen drive
<Riddell> well, it's a wiki, edit
<eagles0513875> cannot seem to find the page that i had used
<eagles0513875> i tried it out using the wiki but im guessing this bug : http://paste.debian.net/6374/ is related to why i couldnt boot off of it
<etretyak> Riddell: hm.. why ppds.py is not in bzr?
<etretyak> Riddell: system-config-printer-kde.py depends on it
<jjesse> morning
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> it is muggy out this morning
<etretyak> Hi nixternal, jjesse
<nixternal> howdy
<etretyak> fine, thanks.. at last i've started with system-config-printer-kde ;)
<jjesse> howdy
<Jucato> nixternal: you got mugged? O.o
<nixternal> not yet :P
<Jucato> pray not :P
<Jucato> nixternal: do you have work on saturdays?
<nixternal> heck no
<Jucato> hehe ok. I'll just bug you then :P
<ScottK> Has anyone seen mhb lately?
<Hobbsee> [00:39] [Notice] -NickServ- Last seen  : Jun 10 00:19:22 2008 (3 days, 14:20:20 ago)
<jjesse> launchpad running slow for others?
<jtechidna> Yes, launchpad has been running slow...
<jjesse> figured
<apachelogger> Riddell: should new kde4 packages replace the kde3 ones, or still use the -kde4 suffix?
<Riddell> apachelogger: replace the kde 3 ones
<apachelogger> ok :)
<txwikinger> The KDE crash from dapper is back
<txwikinger> When you click on the mouse and move it over a window
<txwikinger> Or is that an X bug?
<apachelogger> vorian: revued kio-ftps and k9copy, bothh need some love :)
<apachelogger> smarter: foxkit revued
<apachelogger> vore: keurocalc revued
<smarter> apachelogger: danke sehr :)
<apachelogger> smarter: de rien
<smarter> I haven't done any real work for Ubuntu during last months, now that I'm on holiday I don't have any excuse for doing nothing :]
<smarter> kdebase-workspace is fixed now?
<yuriy> i'm off. will hopefully be back for the end of tutorials day
<apachelogger> smarter: btw, foxkit FTBS on intrepid
<apachelogger> smarter: make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libSM.so', needed by `src/foxkit'.  Stop.
<dBera> what needs to be done to get some developer attention to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/207157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207157 in dbus "dbus does not start automatically in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dBera> this is something that breaks all dbus-aware apps in KDE
<Riddell> never come across that, all KDE apps use dbus so everything would be broken
<dBera> yup
<dBera> well... KDE3 apps dont use dbus that much - otherwise there would have been a flood of bugs
<Riddell> it uses hal so dbus needs to be running
<Riddell> I don't have kde 3 or beagle so can't test just now
<Riddell> seems like beagle just needs to learn to start dbus though
<dBera> you dont need beagle ...
<dBera> scroll down and you will see people reporting problems for other apps using the session bus
<dBera> it isnt fatal to beagle, so I am not that worried personally but I dont see why the session bus should not be started at login
<Riddell> dunno, I'm not in a situation to look at it currently, I'll add it to me TODO
<dBera> that will be a good thing :-)
<dBera> I will watch the bug for expert comments.
<dBera> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-14
<Jucato> seele: might want to edit your date :)
<seele> Jucato: oh is it wrong? lol
<Jucato> Sunday, June 13 (which is Friday :P)
<seele> oh whoops, lol
<Jucato> you had me scampering for a calendar :P
<Jucato> (only to realize later that there's one in the panel...)
<Jucato> too bad I probably won't be able to make it (04:00 local time)
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I didn't realize the Kubuntu Tutorials Day was this Sunday...that is Father's Day here, so it may be super tough for me to make it
<vorian> apachelogger: thanks bro
 * vorian waves
<Jucato> nixternal: aren't the supposed to give you some time off at home for father's day? make you feel like a king? :)
<mendred> hi is there any command line option to start kwin from a virtual console but point it to a specific X session?
<Arby> morning
<Riddell> morning
<Serega> morning
<judith_ie> morning
<emonkey> \sh, apropos splashscreen, a friend of me has won with his Foto the digikam Splashscreen contest and because of that I asked him if he has another nice Foto for a Splashscreen, maybe for leonov. He sent me a link with a photo and told me that if it will be neede he can prepare the photo a for a bit better ... So let me know if it's a photo which will be taken. Maybe you do not want a photo at all for the splash ... so here are the links:
<emonkey> http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/254
<emonkey> http://co2.homeip.net/div/coltest.jpg
<judith_ie> really good photos
<\sh> emonkey: cool :) great :) thx a lot :)
<\sh> emonkey: and yes...I want to have a spacy one...merged with the new logo of launchpad :)
<emonkey> \sh, you mean https://help.launchpad.net/logo/winning-entry
<\sh> emonkey: yepp
<\sh> emonkey: but only the crystal
<emonkey> yes
<\sh> emonkey: and something like this: http://www.novaspace.com/AUTO/Leonov/Singapore.html
<\sh> as picture...(but not this..this is licensed)
<emonkey> i see
<\sh> emonkey: oh...someone posted my announcement to the forums.ubuntu.ru :)
<\sh> emonkey: if he can do it, I would like to see the kyrillic version of the Name Leonov ;)
<\sh> emonkey: Леонов  <--- that's the name in kyrillic
<emonkey> :)
<Riddell> cyrillic
<\sh> ah well...it's early in the morning ;)
<\sh> and I'm redoing the ui of Леонов ;)
<emonkey> \sh, do you have a time deadline for that?
<\sh> emonkey: nope...but it would be nice, if we can settle the final layout in 4 weeks or so :)
<emonkey> ok, in 7 days my exams are over, I'm sure we'll have a bit time to do some work then. We've to look through tousends of fotos ... ^^
<emonkey> Unfortunately I do not remember about sou much spacy photos but we'll find something nice
<\sh> emonkey: I'm setting up a website for the project...so we can coordinate all the work :) someone already mailed me about the gtk stuff...rock
<emonkey> sounds nive
<emonkey> nice
<\sh> and #leonov is now registered :)
<skreech> \sh: russian?
<\sh> skreech: /me ? no
<skreech> \sh: kk
<\sh> skreech: but the name is actually fitting: Leonov was a space rider like mark, it fits inside the LP naming scheme...and actually I'm in line with Arthur C. Clark of 2001: Space Odysey :)
 * \sh is so blind...
<\sh> leonovui.rc -><Menu ...><text>&File</text> <-- what's wrong here? I wrote several ui files in the past...but I always stumble upon wellformed xml
<stdin> \sh: maybe '<text>&amp;File</text>' ?
<\sh> stdin: yes...but actually I didn't see it...too busy with other stuff ;)
<gnomefreak> do we have working packages for KDE4 for Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> since ubuntu repos kde4 is broken in all sorts of ways
<gnomefreak> is kubuntu.org down?
<Nightrose> gnomefreak: i think there are problems because they are waiting for an acc on the main inclusion report for some kde 4 stuff
<gnomefreak> Nightrose: thanks
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> yo yo
 * Jucato powerpokes nixternal for fun
<nixternal> no power poking!
<Jucato> hm ok
 * Jucato sudo pokes nixternal :D
<Jucato> (advanced) happy father's day btw
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: busy?
<nixternal> Jucato: thanks :) that's tomorrow though here :)
<Jucato> nixternal: hence the "(advanced)"...
<nixternal> oh, didn't catch that :)
<Jucato> I might be totally drained tomorrow (or monday morning here) so I don't know if I can greet you in the correct time
<nixternal> I am totally drained right now
<\sh> nixternal: me too
 * apachelogger is totally bored
<Jucato> so am I
<Jucato> drained I mean
<Jucato> I wish I could be bored.. that would mean I had nothing to do...
<nixternal> hehe, I hear you there
<apachelogger> Jucato: that aint fun
<nixternal> I am gonna go shopping for a new bicycle today
<apachelogger> nixternal: please get me one as well :)
<nixternal> shoot, I am having a hard time getting me one
<nixternal> just watched the shuttle touch down
 * apachelogger could watch some game tv thing
<Artemis_Fowl> doesn't Euro fits your needs?
<Artemis_Fowl> fit* -.-
<apachelogger> I can't watch it :P
<Artemis_Fowl> why not?
<apachelogger> the webstream is encrypted
<apachelogger> tv signales are only DVB-T in austria
<apachelogger> which makes watching tv also quite difficult
<Artemis_Fowl> oh
<apachelogger> nearest  site is 100km away
<apachelogger> so no soccer for me :)
 * Hobbsee pokes you all into fixing bugs, instead of being on irc
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I am fixing bugs
<nixternal> just in CentOS :(
<Hobbsee> nixternal: better that than vista, i guess.  try fixing ubuntu bugs.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: or have you switched to centos now?
<nixternal> I really do not understand RPM crap...I totally hate it
<nixternal> Hobbsee: hell no I haven't switched to CentOS
<nixternal> we build out appliances on top of CentOS right now
<nixternal> v2 though I am shooting for Ubuntu
<nixternal> and Yum repos are ridiculous
 * apachelogger did rpm packaging
<apachelogger> and still I dodn't understand it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh good.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so you're not *quite* so much of a traitor, then
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it is way to hard for me to leave Kubuntu, my love is just to great :)
<Hobbsee> (and no, you will never live it down)
<Hobbsee> not even for something like foresight?
<Hobbsee> (how is foresight doing?)
<nixternal> I just wish KDEPIM was good with Exchange server
<nixternal> I can use IMAP with our server at work, but I cannot access our public calendar, so I have to use Evolution
<Jucato> Hobbeese!!
<nixternal> which is by far, crappy, but better than KDEPIM in many ways
<Jucato> er.. Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> Jucato!
<Jucato> duh! it's GTK/GNOME!! of course it's better in many ways!
<Jucato> but seriously? I can barely use kdepim4 lately...
<nixternal> another thing, I am not a KDE 3 fan anymore, but I am using it :)
<nixternal> KDE 4 has spoiled the hell out of me
<nixternal> oh, and encrypted LVM partitions rock!
<apachelogger> Riddell: sync of filelight failed because the orig.tar.gzs are different, right?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: look, what you did, there goes my boredness :|
<nixternal> apachelogger: fake sync to get the tarballs back in order
<apachelogger> nixternal: yeah, I just want to make sure it was due to mismatching tarballs
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: heh
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you didn't want to be bored, anyway
<apachelogger> well, I am wondering what my padawan is doing that long
<apachelogger> ah, he went offline :D
<apachelogger> apparently screenie was too much of a hassle to get started with packaging
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<apachelogger> current version is 1.0-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> I am uploading 1.0-2build1
<apachelogger> nixternal: bug 217238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217238 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "kde4 applications do not run from menu in GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217238
<apachelogger> looks like something in yakuake rules/cdbs is broken
<Cerulean> hi there. I see mention that tomorrow there will be a tutorial session in #kubuntu, and one of the talks will be on creating plasma applets with Python
<Nightrose> Cerulean: it will be in this channel
<Cerulean> I've been trying to find out more information because I doubt I'll be able to make it for the tutorial. Does anyone know how nosrednaekim is planning on doing it?
<Nightrose> and there are some problems with that particular tutorial
<Cerulean> is it with the Kross Plasma script engine?
<Cerulean> because SVN shows it to be pretty out of date
<Cerulean> Nightrose: Oh?
<Nightrose> Cerulean: I don't know the exact details, sorry - but I think there were problems with getting packages for the bindings
<Cerulean> I see
<daskreeCH> \o/
<daskreeCH> claydoh: I just got your name
<claydoh> you did? cool :)
<claydoh> that nick got stuck on me back in 1972, when i was 7
<claydoh> or 6 rather, going on 7
<daskreeCH> claydoh: Do I want to know the story behind it?
<jjesse> claydoh: was it because you ate a l ot playdoh?
<daskreeCH> jjesse: Well IIIIII think it would be clay dough
<daskreeCH> mud pies :)
<claydoh> jjesse: no, jsu we were all playing with the stuff, and some girl started it
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> n
<claydoh> I did hack a Paay-doh logo to turn the 'P' into a 'c' but it was awefull
<claydoh> err Play-doh rather
<daskreeCH> :-)
<daskreeCH> Wait
<daskreeCH> when did they put out the ransom note?
<claydoh> don't think they ever noticed it, it was some years back, probably 1999 or so
<claydoh> and it was on some free web host that isn't around
<daskreeCH> claydoh: Oh sorry convi hijack
<daskreeCH> Nokia put out a ransom note on Trolltech?
<claydoh> heh np
<daskreeCH> what the hell? Don't they know about the poison pill secreted in plain view?
<_StefanS_> hey there
<_StefanS_> is alpha 1 out yet?
<_StefanS_> cant seem to find it on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<daskreeCH> What could they possibly get out of holding Trolltech ransom?
<daskreeCH> _StefanS_: It's not CDed
<daskreeCH> AFAIK
<_StefanS_> daskreeCH: upgrade only then ?
<daskreeCH> Si grab the remix and follow kubuntu.org
<_StefanS_> thanks
<daskreeCH> I forget if we also have a KDe4 nightly now
<_StefanS_> err=
<_StefanS_> ?
<_StefanS_> the 4.1 beta ?
<_StefanS_> I have switched fully to kde 4.1 beta now, its simply great
<daskreeCH> :-)
<_StefanS_> good work by nixternal ! :)
<_StefanS_> nixternal: you there btw?
<daskreeCH> probably passed out
<_StefanS_> I can imagine ;) - he must've been exhausted creating all those packages
<voonte> daskreeCH: are there kde4 nightlies for kubuntu?
<daskreeCH> Or more like aseigo exhausted trying to deal with people looking over his shoulder while he created those packages
<daskreeCH> voonte: I heard there were
<daskreeCH> apachelogger: ping
 * daskreeCH still has his ransom note question in the air
<_StefanS_> daskreeCH: is those nightlies available only in intrepid?
<daskreeCH> _StefanS_: yes
<daskreeCH> AFAIK
<_StefanS_> cool, gotta install it on vmware until its stable
 * daskreeCH wants the new VMware :(
 * daskreeCH pokes random MOTUs
<_StefanS_> daskreeCH: which ? the workstation ?
<_StefanS_> daskreeCH: or the server..
<daskreeCH> I forget which ever one comes with the new cool stuff that shipped like 6 days after hardy
<_StefanS_> daskreeCH: that would be vmware workstation 6.5, with support for combined window mode
 * daskreeCH nods
<daskreeCH> 6 something :)
<daskreeCH> The 6.sense
<daskreeCH> I see combined people
<_StefanS_> daskreeCH: beta is not very functional yet, so use 6.0.4..
<Nightrose> voonte: daskreeCH _StefanS_: #amarok.neon
<Nightrose> packages are for hardy
<daskreeCH> really?
<_StefanS_> now if they could only use Qt instead of that ugly gtk2 gui
<daskreeCH> \o/
<_StefanS_> Nightrose: kde-nightly, is there more info available on which repos to use?
<_StefanS_> or is it in main for intrepid?
<Nightrose> _StefanS_: it is a seperate project - packaged in a ppa
<_StefanS_> nightrose: lp url?
<_StefanS_> ah found it
<Nightrose> _StefanS_: please join #amarok.neon - we want to give a little intro for people who use it
<Nightrose> cause it is not made official yet
<wesley> by compiling kde4 from trunk i get this error cmakekde: command not found
<voonte> wesley: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Setting_up_the_environment
<wesley> do i need to set up a second user account ?
<voonte> I'd recommend that yes
<wesley> but then i dont have sound ?
<wesley> but there is something with that bash
<voonte> add your new user to the audio group
<wesley> i think i know what i did wrong
<wesley> i need to copy thst script http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts/.bashrc
<voonte> yea
<wesley> wheres that file then ?
<voonte> in ~/.bashrc
<voonte> make sure you read through this page http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 so you understand what's going on
<wesley> i will try
<wesley> i made the kde-devel account
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: so the python-plasmoid tutorial is off I assume?
<wesley> Copy the ~/.bashrc from your normal user account to the new kde-devel account  where do i find that from my normal user account ?
<wesley> wheres that script
<voonte> wesley: i don't think this is the right channel for this. #kde would probably be better
<jtechidna> The blue one would make a nice intrepid default wallpaper/ kdm background: http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2008/06/candy-comes-in-many-colors.html
<jtechidna> kde-ish blue so it doesn't un-kdeify Kubuntu
<jtechidna> Plus its sexy to boot
<jtechidna> *it's
<Nightrose> jjesse: just read your blog - have you had a look at ampache? don't know if that fits your need but it will be nicely integrated with amarok 2 and has a usable webfrontend
<ryanakca> jjesse: *votes for ampache too*, its a breeze to setup in Ubuntu :)
<ryanakca> Pitchfork is nice too :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-15
 * vorian waves
<_Garbage_> when Tutorial Day is starting ?
<skreech> It's in the topic
<_Garbage_> skreech, can u please tell me time in IST ??
<_Garbage_> I have to do +5:30 ?
<skreech> _Garbage_: Correct
<_Garbage_> means Midnight here.. :O
<skreech> Time to nap :)
<_Garbage_> thank you
<NickPresta> Would it be possible to get a transcript of the various tutorials that I missed today?
<stdin> they haven't started yet
<NickPresta> stdin, sigh. I need to sleep. I somehow though 1:24am on the 15th meant I missed the tutorials from midday on the 15th. Thanks for the reality check.
<Forky> exit
<santiago-ve> if im not mistaken... today is the tutorials day right?
<Nightrose> santiago-ve: yes
<santiago-ve> Nightrose, Thanks :D
<Nightrose> :)
<santiago-ve> ubottu, time
<ubottu> santiago-ve: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 15 2008, 12:22:59 - Next meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day in 23 hours 37 minutes
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<santiago-ve> ubottu, time Caracas
<ubottu> santiago-ve: Current time in America/Caracas: June 15 2008, 07:53:09 - Next meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day in 23 hours 36 minutes
<ubottu> Factoid time caracas not found
<emma> Excellent.
<Hobbsee> @now utc
<ubottu> Hobbsee: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 15 2008, 12:55:39 - Next meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day in 23 hours 4 minutes
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> ah.  wrong berlin.
<Hobbsee> *there* we are.
<emma> I think that is incorrect. I was under the impression there are meetings in here at 19:00 UTC.
<Hobbsee> sarah@saturn:~% date --utc                                              10:56PM
<Hobbsee> Sun Jun 15 12:56:51 UTC 2008
<emma> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
 * Hobbsee is relatively sure that date is, in fact, correct.
<Hobbsee> emma: you are correct in your impression, as the wiki says.
<emma> Yes I am.
 * Hobbsee wonders how that is incorrect.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you around yet?  or is it a bit early?
<emma> Well it says that the next meeting is in 23 hours and 4 minutes buut the next meeting is apparently in about 6 hours.
<Hobbsee> that's the next meeting in #ubuntu-meeting.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Back to merging! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | Starts at 19:00 UTC - See http://tinyurl.com/6c6cpn for local time
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Back to merging! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay - starts at 19:00 UTC - see http://tinyurl.com/6c6cpn for local time
<nosrednaekim> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Hobbsee> heya nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> ey Hobbsee
<nosrednaekim> don't think I can do my session BTW.... doesn't seem to be any python bindings
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: of kde4?  or of plasma in particular?
<nosrednaekim> plasma
<Hobbsee> none existant, or none packaged?
<nosrednaekim> packaged... nixternal was running into build errors.
<Hobbsee> where's the package?
<Hobbsee> well, where's what nixternal got up to?
<nosrednaekim> I don't know... You;d have to talk to him about that
<emma> nixternal seems like a good guy. He has a good sense of humor.
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: hmm.  hopefully he and Riddell will be able to fix it when they're not talking.
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: what is to bepackaged anyway?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ...the python bindings?  or are you looking for a more detailed answer?
<apachelogger> probably
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: I _believe_ it was kross
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I packaged kross :P
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: beta1 you need?
<nosrednaekim> for 4.1?
<nosrednaekim> yea
<apachelogger> no for 4.0, but I know that stuff
<apachelogger> was hacking on it for about an week
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: any chance you could either a) call the vistalover, or b) package it yourself in a few hours?  :)
<Hobbsee> or both?
<nosrednaekim> I should have been talking to you a week ago then.... So I could have had time to at least prepare :P
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: I am a vistalover and I will go for packaging :P
<jussi01> does anyone feel like packaging a library? (rubberband)
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: i refrained from commenting on that one...
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: oh, are you giving out free money too?
<Hobbsee> ;)
<apachelogger> well, in an indirect way, I do from time to time
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: heh.... yeah... the last month has been very very hectic
<nosrednaekim> and thats my only excuse
<Hobbsee> ahhh, i see.
<Xand3r> hi my name is alxander kopf, i started with packing but i have a problem with docbook-to-man, i get this error massage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20348/ , can someone help me?
<apachelogger> Xand3r is my padawn, btw :)
<Hobbsee> ooh, padawans.
<Hobbsee> -a
<Hobbsee> Xand3r: does http://www.mail-archive.com/docbook-apps@lists.oasis-open.org/msg02719.html help?
<Hobbsee> Xand3r: looks like google is coming up with other similar stuff.
<Xand3r> hmm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: maybe you should start all over again with the docbook
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: is the docbook/manpage template from dholbach still a good one?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: looks like a well known problem.  and i'm not sure.
 * apachelogger writes manpages directly so can't really say anything about docbook
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you probably should wait for master nixternal, he'll know what to do ;-)
<Xand3r> ok, thx
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you can continue with some other issues meanwhile
<Xand3r> other issues?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: is lintian happy with the package, other than the manpage is missing?
<Xand3r> only manpag
<Xand3r> +e
<Xand3r> i think
<apachelogger> Xand3r: lintian DSCFILE && lintian DEBFILE
<Hobbsee> (as done in #ubuntu-ops)
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  ups,
<Xand3r> W: screenie source: debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error line 39
<Xand3r> W: screenie source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.7.2 (current is 3.7.3)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: 2nd one is the one I was talking about yesterday, but I didn't notice officially ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you know what the standards-version in debian/control is?
<JontheEchinda> btw, if you're trying to package screenie you should know that there already is a package called screenie in the repo
<apachelogger> JontheEchinda: hrrr, that makes stuff a lot more fun :D
<apachelogger> !info screenie
<ubottu> screenie (source: screenie): a small and lightweight GNU screen(1) wrapper. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.30.0-4 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 80 kB
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> screenie-screenshots maybe as package name?
 * JontheEchinda tried to package it the other day but the make file qmake generates doesn't have any install rules
<JontheEchinda> and then I got lazy
<bascule> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bascule!
<bascule> the one and only me
<Hobbsee> right, yes, that you.
<apachelogger> kdebindings building ... @ 5 %
<Hobbsee> bascule: if you want to act as emma's earpiece, that's fine.  as long as you don't act as her mouthpiece.
<bascule> I am a fully autonomous individual
<Hobbsee> coulda fooled me, at times, but OK.
<bascule> really? Oh well
 * apachelogger again doesn't get anything :(
 * Hobbsee passes apachelogger a cookie
<apachelogger> oh, thanks :)
<apachelogger> bindings @ 47 %
<apachelogger>  /bin/sh: KDE4_AUTOMOC_EXECUTABLE-NOTFOUND: not found
<apachelogger> woah
<Hobbsee> ouch?
<apachelogger> hm, strange thing is - it's installed
 * apachelogger diggs into cmake
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> it fails in korundum
<apachelogger> not to be cared about right now
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> again is stuff not packaged
<apachelogger> why is it always me to discover such stuff :S
<apachelogger> automoc should be a package from kdesupport apparently
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> this is the most awkward dead-end-patching I ever did
 * apachelogger is actually wondering how one is supposed to package kdebindings if kde doesn't release an automoc tarball
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> wells
<nixternal> hola!
<nixternal> yo, I will not be able to give the kickoff to Tutorials Day today at 19:00 UTC
<Hobbsee> nixternal: wrong answer.  try again.
<nixternal> it is father's day here and all of the fathers in the family have our yearly golf outing
<Jucato> nixternal: happy fatheres' day (am I greeting on the right date?)
<nixternal> yup :)
<nixternal> thanks!
<nixternal> already, heading out now...ttyl
<Jucato> waaait!
<Jucato> bah :(
 * apachelogger delegates the talk to Jucato
<apachelogger> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:35 (MESSAGE):
<apachelogger>   ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<apachelogger> not good :S
<Jucato> um.. tutorials start at 03:00...
<apachelogger> Jucato: so?
<Jucato> I doubt I can even be there just to watch :)
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ANYONE AVAILABLE TO DO THE KICKOFF TALK FOR THE KUBUNTU TUTORIALS DAY?
<Arby> is anybody working on merging kcoloredit?
<JontheEchinda> Can we just copypasta nixternal's last "contributing to kubuntu" talk?
<JontheEchinda> :P
<visternal> oh hai
<apachelogger> visternal: with some updates
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> Unfortunately I'm going to be occuped at 1900
<apachelogger> -.-
<JontheEchidna> What with Fathers Day and stuff
<apachelogger> omg, where did nosrednaekim disappear to
 * apachelogger runs in hysteric through the channel and finally against the channel wall
<seele> nixternal: oh! i completely forgot about that
<seele> (we should have probably told Riddell when he organized..)
<apachelogger> Nightrose is going to kick the day off
<seele> ah cool
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> preparing now
 * \sh needs some beer
<txwikinger> kdesdk-dbg-kde4 has a dependency typo for version 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2
<txwikinger> Should I submit a bug for that?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: please
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I just like bugs :D
<jussi01> txwikinger: you are a karma junkie :P
<txwikinger> jussi01: No I am not
<txwikinger> I just can't stop myself
<clinx> you are addicted :-P
<txwikinger> clinx: Yes, you could say that
<txwikinger> but not to karma
<txwikinger> more to trying to get Kubuntu work
<clinx> txwikinger: then make daily svn snapshots of kde4  ;-)
<txwikinger> why?
<txwikinger> Is someone needed to do those?
<clinx> i am addicted to kde4 snapshots
<clinx> but i have no experience with debian packaging
<txwikinger> Well.. I am helping you to get off your addiction by not making them :p
<clinx> *lol*
<txwikinger> Anyway.. I doubt you need a lot of packaging experience for it
<txwikinger> you just use the same debian folder and change the version in changelog
<clinx> furthermore my laptop hasnt got enough power to compile kde in 6 hours
<txwikinger> Well... a nice compile cluster would be nice
<clinx>  i need acces to the ibm roadrunner this computer compiles really fast :-P
<Tonio_> hi there
<clinx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Roadrunner
<clinx> everybody should have a computer like the roadrunner :-D
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> kdebindings would build faster
 * apachelogger is a bit worrid that nosredneakim is hiding
<apachelogger> clinx: I like the blue lights :D
<clinx> i like the thousands of opterons
<clinx> and the 100 terabytes of ram
<txwikinger> well.. nice dream... but not necessary useful for compiling
<clinx> yes the red hat has too much modifications
<\sh> apachelogger: http://gallery.sourcecode.de/v/Personal/b028319l.JPG.html is that ok for you? :)
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> the sexiest
<apachelogger> hrrrhrr
<\sh> apachelogger: 638x (two dual core opterons, + 16 GB + 8 TB Disk storage ) ;)
<freeflying> \sh: awesome machine :)
<\sh> freeflying: yes they were :) and they were all under my control :)
<sev_> where can I report bugs on packages of ppa.lauchpad.net ?
<nosrednaekim> sev_: to the person who made the package
<stdin> sev_: depends on the PPA, for the kubuntu-members-kde4 one, here, #kubuntu-kde4 or the mailing list kubuntu-members-kde4@lists.launchpad.net
<sev_> stdin: thx stdin, it was for  kubuntu-members-kde4 one
<sev_> just a spelling mistake which break a package ...
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim:  Package: libkrosspython0
<apachelogger>  Source: kde4bindings
<apachelogger>  Version: 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kde4bindings/libkrosspython0_4.0.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<apachelogger> please try
<HappySmileMan> So what packages and stuff will we need?
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: x86_64?
<apachelogger> mehhhh
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: its still too late for the tutorial session though :(
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: Oo
<apachelogger> why?
<nosrednaekim> cause, I have had nothing to prepare with..
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: you still have quite some hours :P
<nosrednaekim> my mom is making me do things today.... dang it.
<HappySmileMan> Shouldn't there only be one hour?
<stdin> 01:06
<nosrednaekim> mine isn't the first session
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: yay
<HappySmileMan> Ah ok
 * apachelogger is a tiny lille bit pissed
<HappySmileMan> nosrednaekim: You're doing the Plasmoid one? What packages would we need?
<kubuntupedia> When does the Kubuntu Tutorials Day start?
<HappySmileMan> kubuntupedia: in an hour
<stdin> kubuntupedia: /topic
<nosrednaekim> HappySmileMan: well, a package that ATM, is not in the repository... which is the issue
<stdin> HappySmileMan: I guess you'll want to install build-essential and python-kde4, that should be most of what you'll need for all the sessions
<HappySmileMan> Ah right, thinbk I have those ones
<stdin> oh, python-kde4 is the old package, oh well
<HappySmileMan> Would it matter that python-kde4 is 4.0.3 and I'm running 4.1B1?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: around?
<HappySmileMan> I have updated plasma library and headers
<stdin> HappySmileMan: probably, it would
<HappySmileMan> Damn
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: thanks for working on that package BTW... I appreciate it
<MrLimeni> hi
<pc_master> hi
<Schnullerbacke> hi
<MrLimeni> where is kubuntututorial
<MrLimeni> ?
<MrLimeni> :)
<pc_master> I dont'know?
<MrLimeni> When it's start?
<pc_master> I thought I was late;)
<clinx> at 19:00 UTC
<clinx> here
<Hatl> it starts here in about half an hour (if im right :) )
<Arby> correct
<clinx> If you live in Germany or another country in CEST
<MrLimeni> but why i don't see any tutorial's talk :)
<MrLimeni> hm...
<MrLimeni> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=15&month=6&year=2008&hour=19&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<clinx> its 18:32 UTC
<MrLimeni> ok ok...
<MrLimeni> i see it now
<MrLimeni> 19:00 UTC is 21:00 in my country
<MrLimeni> I am from montenegro
<santiago-ve> ubottu, time
<ubottu> santiago-ve: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 15 2008, 18:34:08 - Next meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day in 17 hours 25 minutes
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<MrLimeni> ok... see u in 30min
<sladen> * riddell is almost back
<Riddell> coming to you live from the road
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I can't do my session as I didn't have enough time to prepare (apachelogger only now made the correct package)
 * Nightrose waves @ Riddell and sladen 
<Riddell> Nightrose: you're doing nixternal's talk?
<Nightrose> yes
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> seele: you still able to do your talk in a bit over an hour?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: where is apachelogger's package?
<HappySmileMan> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kde4bindings/libkrosspython0_4.0.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: and thats not even in my architecture....
<Riddell> anyone tested to see if it works?
<ubunturos> hmm, this tutorial day, already looks exciting :)
<seele> Riddell: yep
<BiNaRi0> hi everyone :)
<HappySmileMan> Riddell: I have that package installed now, so i could see if it works... but... not quite sure how to test it, hence me being here for the tutorial
<HappySmileMan> My Python is rusty and never really used KDE libs much
<nosrednaekim> HappySmileMan: just try this... start up a python session and run "import plasma"
<nosrednaekim> I think....
<HappySmileMan> ImportError: No module named plasma
<stdin> nosrednaekim: it just has krosspython.so in it
<techno_freak> ubunturos,
<ubunturos> hey, techno_freak
<Nightrose> HELLO EVERYONE :)
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> Can I see some hands please?
<Nightrose> Who is here for Kubuntu tutorials day?
 * HappySmileMan .
<carl> everyone ? :)
 * ubunturos raises his hand
 * Myrtti waves meekly
 * m4v uhmm
 * stdin joins in
<Nightrose> Woahh awesome :)
<Nightrose> Let's start right away with a little intro then.
 * eagles0513875 waves to room and stands up on desk
<eagles0513875> lol
 * techno_freak raises both his hands
<Nightrose> You probably expected Nixternal the Vista lover here, eh?
<stdin> actually, lemme just announce this in a couple channels ;)
 * ubunturos wonders, where's nixternal. Finds, he's still away ;)
<Nightrose> Tell you what: You won't get him today :(
<Nightrose> But no need to be sad because you will get me and a whole bunch of other Kubuntu folks instead ;-)
<techno_freak> :)
 * eagles0513875 smacks nixternal for using vista and betraying kubuntu
<Nightrose> For those who don't know me: I'm Lydia.
<eagles0513875> hi lydia
<Nightrose> I am here to tell you a little about what a cool community Kubuntu has and how you can become a part of the family :)
<techno_freak> hi
<Forky> hmm I'd love a live feed of the EC if you got so i can multitask and not miss a goal:-)
<Nightrose> Here is a brief summary of what I am about to cover:
<Nightrose>   * A little about myself
<Nightrose>   * A little about Kubuntu
<Nightrose>   * A breakdown of the various development roles in the Kubuntu community
 * eagles0513875 needs to get back to bug fixing
<Nightrose> And now everyone please sit back and relax :)
<Nightrose> Please note down questions you have so I can answer them at the end.
<Nightrose> === About Me ===
<Nightrose> * Free software dudette and advocate
<Nightrose> * Community person
<Nightrose> * Involved in Amarok, KDE and Kubuntu for nearly 2 years now
<Nightrose> * Doing promo, advocacy, community stuff and bug triage most of the time as well as some packaging
<Nightrose> * Go by Nightrose on nearly every communication protocol and website imaginable
<Nightrose> * Email me at lydia@kde.org
<Nightrose> * Check out my blog at http://blog.lydiapintscher.de
<Nightrose> So lets go on to the juicy stuff, shall we?
<eagles0513875> si
<pc_master> OK
<Nightrose> What is this Kubuntu thing everyone in the world should be using?
<Nightrose> === About Kubuntu ===
<Nightrose> * Official project of the Ubuntu GNU/Linux distribution
<Nightrose> * We use the same exact base system as Ubuntu, we just use KDE instead
<Nightrose> * It is pronounced koo-BOON-too
<Nightrose> * First released in 2005 with the Hoary Hedgehog (5.04) version
<Nightrose> * http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/591 - The post that started it all, by some smart guy named Jonathan Riddell
<Nightrose> Riddell: You there to say hello? ;-)
<eagles0513875> VIVA JONATHAN Riddell
 * Riddell blushes
<Nightrose> ;-)
<eagles0513875> Riddell: ty for the best distro out there
<Nightrose> === Where Kubuntu is today ===
<Nightrose> * One of the top KDE based GNU/Linux distributions available
<Nightrose> * Still a small, yet tight-knit community of highly dedicated developers
<Nightrose> * People who are fun to work with
<Nightrose> * Both a KDE 3 and a KDE 4 Remix version available
<Nightrose> * Switch to KDE 4 with the next release
<Nightrose> * In numerous large scaled environments (Canary Islands, French Parliament, and others)
<Nightrose> * A tad bit better than yesterday, only to be made better with YOUR help, so it will be even better tomorrow and the day after towmorrow...
<Nightrose> Ah, you know where this is going, right ;-)
<eagles0513875> lol ya
<Nightrose> = Development Roles =
<Nightrose> There are many roles available for you to get involved in, no matter your experience level, we have a job for you!
<Nightrose> I will break down the jobs or roles that I feel are in order starting with the easiest all the way to the hardest.
<Nightrose> Feel free to communicate with developers by utilizing our mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel (Subscription based - low traffic).
<Nightrose> Note that this list is NOT for user support, for support please see the list information provided in the upcoming section on user support.
<Nightrose> The roles I will break down briefly cover: Advocacy, Support, Bug Triage, Documentation, Packaging, and Coding
<Nightrose> === Advocacy ===
<Nightrose> Advocacy is nothing more than a fancier, and better sounding word for marketing.
<Nightrose> I am willing to bet a couple of you just went, "How in the heck is advocating Kubuntu related to development?"
<Nightrose> Yes, advocacy helps in the development of Kubuntu, and by you advocating, you are therefore helping to develop Kubuntu.
<Nightrose> It is about getting Kubuntu known and used!
<Nightrose> This gets Kubuntu in the hands of other people who will use the system and typically report back any issues or compliments to the developers.
<Nightrose> How can you advocate?
<Nightrose> * Get with one of your LoCo teams
<Nightrose> * Get with one of your local Linux Users Groups (LUG)
<Nightrose> * Talk about it face-to-face with friends, family, colleagues, and strangers in the dark (Careful using Kubuntu as a pickup line! Some girls (and boys) might never leave you again ;-))
<Nightrose> * Give talks at events
<Nightrose> * Work at the Kubuntu booth at an event
<Nightrose> let's get on to user support then :)
<Nightrose> === User Support ===
<Nightrose> How can user support be considered a development role?
<Nightrose> * You develop a sense of pride when helping others
<Nightrose> * You develop respect not only for the OS, but also for the users, the developers, and yourself
<Nightrose> * You develop a repoir within the Kubuntu community
<Nightrose> * You help users, see things that could be made better by developers, and report that to the developers
 * eagles0513875 raises hands
<Nightrose> yes?
<eagles0513875> when u say develop a sense of pride when helping others are you talking about when in the kubuntu irc channel
<Nightrose> yes
<arrrghhh> eagles0513875, anything, forums irc
<Nightrose> right
<arrrghhh> face-to-face
<Nightrose> not _only_ irc
<eagles0513875> i just wanted to throw that out there for those who are new to the distro
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: I will get to that ;-)
<eagles0513875> sry to jump the gun
<Nightrose> ok let's move on
<Nightrose> Having someone like YOU helping out the Kubuntu users helps out the development community tremendously.
<Nightrose> You free up the main developers _a lot_ of time and you also are provided the ability to take what you learn from common issues and communicate that effectively, allowing developers to make a better Kubuntu.
<Nightrose> Places you can provide user support:
<Nightrose> * IRC - #kubuntu on Freenode (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat)
<Nightrose> * Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<Nightrose> * Kubuntu Forums - http://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: ^ ;-)
<Nightrose> * Mailing List - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users (Subscription based - medium traffic)
<Nightrose> * At your local LUG or LoCo events
<Nightrose> Everyone needs support and community love, and these are 2 very important areas in development because it helps people use and understand Kubuntu.
<Nightrose> You don't know every fricking detail of Kubuntu yet and fear you therefore can't provide support to other users?
<Nightrose> Fear not. Most of the stuff you will be dealing with will come up several times and you will learn quickly. And after all noone needs to know everything. This is why we need a lot of different people to give support.
<techno_freak> Nightrose, here as well - https://answers.launchpad.net/
<Nightrose> oh right...
<Nightrose> good point
<Nightrose> thanks
<techno_freak> :)
<Nightrose> ok support is a cool thing
<Nightrose> but what also needs to be done is:
<Nightrose> === Bug Triage ===
<Nightrose> Bug triage is a huge part of the development process and comes in easy and difficult tasks.
 * eagles0513875 raises hand again in regards to bugs and fixing and what not
<Nightrose> For the easy, simply going through bug reports and testing to see if you can reproduce the issue and then confirming the bug is a big part on ensuring it gets fixed.
<Nightrose> When bugs sit in the New or Incomplete status, their chances of getting looked at in depth are minimal compared to a report that has been Confirmed.
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: yes?
<eagles0513875> whats the best way for someone who has very minimal programming knowledge to help with fixing these bugs besides confirming them if they can be reproduced
<Nightrose> they can help by asking the people who know more about the product if they know a fix
<techno_freak> eagles0513875, finding whether duplicates exist or browsing through old bugs to see anything similar is found
<Nightrose> like the people who actually developed the programm
<Nightrose> dublicate search is also a good thing
<stdin> and assigning them to the right source package
<Nightrose> yea for example
<stdin> (eg: away from kde/kubuntu-meta)
<Nightrose> or filing the bug upstream
<Nightrose> if it needs to be fixed there
<eagles0513875> when you say upstream you mean debian
<kubuntupedia> to bugs.kde.org?
<Nightrose> to bugs.kde.org mostly
<eagles0513875> ok
<Nightrose> question answered? :)
<eagles0513875> yep sry im taking this off topic
<Nightrose> ;-) no prob
 * eagles0513875 opens up launchpad.net
<Nightrose> let's go on then
<Nightrose> For the difficult part, simply fix the bug by patching the software in question.
<Nightrose> More about bug triage in txwinger's talk "How to squish the besties" at 23:00 UTC
<Nightrose> Ohhhhhhhh and now the Vista lover's favourite thing :P
<Nightrose> I can tell you he _really_ loves this stuff!
<Nightrose> Who knows what it is?
<techno_freak> documentation ;)
<ubunturos> aero? ;)
<Nightrose> haha right
<Nightrose> === Documentation ===  \o/ \o/
<Nightrose> Ohh I can hear him screaming YAAAAAAAAAAY \o/
<Nightrose> Told you! He really loves it.
<Nightrose> Documentation is a very large task in the free software world and it is no different here in Kubuntu.
<Nightrose> As it stands, there are about 3 or 4 of us who work on the Kubuntu documentation, with nixternal and Jonathan Jesse typically available most of the time.
<Nightrose> With our future with KDE 4, ALL of our documentation needs to be rewritten in order to suite it. Currently all of our documentation is KDE 3 based.
<Nightrose> We house our documentation in Bazaar which a revision control system.
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: sry for interruption again  when you say patching you mean just uploading the changelog to launchpad then some senior dev takes it and repackages it
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: mostly that is how patching works yes
<Nightrose> well
<Nightrose> not only the changelog
<stdin> eagles0513875: you upload a diff to the bug and it gets reviewed
<Nightrose> but also the actual fix of course ;-)
<stdin> s/upload/attach/
<eagles0513875> got it
<Nightrose> ok :)
<Nightrose> on with documentation then
<Nightrose> For further information on documentation please see either of the following:
 * eagles0513875 buttons mouth shut otherwise once i start talking i can shut up
<Nightrose> * Ubuntu Documentation Project wiki - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DocumentationTeam
<Nightrose> * Ubuntu Documentation Project mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc (Subscription based - low traffic)
<Nightrose> * IRC - #ubuntu-doc on Freenode (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat)
<Nightrose> * Ask nixternal! He likes that :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<Forky> Question: Will I get the chance to learn the diffrence between a diff and a changelog later?
<Nightrose> Forky: yes - please ask again at the end
<techno_freak> #kde-docs as well :)
<stdin> Forky: a changelog is a log of changes, a diff is the difference between 2 (or more) files
<Nightrose> stdin++ ;-)
 * eagles0513875 wonders how many people giving the lecture in here
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: many :P
<Nightrose> Ok you all sat back and relaxed until now, right?
<eagles0513875> yep
<eagles0513875> well sorta
<santiago-ve> aye
<stdin> continue the paste flood :)
<Nightrose> Stop it!
<Nightrose> Here comes the hard stuff!
<clinx> yeah
<Nightrose> No more relaxing and sipping tea!
<eagles0513875> lol just cant keep my mouth shut
<Nightrose> Actually, that was a lie, the last 2 topics are pretty easy to learn, and a total blast....
<clinx> ok now comes coffee *lol*
<Nightrose> === Packaging ===
<Nightrose> What exactly is packaging?
<Nightrose> I will tell you what it isn't...It isn't that sharp plastiK stuff you try to cut away to get at your new geeky toy!
<eagles0513875> i enjoyed the bug fixing minus me doing stupid stuff like pasting the fix with the backup of the diflog
<eagles0513875> changelong
<Nightrose> If you used Adept, Synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude to install a piece of our free software, then what you have done is downloaded a package which was extracted into the proper locations within your system, ensuring at the same time that any of that applications dependencies were also installed.
<Nightrose> What happens is you have a select group of developers who spend their PERSONAL TIME creating, editing, and maintaining Debian based packages so you can download and install them.
<Nightrose> The reason behind PERSONAL TIME being in caps wasn't to yell at you...it was to let everyone know that will read this here and in the log files, to breathe before tearing into community members because your favorite package might be broken...bare with us, and we shall fix it for ya!
<Nightrose> Of course, you could always fix it too, especially seeing as this is the packaging section :)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: can i point something out about the irc channel
<Nightrose> sure
<eagles0513875> that channel is made up of volunteers and patience is necessary
<Nightrose> indeed
<Nightrose> very much needed
<stdin> as ubottu will testify to :)
<eagles0513875> if someone knows how to help fix your problem they shall assist you if not just wait a while and repost ur issue
<eagles0513875> and also ubottu is a bot
<Nightrose> ;-) yes
<Nightrose> be patient
<eagles0513875> i have seen a number of people talk to him and not realize he is a bot
<Nightrose> people might not be around all the time
<stdin> eagles0513875: I know it is, I'm rewriting the bloody thing ;)
<Nightrose> but they will get to your problem eventually
<Nightrose> if they know how to fix it
<eagles0513875> sry for the deviation
<nosrednaekim> stdin: surely you mean "soldery"
<Nightrose> no prob - that was useful ;-)
<eagles0513875> :) i dont know how many people who come in there and cannot be patient
<Nightrose> What should you know if you are thinking about packaging?
<Nightrose> Requirements include:
<Nightrose> * Familiarity with the command line
<Nightrose> * Ability to download, extract, configure, build, and install a tarball (file.tar.gz and such)
<Nightrose> * Familiarity with Debian based packaging scripts and utilities (pbuilder, dh_make, dh_install, and more)
<leleobhz> eagles0513875: may because people think we are canonical employees/
<Nightrose> * ls, cd, mv, mkdir, rm, man, info, dget, wget, tar and a few more....easy stuff!
<eagles0513875> leleobhz: thank god for !patience command wiht the bot
<Nightrose> * wget http://foo.com/bar.tar.gz && tar -xf bar.tar.gz
<leleobhz> eagles0513875: ;]
<Nightrose> * dh_make, debdiff, lintian, pbuilder, dh_install, debuild, dput, and more....
<Nightrose> Still not overly difficult!
<Nightrose> More information on packaging can be located at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU.
<tillmann> canEvevrin
<Nightrose> Also don't forget to catch the packaging talk at 21:00 UTC by our favourite Riddell :)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: can i talk to you in private bout motu after this
<Nightrose> yes
<eagles0513875> ty
<Nightrose> ok and now the last and hardest of all things I am going to talk about today ;-)
<Nightrose> === Coding ===
<Nightrose> ahhhh ya! the fun stuff that will fry your brain ;-)
<clinx> yeah my favourite part
<leleobhz> nice!
<Nightrose> Are you an elite coding ninja?
<Nightrose> A code monkey?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> and no
<Nightrose> A CS student just learning how to code?
<eagles0513875> lol sounds like me but not cs
<HappySmileMan> Yay, coding
<leleobhz> cs?
<eagles0513875> computer science
<HappySmileMan> COmputer science
<Nightrose> anything else that has to do with coding? :P
<stdin> counter strike? :p
<eagles0513875> bsc computing information systems major
<Nightrose> (don't take code monkey in the negative way! We love monkeys ;-))
<apachelogger> stdin: uhhh hrrrhrrr :D
<eagles0513875> !ot | stdin
<ubottu> stdin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eagles0513875> :p
<clinx> coding as a hobby?
<Nightrose> haha
<leleobhz> stdin: :p
<Nightrose> Quite some stuff needs to be coded or ported to KDE 4. So help is welcome and needed. To find out what you can do talk to Riddell.
<eagles0513875> sry get carried away with the bot sometimes
<Nightrose> There are coding projects available for various types of coders.
<Nightrose> C++ and Python are our 2 main languages here at Kubuntu and if you have any experience we should have something for you.
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: in regards to coding what is the best way to get experience
<stdin> it's worth mentioning that quite a lot of Ubuntu and Kubuntu programming is done in Python these days, and Python is quite easy to learn. so *Anyone* can give it a go! :)
<Nightrose> coding ;-)
<Nightrose> really
<techno_freak> wow.. python ;)
<Nightrose> you need to do it
<eagles0513875> not understanding what u mean
<Riddell> you can see many of the coding jobs to be done at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Nightrose> thx Riddell :)
 * apachelogger notes that he codes in ruby :P
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: you need to actually code so you get practice
<Nightrose> start with something easy
<Nightrose> and then take on harder stuff
 * eagles0513875 notes that he's not getting enough visual c++ studies done to truly get into this stuff
<Schnullerbacke> what is something easy?
<eagles0513875> i tried that with bug fixing and every bug i found i wasnt really able to fix
<leleobhz> Nightrose: talking about development
<Nightrose> yea then check out the todo page and see if something interesting is there
<stdin> lucky for us Qt and KDE are lovely tool kits to use :)
<Nightrose> :)
<clinx> a qt4 network manager gui should have the highest priority
<Nightrose> leleobhz: ?
<leleobhz> Nightrose: im not a ubuntu devel (want to be)
<HappySmileMan> eagles0513875: GO get KDiamond4.2 source and implement an undo function, I get annoyed when i can't undo stuff
<clinx> but its not in the todo list
<leleobhz> Nightrose: and i have a lot of skill in debian packaging
<Nightrose> leleobhz: sounds great
<eagles0513875> leleobhz: then your niches is in the pkgs dept
<leleobhz> Nightrose: have some way to help, except by revu?
<santiago-ve> HappySmileMan, its just matter of time... and taking it easy... you cant code well if you are stressed
<apachelogger> leleobhz: become MOTU
<leleobhz> apachelogger: im on the road
<leleobhz> :]
<Nightrose> wohooo
<apachelogger> leleobhz: perfect
<Nightrose> very good
<apachelogger> leleobhz: if you need help .... poke me until I answer :)
<leleobhz> but im starting now with the projects
<leleobhz> i have 2 submits to revu being considered
<HappySmileMan> santiago-ve: Yeah was kinda joking, though i might take a shot at it myself, I've already done some coding for KDiamond
 * eagles0513875 poke apachelogger
<Nightrose> leleobhz: poke apachelogger for a revu then ;-)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: guessing thats it lol :p
<Nightrose> ok on with the coding?
<Riddell> leleobhz: if it's KDE (or qt) stuff you can poke this channel for people to review it
<leleobhz> nice
<judith_ie> hi :) almost overslept, phew
<Nightrose> Do you have a project in mind?
<Nightrose> If so, then come to one of our regularly scheduled developer meetings and place your ideas on the agenda for that meeting.
<Nightrose> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings  -- Keep an eye on this page or http://fridge.ubuntu.com to see when our next meeting will be
<leleobhz> Riddell: im doing some random things....
<Nightrose> Who knows, maybe you can twist some arms to get your idea developed and included in the next release, and future releases, of Kubuntu.
<leleobhz> but i really love kde ;]
<Nightrose> soooo and now lets get to....
<eagles0513875> KDE BEST DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT
<Nightrose> = Conclusion =
<leleobhz> eagles0513875: WOOOOHOOOO! :]
<Nightrose> YES! I KNOW YOU ALL JUST SAID "THANK GOD IT IS FINALLY OVER!!!!"
<eagles0513875> KUBUNTU BEST DISTRO AROUND
<eagles0513875> thats the conclusion
<eagles0513875> :p
<Nightrose> I would like to thank each and every one of you for attending this talk.
<leleobhz> eagles0513875: and kubuntu-kde4 mod too ;]
<Nightrose> I hope it wasn't to boring for you and that you are now ready to explode with questions, comments, and ideas.
<techno_freak> thanks a lot Nightrose, good work :)
 * ubunturos applauds
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: i have a question
<Nightrose> Thanks again and if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask, and comments and ideas can be fired my way as well.
 * eagles0513875 claps
<santiago-ve> gah... brb... phone
 * leleobhz applauds
<clinx> yeah, thanks
<Nightrose> COMMUNITY!
<Nightrose> COMMUNITY!
<Nightrose> COMMUNITY!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<santiago-ve> Nightrose, thanks to you
<leleobhz> DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS? :p
<katastrophe> was nice
<santiago-ve> :)
 * leleobhz runs ;]
<Nightrose> :p
 * carl says thanks
 * ubunturos points, jono loves that word ;)
<Nightrose> thanks folks
<Sanne> Thanks Nightrose :)
<Nightrose> ok...
<blaze> Nightrose: thanx
<Nightrose> now on to the questions
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: what if i want to setup a repository in my area how can i do that and keep it updated with the main canonical servers
<ubunturos> Question: How often can tutorials days be held / conducted over IRC? (By uestion to Core Developers / Main contributors to Kubuntu)
 * GreySim was just gonna say, "It's Jono's evil twin!"
<Nightrose> let's make it easy
<Nightrose> one at a time
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: what if i want to setup a repository in my area how can i do that and keep it updated with the main canonical servers
<leleobhz> How about kde 4.0 and 4.1 in kubuntu?
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: not possible with launchpad right now
<Nightrose> if I understand correctly what you are trying to do
<techno_freak> eagles0513875, you mean local mirrors of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<leleobhz> what is the policy about pacages releases?
<Nightrose> ahhhh
<Nightrose> a mirror...
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: what techno_freak
<stdin> leleobhz: what do you mean exactly?
<Nightrose> yea that is possible
<Nightrose> there should be a howto on the ubuntu wiki
<Nightrose> we can search for it later
<leleobhz> stdin: if kubuntu ill stay in sincronism with kde.org versions
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: i do actually have a complaint about the wiki
<techno_freak> eagles0513875, you can mirror the main repos and maintain it for your local region, that is not hard to
<leleobhz> and about kde 4.1 release
<leleobhz> how it ill be
<clinx> Intrepid will ship KDE 4.1.2
<Nightrose> ubunturos: as often as we fell like it - once every 6 month would be cool
<leleobhz> even if it still unstable?
<stdin> leleobhz: well we use the PPA to backport releases from the current development version (intrepid) to the current stable version (hardy)
<ubunturos> Nightrose: hmm, :)
<BiNaRi0> What happened with nixternal ?
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: may i pst u
<techno_freak> ubuntulog, once around every release, if am right
<leleobhz> stdin: i know, im using ppa to use 4.0.5
<eagles0513875> BiNaRi0: hes on vista lol
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: yes - will answer later
<HappySmileMan> 4.1 packages will be available for Hardy when it's out right?
<techno_freak> ubunturos, once around every release, if am right
<leleobhz> stdin: but i want to know how it ill be in official repositories
<Nightrose> BiNaRi0: he is busy with something else
<stdin> leleobhz: we try to stay as up-to-date with upstream KDE as possible (mostly with stable releases)
<clinx> yes, on PPA HappySmileMan
<leleobhz> stdin: on main or hardy-proposed?
<ubunturos> techno_freak: I guess, that happens with Ubuntu Open Week. Kubuntu specific would help more, I  guess.
<Nightrose> HappySmileMan: they are already
<Nightrose> HappySmileMan: beta 1
<stdin> leleobhz: they go into hardy-backports if they get into the official repos
<techno_freak> ubuntulog, both have similar release cycles, if am not wrong
<techno_freak> ubunturos, ^^
<leleobhz> stdin: nice
<leleobhz> and for intrepid, 4.1 in main?
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: has it ever been considered to take the ubuntu server kernel which im gathering is more light weight and implementing it in the desktop versions
<clinx> leleobhz: I think ist 4.1.2
<HappySmileMan> Nightrose: I'm running Beta 1, but I had to add some repository for it, will the 4.1 ones be default?
<stdin> leleobhz: yeah, it's going to be default for intrepid, so we need to get it into main
<BiNaRi0> Shall nixternal give a tutorial  ?
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: no idea, sorry
<kubuntupedia> Nightrose, what are good books to learn KDE/Qt and Python programming?
<Nightrose> HappySmileMan: for intrepid
<eagles0513875> kubuntupedia: google dive into python
<stdin> nixternal is away (golfing I think)
<eagles0513875> kubuntupedia: its a free open source book available for dl
<HappySmileMan> Ah ok
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: why do that when one can just apt-get install it?
<kubuntupedia> thank you
<clinx> lol, golfing is more important than kubuntu tut day?
<Riddell> there's also a pyqt4 book which should be linked to from riverbankcomputing
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: would that involve having to add it to grub
<JontheEchidna> riverbankcomputing also has several pyqt4 tutorials that it links to from its wiki
<stdin> clinx: it's fathers day and he's with all the fathers of the family. so family is more important, yes ;)
<techno_freak> kubuntupedia, dive into python if you are comfortable with top-down programming, otherwise something called "how to think like a computer scientist" which is good for starters
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: no, that would involve cd'ing to /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/ with your webbrowser :P
<ubunturos> kubuntupedia: Tutorial, might help too
<BiNaRi0> Does have another person to replace nixternal ?
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: ?
<Nightrose> BiNaRi0: yes me :P
<techno_freak> BiNaRi0, Nightrose did it
<BiNaRi0> ok
<dwidmann> !info diveintopython | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<JontheEchidna> Is the python plasmoid tut still on or were the packaging issues not resolved?
<leleobhz> i have a really stupid question
<dwidmann> leleobhz: yay!
<JontheEchidna> s/were/are
<leleobhz> actually network manager is kde3 app
<Nightrose> leleobhz: there are no stupid questions ;-)
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: guessing my suggestion to put into repos was taken into consideration
<leleobhz> and it runs into kde4
<clinx> just stupid answers
<Nightrose> yes
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: it has been there for a long, long, long time
<techno_freak> if you can ask a question, you aren't stupid ;)
<carl> Nightrose: could you give example of very well written applications (qt4, KDE), with possibly commented source code, so it would be easier to learn from a good example ?
<leleobhz> so i have to open 2 wallets when i log on, and some amount of libraries being up
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: always go to the sight
<leleobhz> so
<stdin> it uses the kde3 libs on the kde4 desktop, just like a gnome app uses the gnome/gtk libs
<Nightrose> carl: hmmm not really sorry - maybe Riddell can - or stdin
<leleobhz> the kubuntu kde3 apps like this may have a qt4/kde4 version?
<judith_ie> To pick up the question out of the description: What's happening in Intrepid and how can we join?
<Riddell> carl: for pyqt you can apt-get source python-qt4
<Riddell> there's a good number of examples in the examples directory
<Riddell> python-kde4 also has some
<stdin> leleobhz: when we port it
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: is there a list on the wiki for those who want to become bug fixers on what they need to install
<leleobhz> stdin: may be on intrepid?
<stdin> hopefully
<carl> thanks Riddell, and for c++ ?
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: on their machines to be able to bug fix
<Nightrose> judith_ie: come here after the tutorial day and ping me ;-)
<GreySim> I'll admit this is a lazy question, but I'm hoping to get away with it since it's question time; does PyQt have bindings to all the neat Qt 4.4 stuff like WebKit?
<judith_ie> nichtrose: i thought this was the main topic of this section :P
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: you mostly only need the apps you triage for - if you want to fix bugs you need to have a look at the packaging howto
<JontheEchidna> GreySim: The python-qt4 packages in the kde4 ppa are needed for webkit
<Riddell> GreySim: yes, I'll cover that in the pyqt tutorial
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: ok
<HappySmileMan> So is the plasmoid tutorial still on?
<stdin> HappySmileMan: I see new package in the ppa ;)
<Riddell> carl: in my experience the best way is to find a smallish programme and find a bug in it that annoys you and fix it
<Riddell> amazing how fast you learn to read the code when it annoys you
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * techno_freak starts waiting for seele 
<carl> thank you Riddell, the next bug is for me :)
<Nightrose> judith_ie: what exactly do you want to know? switch to KDE 4 is the main thing we need to do for intrepid - if you want to help check the todo and see if there is stuff you are interested in :)
<stdin> that's how I fixed some perl script actually, it annoyed me and I "learnt" to fix it
<nosrednaekim> Unfortunately no, I don't think I'll be able to do the plasmoid tutorial session... maybe a bit later I can do a separate session on it.
<HappySmileMan> stdin: What's the package name?
 * nosrednaekim apt-gets the new package too :P
<stdin> HappySmileMan: should be pulled in by python-kde4
<clinx> question: will you patch the kde4 packages in intrepid?
<HappySmileMan> Ah, forgot to apt-get update
<Nightrose> clinx: there will always be patches ;-)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: can i make a suggestion
<Nightrose> sure
<HappySmileMan> python-kde4 isn't pulling anything in
<kubuntupedia> Nightrose: I am busy with advocacy. I have started http://kubuntupedia.com/ , what should I discuss on this website? Besides a review, KDE, installing packages (e.g. Firefox)?
<eagles0513875> it would be kool to setup an audio stream and record the sessions and people who want to listen can just tune into the stream and ask questions in here
<stdin> clinx: if we need to (and we probably will)
<eagles0513875> also can i point out to those who are new to kubuntu and linux in general im working on a website with simplified how to's
<Nightrose> kubuntupedia: nice :)  mind if I have a look at it later and give you some tips?
<HappySmileMan> kubuntupedia: Easy ways to get Flash, Java, Audio and Video plugins and stuff working...
<clinx> I use ARch and there are Vanilla KDE4.1b1 packages and they work much better than the packages by nixternal (sry richard)
<stdin> HappySmileMan: install libkrosspython0 and python-kde4
<HappySmileMan> I know there's kubuntu-restricted extras but not everyone knows about it
<kubuntupedia> nightrose: that would be great. Thank you in advance.
<Nightrose> :)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: want my website as well not much on there right now just a forum
<Nightrose> sure
<Nightrose> :)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: mine is geared to the total linux noob with simplified how to's
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<Nightrose> ok :) will have a look later
<judith_h> ok, nightrose. I am mainly interested in usability and artwork, so i guess i could just wait ten minutes for the next topic :D
<Nightrose> judith_h: exactly ;-)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: u have to register
<techno_freak> kubuntupedia, checkout what zelut does with ubuntu-tutorials too, for some idea :)
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> ah yea
<judith_h> ok cool
<Nightrose> he is good
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: right now im having issues with emailing confirmations so if u sign up im going to have to activate ur registration
<Nightrose> ok
<pc_master> kubuntu-restricted extras ? sorry but  What it includes?
<Nightrose> pc_master: mp3 codecs for example
<Nightrose> so amarok can play mp3s
<techno_freak> judith_h, wow, i have some company for the next session ;)
<Nightrose> and some video codecs if I am not mistaken
<stdin> "Installing this package will pull in support for MP3 playback and decoding, Java runtime environment, Flash plugin, DVD playback, and LAME (to create compressed audio files)"
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> thx stdin
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: i know this has gotten outa control can you explain what goes in each repository
<Nightrose> pc_master: ^
<stdin> also RAR archive support
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: there is a nice wikipage on that too - i will try to find it for you later
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: ok lol
<nosrednaekim> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<judith_h> techno_freak: in usability or in artwork ;)
<eagles0513875> thanks nosrednaekim
<Nightrose> haha thanks nosrednaekim
<techno_freak> judith_h, usability :)
<eagles0513875> another point about the irc is that each language has its own channel
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> main channels are english
<eagles0513875> kubuntu and ubuntu is strictly english any other channel just use the bot short cuts like this
<Nightrose> and then there are localizedo ones
<eagles0513875> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stdin> apachelogger: I think you broke python :(
<Nightrose> like #kubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> thats for spanish and the other languages follow accordingly
<judith_h> techno_freak: very good. I've already put an eye on a project but I jdon't really know where to start ;)
<techno_freak> judith_h, same here
<Nightrose> ok folks....
 * apachelogger smacks stdin and gets super angry
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: will you be on tomorrow or for a while
<techno_freak> judith_h, waiting to catch hold of seele to get some idea to start
<stdin> apachelogger: ok, not broke, just cracked
<Nightrose> I think it is time fo seele!!!!
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * eagles0513875 smacks apachelogger
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: sup bro
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: ill be back cuz i need to grab dinner
<Nightrose> ok
<judith_h> techno_freak: so that means we are both in company to leave the newbie level asap :P
<seele> Nightrose: i get 5 more minutes :)
<Nightrose> thank you everyone for coming and asking interesting questions :)
<techno_freak> judith_h, righto :P
<Nightrose> haha ok seele
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: doubt you will be able to start the next session cuz nobodys goign to stop asking them questions
<Nightrose> ;-)
<MrLimeni> Nightrose: This was a quality time
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: another random question if i find some bugs would you be willing to mentor me on em
<Nightrose> :) thanks MrLimeni - I enjoyed it as well
<eagles0513875> i enjoyed as well
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: depends on how much I know about them but yes
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: :)
 * eagles0513875 after dinner or tomorrow going to setup my machine to go back to bug fixing
<GreySim> Sorry if this was mentioned earlier, but what channel would I go to for KDE 4 Kubuntu support? Just #kubuntu? Or is there a KDE 4 specific channel?
<Nightrose> GreySim: #kubuntu-kde4
<GreySim> Ah, thanks.
<Nightrose> :)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: whats the link to the page that tells me everything i need to bug fix
<eagles0513875> i know i need a key
<eagles0513875> chroot environment
<Nightrose> !packaging guide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<eagles0513875> nothing compares to kubuntu i have open suse 10.3 and that thing is a beastly resource hog
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: none of those links are it
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: talk to you when i get back
 * eagles0513875 grubbage time
<Nightrose> hmm yea
<Riddell> thanks very much Nightrose
<Nightrose> :) you're welcome
 * apachelogger applauds
 * techno_freak applauds
 * Nightrose bows
<Riddell> our next speaker is one of KDE's top talents
<Nightrose> :P
<kubuntupedia> Thank yo very much Nightrose, interesting talk!
 * ubunturos thanks Nightrose, for keeping it simple :)
 * BiNaRi0 recently to read the Nightrose Tutorial
<BiNaRi0> Thanks Nightrose
<Riddell> celeste is very handy for asking usability questions to when we develop apps
 * clinx added Network Manager to Todo List
<seele> yep
<seele> so.. usability time
<seele> who here is for the usability talk?
<Nightrose> \o/
 * dwidmann lurks
 * techno_freak raises his hand
<MrLimeni> :)
 * katastrophe is
<brian_> hi
<Riddell> take it away seele
<TameLion> o/
<judith_h> is too
 * kekekek is too
<GreySim> I'm here for all of them, but this was the one I was looking forward to the most.
 * ubunturos is, but has not much clue about what it is going to be like.
 * Sanne also
 * BiNaRi0 also
<stdin> apachelogger: the module PyKDE4 has nothing in it, but you can still import PyKDE4.kdecore et all
 * Pau1us is too
 * carl is too
<seele> ok.. so just a little about myself first
 * HappySmileMan is here for all of them, mainly plasmoid one
<Forky> me too!
<seele> seele == Celeste Lyn Paul (celeste@kde.org)
<seele> i'm on the kubuntu council and have been working with kubuntu for about 2 years
 * stdin waits for the Usability session with seele 
<seele> i manage the KDE usability project and have been working with kde for about 4 year
<seele> i am a usability/design mentor for the OpenUsability Season of Usability project
<seele> and also work as a designer in my Day Job doing pretty much the same thing i do here
<clinx> http://behindkde.org/people/celeste/
<seele> what is it that i do?  well, i try to make floss software (particularly the KDE flavor) easier to use
<seele> i do research, design, and testing, but also work very closly with developers as they are coding
<seele> so i imagine many of you have heard of this usability thing already.. or else you wouldnt be here
<judith_h> :D
<seele> (or you think Jonathan's catchy subtitle to my talk was funny)
<Earthwings> seele: which company are you working for?
<seele> Earthwings: User-Centered Design, Inc. is a small human factors engineering and design firm in the Washington, DC area
<BiNaRi0> 	
<BiNaRi0> Is it just about removing options?
<judith_h> seele: no but even though it's funny ;)
<seele> I am Senior Interaction Architect, i manage projects and designers to get stuff done
<seele> yes, i will get to the part about removing options or whatnot soon :)
<seele> anyway.. in 20 words or less, what do you guys think usability is? (and no cheating on wikipedia)
<HappySmileMan> Ease of use
<dwidmann> seele: what about cheating with other dictionaries/etc?
<techno_freak> make it as the user wants it to be..
<seele> dwidmann: no cheating period!
<ubunturos> allowing 'humans' to use an OS based on intuition
<jussi01> making it so you can find stuff on demand
<judith_h> focused on the user including research about what kind of users an appl. has.
<ubunturos> s/OS/OS apps
<dwidmann> Making things easier to use for the majority of users
<kekekek> get stuff done i want to do in shortest amount of time
<carl> make all applications "work like" each other
<Forky> not just for majority for all users offcourse
<BiNaRi0> make the software options and it appearance intuitive :)
<seele> ok.. so it seems like many of you have a partial picture of usability
<techno_freak> the users do not need extra brains to use the app
<katastrophe> research about the way humans percieve things
<GreySim> Making the interface disappear and letting the user focus solely on the task.
<judith_h> lol@techno_freak
 * _gunni_ now also listens after reading over the previous lesson
<GreySim> (Not *literally* disappear. Just seemingly.)
<pc_master> making all options and functions easy to find and use
<judith_h> techno_freak:sounds like you had a couple bad experiences
<seele> if we take this from an ISO standard, usability means that a product must be 1) learnable, 2) efficient, 3) memorable, 4) prevent errors, 5) and be satisfactory to users
<seele> 1) learnable
<seele> this is the one no one usually picks when i ask the "what is usability" question
<seele> a product (in our case software) doesn't have to be so easy that you don't have to learn it
<seele> it is all relative
<Forky> so if users expect errors its good usability?:-)
<seele> (no you want to prevent errors)
<seele> for a simple task, then you expect it to be simple
<seele> but for a complext task, it is OK to expect learning
<seele> you guys have all heard of a learning curve, correct?
<judith_h> sure
<GreySim> Aye.
<seele> the apex of the curve is relative to how complex a system is
<techno_freak> ya
<dwidmann> I certainly hope so
<ubunturos> yes, specifically Windows-to-Linux users ;)
<seele> so for example, printing a document is a pretty simple task
<seele> so you would expect no learning, or very little learning to be able to do that task
<judith_h> makes sense, yes
<seele> but something more complex like photo or imagine manipulation is degrees more complicated
<Forky> if only coding could be as simple...
<seele> and so it is OK if the user can't make a masterpiece at their first time sitting down with krita, gimp, or photoshop
<seele> you wouldnt want someone dumbing down an air traffic control board just because the goals was "anyone" should be able to use it
<seele> air traffic control is a very complex system, and in order to take advantage of the technology, some learning is reasonable
<dwidmann> Forky: start off with an easy language like python and work your way up?
<seele> 2) efficiency
<seele> this probably shouldnt be #2 even though it is listed in the ISO spec this way, because it is related to learnability and memorability
<seele> but it is exactly what the word means.. an appropriate use of time and resources in relation to the complexity of the system
<seele> even if you made a simple printing function an easy to use 10 step wizard.. it isn't very efficient if you need to do that every time you print
<seele> clicking one button will get the same amount of work done than stepping the user through all the options and clicking 10
<seele> 3) memorability
<seele> this i think should be #2 because it is closely related to learnability
<seele> have you guys ever heard of the term information scent?  it is an information science theory
<dwidmann> not I
<Schnullerbacke> not me
<MrLimeni> i heard
<Forky> no
<GreySim> I have not.
 * seele watches everyone look up "information scent" on wikipedia
<MrLimeni> from my profesor of SE
 * judith_h didnt
<pc_master> Not I either
<MrLimeni> :)
<techno_freak> how to find the right information that people want?
<carl> i would need to translate...
<seele> information scent is a search behavior theory
<MrLimeni> information is date that have quality
<seele> information scientists believe we search using the "gathering" skills of our "hunter-gatherer" basic instincts
<seele> what it turns in to from a UI perspective is how easy it is to find information (functionality or options) from it's surface presentation
<seele> so.. what options you expect to be under menu X before you open menu X
<Forky> so ii'ts like pointer maps and layout then?
<seele> by having good information scent (good labels, structure, etc.), you can use the UI more efficiently because you can stack layers of information
<seele> Forky: sortof, yes
<katastrophe> yeah... its strange that quite every app has a "file" menu even there is nothing related to filehandling :p
<seele> basically you are leaving hints to the user to find the information on their own
<seele> they don't need to Remember where options are, but only follow a logical path
<seele> this saves the user's cognitive resources to go on and solve more complex problems
<Forky> ah ok yes the translations do it not justice
<carl> konversation for example has a file menu
<seele> instead of using them on the UI
<pc_master> it makes sense
<seele> remember that a UI is a tool to solve a problem, the UI shouldn't be the problem
<MrLimeni> like in Ubuntu, When i wont to start PIDGIN...i go to "Applications" "Internet"
<MrLimeni> and there it is :)
<seele> #4 error prevention
<GreySim> Is that also like the order of Cancel and Confirm buttons? As a Gnome defector, the reversed order keeps tripping me up. :P
<mpt> GreySim, no, that's a separate issue :-)
<seele> have any of you guys heard of jef raskin?
<mpt> Information scent is more about organization and categorization and naming of categories
<Schnullerbacke> no, never heard before
<katastrophe> no
<Forky> like Windows >start to turn of:-)
<seele> he was a famous designer who worked at apple (i think he was employee #12 or something close)
 * GreySim has heard of him.
<seele> he was a true user advocate in the sense that he believed no matter what the circumstance, the computer should do no harm
<seele> also, many of you are probably familiar with the practice of confirming actions, particularly destructive ones, yes?
 * GreySim is.
<techno_freak> yes
<seele> error prevention is more than just confirming a destructive action
<Forky> yep
<seele> it is preventing the user from having to make that decision to start with
<seele> we dont see this too much in the desktop environment because we model a lot of our workflows off of existing software
<seele> but i see this a lot in other expert systems
<seele> "Are you really sure you want to do that?  It will cripple the system and you will lose all of your data"
<seele> (Well then, the user should have never been able to choose that option from the top level of a UI)
<seele> even so, there are a lot of confirmations we do in the desktop environment which could be prevented if we shaped the workflow differently
<seele> the user should never have to select Cancel
<seele> the last part of the Usability ISO standard is satisfaction
<seele> #5 satisfaction
<seele> (keeping it consistent ;)
<seele> satistfaction is the quality many people tend to identify with usability
 * _gunni_ uses linux also because of having the choice to do a rm /* -f
<seele> but it is also the last dimension in the spec (and i believe the least important of all we've talk about)
<seele> satisfaction is important.  if a user finds a system pretty or cool, they will want to use it more than the other system that is not
<seele> users will sacrifice ALL of the other parts of usability (learnability, efficiency, memorability, error prevention) for satisfaction
<seele> our goal is to help them not make sacrifices
<seele> ive seen users in usability tests take 3, 4, 10 times longer to complete a task in a terrible UI that looked pretty
<seele> and complete the same task in a different not-as-pretty UI much much faster
<seele> and they still like the pretty UI
<seele> this is an advantage and disadvantage: it gives us room to experiment because users will be forgiving if we give them options they want or other cool toys
<seele> but at the same time, we should use eye candy as a crutch to solve problems.  we should solve problems and make our solutions beautiful
<supert0nes> one part of satisfaction is that we the community thank you for not getting rid of our config files while also having gui ways of doing things
<seele> so.. any questions so far?
<HappySmileMan> "we should use eye candy as a crutch to solve problems"?
<seele> er.. *should NOT
<seele> thanks for the correction
 * seele can't wait to hear the comments when people read the logs..
<HappySmileMan> Ok, was confused :P
<seele> wow.. halfway through already
<dwidmann> erm, ummm, I hope that's not why KDE4 is so pretty :P
<seele> haha
<techno_freak> so, ease of learning and memorability is more important than pretty UI :)
<seele> yes
<carl> in fact i would love to have examples of improvements made to applications so they respect more these principes
<seele> oh, on the topic of learning
<seele> have you guys ever heard of a one-time learning event?
<GreySim> Nope.
<_gunni_> no
<seele> ok
<Schnullerbacke> no
<Traveler87> yes
<dwidmann> carl: take a look at konqueror 3.5, then look at konqueror 4.0 (the menus) ... they make so much more sense
<katastrophe> no
<seele> often when you are reviewing a new ui or workflow, one of the questions you may ask yourself is "will the user figure this out"
<seele> and the first time around, sometime the user doesnt.  they can't find the options, they don't know the label, they can't figure it out.
<seele> BUT.. if they have someone show them how to do it, they find the solution on a webpage, or painfully figure it out, it makes sense to them and they remember it for next time
<pc_master>  I think, that it's possible to give users both (preety UI learning  memorability)
<seele> we call this type of experience a one time learning event
<seele> they won't figure it out the first time, but if they can do it once, they will remember how to do it
<seele> this is something that is often forgotten in UI design
<Schnullerbacke> the question is: is the user motivated to figure it out
<seele> yes, that is another question
<seele> you can break users out in to different dimensions.. one of them being problem solving skills and related motivation
<seele> some users are not afraid to try something and fail
<seele> other users will not try new things in fear of failing
<seele> the users who do not explore are at risk of never exploring options hidden behind a single-learning event
<supert0nes> failing doesnt break x so often anymore :)
<GreySim> Some users may have failed something in the past and had it gone so badly they will never try it again.
<seele> that is why doing user research on your product and understanding who your users are, their motivations, environment, and their skill (it's not JUST about their skills) is important
 * GreySim will never again try resizing a partition without backing it up first.
<seele> this leads me in to a discussion about universal usability
<dwidmann> GreySim: about that cancel|confirm order, I think that can be changed (appearance, styles, configure ... may be an option for gtk button order depending on which style you're using.)
<seele> has anyone heard this term before?
<katastrophe> no
 * GreySim hasn't.
 * seele watches the wikiers
<Schnullerbacke> no
<dwidmann> universal usability? sounds like a myth
<seele> haha
<seele> almost
<GreySim> dwidmann: Thanks. Makes sense, considering QGTKStyle or whatever it's called can do it.
<dwidmann> You can never make everybody happy, and the moment you do, there will be someone who decides they are unhappy just to spite you
<seele> universal usability is the belief that any user, no matter their skill, background, motivation, experience, etc. should be able to pick up and use a product
<dwidmann> GreySim: I saw it for the qtcurve style, if you're interested
<seele> in cases where products must serve the general public (such as evoting machines), this could be a valid argument
<supert0nes> wait a sec let me go get grandma
<seele> but there are very few products that focus on EVERYONE
<Traveler87> the holy grail:-)
<seele> even so, the concept of universal usability would be extremely difficult to achieve
<Traveler87> Ipods:-)
<seele> especially in expert systems or systems which knowledge workers use
<seele> the ipod.  why does everyone use that as an example of universal usability..
<dwidmann> seele: for lack of better example?
<judith_h> because it's close by?
<seele> the ipod is an excellent example of very sexy tech that people forgive its shortcomings for
<judith_h> huh
<seele> it doesn't do everything everyone wants, and not everyone can use it or figure it out
<Traveler87> i didn't mean it like that Seele
<seele> but because it is so damn beautiful, most people dont care
<nosrednaekim> I used an Ipod  for the first time just a couple years back.... I couldn't figure it out for the life of me :P
<seele> i like my ipod, but i wasn't born how to use it (and even now make mistakes trying to find options)
<seele> anyway..
<supert0nes> ipod gives up options for ease
<eagles0513875> Nightrose:
<seele> universal usability
 * judith_h thinks that the touch is pretty good to use
<seele> universal usability forces designers to lower the bar of the average user to accomodate more people
<Traveler87> but apple sure puts alot efforts into usability
<seele> this is why it hurts expert systems
<seele> if there is a pocket of experience or information that a certain group of users may not have or be able to attain, it must be removed
<seele> yes, but apple traditionally does not follow a user-centered design approach.  they believe that designers know better
<dwidmann> why not just move it out of the way instead of removing it?
<seele> it's only been recently that they've done usability testing.. everything before was market research (which is very different)
<Traveler87> What about systems with configurable complexity?
 * GreySim imagines soon will be a good time to quote Einstein.  "Make everything as simple as possible, but not simpler."
<mpt> Traveler87, they usually fail at great expense
<katastrophe> mpt: why?
<techno_freak> seele, with 15 mins more, can we get with contributing to usability in kubuntu/kde? :)
<seele> dwidmann: that is a possibility.  this will help expert users retain their expert options, but not get in the way of other types of users.
<seele> techno_freak: yes, sorry.. this is taking much longer than i thought
<seele> anyway.. there are three domains of usability i work in: User Research, Design, and User Testing
<seele> together, these are part of the user-centered design process (UCD)
<seele> it is a design philosophy which keeps users in mind while creating a system for them
<seele> User Research is often linked to the Requirements stage of software development
<seele> so when you developers are thinking of new features to integrate in to a software, or a new software to develop from scratch, here are some things you should be thinking of in addition to your functionality spec and other things
<seele> Who are your users?
<mpt> katastrophe, because people underestimate (out of fear) or overestimate (out of ego) the level of complexity that suits them; they need Just That One function that is in the next level up; when they switch between levels they have to relearn lots of the interface; and it's harder to provide help and tech support to users who might be in any of several levels of complexity.
<seele> try to come up with some example users who you are building the software for
<seele> even if you are a user, try to keep yourself out of the list, it makes it too easy to do what you want instead of what they need
<seele> What will you users be doing?
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: can i make a suggestion
<seele> too many times, not all of the functionality is documented or fully planned
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: after the talk is better :)
<seele> a single function might be discussed and mapped, but the other functions of a system aren't thought of until afterwards
<seele> what happens is you dont have a complete picture of how your users are using the system, and if the functions are integrated properly
<mpt> katastrophe, and also because providing the multiple levels *in itself* makes the interface more complex (and more annoying, if it asks at startup which level you want).
<seele> mapping out screen flows before you begin coding will help document your functionality (so you aren't trying to squeeze or force options in later) and give you a reference for when you code
<seele> What problem are you trying to solve?
<santiago-ve> the users might be ending wanting to keel you... or as mpt katastrophe~
<seele> This is the big one, your Vision Statement
<katastrophe> ok thanks mpt
<seele> having an idea of your goals before you start will help development.  it is related to the "What are my users doing?" question
<seele> if you don't know what problem you are trying to solve with your software, you can't know what to provide users or what they will expect
<seele> plus, in larger projects, it is a good idea that all the developers are on the same page
<seele> it prevents a lot of roadmap issues later on
<seele> any questions so far?
<judith_h> yes
<judith_h> seele, what is the worst example of usability you have ever seen?
<seele> being able to answer those three questions will give you a head start.  on kde techbase there are user research templates to help guide you
<judith_h> and the best of course ;)
<seele> judith_h: hmm.. well there is a classic screenshot of a dialog with about 100 widgets and matching labels squeezed on to a configuration dialog
<seele> but i will give a more realistic example
<judith_h> ouch
<katastrophe> i think usability involves much thinking then... what are the easiest ways to gain something? i already had a look at the kde interface guidelines, but the arent complete sadly
<techno_freak> seele, i have seen those templates, what if i want to do a contextual interview kinda keeping that am not the developer but want to help the dev by doing UI reviews/tests for him?
<judith_h> it's like the magic roundabout in england, have you ever seen thisß
<seele> hmm.. too many questions not enough time
<seele> techno_freak: yes, that is a very good way to help them
<seele> ok.. i guess we will get in to open source usability 101 now..
<seele> first step: contact the project you want to work with and express interest in working with them
<dwidmann> could just continue this in another channel, created for just that purpose
<seele> you dont want to surprise developers by dropping a usability report in their inbox
<seele> it will just make them angry, even if the work was good
<dwidmann> hehehe
<seele> second step: start small.  open source is a community based on commitment and trust (after the getting work done thing)
<mpt> judith_h, <http://thedailywtf.com/Series/Error_0x27_d.aspx> links to examples of horrible designs
<seele> start with a small activity such as interviewing users, conducting a survey, or doing a small UI review.  this will help developers get used to your methods, get used to you, and know what to expect from your work
<seele> third step: maintain your relationship with the project
<judith_h> haha, thanks mpt
<seele> design is an iterative process, just as open source is iterative development
<seele> developers are wary of seagull designers: designers who fly in, poop on their software, then fly away
<seele> developers are in for the long hull, they are committed to their project and want to see it succeed
<Traveler87> hahaha
 * judith_h likes this example http://vanrees.org/thesis/swindon.jpg
<seele> they dont want to work with a designer who will ask them to change a bunch of things, then disappear and not be able to comment on the results
<judith_h> makes sense seele
<seele> obviously i dont want to see any unhealthy marriages, but keep in mind that you will make a bigger difference in one project than doing a bunch of little activities for a bunch of projects
<seele> so i'm sorry we didnt get through everything i made notes on to cover, i guess i need to become a faster typer
<techno_freak> so it's better to start with a dev you know, so he will also trust your outputs :)
<techno_freak> he he
<seele> techno_freak: yes.
<brian_> any chance you could finish all the thoughts you wanted to get out at a later date that's convienient to you?
<seele> design is a VERY iterative process.. it is important for both you the designer and the developer you work with to understand this
<seele> i've been working on a KDE GRUB UI for the past few months with Aretemis_Fowl
<seele> i cant tell you how many times i've asked him to go back and forth on little design issues
<dwidmann> oooh,I've wanted one of those for years
<HappySmileMan> GRUB UI?
<seele> yes, GRUB configuration tool
<HappySmileMan> Like OpenSuse has? Or maybe Mandriva
<techno_freak> seele, one last question if your are closing up, do we have anything like KDE-HIG for Ubuntu/Kubuntu to which we can contribute to?
<HappySmileMan> Ah wait, different thing I'm thinking of
<katastrophe> kgrubeditor?
<seele> similar, but I'm hopeing much more useful and usable
<seele> we're having problems with automagic though
<seele> techno_freak: good question
<seele> for Ubuntu designers, you will want to look at the GNOME HIG.  It might be a little out of date, but one way to get started with contributing would be updating it!
<seele> for Kubuntu designers, you will want to look at the KDE4 HIG and the KDE3 User Interface Guidelines
<techno_freak> ok :)
<seele> these are under active development, and so if you have any questions it would be best to ask me or Ellen Reitmayr who sometimes lurks in #openusability
<seele> other resources: look at other interfaces that do similar things
<seele> not just in your own environment, but in windows, kde/gnome, macosx
<seele> you'll find similar and very different solutions
<seele> you will want to look closely at the context of the solutions and make sure it is a good fit before you use it as a model
<seele> copying a solution will not solve a problem, the goal of reviewing other software is to get inspiration when you have no other better ideas
<dwidmann> seele: what is that grub configuration tool called, and where can I get it?
<seele> in the example of the GRUB config UI, after we looked at the Mandriva and Suse UIs, we realised we could do A LOT better
<coreymon77> whoops, netsplit
<seele> but what we did do was look at which options they thought were important for users to help us build our funcitonal spec
<Riddell> arg, netsplit during talks
<katastrophe> seele: is it kgrubeditor?
<techno_freak> bad time for a split
<seele> katastrophe: yes
<eagles0513875> Riddell: an audio stream would be something to consider setting up
<katastrophe> nice, ill have a look
<Riddell> eagles0513875: ack
<seele> dwidmann: there is a work page on the wiki with links to oru progress
<eagles0513875> Riddell: using this channel to take questions
<eagles0513875> Riddell: whats so bad bout it
<seele> i think it is in Artemis' PPA, but i'm not sure
<seele> so it looks like i'm out of time
<seele> i'm in #kubuntu-devel and #openusability all the time, so feel free to ping me with questions
<Riddell> thanks seele
<GreySim> Thanks seele.
<katastrophe> seele: thanks!
 * seele waves
<Schnullerbacke> thanks a lot seele
<techno_freak> thanks a lot seele, that was very informative :) hope to contribute to usability, which means bugging you ;)
<eagles0513875> ping pong
<Riddell> next talk is about merging packages
<eagles0513875> what talk did i miss
<brian_> thanks for the talk; very insightful
<judith_h> thanks seele!
<jussi01> Riddell: yippee!
<eagles0513875> Riddell: is there going to be a link to these talks
<Riddell> in an hour we have a talk about pyqt
<supert0nes> woohoo
<Riddell> if you want to take part in the pyqt talk please add the hardy ppa archive "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main"
<Nightrose> thanks seele :)
<dwidmann> hmm, that one sounds interesting, I'll probably stick around for it
<Riddell> to sources.list
<Riddell> and install libqt4-gui and python-qt4
<Riddell> but now, who's here for package merging?
<dwidmann> seele: thanks a lot for showering us with your brilliance :D
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: what about webkit, though that was separate
<Sundance> Riddell: Hiya! For those of us on other distros, will our regular installs of PyQt4 do?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: question for u there was a link to what one needs to bug fix to have installed on the machine but i cant seem to find the page
<Forky> thanx seele
<HappySmileMan> Riddell: Isn't it supposed to be plasma development, not just pyqt?
<mpt> eagles0513875, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/15/%23kubuntu-devel.html has a log
<Riddell> eagles0513875: ask in the bug fix talk leter
<Riddell> Sundance: if it's up to date enough
<supert0nes> mans gotta talk about about packaging not qt right now
<Riddell> qt 4.4
<nosrednaekim> Sundance: they have to be qt4.4
<Riddell> so Merging!
<eagles0513875> Riddell: i actually im soon heading to bed its quite late here :(
<Riddell> as you know, software comes in packages
<Riddell> someone writes the source, we write some packaging
<Riddell> the packaging has meta data and the rules for compiling the package
<Riddell> it gets compiled into binaries which is what runs on your computer
<Sundance> Riddell, nosrednaekim: Ack, only got Qt4.3 here. (Well, I've got one hour to see to it, right?)
<Forky> pew okey this is my last talk.
<Riddell> in the ubuntu world we take most of our packages from Debian
<Riddell> at the start of our 6 month cycle
<Riddell> then we stabalise them
<Riddell> and release a distro after 6 months
<Riddell> often we make improvements to the packages
<Riddell> newer version or adding bugfixes
<nosrednaekim> Sundance: correct
<supert0nes> are gutsy compat with hardy? or is that just based on testing?
<Riddell> or changes in policy, removing mp3 support for example which we can't put on our CDs
<Riddell> we try to keep the difference between our packages and debian's packages as small as possible
<Riddell> because that's less work for us
<Riddell> so at the start of the development cycle, if there's a package which has been changed in ubuntu
<Riddell> we grab the current debian package, add in the ubuntu changes again
<Riddell> and upload
<Riddell> that way we keep as close to debian as we can
<Riddell> and if all is working well we send the change to the debian maintainer
<Riddell> so they get whatever the improvement is if appropriate
<Riddell> and we don't have to add it any more
 * judith_h has to go to bed, is it possible to get the logs somewhere?
<pc_master> is it over? ;)
<Riddell> we are now at the start of the intrepid cycle
<Riddell> and there are lots of packages to be merged with newer debian versions
<Riddell> http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<supert0nes> a cycle only starts once the previous released?
<Riddell> lists all the universe ones
<Riddell> supert0nes: yes
<eagles0513875> Riddell: so kinda offtopic but you are the founder of ubuntu
<Riddell> eagles0513875: no
<Riddell> main.html has all the main packages that need merging
<eagles0513875> Riddell: i didnt get what Nightrose said before when she introduced you
<Riddell> shall we try merging a package?
<techno_freak> oops
<Forky> yes please
<supert0nes> great day for htat
<Riddell> grump, netsplit
 * eagles0513875 smacks netsplit
<excid31> what keeps doing that..
<Riddell> this is kubuntu so the packages we're interested in are the kde ones, because we're all kde fans
<supert0nes> heh
<Riddell> I see keurocalc as an easy looking target
<eagles0513875> WOOT hit that on the head
<Riddell> the current ubuntu version is 0.9.6-1ubuntu2
<Riddell> that means it's keurocalc version 0.9.6
<Riddell> debian version 1
<Riddell> we took that debian version and made two uploads of it, so ubuntu version 2
<Riddell> the debian version is listed as 0.9.7-1
<dwidmann> and this is where konversations hide join/part/nick events option comes in handy :)
<Riddell> so that's a new version from the keurocalc developers
<Riddell> mkdir keurocalc
<Riddell> cd keurocalc
<Riddell> mkdir current
<Riddell> cd current
<Riddell> we need to get the current ubuntu version
<Riddell> which we can find on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keurocalc
<Riddell> clicking on the intrepid version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/keurocalc/0.9.6-1ubuntu2
<Riddell> and under Download are the three files that make up the source packaging
<Riddell> so download those three files with wget
<Riddell> then extract them with  dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<Riddell> a source package is made up from the upstream developers .tar.gz
<Riddell> plus a .diff.gz which adds a debian directory with the packaging information
<Riddell> and the .dsc is a description file
<Riddell> cd keurocalc-0.9.6/
<Riddell> less debian/changelog
<Riddell> the changelog file lists what has happened with each packaging upload
<Riddell> looking at the most recent merge version
<Riddell> keurocalc (0.9.6-1ubuntu1) edgy
<Riddell>   * Merge from debian unstable.
<jtechidna> Hmm, doesn't look like too much has been modified
<Riddell> whoever did that merge was naughty and didn't list what the ubuntu change actually was
 * eagles0513875 smack
<Riddell> so lesson number 1, always state what you've done to the packaging!
<Riddell> else it can be very hard to find out in the future
<Riddell> looking further down we can find what it is
<Riddell> keurocalc (0.9.4-5ubuntu1) dapper; urgency=low
<Riddell>   * debian/rules:
<Riddell>     + Use dh_iconcache .
<Riddell> this is quite a common change
<Riddell> gnome in ubuntu has an icon caching feature
<Riddell> so the icons get added to a database at install time, that's done by dh_iconcache
<Riddell> but I happen to know that is out of date
<Riddell> since dh_iconcache has been replaced with dh_icons
<Riddell> so our task now is to take the debian package
<Riddell> add the dh_icons change
<Riddell> check it all compiles
<Riddell> upload
<Riddell> and suggest the change to the debian maintainer
<jtechidna> upload to where?
<Riddell> upload to ubuntu!
<jtechidna> ah
<rafallo_> to repository ?
<Riddell> so it'll appear in the ubuntu repository
 * jtechidna can only upload to the revu service as of now
<Riddell> only ubuntu motu and core-dev can upload to the repository
<Riddell> so until you become a motu you need to ask someone who is to upload for you
<jtechidna> Ah, right.
<Riddell> but don't worry, you still get the karma points in launchpad
<Forky> and if you hadn't known about the icocache issue?
<Riddell> Forky: you'd have asked about it :)
<Riddell> changelog will list the changes
<jtechidna> Riddell: Where would be a good place to upload the packages for a motu to get 'em?
<Riddell> if you're unsure what the change is for
<Riddell> ask here or #ubuntu-motu or you can ask the person who made the change directly
<Riddell> jtechidna: revu is good, or any web server
<Forky> ah i see
<Riddell> jtechidna: you can also create a bug and attach to that
<jtechidna> Ok, thanks.
<Riddell> so lets grab the debian package
<Riddell> http://packages.debian.org/ is a handy site for this
<Riddell> and at http://packages.debian.org/sid/keurocalc  is our package
<eagles0513875> split
<Riddell> on the right is "Download Source Package"
<Riddell> so make a new directory and change to that
<Forky> isn't creating a bug unnessesary just for that.
<Riddell> and download the three source files
<dwidmann> lots of netsplittyness today.
<Riddell> Forky: you don't have to, it's just if you need somewhere to upload
<Riddell> wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/keurocalc/keurocalc_0.9.7-1.dsc http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/keurocalc/keurocalc_0.9.7.orig.tar.gz http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/keurocalc/keurocalc_0.9.7-1.diff.gz
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<Riddell> if you cd keurocalc-0.9.7/
<Riddell> and ls
<Riddell> you see the source files
<Riddell> cd debian; ls
<Riddell> you see the packaging files
<Riddell> the rules file has all the instructions for compiling and building the package
<Riddell> it might help to compare Debian's rules file to the one currently in ubuntu   diff -u rules ../../current/keurocalc-0.9.6/debian/rules
<Riddell> and I can see where the change is
<Riddell> +       dh_iconcache
<Riddell> so I edit debian/rules
<Riddell> in emacs
<Riddell> but you can use vi
<Riddell> I also recommend kate
<Riddell> add in dh_icons  at the same place as dh_iconcache was previously
<Riddell> and that's my change
<Riddell> next I need to add to the changelog
<Riddell> we have a nifty command for this
<Riddell> dch -i
<eagles0513875> whats that do
<Riddell> which will fire up an editor with a new changelog entry ready to be added
<eagles0513875> ahhh yes now i remember
<Riddell> the current Debian version is  0.9.7-1
<Riddell> so we want our version to be  0.9.7-1ubuntu1
<Riddell> which dch should do for you
<Riddell> make sure the distro field on the top line is set to "intrepid"
<Riddell> and set the message to "Merge with Debian: remaining change, add dh_icons to debian/rules"
<Riddell> make sure your name and e-mail are correct
<Riddell> save and quit the editor
<Riddell> next we need to merge in the old changelog entries
<Riddell> so people can see the history of the package in ubuntu
<Riddell> emacs -nw debian/changelog  ../current/keurocalc-0.9.6/debian/changelog
<_gunni_> ping
<Riddell> emacs lets me edit both the new and old changelog files at once
 * _gunni_ thinks theres the wrong one at the netcable :(
<eagles0513875> Nightrose:
<Riddell> I copy all the existing changelog file and use it to replace the entries from 0.9.6-1 in the new one
<Riddell> save and exit
<Riddell> and that's out packaging done
<Riddell> next we need to test build
<Riddell> debuild  is the command for this
<Riddell> run that and it'll tell you if you have all the packages needed for building installed
<Riddell> if you don't, apt-get install them
<Riddell> and it should compile away
<Riddell> once it's done, it'll create a .deb package in the directory above the source
<Riddell> install that with  dpkg --install *deb  and make sure the application runs
<Riddell> now we just need to build it as a source package
<Riddell> which is done with   debuild -S -sa
<Riddell> -S for source package,   -sa makes it include the .orig.tar.gz in the upload
<pc_master> bye
<Riddell> and if you are a motu you can upload with dput
<Riddell> if not, put the files on a web server somewhere
<Riddell> or on revu which is a testing area for packages that people can review
<Riddell> and ask an motu to upload
<Riddell> anyone remember the final step?
<JontheEchidna> contact debian maintainer!
<Riddell> exactly!
<Riddell> the best way is just to file a bug on bugs.debian.org
<Riddell> which is done by sending an e-mail
<Riddell> be polite and say this adds support for gnome's icon cache
<eagles0513875> night guys these are cool meetings hope to be around for more tomorrow
<Riddell> so that is how to merge a package
<Riddell> often the changes in ubuntu will be more complex than that
<Riddell> and ofter the changes in ubuntu are no longer needed
<Riddell> because the same change has made its way into debian
<Riddell> in that case you file a bug asking for a sync and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<Riddell> who will sync it directly from debian
<Riddell> any questions?
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so we're replacing 0.9.6-1 with all of the old ubuntu changelog?
<_gunni_> Will there be a log of this session available? I missed a lot because of the netsplits.
<Riddell> replacing everything below 0.9.6-1
<Riddell> _gunni_: yes, from the wiki page
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok.
<Riddell> keurocalc is a real example that I just picked out before the talk
 * _gunni_ hopes now the netwplits are over
<Riddell> so if you've been following along at home send me in your package after the talks
<Riddell> and I'll review it an upload
<Sundance> Riddell: Binary compatibility in Linux -- or lack thereof -- is a pet peeve of mine. :) Is there a way to go right at the packaging level that will ensure maximal bin compat with other distros & future and past Linux versions?
<Riddell> and there's plenty more examples on http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html and main.html to be done
<Riddell> Sundance: about the only way to ensure that is to include all the libraries in the packaging
<Riddell> libstdc++, qt, kde, usualy lots more
<Sundance> ... Oy.
<Riddell> which is what google picasa and earth do
<Riddell> it's pretty ugly
 * _gunni_ raises his hand for a question, and hopes it wasent ansered in the time of netsplit
<Sundance> Indeedy. What 'bout LSB though?
<Riddell> it's a big advantage of having source available is that distros can compile it
<_gunni_> For wchich architecture should packages be build? i386, i586 i686?
<dwidmann> _gunni_: silly, of course they should be built for x86_64 :)
<Riddell> Sundance: nice in principle, rarely that useful in practice.  distros have different package formats (deb vs rpm) and different versions of the libraries
<Riddell> _gunni_: when you're testing it you just build it for whatever you use
<Riddell> _gunni_: but there's no need to pass the .deb on to anyone, you just pass on the source .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz and .dsc
<Riddell> it'll get uploaded
<_gunni_> I mean packages in ubuntu repos. Asking that because mythtv-backend wont run on my K6-2 :(
<Riddell> and there are a bunch of build servers which sit there waiting for packages to compile
<Riddell> the build servers will compile it for all architectures and put the result in the repos
<Riddell> sometimes packages don't compile for an architecture
<Riddell> it can happen with multimedia packages which often use assembler for optimisation
<Riddell> in which case it won't get any packages for that architecture
<Riddell> I should also have said that before merging you should check if there's a new version from the upstream developers
<Riddell> especially with the kde 4 changover, a number of apps will have kde 4 versions coming out
<Riddell> and for intrepid, we want the kde 4 version if at all possible
<Riddell> there's a few here that need packaged ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.80/src/extragear/
<Riddell> (ask if you want to work on any of those, some are already in process, we don't want to duplicate work)
<Riddell> in hardy they were packaged with a -kde4 added to their name, that should be dropped for intrepid
<Riddell> packaging isn't hard, it only takes a couple of hours to get the hang of it, but it takes a lifetime to learn all the tricks and details
<dwidmann> so, will kde3 be disappearing in intrepid?
<Riddell> dwidmann: as a desktop it will, if there's no kde 4 version of an app we'll keep the kde 3 one
<dwidmann> I'll comment on that as soon as my 4.1 finishes downloading and I can look at a few things ...
<JontheEchidna> So if an ubuntu package hasn't had any modifications and a newer debian version is available, we request a sync?
<Riddell> 4.1 is still in process in intrepid, it has been blocked for a while on all the main inclusion reports which need to be reviewed by people
<dwidmann> some of the apps in 4.0 were rather stripped down ... the 3.x versions seem to be working better for now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if there's no ubuntu modifications it'll sync automatically
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok. So if it's on the list there are changes to be made
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it'll only not sync automatically if there's "ubuntuX" in the version number
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, but as I say often the ubuntu changes have been made in debian
<Riddell> in which case, a sync is what's needed
<Riddell> ok, pyqt talk in 10 minutes
<dwidmann> Riddell: while the topic is packaging, I have a question (but no example to attach it to), what's the best approach for packaging a python app?
<Riddell> dwidmann: copy an existing package :)
<Riddell> python apps have various build systems
<Riddell> sometimes they use ./configure, sometimes cmake, sometimes the native python one
<Riddell> and sometimes none at all
<Riddell> you need to edit the debian/rules file to run the appropriate commands
<Riddell> and install the files into debian/tmp
<Riddell> then we have a python packaging tool called python-central
<Riddell> and another similar one called python-support
<Riddell> python-central seems slightly more popular
<Riddell> they add the appropriate scripts so that .py files are compiled into .pyc files at install time
<dwidmann> ack, so many ways .... which would be the braindeadeasiest way if say, you decided to hammer something out in a text editor in the middle of the afternoon and felt like packaging it?
<Riddell> dwidmann: if it's just one file, you can add a line to debian/rules under install to   cp mypythonapp debian/<packagename>/usr/bin
<Riddell> dwidmann: if you're packaging from scratch you can find a similar package and copy the debian files
<supert0nes> python has a way to compile
<Riddell> or there's an app dh_make which makes template packaging
<supert0nes> you run the python program then import the compiler
<Riddell> supert0nes: that's what python-central does for you in a package
<supert0nes> ahh
<fliegenderfrosch> dwidmann: also check out the python packaging session in ubuntu open week
<Riddell> we have a mentoring system for people starting doing packaging if you want someone to hold your hand while you get started
<dwidmann> I think I missed that one fliegenderfrosch ... I'll have to google that
<Riddell> ask here or #ubuntu-motu if you want a mentor
<HappySmileMan> 22:00 UTC
<Riddell> thanks all for listening, bonus points to the first person who sends me that keurocalc merge
<dwidmann> I'd be more interested in the programming end of things really ... my ISP is kind of umm, well, horrible, so I don't think packaging would be a very positive experience for me, if you know what I mean.
<Riddell> programming... well guess what tutorial is up next!
<Riddell> anyone want to learn a bit of pyqt?
 * HappySmileMan 
 * HappySmileMan  
 * dwidmann raises his hand
<supert0nes> signals and slots here we come heh
<Sundance> Riddell: Is this going to be about PyQt, or Plasmoids in Python specifically?
<Riddell> this was advertised as a plasma with python talk
 * Sundance wanna make a plasmoid out of KEyes already!
<Riddell> I'm afraid that's not going to happen today
<Riddell> it seems plasma with python is ready yet
<Riddell> sorry about that
<supert0nes> they need documentation
<Sundance> Aw. :|
<Riddell> the work is going on in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/scriptengines/kross/ if you want to follow it
<dwidmann> Riddell: missing a not in that last setence, I presume?
<Riddell> dwidmann: right
<Riddell> maybe someone will have better luck than us at getting those example to work
<HappySmileMan> So you can't make plasmoids with Python, or it's just not documented yet?
<Riddell> HappySmileMan: it doesn't work reliably yet and it's not documented
<HappySmileMan> Ah right
<Riddell> however it should be possible soon
<Riddell> and we'll do a tutorial when that happens
<Riddell> so I thought we'd make a web browser in pyqt instead
<supert0nes> its not based on the release schedule right its just when its finished?
<Riddell> supert0nes: yep
<supert0nes> i just got that book by mark summerfield
<dwidmann> a web browser eh? that sounds interesting :)
<Riddell> this needs Qt 4.4 and the same version of python-qt4
<supert0nes> havent had time to work though it yet
<Riddell> add this to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<Riddell> apt-get update
<fliegenderfrosch> supert0nes: it's really great
<Riddell> apt-get install libqt4-webkit python-qt4
 * dwidmann hopes his dist-upgrade finishes in time to not be in the way
<Riddell> so our first revision goes like this
<Riddell> #!/usr/bin/env python
<Riddell> because it's python
<Riddell> import sys
<Riddell> from PyQt4.QtCore import *
<Riddell> from PyQt4.QtGui import *
<Riddell> from PyQt4.QtWebKit import *
<Riddell> to load up the libraries
<Riddell> python's inbuilt sys library and the necessary parts of Qt
<Riddell> app = QApplication(sys.argv)
<Riddell> that create the vital application object which does lots of work behind the scenes to create a running application
<Riddell> web = QWebView()
<Riddell> web.load(QUrl("http://kubuntu.org"))
<Riddell> web.show()
<Riddell> here we create the web browser widget
<Riddell> Qt 4.4 has WebKit built into it
<Riddell> so a web browser widget is easy to add
<Riddell> sys.exit(app.exec_())
<Riddell> that's the final line
<nosrednaekim> BTW.... text here for that :) http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web1.py
<Riddell> app.exec_() runs it
<Riddell> and when that method returns it'll quit the app with the appropriate exit code
<Riddell> the full thing is at the address above
<Riddell> has anyone got it working?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim?
<stdin> works for me :)
<supert0nes> got it
<Riddell> yay!
<dwidmann> hmm, 98% on my dist-upgrade, so I'll know shortly
<Riddell> it should look like this http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web1.png
<Riddell> just a window with the webview widget in it
<Riddell> any questions?
<supert0nes> had to set up eric so it took a sec
<stdin> supert0nes: you could just use kate or kwrite (or any text editor)
<supert0nes> well ya
<Sundance> Riddell: What HTTP features does QUrl support? Cookies? Cache?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: unfortunately I had to update my qt4 packages which is taking forever on the PPA
<Riddell> Sundance: QUrl just holds the url, QtWebKit library does all the fancy stuff
<Riddell> Sundance: I believe it does cookies and caching and ssl and all that
<supert0nes> so with pyqt you set it all up all the widgets and then run it
<Riddell> Sundance: but it's also possible to replace those methods with your own
<Sundance> Groovy!
<nosrednaekim> Sundance: thats just a string representation.... like QString I think.
<Riddell> Sundance: so webkitkde uses the QtWebKit library but replaces cookies and fetching with http with the KDE ways of doing those
<Riddell> supert0nes: yes in a simple case like this, of course you can set up widgets later if you need to
<Riddell> but a web browser needs an address bar
<Riddell> so lets add one
<Riddell> the widget for that is Qt's QLineEdit which is a pretty common widget
<Riddell> ah but it also needs a parent widget
<Sundance> Niftiness. :) Thanks!
<Riddell> which has a layout two hold the two widgets we care about (lineedit and webview)
<Riddell> widget = QWidget()
<Riddell> creates the parent widget
<Riddell> layout = QVBoxLayout(widget)
<supert0nes> where in the code?
<Riddell> give it a layout
<supert0nes> at the end
<supert0nes> ?
<Riddell> web = QWebView(widget)
<Riddell> web.load(QUrl("http://kubuntu.org"))
<Riddell> layout.addWidget(web)
<Riddell> widget.show()
<Riddell> put our webview widget into the layout
<Riddell> code is at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web2.py
<Riddell> the result is much the same as before
<Riddell> but there's a border there which is caused by the layout
<fliegenderfrosch> Riddell: is there a problem if I install the packages from the PPA when I've already installed PyQt4.4 using "make install"?
<Riddell> fliegenderfrosch: if you already have pyqt 4.4 you shouldn't need the packages
<Riddell> fliegenderfrosch: but it shouldn't be a problem, it might overwrite your own compile if it's installed to /usr
<fliegenderfrosch> Riddell: I have pyqt 4.4 but I get an error about not having webkit (libqt4-webkit is installed)
<Riddell> removing the border is an exercise you can try, it needs the layout to have its margins set
<Riddell> the qt documentation is very extensive so it should be easy to work out how to do that http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qlayout.html
<Riddell> fliegenderfrosch: try installing the ppa packages then
<fliegenderfrosch> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Riddell> so http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web2.png is where we're at
<Riddell> adding the address bar is easy peasy
<Riddell> addressBar = QLineEdit(widget)
<Riddell> layout.addWidget(addressBar)
<Riddell> which gives us something like this http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web3.png
<Riddell> full code is at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web3.py
<Riddell> anyone got it working?
<dwidmann> ooh, niftyness
<Riddell> dwidmann: working for you?
<supert0nes> got it
<dwidmann> well, it's at least showing the web page, that's a start, I'm thinking no on the widget end of it, I'll look at it in a minute
<Riddell> not so long ago getting an app to show a web page was the tricky part :)
<Riddell> next we need to connect our address bar to send its text to the webview widget
<supert0nes> o the fun part
<Riddell> so we can load web pages that we want
<Riddell> for this we need to create a method we can call
<Riddell> which will grab the text out of the address bar and tell the webview to load it
<Riddell> def loadUrl(): print "Loading " + addressBar.text() web.load( QUrl(addressBar.text()) )
<mackand> Hmmm, I downloaded those ppa packages, and when I run the script in Eric I'm getting an import error for QtWebKit. =\
<dwidmann> ack, dbus and I aren't getting along well at all today, I can't even launch konqueror  :(
<Riddell> hmm, that should be on multiple lines
<Riddell> def loadUrl():
<Riddell>   print "Loading " + addressBar.text()
<Riddell>   web.load( QUrl(addressBar.text()) )
<Riddell> here we define a method called loadUrl()
<Riddell> it has a debugging line so we can see what's going on at the command line
<Riddell> and it calls the webview widget with the text converted into a QUrl
<Riddell> then we need to add a signal/slot connection to run that method
<Riddell> signals happen in Qt widgets when something interesting happens
<Riddell> and you connect them to slots (which in pyqt are just methods, like the one above)
<Riddell> QObject.connect(addressBar, SIGNAL("returnPressed()"), loadUrl)
<Riddell> I looked up the lineedit documentation http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qlineedit.html
<Riddell> saw it had just the signal we needed, returnPressed()
<Riddell> and so we connect it to our method
<Riddell> full program is at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web4.py
<Riddell> it looks just like the web3 version, but if you type in a url and press return it'll load that website
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web4.png
<Riddell> mackand: pastebin    apt-cache policy python-qt4
<Riddell> who's got it working?
<dwidmann> I've got it working, except my address bar is in a seperate window :s
 * stdin :)
<HappySmileMan> I've got
<HappySmileMan> it
<mackand> Ah. That would explain it. 4.3.3. My bad.
<Riddell> dwidmann: addressBar = QLineEdit(widget)
<supert0nes> ok got it
<Riddell> dwidmann: passing "widget" when creating that should make it parent to the "widget" we created
<supert0nes> forgot the http://
<dwidmann> hmm, I've got a line *exactly* like that in there
<Riddell> supert0nes: right, QUrl will only accept valid URLs
<Riddell> as an exercise, it wouldn't be hard to improve loadUrl() to add http if that's missing
<supert0nes> ya
<Riddell> dwidmann: you also create a layout for widget?
<Riddell> dwidmann: and add addressBar to that layout?
<dwidmann> hmmm, might've missed that
<supert0nes> its hard to remember to put python functions at the top since it reads top down
<Riddell> supert0nes: in most cases you don't need to
<Riddell> in most cases you'll create your own class which can have its methods in any order
<supert0nes> k
<Riddell> that's a more common programme structure
<supert0nes> i'm all for object orientation
<Riddell> (a class, if you don't know object orientated programming, is a collection of methods and variables from which you create objects.  it can itself be based on another class)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/webkit/web5.py  that shows the same programme
<Riddell> but in a different structure
<Riddell> it defines a class which is (inherits) a the basic QWidget class
<supert0nes> any time for qt designer?
<Riddell> and adds its own children (the addressBar and web widgets)
<nosrednaekim> supert0nes: time?
<Riddell> when creating a class you use self.foo to create variables that belong to the class
<supert0nes> o i was just wondering if we had time to make a pyqt app with it
 * fliegenderfrosch bangs the head against the wall, because he misspelled "WebKit" and just had trouble reinstalling pyqt4.4
<Riddell> and you pass self into any methods
<Riddell> fliegenderfrosch: doh!
<dwidmann> yay, I've finally got it working (properly) .... I hadn't added "web" to the layout
<Riddell> dwidmann: ah hah
<supert0nes> the self thing in python is something hard for me to get used to
 * supert0nes is just learning
<Riddell> supert0nes: I'm afraid I didn't have time to create this in qt designer
<nosrednaekim> supert0nes: yeah... it confused me at first too
<HappySmileMan> The lack of: (expression) ? foo() : bar()
<Riddell> but if you are making a user interface which is at all complex, I recomment making it in designer
<HappySmileMan> Is hard for me to get used to
<nosrednaekim> HappySmileMan: and what language is that? Php?
<Sundance> "HappySmileMan: (expression) and foo() or bar()" works fine.
<HappySmileMan> Hmm, thanks Sundance
 * supert0nes has to go back to learning data structures in java tomorrow and will miss python
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: looks like C++ ??
<HappySmileMan> nosrednaekim: That works in C++
<Sundance> HappySmileMan: If you're using Python 2.5, you get the cleaner "foo() if (expression) else bar()".
<HappySmileMan> Lots of languages support it though, I think PHP is one of them
<stdin> nosrednaekim: its from C/C++
<Riddell> HappySmileMan: I've never seen the point in that, just seems like something extra to learn that if statements can do just as well
<HappySmileMan> I think it looks neater in some cases
<Riddell> looking at the signals given out by QWebView it would be easy to add a loading animation
<Riddell> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qwebview.html
<HappySmileMan> Can get simple stuff done in one line, instead of 4 or 5
<Riddell> just use loadStarted() and loadFinished()
<Riddell> inface you could use loadProgress(int) fed into a progressBar
<Riddell> infact..
<Riddell> we use python a lot in Kubuntu and Ubuntu generally
<stdin> text = Val and "Worked" or "Failed"  seem quicker to write than if Val: text = "Worked" else: text = "Failed"
<supert0nes> i see kde has a lot of support for ruby
<Riddell> it's popular, well supported by Qt and KDE and other libraries
<Riddell> easy to learn and easy to write
<Riddell> supert0nes: yet, Ruby is a good choice too
<Riddell> s/yet/yes/
<Riddell> we happen to use python in the ubuntu world, but ruby is certainly good as well
<supert0nes> opinion question
<supert0nes> since python uses qt c++ modules it shouldnt be too slow to use a dynamic language to write guis right?
<HappySmileMan> url = "http://" + self.addressBar.text() if (self.addressBar.text().indexOf("http://") != 0) else self.addressBar.text()
<HappySmileMan> Success :P
<Riddell> KDE 4.1 will also see the first pyKDE app in KDE!
<HappySmileMan> (ugly but meh)
<Riddell> which is the printer-applet from Kubuntu
<Riddell> also guidance-power-manager is in KDE extragear for 4.1
<Riddell> it's very satisfying to be able to contribute to KDE through Kubuntu
<Sundance> supert0nes: I've been writing PyQt apps for a while and the speed is /excellent/.
<stdin> HappySmileMan: https:// and you fail ;)
<Riddell> HappySmileMan: grenius!
<HappySmileMan> stdin: Yeah but I'm not exactly going for a perfect bug-free browser here :P
<stdin> HappySmileMan: if not text.startsWith('http://') and not text.startsWith('https://'): text = "http://" + text
<Riddell> last tutorials day I gave a similar tutorial and nosrednaekim hang around and wrote us a compiz installer/config tool for Kubuntu
<Riddell> yay nosrednaekim!
<stdin> HappySmileMan: then pass text to QUrl() :)
<supert0nes> i figured since most of my gui programming is library calls
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: which I need to work on :P
<HappySmileMan> Yeah passed it to QUrl just didn't take https into account
<Riddell> so if you're inspired to help out Kubuntu with pykde hang around on this channel and ask what needs done
<Riddell> (many things are listed at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo)
<supert0nes> is pyKDE designed by kubuntu devs?
<stdin> no
<stdin> http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/news
<Riddell> well
<Riddell> yes and no
<Riddell> it's developed by Jim who puts it on riverbankcomputing
<Riddell> but then Sime grabs that and puts it in KDE's kdebindings module
<supert0nes> and thats where we will get our plasma bindings?
<Riddell> we're using the version from kdebindings now since Sime works super hard to keep it up to date with the KDE version
<Riddell> supert0nes: plasma bindings are separate again
<Riddell> they use Kross
<supert0nes> kross converts many languages into something usable for programs?
<Riddell> which is a nifty library originally for KOffice that lets apps gain scriptable ability easily
<supert0nes> ahh
<Sundance> Riddell: For instance, if we had a mind to help with getting the Plasma bindings done, where should we turn to? I prodded the Seigo Man 'bout that a while ago, but didn't press the matter since he's always so busy running all over the world, spreading love and awesomeness. :)
<Riddell> so if you want to add a formula to KSpread you can easily do it in python and not have to worry about compiling
<supert0nes> *with the security they desire heh*
<Riddell> the plasma Kross plugin is being developed in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/scriptengines/kross/
<Riddell> and the developer did assure me it worked, but I'm afraid I couldn't get it to do much
<Riddell> but do try it out yourself
<Riddell> you'll probably need an svn compile of kdebase for the latest plasma
<Sundance> Riddell: Didn't install last time I checked, and I couldn't find the documentation to figure it out. :/
<supert0nes> which is cleaning up real nicely btw
<fliegenderfrosch> Riddell: why do you let Browser inherit QWidget and not QDialog?
<stdin> fliegenderfrosch: because it's a simple example ;)
<nosrednaekim> fliegenderfrosch: Dialogs have extra options such as "Ok,cancel" buttons, etc.... widgets are simpler
<Riddelll> hmm, so my server has decided to break
<Riddelll> if you look in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/scriptengines/kross/examples/  you'll see there's a few different types of plasma plugins
<Riddelll> the runner ones add features to the alt-F2 krunner dialogue
<nosrednaekim> Riddelll: ahhhh I was lookin for that forever the other day :P
<Riddelll> the dataengine ones provide the data without a UI, such as an interface into the power manager
<Riddelll> and the applet gives the plasmoid UI we all know and love
<Riddelll> if you want more examples of pyqt and pykde apps you can apt-get source python-qt4 which has a bunch of examples
<Riddelll> for something more complex look at printer-applet in kdeutils in KDE's svn
<Riddelll> or guidance-power-manager in extragear/utils in KDE's svn
 * Sundance wonders if it would be considered unwarranted if he also pointed to his own PyQt4 pet project?
<Riddelll> Sundance: what is it?
<supert0nes> gotta head out but thanks very much Riddelll, you have given me the kickstart necessary on PyQt
<Riddelll> oh and if you're looking for a way to contribute back
<Riddelll> techbase.kde.org needs pykde tutorials
<Riddelll> so you could convert this web browser to a pykde app
<Riddelll> and put it on techbase
<fliegenderfrosch> Riddelll: What does pykde provide (on top of pyqt)?
<dwidmann> I've got spare time ... I could do that unless someone else is more determined to do that than me
<Sundance> Riddelll: Just a small MU* client. Nothing spectacular, except that I try to mind the clarity of my code a lot.
<Riddelll> fliegenderfrosch: better integration with KDE
<Riddelll> it'll pick up the right KDE widget style, and you can use KDE icons
<Riddelll> it works with KDE translations too, which are much nicer than Qt's
<Riddelll> here's a basic pyKDE app   http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/python/hola2-kde.py
<fliegenderfrosch> Riddelll: nice, i've got to look at that for my pyqt apps. and with kde4, you don't even lose windows/osx compatibility, right?
<nosrednaekim> fliegenderfrosch: no.... but for those I would still reccomend bare qt4
<Riddelll> fliegenderfrosch: shouldn't do, although I'm not sure if pykde is working on windows/mac yet
<fliegenderfrosch> Riddelll: that doesn't matter, my programs are not even ready for linux users yet...
<Riddelll> ok, time up, it would be great if someone did turn this into a tutorial on techbase, let me know if you want to do that
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-08
<_Groo_> seeya ppl
 * ScottK mentions to JontheEchidna that REVU is back up.
<harolddong> I just installed the latest updates that just came through and now my desktop is gone.  just background just the checkerboard thing... and no listing for  wallpaper in desktop settings
<harolddong> is there more stuff coming shortly or did something break?
<\sh> Mamarok: happy birthday my dear :)
<\sh> and moins to all :)
<Mamarok> \sh: thanks a lot :)
<\sh> Mamarok: hope your are celebrating this day with a big party :) And hopefully Markey didn't forget this special day :)
<ScottK> Looks like upstream plans policykit integration with systemsettings for KDE 4.4, so I think we ought to defer that to Karmic +1.
<\sh> karmic+1 == new LTS, right? ;)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One more time we gonna celebrate | Karmic: http://tinyurl.com/n2to8u |  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Sync/Merges: http://tinyurl.com/korm9e | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: http://tinyurl.com/m68bne
<Riddell> topicdiff: elections over
<OdyX> Hi, Debian kdesudo maintainer speaking - Could someone from the kdesudo developement team look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdesudo/+bug/365956 (Debian #525292) ? It is a big blocker for Debian actually…
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365956 in kdesudo "Cannot find the D-Bus Session Server" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Debian bug 525292 in kdesudo "kdesudo: Cannot find the D-Bus Session Server" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/525292
<Nightrose> OdyX: i think that would be tonio who isn't here right now but not sure
<OdyX> Nightrose: I know Tonio_ and he promised me "rapid" action some weeks ago (no offence intended), just looking for other eyes maybe ;)
<Nightrose> ah ok
<OdyX> I just don't know kdesudo's code enough to get down to real bugfixing
<JontheEchidna> tonio basically is all of upstream for kdesudo. I don't think anybody really ever does any coding on it except him
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: OK - I'll just push him more then :)
<JontheEchidna> He was travelling quite a bit a few weeks ago, so a gentle reminder would probably be good :)
<milian> is there a ppa for kde 4.3 betas (on 9.04)
<OdyX> JontheEchidna: I'll wait for him to IRC again… Debian is not in any stress actually, so that bugfixing is not an emergency (yet)…
<agateau> hey, what's the status with regards to the network plasmoid sru?
<agateau> seems like people are getting a bit tired of waiting :/ (see #339313)
<Riddell> agateau: I don't really know what to do about it, bug 334052  and bug 330811 are the ones we were tracking and the update doesn't seem to have helped many people there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334052 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Network Manager Plasmoid won't connect to "WPA Enterprise" AP's in Jaunty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330811 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Can't connect to a hidden network" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330811
<jussi01> Hrm, seems as if theres a bit of an issue with plasma after last PPA update (experimental) - no wallpapers, just a black and grey square pattern. anyone else seen this? JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> I'm on karmic, so no
<agateau> Riddell: oh :(
<JontheEchidna> not all of the packages are built yet
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ahh, that would explain it
<JontheEchidna> workin' on it
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: thanks, can you let me know when they are done?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<jussi01> thanks, much appreciated.
<Riddell> Tonio_: OdyX was after you
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I think I know why....
<Tonio_> I'm on vacations right now, with my family.... I'll ping him later ;) thanks for letting me know
<OdyX> Riddell: thanks for pinging Tonio_
<Tonio_> OdyX: ;)
<rgreening> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: hey ;)
<rgreening> Tonio_: fyi: http://cia.vc/stats/project/usb-creator
<rgreening> Tonio_: the new branch has a lot of changes from the old one.
<rgreening> So I am having to do a lot of work... A LOT!
<rgreening> :}
<JontheEchidna> is that mainline usb-creator?
<JontheEchidna> nice
<rgreening> yeah JontheEchidna, Im working on the KDE front-end
<rgreening> want to help JontheEchidna
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> perhaps once I get 4.3 b2 all wrapped up for jaunty
<JontheEchidna> what needs done?
<Tonio_> rgreening: ah :/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: convert the gtk_frontend.py into a kde_frontend.py
<rgreening> the usb-creator-kde launcher already works.
<rgreening> ui is designed
<rgreening> kde_frontend.py is partially written/working...
<rgreening> needs love
<rgreening> lots
<Tonio_> rgreening: isn't it easier to just take the .ui file and rewrite everything from scratch on the base of the gtk code ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: ? I think thats what I am doing
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: wanna make a bzr branch for kubuntu-members so that we can both push?
<rgreening> it's in bzr, under my lp
<Tonio_> rgreening: :)
<JontheEchidna> but I can't push to your lp v.v
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: if I subscribe you, are you able?
<rgreening> https://code.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/usb-creator/kde-frontend
<JontheEchidna> lemme check
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: whats yer lp?
<JontheEchidna> ~echidnaman
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: added...
<JontheEchidna> doesn't seem to give me upload permissions
<JontheEchidna> I do have some thoughts on the whole "kdesudo to relaunch" thing
<rgreening> ok, how do I change this to go to kubuntu-members
<JontheEchidna> good question
<JontheEchidna> Is usb-creator going to be primairly launched from the menu?
<JontheEchidna> If so, you can set the .desktop file to make KDE ask for the password without you having to code anything
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: possibly...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the right way would be to force policykit
<JontheEchidna> and then you can just just make a "run me as root" kmessagebox if somebody runs if from konsole
<JontheEchidna> yeah, policykit would be the best solution
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I think I did something wrong.. Look at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/usb-creator/kde-frontend
<JontheEchidna> nothign jumps out to me as being wrong
<rgreening> do you see a "get this branch link"
<JontheEchidna> Get this branch:  	 bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/usb-creator/kde-frontend
<rgreening> nm.. took a while to update
<JontheEchidna> Update this branch: 	bzr push lp:~kubuntu-members/usb-creator/kde-frontend
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> okies, there you go. update a way. If you can get policykit, I'll continue to hack the rest
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> this'll be an adventure
<rgreening> yay
<rgreening> and if you can get policykit figured out, the gtk fe can use too
<rgreening> I have been trying to not change anything in the gtk/fe part of things (for now).
<JontheEchidna> hum
<JontheEchidna> Traceback (most recent call last):
<JontheEchidna>   File "usb-creator-kde", line 27, in <module>
<JontheEchidna>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import KCmdLineArgs, KCmdLineOptions, i18n, ki18n
<JontheEchidna> ImportError: No module named kdecore
<JontheEchidna> that might complicate things
<JontheEchidna> pykde is broken for me
<JontheEchidna> uh-oh
<Riddell> works here
<JontheEchidna> I think I might know why
<JontheEchidna> the new bindings disables pykde
<JontheEchidna> but what if the package wasn't commented out?
<JontheEchidna> it'd ship an empty package
 * JontheEchidna investigates
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we need to comment out python-kde4 so that an empty package won't be built
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: to run the app within the dir is wonky.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: don't upload bindings just yet :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you need a top level copy of usb-creator-kde and the ui file (from gui)
<rgreening> just don't bzr add them
<Riddell> I've replaced kdeplasma-addons in the seed with kdeplasma-widgets-addons which should stop the 50MB of wallpapers being dragged in
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bindings good to go now.
<JontheEchidna> now I just need to downgrade...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you rock
<Riddell> and so does vorian and lex for that matter
<JontheEchidna> yus, they do rock
<JontheEchidna> glad we caught that pykde issue before it went public
<JontheEchidna> nhandler too :)
<rgreening> gratz to all the packagers.
 * rgreening too busy hacking usb-creator this time around
<Riddell> yay for nhandler
<Mamarok> \sh: of cours he did not forget, we started celebrstion at 00:01 am :)
<\sh> Mamarok: great :)
<\sh> Mamarok: greet Mr. Amarok from me :)
<Mamarok> \sh: will do :)
<Riddell> not forget what?
<\sh> Riddell: Mamaroks birthday :)
<Riddell> no whay?!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One more time we gonna celebrate | Karmic: http://tinyurl.com/n2to8u |  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Sync/Merges: http://tinyurl.com/korm9e | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: http://tinyurl.com/m68bne | Happy birthday Mamarok!
<\sh> \o/
<\sh> if apachelogger would still do the work for radio amarok...he would have played "happy birthday"
<Riddell> that would be an unauthorised broadcast without permission of AOL Time Warner!
<emonkey> *g*
<Mamarok> Riddell: thx :)
<nixternal> anyone working on the apport-qt stuff for pitti?
<Riddell> nixternal: which apport-qt stuff?
<nixternal> pitti just blogged about adding ui functions to the gtk part of apport and needs a qt person (I am super qt) to implement the stuff for us
<nixternal> if nobody has, I will look into it then
<Riddell> I think you just volunteered yourself :)
<nixternal> hehe
 * nixternal bzr branches
<Riddell> yuriy wrote the apport spec, check with him if anything else needs done
<\sh> Riddell: would you care? He played for me as well "Kiss" ;)
<yuriy> nixternal: i think i just wrote keep up with what ubuntu adds so please do :)
<Riddell> plasma-bluemarble is a candidate for splitting out if we need an extra couple of megs
<Riddell> /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-bluemarble/earth.png really needs to be compressed somehow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pling pling pling pling
<valgaav> I always wondered why ubuntu sticks with cds instead of providing one livedvd with the choice of gnome kde or xfce ... :P 700 mb is not that much seeing how every release strugles to reach the less then 700 mb goal
<Tscheesy_> valgaav: there's only a reason for a DVD when you do not have a internet -connection
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: plong
<Nightrose> valgaav: how would you ask people without a dvd drive to install it? ;-)
<Nightrose> (yes those still exist)
<valgaav> better promotion of kde as an alternative to gnome is a good reason :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a) do you haz jabber?
<apachelogger> b) do you haz vm with 9.04?
<apachelogger> stock 9.04 that is
<JontheEchidna> I could probably get a 9.04 vm, but I don't have jabber
<valgaav> Nightrose:  from usb stick ? :P I think cd owners are a minority
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: you have gmail right? then you have habber
<Nightrose> *jabber
<JontheEchidna> oh, I guess I do then
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> what's everybody's vm of choice?
<jjesse> vmware workstation :)
<apachelogger> virtualbox
<apachelogger> freedom for the free
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kvm is also very decent
<apachelogger> if you manage to bend the arguments
<apachelogger> no decent GUI I have seen so far
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: first hook your kopete up to google, because it is a major drag to go ircing just to poke you :P
<apachelogger> then you can go worry about vms
<JontheEchidna> ok, kopete set up
 * rgreening has a brain hiccup dwelling on usb-creator-kde ... gtk -> qt is interesting to say the least...
<rgreening> time to commit some more changes to it... see if I can a) prevent the KCrash on insert usb stick and b) see if I can figure out why cdroms show up twice in the list.
 * rgreening currently is stumped...
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kde-dep-graph.png  cry
<rgreening> whoah... Riddell, what happened to the dep tree
<rgreening> that looks bad
<rgreening> seems like a build nightmare :P
<Riddell> rgreening: kdelibs-experimental happened, plus a few others
<rgreening> hehe.. yuk :P
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: any updates for me?
<harolddong> I'm using the beta and last night after an update that through my wallpaper stopped displaying. its just the checkerboard thing now and there is not even any section to change it in desktop settings anymore.  Also some of my notifications are in the old kde3 style now not the new plasma style.  does anybody know what happened?
<bdgraue> harolddong: same here, think we have to wait till it is fixed ;)
<bdgraue> harolddong: backgrund color works and the weather plugin can also display a wallpaper
<harolddong> ah okay I just wanted to know if it was just me or not
<bdgraue> no :D
<bdgraue> maybe only you and me, but i dont think so ;)
<harolddong> also there was another update a little a short while ago today and now some of my icons arent working...namely kmix
<harolddong> just putting it out there
<jussi01> harolddong: I dont think the whole of the updates have built yet
<jussi01> harolddong: [16:33:58] <JontheEchidna> not all of the packages are built yet
<jussi01> [16:34:24] <jussi01> JontheEchidna: ahh, that would explain it
<jussi01> [16:34:35] <JontheEchidna> workin' on it
<jussi01> harolddong: so its happening, be patient! :D
<harolddong> I'm patient
<jussi01> harolddong: you have to realise, that although JontheEchidna is an absolute superman, the PPA's are still slow to build :D
<JontheEchidna> lex79 is helping out too
<JontheEchidna> but yes, the PPAs are being the bottleneck at the moment
<jussi01> lex79: ++ nice work!
<harolddong> its the faut of the blasted internet then I should have known
<lex79> yeah :D
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: seriously though, there are a lot of us that really appreciate the effort you put in. keep it up!
<Riddell> yay, plasma in beta 2 puts everything the right way around again
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I noticed :)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: is this a result of packages still being built or a genuine issue? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<harolddong> so these are actually beta 2 packages you guys are building right now?
<harolddong> is there some way to set it so I dont have to sign into the wallet for the network plasmoid right as soon as I login everytime?  the old networkmanager never asked for a wallet password but this one does does everytime.kind of a drag
<Riddell> harolddong: user questions best in #kubuntu
<Riddell> "karmic-alternate-amd64.iso      08-Jun-2009 21:21  677M"  we have space on the CD!
<jussi01> yippee!!
<jussi01> Riddell: what created the space?
<NCommander> What the hell fell off the CD O_o;
<NCommander> We don't magicially gain 30MB unless hell freezes over.
<NCommander> especially not on the alternate since that isn't as heavily compressed
<jussi01> NCommander: I was asking that... in a slightly different way... :P
<NCommander> jussi01, yours had a postive spin, mine has a negative one :-)
<jussi01> *g*
<Riddell> NCommander: taking off 50MB of wallpapers helped
<NCommander> 50 *MB?!*
<NCommander> What the hell were we shipping, the RAW!??!?!
 * jussi01 giggles at NCommander...
<Riddell> goodness knows
<jussi01> so what is the space now reserved for?
<NCommander> Riddell, if you removed 50MB worth of wallpaper, but the CDs at 677MB, where's the other 27MB?
<NCommander> Riddell, maybe we should dump OOo, that would give us enough space to ship most of the langpacks :-)
<Riddell> NCommander: we were well over the 700MB
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> yay oversized images :-/
<NCommander> Riddell, on the continuing trend of horrifying developments, we should have maybe-working ia64 liveCDs, and should-be-working-ia64 alternates soonish
<NCommander> (as in a kernel upload, d-i retry and daily spin)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-09
<shtylman> Riddell: will fill out spec...just got back from a few days at the beach
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: your weather desktop should turn a really nasty weather for tornador warnings and thunderstorm warnings like we are underhere
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: I think things should be better now :)
<vorian> yo
<JontheEchidna> yo
<vorian> where do we stand?
<JontheEchidna> lex and I (but mostly lex) ripped through backports today
<JontheEchidna> kdeedu is all that's left
<vorian> sheesh
<vorian> that's awesome
<JontheEchidna> 1) We are on time
<JontheEchidna> 2) The packages dont' suck this time
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> == awesome
<vorian> it feels good to actually have time to help this time
<vorian> or this round
<JontheEchidna> lex79: you should poke riddell or scottk to sponsor your konvi 1.2 alpha3 package
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it'll never be uploaded ;-)
<seele> is kubuntu karmic netbook edition going to be a separate install or an option during install?
<genii> Hello. Wanted to enquire if anyone knows if 10.04 will be an LTS for Kubuntu? (since 8.04 isn't)
<vorian> bug 385005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385005 in kdebase "kdebase ate my bases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385005
<lex79> lol
<lex79> ScottK: can you look here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa
<lex79> ScottK: to sponsor konversation? thanks
<JontheEchidna> vorian: "Resolved: OM NOM NOM NOM"
<vorian> yeah, see -bugs
<JontheEchidna> the channel or the ml?
<vorian> channel
<JontheEchidna> figures I don't idle there anymore
<vorian> but you are the king of bugs
<JontheEchidna> I'd use -bugs-announce if anything
<JontheEchidna> I dun need no silly interaction wit humans for boogs
<JontheEchidna> >:3
<vorian> yah, silly humans
<vorian> ok
<vorian> so my grapics card on my desktop blew up today
<JontheEchidna> mah bug/dev window: http://imagebin.ca/view/B1bjY4c2.html
<vorian> geeeeeforce 8600
<vorian> what's an awesome card to get these days?
<JontheEchidna> um
<JontheEchidna> not a Geforce 4 MX 440
<JontheEchidna> I'd stick with nvidia tho
<vorian> yeah   <3 nvidia
<lex79> kdebase captured my horsemen
<lex79> fantastic :)
<vorian> :-/
<JontheEchidna> kdebase sunk my battleship
<JontheEchidna> out o' curiosity, watcha testing?
<JontheEchidna> *whatcha
<vorian> the test failed
<vorian> by about 2 months
<JontheEchidna> time travel experiments?
<vorian> yes
<JontheEchidna> zomg!
<vorian> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?ISList=14-121-309-S01%2c14-121-309-S02%2c14-121-309-S04%2c14-121-309-S03%2c14-121-309-S05&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16814121309&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=ASUS%20GeForce%20GTS%20250%20ENGTS250%20DK%2fHTDI%2f1GD3%20Video%20Card%20-%20Retail
<vorian> whoa!
<vorian> sorry
<ScottK> seele: It'll have to be a separate install.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Did you ever get around to signing my key?
<ScottK> ryanakca: I have not done any of them yet.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK
<ScottK> It's been a bit busy as I left for a business trip on Sunday after getting home from UDS on Saturday and I'm still on the subsequent trip.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Fun fun :)
<yuriy> we in on this branding thing?
<ScottK> We need someone to work our end of it.
 * ScottK thinks it is a good idea, but is not volunteering.
<yuriy> our end of it == artwork?
 * yuriy doesn't know of any artists in here other than kwwii 
<seele> ScottK: hmm.. i'm not sure if enough of kde will be optimized for netbooks by then to make a difference
<ScottK> seele: Tonio_ has been working on an alternate set of default settings.
<yuriy> somebody here know the system groups on ubuntu well?
<yuriy> ScottK?
<ScottK> Dunno about well.  What's your question?
<yuriy> in userconfig there is a view that shows groups as "privileges" in easier terms
<yuriy> there is a hardcoded dictionary as to what these are, and it's out of date
<yuriy> at least, a couple of those groups aren't actually there by default and there are probably more than can be added
<yuriy> here is the current list, I was looking for someone to help update it: http://dpaste.com/53109/
<yuriy> s/than can/that can
<ScottK> yuriy: This looks relevant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Intrepid/DevicePermissions
<yuriy> ScottK: interesting, all those groups are still in Jaunty
<ScottK> I think that gives you a list to work from.
<DaskreeCH> Anyone up?
<DaskreeCH> Installing from the KDE 4.3 experimental repo and everything installs fine without any hitches but the desktop comes up with no icons at all
<DaskreeCH> Known Issue?
<DaskreeCH> http://imagebin.ca/view/Mrg5Xbzp.html
<nixternal> w00t, apport-qt4 now has pitti's new interactive hooks support :)
<nixternal> I realized that I still suck at Qt Designer, and itemAt() is your friend in QLayouts when dynamically creating CheckBoxes or RadioButtons
<jussi01> DaskreeCH: I think the beta 2 is still building in the ppa, so its missing stuff.
<DaskreeCH> jussi01: Well Yeah I just noticed it's Beta 2 ;-) And the missing part was kde-icons-oxygen I just installed it and it's fine
<DaskreeCH> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * Quintasan is off to Warsaw
<Quintasan> see you on Thursday
<DaskreeCH> ok
<DaskreeCH> jockey-kde fails in KDE 4.3 saying there is no python module names kdecore
<Mamarok> morning everyone
<jussi01> Mamarok: *wave*
<nixternal> good morning
<nixternal> and almost goodnight....03:01
<Mamarok> hm, I have one broken dependency with 4.2.90, is that already known?
<Mamarok>  kdeutils: Depends: kde-printer-applet (>= 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) but 4:4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 is to be installed
<Mamarok> E: Broken packages
<nixternal> I didn't have any
<nixternal> let me try a new update and see if I didn't get that earlier
<nixternal> I must have gotten it earlier...no problems here
<gribelu> I get it too.. Didn't have kdeutils installed though
<gribelu> the rest of 4.2.85 upgraded ok
<Mamarok> jst solved it, I installed printer-applet which is 4.2.90, that removed kdeutils, no more broken stuff now
<Mamarok> let's see if that breaks something in my everyday use
<nixternal> hehe
<gribelu> so kde-printer-applet was renamed to printer-applet
<gribelu> but kdeutils still depends on kde-printer-applet which stayed at 4.2.85
<seaLne> did anyone else find 4.3 plasma on jaunty become unstable after the recent updates?
<Riddell> shtylman: welcome back!
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's happening with  kopete-facebook?
<DaskreeCH> seaLne: Just did a fresh install from the repos beta 2 and it's been running fine
<DaskreeCH> No Compositing
<seaLne> i'm thinking i ended up with a part upgrade without noticing last night, so hopefully thats all, installed more stuff this morning and going to reboot when i get a chance
<DaskreeCH> I instaleld Ubuntu Server added teh experimental repos installed kubuntu and it all came down and installed so far the only thing I've seen go wrong was kde-icons-oxygen wasn't installed
<cortex_sk> DaskreeCH: i had this problem yesterday, today it works
<DaskreeCH> Well this was a few hours ago
<cortex_sk> the same package kde-icons-oxygen@karmic
<cortex_sk> Package: kde-icons-oxygen
<cortex_sk> Versions:
<cortex_sk> 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1
<cbr> dpkg -i --force-all
<cbr> it has some file conflict again
<cbr> one icon in several packages
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/gnrcikfvukhxce2s | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<nhandler> Riddell: Why isn't the Doodle poll letting me select a time zone?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<nhandler> Riddell: Are the times UTC?
<Riddell> umm, dunno
<Riddell> I guess so
<Riddell> strange  that it normally does let you choose
 * Nightrose asumed times were UTC
<Riddell> nixternal: you did the apport stuff pitti was asking for?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: btw, if we can get some nice core-dev to run the batl10n script we'll have KDE 4.3 fully ready for release
<JontheEchidna> *hint hint* :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't think there are any l10n packages
<vorian> I can run it, just not upload it
<Riddell> no there's not
<JontheEchidna> really? I thought I saw some for the last beta at least
<Riddell> no extragear either
<vorian> yeah, no l10n
<JontheEchidna> so what to tell this guy? bug 383503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383503 in kde-l10n-pl "kde-l10n packages are outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383503
<seele> what time zone is the pole?
<JontheEchidna> not as self explanatory as he claims :/
<Riddell> seele: UTC we're assuming
<vorian> JontheEchidna: we could do 4.2.89
<seele> hmm
<JontheEchidna> all of the times go from 9 - midnight here
<Riddell> vorian: there's  nothing in there either
<vorian> JontheEchidna: subtract 5 giyrs
<JontheEchidna> *8
<vorian> oh, that's weird they made the directory then :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: close it, say we're waiting for 4.3 l10n packages to appear
<Underliner> account list
<Underliner> Sorry
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<rgreening> So I updated to 4.2.90 yesterday, and my old 4.2.2 kdebindings were removed and no updated was installed. I was left without a kdebindings on my system. This seems wrongs.
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rgreening: on  karmic?
<rgreening> jaunty
<Riddell> using ninjas?
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... actually, it may be something else...
<rgreening> I simply just do not seem to have pykde4 stuff anymore
<rgreening> and it doesn't seem to exist in 4.2.90 bindings packages?
<rgreening> apt-cache search pykde4
<rgreening> python-kde4 - Python bindings for the KDE 4 libraries
<rgreening> apt-cache policy pykde4-kde4
<rgreening> W: Unable to locate package pykde4-kde4
<rgreening> ?
<rgreening> Riddell: the PPA I have enabled is kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<rgreening> maybe that's not correct?
<Riddell> apt-cache policy python-kde4
<Riddell> lex79 made the kdebindings package
<rgreening> maybe it's an issue with ~lp
<Riddell> the python-kde4 package in kubuntu-ppa/experimental is empty
<rgreening> of thats bad.........
<rgreening> guess thats why it's failed for me
<Riddell> I think we shouldn't  backport kdebindings, it's too much work, the python stuff needs updated sip and pyqt to have a chance of working
<rgreening> hmm... now I is hooped :(
<rgreening> have to try and back out...
<rgreening> actually Riddell, if it needs the new sip/pyqt, then they should be easily added to the PPA ?
<Riddell> disable the archive, apt-get remove python-kde4; apt-get install python-kde4
<Riddell> nothing about kdebindings is easy
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> true
<Riddell> and infact is doesn't seem to build with the new soprano
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191661/
<rgreening> blarg.. stupid bindings
<rgreening> apt-get remove python-kde4; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (cause it wants to remove 15 packages)
<Riddell> now now, we should call it compile challenged, not stupid
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> so Riddell, we should delete bindings from PPA to prevent others from experiencing what I have :)
<Riddell> yes I think so
<JontheEchidna> shit @ above
<Riddell> vorian: you got kdebindings to compile?  it entirely fails here on smoke for soprano
<vorian> Riddell: yeah
<vorian> smoke built for me
<vorian> er
<vorian> well, you know what i mean
<vorian> python didn't build
<vorian> a couple of scritengines didn't build
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> maybe I should try in a chroot
<chrisinajar> JontheEchidna: Hello
<chrisinajar> JontheEchidna: So myself and a friend, brendan0powers, just realized via your kde blog post that we're not the only human beings living in NH
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> I was wondering myself ;-D
<chrisinajar> haha, indeed, where in NH do you live?
 * chrisinajar is not an internet stalker, i swear.
<JontheEchidna> In the wilderness around Tilton/Northfield
 * brendan0powers is
<chrisinajar> oh wow, you're way out there
<claydoh> heh, at least here in Maine, I have cable internet :D
<chrisinajar> we're in Keene, which is somewhat civilized by comparison
 * claydoh has no *buntu neighbors, tho :(
<chrisinajar> we're about an hour and a half away :P
<chrisinajar> claydoh: that's surprising, there are a lot of insane open source people in maine...
 * claydoh loves the Keene area
<chrisinajar> yeah, we rock :P
<claydoh> tho I only was there once I loved it there
<brendan0powers> we go up to main fairly frequently
<brendan0powers> im with chrisinajar btw
<claydoh> I live up north in bangor, the "real" maine :)
<chrisinajar> we are, in fact, about 3 feet away right now.
<brendan0powers> we were in main on saturday in fact
<chrisinajar> hmmm... the name sounds really familiar...
<brendan0powers> doing a hackfest for open1to1
<brendan0powers> claydoh: www.open1to1.org
<chrisinajar> we were up in vasselboro, which i have no idea what that's near.
<brendan0powers> if you live in main, you may be interested in it
<JontheEchidna> I have been made fun of for my pronunciation of bangor v.v
<chrisinajar> JontheEchidna: i have no idea how to pronounce it so....
<chrisinajar> JontheEchidna: we new hampshirites get made fun of a lot for how we speak :P
<JontheEchidna> apparently if you make it sound too much like "bang her", even a little, bangor dudes laugh
<claydoh> Ban-go-ah, or ban-goh
<chrisinajar> like our uncontrollable compulsions to say "wicked" constantly
<JontheEchidna> I'm not a native, so I don't have the New Hampsha/Maine/Mass accent
<JontheEchidna> my brother caught that "wicked" stuff
<chrisinajar> it's like tourettes or something
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Moved up here from VA 5 years ago
<chrisinajar> orly, are you here for school or something?
<chrisinajar> oh, ok
<JontheEchidna> My dad had to relocate for his job
<JontheEchidna> and I'm homeschooled (senior year)
<chrisinajar> so you probably talk about %70 slower than everyone here :P
<claydoh> Vassalboro is a few hours away for me
<JontheEchidna> I have managed to maintain a fairly accent-neutral speech pattern :}
 * claydoh tries, but accent pops out once in a while
<chrisinajar> i've lived in NH all my life, so i talk like a retard
<brendan0powers> ha
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * claydoh was a military brat and picked up all sorts of accents
<brendan0powers> it takes us about 5 hours to get to bangor
<chrisinajar> which is......... fun......
<brendan0powers> yep
<brendan0powers> vasleboro was only 3.5
<chrisinajar> at least it's not the 7 hours to BAH HABAH
<claydoh> bangor is about 5 hours away from a lot of interesting things
<chrisinajar> indeed
<chrisinajar> a trait shared by most of maine :P
<claydoh> 7?
<claydoh> took the long way then
<chrisinajar> it might have been closer to 6 or 6.5
<chrisinajar> i dunno
<chrisinajar> "really really long"
<brendan0powers> yea, the LTSP meetings is there every year
<brendan0powers> its pretty awsome
<chrisinajar> it is indeed
<brendan0powers> all you can eat lobster:)
<claydoh> ewww
<brendan0powers> don't like lobster?
<chrisinajar> doesn't that make you not from maine if you don't like lobster?
<chrisinajar> i figured you'd be evicted or something
<Riddell> vorian: compiles in a chroot, most strange
<chrisinajar> *excuse me, sir, there have been reports that you don't like labstah*
<Riddell> vorian: I'll see if I can get pykde back again now
<claydoh> chrisinajar: its in my blood, tho born in AK, my grandfather and mother  both hated lobstah
<chrisinajar> ah
<claydoh> they were true mainahs
<claydoh> I was merely conceived here :)
<claydoh> as we stray wayy ot and annoy the people doing real work here :)
<brendan0powers> claydoh: JontheEchidna: what sort of kubuntu developement do you do?
<JontheEchidna> hum, interesting question. I'm sorta all over the place
<JontheEchidna> bug triaging, packaging, bug fixing
<brendan0powers> bug fixing is always good:)
 * claydoh is just a hanger-on of sorts, woork in the forum and mailing lists
<brendan0powers> cool
<brendan0powers> we have a kubuntu based thin client company
<claydoh> cool!
<brendan0powers> yea, its pretty fun
<brendan0powers> we sell to education
<brendan0powers> and have customers all over new england
<brendan0powers> still stuck on kde 3.5 though
<chrisinajar> including quite a few in maine ;)
<brendan0powers> I'm a little nervous about moving to kde4
<brendan0powers> we have a bunch of policies and whatnot
<brendan0powers> and we have to use old hardware
<Riddell> claydoh: helping on forums and mailing lists is a critical kubuntu contributor function!
<JontheEchidna> Well, if KDE3 works... I doubt kids need desktop effects
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> not to cheapen KDE4 down to desktop effects or anything...
<brendan0powers> Its true, however, kde3.5 is not supported by kubuntu any more
<brendan0powers> so its hard to stick with
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. There's that
<chrisinajar> yeah, there are a few benifits we want... like being able to upgrade kubutntu past hardy :P
<claydoh> Riddell: thanks :) but I am not a dev, in the sense of code, you coders/packagers/smart people rock!
<Riddell> claydoh: no point coding if people get stuck when they try to use it
<claydoh> Riddell: true, but you guys still rock and I love you all
<chrisinajar> it's true... the non-coders are just as important as the coders... community wise, more so.
<chrisinajar> well, it's awesome that there are *buntu people up here in the middle of nowhere :P
<Riddell> #kubuntu-devel is the centre of the universe!
<claydoh> yes it is
<brendan0powers> JontheEchidna: so your school year should be over soon, right?
<JontheEchidna> soon
<JontheEchidna> I did start a few classes a bit late
<brendan0powers> do you have any plans for college
<chrisinajar> JontheEchidna: are you going into your senior year or are you in your senior, and finishing off school now?
<JontheEchidna> they're still being formulated
<JontheEchidna> I'm finishing off high school
<JontheEchidna> bbl, lunch
<rgreening> middle of nowhere.. try Newfoundland :)
<rgreening> Im on an island... the only dev here
<brendan0powers> my grandmother was from newfoundland
<chrisinajar> a monopoly!
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> brendan0powers: cool
<brendan0powers> but yea, that kinda sucks
<rgreening> brendan0powers: what was her maiden name?
<brendan0powers> I don't actually know...
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ganny
<rgreening> granny even
<rgreening> :)
<brendan0powers> ha
<brendan0powers> yea
<rgreening> Don't get me wrong, I love it here... but its a pain to travel for sure
<brendan0powers> yea, I bet
<rgreening> being an island helps keep the rif-raff away too
<rgreening> :P
<brendan0powers> my grandparents used to drive up there once a year
<brendan0powers> took quite a while
<chrisinajar> rif-raff eh?
<rgreening> bwahaha
<chrisinajar> rif-raff.... are you from the 50's with a handlebar mustache? :P
<brendan0powers> newfoundland is at least 50 years behind
<chrisinajar> hahaha
<chrisinajar> i guess it's reasonable then :P
<brendan0powers> oh yea, since I'm in this channel, I have a question:)
<brendan0powers> does anyone know how to prevent users from doing a distrobution upgrade,(hardy to intrepid, etc...)
<brendan0powers> from synaptic?
<brendan0powers> I'd like to allow our users to do there own updates, but if they upgraded to intrepid, everything would break:)
<chrisinajar> everything
<brendan0powers> it happened once, and the user was in the hospital for 3 weeks
<rgreening> no handlebar's, but I once has one that was coined a 'porno mustache'... wife made me shave it off :P
<brendan0powers> it was awful:)
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, the apport stuff is done
<rgreening> oh, and 50 year's behind is definately not the case... we actually had the first high speed cable internet in canada, I helped build and deploy it.
<rgreening> That was 13 yrs ago
<chrisinajar> that's pretty cool, must have been interesting to work on
<rgreening> it was. I had to do the core network, develop the apps and they all ran under Linux :)
<rgreening> back then, we had to build stuff from source a lot.. :)
<chrisinajar> i would assume as much, it would have been awful if they ran under windows... oh man would that have been awesome...
<rgreening> lol.. trumpet winsock to the rescue.. NOT!
<chrisinajar> shit, someone's using all of the pipe on a netmeeting!
<chrisinajar> (the greatest app windows ever wrote... multiplayer mspaint...)
<Riddell> nixternal: second green spot on Todo goes to you! :)
<rgreening> *g*
<nixternal> yay \o/
<nixternal> gotta reboot, kernel upgrade on the server! brb
<rgreening> Riddell: what's UDS Creator on TODO? :) is that USB creator?
<Riddell> rgreening: umm, I may have made a thinko, feel free to fix
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> done and updated. I have noted where the ~lp is for the work thus far.
<jussi01> *g* "a thinko" :D
<rgreening> Riddell: usb-creator-kde is going to take a while... just so you know. It is a relatively bog port, as lost's of differences from old version 0.1.15 to 0.2.0 (unreleased)
<rgreening> s/bog/big/
<rgreening> s/lost/lots/
<nixternal> Riddell: I guess I will take apport stuff for the rest of the TODO list items
<Riddell> nixternal: talk to yuriy if you're unsure of anything
<nixternal> going to start the pyqt->pykde conversion
<nixternal> its a super easy codebase, nice and clean, self documenting really
<Riddell> vorian: awooga, pykde working
<Riddell> nixternal: excellent
<yuriy> does making a KCM in python no longer require a cpp?
<yuriy> i'm looking at system-config-printer for an example
<Riddell> yuriy: right, not c++ involved
<Sime> yuriy: nope
<yuriy> so i need to extend KCModule, and then?
<Riddell> there's an example in kdebindings/python/pykde4/tools/kcmodule_example/
<Riddell> moan, kdebindings takes ages to build
<nixternal> Riddell: what advantage(s) do we gain by porting apport-qt to apport-kde?
<nixternal> seeing as all of the widgets in the gui are QLabel, QCheckBox, and QRadioButton
<Sime> Riddell: are you building beta 2 bindings?
<Riddell> Sime: yep, just got it done
<Sime> Riddell: and the polkitqt support is included?
<Riddell> nixternal: that it uses oxygen by default, sometimes it doesn't
<nixternal> interesting
<Riddell> Sime: no still on the todo list for now I'm afraid (rushing to get it in for karmic alpha 2 freeze)
<nixternal> is that why I have witnessed an ugly dialog every now and then?
<Sime> Riddell: it should be fairly trivial.
<nixternal> looks like it might be a gtk dialog, or just a big blocky dialog
<Sime> Riddell: another Q, how long does it take for it to show up in karmic updates?
 * Sime has been testing polkit stuff on karmic.
<Riddell> Sime: a few hours yet, it'll need to wait for python-qt4 to compile first
<Sime> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> Sime: poke me on monday if I havn't aaded the polkit stuff by then
<Nightrose> hmmm I can't update linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Nightrose> as they are held back
<Nightrose> anyone got an idea what the problem is there currently?
<Riddell> Nightrose: jaunty? karmic?  how upgrading?
<Nightrose> jaunty
<Nightrose> apt-get upgrade
<Riddell> try a dist-upgrade ?
<Nightrose> i tried that yesterday - didn't work - once this update finished here i can tell you which version it wants
<Nightrose> Riddell: linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-13-generic but it is not installable
<Nightrose> the package doesn't seem to exist
<Riddell> Nightrose: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic  ?
<Riddell> Nightrose: oh, there it is, stuck in jaunty propssed
<Nightrose> http://pastebin.ca/1453947
<Nightrose> yea i have proposed enabled
<rgreening> Riddell: in PyQt, whats the best way to group ui elements so I can enable/disable in one group?
<rgreening> I was trying QVBoxLayout, only to relize it only disables the layout and not the items in it.
<rgreening> doh
<Riddell> rgreening: what's the layout attached to?
<Riddell> the layout must be attached to a widget which can be disabled
<Riddell> Nightrose: ok accepted those now, should appear in an hour or so on the archive
<Nightrose> thx :)
<rgreening> Riddell: it's part of the main QDialog, but I only wish to disable the stuff in the layout. THe QDialog is the main window
<yuriy> how do I either get cmake to install to /usr instead of /usr/local (feels like a stupid question) or get system settings to pick up things in /usr/local?
<rgreening> Riddell: I got it. I used designer to morph it into a QFrame.. that works.
<yuriy> Riddell: also, any reason system-config-printer is not using python_install? or does the regular install take care of byte compiling and all now?
<Riddell> yuriy: python_install?
<Riddell> yuriy: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr /path/to/build
<yuriy> that didn't seem to do it, but i may need to clean up
<yuriy> Riddell: http://api.kde.org/cmake/modules.html#module_PythonMacros
<yuriy> cleaning up did it
<lex79> Riddell: can you look konversation alpha3 in my ppa? https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa
<lex79> thx
<Riddell> yuriy: maybe PYTHON_INSTALL() didn't exist when I wrote the CMakeLists.txt I'm not sure, as a distro it's not very interesting as the .pyc generation should be done during package install not package build
<Riddell> lex79: doing
<lex79> thanks :)
<Riddell>     - use include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<Riddell> lex79: what does Debian use?
<Riddell> oh, debhelper 7?
<lex79> sec
<nixternal> hrmm, trying to figure out the best way of doing the pyqt->pykde conversion
<nixternal> it can't be as easy as converting the QApplication to a KApplication
<Riddell> nixternal: that's about it.  kapplication needs the kaboutdata stuff too
<lex79> Riddell: in rules there is include debian/debhelper/kde.mk
<lex79> and include /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make
<lex79> and DH = dh --with quilt
<Riddell> right, that won't work for  our .pot generation indeed
<Riddell> although they seem to  be doing more packages  with debhelper, I guess I should learn something about it
<Riddell> lex79: uploaded!
<lex79> thanks Riddell, last version (alpha2) had problems, the patches were not applied
<lex79> JontheEchidna: bzr should be update ;)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: maybe we can look for fix this bug in experimental, launchpad bug 377560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377560 in digikam "[karmic] Digikam does not display anything in the main pane" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377560
<yuriy> this isn't working and I can't find where s-c-p-k is putting it's desktop file to compare with what's working on my system
<yuriy> when running with kcmshell4 it's failing to import things that work just fine just running the python
<Riddell> tomsdale: it's  in /usr/share/kde4/services/system-config-printer-kde.desktop
<Riddell> hmm, no
<Riddell> yuriy: it's  in /usr/share/kde4/services/system-config-printer-kde.desktop
<Riddell> having said that it's not actually working currently in karmic
<Riddell> yuriy: got code somewhere I can look at?
<Riddell> yuriy: did you  get the example from kdebindings working?
<Riddell> example is working fine for me
<rgreening> Riddell: kdelibs5-dbg seems stuck at 4.2.2 in jaunty from the PPA... strange
<Riddell>   Candidate: 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<Riddell> rgreening: not here
<rgreening> oh, right.. duh, remember I had to disable the archive earlier due to kdebindings in PPA...
 * rgreening needs sleep
<Riddell> which should now  be deleted
<rgreening> awesome...
 * rgreening reenables PPA
<rgreening> I hate KCrash....
<Riddell> hello ruphy
<yuriy> Riddell: on jaunty it seems to be /usr/share/applications/kde4/kcm-scpk.desktop actually
<Riddell> yuriy: no, that's old
 * shtylman recompiling OO ... again....
<yuriy> example works fine
<Riddell> yuriy: hmm, you're right, it is there
<Riddell> yuriy: I must have renamed it for 4.3 but not for jaunty
<DaskreeCH> can someone confirm that jockey-kde throws  a No module neamed kdecore fatal error?
<yuriy> it's just that one import, so must be the code
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: sounds like you don't have (a working) python-kde4 installed
<DaskreeCH> Well it's certainly installed
<Riddell> where from?
<yuriy> conflicting module names :)
<DaskreeCH> And this is a clean machine Ubuntu server install then pulled in Beta 2 packages
<DaskreeCH> Experimental PPA
<rgreening> DaskreeCH: downgrade kdebindings to 4.2.2
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: known broken
<DaskreeCH> Sorry should have mentioned KDE 4.3 :)
<rgreening> 4.2.90 was buggered and has been deleted
<rgreening> kdebindings I mean
<DaskreeCH> Ah Ok  cool Just wanted to know if it was known
<rgreening> I had same issue
<rgreening> :)
<DaskreeCH> Trying to go through all the modules and apps to see if they break
<DaskreeCH> beta testing ftw \o/
<DaskreeCH> We really shuld have a testing script that tries to run all the default apps to see if they work
<lex79> rgreening: my fantastic kdebindings package :D
<rgreening> :P not your fault.. kdebindings is a beast.
<rgreening> python-kde4 was empty
<rgreening> so it never built correclty
<lex79> yeah, I read ^^^
<yuriy> Riddell: got it sort of working -- only works when launching systemsettings from the command line and doesn't get embedded
<Artemis_Fowl> how often does Launchpad's PPAs run the build process?
<Artemis_Fowl> I mean I just uploaded a package, when will it be ready? days, hours, minutes?
<jussi01> Artemis_Fowl: depends on the queue
<jussi01> Artemis_Fowl: afaik, they are built immediataly if there is no queue
<txwikinger_work> <sniff> My plasma always plays up
<Artemis_Fowl> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> txwikinger_work: aww
<rgreening> ok, I've just realized how useless KCrash is after installing all dbg no help.. grr
<shtylman> rgreening: how goes the usb creator?
<txwikinger_work> All the panels start to be blank
<txwikinger_work> I have to kill and restart it
<shtylman> txwikinger_work: I have the same problem in 4.2 with nvidia card
<txwikinger_work> I have it with intel
<txwikinger_work> two different intels actually
<shtylman> txwikinger_work: have you tried 4.3? I am told it has been fixed for intel in 4.3
<txwikinger_work> seem to be adapter independent
<txwikinger_work> I have 4.2.2 here 4.2.3 on the other one
<txwikinger_work> Is 4.3 already stable?
<rgreening> shtylman: well... except for the KCrash on insert of USB sticks...
<rgreening> shtylman: want to take a look at the code?
<shtylman> heh...oh my....
<shtylman> sure
<shtylman> is it on lp?
<rgreening> yep, under ~kubuntu-members
<rgreening> 1 sec..
<shtylman> k
<rgreening> shtylman: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/usb-creator/kde-frontend
<rgreening> if you want to run it local, it's a bit hoaky... you need to cp ./bin/usb-creator-kde . and ./gui/usbcreator.ui .
<rgreening> if you don't insert a usb stick, you can do pretty much evertything... except install :)
<shtylman> k
<rgreening> still lots of FIME comments in the code :)
<rgreening> oh, 1 sec.. let me push latest first...
<shtylman> k
<rgreening> shtylman: ok, updated branch
<shtylman> rgreening: ok fetched...how do I run it again?
<rgreening> cd into the branch
<rgreening> cp ./bin/usb-creator-kde .
<rgreening> cp ./gui/usbcreator.ui .
<rgreening> ./usb-creator-kde
<rgreening> should do it
<rgreening> should prompt for kdesudo password
<shtylman>  '/home/rgreening/Source/ninjas/karmic/usb-creator/usb-creator/usb-creator-kde'] ... that path does not exist on my machine :)
<rgreening> 1 sec...
<shtylman> no worries...I can fix it here...just sharing :)
<shtylman> you should just use the current file name
<rgreening> I forgot to change that back... was testing...
<rgreening> oops
<nixternal> just did an interview for datacenter type work, which I haven't done since the 90s, and I haven't maintained a Windows box since then, never messed with IIS..One question was "You need to restart IIS, how do you do it?"  I answered "Right click on My Computer, select Manager, in that window right click on IIS, and select restart"  Pulled that answer from my arse and it was correct!
<nixternal> my next response was "If it is a Windows question, my answer is right click, no need to ask any more Windows questions." :)
<shtylman> rgreening: indeed...it does crash :)
<rgreening> ya
<shtylman> rgreening: where does it put the log files?
<rgreening> I can't seem to figure out that... I don't think it's working correctly. That's part of the "porting"
<rgreening> seems to want env vars set... but doesn't seem to work.
<rgreening> shtylman: seems the logs only get written if it doesn't KCrash
<rgreening> possibly...
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> rgreening: does it happen if a key is already in the port?
<rgreening> yep
<yuriy> oh, are root-only modules just broken in system settings in jaunty?
<yuriy> they don't embed themselves
<ryanakca> rgreening: Ping, did you ever get that laptop out?
<rgreening> ryanakca: oh crap. I totally forgot. can you e-mail me.. Once I get home I always check my mail :) roderick DOT greening AT gmail DOT com
<ryanakca> rgreening: Aye, will do
<rgreening> kk
<DaskreeCH> nixternal: Ha ha ha :-) Hooray for consistency :)
<jjesse> nixternal: start -> run iisreset also works
<nixternal> jjesse: Kubuntu CD
<nixternal> then: start -> reboot
<jjesse> nixternal: nice
<rgreening> format c: or fdisk /mbr
<nixternal> no need for that, Grub will take care of that with the Kubuntu CD :)
<yuriy> still working out the kinks with system settings embedding, but: http://www.yktech.us/temp/userconfig-systemsettings.png
<rgreening> shtylman: any ideas?
<shtylman> rgreening: backend.py
<shtylman> line 226
<shtylman> self.timeouts[udi] = gobject.timeout_add(UPDATE_FREE_INTERVAL,
<shtylman>                                                          self.update_free, udi)
<shtylman> that is the culprit...
<shtylman> if you comment him out...the crash goes away
<shtylman> I am trying to figure out why though
<rgreening> hmm.... I wonder why it works under the gtk version
<shtylman> it may lead to discovery of other problem
<shtylman> are you not sending something back to the backend?
<rgreening> not that I can see...
<rgreening> I'm pretty sure I have mirrored everything that needs to be done at a minimum
<shtylman> k
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: not embedding themselves is intentional, so that they can be run as root via kdesudo
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: well that's separate, no? if I click the icon in system settings, i want it in there
<yuriy> or is that just a workaround to get it to work with kdesudo at all?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<yuriy> well that's unpleasant
<JontheEchidna> otherwise we could not give it root permissions
<JontheEchidna> policykit should alleviate this in the future
<yuriy> next on the todo then, policykit
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<yuriy> meanwhile, have to figure out why it's crashing when run from the menu
<rgreening> shtylman: if you figure somethin gout, let me know. I have to drop off for a while (feel free to e-mail me (my address is in the copyright file :P ).
<shtylman> rgreening: will do
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> Its definately a gobject issue interacting with pyqt.. and not in the update_free function (I blieve)
<Sime> yuriy: BTW, I've been working on getting the polkitqt example ported to oython.
<rgreening> later
<yuriy> Sime: cool. Any ideas why a module might work when system settings is run from the command line and not from the menu? Or how to get a python trace out of it?
<Sime> yuriy: the first thing I would do is run it with strace and check where libpython is coming from and the other mods.
<yuriy> Sime: but my problem is that it works fine when run from the command line, so how would I do that?
<Sime> yuriy: system-settings works from the command line??
<yuriy> Sime: as in I can run systemsettings from the command line, and then the module works
<Sime> yuriy: but from the menu fails.
<yuriy> think i got it, working directory issue
 * yuriy kicks himself to not run things from where all the code is sitting
<Sime> :)
<DaskreeCH> btw is kuser broken? It won't embed into system settings
<Mamarok> DaskreeCH: I don't think it ever was in systemsettings, only in the System menu group
<harolddong> kopete and lancelot take up gobs of cpu with these new packages.
<yuriy> so on my Jaunty machine, I can have some kde widgets in my .ui files, but on karmic I get an error
<yuriy> any idea what package i need for that
<yuriy> Riddell: ^?
<JontheEchidna> the apport retracing service is going bonkers
<JontheEchidna> or just retracign really olde bugs that I happen to be assigned to
<JontheEchidna> or removing core dumps from duplicates
<Riddell> yuriy: /should/ just be python-kde4 with /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py
<Riddell> but that may well be broken in karmic currently
<yuriy> Riddell: hmm that's there
<Riddell> yuriy: what are you developing anyway?
<yuriy> userconfig :) i posted a screenshot earlier
<yuriy> http://www.yktech.us/temp/userconfig-systemsettings.png
<yuriy> just about done, need some help packaging now
<flacoste> i'm trying out the new amarok 2.1, and does any one know how the media device support is supposed to work?
<flacoste> specifically, i have an iPod touch
<flacoste> i downgraded from amarok 2 to 1.4 to have it working
<flacoste> but read that 2.1 improved iPod support
<flacoste> but i cannot find any info on how it's supposed to work
<yuriy> what's with the times for the meeting? all 8-11 pm here
<nixternal> hrmm, what was rgreening talking about kcrash earlier?
<nixternal> finally got the kde version of apport running, but it goes right into a kcrash and i wasn't sure if the issue might be somewhere else before I dig into it more
<yuriy> as in the application crashes and goes into kcrash or as in the apport front end crashes and then you get kcrash for that?
<yuriy> the latter would be ironic
<nixternal> my app is crashing, which is apport-* :)
<nixternal> KCrash: Application '' crashing...
<nixternal> sock_file=/home/nixternal/.kde/socket-ShakaDoobie/kdeinit4__0
<JontheEchidna> awesome @ userconfig
<JontheEchidna> and it only took three developers two dev cycles :P
<JontheEchidna> the thing is, I know that when I last touched it things sorta "worked" but there were several debilitating bugs. But now I can't remember what those are...
<JontheEchidna> but I am too lazy to downgrade from the broken python-kde4 packages I have now to do any python testing :P
<JontheEchidna> I suppose that means I should look in to forking gtk-qt-engine's config module since its C++
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: well, i've been working on it for about a week. it's all model/viewified now and I don't *think* there are any debilitating bugs
<JontheEchidna> nice, awesome work
<yuriy> now for the packaging...
 * yuriy looks around
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: what's that about broken python-kde4? is that why this isn't running in karmic?
<JontheEchidna> oh, the packages that we were working on included empty python-kde4 packages
<JontheEchidna> since we didn't build python-kde4
<JontheEchidna> but we caught it and disabled the packaging before uploading to karmic
<JontheEchidna> pykde apps using dbus are broken currently, though
<yuriy> what should go in COPYING for gpl v2+? or is that just up to me now
<Riddell> cp /usr/share/common-licences/GPL-2 COPYING
<Riddell> oh wow, userconfig working!
<Riddell> yuriy: what codebase did you start from with userconfig?
<JontheEchidna> wow, my kcm compiles second try :D
<JontheEchidna> heh, doesn't work though
<yuriy> Riddell: the bzr branch we were working on last year
<yuriy> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/userconfig-kde4
<yuriy> I checked, the SVN branch hasn't been touched since it was created
<JontheEchidna> ...because I'm not installing the kcm .so
<JontheEchidna> woohoo, it works
<JontheEchidna> just needs a bit of polish
<JontheEchidna> and we might wanna put in some colorscheme config
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: what works?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: standalone gtk appearance config module
<yuriy> oh nice
<JontheEchidna> I took gtk-qt-engine's and am stripping away the gtk-qt-engine specific parts of it
<JontheEchidna> we may want to advocate its removal from the archives since it is way buggy and unmaintained
<JontheEchidna> it being gtk-qt-engine
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/bGLBgf.html
<JontheEchidna> that radio button needs to go
<yuriy> Riddell: can you (or whoever) help with packaging this?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-10
<Riddell> yuriy: sure, can try and do it tomorrow
<yuriy> cool. meanwhile, a wiki page for improvement suggestions: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Guidance/Userconfig
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/kcm-gtk
<nixternal> hey, is there an issue with PyKDE4 right now?
<nixternal> heh, update pyqt4 and now it just segfaults :/
<JontheEchidna> I'd guess that python-kde4 would need a rebuild, but we aren't building that for now
<nixternal> why is that?
<nixternal> i noticed they are all dep-wait in the builders right now
<JontheEchidna> oh, looks like we are
<JontheEchidna> we couldn't get them to build at first, but Riddell gave them a nice whack it seems
<nixternal> Riddell: any reason that kdebindings is staying in dep wait in teh builders?
<nixternal> pyqt4 dbg is build and in the repos now cuz I just installed it
<nixternal> OK, I re-kicked off the kdebindings builds...only because I need updated pykde4
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> just a kick note, kde 4.2 beta 2 kdeutil is broken
<_Groo_> its trying to install kde-printer-applet but the new package is called only printer-applet.. ence it doesnt install
<_Groo_> because the old package is for beta 1
<nixternal> SETBOOT /IBD:C
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> ScottK: ping
<nixternal> you can't talk, I just rebooted you
<nixternal> have to wait for the command line to come back up before you can echo again :p
<_Groo_> hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<_Groo_> well im in a hurry just wanted to warn you guys about kdeutils
<nixternal> for x in stomach.empty_space:
<nixternal>     x.append(food)
<_Groo_> and what happened to kdebindings.. its not listed in the ppa anymore
<nixternal> stomach.fill(x)
<_Groo_> python is good for empty stomach ;)
<nixternal> I just kicked off rebuilds for kdebindings in karmic
<nixternal> dunno about PPA
<nixternal> haven't been paying attention there unfortunately :(
 * nixternal goes to eat, I am starving
<_Groo_> ok
<_Groo_> what about kdeutils?
<_Groo_> probably someone forgot the old dependency
<lex79> Riddell or ScottK: launchpad bug 385425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385425 in kdeutils "kdeutils depends on printer-applet instead kde-printer-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385425
<e-jat> is it plasmoid has bugs on 4.2.9 ( 4.3 beta2)
<lex79> maybe the summary now is better :) Riddell launchpad bug 385425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385425 in kdeutils "kdeutils depends on printer-applet instead kde-printer-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385425
<vorian> Riddell: great! (re pykde)
<lex79> ops in not update yet
<vorian> is anyone else runnink karmic?
<vorian> ... on a laptop
<lex79> no
<e-jat> can some help me to fix my desktop (plasmoid) in 4.3 beta2
<e-jat> ?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nice latency though.
 * nixternal pokes - hurry up and accept the kdebindings binaries already! :)
<ScottK> lex79: Looking at it.
<lex79> thanks ;)
 * ScottK considers should we have provided a transitional package too.
<lex79> ScottK: ok I poke you when is done
<ScottK> lex79: I'll do it.
<lex79> oh ok :)
<ejat> can someone help me with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/192168/
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded.
<ScottK> Took quite a while to download all the build-dep on hotel internet.
<ScottK> Not what you like to see in the build log "../../kgpg/keysmanager.cpp:1024:2: warning: #warning port me"
<javi> hi, I'm using the kubuntu-ppa and today a lot of updates for kde showed up with 4.2.90 versions. Is this some kind of beta release from 4.3?
<javi> this comes along a lot more upgrades to 4.2.4 versions
<DaskreeCH> which ppa?
<DaskreeCH> But if it says 4.2.90 then yes that's KDE 4.3
<javi> launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty
<javi> the fact is that 4.2.9 versions are for kdegames-mahjongg-data, system-config-printer-kde, kdebase-runtime-data-common, kdegames-card-data & kdepimlibs-data
<javi> all other packages shows available updates to 4.2.4 versions
<javi> that's why i'm asking, maybe there is some problem with the numeration
<sebas> javi: you're mixing 4.2.4 with 4.3 beta2, good luck ;)
<sebas> Seriously, remove on or the other, you might run into problems otherwise
<Nightrose> current updates want to remove kdebase and kdebase-bin
<Nightrose> that sounds not so good to me
<Nightrose> Riddell: ^
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ^
<sebas> I'm using the 4.3 beta archive, and that one seems fine
<Nightrose> i don't have that here
<Nightrose> yea it wants to install 4.2.90 from the ppa
<Nightrose> i am sure i don't have any ppa's enabled that should give me beta updates of 4.3
<Nightrose> ScottK: ^ can you look into this?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> you know, I have like 3 billion mails from apport about retraced stuff
<Nightrose> dito
<Nightrose> ah apachelogger
<apachelogger> all from yesterday or today
<Nightrose> yo are here now!
<Nightrose> can you look into why people are getting beta packages which they shouldn't
<apachelogger> like I would care about them darn retracing :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what kind of beta?
<Nightrose> kde 4.2.90
<Nightrose> it currently wants to uninstall kdebase here
<Nightrose> and all kinds of other scary stuff
<Riddell> Nightrose: where are you installing 4.2.90 from?
<Nightrose> Riddell: apt-cache policy says a ppa
<Nightrose> i guess teh kubuntu one
<Nightrose> non-experimental
<Nightrose> i don't have experimental
<tsimpson> there seem to be issues with the kubuntu-ppa/backports packages
<Nightrose> ah that is enabled as well yea
<tsimpson> people in #k are having issues at least
<apachelogger> mhm
<apachelogger> copied from experimental to backports
<Nightrose> Oo
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Nightrose> why now?
<Nightrose> and why does it want to uninstall kdebase?
<Nightrose> it's still beta
<apachelogger> because the copy is b0rked
<Nightrose> meh
<apachelogger> because someone should not have copied it
<apachelogger> bbecause KDE is rather slow in development coz otherwise it was stable already :P
<Nightrose> who is allesandro ghersi?
<Nightrose> this is pretty bad
<Nightrose> really
<Nightrose> people added that ppa all over the place to get amarok 2.1
<Riddell> it failed to compile is why
<Nightrose> lex79: ^
<apachelogger> no telling that lex did break it :P
<Nightrose> he copied it ;-)
<Nightrose> which i think shouldn't have been done at this point
<Riddell> I copied it
<Riddell> it needs qedje, copying that too
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> lex79: sorry
 * Nightrose missread launchpad
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I told you :P
<apachelogger> though I think that is a bug in soyuz ... it's ppa interface should show who copied something, makes blaming easier :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you copy by accident , or do you have some master plan on how to make 4.3 more stable in less time? :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's backports, it's not guaranteed to be super stable
<apachelogger> Riddell: no no, 4.3.0 would be backports
<Nightrose> i think so to
<apachelogger> 4.2.x => updates, 4.3 pre-release => experimental, 4.3.x => backports
<apachelogger> at least that was the destinationflow for intrepid *shrug*
<Riddell> experimental has stuff like a new Qt in it and other experimental bits, you can't transition from experimental to backports once the 4.3 final is out
<apachelogger> Riddell: it needs to be rebuilt
<apachelogger> technically it needs to be rebuilt between each ppa move anyway
<Riddell> ?  it's being rebuilt
<apachelogger> a) rebuilding should happen in the staging PPA
<apachelogger> b) it should not be moved to backports until 4.3.0
<apachelogger> anything should be built within staging IMHO, that way KDE in experimental would not depend on Qt 4.5.1 which would make the users life a lot easier
<Riddell> mm, but experimental isn't a good place for it, it has other experimental bits in it
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, you could apply the same reason to get amarok into the updates ppa
<apachelogger> because now pre-4.3 is in backports which is of considerable more experimental stage than amarok 2.1 :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: the whole problem is what I reported as bug 373197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373197 in soyuz "Virtual PPA" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373197
<Riddell> in our PPA discussions I did propose a backports-unstable, but didn't make it reasoning we could just use backports
<apachelogger> experimental => unstable => backports => updates maybe
<apachelogger> but really, what differs experimental from unstable?
<Riddell> experimental is a place for random stuff
<Riddell> KDE beta releases are less random
<apachelogger> hm
<javi> sebas: well I haven't mixed anything yet, it looked strange so that's why I came here first to ask
<apachelogger> needs to be discussed
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would introduced unstable, but also establish a strong policy on what can go there and what can not
<Riddell> javi: 4.2.90 is beta 2 which is now building in experimental
<Riddell> do
<Riddell> javi: 4.2.90 is beta 2 which is now building in backports
<apachelogger> bug 385503 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385503 in soyuz "PPA web UI doesn't show who copied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385503
<Riddell> I copied as the lp_archive user, you'd never know it was me, bwa ha ha
<apachelogger> ewww
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that'll just mean you'llg et blamed by default, whether you did it or not ;)
<javi> I've disabled deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<javi> and enabled deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<javi> and that last is what shows the problem
<Nightrose> javi: yea we just discussed it
<javi> ah ok sorry
<Nightrose> a package was missing
<Nightrose> Riddell copied it now
<Nightrose> so at least it should be installable again soon
<Nightrose> but you gotta decide if you want beta 2 or not
<javi> i've rather keep betas for the virtual machine :D
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> disable backports then
<javi> but then 4.2.4 updates don't show up
<javi> neither do it amarok 2.1
<Nightrose> javi: amarok 2.1 will hopefully get into backports very soon
<Nightrose> official backports that is
<javi> and for kde 4.2?
<Nightrose> no idea
<javi> :-8
<javi> ups
<javi> :-( <- thats it :D
<Riddell> has anyone looked into amarok and backports?
<Riddell> any reason it can't just go there
<Nightrose> Riddell: it needs the generator backported as well
<Nightrose> and JontheEchidna didn't have time for that
<Nightrose> besides that he said it should be ok iirc
<Riddell> we have packages in the kubuntu backports ppa
<Riddell> unrealated to the karmic packages, but they work
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Riddell: the karmic stuff should replace what we have in backports
<Riddell> apachelogger: for qtscriptgenerator?
<freinhard> should i file bugs for things going wrong with 4.2.4 on jaunty?
<Riddell> freinhard: depends what's wrong
<Riddell> Tonio_: kopete-facebook.  what's the crack?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was on vacations, looking right now
<freinhard> define some shortcut for switching desktops, klick on the big K, switch desktop and get a not functional K button in the panel
<Tonio_> Riddell: last time I checked it ftbfs but you said you uploaded the fix.... let's try right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: if it builds, then I'll upload to revu and we can get it in today
<freinhard> then get back to the original v-desktop, klick on the K, use alt-tab to focus the qt-subapplication and everything is fine again
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll prepare mid settings toonight fyi
<Tonio_> Riddell: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lkopete_videodevice
<Tonio_> Riddell: always the same issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: didn't you upload a fix for kdenetwork ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I thought I did, let me check
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<Riddell> freinhard: that sounds like a fairly complex upstream issue of the sort that is unlikely to get fixed at this stage I'm afraid, but do try the 4.3 beta 2 packages to see if it's fixed and complain if not
<Riddell> libkopete-dev.install:usr/lib/libkopete_videodevice.so
<freinhard> Riddell: there are 4.3b2 packages for jaunty?
<Tonio_> Riddell: are there karmic packages for those ?
<Riddell> >dpkg -L libkopete-dev | grep video
<Riddell> /usr/lib/libkopete_videodevice.so
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: well my pbuilder chroot is up to date, lemme check
<Riddell> freinhard: coming very soon, watch kubuntu.org
<Riddell> Tonio_: got libkopete-dev 4.2.90-0ubuntu1 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> Tonio_: so you must have /usr/lib/libkopete_videodevice.so ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking in the chroot gimme a sec
<Tonio_> dpkg -L libkopete-dev | grep video
<Tonio_> /usr/lib/libkopete_videodevice.so
<Tonio_> Riddell: got it
<Riddell> voila
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we can patch for just this atm...
<Tonio_> Riddell: could it be fixed svn maybe ?
<Riddell> patch what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: debuild works..... investigating....
<Riddell> of course it works, there's no problem!
<Tonio_> Riddell: why does puilder fail then ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe my chroot has an issue then
<Tonio_> testing...
<Riddell> it probably hasn't been updated
<Tonio_> Riddell: got a kernel freeze... it looks like I had bin diff in the dif.gz file.... retesting the buld
<Lure> Riddell: why is kde 4.3 beta in backports? I would expect backports only for stable releases and experiemental for prereleases...
 * Lure also thinks that having <release>-backports and ppa/backports makes it confusing
<Lure> Riddell: after reading backlog from apachelogger: I agree with him, we should have clear separation between released and prerelease stuff
<Lure> Riddell: people enabling backports ppa to get kde 4.2.4 are not expecting beta updates
<Lure> Riddell: however I agree with you that experimental should be considered "will eat you babies"
<Tonio_> Riddell: as debuid works and pbuilder fails
<Lure> Riddell: btw, can we use <release>-backports for 4.2.x updates? then renaming "ppa/backports" to "ppa/prerelease" would be the way to go
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we consider the build might succeed in the archives, and make an attemp ?
 * Lure rests his case ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can upload if you wish
<freinhard> any ideas howto reset the parallel port after hibernation?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it seems apport deleted all the core dumps from duplicates
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, seems like we want yet another PPA then
<Riddell> but too late for this relase I think
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect a missing build-dep
<Tonio_> Riddell: debuild inside a chroot doesn't work, but locally, no pb
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea what could be missing ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: works when kopete binary package is installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a packaging issue on that point I suspect
<Riddell> build-deps on libkopete-dev ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: libkopete-dev doesn't depend nore install kopere
<Riddell> I'd need to see the error message to say more
<Tonio_> Riddell: still the same message.... ld cannot find libkopete-videodevice
<Riddell> Tonio_: put the package on revu and I can look at it
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<Riddell> Tonio_: it needs to build-dep on kopete too
<Riddell> kopete contains the /usr/lib/libkopete_videodevice.so.4.3.0 file
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<Riddell> probably libkopete-dev should depend on kopete
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I setup a PPA
<Tonio_> Riddell: that may explain the problem
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: let me find the link
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok great
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: here it is: https://launchpad.net/~kon-smanis/+archive/ppa
<Artemis_Fowl> it contains a recent build of kgrubeditor
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: have fun :) test is whenever you find the time
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: cool :)
 * Artemis_Fowl has to go now
<Artemis_Fowl> bb
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: uhm, I hope it work. If it doesn't, then let me know
<seele> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed, this is the issue...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd say make libkopete-dev depend on kopete then
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you do that and upload?  I'm running from a live CD just now
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixing this and uploading
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdenetwork uploaded
<Tonio_> better wait for it to approve kopete-facebook then...
<Riddell> add a versioned build-dep
<Tonio_> Riddell: done
<Tonio_> Riddell: Depends: kopete (= ${binary:Version}), ${sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev}
<Riddell> **  Kubuntu alpha 2 candidate CDs need testing!
<Riddell> yay, lots of seeles!
<seele> lots of love to go around!
 * seele is looking at konversation and quassel
<seele> Riddell: if anything is going on with printing, you should put it on my TODO or i probably wont remember to look at it
<seele> seele/KarmicTODO
<ScottK> Looks like we should have bumped build-dep version needed of kdelibs-experimental in those packages that build-dep on it.
<tomsdale> Hi - Does Kubuntu/KDE consider the file /etc/hosts for name resolution at all? according to /etc/nsswitch.conf I have "hosts: files dns" so it should look for local name resolution first but it doesn't.
<rgreening> hello rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hello rgreening
<rgreening> how goes the battle rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> rgreening: battle?
<rgreening> battle, as in daily work :P
<rgreening> you know, it's all a battlefield :)
<rgreening> or is that love? I constantly mix up my sayings :>
 * rgreening guesses the battle doth no go well for Sir rickspencer3 
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rgreening> :>
<rickspencer3> rgreening: this is a fun, but stressful and busy time of the cycle for me
<rgreening> I imagine so...
<rickspencer3> I have to try to understand and articulate what the desktop teams are planning, in a manner that is digestible to various audiences
<rgreening> If I could only quit my current job and do this 7/24... :P
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rgreening> and grow 8 more arms
 * rgreening wonders about stem cells...
<rgreening> rickspencer3: well, the usb-creator-kde port for Kubuntu MID is moving along...
<rgreening> its one of the critical parts...
 * rgreening mangles some more gtk into Qt...
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seele> is there a blueprint on kubuntu mid? i have no idea what the goals are
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: so how do I install usb-creator from bzr?\
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: if you mean the -kde bit, it's not integrated into the dbian package (started but not completed). to run it form the local dir, do the following:
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: cp ./bin/usb-creator-kde . && cp ./gui/usbcreator.ui . && ./usb-creator-kde
<rgreening> do this in the bzr dir
<JontheEchidna> crash, I suppose I have the usb stick crash?
 * JontheEchidna has a few things in his usb ports
<JontheEchidna> oh, this could be the pyqt4 crash that everybody's getting in karmic
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'm in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> but software-properties works
<JontheEchidna> so my crash probably isn't the karmic pyqt crash
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: if you comment out the gobject timeout_add section, it doesn't crash.
<rgreening> so, some interaction with gobject, DbusGMainLoop and qt with it's own main/threads is likely the issue...
<rgreening> though I can't figure it out...
<JontheEchidna> there is a Qt DbusMainLoop you could try
<JontheEchidna> oh, but is this a backend running in a separate thread?
<JontheEchidna> ouch
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> so, my choices are figure out how to make it work. fork a copy of the backend, or write a wrapper class and split out the gtk/glib/gobject and qt bits into the wrapper(s) and load them depending on the fe used.
<JontheEchidna> jockey uses a DBusGMainLoop too
<JontheEchidna> woner what its doing
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: If you can figure this out, it would be a great gift :)
<rgreening> and my birthday is just around the corner :)
<JontheEchidna> it looks like jockey has an abstracted UI class that does dbus for either backend
<JontheEchidna> and the jockey-kde frontend implements a graphical representation of several UI backend functions
<JontheEchidna> and therefore doesn't have to do any dbusy-ness itself
<JontheEchidna> backend -> AbstractUI -> DE-specific UI
<JontheEchidna> to restate this after I have collected my thoughts... the abstract UI talks to the backend and gives the kde and gtk uis the strings and stuff with which to populate the GUI
<JontheEchidna> this would mean major changes to the gtk side of things
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: all the dbus, glib, gobject stuff is currently in the backend.py
<JontheEchidna> but the frontend tries to communicate with it
<JontheEchidna> usign dbus
<JontheEchidna> which causes the threading issues/crash
<JontheEchidna> or at least I think that's the cause
<JontheEchidna> I'm having similar issues with the jockey kcm
<JontheEchidna> actually, it's not that similar come to think of it
<JontheEchidna> but it is similar in that its a dbus-related crash
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: frontend has an instance of backend. Backend has all the bits. but yes, some threading issue or main loop issue for sure.
<Riddell> seele: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicNetbook
 * shtylman working on some more OO patches...goal for end of day: OO with kde integration in my PPA for jaunty :)
<rgreening> OMG shtylman.. cool
<Riddell> seele: package what upstream does and get it working is the hope
<Tonio_> ScottK: thanks for writting the specs while I was on vacations :)
<seele> Riddell: i didnt think MID was going to have much done for 4.3 but i guess i'm wrong
<firephoto> what's the new name for what was kubuntu-ppa/backports? (or wherever backport proposed things are going today) for jaunty btw.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping ping ping ping ping ping ping
<Riddell> seele: netbook not mid.  upstream says they expect it to be in working order for october and there's code there now which does something.  but it may not happen indeed
<Riddell> seele: tonio also has opinions on the apps suitable for netboot
<Riddell> firephoto: kubuntu-ppa/backports is it
<Riddell> dudes, I'm away for the next two days, let me know now if there's anything I need
<Riddell> anything you need from me
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: is the package working?
<yuriy> Riddell: userconfig package? not that urgent of course
<smarter> is it me or has Ctrl+Maj+Z(Redo) stopped working in 4.3? (beta1 at least)
<rgreening> anyone know the correct way to use gobject in a PyKde app?
<Riddell> yuriy: sorry ran out of time
<Riddell> cheereo all, back on saturday sometime
<Riddell> oh please test the daily and daily-live CDs and report on iso.qa.ubuntu.com, alpha 2 candidates need testing
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yes, i got it installed OK. i havent had a chance to look at all the changes yet though
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok nice. I just wanted to check that
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: btw there arent many changes. only the autmagic management is new
<Artemis_Fowl> automagic*
<Artemis_Fowl> yeah, confirmed. looking at the changelog, the only UI changes is Automagic management and using PolicyKit to acquire root priveleges. nothing else has changed in the UI
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: i suppose kgrubeditor can enter main with grub2?
<apachelogger> scripts should make it a lot easier to avoid debian-magic, right? :)
<lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5612
<apachelogger> not now!
<apachelogger> I am on a code roll here
<lex79> lol
<asraniel> any estimation when kde 4.3 beta 2 will be ready in backports for 9.04 ?
<smarter> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-fr-base/+bug/380011 damn, why do people feel obligated to hack perfectly valid upstream translations? :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380011 in langpack-o-matic "KDE translations: French words same as English are overriden by another language" [Medium,In progress]
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: well, it doesn't support grub2 yet
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: well, once you made it support grub2 :)
<apachelogger> or is the debian-magic support going to be done before that?
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: if I ever find the time...
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: it is already done
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: recently completed
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: also released?
<Artemis_Fowl> not yet releases
<Artemis_Fowl> released*
<Artemis_Fowl> soon to be released
<Artemis_Fowl> within the next month I suppose
<apachelogger> I see
<Artemis_Fowl> seele must review it first plus I should finish some other minor things for the code to release
<apachelogger> once it is, we should restart the main inclusion process
<Artemis_Fowl> probably
<apachelogger> I am afraid already :D
<Artemis_Fowl> I think someone mentioned in the MIR that grub2 isn't necessary for the inclusion in main
<Artemis_Fowl> eg. a statement that grub2 isn't supported would be fine
<Artemis_Fowl> anyway
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: well, in 9.10 the default bootloader is grub2 ... so it might very well be required now
<Artemis_Fowl> oh
<Artemis_Fowl> didn't know that
<apachelogger> though upgrades do not get grub2, only new installs, so it might very well not be a requirement
<apachelogger> it certainly is a requirement for being on the CD ... but since grub is still in main I think it would justify to have a GUI config editor for it in main as well
<apachelogger> well, this will have to be discussed in the MIR :S
<Artemis_Fowl> btw you guys are heros. debian packaging...oh god. it took me about 3 days to make a proper source debian package and make LP compile it for a PPA... :/
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: grub2 has the same options as grub?
<apachelogger> well, the config is completely different AFAIK
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact about everything is completely different since grub2 is a rewrite of grub
<Artemis_Fowl> because if a single UI can fir both cases, then only parsing the menu file is the issue
<Artemis_Fowl> fit*
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: I didn't look into it much yet, but I would suppose that feature parity is a target for ubuntu 9.10
 * Artemis_Fowl should install grub2 in a virtual box machine and test it
<Artemis_Fowl> I have absolutely no idea how things are in the Grub2-land
<smarter> Artemis_Fowl: the format is quiet different, but it works more or less like the old one, with debian automagic in the middle :)
 * smarter digs for his old grub.cfg
 * apachelogger notes that the code needed for storing and reading configurations settings can at times be quite epic alright
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/192873/
<apachelogger> smarter: Artemis_Fowl: ^
<smarter> damn, too fast :p
<apachelogger> tbh
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: nice. I'll keep it for test-casing
<apachelogger> smarter: batpaste ftw
<smarter> I should use that :)
<apachelogger> I actually think that the whole file is more or less script influenced
<smarter> as noted in the big fat warning in the top :p
<apachelogger> that is where the whole references come from, each script spits in its settings etc.
 * apachelogger goes back to epic settings code
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm, seems as if reading the configs will be painful
<smarter> for changes to not be removed at every update, you'd have to edit stuff in /etc/grub.d
<Artemis_Fowl> multiple files...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you'd need to override I suppose
<smarter> or if you go the easy way and don't dare to touch the automagically generated stuff, add files in there
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: could you please dump me the contents of your /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub?
 * apachelogger is wondering how to reduce the lines of config manipulation code :S
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/192877/
<apachelogger> the latter
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/grub.d.tar.bz2
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: nice. thank you
<Artemis_Fowl> I would install GRUB2 in my machine but I still need grub legacy for testing
<Artemis_Fowl> virtual box to my rescue I suppose
<apachelogger> vbox \o/
<Artemis_Fowl> ?
 * Tonio_ works on packagekit packages
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: virtualbox = vbox :P
<Artemis_Fowl> y
<Artemis_Fowl> what I din't is \o/
<Artemis_Fowl> what I didn't get*
<Artemis_Fowl> ^^
<apachelogger> uh, I think I can squeeze some slocs out of abusing configRead() for setting the instance variables, though that probably is kinda evil ... evil is good though :P
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: well, that is my_right_arm my_head my_left_arm
<Artemis_Fowl> that
<Artemis_Fowl> I didn't know
<lex79> JontheEchidna: launchpad bug 385676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385676 in audex "New upstream release audex 0.71b3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385676
<e-jat> bug 385647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385647 in kdenetwork "kopete 4.2.90-0ubuntu1 crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385647
<nixternal> turning apport-qt into apport-kde is no joke, it is a lot more than just s/QApplication/KApplication/
<e-jat> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192900/
<e-jat> did i miss the phonon package ?
<e-jat> anyone?
<nixternal> what package are you trying to build?
<nixternal> are you depending on and using pkg-kde-tools?
<nixternal> e-jat: ^^
<nixternal> you need to dep on pkg-kde-tools and libqt4-phonon-dev <- debian/control
<nixternal> in and in debian/rules you need:
<nixternal> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<neversfelde> wah, why can't we use a mediawiki :)
<neversfelde> I started a description of how to use the PPAs
<neversfelde> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ChristianMangold/UsingKubuntuPPAs
<nixternal> DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_ALL := -- -xphonon
 * nixternal goes back to working on apport
<Quintasan> nixternal: Aren't we supposed to use debian-qt-kde.mk for kde core modules?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I uploaded digikam in experimental to fix bug 377560, it works
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377560 in digikam "[karmic] Digikam does not display anything in the main pane" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377560
<JontheEchidna> lex79: just to make sure that you aren't working on it already, have you started on the new qtcurve?
<JontheEchidna> (I'm sponsoring your audex package at the moment by the way)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: no
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: when you have time, bug 385707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385707 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release (QtCurve 0.63.0)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385707
<JontheEchidna> includes Messages.sh :)
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> I think I could publish my synergy plasmoid now
<apachelogger> 0.0.0.1
<apachelogger> code looks pretty slick, well except for the epic configuration fuzz
<smarter> apachelogger: isn't a kcm module more appropriate than a plasmoid for configuring synergy? :)
<smarter> (though it's probably not as fun to do)
<apachelogger> yes, no, doesn't matter
<apachelogger> I splitted the code earlier today, so one could create a KCM as easy
<apachelogger> if it is possible using ruby-kde that is :D
<smarter> yay for ruby stuff in kde :p
 * apachelogger is wondering how to split the UI stuff out though
<apachelogger> really, the plasmoid would be like 30 SLOC if I get the UI and associated configuration bloat out of the plasmoid code
<apachelogger> well, maybe 100 SLOC :D
<smarter> use Qt Designer?
<apachelogger> smarter: it still needs to setup the UI and fill it with the config's data
<smarter> put that in a separate class then
<apachelogger> well, doing that is kinda difficult without taking away the dynamics though :P
<apachelogger> would have to split into a gazillion functions or something
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<neversfelde> ah
<apachelogger> smarter: I could use the designer ui files as implementation base I suppose
<apachelogger> that way I could hook the configuration crap into the UI loading essentially hiding it from the UI component, while still allowing the component to fiddle with the UI as it wishes to
<smarter> you mean hacking the .cpp(or .rb in that case I guess) generated by designer?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> class SynergyShareConfig < Ui_SynergyShareConfig
<smarter> yes, that's the normal way to do it then :)
<apachelogger> SynergyShareConfig implements a complete Ui_... but essentially I can add the config parsing and add it to a hooked-in setupUi function
<apachelogger> never hack generated code :D
<smarter> yep
 * smarter wonders if Qt Declarative UI will make all that better
<apachelogger> makes also a lot more sense because right now the config magic is done independent from the UI object even though it is realyl the same :D
<smarter> I personally can't seem to understand what it is, what it does and why it does it, same for about anything in Qt Kinetic actually (wut is a state-machine?)
<apachelogger> smarter: something useful for sure :D
<smarter> totally unrelated: http://www.lolcatbible.com
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-11
<JontheEchidna> netsplits suck
<ScottK> Tonio_: No problem.   I figure you're doing the work, so writing the spec is the least I can do.
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> I get "CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPhonon.cmake:63 (message):" trying to compile choqok
<bobesponja> any idea what's wrong? (I'm on karmic)
<bobesponja> I have libphonon-dev and libqt4-phonon-dev installed
<JontheEchidna> you'll need to re-install kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev --reinstall
<bobesponja> ok, thanks a lot
<lex79> JontheEchidna: plasma-addons FTBS on kubuntu backport
 * JontheEchidna mumbles something about everything being perfect in -experimental
<lex79> JontheEchidna: me too
<lex79> maybe we can drop libmarble-dev
<bobesponja> JontheEchidna: still happening http://pastie.org/private/azeiw5upzpyftlrpo0mscw
<JontheEchidna> bobesponja: maybe try reinstalling libqt4-phonon-dev and kdelibs5-dev
<bobesponja> k
<JontheEchidna> lex79: maybe it's trying to build against an old libmarble-dev?
<JontheEchidna> like maybe if it was still using 4.2.85 when it started building
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes
<lex79> uhm
<JontheEchidna> Get:321 http://ftpmaster.internal jaunty/main libmarble-dev 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 [51.8kB]
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I try to retry build
 * ScottK notes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/4:4.2.90-0ubuntu3/+build/1069000/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdenetwork_4:4.2.90-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz at NCommander.
<bobesponja> awesome, thanks :)
<bobesponja> it worked
<JontheEchidna> :D
<neversfelde> bobesponja: is there a new choqok version?
<bobesponja> neversfelde: no, but I like to run trunk :)
<neversfelde> ah ok, not many changes, or?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: btw, I'm disagree with these ppas, in italian forum users confusion, they don't know what to do
<JontheEchidna> me too :(
<JontheEchidna> its not exactly like we can downgrade though. We're screwed
<bobesponja> what's wrong with ppa?
<JontheEchidna> oh, beta2 got uploaded to kubuntu-ppa/backports instead of kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<JontheEchidna> nothing but headaches
<neversfelde> will it be moved to experimental?
<vorian> nothing should be in experimental except stuff we need tested
<vorian> like networkplasmajiggy
<JontheEchidna> actually, it was all in experimental and ready to release monday
<neversfelde> I think it is not a good solution to provide stable software and beta versions in the same ppa. People who want to install amarok 2.1 are upgrading to 4.3 beta
<JontheEchidna> right
<vorian> hrm
<JontheEchidna> this is what we used kubuntu-experimental for last cycle with KDE 4.1
<JontheEchidna> *4.2
<JontheEchidna> Once KDE hit 4.2.0, it went in to kubuntu-members-kde4 (analagous to kubuntu-ppa/backports)
<JontheEchidna> This was just a failure of communication
<lex79> yes !
<neversfelde> anyway, we need warnings to not use ppas in productive environments and a description of what ppas are, when we publis
<neversfelde> sorry
<neversfelde> publish some news on kubuntu.org
<claydoh> as well as the mailing list and forums too
<lex79> there are people who have beta2 from experimental and people who have beta2 from backports and peopple who have both lol
<JontheEchidna> that can't be... healthy. urgh
<vorian> urgh
<neversfelde> I think the only solution to not confuse users ist to shutdown the old experimental ppa and to create a wiki page that describes the difference between the three new ppas
<neversfelde> I started one here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ChristianMangold/UsingKubuntuPPAs
<neversfelde> probably a native speaker can write a better text?
<jjesse> neversfelde: i agree
<JontheEchidna> the problem isn't with the old experimental ppa
<JontheEchidna> I already cleared that one out
<neversfelde> this page should be linked in every news that is about software in our ppas
<JontheEchidna> the problem is that the new ones are being misused already :(
<neversfelde> yes, that might be the reason why users are so confused
<vorian> http://machinecrusade.net/100_2694.JPG
<jjesse> how can be it being used incorrectly already?
<JontheEchidna> ok, here's the story from the top
<neversfelde> KDE 4.3 beta2 should go to experimental, before hundreds of users smash their systems with beta software :)
<JontheEchidna> as we all know, we have Amarok 2.1 in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<JontheEchidna> we also had KDE 4.3 beta 1 in kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah, saw that
<JontheEchidna> the ninjas package 4.3 beta2 and push it to experimental by monday  this week
<JontheEchidna> Riddell thinks we're uploading to kubuntu-ppa/backports and starts to copy the packages over
<JontheEchidna> the builds fail for some reason or another (dunno why), and then when I get Riddell's ping I tell him that we were supposed to be using experimental
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames/4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1/+build/1065645/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdegames_4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz too
<JontheEchidna> but then he goes and rebuilds them and does a release with the packages half built
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, ?
<JontheEchidna> and now we have all the headaches
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: not related to arm, see backlog
<NCommander> Yeah, sounds like fun
<NCommander> And I got reports that python-qt4/sip4 are suffering an all-architecture breakage that breaks plasma
 * neversfelde is glad, that he uses a dev release, better than jaunty with ppas :D
<JontheEchidna> ^unfortunately this may be true :/
 * NCommander still needs to wipe and rebuild his laptop
<JontheEchidna> like I said, just a failure of communication
<vorian> why not move amarok to a safer place?
<neversfelde> we should pull back the news on kubuntu.org, delete the packages in ppa backports and upload 4.3 beta2 again to experimental, if that is not yet done
<vorian> we can just copy them, no need to upload
<neversfelde> ok
<JontheEchidna> no need, they're already in experimental
<JontheEchidna> experimental has been ready for release since monday ;-)
<neversfelde> than only change the news on kubuntu.org and delte in backports
<lex79> in experimental are build against libqt 4.5.1, in backport not
<neversfelde> s/than/then
<JontheEchidna> ah man, and they have the same version in both ppas don't they...
<JontheEchidna> we may have to re-up just to bump the version a bit
<lex79> yes
<lex79> JontheEchidna: <Riddell> JontheEchidna: backports is intended for backports of the next KDE releases.  experimental has stuff like qt 4.5.1 in it which is for different users
<lex79> so, the problem is build against 4.5.1 or not for beta2 backport?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think that's really a problem
<JontheEchidna> all of the beta1 users have been using 4.5.1
<JontheEchidna> The users of Amarok 2.1 and KDE 4.3 beta x *are* quite different, however
<lex79> JontheEchidna: why? users have used experimental for beta1?
<JontheEchidna> right, beta1 was published to experimental and released
<lex79> oh
<lex79> I think amarok and other apps -> backports, kde 4.3-> experimental, kde 4.2.x -> updates
<neversfelde> +1
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what we did for jaunty (except with ppas with different names)
<DaskreeCH> What's the official usage of backports?
<neversfelde> and once KDE 4.3 is stable -> Updates
<lex79> and updates staging? what is? lol
<JontheEchidna> lex79: for building stuff before pushing to -updates, -backports, etc
<JontheEchidna> so that we can build everything and get it all published so people don't get half-upgraded systems while everything is building
<JontheEchidna> but we dont' have enough space to use it yet :/
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> the soyuz dudes are being unusually slow about that
<DaskreeCH> vorian: What's whith the power supply pic?
<neversfelde> I am confused
<vorian> DaskreeCH: I just had my computer open to put a new graphics card in, and thought I'd take a pic
<neversfelde> can Amarok 2.1 go to updates, when it is tested enough?
<jjesse> i am too but i'm not quite the developer so i get confused easily
<lex79> neversfelde: once kde 4.3 is stable -> updates I think is not a good solution, because where we can put 4.2.x if in updates there is 4.3?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: a more correct would be official ubuntu backports
<DaskreeCH> So how come Amarok and Koffice don't go to backports ?
<JontheEchidna> the ppa backports or the official backports?
<lex79> amarok and koffice is in official backports?
<neversfelde> so 4.2.* is an update and the stable 4.3 will be a backport?
<JontheEchidna> nope, amarok might be in official backports soon though
<DaskreeCH> So what's the difference between fficial backports and ppa backports ?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: correct
<JontheEchidna> If 4.3 is "good enough" it'd probably go in to jaunty-backports like 4.2 did for intrepid
<DaskreeCH> We sign off on ppa backports while someone else signs off on Onfficial ?
<vorian> (4.3 final)
<JontheEchidna> less red tape, so we can get stuff up there the day of the release
<JontheEchidna> in unofficial backports
<DaskreeCH> Ok so functioanlly there is no difference other than time lag ?
<neversfelde> we should call it test-updates and test-backports :)
<JontheEchidna> right, that and varying quality caused by blunders such as these
<JontheEchidna> *varying quality issues
<DaskreeCH> ok so it's agreed that experimental is the lowest quality and the shortest time period
<DaskreeCH> should updates be high quality long time period before release?
<neversfelde> I still think that alpha and beta packages should never be in backports or updates ppa, that stuff should be in experimental
<neversfelde> as amarok beta was
<JontheEchidna> me too
<DaskreeCH> so what's the difference between backports and updates?
<nixternal> how the hell do you bring a machine out of standby mode?
<DaskreeCH> updates is safer?
<DaskreeCH> nixternal: Offer it a seat
<vorian> DaskreeCH: updates is like 4.2.3 to 4.2.4
<JontheEchidna> we can then use the -updates packages for regression testing to hopefully get it in to official updates
<DaskreeCH> vorian: so major version bumps never turn up there?
<vorian> DaskreeCH: ✓
<DaskreeCH> if in the middle of a  Kubuntu cycle they put out Koffice 2.6 backports gets that and updates keeps Koffice 2.5.x ?
<vorian> yes
<DaskreeCH> ok now we need to kinda enforce that socially :0
<vorian> YUS!
<vorian> nixternal: laptop?
 * DaskreeCH also thinks that we need some regression tests for auto builds
<DaskreeCH>  When is hte next Kubuntu meeting ?
<neversfelde> DaskreeCH: http://www.doodle.com/gnrcikfvukhxce2s
<neversfelde> seems to be no targeted date yet
<DaskreeCH> neversfelde: Ha ha I guess it wasnt't today?
<vorian> the main KDE release updates are not autobuilds
<neversfelde> hehe
<JontheEchidna> The best time seems to be Tuesday at 9 UTC
<vorian> darn it!
<JontheEchidna> or should I say... 21:00 UTC
<vorian> I always miss the meetings
<DaskreeCH> vorian: yes but stil something like a scriptthat will run an install of atlest kubuntu-desktop and then run each program to see if they break and record errors
<vorian> stupid $WORK
<vorian> DaskreeCH: oh, yes - I agree with that
<DaskreeCH> http://tinyurl.com/kubuntuwww
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Oh, darn, were all those times UTC?
 * ryanakca should probably change his times then
<JontheEchidna> that's the best we can guess
<JontheEchidna> otherwise all the times are a lot later than usual
<yuriy> wait the times were UTC? that might explain things
<yuriy> they're still weird though
<nixternal> Apport PyQt4 -> PyKDE4 complete!
<vorian> ^5 nixternal!
<nixternal> 2 apport tasks down, 2 more to go :)
<nixternal> Riddell: apport-kde completed :)
<nixternal> interesting...2 messages asking me for something I can't do: msg#1) get me free ubuntu t-shirts (note I can't even get myself free ubuntu t-shirts silly), and msg#2) can you get me on board at canonical (note I can't even get myself on board at Canonical silly)
<nixternal> interesting emails this evening
<nixternal> back to hacking on apport...want to get it all done so I can have my plate cleared for Kubuntu Netbook Hacking
<vorian> nixternal: can you get ME on board at canonical though?
<nixternal> get you on board the end of my foot! :p
<vorian> :o
 * vorian should get a netbook
 * vorian figures out how to talk the mrs into it
<nixternal> Help -> Report Bug should use apport
<nixternal> where do I even start on that one, anyone want to offer me a tip?
<nixternal> and if you tell me to not play leapfrog with a unicorn I will beat you up
<ScottK> nixternal: There's a launchpad integration patch somewhere that should be a good basis.
<nixternal> right, I have been trying to find that damn thing
<nixternal> that was in KDE3
 * nixternal goes back, WAY BACK!
<ScottK> No, we had one in Jaunty.
<nixternal> hrmm, just didn't stick I take it
<ScottK> Or maybe we didn't.  Dunno for sure.
<nixternal> hrmm
 * ScottK has been home less than 24 hours since before UDS, so my situational awareness is kind of low ATM.
<nixternal> for stuff in bzr that is under ~kubuntu-members, can people propose merges that aren't in ~kubuntu-members?
<nixternal> instead of passing silly diffs around
<ScottK> Anyone can propose a merge.
<ScottK> If you're in kubuntu-members you can just commit directly.
<nixternal> ok, wasn't for sure how it worked when it was a team branch and not a project branch
<nixternal> oh sweet, the integration should be easy
<nixternal> heh, how to fix standby issue in Ubuntu ->  ctrl+alt+sysrq+r  ctrl+alt+sysrq+s  ctrl+alt+sysrq+e  ctrl+alt+sysrq+i  ctrl+alt+sysrq+u ctrl+alt+sysrq+b   will fix it, youll reboot though.
<nixternal> sounds like Windows :p
<vorian> really?
<nixternal> that's what was recommended to me
<vorian> *don't press random buttons like that again*
<DaskreeCH> Why Ctrl+Alt ?
<DaskreeCH> So bringing back up the Repos discussion
<DaskreeCH>  Digikam is coming up for a 1.0 release Would that be in backports?
<e-jat> can someone help me on this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/192900/
<vorian> 06/10/09|18:17 < JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev --reinstall
<vorian> 06/10/09|18:20 < JontheEchidna> bobesponja: maybe try reinstalling libqt4-phonon-dev and kdelibs5-dev
<vorian> e-jat: ^
<e-jat> need to reinstall it .. trying ...
<nixternal> e-jat: sudo apt-get --purge remove libqt4-phonon-dev
<nixternal> then reinstall it...totally forgot about that
<e-jat> nixternal: ok thanks ..
<robotgeek> wow, i have him same advice. lol
<e-jat> nixternal: http://tinyurl.com/nets7t
<e-jat> thats y i try to compile kopete from svn
<e-jat> even i hv update to version kopete 4.2.90-0ubuntu3 ... the bugs still happen
<e-jat> thanks nixternal its work .. :)
<nixternal> e-jat: I apologize for not even catching that last night
<nixternal> I recently had the same exact issue
<nixternal> it was an upgrade last week that broke that
<e-jat> nixternal: owh ..
<e-jat> i just upgrade to karmic ..
<e-jat> hopefully .. compiling from svn will get temp fix
<nixternal> I am a quilt dummy!!!
<nixternal> bah, I see why the hell it isn't working for me
<e-jat> nixternal: still cant make kopete work :(
<e-jat> kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_yahoo.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6Kopete8ProtocolC2ERK14KComponentDataP7QObjectb
 * DaskreeCH kicks Coova Chilli hard
<e-jat> should i purge the kopete n try to reinstall with the latest package ?
<e-jat> nixternal: r u working on it now ? <nixternal> bah, I see why the hell it isn't working for me <---- may i know why ? :)
<DaskreeCH> Why does kontact turn up twice in Krunner?
<_groo_> hi/2 all
<_groo_> JontheEchidna: jon are you there?
<_groo_> ScottK: scott?
<_groo_> apachelogger: ping?
<_groo_> any dev? :P
<_groo_> i hate when devs have a life ¬¬
<ScottK> _groo_: What's up?
<_groo_> hi ScottK
<_groo_> ScottK: are you guys aware that kdeutils is broken in both experimental and backports? beta 2
<ScottK> I'm not.
<_groo_>   kdeutils: Depends: kde-printer-applet (>= 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> Same problem I uploaded a fix for yesterday to the archive, right?
<_groo_> which makes sense since in the ppas the package is renamed as printer-applet only
<_groo_> ScottK: but you sent to karmic correct?
<_groo_> no one updated jaunty
<ScottK> Yes.
<e-jat> ScottK: how bout kopete :(
<ScottK> _groo_: I haven't been following the PPA packages.
<_groo_> and since you guys published it in the kubuntu page, its gonna piss a lot of otherwise happy users :d
<_groo_> also kdebindings is nowhere to be found.. and it was working correctly in experimental
<e-jat> _groo_: its mean better user kubuntu-experimental ?
<e-jat> rather than kubuntu-ppa?
<ScottK> _groo_: I'm currently on travel for $WORK, so only have limited attention to pay to Kubuntu right now (I've been home for less than 24 hours since before UDS).
<_groo_> e-jat: bot have the same problem, since backports only copied the experimental pckages
<_groo_> ScottK: sure scort, im not complaining, im just reporting, could you please inform the proper channels then?
<e-jat> _groo_: thats why desktop gone .... so i decide to move to karmic ..
<_groo_> i gotta go in 5, just wanted to report what i found
<ScottK> This is pretty much the proper channel.
<ScottK> Maybe vorian can fix ....
<_groo_> does vorian reads backlogs?
<ScottK> Maybe.
<_groo_> 50/50 answer.. i love those ¬¬
<_groo_> dave.. will i dream?
<_groo_> maybe...
<_groo_> for those too young.. shamelesse rip of 2010 space odissey
 * ScottK is not too young.
<_groo_> mid thirties?
<_groo_> well gotta go before my wife kills me :D see ya all tomorrow...
 * _groo_ out
 * ScottK notes groo is short a decade.
<e-jat> :)
<shtylman> Riddell: I have been thinking...and if we have the room (or can maybe create the room) putting a few games on the install disk might be a good idea. Firstly, users can play a game or two while they wait for the install. Second...having a game or two preinstalled means that if they have downtime or are waiting for updates they can go launch a game. Games might also make it more likely that they search for more games through pac
<shtylman>  installer and become more familiar with that at the same time....just a few quick thoughts ;)
<ScottK> shtylman: We discussed this a bit at UDS and decided not.
<shtylman> ScottK: yea...I remember...just wanted to bring it up in case we ever did create the disk space
<shtylman> I think the potential benefits are there for the lay person
<shtylman> I know it probly won't happen...but we can bounce it around every now and then :)
<ScottK> shtylman: How goes OOo?
<shtylman> ScottK: good...I sent my initial patches to the OO list for some installation help.
<ScottK> Cool.
<shtylman> I have the migration mostly done and just got stuck on the actual install part
<shtylman> so once I get a response to that I hope to have something in my PPA before too long
<yuriy> arora is currently leaking memory quite a bit worse than firefox, that's got to be fixed
<nixternal> pfft, changing out the bug report stuff in KDE was a hell of a lot easier than I though
<nixternal> I utilized all of the bug report framework already in place, just changed it to a process and fed it:
<nixternal> *proc << '/usr/share/apport/apport-qt' << '-f' << '-p' << aboutData->appName();
<nixternal> <3 kdelibs
<nixternal> now lets see if it builds :p
<e-jat> nixternal: r u here?
<nixternal> e-jat: ya
<nixternal> booyah, added the apport support to kdelibs for Report Bug, just pushed to bzr the changes
<e-jat> how your kopete ?
<nixternal> and, I also fixed an upstream issue with kdesdk and not building since someone forgot to add -DQT3_SUPPORT for svn kioslave
<nixternal> e-jat: it works
<nixternal> is it not supposed to work?
<e-jat> i reinstall the kopete 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu3 still not work :(
<nixternal> knocking out that Kubuntu/Todo list baby!
<nixternal> mine works fine
<e-jat> so where should i look into ?
<nixternal> e-jat: you might need to get rid of ~/.kde/*/kopete as there might be something munged up there
<e-jat> nixternal: trying ..
<nixternal> ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and ~/.kde/share/config/kopete*
<e-jat> then reinstall ?
<nixternal> no need to reinstall
<e-jat> k
<nixternal> need to keep the support type stuff unless it is development related to a minimum in here...as typically nobody will answer support requests in a devel channel, plus this time of night, it is odd someone is around :)
<e-jat> nixternal: after rid off the 2 folder .. i can open kopete .. but suddently when i want to add my yahoo account .. it crash ..
<e-jat> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_yahoo.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6Kopete8ProtocolC2ERK14KComponentDataP7QObjectb
<e-jat> :(
<nixternal> I just finished chatting with someone on yahoo, not to rub it in or anything
<e-jat> ill try to purge .. then reinstall .. is it ok ?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> nhandler: what are you doing up this late?
<e-jat> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193267/
<nixternal> sudo apt-get -f install
<nixternal> I am going to bed, g'nite
<e-jat> nixternal: nite ..
<nixternal> 02:12:51 [   dashbot] 4.3/kdesdk build likely fixed by nixternal (5 dashstars)
<nixternal> ahh, nice little present before I go to bed :)
<e-jat> :)
<e-jat> cannot force to install :(
<nixternal> that is because kopete-crypto is bad packaging
<nixternal> Depends: libkleo4 (= 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nixternal> ya, kopete-cryptography needs a packaging overhaul...it won't work until then
<nixternal> on that note, g'nite!
<e-jat> nixternal: nite .. c ya soo n
<Mamarok> claydoh: I answered Steven for the umpteen time and asked him to join the forum, you are in BCc
<Quintasan> wtf, why policykit in kpackagekit asks me for ROOT password instead of mine?
<apachelogger> wicked code \o/
<freinhard> good morning! which one of the new kubuntu-ppa backports do i want on jaunty? saw that backports does contain 4.3b2 but no qt, so i guess i want experimental?
<freinhard> s/ppa backports/ppa repositories/
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: any news on getting amarok into official backports?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Package+KIO?content=106694&PHPSESSID=23aaa45cf982e6a01b82587b34bb0aac
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be a good start for a kio protocol
<Tonio_> Riddell: especially since it links packagekit
<apachelogger> if only packagekit was usable
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm just packaging the 0.4.x branch
<apachelogger> does it fix the upgrade-which-pulls-in-and-or-removes-packages scenario?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive/0.4.x
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't know yet
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but it has a lot more features
<apachelogger> well, if it comes with a built in coffee machine it still would be a rather useless application for at least 25% of scenarios
<apachelogger> not to mention that it failing on above mentioned scneario basically makes all news on kubuntu.org rather worthless
<apachelogger> not that the news would be much understandable to anyone but those who would not use packagekit anyway ;-)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: Riddell is out till saturday or sunday
<Nightrose> apachelogger: do you have time to get amarok into official backports? it s*cks to still have users come to us complaining about 2.0.2
<Nightrose> it would be nice to get 2.1 to as many users as possible
<Tonio_> Nightrose: thx for the info
 * apachelogger is unfortunately still on a code roll
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> Tonio_: you maybe?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: not that I don't want to, but I'm against backports, since we don't have enough resources to maintain them....
<Tonio_> Nightrose: are there showstopper bugs with 2.0 ?
<Tonio_> appart from poor interface ?
<apachelogger> anyone using synergy?
<Nightrose> Tonio_: there are _a lot_ of problems with 2.0.2 and we get kubuntuusers complaining all the time plus useless bugreports
<Nightrose> it's a real problem for upstream
<apachelogger> backports aint gonna change that all to much though
<Nightrose> and keeping 2.0.2 until karmik really hurts us
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well a lot more people have backports enabled than the ppa
<Tonio_> Nightrose: why not a backport then ;)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: ? that's what i'm asking for
<Tonio_> Nightrose: the thing is that I'm not very used to the backports process....
<Tonio_> ScottK: arround ?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: he would be the man fo this
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I would really think that a lot is not too correct
<apachelogger> Nightrose: backports can cause way too many problems
<Tonio_> Nightrose: from my experience amarok works "correctly" on jaunty
<apachelogger> hell, even updates cause way too many :P
<Tonio_> Nightrose: although it's not exceptional, I agree
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's my concern too...
 * apachelogger got 0.1 of his synergy plasmoid ready for release but doesn't feel like QAing it :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: so are you against 2.1 in backports just because not many people use it? cause if so i have to disagree
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> IMHO you can backport all you want, but I doubt that it will have much use against the 2.0 complaints
<Nightrose> you folks released with 2.0.2 which caused us a hell of a lot of bad publicity once jaunty hit people
<Nightrose> so now please help us with getting this fixed as well as possible
<Nightrose> i know we can't reach everyone with the update
<Nightrose> and that's fine
<Nightrose> but backports helps at least with some of them
<Nightrose> and i see no got reason not to get 2.1 into backports
<Nightrose> *good
 * Nightrose really hates to complain and sound whiny about this but it really is a problem for upstream and your users
<Tonio_> packagekit and packagekit-gnome are done.... now kpackagekit ;)
<tsimpson> someone should think up a good reply for bug #385802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385802 in kubuntu-meta "KDE updates should be available through normal repos rather than ppas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385802
 * Nightrose agrees
<Nightrose> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> http://www.kde-look.org:80/content/show.php?content=106711
<apachelogger> tsimpson: like that it has been discussed and done in the past and basically just needs approval from tb anyway? :P
<tsimpson> apachelogger: it just needs to be worded nicely and clearly
<apachelogger> meh :P
<tsimpson> it's bound to come up again, so the answer should be "complete" I guess
<Quintasan> meh, I always forget there are some plasmoids that don't require compiling :P
<sourcemaker> are there packages for the 9.30 kernel? (compatible to 9.04)?
<ghostcube> hi folks
<ghostcube> just tried to do dost-upgrade and the following packages are going to be removed all dev and dbg packages
<ghostcube> kde-devel kdebase-dev kdebase-runtime-dbg kdebase-workspace-dbg kdemultimedia-dbg kdeplasma-addons-data libplasma-dev
<ghostcube> is therre an replacement
<Mamarok> dist-upgrade from what to what?
<ghostcube> oh sorry :) 4.2.4 to 4.30 beta 2 i think so :)
<Nightrose> ghostcube: you are probably seeing the broken backports ppa
<Nightrose> Riddell said he fixed it yesterday
<ghostcube> hmm yes its the ppa fresh apt-get update
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^ can you check if the ppa is still b0rked
<ghostcube> thx for the info :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: its not
<vorian> ScottK: yes, i read backlogs :P
<apachelogger> the packaging however might be
<apachelogger> especially the removal of -dev seems to be indicating this
<Nightrose> jep
<ghostcube> so i should wait or should i update and install them later again
<JontheEchidna> I pushed a fixed kde-devel to kubuntu-ppa/experimental for beta1
<JontheEchidna> *kde-meta, which builds kde-devel
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: not yet, I'll look at it today
<Nightrose> thx :)
<ghostcube> ok i will wait a day guys :)
<rgreening> Riddell: do you know if proxies work in Arora? Seems broken for me...
<rgreening> Riddell: nevermind. The proxy conf dialog is horrible. It's needs some serious love to clean-up and make more usable.
<rgreening> perhaps even some integration with KDE back-end...
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f2d825569 <-- can anyone tell what's this?
<tsimpson> probably that gtk.ToggleButton.__init__() is given too many args
<agateau> brag time!
<agateau> fixed background of Arora location bar when using Oxygen
<agateau> proof: http://imagebin.ca/view/xjrm6IS.html
<agateau> :)
<Lure> are kubuntu alpha2 cd's already near ready?
 * Lure would test them tonight on his system
 * Lure thinks that jaunty is becoming too boring ;-)
<Mamarok> from #kubuntu:
<Mamarok> 15:41 < Alcapond> Hi - installed KDE 4.3b2 today - and everything is working fine! Great work there!
<Quintasan> hmmm, KPackageKit is asking for root password instead of mine, wtf?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: is Kubuntus plasma compiled with ruby support? I can't install your synergy plasma widget although ruby-kde4 and synergy are installed
<Quintasan> what neversfelde said
<vorian> dudes
<Quintasan> ?
<vorian> nothing, i'm frustrated at kwin atm
<mgraesslin> vorian: what's wrong?
<vorian> hrmm
<vorian> it seem dri is wrong
<sebas> mgraesslin, zarin: after a couple of hours of use with the new driver, the move window between xinerama screens hangery is gone it seems
<sebas> mgraesslin: update your driver :)
<vorian> it's not kwin, its dri it seems
<sebas> Not that it's the right channel for that ;)
<mgraesslin> :-)
<sebas> And I wondered why zarin isn't here :>
<vorian> weird
<vorian> i selected dri again, now it accepts that configuration
<Nightrose> vorian: hey :)   any updates on my problem by any chance?
 * vorian checks
<vorian> Nightrose: sometimes these things take a while to even check :/
<Nightrose> vorian: understood
<flacoste> is iPod touch support available in the amarok 2.1 package?
<flacoste> it doesn't seem to work here
<nixternal> Nightrose: pong?
<Nightrose> nixternal: got 5 mins for a query?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yes it is
<apachelogger> neversfelde: any detailed error message?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: mhh, how to install synergy? I tried it from a local file and with kgethotnewstuff
<neversfelde> Installing failed
<apachelogger> hm
<neversfelde> I guess that is not a detailed error message
<apachelogger> neversfelde: check if it is in the list
<apachelogger> there might be some issue in 4.2
<apachelogger> I only tested with 4.3
<neversfelde> oh yes it is and I tested it with jaunty and karmic
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> screwy plasma
<nixternal> Nightrose: sure
<neversfelde> it is only in the list, I can't add it
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what happens when you try?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Could not create a ruby-script ScriptEngine for the Synergy widget.
<apachelogger> weird
<apachelogger> neversfelde: dpkg -S plasma.rb
<apachelogger> neversfelde: dpkg -S applet.rb
<neversfelde> libkorundum4-ruby1.8: /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/KDE/plasma.rb
<neversfelde> dpkg: *applet.rb* nicht gefunden.
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> neversfelde: dpkg -s kdebase-workspace-data|grep Status
<neversfelde> Status: install ok installed
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ok, that is weird ... kdebase-workspace-data should contain applet.rb
<apachelogger> neversfelde: try apt-get --reinstall install kdebase-workspace-data
<neversfelde> applet.rb is faound on jaunty
<neversfelde> s/faound/found
<apachelogger> clearly they broke karmic
<apachelogger> neversfelde: then it should work on jaunty
<neversfelde> I'll try it again
<neversfelde> apachelogger: nope, Installation failed
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the loading matters
<apachelogger> not the installation
<apachelogger> I think I know why it fails
<apachelogger> even though I think it is stupid
<neversfelde> ok, it is in the list now, that was not so when using kgethotnewstuff
<neversfelde> and it loads
<apachelogger> redownload
<apachelogger> I uploaded a version that should fix the issue
<JontheEchidna> ugh, qtscriptgenerator is going to be a tough backport
<JontheEchidna> and since qtscriptbindings was never an official package...
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, works now on karmic
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: hrmm, ya that could be a pita
<apachelogger> neversfelde: installation too?
<neversfelde> yes
<apachelogger> k, thx
<neversfelde> and installation is also ok for karmic
<neversfelde> but it does not load
<apachelogger> yeah, because there is no applet.rb
<apachelogger> because someone broke the package
<apachelogger> probably by merging
<apachelogger> it is incredibly how high the quality of the core KDE merges are
<JontheEchidna> I didn't see any missing files when I reviewed kdebase-workspace this time around
<apachelogger> maybe the build dep was dropped
<apachelogger> piping everything through a script would cause the same random regressions as we see after merging
<apachelogger> like that KDM says welcome to debian stuff
<apachelogger> reappears _every_ cycle
<JontheEchidna> yeah, looks like the build-dep got dropped
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also check for pykde
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and if there is still the independent python package for plasma: merge it into general workspace and make the appropriate package depend on pykde and rubykde
<apachelogger> there is really no point in having script capabilities if we don't support them out-of-the-box
<JontheEchidna> there is a plasma-scriptengine-python package
<JontheEchidna> along with ruby, qedje and webkit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hm
<JontheEchidna> which we picked up in the merge, coincidentally
<apachelogger> well, it makes sense
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we went for way too long without merging
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose we need to add python ruby and webkit to the CD seed though
<apachelogger> or maybe even let -desktop recommend them
<JontheEchidna> we'd have the space if quassel was built stripped
<apachelogger> AFAIK those 3 are getable via GHNS
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just change the branch :P
<JontheEchidna> or if we used konversation :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also once alpha2 is out I will push my LZMA changes for pkg-kde
<apachelogger> then we should easily free up the additional space we need
<JontheEchidna> that'll help
<apachelogger> every package 1 MiB and we have a fair amount of space
<neversfelde> that kopete-facebook plugin should go to the cd?
<neversfelde> seems to be very buggy, becaus it does not react on global changes of the status
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no!
<apachelogger> it is not even advised by upstream to use it
<apachelogger> in fact, since I was reading the social desktop spec earlier on
<apachelogger> I think most of the stuff proposed there is rather impossible
<neversfelde> it is on the todo list
<apachelogger> like having the socialdesktop plasmoid show something in the nearby tab .... how would the plasmoid know what nearby is without configuration?
<apachelogger> + I would find it rather weird that my desktop is suggesting to hook up with people I no absolutely nothing about
<nixternal> apachelogger: actually it isn't impossible...at UDS I saw the people with GNOME having some of that social stuff already and it was pretty slick...like you could see who was near and start sharing files or something like that
<nixternal> it was pretty cool..can't remember what it was called though
<neversfelde> the socialdesktop plasmoid is really not very good atm, thats a bigger problem :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: why would I want to share stuff with a stranger? Oo
<apachelogger> I mean, it makes sense for a local network
<apachelogger> but the intartubes?
<nixternal> apachelogger: that is the way it is dude, you are so 2000's man, it is all about this social shit now
<apachelogger> yeah, but really, I dont even think my social-addiction friend from Graz, AT would be sending stuff to $someone just because he is on some list of nearby people
<apachelogger> anyway, IMHO the whole spec is built on sand :P
<nixternal> like when you come online, I want my computer to pop up a secksy picture of you and let me know you are online and then provide me the options to either a) sms you, b) mms you, c) tweet you, d) dent you, e) email you, f) chat with you, g) call you, h) send you flowers, i) send you a birthday cake, j) let others know you are online, k) share a file with you, l) .....
<apachelogger> there is no way the socialdesktop plasmoid is going to mature enough to have it that visible and that inteligent IMHO
<apachelogger> + I don't see how the facebook stuff is going to be there either
<apachelogger> nixternal: yeah, but for that it needs some kind of configuration
<nixternal> with all of the social app shit out there dude, could you imaging the size of the options list for a social contact?
<apachelogger> which the spec mentions not to be necessary
<nixternal> holy shit, if you had 100 friends, you would probably have a terabyte sized database storing the info
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I am not saying that socializing the desktop is a bad idea, I just find the spec rather weird :P
<neversfelde> there is a kfacebook bug 385692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385692 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] please, package kfacebook" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385692
<apachelogger> wth is kfacebook?
<neversfelde> a plasma widget for the desktop
<apachelogger> oh, also something I dislike about the spec:
<neversfelde> that does something with facebook
<apachelogger> it suggestes adding the social desktop plasmoid and the microblog plasmoid
<apachelogger> if we do that, we have to kick folderview
<nixternal> are you shitting me, a kfacebook app?
<nixternal> I will not touch that with a 10 foot pole
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> facebook and myspace, the 2 largest cess pools in existance
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would recommend you triage that for later use ... I am against adding it to karmic while it is in playground
<apachelogger> well by default at least :P
<apachelogger> much more of use: hook up with usptream, get a PPA for semi-daily builds and help upstream mature the product
<apachelogger> then again I am a QA bitch nowadays
<nixternal> they had a news special on our news last night about the iphone, but it was all the social aspect of it and showing the top apps and what not...like facebook, myspace, twitter and crap...and people were like "oh ya, I probably spend 8 or more hours updating my social stuff"
<nixternal> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
<nixternal> you my friend, are a loser!
 * apachelogger updates some of his social profiles today
<nixternal> hahah
<apachelogger> made me wanna kill someone
<e-jat> elo nixternal :)
<apachelogger> then I looked at beautiful ruby code and all was good :)
<neversfelde> we can create a metapackage kubuntu-socialdesktop, it should remove any office, any browser, any pim and add choqok and all the facebook plugins :)
<nixternal> I never caught on to the facebook craze...a few years back raphink got me on facebook, i looked around and was like, no thank you
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, I am not sure that thing is all too much in development looking at websvn
<nixternal> neversfelde: kubuntu-socialdesktop - that should disable the system, therefor causing the person to go outside and be social :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yus!
<neversfelde> :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: that is a good idea too
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> how do they watch entertainment videos?
<nixternal> there should just be IRC and that's it
<nixternal> what is social about that?
<apachelogger> like when they failes socializing with the targetted sex and weren't successful :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> hahahahaha)*$#)*@#)*@
<nixternal> it took me a second to catch that
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> big d and the kids table - hell on earth
<apachelogger> awesome song
<apachelogger> neversfelde: so... any feedback regarding synergy?
<nixternal> which synergy?
<nixternal> the keyboard/mouse thing?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I wrote a plasmoid for it
<nixternal> love that app
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I have a jaunty laptop and a karmic desktop
<apachelogger> oh
<neversfelde> I can't test it at the moment
<apachelogger> neversfelde: install *scroll*
<apachelogger> plasma-scriptenginge-ruby
<e-jat> scroll ?
<apachelogger> scroll = Me::scrollUp.new(parent)
<apachelogger> neversfelde:  on my todo are still: autoconnect at startup: visual feedback as to when the application goes down (i.e. have the icon greyed out when there is no connection) and auto-restart
<apachelogger> for that latter I need to test how synergy itself treats that ... cause it got tha funky feature which should restart the binary if it breaks for some reason ... no clue how that is supposed to work with a crash though
<e-jat> owh apachelogger sorry :)
<apachelogger> in any case the plasmoid could restart after <= 30 seconds (or when it notices that the process died)
<apachelogger> sebas: ping.... why would I be storing a ruby plasmoid in svn? playground/base/plasma?
<apachelogger> nixternal: you could checkout the code ... it is so wicked I might have to refactor once it's feature complete
<apachelogger> somehow that thingy grew far bigger than planed
<apachelogger> sebas: s/why/where ;-)
<apachelogger> project neon needs a refactor too
<neversfelde> hum, I am not sure how to use it :)
 * apachelogger meant to make that more clear at some point
<apachelogger> neversfelde: either you configure a server which would be the top box, or you configure a client which would be the bottom box
<neversfelde> my desktop has mouse and keyboard, so it is the server?
<apachelogger> aye
<neversfelde> so engage server?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> first setu
<apachelogger> p
<apachelogger> like when your laptop is left of the desktop's screen you want to enter the laptops host name in the left box
<apachelogger> neversfelde: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/synergy1.ogv
<nixternal> apachelogger: sweet dude, to make that app rock even harder, you should get it to autorecognize other machines running either the synergy client or server and then in the config you can drag and drop them into the location you want them to be
<nixternal> and bah ruby!
<nixternal> ;p
<apachelogger> nixternal: I thought about that
<nixternal> that would kick ass dude
<apachelogger> but it feels like synergy implements its own protocol
<nixternal> especially for the noobs
<nixternal> it does and it can autorecognize stuff
<nixternal> the app for windows autorecognizes other synergy clients and servers
<apachelogger> that means I have to implement that though :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> don't be a wimp ;p
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> well, the thing is... the linux stuff does not even have a shared lib, so I would have to reimplement by source
<apachelogger> so if the protocol changes => bye bye autodiscovery
<nixternal> yuriy: apport...I ported it to pykde4...we are looking at the merge now...do we drop apport-qt totally, or do we keep it as a fallback? the apport-qt will still be able to use the new ui as well
<nixternal> don't see why we would really need it as a fallback though
<apachelogger> discovery remidns me
<apachelogger> ONE MOAR TIME
<nixternal> except when we break pykde4 ;p
<yuriy> I don't really see why we would need to have both
<neversfelde> I am not clever enough to use synergy, anyway have to go back to my exam :)
<apachelogger> or maybe there is a bug :D
<nixternal> the only problem i had with synergy is something would crash, either the client or the server, and even with the --restart flag it wouldn't come back up
<nixternal> that has been 6+ months ago
<neversfelde> ah, now it works
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: nice, but where is the difference between the settings dialog and the popup window?
<nixternal> nice, 100 paper cuts, all Ubuntu/GNOME...I am proposing 100 Paper Kuts, what do you all think?
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: what were the flags to take away the window border? like what krunner did?
<jjesse> why duplicate?  just link the kubuntu bugs there
<nixternal> jjesse: then at most we could only get 25...100 paper cuts == 100 bugs, and thus far there are more than 70
<nixternal> so we get shafted
<nixternal> that's why I propose our own
<jjesse> so if ther are more then 100 ubuntu/gnome bugs then they will refuse them?
<nixternal> yes, they are only doing 100
<jjesse> seems silly then
<nixternal> they are bugs that would be considered low hanging fruit, used to get people involved
<jjesse> but if there are more then 100 low hanging fruit bugs, why not link them
<jjesse> or will it be rolling list?  someone closes bug #100, so it frees up a spot to add another bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 100 in rosetta "uploading po file overwrites authors list" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100
<jjesse> lol
<nixternal> no, just 100 bugs to fix during the dev cycle
<nixternal> easy bug fixes that are annoying
<nixternal> this way we can direct more attention that way, or....
<jjesse> so we are only allowed to fix 100 easy bugs this dev cycle?  wouldn't it be an easy way to track historically how many low hanging bugs we close each dev cycle ?
<nixternal> no, not us, users...this is used to get people involved
<nixternal> instead of us wasting our time on easy to fix bugs that are just classified as annoying, we can concentrate on the more serious bugs
<apachelogger> neversfelde: the popup will not show full server config
<apachelogger> also, not all settings are implemented
<jjesse> so is it a rolling list then?  like if there are 100 bugs, a user closes one bug, then can you link another one?
<nixternal> we could if we wanted
<nixternal> but why roll if they only close 1 bug...the goal is to close the 100 that are on the list for the cycle
<jjesse> ok, i see your point, just trying to understand everything
<jjesse> i'm a little slow sometimes
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> sometimes? :p
<nixternal> don't know if i am jiggy with the way they are running the 100 papercuts as a separate project, because you also have to do "Also affects project"
<nixternal> I think a tag would be better
<sourcemaker> I have installed the new kde beta release...
<sourcemaker> now i receive the error message Bridged resource  has no standard resource.
<sourcemaker> and aconadi is crashing
<jjesse> nixternal: isn't there a lowhangingfruit tag already?
<jjesse> i know the doc team discussed it awhile ago
<yuriy> nixternal: that was discussed at the session. one of the reasons for having a separate project was that things in the papercuts project have a very different importance from what they do in ubuntu
<yuriy> nixternal: as for 100 paperkuts I was thinking the same thing even the name :)
<yuriy> I think it's also a separate project so that the DX team could be completely in charge of it
<nixternal> jjesse: bitesize
<nixternal> yuriy: groovy, do you think we should create a project, utilize kubuntu-100 or something tags, or not even worry about it at all?
<nixternal> I am looking through Kubuntu bugs searching for something to classify as a papercut, and I can't find 1
<nixternal> all of our bugs are damn crashes or hard stuff to fix :)
<yuriy> dunno. what can we get out of something like this?
<yuriy> what we won't get, that the 100 papercuts project has, is user testing from canonical
<nixternal> hopefully new contributors...we really need to push for new contributors
<nixternal> our bugs are out of control
<nixternal> we use the community for user testing, as they are the ones using it
<yuriy> also the first few bugs i heard them identify are all features that are present in kde and don't have that bug :)
<nixternal> ya, I noticed that when going through their bugs :)
<nixternal> we freakin' rock dude
<nixternal> we don't have easy annoying shit, we have real problems!!! HAHAHAHAHA
<jjesse> is it better to have real problems or easy bugs?
<nixternal> you know, maybe instead of kicking this off now, maybe we should really start spec'ing an initiative to draw in new contributors
<nixternal> our marketing sucks unfortunately
<nixternal> this "we are a small tight knit community" thing just doesn't fly, and I think by us always stating that and following it, we might be feeding that perception of a 2nd class citizen
<nixternal> or my favorite, blue headed step child
<nixternal> sabdfl: thoughts on that? do you think by us Kubuntu folks always touting kubuntu as a "small close knit community" might be part of the reason why there might be that 2nd class citizen perception from some?
<yuriy> that was one of the things about the meeting with rick, he stated that we are and want to be a community distro and we confirmed it. which begs the question of what this support is we're supposed to be getting to not be a "2nd class citizen" if we expect to be doing our own thing
<nixternal> close knit community is good, but small might be hampering our efforts
<vorian> yes
<vorian> indeed
<vorian> we can be a LARGE knit group
<vorian> like a rug
<nixternal> hrmm, is it time I put my business degree to use and start thinking up ways to fix our perception and create some sort of marketing initiative...we need to get people involved
<nixternal> we have less than 100 people in this channel, and how many would you say are actively involved and contributing to Kubuntu?
<yuriy> you have a business degree?
 * nixternal says 10, 15 at most
<vorian> we could steal the LoCo methods
<nixternal> yuriy: yes :)
 * yuriy is always surprised by the diversity of educational background in here
<nixternal> vorian: don't want Kubuntu LoCos
 * vorian has a business degree too
<nixternal> that separates us
<vorian> nixternal: i didn't say kubuntu locos, but some loco ideas
<nixternal> one of these days I just might finish my MBA
<nixternal> vorian: ahh, gotcha
<vorian> like the get involved stuff
<vorian> or, we hammer our LoCo's and force kubuntu down their throats
<vorian> ie
<vorian> so, say we have a find bug/upstream it/get patch type session with the loco's we live in
<vorian> we also should have another kubuntu-dev day or two
<yuriy> tutorials day you mean? I think that's planned
<vorian> great stuff
<vorian> we also should fill as many spots as we can next time there is a "Developer Week"
<nixternal> the Chicago LoCo used to be made up of a lot of Kubuntu users previously...now it is mostly Xubuntu people...cheap chicago people and their old machines :p
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> well of course our LoCo hammer's Kubuntu and I would say 90% of the new users we attract go with Kubuntu now
<nixternal> getting users comes with a great community
<nixternal> vorian: Dev Week and Open Week
<vorian> yep
<nixternal> for 4 years now, Open Week has pretty much been Riddell and myself doing the same thing over and over
<nixternal> 3 years
<vorian> didn't open week already happen though?
<nixternal> or however long it has been around
<nixternal> yes, but another open week will happen in less than 6 months time
<vorian> true
<nixternal> there are 2 a year
<vorian> dev week is still to come
<nixternal> ok, I am going to hammer out some ideas today and get something set up where we can fill out ideas and what not and then start spec'ing the stuff and doing the work
<vorian> cool
<nixternal> with dev week, we should have at least 1 Kubuntu Packaging Session, and then at least 3 developer/coding sessions
<vorian> if each of us finds just one person, just one, we'll double in size
<nixternal> we will go to 20! :p
<nixternal> and they find a person
<nixternal> this sounds like a triangle scam
<vorian> that's the Amway Way™
<vorian> ha
<nixternal> hahah, exactly what I was talking about :)
<nixternal> triangle scam
<nixternal> or shams
<vorian> yus
<vorian> can we steal jtate or some other dude from foresight?
<vorian> i think we can convince etank to join the dark-side
<nixternal> int is the only one doing kde stuff for foresight
<vorian> eeek
<nixternal> int works, or worked for, rPath
<nixternal> jtate was helping and still might be, but i don't think he is with rpath anymore
<vorian> yowzer
<nixternal> i haven't paid attention there
<nixternal> I tried to help for a little bit and it was fun for a while
<nixternal> but it just seemed like it wasn't going anywhere fast
<nixternal> conary was fun to package for, but using it to install and update was painful at best
<nixternal> they tout the whole recipe file which is great (ie. same thing as a .spec file for RPMs) but it forced people to learn and use Python
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> i have a few packages in foresight
<nixternal> honestly if it weren't for conary, I probably still wouldn't be messing with python
<vorian> it's painfully slow
<nixternal> i have/had like 50 maybe
<vorian> PAIN
<nixternal> I did 5 packages in 30 minutes the night I learned how to mook and cook :)
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> heh, I have/had packages in pretty much every distro out there
<vorian> hmm
<nixternal> CentOS, openSUSE, Debian, Mepis (we all have packages in Mepis, you just might not know that), Foresight
<nixternal> Gentoo I have nothing though
<vorian> I met the Mepis dude at OLF a couple years back
<nixternal> hehe, I have known warren for a few years
<nixternal> I was working on mepis before I came to Kubuntu
<nixternal> how mepis is as strong as it is is beyond me
<nixternal> warren was the only one allowed for the longest time to do packaging in mepis
<nixternal> and getting the source files a long time ago were a pita
<nixternal> they would linke to our archives sometimes :)
<nixternal> I think warren might be more hillbilly than you vorian
<nixternal> I would put warren and ben collins in the hillbilly boat together :)
<nixternal> since they are both in west virginia
<vorian> well, I did grow up in Arkansas - I usually win those argments
<vorian> arguments too
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> where at? Pocohontas?
<nixternal> little rock isn't hillbilly
<vorian> na, Bentonville
<nixternal> go WalMart!
<vorian> Very northwest corner
<vorian> haha, yeah
<nixternal> I know where it is
<nixternal> my sisters are from Pocahontas
<vorian> yikes, now that's the sticks
<nixternal> I am heading to Pocahontas in a couple of weeks actually
<vorian> it'll be hot and hot this time of year
<vorian> also hot
<nixternal> I probably won't get out of the car in fear of catching something the news hasn't reported yet
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> ok, I am going to drag jono into it and see how he might be able to help...going to put his community skills to the test
<nixternal> ;)
<JontheEchidna> shtylman:
<JontheEchidna>     setAttribute(Qt::WA_TranslucentBackground);
<JontheEchidna>     setButtons(0);
<JontheEchidna> that was for a KDialog
<nixternal> isn't that a hack though?
<nixternal> can't you just use Qt.SplashScreen
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RichardJohnson/KubuntuInitiative  <- vorian ... that's what I come up with in 5 minutes :)
 * vorian looks
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> anyone can send files over bluetooth using kbluetooth?
<Mamarok> Quintasan: works only one way for me
<Quintasan> Mamarok: from PC to deivce?
<Quintasan> s/deivice/device
<Mamarok> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> lucky
<Mamarok> are there problems with the 4.2.90 packages? I didn't have any when I upgraded, but someone in #kubuntu has 30 packages held back...
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/dPxeCoo.html  <-- that is what I get when sending
<Quintasan> Mamarok: nope, I just added the repo, refreshed and installed, only some overwrites
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/BRlnPo.html <-- can someone tell why the panel behaves like this?
<Mamarok> Quintasan: well, I had one held back only
<vorian> nixternal: i like "I am Kubuntu"
<davmor2> Quintasan: Your not hitting it with your trust bloody work hammer hard enough :D
<Quintasan> davmor2: and you are reffering to my bluetooth or panel? :P
<davmor2> Quintasan: both
<davmor2> multi-purpose hammer you can hit as many broken apps with it as you want :D
<blizzz> i hate "i am asdfasdf". until now i am germany  and i am pope. at least in germany it is worn out.
<Quintasan> davmor2: too bad it doesnt work on kdebluetooth :<
<ghostcube> hmm i updated a box from a friend to 4.2.90 and crashed it :D
<ghostcube> kde bahaves a bit strange
<ghostcube> so i will wait -_-
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: I tired that and it gives me an AttributeError at runtime (with python) :( ...
<shtylman> *tried
<Riddell> doods
<Riddell> I hope you're missing me
<yao_ziyuan> oxygen-molecule has emerged as a gtk+ theme engine that resembles the kde4 oxygen style much better than qtcurve/gtk2
<yao_ziyuan> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Molecule+KDE+%26+GTK%2B+unified+theme?content=103741
<Riddell> ryanakca, apachelogger: can you update the 4.3 beta story to point to the kubuntu-ppa/backports repository (assuming it's all compiled now)
<Tonio_> hum Riddell should we patch digikam and gwenview to require kipi-plugins via update-notifier ?
<Tonio_> since that's too big to fit on the cd....
<JontheEchidna> plus it needs the gtk libgpod for the ipod plugin
<milian> lex79: the backported kdebase does not contain any kdebase-dev - can you fix that? (backported to jaunty)
<Riddell> Tonio_: can do yes
<Riddell> did alpha 2 hapen/
<Riddell> ?
<milian> ouh theres kdebase-workspace-dev - is that the new one?
<milian> but why does it contain a .so
<milian> klsofwidget (or similar)
<milian> it also seems to contain libkephal.so
<milian> looks like kdebase-workspace-dev is broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm right now packaging kpackagekit... all packagekit 0.4 branch is on the packagekit ppa if you wanna test
<milian> lex79: if you need more input from my side let me know, quassel will let me catch up. I'm going of to sleep now though
<milian> by all
<Riddell> Canonical wanting to hire KDE developer.  as blogged on kdedevelopers.org
<milian> one other thing: if kdebase-dev is not there anymore, kde-devel meta-package has to be adapted
<lex79> JontheEchidna: should I backport kde-devel from karmic?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: it's in -experimental
<lex79> JontheEchidna: old experimental? in the new one I don't see it
<JontheEchidna> meta-kde?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I don't understand...the pckage shoul be named kde-devel
<lex79> *package
<JontheEchidna> meta-kde builds kde-devel
<JontheEchidna> just like kdebase-workspace builds the systemsettings package
<lex79> ah...true :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: to upload in backport, bump depends is need for you?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<lex79> ok, uploaded to backports
<ryanakca> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have another cmake issue I haven't been able to figure out with kpackagekit 0.4.1.1
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I don't knew exactly how to investigate, so in case you wanna help...
<ryanakca> Riddell: Also, do you think I should get the new appearance setup for 5.6 or should I port the existing theme to Drupal 6.0 and then get the new appearance set up then? Matt says that if we have the theme ready, we'll have 90% of the work for switching to Drupal 6.0 done...
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can find all packagekit required packages on lauchpad.net/~packagekit
<Tonio_> the concerned ppa is 0.4.x branch
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-12
<ryanakca> Riddell: meta-kde still hasn't built, should I wait before updating the website?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I don't think it's needed, it's not in main?
<ryanakca> Not sure?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Anyways, updated
<rickspencer3> Riddell: I thought you were on holiday
<rickspencer3> or is this Riddell the bot working?
<rickspencer3> :)
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I am but turns out this narrow boat has accational amounts of internet
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> well great
<rickspencer3> now you never have to stop working
<rickspencer3> Tonio_: hi
<Riddell> trouble is I have to share the single bed sized cabin with a hairy sladen
<rickspencer3> hehe
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<coreymon77> hey guys, there is a typo in the #kubuntu topic, it says "don't install kde 4.3 bet", shouldnt it say "yet"?
<apachelogger> Riddell: either the password changed or something else is preventing me from login
<apachelogger> confirmed by JontheEchidna
<vorian> :o
<_Groo_> hi apachelogger, vorian
<_Groo_> vorian: could you please take a look at kdeutils in backports? kdeutils is broken
<vorian> sure, what's broken?
<_Groo_> vorian: it asks for kde-printer--applet which was renamed to printer-applet
<vorian> hrm
<_Groo_> kdeutils backport for beta 2
<vorian> ok, should be easy enough
<vorian> give me a few minutes
<_Groo_>   kdeutils: Depends: kde-printer-applet (>= 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<_Groo_> vorian: yeah, just needs to fix control
<_Groo_> vorian: also, what happened to kdebindings? it was in experimental but was deleted?
<vorian> no idea...
<_Groo_> who did the beta2 packages?
<vorian> i did that one
<_Groo_> vorian: why it vanished then?
<vorian> i already answered that :P
<_Groo_> vorian: eheh ok
<shtylman> Riddell: my first ideas: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/ ... I send them over to the #oxygen people with the hope that they will latch on and give me feedback and basically make it prettier...
<shtylman> it needs lots of work..but it gets across some of the ideas I would like to try
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> vorian: are you there?
<vorian> yus
<vorian> but are you?
<vorian> guess not
<JontheEchidna> heh
<_Groo_> vorian: yep i am :D
<_Groo_> vorian: did you see? your kdeutils didnt compile in ppa
<vorian> _Groo_: i see everything    m(0.0)m
 * _Groo_ is beginning to suspect he's the only one who tests and reports bugs ;)
 * vorian is wondering if _Groo_ checks the buildfarm enough
 * _Groo_ never checks the buildfarm
 * _Groo_ always too busy poking kubuntu devs
<_Groo_> anyone knows if i can configure kwin 3d to zoom using mouse like compiz?
<shtylman> so...should I install alpha1? or the latest cd image?
<vorian> alpha 2 was just released shtylman
<vorian> so, latest :P
<shtylman> well damn...when did this happen :)
<vorian>   This entry was posted on Friday, June 12th, 2009 at 1:03 am and is filed under Uncategorized. You can follow any responses to this entry through the RSS 2.0 feed. Responses are currently closed, but you can trackback from your own site.
<vorian> according to ubuntu release blog
<shtylman> does that mean kubuntu alpha2 is out as well?
<vorian> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-2/
<vorian> yus!
<shtylman> well hot damn
* vorian changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/gnrcikfvukhxce2s | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Beta 2 is OUT!
<shtylman> ooo
* vorian changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/gnrcikfvukhxce2s | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Alpha 2 is OUT!
<shtylman> alpha ... you mean
<shtylman> :)
 * vorian timewarps
 * vorian should sleep a few hours
<_Groo_> vorian: thanks for your work vorian :)
<vorian> meh, not bashing me anymore?  :P
<vorian> _Groo_: no problem, my pleasure
 * _Groo_ doesnt bash, he educates :D
<_Groo_> strange, the rebuild is publishd but im still getting the same error for kdeutils
<_Groo_> hmmm still showing ppa1...
 * JontheEchidna is going to give webkitkde from svn a spin
<JontheEchidna> looks like it is still sufficiently alpha since it doesn't support logging in to websites
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it looks much better than it did
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'm also seeing kde bug 192036
<ubottu> KDE bug 192036 in WebKit KPart "nspluginviewer crashes when using webkit kpart" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192036
<JontheEchidna> nite guys
<Mamarok> I have reports in #kubuntu of kdm not starting after upgrade to 4.2.90, must be the third one now
<Tm_T> can they provide any error log?
<Tm_T> "doesn't work" is hard to find out and fix (:
<Mamarok> Tm_T: well, it doesn't start at all  is all I know for now, most were able to start it from tty1
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I wonder if there's some logs available when it fails
<Mamarok> Tm_T: where would that be?
<Mamarok> some boot log I guess, let's see
<Nightrose> ~/.xsessionerrors
<Nightrose> might have something
<Tm_T> Nightrose: not when you don't get kdm at all running, as there's no X session going on until you log in (kind of)
<DaskreeCH> Nightrose: Before login ?
<Nightrose> ah no kdm at all...
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> nvm then
 * Tm_T huggles Nightrose 
<Nightrose> ;-)
<DaskreeCH> in var log X.0.log THen?
<Nightrose> Mamarok: let them check if kde-base is installed - the upgrade to 4.2.90 wanted to remove it here plus a few more things
<Mamarok> Nightrose: already did that...
<Nightrose> hmmm ok
<Mamarok> asking again though, one never knows...
<Tonio_> Nightrose: ping ?
<Nightrose> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I can't find how to share my collection with amarok2.... any idea ?
<shadeslayer> e-jat: hey
<e-jat> :0
<Nightrose> Tonio_: share as in daap?
<apachelogger> ui->widget->~QWidget();
<shadeslayer> e-jat: ??
<apachelogger> nasty aint it? :P
<Tonio_> daap ?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: what's this ?
<Nightrose> the apple thingy to share music in a local network
<Nightrose> but anyway - not working iirc
<Nightrose> you want to look into ampache
<Nightrose> it is integrated as a sservice in amarok 2
<apachelogger> daap is the free implemenation really
<apachelogger> which works in about every media palyer except amarok2 :P
<Tonio_> Nightrose: hum, oki so it won't work with 2.1 ? that's bad :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: whare is the config dialog for this ? I may be interested in testing at least :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: daap is the propriatery one
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I couldn't find out where it was
<Nightrose> Tonio_: sec
<apachelogger> well, then you couldn't implement daap anyway, because there aint is not spec available, is there? :P
<Tonio_> Nightrose: great
<Nightrose> Tonio_: settings -> internet service -> ampache
<Nightrose> then you can connect to a ampache server and have music streamed to your amarok
<Nightrose> it will show up in the internet tab on the left
<Nightrose> Tonio_: also see ampache.org
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that's the client side
<Nightrose> yes
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I want my amarok to share my collection, not access to other shares :)
<Nightrose> that's not possible atm
<Tonio_> Nightrose: simply, my amarok can access my itunes, but I'd like the opposite :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: amarok 1.4 made it possible to share within zeroconf, I expect amarok2 to do the same
<Tonio_> Nightrose: oki
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I hope this is planned for the future...
<Nightrose> stecchino has stuff planned but no-one knows if he'll ever get around to it
<Nightrose> so kick him ;-)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: one other feature missing from amarok 1.4 is muzicbrains support...
<Nightrose> will be replaced with last.fm
<Tonio_> Nightrose: it's been than amarok devs had "a better option" to propose... but still on the planning I suspect...
<Nightrose> hopefully soon
<Nightrose> yea
<Tonio_> Nightrose: use last.fm to tag music within ile print ? is that possible ?
<Nightrose> they have a fingerprinting algorithm yes
<Nightrose> we'll use that
<Tonio_> Nightrose: oki ;)
<Tonio_> great to know you to have fresh news hehe :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/project-neon-switcher2.ogv
<apachelogger> I still find that approach kinda bastardish
<flacoste> how can I sync my KDE font choices to gtk+ app?
<flacoste> that used to work before
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> does Qt open kde dialogs for you ? arora for test as an example....
<Tonio_> it suddenly stoped working on my side...
<shtylman> :(
<[GuS]> tsimpson: here i am... but the package will be uploaded again in PPAs?
<tsimpson> I don't know, it was deleted for a reason I guess
<apachelogger> anyone feeling like triaging a really really awful bug report?
<[GuS]> ok thanks.. i will install that package and see if fix the symlink problem
<tsimpson> though, I can't find that reason
<shtylman> anyone know how I can install the air plasma theme in karmic?
<apachelogger> shtylman: checkout playground/base/plasma
<shtylman> apachelogger: we havn't packaged it yet? will we eventually?
<apachelogger> I actually would have made it default for jaunty already
<apachelogger> shtylman: maybe nuno decides to use it as default for 4.3
<shtylman> gotcha
<apachelogger> so I would wait for 4.3.0 and if air is not in it we can still package it :)
<shtylman> cool
<bdgraue> can i find the air theme somewhere in the 4.3b2 packages?
<bdgraue> ah, just been answered a few minutes ago
<[GuS]> guys.. when installed python-kde4 from ppa (kde 4.3 beta2) this file is a symlink to nothing: usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py
<[GuS]> and i have problems with it, when using apps like PyQt, or pyuic itself
<flacoste> ok, i was missing gtk-qt-enging
<apachelogger> vorian: if you want to become core-dev, then establish some policy that prevents such regressions ^
<[GuS]> this when i use pyuic http://pastebin.com/m69df8e24
<[GuS]> and the error is cause that, that symlink points to nothing
<[GuS]> and this cames since the upgrade to python-kde4 4:4.2.90
<apachelogger> report a bug
<vorian> he's using the ppa
<[GuS]> exactly
<[GuS]> i am using the ppa, corresponding to kde4.3 beta 2
<vorian> binding needs reworked or updated
<vorian> JR was able to get the pykde stuff builidng
<apachelogger> vorian: the ppa is with 4.3.0 supposed to go backports, isn't it?
<vorian> yes
<apachelogger> all borked bindings again?
<vorian> there really shoulnt be any python bindings available - I disabled them, so it's odd that we are seeing that error
<vorian> i can look at that later tonight - i have to go to $WORK shortly
<[GuS]> and of course all the pykde apps in kubuntu stops to work...
<apachelogger> vorian: prolly because you didn't commen out the stuff in .links
<apachelogger> so the symlinks are still there but the target files not
<vorian> oi
 * vorian fixors
<vorian> fixing meaning disabling all together
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> break it even further that is
<apachelogger> muahahaha
<vorian> honestly, we shouldn't have published that package
<vorian> seeing as it's the first version to even compile
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> upstream shouldnt have
<apachelogger> really, we should be much more anal about the buildability of kdebindings
<Nightrose> but oh well.
<Nightrose> eh
<Nightrose> wrong window
<jussi01> *wave*
<jussi01> Nightrose: nice.... :P
<Nightrose> hey jussi01  ;-)
<jussi01> Hrm, can I get somefeed back on something? Can we include pastebinit on the cd by default so that it makes gettting info from people with issues a bit easier? or is that not avalid reason...?
<Mamarok> +1 from me, that really would be nice
<flacoste> GPG isn't working for me in Kmail 4.2.90, the 'Certificate manager' and 'GnuPG Log Viewer' menu items are greyed out, could it be related? Am I missing a package?
<flacoste> kleopatra isn't installed
<flacoste> is it required for GnuPG?
<flacoste> hmm, interesting gnupg2 wasn't installed
<flacoste> but gpg-agent was available
<Mamarok> flacoste: I guess so, yes
<Mamarok> and gpg-agent doesn't depend on a particular version
<flacoste> that was from a new Jaunty install and then upgrading to kde 4.2.90
<flacoste> so i guess a package is missing a dependency somewhere
<Mamarok> gpg doesn't depend on a particular KDE version :)
<flacoste> so you expect users to manually install gnupg2 to get GPG working in Kmail?
<flacoste> kind of make crypto hard to get
<flacoste> kmail GnuPG support requires gpgconf, and is provided by gnupg2
<flacoste> so there should have been a Recommends on that package at least
<flacoste> that's how i find the missing piece: i clicked 'Configure...' on the OpenPG backend
<flacoste> and then among the cryptic error messages, i saw; run gpgconf --list-components
<flacoste> tried that and then I learn that gnupg2 providing that command wasn't installed
<flacoste> that's called jumping through hoopses :-)
<flacoste> still doesn't work :-(
<sabdfl1> by laager mentality, i mean the feeling created when you have a smaller group that is part of a complex and challenging larger ecosystem
<neversfelde> I like the firefox addon that makes firefox use the KDE notifications
<yuriy> neversfelde: there is such a thing? but what notifications does firefox have?
<neversfelde> well, I discovered the download message so far
<neversfelde> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/PlasmaNotify+Firefox+addon?content=106719
<txwikinger_work> why are some of my plasmoid icons disappear sometimes?
<Quintasan> hrm, why we don't have Air in 4.3?
<apachelogger> read backlog :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it was discussed long ago? :3
<apachelogger> few hours ago :P
<neversfelde> air is default for KDE 4.3, isn't it?
<neversfelde> or will be
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kkthx
 * Quintasan is wondering when the meeting will be
<Quintasan> hmm, anyone knows how I can check availvable resolutions of bootsplash?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, shtylman: do you know of a KDE way to get the hal UDI for drives?
<yuriy> I would imaging it would involve Solid
<rgreening> yuriy: any ideas?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> rgreening: solid::device:udi() IIRC
<apachelogger> read that the other day
<apachelogger> at least I think so :D
<rgreening> cool... how about using that from PyKDE
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/solid/html/classSolid_1_1Device.html#20c05ac815ee503c36878e2bc066e36d
<apachelogger> rgreening: in ruby it would be device = Solid::Device.new; device.udi; I suppose :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: also read the warning in the class documentation
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> tyt
<rgreening> ty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: made quassel strip again .. using a -dbg package with cdbs' automatic stripping
<apachelogger> also applied LZMA made the -dbg go down from 38 MiB to 11 MiB
<apachelogger> all fancy size optimation
<nixternal> ok, KDE spot at Canonical: Reqs include - Akonadi hacker, proven UI track record in KDE, KDE svn commit access
<nixternal> I thought Akonadi hackers worked on it because a) they don't do UI work, and b) they are employed by Kolab? i think
<nixternal> it is kind of hard to have a proven UI record in KDE as everyone has contributed to the UI
<nixternal> Tom Albers (toma) would actually fit this job I think quite well
<Nightrose> nixternal: he would but i doubt he's up for it
<nixternal> right
<Nightrose> what about you nixternal?
<nixternal> I don't hack on Akonadi
<Nightrose> well there aren't that many akonadi hackers waiting to get hired by canonical ;-)
<Nightrose> they'll have to make compromises
<nixternal> s/don't/haven't/
<nixternal> that's probably a better term to use because you never know what's in the future
<Nightrose> jep
<nixternal> Nightrose: true, as the current set of akonadi hackers are already employed to, well hack on akonadi :)
<Nightrose> yea
<nixternal> I just have the KDE svn access :p
<Nightrose> sp do I :D
<Nightrose> *so
 * Nightrose loves svn rm 
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> all the upstream work I have done in the past was fixing what was already there...though I do have experience with KDE UI obviously...just don't know if there is much out there that I can call "mine"
<Nightrose> argh damn - need to get ready for weekend with $bf
<nixternal> backend work on khc and stuff like that
<e-jat> nixternal: cool
<jussi01> Sput: whats going on? o.O
<imbrandon> nixternal: try, the worst thing they can say is "no" or "we're looking for someone that has more X or Y"
<imbrandon> :)
<jjesse> nixternal: i think you should get the job
<jjesse> +1 for me
<jjesse> i think Riddell would +1 you as well
<jjesse> wouldn't that be funny if tha was how hiring was done, sitting around an irc and giving either a +1 or -1 to hire someone
<e-jat> jjesse: :)
<neversfelde> ScottK: ping
 * Quintasan found Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri w/ Loki installer and is unable to install it >_<
<nixternal_> SMILE FOR A SCREENSHOT!!!
<ScottK> nixternal: Your odds of getting job don't get worse if you apply.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Pong
<neversfelde> ScottK: Hi
<neversfelde> if you have some time, would you have a look at bug 384615 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384615 in jaunty-backports "Please backport ksshaskpass (0.5.1-1) from karmic to jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384615
<ScottK> Sure thing.
<neversfelde> thanks :)
<ScottK> neversfelde: Please mark in the bug the exact revision you tested.
<ScottK> If it's from the PPA, please say what changes from what's in the archive (none is a great answer).
<neversfelde> oh sure, sorry
<Quintasan> hmm, can anyone tell me why I can't choose a truetype font in Konsole?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-13
<lex79> I'm tryng to update libqca2-plugin-oss, list-missing is not empty
<lex79> -./usr/lib/qt4/plugins/crypto/libqca-ossl.so.debug
<lex79> can I create a -dbg package?
<rgreening> shtylman: ping
<rgreening> shtylman: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/ubiquity-ubuntu-installer-is-getting.html
<rgreening> shtylman: are you aware of this?
<neversfelde> hey, vorian is back :)
<nixternal> woo it is a bit warm out there....went and picked up some beer, some tequilla, got the fire pit prepped, got stuff for smores, who wants to party?
<nixternal> ScottK: right, I think I want to talk to Riddell and statik some more about it first and then I will decide if it is something for me...I just don't want to waste anyones time
<jjesse> anyone runing choqok and not getting updates from twitter?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<jjesse> hello _Groo_
<_Groo_> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello _Groo_
<_Groo_> jjesse: whats up?
<vorian> yo yo yizidy yo
<rgreening> vorian: wazzup bizzatch
<vorian> :o
<rgreening> :P
<vorian> not much dawg
<rgreening> werd
<vorian> how's that usb magic coming?
<rgreening> oh, it's coming along. I merged it with upstream trunk
<vorian> fancy!
<rgreening> still some glitches and work to be done...
<rgreening> know anything about Solid?
<vorian> nope
<rgreening> me neither
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I need to get it to spit out CDRW or whatever if it's a CD rom... can't seem to find the property in Solid which exposes that
<rgreening> in gnomevfs it's a call to get_display_name from the mount manager
<vorian> hrm
<rgreening> yeah, my thoughts exactly...
<rgreening> :)
<vorian> ha
<rgreening> plus, the backend has gobject.. and it is causing me KCrashes all over
<rgreening> and to top off everything, the Red Wings just lost!
<vorian> yeah, saw that
 * vorian doesn't follow hockey
<rgreening> I usually dont either.. but Dan Cleary is a Newfoundlander... :)  had to watch.. too e wasn't able to score one of the many times he tried...bad h
<ScottK> rgreening: k3b has to eject CDs.  Maybe looking at it's code?
 * ScottK prepares to go board another airplane .....
<nixternal> woo, going to go see some country music tomorrow :)
<vorian> nixternal: really? who
 * vorian goes to see country music everyday
<nixternal> vorian: http://www.us99.com/pages/4296081.php
<nixternal> 12 hours of country music
<vorian> oh lord
<nixternal> kenny chesney, miranda lambert, sugarland, montgomery gentry
<nixternal> lady antebelem, and a bunch of others I haven't heard
<nixternal> my brother just called and said "Hey, I have $4000 in tickets for Oasis tomorrow, you want to go?"
<nixternal> I was like, dude Oasis rocks!
<nixternal> then he told me, no, country music and everyone there :)
<vorian> haha
 * vorian sleeps
<Quintasan> hiho
 * ScottK sits in another airport (still on the way home).
<asraniel> i'm wondering, is there a way to install kdebase-dbg for kde 4.3 beta2 in kubuntu 9.04? i can't, and i think it has something to do with an outdated qt version? (4.5 and not 4.5.1 if i remember correctly)
<neversfelde> seems that quassel is broken in karmic, I have to do a fresh configuration after every restart
<Mamarok> neversfelde: you have made choqok packages in your PPA, right?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: no, they are in backports now
<Mamarok> backports PPa?
<neversfelde> no official backports
<Mamarok> right, so those are not the newest ones :(
<neversfelde> is 0.6.1 releases, yet?
<neversfelde> s/releases/released
<Mamarok> rt -> @mtux ￼*!Choqok users: Please use trunk for Twitter! The twitter status count has now exceeded 2,147,483,647 and choqok has problem for it!
<Mamarok> 32 bit integer...
<neversfelde> yes and he announced 0.6.1, but it is not there at the moment
<neversfelde> once it is released, I will create an updated package
<Mamarok> ok, will have to wait then, too lazy to compile myself :)
<neversfelde> there is a twitter bug?
<neversfelde> ah ok, scrolling is a good solution
<neversfelde> Mamarok: are you on jaunty or karmic?
<Mamarok> Jaunty
<neversfelde> I will create a package that hopefully fixes the bug, would you test it?=
<Mamarok> neversfelde: ok
<Mamarok> just ping me when it's ready :)
<neversfelde> k, I will ping you
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> Mamarok: https://edge.launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/ppa
<Mamarok> neversfelde: thx, will test now :)
<neversfelde> should be ok, I waited for the release
<Mamarok> neversfelde: works great!
<Mamarok> thx :)
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> I will fill a backport request, once it is in karmic
<Quintasan> hmm, guys are there any working tools for creating ubuntu remix? UCK fails to unpack the squasfs: http://pastebin.com/f5e9c76c4
<Quintasan_> powerloss sucks
<Quintasan> which version of squashfs we use to create casper/filesystem.squashfs? I have problems with mounting it
<maco> O_O if you click on a channel name in Quassel it'll automatically add it to your buffer list! <3
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Quintasan> which version of squashfs we use to create casper/filesystem.squashfs? I have problems with mounting it
<claydoh> Mamarok: ping
<Mamarok> claydoh: pong
<claydoh> did you get the email from steven vollum regarding muzer?
<Mamarok> wait, let me see...
<Mamarok> yes, what is he barbling about?
<Mamarok> virus?
<claydoh> dunno I am trying to decipher it while i respond
<Mamarok> did you see his "mail loss" axactly at the precise moment I sent my mail? he has a talent to elude...
<claydoh> muzer is kind  of jerk but nothing outrageous
<claydoh> Mamarok: yes, actually, though I was hoping to spot him in the forums
<claydoh> lol
<Mamarok> yes, he seems pretty new or just lingered silently till now
 * Mamarok tries to decipher that mail...
<Mamarok> it's not the first time he accuses people of sending him mails, then it turns out he just did a wrong manipulation...
<Mamarok> sending him *virus even...
<claydoh> I know
 * claydoh sighs
<Mamarok> and he probably screwed with sudo isntead of  kdesudo again and has seen the remarks about a mail marked as spam
<Mamarok> he is slightly paranoid on the edge...
<Mamarok> gosh, I asked him not to do support, he can't even handle his own basics *sigh*
<Mamarok> claydoh: brb, just have to restart my screen session
<claydoh> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> back
 * claydoh is still stumped, but finishing a reply
<Mamarok> ok, will have a look then :) thanks!
<claydoh> sent and cc'd
 * claydoh goes back  to watching Buffy on tv 
<Mamarok> claydoh: nice mail :) let's see if he get's the hint with the forum...
<claydoh> Mamarok: I do hope he does
<Gonium> I found a condition in which plasma is drawn wrong
<Gonium> this occurs when twitter plasmoid is active
<jussi01> Gonium: reported a bug?
<Gonium> i going to report
<Gonium> =D
<claydoh> Mamarok: this is almost funny:
<claydoh> First I tried, kdesudo apt-get install do_not_hijack_threads.deb, then I tried
<claydoh> sudo apt-get install do_not_hijack_threads.deb, both returned "couldn't find
<claydoh> the package".  If it is wget, I have not used that, but will look it up.
<claydoh> KpackageKit doesn't have it either.
<claydoh> sorry for the flood
<jussi01> claydoh: wheres that from? :D
<claydoh> the mailing list :(
<claydoh> from a user
<jussi01> claydoh: oh
<jjesse> anyone runing choqok to get twitter updates?  still can't get updates since friday night
<Nightrose> jjesse: you need an update
<Nightrose> neversfelde has a new package
<claydoh> jjesse: neversfelde has an updated package in app
<claydoh> in a ppa rather
<neversfelde> yes, he has :)
<neversfelde> for karmic it is bug 386691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386691 in choqok "new upstream version available (0.6.1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386691
<neversfelde> so if someone has the time to review it and it is in karmic after, I would fill a backport request
<neversfelde> seems to work good and it fixes this twitter bug, although I cannot test, because I left twitter
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-14
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i just sent it to my ppa.. they fixed the twiterpocalipse
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I know
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i know you know, i was confirming :D
<neversfelde> :)
<_Groo_> neversfelde: "although I cannot test, because I left twitter"
<_Groo_> so.. confirmed
<neversfelde> yes, several people also confirmed, mtux is a fast dev :)
<vorian> neversfelde: when you are ready for sponsoring, please remember to assign the bug to one - status needs to be set as confirmed
<vorian> is anyone else experiencing an eternal kwattetd notification?
<vorian> or a laptop that does not go to sleep properly when the lid is closed?
<yuriy> vorian: I got the eternal kwallet notification on my karmic
<vorian> grrr
<vorian> yuriy: i've found that when I log in, if I can enter my wallet password quick enough - it stops the eternal notificatino
<vorian> notification too!
<nixternal> 11 hours of country music is just way to much vorian
<ScottK> nixternal: You needed to experience it to know that?
<ryanakca> Is it possible to sync something from Debian NEW?
<nhandler> ryanakca: No, we can't access the package while it is in NEW
<ryanakca> nhandler: Bummer
<Mamarok> is it normal that a guy with a Kubuntu install
<Mamarok> is it normal that a guy with a 9.04 instll doesn't have the kdebase package?
<Mamarok> +a
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: yes, that's just a metapackage that will install the entirety of kdebase if installed
<Mamarok> ok, he seemed not to have kdelibs neither...
<neversfelde> vorian: did you add the entry about the copyright symbol to choqoks changelog?
<ryanakca> Lovely, I got an email from a FOSS artist willing to help us out... I'll forward him to here, but anything art things that need to be done at the moment?
<nixternal> can someone explain why we went from (C) to the copyright symbol?
<nhandler> nixternal: I didn't know about the switch, but (C) last I heard really has no meaning. Only the word Copyright or the copyright symbol are officially recognized (along with some weird abbreviation for Copyright)
<nixternal> that I know, but we are using the word Copyright and the symbol together from some that I have seen
<nixternal> and the Debian copyright file isn't the end-all/say-all either, as there is a COPYING file shipped with the package that is the end-all/say-all
<nixternal> I don't even understand the convenience offered by the copyright file honestly in debian packaging..is there a way to query it at all with apt/dpkg?
<nixternal> kind of like how RPM does with copyright querying
<ryanakca> nixternal: dpkg --license <package>
<ryanakca> or dpkg --licence <package>
<nixternal> ya, shouldn't have said dpkg, but apt only
<nixternal> all that does is spit out the GPL or what not
<ryanakca> *nod*
<nixternal> nothing more than cat /usr/share/common-licenses
<nhandler> There will probably be several new tools developed if/when the machine readable format is adopted by Debian
<nixternal> changelog, control, rules - all that should make up the debian directory, except for patches dir
<nixternal> .install files and the post/pre stuff
<nixternal> though that stuff could be done in rules...debian packaging is a bit inefficient isn't it?
<nixternal> RPMs have the .spec file which does everything, arch has a nice little file too...actually all other package managers are typically one file as well, except for debian :)
<nixternal> never understood it honestly, maybe that is why people say it is difficult to get into packaging maybe...never really thought about it until just now
<JontheEchidna> Nice: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-pim&m=124358721723888&w=2
<ryanakca> Can you tag a revision with bzr-builddeb? Ex, with svn-buildpackage, svn-buildpackage --svn-tag-only
<ryanakca> rgreening: Did you ever get the email about the logo?
<vorian> nixternal: yeah, that's my live EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!
<vorian> life even
<e-jat> vorian:
<e-jat> anyone here have try this : http://duncan.mac-vicar.com/blog/archives/545
<e-jat> ?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Riddell> hello
<_Groo_> hi Riddell
<_Groo_> Riddell: just to let you know, im doing the package for liblastfm and starting to make experimental packages for amarok 2.2, so i can follow the codebase changes
<Riddell> _Groo_: oh excellent
<neversfelde> is it necessary to set debhelper (>= 7) when using pkg-kde-tools?
<_Groo_> Riddell: the docking capabilities where merged friday.. cant wait to test the new beast :)
<vorian> e-jat: hmmm?
<e-jat> vorian: have u try facebook plugin in kopete
<vorian> na, i don't use kopete
<e-jat> vorian: owh ..
<_Groo_> vorian: why?
<neversfelde> e-jat: it is a little bit buggy, cause it does not accept the global status
<neversfelde> or it is a missing feature
<neversfelde> but it works :)
<e-jat> neversfelde: owh ..
<e-jat> neversfelde: have u try it ?
<neversfelde> yes
<vorian> _Groo_: i don't use im
<Riddell> e-jat: kopete-facebook should appear in karmic in an hour or so
<Riddell> neversfelde: I don't think it's necessary, but why wouldn't you?
<e-jat> an hour .. huhu .. then i better wait for it .. rather then try to compile it
<e-jat> Riddell: thanks for da info ..
<neversfelde> Riddell: I wonder if it is necessary to bump the version of debhelper and compat
<e-jat> maybe i can have my sleep then wake up .. search for the facebook plugin
<e-jat> :)
<JontheEchidna> technically pkg-kde-tools does depend on debhelper 7
<vorian> it also reads .install files much better
<neversfelde> ok, so use debhelper 7?
<vorian> yus, i would
<vorian> tm
<neversfelde> will do , thanks :)
<vorian> is there some super battery saving app out there?
<e-jat> vorian: :)
<e-jat> inform me if there is ..
<sourcemaker> I have a problem with akonadi... when I start kontact I receive the error message: Bridged resource '3ZQHxFgETK' has no standard resource.
<sourcemaker> KDE 3.4b2
<sourcemaker> and 2 minutes later... Akonadi stopped... with crash
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you there, i could use some help
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> what's up?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im making the liblastfm package but im having some problems with the debian/tmp fase
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: the config is a misture of configure with .pro files.. in the deb installation fase it is creating two dirs _bin and _include in the src root level... how can i put in .install fles to go up two levels? so i can redirect the installed files
<JontheEchidna> ../../
<_Groo_> i did that
<JontheEchidna> hm
<JontheEchidna> in that case I usually just fiddle until things work :D
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: now its creating inside debian/liblastfm0/_bin but it gives me this error:
<_Groo_> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library liblastfm.so.0 needed by debian/liblastfm0/_bin/liblastfm_fingerprint.so.0.1.0 (its RPATH is '').
<_Groo_> Note: libraries are not searched in other binary packages that do not have any shlibs or symbols file.
<_Groo_> but liblastfm.so.0 its there
<_Groo_> could anyone help me making liblastfm package? im at the point of giving up :P
<_Groo_> ppl how do i change autotools.mk default ./configure rule?
<Riddell> _Groo_: use qmake.mk surely?
<Riddell> if it's a qmake build system
<Riddell> and that should run make install into debian/tmp
<_Groo_> Riddell: actually i need autotools.mk e debhelper.mk
<_Groo_> but i need to declare ./configure with --prefix /usr how do i change the value?
<_Groo_> finally! a workable build with liblastfm0 and liblastfm-dev... i just need to rebuild pointing to /usr instead of /usr/local
<_Groo_> although it uses qmake, it uses autotools to build.. so autotools.mk does the trick
<_Groo_> ok fixed.. liblastfm ready to rock :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: im gonna dput to my ppa, ~paulo.miguel.dias, you can get the work from there
<claydoh> Mamarok: w00t personal attacks from steven! yay!
<_Groo_> Riddell: JontheEchidna: liblastfm ready in https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 982099
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=982099&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 982099 | when the background hints change, ensure we schedule an update; fixes the background of the folderview not being painted on f...
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-14
<DarkwingDuck> Are we planning on releasing Koffice with 10.10?
<nixternal> how do you all stand gui-based irc clients? this is kind of annoying :/
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal!!!!
<valorie> konversation is <3!
<nixternal> irssi can't be beat, sorry
<nigelb> nixternal: irssi++
<nixternal> gotta get a new hard drive for my communications box so i can get my irssi back up and running
<jjesse> nixternal welcome back :)
<DarkwingDuck> YOu need one nixternal?
<nixternal> yeah, checking ebay now
<DarkwingDuck> SATA or EIDE?
<jjesse> one of each?
<DarkwingDuck> I have a 300gig SATAdrive I'm not using anymore
<nixternal> hehe, the machine takes either
<nixternal> that is to much drive for what i need
<nixternal> 20gb is more than enough
<DarkwingDuck> and I have an 80 GIG EIDE
<nixternal> http://cgi.ebay.com/Maxtor-MaxLine-Plus-II-250GB-SATA-Hard-Drive-1-NO-RES-/130400036409?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5c72a639#ht_1820wt_1139
<nixternal> grr, see my irssi would have used bit.ly or such to shrink that bad boy
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: You want my 80gig?
<DarkwingDuck> I'll never use it... I have a 1TB and a 3TB in my desktop
<nixternal> i have to look here again..there has to be a spare drive somewhere
<DarkwingDuck> *shrugs* I'll give it to ya. :P
<nixternal> hrmm, lemme check the mac...didn't even think about that
<nixternal> i need to test the drive in my server a bit more...i did a reboot and it wasn't clicking...it was trying to do something and I could hear a knocking sound
<nixternal> after a reboot it didn't do it
<nixternal> i backed up all of my stuff to my external hard drive
<nixternal> my server is booting up, and the drive isn't making a damn sound...need to see if i can ssh into it
<valorie> yikes, knocking sound
<valorie> that's a bad one
<DarkwingDuck> seems to work
<nixternal> see, no problem right now
 * nixternal clears dmesg and keeps an eye on it
<valorie> I hope it's all backed up.....
<nixternal> it is...just all of my irssi and email stuff really...the rest is kept in sync with dropbox and all of my tunes are on an external drive
<nigelb> nixternal: about time you backed up ~/.irssi
<nixternal> it has always been backed up, but better to be safe in case I changed anything in the past 5 years :)
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck did you talk to mdke about updating lucid doc packages?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I have not yet... Looking for a house :s
<jjesse> oh yeah
<jjesse> and a job
<jjesse> good luck
<nixternal> me too!
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> jjesse: what needs to be updated?
<jjesse> nixternal DarkwingDuck and I were trying to fiugre out if all of these merge requests for typos, etc should be going in both maverick and lucid branches
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: We need to keep Lucid up to date seeing that it's a LTS
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> what DarkwingDuck said
<nixternal> well..let me rephrase that
<nixternal> if it is just a silly little typo, maverick only...if it is a life or death situation, then lucid as well
<nixternal> if someone spelt to too or some crap, I don't care then
<nixternal> I was actually thinking about the docs on a recent bike ride
<DarkwingDuck> Why don't we fix everything thats posted and when we submit Maverick to the translators we submit Lucid as well
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<jjesse> yeah?  i thinking about docs while i was on the toliet the other day
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking about the docs yesterday when I was squashing bugs
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<nixternal> maybe that's where I was thinking about them
<jjesse> i've really liked the merge requests that have been happening for ubuntu-docs and kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: well, in order to upload a new package to lucid, we have to file a SRU, and in order for that to get approved, it needs to be more than a silly typo
<nixternal> otherwise they will not get approved, even for documentation
<jjesse> how bout a bunch of typos :)
<DarkwingDuck> Even though it's an LTS?
<nixternal> even though it is an LTS
<DarkwingDuck> we are talking almost 20 bugs
<nixternal> hell, we never got to update Dapper at all
<nixternal> are they major bugs?
<jjesse> not major bugs
<jjesse> typos/etc
<DarkwingDuck> A couple are semi major
<nixternal> fix um then
<DarkwingDuck> I am.
<nixternal> I can probably get the SRU approved and pushed through
<DarkwingDuck> in between finding a job and a house.
<DarkwingDuck> If we are going to get the SRU then we should get all of them.
<nixternal> and upload the fixes to the lucid docs, let me know when you are all finished, then I will regenerate the POT files and create a new package
<DarkwingDuck> Okay.
<nixternal> then in 1 week, I will download the translated tarballs and get the translations in
<nixternal> maybe 2 weeks
<DarkwingDuck> I'll let you know when they are done. I'll finishing them by Friday
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137689 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/TODO SVN_SILENT: Update todo
<jjesse> nixternal do you have it documented how we do this process?  and the steps/etc?
<nixternal> i am afraid to see what the translations are going to look like anyways...how many busted tags there are
<nixternal> jjesse: of course not
<jjesse> please do one day
<DarkwingDuck> That would be nice ;)
<nixternal> though it is real easy to read the scripts and figure it out..the translations are all done manually...though with the fixes that dpm did for me, we might be in decent shape
<nixternal> yeah, especially since i don't know how long i will be lasting around here...i need to spend more time finding a job and less time here
<DarkwingDuck> I just need a part time... Navy is going to pay for my college and a housing allowance while I go to school.
<DarkwingDuck> Soooo, while I go to ITT Tech I need a part time. :)
<jjesse> nixternal good luck getting that job
<nixternal> yeah, probably looking at a complete change in profession possibly
<jjesse> what now?
<nixternal> dunno yet
<jjesse> moving away from computers
<nixternal> it would be moving away from puters
<jjesse> that sucks a bit
<nixternal> nobody is looking to hire someone with a little KDE knowledge
<DarkwingDuck> Lots of Drupal jobs there in Chicagoland
<nixternal> I applied for another Canonical job, however I know how those go, at least for me
<nixternal> i don't know php
<nixternal> i know enough to do a little here or there, but that's about it
<DarkwingDuck> what job you apply for?
<nixternal> desktop something or other
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> but nowhere on my resume does it say GNOME, so I doubt it makes it an interview
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<jjesse> software engineeer?
<nixternal> i think i applied for that one previously but got pwnd in the interview
<nixternal> didn't know enough about filesystems
<jjesse> ubuntu desktop display and input engineer?
<nixternal> i sure as hell hope not
<jjesse> ubuntu desktop engineer
<nixternal> it was something about firefox or chrome...can't remember
<nixternal> maybe that is it
<jjesse> you can't get jorge or jono to hire you ?>
<nixternal> i was going to make a joke about 'maybe i should have drank more with certain people so they could create a job for me'
<nixternal> but...you kind of ruined that one
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> holy hell....my email is taking forever to sync
<nixternal> i was only offline for a couple of days
<jjesse> we missed you
<nixternal> i don't believe that at all
<nixternal> actually, i am kind of amazed that you are even online
<jjesse> hey DarkwingDuck and i talked about you
<nixternal> you send an email once a month complaining about your netbook...that's about it :p
<jjesse> me????
<nixternal> no, the guy behind you
<jjesse> that hurts man
<nixternal> lol
<jjesse> my dog?
<nixternal> your twin?
<jjesse> i've been trying ubuntu unity and been busy filing bugs against it
<nixternal> i tried it, then nixed it
<nixternal> hey, if you are running 4.5b2, click on that folder view next to the menu...see if it crashes the desktop
<nixternal> QuickAccess Browser
<jjesse> running windows 7 on this laptop
<nixternal> oh, and everyone gives me shit
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Win&
<claydoh> nixternal: bug 591891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591891 in Kubuntu PPA "Quick Access widget crashes plasma" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591891
<DarkwingDuck> Win7 rather... hethen.
<nixternal> claydoh: groovy
<nixternal> i accidentally clicked it, as I never use it anyways
<claydoh> getting a new workstation for the office, and some sort of box for online trainig at work, I wonder if it will be a move f rom xp to Vister
<nixternal> i would quit if they gave me vista
<nixternal> if they gave me win7 and allowed me to at least use eclipse, i would think about staying :D
<claydoh> hopefully they at least allow me to install open office
<nixternal> use latex and be done with it
<claydoh> hah something else to learn, just for posting notices for my crew, and other banal stuff?
<claydoh> :)
<valorie> for that you use identi.ca
<valorie> :-)
<claydoh> valorie: not in a fast-food restaurant, they already are on their phones when we are not looking :/
<valorie> lol
<claydoh> tho it would be neat to tweet someone taking a 5th "bathroom break " in 2 hours :)
<claydoh>  but I cant be too harsh, I *have* been on irc at work, after closing :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you consider http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/04/solving-little-problem-with-slightly.html in your config stuff you were doing?
<JontheEchidna> Don't think anybody's done anything about the .js file conflicts. We did come to the agreement that we probably do want to patch the upstream .js files, and patching the "default panel package" would be a necessary step
<JontheEchidna> So its been though about, but nobody's been un-lazy enough to take care of it yet :P
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137702 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (5 files in 3 dirs) Implement a search function using the Ept Xapian search shiz. The code is quite ugly to look at, but it works really fast. Introduces a dependency on the libept library.
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> (Search code stolen from synaptic and made less braindead formatting-wise)
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137703 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/TODO Quash another TODO item \o/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could you have a look at Bug #586497 - glaztor pitched it at unattended upgrades.  Not sure that's right.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Lucid) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<JontheEchidna> ew ew ew
<JontheEchidna> it turns out kpackagekit does have a separate setting specific to kpackagekit to auto-install security updates
<JontheEchidna> but we don't show the option since we patch the settings pane to show a button for software-properties-kde :(
<JontheEchidna> dantti isn't here, unfortunately...
<ScottK> Sigh.
<nixternal> OK, shutting down for the night...had some other issues related to the drive...don't want to have anything blow up while I am sleeping
<nixternal> g'nite all
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: seems everyone is in favour of a seprate codec like install,more work for me yayy :D
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: maybe we can do it like : Install extra library to get additional functionality > This will enable the Universe repo,are you sure you want to continue > yes > Enable universe repo > install libkopete-gcall 
<shadeslayer_> then we can upload packages to universe without having to file MIR's
<shadeslayer> btw any idea where the qt-doc-html package installs the docs too?
<jussi> you know something... whoever is designing kde ikons has a real issue with connected network icons :(
<valorie> I didn't like the new bleached out ones at first
<valorie> but now they are growing on me
<valorie> I can still get oxygen back if I get tired of 'em
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you cannot do it like that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Well, you can, you just will get all sorts of headachy.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Build-dependencies of main packages must be in main, so having the binaries in universe does not make any difference to the problem :/
<apachelogger> Also, Universe is active by default.
<jussi> valorie: no, the icons are fine mostly, its just the network icon, when connected, looks disconnected. we had this issue before also...
<valorie> ok
<ScottK> apachelogger: It would help with the "takes 5MB on the CD" problem.
<apachelogger> ScottK: Not with the filing MIRs though.
<ScottK> True.  Still gotta do that.
<Riddell> plural?  isn't there only one
<Riddell> and it's been filed
<apachelogger> Riddell: 2 I have counted ... libortp and linphone
<Riddell> libortp-dev come from linphone
<apachelogger> oh, then indeed only one
<steveire> apachelogger: Most of the kdepim mobile stuff is happening outside of trunk in branches/work/komo.
<apachelogger> steveire: but targetting back to trunk?
<steveire> We hope to have it finished at the same time as KDE 4.6
<steveire> After freeze it goes back to trunk
<apachelogger> asac: ^ I think the best that can happen are preview packages in a PPA
<steveire> It's not clear yet whether it will be part of SC release tarballs. It might be in separate tarballs or something.
<asac> apachelogger: yeah. so be it.
<asac> thanks
 * apachelogger notes that one could always throw loads of developer resources at the problem ^^
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: hmm..
<EagleScreen> can you use your Launchpad OpenID in http://www.kdedevelopers.org/ ?
<Riddell> doubt it
<EagleScreen> what reason?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: Just try it?
<Riddell> I don't kno wif kdedevelopers.org have enabled openid
<apachelogger> It is offered as login option.
<apachelogger> So technically it should be working
<EagleScreen> two webtites told me thet the launchpad openide is wrong, but better to talk about this with launchpad people
<apachelogger> yeps
<mfraz74> Is anyone else having trouble bringing up k3b's options?
<mfraz74> k3b crashes here when I try to bring up the options window
<Riddell> hmm, pkgkde-symbolshelper has no man page, where can I read about this?
<Riddell> mfraz74: same here :(
<mcas> are there any kubuntu tools written in perl?
<mfraz74> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/U3fXWDAd
<Riddell> mcas: thankfully not
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: seems everyone is in favour of a codec type install
<shadeslayer_> regarding kopete.... :)
<mfraz74> bug 594121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594121 in Kubuntu PPA "k3b crashes when selecting configure k3b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594121
<shadeslayer_> ah... confirmed in maverick too :)
<shadeslayer_> will check with kde svn if its a problem in our packaging or upstream issue
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: is that kopete or k3b?
<shadeslayer> k3b :P
<ghostcube> the settings dialogs inside systmsettings are a bit beastie
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> but the second screen wallpaper killing is known?
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you able to merge konq-plugins?  it's the last kde package on https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<Tonio_> Riddell, sure
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you mind if I assign the kpackagekit/automatic updates bug to you?
<txwikinger> Somehow it seems odd that the notifier comes up with upgrades even when there is no network connection
 * txwikinger has some Knetworkmanager problems again
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: go ahead
<Tonio_> apachelogger, do we want to keep konq-plugins-searchbar since we might switch to rekonq this time ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger, you introduced that to preserve space on the cd, and that's the only difference between our konq-plugins and debian's
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Done.  Thanks.
<Tonio_> apachelogger, more precise question... do we still want to split out konq-plugins package cause that's a hudge diff with the debian package
<Tonio_> Riddell, since the changes were made by apachelogger , I'm waiting for his opinion before merging or uploading the debian package
<shadeslayer> !find Qalculate
<ubottu> Found: libqalculate-dev, libqalculate-doc, libqalculate4, qalculate, qalculate-gtk (and 1 others)
<JontheEchidna> dantti: ping
<dantti> JontheEchidna: pong :D
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Hi, I've got a question about KPackageKit
<JontheEchidna> It seems to have an "auto-install security updates" feature. Shouldn't this be a backend feature controlled by the packagekit daemon itself?
<shadeslayer_> !find Exiv2
<ubottu> Found: exiv2, libexiv2-6, libexiv2-dev, libexiv2-doc, libkexiv2-8 (and 2 others)
<JontheEchidna> On Debian/Ubuntu systems, we already have cron jobs for APT that handle auto-installing security updates, and this conflicts with those cron job options
<shadeslayer_> Tm_T: how long does kdebase take to compile?
<shadeslayer_> 2-3 hours?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I see, well at first I don't think that this should be handled by cron
<dantti> JontheEchidna: for example, I'm using my laptop which has low mem, then an update starts and I don't even know about it.
<dantti> JontheEchidna: now, the probem with auto install security updates, is a problem with the kubuntu patch  for the kpackagekit settings kcm
<dantti> which imo should be rewritten, ( I could do that but I'm without time now)
 * shadeslayer_ starts building kdebase
<JontheEchidna> dantti: what changes do you think should be made?
<dantti> probably as of version >0.6 the default is to update nothing
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I think you should remove all the patch that hides KPK settings and make that kcm ugly, and just add a button to Edit software origns
<dantti> this way the user can control how often kpk will refresh the cache, which sources he has, and if he want's to always update everything
<JontheEchidna> The patch adds a button that launches software-properties-kde, that already does all of this, but on the apt level.
<JontheEchidna> It would be nice if KPackageKit could look to the backend (apt/aptcc, whatev) to see how often it should update the cache, etc
<dantti> imo it's not consistent to have updates being instaled while you can't visually see your system doing it, that's why the cron stuff is not good for me
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yes that patch, the problem is that is hides everything and make the ui very weird
<JontheEchidna> the cron job is standard for all Debian/Ubuntu systems, so it's still going to be there unless a user manually removes the cron job
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I agree that this kind of settings could be done in packagekit it self  so that admins could set a reasonable value
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I never saw it in debian btw
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<dantti> which file should be it?
<JontheEchidna> /etc/cron.daily/apt
<dantti> hmm I had never saw it, 
<dantti> probably it's debina 6
<dantti> no it's not :P
<JontheEchidna> It's in lenny, at least: http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/etc/cron.daily/apt&mode=path&suite=stable&arch=any
<JontheEchidna> and sid
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yes, I'm seeing it, but somehow it looks like disabled since all my servers don't get auto updates
<dantti> probably i have to configure that
<JontheEchidna> yes, the feature is auto-disabled by default
<dantti> hmm k right, so it wouldn't conflic with kpackagekit by default then?
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit seems to have auto-install for security updates on by default
<dantti> JontheEchidna: it was on by default on the past
<dantti> fedora dudes also complained about this so i changed
<dantti> but as of now the user can't change since the kcm module hides it
<JontheEchidna> We still have KPK 0.5.4 since PackageKit hasn't released an ABI-stable release compatible with KPK 0.6
<dantti> also if a user updates from 0.5 to 0.6 and can't see the option it might still be on
<JontheEchidna> we hide it because the option already exists in software-properties-kde, which our patch has a button to launch
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well it should be ABI ok afaik
<JontheEchidna> So if we update PK to 0.6.5, we aren't going to break gnome-packagekit or whatever?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well the best would be to merge the two although i prefer it to be in kpk since the user will see an icon when auto updates starts
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well you probably have to update the gnome-pk too
<JontheEchidna> blegh
<dantti> i just don't know to which version exactly but i can as richard
<dantti> *ask
<shadeslayer> ugh... seems that if you open huge files with ark it keeps extracting those files until you kill it manually
<dantti> JontheEchidna: <hughsie> gpk 2-30 or better
<JontheEchidna> we have 2.29.2 :(
<JontheEchidna> I don't really have all that much experience with gnome packaging...
<ScottK> Anyone know where /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksgmltools2/ went in Maverick?  It seems to have gone missing out of kdelibs5-data.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hold on checking
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kdoctools
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> I've seen other FTBFS because that moved, but I can't remember what package ATM.
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs5-dev depends on it, fwiw
<ScottK> Weird.  Then that probably won't solve the problem I was having.
 * txwikinger fixed his networking problem.. wasn't knetworkmanager after all
<apachelogger> Tonio_: all the same to me at this point
<Tonio_> apachelogger, let's sync the package and fix the seed to drop the konq-plugins-searchbar package then ?
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so we split kopete package? 
<dantti> JontheEchidna: great (or not), I'm not the official maintainer for pk-qt which means that the bugs I was planning to fix, now I have to :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: seems so, but it is not really a split, what you need to do is a secondary build from within the same source
<JontheEchidna> :P
<dantti> s/I'm not/I'm now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I think quassel does something like that if you seek inspiration :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> will have a look at your ubuntu one package after kdebase compiles and then do kopete :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and can you help me with the codec notification thingy patch
<lex79> kdepim 4.4.4 is not in archive....
<lex79> but it's in bzr https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> I can fix that
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> \o/ .... kdebase compiles in a hour here :)
<shadeslayer> well.. its almost done.. at 85 pc :P
<Riddell> beware of saying "almost done" for compiles, that's often not true
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will it fail at 99 pc? :P
<shadeslayer> because if does fail... thats sad :'(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fully built \o/ now installing
<Riddell> lex79: kdepim uploaded
<Riddell> uploaded with the all new sftp upload
<Riddell> which just got added to soyuz today
<lex79> great :)
<lex79> Riddell: qtwebkit in bzr
<Riddell> groovy, uploading
<lex79> someone has fixed my English grammar mistakes in my personal wiki page :D
<CIA-91> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100614164538-p5leo59gsfcds0xa * debian/ (changelog control) -dbg replace and conflicts kdebase-dbg << 4.4.80 since files got moved around inbetween versions (LP: #588768)
<Riddell> pulseaudio support seems pleasantly working except for the small issue of it not detecting my internal sound card
<Riddell> and userconfig needs to not put people into the audio group
<Riddell> crimsun_: are you still answering pulse issue like the above or should I hassle luke?
<JontheEchidna> aww, agateau left. I wanted to show him this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~echidnaman/kapti_cplusplus.tar.bz2
<Riddell> crimsun_: success, firefox was blocking pulseaudio getting the internal sound card
<Riddell> kmix looking nice, skype working
<Riddell> even flash seems to work
<Riddell> only issue is plugging in my usb headphones they're on full volume even though kmix shows it at less
<claydoh> Riddell: would it be resonable to edit the 4.5beta2 announcement to better clarify for the general public that it can be considered vbery buggy for some :)
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112376.new;topicseen#new
<claydoh> I terms like "crack" and 'there will be bugs" don't mean much, as the label "beta2" means it is OK for everyone :)
<Riddell> can do although better to also fix the bugs of course :)
<Riddell> well it already says "This is beta software so expect bugs."
<Riddell> what more can I put?
<apachelogger> "We recommend that you do not use this release in a production system."
<apachelogger> something like that maybe?
<apachelogger> or write about it eating little kittens
<apachelogger> that always helps
<Riddell> dunno aseigo wrote that KDE 4.0 would eat babies and people still moan it had bugs
<JontheEchidna> "If you have read this, you have forfeited all rights to say that you didn't expect there to be bugs, and will be a poopey head if you do"
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am now folling iDontCare mantra.
<apachelogger> makes me overall happier
<apachelogger> IMHO we should stop announcing pre-release software on the website to begin with TBH
<apachelogger> But instead blog about it.
<apachelogger> It will be perceived much less official hence much less reliable. Then again most people get such news via relay anyway...
<Riddell> well is there actually a problem here?  someone installed beta software and found a bug, only problem is he didn't report the bug in the right place
<apachelogger> Riddell: Apparently he did not judge the reliability of the beta software properly.
<apachelogger> Which happens a lot it seems.
<claydoh> no, jut comnplaaints about it being beta2, so it should be considerd more stable and bug free
<rbelem> hey Riddell, have you seen agateau?
<Riddell> rbelem: agateau is usually on baby duty after 17:00UTC
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> claydoh: Send him my way, I am all up for discussions on the matters of release labeling.
<claydoh> apachelogger: you expect a forum guy to go to irc??? :)
<apachelogger> He can write me an email if he wishes
<apachelogger> He can even call me if he wants to.
 * claydoh wishes more devs would spend a small amount of time in kubuntuforms.....
 * apachelogger spends a small amount of time in kde forums now :P
<claydoh> :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: Everytime I browse the kubuntu forums I either get depressed or annoyed or both :/
<claydoh> apachelogger: thats cuz you don't let anyone get to know you and your greatness
<apachelogger> Also the artwork could be improved. The coloring does not help with the prevention of depresson or annoyance.
<apachelogger> Something pink maybe ;) ;) ;)
<claydoh> I get annoyed there, but seldom depressed
 * apachelogger remembers that case of letting others know one's greatness as seen yesterday on some irc channel and giggles away
<claydoh> blue is the soothing color I thought :) pink is nice tho
<apachelogger> claydoh: kubuntuforums is using a gnome blue though.
<claydoh> apachelogger: you don't brag, you just let your karma flow out  :)
<apachelogger> Well, if there is a chance of getting more groupies I shall browse the kubuntu forums more.
<apachelogger> Anything to improve my rockstar status.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: right? ;)
<apachelogger> claydoh: You should post a forum 101, I do not know how to use forums properly :(
<Nightrose> definitely
<apachelogger> claydoh: The bot protection stuff is ludicrous TBH.
 * claydoh makes a forum post on how to use a wiki in order to make a wiki page about how to use forums
<claydoh> apachelogger: necessary, tho atm the spam bots were aweful and many and filled with pr0n
<apachelogger> maybe just use a sensible forum software ^^
<claydoh> and the new forum software with better security is still in perpetual rc status...
<apachelogger> Also I cannot list no jabber address! Nor IRC!
<apachelogger> Oh dear
<claydoh> apachelogger: I would, though smf is not bad really. The owner gets to choose what we run
<apachelogger> Who is the owner anyway?
<claydoh> just a guy called Open Source, one Zack Brantley
<claydoh> If I didn't work 50+ hrs a week, i would have started my own. But we do now have a decent core of mods and regulars now
<claydoh> I dunno if he has a launchpad or wiki page, he is not active much iirc
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Well, I reallly think this beastie needs a change of artwork.
<rbelem> hey guys, i need some help with kde reviewboard
<rbelem> I want to submit a patch
<apachelogger> http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Send_Patches#Reviewboard
<apachelogger> rbelem: ^
<rbelem> apachelogger, thank you very much :-)
<apachelogger> you're very welcome :)
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> claydoh: even the smiling faces look depressing :/
<apachelogger> sabdfl: o/
<claydoh> apachelogger: too much fluffy makes everything else bland, I'll bet :)
<apachelogger> Well, fluffy saves me therapy :P
<apachelogger> But if you compare the KDE forum to the kubuntu one ...
<apachelogger> One of those two is using enlightning colors and the other is not...
<claydoh> apachelogger: kde forum has coders/hackers working on the sites code :)
<claydoh> but i agree
<apachelogger> Theme color selection has nothing to do with coding :P
<claydoh> html/css is still code :) 
<claydoh> the real underlying issue is the free hosting service, and the portal add-on. which is no longer maintained. 
<apachelogger> no they are not
<claydoh> we are slow to move, but we have been doing little changes
<apachelogger> HTML is markup
<apachelogger> and CSS is probably to be called markup too
<claydoh> apachelogger: its still, a foreign language to us :)
<apachelogger> in either case colors would only envolve color notations anyway, which does not qualify at anything
<claydoh> but I won't argue
<apachelogger> claydoh: like one is supposed to know what country is south of the USA
<claydoh> , um south usa?
<apachelogger> as I was asked when registering
<claydoh> arg thyat was supposed to have been changed
<apachelogger> apparently it was not
<claydoh> I don't have admin access
<claydoh> but will gripe loudly (again)
<claydoh> victory on the forum thread! just after your post, too!
<claydoh> see, you had a positive effect :)
<apachelogger> <= rockstar
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<nixternal> <= loser
<nixternal> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nixternal-is-a-loser
 * claydoh is already a member of one, will not join the other
<nixternal> I hate when people friend you on twitter, look legit, then when you research them a bit more, they link their photos to some stupid porn site
<claydoh> nixternal needs groupies, not haters
<nixternal> i don't need any groupies
<nixternal> don't want any either
 * claydoh stops creating the nixternal's pedal pushing groupies group then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: know anyone from berlin?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on what for?
<nixternal> haha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my dad is coming next week to berlin,and i was wondering if they could suggest a hotel...
<nixternal> i had one person cheer for me at last weeks race..and i have no idea who it was...kind of felt a bit weird
<shadeslayer> it should be near Maritim Hotel berlin ....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dholbach is from berlin
<apachelogger> neversfelde: isnt someone from kubuntu-de also living in berlin?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, blizzz
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 2 candidates we have
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: can you send him shadeslayer's way when you see him?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: meanwhile you can try dholbach
<apachelogger> maybe he is around :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<neversfelde> Czessi is also from Berlin, but I haven't seen him for ages
<neversfelde> apachelogger, shadeslayer: sure
<apachelogger> yeah havent heared from him in a long time :/
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: dholbach doesnt seem to be around :)
 * shadeslayer pings google maps instead
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I guess blizzz will be here sooner or later
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: hmm.. ok i might not be around long... need to learn Qt/ Sleep :P
<apachelogger> otherwise there is still #kde-devel ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im to scared to ask there :P
<shadeslayer> s/to/too
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> kde-cafe then
<apachelogger> or kdelounge
 * apachelogger does not really get the difference of those two actually
<shadeslayer> i harassed them with build KDE questions all day long :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^ mind to enlighten me
<Nightrose> query
<nixternal> apachelogger: well, one was kind of private, until you blurted it out :p
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> didn't know 
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> *facepalm*
<nixternal> but if it were really private, it should have had the ##
<nixternal> they only want KDE dev types in there, at least that is how it used to be
<nixternal> I got kicked out years ago and Riddell went all ninja on them
<nixternal> can't remember if that was pre-kubuntu or not
 * shadeslayer starts feeling awkward now....
<nixternal> shadeslayer: I always feel awkward, so join the club :)
<shadeslayer> :P
 * apachelogger does feel awkward ever since everything is his fault :/
<Nightrose> ...
 * apachelogger hugs shadeslayer and nixternal
 * shadeslayer gets cracking on apachelogger's ubuntu one package for maverick :)
<nixternal> 13:44 and I have not opened a single project at all today
<shadeslayer> the powa of a hug :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which one? ubuntu-one-kde 0.0.0 alpha right?
<apachelogger> 20:45 and I did write 300 sloc even though it should have been 3k :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need libqoauth too
<shadeslayer> shall be ported :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Also, ScottK says you should just need to copy it to maverick and it should build
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will check :)
<ScottK> IIRC you can forward copy binaries too.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i was thinking about the kopete stuff
<shadeslayer> we could just add a package to control with a replaces on the old kopete
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-harald still aint got no fancyness!!!
 * apachelogger refuses to copy anything anywhere without fancyness
<Xand3r> lol
 * txwikinger wonders if every bad habit of rock groups must be cloned in open source
<apachelogger> claydoh: is the wiki 101 and forum 101 already done?
<claydoh> apachelogger: no, I ma eating pizza, drinking diet soda, and then I will think about it
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger hasnt eaten all day and there is nothing here to eat anyway :/
<claydoh> what do you find difficult or what do  you need to know
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: package fail : http://pastebin.com/Ued8h2Na
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: isnt fregl from berlin too?
<apachelogger> claydoh: I do not know how to operate it at all
<shadeslayer> or am i mistaken :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> danimo is in berlin these days, then again he hides from us ...
<txwikinger> what is going on in Berlin?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what are the build deps  for the authentication stuff?
<claydoh> apachelogger: sure you do, you made a post,ggod pic of you, btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK: copying work sindeed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the one listed ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK: but only binary copy, you cannot copy the source and rebuild it for maverick
<ScottK> Sensible
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<apachelogger> well, IMHO this renders the feature useless as soon as a a lib got a different soversion in another series etc.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no one knows how the binaries will react in the new enviroment :)
<ScottK> If it needs rebuild, there's an undocumented BIC change that needs fixing.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yep
 * shadeslayer wonders how to get qtcreator fixed in maverick
<ScottK> apachelogger: It works the same way the archive does, so that's reasonable I think.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the procedure to get a package updated in the archives? like qtcreator from beta to rc?
<apachelogger> Yeah.
<apachelogger> Just that feature would make a whole lot more sense if it were to automagically fiddle with the changelog as to make multi-series deployments easier.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: package new version, find someone with upload rights to sponsor the upload
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cool.. will do :)
<shadeslayer> hopefully this will fix bugs with qtcreator
<shadeslayer> and make new ones more interesting to troubleshoot :P
<shadeslayer> oh btw i might be working on video conferencing protocols as a part of my training,so i might be able to add video support to jingle libs :)
<ScottK> There's a script somewhere to do the multi-version changelog fiddling.
<shadeslayer> but that really is up to the institute :P
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137951 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Speed up bigger searches a bunch by using a lower-level implementation for finding a package pointer by string.
<JontheEchidna> ^4x speed improvement on "kde" at the least. (kde gives a bunch since its so small) Used to take 2 seconds, now it takes < 1 sec
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice!
<JontheEchidna> searching for "a" still takes a really long time, though that's to be expected :P
<JontheEchidna> most guis set a limit of 2 chars or greater for search because of it
<ScottK> Any suggestions on what to do about http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49822011/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.kphotoalbum_4.1.1-3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - I see similar failures in a couple of places.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: doc book problems again?
<ScottK> yep
<shadeslayer> tried changing the format to 4.2 ?
<shadeslayer> if its not that already?
<ScottK> Nope, but if it can't find the dtd, isn't that an earlier problem?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> it could be looking for the older version dtd (< 4.2)
<ScottK> Sigh.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw any idea on http://pastebin.com/zmk1kUVB
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: trying to build qtcreator locally 
<JontheEchidna> nope
<shadeslayer> using debuild
<JontheEchidna> I have no clue :(
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<rdieter> ScottK: this may help with kphotoalbum, did for me on fedora : http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/kphotoalbum/kphotoalbum-4.1.1-docbook_fix.patch
<ScottK> rdieter: Thank you.
<rdieter> ScottK: I'm slowly working through the 4.1.2-dtd build failures too.
<rdieter> so I feel your pain
<ScottK> So far I hit that one and kmediafactory.
<ScottK> Do you have a list?
<ScottK> Did anyone else fix 4.1.2-dtd failures?  Maybe we have patches that would be useful for rdieter.
<rdieter> kphotoalbum was the first one I fixed, I think there are at least 2 others, I'll let you know as I find them if you want
<ScottK> Yes.  Please.
<rdieter> ok
<rdieter> I'll poke at kmediafactory in the meantime
<ScottK> Cool.  I'm not sure which version you have, but it's still not upated in the newest upstream release.
<rdieter> 0.7.1 I think
<rdieter> oh boy, much newer is available I see, fun.
<ScottK> It's on Google code now too
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you tell me what the purpose of debian/includes/ folder is?
 * shadeslayer checks new maintainers guide
<ScottK> No.  I don't recall that one.
<lex79> shadeslayer: see debian/changelog maybe it's usefull
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh my : Qt Creator 2.0 depends on private headers used by Qt, include Qt
<shadeslayer>     headers in debian/includes and point to them in debian/rules
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats your doing :P
<shadeslayer> now i just have to update those files....
<shadeslayer> lex79: where do i get the new private headers?
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<lex79> in Qt source
<lex79> apt-get source qt4-x11
<shadeslayer> lex79: then copy them headers over>
<shadeslayer> :O
<lex79> I think so, but I didn't see the package....
<shadeslayer> 135 MB source package
<lex79> yeah :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw http://pastebin.com/zmk1kUVB << i got that while compiling qtcreator
<shadeslayer> which i guess is due to outdated files in debian/include
<shadeslayer> am i correct? ( the moc has changed too much errors )
<lex79> #error "cannot be used with the include files from this version of Qt."
<lex79> yes, I think you have to use the new headers
<shadeslayer> yayy... MOTU told me that it wasnt the old headers :P
<shadeslayer> ninja >>> MOTU :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw any particular folder/files that need to be freshend up?
<lex79> uhmm, I think the problem is in debian/includes but if Motu say is not.... :P
<lex79> I don't know...
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<lex79> those headers come from an older version of Qt btw
<lex79> so.... .)
<shadeslayer> yes...
<shadeslayer> thats why the error says the moc is old
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doh! you built qtcreator with qmake-qt3 i think :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: is there a particular build script for qmake-qt4 ?
<shadeslayer> or is it just include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/qmake.mk
<neversfelde> Blizzz: shadeslayer needs a hotel recommendation in Berlin
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: something in the range of 100 euro near the maritim hotel :P
<Blizzz> well, hotel is tricky as i don't need one here and thus don't know those :) do you know where maritim is located?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: Stauffenbergstraße 26
<shadeslayer> 10785 Berlin, Germany
<shadeslayer> 030 2065-0
<Blizzz> not the cheapest area, indeed
<Blizzz> i think
<ScottK> apachelogger: Since it appears you can change bug 594276, would you please make it unprivate too.
<ubottu> Bug 594276 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/594276 is private
<shadeslayer> he ( my dad ) has a conference in that hotel,anything within a 20 min commuting distance will do :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do we have a specific qmake-qt4 build script?
<ScottK> No idea.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apparently qtcreator seems to have been built with the older version ( i think ) and needs qmake-qt4 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we have qmake which alternates to qmake-qt4 or qmake-qt3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok any way to set it to use qt4 ? or does it pick that automatically ?
<apachelogger> it should always pick qt4 unless told otherwise I think(tm)
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: i find 3 hotels in the near. 1) http://mirnet-it.de/hotelphp/h00001_alt/ (400m distance, starts from 39€), 2) http://www.esplanadeberlin.com/ (500m, starts at 99€) and 3) http://www.hotelbb.de/en/berlin-potsdamer-platz (also 500m, starts at 59€)
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: thanks :D
<Blizzz> i'd offer my couch but that's more than 20min away
<shadeslayer> hehehe :D
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: how  far are you from there?
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: 5km, at least 40min by public transit
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: thanks for the info tho :)
<shadeslayer> i wonder if breakfast is included :)
<rdieter> ScottK: here's what I have so far for kmediafactory, http://rdieter.fedorapeople.org/rpms/kmediafactory/  (not sure if that's all of the fixes required, the build is still going)
<ScottK> rdieter: Thanks.  I'll try and look at that one tonight.  Just uploaded kphotoalbum.
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: at my place? sure, as long as something is here ;)
 * apachelogger never gets offered couches
<shadeslayer_> Blizzz: i meant at the hotels :P
 * shadeslayer_ can only offer his bed to apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> come to think of it, I wonder why couchdb is called couchdb and not beddb
<Blizzz> shadeslayer_: first and third say ~7€ per breakfast, can't find any information on the snd one
<shadeslayer> hmm.. good enough :)
<shadeslayer> total cost should be around 100 euro per day.. not more than that.. :)
<Blizzz> apachelogger: maybe it's too similar to baddb 
<apachelogger> You have not looked at it, have you? ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe the code was written while sitting/sleeping on a couch? :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies for jefferai
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to jefferai.
<Blizzz> apachelogger: :)
 * apachelogger gets a long point stick and pokes Xand3r
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was looking at kubotu help for that :P
<shadeslayer> you didnt document it :P
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> the documentation would be massive :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: help bar
<kubotu> You may also have a look at 'help order goods/machines/replies' ... Placing an order is actually easy as hell. 'order GOOD' => GOOD gets slid down the bar. 'order GOOD for NICK' => GOOD get slid down the bar to NICK. 'order GOOD for everyone' => everyone gets GOOD (in case the good is finite it will end as you place this order). 'order birthday package' => in case you want to make a special birthday present ;-)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: ^
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order beer for Blizzz
 * kubotu gives Blizzz a nice frosty mug of beer.
<Blizzz> ah!  beer! tasty! ty ;)
<ScottK> kubotu: order whisky for Riddell
 * kubotu slides whisky down the bar to Riddell
<ScottK> Not bad.
<ScottK> It should have something special for that though.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how many SLOC is kubotu?
<apachelogger> you can order" bar, bed, beer, birthday package, breakfast, (+, au|, at|, de|, hangover|, po|, uk, full|, us), brain, can of whoopass, capatain, chocolate, ciarettes, coffee, coke, cookies, cookie, (cookies, xmas), cushion, data, enterprise, good beer, heineken, jean-luc, kubuntu, lighter, lunch, party, party set, painkiller, release, taepodong-2, tea, (tea, earl grey, hot), wine, cocktail, ... varoius cocktails
<apachelogger> that is of course only the stuff that comes with custom made replies
<apachelogger> generally you can order anything, kubotu will get it for you ;)
<apachelogger> and since I just noticed something
<apachelogger> ~order jean-luc for shadeslayer_
<KRF> kubotu: order bed for KRF
 * kubotu is placing a cot for KRF in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
 * kubotu places shadeslayer_ on Nightrose's toilet and says - ENGAGE!
<apachelogger> ^^^^
<KRF> ENGAGE!
 * apachelogger rofl
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> you must know, back in the days we had a radio amarok and one week we were voting on a name for Nightrose's toilet, ever since it is called jean-luc ;)
<KRF> didnt know jean-luc is a synonym for the loo
<KRF> ahah
<KRF> o/
 * KRF falls to bed
<apachelogger> KRF: *bling*
<KRF> apachelogger: *bling*
<KRF> mweh
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: order release
 * kubotu pokes apachelogger.
<apachelogger> that must be super old
 * apachelogger updates
<apachelogger> kubotu: order bar
 * kubotu slides Konqueror opening http://code.google.com/p/rbotbar/ down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> kubotu: thank you :*
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 50 plugins loaded; 34 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "(I've Had) The Time Of My Life" by Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes [Dirty Dancing] [http://open.spotify.com/track/5UqqOfFa9DYXALpCCF8VwB] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<Blizzz> omfg
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy!
<ScottK> What am I supposed to depend on instead of kde-icons-oxygen?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: does it also depend on kdebase-runtime?
<JontheEchidna> (if so, it can be dropped.) The new one is oxygen-icon-theme, which kdebase-runtime depends on
<nixternal> argh! my only somewhat powerful machine just died! I am now stuck in netbook hell
<neversfelde> same here
<nixternal> claydoh_: you can start https://edge.launchpad.net/~nixternal-needs-a-new-puter :p
<neversfelde> mainboard of my dektop died
<nixternal> well, i lost my laptop finally as well as my powerful desktop to the tornado crap a month or so back...which was never covered by the insurance thank you very much
<nixternal> and now my server, which was having hard drive problems the other day, just died
<nixternal> I tested the power, it is good, the mobo isn't sending power anywhere, and the mosfets around the CPU are cooked
<claydoh_> neversfelde: once I start https://launchpad.net/~claydoh-needs-new-hardware-too-pretty-please
<nixternal> hehe
<claydoh_> oops that was for nixternal
<nixternal> I have no hardware though right now
<nixternal> I have a really old p4 that needs RAMBUS, a video card, and a hard drive :)
<claydoh_> ahh I have a 1998 thinkpad you can have, no bettery 
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> yeah, don't see that building packages, c++, java, and such
<claydoh_> my laptop mis a 7 year old p4 mobile, runs well
<claydoh_> nixternal: yeah, tried gentoo on it years ago, I stopped after the 3rd day of compiling
<nixternal> oh, i do have an old p4, but it doesn't have a video card that can run anything graphical
<claydoh_> heh
<nixternal> gentoo in 3 days of compiling on an intel i7 isn't even half way done
<nixternal> i could be like some people who blog and say, "hey, donate money so i can add a fruity little button to the gnome menu" or some shit
<nixternal> I might be able to get $3 that way
<apachelogger> [buy-a-nixternal]
<apachelogger> [x] [visternal Ultimate]
<nixternal> i am a cheap date!
<nixternal> bastard!
<apachelogger> [x] [nixernal Kubuntoo]
<claydoh_> lol that was kde 2.something,
<apachelogger> [ ] [nixternal KDE Edition]
<nixternal> jjesse admitted to using windows, i never did
<claydoh_> gentoo=overrated for me
<apachelogger> [ ] [nixternal Cyclists Edition]
<nixternal> gotta have a cyclist edition
<apachelogger> [x] [nixternal Cloud special offer for 5 billion billion]
<apachelogger> [buy]
<nixternal> luckily for me, my race team is taking care of me and getting me a new wheel...they are a nutty bunch just like all of you
<apachelogger> there I made you a dialog
<nixternal> haha
<claydoh> I may have a working video card of the nvidia 5000 range around if you need it
<nixternal> i could have made it, and got into GSOC for a GNOME project :p
<apachelogger> that would have been nice
<nixternal> yeah, I don't think a video card would help an old g4 400mhz system
<nixternal> lol
<apachelogger> then we could over a nixternal soul too
<apachelogger> for only 5k
<apachelogger> ...imagine...
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Imagine" by John Lennon [Lennon Legend: The Very Best of John Lennon, 1998] [http://open.spotify.com/track/2ZShbEYZYNcR4d9VklmdPp] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<nixternal> plus, if i utilized my g4, ScottK couldn't do ppc testing
<claydoh> nixternal: I'd give you my 'spare' 7 year old laptop, except that the mrs has taken it away from me :(
<nixternal> hehe
<claydoh> tho that one overheats when compiling - it was "upgraded" to a 2,4 p4, probably needs better heatsink compound or a cpu downgrade
<nixternal> ok...guess i will go clean something...i was looking forward to building the documentation translations and packages (not!)
<crimsun_> Riddell: I'm still answering them but very sporadically.
<crimsun_> Riddell: and, I'm online less often these days, so someone else is probably better unless it's a really nasty driver question.
<crimsun_> nixternal: have any opinions on the Dell Inspiron 11z?
<crimsun_> nixternal: i.e., http://www.dell.com/us/en/home/notebooks/inspiron-11z/pd.aspx?refid=inspiron-11z&s=dhs&cs=19
<nixternal> I think that is the one Mario had, and I do remember it being a kick ass little computer. As a matter of fact, I even tried to steal the damn thing from him :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-15
<crimsun_> nixternal: got time for a query?
<nixternal> crimsun_: always have time
<bdrung> can someone confirm the statements in bug #589898? is the doc in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589898 in tellico (Ubuntu) "Sync tellico 2.2-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589898
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> debian used to put in kde4/HTML, but now they've switched to kde/ like us
<JontheEchidna> bdrung: ^
<bdrung_> JontheEchidna: and the symlinks stuff?
<JontheEchidna> bdrung_: all accurate
<bdrung_> JontheEchidna: thanks. the sync request is fine then
<JontheEchidna> bdrung_: yup, I thought I had ack'd that one, too. Must have not gone through or something.
<JontheEchidna> thanks for taking care of it
<bdrung_> np
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: is there a workaround for bug #586497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Lucid) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<claydoh> trying to help on the mailing list
<ScottK> claydoh: The only one I know of is uninstall kpackagekit.
<claydoh> ScottK: so it fixed this for you I assume?
<ScottK> claydoh: As far as I know.
<ScottK> That also, of course, also removed the thing that told me they were being installed.
<ScottK> claydoh: It looks like it does.  I have uninstalled security updates.
 * ScottK fixes that.
<claydoh> kool, quassel tray icon flashes a kmail icon overlayed on it, funky 
<claydoh> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> claydoh: Then if you click on it, it will take to you the channel you were highlighted from.
<claydoh> yeah, never noticed the kmail icon tho before :)
<ScottK> That's new in Lucid.
<DarkwingDuck> Programming or Computer Security?
<DarkwingDuck> trying to figure out my major at ITT Tech
<claydoh> both :)
<DarkwingDuck> Navy will only pay for me to take one of them.
<DarkwingDuck> and seeing that it will cost me no $$....
<ScottK> Lucid SRU? http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4250/diff/#index_header
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, if anyone is listening... WebKit HATES WordPress backend. Will not post to WP.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, more spisificly Rekonq
<DarkwingDuck> specifically  
<DarkwingDuck> Ouch, I need sleep
<Quintasan|Szel> urgh
<Quintasan|Szel> few days left
<Quintasan|Szel> CAE exam tomorrow and on 19th and I
<Quintasan|Szel> I' free*
<jussi> hrm, anyone know if scanlite has an irc channel?
<apachelogger> good morning kubuntu o/
<jussi> morning apachelogger
<Riddell> good morning harald and kubuntu
<jussi> o/ Riddell
<Riddell> jussi: am I ok to come to yours on july 1st?
<jussi> Riddell: Absolutely!
<Riddell> how do I get there from Tampere airport?
<jussi> Riddell: you are aware its about a 5hour trip?
<jussi> but bus to the trainstation (ryanair bus) and then train to Oulu
<Riddell> 5 hours?  I'll need a sauna after that
<jussi> no problems!
<jussi> we have an awesome sauna, wood fired. :)
<Riddell> doesn't it get smokey?
<jussi> no. it has a chimney...
<jussi> :D
<jussi> ours is a little different, but along the lines of this: http://www.cedarbarrelsaunas.com/images/facts/1164688105vcvc.jpg
<jussi> Riddell: in anycase, you are more than welcome :)
 * jussi goes to grab luch
<jussi> lunch even
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> yay, kde4libs building on armel
<jussi> \o/
<jussi> hrm, it would be very cool to have the quick access plasmoid functionality integrated into lancelot... :D
<jussi> I had an idea. I dont know how it would be implemented, but it would be cool if we could somehow have a "packages related to" part in kpackagekit. so if you looked at gwenview, it would give you kipi-plugins etc. 
 * jussi wonders what fluffymaster thinks
<Riddell> "people who installed gwenview also installed kipi-plugins"
<agateau> isn't that what "Recommends" is for?
<jussi> yeah, perhaps... 
 * fluffymaster notes that people will not care what people do :P
<jussi> agateau: the normal user doesnt know about recommends
<fluffymaster> "Matt installed gwenview and also installed kipi-plugins."
<fluffymaster> that is of course in case I know matt and matt knows me and we are friends and stuff
<jussi> agateau: putting recommends somewhere obvious might be helpful
<fluffymaster> recommends are installed automagically
<jussi> fluffymaster: it could just use popcon
<fluffymaster> Suggests are not :)
<jussi> err, yeah, suggests is what I was talking about
<jussi> ;D
<fluffymaster> jussi: -*- fluffymaster notes that people will not care what people do :P
<fluffymaster> also popcorn is but a limited fraction of users
<jussi> fluffymaster: aactually people care...
<fluffymaster> and whats worse, it is those users that actually found the setting to turn popcorn on
<fluffymaster> so it also got limited importance IMHO
<jussi> the fact is half the time there is cool functionality that can be added to a program and people often dont find it
<jussi> like kipi plugins...
<fluffymaster> jussi: and having usage data from a bunch of geeks will help with that :P
<agateau> jussi: I recommend trying kapti :)
<agateau> which shows recommend as clickable links
<jussi> fluffymaster: it likely will, because the geeks use the cool stuff
<fluffymaster> hm
<jussi> agateau: kapti?
<fluffymaster> jussi: look at the stats and say that again :P
<fluffymaster> anyhow
<jussi> haha
<fluffymaster> a) our gwenview package is bonkers
<fluffymaster> it does neither suggest nor recommend kipi-plugins
<jussi> o.O
<fluffymaster> b) kpk indeed needs to present suggests a bit better
<agateau> jussi: http://gitorious.org/kapti/pages/Home
<jussi> in anycase, making it easier for people to find cool extra stuff is a plus!
<fluffymaster> b.a) b) raises the issue of how to do this with packages like kile which got a billion billion recommends, suggests, depends, breaks...
<agateau> jussi: would love to get your feedback on kapti btw :)
<jussi> agateau: sure. /me turns on newbie mode
<jussi> agateau: needs to hide several bits of information maybe use little +'s
<jussi> and hide recomends and depends by default
<jussi> agateau: as Im sure you know, some prettifying would go a long way
<agateau> good point
<agateau> sure :)
<agateau> I was mostly interested in the interaction here
<agateau> I find it quite nice to click a recommend, read about it, maybe install it, and click "Back" to return to the original package
<jussi> and the first page it would be nice to have categories - maybe using the "section"
<jussi> so you can "browse"
<agateau> yes
<agateau> it only does search for now :/
<jussi> also, have some way to toggle between "all packages" and "programs" (eliminating libs etc)
<agateau> good idea
<agateau> maybe list programs first, then lists, with a separators
<agateau> *separator
<agateau> so that there is no need to toggle anything
<jussi> maybe - but you need to keep the interface clean, or new people's heads will explode...
<agateau> that's why I want to avoid too many toggles and options
<vish> hi  , I'm not sure of the workflow in kubuntu , Bug 506945 might be closed i supposed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506945 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "ksplashx default theme does not update" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506945
<jussi> agateau: Id suggest the "programs only" mode by default and just have an "advanced mode". roll a few things into one.
<agateau> jussi: I don't plan to work a lot on this though, I initially did this as an experiment, hoping to sparkle some ideas for KPK
<jussi> but this is nice because its !fast!
<jussi> agateau: sure - Im just giving feadback as to ways that would help me explain to my fiancee for example. 
<agateau> jussi: I see we have similar target users :)
<jussi> thats how I think about it with new people - can I explain this to my fiancee :D
<agateau> :)
<jussi> agateau: Ill offer more feedback as we go along
<agateau> jussi: thanks
<fluffymaster> agateau: could you or conor or both of you get back on aseigo's suggestions regarding soundindicator?
<agateau> fluffymaster: where did he made such suggestions?
<fluffymaster> agateau: in the thread I started some weeks ago
<fluffymaster> agateau: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-May/004413.html
<fluffymaster> should also have been CCd to ayatana IIRC
<agateau> oh this one
<agateau> it's a bit late to answer I think
<fluffymaster> *shrug*
<agateau> ronoc is busy setting up a shared place for devs to discuss
<agateau> and will be inviting kde devs to join this new list when it's ready
<agateau> should be more appropriate than kubuntu-devel
<fluffymaster> agateau: isnt that what the xdg list is for?
<agateau> fluffymaster: it's hard to get something productive out of xdg
<agateau> fluffymaster: I think a list more focused on the subject is better
 * jussi sighs
<fluffymaster> hm
<jussi> why can I find a program that does simple stuff easily... like crop to a circle shape :/
<fluffymaster> that is not simple :P
<fluffymaster> agateau: the subject being the soundmenu?
<agateau> yes, and maybe mpris?
<fluffymaster> well, is there that much too discuss, because creating a list for every new thingy seems a bit over the top *shrug*
<agateau> it's also about reducing noise
<agateau> I must confess I stopped reading xdg long ago
<agateau> If I were a music app developer, I would rather read a list about soundmenu and mpris I think
<fluffymaster> mailig lists are a bit of an undynamic media :)
<fluffymaster> agateau: then again you can get easily fragmented and people will have to subscribe to a billion lists
<agateau> yes, mailing lists suck a bit, but that's the best we have :/
<agateau> what's better a billion lists, or one list with a billion topics?
<fluffymaster> none IMHO, unfortunately we are short on options :/
<agateau> indeed :/
<fluffymaster> anyhow, back to programming a nethack clone ^^
<agateau> a pink one, I presume
<fluffymaster> hm, I didnt think of that ... it is for a university assignment ... pink certainly could get me bonus points I suppose :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: could you add a test case to bug 529562 , then I can test and get it approved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529562 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu Lucid) "package libvirtodbc0 6.1.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529562
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: how's that linphone MIR coming?
<Trouble> Something about the desktop effects in 4.5 beta 4 really make my desktop crawl :-/
<ScottK> Trouble: That's a bit odd since we're on beta 2.
<jussi> Trouble: I have that in beta 2...
<Trouble> lol beta 4, oops
<Trouble> I've hurt my finger doing DIY and it's going all over the place
<jussi> haha
<Trouble> jussi: good to know. No flashy effects until beta 3 :-p
<jussi> Trouble: do you use lancelot?
<Trouble> No 'fraid not
<jussi> Trouble: would you mind installing it for a min to test something for me?
<jussi> basically, on my machine, the highlight lags behind where the mouse is - want to see if thats across most machines
<Trouble> Sure!
<Trouble> Give me a min
<jussi> no probs!
<Trouble> Yea, extremely laggy!
<Trouble> Even with desktop effects off (which improved the performance generally in KDE)
<jussi> right, so its not just me then...
<Trouble> How frustrating
<Trouble> Actually disabling desktop effects only makes the generally performance better, everything is still laggy
<Trouble> But Lancelot was particularily laggy
<Trouble> Ahh now I've had a chance to check my processes Xorg is eating up all my CPU
<Trouble> Tho' curiously my CPU graph in the task bar doesn't show thois
<Trouble> re-re-boot...
<Trouble> Right, let's test Lancelot again
<Trouble> jussi: Lancelot is actually fine now
<jussi> Trouble: what did you do?
<Trouble> But it was particularily laggy (more laggy than the rest of KDE) when Xorg was eating up all available CPU ;-)
<Trouble> I rebooted
<jussi> laggy all the time for me
<Trouble> I've had some wa
<Trouble> Stupid hurting finger
<Trouble> I've had some warning about compositing being temporaily disabled since installing beta 2, so earlier I disabled desktop effects completely, but just noticed Xorg was using all CPU
<Trouble> Compositing and graphical performance was working fine in 4.4
<Trouble> jussi: You got desktop effects on?
<jussi> no
<jussi> not on this machine, but its same at home with them on
<Trouble> :-(
 * fregl wonders where to start investigating when acpi and hal both report no current battery charge state
<Riddell> fregl: linux
<fregl> Riddell: yeah... I'm currently browsing linux-acpi mailing lists and may file a kernel bug... bah
 * fregl hugs Riddell :)
<Riddell> mm, now I feel all loved
<fregl> dude, you should ;)
<Riddell> Sime_: chap on kde-devel mailing list with a Python query
 * Riddell notes the xscreensaver packaging has been rejigged again and kscreensaver will need tofollow
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: havent gotten to it yet,will do it now :)
<JontheEchidna> agateau: plingy
<fluffymaster> o/
<fluffymaster> I am back
<fluffymaster> and there I go again ^^
<agateau> JontheEchidna: plongy
<agateau> JontheEchidna: just saw your mail about kapti c++!
<JontheEchidna> agateau: :D
<agateau> JontheEchidna: haven't had the time to try it yet
<agateau> :/
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I guess I will need to build libqapt at some point
<JontheEchidna> Please poke around with it if you do, and see if the library is usable
<agateau> JontheEchidna: is libqapt packaged somewhere already?
<JontheEchidna> it can't get a list of depends or recommends yet, only reverse-depends. Still on the todo
<JontheEchidna> agateau: On my ppa, but I need to update it
<agateau> ah ok, yes depends and recommends are important
<agateau> that's part of what makes Kapti interesting to me: browsing recommends
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I guess the code is on LP otherwise
<JontheEchidna> ...but it can show reverse-depends :P
<agateau> JontheEchidna: yes... I guess it's useful for you :)
<JontheEchidna> eh, not really. I've not had a need for reverse-depends yet. I just haven't found time/motivation to code the other ones yet
<JontheEchidna> but maybe kapti will be that motivation
<agateau> :)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: are you interested in continuing to work on Kapti?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if it'd be a good idea for me to take on yet another project... Maybe a few contributions here and there
<JontheEchidna> As it is, I'm maintaining QuickAccess (which I'm failing at), the Plasma Weather Wallpaper, kubuntu-notification-helper, and now libqapt and family
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I see what you mean :)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: too bad, at least I tried :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I didn't know you are the author of the QuickAccess applet, I love it!
<JontheEchidna> agateau: not the author, just the maintainer after the old author disappeared
<agateau> ok
<agateau> I still love it anyway :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> I ported it through the days of the changing Plasma API in 4.1 times
<agateau> it's one of the few to remain after I am done fiddling with the default desktop config
<JontheEchidna> It needs some love for 4.5 though: bug 592760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592760 in QuickAccess "QuickAccess plasmoid crashes Plasma workspace every time its clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592760
<agateau> oh
<JontheEchidna> Seems to be crashing in the ::paint event :(
<agateau> that says a lot about how much I have run 4.5 :/
<JontheEchidna> and I can't figure out how to fix it
<agateau> I didn't encounter it
 * agateau clicks the link
<JontheEchidna> hmm, thought that one had a backtrace
<JontheEchidna> well, in 4.5 it's not too hard to reproduce it at all :)
<JontheEchidna> I did figure out that the indexes handed to us by the KDirModel are invalid a lot of the time for some reason, and that checking for validity solves the crash, but displays nothing (though the items still work, even though they are invisible)
<JontheEchidna> anybody who can fix the crash + get the delegates painting will be my hero
<shadeslayer> oh only if i knew coding plasma-widgets :(
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/Gwd0dVve <-fixes the crash, but gives file delegates ninja p0warz
 * agateau clicks
<JontheEchidna> basically, if we check for isValid() it returns false and we get invisible items
<agateau> uh
<JontheEchidna> current bzr branch, if anyone's interested: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/quickaccess/0.8.x
<agateau> could it be a model index vs proxy index issue?
<agateau> have you tried disabling the proxy model?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> I've not tried that
<JontheEchidna> doesn't seem to work at all without the proxy model
<JontheEchidna> oh, one other thing. If I enter a directory, things aren't invisible
<JontheEchidna> only things in the starting directory are invisible
<shadeslayer> whee... my Ubuntu tshirt arrived :D
<shadeslayer> You are invited to open a free Google Voice account. To accept this invitation and create your account, ..... <clicks on link> ..... Google Voice is not available in your country. :P
<shadeslayer> rosetta spammed me again ....
<JontheEchidna> It tends to do that
<JontheEchidna> agateau: once libqapt svn1138233 is built in my ppa, you should be able to build kapti
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa/+packages
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> Some shinies: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopk27792-jpg.jpg , http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopo27792-jpg.jpg , http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopo27792-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> the data used for the details page needs a bit of htmlizing work...
<agateau> can't tell, it's not on the shots :)
<agateau> 2nd and 3rd are the same url
<agateau> it would be nice to use grantlee for the html
<agateau> JontheEchidna: you added a "search" button, that's a good idea, it makes it more explicit that it's not an incremental search
<agateau> JontheEchidna: my wife expected the output to fill as she typed the first time she tried kapti
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopk27792-jpg-0.jpg
<JontheEchidna> that could be accomplished
<JontheEchidna> as the user starts typing, set a qtimer for about a second
<JontheEchidna> well, after the user stops typing
<JontheEchidna> then as long as it's greater than 1 character, when that timer times out, do the search
<agateau> would be nice, if the search is not blocking
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it might be. I'm not sure
<JontheEchidna> search is pretty fast, as long as you don't search for a single character, but I'm not sure if it blocks or not
<JontheEchidna> agateau: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopa27792-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> homepage appears if present, that package didn't have a homepage
<JontheEchidna> but as you can see, there are no linebreaks in the long description
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I see
<JontheEchidna> needs s/\n\<br>
<agateau> yup
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we need to do something like this to enhance our rockstart status: http://kdeatopensuse.wordpress.com/
<JontheEchidna> the whole kubuntu team's rockstart status, that is ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok um can you help me with updating qtcreator?
<shadeslayer> from beta 1 to rc 1 in archives?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: first thing to check is has debian already done this for us?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we have bug 592786 in macerick
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592786 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "qtcreator crashes on start in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592786
<shadeslayer> p.d.o is down :(
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I am a little jelous of that blog it's quite interesting
<shadeslayer> hmm.. now its working :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: trouble is I do enough reporting as it is and I don't know if I'd keep up something like that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dont think so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://packages.debian.org/sid/qtcreator
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok, so it's up to us
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you have the new tar?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> and the current beta1 packaging?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in fact i tried to debuild yesterday :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it complains the MOC has changed too much
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does your /etc/alternatives/qmake point to?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and the patch you introduced was applied upstream
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what do i to see that?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I only care about mine :P
 * JontheEchidna was afraid of that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ls -l /etc/alternatives/qmake
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/qmake-qt3
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: The problem is that such thins require someone to actually collect information and then write them up in nicely manner :/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's your problem
<shadeslayer> ah.. we need qt4 there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: adding  QMAKE = /usr/bin/qmake-qt4  in debian/rules  would be one way around it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok.. whats the other way?
<apachelogger> update-alternatives :)
<Riddell> you can also run  update-alternatives --set qmake /usr/bin/qmake-qt4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rm debian/patches/* is fine, nothing in there needs to be kept
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok one more thing,since i do that in my machine,but the build machine doesn know that...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the build machine runs in a clean environment without qt3 installed
<Riddell> so no danger of it happening there
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> ok building again :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will upload to my ppa to test build and will ask to sponsor :)
<Trouble> Gah, Xorg is using eating up my CPU again :-s
<shadeslayer> Trouble: maverick?
<Trouble> shadeslayer: No lol
<Trouble> Lucid with 4.5 beta 2 ;-)
<shadeslayer> Trouble: ah ok.. the xorg updates are just coming through now ( xorg 1.8 )
<Trouble> Oooo, didn't know there was any
<Trouble> I haven't checked for existing bugs, been trying to concentrate on work :-p
<Trouble> Good stuff, thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Trouble: np
<shadeslayer> Trouble: checkout http://ubuntuedge.wordpress.com/
<Trouble> Though does seem to have happened when I installed beta 2 ;-)
<shadeslayer> Trouble: im getting 200 MB of Xorg here 
<shadeslayer> dunno if that is good or bad :P
<Trouble> You'll find out at the end :-p
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/YCJ2fRmT build errors :)
<CIA-91> [grantlee] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615134727-o88dkt2kfa49cd9z * debian/ (changelog control copyright) * Add BZR branch information * Update debian/copyright a bit and mention my copyright on debian/*
<CIA-91> [grantlee] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615134903-lbqq3limv9s2in9g * (.bzr-builddeb .bzr-builddeb/default.conf) Add builddeb settings for packaging-only
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have a copyright on debian ? \o/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yum, build system failures, my favourite
<shadeslayer> :)
 * shadeslayer is running low on CPU cycles,
<shadeslayer> on one hand we have apt unpacking the new xorg and rebuilding all drivers ( nvidia ones ) and on one hand i have qtcreator compiling
<shadeslayer> CPU @ 70oC :o
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i think the build system wasnt clean... i ran dh_clean and built again and its building
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 594608 pretty please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594608 in lucid-backports "Please backport qtgain from maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594608
<CIA-91> [grantlee] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615140005-z211hv33zb0ij2sr * debian/changelog releasing version 0.1.1-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still fails with new error : http://pastebin.com/Tcs38ivf
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did you work around the first one?
<Riddell> ah, dh_clean
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> dh_clean may well not be enough, qmake has horrible clean failures
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd try it with a freshly unpacked tar 
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw any idea where the Show Desktop plasmoid disappeared in maverick?
<Riddell> nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and can i rename the original tarball and the extracted folder?
<shadeslayer> in qtcreator
<Riddell> rename to what?
<Riddell> extracted folder doesn't matter one way or the other
<shadeslayer> Riddell: from qt-creator-2.0.0-rc1-src to qt-creator-2.0.0~rc1
<Riddell> tar needs to be qtcreator_2.0.0~rc1.orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> s/-/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think we should move bug 573977 out of kubuntu-meta, it just does not belong there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573977 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "plymouth-x11 should use Xlib instead of GTK+" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573977
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we could make the seed change
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: to?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not seed plymouth?
<JontheEchidna> not seed plymouth-x11
<JontheEchidna> which slangasek says is optional
<apachelogger> Why do we have it then? ^^
<apachelogger> And what is it ^^
<JontheEchidna> !info plymouth-x11
<ubottu> plymouth-x11 (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - X11 interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache show plymouth-x11 is a bit more informative
<JontheEchidna> I think it's the thing that allows you to run plymouth inside your session to test your themes, and the like
<JontheEchidna> but we're only using it for before X is started, and after it is shut down
<ScottK-droid> JontheEchidna: What we need is -x11 split to have a gtk and an unwritten Qt front end.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> so it is only there for testing themes anyway? 
<apachelogger> Should be dropped I suppose :)
<ScottK-droid> On a different note, what about using update-alternatives for the JavaScript config stuff instead of patching the upstream stuff?
<apachelogger> patching?
<apachelogger> why patching?
<shadeslayer> next bug hug day announced :)
<apachelogger> what patching?
<Trouble> I just changed my desktop theme from Air to Oxygen and Xorg is suddenly behaving normally again :-D
<apachelogger> ScottK-droid: can I get ack on bug 594608 ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594608 in lucid-backports "Please backport qtgain from maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594608
 * Trouble celebrates with a cup of tea and a digestive
<Trouble> Help yourselves btw
<Trouble> Digestives for everybody!
<Trouble> I think I got some Bourbons too
<ScottK-droid> apachelogger: Done.
<apachelogger> ScottK-droid: thanks, now there is also bug 594623 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594623 in lucid-backports "Please backport grantlee from maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594623
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 594608 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594608 in lucid-backports "Please backport qtgain from maverick" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594608
<Riddell> apachelogger: busy reviewing 233 imports from debina currently
<Riddell> this is an exeedingly tedious task
<apachelogger> awww
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<apachelogger> valorie: qtgain should arrive in lucid-backports once an archive admin finds time :)
<ScottK-droid> apachelogger: Commented. 
<apachelogger> ScottK-droid: recommented
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order cookies for Riddell apachelogger ScottK-droid
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Riddell apachelogger ScottK-droid.
<ScottK-droid> apachelogger: Done. 
 * apachelogger munches cookies
<apachelogger> ScottK-droid: thanks
<apachelogger> steveire: grantlee is now avaiable in maverick and should be arriving in the lucid-backports repo soonish
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does the new kinfocenter report CPU speeds in your install?
<steveire> apachelogger: Awesome. Thanks.
<steveire> Which version? 0.1.1?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in my installation I do not even have that stuff listed ...
<steveire> Cool. It doesn't matter to kjots, but it does to kmail in the soc branch
<apachelogger> fancy :D
<ScottK-droid> apachelogger: Talk to JontheEchidna about patching for JavaScript config stuff. 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pink
<JontheEchidna> or Riddell :P
<JontheEchidna> neither of us has committed to do it \o/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: you do not need to patch anything :P
<ScottK-droid> Think about update alternatives instead. 
<apachelogger> not even that
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i think my middle button on the external mouse just broke....
<shadeslayer> or this kernel doesnt support it anymore 0.o
<CIA-91> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615143555-vddky5cd2ljp8210 * share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js Rename init script to override KDE's, no patching no nothing :P
<CIA-91> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615144104-884du0nhv42ow1o0 * debian/changelog Rename plasma init script to override upstream's when KDS is installed.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: :P
<apachelogger> that is btw the very way fluffy overrides both KDE and Kubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whee... fails after building this time.. i can fix this on my own :)
<shadeslayer> hmm... weird error : http://pastebin.com/76QQCxG0
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does that renamework?
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does that rename work?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/76QQCxG0
<apachelogger> Riddell: KDE uses 00-defaultLayout.js - I renamed our script to 00-defaultLayout.js, now ours will override theirs because plasma will search in KDEDIRS in order of appearance
<apachelogger> i.e. first kds and then the standard search paths
<apachelogger> since kds provides 00-defaultLayout.js already plasma will not run the one from the standard search path anymore
<apachelogger> in consequence fluffy just adds a 3rd 00-defaultLayout.js that will then override the one in kds and the standard search path for sessions where fluffy is listed as first KDEDIR
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also i did rm debian/qtcreator//usr/share/qtcreator/gdbmacros/LICENSE.LGPL and we have http://pastebin.com/d0a1y3Sg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am wondering what to do with bug 367495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367495 in update-notifier-kde (Ubuntu) "[intrepid]: no upgrade notification for jaunty received, manual attempt says nothing to upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367495
<Riddell> apachelogger: genius
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where did you do the rm ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/xYSx6CUg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and it it working now?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> sorted
<shadeslayer> :P
<CIA-91> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615145901-rzx6rjetikpcnx52 * (debian/changelog src/daemon/installevent/installevent.cpp) Install libavcodec-extra-52 instead of a transitional package (LP: #571139)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dunno
<apachelogger> kdepim got 203 open bugs :/
<CIA-91> [akonadi-desktopcouch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615150422-roxrrqrqx37uqwnx * desktop-couch-resource.cpp debugging++ working++ // "fixed" itemAdded()
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qtcreator doesnt seem to pick up qt4-demos 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qtcreator building in https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: _but_ i installed locally and it doesnt seem to pick up qt4-demons
<shadeslayer> *demos
<shadeslayer> brb in just a sec ( reboot )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I am not sure it should pickup demos at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um when you start qtcreator theres the examples 
<apachelogger> examples != demos
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do those examples reside in other packages?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um : qt4-demos - Qt 4 examples and demos
<apachelogger> just saying :P
<shadeslayer> says the same thing in description :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<apachelogger> clearly the short description already proofs my point of examples != demos :P
<maco> oh oh oh hey hey hey
<maco> ppa-dashboard is something kubuntu should have
<maco> looky! http://sarvatt.com/xorg-edgers/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok how do i get those examples in qtcreator then?
 * shadeslayer looks at maco and his link
<maco> his?
<shadeslayer> s/his/her
<maco> there ya go
<shadeslayer> maco: or like : http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I wouldnt know
<shadeslayer> :(
<nixternal> maco: that link isn't working for me
<maco> shadeslayer: yep yep
<shadeslayer> nixternal: try mine :)
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<apachelogger> we should buy fta and own the ppa-dashboard
<nixternal> oh...dont' even know why I didn't catch that...yeah ppa-dashboard is pretty cool
<shadeslayer> maco: the table is a bit complex to comprehend in the first look :)
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot. I love Akonadi and Google syncing
<apachelogger> [/usr/bin/akonadi_desktop-couch_resource] DesktopCouchResource::itemRemoved
<apachelogger> [/usr/bin/akonadi_desktop-couch_resource] addressee was emtpy :(
<maco> shadeslayer: but when people ask which ppa has which packages i'd be able to answer by looking at that ;-)
<apachelogger> what sor tof madness is that -.-
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah :)
<apachelogger> maco: you can answer that by looking at the ubuntu source package page :P
<maco> apachelogger: it tells you ppa versions too?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> underneath the info table there is a "show other sources" or something
<apachelogger> that lists published versions of the same source package in ppas
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<apachelogger> not to mention that you actually can search for it :P
<shadeslayer> maco: like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator
<shadeslayer> maco: click on " Other versions of ' qtcreator ' ... "
<maco> i see
<maco> hmm now i just have to know which package to look at when i want to answer "what version of kde..."
<maco> kdelibs5?
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> so go to : launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs5
<shadeslayer> um.. wrong link :P
<apachelogger> kde4libs
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> krunner -> usrc:kde4libs
<apachelogger> of course not in beta2 because it refuses to do that there :P
<apachelogger> at least for me
<shadeslayer> btw any people around with universe upload rights?
<Riddell> http://en.opensuse.org/KDE/Meetings/20100610  "Nepomuk off by default "
<Riddell> "Microblogging will break on 30th of June due to Twitter auth mechanism changes, Choqok and Plasma teams work on solutions, we'll backport and online update "
<shadeslayer> Awww.....
<shadeslayer> not choqok .....
<nixternal> maco: hrmm, I tried using ppa-dashboard and it crashes out on me...need to figure this one out...doesn't look fun :)
<maco> shadeslayer: its just twitter...proprietary web service... we all use identi.ca, right?
<maco> shadeslayer: i have universe upload rights...
<shadeslayer> maco: yep :)
<shadeslayer> maco: awesome,will trouble you in a bit :)
<maco> goody :P
<maco> you need a sponsor?
<shadeslayer> maco: im waiting for this to build : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+builds?build_state=building
<shadeslayer> maco: yep :)
<maco> oh good you test your builds :)
<shadeslayer> of course... locally and in a PPA
<maco> nigelb asked me to sponsor something the other day and i told him i dont have a pbuilder on this machine and had poor wifi at the con so i couldnt make a pbuilder so please confirm that it does build for him. ...he hadnt tested -_-
<shadeslayer> maco: ok build is good to go,just add closes lp 592786 to the changelog ( i forgot to add that :P )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592786 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "qtcreator crashes on start in maverick" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592786
<maco> heh ok
<shadeslayer> and remove the ~ppa1 of course ;)
<maco> of course
<shadeslayer> maco: thanks a ton :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I know what the problem with rekonq is
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: ok... what is it?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: flash needs to be an other version
<bulldog98> flash crashes it
<shadeslayer> bah... its always flash isnt it :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: need to do an downgrade
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: !downgrade :P
 * bulldog98 switches to gnash, but I don’t know how to manage
<nixternal> fyi bulldog98, you can't watch pr0n with gnash :p
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: there was something else too... some open source flash project,lightspark or something?
<nixternal> at least that is what apachelogger told me
<shadeslayer> !find lightspark maverick
<apachelogger> aight
<ubottu> Package/file lightspark does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> you cant
<bulldog98> nixternal: don’t need that
<apachelogger> simply doesnt work
<apachelogger> dunno why :(
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how do I swich to gnash?
<bulldog98> weblink…
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Quintasan> hiho
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: o/
<apachelogger> for obvious reasons I do not use gnash
<maco> shadeslayer: sfdec?
<maco> shadeslayer: swfdec?
 * maco scowls at keyboard
<shadeslayer> maco: uh what?
<shadeslayer> :P
<maco> <shadeslayer> bulldog98: there was something else too... some open source flash project,lightspark or something?   <-- swfdec was the gnash alternative
<shadeslayer> maco: nah.. hold on ill search omgubuntu.co.uk for it :)
<shadeslayer> maco: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/lightspark-open-source-flash-player.html
<maco> oh  very very ne
<maco> *new
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "A Dustland Fairytale" by The Killers [Day & Age, 2008] [http://open.spotify.com/track/6fy13gbhaaUopyvwrfQtmi] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<shadeslayer> maco: lookie http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/make-grub-themes-beautiful-look-nicer.html
<shadeslayer> maco: have you uploaded the package?
<maco> shadeslayer: no i just dropped off the net
<shadeslayer> :P
<maco> shadeslayer: i downloaded the source package then my net dropped
<shadeslayer> maco: oh no problem :)
<shadeslayer> i was looking at the open bugs against qtcreator to be sure we cant close any with this package
<shadeslayer> s/any/any more
<maco> yeah when i did the amarok merge for lucid i went through and closed all the ones thatd been fixed in karmic and then added about 20 bugs to the changelog in lucid
<shadeslayer> maco: most of the bugs are reported against 9.10
<shadeslayer> ( Ubuntu version )
<maco> yeah i got the context there ;-)
<maco> shadeslayer: lintian gave a warning that i dont undersand
<maco> W: qtcreator source: obsolete-relation-form-in-source in qtcreator depends: libqtcore4 (< 4:4.7.0)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<shadeslayer> maco: thats there from the previous package
<apachelogger> muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<maco> wait is it that Depends is lowercase?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Oo
 * shadeslayer thinks apachelogger must have found a pony
<apachelogger> brrrrrrr
 * apachelogger can break couchdb 3 ways now \\o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no, it's just that he is listening to Justin Bieber
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> rofl
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: \o
<JontheEchidna> o/    qDebug() << upgradeablePackages << "comin' at ya!";
<JontheEchidna> erm
<JontheEchidna> that was weird
<Quintasan> oh man, I'd better do some grammar exercises instead of sitting on IRC
 * Quintasan is too lazy today
<maco> Quintasan: how many kilos can your verbs bench now?
<shadeslayer> maco: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/obsolete-relation-form-in-source.html
<Quintasan> maco: at least 9000 :P
<CIA-91> [couchdb-qt] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615164727-71jl7rzvj27r0auf * lib/ (couchdb-qt.cpp couchdb-qt.h) impelment document deletion
<shadeslayer> maco: i would leave it at that because debian has the same thing i think....
<maco> oh
<shadeslayer> i.e same control file...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: who what or when is justin bieber?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You won't beat apachelogger's GSOC application sitting in KTorrent's code
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: <3 that debug ine
<Quintasan> :P
 * apachelogger has done worse though :P
<apachelogger> good thig no one remembers
<maco> shadeslayer: ok then ill ignore it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :)
 * apachelogger was not always perfect one must know :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i thought you still arent perfect :P
<Quintasan> erem
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: +1
<CIA-91> [akonadi-desktopcouch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615164915-xeuj5b0n3l591pwp * (desktop-couch-resource.cpp desktop-couch-resource.h) Item deleting++
 * shadeslayer high fives Quintasan
<apachelogger> see, those that only know imperfection only see imperfection as they do not know what perfection looks like
<maco> shadeslayer: ok uploading
<Quintasan> hmm, let me get something sweet and I'm ready to go for that CAE crap tomorrow
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yeah, make up excuses all you want :P
 * apachelogger is wondering how it still is that shadeslayer_ gets lost
<shadeslayer> bah... all the input devices shut down.... 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did you do to my kernel
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> now in stuck on #kubuntu-devel with no way to get to #ubuntu-packaging :P
<apachelogger> talk bad about the apachelogger and see your kernel suffer
<Quintasan> modprobe some_invisible_pink_unicorns
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "In My Place" by Coldplay [A Rush Of Blood To The Head, 2006] [http://open.spotify.com/track/2nvC4i2aMo4CzRjRflysah] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> that song is sort of horrible
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no such module on 2.6.35 kernel :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ask apachelogger for the module code
<Quintasan> I bet he wrote something like this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: probably hidden in his ubuntuone-kde bzr branch :D
 * Quintasan grabs apachelogger's very hidden thumb drive
<Quintasan> let's see what we have here
<Quintasan> ;3
<apachelogger> I do have a hidden one too? :O
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, now you don't
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> ok brb after reboot :)
<apachelogger> not much loss then
<apachelogger> possibly only pictures of apachelogger nakkid
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "The Chase" by Ben Foster & Murray Gold -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> that entirely reminds me that I need to rewatch torchwood ^^
<CIA-91> [couchdb-qt] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100615170010-vhb9r91ucc7k3204 * lib/couchdb-qt.h copyright++
<maco> shadeslayer: ok it was accepted
<shadeslayer> maco: awesome :D
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order cookies for maco
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to maco.
<maco> mmm cookies
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what was the dpkg-genchanges command you used to compare versions?
<apachelogger> dpkg --compare-versions 1 lt 2; echo $?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: found a bug in dpkg man page : http://pastebin.com/6aRqYRex :P
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<shadeslayer> stupid me
<apachelogger> right :P
<lex79> lol
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> Riddell: using U1 as an addressbook is working pretty well already :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Kingdom & Glory" by Mando Diao 8 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/0sS4WjQThjIjlhaFoW30UL] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> now that song is really not 8 minutes long :/
<Riddell> apachelogger: wow
<ScottK-droid> Would someone please look at the armel qtcreator build log and see why it died. It just crashed the browser on my phone. 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll also meet with krake next week or so and work out a plan for the bookmark syncing ... which is a bit more difficult than anticipated since akonadi is really just playing central sync master between local bookmarks file and the bookmarks in couchdb. From what we have talked to so far its gonna be a master piece of akonadi awesomeness though ^^
<Riddell> ScottK-droid: "Start in 1 hour "
<Riddell> apachelogger: tomorrow I'll take a look and try it for myself
<ScottK-droid> Crumbs. I wish whoever retried it hadn't done that so fast.
<apachelogger> kcool
<Riddell> ScottK-droid: it only got uploaded 50 minutes ago
<ScottK-droid> Oh. I retried the previous one and it FTBFS. 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep ninja talk from you?
<ScottK-droid> Might be worth checking to see why.
 * ScottK-droid didn't know about the new one.
<apachelogger> steveire: do you want to do an IRC talk about grantlee or assorted matters of interest for upcoming ubuntu developer week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<apachelogger> would be between 12 and 16 jul
<steveire> That's after Akademy, right?
<steveire> Yeah I can probably do that.
<steveire> That's the last one. " Jan 25th 2010 to Jan 29th 2010!"
<steveire> Makes sense.
 * steveire is a bit tired right now
<apachelogger> steveire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep loads of slots to pick from :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah :) 
<JontheEchidna> Qt's model/view stuff is nice until you need to start putting widgets into delegates :(
 * shadeslayer_ checks calendar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: btw, I doubt you will find a motu that is better at mentoring that all of kubuntu ;)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i want motu status as well after membership :)
<shadeslayer> then kubuntu dev status :P
<shadeslayer> which probably will take a *long* time :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw can you point me to the patch that helps mount drives without passing sudo passwords to dolphin? we might need to apply the same to the auto mount plasmoid ( or the  Device notifier plasmoid as its called )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: every kubuntu-dev currently also happens to be motu... so... :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I do not know of such a patch TBH
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe... kubuntu dev will probably take alot of time :P
 * apachelogger is wondering why we need a patch for that
<shadeslayer> hmm.. im sure i heard of a patch to correct that,when you mount external partitions with dolphin,it asks for a password
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that thing 
 * apachelogger notes that this patch is buggy anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: it is in kde4libs most likely
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thanks ill look in bzr
<lex79> apachelogger: I don't think it's buggy, I fixed at the end of lucid cycle and rgreening fixed in the beta1
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you point me to the patch? no kde4libs in bzr
<lex79> no kde4libs in bzr but kdelibs :)
<lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_06_user_disk_mounting.diff
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: can we apply the same patch to the device mounter plasmoid? ( like something along the same lines ? )
<shadeslayer> not the same patch obviously :P
<lex79> if it works yes :)
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> the device notifier plasmoid _should_ use the patch
<lex79> :)
<apachelogger> since the patch affects solid, and the notifier should mount only via solid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it doesnt,i still have to enter my password to mount the device
<shadeslayer> so i guess the patch is a partial success :PO
<apachelogger> that is what the patch does
<lex79> lol
 * lex79 thinks apachelogger is MOTM -> master of the minions
<apachelogger> claydoh: it is interesting how kubuntuforums uses odd times
<apachelogger> brrr http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112458.0
<apachelogger> lex79: amongst other things
 * apachelogger is also fluffymaster!
<lex79> I know you're better than just a master of the minions ;)
<lex79> for what I understood seems he wants build kubuntu from source, uhmmm
<apachelogger> lex79: most importantly he did not understand what he was reading, or he did not read careful enough -> bad thing
<apachelogger> As an example, I'll use a program called gentoo, an X GTK+ file manager.[4]
<apachelogger> if it is not clear from that that the example is not about gentoo the linux distro then I really do not know what could be
<lex79> eh right :)
 * shadeslayer compares https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+related-software and https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+related-software
<shadeslayer> kubotu: googlefight shadeslayer apachlogger 
<kubotu> apachlogger (0) vs. shadeslayer (0) -- no winner here!
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: youve rigged the bot !
<Sime_> Riddell: are there packages for the marble pythong bindings?
<bulldog98> kubotu: googlefight shadeslayer Riddell
<kubotu> Riddell (0) vs. shadeslayer (0) -- no winner here!
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> how weird :)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: googlefight bulldog98 shadeslayer
<kubotu> shadeslayer (0) vs. bulldog98 (0) -- no winner here!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hm
<bulldog98> shouldn’t be the result
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: my dad took for berlin about a hour ago :D
<shadeslayer> maco: youre around some more right?
<shadeslayer> will be upgrading https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libforms1
<maco> shadeslayer: yeah
<maco> now?
<shadeslayer> maco: no.. its building as of now :)
<maco> ok
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> google changed around their search results
<apachelogger> I suppose rbot did not update the parser yet
<apachelogger> gotta love html parsing
 * apachelogger pokes Xand3r
<Xand3r> autsch
<apachelogger> oi!
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you need distraction I hear?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you certainly could distract yourself by doing things to my groupies page :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: also what are you distracting from?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i stoped smoking this morning at 11am
<apachelogger> Xand3r: did you start again? :P
<Xand3r> not yet
 * apachelogger did not even know that Xand3r was a smoker
 * apachelogger knows that he made Sput one though
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Sput> yeah :(
<Sput> evil apachelogger
<apachelogger> :(
<Sput> you and markey!
 * apachelogger blames it all on markey
 * Sput blames about 73% on markey
 * apachelogger hugs markey though while he is at it
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you go make me a nice branding :)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: also I am quite confident that you will not start again
 * apachelogger feels all darth vader this evening
<apachelogger> anyone up for uno?
<apachelogger> uno anyone?
<Xand3r> uno?
<Xand3r> the game uno?
<apachelogger> uno!
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> Xand3r: but you go brand my groupies' page :P
<Xand3r> how to play uno vie the net?
<apachelogger> no uno for you, mister!
<apachelogger> Xand3r: via tha b0t
<neversfelde> uno
<neversfelde> I win
<Xand3r> no
<Xand3r> uno uno
<Xand3r> i won
<apachelogger> you know
<Xand3r> i go now to bed
<Xand3r> good night girls
<shadeslayer> maco: can you do a sync?
<shadeslayer> http://packages.debian.org/source/unstable/libforms << libforms 
<shadeslayer> hmm.. wait.. i need to check it first
<apachelogger> did Xand3r just call us girls?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :(
 * apachelogger giggles in girly manner and leaves for some tea
<shadeslayer> :o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep what time slot do you want?
<shadeslayer> oh sorry i have that opened in my browser and still didnt edit :P
<shadeslayer> doing now
<ari-tczew> on fresh up-to-dated maverick my konversation IRC client missed notifications in tray :-(
<ari-tczew> only indicator-applet is useful
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what site do we use to fix date and time?
<apachelogger> shpardon?
<apachelogger> -sh ^^
<shadeslayer> there was this site we use to display xx.xx UTC in various time zones
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<apachelogger> !meeting
<ubottu> Kubuntu Meetings are usually held in #ubuntu-meeting - Agenda and info: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ shoudld be linked there
<apachelogger> of course not if someone removed it ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?hour=16&min=0&sec=0
<apachelogger> ah magic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done :)
<apachelogger> maybe another title
<shadeslayer> Packaging with the ninjas?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> *changing*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: packaging like a ninja?
<shadeslayer> hmm... you decide :)
<apachelogger> makes it more about the possible attendee
<apachelogger> which is a good thing I suppose
<shadeslayer> well if you say so :)
<shadeslayer> damn you beat me to it :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, you can change it later still
<shadeslayer> hehe...
 * shadeslayer is all mangled up with libraries
<apachelogger> "Library design in World without sudo" <- JontheEchidna 
<apachelogger> this would be one scary talk
<shadeslayer> i wonder what kde release would we be packaging at the time of talks.....
<shadeslayer> none afaik....
 * apachelogger broke his akonadi calendar so does not know
 * shadeslayer gives some duct tape to apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> s/to/too
 * apachelogger is afraid akonadi might fall apart if he touches it ^^
<apachelogger> though I had great fun with my ubuntuone resouce earlier
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kde releases RC2 on 7th July :P
<shadeslayer> and final release on 28th xD
<shadeslayer> well.. final release is tagged on 28th
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, one nice fact about the resource .... I plan to have a branding switch, so either one gets a desktop file calling it U1 or DesktopCouch
<shadeslayer> heh... if i start removing stuff from *.install files in a debian package i get empty binaries :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: haha... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-drop2ftp builds on 32 bit but fails on 64 bit :D
<claydoh> apachelogger: watch ya mean by 'odd times' on kfn?
<apachelogger> claydoh: I mena something usish :P
<apachelogger> while I set my location to something outside usish
<claydoh> dunno, I think that is set server-side so smfforfree probably controls that on their servers
<claydoh> ahh nope found a setting in my personsl smf test site
<claydoh> fluffymaster: is there a timezone selector? if not I will tell the owner to add one
<claydoh> there is an autodetect function in the look and layout area of the user profile
<shadeslayer> fluffymaster: around?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: MIR against linphone is going to be dirty....
<shadeslayer> we have 2 build deps in universe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/XzfLiHmr
<shadeslayer> libosip2-dev and libexosip2-dev ..... 
<shadeslayer> fluffymaster: ^^
<fluffymaster> claydoh: well, I set my location, supposedly it should just follow that I suppose
<fluffymaster> shadeslayer: are they from different source packages?
<claydoh> fluffymaster: I did find a mod that adds an actual selector, which would be easier
<fluffymaster> the thing is, I would just expect it to work :P
 * claydoh is beginning to think smf 1.x is a bit clunky and not modern
<claydoh> you have to set the offset from the *server* location, which is stupid, else click the autodetect link next to the offset setting
<claydoh> *my* time is correct :)
<claydoh> but my offset is +1, which would logically place me somewhere in europe
<claydoh> arggg the new online training software "requires ie" :(
<claydoh> plus it is a stupid, more stoopid than forum software
<shadeslayer> fluffymaster: yes
<shadeslayer> fluffymaster: uh wait..
<shadeslayer> fluffymaster: yes confirmed...
<shadeslayer> Source: libexosip2 and Source: libosip2
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-16
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you know I like it when you talk dirty
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so do you think we should file 3 MIR's ( possibly more with libexosip2 and libosip2 ) ?
<shadeslayer> chances of getting through are pretty slim
<Riddell> Sime_: marble python binding packages are in our packaging in bzr but not yet uploaded because kdeedu is waiting on a main inclusion report for something else
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it might be easier just to split out the relevant parts into a separate source package
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wrt kopete source?
<shadeslayer> or the linphone source?
<Riddell> kopete
<shadeslayer> ok.. ill put in a mail to upstream about which files are needed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: then we can make a package in Universe...
<shadeslayer> oh this is such a pita sometimes.....
<Riddell> yes unfortunately it is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do i give you a package to merge? :P
<shadeslayer> debdiff?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debdiff or bzr merge if it's in bzr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm.. kptc... i dont think thats in bzr...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do i do a debdiff ?
<Riddell> apt-get souce kpts; cd kpts-<tab>; dch -i; <edit the packaging>; debuild -S; cd ..; debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc  > foo.debdiff
<shadeslayer> ah ok...
<lex79> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Creating a Debdiff
<shadeslayer> lex79: thanks....
<lex79> np
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mail it to you?
<shadeslayer> or pastebin?
<Riddell> pastebin, e-mail or file a bug   roughly in that order of reliability
<shadeslayer>  hmm.. i dont think this is right : http://paste.ubuntu.com/450347/
<shadeslayer> i only changed the stuff in debian/control :P
<shadeslayer> hold on ill paste a new diff
<Riddell> "Remove pa3aba@debian.org from uploaders in debian/control
<Riddell> is that really the only change?
<Riddell> why do we want to do that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: control file was changed by upstream
<shadeslayer> and MoM showed it as the only conflict 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450351/
<Riddell> upstream?  debian or the application source developers?  can't say I care about the app source developers for packaging bits
<shadeslayer> Riddell: debian
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see line 446
<Riddell> I don't think we care about any of those changes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so direct sync?
<DarkwingDuck> fluffymaster? great name apachlogger. ;)
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: you only noticed it now?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well you now have the debdiff,feel free to do as you please :)
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep :)
<shadeslayer> good night all 
<ScottK> Riddell, NCommander: Same failure on armel for kdebindings: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50404846/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdebindings_4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> rdieter_work: If Fedora has kdesudo, that's another one with docbook issues.
<ScottK> (both the patches you pointed me at yesterday worked great, thanks again)
<ScottK> Ah.  Looks like you don't.  Nevermind.
<ScottK> NCommander: Another one of a less painful type: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50410233/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdebase-workspace_4:4.4.85-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jussi> good morning Riddell. so are we confirmed for Juy 1st?
<jussi> july even
<jussi> dead morning again I see...
 * jussi zaps Riddell
<fluffymaster> claydoh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting needs update, particularly the first part
<Riddell> jussi: ah I thought I felt a bolt of energy an hour and a half ago
<jussi> :D
<jussi> Riddell: should I tell Sari you are coming or no? :D
<Riddell> jussi: yes I think you should
<jussi> excellent :)
<Riddell> flight gets in at 11:15 in Tampere
<Riddell> so I guess early evening sometime at yours
 * jussi guesses Riddell would want to look at this: http://www.vr.fi/eng/
<Riddell> well, in so far as you have evenings if there's no darkness
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> yeah, Ill have the sauna warm for you!
<Riddell> hard to know what train since it depends on the bus from the airport I expect
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have time to do backports today? ^^
<jussi> bus timetable here: http://www.paunu.fi/aikataulut_lahiliik.html (finnish - click the little icon next to: Tampere - Pirkkala lentoasema  for the PDF timetable)
<Riddell> apachelogger: time isn't the issue it's this mass-syncs script that doesn't work to work for me :(
<apachelogger> oh :(
<apachelogger> bad script 
 * apachelogger should do his C++ assignment but doesnt find the motiviation 
 * valorie sends thunderheads storming over apachelogger's head
<valorie> did you hear what happened to the Jesus statue here in the US?
<Riddell> it turned into bread and wine?
<valorie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGTBFPte-MY
<valorie> get to work!
<valorie> no, it was hit by lightning!
<valorie> and the insurance won't pay, because it's an Act of God
<valorie> !
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger fires up vi and starts haxx0ring
<valorie> :-)
<jussi> valorie: LOL
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Council vote now open | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> Kubuntu Council vote now open
<Riddell> you should receive an e-mail shortly
 * apachelogger notes that there are too many candidates
<Riddell> free snogs to anyone who votes for me
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> bribing ftw
<apachelogger> jussi: so after irc overlord now you also want to become kubuntu overlord, that sounds dangerous, you might rename all of #ubuntu-foo to #kubuntu-foo
<apachelogger> lex79: I did not know about the italian Ubuntu CD project Oo
<apachelogger> make all sorts of sense
<apachelogger> [I voted]
<Tm_T> I'm kind of glad I didn't bring up my candidacy
<Tm_T> enough of good candidates as it is (:
<Tm_T> voted, now back to banging the hardware working ->
 * Nightrose demands her free snog from Riddell
<Nightrose> :D
<Riddell> that'll have to wait until akademy :)
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah, I want to conquer the world... err oops... did I say that out loud? :D :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: and if one is not attending akademy? :(
<apachelogger> jussi: seems like a decent enough plan
<Tm_T> jussi: you mean Konquer?
<jussi> Tm_T: oh yeah, that one :P
<apachelogger> 4219 sloc -.-
<apachelogger> this assignment is so horribly boring - incredible
<Riddell> agateau: Kapti seems suspiciously simple
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/SrVvUqx.html what is wrong with this code?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we really should be doing that code talk ^^
<agateau> Riddell: is that wrong?
<Riddell> agateau: not at all
<Riddell> it's impressive
<ghostcube> svg monster troll o.O
 * agateau blushes
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: you removed kptc from MoM ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: it didn't compile, it needed arts
<shadeslayer_> arts ?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: scary, huh? ;)
<ghostcube> yeah it is
 * shadeslayer_ checks ppa 
 * apachelogger should hit the shower and get ready for "how to brick your CPU" ^^
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: seems to have built fine in ppa
<apachelogger> ghostcube: especially since one needs to be wondering what would make that thing so different from any other thing that it deserves an own class
<apachelogger> quite frankly, I do not know why ^^
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/playground/+packages
<ghostcube> apachelogger: yeah seems a bit bloatet :D
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> you have no idea
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: hum, let me check
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: sure :)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: suppose you have 3 character-like types, 2 monsters and a player, and you are programming in a language with polymorphism, what do you do to archive the 3 different types?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: you obviously copy one base class and then remove all the junk you do not want ;) ;) ;)
<ghostcube> sounds logical
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> just that you now have 3 equal move functions and 3 equal canIGoThere functions and 3 equal die functions and 3 equal attack functions and 3 times a billion billion properties of the objects
<apachelogger> each of those character-like types got a certain strenght and a certain speed and a certain armor...
<ghostcube> hmm seems like 2 that are too much
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> simply put, it sort of defeats the purpose of polymorphism ^^
<apachelogger> and since the assigment is only for a course where one should be learning OOP with C++, why would one bother to use that particular feature... ;)
<apachelogger> well
<ghostcube> its theory ...
 * apachelogger writes mail about polymorphism and why and how and when
<ghostcube> but coding c++ must not make always any sense or :D
<apachelogger> ghostcube: no no, the course is rather practical I'd guess one person needs to write about 4k lines of code
<ghostcube> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so youre saying we need --with-arts in rules ?
<ghostcube> i thought only theoretical thingies
<apachelogger> the theoretical lecture is just so that you can actually manage to write the 4k lines of code
<shadeslayer> ( no idea what arts it tho,picked up --without-arts in a package )
<ghostcube> apachelogger: heh
<apachelogger> because you really need to make a lot of use of the important features of cpp or oop in general
<ghostcube> if not you wouldnt need to learn c++ oop or?
<apachelogger> well, then you can survive with C ;)
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> is this c++ with 0++ addons or like what it was called
<ghostcube> the new standard?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> it is not a standard yet anyway
<ghostcube> ok :) i havent looked at c++ for a long time
<ghostcube> i wanted to tach myself c++ but i give up
<ghostcube> *e
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still testing
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: sure :)
<Riddell> asac: debian is already packaging qt mobility by the way, although I've not looked at it yet
<asac> Riddell: is packaging == package is available?
<asac> or on its way?
<Riddell> asac: packaging is being worked on in git, don't know any more than that
<asac> kk
<asac> thanks
<asac> Riddell: how do you usually work together with debian? i know you do considerable packaging work in ubuntu; are we upstream for debian kde?
<shadeslayer_> asac: on the other hand debian is upstream for us :P
<Riddell> yes we take from debian much more than the opposite
<asac> right. want to understand if this is a mutual upstream relationship
<asac> or if debian doesnt take from us and we just take what we don do from them
<Riddell> they don't tend to take from us, if there are paticular patches or changes that would obviously help them we point those out to them
<asac> ok so the usual thing ;)
<Riddell> fabo is the Debian packager for Qt and Qt Mobility
<fabo> o/
<fabo> and I'm idling here most of the time except when someone ping me ;)
<shadeslayer> fabo: hey :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can we specify which binary goes where in control file? ( will make my life much much easier with kopete ) 
<fabo> asac: package is ready but we still lack a tarball for mobility
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's what .install files are for
<shadeslayer> Riddell: or do i make a completely new package which uses kopete source from main and builds with gcall support
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh i meant which binary goes where in the repository... like main universe....
<fabo> asac: we want Qt Mobility 1.0.1 and we rely on Qt -no-multimedia
<fabo> asac: Qt Mobility will provide Qt MultimediaKit (ex-multimedia)
<fabo> asac: same story as Qt/QtWebKit (splitted)
<asac> fabo: when do you expect a first tarball to become availablre?
<fabo> soon, it's in integration and code is mostly freezed internally
<fabo> oh, and it's a mutual relationship :)
<fabo> I tend to take patches from Ubuntu packages when usefull
<fabo> and track your changes btw ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this is what you want in your changelog http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/dXq8VU3A
<Riddell> that's what was confusing me
<Riddell> everything else is fine
<fabo> there's also patches that cannot fit in Debian ie armv7 stuff
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: awesome :
<asac> fabo: do you have a  launchpad account ;)?
<asac> whats your nick?
<fabo> fabo ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I'll upload like that
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ah ok... 
 * apachelogger leaves for cpu bricking lecture ^^
<fabo> asac: fboudra on launchpad
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you merge http://pastebin.com/YS1bfy6R ( kredentials )
<shadeslayer> from line 8 .... 
<Riddell> erk, that's a 5MB diff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new upstream release :P
<Riddell> oh it's a complete diff from our old to our newly merged
<Riddell> I don't find that very helpful
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd rather just have a diff -urN  between the debian packaging and what I should upload
<Riddell> so not a debdiff just diffing the debian/ directories
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh ok....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450569/
<shadeslayer> hmm... i wonder why i get a diff of line 17 and 18
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will bbl
<Riddell> this ubuntu one thing doesn't seem very reliable
<mfraz74> only ever set it up on my netbook
<mfraz74> and don't use it very often
<Riddell> I'm not convinced it works at all
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Riddell> maybe I should just try ubuntuone-kde, I expect it's far more reliable 
<mfraz74> riddell: is that available for lucid?
<Riddell> yes, see kubuntu-devel
<mfraz74> I've tried the one at ppa:apachelogger/ubuntuone-kde , but can't get that to work
<txwikinger> what is the purpose of the kdm user?
<Riddell> txwikinger: to run kdm
<txwikinger> hmm
<txwikinger> is that since 4.5?
<Riddell> yes
<txwikinger> makes sense
<txwikinger> I think there are some permission problems around the kdm user
<Riddell> the home directory is wrong
<txwikinger> for the kdm user?
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes
<txwikinger> I thought so :D
<Riddell> ubuntuone-kde is better than the gnome stuff, it at least knows my name and e-mail
 * txwikinger removed ubuntuone 
<txwikinger> long time ago.. it was just causing problems
<Riddell> can't work out how to sync a folder though
<Riddell> did touch .ubuntuone and opening the folder in dolphin it opens kwallet
<Riddell> otherwise nothing much happens
<Riddell> my ~/Ubuntu One folder seems to stay in sync though
<agateau> Riddell: we may have some problems soon with glib2
<Riddell> agateau: uh oh, what's that?
<agateau> Riddell: one of the gio include file defines a variable named "signals"
<agateau> which is a Qt #define
<Tm_T> ah, this one
<agateau> set to protected;
<agateau> is it a known problem?
<Riddell> I think we've come across it before
<Tm_T> I have heard people discussing about it
<Tm_T> apachelogger atleast
<agateau> it's in /usr/include/glib-2.0/gio/gdbusintrospection.h
<agateau> I hacked around this by editing the file (bouh)
<agateau> I guess the clean fix is to build with QT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE
<Riddell> here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/31/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<Riddell> not convinced the ubuntu one status notifier is doing anything much
<Riddell> apachelogger: ^^
<debfx> agateau: you can either set QT_NO_KEYWORDS or do a hackish #undef signals
<shtylman> I always set QT_NO_KEYWORDS :)
<agateau> debfx: ha thanks, I thought it was QT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE and was wondering why it would not build
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: kredentials uploaded thanks very much
<fregl> apport-kde suggests to include the gdm logfile... sounds like a great idea on kubuntu... not
<fregl> and then it crashes because there is no gdm log file
<rbelem> hey agateau 
<agateau> rbelem: hi
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> agateau, i made a draft of the ksambashare info
<rbelem> agateau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/450601/
<rbelem> agateau, can you take a look and check if you agree? :-)
<agateau> rbelem: mmm... my idea was to avoid those info() generic method
<agateau> rbelem: I would have made the getter run the samba command and hide the stuff from KSambaShare
<agateau> "the getter" = the KSambaShareInfo getters
<Riddell> fregl: for a bug in what?
<rbelem> agateau, so should we share the ksambashareprivate?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh the status notifier icon successfully showed I was offline
<agateau> rbelem: why would you do that?
<rbelem> and the sambadata?
<agateau> rbelem: can't you move the info code in KSSI?
<rbelem> agateau, yeah... that's right
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> hey agateau thanks for the enlightening :-)
<agateau> :)
<rbelem> agateau, i will make the changes and will send to the review board again
<rbelem> :-)
<claydoh> apachelogger: what needs to change on the bug reporting wiki page?
<rgreening> Riddell: is something broken with kubuntu-desktop 1.174.1 package under lucid? I purged it and reinstalled it and got a recommends on freespacenotifier, which wasn't installed. Then I tried to install it and it wanted to remove kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kubuntu-desktop. Or maybe freespacenotifier is broken 
<rgreening> this is with kde 4.4.85 from updates btw
<rgreening> actually beta..
<Riddell> rgreening: freespacenotifier is gone
<Riddell> maybe we need a dummy package
<rgreening> Riddell: its still in the kubuntu-desktop as a recommends under lucid
<rgreening> apt-cache policy freespacenotifier
<rgreening> freespacenotifier:
<rgreening>   Installed: (none)
<rgreening>   Candidate: 0.0svn1061317-0ubuntu1
<rgreening>   Version table:
<rgreening>      0.0svn1061317-0ubuntu1 0
<rgreening>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm.... it seems that I had some stuff to autoremove.... once I autoremoved the old stuff, I can now install freespacenotifier. I guess from the old desktop package.
<rgreening> oh well
<rgreening> oh.. nope.. still same issue
<rgreening> dang
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: w00t :)
<Quintasan|Szel> sup?
 * Quintasan|Szel is just after CAE
<Riddell> rgreening: on a similar note we need to work out what to do with packages that use libqt4-assistant
<Quintasan|Szel> oh god
<Quintasan|Szel> what did I just do
<rgreening> Riddell: what's up with that? or whats the issue?
<Riddell> rgreening: libqt4-assistant got removed in qt 4.7 but some packages we have use it
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: was kptc uploaded as well?
<rgreening> Riddell: is it gone completely? or moved to another package? This was the help launcher right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: it was yes but it'll be in New queue now
<Riddell> rgreening: gone completely, it was deprecated in qt 4.6
<shadeslayer_> oh ok... because i dont see it maverick changes mail
<rgreening> oh.. yuk
<Riddell> rgreening: that was a library with help functions 
<rgreening> so, no more help
<rgreening> ha
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ok now with kopete... 
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: what's your plan with kopete?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i was thinking of a brand new package in universe which builds with gcall support
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: apachelogger sez that fedora packaged libqt4-assistant separately
<JontheEchidna> I seem to have lost his link...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mm, that's interesting
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: like kopete-gcall
<shadeslayer_> that would be a meta package to bring in the new kopete with gcall support and new libkopete4....
<rgreening> shadeslayer_: while you're at it, can you see where the libmsn folks are with support for video conferencing support again for MSN in Kopete.
<shadeslayer_> rgreening: sure thing :)
<shadeslayer_> rgreening: the problem is that we will have to file about 3-4 MIRs to get gcall support default in main packages
<shadeslayer_> and those will probably not be accepted :P
<shadeslayer_> awesome we closed bug 587464 with qtcreator rc1 :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587464 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Qt Creator is crashing when creating Qt QML application " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587464
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: why do you think the MIRs won't be accepted
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: building two separate kopete's is pretty ugly, and I don't think you can split out google talk functionality, it's part of the jabber protocol
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: its not so much so as filing the MIR's but simply the number of packages that will have to be included in main
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: we won't know unless we try
<shadeslayer_> hmm... true....
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ok ill file all the MIRs then.. merging will have to wait :P
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: any backup plan if the MIR's fail?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: also the patch with solid in kdelibs is incomplete,it works for dolphin but not for the device mounter plasmoid
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: not really, looking at the code it's not like the google talk part is a simple plugin we can build separately
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah :(
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: better chances of success if i mention in the description that we only want 2 of the binaries in main?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: yes I hope so
<shadeslayer_> okies ...
<rbelem> hey guys, i'm having some issues with cowbuilder http://paste.ubuntu.com/450607/
<rbelem> set PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD="/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic" in the .pbuilderrc
<shadeslayer_> rbelem: they removed aptitude from the repos i think//
<rbelem> yep :-(
<shadeslayer_> rbelem: so set EXTRAPACKAGES="aptitude" as ""
<rbelem> and now i'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/450626/
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, do you think PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD solves the problem?
<shadeslayer_> no idea :(
<rbelem> :'(
<shadeslayer_> rbelem: i use pbuilder....
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, fedora packaged a whole second build of qt 4.6 just for assistant
 * NCommander pokes his head in
<Riddell> hi NCommander 
<NCommander> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> NCommander, agateau: apparantly we get a 5 minute slot at Akademy because canonical is a sponsor
<shadeslayer_> NCommander: \o
<Riddell> at the end of the talks
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: haha....
<agateau> Riddell: oh
<NCommander> Riddell: WIN. 
<Riddell> what should we do in 5 minutes?
<NCommander> Riddell: blow up the world?
<shadeslayer_> tell KDE to fix breakages :P
<Riddell> I was thinking an acrobatics display would be fun, I'd hold you and agateau on my shoulders while you juggle
<shadeslayer_> specially ABI ones ;)
<NCommander> Riddell: (I just finally got my trip booked to Akademy sadly, had issues with the travel agent)
<agateau> Riddell: fine with me
<agateau> Riddell: need to pick up juggling first though
<NCommander> Riddell: er, that would end with several broken bones, at least one of us in the hospital, and a general conscense that Kubuntu developers have not escaped from the cirrus
<shadeslayer_> NCommander: rofl ....
<NCommander> (actually, that might not be a bda thing)
<shadeslayer> btw lucid and maverick testers for kopete+google talk call support needed
<shadeslayer> repo at : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<NCommander> nifty
<DarkwingDuck> Morning guys
<shadeslayer> and i might have found a bug,when you receive calls you dont get sound,but when you make the call from kopete it works fine 0_o
<shadeslayer> must be a bug with gtalk :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna or anyone who cares: seems upstream promised to publish a separate qt assistant branch http://lists.trolltech.com/pipermail/qt4-preview-feedback/2010-April/001228.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the MIR's workout like this : http://pastebin.com/826NWTvN
<shadeslayer> -- > show build deps/source package
 * shadeslayer passes some chocolate cake around
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so three MIRs?
<shadeslayer> thats effectively 3 mirs yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: first MIR : 595162
<shadeslayer> bug 595162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595162 in libosip2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libosip2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595162
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/qt-assistant-adp/
 * apachelogger needs to reboot
<Riddell> apachelogger: saw it, I've e-mailed this person now about a separate release http://lists.trolltech.com/pipermail/qt4-preview-feedback/2010-April/001228.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: second MIR in bug 595165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595165 in libexosip2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libexosip2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595165
<Riddell> because I really don't want a whole second copy of qt in the archives
<shadeslayer> 3 bugs filed in 30 secs :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's the third?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im doing linphone right now...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i meant from 595162 to 595165
<Riddell> ah yes launchpad is a busy beast :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, pbuilder works. the problem was the cowbuilder :-(
<shadeslayer> rbelem: :P
<rbelem> :-)
<apparle> guys what is a .fmt file. I am trying to compile a source and getting errors related to it
<Riddell> never heard of it
<apachelogger> Riddell: did the auth dialog come up for ubuntuone (i.e. browser with one.ubuntu.com asking you to authrize computer foo)?
<apachelogger> claydoh: the first part should state more clearly that bugs via help->report bug will go to KDE AND it should be rewriten to reflect that
<apachelogger> currently it still talks about apport and stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 595173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595173 in linphone (Ubuntu) "[MIR] linphone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595173
<shadeslayer> i wonder how long it will take for the MIR's to go through... we have archive freeze approaching :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> after a while I'll just promote them anyway, I'm not going to have us being blocked on beurocracy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: w00t :D
 * shadeslayer goes and works on libform1
<claydoh> apachelogger: which location is preferred
<claydoh> apachelogger: rather  when is each method preferred
<_EagleScreen> Kubuntu Live CD (daily) has two KDE panels, uno on the top and other on the bottom
<Riddell> _EagleScreen: apachelogger fixed that in bzr
<_EagleScreen> nice to know
<_EagleScreen> the Show Desktop widget  is "unable to load"
<_EagleScreen> and software-properties-kde appears with a really ugly theme (does not match oxygen)
<_EagleScreen> Rekonq is still not installed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
<shadeslayer> need a sync of http://packages.debian.org/sid/libforms2
<shadeslayer> and then a rebuild of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kali
<Riddell> shadeslayer: give me a few minutes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure :)
<_EagleScreen> the issue of the blocked updates is still here..
<Riddell> _EagleScreen: what issue is that?
<_EagleScreen> when Kpackagekit shows blocked updates, but i see that Kpackagekit is still in version 0.5
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libforms is  1.0.93sp1-1 in maverick, same as in debian
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kali rebuilding
<evilshadeslayer> Riddell: um libforms2 needed syncing first... kali had a dep on that :)
<Riddell> evilshadeslayer: 18:18 < Riddell> shadeslayer: libforms is  1.0.93sp1-1 in maverick, same as in debian
<evilshadeslayer> ah ok :)
<Riddell> evilshadeslayer: ah but it didn't build
<Riddell> that's the problem
<Riddell> libforms failed to build
<evilshadeslayer> Riddell: where? i builds in pbuilder here
<Riddell> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50383150/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.libforms_1.0.93sp1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> possibly due to recent changes in mesa (guessing)
<evilshadeslayer> Riddell: ah yes that was fixed as well.. rebuild that as well :P
<evilshadeslayer> ubuntu-x fixed that last night :)
<_EagleScreen> Riddell: i mean the issue which involves de Bug LP: 342671, http://imagebin.ca/img/ymc0jnr.png
<Riddell> evilshadeslayer: groovy, rebuilding libforms
<evilshadeslayer> _EagleScreen: your mirror is out of date....
<Riddell> evilshadeslayer: that'll get stuck in New if it compiles so poke me then
<evilshadeslayer> Riddell: sure :)
<evilshadeslayer> _EagleScreen: ubuntu-x had blocked updates since the new xserver was compiling
<evilshadeslayer> in order to ensure you didnt end up with a borked update
<apachelogger> claydoh: report bug from menu when one is quite certain that it is a KDE bug ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise you'd need to use ubuntu-bug anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have reason to believe that we sort of shoot our own foot with the desktop-file-translation-patch
<_EagleScreen> evilshadeslayer: I think there isn'r relationship between that you are talking about and I am talking about
<evilshadeslayer> _EagleScreen: actually there is :)
<evilshadeslayer> _EagleScreen: you see you think kpk has blocked updates,right?
<_EagleScreen> yes evilshadeslayer
<evilshadeslayer> _EagleScreen: and those 31 updates are related to X
<_EagleScreen> they are related to KDE packages, I dont see any for X server
<evilshadeslayer> _EagleScreen: hmm youre on lucid?
<apachelogger> we were so very very wrong
<_EagleScreen> i am in Maverick daily Live
 * apachelogger runs around like the doctor
<Riddell> apachelogger: because of speed or other issues?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: doktor!
<apachelogger> Riddell: speed yes
<apachelogger> well, also logic
<_EagleScreen> for instance I cannot install pasma-widgets-addons by the blocked updates issue, unless I can manage apt-get or aptitude (which many people thinks that is stuff for hackers or so..)
<_EagleScreen> if i am having this problem now.. some people could have it at the future with other packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: inside a foreach we run a if that is actual condition to the foreach (i.e. wrapped wrongly), secondly we call a very primitve function 9 times, and about any other line also eems way more expensive than it ought to be
<apachelogger> but whats worth about it... it will do this every access to kconfigini
<apachelogger> which is A LOT
<apachelogger> 311 calls for just dolphin startup
<apachelogger> Riddell: is kconfigini the only place we can do this?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not honestly sure without looking closer
<Riddell> I know suse's patch for doing the same thing is suspiciously different
<apachelogger> Riddell: they are not stripping stuff from the desktop files I suppose?
<Riddell> no but they support it
<apachelogger> anyhow, first we should evaluate if we can move this whole translation business somewhere else, then we should try to improvement its runtime
<apachelogger> https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file?file=desktop-translations.diff&package=kdelibs4&project=openSUSE:11.2
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> that looks rather good actually
<patfla> kdebase trunk  runtime/nepomuk/services/queryservice seems to be broken at the moment?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: do we use make dist on upstream source while packaging?
<evilshadeslayer> i recieved a query : do you guys ever do a make dist/make distcheck on upstream code?
<evilshadeslayer> ( by upstream authors )
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: we usually do not
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: i.e. it is not part of the standard workflow
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: thanks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we can assimilate the suse patch with some modifications
<apachelogger> what seems most obvious is that we have multiple catalogs that need to be inserted at lookup time, which is probably heavier too -.-
<apachelogger> multiple small files loaded multiple times cannot be good
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll look into that soonish
<apachelogger> because I think a lot of the perceived slowness of kubuntu does come exactly from our expensive translation lookup s
<jefferai> apachelogger: hey
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> hai
 * apachelogger blames Nightrose
 * apachelogger fears the wrath of jefferai
<Nightrose> no blaming the Nightrose!
<jefferai> apachelogger: your next explain-me-this-ruby task
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you are not to blame this time
<jefferai> apachelogger: http://pastie.org/1007266
<Nightrose> \o/
<jefferai> please explain the line that just has:
<jefferai> r
<jefferai> what could that possibly be doing?
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger needs to think about that
<apachelogger> jefferai: I would say that it executes r ;)
<jefferai> apachelogger: sure -- but what does it execute?
<jefferai> is there a default method in Ruby?
<apachelogger> jefferai: not that I know of
<jefferai> hm, ok
<jefferai> thanks
<apachelogger> jefferai: another possibility would be that it returns r
<apachelogger> which is really more sensible ^^
<jefferai> maybe
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> jefferai: it does indeed do that
<jefferai> yeah?
<apachelogger> let me proof this quickly
<jefferai> so in Ruby, if you just give an object, it uses that object as the return value...?
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1884543
<jefferai> hm
<apachelogger> jefferai: supposedly the function in your example ends right after that end
<jefferai> yes, it probably does
<jefferai> I'd have to check but I think so
<apachelogger> in either case I find this approach to returning a value a bit ... well ... ugly ;)
<jefferai> yeah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ look how unexplicit one can be about one's intentions ;)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<apachelogger> jefferai: it only works when the function ends afterwards
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1884545 redefined the b method from above's example
<apachelogger> jefferai: ruby apparently does have some return-most-recent-return magic
<lex79> apachelogger: have you time to sponsor ktorrent?
<apachelogger> like when you do f = F.new, I suppose you actually get the instance of F returned AND assigned, hence one could probably do my dirty trial also in a oneline b
 * apachelogger tries
<apachelogger> lex79: suppose so
<lex79> thanks, still building in ppa but build fine local ;) https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<apachelogger> jefferai: http://pastebin.ca/1884547
 * apachelogger notes that one can make this even worse ^^
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1884550
<apachelogger> that is sort of genuisly mad and horribly unobvious too :D
<apachelogger> lex79: do we have ktorrent in a branch?
<lex79> I don't think so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you think we would want one?
<apachelogger> lex79: dfsging is not necessary anymore?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I think debconf kde is finished :D
<apachelogger> dantti: is that an app or a lib or both?
<dantti> i think puttin it in kde-support would be best,  do you think putting it into kde-review is a good idea?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the package is pretty low maintenance. Usually we're doing a new upstream release or just merging from debian. I'm not saying that a branch would hurt, though
<dantti> apachelogger: can be both
<JontheEchidna> dantti: :D
<lex79> apachelogger: I don't think is necessary, we have only one change from debian, ktorrent recommends krosspython
<dantti> apachelogger: it's a lib but it has a small app to use as stand alone
<JontheEchidna> lex79, apachelogger: we should get that change merged and sync
<lex79> yup
<apachelogger> dantti: oh dear sweet, where is that to be found? :D
<dantti> apachelogger: localhost :P
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> closed source it is
<apachelogger> omg omg omg
<dantti> :P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I can talk with modax for that
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> :*
<apachelogger> lex79: we should get rid of that delta
<lex79> yes like said JontheEchidna and then sync
<dantti> I just need to add one missing method that I forgot and I can commit to kde's svn, but I don't know where to put it now :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, lex79: one might want to find out if the debian does intent to gitify the ktorrent in which case we might want to bzrifiy the gitified ktorrent which would make merges super duper easy
<JontheEchidna> dantti: I'd say either playground/sysadmin or playground/libs/
<JontheEchidna> depends on whether it's more of a library than an app or not
<apachelogger> you could always opt for git :P
<apachelogger> no problem with where to put it there
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well I'd put it into playground if it wasn't ready for use I think now it's more like kde-support or review so ppl can say what I was dumb
<apachelogger> ohh
 * apachelogger dpkg-buildpackage'd with -S and no -sa
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> well, maybe soyuz eats it eitherway since the tar is in a ppa already
<JontheEchidna> dantti: kdereview would be fine too, I think.
<JontheEchidna> I'd review it. ;)
<apachelogger> mitoo
<dantti> good
<apachelogger> dantti: extragear is also an option
<JontheEchidna> can things go straight from localhost -> extragear?
<dantti> right, maybe an email to kde-devel asking for that :P
<apachelogger> well, import it to playground
<apachelogger> then ask on kde-devel
<apachelogger> possibly move to extragear
<JontheEchidna> and we can review while we wait for the answer from kde-devel ;)
<apachelogger> kdesupport seems a bit wrongish though IMHO
<JontheEchidna> so it will look spiffy by the time it moves to either kdereveiw or extragear :D
 * apachelogger just unpatched kdelibs \\o/
<dantti> apachelogger: I just tought about that because of polkit0-qt that we have put it there:P
<JontheEchidna> dantti: kdesupport is for dependencies of core kde
<apachelogger> well, that is because it is qtware :P
<JontheEchidna> that cannot be part of kde otherwise
<dantti> hmm right
<claydoh> patfla: hi 
<lex79> I left a message to modax about ktorrent
<apachelogger> I think my dolphin is faster \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<lex79> \o/
<apachelogger> not fast enough though
<apachelogger> the bouncy thingy still bounces twice
 * JontheEchidna whips Dolphin
<apachelogger> I only want it bounce once, in fact I want it not bounce at all
<apachelogger> click -> zap -> dolphin
<lex79> how to remove bounce in 4.5, I don't see the option in system settings
<lex79> I hate that thing
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ~/.kde/share/config/klaunchrc
<JontheEchidna> I think
<apachelogger> 4.5 is not ment to be unbounced!
<lex79> I don't have that file
<JontheEchidna> lex79: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112313.msg232358#msg232358
<jefferai> apachelogger: thanks for that
<claydoh> w00t! kfn to the rescue!!
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks
<lex79> btw I found it System Settings -> Application and System Notifications -> Launch Feedback
<dantti> apachelogger: JontheEchidna commited to playground/libs/libdebconf-kde
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<dantti> and an email was sent to kde-devel too so more ppl are aware of it
<JontheEchidna> dantti: what would I set the DEBCONF_FRONTEND env variable of my app to?>
<dantti> JontheEchidna: when you run tool/debkonf it will cout the two exports needed :D
<JontheEchidna> dantti: what else will I need to do?
<dantti> pretty much just that
<JontheEchidna> magic~!
<dantti> it's really simple, you run the tool and on some other terminal you set those env vars and start aptitude :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: and one cool thing is that you can put the widget inside your app (it's a QWidget :D)
 * Riddell considers updating plasma-widget-networkmanagement and replacing network-manager-kde in the seed
<JontheEchidna> anybody know of a package that always gives a debconf question when installed?
<dantti> aiccu :P
<dantti> but I already tested that one :P 
<dantti> JontheEchidna: there is also /usr/share/doc/debconf-doc/examples/demo   in debconf-doc package
 * dantti remembers that the backup feature was not tested :P
<lex79> I think also mysql :) and postfix
<Riddell> our friend sun java
<JontheEchidna> I already accepted sun java, so it won't ask again
<JontheEchidna> dantti: I did this, but it's not working :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/450738/
<Riddell> just remove it from the cached file
<dantti> JontheEchidna: there is a typo in the PIPE export I'm fixing now
<dantti> JontheEchidna: try again
<Riddell> dantti: what version of packagekit do we want in 10.10?
<dantti> Riddell: well I need to add support for debconf in it now, and distro update stuff, so hopefully the next one is ok
<JontheEchidna> dantti: doesn't work :(
<JontheEchidna>     setenv("DEBIAN_FRONTEND", "passthrough", 1);
<JontheEchidna>     setenv("DEBCONF_PIPE", "/tmp/debkonf-sock", 1);
<dantti> JontheEchidna: did you svn up right?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: yes
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:~/src/libdebconf-kde$ svn up
<JontheEchidna> U    tools/main.cpp
<JontheEchidna> Updated to revision 1138803.
<Riddell> dantti: but that's the backend you're talking about?  I just mean which version of packagekit in general we want, presumably 0.6 latest?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1138803&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1138803
<dantti> hmm try /usr/share/doc/debconf-doc/examples/demo first
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/doc/debconf-doc/examples/demo
<ubottu> File /usr/share/doc/debconf-doc/examples/demo found in debconf-doc
<dantti> Riddell: yes, 0.6, 0.7 i think is not even started
<JontheEchidna> oh, duh it's in debconf doc :D
<dantti> i told you
<JontheEchidna> running /usr/share/doc/debconf-doc/examples/demo pops up debconf in the terminal :(
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm so which package are you trying to install?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: acciu
<JontheEchidna> *aiccu
<dantti> weird... does the dpkg output prints out something?
<JontheEchidna> from my app?
<dantti> yes
<JontheEchidna> dantti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450742/
<JontheEchidna> that's from dpkg-status
<dantti> jobtw Echidna: well it should print out some errors, what is your debconf priority?  dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<JontheEchidna> should it be dialog, readline, gnome, kde, or editor?
<dantti> that's the frontend, the next screen is the priority
<dantti> depending on the priority the questions are not shown
<JontheEchidna> mine is at high
<dantti> funny kde shouldn't be on that list:P
<dantti> mine is high too, try with aptitude, just to see if it will show  the questions
<JontheEchidna> aptitude shows the debconf stuff in the terminal
<dantti> really? are the env set?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot to purge aiccu, let's try again
<JontheEchidna> nope, still in konsole when installing aiccu with aptitude with the env vars set
<ari-tczew> on merges I see a lot of packages with info: "Update location of KDE 4 HTML documentation." do you will merge these packages?
<bhargav> lex79, i was trying to merge kdiff3 . Should i put it in Section: devel or kde ? in debian it is in kde
<lex79> bhargav: kde
<dantti> funny it works here
<lex79> bhargav: maybe we can sync that package now
<dantti> JontheEchidna: can you paste the aptitude's output?
<lex79> bhargav: since Debian use now /usr/share/doc/kde
<Riddell> ari-tczew: yes.  debian has now changed to our location for docs so those will go away in future but not yet
<bhargav> lex79, ok.. 
<JontheEchidna> dantti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450746/
<lex79> bhargav: file a bug in launchpad if we can sync ;)
<bhargav> lex79,  yeah. im on it .
<lex79> k
<dantti> JontheEchidna: try with sudo su, set the env and try
<JontheEchidna> dantti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450748/
<dantti> I had a problem with sudo on solaris not propagating the env vars but who knows :P
<JontheEchidna> same problem :(
<dantti> JontheEchidna: but you used sudo... 
<JontheEchidna> oh :D
<dantti> :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: btw the debconf dialog is showing up right?
<dantti> the text dialog
<JontheEchidna> dantti: in konsole, yes
<dantti> good, then I believe sudo is evil again
<JontheEchidna> aha!
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450750/
<JontheEchidna> also: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450751/
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I guess maybe you didn't recompile or restarted the tool?
<dantti> debconf: (Cannot connect to /tmp/debkonf-sock: No such file or directory at (eval 24) line 3)
<JontheEchidna> oh, debkonf has to be running?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> dantti: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktophp2268-jpg.jpg
<dantti> the tool works like a server, just for testing the ideal thing is to link in you app, so you can even embed the dialog
<Riddell> Added plasma-widget-networkmanagement to desktop-recommends, netbook-recommends
<Riddell> Removed network-manager-kde from desktop-recommends, netbook-recommends
<Riddell> voila!
<dantti> JontheEchidna: nice, it's seems to be working now :D, probably with your tool it will work too
<dantti> now someone need to place the kubuntu logo in  /usr/share/pixmaps/ubuntu-logo.png :P
<JontheEchidna> dantti: So my gui would have to create a DebconfGui when it runs dpkg, and then after setting those env vars in the dpkg-runner things should work?
<JontheEchidna> without the need for running debkonf manually
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well you should do like this, the GUI (non-privileged) create DebconfGui, at the begging of the app wiht a file name like /tmp/your-app-PID  then the root process sets that  when it starts and it's done
<dantti> there is an activated and deactivated signals, when activated is emitted it means you need to show the dialog, and the other is to close the dialog
<JontheEchidna> it works with my tool when running debkonf \o/
<dantti> but you don't delete the class as is will keep lestening for new connections
<dantti> nice :D
<JontheEchidna> dantti: it needs to install its headers to /usr/include
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm I didn't test(or do) the install part ... lazy me, i guess It's needs a Find....cmake
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that too :)
<dantti> I have to go home now, my wife/kids just came from argentina :) 
<JontheEchidna> nice
<dantti> cya
 * apachelogger loves writing findcmake files :D
 * apachelogger made one for qoauth and couchdb-qt, u1-qt-api and u1-kde shall follow ;)
<apachelogger> nice fact about u1-qt-api ... it really depends on KDE since it queries kwallet ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokey
<shadeslayer> lex79: poke poke
<shadeslayer> lex79: we have docbook issues with kdiff3 
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/nyQaH6uT
<shadeslayer> bhargav: youll need to take it from here or come back tomorrow :(
<bhargav> shadeslayer, gotta go now , will take this up tomorrow .
<shadeslayer> bhargav: sure
 * apachelogger is all forum'd out -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you pok0red?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/nyQaH6uT
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we haz docbook issues
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: build log : http://pastebin.com/FwafuBY0
<shadeslayer> this is when merging kdiff3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: complete log would be nice
<apachelogger> ohh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not my build :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: this is a merge?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep...
<apachelogger> well, difficult to tell without seeing the command that this error is coming from
<shadeslayer> bhargav is on my friends who was doing this merge
<shadeslayer> the docbook is even in the new format....
<apachelogger> but generally speaking it might very well be because of the recent documentation path installation fiddling
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm... yes but it was fixed by lex79 right?
<apachelogger> OTOH it might just be that the file is really invalid and only our tools are new enough to notice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, without the whole log I can only guess and to me it looks like the docbook file's markup is broken
<apachelogger> missing close tag most likely
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<apachelogger> or missing open tag for a close tag
<shadeslayer> ill get that info over to my friend :)
<shadeslayer> or i could just fix it my self... but then he will kill me if  i do that :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: delegating > work
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> *sigh* why dont people document patches in changelogs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Qt is complex.....
<shadeslayer> iDunno (tm) half the functions used :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: like?
<apachelogger> actually I find Qt's API to be very intutivie :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one sec :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well im just a beginner here :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im sort of in b/w a merge :P
<shadeslayer> will get back in a few mins
<apachelogger> ^^
<lex79> kdiff3 needs a patch to fix docbook issue, this is the patches to fix doocbook in kphotoalbum http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/kphotoalbum/kphotoalbum-4.1.1-docbook_fix.patch?view=log
<lex79> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> lex79: thanks ill get that across
<lex79> shadeslayer: ok, you should look at that patch and fix kdiff3 in the same way :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: not my work :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: a friend is working on it
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> beware the cows!!!! http://imagebin.ca/view/JHoz0t0.html
<lex79> :D
 * shadeslayer is blinded by pinkiness
<apachelogger> where is that pink?
<apachelogger> plasma broke my nice theme anyway :P
<lex79> apachelogger: your taskmanager in the panel is kool
<apachelogger> lex79: how so?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the second part in the addressbook tutorial directly jumps to signals and slots,any idea where i can find some simple stuff about it first?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you read the introduction to signal and slots?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope...
<apachelogger> that might be a starting point then
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-17
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you know what dbus does then you about know what qt's signals and slots system does ;)
<shadeslayer> no idea on dbus too :P
<apachelogger> well then take a look at the intro to signal and slots
<lex79> apachelogger: I meant, the taskmanager in the panel with only icons is nice, what is it?
<apachelogger> lex79: default in 4.5 ;)
<apachelogger> it just goes that way when not enough space is there
<lex79> uhm
<apachelogger> which is a decent thing to do IMHO
<lex79> oh nice :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that isnt smooth tasks ? 0_o
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> that is the default
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm... no text? just icons?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if not enough space is available
<shadeslayer> ahh right :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokey :_
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you tell me if bug 221979 is still a a problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221979 in mingw32 (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent snprintf format specification parsing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221979
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not use mingw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okies :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can always try or ask in the bug report ;)
<apachelogger> 493 words on why one would want to engage in openinnovation oh my
 * apachelogger seems to be very communicative today ^^
<ScottK> If I "zoom out" on my plasma desktop, how do I zoom back in?
<lex79> apachelogger: ktorrent recommends krosspython is too generous for modax, he would settle on Suggests. Fine for you? if so, we can sync the next release
<apachelogger> yes, no, maybe
<apachelogger> thing is, I think it is recommends because we install recommends and without recommends the scripting stuff will essentially appear broken to the user
<apachelogger> and since we do not want the user to think it is broken it needs to be installed by default, which means it needs to be recommends ;)
<lex79> well we keep in merge so
<apachelogger> ScottK: depending on your version you possibly dont ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: 4.4.2
<apachelogger> that might be the broken version indeed
<apachelogger> lex79: supposedly, though one could argue with upstream that they should make the scripts not fall apart and generate useful errors ... which then again leads to the problem that KDE does not have a framework for notifing the user of missing components in a distribution specific manner, so...
<shadeslayer> good night everyone :)
<lex79> so we keep in 
<lex79> recommends and bye bye sync :)
 * apachelogger doesnt like syncs anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: A related note is that aiui, upstream doesn't have a way to express run time dependencies, just build time requirements.
<apachelogger> the script is broken, so they waste time on our archive admin's schedule ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: I imagine expressing runtime deps properly is a bit of a difficult thing anyway
<apachelogger> also since you have that whole recommendation and suggests stuff all over again
<apachelogger> like ktorrent does not depend on krosspython at runtime, it is only necessary to bring ktorrent to its full potential
<apachelogger> and then there is stuff where you would need less than that
<apachelogger> like you have Kile and kile supports every browser and pdf viewer on this planet
<apachelogger> so what kile would probably need to do is have a list of preferred browser and pdf viewers ordered by kile wanting to use them...
<apachelogger> etc. etc. :/
<apachelogger> http://www-935.ibm.com/services/in/index.wss/multipage/igs/executivetech/x1022134/1?cntxt=x1022138
<apachelogger> very interesting read
<jefferai> shadeslayer_: Heads-up...ISP told me that they're going to be doing network maintenance between 12 and 5am my time (it's 10:35 right now) so the connection may cut out
<Riddell> another sunny day
<Nightrose> \o/
<a|wen> sadly not, here it's all cloudy
<Nightrose> Riddell: your dot editors subscription was just disabled due to  Excessive or fatal bounces.
<ghostcube> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/10/06/16/2233230/USPTO-Lets-Amazon-Patent-the-Social-Networking-System?from=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<ghostcube> t3h bad
<ghostcube> o.O
<Riddell> Nightrose: mm, I've been getting a few of those, not sure why
<Nightrose> Riddell: Our system has detected an unusual rate of 550-5.7.1 unsolicited mail
<Nightrose>    originating from your IP address. To protect our 550-5.7.1 users from spam,
<Nightrose>    mail sent from your IP address has been blocked.
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> Nightrose: that's in the bounce?
<Nightrose> that was in the email i got yes
<a|wen> is anyone working on k3b beta4 in maverick ... and do we want to try and get it into lucid-updates?
<Riddell> a|wen: I doubt it'll get into -updates, I expect there's too many changes
<Riddell> but do check that for us
<a|wen> Riddell: the changelog for rc3 looked bugfix-only to me; and according to the email rc4 should be bugfix-only as well
<Riddell> -updates is stricter than "bugfix" though usually, it's specific verifiable bugs
<ScottK> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50476411/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdebase-workspace_4:4.4.85-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<a|wen> Riddell: upgrading to a newer pre-release has happened before, but k3b being in main, I suppose this is a bit stricter ... better to try and get it into -backports?
<Riddell> a|wen: well look at the diff to determine.  does it look like something that can be manually verified?
<valorie> shadeslayer_: I was going to add the ppa and try to install the kopete gcall thing, but I don't see it here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<valorie> the only kopete package there is a facebook plugin
<a|wen> Riddell: we'd be talking 20+ bugs to verify; so i guess backports would be the way to go then
<Riddell> that's what I thought
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know what part of the stack is causing bug 586497 ?  reading the bug it's not clear if anyone knows if it's caused by packagekit or apt or what
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Lucid) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<a|wen> are we still using the debian-only bzr branch in kubuntu-members for k3b packaging?
<Riddell> a|wen: since you're packagekit k3b today nobody can answer that except you :)
<Riddell> tsk, packagekit on the mind
<Riddell> a|wen: since you're packaging k3b today nobody can answer that except you
<a|wen> heh, true
<mfraz74> is this the rc4 of K3B?
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kpackagekit, it turns out
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh really?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: as silly as it sounds, yeah
<Riddell> it does have an "Automaticly Install: Security Updates" option but I thought that was just something passed through to packagekit
<JontheEchidna> nope :(
<JontheEchidna> it takes care of the automaticness via the kpackagekit daemon/trayicon thingy
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> so we need to patch that bit out?
 * a|wen goes filing a bug against k3b beta4 for an error making it fail to compile
<txwikinger> The discussion on the MOTU lists explains very much why I have no real motivation to become a MOTU :(
<a|wen> txwikinger: becoming a MOTU will give you access to help out with all the KDE/Qt programs in universe ... (does kubuntu-dev give access to this?)
<txwikinger> Well.. IMHO there is a general problem of perception of what it means to get access
<txwikinger> beside it shows how people do not understand that some attitudes show an non-welcoming way
<txwikinger> When you are a volunteer you don't have to take it, you can just do something else
<ari-tczew> txwikinger: let's stand for to Ubuntu Contributing Developer, then wait some time, keep working and stand for to MOTU
<txwikinger> ari-tczew: No idea what that has to do with my concerns
<ari-tczew> txwikinger: next DMB meeting is 22th June, now let's create an application for UUC
<ari-tczew> in future you'll have a easier way for MOTU
<txwikinger> ari-tczew: 1) I do not want to be MOTU - not because I could not, but because I disagree with the attitude of the vocal minority, 2) I have no idea what UUC is, or why I would want to be one
<txwikinger> MOTU is not a batch that needs to be achieved to have something to show off
<a|wen> txwikinger: well, that is exactly the problem, yes ... in general anyone can help to all parts of ubuntu, you just need a sponsor, so becoming a MOTU is just making things simpler for yourself (and release some time with your regular sponsors to do other needed work)
<ari-tczew> txwikinger: I don't understand, so what's the problem? do you want to be MOTU? no? if no, we have no reason to talk about it
<ari-tczew> UUC - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#ContribDev
<txwikinger> ari-tczew: As I said, I have no real motivation to become one
<ari-tczew> txwikinger: do you expect that we will encourage you to join MOTU?
<txwikinger> ari-tczew: sorry, but you totally misunderstand my concerns
<ari-tczew> txwikinger: That's right.
<ari-tczew> but I would help
<txwikinger> ari-tczew: Are you a MOTU? Do you have influence on the MOTUs that do not understand the problem?
<ari-tczew> txwikinger: no, I'm not in MOTU. I'm in the half way to become as developer.
<ari-tczew> txwikinger: my problem with communication here is language barrier, so maybe this is a reason why I don't understand your problem
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I have a sneaking suspicion that bug 589058 may be caused by the global menubar stuff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589058 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "VM Menu bar not visible in Virtualbox 3.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589058
<JontheEchidna> oh, but that's lucid. hrm
<JontheEchidna> agateau: un-ping ;)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: could it be someone running the une ppa?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: ah, looks like they're using Qt 4.7 from our KDE 4.5 ppa
<JontheEchidna> or at least somebody running maverick is seeing the same issue
<JontheEchidna> hmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/589058/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589058 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "VM Menu bar not visible in Virtualbox 3.2" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> looks like he's trying to run run the maverick package in lucid :s
<JontheEchidna> bah, that bug is a mess
<agateau> JontheEchidna: FTR, the une ppa contains a package for qt 4.7, based on the KDE 4.5 ppa, but the version of the package has "appmenu" in it
<agateau> :)
 * Riddell gets exited at the existance of http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/
<txwikinger> looks good Riddell
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> Feature tour has some broken links: http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour#feature-tour-apps-games
<JontheEchidna> well, broken URIs to images
<txwikinger> where?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I pointed that out to ofir, I expect he knows anyway
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, cool
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger: the thumbnails below the huge images
<agateau> Riddell: speaking of feature tour,
<agateau> Riddell: have you seen this: http://blog.lynxworks.eu/20100616/fleshing-out-an-idea ?
<agateau> To me it screams either "create a welcome plasmoid" or "add a web view plasmoid with welcoming content"
<JontheEchidna> We could expand the survey plasmoid to be this, perhaps
<txwikinger> oh yeah I se
<txwikinger> see
<Riddell> as JontheEchidna says
<Riddell> was my thought too
<JontheEchidna> Heh, I always like Scott Ritchie's blogs: http://yokozar.org/blog/archives/225
<agateau> is the survey plasmoid based on html?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it just points at nixternal's server
<agateau> interesting
<agateau> I was thinking about shiping the content rather than pointing out though
<JontheEchidna> either would be an option, I would think. We'd just have to make the plasmoid a bit more sophisticated
<agateau> staging.w.k.o is very nice btw
<JontheEchidna> right now it's iirc just a qwebview, and that's it
<agateau> I just find the light bubble a bit weird, especially since it's not supposed to have a shadow like that if it's turned on
<apparle> anyone good with quassel here, I need help
<agateau> JontheEchidna: could be enough, it just needs to be pointed to some local content with shiny js :)
<JontheEchidna> with a link to the survey, and such :)
<JontheEchidna> but that way, we don't have to rely on internet-have for the welcome bits
<JontheEchidna> I like it
<agateau> yes
<JontheEchidna> agateau: did you get the chance to play around with kapti c++? :D
<agateau> not yet :/
<agateau> JontheEchidna: sorry
<JontheEchidna> no worries
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I am not sure where to go with this though
<agateau> JontheEchidna: on one hand I'd like to get it finished, as I think it can be useful, especially with libqapt
<agateau> JontheEchidna: on the other hand, I don't have the time to do it and would like to avoid competing with kpk
<Riddell> agateau: tsk, test suite still fails on libdbusmenu-qt 0.3.5
<agateau> Riddell: can't be
<agateau> Riddell: care to share the ouput?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/txnryB3j
<Riddell> "dbusmenuexportertest: cannot connect to X server " that's it
<agateau> Riddell: ah ok, known problem
<Riddell> which is probably no change from earlier versions, I withdraw my tsk
<agateau> Riddell: which I should fix
<agateau> nevertheless
<Riddell> agateau: does plasma-widget-menubar depend on the latest libdbusmenu-qt to build or is it not important?
<agateau> Riddell: it should build without the latest dbusmenu-qt
<agateau> it depends on 0.3.3 iirc
<apparle> I had given the message "/msg nickserv set password <mypass>" and I got the message on the screen, "your password is set to <mypass>", and now it is visible to everyone, so how to delete it. Quassel keeps logs so it is visible even after I exit and come back
<jussi> apparle: are you sure its visible to all?
<apparle> jussi: visible to all as in, whoever uses my computer
<jussi> apparle: if they have access to your IRC account?
<jussi> o.O
<jussi> apparle: however, this question is really for #kubuntu or #quassel
 * jussi disappears
<apparle> jussi: I know, but didn't get help on kubuntu, and I am desperate , sorry
 * jussi points to #quassel and really goes
<apparle> trying on #quassel :)
<Riddell> agateau: if I add two menubar applets to plasma the first one gets the menu titles but the menus themselves are empty
<agateau> Riddell: interesting, I would have expected the 2nd one to not do anything and the 1st one to be complete
<agateau> Riddell: are you running with todays qt patch?
<Riddell> agateau: no just the new libdbusmenu-qt and plasma-widget-menubar running
<agateau> Riddell: that could be the reason I think
<Riddell> ok, qt next up
<agateau> JontheEchidna: stupid question, what is the goal of libqapt? I mean, is there already an application using it or going to use it?
<agateau> (beside kapti :))
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopkx2268-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> (top sekrit) ;)
<JontheEchidna> I'm trying to make a package manager as powerful as Synaptic, but less of a usability nightmare
<JontheEchidna> ...plus Qt/KDE
<JontheEchidna> There's also qapt-patch inside the libqapt source, a replacement for the install-package batch installer
<JontheEchidna> *qapt-batch
<JontheEchidna> I just began writing that sidebar, which is why its blank ;)
<apparle> JontheEchidna: you are working on libqapt?
<JontheEchidna> I'm the libqapt guy, yes
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopds2268-jpg.jpg <-another pic ^.^
<ulysses> Is it open for translation?:)
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopmg2268-jpg.jpg
<apparle> JontheEchidna: so you are working on frontend for it also?
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: I've not yet committed it to kde playground yet
<JontheEchidna> apparle: those screenshots are a frontend using that library, yes
<JontheEchidna> Once I get the frontend a bit more useful, I'll probably blog
<apparle> JontheEchidna: we need to talk :)
<JontheEchidna> but right now you can only mark things for install, and the "details" and "installed files" tabs are the only ones that work
<apparle> JontheEchidna: I am starting with shaman2 GUI and thought I could help you test libqapt
<JontheEchidna> and as you can see from the third screenie, you can actually apply changes ;)
<ulysses> That's enough:)
<JontheEchidna> apparle: ah, did you see the qapt backend in svn?
<JontheEchidna> *you can't actually apply changes
<JontheEchidna> (big difference) ;)
<apparle> JontheEchidna: I was wondering where I could find the dev of libqapt and was about to search :P
<JontheEchidna> apparle: playgrounds/libs/libqapt
<apparle> JontheEchidna: devs meant developers :)
<JontheEchidna> ah, right :)
<apparle> JontheEchidna: so what is the conditions of libqapt and how can I use it with shaman, I mean how to install it
<JontheEchidna> check out playground/libs/libqapt from kde svn, install libept-dev (a dependency), make libqapt, and install it
<JontheEchidna> then shaman should pick up that you have qapt when you run cmake
<JontheEchidna> The qapt shaman backend is still a bit buggy though
<apparle> JontheEchidna: no problem. I'll do onething, I'll start off making the GUI with apt-pkg, and once it stabilzes, I'll start testing it with qapt
<apparle> JontheEchidna: so the GUI you are using, is it on top of shaman or directly qapt?
<JontheEchidna> apparle: the GUI I just showed screenshots of is completely custom, not related to shaman at all
<apparle> JontheEchidna: no I meant, have you built it on top of libshaman or directly qapt
<JontheEchidna> Directly on qapt
<JontheEchidna> no shaman stuff at all ;)
<JontheEchidna> here's my flowchart I showed at UDS: http://people.ubuntu.com/~echidnaman/qapt_diagram.png
<apparle> JontheEchidna: nice 
<apparle> JontheEchidna: ok, you continue with qapt, and I'll get back to you once libshaman is a little stabilized. 
<JontheEchidna> boring slideshow I showed: http://people.ubuntu.com/~echidnaman/qapt.odp
<apparle> JontheEchidna: drf told me that two people are working, who else is with you
<JontheEchidna> There was one guy that was working on an Apt backend for shaman that uses libapt-pkg directly.  Not seen much of him though
<JontheEchidna> dplacilo, or something
<JontheEchidna> that might be who he's talking about
<dantti> JontheEchidna: thanks for the fixes :D I forgot to remove the ADEPT messages :P
<JontheEchidna> dantti: you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Please fix the build system though, so I can build libqapt again :P
<dantti> k
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ok, I am in an irc meeting right now, will read the log back
<steveire> What's the policy on backporting patches to kdepim from trunk to 10.04?
<JontheEchidna> steveire: Can't have any string changes or new features, and must be tested for regressions, otherwise as long as they fix a bug they're good.
<JontheEchidna> (we do the testing for regressions)
<JontheEchidna> got a patch in mind?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: how is july 7th for you for kubuntu tutorials day?  1800-2300UTC
<apparle> guys why don't I have the KDEDIR variable, and what to set it to?
<steveire> JontheEchidna: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepimlibs/akonadi/contact/contactsearchjob.cpp?r1=1129174&r2=1129173&pathrev=1129174 http://dpaste.com/208462/
<steveire> In an email thread with a Linux-Magazin journalist.
<steveire> I'd like to tell him it will be in an update to his distro.
<steveire> I haven't tested the patch myself though
<JontheEchidna> Is there a test case on how to reproduce the issue? I never saw it (though I wasn't using akonadi for addresses)
<steveire> I don't know. I only have trunk atm. 10.04 is on another computer.
<steveire> kdepim trunk that is..
<Riddell> txwikinger: you offered to do a bugs talk at tutorials day?
<txwikinger> Riddell: I can if you want me to
<JontheEchidna> To get it in, a Kubuntu dev will have to: -File a bug describing the issue, -Include a testcase, -Upload the package with the fix to lucid-proposed, -Call for testing within the bug, -Users report whether or not the bug is present following the test case
<Riddell> txwikinger: how's wed july 7th 22:00UTC ?
<txwikinger> Riddell: Yes.. sound good.. That time I am just home 
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Only the uploading part of that needs to be done by a kubuntu-dev.
<JontheEchidna> Well, we could do the other things if we wanted to be extra nice ;)
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> No extra niceness until after automatic updates are fixed.
<Riddell> steveire: is there a bug report in bugs.kde.org for this?
<steveire> I'll try to find out
<Riddell> all welcome alf__ who's looking at qt embedded packaging
<JontheEchidna> hi
<steveire> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203902
<ubottu> KDE bug 203902 in general "Lookup of addresses while creating a mail does not work " [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<apparle> why isn't KDEDIRS or KDEDIR set in kubuntu? what should I set it to?
<steveire> It might be reproducible with more than just kolab though.
<Riddell> steveire: it's a bug reported by Sabine, why didn't you says so?  that's suddently much more important :)
<steveire> :)
<Riddell> steveire: hmm, I don't get any address completion using KDE 4.5 beta 2 and kdepim 4.4.4
<dantti> JontheEchidna: do you think embedding the debconfgui in some application has any good? because if it was a KDialog the continue button could be the default one
<Riddell> steveire: infact if I click "Select" on a new mail it doesn't list anything from my address book
<apparle> oh comeon guys, someone must be knowing this. I have a plugin installed in /usr/local, but KServiceTypeTrader is not able to find it?
<Quintasan> hmm
<lex79> Riddell: address completion works here
<Riddell> apparle: try adding /usr/local to /etc/kde4rc
<steveire> tokoe says it works for him too.
<Riddell> steveire: does it need akonadi strigi integration turned on?
<Riddell> s/akonadi/nepomuk/
<steveire> Strigi is not needed , not
<apparle> Riddell: do you mean I should I add it Prefixes, seperated by a :?
<Riddell> apparle: yes
<apparle> Riddell: still no use
<apparle> Riddell: I ran kbuildsyscoca4 after that
<apparle> Riddell: just for confirmation, kde4rc has this line now "prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/:/usr/local/"
<apparle> Riddell: it seems setting "KDEDIRS=/usr/local:/usr" does the job, but is that correct way. I mean would it mess anything else?
<Riddell> apparle: if it works then it's correct :)
<apparle> but KDEDIRS is the default variable for KDE right, so why isn't it set in kubuntu?
<Riddell> apparle: environment variables tend to be only used if you want to override what the distro sets, us distro people compile it in
<apparle> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> steveire: well I'll need to install lucid to test this, a job for tomorrow
<steveire> Ok.
<steveire> I should upgrade to that.
<steveire> I think I'm still using 9.04 on my workstation
<JontheEchidna> dantti: There could be a DebconfGui class and then a DebconfGuiDialog maybe
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: sure no problem :)
<shadeslayer_> 1800 UTC :)
<JontheEchidna> dantti: since DebconfGui already handles forward/backwards, you could probably just embed it in a buttonless KDialog, and that'd be the whole class
<JontheEchidna> that way we could get the flexibility to embed if we wanted, but also give the convenience of just creating a kdialog
<shadeslayer> btw is anyone onto the k3b packaging yet?
<shadeslayer> ill take it up tomorrow if no one wants to do it today :)
<oxymoron> Hi, may I just ask here because nobody answer anywhere else. Is there any IM-client that support firewire cams?
<apparle> oxymoron: I don't think the question is IM client, but it must be driver for that cam. But can't say... never used cams
<ghostcube> o/
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: hey :)
<ghostcube> hi shadeslayer :)
 * shadeslayer is aching left right and center 
<shadeslayer> maco: you didnt sponsor my package :(
<shadeslayer> any problems?
<neversfelde> kubuntu plymouth nvidia mess is back :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: eh?
 * shadeslayer is booting plymouth+nvidia
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: the plymouth theme is broken again
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: with the latest updates?
<shadeslayer> oh just remembered i use a custom boot parameter :)
<shadeslayer> that way plymouth uses the default drivers during boot and switches to nvidia
<shadeslayer> after the boot part is done :)
<lex79> Riddell: ^ you uploaded kds without my fix for nvidia plymouth which is in lucid-updates
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: want to fix your boot screen ? :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: the bootscreen is a minor problem with my maverick installation :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<txwikinger> talking about plymouth.. I installed kubuntu on my netbook from the kubuntu CD and the splash is ubuntu
<txwikinger> wenn I shutdown it is kubuntu
<KRF> shadeslayer, does "fix" mean: show the boot screen at a proper resolution?
<shadeslayer> KRF: yep
<txwikinger> and also.. in the middle of loading the display changes resolution but the splash does not
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: did you see the new bug day announcement?
<ScottK> txwikinger: Lucid or Maverick?
<KRF> glad to hear there's work going on ;)
<txwikinger> ScottK: lucid
<ScottK> Weird.
<KRF> when starting people tend to tell me "is that normal?"
<ScottK> Are you sure you have the final?
<KRF> when booting*
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: bug day announcement?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: bug hug day thingy
<txwikinger> when was that announcement?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: Announcing the Next Ubuntu Bug Day! - Thursday 17th June 2010
<shadeslayer> its today 0_o
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: 2 days ago
<Quintasan> omg
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: yes 
<Quintasan> 4.5 is soooo shiny
<Quintasan> <3
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: The next KDE package bug hug day will be on Monday
 * shadeslayer gives Quintasan some sun glasses 
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: whee!
<txwikinger> if you have suggestions for a packages I am open for it
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: hmm... will come up with some tomorrow....
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> have to trave about 50 kms for training,so will sleep early today :P
<maco> shadeslayer: i fell asleep
<shadeslayer> maco: ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> lfarone asked me to file a bug :P
<odla> the brightness OSD that kubuntu uses in 10.04 ... has that gone upstream for KDE 4.5 or was that cherry picked from 4.5?
<shadeslayer> odla: we haz OSD in maverick :)
<shadeslayer> for brightness and sound :)
<odla> shadeslayer: it's also in 10.04 ... what i am wondering is where it comes off or if it's an ubuntu only patch 
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> lex79: ^^
<shadeslayer> i think it went upstream
<ScottK> odla: For 10.04 it's an Ubuntu patch.
 * txwikinger thought the osd was bios not kubuntu
<ScottK> It did get upstream for 4.5.
<odla> ScottK: do know if it's in kde 4.5?
<odla> ok thanks
<Quintasan> ははは
<Quintasan> omg
<Quintasan> and Kimpanel works too!
 * shadeslayer hugs jussi
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you only upgraded now?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Quintasan> I had no time before to do this
<jussi> I dunno, these random facebook peoples...
<shadeslayer> jussi: Rohan Garg == Me :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: I know...
<jussi> was a joke...
<shadeslayer> ah ok ... :P
 * shadeslayer isnt good with those
<txwikinger> why do we use facebook again?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: to further th ubuntu cause? :P
<shadeslayer> *the
<txwikinger> ah.. right.. certainly not because of the openness of facebook :p
<neversfelde> mhh, Debian made minitube depend on phonon-backend-gstreamer
<neversfelde> it works perfectly with phonon-backend-xine
<neversfelde> :(
<shadeslayer> maco: bug 595633  :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595633 in mingw32 (Ubuntu) "Please merge mingw32" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595633
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: why you don't ask for merging on #ubuntu-motu?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: read the backlog :)
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: also i gave maco all the info yesterday but she fell asleep :P
<shadeslayer> ( all this in #ubuntu-motu )
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: heh I don't have time and I'm going out
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: :P
 * shadeslayer gets back to XKCD
<maco> shadeslayer: ill do it this evening after school
<shadeslayer> maco: http://www.xkcd.com/754/ ( something we talked about yesterday :P )
<shadeslayer> maco: sure :)
 * shadeslayer wonders if maco authors xkcd :P
<maco> shadeslayer: you pointed it out yesterday didnt you
<shadeslayer> maco: uh no...
<shadeslayer> maco: i only opened xkcd now :P
<maco> oh
<maco> musta been nigelb
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<neversfelde> we should remove exposure blending from the menu, it is useless, because it only displays a warning, that hugin is not installed
<neversfelde> as far as I remeber I did this for Lucid, now it is back, is there a reason for this?
<a|wen> Anyone around who can sponsor a new version of k3b? it's in bzr lp:~kubuntu-members/k3b/ubuntu/
<ScottK> a|wen: I'm about to head out for the evening.  If no one gets it, ping me tomorrow.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... thanks in advance; i'll ping you if no one else comes around to it
<shadeslayer_> a|wen: aww... i was going to do it :P
<shadeslayer_> ( packaging k3b :D )
<ScottK> You snooze, you lose.
<Mamarok> is plasma-desktop taking up 100% RAM in 4.5.85 and losing the desktop widgets and wallpaper a known issue?
<shadeslayer_> lol :P
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: no
<shadeslayer_> 100 pc RAM... first for plasma 
<a|wen> shadeslayer_: heh, sorry ... you can help preparing a backport for lucid, after it has been in maverick a little while ;)
<shadeslayer_> only 35 MB here :)
<shadeslayer_> a|wen: hehe :P
<shadeslayer_> rekonq takes about 15 mins to build nowadays :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: it starts OK, and then grabs more and more, making all the system irresponsive, I already had to kill it several times
<shadeslayer_> up from 5 mins earlier
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: it seems you have a really bad memory leak somewhere
<Mamarok> and since my system runs 24/24, maybe only few people will see that
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: I know where, not just somewhere
<shadeslayer_> ahh.. ive rebooted thrice in about 4 hours
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: where?
<Mamarok> what about the widgets and wallpaper reset when restarting KDE?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: well, obviously plasma
<Mamarok> I wouldn't look too far away
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: probably cache problem... try kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental for that
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: try letting it run for several hours
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: how do you kill plasma?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: already did, no change
<shadeslayer_> kquitapp or killall ?
<Mamarok> killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer_> thats your problem :)
<Mamarok> it should not loose the widgets, there is a config file for that
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: use kquitapp4 plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: but it doesnt get written properly
<shadeslayer_> try with kquitapp4 
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: it looses those even when restarting KDE regularily
<Mamarok> so it is clearly not my fault
<shadeslayer_> hmm... not sure about that then 
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: whats the vote at now? ( regarding KC )
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: patience :)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: :P
<Mamarok> that is not supposed to be told before the end
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: hehe :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: I don't think it's visible until the end (to anyone)
<Mamarok> especially not if using Condorcet
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: yeah Riddell mentioned that
<Mamarok> good
<ScottK> CIVS is a pretty well considered implementation.  I'm glad we're using it.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-18
<Riddell> lex79: you failed to put your lucid proposed update in bzr then :)
<lex79> Riddell: it's always your fault :P
<lex79> Just kidding :)
<lex79> btw it's in bzr now
 * nigelb wonders what maco's been talking about me
<nigelb> ooh, xkcd :)
<nixternal> oi oi!
<nigelb> hey nixternal !
<nixternal> hola
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> I've got a question about the kubuntu-default-settings package; it's possible that the answer is obvious, but I can't find it :) how does /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh end up in ~/.kde/env/ ?
<Riddell> Adri2000: we patch /usr/bin/startkde to copy it over
<Riddell> not terribly elegant, but well, it's gtk
<Adri2000> eheh :p so it's there, ok, thanks!
<Riddell> agateau: hmm still getting some funny behaviour with menu widget
<Riddell> I added it three times by accident and one of them picked up the menu ok
<Riddell> then I removed two of them and the remaining one didn't pick up the menu, just stayed with window menu
<agateau> Riddell: mmm, I haven't tested that
<Riddell> then I removed that and added another one and it picks up the menu titles but not the menu entries
<agateau> Is it the menubar of a gtk app?
<Riddell> nope
<agateau> which app is it?
<Riddell> dolphin, konsole, whatever
<Riddell> logged out and in again now and it's working fine
<Riddell> quite a bit of delay and flicker changing applications
<agateau> yes, the flicker is a known bug
<ghostcube> o/
<ghostcube> hmmm, i read a bit about the client side windowdecorations
<ghostcube> is this rally going to happen?
<ghostcube> *e
<Riddell> I expect so
<Riddell> not in KDE though
<apachelogger> well then
 * apachelogger created 7k SLOC yesterday until this morning around 5 and yet it was not enough
<Riddell> agateau: what is /src/3rdparty/dbusmenu-qt/update.sh ?
<Riddell> it seems to have appeared during the build process
<agateau> Riddell: a simple script to help me synchronise the copy of dbusmenu-qt
<Riddell> ah I think I failed to do quilt add, silly me
<Riddell> agateau: menu bar doesn't adapt too well if I shrink the height of the panel
<ghostcube> Riddell: so only in gnome? hmm ok this would result in bad work for the compizianers :)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/05/why-you-should-not-use-client-side-window-decorations/ http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/05/follow-up-on-client-side-decorations/ http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/05/open-letter-the-issues-with-client-side-window-decorations/ http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/05/technical-limitations-of-client-side-decorations/
<ghostcube> i rad his blog 
<ghostcube> thats why i know aboput :D
<apachelogger> well then :P
<ghostcube> :P
<ghostcube> and i know he hates it
 * apachelogger too
<apachelogger> but for other reasons :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, ScottK: added a patch to bug 586497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Maverick) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<Riddell> also packagekit and kpackagekit 0.6 uploaded
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> 586497 will be a little hard to test.
<JontheEchidna> A bit time-consuming, maybe, but all you have to do is turn on a stock install and watch
<JontheEchidna> ...yeah, hard to test :)
<ScottK> The trick will be noticing if something got installed when you weren't looking.
<ScottK> The pass case is relatively easy to detect.
<Riddell> you'd need to watch out on the security notifications to see what's new
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Riddell> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepimlibs/akonadi/contact/contactsearchjob.cpp?r1=1129174&r2=1129173&pathrev=1129174&view=patch
<Riddell> steveire: that patch doesn't apply to 4.4
<Riddell> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdepimlibs/akonadi/contact/contactsearchjob.cpp?revision=1129174&pathrev=1129174
<Riddell> Quintasan: I finally gor round to testing your update to kubuntu_02_microblog_default_configuration.diff and it works
<Riddell> thanks very much
<Riddell> Nightrose: you understand this microblogging stuff, do you know why this guy spams me each week? http://identi.ca/hunleyd
<Nightrose> Riddell: yes
<Nightrose> because he doesn't understand the concept of follow friday
<dpm> Riddell, what's the documentation system in KDE or Qt? In GNOME/gtk there is gnome-doc-utils, which defines the layout where docs go, the tools used to build translations, etc. I'm just wondering what's the equivalent for KDE/Qt
<Nightrose> follow friday is meant to show cool other people to follow
<Nightrose> but it makes close to zero sense to post the same people every time
<Nightrose> i've been pondering giving him a hint for a while tbh
<Quintasan> Riddell: awesome
<ScottK> Riddell: I fixed 586497 to point at kpackagekit.
<Quintasan> Riddell: When we are supposed to work on Kolab support in Kontact?
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the secret?
<ScottK> Riddell: You have to open up one of the release tasks and edit it there.
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: we're not ment to work on Kolab support in Kontact, upstream is.  Kolab Sys are ment to send packages at some point to help with packaging
<ScottK> It will then automagically change them both.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, ok
<ScottK> Typical crap Launchpad design.
<Riddell> dpm: kdoctools maybe?
<Riddell> that has stylesheets and whatnot for turning docbook into html
<dpm> Riddell, ok, I'll look into that, thanks!
<Riddell> dpm: I find the exact khelpcentre format a bit undocumented, it needs .desktop files in the right place to point to html or docbook files
<Riddell> dpm: Robert Ancell was asking if KDE would take up Mallard and nixternal said it would probably be a nice idea but there's nobody upstream to do the work
<dpm> right. The reason I'm asking is because I see that pkgbinarymangler supports the gnome-doc-utils layout to strip documentation translations and put them as-is into language packs. The idea was to save space on the LiveCd by installing only the documentation in the languages included there, rather than translated documentation for all languages. I just thought it would make sense to do the same for KDE/Qt apps, if there is a standard layout
<dpm> pitti pointed me to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pkgbinarymangler/ubuntu/revision/35 for how it is done with apps following the gnome-doc-utils layout
<Riddell> dpm: we already have docs split by language, they're in kde-l10n-xx and should get brought in by language-selector
<Riddell> dpm: and given the problems we have with maintaining the pkgbinarymangler for application translations I'd be reluctant to make things more complex by making it to docs too
<ScottK> Riddell: Kubuntu-docs could use this split, though.
<dpm> Riddell, ah, that's true, I had completely forgotten about this. However, they are not split by language on kubuntu-docs
<dpm> ah, ScottK was quicker than me :)
<ScottK> Fortunately that's just one package, so the format is documented by the format of the package ...
<txwikinger> Does anybody here know how the tagging of e-mail in kmail works?
<a|wen> ScottK: no one got to it yet, so if you could have a look at sponsoring the new version of k3b that would be great; lp:~kubuntu-members/k3b/ubuntu
<ScottK> OK
<a|wen> thanks
<shadeslayer_> o/
 * a|wen is heading out for a few days ... and wishes everyone a nice weekend
<ScottK> a|wen: Have a nice weekend.  Assuming my test build succeeds I'll upload this.
<a|wen> ScottK: thanks again!
<ScottK> a|wen: No problem.  Next week could you have a look at the k3b patches and see if any can get upstream?
<a|wen> ScottK: sure; i'll add it to my todo
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: anything left for me? :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: I'm not sure.  Checking the Universe plasma-widgets to see if they are up to date is probably a good idea.
<shadeslayer_> whee :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: each of them has a package to themselves? 
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> But they are all named plasma-widget-*
<shadeslayer_> ok...
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: um... k3b is up for a merge in MoM
<shadeslayer_> ignore?
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Interesting.
<ScottK> No.
<shadeslayer_> Hmmm
<ScottK> Have a look at what's in bzr and see what needs changing.
<shadeslayer_> ill do konversation while im at it...
<ScottK> I didn't upload yet.
<shadeslayer_> sure :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: We had a mail about RC right?
<shadeslayer_> hmm debian has RC3
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: so i guess merge RC3 and then update to RC4?
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: yum : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ch01wD4r
<shadeslayer> zomg.... konversation has a huge diff....
<shadeslayer> really really really really huge diff...
<ScottK> We already had the rc3 merge from Debian.  Their -2 is a change we already had, so the merge just affects debian/changelog
 * shadeslayer_ checks out some slides by maco
<shadeslayer_> maco: the latest one is pretty good... 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Question about meta kde,in ubuntu it recommends hal,do we need that in maverick or can i remove it from control file?
<shadeslayer> since debian made put it in recommends instead
<maco> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> ScottK: in ubuntu hal is a dep of meta kde...
<shadeslayer> maco: yaw :)
<maco> shadeslayer: are you jumping between two different computers?
<shadeslayer> maco: nah.. this is my normal quassel window... the other account is on a core 
<shadeslayer> had the client open for a few mins to read the backlog :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: For meta-kde, just follow Debian.  We don't really maintain those packages in Kubuntu (they are Debian's KDE metapackages) except to change things that cause problems.
<ScottK> If someone wants to remove HAL and run KDE, they are welcome to try.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: still... removing it from dep and making it a recommend is pretty serious imo
<ScottK> Not really.  Recommends are installed by default, so someone would still need to make an effort to avoid it.
<shadeslayer> ah ok.. its suggests that dont get installed :)
<ScottK> Yes.
<lex79> Riddell: plasma crashes with last libdbusmenu if you right click on the systray
<Riddell> mm, work for me
<Riddell> oh boom
<Riddell> there it goes
<lex79> for instance on kmix doesn't show the menu and after a bit plasma crash :)
<Riddell> yes I agree
<Riddell> I'll e-mail aurelien
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: no need to merge meta-kde from debian right? diff here ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/451701/
<shadeslayer> its a pretty useless merge imo... doesnt add anything new afaik
<lex79> we can do for 4.5 rc1 when we will need to bump kde-sc-dev-latest package
<shadeslayer> no point of doing it now...
<neversfelde> evening
<lex79> shadeslayer: no, since rc1 will be release 23rd
<lex79> neversfelde: o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news on the MIRs ?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: hey :)
<neversfelde> hi
<shadeslayer> lex79: how do you mark a bug as wishlist>
<lex79> shadeslayer: I think you can't if you aren't at least motu
<lex79> or MOTO
<lex79> :)
<maco> bug control can
<lex79> right
<shadeslayer> hmm.. feel free to mark bug 595956 as wishlist 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595956 in amarok (Ubuntu) "mp3 rip feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595956
<shadeslayer> in case amarok doesnt have mp3 ripping support...  dont really use amarok :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: also i dont think we need to merge kmymoney : http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/kmymoney/kmymoney_3.98.1-2/changelog
<shadeslayer> whereas last ubuntu changelog shows we are using out doc install paths
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmymoney
<shadeslayer> s/out/our
<lex79> no, no need to merge only the changelog :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: just the changelog? whats the use of that?
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<shadeslayer> :P
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> maco: btw who maintains the ubuntu wiki?
<maco> shadeslayer: people
<shadeslayer> i need to contact them about a loooong pending issue/bug
<shadeslayer> maco: dont they have names? :P
<shadeslayer> like who is in charge of maintaining the moin moin stuff
<maco> oh you mean not "who changes the text" but "who makes the server go"?
<maco> #canonical-sysadmin
<maco> well really, you should file a ticket on rt.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> maco: its already there
<maco> and then when it gets ignored (pretty much inevitable), that channel is where you complain in a couple weeks
<shadeslayer> nobody cares...
<shadeslayer> heh.. its been months actually...
<shadeslayer> there are about 3-4 bugs and 2 tickets on it :P
<maco> ok so now you're at the "whine in #canonical-sysadmin" stage
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * shadeslayer searches mail for ticker
<shadeslayer> *ticket
<shadeslayer> ah there we go... ticket no 37595
<shadeslayer> maco: that channel is dead :P
<shadeslayer> i guess ill have to live with this :(
<maco> its not dead
<maco> they're just hiding
<shadeslayer> maco: why do they do that :P
 * shadeslayer marks more kde stuff in universe as no need to merge
<maco> im kidding :P theyre working on other servery stuff or something
<maco> or maybe theyre eating dinner. its dinner time in the UK
 * maco looks at Riddell
<maco> i mean /tea/ time
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> shtylman: any updates with the new kubuntu site? 
<shadeslayer> or was ofirk being given a server to set it up the last one?
<shadeslayer> boo... all kde stuff done in MoM universe
<shadeslayer> well not webkitkde.. but im not that advanced a packager to do that :P
<shtylman> shadeslayer: not really up to me
<shtylman> ofirk is the guy to ask... and maybe Riddell
<shadeslayer> shtylman: ok.. just checking if there were any updates :)
<shtylman> shadeslayer: dunno... sorry :/ I wish there were
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: voila http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/#
<shadeslayer> omg omg omg :)
 * shadeslayer hugs Riddell
 * shadeslayer pokes around new site
<shadeslayer> it looks better than ubuntu.com :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: may i suggest something?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i would advise putting live chat above forums here : http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/community
<shadeslayer> apart from that the site is pretty much awesome 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when is it going to be released ?
<ScottK> It would be nice if the page we linked to about professional support actually mentioned Kubuntu as a supported product.
<ScottK> Riddell: Does Canonical still do Kubuntu support contracts?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you mark bug 595956 as wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595956 in amarok (Ubuntu) "mp3 rip feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595956
<shadeslayer> its being worked on by upstream... theres a link in my comment
<neversfelde> ScottK: my english ist not as good as it should be, so I will not answer on the MOTU list because it is a sensible topic. In general I agreee with your opinion. 
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK.  FYI, I think you mean sensitive, not sensible.
<ScottK> Thanks for letting me know.
<neversfelde> yes :)
<jussi> ScottK: I would assume so, as they support anything thats in main, no?
<ScottK> jussi: Not exactly.  "Supported" as in provide security fixes yes.  "Supported" as in you can buy a support contract for that, not necessarily.
<ScottK> As an example, there's a raft of packages that are only in Main becuase Canonical uses them internally.
<jussi> ScottK: I was under the impressin if you bought a standard ubuntu support contract you got support for whats in main... but I could be wrong
<ScottK> I don't think so, but I could be wrong too.
<Riddell> shtylman: e-mail ofir with suggestions
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ^^ rather
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: it'll be done when ofir says so I think
<Riddell> ScottK: yes Canonical supports Kubuntu
<Riddell> jussi: no they don't support everything in main, only a subset e.g. apt-cache show konqueror says Supported: 18m for maverick
<jussi> oh
<jussi> Riddell: how long are you planning on staying?
<jussi> also, who is our web guy? I think we should have a link to the canonical store on the kubuntu.org website...
<Riddell> jussi: just a night
<jussi> Riddell: then back to tampere?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> jussi: e-mail klinger.ofir @gmail.com with suggestions for http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/
<jussi> Riddell: we were thinking of heading to Jyvaskyhla (closh'ish to tampere) on the friday - could take you along. 
<Riddell> is it exciting
<Riddell> I need to register for Akademy at some point
<maco> Riddell: can you take some maple syrup to akademy with you?
<maco> Riddell: blauzahl wants to show the indian kde people what pancakes are
<jussi> Riddell: hehe... not really - its a religious festival/conference - unless you are interested in that. but Was thinking it would cheapen your trip somewhat
<jussi> If we drop you at Jyväskylä trainstation as opposed to going from oulu
<Riddell> jussi: oh, by car?
<jussi> Riddell: yes
<jussi> Riddell: oh, and Ill have my UK order form to you soon :D
<Riddell> jussi: yes I think Jyväskylä would be most helpful
<jussi> Riddell: exceelent!
<Riddell> I'm travelling by ryanair so large quantities of goods being brought are unlikely
<jussi> aww
<Riddell> running low on Marmite is it?
<jussi> I dont suppose you can get your hands on beef sausages... you just cant buy them here...
<jussi> nah, the vegemite supply is ok
<Riddell> maco: I prefer lemon curd with my pancakes
<jussi> its the fresh stuff thats the hardest to get, beef sausages, double cream etc
<jussi> Maple syrup on bacon pancakes.... NOM!
<Riddell> jussi: you've started a debate in the flat about why beef and cream would be in short supply in Finland, do they have no cows?
<jussi> Riddell: no,, they just dont understand the concept of fresh sausages (only really have these hotdog style ones) and there is lots of cream, just not double cream
 * jussi shrugs
 * jussi grumbes... stupid canonical store wont let me buy stuff
<txwikinger> jussi: just tell them to sent it to you.. no need of buying :D
<jussi> txwikinger: I think Ill grumble at people
<txwikinger> Yeah.. they certainly like that :)
 * shadeslayer grumbles as kmail is stuck at 35 pc mail download
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kptc finally made it in :)
<shadeslayer> one qtcreator upload closed 3 bugs :P
<ScottK> Nice
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-19
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload digikam from bzr?
<lex79> source here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/digikam/files/digikam/1.3.0/digikam-1.3.0.tar.bz2/download
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I'l be able to tomorrow morning. My connection here is too crappy
<lex79> kk, no problem :)
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoprs1493-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Search is working \o/
<JontheEchidna> the presentation of the search results need improvement though...
<JontheEchidna> If I go back to viewing all packages, the search results from last time are somehow polluting the otherwise-alphabetical list: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopfz1493-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> ...and also you have to click the column header before ordering works. (It uses search relevancy for searches, and alphabetical for listing all packages)
<lex79> like synaptic?
<JontheEchidna> It actually uses the exact search alogrithm used by synaptic :D
<lex79> very good
<lex79> I'm a synaptic fan :)
<lex79> it's the first package that I install in a fresh installation :P
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopxa1493-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<lex79> LoL
<lex79> :-*
<JontheEchidna> There's also the bug where the columns start out looking like this: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopzz1493-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> gotta tell it to gently remind the layout that it needs more space ;)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: for tomorrow...pkg-kde-tools from ppa, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: pkg-kde-tools is tiny, I can do that right now :)
<lex79> -.-
<JontheEchidna> but digikam tarball is 14 MiB
<lex79> yes :)
<JontheEchidna> Oh. Tomorrow's saturday. I don't go back to the office until monday :(
<lex79> uhm :(
<lex79> well someone else can upload
 * lex79 thinking about his kubuntu-dev application....
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I commented on yours, right?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: uhm not yet
<JontheEchidna> D:
<JontheEchidna> lex79: link plz
 * JontheEchidna will fix that!
<lex79> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/alessandro-ghersi/KubuntuDeveloperApplication
<lex79> thank you :-*
<claydoh> cool more Kubuntu devs means that much closer to World Domination!!
<lex79> yeah :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: fix'd
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thank you for your beautiful comment :)
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> Yay, the columns now size properly \o/ http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopvz1493-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> And I fixed the old-search-polluting-alphabetic filtering bug \o/
<JontheEchidna> two hours on one bug... blegh
<JontheEchidna> and it was a half-line change
<JontheEchidna> oh well, made some improvements along the way
<shadeslayer_> \o
 * shadeslayer_ wakes up to a dead channel
<shadeslayer_> valorie: use :: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/ 
<shadeslayer_> valorie: sorry for the really late reply :P
<shadeslayer_> valorie: you just need to add the repo and upgrade
<shadeslayer_> uh why is my name in the changelog of k3b ? 0_o
<shadeslayer_> i didnt even touch it :P
<tsimpson> apparently someone thought you were JtE
<tsimpson> name mangled to protect the innocent (from highlights)
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> oh btw k3b might be a good addition for bug triage... loads of bugs that are untouched
<shadeslayer_> im closing some now... many are reported from 8.04 :P
 * apachelogger thinks that most of them are indeed in the backends of k3b and not k3b to begin with
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: well anyways if they reply with problems we can forward them to upstream... also issues seem to be with woodim
<apachelogger> yeah, wodim that monster bug from hell
 * apachelogger starts crying just thinking about it
<shadeslayer_> bug 481536 and bug 398626 seem to be dupes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481536 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b fails to burn larger dvd images (about 4gb) when using wodim" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398626 in k3b (Ubuntu) "Cannot burn files bigger than 4gb (Karmic)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398626
<shadeslayer_> or are they?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: any ideas?
 * shadeslayer_ closes 12 k3b bugs as incomplete :(
<shadeslayer_> ok gtg
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: when twikiwikifinger comes around can you tell himm about the 50 or so k3b bugs that need loving?
 * apachelogger will be gone in 3 minutes :P
 * oxymoron wonders if there is any daily build ppa for kdevelop out there? :)
<sputnikrock> Hi! I am missing a license on wiki.kubuntu.org. I am currently translating the bug report page into german and would like to use some screenshots - but I can not find a license except the copyright notice of cannonical which means in Germany that I may not ise ANY material without explicit admission.
<sputnikrock> so: what can I do? Can't we use a CreativeCommons license please on the page?
<sputnikrock> Anyone here to help?
<sputnikrock> which one should I ask directly??
<sputnikrock> Riddell?
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: You were the one that pointed out it needed merging too, so I added that bit in and gave you credit for it.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: youre too kind :)
<shadeslayer_> btw the plasma widget netwrokmanagement plasmoid is now awesome
<shadeslayer_> want me to post screenshots?
<shadeslayer_> check this out : http://imagebin.ca/view/tsNsNeVc.html
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: order chocolate cake for everyone 
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get chocolate cake for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides chocolate cake down the bar to everyone
<debfx> shadeslayer_: is that the version in maverick?
<shadeslayer_> debfx: yes :)
<shadeslayer_> debfx: thats the new knm-runtime i guess
<debfx> do the network stats only work with kde 4.5?
<shadeslayer_> hmmm.. dunno :)
<debfx> ah you have to click on the network interface
<shadeslayer_> yeah... click on the More button
<shadeslayer_> although maverick doesnt have the Show Desktop plasmoid
<ScottK> We should figure out where that went.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: that had a dir named plasma/showdesktop before
 * shadeslayer_ figures kde-devel would know...
 * ScottK pokes at JontheEchidna to find out.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeplasma-addons/applets/showdesktop/
<shadeslayer_> there we go :)
<shadeslayer_> but here we have https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu3/+build/1799835
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: issue with packaging
<shadeslayer_> theres a show desktop applet in the sources
<shadeslayer_> hmm.. or maybe because i dont have that package :P
<oxymoron> Is alpha 2 of Mverick out yet?
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: no July 1st
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: try the daily instead :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Should be installed by plasma-widgets-addons package
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: yes,but shouldnt this be default?
<shadeslayer_> i thought it was a part of default install..........
<ScottK> It should.
<ScottK> Verify you've got the package installed.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: i dont have that package :)
<ScottK> Sigh.
<shadeslayer_> but like i said... shouldnt this be default?
<shadeslayer_> so sigh because i didnt have the package or sigh because this isnt default? :P
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: It was temporarily removed because it wasn't installable.  Would you please install it by hand to confirm it installs?
<shadeslayer_> sure :)
<ScottK> I'll add it back to the default if it does.
<shadeslayer_> im doing it now :)
<shadeslayer_> this will take about 20 mins :P
<shadeslayer_> i really like the colors the nm is using ....
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Wheres the daily then? :)
<shadeslayer_> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Then I wonder, will installation get same look as Ubuntu have now? :)
<shadeslayer_> probably....
 * shadeslayer_ doesnt like the brown earthy colors ubuntu has
<shadeslayer_> thats why i go with KDE :P
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: I dont like the brown things either, my favourite colour is blue ...
<oxymoron> But the installation look is freaking awesome in Ubuntu Maverick.
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: i dont have a favorite ... just dont like brown :P
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: :D
<shadeslayer_> time to improve ours i guess then :P
<oxymoron> Finally installation looks good, smooth and easy and trustful.
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: i bet you havent seen our new site :)
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Which site?
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: new kubuntu.org
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Sure I havem ir you havent changed it again since last time.
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/
<shadeslayer_> that one :P
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Looks much better than current website, but the font is wrong and the menu in the upper right corner.
<oxymoron> Oxygen icons and that default desktop pattern is really ugly, that snow flakes thingy.
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: well duh... its not completed yet :)
<oxymoron> More smooth and curved corners I owuld see :)
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Btw, do you know if theres any daily build ppa for kdevelop? :)
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: only 4.0 builds
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: check here : https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop
<shadeslayer_> click on other versions of kdevelop
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Last build, seven weeks ago xD
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: :P
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: no idea....
<oxymoron> Hmm, btwm that IM client for KDE, do you know the name of that one, not Kopete or Pidgin, its a new one.
<oxymoron> KChat or something similar.
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: kopete
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<oxymoron> No not Kopete
 * ScottK taps his fingers waiting to hear from shadeslayer_ about the package install.
<shadeslayer_> 5 mor mins...
<shadeslayer_> stupid mirror....
<shadeslayer_> also the dep on kdewallpapers is huge!
<shadeslayer_> Need to get 109MB of archives. << \o/
<ScottK> That'll be a problem.
<ScottK> May need to fix that first.
<jjesse-netbook> everyone having a fun saturday?
<shadeslayer_> jjesse-netbook: wheee....
 * shadeslayer_ gives jjesse-netbook some cake
 * oxymoron cant find the name of that IM client, he had it installed before but cannot find it again ...
<jjesse-netbook> mmm cake
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: After it's done, do "aptitude why kdewallpapers"
<shadeslayer_> jjesse-netbook: chocolate cake :D
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * shadeslayer_ thinks his ISP ought to give him another free boost 
<shadeslayer_> final countdown...5..4...
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory << hmmm
<ScottK> Urgh.
<shadeslayer_> its still unpacking stuff tho
<shadeslayer_> ah ok i deleted that dir :P
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: installs and works :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/Pnyvekm4
<oxymoron> Btw, may I ask what the focus in Maverick release 10.10 would be?
<ScottK> oxymoron: The Todo page in /topic should give you an idea of the stuff we want to get done.
<oxymoron> And what about QT and OpenGL, will nouvau, desktop effcts and having OpenGL + Cairo dock at the same time work when you play video files or not and so on.
<oxymoron> ScottK: I have looked on blueprints and todo, but havent found any useful info.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: so will you shift it back to the default install?
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: You installed kdeplasma-addons, not just plasma-widgets-addons.  That's why it was so big.
<oxymoron> Then I wonder, why is Rekonq new default browser and not Konqueror? :) Same question for KOnversation vs Quassel?
<shadeslayer_> hmmm
<ScottK> oxymoron: For Rekonq versus Konqueror it's pretty clear that khtml is not keeping up with evolving web technologies and so we need to shift to something webkit based.
<oxymoron> "lucid->maverick upgrade testing " - WOuld that mean from todo list that someone FINALLY test so it works upgrade fron Lucid to Maverick? :P
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: btw if you find out which im client it was tell me too :D
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: do you think it was empathy ?
<oxymoron> ScottK: Alright :) Well why not use WebKit in Konqueror? :P Not that I like Konqueror but I just wonder. I really like Rekonq, but current status of it is not good.
<ScottK> oxymoron: That kind of crap makes me completely disinterested in answering your questions.
<ScottK> A lot of us spend a lot of time doing upgrade testing.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Yeah I am trying to google for it and doesnt find it, it really is good and looks like MSN but with complete KDE style/Oxygen.
<ScottK> As a result, all the hardware I own upgrades fine.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: btw im in 2 minds.. should i recommend KDE to a first time Linux user? or do i go with gnome 
<oxymoron> ScottK: Last times I upgraded from Hardy, Karmic and so on nothing worked and I had to reinstall a clean copy of the new version.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: I would recommend KDE instead of Gnome if they come from Apple I think, but not sure about Windows users. At the moment Gnome is a little bit easier, but KDE is a lot better IMO.
<ScottK> oxymoron: I do multiple upgrade tests every cycle.  I also tested Hardy -> Maverick even though it's unsupported.
 * shadeslayer_ still has hardy CD's lying around ....
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: If they are coming from Windows, no question KDE.
<oxymoron> ScottK: HArdy => Karmic and Karmic => Lucid freaked my desktop out, incompability with home dir settings with the new version of the apps.
<oxymoron> ScottK: When I did clean install everything worked again though.
<shadeslayer_> i finally saw Star wars 1 today :P
<oxymoron> ScottK: btw, you developers need to learn taking critisism.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Hahahaha, awesome, have you not seen anyone before? :D
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: no :(
<shadeslayer_> well not completely that is...
<ScottK> oxymoron: You non-developers need to stop assuming that because something doesn't work for you no one tests stuff and no one cares.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: another issue you might want to know about is with Qt creator
<shadeslayer_> it doesnt pick up installed examples....
<shadeslayer_> like when you start qtcreator theres a small button which says " Examples Not Installed "
<ScottK> I think Riddell's the best person to poke about that.
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer_> i have qtcreator-docs installed....
<oxymoron> ScottK: I dont assuming anything, I just see it doesnt work and never have. I am curious to know why its the same story everytime I should upgrade. I really tried upgrade and firstly it went really smooth, but when booting up some apps didnt work and break the system.
<ScottK> BTW, seeds are fixed.  I'm updating kubuntu-meta now to put plasma-widgets-addons back in the default install.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: Seriously?! :O
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: yes.... hard to believe i know :P
<ScottK> oxymoron: I've got multiple systems and some of them have been continuously upgraded since Hardy or before with no problem.  The only time I've ever reinstalled was upgrading Dapper to Karmic.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer_: You need to see them all, trust me ;) What did you think of first one? :) And its kind of good, now you can see them in order :P
<shadeslayer_> oxymoron: continuing in OT
<oxymoron> ScottK: Alright, well I guess my PC isnt as yours then but then its not hardware issues, only software. Then when something doesnt worked as before and trying to fix it, its getting worse and in the end I just reinstall clean copy.
<ScottK> I can understand doing that and I appreciate that because it works for me, doesn't mean it works for everyone.
<ScottK> Similarly, please don't assume that because you have problems, it doesn't work for anyone and we don't test this stuff.
<oxymoron> ScottK: Well I dont assume that ;) Good to know its confirmed though :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kubuntu-meta/1.181
<ScottK> Thanks for pointing it out and testing.
<lex79> ScottK: can you upload kubuntu-default-setting from bzr? thanks
<shadeslayer> w00t :)
<ScottK> lex79: Not just now, I need to be offline for a bit.
<lex79> kk
<lex79> no problem
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to ""complicated" (avril lavigne)" by Avril Lavigne 3 weeks ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/5o4cq6gKFAbR1V7wITwB7n] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
 * shadeslayer goes to fix klog
<claydoh> whenever I post about upgrade testing, I go the the qa system and only see as many as 5 or 6 testers :(
<claydoh> and that included me and ri dell and some other devs
<shadeslayer> claydoh: i did some testing too :P
<shadeslayer> me!=dev :P
<shadeslayer> claydoh: well thats usually the case :(
<claydoh> hence the 'other devs' :)
<shadeslayer> we need more publicity :)
<shadeslayer> to the identi.ca mobile! 
<claydoh> shadeslayer: I often on ly see myself as the only 'regular' user, maybe 1 or 2 others
<shadeslayer> :)
<claydoh> Heck, in kubuntuforums, i think those guys just keep running pre-release and dont test upgrading
<claydoh> which actually is kinda cool, but I do try and ask for upgrade testing whenn it is time
<shadeslayer> claydoh: advocacy is the key :)
<shadeslayer> claydoh: get a identi.ca account and start shouting :P
<shadeslayer> plasma crashed 4 times after i said plasma hasnt crashed till now....
<shadeslayer> i wonder if its logging keystrokes
<ScottK> claydoh: Normally I don't show up in the QA system because I just fix stuff as I find it and don't do any paperwork.
<claydoh> I may need to do a wiki page on testing, the qa site is not hard but it may be easy to get lost for some, or at least 
<claydoh> shadeslayer: I'm already there
<claydoh> don't dent too much, but I do 
<claydoh> ScottK: but you kinda don't need to :)
<shadeslayer> well use the !kubuntu and !ubuntu tabs
<jjesse> people still use identi.ca?
<ScottK> claydoh: Just saying that more testing happens than appears there.
<shadeslayer> jjesse: 0_o what do you mean by still ?
<jjesse> ive given up on ident.ca too much spam
<claydoh> ScottK: that's whay I meant :)
<jjesse> and the noise is way to high
<jjesse> compared to the good stuff
<claydoh> and twittter is any different?
<claydoh> it all depends what you follow I guess
<jjesse> for me it is vastly superiour
<claydoh> I use both
<claydoh> but yeah, if you look at it it is mostly preaching to the converted sometimes on identi.ca
<claydoh> but asking for testing there is a good venue
<claydoh> omg my wife just rented an Audi !  road trip!!!
<claydoh> sorry now i gotta find a place to go to :)
<ScottK> Florida?
<claydoh> no way, plus it has to be a day trip, back to work on Monday
 * claydoh does not like florida, or rather the humidity and heat there
<jjesse> where are you starting from?
<claydoh> Bangor Maine
<jjesse> boston?
<jjesse> niagra falls?
<claydoh> could be, but probably somewhere in Maine
<jjesse> boston is like 4 hours?
<claydoh> no overnight probably
 * claydoh wishes she rented a Raptor so we could go camping
<claydoh> way out in the deep woods
<claydoh> she sez they were out of Mustangs :(
<claydoh> so i think she want to drive (too) fast :D
<jjesse> when you get to a crossroad just flip a coin for left or right
<claydoh> yeah, we do that, even in the middle of logging country we never get lost
<claydoh> but it has been a loooong time for just a fun no-reason trip
<jjesse> so stop hanging out here and jump in the car
<claydoh> she is still at work, until 6pm
<jjesse> oh
<claydoh> surprised she didn't get a truck, she is a truck guy
<claydoh> um, truck woman rather
 * shadeslayer watches as pbuilder unpacks stuff
<jjesse> does google maps have the ability to give me all locations within X hours of my current location?  cause that would be cool
<jjesse> like give me all cities within 4 hours
<shadeslayer> also the last 20 mins here are all OT :P
<claydoh> :P
<shadeslayer> not that im saying anything... just dropping a hint 
<claydoh> so back on topic, where can I view good information about source format 3, which I just noticed
<shadeslayer> btw on maverick any one experiencing their bluetooth coming on and off... 
<shadeslayer> claydoh: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<shadeslayer> best thing on the interwebs
 * shadeslayer needs to switch off the AC
<shadeslayer> lex79: pokey
<lex79> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> lex79: /tmp/buildd/klog-0.5.5/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/src/moc_klognetwork.cpp:75: error: 'QDialog' has not been declared << Any idea what could have caused this?
<lex79> nope
<lex79> maybe missing header inclusion?
<shadeslayer> hmm.. which one? ... ill have to patch this if thats the case
<shadeslayer> lex79: aha! found the issue
<shadeslayer> /#include <QDialog> in klognetwork.h
<shadeslayer> lex79: so is it ok if i patch that?
<lex79> why you are building klog?
<shadeslayer> lex79: uh.. its ftbfs ...
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klog
<lex79> that package is sync'ed with debian
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes but its FTBFS ...
<lex79> do it then, if the patch fix ftbs is fine
<shadeslayer> woot
<lex79> you should also contact upstream about that
<shadeslayer> yeah sure :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: do i need to add series file as well to debian/patches?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: any idea what to name the patch?
<lex79> uhm it ftbs also in debian https://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?&pkg=klog&ver=0.5.5-1&arch=i386&stamp=1274008161&file=log
<shadeslayer> doh...
<shadeslayer> will forward patch to upstream and debian
<lex79> kubuntu_01_fix_qdialog_include.diff
<shadeslayer> lex79: .diff or .patch ?
<lex79> it's the same, I prefer .diif :)
<apparle> guys why is 'System Connection' checkbox in new/edit connection under wired tab of Network Manager greyed out.
<apparle> I didn't get anything useful in #kubuntu so i thought may someone knows here. 
<shadeslayer_> apparle: hey
<shadeslayer_> apparle: your network manager is down
<apparle> shadeslayer_: means?
<shadeslayer_> apparle: theres a network manager daemon which controls your network
<shadeslayer_> that daemon has stopped...
<shadeslayer_> or crashed :P
<shadeslayer_> apparle: try : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<apparle> shadeslayer_: I can see a system tray icon.
<shadeslayer_> yes that is there,but its just the icon
<apparle> shadeslayer_: tried that also. 
<shadeslayer_> hmm.. there was bug about this... mind trying LP?
<shadeslayer_> im a bit tied up with stuff :)
<shadeslayer_> apparle: the bug title had greyed out in it :P
<shadeslayer_> thats all i remember 
<apparle> :P and it is associated with which package? 
<apparle> shadeslayer_: ^
<shadeslayer_> apparle: network manager of course :)
<mfraz74> Can someone confirm this bug? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242192
<ubottu> KDE bug 242192 in general "kompare could not open a temporary file when saving difference" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like libpackagekit-qt-14 is only in Main on i386.  Needs promotion on the other archs (it's why the kpackagekit upload FTBFS).
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: im trying to patch some stuff during a build,ive added patches/series and patches/the_patch.diff , what else is needed ? build dep on quilt added as well
<ScottK> Depending on the package, you'll possibly need debian/rules changes too
<mfraz74> it was working fine in KDE 4.4.4, but can't seem to get kompare to save in 4.5
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: ok what needs to be added? its in the old format...
<ScottK> The get thing to do is find a package that uses it can see.
<ScottK> get/best
<shadeslayer_> its using stuff like : include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk and include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<ScottK> IIRC there's a quilt.mk somewhere too, but it's been a long time since I looked at that.
<ScottK> Riddell: slangasek fixed libpackagekit-qt-14, so no need to worry.
 * shadeslayer_ checks out bzr
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: can i use include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: You can.
<ScottK> That won't use quilt though, that's a different patch system.
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: What package is this for?
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: klog
<shadeslayer_> it needs patching to add the QDialog library 
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Since Debian doesn't use a patch system, don't add one, just make the changes inline.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: hmm.. so edit the sources by hand? ( idk the meaning of inline :P )
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> inline means in the actual source.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: Also debian package is FTBFS as well...
<shadeslayer_> same issue
<ScottK> Then once you're done put the diff in a bug on Debian BTS
<shadeslayer_> sure
<shadeslayer_> brb
<shadeslayer> omg... the whole panel at the bottom looks so misty :D
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: focus
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: eh? the name of the effect>
<mfraz74> ah
<shadeslayer> i think kubuntu 10.10 is going to be... wait for it.... legendary! 
<mfraz74> hope so
<shadeslayer> hold on ill post some screenies :)
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: http://imagebin.ca/view/T0IPhaQ.html
<shadeslayer> see the icons at the bottom.. all misty and stuff :P
<ulysses> all icons must be similar, it's awesome
<mfraz74> that's pretty much what I've got with KDE 4.5
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: well i didnt...
<mfraz74> is that the default new wallpaper?
<shadeslayer> i accidentally removed .kde :P
<mfraz74> oops
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: nah.. that is a pretty old wallpaper
<ulysses> It was KDE 4.1's wallpaper
<shadeslayer> and i got these awesome effects \o/
<shadeslayer> anyways i really like it :D
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: are you having the problem of notifications going past the top of the screen so the 'x' is no longer visibile?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: hmm.. dunno.. try highlighting me in 2 secs after this pos
<shadeslayer> +t
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: im waiting :P
<mfraz74> how do I highlight you?
<ulysses> shadeslayer: the 'x' going out the screen when the text is too long
<shadeslayer> hmm.. no seems to be fine here....
<shadeslayer> maybe because i have liberation ?
<shadeslayer> !who | mfraz74
<ubottu> mfraz74: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ulysses> maybe the translated text is longer then the original:P
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: try using the liberation font
<mfraz74> here, i have a notification pop up when someone appears online with kopete, if I leave it for a while and check the notifications, they go off the top of the screen and I can't see the close icon
<mfraz74> sorry if i wasn't being clear the first time
<ulysses> hm, I used FreeSerif before, but Liberation is better^^
<mfraz74> ulysses: think I've got the liberation fonts installed, not sure about freeserif though
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw ill have to edit the sources in the tarball as well?
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: no.  edit the unpacked source and it'll get included in the diff.gz
<shadeslayer> oh my.. not good... the have ~ files ( backup files in the tarball ) ..... how clumsy
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dpkg-source: warning: file klog-0.5.5/src/klognetwork.cpp has no final newline (either original or modified version) 
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: I didn't find that bug :(
<shadeslayer> bah.. ill leave a msg when i see a solution for you :)
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: in any case it should work after you reboot ;)
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: you missed my problem. I have made a new wired network connection named "xyz". Now system tries to connect to 'Auto eth0' and when it fails on that, then it tries to connect to my connection. what do I do to make it default
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: oohhh ...
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: theres a option which says connect automatically
<shadeslayer> when you edit your connection theres a tick box for that
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: that means that when 'auto eth0' fails then automatically connect 'xyz'. I have it checked
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: hmmm weird.. ive never tried it tho...
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: that's why I want to make it the sytem connection, but that checkbox is greyed out
<shadeslayer> yeah thats grayed out since last 2 releases :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^
<mfraz74> http://imagebin.ca/view/UrAnJS3.html
<mfraz74> As you can see I can't get to the 'x' icon
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: ahh that way,yes i get that :(
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: phew, glad it isn't just me
<shadeslayer> oh i give up on klog...
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: you know who is the developer of knm
<shadeslayer> nope...
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: i think its a problem at our end... maybe....
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: our end=?
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: as in the devs/packages disabled it for some reason ...
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: ok.... anyways I had to discuss few other problems with the knm so I asked if you know the dev
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: either a) file a bug or b) Come back when some kubuntu devs are around :P
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: what I wanna tell is not exactly what I can write in a bug report, it is a little confusing
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<apparle_busy> I want to suggest a package to be added to ubuntu repos, but I don't have time to learn package maintainance, is there any place I can suggest it?
<shadeslayer> weird... mistiness gone :(
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: go for it :)
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: is it in debian?
<apparle_busy> apparle_busy: don't know, but its in development and available on the package website :P
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: which app?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: qipmsg
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: http://code.google.com/p/qipmsg/downloads/list ?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: yes
<shadeslayer> hmm not in debian
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: its not on debian
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: ill have a go at it :)
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: do they have a irc channel?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: I don't think, its a small app, so I don't think there are many people , only one or two guys
<shadeslayer> hmm... too bad.. would have speeded things up a bit..
<shadeslayer> ill mail them anyhow :)
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: how 
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: well i see they have debs on the download page,i could have asked for the debian/ folder which is required for packaging
<shadeslayer> then updated it as per 10.10 requirements
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: I think it has it. check the source
<shadeslayer> easier than packaging it first time
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: oh and can you file a bug against this? 
<shadeslayer> then i can close it the changelog
<apparle_busy> apparle_busy: against it means, ?
<shadeslayer> w00t it does have it
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: like file a bug : Please package qipmsg 
<shadeslayer> then add some description to the bug...
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: ohhh.... confusing..... considering it is not a bug exactly
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: oh it is!
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: bugs arent just crashes...
<shadeslayer> do we allow languages other than english in the control file as a part of the describes?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: since you are putting in qipmsg, can you also do onething
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: yes....
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: there are packages xipmsg (X), g2ipmsg (GNOME), qipmsg (Qt/KDE). make a virtual package ipmsg provided by all these
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: uh... one sec,the first 2 are in the repos?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: yes
<shadeslayer> cool
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: if possible make some setting such that g2ipmsg gets installed on ubuntu and qipmsg on KDE
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: hmm.. well i dont think thats possible
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: whole of my college hostel would be grateful to you, because ipmsg is used for inter LAN communication.
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: why 
<shadeslayer> but if someone wants the KDE version they can install qipmsg...
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: because its not implemented ? :P
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: can't apt detect the DE and install accordingly?
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: no... afaik it cant
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: still good enough :)
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: filed that bug yet?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: filing
<shadeslayer> :)
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: actually its doing something (rotating black flower something) :P
<shadeslayer> ah ok :D
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/596366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596366 in Ubuntu "Please provide package for qipmsg" [Undecided,New]
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: will I have to file a new bug in case the website releases a new version?
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: no
<shadeslayer> the new version will be packaged once a new version is available
<shadeslayer> just poke me :P
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: cool. I suggest you tell the developers that you have added it to repos, so they don't get into the trouble of doing it again, or ask them if they would like to maintain it?
<shadeslayer> hmm... ill put it in a mail :)
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: so you have put it into repos, how much time would it take to reach me
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: depends on build queue,also since i cant upload to universe i have to upload to revu where it is reviewed and sponsored and proceeds into universe
<shadeslayer> so about a week to get into universe and then a day to build 10 mins to publish and be available :)
<shadeslayer> thats my rough estimate :P
<shadeslayer> could take longer
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: cool, and did you also manage that virtual package?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: and does that package  go back to debian?
<shadeslayer> nope.. ill have to file a bug separately for that
<shadeslayer> and what virtual package?
<shadeslayer> im just building one package qipmsg :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: No idea about that.
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: ScottK was that for my NM problem
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: seems so :)
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: if you find any kubuntu devs around and if I am around ping me. I'll tell the NM problem
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> btw ScottK is a dev :P
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: so should I start with my problem, I mean does he work on NM. ScottK: do you?
<ScottK> apparle_busy: No much.  I think it's mostly Riddell and Tonio (who's not here)
<apparle_busy> ScottK: ok I'll ask them when they are around. 
<apparle_busy> ok guys, if I am suggesting a qt app to be provide notifications through the KDE notifications system, would the resulting code be KDE system specific?
<shadeslayer> not necessarily... using dbus should give notifications in Gnome and KDE
<shadeslayer> well.. dbus is probably what you will use anyways :P
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: the dbus code would be same for kde and gnome or would it change. I mean would the app remain same without a recompile
<shadeslayer> should be same...
<shadeslayer> no real idea tho...
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: or is the notification system provided under org.freedesktop etc.?
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: your app is compiling :)
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: probably ...
<apparle_busy> :)
<shadeslayer> i have no idea about coding :P
<shadeslayer> a bit of C/C++ here and there :D
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: I mean I am going to suggest psi+ developers to support kde notifications.
<shadeslayer> no idea..
<shadeslayer> hmm.. it seems to be working fine
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: got a bug number for me yet?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: I have given it to you a long time back
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<apparle_busy> [02:51:07] <apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/596366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596366 in Ubuntu "Please provide package for qipmsg" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> apparle_busy: As of KDE 4.4 the KDE notification system uses the same FDO messaging protocol used by libnotify (the standard Gnome notification system) and notify-osd (the Ubuntu replacement).
<ScottK> So as long as you use the FDO DBUS stuff, it shouldn't matter.
<apparle_busy> ScottK: so I can ask the psi+ to support FDO DBus
<ScottK> Yes.
<apparle_busy> ScottK: can you tell me exact words I should use. :P
<ScottK> That should work ~everywhere for current systems.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: upstream has a debian/ folder in sources.. what do i do with it?
<shadeslayer> im packaging this baby from scratch :P
<ScottK> It's up to you.
<ScottK> You can repack the tarball to remove it or you can just modify what's there.
<shadeslayer> ok.. upload to revu for review after its done>
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. i unpacked the sources and removed debian folder but its still in the tarball
<ScottK> Yes.  To remove it you need to repack the tarball.
<ScottK> Let me get you a reference
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Look at 6.7.8.2 here http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-origtargz
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you explain point 4 there?
<shadeslayer> do i need to rename the repackaged top dir with a .orig ?
<ScottK> It's better to.
<ScottK> mv packagename-upstreamversion packagename-upstreamversion.orig
<shadeslayer> ScottK: done...
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: hey you are an indian :)
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: yes ;)
<shadeslayer> apparle_busy: how did you come to know?
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: Rohan Garg..... rare possiblity of being a foreign nationale
<shadeslayer> :P
<apparle_busy> shadeslayer_: join us at #kde-in if you like KDE :P
<shadeslayer> what fun... didnt know that channel exsisted :P
<shadeslayer> in case anyone can review my revu upload : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8319
<shadeslayer> maco: specially you :P ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-20
<lex79> ScottK: can you look at libpoppler6 ? It's in Universe, it should be in main since libpoppler-qt4-dev depends on it and we need libpoppler-qt4-dev to build kdegraphics..
<lex79> maybe also libpoppler-glib5
<ScottK> lex79: Looks like it was accepted into Universe just by mistake.  We'd need Riddell or some other archive admin with shell access to fix it.
<lex79> ok thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: There are some kubuntu-meta binaries in New for kubuntu-mobile.  Over to you.
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted, although do we have any indication that plasma mobile is going to get in?
<claydoh> anyone notice this kpackagekit bug 586497 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<claydoh> oops wrong one bug 595595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595595 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "KPackagekit showing multiple versions of software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595595
<Riddell> claydoh: well yes we have, you can tell because ScottK has commented and I made a patch :)
<Quintasan> \o
<claydoh> Riddell: no, the second bug I listed, the security-updates one seems to be working properly I think :)
<ScottK> Riddell: apachelogger and I have reviewed plamsa-mobile.  We're done to the nit picking stage.  It should be ready for upload soon.
<ScottK> Riddell: The bigger question is I didn't figure out how to get one metapackage using Universe when the others don't.  It appears it will require a fair amount of change in Germinate or I entirely misunderstood the code.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, might be easier to just have a different source package for the mobile meta package then
<Riddell> what did unr do when it was in universe?
<ScottK> They had a completely different seed.
<ScottK> They still do.
<ScottK> I did look into a different package.
<ScottK> The problem there is if you have a kubuntu-mobile-meta, the resulting metapackage is kubuntu-mobile-mobile.
<ScottK> This behavior is also pretty hard coded into Germinate.
<ScottK> I think I'll end up redoing Germinate, just not last night.
<ScottK> I also need to talk to cjwatson about it.
<ScottK> Riddell: If needed we could hack our way through it by running ./update twice with different update.cfg files and editing metapackage-map by hand.
<ScottK> I'd rather avoid that though.
 * apachelogger imagines a script doing that ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: I already ACK'd current plasma-mobile, you just need to give your stamp of approval and upload.
<ScottK> Ah.  Cool.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> and yes, I imagine a script doing that too.
<ScottK> Riddell: The chances of plasma-mobile getting in now depend entirely on the willingness of a kind archive-admin to let it in.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks for reviewing.
<shadeslayer_> \o
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: poke poke :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: suggested bug for 10.10 ... depends on the space we have on the CD .... bug 568993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568993 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "partition manager missing in kubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568993
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: also a side note about the new site,shouldnt we be using the new KDE wallpaper? and shouldnt we show devices that are running kubuntu like ubuntu.com does ?
 * jussi cant imagine us having spare cd space.
<jussi> Mind I had a thought - perhaps it could be good to have a nice "recommended installs" list, with simple easy way to action it - perhaps when kpackagekit starts up. 
<shadeslayer_> jussi: something like apt-url?
<shadeslayer_> we can provide it on the site..
<jussi> !info apt-url
<ubottu> Package apt-url does not exist in lucid
<jussi> ?
<shadeslayer_> Something on the downloads page...
<shadeslayer_> jussi: ubottu is borked :P
<jussi> !info apturl
<ubottu> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 12 kB, installed size 124 kB
<jussi> nope, she isnt :P
<shadeslayer_> !info apturl-kde
<ubottu> apturl-kde (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - KDE frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 100 kB
<shadeslayer_> hehe :)
 * jussi sighs at chrome not realising there is a VLC plugin and so not playing wmv content that works in firefox :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: we don't have space on the CD for more apps
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: site feedback to ofir
 * lex79 notes they bumped again libmarblewidget, to 0.11.0
<lex79> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1133868
<lex79> lol
 * ScottK hints harder at Riddell over plasma-mobile in New.
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: also the 3 MIR's
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: He can't approve the MIRs.
<shadeslayer_> Really?
<ScottK> No, there's a separate MIR approval team that does security reviews and stuff.  Once they approve it, he can promote the packages.
<shadeslayer_> ah ok...
 * shadeslayer_ will have to wait then :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: are you free for a bit?
<JontheEchidna> yay, agateau fixed quickaccess: http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4416/diff/
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Depends.  I'm here, but doing different things.
<shadeslayer_> w00t
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: ok can you file a MIR against libsrtp0 ? its a build dep of libortp8 ... i dunno how i missed it
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: MIR writing takes more focus than I can afford at the moment.
<shadeslayer_> oh ok
<shadeslayer_> well i can only do it after 3 days...
<mfraz74> is anyone in here using kompare?
<shadeslayer_> so anyone willing to take this up :)
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1140475 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) - API sanity for setReinstall - Remove the short description from the long description.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1140479 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Held packages should be counted as upgradeable.
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: great, I really missed it :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: space is really the main reason for not having it kpartmanager on the CD, and also the main reason I do not think we should put it on it
<apachelogger> any space that we have left for translations is good space
<apachelogger> there is no need of trying to meet a usecase that is only valid for like 10% of the users if we can provide translations and hence increase the actual amount of users by having better/more localization
<JontheEchidna> filters mockup: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoplk1493-jpg.jpg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: building up on my genereal dislike for the kde sidebars ... that seems like an awful waste of space ;)
<apachelogger> if this was an ad you would have to stick a couple of "discount" "special" or  "new" stickers onto the whiteness :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: otherwise <3
<JontheEchidna> I could make it like the kate and amarok sideways-text sidebars, that only expand once clicked :D
<JontheEchidna> (j/k)
<JontheEchidna> sideways text == O.o
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I aint not have a clue
<apachelogger> from where I stand sidebars are a UI design fail anyway, I doubt most users realize what the thing is there for and just ignore it
<apachelogger> well, unless it is painfully obvious that it is part of the UI at large anyway
<apachelogger> like say a category view thingy
<apachelogger> so I dont know what to do to make sidebar thingies more useful and would generally try to avoid them ;)
<apachelogger> <- not much help
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: on a related note though ... I was wondering why the choose an action thingy is a dropdown even though there are vast amounts of space next ot it
<JontheEchidna> you think separate pushbuttons for the available actions would be better?
<JontheEchidna> it'd probably be a bit more obvious that way, instead of that custom combobox hax
<JontheEchidna> (not really a combobox, but acts like one)
<apachelogger> I do think so, yes
<apachelogger> of course only available options
<apachelogger> and maybe remove/delete/uninstall spaced to the right hand side as to make it visually different
<apachelogger> or maybe the other way round, remove to the left hand side and everything else to the right
<apachelogger> after all the review changes button is also right
<JontheEchidna> For uninstalled packages you could have a simple single "install" button that changes to "cancel" when clicked
<apachelogger> so assuming a regular mouse movement one would be led to believe that the dear user moves from the package view to an action button that is not remove and then either goes up to the view again or clicks review
<JontheEchidna> Then for installed packages, you could have a dropdown box for all the different remove actions (remove purge)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, though I was thinking about packages that are already installed
<JontheEchidna> and then an upgrade button, if upgradeable
<JontheEchidna> etc, etc
<apachelogger> aighto
<JontheEchidna> Maybe the strings should be "Mark for $ACTION" so the user doesn't think it'll happen right away?
<apachelogger> OTOH that is a very long string for a button
<JontheEchidna> If you were writing an app-center thing, I could see the benefit in going the ubuntu store way and have the button actually do the install
<apachelogger> also consider that translations of that might be cosniderable longer in other languages
<JontheEchidna> Maybe we could have a single label on the leftmost part of the window that says "Mark for:" <button> <button>
 * apachelogger imagines that to look weird since the buttons would then sort of become part of a text line *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think KDE HIG would suggest to put that in a groupbox or something instead
<apachelogger> then again that sort of disturbes the layout in this case
<JontheEchidna> layouting for that tab was a bitch. I had to break down and use a .ui file for that since the c++ necessary was hurting my brain
<JontheEchidna> designer wasn't much better, though :(
<apachelogger> this will all change with QML!
<JontheEchidna> but I am proud to say that that is the only usage of .ui in the entire app
<apachelogger> then our few designers can do UIs day and night and day and night ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Filter: in the sidebar is disaligned
<apachelogger> also it sort of fights with the menu bar for the user's attention I suppose
<JontheEchidna> I'm gonna put a sidebar under the menu
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> a toolbar
<JontheEchidna> with common actions like "upgrade" "check for updates" etc
<apachelogger> we have text on the toolbars :P
<apachelogger> also it will still be disaligned
<JontheEchidna> It should be aligned, since it's a vertical layout. It's just that that toolbox under it is chunky
<apachelogger> ui design is a leaf butterfly
<JontheEchidna> dunno how to fix
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, the combination of menubar being indented and toolbox being indented makes the filter by look way off
<JontheEchidna> true dat
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe you should CSS theme the box ^^
<apachelogger> make it less ugly
<JontheEchidna> I could get rid of that label
 * apachelogger imagines a software center clony to use CSS theming or QML (which sort of implies that anyway ;))
<JontheEchidna> then make the section lables of the toolbox "Category filters"
<JontheEchidna> "Status Filters"
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> maybe you sould box it
<apachelogger> the view appears as sort of boxed
<apachelogger> and the package tab stuff also appears boxed
<apachelogger> but the filter stuff somehow sticks out since it is not boxed
<JontheEchidna> I could use a dockwidget (but not provide buttons to unattach or remove it. that's just silly)
<JontheEchidna> I'm afraid of getting so many boxes that it ends up looking like this: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopkj1493-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> but a single frame around the filter stuff wouldn't be "too much", I think
<JontheEchidna> It's just that when you put the tabwidget for packagedetails (already a box) into another box, that you get box overload
<JontheEchidna> all hail the boxes!
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> try it :P
<apachelogger> boxes ftw!
<apachelogger> we are like gnome with their tabs :P
<apachelogger> eitherway taht whole sidebar widget craps needs serious rethinkering
<apachelogger> from a purely artistic POV it is a bit of the pukeworthy kind
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://thesmithfam.org/blog/2009/09/17/qt-stylesheets-button-bar-tutorial/
<apachelogger> stylesheets are the answer
<apachelogger> I tell you
<apachelogger> that entirely reminds me of
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> http://qt.nokia.com/developer/embedded-widget-demos
<apachelogger> all hail the CSS&SVG!
<JontheEchidna> QToolBox looks bad in all styles v.v
<ScottK> Riddell: plasma-mobile is in binary New now (thanks for the source New, I assume it was you).
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> voila
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Time to fiddle the seeds then.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-13
<yofel> hm, kdepimlibs was somewhat easy compared to kdelibs
<yofel> what did I forget to do...
<shadeslayer> yofel: for the new packages, did you start from scratch?
<shadeslayer> i mean completely new packaging?
<shadeslayer> ( like i'm thinking of doing for kate )
<yofel> more or less yes, I only copied the existing stuff that could be reused
<yofel> like install files and descriptions
<yofel> and binary names
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> still not sure if I should keep the old changelog
<claydoh> will there be kdepim 4.6 on natty, or is it better to wait
<yofel> currently I don't
<shadeslayer> claydoh: ask bulldog98
<yofel> there will be, in backports probably
<yofel> we should make that available for natty
<yofel> since it's technically part of 4.6.4
<claydoh> it is quite good from using it in neon
<shadeslayer> oh look another user of neon
<shadeslayer> :D
<bulldog98> claydoh: it will it only needs small modification in control
<yofel> didn't we already know claydoh? ^^
<shadeslayer> i didn't
<yofel> ah, I forgot to take out the kdebase references
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I use neon sometimes too
<bulldog98> :)
<bulldog98> but mainly from within my normal desktop setup
<yofel> it is good to know that people use it :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: you know what
<shadeslayer> yofel: theres a libplasma2 branch
<shadeslayer> :>
<bulldog98> yofel: I even demod it on Linuxtag (marble)
<claydoh> so, what, I make it user # 3, or 4 ??
<yofel> :D
<bulldog98> claydoh: more much more :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: that thing that aseigo started? Didn't read his blog post TBH
 * shadeslayer suddenly has a very sinister plan
<shadeslayer> yofel: well i'm going to checkout the branch
<shadeslayer> my kdelibs clone is probably ancient
<claydoh> bulldog98: good
<yofel> claydoh: on the know user count something like 4 ^^
<yofel> though the krita blog post should've gotten us some users
<bulldog98> yofel: don’t you count yourself as user to?
<bulldog98> yofel: I even know a debian User using it
<yofel> erm, if you count us co-maintainers as users then we already have 4 by default ^^
<bulldog98> where will we put KDE PIM 4.6? (PPA)
<yofel> backports I would say
<yofel> it's nothing SRU-able, so not for updates
<yofel> rather handle it as a backport from oneiric (it technically is one)
<bulldog98> yofel: we have the others in experimental, but backports sounds good
<yofel> experimental was for beta and RC, now that it's out backports is reasonable
<bulldog98> yofel: was my thought, too
 * yofel uploads kdepimlibs
<bulldog98> yofel: btw, should we get kdepim 4.6 into archive before 4.7 beta is uploaded?
<yofel> probably, 4.7 has kdepim 4.7 tars (no idea what's the difference, probably they want to keep it in sync again)
<yofel> debfx: ^
<bulldog98> yofel: yes they want that
 * bulldog98 now has backported the kdepim-runtime stuff (see if it works)
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> Unable to obtain lock  held by debfx@bazaar.launchpad.net
<yofel> sounds like something went wrong... "at crowberry [process #15939], acquired 291 hours, 21 minutes ago."
 * yofel broke the lock
<bulldog98> this will be the next build process: https://launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+archive/staging/+build/2564878
<shadeslayer> yofel: do we still have kde-sc-dev-latest?
<yofel> we do
<shadeslayer> ok
 * bulldog98 still needs to update the pbuilder
<shadeslayer> yofel: what did you put in : "This package is a part of ... "
<shadeslayer> KDE ? KDE SC? KDE Frameworks
<yofel> er, the Kdebindings project I think. Not sure what to put there...
<shadeslayer> hmm ... what do i put kate under
<yofel> maybe check what it's under at projects.kde.org
<bulldog98> yofel: Frameworks
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ask in #kde-promo
<yofel> bulldog98: what would smoke belong to?
<bulldog98> would be my thought
<yofel> frameworks too?
<bulldog98> I would say so
<shadeslayer> well its under kdebase 
<shadeslayer> so i'll put it as kdebase
<bulldog98> but I’s used to build up libarys -> Framework
<yofel> sounds reasonable
<yofel> great copyright entry in kdebindngs...
<yofel> smoke/
<yofel>         smoke.h is BSD licensed.
<yofel>         The rest of smoke is quite trivial and autogenerates code with kalyptus
<yofel> what kind of license description is "quite trivial" o.O
<bulldog98> yofel: That means that it’s autogenerated stuff and there by Public Domain (that’s how I would interpret that)
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe you should ask the maintainer to clearify that
<yofel> well, dunno, licensecheck showed a mix of LGPL, GPL and self written stuff
<yofel> I think I'll first look for docs what a copyright file should contain...
 * yofel looks through the policy
<bulldog98> for me that sounds like copyright wait
<bulldog98> !search pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> Found: 
<yofel> !info pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9.3ubuntu10 (natty), package size 92 kB, installed size 548 kB
<bulldog98> yofel: I need to backport them to natty to get it to build
<bulldog98> would that be ok?
<yofel> the new one is in natty-backports
<bulldog98> yofel: so I have to enable it
<yofel>      0.14.0ubuntu1~natty1 0
<yofel>         100 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports/main amd64 Packages
<bulldog98> yofel: is that enabled in the backports ppa?
<yofel> let me check
<yofel> hm, nope
<yofel> rather upload it there, not sure if we want all of the backports enabled there
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ping
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll upload to staging and we’ll decide about that later
<bulldog98> !info: dblatex
<bulldog98> !info dblatex
<ubottu> dblatex (source: dblatex): Produces DVI, PostScript, PDF documents from DocBook sources. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3-2 (natty), package size 1547 kB, installed size 7336 kB
<bulldog98> !info libgrantlee-dev
<ubottu> libgrantlee-dev (source: grantlee): Grantlee templating library development files. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1.7-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 33 kB, installed size 276 kB
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: you forgot to remove libkatepartinterfaces4.install from kdelibs
<yofel> I did?
<shadeslayer> yes, you removed the package from the control file but not the install file
<shadeslayer> funnily the symbols file is also gone
<yofel> drat
<yofel> meh, removed in the package but I forgot to bzr rm -.-
<yofel> removed
<shadeslayer> indeed :)
 * bulldog98 nearly got his pbuilder from natty to oneiric
<bulldog98> btw what about: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development#Kubuntu%20Ninja%20Dojo
<yofel> sounds about accurate considering what we're doing
<bulldog98> yofel: what to do to start to get https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development#Packaging Career up
<yofel> bulldog98: poke apachelogger, do start by becoming member though
<bulldog98> yofel: he seems to be asleep :)
<yofel> well, if you believe you've contributed enough put yourself up for the next meeting
<yofel> not sure when it'll be, someone has to organise it
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> why is this running tests when i told it not to @_@
<yofel> hm, did you override dh_auto_test?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> yofel: i overrode dh_configure
<shadeslayer> and added a cmake flag
<yofel> hm... not sure
<yofel> I don't touch tests often enough
<shadeslayer> yofel: whats the binding to read the backlog in screen?
<shadeslayer> i can't quite find it
<yofel> hm, I usually use F7 in byobu (copy mode), let me look
<yofel> shadeslayer: manpage says C-a esc
<shadeslayer> ah
<tonio> hey there
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It's upgraded on most of LP, but not the buildds yet.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: any ETA on that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i understand this correctly, after creating the adaptor class is simply instantiate a object of the adaptor class and pass the dbus interface as the parent?
<shadeslayer> +to the object
<jussi> shadeslayer: thats an interesting mail. Good reasons for postponement.
<Mamarok> is packaging KDEPIM 4.6 in the pipeline already?
<Mamarok> it should have been released with KDE 4.6.4 normally, so I wonder why it is not there yet
<jussi> Mamarok: I think shadeslayer finished/is working on it.
<Mamarok> OK, thanks
<yofel> bulldog98 was working on it, he should be done today
<debfx> yofel: which branch had a lock?
<yofel> kdepimlibs
<yofel> happened to me too once when I had connection issues, so I assumed the same considering how old the lock was
<debfx> yeah, I still have unpushed changes locally :(
<apachelogger> do we have kdepim 4.6.0 yet?
<yofel> poke bulldog98, he said he was almost finished IIRC
<apachelogger> ah, there is something about personal staging ppa in the backlog
<apachelogger> bulldog98: also, before applying for membership you should collect endorsments on your wiki page
<apachelogger> we should do this a lot more
<apachelogger> makes so much sense
<yofel> what does one need to do to become a kubuntu-dev anyway? Not that I consider myself ready yet.
<jussi> can has this in kubuntu? http://is.gd/2BPjoi
<ulysses> jussi: I hust tried it
<ulysses> just*
<jussi> ulysses: and how did it go? 
<ulysses> jussi: fine, I had to install python-kde4-dev, python-kde4-dev and python-kde4-dev to install, and python-parted to run Quickformat
<ulysses> bah
<ulysses> pyqt4-dev-tools, python-kde4-dev and intltool
<jussi> why the -dev stuff? 
<ulysses> probably python-kde4 is good instead of python-kde4-dev
<ulysses> jussi: it's Python, it missed some stuff, and apt-file find those in the packages above
<JontheEchidna> agateau: ping
<ScottK> yofel: kdepim 4.6 is NOT part of 4.6.4.  It's a feature release that happened to occur at the same time.
<ScottK> shadeslayer and yofel: I'd just say it's all part of KDE.  The rest is nonsense, IMO.
<ScottK> yofel: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers
<yofel> well, they sure made it sound like that though since it's only the 4.6.4 announcement page. Even if it's not part of it
<apachelogger> who is part of KDE?
<yofel> and users don't make much of a difference there
 * apachelogger points out the page titles in favor of kdepim
<apachelogger> it was nothing more than the june *release day*
<jussi> apachelogger: how is the board going? 
<ScottK> yofel: Then we should make the difference clear.  Particularly since you can't downgrade from kdepim 4.6 back to 4.4.
<apachelogger> jussi: sleeping
<jussi> heh
<apachelogger> like me
 * apachelogger should be working on assignments but cannot find the motivation
<yofel> ScottK: I'll write a post for the website later, that should belong there, right
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<ScottK> Please make it two different news items so it's clear to people.
<yofel> I'll make a new one for kdepim, yes
<ScottK> Riddell: How does one arrange to get added to planet.kde.org?
<Riddell> ScottK: one can ask me or anyone else with an svn account to add the blog
<Riddell> needs feed URL, IRC nick, hackergotchi
<ScottK> OK.  Let me gather that up.
<ScottK> Is the hackergotchi required?
<ScottK> I don't have one of those.
<Riddell> nope
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> but then we could not gase upon your lovely face :(
<yofel> most don't have one, I didn't add one either
<Riddell> I think it's important on a site intended to build community that you get to see who the other community members are
<yofel> need to figure out how to make the background transparent then, been a while since I used gimp
<Daviey> ScottK / Riddell: Fear not! http://bootie.daviey.com/~dave/scottk.png
<Riddell> Daviey: genius!
<ScottK> Oh dear.  Let's not.
<Daviey> ScottK: I think i have one taken from one of the bars in Budapest... maybe that would be better :)
<ScottK> There all painfully bad.
<ScottK> There/They're
<apachelogger> ScottK: go make a better one then :P
<apachelogger> either way you'll end up with some pic
<apachelogger> and I for one think the more ludicrous a hackergotchi is the better :P
<yofel> you don't have one either :P
<apachelogger> because the planets always loose it
<apachelogger> what planet are we talking about anyway
<yofel> KDE
<apachelogger> rdieter_work: also, can I get on the fedora planet?
<apachelogger> yofel: oh yeah, that definitely got lost by Riddell in one of his reinvention of the planet changes
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> ever since I was too lazy to push up a nu one, so if anyone feels motivated...
<apachelogger> https://picasaweb.google.com/valorie.zimmerman/RandaSwitzerlandKDESprint#5615188975802310450
<apachelogger> here, that you can use
<apachelogger> then I can also get on planet fedora
<apachelogger> muahhahaaha
<shadeslayer> hey there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you look like Darth Vader
<shadeslayer> only without the mask and everything
<apachelogger> it is a good thing
<apachelogger> kent beck said
<shadeslayer> the red eye is *just* right
<yofel> hahaha
<apachelogger> and the fellowship of the java sighed
<apachelogger> one may note that the green shirt I was waering was of the graet empire of opensuseeee
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you tried to takeover suse?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you see the message i left you?
<shadeslayer> about the adaptor class
<shadeslayer> jussi: i have a even better one which explains why they are not putting it in debian yet
<apachelogger> my gimp is kaput
<apachelogger> how unfortunately
<apachelogger> -ly
<apachelogger> meh.
<rdieter_work> apachelogger: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Planet_HowTo , hrm, though that requires one to be a fedora contributor (have an account, yada yada, I'll ask around if we can get around that)
<apachelogger> rdieter_work: great, thanks :)
<rdieter_work> apachelogger: ok, I'll take care of it, what's the feed you want to add?
<apachelogger> rdieter_work: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/category/kde/feed/?mrss=off&category_name=kde
<apachelogger> rbelem: I have a blank cursor theme :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you dont have a hackergotchi on planetkde plz fix
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i don't have a hackergotchi ...
<apachelogger> make one then
<rdieter_work> speaking of that, apachelogger do you have a hackergotchi I could use for your feed?
<apachelogger> rdieter_work: working on that right now
<shadeslayer> will find one later
<rdieter_work> ok
<apachelogger> not terribly easy without the gimpster :D
<shadeslayer> lol someone searched kdroidslayer xD
<yofel> yeah, because you have too many power outages :P
<yofel> can't you connect you notebook over your android?
<shadeslayer> yes i can, but i don't have a data plan on the phone right now
<shadeslayer> i used to do that when i had free 3G
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> the phone gets really really hot
<apachelogger> add a fan
<yofel> yeah, I can't  get more than 4h or so out of my n900 either when using bluetooth :/
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> that would make for a good quote
<apachelogger> like "good thing I got me usb phone in the pocket"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer could go for something like "good that my phone has a fan, I can even use it on mars"
<shadeslayer> sure as long as my provider covers Mars
 * apachelogger is listening to mgmt
<apachelogger> really loud
 * yofel listens to the rain falling outside
<apachelogger> do we haz good picture of me?
<apachelogger> good = supreme ludicrous
<yofel> the one with the rabbit outfit?
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/wLigMF7L
<yofel> or what was that again...
<apachelogger> how do you know about the rabbit outfit? :O
<yofel> dunno, didn't we show a pic with you and martin around all the time?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I recognise a lot on that list :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> that could work
<apachelogger> yofel: that was a disney princess unicorn though
<shadeslayer> yofel: well alot of them are dupes, but the main isssue is why is everything going into /usr/local
<yofel> ah ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh yeah... you are using debian-qt-kde.mk?
 * shadeslayer looks for appropriate CMakeFlags
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk yes
<yofel> ...
<yofel> then I'm clueless
<shadeslayer> oh i thought i made a mistake or sth :P
<yofel> well, *something*'s obviously wrong...
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> well : kate-4.6.80/kate/plugins/katebuild-plugin/plugin_katebuild.cpp has : 68:static const QString DefConfigCmd = "cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local ../";
 * apachelogger reinstalls the gimpster in hopes of getting it to work
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> our gtk theme breaks gimp!!!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: halp!
<apachelogger> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1746905.html
<shadeslayer> works for me on neon
<yofel> oddly enough I can't reproduce that... gimp works fine here
<yofel> with oxygen-gtk and raster
<shadeslayer> albeit it looks horrible
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you tried out libplasma2 yet?
<yofel> shadeslayer: what does libplasma2 break?
<shadeslayer> yofel: i can't get it to compile yet
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> it fails at 97 % :>
<apachelogger> perhaps I did
<apachelogger> perhaps I did not
<CIA-31> sitter * 1236532 * trunk/www/sites/planet/ (planetkde/config website/images/apachelogger.jpg) add hackergotchi
<apachelogger> who the hell made nano my svn ci editor
<apachelogger> ewwww
 * apachelogger almost did not get out of it again
<CIA-31> sitter * 1236533 * trunk/www/sites/planet/website/ (hackergotchi/apachelogger.jpg images/apachelogger.jpg) move to right dir actually
<yofel> fooey, oneiric doesn't like nfs...
<yofel> [19526.732865] mount.nfs4[24338]: segfault at 0 ip 00140f8f sp bfa5e150 error 4 in libc-2.13.so[110000+15b000]
<apachelogger> use a proper fs
<yofel> well, installing sshfs now
<apachelogger> I said a proper fs :P
<rdieter_work> apachelogger: feed added, welcome aboard
<yofel> apachelogger: I'm open for suggestions :P
<apachelogger> rdieter_work: yay, thanks, hackergotchi for now: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/apachelogger.jpg
<rdieter_work> apachelogger: nice!
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> yofel: cifs
<rdieter_work> apachelogger: should I use that url, or copy that somewhere?
<yofel> hm, I do have samba running on my server actually...
 * rdieter_work made a copy, holler if I should do otherwise.
<apachelogger> rdieter_work: copy is the way to go i believe
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> "zsh: correct 'kubuntu' to 'ubuntu' [nyae]? "
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: was pulling a branch with kubuntu in the branch name
<shadeslayer> zsh suggested i change it to ubuntu :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: we have to fix that
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
<yofel> cifs setup done, works nice :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: file a bug "zsh discriminating against kubuntu"
<apachelogger> critical
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> where is me KDEPIM 4.6.0 :P
 * apachelogger is dying with geeemail
<yofel> bulldog98: ^
<shadeslayer> interestingly only reproducible on yofel's thinkpad
<apachelogger> supposedly you need to have some sort of dict installed
<bulldog98> yofel: nearly finished
<apachelogger> some dicts actually do that kubuntu->ubuntu thing because someone did not bother to add kubuntu
<shadeslayer> The replies in this thread keep getting smaller : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/2011-June/010565.html
<shadeslayer> i wonder whats next
<bulldog98> apachelogger: use kdepim 4.5.96 in the meanwhile
<apachelogger> well it is about busybox, only suitable to have small replies too :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I do not like broken software :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 4.5.96 isn't broken
<bulldog98> apachelogger: Imo it’s not broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use Neon + KDE PIM
<shadeslayer> not broken as well
<apachelogger> broken enough to not cope with the 3000000000 billion mails I have
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where your current neon fails: I do not want all of kde from trunk
<shadeslayer> current KDE Trunk = KDE 4.6.8x which is what our PPA's will have soonish
<shadeslayer> and for some reason i have DCMAKE_INSTALL_PATH=/usr while building
<shadeslayer> no idea where that comes form
<shadeslayer> *from
<apachelogger> wha?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: packaging kate, for some reason we have DCMAKE_INSTALL_PATH=/usr while building
<apachelogger> why yes
<apachelogger> that is supposed to be?!?!?!
<apachelogger> what else would it be?
<shadeslayer> but then it installs files to /usr/local/bin
<shadeslayer> and such
<apachelogger> what?!?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/wLigMF7L
<apachelogger> then it is not building with CMAKE_INSTALL_PATH=/usr
<shadeslayer> cd obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<shadeslayer>         cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debian -DCMAKE_USE_RELATIVE_PATHS=ON -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=false "-DKDE_DISTRIBUTION_TEX
<shadeslayer> T=Kubuntu packages"
<shadeslayer> erm prefix i mean
<shadeslayer> not install path 
<apachelogger> please get a complete build log
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd need better raw material to work with.
<apachelogger> http://goldderby.latimes.com/awards_goldderby/images/2008/04/26/entourage_day_fkers_2.jpg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: le build log http://paste.ubuntu.com/625960/
<shadeslayer> btw : http://cgit.collabora.com/git/user/gkiagia
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do not make sense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that buildlog does not match what your earlier list-missing had
<shadeslayer> oh yes indeed ... nvm me
<shadeslayer> looks like everything fixed itself
 * apachelogger shakes head
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is that file? /opt/project-neon/share/project-neon/environment.rc
<shadeslayer> what file?
<apachelogger>  /opt/project-neon/share/project-neon/environment.rc
<shadeslayer> i don't understand the questiom
<shadeslayer> s/m/n
<apachelogger> in what package is that file
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> project-neon-session i'd guess
<shadeslayer> no it's in -common
 * apachelogger is lead to believe that one should not run neon's kmail against the regular akonadi server
<apachelogger> completely broke
<apachelogger> n
<shadeslayer> well obviously
<shadeslayer> thats why we use our own SQL Server in /opt/project-neon/bin/mysqld-akonadi
<apachelogger> smartass
 * apachelogger gives linaro on mx53 another shot
<shadeslayer> if everything goes as planned, i'll be getting a faster internet connection in a couple of days \o/
<ScottK> Up to 56K now?
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<ScottK> Oh?  Less?
<shadeslayer> i still have a US Robotics modem lying around here somewhere ^_^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nah, 1Mbps during the night, 600 Kbps during the day
<bulldog98> expect kdepim within the next hour
<mfraz74> is there a package to replace klamav in natty/oneiric?
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum.... I can't say I'm satisfied with kdepim in it's current state, but it looks like I can manage to work with it
<Tonio_> which means.... I think I'm back :)
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Tonio_: kdesudo needs merging from Debian unless debfx did it recently.  OdyX made a new upstream release while you were gone (mostly incorporating our distro patches).
<Tonio_> hum I don't get it, merging from debian ? do they package it now ?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> They use alternatives instead of dpkg-divert, but other than that the packaging is very similar.
<apachelogger> we do not use dpkg-divert either!?
<ScottK> Or maybe i have it backwards.
<apachelogger> perhaps
<apachelogger> divert broke all the time
<Tonio_> I don't remember why but there was a good reason not to use alternatives on that one
<Tonio_> ScottK: I see there's a new --desktop option for name and icon... is that for gnome support ?
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger.
<apachelogger> if I remembered, that would be good
<Tonio_> who would use kdesudo with gnome ? :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I think we introduced that while you were still around, to get name and icon from a desktop file
<apachelogger> in general
<apachelogger> not just gnome
<Tonio_> hum.... nope I wasn't arround for sure, that's the latest addition to it
<Tonio_> afaicr name and icon was working before that.... anyway, as long as it works
<Tonio_> ohhhhhhhhhhh that's to override !
<Tonio_> fine then
<apachelogger> Tonio_: oh, perhaps we were looking for it manually within kdesudo, so that --desktop allows for arbitary files
<apachelogger> supposedly there is a use case for that ^^
<Tonio_> man page is outdated.... I'll have to fix this
<mfraz74> Any idea what's happening with https://launchpad.net/clamav-kde?
<apachelogger> !find qemu-arm-static
<ubottu> File qemu-arm-static found in qemu-user-static
<Tonio_> ScottK: also, I found a kresource for caldav support, which is pretty nice, except it won't work with the akonadi>kresource compatibility layer
<apachelogger> mfraz74: ScottK will know 
<Tonio_> those compatibility layers shouldn't exist anyway :)
<mfraz74> ScottK: Any ideas?
<Tonio_> I just hope kresource will be droped one day to get something a non kde developper can eventually configure :)
<ScottK> mfraz74: Nothing.  It was started awhile ago by a former Kubuntu developer.
<shadeslayer> should i also split stuff like kate-dev and ktexteditor-dev ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Maybe steveire knows who you should talk to about that?  perhaps it's known and being worked on.
<mfraz74> oh, then there is no AV packages for Natty onwards?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I really hope so
<bambee> evening
 * bambee is overbooked until the 23th june.... :'(
<bambee> but then I am on vacation => so kde+kubuntu contributions during 2/3 months :D
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm at work right now, I'll check for kdesudo toonight
<Tonio_> a little merge is fine to restart doing things
<bambee> shadeslayer: the wetab is very expensive in france btw... I will wait a bit o_O
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> bambee: oh .. :(
<shadeslayer> bambee: btw i might be coming to Paris :P
<bambee> I need more money and then I will buy a wetab :p
<shadeslayer> it seems its quite cheap for me to go from DEL to PAR and take a train from there to Berlin
<Tonio_> ScottK: maybe you should introduce me to new active members :)
<ScottK> mfraz74: I have a vague recollection that clamtk may also have some kind of a kde front end.  perhaps it just needs some packaging work.  In any case it ought to work fine from KDE.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I don't know who they are, and they never about me so.... :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: You remember apachelogger, right?
<Tonio_> they never *heard*
<mfraz74> ScottK: installing now
<Tonio_> ScottK: kinda, indeed :)
<Tonio_> haha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the busybox thread got smaller ...
<ScottK> Perhaps he can introduce you around?  I am at the airport and it's getting close to boarding time.
<Tonio_> ScottK: seriously, who are the people who came into contributing in the last 12/15 month ?
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ;)
<ScottK> If not, I'll do some introductions this evening after I arrive.
<Tonio_> no pb
<yofel> Tonio_: I vagulely remember seeing you around from time to time a while ago, what were you doing originally? ^^
<Tonio_> at the start of kubuntu, I didn appart from the coding, what jriddell did, aka packaging kde
<Tonio_> then I started to do less as we were more people to work on kubuntu, and finally nothing
<ScottK> Tonio_ goes WAAAAY back with Kubuntu.
 * ScottK sees an airplane with his name on it.  Talk with you all later.
<Tonio_> but seriously, I was more of less fucissing on kdepim/bluetooth/testing/qa/default-settings and many other things
<yofel> well, GOOD to see another packager here now that we're without jr currently
<Tonio_> I stopped almost a year and a half ago, because I couldn't work with kde
<maco> hiya Tonio_!
<yofel> heh, about the time I started hanging out here ^^
<Tonio_> and I didn't have any motivation to work on a project I didn't believe in
<Tonio_> now looking at the mess gnome3 is, and not liking unity... I think it's time to come back to kde, and contribute again
<yofel> hehe
<Tonio_> what I'll do ? I dunno I must say, it'll depend on the needs :)
<maco> Tonio_: Riddell has left us for Bazaar for the next six months
<yofel> Tonio_: I believe you'll find something if you look at the 4.6.80 todo list :P
<Tonio_> so about the background... it changed a lot :)
<maco> Tonio_: todo list is here http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<yofel> Tonio_: as for me, I'm currently doing packaging work and take care of the announcements on kubuntu.org
<maco> need to figure out how to resituate that diagonal line to match the full set of blueprints...
<Tonio_> yofel: you may find out some inputs from me in all kde packages we have if you look at the very bottom actually :)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: off the top of my head, we now have yofel, Quintasan, shadeslayer and debfx packaging. DarkwingDuck is the new docs guy, bambee is the python master, sheytan is doing artwork
<Tonio_> quite frightening to come back after such a long time.... many things have changed
<Tonio_> I'm probable a lot outdated from a technical perspective :)
<shadeslayer> i've seen you in the changelogs quite a bit ^_^
<Tonio_> yofel: nice to meet you yofel :)
<bambee> JontheEchidna: I am not a python master but a python programmer, and I love c++ too :P
<bambee> ;)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: you might be shocked looking at a modern debian/rules file :P
<maco> and as i wasnt doing anything helpful for kubuntu when i met Tonio_, should probably say what im doing now too :P  i'm being kubuntu's accessibility taskmaster
<shadeslayer> oh yeah
<Tonio_> yofel: oh, and I'm a core-dev, which can help to upload/.review in main :)
<yofel> well, we just merged a new package build system from debian (dhmk replacing cdbs), so you're coming at a good time ^^
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I did quite a bit of debhelper 7 anyway :)
<maco> JontheEchidna: i <3 new debian/rules!
<shadeslayer> ^^ lol
<Tonio_> maco: got it :)
<shadeslayer> everyone loves dhmk
<Tonio_> who else left the team ? what about jonathan jesse ? jonathan tomas ? luka renko ?
<JontheEchidna> dhmk == what everybody calls "dh7", right?
<yofel> well yeah, qt-kde teams idea of dh7
<JontheEchidna> I'm Jonathan Thomas ;-)
<maco> Tonio_: shtylman's gone
<JontheEchidna> jjesse is still plugging along with docs
<Tonio_> too bad ! I loved the guy
<maco> JontheEchidna: well, when he's not got his head in the books
<JontheEchidna> luka isn't contributing anymore, unfortunately :(
<shadeslayer> i've never heard of luka renko :P
<maco> Tonio_: nixternal's spending most of his time on a bicycle these days
<shadeslayer> ^^ yeah, every morning i get a bike tweet 
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: he was our digikam guy
<Tonio_> rodderick still arround ?
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> cool
<shadeslayer> he's working on mobile stuff now
<JontheEchidna> rod's been busy with work lately, but still comes around from time to time
<JontheEchidna> oh, rbelem is also new. He's the kubuntu-mobile master
<Tonio_> introduction to what is dhmk ?
<Tonio_> something specific to us ? generic debian packaging ? never heard about
<yofel> Tonio_: dh7 wrapping from the debian qt-kde team
<yofel> see pkg-kde-tools >= 0.12
<Tonio_> I may need to pratice a bit on packaging.... looks like cdbs went out for good :)
<JontheEchidna> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2011-March/001571.html
<JontheEchidna> framework around dh7, it would seem
<Tonio_> my god.... looks like I'm a noob )
 * yofel doesn't quite get it either...
<yofel> at least not the library part, esp. libdlrestrictions
<Tonio_> can you type in "^^"
<Tonio_> looks like I can't with qt apps...
<JontheEchidna> libdlrestrictions helps prevent bad things from happening when a KDE .so plugin cannot be loaded due to missing symbols, is what I gather
<Tonio_> bug ?
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<apachelogger> Tonio_: don't worry about the dhmk stuff, debian kde likes to switch the packaging magic around every 6 months now ^^
<apachelogger> jussi, persia: ping ping ping ping
<yofel> well, the KDE team likes to switch the release layout around ever 6 months too from now on for a while...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll have to learn, no big deal... I did it once, I can do it again
<yofel> *every
<Tonio_> it's more like, what is maintained over bzr what's not and so on
<Tonio_> so.... I probably ask a LOT OF QUESTIONS in the next days/weeks
<Tonio_> sorry in advance ;)
<apachelogger> uh, sure, questions are good :D
<yofel> well, most of KDE is in bzr, ah, the branches are lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdelibs/ubuntu now, etc.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: believe me, I'll end up beeing boring :)
<apachelogger> that is ... *all* of core KDE (aka KDE software compilation) is in bzr
<Tonio_> kk
<apachelogger> jussi, persia, Quintasan: http://i.imgur.com/vSMuw.jpg
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> look at username :D :D
 * apachelogger rolls awesomeness
<Tonio_> checked kde4libs rules file.... indeed, I'm a noob :)
<JontheEchidna> you gonna get kubuntu on that now that your kernel works?
<apachelogger> ScottK: you know, it would be really very terrificly cool if the kubuntu arm squad could get arm ppas :S
 * yofel doesn't have a arrrrm board :/
<shadeslayer> ^^ me neither ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 45%
<apachelogger> also I need faster sd cards
<apachelogger> those class 4 are killing me
<apachelogger> everything takes forever
<yofel> use eatmydata  :P
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> !info eatmydata
<ubottu> eatmydata (source: libeatmydata): library and utilities designed to disable fsync and friends. In component universe, is optional. Version 26-2 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 76 kB
<apachelogger> sheytan: pingo
<apachelogger> yofel: it is not just the writing
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> in particular the reading is the problem
<sheytan> apachelogger spongebob schwammkopf!
<apachelogger> sheytan: the david mentioned that your design is missing language selection, session selection and the like
<apachelogger> see his latest mail to kubuntu-devel
<sheytan> show me
<apachelogger> lists.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> just take a look at the k-d archives
<Tonio_> hum one question.... who is member of the kcc now ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it is KC these days ... that would be Riddell, ScottK, neversfelde, JontheEchidna, DarkwingDuck and I
<Tonio_> k I don't know about DarkwingDuck, but the other yep
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck is new documentation overlord, ever since nixternal doesn't have time anymore because he is cycling through all of northern america
<Tonio_> oki doki
<Tonio_> hum, can anyone type in ^ in kde apps ? that's pretty annoying actually :)
<yofel> anyone tried it kmail1 can still be used after trying kdepim 4.6? (With the same home folder I mean)
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> s/it/if/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "anyone tried if kmail1 can still be used after trying kdepim 4.6? (With the same home folder I mean)"
<maco> Tonio_: not a problem here...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: supposedly you have some weird keyboard layout?
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> with dead keys or what they call it
<Tonio_> ok that's a problem with console-setup actually
<apachelogger> ^ acts as modifier on those layouts IIRC
<apachelogger> so that poor fellas like me can make accents :D
<yofel> right (at least for the german one)
<maco> i can use it as a modifier if i altgr then hit it then a letter ( ê ) but i can use it alone if i avoid altgr too
 * apachelogger waits for stuff to install
<maco> also altgr with it then a space makes it show as normal too ^
<sheytan> Did i mention I hate reading MLs?
<apachelogger> it is like watching .prn if you think about it
<apachelogger> people getting all dirty and then poking each other until one of them gives up on their argument
 * DarkwingDuck grins
<DarkwingDuck> MLs aren't that bad.
<sheytan> apachelogger i don't see anything about the session button
<sheytan> but, it's all ready todo ;)
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: did you get the kubuntu website code from dropbox?
<yofel> would actually be nice if it would show which session you're going to login to
<yofel> if you switch sessions a lot you get confused easily
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> apparenlty he spammed me directly
<yofel> gdm is actually rather nice in that aspect
<sheytan> yofel good point
<sheytan> ill try to include that in the nice way and i already know how :D
<jussi> apachelogger: hehe
<apachelogger> sheytan: Note that your mockup is missing: keyboard selection, language
<apachelogger> selection, session selection and suspend/hibernate.
<yofel> it happens to be quite often that I login to neon just because it was the last session I was in
<sheytan> apachelogger there's sleep button
<sheytan> language will be added with the session stuff
<apachelogger> sleep!=hibernation
<sheytan> apachelogger then we change the text :D
<yofel> make it hibernate when you press shift as winxp did it :P
<apachelogger> I mean, it is a non-brainer, just add another button to the list
<apachelogger> sheytan: no no
<apachelogger> they are 2 different concepts
<apachelogger> there is suspend-to-ram
<sheytan> and hdd right?
<apachelogger> which is when your machine is sleeping and the power light is usually blinking
<sheytan> what's the difference?
<sheytan> ah
<apachelogger> whereas suspedn-to-hdd everything is stored on the hdd and the machine is completely out
<yofel> sheytan: suspend to disk flushes your RAM to swap and actually powers the pc off
<apachelogger> essentially for the latter a complete copy of your RAM is made and stored on the disk
<sheytan> apachelogger then we add new button "hibernate", right?
<apachelogger> aye
<sheytan> good
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: I looked at it but, I'll be pulling to today.
<sheytan> let me get some coockies and maybe coffee or beer and start working on it.
<yofel> make sure the button is hidden if you can't hibernate (upower tells you that)
<sheytan> yofel it's like the technical side of fun. Not artwork ;)
<sheytan> brb
<yofel> true
<yofel> but the page shouldn't look bad if the button is missing
<apachelogger> yofel: the buttons are stored in a row
<apachelogger> you can add/remove stuff without much effort
<yofel> sure, and as long as they're properly centered I'm happy :)
<apachelogger> that is what the row is for
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> it is really just if (DM.canHibernate()) 
<apachelogger> around the hibernate button
<apachelogger> and equally for every other action
<apachelogger> minding that one can disallow shutdown from DM
<apachelogger> e.g. in a thin-client use case one might want to do that
<apachelogger> jussi: I can give you instructions on linaro sd, seem more straight forward
<jussi> apachelogger: dont stress, mine works now :)
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> well
<Quintasan> jussi: gcking freescale
<apachelogger> I should document it anyway I suppose
<apachelogger> to the wikis
<jussi> lol
<jussi> apachelogger: yes please
<Quintasan> WHY THE HELL IT IS SO HARD FOR THEM TO GIVE ME A DAMN PAYMENT CONFIRMATION
<JontheEchidna> not enough capslock
<Quintasan> I capslocked them like three times
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I told you, there should be one in the package
<shadeslayer> jussi: did i forward you the latest reply from blink people?
<Quintasan> No, jokes aside
<Quintasan> apachelogger: PROTIP: They can't open it lol?
<Quintasan> "Policy" they call it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you go there
<apachelogger> open it
<Quintasan> If they could I wouldn't be whining and calling Freescale
 * Quintasan is going to call them tomorrow once again
<shadeslayer> ah yes, you're CC'd in there
<shadeslayer> yofel:  This package is part of the KDE 4 base applications module. << best description
<yofel> asking again: did anyone check if kdepim1 still works with the same home folder that 4.6 was used with once?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that sounds nice
<shadeslayer> yep, for everything that is grouped under Base/
<apachelogger> yofel: why does it matter?
<apachelogger> downgrades are not supported eitherway
<yofel> apachelogger: just wondering how to word the notice that we don't support downgrades
<yofel> guess I'll keep it short
 * apachelogger really wants the wiki to die
 * yofel agrees
 * shadeslayer hands apachelogger the stick of doom
<apachelogger> yofel: DO NO UPGRADEOR YOU ARE DOOMED
<apachelogger> yofel: do we have packages yet?
<yofel> apachelogger: runtime yes, bulldog98 said he's almost done with pim
<apachelogger> we need more tests
<yofel> bulldog98: ETA?
<apachelogger> everyone should break their setup
<apachelogger> if that does not highlight grave issues we can advertise the packages
<yofel> well, I have no kmail1 data, so can't test much
<apachelogger> otherwise I'd really not do it
<apachelogger> 4.0.0 might hit again
<shadeslayer> kate ~done
<shadeslayer> hahah ^^
<yofel> the debian folks compared it to 4.1
<apachelogger> also was bad enough
<shadeslayer> iirc i used to break my system every 2 days on KDE 4.0.0
<yofel> seems like they had some issues
<apachelogger> anyhow, all I am saying is ... we should not advertise it until we know that it works sensibly
<apachelogger> pim data is too precious to get lost in the battle
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> that said, steveire, is there a tool to perhaps backup stuff before migrating to the new pim?
<shadeslayer> i would *still* put them in experimental
<yofel> ok, I'll make the warning bigger
<shadeslayer> have wider testing for 3-4 weeks and then migrate
<yofel> apachelogger: according to the announcement on kde website the akonadi conversion leaves the old data intact
<yofel> that's what I hoped someone could confirm
<yofel> For most users, the upgrade should be seamless, as Kontact 2 automatically imports accounts and underlying data into Akonadi, leaving the old configuration and data in place in case a rollback is ever needed.
<apachelogger> if it works(tm)
<yofel> right
 * Quintasan goes back to books
<Quintasan> last chance to get an B from biology
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: didn't your exams get over?
 * yofel remembers he wanted to work on smoke...
<yofel> too much distraction -.-
<shadeslayer> heh
<bulldog98> yofel: I push kdepim packaging right now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm not having biology next year so I thought I'd better get a B
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> so it goes on my graduations diploma :P
<Quintasan> makes me look a little bit smarter :P
<shadeslayer> funnily enough, if i fail any exam and give it again, there is no proof that i ever failed that exam
<shadeslayer> i get a new marksheet and everything
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> magical unis you got there
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: magical uni's that fail 120 students in a leaked paper
<apachelogger> hm, you know, you'd think that people would aspire to look more like apachelogger, but instead they want to look more like smarter even though he is not a fancy lord president
<apachelogger> what gives
<Quintasan> >aspire to look more like apachelogger
<Quintasan> Stopped reading right there.
<Quintasan> Am I mad enough?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: sup, from 300 students in a Uni near here
<Quintasan> 150 failed because of calculus?
<Quintasan> no idea how is that called
<shadeslayer> cal-cu-lus
<Quintasan> function deriviates etc.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> calculus is win
<shadeslayer> indeed
<apachelogger> I will derive
<shadeslayer> and integrate
<apachelogger> kubotu: google youtubez I will derive
<kubotu> Results for youtubez I will derive: 1. “I will derive” hilarious YouTube video » Fun Math Blog: http://wildaboutmath.com/2008/08/21/i-will-derive-hilarious-youtube-video/ | 2. a class calculus song - I will derive! - US Message Board ...: http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/124724-a-class-calculus-song-i-will-derive.html | 3. Lemmingworks » YouTube – I Will Derive!: http://www.lemmingworks.org/weblog/?p=1188
<shadeslayer> there's a song about that ? lol
<Quintasan> (x^4)' = 4x^3
 * Quintasan can do deriviates too
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> you haven't done calculus till you've studied Electro magnetic theory ;)
<Quintasan> but I can't do "integrate" thing yet
<Quintasan> okay bbl
<Quintasan> biology calls
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> ok i think kate is done
<bulldog98> https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim/4.6.0
<shadeslayer> oh wait, have to add breaks/replaces
<bulldog98> Could someone have a look at my packaging? I’ll correct things in an hour (I hope)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i can take a quick look
<apachelogger> jussi, persia, Quintasan: what the cat dragged in: http://i.imgur.com/eaViO.jpg
 * DarkwingDuck needs to get an ARM board
 * bulldog98 ’ll drive home (1h)
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2426/login21.png
<sheytan> yofel ^
<sheytan> the seesion is a button with text only. After click a list with available session appears, you choose one, done
<yofel> not too bad, though I can't say I like that raster overlay 
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: I like it... You have that uploaded somewhere?
<sheytan> yofel which one?
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: it's still a mockup :)
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: I'd like a copy when it's done. :D
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: it propably will be ready for oneric ;) But i hope it will be default too :)
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: Yeah, I was hoping for that.
<sheytan> me too ;d
<yofel> sheytan: the background behind the users obove
<sheytan> yofel you mean the dots?
<bambee> sheytan: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2426/login21.png <--- lovely :D
<yofel> right
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: I was thinking about putting together an Oneiric background.
<sheytan> yofel well, me too, but you know it's all just possible to change :)
<sheytan> bambee thank you :)
<bambee> it's a theme for kdm or lightdm ?
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: maybe someday :)
<sheytan> bambee a mockup for lightdm
<bambee> OMG :D
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: You do graphics work right?
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: yes, it's me who designed the kubuntu website you propably will be working on :)
<sheytan> i did all myself
<sheytan> bambee yeah, i will pray to make it default for oneric ;d
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: Epic. Did I show you these? http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Graphics/Oneiric/
<bambee> sheytan: it would be cool :)
<yofel> sheytan: the rest of the mockup is totally great though ;)
<sheytan> yofel thank you, now someone needs to take care of the tech side of it
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: yep, you did and i told you it's nice ;)
<yofel> btw, anyone experience in writing copyright files? I'm not really sure how to start. I found http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2006/03/msg00023.html which I'm trying to follow layout wise and licensecheck told me roughly what licenses are in the files, but now I'm a bit lost...
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I should prolly go fix my blueprints.
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: Speaking of hte website. Have you been maintaining it?
<apachelogger> jussi, persia, Quintasan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/iMX53QuickStartBoard
<yofel> apachelogger: where did you get the board from?
<apachelogger> freescale
<bambee> yofel: look at libmygpo-qt, I wrote debian/copyright from scratch and it looks good.
<yofel> bambee: thanks, looking
<DarkwingDuck> I've been eyeing a panda poard.
<bambee> you should get a "Files:*" section which contains the upstream license and the upstream authors
<DarkwingDuck> *board
<bambee> and a "Files: debian/*" section which contains the license of your rules and your name
<bambee> yofel: use dh_make, It will create a debian/copyright template for you :)
<yofel> I'll need to seperate the files a bit, smokegen is a mix of GPL, LGPL, a BSD file and others
<yofel> ah, I totally forgot dep-5 existed
<bambee> in this case I think you should use several sections
<bambee> "Files:foo.c" => gpl, "Files:bar.c" => bsd ,  but I am not sure... :\
<bambee> this is not the better example, but look at /usr/share/doc/kdelibs5/copyright for example
<jussi> apachelogger: nice work
<bambee> yofel: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ :)
<apachelogger> jussi: now also with the picture :D
<jussi> apachelogger: ooooohhhh!!!!
<jussi> apachelogger: was that a simple apt get install plasma mobile? and how well does it run? 
<apachelogger> runs like crap
<apachelogger> then again plasma-mobile in natty is crap
<jussi> heh
<apachelogger> jussi: apt-get install plasma-mobile kubuntu-mobile-default-settings kdebase-workspace-bin kubuntu-mobile
<jussi> and we are expecting better in one-i-ric? 
<apachelogger> one-eye-rick should have a better one, yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is a vast amount of kaputness in plasma-mobile these days
<apachelogger> probably because of incompatibility with old kdelibs
<yofel> dunno, it's uninstallable in neon too because it duplicates files from kde-workspace
<apachelogger> also the green is just horrible
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/y1OTA.jpg
<shadeslayer> thats
<shadeslayer> suse
<shadeslayer> right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats with the graphics at the top?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is upstream plasma mobile
<apachelogger> with stylish green because apparently opensuse is taking over the plasma
<shadeslayer> pffffftttt
<apachelogger> at least that explains why plasma mobile is so broken right now :P
<shadeslayer> we need more aaarrmm boards
<shadeslayer> so that we can make it blue again
 * apachelogger doesnt get that
<shadeslayer> Green surely does not suit plasma
<Quintasan> SUSE taking plasma?
<yofel> hm, looking at the freescale website I don't get where I should look to get a board
<Quintasan> no thanks
<Quintasan> I'll pass
<shadeslayer> yofel: get a pandaboard instead
 * yofel looks
<shadeslayer> but most of them are out of stock
<shadeslayer> so you might have to wait
<Quintasan> Y U NO PAYMENT CONFIRMATION FREESCALE?
 * Quintasan goes back to books
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why get a panda instead?
<shadeslayer> because Quintasan is having so many issues with freescale
<shadeslayer> also helps to have loads of different devices
<shadeslayer> that way you can target more devices instead of having just one particular device
<shadeslayer> ( haven't looked at what the quick start board has to offer yet, so can't do a hardware comparission just yet )
<shadeslayer> *comparison even
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: half o kubuntu and plasma is getting equipped with pandas
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> what you are suggesting is working against hardware diversity
<shadeslayer> when did that happen
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i did not know that
<apachelogger> not that I believethat hardware diversity made much sense seeing as there is no common kernel
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wip in progress
<shadeslayer> work in progress in progress ... <3 that
<yofel> shadeslayer: this is cool hackery ^^ http://hackaday.com/2011/06/12/how-canonical-automates-linux-package-compilation/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackaday%2FLgoM+%28Hack+a+Day%29
<shadeslayer> *click*
<shadeslayer> is that about our auto builds?
<shadeslayer> HOLY FSCK
<shadeslayer> "The server is composed of 21 PandaBoards, small OMAP development boards featuring a dual-core ARM cortex processor with just about all the connectivity options you could possibly ask for."
<shadeslayer> yofel: i just had a nerdgasm
<yofel> lol
<yofel> hm, the imx53 board seems cheaper though
<yofel> the A8 is single core though IIRC
<shadeslayer> yofel: can haz look at kate control file?
<yofel> and the pandaboard really seems to be totally sold out :/
<yofel> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> yofel: there's like a 2 month wait on the panda
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626097/
<yofel> one page said 12 weeks even
<shadeslayer> oh btw don't mind the maintainer etc fields right now, i'll fix them
<yofel> uh...
<yofel> what's the point of kate Breaking itself?
<yofel> and why would it break the kdesdk meta package
<yofel> and I think it should be Priority: optional
<yofel> at least current kate is
 * shadeslayer fixes
<shadeslayer> ok btw : libktexteditor4 is also provided by kdelibs
<shadeslayer> and also kate
<shadeslayer> and theres a doc that says that the one provided by kate is sync'd with kdelibs for 4.x.y
<shadeslayer> which is why i haven't made the package in kate
<JontheEchidna> ^that's the correct course of action for the long term
<yofel> yeah, only libkatepartinterfaces4 was moved, libktexteditor is in kdelibs
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: actually libktexteditor is in kate as well
<shadeslayer> but, its a copy of the one in kdelibs
<yofel> shadeslayer: doesn't seem to get installed though, or we would have conflicts in neon
<shadeslayer> uh .. weird then, i got them in the list missing hook
<yofel> we have something called
<yofel> /opt/project-neon/lib/libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so.0.0.1
<shadeslayer> yeah thats in kate
<shadeslayer> !find libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so
<ubottu> File libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so found in kate, kdesdk-dbg
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> i'm talking about usr/lib/libktexteditor.so.4 and friends
<LaserJock> is there any PPA with 4.7 betas?
<shadeslayer> LaserJock: the ninjas ppa if you access to it
<shadeslayer> its WIP tho
<LaserJock> sure, just wondered
<jussi> Hrm, re: the ML thread, I think its a mistake putting the KDE logo on the greeter, and then below it "Welcome to Kubuntu". seems a bit of an oxymoron. We should then write "welcome to kde" perhaps? I know we want to be in keeping as much as possible with kde, but this seems a bit wrong? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: iirc apachelogger's implementation has KDE
<jussi> that said... the mockup from sheytan_ is _gorgeous_!!!
<shadeslayer> yeah
<jussi> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2426/login21.png
<apachelogger> it is a prototype
<apachelogger> a design study if you will
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzIBZQkj6SY
<jussi> apachelogger: but acan you see my point? 
<apachelogger> it would be very good if people stopped arguing about implementation details
<apachelogger> jussi: yes, but that is the status quo
<apachelogger> also you are on a kubuntu setup but using KDE software
 * jussi still disagrees. you have to have one or the other. would you put kde logo on thetop of a kubuntu web page, because we use kde? why not the linux logo as well, we use that too....
<jussi> anyway, bedtime
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> i just backported calligra to nauty based on the great work from Adrien Grellier
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> jussi: actually, we do have those logo's on kubuntu.org :)
<_Groo_> any interest in testing those?
<_Groo_> im gonna upload it to my ppa ASAP
<_Groo_> btw im waiting for kdepim 4.6 to complete build in staging to give it a spin :D
<shadeslayer> if you would have been using Kubuntu, you wouldn't have to wait :>
<shadeslayer> darn
<shadeslayer> i meant
<shadeslayer> Project neon ;P
<JontheEchidna> I'd like to point out that the current KDM theme does not have an icon of any sort, plus we are not even using KDM, therefore putting a Kubuntu icon should be perfectly justifiable, and not doing so would lead to brand confusion. But it's also something that doesn't need to be worried about right now.
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i know shade
<_Groo_> but i like to build calligra and i would build kdepim if i add the time
<_Groo_> even today i recommended neon to a qt develoepr friend of mine :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: we haz builds for calligra
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: we are using lightdm already in alpha1?
<JontheEchidna> what? no. it's not past the mockup stages yet
<JontheEchidna> I supose I should have said we wouldn't be using KDM if we used lightdm
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Link for Calligra/Neon howto please.
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://krita.org/component/content/article/10-news/85-krita-artist-session-recording-part-i-animtims-turn
<ScottK> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-14
<liveuser> Has anyone looked at http:.//www.kubuntu.org recently?
<shadeslayer> liveuser: whats the issue?
<yofel> is it me or is that download button HUGE
<yofel> and misaligned
<shadeslayer> well ... there's some weird issue with CSS
<shadeslayer> and there's no way we can align it
<shadeslayer> or, lemme ask someone who might know how to fix it
<yofel> sure, I'm clueless how one edits that
<shadeslayer> i've already talked to Riddell about this before
<shadeslayer> when we had the 10.10 download banner
<shadeslayer> it was misaligned then as well
<yofel> was the banner always that large? I rarely look at the front page
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> the banner itself is large this time
<yofel> shadeslayer: why do I get the feeling this doesn't look good: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/drupal.png
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what that means for us
<shadeslayer> ->drupal n00b
<yofel> me neither
<yofel> that's why I don't want to do more than look at it...
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> btw, i think we should release this as a SRU : https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/3bbd4496bc8a01e80df61763bfd0347e8ba7f09a/diff
<shadeslayer> imo its a important security fix
<yofel> ack from me at least
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/3bbd4496bc8a01e80df61763bfd0347e8ba7f09a/diff << SRU'able ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: SRU or security update.  Not sure which.  I bet micahg has an opinion.
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> heh, its a miracle this even came to my attention :P
<shadeslayer> if its a security update, it'll be better to update packager as well
<liveuser> shadeslayer: fixed I guess. When I went there is just said OK
<shadeslayer> liveuser: what was the issue anyways?
<shadeslayer> s/it'll/i'll
<liveuser> shadeslayer: There was no page. Just a plain file that said ok
<shadeslayer> heh
<liveuser> ok guess that's cool now
<micahg> ScottK: shadeslayer: IMHO, that's a security enhancement, not a vulnerability, so it wouldn't qualify for -security, but you can ask mdeslaur in the morning to be sure
<shadeslayer> micahg: where can we find him?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-devel ?
<micahg> shadeslayer: #ubuntu-hardened after 12:30 UTC
<shadeslayer> alright
 * shadeslayer idles
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping ping ping
<shadeslayer> yofel: poke
<seaLne> has anyone seen gimp seg faulting on kubuntu but not apparently on ubuntu?
<seaLne> in natty
<ulysses> seaLne: change the GTK theme in the System Settings, not the oxygen-gtk
<shadeslayer> seaLne: yes
<shadeslayer> seaLne: apachelogger has the bug iirc
<shadeslayer> but me and yofel can't reproduce it for some reason
<seaLne> great thanks
<bulldog98> has someone tested the packages in kubuntu-ppa/staging? (oneiric)
<yofel> morning
<yofel> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> yofel: i haz CSS fixes for kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to apply?
<shadeslayer> i kept searching for quite a bit, can't figure out where to applu
<shadeslayer> *apply
<shadeslayer> oh and i'm sleep deprived so i'm a bit scared to meddle around on the website
<yofel> nope, I'm clueless about how to edit the frontpage
<shadeslayer> here's the fixed HTML : http://paste.kde.org/81919/
<yofel> shadeslayer: which parts did you edit?
<yofel> oh, finally found the front page html
<shadeslayer> yofel: just run a diff xD
<shadeslayer> and it-s fixed up the CSS
<yofel> ok, let's see...
<shadeslayer> basically fix div id frontpage-promo, div class frontpage-text iirc
<yofel> right, I had the get the full source though since drupal changes the formatting of the page source when showing it :/
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> so I had a huge diff at first
<yofel> anyway, applied
<yofel> looks better
<shadeslayer> where did you fix it?
<shadeslayer> looks better indeed
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> thanks, you two
<shadeslayer> yofel: dude, where did you commit it?
<shadeslayer> could use with a bit of fixing tho
<yofel> you go to administer -> content management -> content, then somewhere in the list you'll find the Homepage and can edit it
<yofel> drupal is confusing...
<yofel> bbl
 * bulldog98 just found an mistake in kdepim packaging (fixing that now)
<bulldog98> I put a lib into to packages, which isn’t going to work
<jussi> whoops :D
<bulldog98> jussi: jea and I found 3 others in that package, too good that the version number was 0ubuntu0~ppa5
 * bulldog98 lets launchpad build a corrected version. Could someone please verify that it’s ok, since I need quite long to download the packages
<sheytan> bulldog98 will you make a ppa with 4.6 pim for natty?:)
<bulldog98> sheytan: runtime is already in staging
<bulldog98> for natty
<bulldog98> I need to verify, that kdepim’s ok to install, then I’ll bump the version number to 0ubuntu1~ppa1 and backport it to natty
<sheytan> ok, thanks :)
<bulldog98> sheytan: If you could try to install kdepim in an oneiric pbuilder if you have sufficent internet connection speed I’d be glad, cause I have 56 kB/s
<bulldog98> currently it’s still building
<sheytan> bulldog98 Sorry, i'm at work on winshit
<bulldog98> sheytan: ok no problem
 * bulldog98 ’ll push natty packages now, if they arenot installable I’ll update them later
<apachelogger> what what
<apachelogger> do we have kdepim yet? ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: we have it in staging, but we need to test that (install wise)
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> bulldog98: kubuntu-ppa/staging?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes
<bulldog98> runtime is ok, but I need to test the kdepim package, if there are override conflicts
<apachelogger> bulldog98: for natty?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: oneiric and natty are building atm
<apachelogger> bleh
 * apachelogger wants to test :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/2567472
<apachelogger> that is going to take forever
<bulldog98> oneiric build at 86%
<bulldog98> apachelogger: about 1h
 * apachelogger builds kdelibs on arm
<bulldog98> apachelogger: natty needs longer, I have to fix a dependency
<apachelogger> meh
<bulldog98> why isn’t kde-sc-dev-latest 4.6.3 avaidable for staging?
<apachelogger> cause natty shipped with .2
<bulldog98> apachelogger: is updates enabled in backports (kubuntu-ppas)?
 * bulldog98 now has to upload a new backport
<wstephenson> hi. what is the name of the xz package on kubuntu?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: btw why have you set kde-sc-dev-latest to 4.6.3 in kdepim?
<wstephenson> a user is getting "dpkg-deb (subprocess): unable to execute data (xz): No such file or directory" so i want to make sure that xz is present 
<bulldog98> !search xz
<ubottu> Found: 
<bulldog98> !info xz
<ubottu> Package xz does not exist in natty
<wstephenson> does kubuntu have a command-not-found tool that knows which package it is in?
<Tm_T> ye, should have
<bulldog98> !info xz-utils
<ubottu> xz-utils (source: xz-utils): XZ-format compression utilities. In component main, is required. Version 5.0.0-2 (natty), package size 87 kB, installed size 368 kB
<wstephenson> bingo, thanks
<bulldog98> wstephenson: apt-cache search helps :)
<Tm_T> wajig search <3
<wstephenson> bulldog98: i don't have kubuntu booted atm, just replying to a mail.
<bulldog98> wstephenson: ok that’s a point for you :)
<Tm_T> wstephenson: and hi, long time no see
<bulldog98> apachelogger: are you on natty?
<wstephenson> hi Tm_T :)
<wstephenson> bulldog98: the OBS builds packages for various kubuntu versions, but as the basic packages of a distribution evolve, we have to keep the OBS config up to date, by adding eg xz-utils to be able to install build requirements compressed using it.
<bulldog98> wstephenson: ah ok that sounds good
<bulldog98> apachelogger: why does dh_shlibdeps takes that long?
<wstephenson> ok, cheerio
<bulldog98> apachelogger: should I copy the kdepim-runtime stuff over to backports now?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: experimental first
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> also needs more testing
<apachelogger> more more more more testing
<shadeslayer> hey apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you heard of the HP Touchpad?
<shadeslayer> from my preliminary inspection, it looks like a) webos has root access , b) we can dual boot OS's with webos
<shadeslayer> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Main_Page << loads of info here
<apachelogger> dubdubdub
<apachelogger> ole!
<shadeslayer> i'm going to download the new SDK
<shadeslayer> or the current SDK that is
<shadeslayer> and poke around the emulator
<bulldog98> apachelogger: runtime building in experimental
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.precentral.net/webos-and-shr-dual-booted-pre
<bulldog98> apachelogger: if a libary moved from one package to an other, do I have to set Replaces or Conflicts?
<apachelogger> yes
<debfx> bulldog98: Replaces and Breaks
<bulldog98> ok thanks
<bulldog98> <= 4..5.96 or << 4.5.96 ?
<bulldog98> if version 4.5.96-0ubuntu0~ppa1 breaks?
<bulldog98> debfx, apachelogger: ?
<debfx> bulldog98: << 4.5.96
<debfx> though if it has an epoch you need to include it
<bulldog98> debfx: ok thanks
<bulldog98> debfx: that’s clear
<didrocks> hey, can I got access to ~kubuntu-ppa ? I want to update qt-at-spi in the experimental ppa before pushing to oneiric.
<apachelogger> you should become kubuntu-dev/member/ninja :P
<apachelogger> oh, nice, jr is only superlord of kubuntu-ppa
<apachelogger> #mgmtfail
<apachelogger> didrocks: you are now ninja, thus should have access to the ppa
<bulldog98> !help ninjas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ninjas
<bulldog98> rotf
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<didrocks> apachelogger: \o/ excellent, thanks a lot :)
<shadeslayer> you probably need !ninjas or ~ninjas
<bulldog98> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<bulldog98> ok that works
<shadeslayer> now why do you need them ninjas?
<didrocks> just waiting for next refresh so that the bot can see me? :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel: sorry guys was just a test
<bulldog98> didrocks: I think that is handled manualy
<shadeslayer> didrocks: nah, its handled manually
<shadeslayer> also
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: am i not a ninja anymore? :(
<debfx> oh please someone exclude me from the spamming list
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> debfx: oh btw : https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/3bbd4496bc8a01e80df61763bfd0347e8ba7f09a/diff : might be important
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, dunno, how would I know?
 * shadeslayer is trying to figure out if that should go into security or updates
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ubottu doesn't think i'm a ninja
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the builds for kdepim are ready (alrought it will complain of override)
<didrocks> so, the new qt-at-spi is still quite crashy (seems to need to backport some qt patches from 4.8), but at least, the basics work :)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: iirc the bump for kde-sc-dev was probably in debian, but i don't really remember
<didrocks> but still better in an experimental ppa for now
<apachelogger> brr
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: could be
<apachelogger> icecream could do with some improvements
<apachelogger> WRT xcompiling
<apachelogger> there is pita all around
<shadeslayer> maybe i should sleep now
<shadeslayer> i've been up for 52 hours
<bulldog98> apachelogger: in fact I never got icecream running properly
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: defently you need sleep
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: the only problem being, i can't sleep
<shadeslayer> i'm not sleepy
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I haven’t really sleeped yesterday (trough doing kdepim stuff) :)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: at times i also sleep for 18 hours at a stretch
<shadeslayer> yeah KDE PIM is a pita
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: it should be splitted up into smaller parts, so it’s easier to build
<shadeslayer> you mean like seprate tarball for kmail/etc etc
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> agreed
<didrocks> shadeslayer: you are accumulating sleep need for more efficient and longer days? :-)
<bulldog98> that would be awesome
<shadeslayer> it's too big
<shadeslayer> didrocks: lol 
<apachelogger> bulldog98: did you backport akonadi for natty?
<apachelogger> cause I really think you should
<bulldog98> apachelogger: no haven’t done that
<bulldog98> but I’m doing that atm
<bulldog98> !info mysql-server-core-5.1
<ubottu> mysql-server-core-5.1 (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 4518 kB, installed size 11668 kB
<bulldog98> apachelogger: pushed that to staging
 * shadeslayer puts his SRU hat on
<shadeslayer> debfx: i'm going to SRU this for ubuntu : https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/3bbd4496bc8a01e80df61763bfd0347e8ba7f09a/diff
<shadeslayer> maybe debian would want it too
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: oneiric, too?
<shadeslayer> not needed
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: its fixed in 4.7
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> it needs to be in oneiric first
<shadeslayer> only then can it go into natty
<shadeslayer> well ... 4.7 is going to take time
<debfx> shadeslayer: why hasn't upstream backported it to 4.6?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<debfx> hm the new string might be a problem
<bulldog98> debfx: yes it’s gone be a problem, cause the is a langpack update going on
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> debfx: how do i handle this then?
<shadeslayer> imo its a important security enhancement
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ask in kde-i18n-doc@kde.org for a string exeption an backport it to 4.6
<shadeslayer> ok
<debfx> I'd get in contact with the committer, maybe he already has plans to backport it
<bulldog98> oh right that’s the other thing I forgot to mention :)
<shadeslayer> yeah i'm CC'ing him in the mail
<shadeslayer> or should i just contact the committer first?
<shadeslayer> oh
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: maybe you should contact him first in private about that
<shadeslayer>     CCMAIL: kde-i18n-doc@kde.org
<shadeslayer> it's already been CC'd
<shadeslayer> but i guess thats for KDE 4.7 ?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: when was that commited?
<shadeslayer> "Added by Dawit Alemayehu 19 days ago"
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/3bbd4496bc8a01e80df61763bfd0347e8ba7f09a/ << here you go
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: there was no following up mails
<bulldog98> but that was for 4.7 were only soft string freeze is in place
<shadeslayer> hmm
<bulldog98> for 4.6 there is hard string freeze
<bulldog98> only what is essential is being added (= nearly nothing will got added)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: but there can’t happen more than saing no to it
<bulldog98> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 296 kB
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: sorry what?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: they can’t do more to you than saying no, you don’t get this permission
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: right, so i'll send a mail to the l18n team asking for a exception
<shadeslayer> or rather committer first
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: first to the commiter to ask him what he thinks about that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> ok i'm sleeping now
<shadeslayer> cya
<yofel> re
 * bulldog98_konver got an kernel error (nice null pointer)
 * Quintasan calls freescale
 * jussi crosses fingers for Quintasan
 * yofel will probably wait for pandaboards to become available again
 * jussi likes freescale
 * jussi wonders how long before some one messes up the pattern
 * yofel too ^^
 * yofel wonders in the meanwhile what he did wrong with smokegen. Builds fine with cmak&make, but is FTBFS with dpkg-buildpackage
 * jussi thinks yofel may be missing a dep in the control file perhaps? 
 * yofel doesn't think so, this is dpkg-buildpackage, not pbuilder
 * yofel builds without library-packages.mk
 * jussi says oh... 
 * jussi now has no idea
 * yofel found the culprit: debian-qt-kde.mk, is confused and out of battery. BBL
 * jussi hi 5's yofel
<bulldog98> http://postimage.org/image/i5z7vbhg/de85831c/ kernel-error 
<bulldog98_konver> nice btrfs is broken in oneiric
<bulldog98_konver> s/broken/my partions/
<kubotu> bulldog98_konver meant: "nice btrfs is my partions in oneiric"
<Quintasan> jussi: lol, the lady assured me I will have response today
 * Quintasan waits
 * apachelogger missed out on a great /me run :(
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> We shall have Gluon in both in Debian and Ubuntu soon
<Quintasan> That means, some awesum games for KDE
<apachelogger> bulldog98_konver: kdepim looks fine except for the overwrite error
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> Quintasan: did someone write pong for it yet? :P
<Quintasan> yofel: pong for what?
<yofel> Quintasan: pong using gluon?
<Quintasan> no idea
 * apachelogger notes that there is quite the lack of pong clones
<apachelogger> especially ascii only
<Quintasan> yofel: there is :D
<Tonio_> hey there :)
<Tonio_> agateau: you there ?
<yofel> then cool :)
 * yofel goes back fighting smoke
<agateau> Tonio_: yup, hi!
 * Quintasan hugs Tonio_
<yofel> great, #kubuntu -> kdegraphics 4.6.4 ships okular 0.12.1 which should be 0.12.4
<yofel> wth is dirk doing...
<bulldog98_konver> apachelogger: that should be fixed with ~ppa7
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: great have you wrote a mail to kde-packagers?
<yofel> no, was about to do that in a few mins
<yofel> this git conversion is messing everything up...
<Tonio_> hey agateau :)
<Tonio_> I was wondering about the patches you wrote for kopete and konversation notification...
<shadeslayer> indeed
<Tonio_> when I close kopete window, it stays open and I have to file/quit to quit
<Tonio_> that seems normal
<Tonio_> konversation doesn't work the same way... is that on purpose ?
<apachelogger> yofel: I actually blame dirk for not being on top of his game
<Tonio_> I think konversation/any irc client, should stick in the same place, the same way an instant messaging does right ?
<agateau> Tonio_: mmm that's old... I don't remember
<Tonio_> hey Quintasan :)
<Tonio_> agateau: okay... I'll look at your patches then
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We are officialy loved by Calligra
<Quintasan> and you should get Pong in Gluon some time soon
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where is the love?
<apachelogger> also do we have a snapshot build of calligra yet?
<Quintasan> cookies at Akademy
 * Quintasan looks at shadeslayer for snapshot
<agateau> Tonio_: I think what happened is that support for message menu in Konversation did not involve messing with quit-vs-close like in Kopete, so I didn't change the close behavior
 * agateau wonders if his sentence makes sense
<yofel> apachelogger: _Groo_ was doing something for natty, ping him when you see him
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: awaken my warrior, there is work to be done!
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> lol, you just missed him ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: perhaps I should make him a true minion
 * apachelogger has too many mails
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you know whether that magical patch that broke pressure support in Qt is there or not?
<apachelogger> should still be there
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> targeted for alpha2 IIRC
<apachelogger> reminds me that I should patchy patchy in upstream KDE
<apachelogger> cripple phonon in KDE a bit
<Quintasan> so it is bokred right now?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> crapz
<apachelogger> y u ask?
<Quintasan> apparently pressure support in Krita from Calligra doesn't work
<Quintasan> We are building against kde-qt
<Quintasan> That's the strangest thing
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in neonz?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> magic
<apachelogger> are you sure it loads the right Qt?
<Quintasan> I asked for the mentioned user to join us in #project-neon and tell us how is he running it
<apachelogger> also someone should try to get some wacom thingies sponsored we can QA that stuff actually
<Quintasan> I have a Wacom tablet right here
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pmap `pidof krita` | grep Qt
<Quintasan> yofel: got a pn install?
<yofel> yes
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you just made yourself official Qt wacom QA lead
<apachelogger> congrats
<Quintasan> can you try what apachelogger said?
<yofel> hm, krita does stupid things when being run from my normal session, let me start a VM
<Quintasan> yofel: using Virtual Box?
<apachelogger> export KDEHOME=$HOME/.project-neon-kde/
<apachelogger> are you not patching kdelibs?
<yofel> yes
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you get the guest-additions grp. driver to work?
<apachelogger> yes you are not or yes you are? ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: we do build with -DKDE_DEFAULT_HOME=~/.project-neon-kde (or how that option was called)
<apachelogger> hm, that var seems overly useless then :P
<apachelogger> are you rpathing neon?
<yofel> latter I don't think we do
<yofel> more like I don't know enough about rpath
<apachelogger> IMHO you should
<yofel> need to read cmake docs
 * yofel has the page open in a ffx tab actually
<yofel> too much todo -.-
<apachelogger> should be one command with cmake
<apachelogger> actually IIRC cmake by default rpaths ^^
<Quintasan> it does
<ScottK> Do we have something like http://blog.gokmengoksel.com/2011/06/quickformat-–-an-exciting-removable-disk-formatter-for-pardus/ ?
<Quintasan> and rpathing manually in CMake does some strange things if you don't know how to do it
<Quintasan> ScottK: I tried to package it, then I tried to install it manually
<Quintasan> it didn't show up
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is it pyth0rn?
<apachelogger> ScottK: no we do not
<Quintasan> most likely
<ScottK> Probably since it's Pardus.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: plz check
<ScottK> Someone should go talk to the Pardus dudes and help them get this upstream.
<apachelogger> ScottK: solution: create one upstream and bash pardus for not doing upstream work
<ScottK> I'd rather convince them to push it upstream.
<ScottK> Pardus has done some interesting things and it'd be great to get them pushing stuff more upstream.
 * apachelogger can live without overly fat script language utils with a use/fatness ratio that makes you wonder "why"
<ScottK> apachelogger: You wanted armel PPAs: getting there - http://dmtechtalk.wordpress.com/2011/06/14/135/
<bulldog98_konver> why is the kubuntu.org/support/deutsch broken?
<afiestas> ScottK: I already talked with some people from there and since then I can say that they've improve the communication towards upstream
<afiestas> I'm still not happy about it, but a step is a step :p
<Quintasan> afiestas: Great. Now we get more awesome in KDE
<Quintasan> afiestas: Would you help us getting plasma-contour in Neon at some point?
<afiestas> I can help, yes, though right now I don't have it setup in my laptop
<afiestas> to ahve contour in Neon you will have to invest time each week, since it changes each week
<Quintasan> no hurry, I'm pretty busy right now
 * Quintasan disappears for and hour or two
<bulldog98_konver> yeah btrfsck works
<yofel> doesn't fix anything though
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: it did
<yofel> then whatever you had wasn't really an inconsisten FS
<yofel> the btrfsck in the archive changes nothing in the FS
<yofel> and the one that does is still COMING SOON™
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: it gave me a kernel null pointer, so I guess it was a corrupt
<yofel> the trace you showed? wasn't that from nouveau?
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: after I restarted there was one by btrfs
<yofel> although kernel null pointer would be a btrfs.ko but
<yofel> hm, dunno, I do have an image of an oopsing btrfs lying around here, not fixable with current btrfsck
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: maybe it has changed with linux 3.0-0 in archive?
<yofel> hm, could try that right, I reported the oops during 2.6.39
<ScottK> afiestas: Good to hear.
<yofel> bulldog98_konver: why does kdepim-runtime-dbg Breaks/Replaces kdepim-dbg?
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: what
<apachelogger> yofel: library move?
<yofel> I'm talking about -dbg, and the problem is that it's unversioned
<yofel>  39 Replaces: kdepim-dbg
<yofel>  40 Breaks: kdepim-dbg
<apachelogger> fun
<yofel> now it wants to remove one when I try to upgrade to 4.6.0
<bulldog98_konver> hm haven’t noticed that
 * bulldog98_konver is going to fix that
<yofel> should be << 4.6~ or so
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: I took 4:4.5.96, cause there we moved that stuff
<yofel> ah, that has 'Replaces: kdepim-dbg', still wrong, but harmless because it's missing the 'Breaks'
<yofel> both should be versioned
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: I versioned both now
<yofel> then good :)
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: had that even done before you sad me that :)
<yofel> ^^
<bulldog98_konver> Is the kdepim stuff ok?
<yofel> hm, I aborted the upgrade just now due to the conflict, let me do it anyway
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: wait ~10min an it’ll work
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libkdepimdbusinterfaces4_4%3a4.6.0-0ubuntu0~ppa7_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libkdepimdbusinterfaces.so.4.6.0', which is also in package libkdepim4 4:4.5.96-0ubuntu0~ppa2~oneiric1
<yofel> that was the mentioned overwrite?
<yofel> otherwise fine
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: no that wasn’t the override
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: the one fixed was in ~ppa6
<yofel> ah, well, here's the next one..
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: hopefully the last one
<yofel> once updated packages are up I'll do another upgrade test
<yofel> anyone knows what the hell is up with smokegen? http://paste.kde.org/82237/ Builds fine as soon as I replace the debian-qt-kde.mk include with '%: dh $@'
<ScottK> yofel: Look at line 1060 in your paste.  Find the equivalent line from your build that works and see what's different.
<yofel> good point
<ScottK> I believe that will be the source of your error.
<yofel> the whole linking junk is missing...
<yofel> -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined
<ScottK> I'd ask MoDaX then.
<bulldog98_konver> somehow my kded and plasma is always crashing on login
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> could anyone copy the kdepim 4.6 to experimental pls
<_Groo_> experimental only has lib kde pim so far
<yofel> _Groo_: it's in staging, and we're still Q/A-ing
<yofel> _Groo_: and ping apachelogger re calligra packages
<_Groo_> hey yofel 
<_Groo_> yeah, but experimental already has kdepim-runtime 	4:4.6.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 
<_Groo_> someone mistakenly copied it to experimental?
<_Groo_> or it passed the QA and went to experimental?
<yofel> more like a mistake I guess
<bulldog98_konver> _Groo_: thought it would be ready
<bambee> evening
<bambee> I sent my report to my mentor!!  report done!! :D
<bambee> now... I've to prepare a talk o_O
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: what would be ready bulldog?
<LaserJock> apachelogger: do you have any wiki pages or anything on kubuntu-lowfat? ScottK told me you were interested in it
<bulldog98_konver> _Groo_: kdepim-runtime
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: it is ready :)
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: what i asked was the rest of the chebang :D
<_Groo_> just updated from stating, kinda works
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: is it ready?
<bulldog98_konver> what doesn’t work?
<_Groo_> old kleopatra bitches about new kleopatra
<_Groo_> when updating
<bulldog98_konver> what exactly
<_Groo_> actually new kleopatra bitches about old kdepim-doc
<_Groo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626758
<_Groo_> let me see what else
<ScottK> kleopatra shouldn't ship that file.
<_Groo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626760/
<_Groo_> this one i forced and it went without intervencion (aka apt-get -f)
<bulldog98_konver> the last one is fixed in a newer upload
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: one strange thing
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: if i install kdepim-dev , it installs libassuan-dev but removes the libassuan2-0
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: is that correct?
<bulldog98_konver> _Groo_: is something depending on libassuan2-0?
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: let me check
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626767/
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> yofel, apachelogger: we are getting Gluon Pong today
<yofel> _Groo_: yes, libassuan2-0 is supposed to be removed
<yofel> at least in oneiric
<_Groo_> yofel: ok then, if nothing else uses it
<_Groo_> yofel: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/626767/
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> actually...
<yofel> bulldog98_konver: I think you're building against wrong assuan in natty, needs to be libassuan2-dev
<yofel> and libassuan-dev in oneiric
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: ok I’ll fix that
<bulldog98_konver> shadeslayer: your string seems to get a yes
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: you’are right, I fixed that now
<yofel_> k, upload a new build then, kdepim-runtime is fixed at least
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: that’s what I’m doing
<yofel> bulldog98_konver: did you remove the doc file from kleopatra?
 * bulldog98_konver thinks the oneiric part is ok
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: yes
<yofel> :)
<bulldog98_konver> maybe cause I’m on oneiric
<yofel> nah, the oneiric build seems ok, just natty needs the different assuan package
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: should I copy the oneiric part to experimental?
<yofel> you still need to upload a new build with the overwrite error fix, ppa7 is broken
<bulldog98_konver> and you do a release note on kubuntu.org? :)
<yofel> bulldog98_konver: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/pim46.png
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: 8 and 9 and 9~natty2 is uploaded
<yofel> k
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: that’s wrong we support downgrading
<bulldog98_konver> you can ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<bulldog98_konver> and the kmail stuff should work again
<yofel> hm, yeah, there is ppa-purge
<yofel> I guess if we keep it in exp.
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: oneiric should go to archive, apachelogger?
<yofel> yes
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: so I should propose a branch merge. Right?
<yofel> right
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: ill update when the packages are available , in theory there wont be any errors... well since i uodated i wont get any errors anyway
<_Groo_> yofel: im backporting calligra git from today
<_Groo_> yofel: unfortunatelly beta1 as a lot of breakages... like plan who is a sore state
<_Groo_> yofel: if git is more stable ill upload that to my ppa
<_Groo_> yofel: but is a very cool release... im very happy kivio is back :D
<_Groo_> yofel: we didnt had a first class proggie like that ina long time.. dia is just awful
<yofel> yeah...
<bulldog98_konver> _Groo_: I find git quite stable
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: good to know, ill check it a  few hours
<_Groo_> btw who is Adrien Grellier?
<bulldog98_konver> _Groo_: I even mangaged to do thing with Calligra, I couldn’t find/do with LibreOffice
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: im a great koffice/calligra fan
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: im thrilled they are pushing foward the envelope
<_Groo_> forward
<_Groo_> i based my packages in is great work
<_Groo_> btw guys, i did a little ugly hack cause im lazy
<_Groo_> since calligra is still in flux, i created a calligra-others package where i dump the files that change so i dont have to keep changing all the .installs all the time
<bulldog98_konver> I even haven’t LibreOffice installed. I only use Calligra git
<_Groo_> when calligra goes gold, ill remove the -others and put the files in the proper places :D
<_Groo_> laziness FTW!
<ScottK> I'd suggest calligra-experimental.  We've used nomenclatures like that before.
<bulldog98> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim-runtime/4.6.0/ is this ok
<bulldog98> or should I compile that into one commit?
<yofel> nah, the commit count doesn't matter, stil the same merge
<yofel> *still
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: I’ll propose it then
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim-runtime/4.6.0/+merge/64308
<bulldog98_konver> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim/4.6.0/+merge/64604
<bulldog98_konver> is having 2 udevd running normal?
<ScottK> I have three.  No idea what's expected.
<bulldog98_konver> ScottK: ok thought there would be zombie processes around
<ScottK> Maybe, but if there are, you aren't alone.
<_Groo_> guys where can i find gstreamer vdpau support?
<_Groo_> is it part of the gstreamer project or an independent plugin?
<tazz> hi maco
<maco> hello
<apachelogger> yofel: what goes to archive?
<yofel> kdepim 4.6 oneiric
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> not before QA
<yofel> well, branch isn't merged yet either, too tired to do that today
<apachelogger> last time we discussed it the consensus was: first test, if it works good enough -> upload to archive, if not -> ppa
<yofel> and the packages in staging should mostly ~work
<yofel> apachelogger: what's the difference if we'll have the same thing as 4.6.80 out in a bit?
<apachelogger> yofel: because we know 4.7 will have production quality due to 7 releases before that with constant improvement
<apachelogger> whereas 4.6 is entirely new and has yet to proof it self in life production envrionments 
<yofel> true, but whoever runs O should know that...
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, but if it turns out crap we can wrap our minds inside out to get it replaced with 4.4 again
<yofel> anyway, let's look at it again tomorrow
<apachelogger> which btw then breaks every pim setup done in oneiric
<yofel> 4.4 shouldn't be compatilbe with 4.7 anyway
<yofel> -> tomorrow
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pogo
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can u do C stuff without asking over 9000 questions?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm scanning for a char with scanf("%c",&znak);
<Quintasan> apachelogger: however the next this that is called is fgets and I get no chance to input anything
 * apachelogger points out that apachelogger is most of the time in verbose mode and thus it is iether 9000 questions or an explentation of why things are the way they are
<Quintasan> How do I stop scanf from passing an newline there?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: passing?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: scanf("%c",&znak);
 * apachelogger points out that apachelogger always implemented getchar solutions ^^
<Quintasan> that goes to switch(znak)
<Quintasan> and when I press 1 and then press enter
<Quintasan> it calls a function which uses fgets
<Quintasan> it uses it three times
<Quintasan> the first time I get no chance to input anything
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> I will need more code than that
<Quintasan> beware
<Quintasan> I did not write that
<apachelogger> generally what you need to watch out for:
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/82519
<Quintasan> fragment of code
<apachelogger> scanf leaves the newline
<apachelogger> fgets will append newline and \o
<apachelogger> \0 rather
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I like how one does not understand the variable names :D
<Quintasan> You shall not complain about that
<Quintasan> I might get alcohol for fixing that
<Quintasan> That's why I somehow agreed to trying to fix that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: znak is filled with fgets?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> znak is only used to ask user for the choice in the whole switch(znak) statement
<Quintasan> and the code used to get znak value from user is obviously scanf("%c",&znak);
<apachelogger> hmhmmm
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so
<apachelogger> switching over strings like that makes me wanna barf  :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so the problem is in the part of the code that I do not see (aka fgets?)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you want that function which uses fgets?
<apachelogger> not particularly
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/82531
<apachelogger> I can say for sure that you have a \n in stdin left
<Quintasan> I can conclude that as well
<Quintasan> What I want to know, is how the hell do I get rid of it
<apachelogger> so what is the problem?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: getchar
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> http://bytes.com/topic/c/answers/533187-scanf-problem
<apachelogger> see second code snippet
<apachelogger> essentially you scanf and then do a getchar without assignment to a variable
<apachelogger> hence you get rid of the \n
<apachelogger> I suppose you could also flush stdin
<apachelogger> though that is more expensive I believe
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do I also get alcohol now?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is that cpp?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nope, it's fucking mixed code
<Quintasan> it uses cpp and c at once
<Quintasan> @_@
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> cpp is c with more cruft :P
<apachelogger> just wondering why one would use c functions there instead of streams, but oh wellz
<apachelogger>   fgets(this->imie, sizeof(this->imie), stdin);
<apachelogger> also those this just make me cry
<Quintasan> why?
 * Quintasan is a newfag
<Quintasan> I'm just happy most of that code works
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the this is useless unless you have a variable named imie at the scope of the code line
<apachelogger> which is not the case
<apachelogger> well, not unless there is a global imie floating around somewhere which would theEvil(tm)
<Quintasan> I'm just making that shit work
<apachelogger> as long as I get beer I am happy with all the code you throw at me :P
<apachelogger> for sufficient amounts of beer you might even get me to fix up pyth0rn code
<apachelogger> too bad sheytan is not around, he might like to know that
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-15
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> we are approaching late in relativity to early
<apachelogger> G
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/5ewgs.jpg
<ScottK> debfx: Please fix:
<ScottK> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ScottK>  plasma-widget-networkmanagement : Breaks: knm-runtime but 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ScottK>                                    Breaks: network-manager-pptp-kde but 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ScottK> (live cd build failures today)
<bulldog98> yofel: around?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: around?
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275625
<ubottu> KDE bug 275625 in muon "Muon doesn’t let the user see if eg there is an override problem" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hoe far is the developement of kubutu mobile for the N900?
<bulldog98> yofel: Do you have the release notes ready?
<bulldog98> has someone found bugs in my kdepim packaging?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: iirc we already have a snapshot for calligra
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: have you tested the kdepim upgrade?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'm waiting for my new interwebz
<shadeslayer> i shall have all the supremacy of 1Mbits
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: do you know if the release announcement is finished?
<shadeslayer> uh .. release announcement for KDE PIM? iirc promo guys were working on it last i checked
<bulldog98> cause I’m going to go swimming and it would be good if it could be released and announced today
<bulldog98> the only part missing in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental is kdepim
<bulldog98> if nobody finds errors it should be copied out of ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging
<bulldog98> Quintasan: have you tested the kdepim upgrade?
<Quintasan> No I did not
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: oh 
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: my string was approved
<shadeslayer> ?
 * shadeslayer checks mail
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: normally you wait about 1-2 days if noone says no it can go
<shadeslayer> oh btw X Men first class is not so good ... i found it a bit boring as compared to X Men Wolverine
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you got 3 oks no no
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: uh what?
 * shadeslayer does not see anything in his mail, checking ML
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: the backport has 3 ok votes and no no vote
<shadeslayer> ah
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m suscribed
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: should *i* commit it to kdelibs or will adawit do that?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I guess adawit will do that
<shadeslayer> alright, will have a SRU debdiff later this evening
<bulldog98> just poke him
<shadeslayer> he's not on IRC alot, already sent him a email
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: who is involved in the promo stuff, so I can poke him/her
<shadeslayer> no idea ... all i remember is that the've sent a email to promo team
<bulldog98> hm I’ll test the install and if it works ok I’ll push it
<bulldog98> I have a pc without the final installed :)
<debfx> ScottK: should be fixed now
<bulldog98> debfx: is 4:4.5.96 smaller than 4:4.5.96-0ubuntu0~ppa1 ?
<debfx> bulldog98: yes
<bulldog98> ok me needs an other upload of kdepim
<bulldog98> if I change that to  4:4.5.96-1 it will be greater I guess
<fabo> debfx: you might want to sync kile -2 package. there's a regression reported on Debian.
<debfx> fabo: have you uploaded it already?
<fabo> debfx: not yet. I won't have time to look at it before tonight
 * bulldog98 is now away the ~ppa10 and ~ppa9~natty3 should fix the override issue
<debfx> hm looks like an upstream regression
<fabo> debfx: you can move forward on kile
<fabo> it was a user local issue
<debfx> ok
<debfx> fabo: do you plan to update qtcreator soon?
<fabo> debfx: on my todo but had issues to reach this item on my list
<fabo> it can't happen before next week :(
<debfx> fabo: I can help with packaging it if you want
<fabo> debfx: do you want to fix a build on kfreebsd? :)
<fabo> debian bug 600652
<ubottu> Debian bug 600652 in src:qtcreator "qtcreator: FTBFS on kfreebsd-*: expected unqualified-id before 'int'" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/600652
<yofel> bulldog98: you do realize -1 means the package comes from debian? use -0ubuntu1
<debfx> fabo: I don't have a kfreebsd system
<yofel> I'll retest kdepim in a bit
<fabo> debfx: me too, I'm using kfreebsd with kvm
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> anyone around to upload a package to oneiric?
<ScottK> Maybe.
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> my patch isn't being picked up by debdiff :/
<shadeslayer> if someone could upload this to oneiric : http://paste.kde.org/82849
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> whos taking care of kdepim in staging again?
<_Groo_> found a new bug in latest update :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: ^^
<_Groo_> bulldog98: ping
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: tks
<_Groo_> basically theres a dead lock in kleopatra, kdepim-dev
<_Groo_> if you install kdepim-dev it removes kleopatra and vice versa
<_Groo_> and it shouldnt
<shadeslayer> checking
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: whats the error message?
<_Groo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627399/
<_Groo_> and vice versa
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: tried checking if there's a new kleopatra or sth?
<shadeslayer> kleopatra2 or sth
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: nope, there isnt
<_Groo_> its a classic cross dep bug
<_Groo_> it cames down to libassuan
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: are you on oneiric?
<_Groo_> i think when bulldog98 made the last change he might have misstyped it or something
<_Groo_> libassuan without the 2 is from natty, with the 2 is for oneiric
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> oneiric has no libassuan2 :P
<shadeslayer> they removed it iirc
<shadeslayer> quite possibly thats what is conflicting
<yofel> it's the other way around, natty needs libassuan2-dev, oneiric needs libassuan-dev
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: its even worse
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hm?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: take a look at this
<_Groo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627410/
<_Groo_> libassuan-dev which is in natty main, version 1.0.5 has reverse dependency of kdepim-dev
<_Groo_> libassuan2-dev which is in universe ALSO has kdepim-dev has reversed dependency :P
<_Groo_> DEAD LOCK! APT WINS!
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> iirc libassuan-dev is the older version
<_Groo_> yeah
<_Groo_> but it doesnt matter
<_Groo_> one is in main with higher priority
<_Groo_> thats why kdepim-dev is removing kleopatra and libassuan2
<shadeslayer> libassuan-dev is in main? 0.o
<_Groo_> look at the paste!
<shadeslayer> no, i'm surprised
<_Groo_> 1.0.5-1build1 (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<_Groo_> its libassuan2 which is in universe
<shadeslayer> yeah ... that ... oh ..
<_Groo_> but both have same kdepim-dev (with no version number) as dependency
<_Groo_> so basically kdepim-dev is broken in 4.6.0
<_Groo_> we can always say it was apachelogger fault... when theres a bug, blame apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> ^^
<_Groo_> ;)
<_Groo_> apt gets confused :D and borks :D
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ideas?
<shadeslayer> nope ... 
<yofel> _Groo_, shadeslayer: kdepim 4.6 needs assuan2
<yofel> libassuan in oneiric is version 2, in natty 1, but natty has libassuan2 
<yofel> libassuan2 was our package, libassuan is from debian and was updated and synced in O
<yofel> bulldog98: so check that wherever you're depending on assuan, you choose the right one for the release you're building for
<_Groo_> yofel: ok how to solve this?
<_Groo_> yofel: im just the messenger :D
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: you wait for bulldog98 to fix it i guess
<yofel> kdepim 4.6 should depend on libassuan for oneiric and libassuan2 for natty
<yofel> no real other way to fix this
<_Groo_> yofel: libassuan-dev in main and libassuan2-dev in universe
<yofel> well, doesn't matter for natty, we're building for PPAs, for oneiric use libassuan-dev
<_Groo_> you can see in the paste that both libassuan*-dev have kdepim-dev with no version as reverse dependency
<_Groo_> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/627410/
<_Groo_> when you install kleopatra and libassuan2, libassuan-dev and kdepim-dev are removed
<_Groo_> yofel: it matters to me, im on natty
<_Groo_> and if this goes into experimental will matter to other users too
<_Groo_> when hyou install kdepim-dev, libassuan2-0 and kleopatra are removed :P
<_Groo_> yofel: but we have both in natty
<_Groo_> i think thats the culprit
<_Groo_> big mess :D
<yofel> not a mess, just pretty tricky to get right
<yofel> and I just mean it doesn't matter for the build, we can use packages from universe in the PPAs
<yofel> so either use libassuan2 or backport libassuan from O
<bulldog98> _Groo_, yofel: I’m back and I’ll fix it now
<_Groo_> bulldog98: hey bulldog98 , sorry to be the bringer of bad news :P
<_Groo_> bulldog98: can you explain how are you going to solve this? just morbid curiosity :)
<_Groo_> bulldog98: its always nice to see how the pros solve this kinda stuff that gets me scratching for hours
<bulldog98> _Groo_: would be easier, if I would have a sufficent graphics card (nothing expensive) but I don’t have money for that
<_Groo_> bulldog98: what a graphic card has to do with it?
<_Groo_> bulldog98: i dont see the relation oO
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: lol i was wondering the same thing :P
<shadeslayer> i am rather
<_Groo_> bulldog98: im not mark in disquise so i dont have money to buy a card for you :D
<bulldog98> _Groo_: it’s dam buggy and I can’t work good, cause it sometimes randomly crashes
<bulldog98> _Groo_: that’s a thing I hope to fix in a few months
<_Groo_> i suaully make -f /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/utils.mk list-missing but i dont think this case applies
<_Groo_> stupid quesstion for tghe pros
<_Groo_> because this tells me what files i missed in install, but not the old one i declared in .install and are no longer in debian/tmp
<_Groo_> is there a way to compare the files i declared in .install files to what is in debian/tmp and tell me what changed?
<_Groo_> bulldog98: ATI?
<_Groo_> its the reverse
<bulldog98> _Groo_: no nvidia and intel
<_Groo_> is there a way to achieve this without doing debuild -us -uc -nc each time and wait forever and then see one file at a time
<_Groo_> bulldog98: ahh combo... they can be a bitch
<bulldog98> _Groo_: set up a pbuilder
<_Groo_> bulldog98: have you seen the new optimus project and related stuff?
<bulldog98> _Groo_: no one with Intel other with Nvidia
<_Groo_> bulldog98: nvidia isnt bad, i have one, works pretty slick with the evil drivers
<bulldog98> _Groo_: no link please
 * bulldog98 needs to move the root partion for speeding up the computer
<_Groo_> bulldog98: even the boot screen (forgot the name), not grub, agfter that
<bulldog98> _Groo_: thats the point I don’t get them installed and I use vrms :)
<_Groo_> bulldog98: its for combo GPUS, the new APus.. dont hitnk it will change anything with your setup
<_Groo_> bulldog98: why dont you install them?
<_Groo_> bulldog98: stallman is that you mate?
<_Groo_> bulldog98: and what pbuilder gives me besides a virtual system? it wont help me with this use case scenario i think
<bulldog98> _Groo_: just use a proper config I’ll post mine to you
<_Groo_> bulldog98: k, tks
<_Groo_> bulldog98: but how do i do what i want with pbluider? see what changed from declared files in .install and removes files from an update (lets say in git) that no longer reside in debian/tmp/whatever.
<_Groo_> the oposite is crystal clear and easy
<_Groo_> this one... not so much :P\
<bulldog98> you get an error that points you to it and then you get shell access in pbuilder and the build data is cached so you’ll need 1min to rerun the build process
<_Groo_> bulldog98: isnt that the same of using debuild with -nc?
<bulldog98> _Groo_: yes you can pass it -j4 btw
<bulldog98> makes it faster
<_Groo_> bulldog98: yeah i use it
<_Groo_> bulldog98: the problem is the finding and all the horrible disk I/O it uses... im just gonna bash here
<_Groo_> bulldog98: i cant receive im using a webchat, behind a proxy sorry
<_Groo_> bulldog98: send to paulo dot miguel dot dias at gmail
<_Groo_> bulldog98: pls :)
<bulldog98> _Groo_: send
<_Groo_> bulldog98: tks a lot :)
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: MUCH MUCH easier way
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: for krita for ex, use
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: grep -FzZ `cat ../krita.install`
<_Groo_> it will show you what he DOESNT find
<_Groo_> so i just need to edit krita.install, and cut those :D
<_Groo_> i do a for loop for all *.install with this check and ill have a list of what changed :D
<bulldog98_konver> _Groo_: ah ok
 * bulldog98_konver hates his graphics card
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: install the proprietary drivers and be happy
<_Groo_> pragmatism always loses to convencience
<bulldog98_konver> the intel one only does 2D now, Nvidia stuff crashes all the time
<_Groo_> convenience*
<bulldog98_konver> _Groo_: I’m trying to do that, but it hasn’t worked the first time
<bulldog98_konver> now it worked
<_Groo_> bulldog98_konver: do what?
<bulldog98_konver> _Groo_: install the bloob
<yofel> which driver and which release?
<yofel> driver version actually
<bulldog98> oneiric and the current bloob
<bulldog98> 270.41.19-0ubuntu1
<yofel> that is supposed to work with 3.0, though I'm on 275 currently
<bulldog98> yofel: it works now only the installation fail cause of kdm freeze
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> !find ide_version.h:
<ubottu> Package/file ide_version.h does not exist in natty
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah I had kdm freezes that lead to a un rebootable pc
<bulldog98> I still could do ssh stuff, but nothing on the mashine itself
<yofel> ouch
<bulldog98> hard to hard reset it
<bulldog98> s/hard/had/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "had to hard reset it"
<shadeslayer> heh, just found a bug in Dolphin from trunk
<bulldog98> had a small freeze again. I start to thing that it’s maybe a hardware issue
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have neon running right now?
<shadeslayer> with all them debug symbols
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> fooey
<debfx> fabo: 2.2 builds fine on kfreebsd
<shadeslayer> debfx: could you do a upload to oneiric?
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/82849/raw
<debfx> shadeslayer: is that commit part of 4.7 beta 1?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> rather
<shadeslayer> it will be part of KDE 4.7
<shadeslayer> debfx: but KDE 4.7 isn't going to be packaged soon enough and i also plan to SRU this
<debfx> so it's not?
<shadeslayer> debfx: it was commited 20 days ago, after Beta 1 was released, so no
<debfx> shadeslayer: you need to open a bug if you want to SRU it
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes, but the fix needs to be oneiric first
<debfx> shadeslayer: I can just upload the fix to natty and oneiric at the same time
<shadeslayer> sure, lemme give you the debdiff for natty
<debfx> have you figured out why it hasn't been committed to 4.6?
<shadeslayer> debfx: it will be
<shadeslayer> it needed a string approval
<shadeslayer> which was approved today
<debfx> ok, good
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/82969 << natty
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=130806148025343&w=2 << string exception thread over here
<debfx> shadeslayer: you still need to open a bug report
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> debfx: just for the SRU?
<debfx> shadeslayer: just open a bug with a short summary, link the upstream bug and add a test case to verify the fix
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> debfx: bug 797849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 797849 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Add rev 3bbd4496 from kde4libs trunk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797849
<debfx> shadeslayer: the test case should say which browser to test with
 * shadeslayer fixes
<bulldog98> !info kdepim
<ubottu> kdepim (source: kdepim): Personal Information Management apps from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.10-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
 * bulldog98 got an report of an user, that the upgrade from 4.4.10 to 4.6.0 worked
<bulldog98> yofel: is the announcement ready?
<shadeslayer> debfx: done
<debfx> thanks
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: playboy :)
<bulldog98> rotf
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yeah, took it from the bug report itself
<shadeslayer> so don't look at me :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I will defently report this to apachelogger :P
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<yofel> yeah, I think kdepim should work fine if you're not MoDaX and have like 100k mails on imap
<shadeslayer> kubuntu is doomed then, he will spend all day looking at prn
<shadeslayer> yofel: or apachelogger as well
<yofel> yeah
 * yofel opens kmail for a test
<yofel> I've got like 40k too
<bulldog98> yofel: that’s doable
<bulldog98> yofel: I just reindex whole hd (300 GiBi Data) with Nepomuk :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I don’t get the bug where is the request for user input on that site?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: whut?
<yofel> the amount of data isn't really the question there, reindexing your kernel source checkout will take it down
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: if you click on it *now* it will not give you a warning
<yofel> although nepomuk is usable here (without strigi)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: then open it using konqueror
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/konqueror/firefox
<bulldog98> +/
<shadeslayer> using FF you should see a warning
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: btw is that a microsoft site?
<shadeslayer> nope
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: so what’s wrong with that site?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: seen the KDE Bug?
<yofel> hm, I wonder why kmail shows me my account twice and local folders twice too though...
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94867
<ubottu> KDE bug 94867 in http "[testcase] No warning for fake links using username and password field of URL" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’ll look into that
<yofel> hm, 55309 mails :)
<bulldog98> yofel: I have 4 times local folders :)
<bulldog98> on one pc
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: saw the notification and I think I understood it
<bulldog98> yofel: do you want to copy the kdepim stuff over?
<bulldog98> runtime is already there
<yofel> hm, after killing kmail and restarting it the dup. acc. is gone
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe we should say, that bug reports should go upstream and that they would like to see user feedback
<yofel> we already say the first, and where should the feedback go?
<yofel> ppa10 is newest?
<yofel> hm, you have a debian/patches/debian-changes-4\:4.6.0-0ubuntu0~ppa1, please remove that or convert that into a properly named patch if it's needed
<bulldog98> yofel: #kontact I’d guess :) or bugs.kde.org
<yofel> the oneiric kdepim-dev depends on boost 1.42 which can't work, needs to be 1.46
<yofel> and 1.42 for natty
 * bulldog98 is going to update the oneiric stuff
<bulldog98> yofel: have you checked the bzr if there is everything ok?
<yofel> not yet, I'll look now
<bulldog98> yofel: I guess that’s also there
<yofel> bzr at least doesn't have the auto-patch
<yofel> but the boost depends for -dev need to be fixed in bzr
<bulldog98> yofel: I’m doing that right now
<bulldog98> yofel: I don’t know why there is always that debian-changes… patch it annoys me
<yofel> bulldog98: if you apply any changes to the upstream source without using quilt they'll be put into that auto-generated patch at source package build time
<bulldog98> yofel: I haven’t put any changes to the sources
<bulldog98> I think so at least
<yofel> well, the patch has modifications in kdepim-4.6.0/akregator/src/articlelistview.cpp
<bulldog98> yofel: I think I may have droped a patch, but actually it shouldn’t have been droped
<bambee> evening
<bulldog98> yofel: worse I droped the patch but reintroduced the bugs
<yofel> magic
 * bulldog98 feels ashamed for doing such things
<yofel> nah, quilt can be confusing
<bulldog98> yofel: I think I did a quilt pop -a or something like that
<bulldog98> and it made that things appear again
<bulldog98> that’s stupid
<yofel> usual case for me when I get such a file is that it simply reverts some patchs because I didn't use quilt right
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I blame you for quilt :)
<yofel> lol
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll reupload now with 0ubuntu1 instead of 0ubuntu0
<yofel> sure, keep the ~ppa though
<bulldog98> yofel: that was the plan
<bulldog98> :)
<bulldog98> yofel: but good that you remind me after I reintroduced a bug :)
<yofel> well, you almost never want a debian-changes-* patch in your source, unless it's something totally trivial
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: wouldn’t it be cooler if that patch would use KMessageWidget? atleast in 4.7
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: bug adawit :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: or we poke agateau to port that patch to KMessageWidget in kdelibs :)
<shadeslayer> *shrug
<shadeslayer> haven't used KMessageWidget evar
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: read muon code I think it’s used in there by JontheEchidna
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: or read http://agateau.wordpress.com/2011/04/21/kde-ux-2011/
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: popup seems better
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping ping ping
<_Groo_> bulldog98: can you check if the kmail icon/desktop file is missing?
<_Groo_> its not showing up in the kmenu
<_Groo_> bulldog98: usr/share/applications/kde4/KMail2.desktop is nowhere to be found
<_Groo_> bulldog98: ping
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yofel went to sleep i think
<yofel> not yet
<yofel> hm yeah, desktop file seems missing
<_Groo_> yofel: fix? :D or at least poke bulldog98 
<yofel> well, you poked him already, and I'm busy here, sry
<_Groo_> yofel: ok :D
<debfx> shadeslayer: I've uploaded kde4libs. just two small things: you need to set the distribution to *-proposed for SRUs and a changelog line was too long
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> debfx: thanks! :)
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll fix it
<yofel> it wasn't in the list-missing output?
<bulldog98> yofel: the damed locals flod me
<yofel> put them into not-installed then
<bulldog98> yofel: they are about 440 lines
<yofel> fooey
<bulldog98> do you really want to put me them into not-installed?
<yofel> no, just read through them carefully..
<bulldog98> yofel: that was what I thought, too maybe a seperate local tarball would have been better
<bulldog98> yofel: I put the output of that into a file and went trought maybe I dded one time more than I should have done
<_Groo_> bulldog98: ping
<bulldog98> _Groo_: pong is already fixed
 * bulldog98 won’t be around tomorrow, so you have to fix the things on your own (but there are no issues left)
<_Groo_> bulldog98: k tks for the quick asnwer :D if i find more bugs, ill annoy you again :D
<bulldog98> _Groo_: you have to annoy someone else, cause I won’t be around tomorrow :P
<_Groo_> bulldog98: i saw your msg :D
<_Groo_> bulldog98: dont worry ill wait for you to come back to annoy you further ;)
 * _Groo_ thinks no one appreciates is hard work
 * bulldog98 thinks about not comeing back :D
<yofel> hey!
<yofel> we're already understaffed, don't do that! (please)
<bulldog98> yofel: just a joke
<yofel> :P
<bulldog98> :)
<bulldog98> yofel: btw who is there atm?
<_Groo_> bulldog98: quick, ask for cookies!
<_Groo_> bulldog98: and some beer
<_Groo_> bulldog98: and maybe a graphics card!
<yofel> bulldog98: where?
<bulldog98> _Groo_: went better as I installed the blob
<bulldog98> yofel: In the team
<bulldog98> :)
<yofel> well, !ninjas, although currently most are busy doing something else than packaging...
<bulldog98> good time to start becomeing a kubuntu-member :)
<bulldog98> !help concil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help concil
 * bulldog98 now really needs to go to bed
<yofel> add yourself to the meeting page, organise one, and prepare your wiki page
<bulldog98> gn8
<yofel> gut nacht
<bulldog98> yofel: next we
<yofel> sure :)
<_Groo_> i dont have the time to be a kubuntu-member, i barely can cope with beeing an unoficial minion
<_Groo_> btw, i packages calligra git from yesterday
<_Groo_> the packages are ok now
<_Groo_> BUt is still very unstable in some apps, like plan for ex
<_Groo_> but a lot of promisse, love it already
<JontheEchidna> as a general note, as I am now employed I will not be available from 13:00 to 21:00 UTC
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: GZ john
<JontheEchidna> aww, bulldog98 left, was going to answer his question
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh congratulations!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: where will you be working?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: software development department of the company my dad works at
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: which is? :D
<JontheEchidna> Bittware, you've probably not heard of it
<shadeslayer> uh .. i think i have
<JontheEchidna> orly?
<shadeslayer> iirc my prof mentioned it in passing during one of our lectures in embedded systems
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i'm serious :P
<JontheEchidna> huh, neat
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, they make DSP hardware
<shadeslayer> yeah, he teaches us Digital system design :P
<JontheEchidna> France and China are using the hardware in their high-speed rail systems
<JontheEchidna> for handling the brakes, iirc
<shadeslayer> neat 
<JontheEchidna> I'm currently working on converting rpm packaging of some of their stuff to .deb
<JontheEchidna> and I might get to do some Qt programming once I'm done with that
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> So basically it's everything I have experience in and enjoy doing, plus I get paid monies.
<JontheEchidna> I'm excited
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thats the best part!
<shadeslayer> no sheytan
<shadeslayer> sigh
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-16
<micahg> is it a known issue that kdepim apps are being asked to be removed in oneiric?
<shadeslayer> micahg: uh what?
<micahg> I just tried upgrading and it wanted to remove akregator and friends, I'll verify later
 * micahg still uses aptitude, so maybe that's it
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> you need apt-get
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone could have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports and write up a replacement for the Kubuntu (Adept) section.
<ScottK> claydoh: ^^^ Would you be up for that?
<micahg> shadeslayer: was just a mirror issue (wasn't caught up yet)
<shadeslayer> micahg: ah :)
<shadeslayer> morning everyone \o
<shadeslayer> OMG moin moin upgrade \o/.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: apachelogger yofel ^^
<valorie> which wiki is that, shadeslayer?
<valorie> the main Ubuntu one?
<jussi> doe anyone else have that the dialogs in ark are unbeleivably small and need to be resized to see anything? 
<Tm_T> valorie: main, yes
<Tm_T> shadeslayer was too excited to provide any source, so https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-June/000859.html
<valorie> awesome!
<Quintasan_> Wiki.ubuntu.com Moin Upgrade 2011/06/16 @ 2300 UTC
<Quintasan_> I'm not seeing things?
<felimwhiteley> not exactly the place to ask but did kontact2/kdepim-4.6.4 or whatever it's called ever get packaged in the PPA? I've searched last few days looking for docs and am not finding anything.. it's my work machine so I don't fancy trying out the experimental PPA.. 
 * felimwhiteley noticed caldav is finally in akonadi \\o/
<yofel> morning
<yofel> shadeslayer: WHUT o.O?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> i know
<shadeslayer> yofel: i must be dreaming
 * shadeslayer hates his new router
<yofel> felimwhiteley: we do have packages, but we're still fixing bugs in them, hopefully should be done today
<felimwhiteley> yofel: ah that makes sense.. I jsut thought I was missing something.. had checked my version.. online.. saw kdepimlibs5 and thought that might be it.. anyway thanks, clears it up some more
 * Quintasan wonders why the hell he can't move slider in amarok
<jussi> Quintasan: did you get your board? 
<Quintasan> nope :S
<jussi> Quintasan: what happened? 
<Quintasan> Service request is pending~~
<Quintasan> makes me want go and fuck that discount
<jussi> from freescale? 
<Quintasan> of course
<jussi> thats insane
<persia> Quintasan: Do you happen to remember the names of any of the Freescale folk with whom you spoke at UDS?  You might try to work around it that way.
<persia> They might not be able to help, but it beats just being annoyed :)
<Quintasan> persia: I tried asking Arwen (she was handling the voucher distribution) but I couldn't somehow get a hold of her
<persia> Oh :(
<Quintasan> Maybe it's the time zone difference but on weekends I'm usually not in bed until 4 in the morning
<Quintasan> If that doesn't work out I can always do the procedure as if it was with no discount but I will probably have to pay something around $20
<persia> In customs charges?
<Quintasan> Something like this
<jussi> Quintasan: just do that. We will find the cash if its an issue for you. 
<Quintasan> What I learned is that Polish customs allow only 10% discount to go through without any problems
<Quintasan> If it's more they start making problems.
 * jussi thinks the dev time is more important than a few dollars here
<Quintasan> jussi: Meh, I'll pay up, sending the no-discount papers
<sheytan> yo!
<sheytan> ho do I upgrade from natty to oneric aplha now?
<shadeslayer> !upgrade | sheytan
<ubottu> sheytan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i can haz mockup?
<sheytan> shadeslayer for? :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: for my GSoC project :)
<sheytan> which is?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: a KCM module to add/remove syncevolution configs
<shadeslayer> sheytan: like what telepathy does
<sheytan> sure, but not today. Need to finish my artwork for job. Propably tomorrow, k? :)
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> my ff is broken
<shadeslayer> looks horrible
<sheytan> shadeslayer no new releases found
<sheytan> i want to upgrade my 11.04 to 11.10
<shadeslayer> you need the -d flag
<sheytan> in do-release-upgrade ?
<sheytan> works ;d
<shadeslayer> yes: do-release-upgrade -d
<sheytan> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> sure np :)
<sheytan> is there the latest build of kde 4.7 too?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> being worked upon
<sheytan> how about pim? ;d
<shadeslayer> a couple of bugs are being ironed out iirc
<sheytan> well, i want to follow oneiric changes ;)
<sheytan> ok, 40 minuts of sleep until the dload is finished. Brb :D
<Quintasan> yofel: Do we have the newest and latest KDEPIM to test?
<yofel> is in staging
<yofel> need to look at it again, but if he fixed what we found yesterday it should be ready
<yofel> still, needs retest
<Quintasan> yofel: please look I will test
<Quintasan> any test cases or just upgrade from KMail1 and see if works?
<yofel> no test case I'm aware of, other than getting someone to test it that uses kmail more than I do
<yofel> hm, still not fixed
<yofel> well, half fixed..
<bambee> evening
<shadeslayer> hey bambee
<bambee> hey!
<bambee> ;)
<Quintasan_> bambee: \o
<shadeslayer> yofel: where do i report results of upgrade for KDEPIM 4.6?
<Quintasan> The package is half broken shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: installed fine
<shadeslayer> i haz base packages
<Quintasan> yofel: Said something is missing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: maybe for oneiric? i see a upload for oneiric
<Quintasan> Why do you ask me? I didn't do that
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<shadeslayer> bbiab, need to test PIM
 * Quintasan goes to read something and I think I'll do some 4.7 magic
<Quintasan> voodoo magic :3
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> Quintasan: what's missing?
<Quintasan> [20:19:23] <yofel> well, half fixed..
<yofel> ah, kdepim-dev was still broken, fix should've built now
<yofel> checking
<Quintasan> oh k
 * Quintasan installs
<Quintasan> staging?
<yofel> k, kdepim-dev installable
<yofel> right, staging
<sheytan> apachelogger pingi
<Quintasan> 40 removals
<Quintasan> wtf
<yofel> reason?
<Quintasan> moment
<Quintasan> removing every ppa
<Quintasan> I'll just freaking remove KDEPIM and reinstall it
<yofel> well, shouldn't be necessary...
<Quintasan> no freaking idea
<Quintasan> apt-get upgrade
<Quintasan> held
<Quintasan>   akregator kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime korganizer libkdepim4
<Quintasan> what the...
<Quintasan> yofel: libkmbox and libakonadi-calendar4 look like resons
<Quintasan> libakonadi-calendar4: libakonadi-kde4  (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1) and libkcalcore4 (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1) (UNSATISFIED)
<Quintasan> and libkmbox libkmime4 (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1) (UNSATISFIED)   
<yofel> what akonadi do you have installed, if it's the versions you probably removed a PPA
<yofel> wtf...
<Quintasan> 4:4.6.4-0ubuntu1~natty1~ppa1 installed
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> works
<Quintasan> I must have disable kubuntu-ppa
 * Quintasan got a new HDD
<Quintasan> gotta backup stuff
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> My IMAP inbox is no longer there :S
<yofel> so much for conversion works...
<sheytan> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/930/login22.png
<sheytan> lookie :D
<shadeslayer> ok so
<shadeslayer> Akonadi is now sync'ing 3 years worth of mail
<shadeslayer> lets see :>
<shadeslayer> not  ... imageshack again :'(
<yofel> I wonder rather how to get kmail to show my mails, for some folder I have thousands of mails in there and it only shows a few
<Quintasan> IMHO it should sync headers only
<shadeslayer> scratch that, 5 years of mail
<yofel> and the offline mode is junk
<shadeslayer> yofel: offline mode is junk?
<shadeslayer> why so?
<yofel> it shows my mails, but if I'm without a network connection I can't actually read anything
<yofel> sure, this is IMAP, but then it should store a copy of the mail for offline usage
<shadeslayer> uhm, you need to enable disconnected mode
<shadeslayer> its under the advanced tab of the akonadi IMAP resource
<sheytan> shadeslayer here you are. Your quality breaker :D http://i.imgur.com/pS1A4.jpg
<yofel> I did, then I told it to check for mail, waited a bit, and since it didn't seem to do anything I tried again and still couldn't read them
<yofel> let's try again...
<shadeslayer> sheytan:  <3
<Quintasan> Last messages in Kubuntu Devel ML are from march
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> someone plz implement that
<sheytan> shadeslayer put it on the ML please :)
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> as soon as the Label gets sync'd :P
<sheytan> btw, i found out a cool text. it says "crApple" :D
<sheytan> and please someone show it to appachelogger :D
<sheytan> it's time for me now
<sheytan> so bye all :)
<yofel> ok, works for NEW mails
<Quintasan> oy sheytan it's not even midnight :P
<Quintasan> oh wait
<sheytan> Quintasan i'm kinda tired from few days
<sheytan> need  to sleep that
<Quintasan> school <-- I was like skipping this whole week :P
 * sheytan remembers the times he skipped school. <3!
<yofel> but it still only shows me a waiting circle for my bugmail folder with no mails
<yofel> :(
<Quintasan> I fcking hate that mail I get from Launchpad
<sheytan> ok, Gnight all :)
<yofel> sigh, maybe I purge my kmail setting
<yofel> settings
<yofel> this isn't usable...
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah i had to purge everything
<yofel> *should purge
<shadeslayer> only then did it work
<shadeslayer> kmail kept quitting
<yofel> nah, it's running, but it doesn't list the mails in the folders :(
<yofel> seem to wait for something, forever
<yofel> *seems
 * yofel is somewhat tired today -.-
<Quintasan> It should die with fire
<shadeslayer> only 2.5 years more to go
<Quintasan> so much for backwards compatibility
<yofel> well, I've mysqld using like ~15% CPU, so it seem to do *something*
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> heh virtuoso is going crazy
 * Quintasan leaves it running
<yofel> fooey, I can't tell it to put deleted mails into my IMAP accounts Trash, they all go to LocalFolders/Trash, and the settings just say 'Trash' as location
<Quintasan> I loathe the Trash handling i KMail
<yofel> well, I remembered again why I'm using thunderbird...
<yofel> and I'm still waiting it to show any of the mails in my bugmail folder (rotating circle...)
<shadeslayer> i just use the browser :P
<yofel> then gmail has a usable software I guess, I don't like the old nor the new GMX online app
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> ok i think this is a bug
<shadeslayer> open a message in the view below the list of emails
<shadeslayer> and try to drag the scrollbar
<shadeslayer> undraggable
<yofel> I don't have that preview pane enabled, sec
<Quintasan> I never understood one thing
<Quintasan> Why the hell are Local Folders necessary?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: system mail ?
<Quintasan> Can't say I have ever used that
<shadeslayer> people also have system generated mail, so that gets dropped into local mail iirc
<shadeslayer> me neither
<yofel> actually I manage to drag it every now and then, but right, this is broken
<shadeslayer> but thats the only logical explanation for that folder to be there
<yofel> wasn't POP3 downloaded into the local folder?
 * shadeslayer reports
<yofel> or I'm mixing something
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> never used POP3
<shadeslayer> deprecated tech is deprecated
<Quintasan> way better than imap
<Quintasan> lol wut
<yofel> lol, not only the preview, if I open the mail in another window the scrollbar isn't draggable either
<Quintasan> tell me that when imap works as someone expects it to
<yofel> works fine in thunderbird :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: IMAP works in thunderbird
<tsimpson> which IMAP? there's like 5 of them now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Thunderbird is not an application
<Quintasan> it's a resource eater
<shadeslayer> what is it then? :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> so is virtuoso and akonadi
<yofel> right
<Quintasan> As I said on UDS
<Quintasan> The concept is great and all
<yofel> actually I think that kmail + akonadi + virtuoso + mysqld uses more memory than thunderbird
<Quintasan> but the execution of this sucks big time
 * Quintasan purges kmail
<yofel> I forgot nepomuk
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you know what my GSoC project is?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> Nope, and TBH most of GSoC projects end up nowhere imo
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: basically deals with sync'ing PIM data onto a anything running Syncevolution 
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Syncevolution?
<Quintasan> What the hell is that?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ah yes, but the ultimate goal of my project is to have a shippable GUI at the end of the program
<Quintasan> More like, why would a normal user care about that?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: care about what?
<shadeslayer> syncevolution?
<yofel> rather implement SecretService spec in kwallet so we can have a working ubuntuone-kde
<Quintasan> syncevolution or whatever it is called
<shadeslayer> he wont
<shadeslayer> syncevolution doesn't have a GUI 
<shadeslayer> it has a GTK GUI , not a Qt/KDE one i mean
<Quintasan> Then WHY do we want it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://syncevolution.org/ 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because it would be really usefull for plasma active
<shadeslayer> for tablet devices and such
<Quintasan> Useful for Plasma Active bleh bleh bleh insert more semantic crap talk
<Quintasan> I don't like it
<Quintasan> No, let me rephrase it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: notice how you can sync google contacts gets sync'd to your phone?
<Quintasan> I don't like what I am seeing at the moment
<shadeslayer> pretty much the same thing for active
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: which is?
<yofel> do we have an offline google reader app for KDE yet? implement that
<Quintasan> the whole semantic magic stuff
<Quintasan> NEVER worked for me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ok, one sec, lemme get that video
<Quintasan> Like that stupid Nepomuk Search
<Quintasan> Look, I have one directory indexed there
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/GhyeE.png
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you haven't looked at anything what nepomuk can do till now :P
<Quintasan> just one
<Quintasan> but nope, it still says it's indexing the contents
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d41bmTSogA4&feature=player_embedded
<shadeslayer> Nepomuk isn't all about data indexing/searching
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you're coming to DS right?
<Quintasan> No idea ATM
<Quintasan> wow cool, look nice but what's this? file searching doesnt work?
<Quintasan> That's the basic functionality, isnt it?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its searching inside videos
<yofel> I get the feeling kmail needs to wait 1 minute / 1000 mails on mysqld to show me the folder contents
<shadeslayer> but what its actually doing is interpolating subtitle files that were added to the indexing
<shadeslayer> and when it does not find a subtitle file it scraps a list of website for subtitle files
<Quintasan> I am not interested in that whilst File searching is not working as expected
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i played with this app for an entire 2 days at conf.kde.in xD
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nepomuk is not about file searching
<Quintasan> Then let me tell you one thing
<Quintasan> We don't have a search utility that works like a normal search utility
<Quintasan> inb4 find
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://desktopsummit.org/program/sessions/think-semantically-nepomuk-and-social-semantic-desktop << attend this in case you come to DS
<Quintasan> Cool stuff, but make it work instead of eating my resources
 * Quintasan is in grumble mode
<Quintasan> look, if I enter D&D into search
<shadeslayer> heh, that i agree with
<shadeslayer> takes up too many resources
<Quintasan> why does Baccano light novel full text showing up in the results?
<Quintasan> the only connection between those two is that they are under Documents/
<shadeslayer> well .. it probably had some relation to D&D
<shadeslayer> maybe you opened them on the same day, one after the another or sth
<shadeslayer> same rating
<Quintasan> Let me show it to you
<shadeslayer> could be anything
<Quintasan> I didnt do any tagging at all
<Quintasan> IDC about that because it doesnt work in a proper fashion for me
<Quintasan> Baccano <----------------distance of relevance between those two --------------------------------------> D&D
<Quintasan> - == 1km in real life
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> ok kde Bug 275854  reported
<ubottu> KDE bug 275854 in general "Cannot drag scroll bars in KMail2" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275854
<Quintasan> Best description for my attitude towards Nepomuk and Co ATM
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<shadeslayer> imap hogging up my entire bandwidth :(
 * debfx would already be happy if dolphin supported proper file searching without indexing
<debfx> like filter filename and content at the same time
<debfx> that would be so much easier to implement and so much more useful than all the semantic desktop blah
<Quintasan> Exactly.
<JontheEchidna> alt + f2, kfind
<JontheEchidna> :P
<shadeslayer> ^^^ :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/3QhC0.png
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/iXMwn.png
<Quintasan> That's what you call working?
<shadeslayer> i don't see what the issue is
<shadeslayer> the files all contain Detroit 
<Quintasan> Detroid - oh lawd awesome, all episodes
<debfx> JontheEchidna: + copy'n'paste the path from dolphin
<Quintasan> I want to look for the Ep 02 directly
<debfx> *very* user friendly
<Quintasan> LOL NO U CAN'T
<JontheEchidna> crtl + f used to launch it in dolphin
<Quintasan> I IZ NOT SUPPORTING THAT
<JontheEchidna> but that went away when the nepomuk search was put it
<JontheEchidna> *in
<shadeslayer> Adding Ep 02 doesn't work?
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/HgYff.png
<Quintasan> sup
 * shadeslayer wonders why he just ssh'd into his own machine
<Quintasan> it doesnt even work with full name
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * Quintasan takes a few deep breaths
<Quintasan> Okay it sucks, I can somehow live without it thanks to keeping stuff organised
<shadeslayer> lol
 * Quintasan wishes ppl stopped making new,useless stuff and improve the BASIC functionality
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: coming to the desktop summit by any chance?
<JontheEchidna> nop
<shadeslayer> fooey
<Quintasan> IT'S IN AUGUST?
<Quintasan> lol k
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will be there most likely
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> great! :D
<Quintasan> Are there any sponsorship stuff or I'm on my own there?
<shadeslayer> iirc they closed sponsorship , might be worth sending a email to claudia / KDE e.V. 
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> whateverf
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you book your room already?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, i got a room in the hostel
<shadeslayer> along with other KDE Participants and gnomies :P
 * Quintasan gotta look at his calendar and stuff
<shadeslayer> ooooh .. its in 2010 now \o/
<Quintasan> I'll make up my mind regarding DS next week
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> heh ... just noticed this : http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/16/indias-oft-delayed-35-tablet-ready-to-ship-unicorns-shed-tear/
<shadeslayer> yofel:  Quintasan i think we should mention that it would be a good idea to take a backup of PIM Data before upgrading
<shadeslayer> apart from that, everything else seems fine
<shadeslayer> night guys
<Quintasan> nn
 * Quintasan goes to bed too
<valorie> unicorns shed tears of joy!
<valorie> love it
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-17
<apachelogger> Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so
<apachelogger> CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kwin.dir/lanczosfilter.o: In function `LanczosShader':
<apachelogger> /home/linaro/kde-workspace/kwin/lanczosfilter.cpp:543: undefined reference to `vtable for KWin::LanczosShader'
<apachelogger> jolly fun
<sheytan> apachelogger pingi
<apachelogger> yes?
<sheytan> apachelogger did you see the modified v. of lightdm?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> nice
<sheytan> like it?
<sheytan> yeah, hope someone will take care bout that ;D
<debfx> ScottK: the issue about ark asking for the format when opening .deb files is bug #797067 (needs SRU verification)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 797067 in kdeutils (Ubuntu Natty) "kerfuffle_libarchive_readonly.desktop missing in package ark in natty 11.04" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797067
<debfx> ScottK: what happened to the amd64 live images?
<shadeslayer> debfx: i think they're called amd64+mac now
<shadeslayer> i was a bit confused myself :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke poke
<apachelogger> wut?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: PM
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i also tore apart the qt graphics system KCM module you designed
<shadeslayer> it was fun
<apachelogger> tore apart?
<shadeslayer> well .. yes .. i went through the entire code isolating stuff that i needed for my own KCM
<apachelogger> scary
<shadeslayer> but for some reason now i have 2 KCM's showing up in systemsettinsg
<shadeslayer> probably because i changed the name of the desktop file and everything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: here's my KCM : http://i.imgur.com/wfawf.png
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my kcm has very nice code
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> even documentation
<apachelogger> who'd have known
<shadeslayer> yes indeed
<shadeslayer> which is why it was a pleasure to tear it apart
<apachelogger> woah, the engineprobe is scary
<apachelogger> g
 * apachelogger must have been on drugs when he came up with that idea
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> debfx: Dunno.  I'll ask re amd64 (the +mac ones don't replace it AFaIK).
<jussi> Quintasan: ping
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks for the pointer on the ark bug.  I'll do the verification test as soon as I have a moment.
<ScottK> debfx: amd64 image issue is fixed and cjwatson is retrying the image build now.
<ScottK> debfx: ark .deb fix verified.  Thanks for looking after it.
<chonlatee> montfras: i have error log in kdm.log.1
<chonlatee> montfras: and i don't understand
<shadeslayer> anyone on a clean install? 
<shadeslayer> of natty
<DarkwingDuck> Clean enough...
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: do you have the kubuntu ppa's enabled?
<DarkwingDuck> No.
<DarkwingDuck> Not yet.
<shadeslayer> oh goody
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: do you have proposed enabled?
 * DarkwingDuck checks
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: bug 797849 awaits you ^_^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 797849 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Natty) "Add rev 3bbd4496 from kde4libs trunk" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797849
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Gimme a sec.
<shadeslayer> sure
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: So, test case... Update and verify that it updates?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: yes, everything is there on the bug report :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, reading it.
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to "100 Suns" by 30 Seconds to Mars [This Is War, 2009] 20 hours ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/1diSFxNvwkKMOI2vcadxy5] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<shadeslayer> kubotu: thou art outdated
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Upgrading... will comment when finished.
<shadeslayer> thanks! :)
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Upgrades just fine. x86 install
<shadeslayer> \o/
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: ++
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: please report and change tag to verification done :)
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: done and done.
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck++
<fabo> debfx: looking into creator now!
<debfx> fabo: great :)
<debfx> fabo: what do you think about setting InitialPreference=9 in the desktop file? I rarely want to start a full IDE when opening a cpp file
<fabo> debfx: let me try the diff, otherwise I'm fine with the changes
<debfx> which diff?
<fabo> current behavior vs InitialPreference=9
<fabo> debfx: what do you have by default?
<debfx> fabo: I think 10 is the default
<fabo> it's kwrite?
 * fabo should have changed to kate years ago
<debfx> ah, I have kate
<fabo> debfx: sounds good anyway ;) I don't start a full IDE session either
<debfx> shadeslayer: the kio_http patch is a bit broken, try opening http://www.microsoft.com%26item%3Dq209354rexsddiuyjkiuylkuryt2583453453fsesfsdfsfasfdfdsf@www.test.de/ and press yes
<debfx> it seems to spawn a dialog for every subrequest
<DarkwingDuck> kate is epic
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: can you reproduce that (konqueror spamming dialogs)?
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: gimme a sec.
<DarkwingDuck> Wow... this is annoying.
<debfx> fabo: can I convince you to merge my changes to install the icons in the proper locations? :)
<debfx> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66130238/qtcreator_2.1.0-0ubuntu1_2.1.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<DarkwingDuck> And it's only broken in Konqueror.
<DarkwingDuck> It's fine in Rekonq, Firefox and Chrome
<debfx> it's only a temporary workaround, I've already pushed a proper fix upstream
<fabo> debfx: I'm going to look into bzr branch, no worries
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: could you please set the bug to verification-failed? this is clearly a regression
<DarkwingDuck> Commented and changed the tag.
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: ^^^
<debfx> thanks
 * DarkwingDuck goes to fix the documentation workflow blueprints
<shadeslayer> debfx: fooey
<shadeslayer> debfx: whats the correct fix?
<bambee> evening
<debfx> shadeslayer: I don't know
<debfx> but could you report the problems upstream?
<shadeslayer> debfx: didn't you say that you have a proper fix?
<shadeslayer> <debfx> it's only a temporary workaround, I've already pushed a proper fix upstream <<
<debfx> shadeslayer: that was about qtcreator
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: omg http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/17/hp-ships-free-touchpads-to-homebrew-devs-may-want-something-in/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-18
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: somewhere I am alwasy around
<Quintasan> jussi: very late pong
<Quintasan> Good morning
<Quintasan> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275964
<Quintasan> Can someone reproduce it?
 * Quintasan can do it everytime
<ubottu> KDE bug 275964 in effects-window-management "Desktop grid switched activity instead of desktop" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<debfx> ScottK: could bug #799091 get your backporter blessing? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 799091 in natty-backports "Please backport virtualbox and virtualbox-guest-additions-iso 4.0.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799091
<sheytan> shadeslayer: Heyo. Will we have Google bookmarks sync in rekonq for oneiric?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: iDunno(tm)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i had inkscape issues, figured it out tho
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://i.imgur.com/7rING.png << 30 minutes on inkscape xD
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> aubergine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer is leaving for ubuntu
<apachelogger> phew
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can we backport https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/e9410ba51e4674819fc8c37c8f122f1233a8c78a ?
<Quintasan> This bug is kinda annoying when switching desktops with desktop grid
<debfx> Quintasan: looks like that needs BIC in libkwineffects
<apachelogger> debfx: why do you think so?
<debfx> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/888d34eb7a278c7284080c748304308f6f958347/diff/kwin/libkwineffects/kwineffects.h
<apachelogger> fun
<sheytan> shadeslayer why so long? :D
<apachelogger> bigger = better
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> a sheytan
 * apachelogger has something to sow the sheytan
<sheytan> apachelogger go for it!
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://i.imgur.com/FAr0z.jpg
<sheytan> apachelogger cool! :D
 * sheytan wishes to have a nice video player default in kubuntu, that plays same stuff vlc does, but looks so simple and beautiful
<mfraz74> SMPlayer is good, but needs work
<apachelogger> good by what measure?
<ulysses> !find qmobilityglobal.h
<ubottu> File qmobilityglobal.h found in qtmobility-dev
<mfraz74> it plays most files and it can use vdpau
<ulysses> !find quadio.h
<ubottu> Package/file quadio.h does not exist in natty
<ulysses> !find qaudio.h
<ubottu> File qaudio.h found in python-qt4-doc, qt4-doc-html, qtmobility-dev
<Quintasan> debfx: URGH
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong
<ScottK> debfx: Done.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Debian is going to split libqt4-dbg to some other pacakges to keep the base libqt4-dbg under 100mb (again)
<Quintasan> I suppose we are going to follow, right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> BTW, new qt4-x11 in Debian has some good changes so it'd be useful to merge it again.
<ScottK> Dunno if debfx is planning on doing that or not.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually i quite like that color combo ... dunno why, just don't like my entire desktop to look like that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and i'm not leaving kubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: because i'm a inkscape n00b, used it for the first time ever in my life
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw re security enhancement, upstream is working on anoter fix
<shadeslayer> *another
<debfx> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i found this : http://opensource.palm.com/2.1.0/index.html 
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/R7TfU.png
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^ From O'Reilly Practical C Programming :D
<ScottK> Nice.
<Quintasan> ++C
<Quintasan> ~karma C
<kubotu> karma for C: 226
<Quintasan> ++C
<Quintasan> ~karma C
<kubotu> karma for C: 227
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> ++apachelogger
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: A noob question in C magic
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Is there a way to multiply something by fraction?
<shadeslayer> like 5*(4/5) ?
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> So I do it just like that?
<Quintasan> meh
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just use float tho
<shadeslayer> for storing the result
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> and brackets are very important as to how the expression would be evaluated here
 * Quintasan thought there is some trick here
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just take care of the brackets ^_^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I know about float and brackets, it's basic math :P
<Quintasan> Unless C does some magic when it sees brackets :P
<shadeslayer> nah, not really
<shadeslayer> my calculator does magic with brackets tho
<ScottK> debfx: Can you merge Qt?  It'll have to go through New, so I don't want to touch it to keep me free to do the archive admin bits.
 * Quintasan notes getting stuff into Debian is a PITA
<debfx> ScottK: since bug #790875 is fixed Quintasan could do it this time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790875 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu developer has no pc" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790875
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> debfx: And you could sponsor it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It has to be today?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Doesn't HAVE to.
<ScottK> Sooner is better than later.
<Quintasan> Okay, I'll tackle it later today.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm starting merging now
<ScottK> Quintasan: Great.
<bambee> evening
<apachelogger> who is doing the calligra snapshot?
<apachelogger> yo bambee
<bambee> apachelogger: yo :)
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.6.80 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<apachelogger> sheytan: btw, when you find a spare minute, a mockup for a mobile/touch version of muon would be cool
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/\{@}/ubuntu should be ~kubuntu-packagers now, shouldn't it?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what be that?
<apachelogger> or where
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kubuntu webshortcuts
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ah, yeah, plz fix
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/84319 -> uploading to Oneiric, k?
<apachelogger> yuz
<Quintasan> no way
<Quintasan> I'm testbuilding that
<Quintasan> oh shi-
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Uploaded.
<apachelogger> dont forget to pusshy it
<apachelogger> Quintasan++
<apachelogger> also where be my beer?
<Quintasan> nope, it should be ++Quintasan
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/R7TfU.png
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Not mailed yet, I've to make my brother give me back the money he borrowed from me
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sounds like someone gets a beatin'
<apachelogger> also that that comment in the picture is moot
<Quintasan> WTF
<apachelogger> a) for atomic or pseudo-atomic types it does not make a difference at all b) from a pure language point of view I'd argue that C++ is the more natural thus saver increment
<Quintasan> Signer cannot upload to 'main'
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> c) if you use postfix on a class your class should either not deepcopy shit (shareddata and whatnot) or be so small as to not make a difference either
<apachelogger> Quintasan: perhaps that bugger is not in the kubuntu packageset
<apachelogger> of course I have no idea how to check if something is in a packageset or not
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^^
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> I remember
<Quintasan> FFF
<apachelogger> we haz a tool for that
<apachelogger> because launchpad is so utter failure it cannot display such stuff
<Quintasan> What is the name of that tool?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<apachelogger> should be
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ubuntu-archive-tool
<debfx> Quintasan: you need to ping cjwatson about it, he can add it to the packageset
<apachelogger> so that even apachelogger can remember it
<apachelogger> debfx: it is in the packageset
<apachelogger> Quintasan: perhaps you didn't sign properly or with wrong key or something?
<apachelogger> or perhaps soyuz just has hiccups
<Quintasan> I have only one key
<debfx> oh
 * Quintasan tries last one time
<debfx> Quintasan: you need to upload kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<debfx> not -konqueror-shortcuts
<Quintasan> Hmm, kubuntu-web-shortcuts_11.10ubuntu2_source.ubuntu.upload
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Pushed and uploaded.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did it get accepted now?
<Quintasan> Yup.
<debfx> apachelogger: you should file a removal request for kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> sure can do
<apachelogger> didn't we file one?
<apachelogger> there should be a dedicated removal request tracker really
 * Quintasan gets to merging Qt
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/84325
<apachelogger> the desktop we can fix
<apachelogger> the others actually too
<apachelogger> if we can find a core-dev
<shadeslayer> well ... line 4 is what concerns me, everything else we can fix on our own
<CIA-52> [kubuntu.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110618214149-pyfifx1nsit1h25i * desktop kubutnu-konqueror-shortcuts -> kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<debfx> the transitional packages should stay anyway, just the old source package needs to be removed
<CIA-52> [kubuntu.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110618214302-jyyztocjwj0skjv4 * (live ship) merge
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> well i've filed bug 799262, just have to get someone to fix ichthux-desktop :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 799262 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (Ubuntu) "Please remove kubntu-konqueror-shortcuts from Oneiric" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799262
<debfx> what is ichthux anyway? ^^
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> pull-lp-source: Error: The package 'ichthux-desktop' does not exist in the Ubuntu primary archive in 'oneiric'
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> debfx: christian ubuntu or something
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: meta-ichthux or -meta
<debfx> *sigh*
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/84331
<Quintasan> gotta love that type of delta
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> theres no specific kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts entry in the control file
<shadeslayer> and last upload seems to be for karmic :S
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> they do not even have an oneiric seed
<apachelogger> jjesse, txwikinger: please fix ichthux-desktop to not depend on kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts but kubuntu-web-shortcuts
 * shadeslayer has a flipping headache from qdbusviewer
<Quintasan> ScottK, debfx: Should I still comment out the Firebird stuff in Qt?
<apachelogger> !find firebird
<ubottu> Found: firebird2.1-classic, firebird2.1-common, firebird2.1-common-doc, firebird2.1-dev, firebird2.1-doc, firebird2.1-examples, firebird2.1-server-common, firebird2.1-super, firebird2.5-classic, firebird2.5-classic-common (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firebird&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<apachelogger> !info firebird2.1-classic
<ubottu> firebird2.1-classic (source: firebird2.1): Firebird Classic Server - an RDBMS based on InterBase 6.0 code. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3.18185-0.ds1-11build1 (natty), package size 1565 kB, installed size 3844 kB
<debfx> apachelogger: ichthux-desktop is uninstallable since lucid so getting it removed would probably be a good idea
<apachelogger> good thing it does not say where it is in ^^
<debfx> Quintasan: yes, unless it has been promoted to main
<apachelogger> debfx: mail ubuntu-devel and cc the 3 guys on the ichthux-dev team
<apachelogger> I recon there might be others to help out with maintenance
<Quintasan> !info firebird2.1-dev
<ubottu> firebird2.1-dev (source: firebird2.1): Development files for Firebird - an RDBMS based on InterBase 6.0 code. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3.18185-0.ds1-11build1 (natty), package size 56 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Quintasan> >universe
<Quintasan> bleh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: usrc:firebird2.1
<apachelogger> still in universe
<Quintasan> Implying usrc is faster that IRC
<apachelogger> next time you will be :P
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you did not move the docs todo stuff from wiki to blueprint yet? :P
<apachelogger> why is it that yofel almost alone is workign on 4.6.80?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i took up kate, just the copyright stuff is left now
<shadeslayer> which is a PITA
<apachelogger> copy copy copy
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sawn
<apachelogger> all you need for your copyright needs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628986/
<shadeslayer> right now its at that state
<apachelogger> which is invalid dep5 I reckon :P
<shadeslayer> yeah, still WIP 
<shadeslayer> have to clean it up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how goes your GSoC project?
<apachelogger> watching pron with it right now
<shadeslayer> ah ... fun
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon/repository/revisions/qml/entry/demos/qml/videoplayer/videoplayer.qml
<shadeslayer> can it stream pron like tomahawk> LD
<apachelogger> look at that beauty
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nice :)
<shadeslayer> specially like line 32
<shadeslayer> hardcoded video paths ftw 
<apachelogger> PROTIP: qml does not do fileopendialogs right now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut ... O_O
<apachelogger> fortunately enough pornon is so awesome that you can link any file to video.ogv
<apachelogger> with gstreamer you can even link a .doc file there :P
<shadeslayer> what would a doc file do in a QML Phonon player 0.o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: check the api there is no fileopen in qml
<shadeslayer> yeah doing
<shadeslayer> indeed
<apachelogger> FWIW IIRC the current qt-components do not have one either
<shadeslayer> no file open element
<apachelogger> though I think it has menu and a foldermodel, so it is just a matter of building one
<shadeslayer> whee its rainint
<shadeslayer> s/rainint/raining/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "whee its raining"
<apachelogger> it is raining everyone on planet earth
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> s/everyone/everywhere
<apachelogger> though everyone would probably be even scarier
<shadeslayer> ok time for me to sleep, night everyone ....
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/84331
<apachelogger> [apachelogger] bug triage: TODO
<Quintasan> LOVE THIS
<apachelogger> how did that happen?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> nini shadeslayer
<valorie> heh, so apachelogger *does* code
<apachelogger> :@
<valorie> niters, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> valorie: only so that he can have his daily dose of pron
<apachelogger> yeah, it is the best incentive for not having a broken phonon for more than a day
<valorie> the beast needs to be fed, after all
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there is nothing wrong with bringing something in order
<apachelogger> each and everywhere misc is last
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I mean, why the hell WE keep this delta?
<debfx> Quintasan: we don't, Debian swapped the order in the last upload
<Quintasan> @_@
 * apachelogger puts on some pants and does bug triage
 * debfx likes http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/u/debfx.html
<debfx> everything done for oneiric :P
<apachelogger> bug 793248 eek
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793248 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[natty] kde_components/PartitionModel.py crashes if installer run in plasma netbook workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793248
<apachelogger> I like how http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/u/kubuntu-members.html is broken
<apachelogger> debfx: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html search for kubuntu-members, knock yourself out :P
<apachelogger> AttributeError: TreeItem instance has no attribute 'parentItem'
<apachelogger> that is BS!
<apachelogger> class TreeItem:
<apachelogger>     def __init__(self, data, controller=None, parent=None):
<apachelogger>         self.parentItem = parent
 * apachelogger waves fist at pyth0rn
<apachelogger> that was introduced in 2009
<apachelogger> http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/qmodelindex.html#internalPointer
<apachelogger> returns object
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> unless
<apachelogger> any pyth0rn heros around?
<apachelogger> hm, so it is no assignment problem
<apachelogger> this is oddest
<Quintasan> debfx: We build-dep on # libopenvg1-mesa-dev,
<Quintasan> Can I just drop that and other openvg files?
<apachelogger> maco: you might want to look at bug 793248 I completely do not see what is wrong
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793248 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[natty] kde_components/PartitionModel.py crashes if installer run in plasma netbook workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793248
<debfx> Quintasan: yep
<Quintasan> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/84337 <- part of rules (-) is Debian (+) is Ubuntu, can I just copy Debian stuff over? Looks like it does the same thing but I am not sure
<apachelogger> anyone ever heared of backtrack linux?
<Quintasan> I did
<yofel> me too, as in: told a backtrack user that we can't offer support for his system
<apachelogger> yeah, one of them reported a bug against ubiquty and grub-install with missing information :S
<charlie-tca> backtrack linux is based on Ubuntu, but not supported in any way
<charlie-tca> It is entirely separate distribution
<debfx> Quintasan: it doesn't set -arch armv6 on armel, not sure if that's a problem
 * Quintasan looks at NCommander
 * apachelogger looks at bug 743066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 743066 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "KDE ubiquity language combo to small" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743066
<Quintasan> debfx: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/merges/qt4-merge-diffs.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> debfx: Here is what I got so far
 * Quintasan needs to do more merges
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-19
<Quintasan> debfx: Oh damn, forgot about changelog
<CIA-52> [ubiquity] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110618231420-biyvhhzl81kcx9ue * (debian/changelog gui/qt/stepLanguage.ui) [KDE] Fix language selection comobox position within grid (LP: #743062)
<CIA-52> [ubiquity] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110618231508-p34xk0qdkw3d46wd * (debian/changelog gui/qt/stepLanguage.ui) [KDE] Make intro label miminum expanding, otherwise word wrap will not work for vast amounts of text
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> ubiquity is one of them projects you cannot push to as core-dev -.-
<apachelogger> mooooot
<claydoh> is there a way to fix bug 792126 ? seems it was fine in 10.10,  replacing it with the maverick pkg brings back webcam support
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 792126 in kopete (Ubuntu) "Kopete unable to find jasper after fresh install of natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792126
<apachelogger> perhaps natty is built without it
<apachelogger> also wrong package
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: info: applying kubuntu_07_kopete_libjasper_optional.diff
<apachelogger> claydoh: libjasper-runtime is installed?
<claydoh> hmm I didn't look so deep
<apachelogger> might be that the patch is kaput
<claydoh> sure is
<claydoh> installed that is
 * claydoh haz webcamz now, discovers many new things :)
<apachelogger> lolwut?
<apachelogger> is it working now or what?
<claydoh> if i use a maverick kopete package
<claydoh> it does
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> patch kaputt then
<apachelogger> also the bug is still on the wrong package :P
<apachelogger> nevar going to be fixed like that
<claydoh> which one should it be, i can file a new one and make this as a dupe
<claydoh> kdenetwork?
<apachelogger> yus
<claydoh> kk I am catching on
<claydoh> would i do a new bug or just add the correct package to the existing one
<apachelogger> *move* to the correct pacakge
<claydoh> done
<claydoh> "The bug supervisor for kdenetwork (Ubuntu) has been subscribed to this bug."
<claydoh> lol who supervises bugs, thats like encouraging them
<apachelogger> claydoh: the kubuntu-bugs team
<claydoh> the choice of 'supervisor' is just a little funny to me, thats all
<apachelogger> file a bug :P
 * claydoh goes back to playing with webcamstudio
<Quintasan> It's about the time I went to bed :S
<Quintasan> debfx: Please don't forget to review stuff
<Quintasan> Good night
<NCommander> Quintasan: for Qt? The bug that required us to explicately define that should be fixed
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pong
<apachelogger> Blizzz: I am going to stay with the thomahawk people it seems, so no couch necessary, thanks though :)
<Quintasan> NCommander: Okay, thanks, then I will merge that, less delta is better :)
 * Quintasan notes there is no GOOD partition manager for KDE
<mfraz74> what about KDE Partition Manager?
<apachelogger> kpm does not work in poland
<mfraz74> how come?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> just guessing here
<mfraz74> Not sure why the text looks different to all other apps though. It looks as if it is bold.
<apachelogger> lolwut?
<apachelogger> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html is pretty much complete now
<apachelogger> maco: I also added relevant bugs to the installer blueprint (relevant = either needs discussion, easy to fix, compatibility issues with GTK version)
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ if you link bugs to a blueprint they will show up on the status page too
<apachelogger> pretty neat
<apachelogger> persia, NCommander, ScottK: what to do with bug 626543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626543 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-mobile should be built against universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626543
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It works, but feels sluggish etc
<CIA-52> [kubuntu.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110619142353-k453jfg60gptxjy5 * dvd only recommend nvidia-* and fglrx as to allow people to use specific nvidia versions (or remove the plunder without loosing kubuntu-full)
<CIA-52> [kubuntu.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110619142839-20jg8p02yn6ggevd * (desktop kubuntu-common live ship ship-live supported) merge
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> debfx: ping ping ping
<apachelogger> debfx: what is with the two seed branches?
<debfx> apachelogger: which two?
<apachelogger> debfx: core-dev and kubuntu-dev
<debfx> the core-dev one can probably be deleted
<apachelogger> or marked abandoned
<apachelogger> if we delete it one can still push to it as new and no one will know what is going on
<apachelogger> debfx: also did the scripts get updated to not create a kubuntu.p branch?
<jussi> is there a reason we dont have a better looking grub screen? 
<debfx> apachelogger: I don't know
<apachelogger> jussi: define bettar 
<apachelogger> debfx: fixed description and abandoned
<jussi> apachelogger: pictures :D
<apachelogger> debfx: you should poke cjwatson just to be sure
<apachelogger> jussi: that is tricky business
<apachelogger> also it slows down shit
<jussi> hrrr
 * Quintasan goes skateboarding
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that SRU that you did for kdelibs gives a warning for opendesktop.org
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: it failed verification, upstream is working on a fix
<shadeslayer> will fix it up once i have a better patch
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> yofel: around?
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-mobile.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110619151312-zmtnml2fk9195xuj * mobile add some useful plunder from desktop-common
<Mamarok> so do we have packages for Kontact 4.6 now?
<Mamarok> it should have come out with KDE 4.6.4
<Tm_T> no, not with
<Tm_T> they're separate releases IIRC, just timed well
<Mamarok> still, I'm surprised we have no packages yet, as last weeks somebody was wornign on it, no?
<Mamarok> week*
<Mamarok> s/wornign/working/
<kubotu> Mamarok: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Mamarok> yes dear bot I know
<Mamarok> we should set the bot to ignore dsilexia
<Mamarok> gah...
<Mamarok> dyslexia
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pling
<apachelogger> pong
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm having a hard time figuring out how the crash in bug 274809 is possible
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 274809 could not be found
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 274809
<ubottu> KDE bug 274809 in installer "Muon crashes with SegFault after quitting" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274809
<JontheEchidna> The issue seems to be that the ReviewsBackend pointer is invalid, but it is always initialized in the ApplicationBackend constructor and is never changed
<JontheEchidna> plus where did it get that weird value of 0x8?
<bulldog98> Mamarok: they are finished in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging
<bulldog98> we only need to copy them over and do an announcement
<bulldog98> or have there been any other bugs/issues with  packaging?
<Mamarok> bulldog98: that would be nice :)
<bulldog98> yofel: have you finished the announcement?
<yofel> bulldog98: I fixed the last packaging bug I found
<yofel> now I'm trying to make my mind up *where* to put them
<yofel> backports would be right from the version, but considering just about everyone here had some issue with kmail and imap I would actually prefer experimental :/
<yofel> or backports with a note that it's not too stable
<yofel> apachelogger: your opinion?
<apachelogger>  experimental
<apachelogger> once it works hot enough -> backports
<yofel> well, we've been already testing it in staging
 * debfx notes that technically before you can backport something it needs to be in the development version
<yofel> well, we'll have kdepim 4.6.80 there as soon as we finish it
<debfx> before we do that we have to evaluate how stable it is
<debfx> anyway you said it yourself there are severe issues with imap so it's experimental
<bulldog98> yofel: do you want to copy it over?
<bulldog98> yofel: btw what was wrong with the ~ppa2 in oneiric?
<yofel> you only changed the version of one boost dependency for -dev but -dev depends on 2 boost packages
<yofel> so it still wasn't installable
<yofel> I'll copy it over and change the announcement in a bit
<bulldog98> yofel: I blame sed or my knowledge of it :)
<yofel> if you didn't add /g to the substitute line that it only changed the first occurence of 1.42 in the line
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah that was the error I did. I hope that I don’t do that errors again :)
<yofel> nah, I forget that too sometimes, just check if it worked as expected after running it ;)
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so does not exist in natty
<apachelogger> yofel: we != sufficient considering the pimsy can break
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: qglobal.h suggests that your 0x8 comes from a global static qforeachcontainer that is used
<apachelogger> or it is just broken
<apachelogger> ah it already is 0x8 in #9
<apachelogger> well, I am heading out for dinner and drinks in a bit, I'll take a look at the codez tomorrow
<bambee> evening
<Quintasan> bambee: \p
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> fix'd
<bambee> yo!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-11
<CIA-19> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120611021925-82lo1t4y6aemsza1 * debian/ (changelog copyright libqapt1.symbols) * New upstream beta release: - Update libqapt1.symbols * Fix duplicate Copyright: field, lines 8, 32 of debian/copyright
<CIA-45> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 155 * debian/ (changelog control) Add build-dep on kdoctools to fix manpage generation
<CIA-45> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 156 * pylib/KubuntuDevTools/launchpad.py add missing license header
<Riddell> morning all
<tazz> hello :)
<Riddell> test 4.8.80, copy 4.8.80 from staging to backports, tidy it up in quatzal, move onto 4.8.90
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm looking at kde-base-artwork and I'm not sure it's got source in the preferred form of modification.  It's just pngs at various resolutions.  Is that adequate or should there be some sort of scalable something as well?
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^
<debfx> ScottK: if there is a scalable image, upstream hasn't released it
<debfx> the same wallpaper is in kde-wallpapers
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's pretty common, icons and artwork often has PNGs when it's originally in SVGs.  the blurry line is that the PNG becomes the preferred form of modification e.g. it's often touched up after exporting to PNG
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> so archive admin policy will let them through
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll keep reviewing then.
<ScottK> debfx: Source is accepted.
<debfx> thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't see a COPYING file for audiocd-kio (you're the uploader).
<ScottK> I need to reject that one.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's in upstream now
<ScottK> Great.  Just add it in and reupload and we'll be set.
<Riddell> some other kdemultimedia ones will be similar, fixed upstream
<ScottK> It does need to have the full license in the package to be distributable though, so they'll need to be fixed.
<ScottK> debfx: binary accepted on kde-base-artwork too.
<valorie> kubotu: order i voted button
 * kubotu hands valorie a blue "I Voted" button with a panda on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<valorie> and .... bed
<jussi> kubotu: order i voted button
 * kubotu hands jussi a blue "I Voted" button with a panda on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<Riddell> copying packages between PPAs in launchpad is painful
<apachelogger> Riddell: we are already doing .90 as we decide to skip .80
 * apachelogger himself is failing to upload oxygen-icons \\o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: when is the .90 release expected?
<apachelogger> no clue, <1week
<apachelogger> that is tarballs are up since saturday or friday actually
<apachelogger> jtechidna: seems to me qapt doesn't wanna build for some serieses :P
<Riddell> wednesday
<apachelogger> I cannot log into mailman administration using rekonq
<Riddell> apachelogger: err really?
<Riddell> which mailman?
<apachelogger> kdemm
<apachelogger> doesn't do anything when I click the submit button for password
<Riddell> probably a general breakage in html POST forms at a guess
<Riddell> of the nasty sort that's hard to diagnose (webkit fault?  kio fault? rekonq fault?)
<apachelogger> maybe, but wouldn't that affect more sites?
<apachelogger> first time I notice it
<apachelogger> meh, still 160 mib to go for oxygen -.-
<davmor2> apachelogger: Yeah but it's a great album, jean michel Jarre rocks
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes it's not a general problem, only occurs if you annoy the god of html forms
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> now also new tabs opened from links don't work
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> I had it run all the night
<apachelogger> probably broken again
<apachelogger> also 50 euros say it will crash when I close it
<apachelogger> Executable: rekonq PID: 20207 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<BluesKaj> well, I reinstalled 12.10 from the disk image , and after updating and upgrading , the login still segfaults , but before that the krunner wouldn't launch and neither did the jockey installer
<apachelogger> perhaps now you could do what I told you yesterday
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, is that directed at me , if so , what did you tell me to do yesterday ?
<apachelogger> find out what the error is
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-sonic-screwdriver
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you have time you could doodle a -dev meeting soonish
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll do that when I get home to proper internet bandwith
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, if i knew i would have mentioned it 
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh
<Riddell> apachelogger: a -dev meeting for what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: discussing tooling efforts
<apachelogger> for example the general question of whether release packaging should be done centralized (PPA based test builds) or decentralized (local test builds with central information aggregation)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll stick it on my todo list
<Riddell> apachelogger: automation is certainly the way to go, I still think cloud is the best way to do it, but it's a surprisingly complex job
<Riddell> I looked at juju briefly but it's also complex in itself
<apachelogger> no clue what juju is
<apachelogger> building the actual automation software is mostly simple (unless one wants to build an entire build farm ...)
<Riddell> apachelogger: tool for controlling cloud instances, so you can run juju to set up say an owncloud instance and it'll all work
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> how does that help build automation? :)
<apachelogger> 23/49 votes so far
<Riddell> you could have a juju charm to build a package which would install the pre-depends and put the result somewhere it's easy to review it, then you could build 20 things at once if needed
<Riddell> apachelogger: it would need a juju charm for automation
<apachelogger> Riddell: there surely is one for 'gimme bare ubuntu'?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's just launching an ec2 instance
<apachelogger> yah, then you just need like 3 shell commands
<apachelogger> couldn't be too complicated to add that somewhere
<Riddell> the kubuntu-dev-server script I put into kubuntu-dev-tools adds some more features to make it ready for development
 * apachelogger of course still doesn't know the next thing about how that stuff works
<apachelogger> oxygen finishing soonish \o/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~plasma-netbook-nightly
<apachelogger> apparently that is a bot user of mine associated with @kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you push that script?
<Riddell> apachelogger: which?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ec2
<apachelogger> Riddell: nvm
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't that just about what we'd needed for pbuilding?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> ssh some additional commands into the instance to setup pbuilder and get the scripts, then run the scripts to do the entire build
<Riddell> apachelogger: it doesn't need pbuilder, it's a new install anyway
<apachelogger> yes, but without pbuilder we need to craft all the stuff we have pbuilder do
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that?
<apachelogger> dep resolving, list-missing hoooking etc.
<apachelogger> in the long run that could be shifted though
<Riddell> /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfy-depends is still there
<apachelogger> (e.g. list-missing really belongs in pkg-kde)
<apachelogger> Riddell: yah, needs investigation, I am just saying, the least effort approach would be to handle any instance as if it were a local build
<debfx> I still don't get what's wrong with building the packages in the PPA
<debfx> you can still analyze the built packages from somewhere else
<Riddell> debfx: it's slow, and it doesn't allow you to login and investigate problems
<debfx> well if something breaks just build it locally
<Riddell> that takes time to set up
<apachelogger>   Uploading oxygen-icons_4.8.90.orig.tar.xz: 268459k/268460k
<apachelogger> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<apachelogger> someone please upload oxygen-icons
<apachelogger> my intartubes fails me
<Riddell> apachelogger: where from/to?
<apachelogger> bzr to ppa
<Riddell> apachelogger: to ninjas?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> apachelogger: now if you'd used ec2 that would have been easy!
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, I don't know how to do that though :P
<jtechidna> apachelogger: which series?
<apachelogger> oneiric I believe
<apachelogger> just saw something pop up in my inbox, didn't look at it in detail
<jtechidna> who's trying to build it for that?
<apachelogger> you?
<jtechidna> no :s
<apachelogger> ah no
<apachelogger> jtechidna: why does it not build on oneiric tho?
<jtechidna> the packaging probably needs backporting, I guess
<jtechidna> hard to say without some buildlogs
<apachelogger> ah, good point
<jtechidna> ah, this maybe? https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff/+build/3564985
<jtechidna> looks like a stale recipe to me
<jtechidna> brb, coffee
<apachelogger> so it seems
<jtechidna> Aleix has done a good job of keeping the source oneiric compatible, so that should be the only issue
<apachelogger> we'll see
<jtechidna> this is pretty cool: http://woboq.com/blog/cpp11-in-qt5.html
<Riddell> debfx: how's 4.8.4?
<debfx> blocked by https://bugs.kde.org/301453
<ubottu> KDE bug 301453 in general "nepomuk regression just after 4.8.3." [Critical,New: ]
<Riddell> debfx: oh nasty
<debfx> see also "KDE SC 4.8.4 important problems" on kde-core-devel
<debfx> I'll do some automated 4.8.90 uploads, let's see how that goes
<Riddell> debfx: just throw them into the PPA?
<debfx> yes and update the bzr branch
<Riddell> debfx: do the logs include the --list-missing needed to verify them?
<Riddell> and will you/someone actually look over the logs for build-dependencies etc?
<debfx> yep
<debfx> for build-dependencies?
<Riddell> debfx: to check the cmake output that all the necessary build dependencies are satisfied
<debfx> Riddell: another script generates reports like this: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/sru/ (this one is for 4.8.4)
<Riddell> mm that's a nice script
<debfx> there is a lot of orange because I don't have a list of missing optional deps that should be ignored
<Riddell> nobody does, it needs to be made manually along with the format to make that machine readable
<debfx> Riddell: is someone implementing a more machine-parsable cmake output?
<Riddell> debfx: nope
<Mamarok> Riddell: I get an error when installing the beta version:
<Mamarok> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-runners-addons_4%3a4.8.80-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Mamarok>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/actions/youtube.png', which is also in package kamoso 2.0.2-1build2
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> Mamarok: well dpkg --install --force-overwrite  the .deb
<debfx> yay for applications shipping generic icons
<Riddell> Mamarok: added to notes for fixing in beta 2
<Riddell> debfx: should I be packaging stuff in 4.8.90 or will I just get in your way?
<debfx> Riddell: I think it's easier if I just upload everything
<debfx> I'm just waiting for kde4libs to be published in the ppa
<Riddell> get used to waiting, as I say launchpad isn't known for being quick
<debfx> yeah private PPAs are a bit annoying
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1011683] Nepomuk File Indexer, Service unable to start. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011683 (by John C)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011683 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Nepomuk File Indexer, Service unable to start." [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> home sweet home
<apachelogger> raining doggycats
<apachelogger> debfx, Riddell: re machin readable cmake
<apachelogger> IMPOSSIBLE
<apachelogger> yesterday I noticed that dear rekonq upstream does not even want to use the kde provided macros for dep tracking
<apachelogger> Riddell: what does one need to launch an ec2 instance?
<debfx> well it already prints the dependencies it couldn't find so I'm just parsing that
<apachelogger> debfx: yah, except it would have to reliably print missing deps, which is unimplementable in a reliable way
<debfx> now if only launchpad didn't throw internal server errors at me
<Riddell> apachelogger: either an account or asking me or my secret keys
<Riddell> I'm pretty reluctant get give over secret keys until I get the blue systems payment sorted
<apachelogger> ^^
<debfx> apachelogger: why isn't that reliable?
<apachelogger> debfx: cause upstream devs like to not use what is given to them
<apachelogger> see rekonq
<debfx> well rekonq in not part of the KDE SC so I don't care about that
<apachelogger> also upstream devs forget to add stuff properly to the summary at large
<apachelogger> debfx: the point is that humans form a source of error there
<apachelogger> which renders the parsing largely moot as it would not be reliable
<debfx> if it's not in the cmake output at all a human reviewing the package wouldn't discover it so we don't loose anything
<debfx> <html><head><title>Processing Failed</title></head><body><b>Processing Failed</b></body></html>
<debfx> I <3 you too launchpad!
<apachelogger> debfx: nah
<apachelogger> debfx: the summary is opt-in
<apachelogger> it is a macro of kdelibs
<apachelogger> you can still do cmake dep checking and give output
<apachelogger> but won't be serialized in a parsable format
<debfx> you mean it prints "Could NOT find XYZ" but doesn't mention it in the summary?
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> you can also catch that almost entirely and print your own fancy error message
<apachelogger> or warning, error would be fatal anyway
<apachelogger> oh, I actually wanted to do the phonon stuffs
 * apachelogger scuttles away
<soee> hi
<apachelogger> hey soee
<soee> apachelogger: any problems with 4.9 packages ?
<soee> maybe i should ask yofel :)
<yofel> work in progress, mostly uploaded to quantal I believe and there are some untested packages for precise that I'm not sure you want to use
<soee> ;]
<SteveRiley> hey guys... looks like libkdeinit4_nepomukserver.so is missing from kdepim-runtime 4.8.80
<apachelogger> debfx: yofel: also keep an eye on bug 1011683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011683 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Nepomuk File Indexer, Service unable to start." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011683
 * apachelogger would not have uploaded .80 TBH
<Riddell> probably should have been in beta rather than backports ppa
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> it's in backports
<apachelogger> ohoohoohoh
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you do the moving? I am knee deep in phonon/solid code
<SteveRiley> i noticed that akonadi-google is now also not working. authentication fails.
<SteveRiley> i.e., authentication to google.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you please make a qapt commit? :P
<yofel> SteveRiley: fixing (libkdeinit4_nepomukserver.so)
<SteveRiley> kewl.
<jtechidna> apachelogger: I don't have my signing keys w/ me at work
<SteveRiley> yofel: thanky
<apachelogger> jtechidna: one must always carry a triple encrypted usb stick with keys around :P
<jtechidna> :P
<jtechidna> I'll probably be home in ~3 hours
<apachelogger> not important, just don't want to fix the recipe version so that one can retrigger uploads :P
<CIA-45> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog nepomuk-core.install) add missing libkdeinit4_nepomukserver.so to nepomuk-core.install
<yofel> stupid dh_movelibkdeinit
<yofel> Riddell: are you moving packages to beta?
<Riddell> yofel: not currently
<Riddell> but can do at some point
<yofel> I'll do it and remove them from backports
<yofel> done
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1011683] Nepomuk File Indexer, Service unable to start. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011683 (by John C)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011683 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Nepomuk File Indexer, Service unable to start." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1005677] Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widg... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1005677 (by Doug McMahon)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005677 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CIA-45> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/changelog add bug number
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<claydoh> hi SteveRiley!
<SteveRiley> claydoh: hi claydoh!
<shadeslayer> anyone working on ktp packages?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you
<shadeslayer> righ
<shadeslayer> t
<shadeslayer> just wanted to make sure
<soee> i  would like to help with this packages but i have no idea how "it works" :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [976397] in Kubuntu 12.04, plasma-desktop does not start in the KDE session @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/976397 (by Oded Arbel)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976397 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "in Kubuntu 12.04, plasma-desktop does not start in the KDE session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> soee: what's the problem?
<soee> shadeslayer, with?
<shadeslayer> <soee> i  would like to help with this packages but i have no idea how "it works" :)
<soee> shadeslayer, well i don't know how you working, what are you doing with this packages etc ;) 
<shadeslayer> so ... you want to learn packaging?
<soee> id like to start with it in free time.. yes :)
<SteveRiley> hey y'all ... I emailed Riddell just now, and also thought i'd mention here. i'd like to apply for kubuntu membership. i added myself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings and believe that i followed all the necessary steps :)
<shadeslayer> soee: I'm packaging kde telepathy right now, will be uploading ktp-common-internals in a bit, do you want to work on the rest of the packages with me?
<debfx> yofel: do you know which beta 1 packages we didn't upload and why? do they ftbfs?
<debfx> e.g. perlqt and perlkde
<jtechidna> ftbfs due to the soprano snafu
<jtechidna> iirc smoke itself doesn't build
<yofel> ^
<yofel> pykde doesn't build either
<jtechidna> One might say.... It made GCC an offer it couldn't refuse :D
<jtechidna> http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/
<debfx> and that hasn't changed?
<yofel> haven't seen any fixes in the repositories
<soee> shadeslayer, sorry was bussy a bit, how the packaging works ?
<yofel> hm, anongit.kde.org down?
<shadeslayer> soee: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<shadeslayer> should teach you the basics
<yofel> yeah, down
<shadeslayer> primarily, download the kdetoys package and poke around in debian/
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> yofel: looks fine 
<shadeslayer> 64 bytes from node4.mneisen.org (176.9.40.244): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=164 ms
<yofel> fatal: read error: Connection reset by peer
<yofel> see backlog in #kde-sysadmin
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> hi SteveRiley 
<SteveRiley> hi Riddell
<shadeslayer> yofel: uh .. don't notice anything 
<yofel> hm, I can't pull or clone
<Riddell> SteveRiley: ooh a kubuntu forums guy, you lot so rarely come into irc
<yofel> maybe different server for your region
<Riddell> SteveRiley: which is probably like us going into forums
<shadeslayer> yofel: you could just use anongit1.kde.org
<shadeslayer> or 2,3 whatever works
<SteveRiley> Riddell: yes, yes. irc is, uhm, a developing habit :)
<yofel> k, that one works, thx
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> SteveRiley: who's the guy who uses the handle "opensource"
<Riddell> ?
<SteveRiley> Riddell: i think we should all cross-polinate more :)
<SteveRiley> Riddell: opensource = zach, the guy who owns the forum.
<Riddell> SteveRiley: your membership has no testimonials, are you able to ask zach or claydoh or others to put a good work for you on your wiki page so we know you exist?
<SteveRiley> Riddell: wokie dokie. that was the one thing i was unsure of: how to get testimonials
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Council Election - Vote Now! | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.90): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting: Thu 14th 16:00UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> bluray-ray-ay-y
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: my features > ktp features :P
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> your features are drinking
<apachelogger> altho there are compelling use cases for video chat
<apachelogger> "chat"
<shadeslayer> how is that better than echo cancellation :P
<shadeslayer> or VoIP for that matter
<apachelogger> there is none, didn't you see me echo :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bluray == prn
<apachelogger> and that is > *
<shadeslayer> and here I thought blueray was a format of sorts
<shadeslayer> silly me
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=phonon.git&a=commit&h=16b38e648045fb360d39ef1da6687a620e1719f9
<yofel> debfx: ah, soprano 2.7.57 makes the bindings build again, they added a stub for tcplcient
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u mad
<yofel> *tcpclient
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> also libsolid can't read UDF2.5, i.e. it can't detect bluray video without mounting
<apachelogger> <- very sad panda
<shadeslayer> complain to afiestas?
<shadeslayer> or was it apol who works on libsolid
 * shadeslayer doesn't remember
<apachelogger> already wip
<apachelogger> unfrotunately not easy to resolve that issues
<apachelogger> right now only the kernel is able to read udf2.5 properly
<apachelogger> even gnu's libudf falls over
<SteveRiley> Riddell: okie, i've just emailed the other KFN admins, asking them to say something nice about me :)
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> that is why I be sad
<shadeslayer> probably going to take time then
<apachelogger> we know the problem, we know the solution but making it happen....
<shadeslayer> needs more coders and coffee
<apachelogger> prolly
<apachelogger> FWIW, you also cannot write udf2.5 on linux
<apachelogger> which is even more spooky TBH
<shadeslayer> now to wait for ktp-common-internals to build
<shadeslayer> or .. mm
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1011815] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011815 (by Jürgen Blumenschein)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011815 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you make lunchpad go faster with builds
<shadeslayer> oh, looks like quantal got a new gcc .. I wonder if it'll fix my digikam build
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> yofel: looks like I lost pbuilder permissions on your thinkpad
<yofel> I told you to check...
<yofel> looking
<shadeslayer> it did work
<shadeslayer> that time
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> something you did recently it seems
<yofel> I didn't change it later
<shadeslayer> I could just use pbuilder-dist
<yofel> shadeslayer: retry
<shadeslayer> can't do right now, pbuilder-dist be building stuff :P
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope
<shadeslayer> tar: dev/mixer1: Cannot mknod: Operation not permitted
<shadeslayer> fails with : E: failed to extract /var/cache/pbuilder/quantal-amd64-base.tgz to /var/cache/pbuilder/build//9220
<yofel> shadeslayer: reverted to old permissions, if it still doesn't work -> tomorrow
<shadeslayer> okay
<debfx> can I haz moar upload speed?
<debfx> all those wallpapers are quite large
<shadeslayer> debfx: give them to me
 * shadeslayer has shit loads of bandwidth on his shiny new VPS
<shadeslayer> kde-wallpapers right?
<shadeslayer> debfx: ^
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes, kde-wallpapers would be great
<shadeslayer> will be done once bzr starts cooperating
<debfx> I think I uploaded the other large packages already
<shadeslayer> keeps giving me a permission denied pubkey
<debfx> most of 4.8.90 is uploaded
<shadeslayer> wow, really?
<shadeslayer> what script did you use?
<debfx> shadeslayer: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/kubuntu-initial-upload
<shadeslayer> awesome
 * shadeslayer will read it once he gets time
<shadeslayer> dang
<shadeslayer> you've even automated the retry bits
<shadeslayer> you've eliminated two of my data points for apachelogger :P
<sreich> so what you're saying, is that apachelogger is actually useless now?
<shadeslayer> sreich: no, I'm supposed to prepare a report about where we're spending most of our time
<sreich> ah
<shadeslayer> and the 2 biggest data points that I collected were retrying builds and packages for Beta2, RC .. etc
<shadeslayer> who would maintain our prn if we sent apachelogger away
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If he's maintaining your prn, you have different tastes that I would have guessed.
<shadeslayer> he maintains everyones prn :P
<ScottK> yofel: There's no need to ship scalable icons in the binary.
<ScottK> Pairs is in.
<ScottK> highvoltage: ^^^
<ScottK> (just accepted)
<yofel> ScottK: they're not used at all?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-12
<highvoltage> ScottK: yay!
<highvoltage> (and thanks)
<ScottK> yofel: Those are the source that the .png's are made from.
<ScottK> So we need them in source, but not binary.
<ScottK> AIUI anyway.
<JontheEchidna> ^yup
<carnivale> haii
<micahg> needs kubuntu review: Bug #1011937 (tried subscribing kubuntu-dev, but realized that would end up spamming about 85 people (and am hoping that won't happen)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011937 in libqalculate (Ubuntu) "PLease merge libqalculate 0.9.7-7 from Debian sid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011937
<micahg> Riddell: ScottK: would you mind if I set kubuntu-devel@l.u.c as the contact for the kubuntu-dev team?
<vibhav> Can anybody have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqalculate/+bug/1011937 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011937 in libqalculate (Ubuntu) "PLease merge libqalculate 0.9.7-7 from Debian sid" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<debfx> beta 2 report is up: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/4.8.90.htm
<debfx> lots of fixing to do
<Riddell> micahg: that seems fine, why is it needed?
<Riddell> debfx: wow impressive, well done
<Riddell> vibhav: can do in a bit
<yofel> debfx: yay (does that use list-missing?)
<yofel> er, I mean not-installed
<debfx> yofel: yep
<Riddell> debfx: so e.g. kate, why is that not green?
<Riddell> I can't see any missing build deps or --list-missing output
<debfx> Riddell: because of the "Could NOT find SharedMimeInfo"
<yofel> -- Could NOT find SharedMimeInfo  (missing:  UPDATE_MIME_DATABASE_EXECUTABLE)  (Required is at least version "0.30"
<yofel> i believe
<Riddell> ah hah
<debfx> highlighting the problems in the cmake output is on my todo list
<Riddell> debfx: and you weren't excessively fristrated by launchpad being slow when building things?
<Riddell> frustrated
<yofel> that depends on how fast you need things. IMO it's tolerable, but you won't get the whole KDE SC done within a day if things break
<yofel> our private ppa has a high enough priority anyway so we don't need to way that long for things to build
<debfx> yeah I think it's good enough for us
<yofel> *wait
<Riddell> that's true, the private one is high priority
<yofel> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores - for builds in staging or so we could upload with medium urgency (I do that sometimes)
<yofel> we shouldn't really need that though
<apachelogger> -./usr/share/man/man1/dragon.1
<apachelogger> time to reimplement list-missing proper I guess
<apachelogger> in make \o/
<Riddell> vibhav: you've a couple comments on that qalculate merge on things that can be simplified, are you able to do those or shall I just do them during prep&upload?
<apachelogger> 27/49 votes
<Riddell> apachelogger: all the candidates are so good, I don't know how to choose between them!
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> next time we should just roll a dice, less of a headache :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> vibhav: voila
<Riddell> thanks for helping ubuntu
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> Quintasan: fix fix! http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/4.8.90.htm
 * Quintasan sighs
<Quintasan> Riddell: any ideas why kiten on i386 is FTBFS when it built just fine?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I think it's red in debfx's script because it has a list-missing file
 * Quintasan looks at kde-workspace
<Riddell> which is fine
<Riddell> and that file is in the debian/not-installed file so it's just debfx's script not reading debian/not-installed
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> uploading workspace will be a hell
<Riddell> Quintasan: why?  bandwidth?
<Quintasan> more like the upload speed
<Riddell> Quintasan: need an ec2?
<Quintasan> Riddell: If possible
<debfx> Riddell: kiten's not-installed has an invalid syntax. comments are only allowed in separate lines.
<Quintasan> debfx: Should I change that?
<debfx> Quintasan: I've already uploaded the kde-workspace orig tarball so you don't have to upload it again
<debfx> Quintasan: yes, please
<Quintasan> debfx: Thanks and ok.
<Quintasan> Riddell: No need for ec2 then, thanks anyways
<Riddell> debfx: invalid according to whom?
<debfx> Riddell: according to pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> debfx: file a bug with debian while you're doing it then
<Riddell> Quintasan rather not debfx 
<CIA-45> [kiten] Michal Zajac * 35 * debian/not-installed Fixed not-installed syntax so pkg-kde-tools doesnt complain
<Quintasan> debfx: I'm not uploading that to quantal, not that important.
 * Quintasan looks at kde-workspace again
<Riddell> Quintasan: but do put it in bzr
<Quintasan> I think I did that, unless kbzr is bugged
<Quintasan> Then I'll bash apachelogger
 * Riddell looks into kdepim-runtime
<Quintasan> Riddell: It doesn't build?
<Quintasan> Oh wait, Kolab magic
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm not sure it works with Kolab
<Riddell> also a libkgapi needed
<Riddell> !newpackage libkgapi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newpackage libkgapi
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage libkgapi
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<Riddell> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu> newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> neat
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage libkgapi 0.4.0 for kdepim-runtime
<kubotu> Package libkgapi already exists!
<Riddell> mm, no it doesn't
<Quintasan> Now if we can get assign fuction
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubotu is wrong!
<apachelogger> kubotu: you are wrong
<apachelogger> Riddell: tell that to yofel
<Riddell> bug 1012103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012103 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libkgapi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012103
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel: perhaps it does a binary check rather than a source check?
<Riddell> there isn't any source, I think it's just checking it exists in launchpad at all which isn't enough
<Quintasan> Riddell: If that thing is not using qmake I think I can get it done
<jtechidna> libkgapi is in new queue
<Riddell> aah
<jtechidna> feel free to review :)
<Quintasan> oh jtechidna
 * Quintasan hugs jtechidna
<jtechidna> :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: One has to have archive admin powers to review stuff in main?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> next stop for Quintasan -> archive admin
<Quintasan> though that would require great insight into policy
<Quintasan> not sure if I want to know all that stuff
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes you'd need to show you had wide and deep experience with policy and licencing needs
<Riddell> and be a core dev
<Riddell> then I'm sure you'd be snapped up
<Quintasan> I think I'll stick with being core-dev if I ever make it there
<Riddell> jtechidna: accepted!
<jtechidna> thanks!
 * Quintasan fires up make -j32 and prays he doesnt run oom
<jtechidna> Any word on whether the Kubuntu packageset will mostly be moved to universe?
<jtechidna> -j4 forces me to use swap :s
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> jtechidna: how much memory do you have
<jtechidna> 4 GB
<Quintasan> @_@
<Riddell> jtechidna: yes it will, just waiting on cjwatson to do that
<Quintasan> I have 8GB
<jtechidna> Quintasan: there is some overhead, which would be about the same for both of us
<Riddell> jtechidna: CD limit is now 1GB and are built from universe (although no CDs of any flavour this week for unknown reasons)
<jtechidna> Riddell: great
<Quintasan> Riddell: What will stay in main?
<Quintasan> Qt will be there for sure, are they moving all KDE stuff?
<Riddell> Quintasan: whatever something else in main build-deps on
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> I see
<jtechidna> I was thinking libkgapi would probably need a symbols file for a MIR, if required. But even if it doesn't, I'll add it in an upload.
<Riddell> Quintasan: he posted a list to kubuntu-devel
 * Quintasan is too scared to open that
<Quintasan> I had my share of notawesome on the kde-packagers today
<Quintasan> uhh
<Quintasan> Krap
<Quintasan> I guess we are still double-building kwin
<Riddell> Quintasan: kde-packager list?  I don't see anything from you
<Quintasan> The whole "discussion" fills me with disgust.
<Quintasan> I was tempted to respond but decided not to add any more fuel to that
<Riddell> Quintasan: kdelibs stuff?  I've been mostly ignoring it
<Quintasan> Well, I intended to do so but the thread was getting longer and longer and I thought something might have really happened
<ScottK> Quintasan: It looks like a soprano patch will sort things.
<ScottK> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=133950457802942&w=2
<Riddell> Quintasan, jtechidna, yofel, debfx: I've edited the pad to be only the packages still with issues, please add your name and the status when you're working on them http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> ScottK: I think the double bars aren't necessary on the pad, it's just a legacy from the wiki
<Riddell> in my opinion
<ScottK> OK.  Just following the pattern.
<ScottK> OK.  No can haz soprano until mysql is fixed.
<Riddell> ScottK: really?
<Riddell> since when did it use mysql?
<ScottK> It doesn't.  librdf0-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> Build-dep is uninstallable on !i386 at the moment.
<Riddell> fooey
<CIA-45> [kde-workspace] Michal Zajac * 655 * debian/ (changelog kde-window-manager-common.install) Fixed install files
<Quintasan> Riddell: workspace should build fine now
<Riddell> Quintasan: updates in ninjas and bzr ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yeah
<Riddell> Quintasan: lovelyness
<debfx> Riddell: I don't think kate actually needs shared-mime-info, it just wants to run update-mime-database which makes no sense in the package build
<Riddell> debfx: aah, maybe
<Riddell> debfx: however it makes your script turn green so worth having just for that maybe, I'm adding qjson to ark for the same reason (only needed for unit tests which we don't compile)
<debfx> Riddell: I have an ignore list for that
<Riddell> debfx: oh, in your script?
<debfx> yes, however there seems to be a bug in the ark cmake script
<debfx> instead of "could not find qjson" it displays "CMake Warning at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/MacroOptionalFindPackage.cmake ..."
<Riddell> mm yeah
<Riddell> debfx: so I can just add the build-dep to stop another yellow warning that would need to be invesigated each time?
<debfx> Riddell: you can just tell me to extend https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/cmake-ignore.json
<Riddell> debfx: ok, please extend https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/cmake-ignore.json :)
<debfx> ^^
<debfx> I have already added kate and ark
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> debfx: I'll remove the build-dep from kate then
<Riddell> debfx: for kross-interpreters it's requesting ruby and falcon, I'm not going to add them cos I don't think anything uses them
<jtechidna> I heard that non-canonical archive admins can do package removals now?
<ScottK> jtechidna: We can.
<jtechidna> cool
<jtechidna> if one of you could take a look at bug 1012151, it would be appreciated
 * jtechidna slaps ubottu
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1012151 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012151). The error has been logged
 * ScottK blames launchpad.
<jtechidna> fair point :P
<ScottK> I don't think I can do the sync blacklist though.
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we do sync blacklist changes?
<Riddell> ScottK: I've no idea
<Riddell> ScottK: sync stuff all got rewritten by cjwatson recently
<Riddell> debfx: I'm also not adding ruby to kdewebdev, not a build-time thing
<jtechidna> Knights is the other 3rd-party package using libkdegames, but its upstream is fairly active so there's still hope
<ScottK> Riddell: run time checks in KDE build systems seem like common issues since (AIUI) for people who build directly from upstream source the distinction is less important.  Such things seem like bugs that ought to be reported/fixed upstream.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's unclear how to fix them upstream, a build time check is still a useful thing to have for people who build from source and for packagers who need told of runtime deps
<Riddell> it's why I kept it for printer-applet with a cmake flag to override it
<Riddell> but I think the cmake flag doesn't stop it complaining which is a bug
<ScottK> I think that's a useful middle ground since, as you say, there isn't a really good solution at the moment.
<debfx> Riddell: kdewebdev, kross-interpreters, ark and kate are green now
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> debfx: you're on a roll
<yofel> eveningz
<Riddell> yo yo yofel 
<BluesKaj> having a dependency prob in 4.8.80, ffmpeg and libav-tools depends are in the vicious cycle = dependency hell :/
<Riddell> BluesKaj: installed from where?
<BluesKaj> 12.10 repos
<BluesKaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037423/
<Riddell> /usr/include/boost/spirit/home/qi/parse.hpp:83:9: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<Riddell> when compiling rocs.  ouch
<BluesKaj> the terminal prompt insists on opening at ~/Documents
<BluesKaj> kaj@Test-Drive:~/Documents$ 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: do you know what wants to install ffmpeg and what wants to install libav-tools ?
<BluesKaj> I do 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> BluesKaj: and.. ?
<debfx> Riddell: shadeslayer_ is our resident gcc bug reporter ;)
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to install it manually since it's missing 
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: rocs is needing some gcc bugage!
<Riddell> debfx: for the precise backport it seems a good idea to build it in -ninjas again
<Riddell> but I think ninjas has your 4.8.4 packages still
<debfx> hm staging already has 4.8.80 :(
<Riddell> debfx: that can be deleted
<Riddell> since it's old news now
<debfx> ok, let's see how klearppa works
<debfx> ImportError: No module named KubuntuDevTools.launchpad :(
 * debfx adds PYTHONPATH
<apachelogger> duemduem
<jtechidna> it's probably bug 1010896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1010896 in gcc-4.7 (Ubuntu) "Internal compiler error compiling c++ source files using boost. The same file compiles ok with 12.04 and gcc 4.7 from toolchain ppa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010896
<micahg> Riddell: the address should be set on the team so that if kubuntu-dev is subscribed to something, it doesn't spam 85 devs, but sends it to the mailing list
<apachelogger> why is kubuntu-dev subscribed somewhere?
 * apachelogger goes all fistwave on multiarch
<debfx> bug #1010896 has been fixed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1010896 in gcc-4.7 (Ubuntu) "Internal compiler error compiling c++ source files using boost. The same file compiles ok with 12.04 and gcc 4.7 from toolchain ppa" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010896
<Riddell> micahg: aye go ahead then
<debfx> do we really want bugmail on the kubuntu-devel list?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> or some null address, kubuntu-dev ought not be subscribed to anything anywhere
<Riddell> micahg: ^^
<micahg> debfx: this is if someone specifically needs kubuntu devs to review something, a null address would work as well (it's also nice to see where to send mail to the team)
<micahg> apachelogger: I'm speaking of a manual subscription like I did last night
<apachelogger> micahg: someone would then want kubuntu-members to review something, not kubuntu-dev
<apachelogger> elitst--
<micahg> apachelogger: kubuntu members for kubuntu in general, kubuntu-devs for developer questions
<micahg> but the general idea is to have an address set so that people can see how to contact the team
<micahg> or that if the team gets subscribed to some artifact, it goes to a sane place instead of the inbox of all the members
<apachelogger> micahg: so it would still be kubuntu-devel@uc
<micahg> apachelogger: yes, that's what I was suggesting
<apachelogger> same as kubuntu-members
<apachelogger> micahg: all goody then
<apachelogger> people who subscribe the list somewhere pointless get a beatin from debfx then :P
 * apachelogger scuttles off to organize rebuilds
<micahg> oh, hrm, that seems a little weird (having kubuntu-devel as the address for kubuntu-members), but if it works for you folk, so be it :)
<micahg> I'm guessing I can't set the same contact address twice though
<apachelogger> micahg: I think the list was there first, so that simply got used for all and everything
<micahg> ah, ok, historical perspective is nice :)
<apachelogger> micahg: and that setting twice issue is bringing me back to the point that kubuntu-members is the authority and not kubuntu-dev :P
 * apachelogger suspects launchpad gets a mapping problem there as it likes to map maintainers and whatnot to actual teams with that address
<micahg> apachelogger: kubuntu members can't tell me if a change needs to be dropped in a package though :)
<micahg> *reliably tell me, nor can the membership of kubuntu-dev
<micahg> it's really quite frustrating :)
<micahg> but then again, all the flavor dev teams have the same issue (but I think they all have ML addresses set)
<apachelogger> depends on whether one looks at it from a political or practical POV
 * micahg tries to stay away from the politics and stick to the practical
<apachelogger> well.... the KC being almighty and whatnot is representing -members, so I suppose at any rate a KC ay/nay is always outweighing anything a kubuntu-dev member says ;)
<apachelogger> (surprisingly enough no one ever bothered to give kubuntu-dev as a collective any authority other than approving new members for kubuntu-dev)
<apachelogger> micahg: maybe just have a launchpad list for kubuntu-dev and subscribe kubuntu-devel to that?
<apachelogger> or have the sysadmins make a mail alias kubuntu-dev -> kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> Please try again
<apachelogger> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
 * apachelogger sighs
<ScottK> kubuntu-devel discards posts from non-subscribers anyway, so I think sending bugmail there ~ sending to /dev/null.
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: already reported
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: it's a bug in 4.7.1 specifically
<shadeslayer_> hmm ... looks like they fixed it
 * shadeslayer_ retries digikam
<shadeslayer_> herp derp
<shadeslayer_> question, is it normal for -dev packages to contain so versions?
<jtechidna> they usually only contain the non-versioned symlink to the versioned .so files
<shadeslayer_> hm .. libexpat1-dev looks like a exception then
<shadeslayer_> another question, say a package hasn't been officially uploaded to the debian archive, but, debian packaging for it exists, and I want to sync the packaging in ubuntu, do I just copy over the packaging and lose the entire changelog?
<shadeslayer_> or do I merge by hand preserving the changelog
<Mamarok> apachelogger: in the beta PPA there is no dragon, no kmix and no Juk, but those are needed for kdemultimedia
<apachelogger> cause they aint packaged for .80
<apachelogger> whcih is why I suggested .80 should not be published...
<Mamarok> OK
<Mamarok> doesn't make sense indeed
<ScottK> Most of those didn't have proper licensing for .80 either.
<ScottK> Fixed in .90 AIUI though.
<debfx> yofel: does launchpad always take that long to copy packages from a ppa to another?
<debfx> I've started it like half an hour ago and it's still not finished
<yofel> debfx: depends on the backend load, I've had it taking over half an hour already in the past, so not unusual - for the whole SC at least, single packages shouldn't take that long
<debfx> it finished \o/
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1011961] sftp connection with password fails @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011961 (by Arrigo Marchiori)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011961 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "sftp connection with password fails" [Undecided,New]
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger:  starting to get usefull :P http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/12/plasma-desktopgk1991.png
<dantti_laptop> bbl
<claydoh> just bumping: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SteveRiley
<apachelogger> claydoh: why are we bumping?
<ScottK> MySQL is fixed (FSVO fixed), so soprano is building now.  should have 
<ScottK> ... .57 within an hour modulo publisher run timing.
<ScottK> claydoh: Is he applying for membership?
<SteveRiley> ScottK: yes, i am :)
<ScottK> Great. It would be good to get more than one endorsement.
<ScottK> Also, please show up at the meeting with an opinion about owncloud.  Since you're a cloud dude, I'll be asking.
<SteveRiley> i have asked the other kfn admins to contribute
<SteveRiley> and yes, i do have some opinions about owncloud. been playing with one installation on amazon web services and another one at home
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-13
<ScottK> Excellent.
<tsdgeos> you guys aware that installing libkcddb4 in quantal wants to remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: nope, I'll investigate that
<Riddell> debfx: mind and update http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas with uploads to the PPA
<Riddell> debfx: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/4.8.90.htm disappeared?
<debfx> Riddell: which ones are missing?
<debfx> I hope not, seems to work for me
<Riddell> debfx: from http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas nothing by pykde or smoke*
<Riddell> ooh http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/4.8.90.htm fixed itself
<debfx> they are at the top of the package list
<Riddell> debfx: aye but they don't say you're working on them
<debfx> well I'm not :)
<debfx> I've only uploaded the packages without reviewing them
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1012550] qtsql: no drivers loaded (incomplete library paths?) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1012550 (by Jonas T.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012550 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "qtsql: no drivers loaded (incomplete library paths?)" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> kubotu: pardeon?
<debfx> does anyone have objections to registering a kubuntu-ninjas-bot account so I can generate the build status report on my server?
<debfx> right now I have to copy the html page manually which is a pita
<Riddell> debfx: registering with what?
<debfx> Riddell: registering an account on launchpad
<Riddell> debfx: yeah go ahead
<debfx> Riddell: ok done, could you add ~kubuntu-ninjas-bot to the ninjas team?
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> Kubuntu Ninjas Bot (kubuntu-ninjas-bot) has been added as a member of this team.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> afiestas: ping?
<ScottK> 4.9 beta 2 is released.
<ScottK> I'm going to reject the remaining 4.8.80 packages in New since they probably lack proper licensing and are about to be replaced.
<debfx> kdenetwork, kdepim, kdepim-runtime, kdepimlibs and rocs still need fixing
<apachelogger> how do I make lunchpad not try to multiarch stuff? Oo
<debfx> what has lp to do with multiarch?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> something made liblastfm install to multiarch path
<apachelogger> and I cannot replicate that on my system
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> did something change in cmake/dh on quantal that would make that happen?
<debfx> do we want to build python bindings for PolkitQt in pykde4?
<debfx> maybe in cmake
<jtechidna> apachelogger: not by default: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/libqapt1/filelist
<apachelogger> jtechidna: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/107430921/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.liblastfm_1.0.0-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> maybe because samplerate is multiarch
<apachelogger> but that seems to be multiarch on precise too
<apachelogger> also it would be weird if a linked lib influenced multiarchness
<apachelogger> +Alex Neundorf (34):
<apachelogger> +      GNUInstallDirs: add support for Debian multiarch
<apachelogger> +  # For Debian with multiarch, use 'lib/${CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE}' if
<apachelogger> +  # CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE is set (which contains e.g. "i386-linux-gnu"
<apachelogger> +  # See http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<apachelogger> Oo
<jtechidna> but that stuff shouldn't be in effect unless the package is marked as multiarch in debian/control
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<debfx> apachelogger: when has that commit landed?
<apachelogger> ages ago
 * apachelogger ponders on CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE
<apachelogger> >>> grep -r CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE .
<apachelogger> ./obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/CMakeFiles/CMakeCCompiler.cmake:  SET(CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE "x86_64-linux-gnu")
<apachelogger> that is without multiarch stuff in control
 * apachelogger feels violated
<yofel_> doesn't dh9 use multiarch by default?
<apachelogger> doesn't matter, the package was at compat 7
<yofel> ok, then this shouldn't happen
<debfx> yofel: I think only autotools stuff
 * apachelogger cannot see debhelper setting CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE on precise
<apachelogger> yet it is there
<yofel> that's cmake internal
<yofel> see cmake manpage
<apachelogger> fufu I say
 * apachelogger installs cmake .8
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> rekonq downloading to Documents
<apachelogger> my hero
<apachelogger> -.-
<yofel> apachelogger: btw. what does it break?
<apachelogger> everything except for qapt
<apachelogger> which is actually even more confusing
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /tmp/liblastfm-1.0.0/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblastfm.so.1.0.0
<apachelogger> cmake 2.8.8 broke behavior big time
 * yofel doesn't see why it would though
<yofel> unless you use RPATH or stuff like that
<yofel> (or cmake config files :( )
<debfx> GNUInstallDirs sets CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR
<apachelogger> yofel: if CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE is always set and cmake chooses to multiarch on debian iff CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE is set then that bricks .install for packages not opting for multiarch
<debfx> but I guess most projects don't use GNUInstallDirs
<apachelogger> debfx: any non-kde thingy does
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> jtechidna: qapt is built --with kde
<jtechidna> yup
<debfx> apachelogger: qapt obviously not
<apachelogger> forwhatever reason
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain that causes path overrides in favor of KDE
<jtechidna> it ships kde utils even though the lib itself is Qt-only
<apachelogger> kk
<jtechidna> so I used --with kde
 * apachelogger rebuilds without kde too see if that breaks it
<apachelogger> actually
<ScottK> jtechidna: You've got mail.  News is not good.
<jtechidna> k, thanks
<apachelogger> talking about not so good news ... 20 people refuse to vote :P
<yofel> that's a better quote than our last government election had here...
<apachelogger> /tmp/qapt-1.3.80/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libqapt.so.1.3.80
<apachelogger> this does not compute
<apachelogger> install(TARGETS qapt
<apachelogger>     LIBRARY DESTINATION lib${LIB_SUFFIX})
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> vs.
<apachelogger>     LIBRARY DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR}
<apachelogger> in liblastfm
<apachelogger> so indeed cmake is le fucked
<yofel> lib${LIB_SUFFIX} certainly isn't debian multiarch compatible
<apachelogger> well yes
<apachelogger> it also overrides whatever cmake decideds to be useful
<apachelogger> which explains why qapt doesn't have the issue
<yofel> I still don't see why it's an issue
<apachelogger> liblastfm following whatever cmake wants gets bitten by the change
<apachelogger> yofel: dh_install: liblastfm-dev missing files (usr/lib/lib*.so), aborting
<apachelogger> dh_install: liblastfm-dev missing files (usr/lib/lib*.so), aborting
<apachelogger> that is from ubuntu3, which did not opt into multiarch
<apachelogger> it failed only because uptsream cmake decided it would be a good idea to make cmake always go to multiarch
<yofel> fix the install files
<apachelogger> the install file is not wrong!
<yofel> that IS the new default
<apachelogger> cmake is installing crap to multiarch even tho the package is not multiarched
<apachelogger> yofel: it aint a default if I have to manually figure out multiarch crap in control
<yofel> nvm me then
<debfx> Riddell: re kdenetwork: libtelepathy-qt4-dev is in universe so unless kubuntu moves to universe very soon we should back that out for now
<ScottK> debfx: It can be promoted again since it used to be in Main.
<ScottK> (no MIR paperwork needed)
<apachelogger> yofel: also -dev is multiarched
<apachelogger> which for example breaks cmake finder scripts
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually that is wrong
<apachelogger> nevermind me
<soee> hi
<debfx> ScottK: Ok.
<debfx> Riddell: please don't push ~ppaX changelog versions to bzr
<Riddell> debfx: that's me being lazy but the meaning is just as clear I think
<debfx> right, but it makes it more difficult when uploading everything to the main archive
 * ScottK concurs.
<Riddell> debfx: why?  it's just another sed command to change it surely?
<Riddell> which is easier than editing it and changing it to UNRELEASED 50 times
<Riddell> ScottK: I take it we're not able to move libtelepathy-qt4-dev to main?
<debfx> Riddell: there is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/view/head:/bin/kbuildppa and https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/bzr-buildpackage-ppa
<ScottK> Riddell: we as in you and me?  No.  We need a Canonical AA to do it.
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> Unless you can figure out how to make it hit New.  Then you can do it.
<debfx> apachelogger: calling bzr revert in kbuildppa seems quite dangerous to me
<ScottK> Danger is apachelogger's middle name.
<apachelogger> ScottK is absolutely right
<ScottK> Of course.
<soee> kate creates files backups
<soee> is it possible to remove all such files from selected directory and subdirectories ?
<Riddell> debfx: I think 4.8.90 is ready to upload, do you agree?
<Riddell> debfx: how shall we do the precise backports?
<Riddell> 4.8.4 needs moved out the way still then build in -ninjas?
<Riddell> 4.8.4 is in staging, lovely
<ScottK> 4.8.4 isn't ready for prime time due to kdelibs issues.
<Riddell> yeah I saw
<ScottK> However, I hear with kdelibs 4.8.3 the rest of 4.8.4 is ~fine.
<ScottK> It might work to move all but kde4libs to the updates PPA.
<debfx> kdenetwork and rocs have missing files
 * Riddell investigates
<debfx> kde-runtime has KActivities disabled
<debfx> kdepim-runtime has LibKGAPI disabled
<debfx> nah let's wait for a proper 4.8.4 fix
<debfx> especially since we can't move that to p-proposed
<ScottK> Debian is uploading kde4libs 4.8.3/KDE 4.8.4 to unstable, so they seem confident.
<debfx> well Debian is in a hurry to get 4.8 in before the freeze, we aren't
<debfx> are they going to upload a 4.8.4+really4.8.3?
<yofel> they seem to have tracked down the 4.8.4 issues down to some nepomuk/soprano socket issues
<yofel> (see k-c-d)
<highvoltage> debfx: when is debian freeze? is it a set date?
<debfx> highvoltage: they are targeting the second half of june
<debfx> at least that's what the release team said in their last announcement mail
<soee> gimme 4.8.90 for 12.04 i can test :D
<debfx> there's also bug #968734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968734 in kate (Ubuntu) "package kate-syntax-go (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: »/usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/go.xml« is already in kate-data 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968734
<Riddell> debfx: kdepim-runtime has LibKGAPI disabled because it's in universe
<Riddell> I reverted telepathy from kdenetwork
<Riddell> clashing youtube.png moved out the way in kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> kate go.xml file moved
<Riddell> kde-runtime and activities I'm not sure about, may well be an upstream but in the kde-runtime CMakeLists.txt file
 * Riddell out for a bit
<yofel> Riddell: kde-runtime is fixed in upstream git
<soee> Riddell, when are you planning to move 4.8.80 from beta to backports  ?
<ScottK> soee: It'll be 4.9.0 that goes to the backports PPA.
<soee> :/
<soee> so this packages from beta are they any safe to use ?
<ScottK> It's a beta.
<ScottK> They've been tested, but there's no guarantees.
<soee> :)
<soee> well tats what i like
<ScottK> You should use them to test the new release and report bugs upstream.
<soee> thats what im planning to do
<ScottK> OTOH, if you break it and can't fix it, you get to keep both halves.  You can get some help, but they aren't really supported.
<soee> well ill spam yofel than :)
<soee> usually he can help me
<ScottK> Perfect.
<yofel> <insert what Scott just said here>
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [975236] Konsole Ignores --display When It's Launched Via an Icon @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/975236 (by Zoffix Znet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975236 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Konsole Ignores --display When It's Launched Via an Icon" [Undecided,New]
<soee> uhm dependency problmes
<soee> yofel, may i take you few minutes ?
<yofel> a few yes, what's the problem? 
<soee> yofel, take a look: http://pastebin.com/NLjC0Fhm
<soee> dependency problems after upgrade
<yofel> hm, both kde-runtime and nepomuk-core are in the ppa though
<soee> the problem is with kde-runtime i think
<soee> can't be upgraded because kde-runtime : Requires: plasma-scriptengine-javascript (= 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1) but 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1 is installed
<yofel> I'm not sure why it would try to install kde-runtime =  4:4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1 it if already installed parts from 4.8.80 o.O
<soee> :/
<soee> is it possible to force kde-runtime upgrade ?
<yofel> soee: what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get install kde-runtime=4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1' ?
<soee> yofel, same dependency problems
<soee> http://pastebin.com/KhjT9UWN
<yofel> and if you run apt-get install -f you get http://pastebin.com/NLjC0Fhm ?
<soee> yofel, 
<soee> http://pastebin.com/BpX8zGJp
<soee> and if i type Yes
<soee> a long list of info/errors:
<soee> its the part visible in terminal: http://pastebin.com/16wuSQk9
<soee> basicly its all about these packages arent configuret yet
<soee> d
<yofel> please try: sudo apt-get install kde-runtime=4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1 kde-runtime-data=4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1
<soee> nope :/ http://pastebin.com/Ntu49Wz8
<soee> strange
<yofel> sorry, I don't see what goes wrong exactly and I'm out of time so someone else will be able to help you
<yofel> (seems something's wrong with nepomuk-core-data and kde-runtime/-data)
<soee> yofel, sorry for bothering but short info
<soee> i have removed kde-runtime (with a lot of other packages) and kde-runtime-data and installed kubuntu-desktop
<soee> all went ok now
<yofel> ... as long as it went fine...
<soee> ill try to reboot and see if it works, if not ill try to contact you tomorrow from laptop
<soee> brb
<soee> back
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-14
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [975056] KWin shortcuts don't work on second monitor @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/975056 (by Zoffix Znet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975056 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KWin shortcuts don't work on second monitor" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> hola
 * Riddell uploads 4.8.90 to quantal
 * Riddell starts on 4.8.90 backports to precise
<jussi> cool!
<Riddell> ScottK: shiny new packages for your review https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<debfx> Riddell: so much mail in my inbox :o
<Riddell> debfx: love letters no doubt
<debfx> not sure if ubuntu installer is capable of loving
<ScottK> Riddell: Why is the -dev audiocd-kio-dev instead of libaudiocdplugins-dev in audiocd-kio?
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm dunno, reject and I'll fix it
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1012550] qtsql: no drivers loaded (incomplete library paths?) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1012550 (by Jonas T.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012550 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "qtsql: no drivers loaded (incomplete library paths?)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ScottK> Riddell: rejected.
<ScottK> Riddell: Have a look at the license statement in cmake/FindFFmpeg.cmake in ffmpegthumbs.  I'm afraid that one gets rejected too.
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^
<ScottK> Same problem in juk as well.
<debfx> also the binary name should be kde-thumbnailer-ffmpeg
<ScottK> Can you fix both those things and re-upload?
<ScottK> Rejecting juk now too.
<ScottK> kmix actually has cmake/modules/COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS so if you need an example to steal from, that's a good place.
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> kmix misses a copy of the GPL.
<ScottK> It has LGPL and GFDL, but not GPL.
<ScottK> debfx: kmix needs a copy of the GPL added and mention of the licensing of cmake/modules/FindCanberra.cmake in debian/copyright.
<ScottK> yofel_: ^^^
<debfx> I'm fixing ffmpegthumbs now
<Riddell> hmm etherpad broken :(
<BluesKaj> debfx, ffmpeg install on 12.10 has a lot of broken depoendencies , like so , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040765/
 * Riddell kdesdk WIP
<ScottK> Sigh.  kscd too.  Needs cmake/modules/COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS for cmake/FindMusicBrainz3.cmake and debian/copyright fixed.
<ScottK> Riddell and debfx ^^^
<Riddell> ack
<ScottK> That's everything in queue.
<Riddell> thanks
<debfx> meaning you rejected everything? :(
<debfx> definitely no love letters in my inbox now
<debfx> oh
<debfx> ScottK: please reject ffmpegthumbs again
<ScottK> It's not there yet, but I will.
<ScottK> debfx: Rejected.
<debfx> working on kmix next
<Riddell> kubuntu meeting in an hour?
<Riddell> in here presumably since #u-m will be bust
<Riddell> busy
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<ybit2> heyo Riddell 
<ybit2> one of the biggest questions @ the southeast linuxfest was "where's ubuntu"
<ybit2> outside of the KDE booth that is
<Riddell> ybit2: mm?  I've no idea I'm afraid
<Riddell> presumably the loco for the area didn't organise anything
<ybit2> what's the meeting about?
<ybit2> in 40 minutes
<Riddell> kubuntu bits
<Riddell> see agenda
<Riddell> and anything else anyone wants to bring up
<soee> hi
<Riddell> hi ScottK 
<Riddell> hi soee 
<ScottK> Hello.
<soee> guys anyone using the new Dolphin ?
<soee> from 4.9.80
<soee> *4.8.80
<Riddell> yes
<soee> Riddell, is it possible to change icons and text size in left section (Places)
<soee> before it was automaticly done when resizing
<Riddell> I've no idea
<soee> ah ok
<ScottK> kmix accepted.
<ScottK> debfx: I thought you were changing the binary name in ffmpegthumbs?
<debfx> ScottK: turns out the package already existed before 4.9
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Looks good then.
<ScottK> Accepted.
<ScottK> juk accepted as well.
<ScottK> Riddell: If Kubuntu is moving to Universe soon, we should hold off on the l10n upload so they don't get stripped.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm not touching l10n until universe is done
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> We should probably discuss not using LP translations anymore at the meeting.
<ScottK> I don't expect it'll be controversial.
<Riddell> there's a spec that covers that (at least in part) so it comes under the work item review
<ScottK> Great.
<Mamarok> soee: please file a bug on http://bugs.kde.org
<debfx> kscd uploaded again. is there anything else missing (except audiocd-kio)?
<ScottK> From the ones I rejected today, no.
<Riddell> audiocd-kio is in ninjas
<ScottK> Can you upload it to the archive?
<ScottK> debfx: kscd accepted.  Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> I'll review it then.
<soee> uhm i like the new plasmoids scroller ;)
<debfx> ScottK: bug #1013242 if you have some more time to exercise your archive admin powers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013242 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "Remove kdemultimedia source package from quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013242
<ScottK> Need to do some actual work for a bit ...
<Riddell> apachelogger, Riddell, JontheEchidna, ScottK: council ping
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting!  who's all here?
<apachelogger> ahoy ahoy
<ScottK> pong.
<SteveRiley> SteveRiley is alive.
<Riddell> sabdfl no online, tsk
<Riddell> let's start with membership
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SteveRiley
<ulysses> o/
<Riddell> SteveRiley: tell us a bit about yourself and why you want to be part of kubuntu?
<SteveRiley> more than what's on the wiki page i suppose :)
<SteveRiley> two things that i think i could bring, based on what clay has mentioned
 * Mamarok is here
<SteveRiley> at kfn, we'd like to see more cross-polination between irc, the list, and the forum
<apachelogger> a summary would be a start, see, Riddell is lazy and only reads every other sentence missing half the stuff ^^
<SteveRiley> so i could see myself encouraging more of that
<SteveRiley> the other would be as an evangelist of sorts
<Riddell> SteveRiley: what attracts you to kubuntu as a distro and community compared to any of the dozens of other options out there?
<SteveRiley> kubuntu is marvelous work. but it has a somewhat low profile
<SteveRiley> i've spent a fair amount of my career doing technical communications, and i could bring some of that experience to kubuntu
<SteveRiley> Riddell: when i started learning linux, ubuntu was my choice... i distro-hopped, but kept coming back mostly out of familiarity
<SteveRiley> but i never really liked the direction canonical was going with unity
<SteveRiley> when i saw kde on another distro, i was drawn to everything about it -- flexibility, appearance, de integration
<SteveRiley> so in early 2011 i finally decided it was time to settle on one distro and make it my primary work environment, thus kubuntu was the natural choice
<SteveRiley> my background:
<Riddell> SteveRiley: how functional is the kubuntu forums community?  are they friendly, do they solve people's problems, do they keep to date with changes in kubuntu?
<SteveRiley> oh, ok... i'll answer that first
<SteveRiley> kfn is unlike any other linux-related forum i've seen.
<SteveRiley> the core group of active members have exhibit a high degree of mutual respect
<SteveRiley> people go out of their way to research and solve problems
<SteveRiley> i know i've spent hours sometimes doing that
<Riddell> so your testimonial says, very impressive :)
<SteveRiley> if you look at the number of posts in each release's section, you'll see that a lot of people do migrate, and keep up with the latest
<SteveRiley> flame wars are very rare, we admins simply won't allow it. personal attacks are forbidden
<SteveRiley> otherwise, we are very open and don't as a rule practice censorship
<Riddell> SteveRiley: this might be controvertial but why use kubuntu forums rather than ubuntu forums?
<SteveRiley> even our social/casual talk forum, where religion and politics frequently come up, people exchange ideas in a civil manner
<SteveRiley> i don't have an answer to that question, as zach and the others created the forum long before i came along
<SteveRiley> but i'll hazard a guess:
<SteveRiley> ubuntu forum is BIIIIIIIIIIG. 
<SteveRiley> a number of our members have mentioned they find ubuntu forum intimidating
<SteveRiley> we get quite a lot of windows exiles on kfn
<Riddell> lovely, any other questions for SteveRiley?
<SteveRiley> since we're smaller, and exhibit much more of a community feeling, they like what they see and they choose to stay
<ScottK> Since you're a cloud person, what's your opinion on owncloud?
<SteveRiley> riddell: re testimonies -- thanks.
<SteveRiley> ah, owncloud
<ScottK> I warned you.
<SteveRiley> i looked at v3 briefly and foumd that it appeared to be a promising platform, but it had a number of basic bugs:
<SteveRiley> php ui behaved unpredictably
<SteveRiley> the sync clients mostly didn't work
<SteveRiley> permissions issues abounded
<SteveRiley> so when v4 came out, my observation was that's the version that will start taking off
<SteveRiley> still a few glitches
<ScottK> It would very nice if would could offer a complete FOSS solution for people who didn't want to use Google/Amazon/whatever.
<SteveRiley> but now at 4.0.2, it's lookig very nice
<ScottK> Riddell has packaged it, but I dare say we could use some help from a cloud oriented person making it tip top.
<SteveRiley> being a pile of php and sql that sits on apache, you can install it anywhere
<ScottK> Would you be able to help out with that?
<SteveRiley> i run one on aws and one at home
<Riddell> the current owncloud package is from debian, testing needed
<SteveRiley> scottk: absolutely.
<SteveRiley> i run both my ownclouds on a ubuntu server install
<ScottK> SteveRiley: OK. Then you are now KFN person and aspiring developer.
<SteveRiley> the biggest problem is that owncloud's documented installation procedure is wrong
<SteveRiley> scottk: wow, thanks!
<Riddell> well that's +1 from me for top contributions and community linking
<ScottK> Do you use the packages or install the upstream tarball?
<SteveRiley> i use the .deb
<ScottK> +1 from me too.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<SteveRiley> thanks much, guys.
<Riddell> apachelogger: vote?
 * apachelogger fires up his coin flip app
<SteveRiley> lol
<apachelogger> the mighty app says yay +1
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ?
<Riddell> SteveRiley: welcome into membership, please e-mail me your launchpad user so I remember to add you
<apachelogger> (it litterally says that ... I think I might have written bogus code, it always comes up with +1)
<Riddell> you'll get a shiny @kubuntu e-mail and can put your blog on planet
<SteveRiley> very nice. been looking forward to opportunities to join.
<Riddell> -Emerge support partner update
<SteveRiley> thank you, all.
<ScottK> SteveRiley: Hang around here and let's make the owncloud packages better.
<ScottK> Also #ubuntu-server.
<Riddell> as many of you know a nice non-profit company called Emerge want to be a support partner for kubuntu
<SteveRiley> indeed. that sounds like a good first bit to tackle.
<Riddell> with any profits going back to kubuntu
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> (not to be published widely, they don't want it announced until it's sorted)
<Riddell> this is currently blocked on canonical writing "yes you can use the trademark"
<Riddell> shame sabdfl isn't here, but if anyone is in contact with canonical management do politely nudge them
<Riddell> and if there's no comments on that it brings us onto the next topic
<Riddell> Kubuntu Council constitution https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Council
<Riddell> we need a constitution so we can open a bank account and so canonical can make an agreement which refers to the kubuntu council
<cjwatson> typo "quotate"
<Riddell> well spotted
<cjwatson> and "If a quorate is not at the meeting" isn't really English
<Riddell> apachelogger, ScottK: as existing council members have you had a chance to read through it?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Not as well as cjwatson apparently.
<Riddell> it just defines in bank-friendly language what we already did (agreed in maverick times)
<agateau> hey
<agateau> is anyone working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/995815 ? I'd like to give it a try if not.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995815 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport shows black, empty window" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> Riddell: note that the entity KDE e.V. is not outlined in 1.
<Riddell> it means we'll need a chair, treasurer and secretary which are pretty ceremonial roles except for the treasurer
<apachelogger> agateau: meeting
<agateau> apachelogger: oh right
<Mamarok> Riddell: is this a call for volunteers?
<ScottK> Riddell: Does it need something in there about how the constitution is revised?
<Riddell> Mamarok: nope, that's the council vote which apachelogger already started
<apachelogger> Riddell: that said ... I believe it should be mentioned that one member can only hold one of those positions
<Mamarok> OK
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I guess so
<Riddell> wiki being slow so can't edit
<Riddell> feel free to suggest something
<Riddell> apachelogger: likewise
<ScottK> How about "Revisions to the constitution must be pre-announced on the kubuntu-devel mailing list and approved by vote of the Kubuntu Council."?
 * apachelogger would think that a revision ought to be carried by >3 members
<Riddell> ScottK: added a bit about informing stakeholders "1. Revisions to the constitution must be pre-announced on the kubuntu-devel mailing list and informed the Ubuntu Community Council and other stakeholders and approved by vote of the Kubuntu Council."
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's difficult to put a larger number, that leads to problems if people disappear
<Riddell> which happens a lot in societies like this
 * ScottK thought about a super-majority requirement and decided not.
<ScottK> I think getting information out is the key.
<apachelogger> well, a quorum is currently defined as 3/6, IMHO that ought to be 4/6 
<debfx> maybe we should have a process to replace inactive council members?
<ScottK> Then we'd have to define inactive?
<ScottK> I don't think it needs to be in the constitution.
<apachelogger> +
<apachelogger> if >2 go MIA something ought to be terribly wrong anyway
<ScottK> I think quorum of 3 is good.
<Riddell> "if any council members do not make contact with the other council members project for over three months they shall be considered inactive and a vote may be organise to replace them" ?
<ScottK> It ought to be something like do not respond to contact attempts.
<Riddell> "if any council members do not respond to contact attempts for over three months they shall be considered inactive and a vote may be organise to replace them" ?
<ScottK> "if any council members do respond to contact attempts by other council members project for over three months they shall be considered inactive and a vote may be organized to replace them"
<ScottK> Mine is spelled better, but either one.
<Mamarok> do NOT respond you mean :)
<ScottK> Yes.  I dod.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if a revisoinal quorum is 4 members it would enforce that at least one of the businessy members have to attend
<ScottK> do even.
<littlegirl> I hope you don't mind, but I fixed the "quorate" grammatical errors on the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Council page.
<apachelogger> which would then save us having to outline the process to hold a meeting
<ScottK> apachelogger: Getting three at a time is hard enough.
<apachelogger> ScottK: how often do you plan on changing the constitution?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Approximately never, but it'll be some dire circumstance and I don't want to make it overly hard.
<apachelogger> I am fine with 3 attendees for regular votes, not for revisions of the constituation
<ScottK> I guess.  Not my preference, but I can live with it.
<Riddell> thanks littlegirl 
<littlegirl> Any time. (:
<Riddell> apachelogger: 4 or all active members?
<apachelogger> Riddell: 4
<Riddell> apachelogger: "4 or all active members"?
<Riddell> a simple number is liable to problems when nobody is active (been there, done that)
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> The lesser of 4 or all active members
<apachelogger> Riddell: yah
<debfx> well we can replace inactive members now so adding "all active members" is imho not needed
<apachelogger> if you need a somewhat immediate change ....
<ScottK> Yes.  Elections take time.
<Riddell> "The vote must include the lesser of 4 or all active members."
<debfx> voting only takes 2 weeks
<apachelogger> +3 months until someone can be considered inactive
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's in the previous point (12)
<apachelogger> yes, that was regarding the 2 weeks election time not being long
<apachelogger> you have to take into acccount that before those 2 weeks could be 3 months of not being able to carry a revision
<apachelogger> so being able to carry it after 3 months (at the worst) seems way more reasonable than 3.5 months
<Riddell> any more comments?
<apachelogger> KDEev defintion
<Riddell> apachelogger: added
<apachelogger> looks good to me
<Riddell> shall we vote?
<apachelogger> +1
<Riddell> it gets a +1 from me for nicely defining what we do anyway
<ScottK> +1
<ScottK> Passed.
<Riddell> lovely, thanks all
<Riddell> any other business?
<apachelogger> I hope everyone voted on new council members already :)
<ScottK> I think we should wait until the current election concludes to select the various roles.
<Riddell> apachelogger: closes on sunday?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: for that I should actually get a mail to vote, still haven't got it
<apachelogger> yes, sometime sunday when I get to close the vote (that is: when I get up :))
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm related to the e-mail problems you reported?
<apachelogger> currently we have 29 of 49 votes casted, which has been like this for a day or two, so I suppose everyone who is interested already voted anyway :)
<Mamarok> I guess so
<apachelogger> Mamarok: oho
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you able to add Mamarok manually?
<apachelogger> aye
<Mamarok> thanks :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: myriam@kde.org?
<Mamarok> yes
<apachelogger> added
<Mamarok> normally Launchpad should be fixed now, I hope it will not forward mails from @kubuntu.org to @ubuntu.com and vice-versa again
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> spec review
<Riddell> duh
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q?searchtext=kubuntu
<Riddell> shall I go through them quickly?
<Mamarok> yes, please
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-images 1GB images, no separate dvd
<ScottK> Alternates?
<Riddell> ScottK: still undecided
<Riddell> it'll need some additions to ubiquity I think to replace all the features, which is happening on the gtk side
<ScottK> Not sure about dropping powerpc.  We had testers for precise.
<apachelogger> isn't ppc a ports release anyway?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> I'd be all for dropping alternates but I guess people will complain if ubiquity doesn't replace all the features
<ScottK> Spec says about dropping the images.
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> Riddell: Agreed.
<debfx> sounds good, but I think we should still aim to keep the size small.
<apachelogger> what would we get from dropping it?
<debfx> so we don't fill up the 1GB just because we can
<Riddell> apachelogger: one less hassle
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, if we have testers...
<ScottK> We tried to drop the alternate the cycle you were gone and got all kinds of hate due to lack of Ubiquity features.
<Riddell> which is lots of little hassle when compiling packages
<apachelogger> never noticed?
<apachelogger> what's different for ppc?
<apachelogger> I mean, other than the odd FTBFS
<Riddell> it's slow mostly
<ScottK> That's true if we make images or not.
<SteveRiley> uh, well, i like the alternate installer because i prefer advanced-mode cli, but i'll admit i'm in a small minority there
<Mamarok> I tend to only use that one
<apachelogger> SteveRiley: one pretty much gets the same result with netinstall
<Riddell> feel free to add back powerpc but I won't care about it :)
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: true.
<apachelogger> about ppc ... I don't see the harm in having it around as long as someone but us ensures it works :P
<apachelogger> when/if that is not the case I am all for dropping it
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: it involves more waiting for downloads, but i tend to forget that, what with my 60 mbps comcast connection :)
<apachelogger> SteveRiley: actually for advanced install it will mostly be faster as one can install only the stuff one really wants ^^
<Riddell> ok I removed the drop powerpc item, and add in "powerpc is very low priority"
<apachelogger> Riddell: +
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-active  plasma active 3
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: hmm... then the one time i compared them i must have done something weird... can't remember what, now.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: what with people not having the bandwidth?
<Riddell> assigned to rbelem
<ScottK> Riddell: I think (re powerpc) that's good.  
<Riddell> "script test sessions of Active with Xephyr and separate user" that's fiddly but rbelem seems to think he can do it
<SteveRiley> for plasma active - this is another interest of mine, and i can offer up testing services using my samsung 700t
<Riddell> "buy/obtain tablets and get to useful people to ensure testing" Darkwing got a couple of those already
<apachelogger> Mamarok: downloading alternate or downloading netinstall+download on-the-fly requires the same bandwith
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the Active spec needs to work item to look at the missing kde4libs patches to see if there's anything in there too insane for us.
<Riddell> SteveRiley: excellent
<ScottK> to work item/a work item
<SteveRiley> looks like i'm going to have to learn this packaging stuff reall quick-like
<Riddell> ScottK: "[kubuntu-dev] review kdelibs/base patches for potential technical issues: TODO" ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Good.
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-development  all in some sort of progress
<Riddell> except for "add hooks to language kcm to list all language then install them when selected by user"
<Riddell> which is to replace language selector which is going away (so are our language packs anyway)
<rbelem> Riddell, related to arm images
<ScottK> I think PyQt/PyKDE4 works with Ptyhon3 is done.
<rbelem> Riddell, we still need omap3
<Riddell> rbelem: why?
<rbelem> Riddell, some tablets runs that
<Riddell> rbelem: ones powerful enough to run plasma active?
<rbelem> Riddell, i dont have the list on top of my head
<Riddell> last cycle we didn't have anything to test them
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Riddell> except beagle boards which aren't powerful enough
<debfx> Riddell: some packages (at least kde4libs) will stay in main. so I think we still need the language packs.
<rbelem> Riddell, i will list them then i will ping you
<Riddell> rbelem: the item is "drop omap(3) image unless someone finds a use" so if you find a use that covers the item
<cjwatson> ScottK: works for me certainly
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<cjwatson> ubiquity and update-manager are using it so it had better
<Riddell> debfx: hmm, probably needs some thinking about
<cjwatson> debfx: or maybe we should blacklist those from language pack stripping
<cjwatson> that sounds kind of easier
<ScottK> kde4libs won't have translations in it anyway.
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-docs  has some items for Darkwing 
<cjwatson> ScottK: there'll be a few others
<Riddell> littlegirl: but feel free to take over, don't let others prevent you from doing useful things in docs or elsewhere
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-future  has items already under way
<Riddell> new council elections, constitution, move to universe
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-packaging  has lots of things needing packaged
<Riddell> with debfx script for package reviewing the SC packaging is much nicer
<littlegirl> Oh, sorry, I was still playing around with https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Council which looks much better now. (:
<ScottK> q-future work items need a bit of updating on assignees, but look good otherwise.
<Riddell> I noticed plasma media centre is getting into a useable state so that should be looked at too
<littlegirl> Riddell: Thanks - I appreciate the vote of confidence. I've been learning DocBook inside and out so that I'm prepared to make changes to the documentation instead of floundering around in it. (:
 * Mamarok goes to feed the cats before they eat the cables here
<BluesKaj> Riddell, Qt 5 (with wayland backend) , now that looks real interesting ! :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Constitution needs to move off the wiki to kubuntu.org.
<Riddell> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Riddell: We don't need Qt5 for anything for Kubuntu.  Is that really our team's work item?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's needed to support upstream kde (in my opinion)
<Riddell> but much can be palmed off onto canonical and linaro
<ScottK> OK.  Fair enough.
<ScottK> Please do.
<BluesKaj> antway , back to work 
<Riddell> if we just leave it up to canonical that means they might get into habits of adding random patches
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> For a large value of might.
<Riddell> any other comments or can we vote on them?
<debfx> I just hope Qt 5 will be coordinated with Debian.
<Riddell> debfx: by linaro I mean fabo who is debian
<Riddell> but yes
<Riddell> these work items are +1 from me (cos I wrote them mostly)
<apachelogger> +1
<littlegirl> I notice that the Precise documentation was located in the Kubuntu section here:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs while the Quantal documentation seems to be located in the Ubuntu section here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu - is that an oversight or intentional?
<Riddell> littlegirl: the spec is at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-docs
<Riddell> oh I see, it's under a different project
<Riddell> that's not important
<littlegirl> It would be nice to have it in the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs section for semantics' sake. (:
<Riddell> ok I can look at that
<Riddell> but not just now I need to go out
<Riddell> ScottK: what say you?
<ScottK> +1 on the specs as modified.
<littlegirl> That sounds good. (:
 * littlegirl is still sitting on 3 documents that never got pushed into Precise.
<Riddell> littlegirl: hmm there's probably a group you can be added to so you don't get blocked like that
<Riddell> thanks friends
 * Riddell must run
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, let me know in email. (:
<ScottK> Specs approved.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there anything else?
<Peace-> aloha
<claydoh> SteveRiley yay!
 * ScottK declares the meeting over.
<claydoh> Sorry I missed it, large delivery today so a very late break for me
 * yofel had a hell of  a day and fell asleep the moment he got home -.-
<koolhead17> y0 yofel 
<ScottK> yofel: Then you're well rested.  You can get to work ...
<yofel> lol :)
<koolhead17> yofel, how is ur phone doing
<koolhead17> Riddell, supp
<yofel> my phone's fine... not sure what you mean
<yofel> Riddell: another thing about alternate, rbelem wanted to keep it as it's used for offline upgrades for people with low bandwidth
<yofel> *by people
<yofel> SteveRiley: congrats :)
<SteveRiley> yofel: thanks! 
<SteveRiley> feel like i have plenty to learn (launchpad intricacies, how do to builds, that kind of thing) ... looking forward to it
<ScottK> yofel: I just noticed the kmix short description is the same as kmix-dev.  Please fix the -dev one.
<ScottK> (for the next upload0
<ScottK> )/)
<ScottK> Meh.
<ScottK> 0/)
<CIA-45> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmix] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) Fix the short description of kmix-dev so it says that it's a development package
<yofel> fixed, thanks for spotting that
<ScottK> Riddell (or anyone else with a minute): audiocd-kio is still missing cmake/COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS and mention of the BSD license in debian/copyright.
<ScottK> (see juk for a copy of the file to add)
<ScottK> yofel: Can you fix ^^^
<yofel> can do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<CIA-45> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/audiocd-kio] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog copyright) Add missing copyright entry for cmake/FindCdparanoia.cmake
<jussi> bugger, missed the meeting
<JontheEchidna> me too, $work got in the way :(
<JontheEchidna> agateau: bug 993672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993672 in intltool-debian (Ubuntu Quantal) "Ships malformed interactive upgrade hook which causes translations to be shown in the dialog" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993672
<JontheEchidna> that's the black rectangle
<dantti_laptop> speaking of it, it should really be removed from kded, killing that dialog kills kded, no gui should be put in kded...
<soee> are you planning to prepare kde 4.8.90 packages for 12.04 ?
<yofel> yes
<Riddell> hi
<genii-around> Is there any cure yet for battery widget thinking there's no battery?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ooh what's the work?
<Riddell> jussi: doesn't finland have more important things to worry about today?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ScottK> Riddell: Don't forget the release meeting mail ...  I"ll probably be offline most of tomorrow.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-15
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1013468] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013468 (by Michael Yesutin)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013468 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> that kdevelop patch on kde-release should clear the NBS okteta libs off the list, so I'm pbuilding it now
<JontheEchidna> *kde-packager
<Riddell> hola amigos
<jussi> Riddell: good morning sir
<soee> hi
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1011961] sftp connection with password fails @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011961 (by Arrigo Marchiori)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011961 in KDE Base Runtime "sftp connection with password fails" [High,Confirmed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: why has kubotu started posting random bugs?
<apachelogger> Riddell: cause I made it also
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> not random tho
<apachelogger> runtime & workspace
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Council Election - Vote Now! | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO (4.8.90): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting: Thu 14th 16:00UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<rigo> hello everybody! I have reported a bug and I would like to know if I have to do anything to have it fixed. Bug is #1011961 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1011961) and there is also a patch.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011961 in KDE Base Runtime "sftp connection with password fails" [High,Confirmed]
<jussi> Riddell: any thoughts about that ^^
<Riddell> rigo: keep poking upstream
<Riddell> e-mail kde-devel list if no reply on the bug
<rigo> Riddell: thank you for the suggestions. However, I would expect the KDE developers to fix this in the next KDE versions. How about Ubuntu? The patch could just be integrated without waiting for upstream... couldn't it?
<apachelogger> sure it could
<apachelogger> it coudl also then break something
<rigo> apachelogger: sure it could :-) Is there anything I can do to encourage testing of that patch?
<Riddell> make test packages maybe
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1011961] sftp connection with password fails @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011961 (by Arrigo Marchiori)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011961 in KDE Base Runtime "sftp connection with password fails" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Riddell: audiocd-kio accepted.  Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: yay
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ScottK> Even though it'll get demoted soon, I accepted into Main since it's a split of Main source and it'll build faster.
<jtechidna> ScottK: libkasten1* is NBS and is now rdepends free, except for the dependencies among themselves.
<ScottK> OK.  There's a regular cleanup process for such things, so I'll leave it to that.  I am currently working on Bug #1013242, however.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013242 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "Remove kdemultimedia source package from quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013242
<jtechidna> ok,  cool
<BluesKaj> , BBL
<rigo> Riddell: sorry for the long away time. When you say "make test packages" do you also mean "and publish them somewhere"? I did make some packages at work, applying the patch before the compilation, and they seem to work fine.
<kio_http> Hi, sorry to intrude but are there any plans for 4.8.90 on precise?
<ScottK> kio_http: There will be packages in the beta PPA when they are ready.
<kio_http> Sounds good ... thanks
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1013686] package libqt4-designer 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013686 (by alfonex)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013686 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-designer 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtDesigner.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> It's possible I was just sarcastic on ubuntu-devel (ML).
<Riddell> ScottK: a little yes.  but the development-release-is-stable is something that's interesting, we could consider using it instead of all these time consuming backports
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> I think 'let's not freeze because dailies are great' is a bit ridiculous.
<apachelogger> wouldn't what rick proposes need to be applied for everything?
<apachelogger> i.e. without basic valdiation nothing gets out of proposed
<apachelogger> if so then I'd consider that a bigger drag on velocity than one week of cherry pick blockage
 * cjwatson starts the move of Kubuntu to universe in quantal, per discussion on kubuntu-devel@ and IRC.
<apachelogger> \o/
<jtechidna> :)
<ScottK> :-(
<apachelogger> I can be a master of the universe again
<apachelogger> though I thought there was no conclusion on the discussion
<cjwatson> ScottK: It might be worth looking into some kind of parallel MIR-lite process.  It wouldn't be very hard to e.g. maintain a list of the things that have been checked.
<apachelogger> then again no one was really loking for a conclusion *Shrug*
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it was clear where the balance of opinion was.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<cjwatson> Done.
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger:  hey :) I'm doing some changes to add-printer wizard of print manager, what do you think about the following? (I removed the huge icon here)
<dantti_laptop> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/15/plasma-desktopBZ1944.png
<Riddell> kubuntu-ninjas PPAs is actually quite wuick at building, it's the publishing which takes hours :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: hours? :O
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: me likes
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: except I would put the ppdf file thigny at the bottom
<Riddell> apachelogger: one or two hours
<apachelogger> and add a filter label
<dantti_laptop> hmm I didn't thought about putting it at the bottom.. let me try
 * apachelogger always found it quite silly that in apparently no printer installer we ever had you were able to filter the lists
<dantti_laptop> it filtered first but now I'm not sure it will work..
<apachelogger> so you end up scrolling left until you find Foo and then Foo has 3000 drivers and you end up scrolling all to the end of the drivers pane
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: well, assuming it cannot autodetect the driver
<apachelogger> so you go manually looking for it
<apachelogger> which I reckon can often be the case as otherwise I fail to see the point of the lists ;)
<dantti_laptop> yes, it's just a bit trick to search on trees
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: so what I would do is add *one* filter that filters the driver names
<cjwatson> Riddell: PPA publishing is fairly dreadful.  There's work on "diskless archives" being considered at the moment to improve it.
<cjwatson> Because it bites the Consumer Apps work for software-center.
<apachelogger> so if I enter 9000 there, the left hand pane would only display brands that have a driver that matches 9000 and the right hand pane will only display the matching drivers per brand
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: I know its the search algorith that is trick.. since it's a tree we had a hard time when doing this for polkit kcm...
<cjwatson> That said I believe there's been some emergency patching done of late to try to improve things.
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: simply traverse all child nodes?
<Riddell> cjwatson: do you know who's incharge of the language pack infrastructure these days?
<Riddell> dpm?
<apachelogger> you'll get away with n*regexcmp
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: it's not that simple, since you can't hide the parent on the match..
<apachelogger> huh?
<cjwatson> Riddell: I'd start with him, at least.  Martin probably still has his fingers in bits of it, knowing him.
<apachelogger> why that is silly
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: does it need to be a tree?
<dantti_laptop> to hide a make you need to check all childs
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: you need to do that anyway
<apachelogger> n is the amount of known drivers
<apachelogger> you need to regex all known drivers
<dantti_laptop> well you need to do it twice..
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: why?
<maco> apachelogger: the KC election... there's only one spot open?
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: you go through all parents, and decend into their children, if no children matches the parent gets hidden
<dantti_laptop> the algorithm will check each node, first on parent then on childs..
<apachelogger> maco: no, dunno why it says so
<maco> apachelogger: how many?
<apachelogger> 3
<maco> ok
<dantti_laptop> on the parent you chekc the childs to see if it should be visible..
<apachelogger> half the team gets elected once a year
<maco> ok
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: ah you mean a predefiend algorithm?
<Riddell> dpm: language packs?  I think we need to turn the language-pack-kde packages into simple meta packages depending on kde-l10n-xx and other bits, how do we do that?
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: the sortfilterModel...
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/15/plasma-desktopLR1944.png
<debfx> cjwatson: a few of the new KDE source packages haven't been demoted yet: audiocd-kio, kscd and libkcompactdisc (they show up on component-mismatch)
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: make your own filter model
<cjwatson> debfx: Yeah, those were already listed for moving but I only initially processed the ones that changed as a direct result of telling component-mismatches to consider only Ubuntu
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: sure I need to , but I 'll need to manually do that, which is boring...
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: it's like 20 sloc for the algorithm :P
<apachelogger> unless you thread the filtering, which would be really fancy ^^
<apachelogger> like if a parent has > thresh nodes you run the scan in a thraed ^^
<cjwatson> debfx: Done now, thanks
<Riddell> 16:33 < skaet_> Riddell,  will you follow up with the images you want for Kubuntu for 12.04.1 as well?
<Riddell> what do we want?
<maco> real food
<apachelogger> what are the options?
<maco> when do we want it?
 * apachelogger wants pony images
<maco> (we're chanting right?)
<apachelogger> maco: you are not a fish, you are a person
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: I'll let that for later :P I'm also thinking on merging these two http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/15/plasma-desktopBL1944.png  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/15/plasma-desktopLs1944.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: presumably desktop, can we be bothered with alternate?  I'm wanting to say no to arm, active, dvd, powerpc, amd64+mac
<Aptar> Just wanted to stop in and say I appreciate the hard work you guys put in to Kubuntu. 
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: removing the left icon and puting it next to the printers list, pretty much like what s-c-p does today..
<Aptar> Thanks.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd leave alternate, dvd seems worthwhile tho
<Riddell> Aptar: :)
<apachelogger> magazines like to put DVDs on their DVDs
<apachelogger> which is a common source for users
<Riddell> that's the DVD we just dropped for 12.10?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> with 12.10 we do put useful stuff on the desktop image tho :P
<rigo> I have to leave this channel now. Thank you and good bye!
<dpm> Riddell, I've no idea about how language pack dependencies work, I think pitti might be the best person to talk to
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1013686] package libqt4-designer 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013686 (by alfonex)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013686 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-designer 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtDesigner.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Riddell> final bits compiling (that are going to compile) for precise 4.8.90 now
<shadeslayer> wheee .. moved to universe :D
<debfx> I'll move 4.8.4 to the updates ppa once kde4libs finished building
<Riddell> debfx: problems got sorted?
<debfx> Riddell: yep, upstream reverted 2 commits
<Riddell> great
<MountainX> For KDE GUI app development using Python, how is Eclipse?
<Riddell> MountainX: hmm no idea I'm afraid, never tried it
<Riddell> I don't an IDE person myself, I use Kate or emacs
<Riddell> s/don't/not/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "I not an IDE person myself, I use Kate or emacs"
<Tm_T> MountainX: we have this thing called KDevelop
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: not particularly useful when writing python code fwiw
<MountainX> Yes, I am deciding between KDevelop and Eclipse... 
<Tm_T> but meh, if you're writing python, I'm unsure what difference IDE would make
<shadeslayer> Kate for python
<shadeslayer> or vim
<Riddell> I've also no idea how KDevelop is for Python
<Riddell> Idle is the python Qt IDE, it's always scared me by having about 100 toolbar buttons in it's default UI
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> Tm_T: same thing as in c++ surely
<shadeslayer> oh btw
<MountainX> I'm not a full time developer so I want to learn just one IDe. Eclipse is something I could use for many different projects, so I was hoping I might also use it for Python-KDE projects.
<Riddell> tab completion, quick links to api etc, quick buttons for execution etc
<shadeslayer> apparently there's a GSoC on improving KDE Accessibility this time
<shadeslayer> so hopefully we will have better a11y in the coming releases
<Tm_T> ...now if I could find a reasonable Kate-replacement that would work in a browser for example
<Riddell> in a browser?
<shadeslayer> there's going to be a standard library ( Atleast that's what I was told by the student doing the GSoC ) for apps to export a11y interfaces
<Tm_T> Riddell: yeah, been testing if I can do my work just by having a browser
<Riddell> Tm_T: you are google's dream
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, now that you mentioned it... http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/chrome-elinks.png
<Tm_T> chrome can be used for browsing too ^^
<Riddell> Tm_T: oh my
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> who in their right minds would use that
<Tm_T> elinks?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Tm_T> why not, although I usually do use lynx
<Tm_T> ...when I use TUI browser
<Riddell> w3m is the best
<shadeslayer> unlike apachelogger, I'm a sane person, hence I use full featured browsers :P
<shadeslayer> not lynx ...
<shadeslayer> not that I've got anything against people using lynkx
<shadeslayer> *lynx
<davmor2> Riddell: +1 w3m ftw
<MountainX> Anyone know if KDevelop has code completion for Python?
<shadeslayer> MountainX: I heavily doubt you'll find IDE's that do code completion for python
 * Riddell never tried python in KDevelop
<shadeslayer> I did search for it one time
<shadeslayer> but gave up and started typing out stuff in kate
<shadeslayer> and surprisingly the code worked :P
<MountainX> Actually there are lots of them that do code completion for Python
<shadeslayer> you only need to take care of spaces
<shadeslayer> MountainX: not true code completion, kate only completes for stuff that you've already written in the file
<shadeslayer> unlike C++, where you have proper parsers and what not
<MountainX> I don't know what "true code completion" is, but I know that there are several Python IDEs that claim to offer code completion. I watched a video on it.
<MountainX> And I used IPython which has really code tab completion.
<MountainX> *really cool
<Riddell> it would be entirely possible to have code completion in an IDE, python is very introspectable
<Riddell> the IDE would just need to ask the library what classes and methods it has
<Riddell> I did see a kdevelop dev trying to do code completion in javascript one time many years ago, not a pretty sight
<MountainX> Being that I only dabble in coding, I don't want to learn a lot of different tools. But I do want to be able to write KDE GUI apps in Python. So I'm looking for the one best IDE to learn.
 * shadeslayer usually has python docs + kate
<shadeslayer> that's all
<Riddell> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> that's how I'm learning erlang as well :P
<Riddell> what's erlang?
<MountainX> @shadeslayer. I don't understand what you are saying. I've seen several Python IDEs that offer code completion, including the big well-known names including PyDev plugin for Eclipse
<shadeslayer> MountainX: right, and I'm saying you *don't* need a python IDE
<shadeslayer> Riddell: highly concurrent programming language used by Telco's for handling GSM Calls and stuff
<shadeslayer> used in other stuff as well
<shadeslayer> but it was developed by Ericsson primarily for GSM 
<MountainX> I don't need it as long as I want to use just IPython, but I find an IDE useful for my style of work.
<shadeslayer> MountainX: you're coming from a C/C++ background right? :P
<MountainX> I knew C/C++ around 20 years ago. I consider myself as starting from almost nothing now. Just learning Python.
<shadeslayer> MountainX: ok, trust me, you really don't need a IDE :P
<shadeslayer> in python all you need are docs and a text editor
<shadeslayer> I had a *very* hard time starting with python because I was so used to IDE's
<MountainX> I want a forms designer for sure. And once I have that, I might as well have the other stuff an IDE offers.
<shadeslayer> ah, a ui form designer, there's a separate app for that
<shadeslayer> QtDesigner or sth
<shadeslayer> so no need for a entire IDE :)
<MountainX> why don't you like IDEs?
<MountainX> stepping through code with a debugger is really helpful. IDEs make that easy. I'm not sure how to do that with just Kate.
<shadeslayer> MountainX: I use QtCreator extensively with C++
<shadeslayer> so it's not that I don't like IDE's :D
<shadeslayer> but IDE's don't make sense with python, because python is .... different
<MountainX> Python in interpreted. But an IDE is just as useful in Python as it is in C++
<MountainX> especially with a forms designer
<MountainX> BTW, here is a good list of Python IDEs: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/81584/what-ide-to-use-for-python
 * shadeslayer still disagrees with using IDE's for python, because they just slow people down when programming in python
<shadeslayer> also, top answer is vim, which is what I already suggested at the beginning of the discussion
<MountainX> Integrated Python debugging (to name one example) doesn't "just slow people down".
<shadeslayer> dunno, I usually use pydb and ! in vim
<MountainX> I'm not willing to invest the time to learn vim (or emacs) because I'm not a full time developer. I want a solution that is easy to pick back up when I haven't touched it after a 2 or 3 month break.
<MountainX> IDEs are good for reminding you what to do
<MountainX> And Eclipse plus the PyDev plugin is the #2 recommendation from that stackoverflow thread, and that's what I came here asking about. I want to know if it is nearly as suitable as KDevelop for Python KDE dev work.
<MountainX> If Eclipse plus the PyDev plugin is *almost* as good as KDevelop for Python work, I'll use it because I can also use Eclipse for Java and Android and some other things I want to dabble in.
<shadeslayer> I've never used Eclipse, so you'll have to experiment on your own there :)
<shadeslayer> Pretty sure it won't be able to handle ui forms
<MountainX> OK. I'll check that and see what the options are for UI forms. Thanks.
<shadeslayer> QtDesigner
<shadeslayer> and iirc KDE has something for ui files as well
<shadeslayer> don't use it, so don't remember the name tbh :P
<MountainX> I just found this: http://popdevelop.com/2010/04/setting-up-ide-and-creating-a-cross-platform-qt-python-gui-application/
<shadeslayer> MountainX: I'm also not sure about using PyQt4, I personally favor PySide :P
<MountainX> true, I like PySide better too.
<shadeslayer> primarily because it had better support for QML and to a lesser extent, their site design
<MountainX> One reason I liked PySide because there aren't two different language versions (so simpler for me) and the one version uses the newer slots and signals standard.
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<MountainX> OK, based on your feedback, maybe I'll just start with separate tools until I find an IDE I like. I can use IPython, Qt Designer, PySide, Kate, git, etc. But I'll have to figure out a good solution for code refactoring and integrated debugging...
<shadeslayer> using Unix as a IDE ;)
<MountainX> yeah, true. Why not?
<MountainX> Where can I download Qt Designer?
<jtechidna> apt-get install designer-qt4
<MountainX> duh! Thanks. Google was misleading me.
<jtechidna> er, that's the wrong name
<jtechidna> qt4-designer ;-)
<MountainX> I'll find it with apt-cache search
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually I used w3m recently
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-16
<jussi> JontheEchidna: I just got you and the lead dev od openshot mixored up :/ I was thinking, JontheEchidna develops openshot?  huh? 
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newversion'
<Riddell> kubotu: help newversion
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu> newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<Riddell> kubotu: calligra 2.5beta 2.5 beta
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.5beta 2.5 beta
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1014082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1014082 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update calligra to 2.5beta" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> whee
<JontheEchidna> jussi: hehe, yeah, I've gotten that before ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I've started putting my middle name in things like identity.kde.org to hopefully help w/ that
<JontheEchidna> e.g. https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/muon/repository/revisions/5cfd7a24425c933c1db4d62877532a19fc76e3aa
<debfx> I've copied 4.8.4 to the updates PPA
<debfx> maybe someone can write an announcement on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> debfx: I can, or I can just give you the details so you can do it yourself
<Riddell> ?
<debfx> Riddell: does the login work with any browser now?
<Riddell> debfx: don't think so, rekonq/konqueror only
<shadeslayer> Why is that? :P
<Riddell> nobody knows
<shadeslayer> heh
<debfx> ok, announcement is up
<debfx> and yes, login still doesn't work with firefox :/
<Riddell> debfx: I've added a thank you note to Felix :)
<debfx> :)
<debfx> hm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu is outdated
<Riddell> lots of wiki pages are
<debfx> yeah but this one is linked in all our KDE release announcements
<Riddell> 4.8.90 is working for me in ninjas, I think I'll move it to backports
<yofel> Riddell: beta please, not backports
<Riddell> yofel: oh yes thanks for reminding me
<Riddell> copying packages in launchpad is just a case of 5 at a time to stop timeouts?
<yofel> ... which is why I wrote a script to do that
<yofel> kopypackages in kubuntu-dev-tools
<Riddell> aah
<yofel> (It's not a member of package count but size, kdeartwork for example usually fails unless copied alone)
<yofel> *matter
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> lovely that did it
<Riddell> voila kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.90
<shadeslayer> Any thoughts on bug 875040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875040 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "KMyMoney window cannot be resized smaller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875040
<Riddell> shadeslayer: upstream bug? (just reading the title)
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmymoney/+bug/875040/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875040 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "KMyMoney window cannot be resized smaller" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Better read that comment
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, no idea I'm afriad
<shadeslayer> yeah, I have little idea as well
<yofel> fun bug
<apachelogger> "You have 3 friends with birthdays this week"
 * shadeslayer ponders about askin unity developers
<apachelogger> for every website on the internet you get 3 mails a day
<yofel> shadeslayer: uhm, I can't resize it here either... (kmymoney 4.6.2 on quantal)
<shadeslayer> in KDE?
<yofel> well, resize it smaller, larger works
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> ok so definitely upstream bug
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> nvm, yes upstream bug
<apachelogger> COUNCIL VOTE CLOSING IN 3 HOURS OR SOMETHING
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh exciting
<apachelogger> I think I will come in last :(
<yofel> you weren't last on my voting list at least
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, I just noticed that the user said it's a regression from natty->oneiric. But we have the same kmymoney version in both
<shadeslayer> yofel: which comment number?
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<shadeslayer> so ... what is it? 0.o
 * shadeslayer is confused
<shadeslayer> that is one funky bug tbh
<shadeslayer> it can't be unity because you say the issue happens in KDE as well, it can't be KMM because apparently the same version is in natty and oneiric
<yofel> well, I'm just looking for any minimumSize settings... but I can't find anything that should apply for the main window...
<yofel> so maybe it's some size handling bug in QtGtk that was fixed?
<yofel> or introduced
<shadeslayer> I wish we could close bug reports like this one with the explanation : This software contains magical code which produces magical bugs, please contact apachelogger for his ponies in order to fix this bug
<apachelogger> what bug? what?
<shadeslayer> QtGtk? how would that come into the picture?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: boog 875040
<yofel> the user was using ubuntu?
<apachelogger> ubottu: would you be so kind as to tell me what bug 875040 is as shadeslayer cannot use trigger words?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875040 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "KMyMoney window cannot be resized smaller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875040
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> thus the UI would be rendered using Qt's gtk renderer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now you're just being lazy
<yofel> comment #2 wouldn't make sense in that case though
<shadeslayer> uhm, iirc XFCE uses GTk as well
<apachelogger> someone give me a TLDR version
<apachelogger> the english in some comments gives me cancer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: essentially, you cannot resize KMM
<yofel> apachelogger: user complains that he can't make the window smaller in unity, worked in 11.04 and works in xfce. (I can't make it smaller here in KDE either)
<shadeslayer> maybe upstream set a minimumSize
<yofel> there's tons of nonsense minimumSize's in the ui files, so I can't fine anything concrete
<yofel> at least nothing that should affect the main window...
<apachelogger> if upstream set a minimum size that would affect all windowmanagers as Qt refuses to go below that ALWAYS
<apachelogger> yofel: minimumsizes combined with layouts can become a problem
<apachelogger> particularly if defined static, which they should never ever be
<shadeslayer> yofel: wouldn't the main window NOT go below the least size of a element 
<apachelogger> anyhow, sounds to me like a window manager problem
<yofel> shadeslayer: good point
<apachelogger> otherwise there is no reason why it would work on xfce but not on unity
<apachelogger> the only viable difference is the window manager
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but you can't resize it below a certain value in KDE as well
<apachelogger> which is to say, it could still be a minimumsize issues, only that metacity decides to be bugged and ignore it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so?
<apachelogger> kwin aint perfect
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> true, could be a metacity bug where it just ignores minimumSize
<yofel> fun:
<yofel> [ ~/tmp/kmymoney-4.6.2 27 files 580Kb ]
<yofel> yofel@yofel-T510 $ grep minimumSize -R * | wc -l
<yofel> 169
<shadeslayer> whereas kwin and whatever-unity-uses do respect it
<shadeslayer> uh yeah, too many minimumSize's to reduce the location of the bug
<apachelogger> use gammaray
<shadeslayer> my VPS is almost out of memory trying to link calligra stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh .. gammaray can help in this case?
<apachelogger> it always helps
<shadeslayer> heh ^_^
<apachelogger> you can inspect widgets and shit
<shadeslayer> gammaray is really really cool
<shadeslayer> I've only used it once or twice though ... 
<shadeslayer> oh, I read somewhere that ubuntu has some sort of automated testing for ISO's
<shadeslayer> is that specifically for unity ?
<yofel> ScottK: now that we're in universe, can we put our old universe packages into the seeds so kubuntu-dev gets upload rights for them? (e.g. blinken, kdevelop-php, digikam, ...) We maintain those anyway
<shadeslayer> agateau: I'm still a bit lost on the app indicator support, does it just need porting to KSNI?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: status notifier == app indicator
<Riddell> yofel: hmm good question
<apachelogger> no clue why canonical to call it app indicator, they are funny I suppose
<shadeslayer> oh really? awesome, I've worked with KSNI before, should be trivial 
<Riddell> I think they came up with the same then looked around for a technology to implement it
<Riddell> s/same/name/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "I think they came up with the name then looked around for a technology to implement it"
 * apachelogger as usual does not compute shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ktp needs porting to app indicator/KSNI/whatever
<apachelogger> ktp?
<shadeslayer> I was looking ait for a bit last week
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kde telepathy
<apachelogger> aint it a plasmoid?
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> why is it a plasmoid?
<shadeslayer> the text-ui isn't
<shadeslayer> there's a plasmoid for chatting :)
<yofel> which doesn't work for me, only the systray icon works
<shadeslayer> as well a contact list plasmoid
<apachelogger> I totally don't get why things are the way they are
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe 0.4 will work? I'm waiting on gkiagia to get the packages into debian, then we can just sync them
<Riddell> yofel: add them to supported I think
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, nice, can't wait :)
<shadeslayer> calligra takes forever to build :(
<yofel> you could've guessed that...
 * yofel now wonders if digikam or calligra takes longer...
<shadeslayer> I'd say calligra
<shadeslayer> because digikam makes to compiler ICE
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> s/to/the/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> ll
<yofel> *lol
<shadeslayer> I think gcc-4.7 ( 13ubuntu1 ) fixes the ICE though
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I'd be blaming Compiz for the kmymoney stuff personally
<JontheEchidna> stuff exactly like this used to happen in the old days
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: doesn't work in KDE as well, so I think apachelogger got it right, bug in metacity and KMM, compiz and kwin just following the application
<shadeslayer> "old-days" .. hahaha :D
<JontheEchidna> back before kde4, around Gutsy times
<shadeslayer> I wonder how many people who contributed to releases before 8.04 are still around
<apachelogger> 8.04? Oo
<apachelogger> oh, actually
<apachelogger> my netbook had 8.04 ^^
<apachelogger> turns out the wifi didn't work
<apachelogger> was quite a deal break
<JontheEchidna> I started contributing during 8.04 when the kde4 spin CD's first came out :)
<JontheEchidna> that's... four years ago O_O
<shadeslayer> I started using kubuntu with 8.04
<shadeslayer> horrible time reall
<shadeslayer> *really
<shadeslayer> KDE4 had just come out
 * yofel with 9.10 - 4.3 was the first usable release really. 
<yofel> used gnome in the meantime
<Riddell> I don't remember 4.0 being all that bad
<Riddell> just because it was worse then 3.5 that had come before people's expectations had got out of hand
<yofel> just to make sure I understand this right: If I put something into the supported Seed germinate will pull in all build-depends as well? (i.e. if I add perlkde it'll pull in ->perlqt+smokekde->smokeqt as well?)
<Riddell> thing sometimes regress but generally they improve, that's what this book The Rational Optimist says
<Riddell> yofel: yeah should do
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> \o/ digikam builds
<ScottK> yofel_: Should be able to, yes.
<yofel_> now, if I did this right now you'll actually be able to upload it. (whenever the seeds are processed)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what is the difference between a KNotification and KSNI?
<apachelogger> ksni = systray icon, knotification = notification
<shadeslayer> KSNI is specifically for notifications regarding messages?
<shadeslayer> oh
<JontheEchidna> KSNIs are usually used for indicating the status of a running application
<JontheEchidna> and providing controls for manipulating the program
<JontheEchidna> KNotifications are text notifications from the app
<shadeslayer> hm
<JontheEchidna> "Hey I just borked your HDD"
<shadeslayer> heh
<JontheEchidna> "Reformat? y/n"
<JontheEchidna> "Reformat? Y/n" :P
<shadeslayer> right, so KNotifications shouldn't allow you to interact with the app?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hig fail
<JontheEchidna> KNotifications can have action buttons embedded in them
<shadeslayer> right, which is what ktp-text-ui does right now
<shadeslayer> but all they do is look fugly
<JontheEchidna> basically the precense plasmoid could be a KSNI if it wanted to (talking about 0.3)
<JontheEchidna> dunno what's changed in 0.4
<shadeslayer> nah, the presence plasmoid wasn't designed that way afaik
<JontheEchidna> eh, all it is is an icon showing the state, with a context menu
<JontheEchidna> which is exactly what a KSNI is
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> if yer off the icon would be in passive state
<apachelogger> (i.e. hidden in the popup)
<shadeslayer> wait, so will this also require me to re write the presence plasmoid?
<JontheEchidna> what are you trying to do again? (I've not read backlog)
 * apachelogger does not know what needs to be done :P
<apachelogger> <-- cleaning up amarok includes
<apachelogger> major bumpain
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: trying to figure out what needs to be done to implement KSNI support in kde telepathy
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: you'd probably want a KDED module that implements a KSNI interface
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you don't implement KSNI support
<JontheEchidna> if you wanted KSNI
<apachelogger> you have apps be a KSNI :P
<apachelogger> it enitrely depends on what the KSNI is supposed to do really
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not if it's complicated
<apachelogger> if the kded module goes to shitz so does kded as we have learned through memleakery :P
<shadeslayer> ok, I'm still confusing stuff here it seems
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it either: launches the account manager executable, launches the contacts list .exe, or does nothing when clicked
<JontheEchidna> & listens to precense status messages
<apachelogger> well, I do not know what shadeslayer wants to do :P
<shadeslayer> so ideally, this KSNI should inform the user of a) New messages, b) new incoming contacts, c) New video/audio calls
<shadeslayer> that's all I can think of right now
<shadeslayer> all of that is handled via KNotification right now
<JontheEchidna> that sounds like the correct way to do that
<JontheEchidna> (use KNotifications)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does it get that infomration?
<apachelogger> or rather
<apachelogger> what does the user do upon getting a notification?
<apachelogger> the notifications are right
<apachelogger> AAMOF you often end up combining a KSNI with KNotifications
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for texts there's a button to reply, for new incoming contacts he can accept or deny ( and I think there's a option to block, not sure if that works )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the part that provides the notifications then also wants to be a KSNI
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: notifications are not enough here as they time out, which is e.g. not good when having a new message
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: doesn't the KDE notifications widget store them?
<shadeslayer> ^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes but you have no active feedback
<shadeslayer> But ... those are not persistent iirc
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: by that reasoning muon should not have a KSNI for updates :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they are until you clean them, or too many piled up
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it has the option to use KSNI, KNotification, both or none :P
<apachelogger> no clue how many many are tho :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so why is the default both? :P
<apachelogger> also ETOOMANYOPTIONS
<JontheEchidna> when in KNotification-only mode, the KNotify's are made persistent
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and the latter is perfectly plausible when using a IM app, imagine having 5 people contact you with 5 messages when you're away from your desk
<JontheEchidna> in the combo mode, it's non-persistent knotifies w/ the tray for interaction
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: which is why you should have a KSNI
<JontheEchidna> in tray-only mode you just get a mysterious KSNI  in the tray :P
<apachelogger> (mind that for us that KSNI use case overlaps with message indicator)
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> so ideally, along with the KNotifications, a KSNI should be used
<shadeslayer> and the KSNI will be a central place for all messages coming from KTP
<shadeslayer> so it should ideally be a daemon 
<JontheEchidna> iirc kde-telepathy already has a kded
<shadeslayer> ^ yep
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whatever causes the notifications shoudl also provide the KSNI
<apachelogger> yay, I am lagging, someone is downloading prn again \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh ... the text ui has separate notification code
<JontheEchidna> and the KSNI would then provide those notifications and combine that w/ status info
<shadeslayer> ( that's the the only submodule I've investigated so far )
<JontheEchidna> taking over what the prescence widget has been doing
<shadeslayer> okay
 * apachelogger really doens't know/understand all the ktp modules :P
<JontheEchidna> btw, I'm re-enabling k3b-i18n in this merge since we're now in universe
<apachelogger> 5 MINUTES FOR COUNCIL ELECTION
 * apachelogger almost wrote erection :@
<JontheEchidna> lul
<JontheEchidna> we'll probably want to look at all of our seeded packages not covered by kde-l10n-* and ensure that they get integrated in to the l10n-foo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no idea what that means
<apachelogger> also no idea what was disabled in k3b
<JontheEchidna> make sure they get installed when an international user installs k3b
<JontheEchidna> it used to be: just install language-pack-kde-* and k3b docs are installed
<JontheEchidna> now one must install k3b-i18n to get l10n for all languages
<JontheEchidna> this move to universe has finally given us what we wanted (to not use rosetta) so now we must take responsibility :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-17
<apachelogger> I told you to fix your muon, did I not? :P
<JontheEchidna> it uses check-language-support now
<JontheEchidna> but we still need to figure out what to do to transition from language-pack-* to whatever else the various packages that don't have l10n in kde-l10n
<JontheEchidna> parsing error
<JontheEchidna> retrying :P
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> we have to figure out what to do to move from the current language-pack-* system to a system that uses kde-l10n, along with assorted -l10n packages for seeded apps that don't have l10n in kde-l10n
<JontheEchidna> we'll have to update this probably: /usr/share/language-selector/data/pkg_depends
 * apachelogger writes mail
<JontheEchidna> check-language-support seems a bit broken in quantal: http://paste.kde.org/501644/
<shadeslayer> whoot
<shadeslayer> new council
<yofel> \o/
<JontheEchidna> ok, so as long as we add templates to /usr/share/language-selector/data/pkg_depends (in language-selector-common) for apps not using kde-l10n-*
<JontheEchidna> and add those same packages to the seed for languages we want on the iso
<apachelogger> intartubes y u so slo!
<JontheEchidna> we should be good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: auto-injection I say
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you going to make the adjustments in LP for the election results?
<apachelogger> ScottK: next week? membership only runs out on thursday
<apachelogger> unless JontheEchidna throws in a +1 to end the extra time anyway
<ScottK> That's only because we artificially exteneded it.
<apachelogger> I know, we still extended it by vote, so we would have to end the extent by vote IMO
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it should matter unless we need to have a vote between now and thursday
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You can still extend the terms of the people that were re-elected now and add the new person.
<apachelogger> then people don't time out at the same time :P
<apachelogger> motion to de-extend extended terms
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: gimme a +1 each and we are good :P
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO (4.8.90): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: +1
<ScottK> +1
<shadeslayer> does LXDE use metacity as well?
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> I do not always mitm, but when I do I use ettercap
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> ScottK, JontheEchidna: think we should align the expiration date back to 05-20?
<apachelogger> that'd of course cut the terms 1 month short, but ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  I think we should make it as of today.
<ScottK> That way in two years we don't get nailed by not enough time after UDS again.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> good point
<ScottK> But I most particularly want you and JontheEchidna to decide since you aren't directly affected.
 * apachelogger is so lazy he doesn't even do traffic shaping but sends packets on a round trip over wifi \\o/
<apachelogger> doesn't help launchpad timing out on me of course
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: speak up good sir
<JontheEchidna> sorry, was afk
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: -1 on realign
<ScottK> What do you mean?
<JontheEchidna> do not put expiration back to 5-20, keep it at 6-16
<apachelogger> 6-17
<JontheEchidna> w/e :P
 * apachelogger hands JontheEchidna a UTC watch :P
<JontheEchidna> you people and your fancy timezones
<apachelogger> well, UTC is actually not that fancy, it doesn't even have a summer version
<apachelogger> totally lame IMO
<JontheEchidna> when I was a youngin' we didn't have timezones, and we liked it!
<JontheEchidna> it didn't matter that the sun was high in the sky, we went to sleep because it was 4:00 AM!
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll stop :P
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<apachelogger> now, what was it that I did before mitming -.-
<apachelogger> so ...
<apachelogger> liblastfm1 patchery seems to be coming to an end
<apachelogger> amarok working and clementine working = yay
<JontheEchidna> bug 1013626 is a mystery
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013626 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language-selector.py: No module named LanguageSelector.qt.QtLanguageSelector" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013626
<micahg> congrats to jussi Riddell and ScottK
<ScottK> micahg: Thanks.
<bambee> hi, proposal for the current kde-workspace http://paste.kde.org/501764/  (it fixes a boring bug)
<debfx> bambee: I take it you have verified the fix?
<bambee> debfx: It has been pushed on upstream and I tested it on my laptop, it works
<debfx> bambee: ok, uploaded. thanks!
<bambee> yw ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jussi> Afternoon all. Thanks micahg :) (and everyone else over the interwebs)
<jussi> sigh :/
<jussi> I wonder why they took away the configurability of the power/lock screen plasmoid, locking it to only suspend? 
<jussi> oh never mind, I just didnt find the new one with the search :) 
<debfx> there are two now?
<jussi> debfx: seems that way
<jussi> debfx: lock/logout and power button
<jussi> If someone feels like improving them, having choosable Icons like lancelot has would be nice... (greyscale Icons please :D )
<apachelogger> jussi: could you please ensure that you are op on whatever channels the council has op + remove neversfelde
<jussi> apachelogger: sure
 * shadeslayer needs testers for digikam
<shadeslayer> anyone on quantal?
<yofel> me
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental < Could you test?
<yofel> new calligra tar btw.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> sawn
<shadeslayer> I'll get to that after digikam
<shadeslayer> one thing at a time :D
<yofel> sure, I'm more interested in digikam anyway :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately ... my ISP can't provide me more bandwidth >.>
<shadeslayer> Apparently my area isn't serviced by something called 'Metro Ethernet'
 * yofel pulls kile as well
<shadeslayer> heh, totally forgot about that
<shadeslayer> someone needs to sponsor that
<shadeslayer> Riddell confirmed that it worked a long time ago
<shadeslayer> yofel: did the packageset expand to include these packages as well?
<shadeslayer> kile/calligra/digikam etc
<apachelogger> EHUNGRY
<yofel> calligra is already in, I added digikam to supported but have no idea how the packageset is updated and kile isn't in there - currently has motu as maintainer
<yofel> do we want to maintain kile? 
<yofel> (probably yes, but I don't want to just go ahead and add it)
<shadeslayer> well .. it's more of a "We keep a eye on packages like kile more closely than some other people and it would be a good idea to add it to the packageset so we can update/merge it more quickly"
<yofel> +1
<yofel> esp. as kile isn't syncable
<shadeslayer> If I had upload rights for kile, I would have uploaded it a long time ago, but since I didn't, I forgot about it
<shadeslayer> kile isn't syncable?
<yofel> nope, remember the bug which needed pkgbinarymangler turned off?
<shadeslayer> ahhh yeah
<yofel> apachelogger: as you're ~there~, do you know how the packageset is updated? Automatically or by bothering cj/watson
<apachelogger> yofel: how would that be automatic I wonder
<yofel> dunno
<shadeslayer> sigh, calligra, Y U NO USE xz
<apachelogger> exactly :P
<yofel> ok, thanks ^^
<jussi> anyone about on precise with the kubuntu ppa active? 
<shadeslayer> yofel: digikam works?
<yofel> jussi: which one?
<jussi> I just crashed plasma :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: the parts I use yes, still testing though
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<jussi> yofel: beta
<jussi> yofel: you could try otherwise also, right click the battery icon in the tray (need a laptop), then battery monitor settings, show remaining time for the battery, click apply - crash.
<yofel> oh that
<yofel> kde bug 302047
<ubottu> KDE bug 302047 in general "Crash occured when configured battery plasmoid" [Crash,Unconfirmed: ] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302047
<jussi> oh yay, Im not the first one
<apachelogger> the trick is to remove your battery so the plasmoid does not show up
<apachelogger> so apparently the launchpad is kaput
<apachelogger> doesn't accept no dputs 
<apachelogger> yofel: you wanted to make obs? :P
<yofel> worked for me a few hours ago - just the publishing took 4h
<apachelogger> 4h
<apachelogger> good lawd
<apachelogger> I will starve
<apachelogger> noes!
<yofel> shadeslayer: works fine
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * apachelogger uploads shadeslayer so he can go to pending state for 4 hours
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> >.>
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have the perfect bug for you to fix
<shadeslayer> in pgst?
<apachelogger> see #kde-multimedia for my ramblings 
<apachelogger> you get to draw a diagram if you want
<apachelogger> diagrams always help with threads
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> threads
<bambee> kwin3_oxygen_appmenu.so has been removed ?
<bambee> I mean, apparently it's no longer installed by kwin
<shadeslayer> !find kwin3_oxygen_appmenu.so
<ubottu> Package/file kwin3_oxygen_appmenu.so does not exist in precise
<apachelogger> it never was
<apachelogger> that is a forkd source from kde-apps
<bambee> it's still installed here and ksmshell4 kwindecoration crashes...
<shadeslayer> bambee: you probably compiled it at some point in the past
<shadeslayer> and then did a sudo make install
<bambee> huh ? I NEVER install upstream package in /usr :)
<bambee> so... I don't think so
<shadeslayer> bambee: try a dpkg -S kwin3_oxygen_appmenu.so
<bambee> (except phonon...)
<bambee> good idea
<bambee> kwin-style-oxygen-appmenu
<shadeslayer> W: digikam source: ancient-standards-version 3.8.4 (current is 3.9.3) \o/
<yofel> bambee: that's not even in the archive
<bambee> :O
<shadeslayer> lololol :P
<jussi> OOOOOOO+++++++++++++++++++CQ
<shadeslayer> bambee: now try apt-cache policy kwin-style-oxygen-appmenu
<shadeslayer> jussi: dafuq is that
<shadeslayer> brainfsck?
<jussi> shadeslayer: it was Elodi - enjoying herself....
<yofel> cjwatson: can you refresh our packageset? I added a few things from universe to our supported seed that we maintain and mostly just got put in universe because of build-depends
<shadeslayer> ah
<bambee> 4.7.2-0ubuntu1 and only found in /var/lib/dpkg/status  ---> WTF ?
<yofel> maybe we added it and removed it before release
<shadeslayer> jussi: elodi already on IRC ...  expect great things :P
<bambee> probably..
<jussi> shadeslayer: she will be brilliant - how was that sample of brainfuck? :D
<shadeslayer> anyone seen the latest talk by linus? I like him even more after that talk
<yofel> link?
<shadeslayer> jussi: Who knows, she's probably testing out some new version of brainfuck
<jussi> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: 
<shadeslayer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA
<shadeslayer> I've only watched 40 minutes of it though
<shadeslayer> jussi: finish people are lucky in terms of getting visits from Linus :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: given I live pretty close to him now, I should drop round his house sometime :P
<yofel> yay, I have no hibernate option anymore \o/
<jussi> (he does live in helsinki still?)
<shadeslayer> Don't think so ... he moved to the US iirc
<jussi> yofel: yeah :/
<yofel> jussi: you can still turn it on if you want...
<shadeslayer> I guess upstream decided we had too many options
<jussi> yofel: I dont use it thankfully - I use the suspend to RAM a whole lot
<yofel> same here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you add digikam to the packageset?
<shadeslayer> or tell me how to request
 * yofel just asked for that
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> unless there's some proper procedure other than pinging people on irc
<shadeslayer> where didja ask?
<shadeslayer> or rather, whom did you ask?
<yofel> here? -7min
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> I thought some other channel as well
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, reporting a bug is the proper way 
 * debfx waits for someone to add /.*/ to supported ;)
<apachelogger> roughly translates to not getting it done
<yofel> aah
<shadeslayer> yay .. we haven't sync'd digikam packaging
<yofel> debfx: well, we could update the excludes IMO, not sure  what I'm supposed to do with permissions for dkms, lame or oss-compat...
<debfx> yofel: I don't think you can exclude packages
<shadeslayer> do you guys know anyone with whom I could talk to about the Mac ISO images?
<yofel> I probably would start with skaet
<shadeslayer> Foundations team right?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> not sure what exactly s/he is responsible for though
<jussi> skaet is the release manager no?
<jussi> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<lunchlogger> jussi: floodbot is very rude, he doesn't wanna talk to me
<lunchlogger> <FloodBot1> lunchlogger, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately after A?
<lunchlogger> <lunchlogger> FloodBot1: 66
 * lunchlogger was expecting a discussion about whether 0x42 wouldn't be nicer
<jussi> lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<yofel> lol
<lunchlogger> oh yah, for everyone who does not get it ... A is 65 in decimal ascii :P
<jussi> bah, after that battery crash I have a huge space in my tray :/
<lunchlogger> and with that I am off to find something to eat
<shadeslayer> lunchlogger: you're too l33t for FloodBot1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can I get a ec2 instance ?
<shadeslayer> My VPS keeps falling short of memory :(
<shadeslayer> ok .. one small issue, there seems to be a libkvkontakte-data.install in our packaging, what do I do about it?
<shadeslayer> it only seems to be installing translations : usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/libkvkontakte.mo
<shadeslayer> since we're now in universe, do I simply drop that ?
<shadeslayer> ( seeing how we're going to use proper lang packs and not rosetta )
<shadeslayer> s/proper/upstream/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "( seeing how we're going to use upstream lang packs and not rosetta )"
<yofel> what's responsible for the brightness notification on the screen? plasma?
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you drop that - you won't have translations at all I think
 * yofel isn't a l10n expert though
<shadeslayer> well this is all confusing then, shouldn't we have separate lang packages for each language then?
<shadeslayer> also, that -data package doesn't exist anywhere in the control file
<shadeslayer> the control file needs fix0ring
<shadeslayer> yofel: fwiw I think in precise it didn't matter if we put the files in a install file or not
<shadeslayer> pkg-kde-tools automgically figured out necessary l10n bits
<shadeslayer> lunchlogger: ^ Advice on how to proceed?
<lunchlogger> what?
<apachelogger> <FloodBot1> apachelogger, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> FloodBot1: sei
<apachelogger> jussi: why is it talking to me anyway?
<apachelogger> I am only going to BS that bot anyway
<apachelogger> I mean, look at its name
<jussi> apachelogger: I dunno did you do something silly? 
<apachelogger> jussi: well, it aint called SillyBot1 now is it :P
<apachelogger> actually that would be a good name
<apachelogger> listens for obvoiusly silly words and then prints random quotes that use them
<jussi> apachelogger: go talk to ljl ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we have libkvkontakte-data.install that installs translations
<shadeslayer> it's not there in the control files however, should I enable it?
<shadeslayer> or is pkg-kde-tools going to take over translation stripping magic in universe?
<yofel> changelog isn't clear there - maybe I dropped it when I re-enabled libkvkontakte
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, I think so too
 * shadeslayer enables it for now
<shadeslayer> Apparently I just won 1,000,000GBP
<shadeslayer> No need to work for life \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we do not strip
<apachelogger> if the translations are not packaged they are not there
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> yofel: I've also uploaded calligra here : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<yofel> *blink* 113M tar o.O
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> I'll request them to make xz tars
 * shadeslayer wonders how much space that'll save
 * yofel tries
<shadeslayer> already on it ;)
<shadeslayer> 90M     calligra_2.4.91a.orig.tar.xz
<shadeslayer> shaved off 23 MB's .... not bad at all
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you drop the marble patch? If yes please say so in the changelog
<shadeslayer> uhh ... yeah ... sorry about that
<shadeslayer> I'll fix it in the calligra bzr branch
<CIA-45> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/patches/kubuntu_01_arm_fixes.diff add missing patch from last upload
<yofel> shadeslayer: looks fine otherwise, so if it builds ship it
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> needs testing first though
<shadeslayer> Pushed calligra packaging to bzr though
 * shadeslayer is off to sleep
<yofel> zZzZzzzz.... building kde-workspace is another good thing to make you sleepy -.-
<cjwatson> yofel: sure, done
<Riddell> shadeslayer: need one?
<yofel> cjwatson: thanks a lot :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-10
<Darkwing> littlegirl: welcome back :)
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Thanks! Good to see you! (:
<Darkwing> Yeah, been busy with Uni and I have my kids for the summer. :D
<littlegirl> That sounds good. Hopefully you can still do a bit of documentation in between. (:
<Darkwing> Yeah, I'm just trying to find the time lol.
<ahoneybun> omg Darkwing
<Darkwing> Yeah I know.
<Darkwing> I've been on holiday lol
<ahoneybun> lol
<littlegirl> You have to wait until the kids are in bed and the homework is done and then sneak three words into a document. (:
<ahoneybun> can we try to have a hangout soon?
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: welcome back 
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: If you're talking about a Mumble hangout, I'm still working on listening to that one you linked. It's LONG. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: talking to Darkwing, google hangout
<littlegirl> ah, ok (:
<Darkwing> Yeah... Maybe in 2 or 3 hours?
<Darkwing> If tonight?
<littlegirl> Hey, if I have {{{sudo command variable}}} and I want variable to be a generic template that the user knows to replace with whatever my instructions say to replace it with, is there a way of writing the command in the wiki?
 * littlegirl probably worded that badly
<Darkwing> INormallyLinkThingsTogetherLikeThis
<littlegirl> For example: Replace VARIABLE with your name in this command: {{{command VARIABLE}}}. Is there a way of writing that in the wiki that's more appealing than what I just did?
<Darkwing> paths would be /path/to/your/logs/folder
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I'm up for it tonight 
<ahoneybun> if you have the time
<Darkwing> Once the kids go to bed I should have some time.
<Darkwing> But, what command would have user variables? 
<littlegirl> Let me change that:
<littlegirl> Replace NAME with your username in this command: {{{command NAME}}}
<littlegirl> What I want to know is, how do I write {{{command NAME}}}
<Darkwing> YourUserName
<littlegirl> Do I do it like I did in the example, or is there a format for NAME
<littlegirl> Ah, okay, thanks. (:
<Darkwing> That's what I've always done. Seems to work.
 * ahoneybun confused
<Darkwing> My user name is david. so, it woudl be command david. But, anyone else would ahve to use their foo as a username in that command.
<littlegirl> Okay, if it pastes into here correctly, I've got this, and KeyId is the variable that will change from user to user depending on circumstances:
<littlegirl> Replace KeyId in this command with the code to add a key:<<BR>>{{{sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KeyId}}}
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Perfect. I want them to put their key ID in after they get it from an error message on the command line. (:
 * littlegirl likes to roll around on the command line
<Darkwing> cli is a way of life.
<Darkwing> BBIAB
<littlegirl> ok
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: have you seen the trello page?
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: what does that mean?
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: What does what mean?
<ahoneybun> BBIAB
<littlegirl> Be Back In A Bit. (:
<littlegirl> He's probably putting babies to bed. (:
<ahoneybun> ok
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Heh, how did you do the bulleted list inside a comment in Trello?
<yofel> littlegirl: if you open a card, there's a button 'Add checklist"
<littlegirl> yofel: Yeah, that didn't work out well for me. (:
<yofel> what went wrong?
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: under the checklist  click the add item
<littlegirl> yofel: It added a new section rather than doing a bulleted list inside of my comment area like ahoneybun does. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Aha, will test it out in my welcome page. For now I'll do ordinary comments. What fun that Trello is, though! Very nice!
<littlegirl> I'm starting to run out of steam tonight. Is it okay to leave something in the Doing section assigned to me overnight?
<ahoneybun> yea
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Should I create a card for the rewrite I'm doing of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic/ManagingRepositories ?
<littlegirl> It's well underway. (:
<ahoneybun> no add a comment for now
<littlegirl> Done. (:
<ahoneybun> well I guess you could use the card or make a comment
<littlegirl> I added it as a comment to the Basic card. (:
<littlegirl> Am I supposed to remove myself from a card if I put it in the Done column?
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> I can do it if you can't
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: love the comments btw very detailed
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Thanks. (:
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<littlegirl> Cool - what fun that is. (:
<littlegirl> Launchpad should copy what Trello did so we can use something like it as Blueprints. (:
<ahoneybun> it's funny how this started with me just editing the images in the bzr on my desktop
<ahoneybun> that would be cool
<ahoneybun> now we have about 5
<ahoneybun> well 6 if you count palasso
<ahoneybun> yea 6
<littlegirl> Ah, you mean pulling and pushing and playing around in DocBook?
<ahoneybun> no just updating the images
<ahoneybun> on my local copy
<littlegirl> I still can't figure out how you did bullets inside your comments. It's not a checklist. It's a comment. How'dyoudothat? (:
<ahoneybun> oh those
<ahoneybun> thats when I check one of the items
<littlegirl> Oh, LOL. (:
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I just love how we jumpstarted this project
<ahoneybun> mzaza: hello
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Sneak peek at what I've got so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5750228/
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> 1. 1. 1.1 .1?
<littlegirl> It will look fabulous in the wiki - it just looks awful in plain text. (:
<littlegirl> Go paste it in and hit preview and then cancel after you see it. (:
<ahoneybun> nice
<littlegirl> Well, it's been fun, but I must go to bed. I'll see you tomorrow and finish up that page and continue working on the stuff in Trello. (:
<littlegirl> Good night, all! (:
<ahoneybun> swett
<soee> good morning
<murthy> hello everyone
<apachelogger> xnox: pingy, assuming language packs are not on the ISO how does ubiquity find out which ones to install? and why would that not be working without network connection? 
<xnox> apachelogger: some language packs are on the iso, those would be installed if match what's requested, otherwise after offline installation the desktop shows incomplete-language-support popup that open up language support to download remaining lang packs.
<apachelogger> xnox: is that popup driven by language-selector?
<xnox> typically though, one has internet connection and langpacks are downloaded and installed during the installation.
<xnox> apachelogger: sounds correct.
<apachelogger> because I see code in ubiquity to create a update-notifier note as well
<xnox> hm.
<apachelogger> oh and "match what's requested" <- that's based on langauge-support's pkg_depends file I suppose?
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<yofel> apachelogger: hm?
<apachelogger> yofel: did I mention that using the submodule based qt repo is a bad idea?
<yofel> apachelogger: maybe not explicitely, but I figured that out from the frameworks meeting summary a while ago
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger sighs at untriaged bugs
 * Peace- sighs in menubar bugs with krita
<apachelogger> ./builder:245:in `open': No such file or directory - cache/bzr/lp:~apachelogger/+junk/recipes/**.rb (Errno::ENOENT)
<apachelogger> you'd think placing random urls inside in a file:/// url would be easy
<apachelogger> BUT NO
<apachelogger> this is linux...
<Mamarok> yofel: any news about that QtScript package? I can't use Amarok anymore, crashes on every start because of that bug
<apachelogger> testing packages are in his ppa but no feedback was given
<yofel> Mamarok: I only got the raring PPA package verified which is in kubuntu-ppa/ppa now, anything else is still todo as I had barely any time over the weekend
<apachelogger> yofel: does that actuallyf ix the issue?
<yofel> apachelogger: markey said it does
<Mamarok> is it? I didn't get an update for that
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> must have missed that
<Mamarok> what should be the package version?
<yofel> Mamarok: because I copied it just now, you'll have it half an hour
<Mamarok> ah, OK
<markey> yeah it's all good with the new package
<Mamarok> will wait, then :)
<apachelogger> yofel: we needs more patch regular patch review
<apachelogger> -patch
<yofel> apachelogger: well, we usually did that during UDS, that kinda went away... we should probably do a session at akademy and set some regular dates
<apachelogger> even UDS was not regular enough
<apachelogger> reviews should happen at least twice per cicle IMHO
<yofel> ENOTIME?
<Riddell> patch reviews happen during merges too
<Riddell> I've got rid of serveral this cycle
 * yofel wonders if someone's bored and wants to do some pre-packaging of kdeadmin and kdenetwork splits
<yofel> Mamarok: published now
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks, downloading
<apachelogger> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/767786/
<apachelogger> new recipe style
<apachelogger> fatal: Du hast keine Referenzspezifikationen zum Versenden angegeben, und push.default ist "nothing".
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> yofel: kde:scratch/sitter/builder if you want to play with it
<apachelogger> lp:~apachelogger/+junk/recipes has the recipes (though they don't do anything useful
<apachelogger> also note that you'll have to change in builder: DPUT = false to true
<apachelogger> otherwise it won't try to dput (also note the PPA var)
<apachelogger> I think all that needs doing now is easily allow to ues the recipe branch inside the recipe
<apachelogger> or we put the debian/ dirs in another branch, it's cached anyway so it would amount to the same work WRT atomic recipes
<apachelogger> yofel: opinions welcome
<apachelogger> IMO having all in one place is nice
<apachelogger> oh........ actually one could use BzrCache.new(RECIPESBRANCH) in a recipe and CopyJob a subdirectory
<apachelogger> doesn't cause much traffic anyway as it will simply try to bzr up the cache
<apachelogger> looks nice in the codez and is fast. I'll put my money on that :P
<apachelogger> yofel: oh and error handling on subshells is not yet implemented, e.g. if system("/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-aptitude") fails we want the entire recipe to fail
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<yofel> apachelogger: back from lunch, looking
<fit> Hi there, will KDE 4.11 be available for Kubuntu 12.04 
<Darkwing> afaik, the ppa will be available 
<Darkwing> fit: ^^
<Darkwing> fit: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.4 has the PPA information.
<shadeslayer> fit: most likely
<fit> thanks
<yofel> apachelogger: I can't really do an in-depth review while I'm at work, but here something that's needed to maker pbuilder actually work: http://paste.kde.org/767948/
<apachelogger> yofel: ppa?
<yofel> apachelogger: pretty much anything needs pkg-project-neon-tools from that ppa
<yofel> without that dpkg-buildpackage -S *will* fail
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> hard to verify against a packaging stack that does not exist though ^^
<apachelogger> actually I mean to create pseudo packages for testing, didn't do that yet
<yofel> Quintasan, shadeslayer: do you guys actually have something *against* moving the neon packaging stuff into *one* branch and use nest-part in the recipes?
<yofel> if we batch the qt5 stuff together we might as well do it for everything else
<yofel> although...
<yofel> nope, that doesn't work
<yofel> at least not with launchpad 
<apachelogger> yofel: ?
<yofel> apachelogger: well, I thought about keeping everything together, but then launchpad will rebuild everything when I change one package
<yofel> not quite the intended behaviour
<yofel> apachelogger: do you mind to keep the qt and kf5 packaging in pieces, just for consistency?
<apachelogger> yofel: launchpad has nothing to do with that, we'd want different packaging for kf5
 * yofel wonders how he can tell plasma to never get the keyboard focus... *-.-
<yofel> apachelogger: well, I don't really want to drop launchpad for everything...
<apachelogger> you cannot ever use it for qt5
<apachelogger> using it for other pieces seems pointless TBH
<apachelogger> also inconsistent
<yofel> uhm, you do have a server to keep that running then? KDE isn't pariculary small. Esp. kdesupport, kde-wallpapers and kdeartwork
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> we have to work around launchpad for qt5 and kf5, that doesn't mean the rest can't use it 
<yofel> hm, then again, the traffic would probably amount to some ~50G per month
<yofel> if it's run no more than once a day
<apachelogger> lol?
<apachelogger> kdeartwork sees like one change in 2 moths
<apachelogger> eh, kde-wallpapers
<apachelogger> and kdeartwork like 1 per month it seems :P
<yofel> good point
<apachelogger> only oxygen is a fat bstd changing all the time
<apachelogger> and using xz that can be slimmed down for upload
<yofel> that's some 250M, tolerable
<yofel> apachelogger: what's your plan for the gpg key btw.? (it was nice to not have to care about it with launchpad)
 * yofel would like to not use a passwordless one...
<apachelogger> why not?
<apachelogger> that's completely impossible
<apachelogger> or pointless
<apachelogger> given that then you'd have to put the key somewhere
<apachelogger> s/key/password
<yofel> indefinitely unlocked gpg agent? (if that's even possible)
<apachelogger> why?
<yofel> I was wondering how to safely pass something like that around if necessary, but I guess one could encrypt it
<apachelogger> it seems very pointless to me
<yofel> then nvm
<apachelogger> if someone gets access to the system in a fashion that they could get ahold of the key they'd likely be able to twiddle with the script and/or the cache etc.
<yofel> right
 * yofel makes more coffee
<Quintasan> \o
<baltolkien> Hello
<baltolkien> I have a problem with nepomuk with Kubuntu 13.04
<baltolkien> Anyone can help me?
<Darkwing> baltolkien: This is not a support channel. #kubuntu is a place for support.
<baltolkien> OK
<baltolkien> Thank you
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: you still on?
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: jumping off for a bit. What's up?
<ahoneybun> seems I always miss you darn
<Darkwing> I'm not on much this summer.
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> I was up till 2am waiting to do a hangout
<juancarlospaco> :)
<ahoneybun> juancarlospaco: hello
<Riddell> hola juancarlospaco 
<juancarlospaco> hello
<juancarlospaco> standard python code monkey here
<juancarlospaco> :P
<Riddell> juancarlospaco: ooh want to help on kubuntu bits?
<juancarlospaco> Yeah, its possible, already done some Qt apps like Ninja-IDE and Nuitka
<Riddell> juancarlospaco: fancy a wee bug that niggles me to get you started?
<Riddell> usb-creator-kde is full of bugs but what's annoyed me for years is how the image list doesn't select the one you just picked if you click Other and select one in open dialogue
<juancarlospaco> its Py ?
<Riddell> juancarlospaco: yep
<Riddell> bzr branch lp:usb-creator
<juancarlospaco> ok, no bzr, gonna try later
<juancarlospaco> :P
<Riddell> we also use bzr a lot in ubuntu
<juancarlospaco> i know, i used more git, because needed github
<ahoneybun> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> hola ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how you doing?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'm awesome thanks
<Riddell> calligra done, kdevelop in progress
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> are you updating them?
<Riddell> yeah, and merging with debian
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<ahoneybun> calligra is pretty cool'
<Riddell> it's everyone's favourite app suite that is never quite good enough :(
<ahoneybun> yea
 * ahoneybun just found out he can use the scroll wheel in Windows 8
<Riddell> mm, wasn't that added in windows 98?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> what I mean is that I can do that for what touching the screen would do
<Riddell> mm, not sure I understand
<Riddell> what things can you do with it?
<yofel> probably shifting that tile-view that win8 has?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> moving from left to right with the up and down scroll wheel
<Riddell> there's plenty places where scroll wheel does interesting things in kde
<Riddell> e.g. volune control or desktop pager
<ahoneybun>  yes
<ahoneybun> Riddell: see the trello lately?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nope, is it looking good?
<Riddell> apoi: is there a reason for  vcs/models/projectchangesmodel.cpp to be GPL 2 only?
<Riddell> apoi: cos that's incompatible with other parts of kdevelop (and KDE's licence policy)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I think so :) got about 6 people working from time to time
<Riddell> s/GPL/LGPL/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks cool :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: who's olivier van der toorn?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yep!
<ahoneybun> lordievader: 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: lordievader
<Riddell> ah hah
<ahoneybun> he and littlegirl have been proof reading 
<ahoneybun> littlegirl is currently reworking a whole page though
<Riddell> excellent :)
<ahoneybun> yes lordievader has been great at relating the docs to a new user
<ahoneybun> Riddell: need a list of people working?
<ahoneybun> the wiki route was the best ever
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how is working for bluesystems?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: much like working for canonical in the old days where we could all fit in one room
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the wiki route was the best idea
<Riddell> ahoneybun: great, although we'll still have to work out a way to package it up
<Riddell> but that should be doable
<ahoneybun> of course but this makes it much easier for people to help out
<lordievader> Good evening
<ahoneybun> lordievader: hey
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<ahoneybun> brb/
<hggdh> apachelogger: hi, just a Q -- should bug 1141191 then have the kde-baseapps task as invalid, or confirmed?
<ubottu> bug 1141191 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "multiple partition managers installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1141191
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-11
<ahoneybun> anyone alive?
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: hey there
<littlegirl> I'm done with the rewrite of the page, but have a few questions before I can post it. (:
<littlegirl> What is the syntax to include a TOC in the page?
<ahoneybun> getting it
<littlegirl> If I have a note about something that's important, is there a special syntax for that so that it creates a special box or something?
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753479/
<littlegirl> If I put a command in a page I use triple curly brackets. If I want to demonstrate syntax, for example, is there special syntax to create a box around the demonstration?
<ahoneybun> not sure I understand
<littlegirl> I have this:
<littlegirl> Important: The contents of Personal Package Archives are not checked or monitored. You install software from them at your own risk.
<littlegirl> Is there a syntax for an exclamation mark image or for a special red box or a box with a border or something that can go around that note or do I bold it or do something else specific with it?
<ahoneybun> oh that
<littlegirl> Next I have this:
<littlegirl> Look for the location of the PPA in the 'Adding this PPA to your system' section. It will look something like this: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpOnFormatting
<littlegirl> Is there a special syntax to put around ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports instead of triple curly brackets?
<ahoneybun> right now we are just putting data, now we can format it better
<ahoneybun> so I'm not sure about that
<littlegirl> Thanks!
<littlegirl> Okay, then I'll put it up as is and it can be prettified later. (:
<littlegirl> Here it is - I hope you like it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753492/
<littlegirl> You can paste it into a page and preview to see it or if you like I can just put it up and if you hate it you can always revert the change. (:
<ahoneybun> is the information good?
<littlegirl> Yep!
<ahoneybun> maybe make the how to a bit like this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic ?
<littlegirl> Do you mean add graphics?
<ahoneybun> I mean do we need all the numbers or do you think that is best?
<littlegirl> No idea. I've always done numbers because it shows a sequence of steps, but if you think it shouldn't have numbers, I can try writing it without. Would you want all the steps in each section to be one continuous paragraph like those in the Basic page?
<ahoneybun> maybe numbers would be better
<littlegirl> I could try it the other way if you like and we can look at it. (:
<ahoneybun> if your up for it
<littlegirl> Do you want graphics in it, too? I've never done those, so I'm unsure if I have to upload those separately and then call them or what. (:
<ahoneybun> I can do the graphics
<ahoneybun> but yea add them attachments and then call them
<littlegirl> Okay, I'll leave out the graphics since you'll be doing them, but I can put a placeholder in for each one so you can see where they're needed. (:
<ahoneybun> perfect
<littlegirl> It's actually looking pretty nice even without graphics. (:
<ahoneybun> I know
<littlegirl> Not done yet, but here's what I've got so far, and it probably won't even need graphics unless you want to toss some in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753530/
<ahoneybun> not much changes though?
<ahoneybun> I commited your changes though :)
<littlegirl> LOL - they're only partial, hehe.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> ?
<littlegirl> Yeah, I'm not done getting rid of the numbers. (:
<ahoneybun> well I'm not sure about removing the numbers
<ahoneybun> I think it looks ok 
<littlegirl> Okay, here it is without numbers. Note that the ToC will look mighty frightening because I used level one headings as temporary place-holders for the graphics so they jump out at you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753580/
<littlegirl> I also replaced "click" with "left-click" throughout the whole thing and fixed a missing period from one sentence. I made the same repairs to my copy of the numbered one if you prefer that to this one. (:
<littlegirl> No numbers. (:
<ahoneybun> I like no numbers
<littlegirl> I just found a couple of colons that should have been periods on the no numbers one. Fixed version here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753588/
<littlegirl> When you do the graphics, notice that one of them is a duplicate, but I didn't see any way around repeating it. (:
<ahoneybun> not sure what graphics your talking about
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> but like pictures of what\
<littlegirl> Each level one heading tells you which page to go to and what to take a screenshot of. (:
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> maybe we don't need a graphic
<ahoneybun> anywhere then
<littlegirl> No, you really do if you read the page and look at the text just above each one. It will help prevent confusion from users who don't know where to look or what to look for.
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I'm just wonder what they should be
<ahoneybun> anyway
<ahoneybun> I should sleep
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Okay, sleep well. I'll see if I can figure out how to do the graphics. (:
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there anybody who knows how to work with attachments on the wiki in here and at keys?
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "No description available for kdev-python in ubuntu saucy."
<shadeslayer> odd, control file seems fine
<shadeslayer> LP just being broken I guess
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I expect it'll catch up eventually
<Riddell> tariq: soo... e-mail? :)
<Riddell> tariq: or should I get it started?
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Quintasan: so what is the word on launchpad usage for things based on kf5?
<apachelogger> have kf5/qt5 outside lunchpad only or all of it?
<apachelogger> and if former... using one branch per debian/ dir or one meta branch for qt5 & kf5 packaging
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think I understand your question
<apachelogger> Riddell: because you are not working on neon :P
<Riddell> ah see you should put it into context
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> Riddell: read your backlog :P
<Riddell> :)
 * yofel has an update-apt-xapian-index process using 1G of memory, wtf?
<yofel> apachelogger: what would be the benefit of *not* using launchpad for the rest? (except possibly chained rebuilds if necessary)
<apachelogger> not having to do deal with the general shittyness
 * yofel has no strong opinion on the branch matter, it's easy to split or merge later if required
<yofel> really? the recipes are the best working part currently...
<apachelogger> importing git into bzr to use the recipes ... boooh
<juancarlospaco> How do I get the current themes default foreground color into a QColor object  ?
<yofel> works fine though... except for qtbase and others
<apachelogger> juancarlospaco: qcolorpalette
<juancarlospaco> thanks, researching apachelogger 
<apachelogger> yofel: things that startw ith works fine and have an except in the middle sound wrong :P
<juancarlospaco> I have made "glow in the dark"  widgets  :P
<apachelogger> juancarlospaco: actually qpalette
<yofel> apachelogger: well, *currently* things work, I'm just wondering what I gain by rewriting 150 recipes
<apachelogger> and if qt-project wasnt down for maintenance I could even give you a pointer :P
<apachelogger> juancarlospaco: basically you get the qpalette of an arbitrary qwidget
 * juancarlospaco  got a  must_glow( (tuple_of_QWdigets, ) )  method
<juancarlospaco> me
<juancarlospaco> when I mousever something on Oxygen I get a Cyan color, I dunno which one its that one on QPalette, lets see
<juancarlospaco> mouseover*
<apachelogger> it is not
<apachelogger> IIRC that is entirely based on oxygen
<juancarlospaco> its posible to query that one via QPalette ?
<apachelogger> probably not
<juancarlospaco> oh, ok
<apachelogger> even if it was theme based it would probably be from kde's palette which has 300000 more options than Qt's
<juancarlospaco> options are good, lol
<juancarlospaco> :P
<apachelogger> well, IIRC qpalette's abilities are too limiting in a desktop context, as you need window decoration colors and whatnot
<juancarlospaco> kind of have Nepomuk integration on Ninja-IDE  :)
<juancarlospaco> How to get the value from a KRating() Widget ?,  long(self.kratingwidget.value())   ?
<Riddell> juancarlospaco: is there such a thing as a KRating widget?
<Riddell> nothing in the knewstuff class docs http://api.kde.org/4.10-api/kdelibs-apidocs/knewstuff/html/namespaceKNS.html
<juancarlospaco> oh, .rating()
<juancarlospaco> yeah
<juancarlospaco> Nepomuk/KRatingWidget 
<juancarlospaco> the thingy with 5 stars
<Riddell> aah
<juancarlospaco> self.nepomukobject.setRating(long(self.kratingwidget.rating())
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> wondering if it takes Int()
<juancarlospaco> awesome it takes int() which is cool
<apachelogger> wouldn't it be nice to use a sane language :O
<Riddell> I don't think I've ever had to use long() or int() when programming python
<juancarlospaco> yeah
<juancarlospaco> but Docs says Nepomuk.setRating()  takes Long()
<juancarlospaco> I guess its because its based on C++
<Riddell> yeah the docs aren't rewritten for python generally
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> hehehe
<juancarlospaco> not bad, its working https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-VNsNSnO1VbU/Ubb1OhzEaXI/AAAAAAAADFg/uwoF57FqZsg/w1024-h711-no/temp.jpg
<juancarlospaco> :)
<Riddell> juancarlospaco: what's ninja-ide?
<juancarlospaco> a Python IDE Riddell 
<juancarlospaco> PyQt Libre IDE
<juancarlospaco> ninja-ide.org Riddell 
<Riddell> idle not enough?
<juancarlospaco> idle with TKinter ugly GUI  :)
<juancarlospaco> Riddell: Ninja-IDE got KParts plugins  ;)
<juancarlospaco> Riddell:  https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-s5s5vlJsdgE/UUWWr4vDNOI/AAAAAAAAChA/RbOTWPedsmA/w1743-h942-no/temp2.jpg
<juancarlospaco> Coding while watching a movie, while reading documentation  :)
<Riddell> multi tasking
<juancarlospaco> hehehehe  has Kompare KParts too, and custom Profiler
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> Kompare KParts https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-HJzc_vJsw5o/UVf-jOjyqYI/AAAAAAAACj0/GYEIB38GkaU/w1469-h980-no/temp.jpg
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Quintasan: well, toss a coin or something and tell me what you want :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have additional thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-mtp/+bug/1182272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1182272 in kio-mtp (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 12.04 LTS should include kio-mtp" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm generally against adding new packages to LTS updates so I'm not too fussed about it
<apachelogger> well, we do it for x and whatnot
<Riddell> true
<apachelogger> plus the case made makes sense
<Riddell> but with lots more QA and that's just backporting not adding whole new packages
<apachelogger> I'd pretty much want my new android phone to work with my rockstable kubuntu
<Riddell> yeah it's not a daft idea but if the l10n isn't up to snuff then it's hardly LTS worthy
<apachelogger> Riddell: certainly needs discussion
<apachelogger> worst case we'd be going for backports rather than updates
<apachelogger> Riddell: ./kio_mtp.cpp:        error ( ERR_UNSUPPORTED_ACTION, i18n( "Cannot copy/move files on the device itself" ) );
<apachelogger> not the most prominent string
 * apachelogger throws https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-mtp/+bug/1189866 at shadeslayer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1189866 in kio-mtp (Ubuntu) "missing localization" [Medium,Triaged]
<apachelogger> I really need to do bug triage soon
<apachelogger> 500 unread bug mails :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't have an issue with Qt5 + your ruby scripts, but why not use LP for kf5
<apachelogger> don't ask me
<apachelogger> ask yourself
<apachelogger> for all I care the script could git import and export to bzr if that is what you want
<apachelogger> -> lunch etc.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can't think of a technical reason to choose one over the other
<shadeslayer> ( specifically for kf5 )
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<Riddell> hi murthy 
<Riddell> murthy: fancy doing some merges?
<murthy> Riddell: hi
<murthy> Riddell: merges? I can try
<Riddell> murthy: cool
<Riddell> murthy: how about kdiff3 to get you started
<murthy> Riddell: I haven't done any merges before
<Riddell> murthy: https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<murthy> Riddell: i am using kdiff for 2 yrs
<Riddell> murthy: work out what the ubuntu change is and if we want to keep it, if not file a sync request
<Riddell> if so get the debian package and merge changelog and add back in ubuntu change
<murthy> Riddell: ok i am on it
<Riddell> hmm kdevelop doesn't build on powerpc cos okteta has some endian specific bits https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop
<Riddell> I think an override it necessary
<Riddell> oh ug, found a way around it but kdevelop is still cdbs so now I need to work out how that works again
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Plasma Active meeting?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: does Monday work for you?
<n8w> i have got an intel that somebody around here is askin ppl for their experiences with the notification widget in kde 4.10.x
<Riddell> n8w: seele_ was doing interviews
<n8w> Riddell, ye that was the nick:)...doesnt matter anymore...thx 
<Riddell> nobody doing ktp 0.6.2?
<Riddell> Quintasan, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Quintasan was supposedly doing it
<shadeslayer> dunno where he got with that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think the idea was to get it uploaded to Debian and sync it over 
<Riddell> oh.. hmm... slow
 * Riddell packages ical 1.0
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, Riddell: yes, I'm trying to get 0.6.2 into Debian since it's still at 0.4.0
<Quintasan> We're running into dependency problems
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can't make it faster unfortunately, some people are not responsive and I can't just upload there.
<Riddell> Quintasan: you could just upload to kubuntu in the mean time?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I can but not now.
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> >apt-cache rdepends libical0 | wc -l
<Riddell> 37
<Riddell> wibble
<murthy> what is the difference between a merge-build and debuild -S ?
<murthy> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> mm, don't think I know of merge-build
<Riddell> murthy: debuild -S will do a source only build of the package
<Riddell> I don't know merge-build
<murthy> Riddell: that i am familiar
<murthy> Riddell: ok, i will try something
<murthy> Riddell: one more doubt
<murthy> Riddell: for a package there was only one file that was in conflict that is the debian/control file. All the fields from ubuntu was correct  which i selected for merging and none from the debian, so now what i put in the changelog?
<Riddell> murthy: "merge from debian, remaining changes:  - add foo in control  - remove bar from control"
<murthy> Bug #1189942
<ubottu> bug 1189942 in albatross (Ubuntu) "Please merge albatross 1.36-5.5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189942
<lordievader> Good evening.
<murthy> yofel: as you know there is a setting in muon "show new distribution releases"  to check for the LTS or normal ones, how can this be done from a command line
<genii> murthy: If update-manager is installed, use: update-manager -c
<murthy> genii: is update-manager a default package of kubuntu 13.04?
<genii> murthy: No
<yofel> murthy: by editing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<murthy> checking
<murthy> yofel: why does changing the muon setting affect the do-release-upgrade do they have a command config file?
<murthy> yofel: command=common
<yofel> murthy: muon setting? are you sure that's not software-properties-kde?
<murthy> yofel: "show new distribution releases"  in the update tab
<murthy> yofel: ya
<murthy> it is what you said
<murthy> my mind was clouded 
<murthy> I use to access from muon
<yofel> software-properties-kde edits that file. 
<murthy> yofel: got it
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-12
<ahoneybun__> hello all
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> hey palasso
<palasso> hey ahoneybun ;)
<soee> god morning
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK is LGPL compatible with GPL v2?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which LGPL, there's three of them.  compatible to do what?
<Tm_T> ScottK is LGPL?
<shadeslayer> saidinesh5: ^^
<shadeslayer> hah
 * saidinesh5 checks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would it be possible for you to evaluate https://github.com/vovoid/vsxu for inclusion in the ubuntu archive?
<shadeslayer> from a source/license PoV
 * Riddell clones
<Riddell> Visualizations, project files and art provided with this release:
<Riddell>     You may use them as you see fit, but we reserve the right to decide wether
<Riddell>     or not you can remix them.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so the visualisation files can't be included
<Riddell>   All design and graphic content/skins etc (c) Vovoid Media Technologies AB
<Riddell>   are provided to you as-is, not for remixing.
<Riddell> nor can they
<shadeslayer> saidinesh5: ^^
<Riddell>   Example assets:    Raya (c) Katie De Sousa.
<Riddell> no licence on that
<saidinesh5> Ah
<Riddell> shadeslayer, saidinesh5: the cpp code is a mix of GPL 2, GPL 2+, LGPL 2+ and LGPL 3+.  GPL 2 isn't compatible with LGPL 3+
<saidinesh5> Oh
<saidinesh5> and LGPL2.1 ?
<Riddell> yes, that's the same as LGPL 2+
<saidinesh5> no i mean is GPLv2 compatible with LGPL2.1 ?
<Riddell> yes that's fine
<Riddell> for both linking and distributing together
<saidinesh5> Ah
<saidinesh5> Riddell: which bits are using LGPL3+ ?
<Riddell> ./tools/socket_library/trunk/src/
<Riddell> says   find . -name *cpp | xargs licensecheck | grep LGPL
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Riddell> so maybe those bits don't get linked in, I'm not sure
<saidinesh5> yep those arent linked afaik
<apol> maybe kdevelop should depend on kate-data? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318188
<ubottu> KDE bug 318188 in general "Adding snippet repository fails with clean install: missing file" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<Riddell> apol: yeah I'll add that
<Riddell> apol: probably also worth that being noted in the sources, in a README (it points at http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=HEAD/requirements.html but that doesn't exist) or better yet in cmake config output
<apol> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a person has e-mailed me asking for plasma active 4 packages pointing at http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/active/2013-May/006136.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm not sure what martin's e-mail there is saying though, I don't think there's such a thing as PA 4 yet
<Riddell> ah it's on k-d as well
<Quintasan> Riddell: I am to schedule a packaging sprint for PA so we can get the packages in shape
<Quintasan> I'll do that after the damn exams
<Riddell> very cool
<Quintasan> Riddell: as for KTp, I'm putting uploading onhold till I get it into Debian since I believe I just just became the maintainer of it
<Quintasan> Might as well as attempt to get DM
<Riddell> Quintasan: mm that sounds like something that could take time
<Quintasan> Riddell: Getting it to Debian - no. Getting DM - more likely
<Quintasan> Riddell: When I get it to Debian I'll just ask you to sync it, or ScottK, whoever has rights to perform this magic
<Riddell> Quintasan: mm well be careful it doesn't end up taking weeks when people could be using it and testing it
<Quintasan> Riddell: Should uploading that take more than 3 days from now on I'll just throw in the whole stack into our repos
<Riddell> sounds a good plan
<Riddell> hi tariq_ 
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> It's almost like apachelogger's reaction to python
<tariq_> Hi RIddell!
<tariq_> still getting to grips with this IRC!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<murthy> hello everyone
<ahoneybun> murthy: hello
<Riddell> hi murthy 
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/12/nice-e-mail
<murthy> we here some in the #kubuntu channel
<murthy> *hear
<ahoneybun> Riddell: always getting great emails :)
<murthy> I have some doubts about updating a changelog for a merge
<Riddell> murthy: what do you doubt?
<murthy> a package has only 1 conflicting file which is debian/control, grab-merge script generates the source from A(debian), B(ubuntu) and produces C  which contains the conflicting file with the two difference with markings. Now the debian/control segments that are in conflict in A(debian) is not right and is totally ignored by choosing all the details from B(ubuntu). What will be my changelog entry and is C ubuntu or debian. I will paste the debian/control
<murthy>  given by grab-merge and the merged one now  
<murthy> Riddell: ^
 * Riddell waits for paste
<murthy> http://paste.kde.org/771608/
<murthy> ^the file in conflict
<murthy> http://paste.kde.org/771614/
<murthy> ^ the new one
<Riddell> murthy: please use   diff -u  and paste that again
<murthy> Riddell: between the two?
<Riddell> yes
<murthy> ok
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/771608/ does not use diff -u
<murthy> Riddell: I couldn't get you
<murthy> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/771608/ is generated by grab-merge script
<murthy> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/771626/
<murthy> thats the one with diff -u of both the control files
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not sure it is :)
<Riddell> anyway, build-deps looks like no changes needed so keep debian
<Riddell> X-Python-Version need to work out if that's needed (by dh_python or something like that)
<Riddell> Breaks: python-albatross-common   probably still needed, check changelog
<Riddell> Breaks: python-albatross likewise
<Riddell> changes to Maintainer: are needed if there's any ubuntu changes
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> murthy: how did you get on with kdiff3 ?
<murthy> Riddell: why what?
<Riddell> murthy: what why what?
<murthy> Riddell: What about kdiff3?
<murthy> Riddell: have you noticed python in build-depends ?
<Riddell> murthy: did you merge it?
<murthy> Riddell: you mean the file or the status of the merge request?
<Riddell> murthy: the package of kdiff3 needs merged https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<murthy> oh :D
<murthy> I thought you were talking about the kdiff app
<murthy> I am doing albatross now
<murthy> #1189942
<murthy> LP : #1189942
<murthy> whats the syntax?
<Riddell> bug 1189942
<ubottu> bug 1189942 in albatross (Ubuntu) "Please merge albatross 1.36-5.5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189942
<murthy> Riddell:  this "python (>= 2.6.6-3~)" is added to the ubuntu's build-depends have you noticed? 
<murthy> Riddell: so the resulting merge is a debian one?
<Riddell> murthy: it's not needed as far as I can see, python-all would being it in
<Riddell> murthy: it's not needed as far as I can see, python-all would bring it in
<murthy> Riddell: ok, in case if it is need what should i put in the changelog?
<Riddell> murthy: merge from debian, remaining changes: add python build-dep (needed for reason foo)
<murthy> Riddell: so the target is debian
<murthy> oops
<Riddell> murthy: yes, we want to have as few changes from debian as possible
<Riddell> don't be afraid of adding them but also don't add them for no reason, it just adds more work
<Riddell> ok I'm out for the evening, good luck
<murthy> see you later
<murthy> yofel: are you there?
<yofel> yes?
<murthy> yofel: can you help me with a changlog for a merge
<murthy> yofel: its a very simple one
<yofel> sure
<murthy> thank you, i will paste the files
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/771608/
<murthy> ^ thats the debian/control file in conflict given by grab-merge
<yofel> ok
<murthy> yofel: assume all the ubuntu stuff is correct, now update the  changelog which i will paste now
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/771662/
<murthy> the last entry is mine
<murthy> correct that please
<yofel> murthy: well, Continuing the line, you add "Remaining changes:" and then list every change that you had to add to the debian package
<murthy> yofel: can you do that and show me?
<yofel> you don't need to document the maintainer update though
<murthy> yofel: just this one changelog
<yofel> murthy: try it yourself and I'll tell you what's wrong ;) take http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/view/head:/debian/changelog as example
<murthy> yofel: ok i will try
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you send me a test mail at rohangarg AT kubuntu dot org ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: done
<shadeslayer> that subject ...
<yofel> I couldn't resist :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> the error mail usually has the same subject ;)
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/771692/
<murthy> the updated changelog
<yofel> murthy: looking
<yofel> murthy: do we really still need that build-dep on python?
<yofel> rest looks fine, except that I don't know enough about python packaging to decide what X-Python-Version should be set to
<murthy> yofel: no it has to be checked, but for now, i am concerned about the changelog
<murthy> yofel: so expect the python stuff everything ok(in case of the changelog wordings)?
<yofel> murthy: change "Update" to "Add" or "Set" as that's not really an update of anything but a new thing
<murthy> ok
<yofel> other than that, the changelog is fine for the changes in the control file
<murthy> ok thank you, i will check for the phthon build-dep and update the changelog accordingly
<vHanda> Riddell: Could you please verify this package? https://sourceforge.net/projects/oscaf/files/shared-desktop-ontologies/0.11.0/
<vHanda> shadeslayer: ^
<yofel> vHanda: what do you need verified?
<vHanda> just that the package is fine
<vHanda> and that I haven't done anything stupid
<vHanda> s/package/tarball
<yofel> hm, looks fine on first glance
<vHanda> cool, thanks
<vHanda> It looked fine to me as well, but I wanted to be sure before I made the release announcement
<ahoneybun> hello valorie
<valorie> greets
<ahoneybun> valorie: hello
<valorie> hello, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> valorie: littlegirl has been really working hard
<valorie> I saw what you said the first time; I always read all the scrollback
<valorie> I saw that
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> I sort of stepped back because it seemed she was doing her work off the wiki for some reason
<valorie> so many pastebins!
<valorie> once she's slowed down, I'll look
<ahoneybun> to see the work before saving
<valorie> it would be nice to get all our pages with a common format
<valorie> I was working on that as I could
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> Riddell: lovely blog!
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you see the rewrite of the managing repos
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic/ManagingRepositories
<valorie> wth, why do we have the old way to add repositories, instead of the apt-add-repo way?
<valorie> which is much superior
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> not a good idea at all, IMO
<valorie> perhaps a link to the old way, for people running ancient versions
<valorie> but seriously, those have long been EOL
<ahoneybun> littlegirl is running 10.04
<ahoneybun> how would you remove them then?
<valorie> oh, I dunno
<valorie> sec
<valorie> grrr, I had a good explanation of that, now it's gone
<valorie> :(
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> short answer: sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<ahoneybun> does that work without additional software?
<valorie> what?
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean
<valorie> ppa-purge is something we should document anyway, for those who have added problematic PPAs
<valorie> anyway, I see no reason to make that page enormous by documenting an outdated method of adding and removing repos
<valorie> but that's just my opinion
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> I'm ok with making it more uptodate
<ahoneybun> up to date
<valorie> I'm just wondering why good work was removed, and replaced with old stuff
<ahoneybun> well I thought we needed work done on how to deal with ppa;s
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I was wrong though, there is a ppa-purge package
<valorie> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
 * valorie goes to find official documentation of this
<valorie> so otherwise it can be done thus: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:someppa/ppa
<yofel> there's 2 definitions of "remove" mixed here
<valorie> probably a better idea to not introduce a package
<valorie> true
<yofel> add-apt-repository --remove -> disables the source entry but keeps the packages
<yofel> ppa-purge -> removes the PPA and downgrades what it can
<valorie> and there are cases for doing both
<valorie> or either
<ahoneybun> valorie: do what you think is best and I will work on it later
<ahoneybun> gtg
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/ppa-purge
<valorie> see you later
<ahoneybun> yea \
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-13
<ahoneybun> hey all
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: hello
<ScottK> !ninjas | 4.11 Beta 1 tarballs available for packaging.
<ubottu> 4.11 Beta 1 tarballs available for packaging.: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<valorie> ahoneybun: I think I over-reacted earlier about the managing repositories page
<valorie> otoh, I really think that using the cli commands is a lot better and easier than editing the sources list as sudo
<valorie> I'm not going to rewrite a section I already wrote, however
<valorie> I like the page as it is, except for that
<ScottK> valorie: You aren't recommending running a KDE editor using sudo are you?
<valorie> I'm not, but that page does
<valorie> not kdesudo even
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I think using apt-add-repository is the best cli method
<Tm_T> valorie: yes
<valorie> there is nothing wrong with linking to an official ubuntu page about the old way to manage repositories by editing the source list, but I don't like the idea of us advocating it
<Tm_T> valorie: I agree
<ScottK> valorie: It shouldn't recommend using things like kate for editing as sudo.  They aren't really designed for it.
<ScottK> AFAIK, Krusader is the only KDE app that is.
<Tm_T> no gui app should be run with sudo
<Tm_T> simple rule that keeps you safe
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Acutall software-properties-kde is fine too.
<ScottK> Actually
<ScottK> Which, when activated though Muon is a nice way to do.
<ScottK> do/go
<valorie> naturally
<valorie> but one generally doesn't invoke that with sudo
<valorie> rather it asks for passw at the proper time
<ScottK> right.
<ScottK> That's what the basic documentation ought to cover since it's the KDE/gui way to do it right.
<valorie> yup
<valorie> ok, fixing
<valorie> ok, looks like ahoneybun had already removed that stuff
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> thanks, ahoneybun
<valorie> done
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you upload 4.10.80?
<shadeslayer> doesn't look like it
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell 4.10.80 script running for saucy on server
<shadeslayer> the power went out, so I'll have to shut down my PC, but hopefully the script will be done till the power comes back 
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/772112 what I used for the package list
<shadeslayer> ( has the split modules )
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer>   #MISSING: 0.4.2# (optional=gccinternal)_ZN6Attica19DownloadDescription7PrivateD1Ev@Base 0.4.0
<shadeslayer>   #MISSING: 0.4.2# (optional=gccinternal)_ZN6Attica19DownloadDescription7PrivateD2Ev@Base 0.4.0
<shadeslayer> both of those are private symbols and can be dropped right ^^
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer, Quintasan: so, what would you have me do?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about the symbol... they can be dropped depending on who you ask
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/5Y2980oz
<apachelogger> I am raesonable certain we had a patch in kate...
<apachelogger> debian/patches/kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> it's not applied
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> what 
<apachelogger> that's broken in raring
<apachelogger> it's broken in raring since dec 5
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> and kate isn't even watched by kubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I've already told you, IMHO it doesn't make sense NOT to use LP for kf5 modules since they don't have submodule history
<shadeslayer> fine for Qt5
<apachelogger> and how do you want the packaging for qt5?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re i10n for kio mtp, can we SRU that?
<apachelogger> all in one branch
<apachelogger> all in different branches
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whatever suits you
<apachelogger> in bzr? or in git? or in mercurial
<shadeslayer> I have no personal preference regarding that
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<shadeslayer> again, no preference :P
<apachelogger> I am not a neon developer, I am here to serve you for once
<shadeslayer> whatever works for you
<apachelogger> so tell me your fing opinion for the love of darth vader
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you'll be fetching Qt5 from git, so IMHO it makes sense to use git for everything Qt5 related
<shadeslayer> and bzr for kf5
<apachelogger> right then, one git repo or one per package? or one branch per package in one repo (why that would be confusing...)
<apachelogger> also where to put it?
<shadeslayer> per branch would be confusing IMHO
<shadeslayer> how many Qt5 modules are there?
<shadeslayer> put it in gitorious?
<apachelogger> some 10 modules I think
<shadeslayer> okay, then 10 git repos ... shouldn't be too bad?
<shadeslayer> I have to go out for a bit
<apachelogger> yofel, Quintasan: are you ok with some 10 git repos containing the packaging or would you prefer something else?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have not problems with that
<Quintasan> as in 10 git repos
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We are currently working like this with neon so +10 repos won't change much IMO
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> shadeslayer, you guys already working on 4.11 beda ?
<soee> *beta
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> drat, I don't have my keys imported on this saucy install
<soee> shadeslayer, for Saucy ? are you planning to backport it ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> saucy comes first though
<soee> shadeslayer, ok thank you
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> you can help too :)
<shadeslayer> there are a bunch of splits, someone needs to package those
<shadeslayer> is there any point in keeping kubuntu_oxygenify_knetattach_icon.diff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why wouldn't you?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what I mean is, is there a point in keeping this packaging ? why not forward upstream?
<shadeslayer> I'm not even sure what knetattach does :S
<shadeslayer> KDE Network wizard
<shadeslayer> so many wizards on my PC
<shadeslayer> doing their magic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just commit upstream, that tool is pretty much not maintained...
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> there's also kubuntu_nodisplay_knetattach.diff
 * shadeslayer rages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dolphon -> Network -> Add Network Folder
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_shutup_shutup_shutup.diff
<Riddell> that's knetattach
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> no reason for it to be in the app menu
<shadeslayer> true
<apachelogger> knetattach was cluttering the menu, that's what the nodisplay solves
<apachelogger> it's also part of the network slave, that's what the icon thingy solves
<shadeslayer> roger
<skaet> hiya Riddell,   is Kubuntu participating in Alpha 1 next week?
<shadeslayer> mmm ... if I can get otto to work, hopefully we won't need alpha's and beta's like ubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> apparently otto can even record a video of things
<Riddell> shadeslayer: otto?
<skaet> shadeslayer,  otto?  link please?
<shadeslayer> http://launchpad.net/otto
<shadeslayer> GUI testing framework using LXC
<Riddell> ah yes your magic testing thing
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> however not by next week I'd think
<shadeslayer> probably not
<Riddell> skaet: so yes we should be in on alpha 1
<shadeslayer> I've sent logs to jibel, haven't heard back on what could be going wrong
<skaet> Riddell,  coolio.  
<shadeslayer> okay, akademy flights booked \o/
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> hmm, libical transitions has found some packages that don't compile anyway in saucy, gnome-panel kmymoney openchange
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: see latest comments on bug 156575
<ubottu> bug 156575 in Launchpad itself "PPA builds do not create -dbgsym packages" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156575
<Riddell> oh ug, all this rebuilding ical rdep packages makes me realise how nice cmake and kde are
<Riddell> oh no config.guess and config.sub changed! must stop the package rebuild!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I still think that you have to ask for dbgsym to be enabled
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see comment 21
<Riddell> evolution-data-server build-depends on libqt5?  interesting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but the original concern with that was that it would bloat the regular ppa
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> which is not the case anymore
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> how so?
<shadeslayer> mm .. worthwhile to merge akonadi again?
<shadeslayer> or should I just upload 1.9.80
<shadeslayer> anyone?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's new to merge?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://ftp-master.metadata.debian.org/changelogs//main/a/akonadi/akonadi_1.9.2-2_changelog
<shadeslayer> installs Qt plugins to Qt plugin dir
<Riddell> shadeslayer: depends if we care about people who use sqlite backend
<Riddell> since it's reported to be unreliable dunno if we care
<Riddell> but then it might be useful for mobile stuff and you like mobile stuff :)
<shadeslayer> heh, using sqlite is too far in the future for mobile things right now ;)
<shadeslayer> cd 
<shadeslayer> whoops
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<shadeslayer> debootstrap now lists versions when debootstrapping packages
<ahoneybun> np valorie :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.80 in progress
<Riddell> "ical 1.0 needs backporting, requested by kdepimlibs upstream"
<Riddell> apachelogger: calligra beta needs libphononexperimental-dev, is this wise?
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> whatever they are using is never going to get into libphonon4
<soee> is there some widget thatt allows to pick color from colors pallete ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kcolorchooser?
<Riddell> or is that an app
<Riddell> there is one anyway
<jessie> Anyone have a Twitter app for KDE they like.
<jessie> ?
<ahoneybun> jessie: there is one 
<Riddell> rekonq?
<ahoneybun> choqok
<ahoneybun> seems good
<jessie> ahoneybun: Yeah, but Twitter depreciated their v1.0 API as of Tuesday, so it's broken now. :-/
<jessie> I think I'll spend some time tonight fixing that.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> did not know I don't really use twitter
<Riddell> jessie: http://momeny.wordpress.com/2013/06/12/choqok-will-back-soon/
<jessie> Riddell: Already commented on that bug. ha
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what kind of things will KDE 4.11 bring?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it'll be 0.1 better!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I don't know, they'll  be discussing it now in kde-promo what messages to spread
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I hear talk of Plasma Workspaces 2
<Riddell> ahoneybun: not in 4.11, that'll be along with kde frameworks 5
<ahoneybun> yea but I have heard about it
<jessie> Everything using QT 5?
<Riddell> it will in kde frameworks 5
<Riddell> which is not due for another year
<Riddell> and Plasma Workspaces 2 will be after it
<ahoneybun> oh ok]
<Riddell> 4.11 is the usual six monthly release
<ahoneybun> 4.11 will be supported for 2 years though
<Riddell> for what definition of support? 
<ahoneybun> updates
<ahoneybun> I believe
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can you look at the Docs and see what we need? (I like more then one person's opinion)
<murthy> hello everyone
<Riddell> ahoneybun: sure, but probably not this afternoon, already got a full todo
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thats fine I just like more people to look so I can get a better picture of where we are at
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1190685] ktouchpadenabler failed to work on ASUS A53S laptop @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1190685 (by 林博仁(Henry Lin) a.k.a. Ｖ字龍(Vdragon))
<yofel> finally home
<yofel> I didn't manage to even touch the notebook in the office today as we got new furniture and were cleaning out the attic. Took all day -.-
<yofel> shadeslayer: I *think* you didn't create a kdesc-dev-latest-saucy.txt?
<yofel> Otherwise I don't get why we have successfull builds without kdelibs
<Dummies_freelanc> hello i want download kubuntu with plasma active. 
<Dummies_freelanc> can help me?
<Dummies_freelanc> how to?
<Dummies_freelanc> i use parabolagnulinux ,  based in arch
<Dummies_freelanc> can use plasma acive  in this distro ?
<jessie> Dummies_freelanc: You will probably get a better response in #kubuntu.
<Dummies_freelanc> thanks jessie
<Dummies_freelanc> jessie:  i have one panel multitouch infrared  by usb  this device work with kubuntu
<jessie> Dummies_freelanc: I'm not understanding you, sorry. Are you talking about something like the Leap Motion?
<Dummies_freelanc> no i building one application with qt and qml .. similar to movile but of 32 inch. 
<Dummies_freelanc> them i try that  the SO support the gestures.
<genii> Dummies_freelanc: I just gave you the link in #kubuntu
<Dummies_freelanc> ok
<Dummies_freelanc> no exist for 64 bits
<genii> Dummies_freelanc: Correct.
<Dummies_freelanc> why ?
<genii> Dummies_freelanc: But as I said, the 32bit version works fine on 64bit systems.
<Dummies_freelanc> mm ok i try instal 32 bits in 64 bits
<Dummies_freelanc> ok download and install
<juancarlospaco_> Hello Kubuntu Jedis, Question:  Why is not Kobby packaged on Kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco_, ask in #kobby
<BluesKaj> there's supposed tob e an active chat on freenode for kopbby , but it looks empty
<BluesKaj> err kobby
<juancarlospaco_> :(
<jessie> :-/ I'm having issues getting choqok to compile right.
<jessie> CMAKE_BUILD_PREFIX should be /usr on 13.04, yeah?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think I did ... but the file looks a bit wonky
<shadeslayer> anyway, I also forgot to push bzr -.-
<shadeslayer> pushing that now, will sort out packaging tomorrow
<shadeslayer> hooray : qemu-arm-static: /build/buildd/qemu-linaro-1.0.50-2012.03/user-exec.c:100: handle_cpu_signal: Assertion `({ unsigned long __guest = (unsigned long)(address) - guest_base; (__guest < (1ul << 32)) && (!reserved_va || (__guest < reserved_va)); })' failed.
<shadeslayer> that indicates that it's time for me to head to bed
<Quintasan> question of the day
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/13/before.png
<Quintasan> after I restart plasma-desktop
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/13/after.png
<Quintasan> WHYYYYYYYYYYY
<Quintasan> ScottK: How many DD signatures on my key I need to become one?
<ScottK> Quintasan: One.
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Wait.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Stefano is a DD, right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> ScottK: and bdrung?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> Well, that makes it two
<Quintasan> I can pester for yours for additional prestige if any comes with you signature :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: https://nm.debian.org/public/person/bdrung
<ScottK> Please do.
<ScottK> I keep forgetting when I am at the right place to do it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: in approximately how many hours are you going to find yourself in the appropriate location?
<ScottK> With free time?
<ScottK> Probably 28 - 30.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I see, I'm going to ping the hell out of your nickname then
<Quintasan> Wait.
<ScottK> We'll see if that works ...
<Quintasan> There is one critical flaw with my plan
<Quintasan> 30 hours from now it's going to be middle of morning
<Quintasan> I might have to implement apachelogger's broken policy for tomorrow
<ScottK> ;-)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Considering we are in waaaaay different timezones that kind of implies not going to bed at all.
<ScottK> Sleep is for the weak.
<ScottK> We've discussed this before.
 * apachelogger nods
 * ahoneybun_ likes sleep too much
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You like broke your policy ones, no nodding here :P
<Quintasan> once even*
<Quintasan> ScottK: I believe we did but one can't simply study 48 hours straight
<ScottK> This is what caffeine and sugar are for.
 * Quintasan looks around
<Quintasan> There are 7 coffee mugs on the table
<Quintasan> I have nothing to put coffee in ScottK, I think I can inject that directly into bloodstream then
 * genii hears something about coffee, wanders in, then back out again
<Quintasan> genii: Do you have a highlight on coffee?
<genii> Quintasan: Yes :)
<Quintasan> Wow
<Quintasan> Almost like apachelogger who has highlights on
<Quintasan> python
<Quintasan> and beer
 * genii contemplates adding beer to the highlight list
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for genii
 * kubotu gives genii a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> \o/ beer \o/
<genii> Woo!
<ahoneybun_> Hello all
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-14
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun are you at keys?
<ahoneybun> hello littlegirl :)
<ahoneybun> what?
<ahoneybun> at keys
<ahoneybun> ?
<littlegirl> You put the how-to line above the important line - you might want to switch those around. Also, did you and Valorie decide not to have the GUI (Muon) instructions in that section at all?
<littlegirl> Ah, at keys is my way of saying at the keyboard. Sorry. (:
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I just removed the part dealing with the source.list
<littlegirl> The part with Muon also got removed. If you do a diff you can see it. (:
<littlegirl> I made sure and put GUI and command line instructions for everything, and there are now just command line instructions on that section. (:
<littlegirl> Also, the "Add a PPA" subheading is gone from the "Managing Personal Package Archives" section. You might want to put that back as well. (:
<ahoneybun> I don't see anything about muon on ppas
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> check it now :)
<smartboyhw> Hey guys:P
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: hey
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: How's docs?
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: coming along :)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-saucy-salamander/518d39bc9433cf5507000173
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Almost perfect. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: almost?
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Now you got rid of Valorie's changes at the bottom. If you replace === Remove a PPA === and everything beneath it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763387/ then you'll put Valorie's changes back in. (:
<ahoneybun> omg thanks
<littlegirl> heh
<littlegirl> She probably would have realized it and fetched them. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: but more work for her 
 * littlegirl nods at ahoneybun
<littlegirl> Hey there, smartboyhw. (:
<littlegirl> Are you another docs contributor?
<ahoneybun> bad if we just erase each others work
<smartboyhw> littlegirl: o/ packager
<littlegirl> Not a problem, though, because you can revert or at least copy and paste from the history. (:
<smartboyhw> tester also
<littlegirl> smartboyhw: Oh! That's something I've never tried. (:
<littlegirl> Tester I've been and will probably always be. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun, what still needs doing that I can do?
<ahoneybun> well I have lordievader on something but he has been busy
<ahoneybun> not sure If I should just take him off
<ahoneybun> don't want to seem mean
<littlegirl> Yeah, don't do that. I'd wait and see if he says he can'
<littlegirl> can't do it. (:
<littlegirl> Is there anything else?
<ahoneybun> I think we could use more content
<ahoneybun> not sure what though
<littlegirl> Then I guess that can wait until you know what it ought to be. (:
<ahoneybun> well we have have gone over connecting to the internet, managing all the software
<ahoneybun> what you get in the included software and the technology behind those apps
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: since you are a packager and tester could you give some insight to what the development page should have?
<ahoneybun> If I'm right that's the last thing for the software page
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: You mean development software or!?
<ahoneybun> dev software
<smartboyhw> KDevelop, Eclipse…
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software/Development
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> yea that
<ahoneybun> 's in there
<smartboyhw> QtCreator? 
<ahoneybun> yep
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: That'll do…
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw:  why the "...":
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Why not the "…"?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: I guess we need some brainstorming
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Okay, but that sounds like a group thing - maybe for one of those meetings you guys hold. (:
<ahoneybun> well Darkwing is busy with his kids
<ahoneybun> I do wish to have another meeting
<valorie> o/
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey!
<valorie> meeting sounds like a good thing, but there is no hurry, imo
<valorie> hi
<valorie> we've got the list -- it's a bit slower that way, but aside from ever more linking to the ubuntu and KDE sources, I think we have the bulk of what we need, done
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think we should have another soon to look at where we are and where we want to go now
<valorie> right, but we can proceed on the list
<valorie> it's summer now, and things will move more slowly
<ahoneybun> no one talks back on the list
<valorie> it's the nature of foss projects
<valorie> that's ok
<ahoneybun> I'm a bit more available
<valorie> we've got a LOT done now
<valorie> and I think we have a good working relationship now
<littlegirl> Nice to meet you, valorie. (:
<valorie> hi again, littlegirl
<valorie> I've been around forever
<valorie> welcome back
<littlegirl> Oh, hehe, sorry about that. My life has been very upside down lately and I've been away from the computer for quite some time. (:
<littlegirl> And thanks. (:
<ahoneybun> I guess I'm just looking for more to do
<ahoneybun> valorie: you think we got a lot done?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> one suggestion I have is to hang out in #kubuntu and maybe the forums, and notice what common questions come up
<valorie> we should answer those; maybe in the form of an FAQ, or maybe we've already covered them
<ahoneybun> valorie: I added the ppa from #kubuntu
<valorie> not bugs, but just common questions
<valorie> the ppa from #kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> valorie: someone was aasking about it
<valorie> not sure what you are referring to, or on what page.....
<ahoneybun> in there
<ahoneybun> there was nothing about ppas in any of our work so far
<ahoneybun> I saw someone was having problems with ppa
<ahoneybun> so littlegirl and I added that
<valorie> oh, you mean you added to the managing repository page because of a question that was asked in #kubuntu?
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I read backlog, but sometimes lack context
<ahoneybun> it was missing ppa info
<valorie> yes
<valorie> not that we advocate their use, for beginners especially
<valorie> but as people go along, sometimes they need backports, or betas
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> also, offering support in #kubuntu is good for those who plan on becoming Kubuntu Members
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and on the forums as well
<ahoneybun> valorie: I never liked forums too much
<ahoneybun> hard to find things to help out in
<ahoneybun> I love IRC though
<valorie> well, that is the major way new people find us
<valorie> because google sends them there -- forums along with our documentation
<valorie> I think it's hard here because we don't have a bot which announces new questions
<ahoneybun> is there going to be a docs.kubuntu.org?
<valorie> for instance, in #amarok, every new Amarok forum post is announced by a bot
<ahoneybun> that is cool
<valorie> ahoneybun: that's a worthwhile question
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> there are wibbly sort of plans for our own kubuntu server
<valorie> where we could install our own wiki
<ahoneybun> I have heard about it before
<valorie> or whatever we like
<valorie> but when you feel that we're 'nearly there' -- bring it up to the -devel list, and see if you can get the Council to make that happen
<ahoneybun> do you feel we are nearly there?
<valorie> I do
<ahoneybun> you are part of the council
<valorie> what else do you think we need to help our our new users?
<valorie> I am indeed
<ahoneybun> do we have a part about installing new languages?
<valorie> and what else do you think we need to help people find our docs?
<ahoneybun> I'm not to sure what we can do about that on our part
<valorie> what exactly do you mean by installing new languages?
<ahoneybun> just thinking out loud
<ahoneybun> setting up a pc for a new user
<valorie> do you mean changing from Eng. to something else in the install process?
<ahoneybun> maybe have a install thing to walk them though the install process?
<valorie> it might be cool to have an Installation page/s 
<valorie> yes, exactly
<valorie> lots of images
<ahoneybun> that could be one page
<valorie> perhaps even mostly the slides used on the DVD/usb
<ahoneybun> but a main page
<ahoneybun> making a dvd/usb
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> I think that would be helpful for people deciding whether or not to install
<valorie> if they see the entire process, it seems very non-scary
<ahoneybun> yes
<valorie> and we can do links to the fiddly bits like installing beside windows
<ahoneybun> just how to get the images
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> those are all available, but I don't know where
<valorie> the list will know though
<ahoneybun> google to the rescue
<valorie> we looked before, as i recall, but I didn't find them
<valorie> I especially would have appreciated a guide to reinstalling over a hosed install, next to windows, using an SSD
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://www.google.com/imgres?client=ubuntu&hs=YN1&sa=X&channel=fs&biw=1920&bih=901&tbm=isch&tbnid=B8BJCph1sCpnlM:&imgrefurl=http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/see-whats-new-in-kubuntu-1304-raring.html&docid=OlL0qgNJNfn5SM&imgurl=http://img.netupd8.com/kubuntu-13.04-installer.png&w=1022&h=766&ei=L4y6UYjUJ4bU8wSljoGADA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:8,s:0,i:106&iact=rc&page=1&tbnh=182&tbnw=243&start=0&ndsp=32&tx=191&ty=93
<valorie> because my other laptop is still unusable
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> http://img.netupd8.com/kubuntu-13.04-installer.png
<valorie> until I get my son to fix either grub, the fstab file, or the bios
<valorie> not sure what exactly needs fixing
<valorie> well, I'd like to see all the slides
<ahoneybun> yes I know
<valorie> our artwork is so great!
<ahoneybun> the installer?
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/see-whats-new-in-kubuntu-1304-raring.html
<valorie> that does have some of them
<valorie> and that's a good website, for sure
<ahoneybun> I could just use a VM to get the images lol
<valorie> anyway, that website author found the slides somewhere
<valorie> so can we
<valorie> they are in the ISO, for starters
<valorie> which means, to me, that they are in a file on launchpad somewhere
<valorie> the packagers will know where
<ahoneybun> I could just take them from the installation of the iso in a VM ;)
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> got them all :)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> obviously they all need to be shrunk to a more reasonable size
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I was thinking it would be cool to have one image per page, and have a link at the bottom of each, after any necessary text, to just go forward and back
<valorie> just like the actual install process
<valorie> and make sure any links to outside pages are in a new tab, rather than navigating people away
<ahoneybun> not sure about the new tab thing
<ahoneybun> check trello and lay it out
<valorie> I know when I'm doing something for the first time, I like to be able to get aquainted with the new thing as much as possible
<ahoneybun> so a main to link to the subpages
<ahoneybun> like
<valorie> I'd like to make fed-up Windows users comfortable
<valorie> to make this their first Linux
<valorie> wouldn't that be great?
<smartboyhw> Hey valorie
<valorie> hi smartboyhw
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun>  /Install/DiskSetup
<ahoneybun>  /Installing/DiskSetup
<valorie> I think we lost littlegirl
<ahoneybun> seems
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installing
<valorie> nifty!
<ahoneybun> refresh the page
<valorie> it seems shrunken a bit too much
<ahoneybun> and then click the image
<ahoneybun> I had to scale with gimp
<ahoneybun> that opens the full image
<valorie> yeah
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<valorie> what percentage did you shrink it?
<valorie> I'm just wondering if either a bit more or less would be more clear
<valorie> see how the fonts look funky?
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> I made the width 550px then the height resized
<valorie> worth playing with a bit
<valorie> because we could do 600 or 500 and it might look better
<valorie> with 600, centered
<ahoneybun> 725 and it still looks a but funky
<valorie> try an even number
<valorie> sometimes odd numbers do that
<valorie> what is the raw size width?
<valorie> gads, need the rest of my dinner
<valorie> back in a min
<ahoneybun> k
<valorie> any luck with other sizes?
<ahoneybun> not really
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> aren't the originals svgs?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> png
<ahoneybun> working on it
<valorie> k
<ahoneybun> I think would I could
<ahoneybun> I did my best
<valorie> I wonder why the ISO has png instead of svg
<valorie> very odd
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> I took a snapshot
<valorie> why?
<ahoneybun> thought that was best
<valorie> we have access to the originals
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> back
<valorie> I'm working on a short para to kick off the series of slides
<ahoneybun> oh where are the images at
<valorie> I thought you were getting the raw images off the ISO
<valorie> if not, then I would look on launchpad
<ahoneybun> can't find them on the iso
<valorie> I wouldn't know how to do that either
<valorie> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<valorie> looks like they can just be checked out like anything else
<ahoneybun> that is ubuntu though
<valorie> Provides the slideshows that are shown while installing Ubuntu, Kubuntu and other....
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> I can't copy them from there well without coping the branch
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I figured that the branch would have to be checked out, yeah
<valorie> added my text
<valorie> just a suggestion
<ahoneybun> what text?
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installing
<valorie> at the top
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> I'm off for the night, I will post to the list later
<valorie> cool
<valorie> thanks for your work, ahoneybun
<valorie> funny how we had the same idea at the same time
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not convinced any of these are ours http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20130614-saucy.html#kubuntu
<wgrant> kubuntu inherits the seeds that contain them.
<seaLne> something that might be worth adding to the todo list when releasing packages of new kde releases would be updating http://community.kde.org/KDE_SC/Binary_Packages i added .3 and .4, not sure how many people would look there but i think it looks good to have kubuntu listed 
<valorie> good thought, seaLne
<seaLne> and its easier now, as the list used to be in svn with special permissions needed to update
<valorie> gosh, the major releases of Kubuntu are all still available
<valorie> we could expand that list a LOT
<valorie> probably not very useful though
<Riddell> seaLne: thanks added to ninjas
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how is 4.10.80 doing?
<Riddell> "SDO Needs updating" shadeslayer what's SDO?
<Riddell> http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.80_saucy.html  hmm could be worse I guess
<mck182> sdo = shared desktop ontologies
<Riddell> ah hah
<yofel> queeestion: why does debian have kde-sc-dev-latest again? 
<yofel> Only reason I can think off is to prevents having to manually do rebuilds if like kdepimlibs disables a feature because kdelibs is too old which leads to other packages not building something as well
<Riddell> so they only have to update one entry in the Build-Depends: list rather than all of them?
<yofel> hm, no. One ends up wrong linking too
<yofel> Riddell: no, I meant why have it at all. But on second thought it makes sense
<yofel> means I'll have to fix 4.10.80 though, as that has >= 4.10.4
<Riddell> Quintasan: you know anything about libgadu?  is it still useful?  (it doesn't compile in saucy)
<valorie> is gadugadu even working anymore?
<Riddell> I don't know
<valorie> I've never known a single person who made use of it
<Riddell> it's only ever been popular in poland as I understand it
<valorie> ah
<Riddell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gadu-Gadu  yep still up says wp
<yofel> shadeslayer: you only pushed kdelibs to bzr, right?
<smartboyhw> Hey yofel, shadeslayer
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> morning smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, everything :(
<shadeslayer> sorry about the screw up :/
<yofel> shadeslayer: really o.O? I looked at kdepimlibs, konsole and kde-workspace and they don't have the changelog update...
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> some of them were not pushed
<shadeslayer> see notepad
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> invoke-rc.d: initscript android-tools-adbd, action "start" failed.
<yofel> mhm, you're right
<yofel> meh
<shadeslayer> yofel: so, how do we fix this screw up in a way that does not involve manually fixing each branch :(
<yofel> shadeslayer: could you push whatever isn't pushed?
<yofel> then simply running a small script over everything should work...
<shadeslayer> yofel: everything is pushed, except the packages that were moved to manual, should I push those too? 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: You don't normally mess up do you? (Only I do…)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yeah, I was doing multiple things yesterday
<shadeslayer> and I managed to lose track of one thing in the madness that was yesterday
<yofel> shadeslayer: they should simply not build, otherwise I need to put a changelog check into the script
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Humans can't multitask (even if you DARE to think you can)
<smartboyhw> You haven't watched National Geographic's "Test your brain" ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: uh, for those manual packages debuild -S -sa doesn't even complete, and it's most likely because of patch failiures
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I keep thinking I can :/
<yofel> shadeslayer: I know
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> What's the prob here? 4.11 beta 1?
<shadeslayer> yofel: right so, just make your script skip those packages?
<yofel> smartboyhw: yeah, the initial upload of it went a bit wrong
<shadeslayer> I've documented the list on the etherpad
<smartboyhw> :(
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> true, I could just take the saucy package list, remove then and loop over the result
<yofel> *them
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> I should have something done in ~2h, it's lunch time in a few min. here
<shadeslayer> \o/ power 
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: np
<yofel> Riddell: you didn't do any PPA-only work on 4.10.80 yet, right?
<yofel> shadeslayer: on second thought... those packages should really be pushed even if they fail. Otherwise you need to do the dep update by hand as well...
<yofel> (which is only really fine as long people remember to do it)
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll push those as well
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> I need to teach kubuntu-initial-upload to do the same
<Riddell> yofel: nope
<yofel> o
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> yofel: all done
<shadeslayer> oddly : Pushing kdeartwork
<shadeslayer> No new revisions or tags to push.                                                                                                                                                 
<yofel> oh, debcommit is run after bzr-buildpackage-ppa
<yofel> so it didn't even commit
<yofel> hm, then moving the package build part below committing and pushing should fix it
<Riddell> new files in calligra beta, it is a beast http://paste.kde.org/773492/
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Hurray!
<soee> valorie, gadu gadu is/was most popular  instant messaging client here in Poland
<Riddell> soee: library got fixed, gadu in kopete is safe :)
<soee> Riddell, the kids in school will be happy :) they are using it most
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw I saw a build dep on kde-sc-dev-latest this morning
<shadeslayer> I was half asleep though, so I don't recall where I saw it
<shadeslayer> didn't we get rid of that last cycle?
<yofel> shadeslayer: probably slipped in with a merge, shouldn't have any effect though?
<shadeslayer> I thought so too, just wanted to confirm if we are still using that
<soee> hmm you should give public access to ninjas notes, now i dont know how 4.11 beta builds :<
<shadeslayer> it is public
<shadeslayer> you just have to signup on identity.kde.org
<shadeslayer> and http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.80_saucy.html
<soee> why i cant use custom nickname ?
<shadeslayer> custom nickname where?
<shadeslayer> on i.ko?
<yofel> ask kde sysadmins...
<soee> shadeslayer, it generates few option bye first and second name i entered
<soee> but there is not option to use custom one :<
<shadeslayer> thats how it works :P
<soee> thats bad :/
<shadeslayer> alright, our first autopilot test : lp:~rohangarg/+junk/autopilot
<Quintasan> Riddell, valorie: Yeah, people still use gg in Poland
<shadeslayer> just branch, cd into the autopilot dir and run autopolit run kubuntu
<Quintasan> The question is how many IM cliets use that
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can see kopete and ekg using that
<shadeslayer> needs the default kicker in the panel + the kicker should have the shortcut of alt+f1
<smartboyhw> Now now Riddell, which alpha are we not in this cycle?
<Riddell> well we did say no alpha 2
<Riddell> but it's being moved about and alpha 3 dropped
<Riddell> so I expect we'll do both alphas
<smartboyhw> Alpha 3 dropped?!
 * smartboyhw misses too much during his exam.
<Riddell> it's still in discussion on -release
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Sure. Lubuntu has the same thought as you guys.
<smartboyhw> That's what I heard from mailing lists.
<ScottK> Riddell: Please let them know if it's OK with us to move Alpha 1 a week later on top of KDE 4.1 beta 2 or not.
<Riddell> oh move alpha 1 as well
<ScottK> OK.  Tell infinity/skaet/etc.
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> alt+left arrow moves to the text virtual terminal
<Riddell> that was scary,thought X had crashes
 * shadeslayer needs ideas for ui testing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: context?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doesn't switch for me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: writing autopilot tests
<Riddell> shadeslayer: saucy?
<shadeslayer> but can't think of what exactly can I write for ui tests
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+junk/autopilot
<shadeslayer> wrote a simple test to see how one goes about writing autopilot tests, seems simple enough
<shadeslayer> I started with rekonq, but rekonq doesn't support introspection I think
<shadeslayer> Dolphin does
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: \o/
<smartboyhw> Hmm, let me really plan for the ISO testing Classroom session…
<shadeslayer> wrote a test_dolphin.py : http://paste.kde.org/773594/
<shadeslayer> though I can't quite figure out what methods the app proxy supports
<shadeslayer> yofel: news on 4.11 fixes
<shadeslayer> ah, seems like you pushed to bzr already?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: go write tests :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: I don't write autopilot tests...
<yofel> shadeslayer: brr, errored out on kdeplasma-addons, I'll upload what I have and re-run it
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> (rsync failed for some reason...)
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there a new shared-desktop-ontologies ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> oh yes there is
<shadeslayer> needed by 4.11
<yofel> that's already in saucy though
<Riddell> this is confusing http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/oscaf/ doesn't show it
<Riddell> and neither does this http://oscaf.sourceforge.net/
<shadeslayer> odd
<shadeslayer> vHanda: ^^
<Riddell> but http://sourceforge.net/projects/oscaf/files/shared-desktop-ontologies/ does
<Riddell> why is sourceforge using trac? aren't they direct competitors?
<shadeslayer> probably just not announced on the site
<vHanda> Please use this - http://sourceforge.net/projects/oscaf/
<vHanda> Riddell: beats me - Sourceforge allows using trac internally
<vHanda> it's one of their internal options
<vHanda> so I doubt they are competitors
 * vHanda will ask trueg to update the other pages as well
<shadeslayer> yofel: I've retried kde4libs as well
<shadeslayer> since attica was updated
<yofel> shadeslayer: could you update-the build-dep? Just so it ends up in dep-wait for the backports instead of failing
<shadeslayer> will do
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: done
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks!
<yofel> yay, done here too
<shadeslayer> nepomuk-core needs a bit of fixing too
<therazr> sorry folks but what is the best kubuntu release for a new install? 12.04 or 13.04? thank you
<smartboyhw> 12.04 definitely
<therazr> smartboyhw: why? thanks
<therazr> because it is LTS, doesn't it have older packages? like kernel version and such
<smartboyhw> It's supported for a much longer time and is stable (and you can install new kernels in 12.04.2, it includes newer kernels)
<smartboyhw> Don't forget, 13.04 is there for 9 months ONLY.
<therazr> smartboyhw: So when 13.10 comes out I can't upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 but I can upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 right?
<therazr> And when a new LTS comes out, should I upgrade directly from 12.04?
<smartboyhw> This discussion should happen in #kubuntu actually…
<shadeslayer> I don't see why you can't upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10
<therazr> shadeslayer: I said I could, not from 12.04 though
<Riddell> therazr: correct
<Riddell> therazr: which is best to install depends on your needs, ask in #kubuntu for more help
<shadeslayer> oh okay, I read that wrong
<therazr> I'll ask there :), sorry
<Quintasan> Riddell: If it doesn't compile and needs some work I think I can pester the developer of that to update if he is still planning to work on that
<Quintasan> talking about libgadu
<Riddell> Quintasan: it got fixed
<Quintasan> Oh
<Quintasan> I see.
<Riddell> so problem over
<Quintasan> The last update was last year so I was kind of wondering if the development is still going on
<Riddell> shadeslayer: need any help on 4.10.80?
<Riddell> I see lots of dep waits
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should be sorted once kde4libs is done building
<therazr> Is KDE5 coming with Kubuntu 14.04?
 * Quintasan goes back to books
<shadeslayer> dunno, I'd rather not drop KDE5 on an LTS
<ScottK> therazr: KDE5 isn't really what it will be and probably not.
<shadeslayer> maybe as a tech preview in a PPA 
<therazr> ScottK shadeslayer and how is KDE going to support Mir since it's what Ubuntu chose?
<Riddell> therazr: project neon is working on early packages now
<shadeslayer> therazr: it won't
<shadeslayer> therazr: it'll support wayland / X11 / whatever upstream decides to do
<smartboyhw_> therazr: We won't use Mir (for sure) …
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how come lots are green and lots of dep wait on 4.10.80?  were build-deps not updated?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Minor screw up
<therazr> smartboyhw_: Are we having proprietary drivers support? graphics drivers
<ScottK> therazr: One of three things happens: Mir is compatible with what KDE is doing, we (Kubuntu team) figure out how to integrate it), or Kubuntu dies.
<smartboyhw_> lol
<therazr> ScottK: are you serious? Can't you use Xserver or Wayland?
<ScottK> smartboyhw_: Not kidding.
<Riddell> that reminds me,I should start a conversation about flavours and Mir on ubuntu-devel mailing list
<ScottK> therazr: In the long run, not really.
<ScottK> Long run is measured in years though.
<smartboyhw_> therazr: They will kill Wayland one day (for sure)
<therazr> I Think Mark Shuttleworth would not be very happy to have KDE/Xfce and all the others dropped from Ubuntu
<Riddell> I expect us to use Wayland in the long run
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Do it!
<shadeslayer> what Riddell SAID
<shadeslayer> erm
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: who will kill Wayland?
<shadeslayer> also depends on patchery to mesa
<smartboyhw_> For Ubuntu Studio, that isn't much a problem, we are making multi-DE:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: multi-DE?
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Ubuntu devs? (in 10 years?) In the Ubuntu archive?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That's why I think we end up figuring out how to integrate with Mir or the Mir people figure out how to maintain compatibility with the rest of the world.
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Yep, we are aiming for users to choose whatever desktop environment they want.
<Riddell> I think figuring out how to integrate with Mir is unlikely
<Riddell> finding the best way for Mir and Wayland to coexist is about the best we can hope for
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh lots of blue now
<yofel> blue because I just re-uploaded most of it, should be in dep-wait shortly
<shadeslayer> hooray :)
<shadeslayer> my WiFi is broken again
<smartboyhw_> :(
 * Riddell spams kubuntu-devel ML with merge requests
<smartboyhw_> 404 Not found....:P
 * smartboyhw_ is aiming for full mark in his computer literacy exam.
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-June/037250.html  non-Unity flavours and Mir
<smartboyhw_> I'm asking our flavour lead to review the Studio bits.
<Riddell> ooh Mirv is a handy chap, was just looking to do qtwebkit and he's fixed it already :)
<Riddell> murthy: how's the merges?
<shadeslayer> new symbols on kde4libs
<Riddell> there usually are
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you taking care of it?
<shadeslayer> yus
<Riddell> yo da man
<shadeslayer> I don't suppose you know off hand what optional=templinst means?
<shadeslayer> I remember seeing documentation about it
<shadeslayer> but Google can't find it
<Riddell> it means there's a voodoo spell that'll shrink your head
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you ask nicely on #debian-qt-kde, probably svuorela or MoDaX can tell you.
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> I'll do some more google magic before asking though
<shadeslayer> I distinctly remember this being documented
<shadeslayer> template instantiations
<shadeslayer> it's sort of documented on the man page
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which man page?
<shadeslayer> dpkg-gensymbols
<Riddell> "A  symbol  marked as optional can disappear from the library at any time and that will never cause dpkg-gensymbols to fail." jolly good
<Riddell> obvious question is why have it at all in the symbols file
<Riddell> groovy merges trello card all done except pykde which ScottK says he'll do when the time is right
<shadeslayer> so it seems to me it's fine for template instantiation symbols can disappear
<shadeslayer> and hence it doesn't cause ABI breakage
<shadeslayer> just waiting for i386 to finish
<Riddell> yep
<ScottK> Now that 4.10.4 is in Experimental, I can probably do that.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "SRU soprano 2.9.2" is that still going to happen (am looking at trello items)
<Riddell> I seem to remember it's not needed except for with 4.11? vHanda?
<shadeslayer> I think upstream suggests using that one for supported versions
<Riddell> apachelogger: "kmix leaks the memory" got a bug number for that?
<Riddell> and isn't it in 4.10.3/4?
<shadeslayer> okay, I've updated bzr
<shadeslayer> will upload the package in a bit
<Riddell> +       _silentlyCreateInitialWallet = walletGroup.readEntry("Silently Create Initial Wallet", false);
<Riddell> do we want to turn that on by default in kwallet?
<Riddell> I think we do
<Riddell> ah harald already did it, moving to done
<Riddell> shadeslayer: moved upload poppler to Done too
<Riddell> agateau: you still plan to do bug 215383 ?
<ubottu> bug 215383 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
<shadeslayer> ScottK: are the arm boxes still up?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not at the moment.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> I need to do some eglibc magic to make it possible to use them for raring/saucy.
<ScottK> I haven't had time.
<ScottK> If someone needs to build for an older release, I can fire them back up next time I'm at home.
<shadeslayer> nah, I needed saucy :P
<shadeslayer> I'll just use emulation
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what was the hardware called though?
<ScottK> Efika MX Smarttop.
<ScottK> No longer available though.
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> well, cheaper options now
<shadeslayer> if you just want a arm builder
<ScottK> Nah.  I got mine for free.
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> I've had my eye on this one : http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php for some time :P
<shadeslayer> as a home server
<Riddell> mm I should set up a pandaboard so it's accessible
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you explain this to me (or on trello card)? "/etc/grub/* contains Ubuntu exclusive handling"
<soee> what was the page with 4.11 beta status for saucy ?
<Riddell> soee: see https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.80_saucy.html
<soee> +1 for shadeslayer :)
<soee> +  0.5 for Riddell for good intentions :D
<Riddell> hey, I was trying to help you learn how to find it! :)
<shadeslayer> haha
<soee> hmm my brother tries to copy cd with Nero and he failed :D i gave him k3b and hi did it with few clicks :)
<soee> *tried
<Riddell> ryanakca: http://www.heraldscotland.com/politics/viewpoint/as-others-see-us-the-view-from-quebec.2012088963  the soverigntists see a nirvana while the federalists see drugs and poverty :)
 * Riddell puts muon-discover on the images
<ryanakca> Riddell: On that note, I had a bit of a chuckle the other day when the Quebec Health Minister announced: "Quebec will within the next two years be the first country to have digitised its health system at the national level." (http://argent.canoe.ca/nouvelles/sante-linformatisation-sera-completee-en-2015-28052013 , second paragraph) ;)
<Riddell> the english wasted billions trying to do that
<Riddell> still plenty of paper used in the scottish nhs, their computing stuff is hopelessly inefficient, maybe my NHS Hackday stint is the beginnings of change
<shadeslayer> :D
<genii> Hm, so they're already announcing they're a counry now?
<genii> *country
<ryanakca> I also think the miniter's editor forgot to run "sed -e 's/country/province/g;s/national/provincial/g'" before handing off the speech :D
 * Riddell out
 * shadeslayer pokes qemu to go faster
<shadeslayer> hum
<shadeslayer> #MISSING: 4:4.10.80# _ZNK8Analitza11PlotBuilder6createERK6QColorRK7QStringPNS_9VariablesE@Base 4:4.9.80
<shadeslayer> that doesn't look good
<ahoneybun> Riddell: maybe place links for now on the kubuntu.org/support
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> apol: ping
<shadeslayer> apol: ef3fb2f79079a769612d2d377abc955be0f4ac55 in analitza , does that not break ABI?
<shadeslayer> AFAICT PlotBuilder is a public class and you just changed the signature of the public function create
<shadeslayer> correct me if I'm wrong :)
<apol> shadeslayer: yes it does
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apol: please be bumping so version then ?
<apol> uh
<apol> i'll do that
<shadeslayer> thx
 * shadeslayer will monitor repo and use the patch for Kubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell: last I checked markey complained about it leaking but did not push for a fix in .10
<apachelogger> Riddell: the grub stuff is for me :P
 * apachelogger needs to give grub a detailed check for ubuntuism
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: should I finalize Monday for PA4 meeting?
<Quintasan> hell no
<Quintasan> At least not this monday
<shadeslayer> bah :/
<Quintasan> 17th, 19th and 24th = exams
<shadeslayer> I might be going on vacation from 20th to 30th
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: postpone to Akademy? :P
<Quintasan> I'm not going to Akademy but we can do it online while you are there and have some free time
<Quintasan> is yofel going to Akademy as well?
<shadeslayer> we can do it during KDS
<Quintasan> K
<Quintasan> Mentlegen
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> As expected, asian input works after install out of box
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can we switch to fcitx if I get proper QA done?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Does it support all the same languages?
<ScottK> Last I heard, it didn't.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It does
<Quintasan> We just didn't have a package for Anthy
<Quintasan> And it turned out there are more backends now in saucy
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That was my only objection.
<Quintasan> plus it has better KDE intergration
<Quintasan> unlike *cought* ibus*cough*
<ScottK> Right.  I think it's a good idea now that it won't narrow our language support.
<ScottK> It's more than just QA though.  IIRC there's some language pack related magic that would need updating.
<Quintasan> I did that and apachelogger kind of fixed it, but now I know what I did wrong so that's out of the way
<Quintasan> ScottK: That said I'm not thinking about saucy, more like saucy+1
<Quintasan> Or even +2 but that would be the worst case
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> Unless I get a lot of people for testing - saucy+1
<shadeslayer> whaaaa
<shadeslayer> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so', needed by `lib/libkdewebkit.so.5.11.0'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so saucy
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so found in libqtwebkit-dev, libqtwebkit4
<shadeslayer> why this does not make any sense at all
<shadeslayer> both libqtwebkit4 and libqtwebkit-dev are installed
<shadeslayer> and it built fine in my chroot before I uploaded it
<apachelogger> Quintasan, ScottK: if we are serious about input methods I think we need a whole set of ISO tests targetted at the entire l10n experience
<Quintasan> apachelogger: As in testcases for iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<Quintasan> I think it's doable
<shadeslayer> anyone on saucy?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<apachelogger> well, doesn't really matter, probably could be a less frequent test
<apachelogger> but definitely something to run before release
<genii> shadeslayer: Yup
<shadeslayer> genii: on Kubuntu, when you lock the screen, are you also missing the 'switch session' button?
<genii> shadeslayer: Lemme check
<shadeslayer> genii: and can you suspend via the kickoff / homerun ?
<shadeslayer> I had to install pm-utils to get the suspend button
<shadeslayer> still no idea why it doesn't show a switch session button on the lock screen
<yofel> Quintasan: FWIW, I'm going
<genii> shadeslayer: I have classic menu... Anyhow, when I go K..  Leave...Lock... In same area as Lock under "Session" is also Logout and Save Session. Under "System" I have Sleep, Restart, Shutdown.  After I do Lock, on activity all there is is just: The session has been locked by username  box with username not editable, and a password text entry field.
<shadeslayer> genii: no unlock button at the bottom?
<shadeslayer> below the password field
<genii> Yes, that too, sorry :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: awesome, I can give you back your wifi dongle
<shadeslayer> genii: and no switch session button?
<genii> shadeslayer: None at all.
<shadeslayer> okay, so that's just not me
<shadeslayer> *not just me
<yofel> shadeslayer: \o/ (I could actually use it for my raspberry pi now ^^)
<genii> shadeslayer: Maybe if only one user logged in it doesn't show?
<shadeslayer> genii: dunno, it appeared on raring just fine
<genii> Hm.
<shadeslayer> which is why I noticed it in the first place
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> about that
<shadeslayer> *grumble* debootstrap can't work properly when the partition is mounted with nodev :/
<yofel> upower always depended on pm-utils
<shadeslayer> atleast for foreign arch's
<yofel> in saucy, it depends on pm-utils | systemd-services
<yofel> how did you get pm-utils removed?
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> yofel: it was not on the install media
<yofel> fun indeed
<shadeslayer> I have systemd-services installed OTOH
 * apachelogger wonders if Riddell will write up a summary of that very long thread he started
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/saucy-desktop-amd64.manifest
<yofel> well, we do have to do the consolekit deprecation too, so maybe PM stuff needs attention as well
<shadeslayer> manifest says systemd-services
<apachelogger> yofel: I suggest you go upstream with consolekit crap
<apachelogger> consolekit is deprected so using it in KDE software is not very nice
<yofel> true, there's a trello pad somewhere, needs bugfiling
<genii> shadeslayer: I went Switch User and logged a second one in to see if switching is then enabled on Lock.... it's not, stilll the same.
<shadeslayer> genii: aha, so a bug possibly
<shadeslayer> was the upstart user session stuff deployed?
<shadeslayer> could be because of that?
<shadeslayer> though I'm doubtful, because all that script did was run startkde
<genii> Each of these users has saved session, those come up fine. 
<yofel> Riddell: wrt. Qt JS bug: that bug on LP talks about Qtwebkit, all references I have to mine are from Qt/QtScript
<genii> shadeslayer: The weird thing was, looks like it locks your session automatically now if you Switch User. Because I did Switch user, it kicked me out to lightdm, I logged in secondary, then went Switch User from ther back to lightdm... then when I logged into the first user again, when desktop came up it was locked already
<shadeslayer> oh yeah
<genii> ( I don't usually use this feature so not sure what the regular behaviour is supposed to be)
<shadeslayer> that's a bug I think
<shadeslayer> that was in raring as well IIRC
 * shadeslayer rages at tar
<shadeslayer> stupid tar in the recovery
<shadeslayer> tar: invalid tar magic
<yofel> what the hell...
 * yofel reads the mir thread...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Makes sense.  And they need to be well enough written that people like me that know nothing about input methods can do the test.
<shadeslayer> this build failiure makes no sense -.0
<shadeslayer> -.-
<shadeslayer> anyway, I'm sleeping, night
<soee> hmm do you have problems playing youtube video in 2 separate tabs in latest firefox ?
<genii> soee: On 21 if i have multiple youtube tabs then leave them and go do something else for a while, the plugin-container starts hogging resources until flash crashes. 
<genii> Then it recovers after a minute to 90 seconds and I can refresh the tabs and it plays again
<soee> in my case only one video is played but not without problems, some strange things happen with it
<genii> soee: If nvidia, maybe try disable vdpau/hardware acceleration in the player
<genii> For a while, everyon in my videos looked like The Hulk and sometimes at wrong speed until i disabled it
<soee> :)
<soee> now it started to work oO
<soee> context menu doesn't work
<soee> i think ill back to chrome
<ahoneybun_> Hello all
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun_ 
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: hello
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: how's the 4.11?
<Riddell> dunno shadeslayer and yofel were putting it through the system
<ahoneybun_> Oh ok
<ahoneybun_> So is there talk of our own server?
<Riddell> not heard anyone else but I've sort of wanted one for a while but not got enough excuse for one
<ahoneybun_> Just one in general or for the docs?
<ahoneybun_> Also maybe place it at Kubuntu.org/support
<Riddell> yep
<ahoneybun_> Oh cool
<Riddell> but we don't have any practical way to put it on the kubuntu.org server
<ahoneybun_> Oh
<ahoneybun_> Maybe have it docs.Kubuntu.org?
<soee> what are requirements for such server ?
<ahoneybun_> Not sure
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: what are the requirements?
<Riddell> dunno, not much
<Riddell> ability to ssh in and run apache
<Riddell> bytemark would be a good candidate
<Riddell> they might even give us one for free
<ahoneybun_> Can a raspberry pi run it?
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: I could run it on there
<Riddell> it could but it wouldn't be very reliable
<yofel> ahoneybun_: 4.11 coming along slowly, see ninja pad
 * yofel put the full package split list there now
<ahoneybun_> yofel: thanks ^^
<Riddell> I'll ask bytemark if they can do us a server
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: sweet I'll help where I can ^=^
<valorie> do we have a sysadminish person to care for a server?
<valorie> and will canonical sysadmins play well with us
<ahoneybun_> valorie: I can try
<ahoneybun_> ;)
<valorie> have you administered a server before?
<ahoneybun_> A bit on my raspberry pi
<ahoneybun_> I would love to learn
<valorie> you might hang out in #kde-sysadmin and hear what it's like to run a huge system
<ahoneybun_> Yea
<valorie> I think we'll need at least two people
<valorie> this is high-volume compared to a personal server on a pi
<ahoneybun_> Agreed 
<ahoneybun_> I can put it on a old p4
<valorie> the amarok team finally gave up their server and moved everything to KDE infra
<valorie> because it was too hard for the sysadmins to keep up
<valorie> I would think we get at least as heavy use as Amarok was
<valorie> I think putting anything on an old p4 is a bad idea
<valorie> we need professional equipment, and people will enough time to do proper monitoring, etc.
<valorie> which is why we've never had a server of our own up till now
<soee> what would you like to have on such server ?
<soee> and you are talking about dedic, vps, shared ?
<valorie> we've been talking about having docs there
<valorie> and now some support stuff
<ahoneybun_> Oh well I have time during the Summer but I can make time
<valorie> since it's doubtful canonical would like another company to be supported on their servers
<ahoneybun_> This is for the docs 
<valorie> I'm just trying to say, ahoneybun_, that this is a much bigger scale than you might realize
<ahoneybun_> I know 
<ahoneybun_> I realize that now but still would like to try it
<bkerensa> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<bkerensa> Now we need Kubuntu Certs
<bkerensa> ;p
<ahoneybun_> bkerensa: members?
<valorie> nice
<valorie> bkerensa: have you applied for yours?
<bkerensa> valorie: I did
<valorie> cool
<bkerensa> ahoneybun_: yar
<valorie> I can just imagine mark gritting his teeth as he signs yours
<ahoneybun_> Cool so Kubuntu members would get that?
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> yes, ahoneybun_
<soee> http://elv13.wordpress.com/2013/06/14/sflphone-kde-1-2-3-released/
<ahoneybun_> Cool
<valorie> sec
<bkerensa> valorie: I can see jono gritting his teeth when he sees the request heh ;p
<bkerensa> is ok though ;)
<ahoneybun_> valorie: I still want to be a member btw
<bkerensa> ahoneybun_: idk how that works I believe its limited to Ubuntu Members there was no mention of flavors 
<bkerensa> ahoneybun_: I would e-mail Michelle or ask Jono
<ahoneybun_> bkerensa: cool but I would still want to be a member
<jono> bkerensa, I never grit my teeth
<jono> I am English, my teeth might fall out if I grit them :-)
<bkerensa> jono: its not a good practice ;p
<bkerensa> LOL
<jono> :-)
<ahoneybun_> bkerensa: jono bacon? But I'm almost 1 1/2 months in
<jono> ahoneybun_ yup
<valorie> ahoneybun_: when one gets kubuntu membership, that is also ubuntu membership
<ahoneybun_> jono:  I have only been helping for over a month
<jono> ahoneybun welcome! :-)
<jono> and thanks for your contributions :-)
<bkerensa> ahoneybun_: so per jono ^ Kubuntu Members can get one 
<ahoneybun_> jono: thanks and NP :-) I would like membership status 
<valorie> anyway: my last word on a server - if it will be crappy in any way, we shouldn't do it at all
<ahoneybun_> If I can
<ahoneybun_> valorie: agreed
<valorie> nothing is better than crappy
<bkerensa> valorie: servers are always crappy... you have to maintain them and such
<bkerensa> ;)
<ahoneybun_> bkerensa: even without I want membership
<ahoneybun_> Lol
<valorie> bkerensa: I think you lack a bit of context; my point was top-notch support
<ahoneybun_> bkerensa: valorie if I do it I would make it the best I could
<bkerensa> valorie: yar :) what would the server be used for? 
<valorie> our docs
<valorie> mostly
<valorie> moinmoin is really not a great wiki
 * yofel has experience in how to not maintain a server
<yofel> time's the bigger issue though
<ahoneybun_> valorie: it lacks a few important features
<valorie> my worry is that anything else without a lot of work won't be any better
<yofel> wasn't it just the canonical installation that was missing features?
<valorie> the KDE mediawiki instance, has a LOT of work into it
<yofel> (of moinmoin)
<valorie> theming, language/translation support
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> right now we have no language/translation support at ALL
<ahoneybun_> yofel: as it might be too late to do it for this release
<valorie> yofel: dunno
<valorie> ahoneybun_: for sure
<valorie> hurry isn't important
<valorie> quality is all we want
<yofel> ahoneybun_: too late for what? If it's just exporting, wouldn't c&p of the wiki pages to a local install work?
<yofel> (images would be an issue ofc)
<valorie> yofel: if we do just that, there is no point
<ahoneybun_> valorie: Darkwing  wanted them HTML so it would export languages
<valorie> in fact, it would be worse than what we have, because right now we have canonical support
<yofel> valorie: I mean for the part that ends up on the install image
<valorie> yofel: work on that has not yet begun
<yofel> ok, then I'm quiet
<ahoneybun_> yofel: that was the plan I believe then access over the internet for more work
<valorie> Darkwing is in charge of that, and he's busy with his kids right now
<ahoneybun_> More detail
<ahoneybun_> Yea
<valorie> right now we're just going wild on the wiki
<ahoneybun_> Lil wild
<valorie> the docs for the image will be a tiny subset of that
<ahoneybun_> Yes
<valorie> and we hope for excellent translation coverage of that, since it will be small and mostly unchanging
<ahoneybun_> We hope for excellent everywhere valorie :)
<valorie> right
<valorie> I'm working for that on the wiki version too
<ahoneybun_> I know laugh out load
<ahoneybun_> Lol
<ahoneybun_> valorie: can we host the wiki on KDE user base somehow?
<valorie> we discussed that, as I recall, and came up with no answers
<valorie> I think we would have to come up with a good proposal to KDE
<juancarlospaco> was reading the package re-vamping proposal, interesting...
<valorie> .... and might be better on Community
<valorie> not sure
<ahoneybun_> Yes
<juancarlospaco> I hope they consider Binary Deltas and UDP based delivery protocol, because we are on 2013
<ahoneybun_> Community.kde.org
<valorie> right
<valorie> sec, restarting after updates
<valorie> ok, off for dinner and dad-night
<yofel> usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.nepomuk.FileWatch.xml goes into nepomuk-core-dev, right?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-15
<yofel> E: libnepomukcleaner4: library-not-linked-against-libc usr/lib/libnepomukcleaner.so.4.11.0
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> seems to be ok though
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1191192] Display is upside-down in kwin and unity @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1191192 (by Oded Arbel)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: still there?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1191198] Plasma Active 3 doesn't respond to touchscreen input @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1191198 (by link)
<Quintasan> ScottK: GPG key ping
<markey> hey guys. we would like to add a VSXU visualization to Amarok. so far it's not in the standard repo, but only in this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~vovoid/+archive/vsxu-release
<markey> could we get it packaged, pretty please? :)
<markey> vsxu is really neat, and I think more applications are starting to use it (Tomahawk as well)
<markey> http://www.vsxu.com/
<yofel> shadeslayer: akonadi has a packaging branch you know...
<yofel> markey: packaging bug 426242 is already there, you just need to find someone that does the work ^^
<ubottu> bug 426242 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] VSXu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426242
<markey> yofel: ok, maybe I can convince apachelogger when he's back. on a related issue, I can't install vsxu on Raring as it depends on libglew1.6, which is no longer there. we have libglew1.8 and libglew1.9
<yofel> sounds like it needs a rebuild...
<markey> yep
<markey> saidinesh5: could you update the package in the vsxu PPA?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ScottK> Quintasan: Too late.  I was asleep.  Next window is ~15 hours from now (no time ATM).
<soee> good morning
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> i think i found a bug, on calligra
<smartboyhw> Oh?
<juancarlospaco> yeah
<juancarlospaco> you copypaste characters like 1º, 2ª and becomes 1o, 2a
<smartboyhw> Report in the KDE Bugzilla...
<juancarlospaco> i dunno if my computer only or everyone
<smartboyhw> :O
<juancarlospaco> oh, I reported to Launchpad kubuntu, its that bad? :P  only because the automation of ubuntu-bug hehe
<yofel> juancarlospaco: better use help->report bug from within calligra, that will reach the developers directly instead of having to wait for one of us to actually forward the report
<juancarlospaco> will do both
<yofel> thanks!
<juancarlospaco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1191294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1191294 in calligra (Ubuntu) "CopyPaste 1º, 2ª becomes 1o, 2a" [Undecided,New]
<juancarlospaco> good bug tracker has repro rate
<juancarlospaco> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321179
<ubottu> KDE bug 321179 in general "CopyPaste 1º, 2ª becomes 1o, 2a" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<juancarlospaco> oh, thanks for linking the bugs
<juancarlospaco> its not a global KDE Clipboard bug, other apps just work ok, like KMyMoney
<yofel> great, qtwebkit's broken
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4.10.1
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so -> libQtWebKit.so.4.10.0
<yofel> ln -s libQtWebKit.so.4.10.0 debian/libqtwebkit-dev/usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/libQtWebKit.so
<yofel> WTF?
<yofel> fixed for now....
<BluesKaj> my desktop disappeared after a kernel upgrade 
<BluesKaj> tried the daily build to see if it would install to / , the dvd just sits there with kubuntu logo flashing blue every 10secs , but that's about all it does.
<BluesKaj> that last kernel upgrade messed things up badly looking like it was going to upgrade the kubuntu-desktop , but removed it instead and created dependency hell 
<BluesKaj> I'm crossposting this in order to give it some attention
<yofel> BluesKaj: you don't by chance still have the ninja ppa enabled, do you?
<Quintasan> Is this the "Catch the ScottK" game? T_T
 * yofel hads Quintasan a fishing rod
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey 
<valorie> hi, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> how are you ?
<valorie> good, and you?
<ahoneybun> tired but goof
<ahoneybun> good
<ahoneybun> how is Kubuntu a alt to Office?
<valorie> what?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installing
<valorie> that looks good
<valorie> I'm glad you continued to work on the image
<valorie> it's clear; excellent
<ahoneybun> "Kubuntu is an free, open-source alternative to Windows and Office. "
<valorie> ah, that's quoted from the website
<valorie> main page of kubuntu.org
<valorie> feel free to change
<valorie> I already did change some
<ahoneybun> I know :)
<valorie> I think what it's getting at is that a lot of people don't realize that Windows is an OS as such
<valorie> they truly think that it is a computer, and this is how computers work
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> and of course microsoft isn't exactly educational
<ahoneybun> edited :)
<valorie> I've heard that a lot of people think the IE icon means "internet"
<valorie> they have no clue about "browser"
<valorie> etc.
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I hate that schools in general go along with that sort of ignorance
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> of course, schools around here have sex education without discussion of contraception too
<valorie> so I shouldn't be surprised
 * valorie lives in the microsoft backyard
 * ahoneybun has no MS product but a W8 Pro in a VM
<valorie> my other computer has a windows installed, but I've never booted into it
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> right now, can't boot into anything, because grub is hosed
<valorie> my attempts to repair have been futile
<valorie> have to drag it over to my son's house and have him fix it
<ahoneybun> anyway brb
<valorie> bye
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you reinstall grub>
<valorie> tried, yes
<valorie> a number of different ways
<valorie> kubuntu is on the SSD, windows and /home are on the HD
<valorie> I'm not sure it's grub; it could be that the bios is mounting them in the wrong order
<valorie> or that fstab needs editing
<valorie> thomas will know, and perhaps I can watch and learn
<valorie> I tried until my eyes were crossed
<yofel> bios order shouldn't matter as partitions are identified by their UUID (by default at least)
<yofel> saves me on my other notebook as that constantly shuffels sda and sdb
<ejat> yofel: estimation for 4.10.80 packages will be ready ?
<yofel> ejat: with all the split packaging they'll be there in a few days. They should be done by the end of the week (judging from current speed where people seem to be busy elsewhere mostly)
<ejat> ok thanks ... 
<valorie> yofel: I've fixed a grub problem before, when the bug that grub was installed onto the liveUSB was active
<valorie> but this one has me stumped
<yofel> ejat: sorry for not being able to give better news. But with KDE changing the pre-release packaging timeframe from a week to nothing we only just started 2 days ago
<ahoneybun> valorie: odd
<valorie> I'm sure I've just got some stuff backwards or something
<valorie> thing is, I tried putting grub both on the HD with windows, and on the SSD
<valorie> same "grub-rescue" each time
<valorie> so it might be one of the other things
<ahoneybun> yea
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-16
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm working on getting images on all the pages
<juancarlospaco> :O
<ahoneybun> juancarlospaco: ?
<juancarlospaco> :)
<ahoneybun> :)
<juancarlospaco> just reading what the girls are up to on the chat ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> the girls?
<juancarlospaco> v alerie sound like female
<juancarlospaco> i dunno, can be a velociraptor too  :P
<ahoneybun> valorie is female lol
<juancarlospaco> i know thats why i say girl
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> velociraptors are female as well as male!
<valorie> the one I know personally is female
<shadeslayer> you personally know a velociraptor?
<valorie> sure!
<valorie> in Linuxchix
<valorie> anyway, my point was, I'm not sure what my sex has to do with anything
<shadeslayer> ^^
<juancarlospaco> it dont
<juancarlospaco> its a feature not a purpose or bug
<juancarlospaco> :P
<valorie> I've often found it so, for sure
<juancarlospaco> can be both
<juancarlospaco> :P
<juancarlospaco> :)
<shadeslayer> eh, why is gnome-keyring being installed on upgrade
<shadeslayer> makes enosense
<juancarlospaco> chromium is a common reason
<shadeslayer> don't have it
<juancarlospaco> dunno then
<shadeslayer> whaaaa
<shadeslayer> somehow kubuntu-desktop now wants to pull in ubuntu-sso-client
<shadeslayer> which probably requires gnome-keyring
<juancarlospaco> ubuntu-bug package
<juancarlospaco> need sso
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what happened to kubuntu-meta :(
<shadeslayer> why does adding muon-discover to desktop-recommends pull in gnome-keyring :(
<shadeslayer> bah
<tsimpson> it recommends ubuntu-sso-client
<juancarlospaco> I always use the kde-full  its a meta
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: yeah
 * shadeslayer ponders why it does that
<tsimpson> not sure, I'd have thought it'd be ubuntu-sso-client-qt
<shadeslayer> aye
<tsimpson> ah, well that pulls in -sso-client anyway
<shadeslayer> oh
<tsimpson> man that's an ugly mess
 * shadeslayer checks packaging
<tsimpson> it's python-ubuntu-sso-client which depends on gnome-keyring
<tsimpson> and that seems like the base of the sso stuff
<juancarlospaco> too lazy to use a try except with wallet i guesss
<tsimpson> I don't see why they don't use python-keyring
<tsimpson> that works with kwallet as well as gnome-keyring
<shadeslayer> well ... we need to find out why discover depends on u-s-c first
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ./libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend/UbuntuLoginBackend.cpp
<shadeslayer> anyway, needs sorting out
 * juancarlospaco want to people to use more Nuitka so we got a common code base widely
<valorie> oh, before I go to bed: happy father's day to all the daddies in here
<yofel> shadeslayer: last time I checked ubuntu-sso needed the secretservice dbus stuff, only gnome-keyring implements that so far
<smartboyhw> Phew, finally back on my nice computer.
<smartboyhw> Any packaging work todo
<smartboyhw> ?
<yofel> smartboyhw: kde sc 4.10.80 ;P
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah meh, anything not working right now?
<yofel> see pad, lots of red on the status page, some packages missing as patches need to be fixed and all of the split packages are missing
<smartboyhw> Eh
 * smartboyhw finally got Akismet on his blog
<smartboyhw> For kactivities, sounds like the .install files are crapped. 
<smartboyhw> Old files in there.
<smartboyhw> Let me bzr branch the packaging of kactivities first...
<yofel> yeah, files changed
<yofel> I'm off for most of the day as I'm out of town, happy packaging ;)
 * yofel signes off
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, my wget gets stupid....
<smartboyhw> Now the .dsc file becomes an html file.
<smartboyhw> Probably need to import the GPG key better...
<smartboyhw> Damn, it seems like somebody crapped up calligra 2.7 Beta 3...
<smartboyhw> murthy, was it you who packaged calligra 2.6.92 or others?
<smartboyhw> Now I can't do much packaging....
<smartboyhw> Can someone re-build the newly revised kactivities bzr packaging branch in kubuntu-ninjas, I need to go for dinner...
<smartboyhw> And if better, fix the calligra problem.
<smartboyhw> http://paste.kde.org/775346/
<smartboyhw> ^ the error log
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping?
<Quintasan> ScottK: unping I just got it
<Quintasan> Thanks!
<smartboyhw> Nobody fixed Calligra? I will do it then..........
<smartboyhw> Hmm, the armhf build failed also...
<smartboyhw> The weird thing
<smartboyhw> The build failed because of KisFixedPoint
<smartboyhw> What IS that!?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, what is the appropriate way to fix https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142415272/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.calligra_1%3A2.6.92-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
 * smartboyhw really doesn't know
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Sput> apachelogger: our core is back up, the server had a rather major hickup
<tsimpson> smartboyhw: looks like buggy code
<tsimpson> needs an explicit cast from double to qreal I'd expect
<smartboyhw> tsimpson, meh
<smartboyhw> It's just failed for armhf
<tsimpson> qreal would be float on armhf, double on pretty much !arm
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: what tsimpson said, it's common ocurrence on arm
<tsimpson> so it only errors where qreal is float
<smartboyhw> howto fix then?
<tsimpson> cast to qreal
<smartboyhw> I don't really know how to fix code....
<tsimpson> wrap any expression that yields double in static_cast<qreal>
<tsimpson> it really should be fixed upstream though
<smartboyhw> I fixed calligra for some needed breaks and replaces in debian/control
<smartboyhw> tsimpson, what do you mean by wrap?
 * smartboyhw seriously hasn't learnt a lot of coding
<tsimpson> well line 135 of krita/image/kis_filter_weights_applicator.h is: KisFixedPoint next_c_in_src = (dst_c_in_src - 0.5).toIntCeil() + 0.5;
<smartboyhw> Yep
<tsimpson> the part after the = evaluates to a double, because 0.5 is a double
<tsimpson> so you wrap that whole part after the = in static_cast<qreal>(...)
<tsimpson> and it becomes: KisFixedPoint next_c_in_src = static_cast<qreal>((dst_c_in_src - 0.5).toIntCeil() + 0.5);
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: of course you have to apply it as a patch to the source code, you know how to work with quilt, right?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I know Quilt
<Quintasan> good, then just use it to generate the patch and it should work, be sure to forward the patch to upstream so they can fix it in their code if they'd like
<tsimpson> they should either fix it or stop using qreal...
<Quintasan> tsimpson: I know that, sometimes it's just better to pitch in the patch instead :P
<tsimpson> Quintasan: oh, we should send the patch to them. but there's no "if they'd like" ;)
<Quintasan> tsimpson: Oh, I meant that if they'd like to use that patch
<smartboyhw> I don't think they'll like my patch...
<tsimpson> I could write a patch, but it'd be full of template magic and std::enable_if :)
<tsimpson> I doubt they'd like that more
<Quintasan> lol
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, tsimpson the whole bunch of thing for me is just like a one-line fix of line 135, can you guys confirm?
<tsimpson> no, there are more
<smartboyhw> The reason I'm fixing this thing is that it's just stopping me to try to even build kactivities...
<smartboyhw> Since I need build-deps
<Quintasan> I found http://paste.ubuntu.com/5770979
<smartboyhw> Yep
<smartboyhw> Somebody forgot to get a return....
 * smartboyhw knows what is return 0 or 1 at least...
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: join #calligra and tell them
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, sure
<tsimpson> 302 is due to 301
<tsimpson> pixel_l + 0.5; tries to call operator+(pixel_l, 0.5), which tries to convert 0.5 to KisFixedPoint, and we have that error about double != qreal
<tsimpson> and the compiler gave up, discarded the statement, and suddenly realized that the function no longer returns anything
<tsimpson> yay for informative compiler errors
<smartboyhw> \o/ :P
<smartboyhw> I think it really is a one-line fix. Now that we put line 155 as qreal, line 301 can call the qreal function, and 302 is fixed (am I wrong?)
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: You have to fix all the ocurrences of that, I didn't look at the code but I think the problem might occur more than once
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, agree....
<Quintasan> Dunno much about arm as NCommander or tsimpson but most of build failures I had was due to that QReal magic
<Quintasan> tsimpson: arms don't have double in general, right?
<smartboyhw> arms float:P
<smartboyhw> I would rather wait for upstream for better instructions:P
<smartboyhw> I think I should really go and do testing instead now...
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<smartboyhw> Hey lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw how are you? How did your tests go?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, 1. that's exams and 2. :) 
<lordievader> Good to hear :)
<smartboyhw> Do we have a package that only installs the KDE desktop without extra applications like Libreoffice?
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Let me check if the kde-base package installs l.o.
<smartboyhw> Ah, kde-base
<lordievader> smartboyhw: It was kde-standard that I had installed, didn't add L.O.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, er kde-base is actually k.o.
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Yeah I saw that so I used kde-standard instead.
<tsimpson> Quintasan: they have double, they just can't process double in hardware
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I had to enable the proposed repos to install a missing lib that i needed to fix my desktop mess . I guess it was a result of the deb being enabled in the pst until I was warned to comment it . Now I'm wondering what course to take to prevent futher muckups if I have packages that require  dependencies from the proposed deb. Is there a method to purge the packages installed from proposed like "ppa-purge" ?
<tsimpson> I don't think so, generally a packages gets in -updates after being in -proposed
<BluesKaj> ok , then I'll just have be more careful 
<tsimpson> there's the apt pinning stuff from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed too, but I think it's still a bit hit and miss
<tsimpson> I'd advise only enabling proposed to install a specific package, and then immediately disabling again
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I created a preferences file as suggested in the URL you posted , I'll run with that for a while
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, thanks btw 
<volkan> hello. have you noticed that clicking on a .deb file only installs dependencies, but not the program itself?
<volkan> this happens since 12.10
<volkan> i havent tried this on prev. versions actually
<shadeslayer> works on saucy 
<shadeslayer> installed Google Chrome that way ...
<volkan> shadeslayer: tried google chrome on 13.04 again, no success. how does the installation log look like? I see only one horizontal line strings
<volkan> saying that DONE but there is no chrome on applications
<volkan> neither google-*
<ahoneybun> Hello 
<volkan> hello aaron
<ahoneybun> howdy guys
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: hello
<BluesKaj> any idea when Qt5 will become default  ?
<BluesKaj> receiving a few questions about it lately
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: Qt5?
<ahoneybun> I believe they will start working on Qt5 and QML in Plasma Workspaces 2
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: http://notmart.org/blog/2013/06/plasma-workspace-present-and-future/ some talk about it here
 * yofel realizes that we need to put 4.10.4 into raring-proposed till thursday
<soee> isn't it already available for raring ?
<soee> it was tested like 2 weeks ago ?
<ahoneybun> soee: I believe it is in a ppa
<ahoneybun> kubuntu-backports
<yofel> it's in the updates ppa
<yofel> soee: this is about the official updates
<soee> ah i see
<ahoneybun> palasso: hello
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-09
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how are ya?
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> hola
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> plasma 5 uploaded to next ppa building now
<Riddell> todo: khotkeys plasma-desktop powerdevil
<soee> plasma-next ? :)
<yofel> Riddell: why does libkscreen have an epoch o.O?
<Riddell> yofel: good question, it shouldn't
<Riddell> soee: yes
<yofel> hm, seems like all of plasma has an intentional epoch?
<Riddell> well spotted, but I don't think it should
<yofel> well, they all have the same version, so it might make sense for simplicity - except kscreen
<Riddell> simplicity of what?
<yofel> hm, I wanted to say version matching as a few will need an epoch anyway... but they're supposed to not override any kde4 packages?
<Riddell> the source packages are supposed to have different names
<yofel> if not then an epoch is probably not needed
 * Riddell fixes
<yofel> sources sure, but binaries? i.e. systemsettings 4.97.0 << systemsettings 4:4.11.9
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> yes there will be some of those
<yofel> so it's either rename all, or epoch + remove kde-workspace in u+1
 * Riddell unfixes
<yofel> sorry for the confusion -.-
 * yofel goes back to kde-workspace
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yofel> Riddell: did you talk with debian about the versioning?
<Riddell> no, I should do
<yofel> kubotu: newversion kde-workspace 4.11.10
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1328049
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> lintian has color output now o.O
 * Peace- 36 degree
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 16 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> plasma-next 4.97.0 will be installable in 14.04 ?
<Riddell> soee: no we're only making packages for utopic
<soee> :(
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry family was high maintenance, I am fixing 4.97.0 breaks now
<Riddell> family often are
<Riddell> but often in a good way
<sgclark> Riddell: so did we decide against allLibraries
<soee> btw what is the current status of utopic ?
 * sgclark fears wrap-and-sort
<Riddell> sgclark: my current thinking is that allLibraries is only useful when there's a lot of libraries in one package, we don't tend to have that with kf5 and plasma
<sgclark> Riddell: sounds good
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm unsure if we should have the 4: epoch in plasma packages but I'm keeping it there for now
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: so it looks like something somewhere is still depending on kf5-kio-dev and needs to be kio-dev. tracking it down now
<Riddell> sgclark: there's quite a few listed on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_4.97.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> also  libkf5globalaccel-dev which I've uploaded
<sgclark>  Riddell:  libkf5plasmaquick5 : Depends: libkf5plasma5 (>= 4.97.0) why is it depending on 4.97.0? Nothing is jumping out at me in control
<Riddell> sgclark: looking
<Riddell> sgclark: 4.97.0 is the version of libkf5plasma5 from plasma-framework sources that we're building
<Riddell> where's this issue?
<sgclark> Riddell: it should be 4.100.0
<sgclark> it is failing at apt- not being able to install 4.97.0 (does not exist)
<Riddell> sgclark: nope frameworks is 4.100.0 but libkf5plasma5 is from plasma-framework and plasma packages are at 4.97.0
<Riddell> sgclark: what is failing?
<sgclark> plasma-framework-dev : Depends: libkf5plasmaquick5 (= 4.100.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa3) but it is not going to be installed
<sgclark> Riddell: so plasma also has libkf5plasma5 because so does plasma-framework, perhaps that is our problem?
<Riddell> er wait I'm talking nonsense
<Riddell> libkf5plasmaquick5 and libkf5plasma5 are part of plasma-framework which is part of kf5 which are at 4.100.0
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> but somewhere in the works libkf5plasma* is being called for version 4.97.0
<Riddell> sgclark: libkf5plasmaquick5 installs fine for me, version 4.100.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa3
<Riddell> sgclark: where is this problem?
<sgclark> yeah I got it to install, hoping it was a hiccup in launchpad, trying a rebuild
<sgclark> Riddell: nope still dying https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177260838/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.libksysguard_4%3A4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> ok let me eat this sandwich
<sgclark> Riddell: and yes it installs locally fine.
<sgclark> Riddell: np, afk a couple myself
<Riddell> it's something to do with the version of libqt5qml5
<Riddell> I added a new qt5 ppa dependency to the ppa today
<sgclark> oh ok
<Riddell> so probably plasma-framework needs a rebuild
<Riddell> I'll upload it again
<sgclark> ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: run this  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005
<Riddell> that'll add the same ppa as is now being used by kubuntu-ppa/next (but wasn't when frameworks were being built)
<sgclark> ahh ok
<Riddell> sgclark: did you send off your funding request?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes, I have not heard back though
<Riddell> no it usually takes a couple of weeks
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> you used to be able to poke jono after maybe 10 days but he's left now so not sure who
<sgclark> Riddell: things to be concerned with? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7618440/
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<Riddell> sgclark: I set that curor package to be arch all but seems they've since added a binary to it
<Riddell> so I guess set it to arch: any
<sgclark> ok ty
<Riddell> dunno what the second one is about
<Riddell> try that and see if it goes away
<sgclark> yeah both went away
<sgclark> Riddell: is the epoch 4: supposed to be on everthing kf5 or just plasma bits?
<sgclark> Riddell: nm you are already looking at plasma-framework
<Riddell> sgclark: just plasma bits
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> (and even then I'm not sure, want to discuss with debian)
<Riddell> yay, breeze is green
<sgclark> pretty sure the other reds just need rebuild when plasma-framework publishes
 * sgclark hopes
<Riddell> it is frustrating how publishing takes so long, I'm sure it never used to
<sgclark> does seem to take awhile
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libqapt 2.2.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1328165
<sgclark> Riddell: if you can take a glance at kio-extras http://paste.ubuntu.com/7618833/ is that a extra-cmake-modules path issue or?
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm..
<Riddell> sgclark: there's already a add_subdirectory( doc )
<Riddell> but my release scripts (well apachelogger's) added that extra ecm_optional_add_subdirectory(doc)
<Riddell> which is confusing it
<Riddell> in CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> sgclark: just patch it out and mark as a tar fix on the note pad
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> santa_: why do your merges need xauth? does that fix a problem?
<Riddell> looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+activereviews
<yofel> Riddell: in debian xvfb doesn't depend on xauth
<yofel> you'll need both for the tests though
<sgclark> Riddell: yeahh it does need xauth, not sure why those it was removed. 
<yofel> sgclark: in ubuntu xvfb pulls it in, in debian not
<Riddell> ah
<sgclark> ahh I see
 * Riddell merges
<Riddell> yofel: I take it it's a big holiday in much of the continent today?
<yofel> it's the extension of yesterday in most places
<Riddell> what happened yesterday?
<yofel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentecost
<Riddell> cool, happy ghostly messiah day
<yofel> heh, yeah ^^
<santa_> Riddell: yeah, thats correct <yofel> sgclark: in ubuntu xvfb pulls it in, in debian not
<santa_> thanks for merging
<santa_> I have been a bit more focused on siductions' kde 4 this weekend but I think I will send soon more stuff regarding getting kf5 built on debian sid
<Riddell> "I got that error too in khelpcenter kinfocenter and kio-extras" and khotkeys
<Riddell> all have that docs error in cmake
<santa_> I'm leaving  for a while see you soon
<shadeslayer> "happy ghostly messiah day"
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<sgclark> Riddell: patching CMakeLists.txt does fix it
<Riddell> sgclark: could you test this updated tar? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-4.97.0/kio-extras-4.97.0.tar.xz
<sgclark> Riddell: sure
<sgclark> Riddell: that tar does not require the patch, so fixed
<Riddell> groovy
<sgclark> Riddell: how does that work when a tar changes? also are you going to fix the other broken ones as well?
<Riddell> sgclark: how does what work?  I make it on my laptop here then ask kde sysadmin to put it on depot.kde.org
<Riddell> yes I'm making new ones for khotkeys khelpcenter kinfocenter
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh gotcha, so leave the patched debian in ppa?
<Riddell> put the new tar in the PPA
<sgclark> ok, how do I do that?
<Riddell> if you already have the old tar you can rename it with an a in the version 4.97.0a
<Riddell> sgclark: new tars on http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-4.97.0/
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> for khotkeys khelpcenter kinfocenter and the one you just got for kio-extras
<sgclark> ok, I am still not entirely clear on how to upload new tars
<Riddell> sgclark: you need to re-version them
<sgclark> ok and then dput as normal?
<Riddell> kio-extras-4.97.0.tar.xz becomes kio-extras_4.97.0a.orig.tar.xz
<Riddell> and change the version in debian/changelog to 4.97.0a
<Riddell> and then dput as normal
<sgclark> ok got it, thank you
<Riddell> (you can also delete from the PPA but they seem to hand around for ages after you delete them so its not very practical)
<sgclark> Riddell: rejected: Unable to find kio-extras_4.97.0a.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't see where the .orig tar gets uploaded in dput
<yofel> sgclark: bzr builddeb should automatically include the source for this case
<yofel> sgclark: what did you do generate the package?
<sgclark> ../kubuntu-automation/bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 5
<yofel> the -s shouldn't be there
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> that automatically adds '-sd' to the build parameters which skips the source
<sgclark> ah ha! thank you yofel
<yofel> if you run 'debuild -S' it tries to guess whether to include the source or not (if a previous changelog entry with same upstream version already exists: no, if not: yes)
<yofel> you can override that with: -sa (force include), -sd (diff-only, force-exclude)
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> ok, I think it is something with changelog, still rejects. shouldn't dch -i create a new entry? it seems to just be old. and 4.96.0 is missing altogether
<Riddell> yofel: bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 5  just sets it to ~ppa5
<Riddell> sgclark: I think you need     bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 5 -- -sa
<Riddell> to force it to add the .orig into the .changes file
<yofel> Riddell: it does not:
<yofel> if args.suffix > 1:
<yofel>     application += ["-sd"]
<sgclark> ok thanks, have you noticed changelogs are missing entries?
<yofel> -sd -sa just ends up using the latter one
<yofel> sgclark: for the initial entry, there should really be only one line
<yofel> but that's something for when we upload to the archive
<yofel> sgclark: also, dch will never add a new entry if the current one is UNRELEASED
<sgclark> no I mean last release is missing all together from changelog and it looks like it was merged in this release entry. I smell a wrap-and-sort
<sgclark> oh I see
<yofel> no, that was dch's behaviour
<yofel> it will edit the current entry and just increase the version
<yofel> with the new (more or less) behavior I really discourage using -i
<yofel> just 'dch' does what you want usually
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> so still rejected yofel and you advised against Riddells suggestion, what am I supposed to do to get it to upload new source?
<yofel> what's the rejection error?
<sgclark> Unable to find kio-extras_4.97.0a.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution. Riddell made new tars
<yofel> hm, and you just ran 'bzr-buildpackage-ppa' this time?
<sgclark> I built with the a version and I cannot figure out how to upload tars
<sgclark> bzr-buildpackage-ppa 5
<yofel> remove the 5
<yofel> you probably re-uploaded the ~ppa5 file, while the new one will be ~ppa1
<sgclark> yofel that did it, thanks!!
<sgclark> Accepted
<yofel> the 5 belonged to the -s parameter, sorry for not being exact
<sgclark> oh I see
<sgclark> I still don't see why entire changelog entries for version 4.96.0 are gone, shouldn't they be in there?
<yofel> the changelog should match what changed in the primary archive, so until our package is there, we always have the 'intial' upload changelog entry
<yofel> *initial
<sgclark> oh because we moved to next?
<yofel> sgclark: no, just think of the changelog as being the changelog of the package in the archive - until the package is there, there's not really a point in having one...
<yofel> so until it's uploaded there, the history is just in bzr
<yofel> for the initial archive upload, the changelog gets reset anyway
<Riddell> sgclark: I never changed the 4.96.0 UNRELEASED to released so the initial upload script just kept the single changelog entry
<Riddell> sgclark: not very tidy but we're just working in a PPA for now so not too important
<sgclark> Riddell: oh ok
<Riddell> sgclark: new tars up
<Riddell> 05aefef09c8691fd0f99de6dfbf9354b0c378426f0208112aab83e9f7dbf1c68  ksysguard-4.97.0.tar.xz
<Riddell> a8df2d27f0c251e62407e3fc59df5b242aa1b21f3f33912c6e9c75fcafa0e0c0  kmenuedit-4.97.0.tar.xz
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you still doing something on the kde-workspace merge?
<sgclark> Riddell: what is wrong with kio-extras?
<Riddell> sgclark: dunno yet but it's red in http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_4.97.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> compiling now to look
<yofel> list-missing != 0
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-mediacenter 1.2.90
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1328246
<yofel> and the ppa log shows clearly why it's red...
<Riddell> ppa2 up, hope that makes it green
<shadeslayer> yofel: dunno, am I supposed to be?
<shadeslayer> I forget easily :'(
<shadeslayer> afaicr nope
<yofel> sgclark: FWIW, this should cover all color cases I remember:
<yofel> BLUE: unbuilt, BOTH RED: faild to build/broken ABI, i386 RED: list-missing has new files, BOTH YELLOW: new symbols/missing cmake dep, i386 YELLOW: lintian complaints
<yofel> shadeslayer: then I assume you just never actually built it
 * yofel goes fixing
<shadeslayer> sounds like something very wrong :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: what's the issue?
<shadeslayer> I have built every package I've merged, so that would be weird
<yofel> first one was libkwinactiveeffects.so.1abi5 not being found as install file was named libkwinactiveeffects1abi4.install
<yofel> that failed the build completely
<yofel> now I'm looking at:
<yofel> W: kde-workspace source: binaries-have-file-conflict kde-workspace-data plasma-widgets-workspace usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/packages/org.kde.plasma.tasks/contents/code/layout.js
<yofel> and others
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> odd
<yofel> did you maybe forget to commit something...?
<shadeslayer> I can't check
<shadeslayer> files at the office
<yofel> well, nvm. I'll just fix it
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> W: kdm: script-in-etc-init.d-not-registered-via-update-rc.d etc/init.d/kdm
<yofel> also fun: E: kdm: maintainer-script-should-not-use-adduser-system-without-home postinst:77
 * yofel wonders what the longest lintian check name is...
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> Is this something we can fix? or upstream issue copyright-refers-to-deprecated-bsd-license-file
<Riddell> sgclark: do you know which file it's talking about?
<sgclark> Riddell: not really, looking through orange stuff I can fix. Will try and see
<Riddell> sgclark: which package is this?
<sgclark> kinfocenter
<Riddell> sgclark: if in doubt about lintian issues, google knows all
<Riddell> sgclark: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/copyright-refers-to-deprecated-bsd-license-file.html
<Riddell> include the full licence in debian/copyright
<sgclark> ok thanks
<sgclark> sorry I usually google it. 
<Riddell> yay kwin is in!
<ahoneybun> darn this web irc I can't tell who is on 
<jose> ahoneybun: '/whois nickname nickname' may give you a hand
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahoneybun> jose: hello
<jose> o/
<jose> that gives you the idle time
 * ahoneybun got his first post card from his gnome donation
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ahoneybun> jose: can you come http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22242/community-1406-kubuntu-documentation-team/?
 * jose checks
<jose> nope, won't be available during Wed, I have classes until 1PM local time and it conflicts
<ahoneybun> ok 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-10
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: add_subdir duplication should already be fixed
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs/revision/589#debian/patches/kubuntu_add_langpack_path.diff that most certainly is not enough
<apachelogger> or maybe it is
<Riddell> works for ubuntu language packs
<apachelogger> there's stuff other than actual l10n inside though
<apachelogger> kdelibs5-data: /usr/share/locale/all_languages
<apachelogger> that file possibly needs relocating as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you test the KCM?
<apachelogger> because if there are problems with only adding the resource it would definitely show in the KCM
<apachelogger> kde-runtime-data: /usr/share/locale/l10n
<apachelogger>     const QStringList paths = KGlobal::dirs()->findAllResources("locale", QLatin1String("l10n/*/entry.desktop"));
<apachelogger> it technically shouldn't cause a problem that it is in usr/share/locale/ but I am not sure reality matches that expectation to be honest
<Riddell> I /think/ I tested it although I'm not fully sure now under pressure
<apachelogger> le dangerous
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think at the very least kdelibs and runtime need their install paths adjusted 
<apachelogger> what with continuity
<Riddell> I don't think anything else was needed for ubuntu language packs
<apachelogger> yeah, but as I said they are not the same thing as kde stuff also contains desktop files used to describe languages and countries etc.
<apachelogger> so just because it worked for the ubuntu langpacks doesn't mean it will work just fine for kde-l10n
<apachelogger> all I am saying is that needs to be QAd a bit
<apachelogger> and on that note, I'll not have time this week I think, or well, at least not today
<Riddell> yep, I'll test it at some point, but plasma today!
<Riddell> this ubuntu online summit lacks a certain something, doesn't even have a logo
<Riddell> voila http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/ubuntu-online-summit.png
<Riddell> whatever would ubuntu do without my genius artwork skills
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2014/06/10/ubuntu-online-summit-kde-frameworks-talk
<Riddell> "Subject: Your membership in kubuntu-council is about to expire" wibble
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's the vote for that going?
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<Riddell> it's plasma beta release day today!
<Riddell> challenge is to get it all packaged and working in time
<Riddell> which since we haven't had plasma desktop running at all yet is quite a challenge :)
<sgclark> Riddell: different from what we are working on?
<sgclark> Riddell: I am family free now so ready to work!
<Riddell> dpkg: error processing archive plasma-workspace-data_4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa3_amd64.deb (--install): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-utilities.directory', which is also in package kde-runtime-data 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> I wonder what to do about that
<sgclark> oh my
<jussi> oh, I guess Im not going to be a councilor anymore... hrm, what havoc can I wreak before I leave...
<Riddell> jussi: propose a vote to build half a tram line for a billion quid
<Riddell> ..possible Edinburgh only humour there
<jussi> Riddell: pfft, I think a vote to send me on a holiday to the carribean would be appropriate...
<jussi> :D
<jussi> btw, I still have some ladies shirts left that need to be gone before the 24th june
<Riddell> jussi: if they need thrown out then you could use your council powers to propose the council pays for them to be sent to deserving people
<sgclark> jussi: I just took a ladies shirt off your hands :)
<Riddell> yay!
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> Sorry, I've been a bit sick these past 3-4 days
<shadeslayer> getting better now, so how's it going :)
<sgclark> hi shadeslayer, hope you feel better
<yofel> shadeslayer resurrected \o/
<shadeslayer> just need to keep feeding myself paracetemol
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lemme check
<shadeslayer> yofel: someone should declare a holiday, because I was resurrected 
<yofel> lol :D
<yofel> well, today's tuesday, so that's still free
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Actual votes cast thus far: 20
<yofel> shadeslayer: you never anwered me about kajongg btw... was that missing files error utopic-only?
<shadeslayer> Maybe time to bump the mailing list
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh wait, did i miss the announcement?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I haven't closed the poll yet
<yofel> Riddell: you should've gotten a poll mail...
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> found it
<yofel> also: apt is making fun of me :'( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623225/
<Riddell> somehow I'd marked it as read
<shadeslayer> xD
<Riddell> gosh, what a choice
<shadeslayer> Riddell: valorie are we doing a kubuntu panel thing at UOS
<Riddell> isn't it too late now?
<apachelogger> what do you want to panel about?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we can still get it in for tomorrow
<shadeslayer> I don't think it should be an issue
 * yofel probably won't join unless it suddenly rains. Thinking with a molten brain doesn't work very well
<Riddell> I see there is Kubuntu Documentation Team Roundtable June 2014 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I guess we don't want it, we've already had a meeting this cycle
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok
<yofel> !testers | sc 4.13.2 and workspace 4.11.10 for trusty need testing in ninjas
<ubottu> sc 4.13.2 and workspace 4.11.10 for trusty need testing in ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> awooga, thanks yofel 
<soee> ready 
<soee> let me check if i have ninjas here at work
<soee> nope :/ please send me :)
<sgclark> Riddell: looks like I was approved for akadamy, do they normally ask for bank details over email?
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> sgclark: yes they do in my experience
<Riddell> maybe ask valorie what's happened with her
<sgclark> hrm ok
<sgclark> your not working on plassma-workspace still are you? I was going to fix the  runtime depends
<Riddell> sgclark: nope go ahead
<Riddell> I'm on khotkeys
<Riddell> sgclark: except I just committed a change to plasma-workspace
<Riddell> bzr commit -m "remove faulty depends plasma-framework5"
<Riddell> sgclark: I just committed some more depends fixes for plasma-workspace
<sgclark> Riddell: umm thought you said it was ok?? I have made several changes
<Riddell> sgclark: just merge them in
<sgclark> Riddell: well it looks like it is the same depends issues I found. but I also fixed a few lintain errors so continuing with my stuff.
<Riddell> sgclark: go for it
<Riddell> sgclark: khotkeys is up, could you review for sanity?
<seaLne> people going to akademy should register https://akademy.kde.org/2014/register 
<Riddell> seaLne: moving to spain first, then I'll work out how to get there
<seaLne> oh, when you off?
<Riddell> seaLne: couple of weeks, going to enjoy barcelona for a wee bit
<seaLne> hope this relocation goes a bit better than the last
<Riddell> I think I'll stick to bikes only
<sgclark> Riddell: up where? can't find in bzr
 * Riddell fixes
<Riddell> sgclark: up now at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/khotkeys/
<Riddell> good thing you reviewed it :)
<sgclark> lol
 * yofel notes that the watch files should have both unstable and stable URL's
<Riddell> can they do that?
<yofel> see e.g. digikam, that has multiple urls
<Riddell> cool
<sgclark> Riddell: khotkeys looks good to me
<Riddell> awooga!
<sgclark> Riddell: boo you got desktop haha. powerdevil just needs new plasma-workspace to verify build. What time is this beta release? or something for me to work on?
<Riddell> sgclark: still some yellow bits on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_4.97.0_utopic.html are any of them fixable?
<sgclark> Riddell: I will double check but as of last night it was all of the soname does not match for all of the kdeinit-* stuff, lintain ignore?
<Riddell> sgclark: boring things that should be done - re-check the build depends, the frameworks -dev packages got dependencies on other frameworks if they need it so a lot of build-depends won't be needed any more
<Riddell> sgclark: also check if all the translations get installed, last release they didn't all get installed
<shadeslayer> yofel: re kajongg, what missing files?
<yofel> shadeslayer: the qt stuff
<shadeslayer> ah, no, upstream screwed up
<Riddell> ** frameworks talk on now http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22262/kde-frameworks-libraries-for-all-qt-users/
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh ok
<Riddell> sgclark: if you would rather do plasma-desktop let me know and I'll let you know what I've done
<sgclark> Riddell: sure :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I found a bunch of .po translation files that are broken
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/pfx7xpwht
<Riddell> sgclark: so delete those from the tar and remake the tar
<Riddell> otherwise it all compiled
<Riddell> and that's as far as I got
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> d_ed: thanks for doing the talk!  did you get any questions?
<d_ed> from KDE people, yes. From anyone else. No.
<Riddell> hmm, disappointing
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yofel are we using libtiff-dev or libtiff5-dev
<lordievader> Hello
<lordievader> yofel: How can I help with testing 4.13.2?
<yofel> shadeslayer: former I  believe...
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> lordievader: by installing the packages ^^ - do you have access to the ninja repo?
<lordievader> yofel: If it still is your private ppa then yes.
<yofel> should be
<brotoes> Hello all. I am creating an internal APT repository using reprepro and apache2. The distributions config file seems to want a paragraph for every release of ubuntu. is it necessary to add every distribution of ubuntu you want the repo to work with to the file?
<soee> 4.13.2 uprade - ok
<lordievader> 4.13.2 upgrade went smooth :)
<sgclark> Riddell: any idea why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7624931/
<juancarlospaco> Hello !
<juancarlospaco> Theres a PPA for Qt5.3 and/or PyQt5.3 ?, or how to install PyQt5.3, or How can I use PyQt5.QtWebSockets because I got PyQt5.2 and it didnt have PyQt5.QtWebSockets 
<juancarlospaco> can you import PyQt5.QtWebSockets ?, Docs says I should, but I cant  :(
<Riddell> sgclark: well can you install libqt5qml-quickcontrols ?
<juancarlospaco> can you import PyQt5.QtWebSockets ?, Docs says I should, but I cant  :(
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry figured it out, does not exist in utopic. removing for now
<ahoneybun> seems valorie is going to make it
<ahoneybun> awesome
<Riddell> make what?
<Riddell> sgclark: did you find any more problems in plasma-desktop that might need a tar fix?
<Riddell> the translations is one
<ahoneybun> Riddell: UOS
<sgclark> Riddell: I was working on depends to build and I ran into a plasma-workspace mess. The runtime depends seem to not be the same in utopic
<sgclark> Riddell: we did this originally in trusty
<sgclark> Riddell: aka plasma-workspace-dev is not installable
<Riddell> sgclark: not even the latest version in the ppa?
<sgclark> Riddell: nope. not for me, can you try to rule out a local issue for me?
 * Riddell starts an ec2
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: is the neon5-latest.iso link up to date?
<Riddell> sgclark: it's libqt5qml-quickcontrols
<Riddell> should now be qml-module-qtquick-controls I think
<Riddell> feel free to fix and upload
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: new tar http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-4.97.0/plasma-desktop-4.97.0.tar.xz
<Riddell> fixes the broken translations
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should be
<shadeslayer> plz double check
<Riddell> it's out! http://dot.kde.org/2014/06/10/plasma-5-second-beta-needs-testing
<kfunk> Riddell: congrats!
 * kfunk likes the screenshot
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY2j_GPIqRA
<shadeslayer> I seem to have found the golden rule, you find the most awesome videos on youtube after 12
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> wat
<Riddell> but is it really them?
<shadeslayer> idk, looks *alot* like them?
<sgclark> Riddell: ok still have failing po file, remove and remake tar?
<Riddell> sgclark: which one?
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-desktop-4.97.0/po/sr@ijekavianlatin/kfontinst.po
<valorie> sgclark: I was asked for details by mail, yes
<valorie> i've not actually gotten the money yet though, unless my bank reports otherwise today
<Riddell> sgclark: are you sure you have md5sum 5ba08a5c4d07fd7ac260006140d7b4d5  plasma-desktop-4.97.0.tar.xz
<sgclark> valorie: ok, I responded asking what exactly they need
<Riddell> ?
<valorie> there is a faq about wire transfers, and I followed that
<valorie> basically, your routing number and the bank's physical address
<sgclark> Riddell: oh hmm it seems not
<Riddell> sgclark: http://download.kde.org/unstable/plasma/4.97.0/src/plasma-desktop-4.97.0.tar.xz
<Riddell> is the right one
<valorie> shadeslayer: I still have not gotten a vote email for the council vote
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> valorie: is your email addy hidden in launchpad?
<sgclark> valorie: oh ok
<valorie> I've been reading my spam folder religiously
<valorie> I've always gotten votes before, so I don't think so
 * shadeslayer checks
<valorie> spam is so interesting
<shadeslayer>  ✘ shadeslayer@solembum  ~/src/kubuntu/kubuntu-dev-tools  ./bin/kubuntu-members-email-list | grep -i val
<shadeslayer>  ✘ shadeslayer@solembum  ~/src/kubuntu/kubuntu-dev-tools  
<sgclark> Riddell: ok md5sums match! trying again
<shadeslayer> so yeah, your email is not public
<shadeslayer> or lp is broken :P
<shadeslayer> or you're not a kubuntu member :O
<valorie> pfff
 * valorie goes to check
<shadeslayer> what's your lp page?
<Riddell> apachelogger: so what's the best way to push tags with tarme?
<shadeslayer> ah hm
<shadeslayer> most interesting
<shadeslayer> valorie: emailery away \o/
<valorie> I see the problem: my kubuntu.org was my contact email
<valorie> instead of my gmail
<shadeslayer> I've sent it to your kubuntu.org email addy again
<valorie> oddly, the gmail is what shows when I login, so I was fooled
<valorie> awesome, thank you
<shadeslayer> valorie: oh, so did you find the email?
<shadeslayer> or did I just send you 2 votes? :S
<valorie> just one
<shadeslayer> I wonder how I check who's voted and who's not
<shadeslayer> I should send a reminder email tomorrow
<valorie> voted
<shadeslayer> awesome sauce
<valorie> anybody else notice that kdeconnect no longer works?
<valorie> update seems to have killed it
<shadeslayer> O_O
 * shadeslayer runs away
<shadeslayer> valorie: please file a bug report on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> also, off to sleep I am
<sgclark> sleep well
<valorie> okeydokey
<shadeslayer> nini
<valorie> sweet dreams, and thanks again
<valorie> about kubuntu uos: we should have scheduled a session, but I ran out of time or energy or both to do it
<valorie> a user session, not a devel one
<sgclark> yeah would have netted useful information I bet. didn't know about uos till today 
<sgclark> alas need more time in a day
 * Riddell snoozes
<valorie> that's one of my problems: not enough time in the day
<valorie> last few days, lack of drive just adds to that 
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is there a ppa to test Plasma 5?
<valorie> hi, ahoneybun
<valorie> http://dot.kde.org/2014/06/10/plasma-5-second-beta-needs-testing has links, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> just a iso
<valorie> right
<valorie> since neon5 is available, a PPA seems (IMO) dangerous
<valorie> with neon you are booting into an alternate system
<valorie> in a PPA, you are modifying your production system
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> I'll try it out in a VM
<ahoneybun> valorie: so you can make it to the session tomorrow?
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I am running the PPA for KF5 in a VM. I can use LightDM to switch between stock Kubuntu 14.04 and Neon with KF5. It works great on my regular sized monitor
<valorie> I've already set an alarm, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> sweet
 * valorie is supposed to be a uos admin, I should at least make it to one of the sessions....
<valorie> you might publicize it a bit, or it will just be you and me
<ahoneybun> I was at the one today
<valorie> the one?
<valorie> I saw David's presentation of frameworks, but didn't attend
<valorie> I miss real UDS
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I think I followed the directions here: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/31/project-neon-5-daily-builds-ubiquity-wireless-setup
<valorie> ah, but the daily builds is a bit different than the release of the beta
<ahoneybun> valorie: went to the one http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22305/howto-join-and-contribute-to-ubuntu-communities/
<valorie> oh very nice
<valorie> I missed ubuntu women
<valorie> :(
<valorie> afk for a bit
<ahoneybun> Riddell: btw Plasma 5 looks great
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing there will be a new icon set as well
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> yes, there is
<valorie> not complete yet though
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-11
<soee> good morning
<valorie> !info kdebluetooth
<ubottu> Package kdebluetooth does not exist in trusty
<valorie> yeah
<yofel> !info bluedevil trusty | valorie
<ubottu> valorie: bluedevil (source: bluedevil): KDE Bluetooth stack. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~rc1really1.3.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 342 kB, installed size 2493 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<yofel> that ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: tarme is noop waiting for you to tell me whether it seems to do the right things and what is missing
<valorie> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubottu> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3850 kB, installed size 8771 kB
<Riddell> apachelogger: pushing tags is missing :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes but not for the 5.0 release
<shadeslayer> Mirv: did you meet apol ?
<Mirv> shadeslayer: yes I did, he has the Nexus 10 now
<shadeslayer> awesome
<Mirv> indeed, now I have room in my hand luggage for the Qt sweater :)
<shadeslayer> hahah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: did I actually push tagme?
<apachelogger> because git says I didn't
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm using the version in the rewrite branch
<apachelogger> Riddell: and that has tagme?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh no, it has tarme
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Riddell: pushed the noop version
<apachelogger> run it first and make sure the commands it prints seem sensible
<Riddell> ./tagme.rb --help
<Riddell> Usage: tarme.rb
<Riddell> hmm
<soee> whe will you move 4.13.2 to trusty updates ? :)
<Riddell> soee: hang on, yofel only packaged it yesterday
<soee> yes i know ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: --origin --version
<soee> tested it @home
<Riddell> apachelogger: so what will happen if I run  ./tagme.rb --origin trunk --version 4.97.0 kde/workspace ?
<apachelogger> it will ignore kde/workspace and tag 4.97.0
<apachelogger> well, it will print the commands for tagging
<apachelogger> it will not actually push anything
<Riddell> apachelogger: it didn't do anything
<apachelogger> release_data is present?
<apachelogger> tagme works on the data in release_data, which is why it will ignore kde/workspace
<Riddell> apachelogger: breakage http://paste.kde.org/pkfbqm2nb
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> Riddell: ruby -v
<Riddell> ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24) [x86_64-linux-gnu]
<apachelogger> peculiar
<apachelogger> Riddell: please paste your release_data
<Riddell> ooh it works if I remove breeze which I already pushed the tag to
<apachelogger> it wouldn't care at that point, please post the release_data with breeze
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pri6oryss
<Riddell> apachelogger: so now commands look like this http://paste.kde.org/p5tz5yrkp
<apachelogger> can't reproduce this
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe your network crapped out?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we not use annotated tags?
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe, I am in the office shared with lots of other people
<apachelogger> we probably do
<apachelogger> also the push is wrong
<apachelogger> also signed tags I think
<Riddell> git push --tags  should be fine I think
<apachelogger> --tags origin actually
<apachelogger> one can configure git to not push to origin by default
<Riddell> git es loco
<apachelogger> it's very recommendable when one tends to work with multiple remotes as otherwise one can easily end up pushing to the wrong remote etc.
<apachelogger> Riddell: new version
<Riddell> ./tagme.rb --origin trunk --version 4.97.0 kde/workspace
<Riddell> ./tagme.rb:34:in `<main>': invalid option: --origin (OptionParser::InvalidOption)
<apachelogger> Riddell: tagme --version 4.97.0
<apachelogger> I removed the pointless arguments
<apachelogger> technically it probably also should pass the version information through release_data
<apachelogger> so that might go away as well
<apachelogger> I also pushed a possible fix for your nilclass problem, it will now keep retrying to resolve the project on failure
<Riddell> yes please, currently I'll have to do libkscreen and oxygen-fonts separately
<apachelogger> Riddell: how so?
<Riddell> different version numbers
<apachelogger> gross
<Riddell> you know these upstreams...
<apachelogger> so you manually meddle with release_data?
<Riddell> yes, I have to, not everything is in kde/workspace too
 * apachelogger ponders converting the data into json and introduce more attributes such as bool:tagged
<apachelogger> perhaps ultimately it should be an indefinite amount of files tracking release artifacts of $project invocations
<Riddell> 1 release_data file is fine, just don't wipe it on each run
<Riddell> append to it instead
<apachelogger> so you'd have release-data/kde_workspace and release-data/libkscreen and release_data/oxygen-fonts
<apachelogger> you'd then invoke tagme three times a la tagme kde/workspace and tagme libkscreen and tagme oxygen-fonts
<Riddell> that could work
<apachelogger> that way the wiping also wouldn't matter because different release artifacts do not overwrite one another
<Riddell> I also have the issue that kde/workspace contains kwindowsaddons which I don't want to releasae
<Riddell> apachelogger: anyway, this is fine for now, can you change it so the commands get run?
<apachelogger> Riddell: if it is not part of the workspace release set it probably shouldn't be in workspace 
<Riddell> it is part of the workspace release set, just not yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: pushed
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am also not sure how to handle tarball redoing actually
<Riddell> apachelogger: waa http://paste.kde.org/puzuxican
<apachelogger> Riddell: wrong url
<apachelogger> geee
<Riddell> do we really want anongit ?
<apachelogger>             if url.attribute('access').to_s == 'read-only' and
<apachelogger>                 url.attribute('protocol').to_s == 'git'
<apachelogger> can one actually clone from git@git.kde without ssh key?
<Riddell> probably not, but I have an ssh key
<apachelogger> yes, I am wondering for the rest of the world :P
 * apachelogger boots vm
<Riddell> who cares about the rest of the world, this is for people who have access surely?
<apachelogger> distros like to use it as well, so that assumption is wrong
<apachelogger> yepyep, permission denied
<Riddell> who cares about distros! they should work upstream :)
<apachelogger> this will need some refactoring
<Riddell> uh oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: defaults to read+write now
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> Riddell: bugged
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixed
<Riddell> apachelogger: after a git pull
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/p7pazny7c
<Riddell> still broken
<apachelogger> brrrbrr
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixed
<Riddell> apachelogger: even more breakage http://paste.kde.org/pgf83ph4u
<apachelogger> well that makes no sense
<Riddell> si, git es loco
<apachelogger> oh, actually it does
<apachelogger> the problem is that I don't remember when to use which class xD
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixed
<apachelogger> this workarounding without writing tests makes me feel very dirty you know
<Riddell> something is happening...
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/pm67bbted
<Riddell> looking good
<Riddell> apachelogger: but now it doesn't like oxygen-fonts http://paste.kde.org/pu3m9u4jc
<soee> do we have already unicord daily builds ?
<soee> *n
<Riddell> soee: yep, but didn't work for me last week
<Riddell> I just did a dist-upgrade
<soee> Riddell: ok nice, ill wait with dist-upgrade till first beta, now want to check in VM
<apachelogger> that I can reproduce
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not sure I wrote resolution code for projectnames ^^
<apachelogger> kdereview/oxygen-fonts
<apachelogger> must be foo/bar/project
<apachelogger> Riddell: best tag that manually
<apachelogger> the resolution code needs severe algorithm refinement really
<apachelogger> ultimately it would probably try component/module/project, and if not found traverse the scheme backwards until it finds a node with a qualifying path and then traverse down if there's subnodes
<apachelogger> that way the resolution of tarme oxygen-fonts would also take the exactly same code paths as tarme kde/workspace even though they actually mean different things
<Riddell> groovy, all done
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I added a todo for the resolution algorithm improvements
<apachelogger> it's not too big a concern really, I think kderview and calligra are the only things not following the component/module business
<sgclark> Good morning Riddell, did you have a chance to review the last two plasma packages? I am going to run them through pbuilder now.
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm on plasma-desktop now
<Riddell> working through the build-depends
<sgclark> yeah that is what I use pbuilder for, just got so late
<sgclark> thank you
<sgclark> I will run powerdevil through
<Riddell> sgclark: you must remember to sleep :)
<Riddell> not healthy to forget that too often
<sgclark> Riddell: :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I set up another computer for packaging, I could work on that in conjunction with kf5, where would I find the new calligra? uscan?
<Riddell> sgclark: it's in utopic
<Riddell> so I think it's just a case of adding a changelog entry for the backport and compiling to check it all compiles
<Riddell> then throw it into kubuntu-ppa/updates
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I will do that as well today :)
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get plasma-desktop to compile?
<sgclark> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> hmm fails here, probably something not installed but I don't know what http://paste.kde.org/p0npf10r5
<tsimpson> probably missing an #include <QVBoxLayout>
<sgclark> Riddell: try systemsettings depend
<Riddell> apachelogger worked it out, missing a build-dep
<jussi> Riddell: I have 9 shirts left, plus about 20 pages of stickers. I can pass them on to someone for continued sales or we can "buy" them and give them to desrving people
<jussi> oh and sgclark - thanks for your order! 
<jussi> Riddell: I cannot take them with me, we have far too limited space
<Riddell> could be useful as prizes at akademy or similar
<Riddell> although that would leave the question of how to get them to akademy
<Riddell> seaLne: do you know if the akademy organisers are likely to be happy with storing a bag of 9 polo shirts until akademy?
<jussi> I wonder if Tm_T is going? or any other Finns? 
<jussi> I can also post them to the Barca office
<Riddell> right, but wrong side of the continent for akademy :)
<Riddell> although I expect kde es could make some use of them
<seaLne> Riddell: try asking dvratil
<Riddell> there's probably enough people going from barcelona to take them in luggage
<seaLne> probably less hassle and chance of them getting lost between now and then
<jussi> they are mostly womens style, so maybe we can use them for contributions from women or something to encourage women to contribute. I dunno.
<jussi> its not going to be heavy - a pack of 9 shirts doesnt weigh much
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should send the vote reminder to the user list too.
<shadeslayer> ack
<Riddell> 13:46 < dvratil> Riddell, absolutely no problem, we can store anything in the RH office before Akademy, then just move it to the venue
<Riddell> jussi: so that might be easiest ↑
<shadeslayer> so ironic
<shadeslayer> xnox: would be cool to have http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-unity8-desktop-preview-image in English
<apachelogger> s/Notes/Notas
<apachelogger> I love it xD
<xnox> shadeslayer: haha, let me ping seb about it =)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<xnox> shadeslayer: looks like some unnamed participats translated it
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://i.imgur.com/oEaWmCI.jpg
<jussi> shadeslayer: I dont seem to have received a bollot...
<jussi> ballot even
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> jussi: email plz
<jussi> jussi01 at ubuntu com
<shadeslayer> Email:
<shadeslayer>     No public address provided. 
<shadeslayer> it's all your fault
<shadeslayer> jussi: sent
<apachelogger> every year the same 
<jussi> shadeslayer: voted
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/191
<sgclark> can anyone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7628647/
<shadeslayer> ohoho
<shadeslayer> found a bug in wrap-and-sort
 * sgclark thinks wrap-and-sort is a bug
<shadeslayer> run wrap-and-sort on kdeplasma-addons
<shadeslayer> from bzr
<sgclark> Riddell: powerdevil is ready for review. What next?
<sgclark> Riddell: I am looking at plasma-workspace, let me know if you do anything to it.
<Riddell> sgclark: there's some conflicts that I don't think are necessary that I removed from plasma-workspace a few hours ago
<Riddell> let me know if you disagree
<sgclark> Riddell: nothing wrong with that, it is the fix-perms that is wreaking havoc. looking into it.
<Riddell> sgclark: oh the one on currentColorFillFix.sh was failing yesterday so I made it override_dh_fixperms-indep
<Riddell> which I think is the right way to say "only run this if building arch all packages"
<Riddell> yeah looked like it worked but there's those other issues non-standard-dir-perm, good luck :)
<Riddell> I'm renaming ksysguard binaries to not have a version number in them like ksysguard5
<Riddell> anyone know why this watch file doesn't work?
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/p8tqwmc3c
<sgclark> seems like it should
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma-desktop uploaded!
<sgclark> yay!
<Riddell> sgclark: you missed out the debian/source/format file in powerdevil, that's what was confusing it into thinking it was a native package
 * Riddell adds
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm wierd, wonder how it vanished. Thanks for finding the issue.
<Riddell> probably a missing bzr add
<Riddell> sgclark: that seems to be all the packaging for plasma, the question now is does it actually run
<sgclark> Riddell: this fix_perms is still driving me crazy
<Riddell> sgclark: one idea, override_dh_fixperms: doesnt have a $(overridden_command) any more, maybe that's the problem
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah trying that, so far randomly one works but breaks other.  still trying
<Riddell> sgclark: I think I need to be off now, but I also noticed plasma-workspace is wanting Prison so you can add that as a build-dep
<sgclark> Riddell: ok no problem
<arpan> is latest iso image of plasma5 is installable or just a live cd?
<arpan> i mean neon5 image
<Riddell> arpan: should be installable
<arpan> Riddell: thanks! let me download it and check it. Last time I tried it but it wasn't installable at that time.
<shadeslayer> you have to do some work in order to install it, it's not exactly straightforward
<arpan> shadeslayer: what will i need to do for installing it?
<shadeslayer> arpan: find the launcher for the installer and run it
<arpan> ok thanks shadeslayer! let me see if I can find the launcher.
<shadeslayer> it's a desktop file
<yofel> shadeslayer: does wrap-and-sort eat packages?
<shadeslayer> yofel: and build deps
<yofel> ah, that's new
<shadeslayer> yofel: see debian bug 743174
<ubottu> Debian bug 743174 in python-debian "paragraph parsing truncates on comments" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/743174
<yofel> "fun"
<shadeslayer> or 751260
 * shadeslayer goes back to listening some CCR
<kubotu> feed branches had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<jussi> So just was talking to someone here at a mongodb event who really wanted to buy support but didn't know it existed.  I think we should give the support thing a bit more advertisement on the web page and make it easier to find and buy.  Thoughts? 
<apachelogger> jussi: website -> support -> first thing is commercial support
<apachelogger> I don't see how it gets more visible than that
<shadeslayer> yo
<shadeslayer> what's up with the docs roundtable
<shadeslayer> valorie: ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yo
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22242/community-1406-kubuntu-documentation-team/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcJruxQy3tuc0JL7-Q6EQzyP02oFJS0JqiRdfzgqnz76VTmPg?a
<shadeslayer> if you want to join
<sgclark> ok so clearly I need to get g+ hangouts working sorry guys and gals
<valorie> sgclark: they will only work in Firefox for me
<valorie> and even still, my nice USB headphones only partly work
<valorie> mic works great!
<valorie> but sound doesn't come through
<sgclark> yeah my usb headphones did not work and ahh firefox, seems google chrome would work for g+ lol
<valorie> it does sometimes
<valorie> just not right now
<valorie> they keep breaking their own services for some reason
<valorie> for me at least
<valorie> crazy
<valorie> I use chromium, but still
<valorie> apachelogger: I clone all the time without ssh -- you have to have the key to push though
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-12
<valorie> !info xmbc
<ubottu> Package xmbc does not exist in trusty
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> valorie: how was the session?
<Riddell> the trouble with the new apt command is it doesn't replace all the functions of apt-get and apt-cache, you need to remember which ones it does and doesn't do
<Riddell> sgclark: so... can you get any of this plasma 5 stuff to run? :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I honestly have not tried, I can make that a project today, needed  nap :) was working on calligra till late
<Riddell> oh gosh don't burn out, get enough sleep!
<Riddell> where did you get to with calligra?
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> well, seems utopic version had tons of depends removed, thus removing most functionality, wondering why?
<sgclark> build depends that is
<Riddell> was it merged?
<sgclark> ahh maybe
<yofel> doesn't look like it
<yofel> what's missing?
<Riddell> what's the changelog say?
<sgclark> but why would we want to do that? it invalidates even the descriptions because it does not support those formats without the build depends
<sgclark> I was looking at the bzr diff
<yofel> bzr diff to what?
<sgclark> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra
<yofel> right, and you were working on..?
<sgclark> I was looking at this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra/view/head:/debian/control I don't see which rev did all that red, but all those deps are missing.
<yofel> uh, they're not missing, that's just launchpads syntax highlighting being crap
<yofel> the only thing that's missing is libkactivities-dev
<sgclark> oh haha, well the only thing I can thing that happened herre is wrap and sort then, because I certainly did not removve them. Redownloading the debian  folder from bazaar...
<yofel> ah yeah, wrap-and-sort can't handle control files with comments in them
 * sgclark grumbles at wrap-and-sort
<yofel> we did talk about that yesterday...
<yofel> what was it
<yofel> debian bug 743174
<ubottu> Debian bug 743174 in python-debian "paragraph parsing truncates on comments" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/743174
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: marble still installs marble-mobile? :P
<apachelogger> maybe it does again
<shadeslayer> yofel: what happened to 4.13.2
<yofel> needs copy and l10n upload
<yofel> I have no time to do that properly until evening
<shadeslayer> ok, I shall do the copy
<shadeslayer> yofel: should I copy everything?
<yofel> yes
<Riddell> fg
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> yay, I got something working! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/snapshot2.png
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: you guys know how to turn this into a kindae useable system, what do I need to do to get e.g. that new wallpaper you see everywhere?
<apachelogger> I don't think there actually is setup for the new wallpaper nonesense
<Riddell> apachelogger: so how does neon do it?
<apachelogger> generally speaking usable though: you'll want to figure out runtime deps
<apachelogger> Riddell: custom scripting in iso generation
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> plasma-desktop will at least want to depend on kded and kio-extras for starters
<Riddell> and we'll need a meta package I guess
<apachelogger> desktop also depends kwin, powerdevil, ksysguard, gdb
<apachelogger> gdb might be gdb-minimal and actually a recommends ... that's for drkonqi
<apachelogger> Riddell: meta package workspace with all workspace packs? I guess
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you mean?
<Riddell> do we want a meta package in meta-kde or a seed like kubuntu-desktop I wonder
<apachelogger> there can be both you know :P
<apachelogger> kde-workspace as a meta would simply drag in all the workspace bits (which TBH I find a bit pointless until first stable)
<apachelogger> kubuntu-next-desktop would be a port of kubuntu-desktop (i.e. mix of qt5/qt4 apps)
<apachelogger> latter seems more useful
<apachelogger> (the runtime deps of desktop still need to be figured out properly regardless)
<Riddell> looks like fredora do custom scripting for that too
<apachelogger> for what?
<Riddell> the files for the app menu need to be sorted out (upstream)
<Riddell> for wallpaper and whatnot
<apachelogger> doesn't need scripting
<apachelogger> needs fixing upstream...
<Riddell> is that Next wallpaper in git somewhere?
<Riddell> or svn?
<apachelogger> *somewhere*
<apachelogger> which is why it needs fixing
<apachelogger> right now the wallpaper that is configured as default isn't released at all
<Riddell> elarun
<apachelogger> not part of the release scope
<apachelogger> if I install ubuntu-foundations, build all of plasma beta on it, I get no wallpaper
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> from a package perspective you could simply recommend whatever pacakge contains elarun for now
<Riddell> my plasma doesn't seem to be able to find icons for its widgets, that I'm more puzzled about
<apachelogger> oxygen-icons is installed?
<apachelogger> possibly installed but not configured?
<apachelogger> also there is some icon fumbling going on upstream, perhaps the beta has some issue WRT that
<apachelogger> Riddell: on today's build I have breeze icon theme as default which falls back to oxygen
<apachelogger> no clue if that alraedy was the case for beta though
<Riddell> err
<Riddell> does breeze icon theme exist yet?
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> in today's build it does
<Riddell> gosh
<Riddell> ah hah!
<Riddell> did a dist upgrade, rebooted and everything started working
<Riddell> looking nice
<Riddell> everything.. except there's no network manager so I couldn't get online to give people irc hugs
<sgclark> ok so skipping wrap-and-sort calligra builds in trusty fine.. where do I put this?
<Riddell> upload the package to kubuntu-ppa/ppa as an update
<yofel> er, what?
<yofel> I already put 2.8.3 there
<yofel> also, don't put backports in ppa please
<yofel> never, ever
<Riddell> sigh
<Riddell> yofel: for 14.04 it's an update compared to 2.8.1 in the archive
<yofel>      1:2.8.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 0
<yofel>          50 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<yofel> it's already there...
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> sgclark: sorry looks like you may have wasted your time :(
<sgclark> lol wow.. ok moving on
<yofel> yes, but we put changes into the dev release which needs more QA to be considered an 'update' IMO
<yofel> so if you start from the utopic package that's a backport, not an update
<Riddell> oh I see what you mean
<sgclark> all I did was start from utopic for a backport for a user request
<yofel> sgclark: sure, that's fine, but in your own interest please check if nobody else didn't already do that first
<sgclark> I asked Riddell, but will ping IRC instead in the future
<yofel> uhm, if you plan to put it in the ppa, just check the ppa
<yofel> Riddell might not always know what's in there either
<Riddell> yeah always check it's not there before you start to package, sorry
<sgclark> np
<sgclark> ok so my   to do today is test out kf5? what is the best way to go about this? VM?
<Riddell> depends if you care about your normal system :)
<Riddell> I've got it running on my normal system but still working out how to connect to the wifi
<sgclark> Well my other computer expoled trying to compile calligra, so yeah, this laptop all I have
<Riddell> virtual machine with trusty -> dist-upgrade to utopic -> install bits from next PPA -> see what breaks
<Riddell> or you can try a utopic daily image, maybe they work now
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> bah still can't get network access to work
<Riddell> plasma-nm doesn't want to work
<Riddell> ah hah! got it!
<Riddell> don't try to use /etc/network/interfaces at the same time as networkmanager
<Riddell> it doesn't like it
<Riddell> apachelogger: does the GUI wallpaper changer work?
<Riddell> oh weird, it has a 5 minute delay in working
<apachelogger> Riddell: file a bug, people didn't listen to me when I said the initial cache building is too slow
<apachelogger> there's also no visual cue that it is doing anything which makes it worse really
<Riddell> changing the wallpaper needs a cache build?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, actually changing is slow?
 * apachelogger was talking about the preview caching in the dialog
<apachelogger> I have never actually changed the wallpaper mind you :O
<Riddell> now it works fine
<Riddell> so something was blocking it
<Riddell> yay! working desktop! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma5.png
<Odur> Whee... the languages got reset to American English when I upgraded to 4.13.2. Oh well, I can manage :)
<Riddell> mm, that shouldn't happen
<Odur> maybe. But there is no l10n packages for 4.13.2 and it refuses to use those for 4.13.1
<Riddell> yofel: any plans for l10n?
<Riddell> Odur: why does it refuse to use 4.13.1 ?
<Odur> Riddell: don't know. Error message: http://pastebin.com/x5QXcGLx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: needs doing, I can handle that
<shadeslayer> if I can find the script for it
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2014/06/12/plasma-5-green
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<Riddell> Odur: hum :(
<Odur> Shit happens :)
<Odur> Riddell: Bug #1327527 seems to be the same
<ubottu> bug 1327527 in Ubuntu "Unable to set locale after update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327527
<Odur> Seems like downgrading the kde-l10n packages to those not from kubuntu-ppa solves it, according to some comments in the bug discussion. Strange.
<Riddell> oh is it not liking my kde-l10n packages that install to a new location?
<Odur> Seems so. See comment 13. https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1327527/comments/13
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1327527 in Ubuntu "Unable to set locale after update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> sgclark: I added a few packaging tasks to the notes page, how are you getting on?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have the magic needed to build an image using archive and a PPA incase the launchpad stuff doesn't exist yet?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> though launchpad stuff does exist
<shadeslayer> talk to cj I guess
<Riddell> hopefully, not got an answer from cjwatson on how to find it yet
<Riddell> will ping more tomorrow
<Riddell> I'm just happy to have it all running today :)
<shadeslayer> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/pending/
<Riddell> 16:20 < Laney> Riddell: there's no PPA involved there
<Riddell> not PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<shadeslayer> so I guess the ISO is made from the archive
<shadeslayer> s/I guess//
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "so  the ISO is made from the archive"
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry was afk, vm set up, was about to get the kf5 going, I can package as well
<Riddell> sgclark: give installing it a try and see what breaks
<Riddell> might be an idea to save the vm state so you and go back to it for later use
<sgclark> Riddell: ok 
<sgclark> Riddell: I can also tackle some of these TODO?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, getting libnm-qt and plasma-nm packages would be a good place to start
<Riddell> not much use without internet
<Riddell> but I'm not sure where to get the sources
<sgclark> ok, I will hunt them down
<Riddell> sgclark: git clone kde:libnm-qt; cd libnm-qt;  git checkout framework
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> sgclark: it's in the framework branch of the libnm-qt archive, no release yet, you'll need to get it out of git and tar it up
<sgclark> ok np
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so ppas shelved, it's a question of working in the archive or working with your scripts
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> not quite
<shadeslayer> derived distros is another way
<Riddell> sgclark: then same thing for plasma-nm
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sounds faffy
<shadeslayer> FWIW ubuntu-defaults-builder is the package which has the script
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-defaults-image
<Riddell> let's chat more tomorrow, I'm out now
<shadeslayer> ciao
<yofel> shadeslayer: how's l10n?
<shadeslayer> yofel: signing now
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: how does one backport them to the PPA/
<shadeslayer> because this is for utopic
<yofel> you don't backport anything, every release and ppa has it's own l10n branch so the changelogs don't conflict
<yofel> as you must have a branch to generate something
<shadeslayer> aahh
<shadeslayer> needs correct branch then
<sgclark> err how do I version something from git when making a tar
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, you never uploaded l10n for the .1 SRU?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I should do that
<yofel> :((
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> needs last change in the branch reverted btw.
<yofel> the locale rename
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: so revert last commit, upload to trusty, then revert revert, upload to ppa?
<shadeslayer> i.e. do we want that special dir for those files
<shadeslayer> or do we not care since we're packaging for utopic
<yofel> we do not
<yofel> just remove the install path change, make sure you only have the SRU changelog for .1, upload to -proposed, then add the next one for .2
<shadeslayer> running
<shadeslayer> yofel: l10n uploading
<yofel> thanks
<Odur> shadeslayer: nice :)
<shadeslayer> Odur: fyi this is for 4.13.1
<shadeslayer> I'm going to do 4.13.2 tomorrow
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> lemme do that :P
<Odur> Cool. I can live with 4.13.1 as long as it's in the right path :)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Odur> evening lordi
<lordievader> Hey Odur, how are you?
<Odur> lordievader: I'm feeling extatic actually. I just got my result from the last test at the university. And i passed with half a point :)
<lordievader> Odur: Congratulations :)
<Odur> lordievader: Every point more than pass is wrong utilized leisure time
<lordievader> Hehe
<shadeslayer> Odur: uploading
<Odur> shadeslayer: Nice!
<shadeslayer> Odur: let me know if stuff breaks
<Odur> shadeslayer: will do
<Odur> shadeslayer: Mabye a "fix released" at bug 1327527 ?
<ubottu> bug 1327527 in Ubuntu "Unable to set locale after update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327527
<Evpok> Ahoj, denizens
<Odur> shadeslayer: Everything works this far
<Evpok> So, how does installing the packages from the Next ppa fares so far? Are talking about that, Odur?
<Odur> Evpok: Nope. Just a bug with the l10n-packages
<Evpok> Aw :(
<soee> Riddell: thers not Nm for plasma-next yet ?
<sgclark> soee: I am working on it now
<soee> sgclark: super ;)
<Evpok> Oh well, I guess I will install kubuntu on the test laptop and try the ppa there :)
<guest222111112> I was just trying to install Plasma 5 in ubuntu but QT 5.3 packages are missing in utopic so far - is there a PPA for that?  (at least libqt5core5a >= 5.3 / libqt5gui5 >= 5.3 / libqtdeclarative-abi-5-3-0 are not available)
<sgclark> guest222111112 : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005/ubuntu utopic main
<Riddell> I still get a little excited jump in my heart when I see my laptop running plasma 5 :)
<guest222111112> sgclark : thank you! upgrading now :) curious if the session will start again
<apachelogger> sgclark: Riddell: someone should copy the qt binaries to the next ppa
<sgclark> apachelogger: good idea, I will do that
<sgclark> err wait, I am not sure what all in this PPA needs to be copied over
<apachelogger> just copy everything
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_sbh5vO8Rg&feature=youtu.be
<sgclark> ok done, I skipped the failed builds, can copy later if needed
<sgclark> I have to run out for a bit, but will be back
<soee> just tried neon 5 iso :)
<soee> nice one 
<valorie> Riddell: the session yesterday was a bit of a joke IMO
<valorie> but I suppose practice will help
<valorie> hard to trust aaron after his disappearance act, but his enthusiasm seems genuine
<valorie> so I'll hope for the best
<shadeslayer> :(
<valorie> perhaps he's never led a meeting before, dunno
<valorie> anyway, it happened, and some progress was made
<shadeslayer> mhm
<shadeslayer> my mistake as well, I started cooking dinner 10 minutes before the meeting
<shadeslayer> totally forgot about it :/
<valorie> Aaron didn't do much publicity
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-13
<soee> good morning
<jussi> apachelogger: sorry haven't been around to answer you, but what I mean by advertisement is about putting an option on the front page - similar to the download button or other ad there, rather than a 3 clixk journey. 
<tsdgeos_> should https://errors.ubuntu.com/?user=kubuntu-bugs&period=week work? or am i using the wrong url?
<apachelogger> jussi: there is, it's called find help, which gets you to commercial support exactly as fast as get kubuntu gets you to an iso :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so seems easiest if you can setup some scripts to build ISOs with the next PPA
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: errors url you pasted should work btw, might be slow however. kubuntu-bugs is subbed to a lot of stuff
<yofel> apachelogger: FWIW, seems to always timeout the query because it's trying to show too much
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: no, they replaced the cassandra db, so all the info is gone
<shadeslayer> too many crash reports they said
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-June/038359.html
<yofel> shadeslayer: then the page should show something instead of failing to load the error list though?
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, maybe no crashes have been reported to any packages that kubuntu-bugs subscribes to?
<yofel> hm, bug in the list load then that it doesn't say 0
<yofel> ah well
<shadeslayer> ^^
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<Riddell> hi sgclark
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess your issue with plasma-nm was a problem in git
<Riddell> maybe see if there are commits since then and if not ask dvratil or lamont
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what do you think of making a kubuntu ISO with the next PPA?
<sgclark> Riddell: yep, not sure where my git got pulled from , but it did not match, re-did it with git latest, building in ppa now
<Riddell> oh lovely
<soee> sgclark: so NM will land soon with the same pp as plasma-next ?
<soee> *ppa
<sgclark> soee: yes should be soon, had an issue with a build depend
<Riddell> agateau: able to help me with a wee git magic?
<agateau> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> agateau: I've done a checkout and a commit
<Riddell> which I posted for review
<Riddell> but now I want to make another change on a separate issue
<Riddell> I realise I should have branched in the first place but I didn't
<agateau> it's never too late to branch :)
<Riddell> how can I make 1 branch with my first change then make a second branch without that change so I can work on my other issue?
<agateau> so your commit is on master, right
<Riddell> yep
<agateau> so you start by creating a branch for change1, say "git checkout -b change1"
<agateau> now change1 and master both have your change
<agateau> you switch back to master
<agateau> git checkout master
<agateau> and reset it to the version from origin
<Riddell> that's where I get stuck
<agateau> git reset --hard origin
<Riddell> that did the trick
<agateau> and it should be good
<agateau> you can check with git log change1
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> any then a simple  git checkout -b change2  and I'm where I want to be
<Riddell> formidable, thanks agateau!
<agateau> you're welcome
<Riddell> agateau: does  git reset --hard ORIG_HEAD  do the same thing as  git reset --hard origin  ?
<Riddell> no that's for a committed merge
<agateau> I would need to re-read doc, I always forget what ORIG_HEAD is for
<agateau> "ORIG_HEAD is created by commands that move your HEAD in a drastic way"
<agateau> now I only need to find a precise definition of "drastic" in git lingo :)
<Riddell> :)
 * yofel became a real fan of filter-branch and force pushing at work lately
<yofel> committing with the wrong email is so not fun
<Riddell> sgclark: you disappeared from launchpad? https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7
<Riddell> ooh all new an improved https://launchpad.net/~sgclark
<sgclark> Riddell: right ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re kubuntu iso with scripts, ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: though we need a meta package first
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep I can look at that
<shadeslayer> ok, ping me once you have that
<shadeslayer> I'll setup something
<Riddell> the alternative is just to put it all into the archive
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-nm could use a review :)
<Riddell> sgclark: and libnm-qt ?
<sgclark> Riddell: right yes please
<sgclark> Riddell: nevermind I got ahead of myself and forgot to run through pbuilder, I have to fix build depends on plasma-nm
<Riddell> doods: how's this? https://www.facebook.com/kubuntu.org
<soee> Riddell: fanpage? :)
<sgclark> Riddell: liked it :)
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> Depends: ${misc:Depends}, ${so:Depends}
<sgclark> so:Depends.. is that new?
<Riddell> https://twitter.com/mysoulisfat/status/477477664580591616 "Every time I leave, I keep returning back to you... My beloved... #Kubuntu"  aww
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-nm ready now
<sgclark> Riddell: I think we may need to package libmm-qt from upstream git as well
<sgclark> Riddell, apachelogger: some of those copied qt5 files failed, do they maybe have that ppa dependent on another? any way to find out?
<Riddell> sgclark: "have that ppa" you mean have the qt5 ppa dependent on another?
<Riddell> sgclark: libmm-qt is only useful if you use a modem like a mobile 3G access dongle, I don't have any immediate need so I'm happy to just wait until it gets a proper release
<Riddell> but it'll need packaging eventually so if you want to try then sure :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ci-train-ppa-service , apachelogger suggested to copy it to our next ppa
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005  click on "Technical details about this PPA" "Dependencies"
<sgclark> Riddell: I have no need and can wait lol, if someone asks I will, otherwise still plenty of other stuff to do
<yofel> shadeslayer, Quintasan: is there *any* progress of some sort wrt. sddm? The debian bug is starting to have cobwebs attached to it, it even attracted spam
<Riddell> it depends on -proposed rather then release but otherwise no depenedencies
<sgclark> ok, easier to also depend on proposed or just hunt downn the missing depends and copy over?
<Riddell> if that's what the problem is then easiest just to depend on proposed
<sgclark> ok, I have no idea how to do that :)
<Riddell> I think it's a tickbox somewhere
<Riddell> sgclark: click proposed here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/next/+edit-dependencies
<sgclark> thanks!
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=158
 * sgclark shares
 * Riddell further blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2014/06/13/kubuntu-twitter-and-facebook
 * sgclark shares and follows
<Odur> facebook... Bah!
<sgclark> lol yeah, I have been neglecting my facebook
<Riddell> not one of life's bigger crimes
<Riddell> sgclark: in libnm-qt I'd rename the library package libkf5networkmanagerqt5 and qt_NetworkManagerQt.pri should go into the -dev
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, fixing :) thanks!
<Riddell> sgclark: and I'd rename the -dev to libnetworkmanagerqt5-dev
<Riddell> sgclark: I think don't use an epoch for libnm-qt or plasma-nm version number, they're not being released along with the rest of plasma
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> although not sure what you should version them
<sgclark> I was not sure either
<Riddell> libnm-qt needs to be bigger than 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu2 but smaller than whatever it'll be released as
<Riddell> 0.9.9~git20140614-0ubuntu1 I think would work
<sgclark> ok ty
<Riddell> you'll need to delete the current copy in the PPA and wait a bit before you can upload a version without the epoch
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: and plasma-nm 1.0.0~git20140614-0ubuntu1  I'd say
<Riddell> Section: libs  use section kde  I think
<Riddell> newline at end of debian/rules in plasma-nm for tidyness
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> yep, all good otherwise
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks! now on "some time" for deletion, how long you think?
<sgclark> just keep trying till it lets me? lol
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I guess so
<Riddell> 149
<Riddell> Total Page Likes  
<Riddell> not bad for a few hours setup
<Riddell> ooh 153 now
<genii> Riddell: Just added one more :)
<sgclark> wow nice!
<genii> When i refreshed it said 168
<soee> oh you finally decided for twitter account :)
<soee> nice
 * sgclark taking a break
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-14
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<guest82892348> i have installed the plasma5 packages from the next ppa - some bugs but all in all it's already usable - thanks for that!
<guest82892348> should i make bug reports against these packages and if yes where?
<shadeslayer> guest82892348: is something wrong in the packaging?
<shadeslayer> or just the software
<guest82892348> i guess most problems come from the software
<guest82892348> so you mean software related bugs directly to kde and packaging problems to kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> yes
<guest82892348> ok then I will make some good quality bug reports, thank you
<guest378273> is it possible to contribute to kubuntu packaging like on github?  -  fork / commit / pull request 
<guest378273> or is there another easy way? if I would like to propose a solution to a packaging bug?
<yofel> guest378273: sure, just branch one of our packaging repositories, push to your own branch on launchpad and make a merge request
<guest378273> ok will try that now :)
<Riddell> it's in bzr rather than git, but if you know svn it's easy to use bzr
<Riddell> you can also just send diffs manually if you want
<soee_> someone tried unicorn with plasma-next lately? I have tested on VM and looks ok, some bugs with plasma but nice. Wonder how it works on laptops etc :)
<Riddell> working ok for me
<Riddell> plenty of issues but mostly it works
<soee_> Riddell: issues in plamsa or system ?
<Riddell> plasma
<Riddell> can just kill it worst case
<guest378273> ok i made a branch of plasma-workspace (next), made a change and pushed it to my own LP branch 
<guest378273> how do i make the merge request?
<Riddell> can't remmeber but there's a button somewhere, google will know
<guest378273> just found it... you have to go to the original branch... 
<soee_> Riddell: did you tried upgrade 14.04 -> 14.10 ?
<guest378273> just submitted my first merge request :)
<Riddell> soee_: yes, dist-upgrade worked fine
<Riddell> guest378273: merged, thanks :)
<yofel> soee_: you might hit a bunch of overwrite errors on dist-upgrade, we'll fix those with 4.14 beta1
<soee_> yofel: when is it planed ? :)
<yofel> early july I believe
<soee_> yofel: also those overwrite errors might bbreak system upgrade /
<soee_> ?
<Riddell> just force them if you get them
<Riddell> dpkg --install --force-overwrite /path/to/.deb
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-15
<genii> I just found out from my LoCo that Canonical isn't shipping Kubuntu DVDs anymore... is there an alternate place I could order official ones from?
<ScottK> No.
<genii> Darn.
<genii> If someone put them up on holvi I would buy them
 * genii looks sideways at jussi
<ScottK> jussi is busy moving.
<genii> Ah, I'll remember not to bother him then. But anyways, I do think there may be a market for people who want official DVDs. I would buy 15-20 each LTS for instance
<genii> ( to distribute at release parties between LTS releases)
<ScottK> Agreed.  Just needs someone interested to do it.
<genii> Maybe I'll bring the matter up with him after when he's not so busy and see if there's some way I can help.
<soee> good morning :)
<soee> yofel: ping
<yofel> ?
<soee> you said yesterday: "you might hit a bunch of overwrite errors on dist-upgrade" 
<soee> this relates to plasma-next upgrade ?
<yofel> no, regular sc
<soee> sc ?
<yofel> kde platform and applications 4.13?
<soee> also to install plasma-next i have to use thje new ppa right, its not avaialble by default in utopic
<soee> yofel: ok thank you
<yofel> you'll need the next ppa
<soee> hiho :) my upgrade to plasma-next faild hard :)
<soee> so i ended up with lot of dependency problems
<soee> may i ask someone for an assistance while installing plasma-next ? :)
<soee_> plasma-next requires new qt ? is it installed already in unicorn ?
<ScottK> No.  You need a PPA for it.
<ScottK> Should land soon.
<soee> :/
<soee_> can i compile qt 5.3 on unicorn to be able to use plasma-next packages ?
<ScottK> soee_: You don't need to compile your own Qt 5.3, just use the PPA.
<soee_> ScottK: you said thers no ppa ? :) 
<ScottK> No.  I said you need to use a PPA.
<soee_> ScottK: what ppa ?
<ScottK> Look at the plasma-next PPA and see what PPA it depends on.
 * ScottK doesn't recall.
<soee_> havnt notice them :) anyway ill wait and ask Riddell tomorrow for a little help here
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-08
<ahoneybun> shaderslayer: yofel any devs around?
<Riddell> lots to be fixed here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_15.04.2_wily.html
<Riddell> I think I just fixed the the games
<santa_> Riddell: I have a solution for libkdcraw, I'm going to send a patch to kubuntu-devel soon
<santa_> Riddell: sent! btw have you seen my mail about frameworkintegration?
<Riddell> santa_: lovely thanks adding now
<Riddell> santa_: yes I think I did as you suggested thanks just failed to reply because I've been travelling
<santa_> ah, I see, great
 * ahoneybun is now on Planet Ubuntu!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: needs a hackergotchi!
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I guess I do
<soee> good morning
<ahoneybun> morning soee
<ahoneybun> don't worry Riddell I just made one
<Blizzz> yay, rebooted today, my caldav calendars and carddav sources vanished.
<Blizzz> did kontact move folders around or so?
<Blizzz> config
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<clivejo> BluesKaj: are you on wily?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yes I am
<clivejo> notcied your wallpaper and pointer change recently?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, no changes here
<BluesKaj> I have my own wallpaper
<clivejo> it got very bright!
<BluesKaj> and the cursor is the same
<clivejo> and I seem to fall off the desktop when i go too far right
<BluesKaj> graphics problem ?
<clivejo> I dont know if its a "problem"
<clivejo> unsure what it is
<BluesKaj> gpu settings perhaps
<clivejo> checked that
<clivejo> I have dual monitor
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I use our plasma tv as the monitor 
<BluesKaj> plays 2 roles 
<BluesKaj> wireless KB and mouse , so I compute from my easy chair
<BluesKaj> clivejo, which gpu ?
<clivejo> nvidia
<mparillo> clivejo: My Wily wallpaper changed this weekend after applying updates.
<BluesKaj> same here , entry level 8400gs , sufficient for my needs
<clivejo> any other strangness
<soee> BluesKaj: any serious issues on Wily compared to Vivid ?
<BluesKaj> soee, no, aamof I find it less problematic than vivid , so far
<clivejo> +1
<BluesKaj> altho my laptop vivid instll seems very solid atm
<BluesKaj> install that is
<clivejo> grrrr purpose is still failing to build - something wrong with "#include <Accounts/Account>"
<Riddell> "Since Sunday morning 7 June 2015 no more any Email received.                                                                 
<Riddell> Suspected to be a problem using the new version Kontact version 14.14.6                                                      "
<Riddell> Blizzz: is that what you're seeing?
<[Relic]> Any idea why a konsole instance after being shut down would still be running and forcing 1 core to 100%?
<Blizzz> Riddell: no, emails were fine. just calendars and contact disappeared, i.e. no entries but also the resources themselved vanished from the Calendar|Adress Book Manager Sidebar. But the resource file was still present. later i figured out that Settings  → Configure KOrganizer → Calendars the resource was still present and clicking "Restart" brought it all back.
<Blizzz> apropos calendars, happy birthay Mamarok
<Mamarok> Thank you, Blizzz :)
<Blizzz> sure :)
<ahoneybun> happy birthday Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: thank you :)
<BluesKaj> yes, Happy Birthday, Mamarok ! :-)
<Riddell> dpkg --compare-versions 4:4.14.9-0~ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4 gt 4:4.14.9; echo $?
<Riddell> 1
<Riddell> dpkg --compare-versions 2 gt 1; echo $?
<Riddell> 0
<Riddell> what the heck, why is  4:4.14.9-0~ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4 not greater than  4:4.14.9 ?
<Riddell> too many ~s
<clivejo> ban them
<Riddell> ah clivejo :)
<Riddell> how's kamoso doing?
<clivejo> still got no purpose
<Riddell> clivejo: I managed to get it to compile
<Riddell> needs some tidying up though
<clivejo> did you figure out the Acounts problem?
<Riddell> yeah
<clivejo> care to share :/
<Riddell> needed an explicit path added to debian/rules
<Riddell> well it's on the ec2
<Riddell> $(overridden_command) -- -DCMAKE_CXX_FLAGS="-I/usr/include/accounts-qt5/"
<clivejo> have you uploaded it to ppa?
<Riddell> nope, it needs tidied ujp
<Riddell> dh_install --list-missing  lists missing files
<Riddell> so I think it needs new packages for that
<Riddell> libkf5purposewidgets package and libkf5purpose-data package
<Riddell> add those to debian/control
<Riddell> add a .install for both
<clivejo> are you using the ec?
<Riddell> and it's good to go
<Riddell> I'm logged in yes
<Riddell> but you go ahead now
<clivejo> can I use it?
<clivejo> want to take your changes to control and rules and see if it will compile on my machine
<Riddell> go ahead
<clivejo> when you say add a .install for both?
<clivejo> what you mean?
<Riddell> https://paste.kde.org/pt6gmyljq  these files get built but not put in any .deb package
<Riddell> so we need to add two new packages in debian/control for them to go into
<Riddell> and add debian/packagename.install to tell the build to put the files there
<Riddell> actually the .png and .qml should just go into libkf5purpose5.install
<Riddell> so only 1 new package needed
<Riddell> and i guess libReviewboardHelpers.so should go there too
<Riddell> clivejo: ↑
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> which package to use then?
<clivejo> widgets?
<clivejo> Im not getting anything when I dh_install --list-missing on my own machine
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+build/7521960
<clivejo> how do I tell LP to use another PPA?
<Riddell> you upload it with dput
<Riddell> dput ppa:user/ppaname foo.changes
<Riddell> change the ppa there
<clivejo> I uploaded it to my PPA
<Riddell> it needs libkf5purposewidgets package added
<Riddell> dh_install --list-missing  will only do anything after debuild has finished a compile
<clivejo> but it requires kaccounts-integration
<clivejo> which I think is in the next staging 2 PPA
<clivejo> on the EC there are 7 files not installed, on my own system there are none :/
<micahg> clivejo: on your PPAs main page, there's an edit dependencies link on the top right
<micahg> s/edit/edit PPA/
<kubotu> micahg meant: "clivejo: on your PPAs main page, there's an edit PPA dependencies link on the top right"
<clivejo> see it
<clivejo> add staging 2?
<micahg> if you're trying to build off of stuff in there, yes
<clivejo> cant find it to add it :/
<clivejo> do I have to be a member of it to add it?
<clivejo> ah got it
<clivejo> so if I rebuild, LP will look in that extra PPA?
<micahg> yes, it'll use dependencies from there if they're higher than the ones in your PPA
<clivejo> off it goes :)
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> sbuild-build-depends-purpose-dummy : Depends: kdeconnect-plasma but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> any devs able to help me on the dep problem?
<Riddell> we're in a meeting just now
<Riddell> where we is me and sitter and shaderslayer
<Riddell> I plan to delete https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<Riddell> and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-backports
<clivejo> oh ok
<clivejo> Riddell: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208603109/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.purpose_0.1~alpha-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> if you get a chance to have a look
<Riddell> so the question is why does kdeconnect-plasma not want to install
<Riddell> probably it needs recompiled
<clivejo> exactly!
<clivejo> works on my own machine
<Riddell> clivejo: I suggest grabbing the kdeconnect-plasma package and throwing it into your ppa
<clivejo> is there an easy way to do that?
<Riddell> dget the .dsc from launchpad
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<Riddell> dch -i  to add new changelog
<Riddell> debuild -S
<Riddell> dput ppa:me/myppa foo.changes
<clivejo> thats the long way :P
<Riddell> kdeconnect-plasma does install on my chroot
<Riddell> so I'm not sure what the issue is in that build
<Riddell> and alas the build logs don't have much debug output
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> misterious !
<Riddell> I have wily proposed in my chroot, maybe that's the difference?
<clivejo> same
<Riddell> clivejo: yes if I remove wily-proposed then it doesn't install
<Riddell> can you turn that on in your ppa and retry?
<clivejo> will do, thanks for that
<clivejo> been driving me nuts
<Riddell> Edit PPA dependencies -> Proposed
<Riddell> clivejo: oh sitter says we want a -data package
<Riddell> so please do add that to debian/control and move the share files into the .install file for it
<clivejo> Riddell: why are they not missing on my install?
<Riddell> clivejo: what makes you say that?
<clivejo> according to the build log the misisng file on EC "libReviewboardHelpers.so" is in libkf5purpose5_0.1~alpha-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_i386.deb
<clivejo> how do I re-upload a package after making a change?
<clivejo> Ive deleted it in my PPA, but dput says it still exists
<santa_> clivejo: re-upload with a higher version, iirc even when you delete a package it stays somehow for a while
<clivejo> thanks santa_
<santa_> yw
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah for some annoying reason if you delete a package from the ppa it'll still not let you upload with that version number
<clivejo> very annoying!
<clivejo> Riddell: any idea why this is failing? - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208612567/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kamoso_3.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> Ive added extra-cmake-modules as a dep, but still failing
<shaderslayer> clivejo: don't see it being pulled in
<clivejo> thats weird
<clivejo> its in the control file
<clivejo> builds on my own machine
<santa_> clivejo: where is your ppa?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo
<santa_> clivejo: the package you have uploaded has a control file with the old kde sc 4 build depends
<santa_> how are you building it, are you using git?
<clivejo> I think so
<santa_> what does git diff say?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> Ive shut it down for the night, too tired
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-09
<Riddell> wgrant: do launchpad receipies work with git now? will I need to do a launchpad import of the git repository?
<wgrant> Riddell: Recipes are currently implemented by bzr-builder, a bzr plugin. So they need a complete rewrite for git, which we haven't done yet.
<wgrant> It will be at least a few months until recipes are reborn with git support.
<Riddell> mm right thanks
<wgrant> Depending on the repo, it may be possible to use LP's existing git->bzr import facility to use a git repo in a recipe.
<Riddell> hooray, good to go at last http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_15.04.2_wily.html
<valorie> impressive, Riddell
<valorie> I've forgotten -- what are the orange ones?
<santa_> congrats, let me know when you are done uploading to wily so I can test the dist-upgrade again
<santa_> don't forget those frameworks with issues in breaks/replaces :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<BluesKaj> been having some plsama 5.3.1 crashes, mostly when trying to close an app
<BluesKaj> er plasma
<clivejo> which apps?
 * soee havn't seen plasma crash for a while now
<BluesKaj> qbittorrent for one, even konversation
<BluesKaj> on 15.10 soee
<BluesKaj> mostly when closing from the system tray
<clivejo> only konsole crashes on close for me in wily
<soee> ah ok
<soee> im on Vivid
<clivejo> but then I dont use qbittorrent or konversation
<BluesKaj> I prefer qbittorrent to ktorrent, it's more configurable
<soee> BluesKaj: Riddel finished 15.04.2 apps  i think maybe you want to try them
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+packages
<BluesKaj> ok soee thanks, I'll reset my sources.list
<BluesKaj> oooh, 154 packages can be upgraded
<soee> :)
<clivejo> has next stage 2 been moved to main archive yet?
<BluesKaj> doesn't look like it clivejo, stage 2 packages are still in the ppa
<clivejo> he was talking about deleting it last night
<BluesKaj> I keep the staging ppa commented in the sources.list until new or upgradeable packages become available ...easier than having to re-add it from launch pad
<clivejo> how do you flip back to main archive packages?
<clivejo> ppa purge?
<BluesKaj> they're always there, but I just comment the deb line in the sources.list with a # so the ppa doesn't get read , once the official release is out II dele te them from the sources.list and the .d
<BluesKaj> upgrading the packages went smoothly
<clivejo> BluesKaj: is next stage 2 ppa enable on your wily system?
<clivejo> I have 153Mb of updated packages from that archive
<BluesKaj> I enabled it after soee posted the upgrade about 15.04.2 apps, which also apply to 15.10, clivejo
<clivejo> wondering should I install those?
<clivejo> right, Ill give it a try :/
<BluesKaj> clivejo, that's why I'm here, to test the newly upgraded packages 
<clivejo> yeah, just wondering why Riddell mentioned his intention to delete that PPA
<BluesKaj> well if he deletes it and replaces it with a different one then I'll just use that
<clivejo> do you use kontact?
<clivejo> I notice it pulling in a lot of kontact stuff
<BluesKaj> no I remove kmail and kontact since I don't need them
<EvilRoey> hi all! question... now that rebootless kernel swapping is mainlined in the kernel, how long until we can upgrade Kubuntu releases without having to reboot?
<clivejo> 3 days
<clivejo> BluesKaj: who is working on these KDE apps?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, Riddell is
<BluesKaj> afaik
<EvilRoey> clivejo:  my client needs it in 2 tho
<EvilRoey> clivejo:  more seriously, I was wondering if this is a working goal of Kubuntu
<clivejo> EvilRoey: probably better to ask in a Ubuntu dev channel
<EvilRoey> ah, thanks, will do!
<clivejo> Kubuntu _usually_ go with what Ubuntu are using
<EvilRoey> aye.
<clivejo> with the goal to have KDE desktop
<EvilRoey> So how did Kubuntu weather the systemd fiasco
<EvilRoey> it's now using systemd as well, ok.
<BluesKaj> is there a method to map the middle click to closing apps in the panel ?
 * EvilRoey doesn't knwo
<EvilRoey> know*
<Quintasan> wow this LTE HWE is total shit.
<kfunk> HWwhat?
<Quintasan> kfunk: Hardware Enablement Stakc
<Quintasan> Stack*
<ejat> any ppa available for kde 15.04.2 ?
<ejat> or packaging in progress ?
<Riddell> ejat: yep, want to test?
<Riddell> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-stage2
<ejat> Riddell: yups sure .. thank 
<ejat> btw ... how r ya Riddell? 
<Riddell> mostly awesome
<Riddell> clivejo: did you get anywhere?
<ejat> Riddell: good to hear that ... im upgrading now .. 
<Riddell> ejat: you're on wily?
<ejat> nope .. 
<ejat> ouch .. vivid .. is it ok ? 
<ejat> is it require wily?
<Riddell> for that archive you do
<ejat> ouch .. no wonder i just got 108 package .. 
<Riddell> vivid may work, it's 15.04.1
<ejat> no backport to vivid ? or in progress ? 
<Riddell> it's out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-applications-15041-available-kubuntu-1504
<ejat> i already on 15.04.1
<ejat> before adding the next-stage2
<Riddell> so remove next-stage2 for vivid then, that'll just break stuff
<ejat> ok .. 
<clivejo> hi Riddell
<clivejo> sorry was sawing
<BluesKaj> Riddell, the next-stage2 upgraded just fine on 15.10
<clivejo> same here
<clivejo> BluesKaj: how does the version numbering work?
<clivejo> Kontact says its 4.14.9
<BluesKaj> kontact is still runninig in plasma 4, but the 4.14.9 version numbering is a mystery to me...never asked about it :-)
<Riddell> BluesKaj, clivejo: great, thanks for testing, I'll upload to wily
<Riddell> clivejo: some bits still use the old kde sc versions, kdepim and kdelibs notably
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl ..the lawnmower is getting impatient 
<clivejo> Riddell: did you take a look at purpose?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, where is it?
 * Riddell is pretty busy today
<clivejo> on my ppa7
<clivejo> and those missing files are in the package
<Riddell> clivejo: which package?
<clivejo> purpose
<ejat> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11677903/
<ejat> :(
<Riddell> hmm, that should have a replaces
<Riddell> dpkg --install --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/fonts-oxygen_4%3a5.3.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<soee> hiho 
<soee> what about KF 5.10  and apps 15.04.2 for Vivid ? :)
<ejat> brb restart
<ejat> :)
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can I update http://www.kubuntu.org/contact-us to look like http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/contact-us/ (I mean add my contact details) ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes of course
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I wanted to change my email signature from "Kubuntu România" to "Kubuntu România Representative" and point it to  the kubuntu.org website
<ovidiu-florin> is that ok?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Added, I've also uppercased your last name
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: is there a reason why wordpress looks like it is double spacing everything?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what are you reffering to?
<ahoneybun> the post writing
<ahoneybun> *writting
<ahoneybun> first one was right
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/Wbo97lT
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I still don't understand
<ahoneybun> it looks like everything is double spaced
<ahoneybun> the space between the lines
<ovidiu-florin> It doesn't seem so to   me
<ahoneybun> oh?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: The line-spacing is set to heigh
<Etriaph> s/heigh/high
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: why did you uppercase my last name?
<Etriaph> That's in the RTE, probably won't be the actual display.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: AFAIK that's an european standard
<ahoneybun> where is the setting for that Etriaph?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I'd have to know which RTE is being used, is it WordPress stock, or 3rd party?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I don't think you could adjust it from the interface, it's a CSS shipped with the RTE most likely.
<ahoneybun> RTE?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: never heard of it
<ahoneybun> I'm using stock 
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Rich Text Editor
<ahoneybun> ok
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: want me to change it back?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yeah I think so
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: reverted
<Riddell> thanks
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I'd have to look at the install to know for sure.  It won't appear on the site like *that* though.
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: you mean self hosted?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Well, the code for WordPress will tell me what you're using, is this your own install, what copy of WP is that on?
<ahoneybun> Im just on the site
<Etriaph> kubwp?
<ahoneybun> no no
<ahoneybun> my own thing
<Etriaph> Is it hosted somewhere, or running on a server you setup?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: When you make a post does it appear double-spaced?
<ahoneybun> https://athoneycutt.wordpress.com/
<ahoneybun> does not look to bad
<Etriaph> There's a CSS setting called line-spacing, and that's what you're seeing.
<Etriaph> I'm not sure how to adjust it if you're hosted there.
<Etriaph> You kinda get what WP in their wisdom deems to provide.
<ahoneybun> thanks anyway
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: 
<Etriaph> You might be able to tweak some CSS settings in Appearance
<Etriaph> I think you might be able to do a bit more than change the theme.
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: np, wish I could help more :D
<ahoneybun> its all good
<ahoneybun> damn how do you add channels for konversion to autojoin?
<Etriaph> In Identities.
<Etriaph> Or no, network.
<ahoneybun> network?
<Etriaph> F2
<Etriaph> Server List
<Etriaph> Freenode is in there, click on Edit
<Etriaph> Add channels to list
<ahoneybun> thanks Etriaph
<Etriaph> np
 * ahoneybun trys to run C&C on Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> I might need wine lol
<Etriaph> That'd help :D
<Etriaph> Any games I play run through Steam.
 * ahoneybun quietly move Etriaph over to #kubuntu-offtopic
<santa_> Riddell: just in case you are interested: I finally made a tool to generate build dependency graphs inspecting the control files, so I have updated stuff here: https://gitlab.com/siduction-tools/pkg-kde-graphs/tree/master
<santa_> some graphs are more interesting than others, but hey, generating them with the program is free
<Riddell_> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/pvmvxsdex where do you think all these files should go for clivejo's purpose package?
<sitter> Riddell_: don't we have purpose packaged already?
<sitter> in fact, purpose shouldn't get packaged since nothing about it is final from what I understand
<Riddell_> clivejo: ok so it's not final so perfection isn't needed I guess, time to move onto kamoso
<clivejo> Ive got it to compile on my own machine, but wont build on LP
<Riddell_> clivejo: which?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-10
<ScottK> marble's going to need another upload to fix arm symbols.
<Riddell_> there's a bunch of packages still to upload
<Riddell_> the script is increasingly broken
<Mirv> is there anything that should be done about the kio/kwindowsystem/etc autopkgtest failures preventing proposed migration?
<Mirv> I guess the test failures are real ones since retrying hasn't helped
<Riddell_> Mirv: hmm I thought they were false when I looked at them
<Mirv> Riddell_: I retried them a few times a couple of days ago.
<Mirv> now there are a few more though than then, there were only three on Monday
<Mirv> but eg kio claims failing tests testtrash, kiocore-jobtest, kiocore-ktcpsockettest, kiofilewidgets-kfileplacesmodeltest on each run
<Riddell_> mm, I'll take another look in a month
<Riddell_> um, in the morning
<Riddell_> time to go to bed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vip> hi
<BluesKaj> hi vip
<sitter> TOP OF THE MORNING, IRC!
<Etriaph> Mornin' sitter
<santa_> Riddell: are you going to work on 5.11.0 soon or are you busy with other stuff?
<Riddell> santa_: I'm busy this week
<Riddell> and still need to tidy up applications
<santa_> oh, what needs to be done? may I help?
<Riddell> dunno I've not looked at it, there's a new bluez-qt in it isn't there so that needs sorted out and bluedevil patched
<Riddell> then merge in kubuntu_stable and run kubuntu-initial-upload
<santa_> I mean for applications
<santa_> regarding 5.11 I can send you some patches which you could apply _before_ running your automation tool, so you would save some time
<santa_> also I think bluez-qt could be skipped in the first moments
<santa_> Riddell: if I send you patches for 5.11, would be ok to skip adding the changelog entry to avoid conflicts? because the changelog may differ whenever you want to apply the changes
<Riddell> sure
<santa_> allright then, I will finish the work for siduction and send you the changes I needed
<Riddell> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-11
<ahoneybun> hello all
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
 * ahoneybun goes to the bathroom
<ahoneybun> how are you Riddell?
<Riddell> mostly awesome, this interesting but maddening project we're working on is starting to come together
<ahoneybun> but do we have everyone behind it?
<Riddell> it's unrelated to anything that's public yet
<Mirv> Riddell: if you need any of the failing autopkgtests to be rerun, I can do that, but that's probably all I can about helping them :( there's just a qtbase update also in proposed, and I'd like to land 5.4.2 too
<vip> hi ho
<vip> any news about bluetooth widget/tray?
<vip> I almost hate about manual connecting to address
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vip> hi ho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey vip, how are you doing?
<vip> lordievader: fine, thanks, you?
<lordievader> Doing good, fixed a few server issues.
<yossarianuk> Has there been any progress with the entire 'please sack your 'leader'' incident ?
<clivejo> Ive lost my wallpaper and taskbar on wily again :(
<mparillo> Is it too early to test kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade for Wily Alpha 1?
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<mparillo> Does anybody know the launchpad component for the release upgrader? It seems as if it does not start when trying to upgrade Vivid to Wily. I get as far as my last screen shot (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WilyUpgrades/Kubuntu) and something flashes something briefly about two downloads but then nothing seems to happen.
<Riddell> mparillo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader
<Riddell> mparillo: logs probably in /var/log somewhere
<clivejo> weird, my desktop has decided to come back
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> how do you guys back up you GPG keys?
<clivejo> I use LastPass :/
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: for GPG keys? public and private?
<clivejo> just priavte
<clivejo> private
<clivejo> you can attach the file
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: isn't LastPass proprietary?
<clivejo> yeah :/
<clivejo> but saves me so much time
<clivejo> the plugin allows me to autofill username and passwords to websites
<vip> I don't store gpg in lastpass, but I would also recommend it as password manager
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: you should implement something simular for Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: please elaborate
<clivejo> well it stores an encrpyted blob on the Lastpass server
<clivejo> thats basically what I pay them for
<clivejo> if there was a nice little app for kubuntu that could do the same thing, but with more features ie plugin for konsole, ftp clients etc
<clivejo> I like the andriod app as it registers my finger print and unlocks via that
<Gamayun> ovidiu-florin: An encrypted filesystem or two for use with an airgap ;)
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: the maintainer of KWallet wanted to do something like that
<ovidiu-florin> but he got stopped
<clivejo> why?
<ovidiu-florin> on the grounds that: "there are more important things to be done"
<ovidiu-florin> when the KF5 started to exist
<clivejo> such as?
<ovidiu-florin> separate KDElibs into KF5
<Gamayun> 0.0 -- people using binary-only proprietary software/services to sync passwords...
<clivejo> now to I find a list of dep's without having to do it trial and error?
<shaderslayer> ScottK: poke
<Riddell> clivejo: there is no way
<Riddell> packaging just needs some detective work
<Riddell> you can read the cmake files and work out what it'll look for and use packages.ubuntu.com to see what the package names are for them
<clivejo> kamoso is driving me insane
<clivejo> Riddell: have you time to watch me on EC?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-12
<Riddell> wgrant: waa launchpad is saying I need 2 factor authentication which I've long since lost, are you able to help?
<wgrant> Riddell: That's an SSO problem, not Launchpad. #canonical-sysadmin can help.
<Riddell> mm, thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mauved> ahoneybun: o
<ahoneybun> mauved: /o
<heeen> is anyone aware that powerdevil is broken currently?
<heeen> I installed from a daily image a couple of weeks old and after a dist-upgrade I got dependency errors. after install -f powerdevil broke
<BluesKaj> heeen, report a bug, click help in dolphin, choose report bug
<BluesKaj> and follow the steps
<clivejo> heeen: what OS version?
<heeen> 15.10 wily
<heeen>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702206/
<heeen> this is what I got earlier, but I don't know if that caused powerdevil to break
<heeen> it used to work fresh after install though
<heeen> BluesKaj: what is the correct app to report this under
<clivejo> heeen you could try the next stage 2 ppa
<heeen> clivejo: whats the ppa: url for muon again?
<BluesKaj> heeen, I see it's not listed 
<clivejo> heeen: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/next-stage2/ubuntu wily main 
<BluesKaj> no need for a ppa for muon , it's in the regular reposi
<clivejo> BluesKaj: has Riddell moved the next stage 2 repo into the main archive?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I heard talk about it, but i  haven't seen a confirmation 
<heeen> ah well what could possibly go wrong
<heeen> doing a dist upgrade with that deb source
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I see thew latest packages are about a week old in the stage2 ppa 
<clivejo> heeen: Im using that PPA
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+index?field.series_filter=wily
<BluesKaj> you can filter to your version
<clivejo> Im sure Ive seen packages update from there more recently
<BluesKaj> oops clivejo looks like that list has been moved into the universe repos 
<BluesKaj> not all, but most 
<clivejo> libkdegames 3 days ago 
<BluesKaj> clivejo, thing is I don't really notice those changes unless someone tells me, because I update/upgrade/dist/upgrade every day , usually i comment the ppas after using them once until the next notification
<clivejo> I been using it for a while now, as it contains libs needed to build the newer stuff
<BluesKaj> if I get dependency problemn then I'll enable the ppa 
<BluesKaj> which can be risky , but it works alot of the time
<clivejo> BluesKaj: do you do any packaging?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, no, mainly testing
<clivejo> this kamoso is doing my head in!
<BluesKaj> I have no packaging skills 
<clivejo> obviously neither do I!
<BluesKaj> well, at least you're trying 
<clivejo> I got it to build and package on my system
<heeen> clivejo: still broken
<clivejo> did you do a apt-get update with the PPA enabled and then upgrade
<heeen> yes
<heeen> update, dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> i've built from source etc, but that's about it
<clivejo> just do a regular update
<clivejo> sory upgrade
<heeen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<clivejo> it updated nothing?
<heeen> the dist-upgrade updates a bunch
<heeen> *updated
<clivejo> Riddell: Regarding Kamoso - when running it Im getting this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703935/
<clivejo> heeen: what does it say when you install powerdevil?
<clivejo> oh good lord
<clivejo> how do you cancel burst mode in kamoso :/
<heeen> clivejo: as in --reinstall?
<clivejo> just apt-get install powerdevil
<heeen> clivejo: btw I get this in xsession-errors:
<heeen> Could not open library '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kwrited'.
<heeen> Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kwrited: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kwrited.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<heeen> I was not able to figure out which package that has
<heeen> oh and:
<heeen> kf5.kded: Could not load kded module "powerdevil":"The shared library was not found." (library path was:"powerdevil")
<heeen> powerdevil is already the newest version.
<clivejo> heeen: are you in a VM, or native?
<heeen> native
<heeen> macbook air
<heeen> fwiw I also can't change the screen backlight, is that done by powerdevil?
<clivejo> sorry, I dont know
<heeen> :/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-13
<HFSPLUS> !ops | HFSPLUS HAS RETURNED!
<ubottu> HFSPLUS HAS RETURNED!: Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
<Riddell> HFSPLUS: eh?
<DalekSec> Riddell: Common troll.
<HFSPLUS> yes Riddell you idiot =)
<HFSPLUS> now +b me!
<HFSPLUS> yay
<HFSPLUS> ban me!
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<shadeslayer> sitter: you always miss the trolls
<DalekSec> sitter: trello.rb on people.ubuntu.com the latest one?
<sitter> someone should move that to a repo somewhere I think ^^
<sitter> DalekSec: let me figure that out
<sitter> shadeslayer: which trolls exactly?
<DalekSec> I thought that'd be handy.  Well I use it too, so there's that.
<sitter> will take a while
<sitter> gotta figure out our steam oven first
<sitter> not very fruitful that was
<shadeslayer> steamer vs software engineers
<shadeslayer> round 1, the steamer won
<shadeslayer> the documentation was too hard to parse
<shadeslayer> probably written by engineers
<sitter> DalekSec: https://github.com/apachelogger/rbot-trello polling decreased from 30 to 50 seconds and the poll timestamp is reset upon init to prevent massive flood if the bot was offline or the thread got stuck
<DalekSec> sitter: Hoho!  Thanks muchly.
<sitter> also the hackyness of the code just gave me a stroke I think Oo
<sitter> shadeslayer: bring over the whisky!
<DalekSec> Readme is reat. :P
<DalekSec> Hmm, thought there was a way to get trello to notify you.  Ah well.
<sitter> well, delta polling is cheap enough. they might have made something pushy by now haven't looked at the api since I wrote this
<shadeslayer> sitter: where is it
<sitter> france
<sitter> context?
<shadeslayer> sitter: probably
<maelwryth> Anyone want to triage a bug with me? I am new to this and all gdb spits out at me is [Inferior 1 (process 7458) exited with code 0377]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_build_status_frameworks/frameworks_status_kf5.html
<santa_> ↑ I have some extra lintian warnings because lintian in debian is newer than ubuntu's one, Riddell, if you are on the mood to merge them I can spend some more time on kf 5.11 and send you patches to fix/override those warnings
<santa_> most of them are about the copyright files
<genii> How long do things generally sit in -proposed before they hit the regular repos?
<ahoneybun> hello all
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<vip> hi ho
<lordievader> Hey vip 
<ahoneybun> omg sorry lordievader
<ahoneybun> hey I;m doing good
<lordievader> Hehe, that's allright. Good to hear ;)
<ahoneybun> I'm at the Ubuntu Booth still
<heeen> does anyone have some time to help me withg my powerdevil issue?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339536
<ubottu> KDE bug 339536 in general "Ark fails to extract properly a zip file containing files with read only permission together with a sticky bit" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<murthy> How to proceed with the above bug? It is resolved as downstream, but the bug is actually in libarchive. The comments in libarchive git page say its fixed in the latest version. Should I file for an package update request  in launchpad?
<debfx> murthy: you can file a bug against the libarchive package. unless there is a new upstream release the way forward is to find and cherry-pick the commit that fixes the issue.
<murthy> debfx: no upstream stable release on libarchive. Will ubuntu do a downsteam patch?
<debfx> yes, if it's not too invasive.
<debfx> putting the latest libarchive git snapshot into the archive is however not an option.
<murthy> ya i know
<murthy> Ok I will file a request to patch libarchive downstream
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libarchive/+bug/1460038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1460038 in libarchive (Ubuntu) "libarchive extracts zip as corrupt files but no warning or error" [Undecided,New]
<murthy> There is this bug report for libarchive already in launchpad
<BluesKaj> ahh , no wonder I couldn't get a downloaded widget zip file to work, good find murthy!
<BluesKaj> it was a cpu temperature monitor widget built for plasma 5 
<murthy> BluesKaj: thank you. I am trying to get this bug fixed soon. I was not aware it cant extract the widgets too. So can you extract with any other archive managers?
<BluesKaj> murthy, normally I use unp, but for convenience sake i triek ark  "extarct here"
<BluesKaj> err tried
<BluesKaj> I just thought the file was corrupted when built , not when it was extracted 
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok should I change the status in the bug report from new to confirmed?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> if that's possible with out it being examined by the devs first , unless you're one
<murthy> done changing the status
<murthy> I am dev?
<BluesKaj> developer?
<murthy> ya I know, but I am?
<BluesKaj> usually a confirmation is required by another launchpad memeber, I think, the devs usually get the bug assigned to be triaged for fixing
<BluesKaj> err member
<murthy> I thought the membership expires after certain time? no?
<BluesKaj> if you were a dev you'd be a kubuntu or ubuntu member
<murthy> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~murthy
<BluesKaj> maybe someone could clarify the membership/developer status relationship
<BluesKaj> murthy, https://launchpad.net/~kaj , a launchpad member isn't  necessarily a dev as you can see :-)
<lordievader> Developers should have a launchpad account, else they cannot upload things to the archive.
<murthy> BluesKaj: Can I bookmark your profile page?
<BluesKaj> murthy, if you wish, but it's just old me :-)
<murthy> BluesKaj: Actually I feel happy to know you. Thanks
<BluesKaj> ok 
<BluesKaj> nice to know you too, murthy 
<murthy> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mparillo_, tsimpson
<mparillo_> Good morning BluesKaj. Are you using Konversation? The auto-spell-check stopped working for me on konversation Version 1.6 Using KDE Frameworks 5.9.0
<BluesKaj> mparillo_, yes, same here ..gave up on spell check ;/
<mparillo_> OK then I will file a bug.
<mparillo_> BluesKaj: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349151
<ubottu> KDE bug 349151 in general "Spell-Check No longer working" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> mparillo_, that url doesn't give an option to confirm your bug, otherwise i would.
<mparillo_> Thank you, I believe on B.K.O (unlike launchpad.net), you need a certain karma or authority to officially confirm a bug.  But, you can comment on it to that effect.
<soee_> someone had problems upgrading /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtkeychain0_0.5_amd64.deb ?
<Quintasan> aw shit
<Quintasan> wine can't be installed with xorg-edgers ppa which in turn allows me to play games
<Quintasan> bloody hell
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715754/
<ejat> can i ignore?
<ejat> bugs 1464753
<ubottu> bug 1464753 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "package software-properties-kde 0.96.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464753
<micahg> COuld I please get someone to look at a build failure for zygrib, it's the last piece of the puzzle for the libproj transition, here's the end of the build log that fails, this works in Debian, so I think it has to do with the new qwt 6.1.1, but I'm not so familiar with Qt libraries
<micahg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716623/
<debfx> micahg: from a quick look: qwt doesn't care/known about ABI compatibility. zygrib uses bundled qwt 6.0 headers but links against system qwt 6.1
<debfx> -> big mess
<micahg> sigh
<micahg> I guess I could try the system headers, alternatively, there's a 7.0.0, not sure what's easiest ehre
<debfx> ok, so qwt also happily removes entire header files
<debfx> so just using the system header files won't work
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-13
<acheronuk> clivejo: on a fresh YY install with no ppas, plasma-desktop-date 5.6.4 has breaks: kde-l10n-** (<=4:15.12.3-0ubuntu3~) 
<acheronuk> while those language packs are at 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2, meaning installing one uninstalls plasma-desktop and plasma-desktop-data 
<acheronuk> or updating plasma-desktop from the iso version of 5.5.5 to 5.6.4 uninstalls the language pack you set on installation
<user|64309> Sorry to disturb you nice people here, but reading the header here means that you are working on X-backports of 16.04.1 apps?
<vip> hello
 * clivejo kicks LP
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
<soee_> hiho clivejo
<BluesKaj> hi soee_
<clivejo> hi
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj & soee_
<acheronuk> hi all
<acheronuk> how do we go about fixing this patch for konsole? https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=konsole.git&a=commitdiff&h=27dec8d02f705c77eef45a2533bed203eec9454f
<acheronuk> where this commit has replaced it's context with a new format equivalent https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=konsole.git&a=commitdiff&h=27dec8d02f705c77eef45a2533bed203eec9454f
<acheronuk> sorry. this is the patch https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konsole/tree/debian/patches/debian-T-addition.diff?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> acheronuk: need to modify the patch to apply to the current version of main.cpp
<acheronuk> yes, I know. suppose I was really asking how to alter that line to the new format used
<clivejo> I would disable the patch by commenting out the line in the series file, edit main.cpp manually, run debuild -S which will warn about a source code change and create a diff.  The copy that diff into the old patch file, renable the patch and hopefully it should patch again
<clivejo> probably more elegant ways
<acheronuk> so..... options.add("T <value>", ki18n("Debian policy compatibility, not used"));
<acheronuk> becomes what?
<acheronuk> that is really what I'm asking
<blaze> man quilt
<acheronuk> I know how to use quilt
<clivejo> Id just leave that line as is
<clivejo> is it generating errors?
<acheronuk> It needs to change format as the rest have done http://paste.ubuntu.com/17294449/
<clivejo> options.add("T <value>",  ki18nc("@info:shell", "Debian policy compatibility, not used"));
<clivejo> ?
<clivejo> oh I see what you mean
<clivejo> thats a diff
<clivejo> I dont know
<clivejo> comment it out for the time being
<acheronuk> I would make educated guesses based on the examples in that diff, but it really would only be guesses
<acheronuk> so not happy with that
<clivejo> similar guesses here
<clivejo>     parser.addOption(QCommandLineOption(QStringList() << "T <value>", i18nc("@info:shell", "Debian policy compatibility, not used"))); would be my guess
<acheronuk> maybe ask the author of that commit or in #kde-devel?
<clivejo> acheronuk: good idea
<clivejo> see what T <value> is
<clivejo> and if its still valid
<acheronuk> http://marc.info/?l=konsole-devel&m=125168668230951
<clivejo> acheronuk: what would your guess be?
<acheronuk> parser.addOption(QCommandLineOption(QStringList() << "T", ki18n("Debian policy compatibility, not used"), QStringLiteral("value")));
<acheronuk> but really a stab in the dark
<acheronuk> based on the changes to  options.add("p <property=value>", ki18nc("@info:shell", "Change the value of a profile property."));
<acheronuk> example
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Sure try it :)
<acheronuk> I've emailed the guy who did the git.reviewboard.kde.org on that part, as suggested on #kde-devel
<acheronuk> it's in unstable, so can't see any huge hurry to fix it, so may as well take the time to ask
<jimarvan> love english summer weather
 * jimarvan still dripping from motorbike ride...
<acheronuk> you're in the minority then jimarvan 
<jimarvan> cornwall for evah! :))
<jimarvan> have have more chances to win the lottery than to get 3 days of sunshine consecutively :P
<renee77> hey
<soee_> o/
<renee77> :)
<renee77> when installing kubuntu and partitioning through installation, is it standard gpt or msdos?
<soee_> msdos ?
<renee77> parition table
<renee77> partition table
<soee_> hmm im not sure, i doubt it has anything to do with msdos
<renee77> it was till 4 weeks ago msdos
<renee77> it has been a standard for a very long time
<pekkari> renee77: I just check and Ubuntu 16.04 seems to use dos partition table
<renee77> Now uefi is comming up and I was wondering why gpt was not chosen as standard
<renee77> thanks pekkari
<jimarvan> hmm
<renee77> whats up ?
<jimarvan> isn't there an option?
<renee77> In what way?
<jimarvan> to choose different partioning when installing on an entire disk?
<renee77> only when using partitioning tool
<jimarvan> ye
<renee77> not through expertmode
<renee77> while installing
<jimarvan> aaaaah gotcha
<jimarvan> hmm
<pekkari> I should say that more than uefi is comin,g is a bios is disappearing...
<jimarvan> not even with custom?
<renee77> nope
<jimarvan> hmm ok
<jimarvan> good suggestion, to consider! ;)
<renee77> yes that was why I was asking pekkari :)
<pekkari> it's yet possible to find components that has limited support of uefi(for instance, graphic cards)
<pekkari> but it's quite rare
<renee77> Through but when having those different partitioning should be available but not standard I think (just wondering)
<renee77> true
<renee77> One last question for today, will be bugging tomorow again :) How about secure boot? Is it available through install for regular user?
<renee77> (I know it can be defined by user after install, but one have to do some research and have some knowledge of terminal etc)
<renee77> See u tomorow bye all have a nice evening (or day)
<pekkari> I should be surprised if the expert mode allows you to do that now
<pekkari> I didn't give it a try though
<renee77> ah ok been experimenting with gentoo to get more understanding of linux,
<renee77> and there it could and also seemed doable within kubuntu
<renee77> with root rights 
<renee77> but will give it a try :)
<renee77> to see if it can with Kubuntu but I think it is only possible after install and not during install.
<renee77> Thanks pekkari for your help :)
<pekkari> so many of the tricks you can see in gentoo are doable in several other distros
<renee77> yes they are and also implementable I think
<pekkari> the proble can be if you happen to reach different versions of the software you want to tune
<pekkari> or distro specific tricks like how to handle multiple instances of tomcat, or several configs in openvpn
<renee77> That is true but I am trying to target common use of os for most users
<renee77> security is more and more becoming a very real part of installing an os
<renee77> thats why I asked of secure boot as one important module provided by uefi
<pekkari> I agree, so many big businesses are now pointing to Trusted Computing technologies
<renee77> :)
<pekkari> telco community for instance is getting its trusted computing projects to get this done in openstack
<renee77> Ah going to search for that one. 
<renee77> it didn't cross my path :) I hope to meet you again thanks for giving some insight :)
<renee77> have to go now :(
<pekkari> artifacts.opnfv.org/opnfvdocs/docs/opnfvsecguide/compute/trust.html
<renee77> have it thanks!
<pekkari> sure, you'll see me often 
<renee77> great!
<soee_> uhm, Apple Designs New File-System To Succeed HFS+
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-14
<jimarvan> good night guys see ya tomorrow :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<jimarvan> good morning to all :)
<pekkari> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> I'm still getting this warning : dpkg: warning: subprocess old pre-removal script returned error exit status 5 ... wonder if there's a fix being worked on rather than a workaround?
<BluesKaj> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-340_340.96-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<acheronuk> plasma 5.6.5 https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.6.5.php
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I must have missed the packagers release announcement
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> @marcinsagol your not doing your job!!
<mamarley> Xenial still needs FW5.23 staged too.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I was diving today ;)
<aektzim> see ya later peeps! ;)
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> can I klear out the plasma staging PPA?
<yofel> if you don't need the content, sure
<clivejo> Im not sure
<clivejo> I think there are parts of plasma stuck in the upload to archive
<acheronuk> Applications as well https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.04.2.php
<acheronuk> stuck?
<clivejo> havent actually made it into the archive
<acheronuk> in proposed? or something else?
<acheronuk> plasma-desktop 5.6.4 is stuck in proposed
<acheronuk> hence getting 5.5.5 on the daily build isos I presume
<clivejo> kleared staging-plasma PPA and kopy across FW.5.23
<clivejo> yofel: is there any way to get the staging script to bump framework build deps for plasma ?
<yofel> yes, either involves code, or maybe you can just put the frameworks build-dep list into the plasma build-dep json file
<clivejo> its bumping plasma build deps
<clivejo> but Id like it to automatically bump frameworks too
<yofel> try adding the contents of dev-package-name-lists/frameworks-yakkety.json into dev-package-name-lists/plasma-yakkety.json
<clivejo> Im in the middle of a staging run
<clivejo> I think last last I looped and run the bump script manual on each package
<clivejo> last time
<clivejo> does this script download stuff twice?
<clivejo> plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.6.5.tar.xz
<clivejo>      45,917,596 100%  184.47kB/s    0:04:03 (xfr#1, to-chk=0/1)
<yofel> it shouldn't ..
<clivejo> uscan: Newest version of plasma-workspace-wallpapers on remote site is 5.6.5, specified download version is 5.6.5
<clivejo> looks like it is
<yofel> yes, but there should be a symlink pointing to the tarball so uscan skips the download
<yofel> that's how it's supposed to work at least
<clivejo> mustnt be working
<acheronuk> clivejo: not far off what I/we/you thought last night http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/applications/konsole.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=e723c2b2b34dd4b5d237eb407876d007eb80f11a 
<clivejo> nice one, wanna do a merge request for it?
<acheronuk> just doing it
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> what version of plasma will Yakkety have?
<clivejo> 5.7.?
<yofel> might as well
<yofel> depends on qt
<clivejo> debian seem to be working on it
<yofel> they are, but the packaging is slightly mental in places so you cannot just use it as-is in ubuntu (not source-only upload compatible)
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> and the Ubuntu guy who works on it is on holidays
<clivejo> maybe we should all go on holidays until September
<yofel> I'm testbuilding a modified qtbase that might build. If that works the change would probably just need another rebuild later on
<clivejo> locally?
<clivejo> or on LP?
<yofel> local
 * clivejo wonders why qa page isnt picking up plasma 5.6.5 uploads
<yofel> because all sources are still "Pending"
<clivejo> what is LP doing!
<acheronuk> just pulled an old laptop out of the cupboard to maybe test some things on.... kde4 looks OLD! 
<yofel> ok no, qtbase failed to build because qtdoc is too old. *sigh*
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> disappointing :(
<clivejo> chat later
<acheronuk> neon built it, did they not?
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you going to upgrade the laptop
<acheronuk> yes, just not sure with yet.
<acheronuk> *what with
<clivejo> kubuntu of course!
<acheronuk> hmm... "battery capacity is at 30%. This means your battery is broken...."
 * sick_rimmit Snivel Achoo!
 * sick_rimmit feeling poorly
 * acheronuk passes lemsip
 * sick_rimmit Hmmmm slurp
<sick_rimmit> Thank acheronuk 
<clivejo> look acheronuk konsole is UNSTABLE!
<acheronuk> KCI is a fine one to throw around accusations like that!
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> anyone know where packagekitqt5Config.cmake is built?
<acheronuk> what supplies it?
<clivejo> thats the question
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/yakkety/packagekit-qt
<acheronuk> I think?
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/amd64/libpackagekitqt5-dev/filelist
<clivejo> got it
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you understand the KCI config on Blue Systems git?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-15
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, I've only taken a brief look at that KCI code
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.04.2.php
<mamarley> clivejo: I just tried the staged Plasma 5.6.5 packages on my Yakkety VM.  Looks good, I don't see any problems. :)
<acheronuk> just installing here as well
<clivejo> such brave souls!
<acheronuk> lol. in a VM I just took a snapshot of to be on the safe side? hardly!
<clivejo> could you check the recent documents if they open?
<acheronuk> seems ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> :/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<soee_> so in Ubuntu all QT version are considered valid/working when they work on phones ?
<acheronuk> well, it does say in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xXhsnTwzvm5p6gDbUrDpRPSJV9tX4SHCptC9yUYCMmE/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=437316384
<acheronuk> under "desktop testing" that "plasma desktop starts up" is in todo for testing
<yofel> soee_: they are considered valid/working when they don't break stuff. 
<yofel> Which is also why I didn't consider 5.6.0 as usuable either
<soee_> yofel: what did they break for us ?
<yofel> I don't know specifically, but even upstream kde admitted that 5.6.0 had known issues - that's why plasma 5.7 explicitly requires >= 5.6.1
<yofel> ok, another try for qtbase without docs
<soee_> :)
<acheronuk> yofel: how are you doing that? from debian git packaging?
<yofel> no, I just used what's in debian testing
<yofel> i.e. pull-debian-source qtbase-opensource-src
<acheronuk> oh. I tried this earlier, but I'm sure my downgrading of the build-deps would make it unusable https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/qt5test/+build/10022156
<yofel> looks fine as a boostrap though
<yofel> should just need another rebuild once the tools are there
<acheronuk> yofel: I figured it would need a rebuild
<yofel> feel free to continue with the rest of qt5 if you want to
<yofel> then clive can at least work on plasma if he wants to
<acheronuk> honestly I just tried that and was amazed it worked!
<acheronuk> I'll have a look at the rest of qt5 later. don't know if my skills are quite up to that yet...
<shadeslayer> yofel: perhaps someone should bump the version in kde-l10n-common?
<shadeslayer> it's at 15.12.3 at the moment
<yofel> yes? that's what we have in the archive?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ok :P
<shadeslayer> did not realizie 
<yofel> dunno if clive tried building anything newer yet
<acheronuk> on a fresh YY install from daily iso with no ppas, plasma-desktop-date 5.6.4 has breaks: kde-l10n-** (<=4:15.12.3-0ubuntu3~) 
<acheronuk> while those language packs are at 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2, meaning installing one uninstalls plasma-desktop and plasma-desktop-data 
<acheronuk> or updating plasma-desktop from the iso version of 5.5.5 to 5.6.4 uninstalls the language pack you set on installation
<acheronuk> so is that why plasma-desktop 5.6.4 on YY is stick in proposed? and doesn't get on the daily isos?
<yofel> oh, might be
<clivejo> I keep meaning to do a kde-l10n update
<clivejo> but just dont have the internet connection for it!
<clivejo> and I think I can hear thunder again, so Im gonna shut down
<soee_> Trojita 0.7 with GPG encryption is available
<acheronuk> yofel: no option but to do QT5.6 according to this I think https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/tree/debian/README.source
<yofel> bummer, I hoped it would be able to use the old doc management from 5.5
<yofel> acheronuk: to disable docs building, look for the *build-arch-indep rules and comment out the contents. That should prevent the docs from getting built
<acheronuk> presumably would then have to adjust the control and install files to suit?
<yofel> the install file probably. The control file I would leave alone. The binary will just be empty
<mamarley> clivejo: How has running Yakkety been recently?  I am considering upgrading so that I may help more with the testing.
<clivejo> fine bar the Nvidia driver issues
<clivejo> but Im holding those packages and havent had any problems since
<clivejo> the archive is a bit broken at the moment
<clivejo> but 5.6.5 seems stable enough for me
<clivejo> Ive apps 16.04.1 installed here too
<mamarley> clivejo: Any idea when 5.23 and 5.6.5 might be staged for Xenial?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> When its been tested in Yakkety
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> There still a few packaging issues with plasma
<acheronuk> yofel: tried with one of the quicker building QT packages, and have that working. I'll see what I can do over the next few days
<yofel> thanks!
<acheronuk> it's a useful learning experienced if nothing else
<mamarley> clivejo: What still needs testing in Yakkety for 5.6.5?  I can test it with my VM.
<clivejo> discover needs attention
<clivejo> I added a misisng build dependancy
<clivejo> then reverted it
<clivejo> then confused myself
<mamarley> OK, I am testing Discover now.
<clivejo> its probably not installed the 5.6.5 version
<mamarley> clivejo: It is reporting 5.6.5, but the Install buttons all seem to be grayed out and if I select "Update" it seems to get stuck on the "Loading" screen and spin CPU.
<mamarley> I doubt those are packaging problems though.
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/log/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> it was looking for libpackagekitqt5-dev
<clivejo> so I gave it libpackagekitqt5-dev
<clivejo> but it was still FTBFS
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-16
<jimarvan> good morning beautiful people! :D
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<acheronuk> QT 5.7 https://www.qt.io/qt-news/qt-company-releases-qt-5-7-new-qt-3d-module-user-interface-library-leveraging-modern-c11-updated-licensing-offering/
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you going to package Qt5.7?
<acheronuk> not sure if I can manage 5.6.1 yet!
<clivejo> acheronuk yofel: do you reckon FW5.23 are ready for backport - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.23.0_yakkety.html
<acheronuk> I have only tested briefly in a VM, so can't really say
<clivejo> we need some more Yakkety users!
<clivejo> guinea piggies
<yofel> just backport it and if we know that something breaks apply the fix to yakkety as well
<BluesKaj> wow, the weather network was using 4GB of memory on FF, total usage dropped from 5.5 to 1.5 as soon as I closed the tab 
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> someone understood pre-caching too literally..
<clivejo> thats a lot of weather
<clivejo> maybe they distributing weather modelling to end users
<BluesKaj> chrome uses 0.1 GB on the weather network 
<clivejo> oh sugar pops
<acheronuk> Is KCI fallen over, turned off, or just very quiet?
<soee> o/
<yofel> clivejo turned kci off IIRC?
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> Ah. I remember you were turning off the daily build.
<yofel> clivejo: can one selectively enable only unstable?
<clivejo> probably, but I dont know how
<yofel> hm
<soee> how do i turn off kmail notfication on my phone (kdeconnect)?
<jimarvan> clivejo: talked with my boss today, I will embed openstreetmap.org map on our website! :D
<jimarvan> thank you so much for your help
<clivejo> did you take any mapillary imagery?
<jimarvan> not yet no
<jimarvan> toooooooooooo much work for me these weeks
<jimarvan> :(
<jimarvan> I want to prepare for the 2nd dojo and I just can't find time not even for that
<clivejo> its just an app you run when you're travelling
<jimarvan> oh! :D
 * jimarvan googles it
<clivejo> http://www.mapillary.com
<jimarvan> thanks
<jimarvan> omg that is awesome, is it easy to edit the places and add them?
<jimarvan> I will share it to Newquay Facebook group, so everyone in Newquay gets involved
<clivejo> OSM cant use Streetview due to licencing, but we can use Mapillary
<clivejo> helps armchair mappers like me map areas I dont know!
<clivejo> and the images are CC-BY-SA
<soee> Qt 5.7.0 Officially Is Out
 * mamarley has upgraded his systems to Yakkety! :)
<mamarley> Pretty painless except for the nvidia-340 snapd monkeybusiness.
<acheronuk> great :)
<mamarley> I like the name too.  It makes me think about old-timey rock-and-roll music. :)
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: do you have a date for the next Dojo?
<acheronuk> was wondering that as well
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: 
<sick_rimmit> Yes mate, Dojo is last Thursday in each month.
<sick_rimmit> I can't publish article to website, as the login doesn't work
<acheronuk> 30th then
<acheronuk> noted
 * soee_ spots Plasma 5.7 beta just around the corner ... ;-)
<acheronuk> yes. looks very good https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.6.95.php
<genii> mamarley: I have a Q regarding nvidia-340 whether ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa is any different than ubuntu restricted repository version
<genii> Or, if someone else may know :)
<mamarley> genii: The nvidia-340 from graphics-drivers doesn't have the ill-fated snapd patch, but other than that, they are pretty much the same.
<mamarley> soee_: acheronuk: I also noticed that there are some Qt 5.6.1 packages in yakkety-proposed, but they are all in dependency wait because there is no qtbase package uploaded yet.
<genii> mamarley: OK, thanks. Trying to figure if black boxes of #k user's issue is due to something in the restricted driver
<soee_> i doubt that Qt 5.6 will land in Yakkety any soon
<acheronuk> mamarley:  yes, I'm just test building qt 5.6.1 and saw there were those in the main archive
<mamarley> soee_: Have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtscript-opensource-src
<mamarley> If it is in -proposed, I wouldn't think it would be that far in the future.
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<soee_> yes and see how many critical bugs there are
<soee_> and high priority :)
<soee_> clivejo: did you pushed magic Backports button ?
<acheronuk>  /me pokes launchpad
 * acheronuk can't type
<mamarley> acheronuk: In my experience, kicking and fish-slapping tend to work better. :p
<acheronuk> ha. it must have heard me! published at last
<mhall119> soee_: I was told that Mirv will look at 5.6.1 for yakkety when he's back from some time off
 * clivejo thinks we should invest in a cattle prod for LP
<acheronuk> lol. out of ppa space
<clivejo> is Qt that big?
<acheronuk> I'm up to 6 source packages (108.9 MiB), 164 binary packages (2.0 GiB)
<clivejo> which PPA is it?
<clivejo> ah found it
<clivejo> how big would let you away?
<acheronuk> https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/images/qt5_build_deps.png
 * jimarvan waves
<acheronuk> built up to qttools, but need to rebuild up to their one againt for the doc packages. Then the rest
 * acheronuk grrrr typing
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtscript-opensource-src/5.6.1+dfsg-2
<clivejo> wheres that coming from?
<acheronuk> what about it? that is in the main archive but did not build as no qtbase 5.6 for it to build against
<clivejo> oh, just found it in a search
<acheronuk> I saw it and thought "huh"
<clivejo> how much space would let you away?
<clivejo> Ill request more space for you 
<acheronuk> this is 12 GB, but they have a lot other than just the QT in there: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+packages
<acheronuk> so maybe 10 would be safe?
<acheronuk> I knew qt was big, but didn't realise there was quite so much of it in addition to qtbase
<ahoneybun> clivejo: Linode just uped all their plans for VPS by 1 GB
<ahoneybun> so my plan has 2GBs of RAM once I move to KVM
<ahoneybun> still on Xen
<mamarley> Except in Tokyo.
<ahoneybun> oh?
<mamarley> Yeah, that region is apparently full so no upgrades there.
<ahoneybun> mm I use the Georiga one since its the next state from me
<clivejo> thats handy, you can pop over to the DC to turn it off and on again
<mamarley> Georgia borders my state too but it would still take like 6 hours to get there :)
<clivejo> it sucks being on an Island
<mamarley> (And involve going through a third state, unless you wanted to be really inefficient.)
<clivejo> wonders how 108.9 MiB of source can generate 2GiB of binary!
<clivejo> self replicating super Qt
<soee_> ;)
<clivejo> acheronuk: is there much more of Qt to upload
<acheronuk> clivejo: see https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/images/qt5_build_deps.png
<clivejo> I seen its, its very pretty
<acheronuk> everything down to qttools is done, but needs a rebuild
<acheronuk> everything under qttools still to do
<clivejo> almost like a swan
<acheronuk> ummm.. yes
<clivejo> are you using debians packaging?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> much of a diff?
<acheronuk> not sure really - ubuntu is still on 5.6.0 in their staging, so didn't look too hard
<clivejo> wonder could we setup KCI to build QT too, like Neon is doing
<clivejo> you can be the Qt expert :)
 * acheronuk shrinks back in horror
<yofel> probably..
<clivejo> it might be nice to build FW5.23 and Plasma 5.6.5 on Qt5.6.1
<clivejo> I was going to backport FW5.23 today but I just cant get into the mindset to do it
<clivejo> Ill wait for acheronuk to backport Qt
<acheronuk> will take a day or 2, as have to do a lot of waiting on the deps
<clivejo> LP still being super slow
<acheronuk> and no guarantee I won't hit trouble I can't solve either
<acheronuk> LP = slow, and just a lot of waiting anyway with this
 * clivejo is having lots of fun with insurance companies
<acheronuk> insurance != fun
<clivejo> I know, robbing pack of *beep*
<clivejo> oh lovely, after all that they dont insure in N. Ireland
<clivejo> why didnt they tell me that when I entered my f'in address
<clivejo> but no, 6 pages later
<acheronuk> that's mean. or stupid
<clivejo> oh now theres a bargain
<clivejo> Right Choice Insurance fully comp for only £6,000
<acheronuk> ????????
 * acheronuk faints
 * clivejo counts his Bitcoins
<clivejo> nowhere near it
 * clivejo rattles his collect box
<clivejo> FFS The cheapest quote is Santander but they dont recognise my registration.  Yet another Cameron lie about merging the DVLA to one base in Swansea being better for everyone!
<acheronuk> I shall leave that building and say goodnight I think. :)
<clivejo> I think Ill do the same
<clivejo> driving me nuts
<ahoneybun> clivejo: ovidiu-florin seems like Linode want to move my request foreward
<clivejo> what request was that?
<ahoneybun> some servers
<ahoneybun> well nodes
<clivejo> any details on what we can have?
<ahoneybun> looking at a 24gb ssd for the Dojo and maybe a 48gb one for dev
<ahoneybun> that's what I asked
<soee_> almost 2 years bug and still no fix: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/775691/linux/vsync-issue-nvidia-prime-ux32vd-with-gt620-m-/7
<clivejo> <yofel> clivejo: can one selectively enable only unstable?
<clivejo> appears so - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_build_yakkety_unstable/
<clivejo> Ive just triggered yakkety unstable
<soee_> clivejo: why nothing builds here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.23.0_xenial.html ?
<clivejo> soee_: I havent uploaded anything yet
<soee_> ah i see
<clivejo> I went to start it this morning and wasnt in the mind set
<clivejo> soee_: acheronuk is working on Qt 5.6.1
<soee_> clivejo: good to hear as this is Plasma 5.7 blocker :/
<clivejo> indeed
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-17
<clivejo> might make sense to schedule one of these per night ie yakkety_unstable, yakkety_stable, xenial_unstable and xenial_stable
 * clivejo wonders if LP has a quiet time
<soee_> do we need xenial stable builds ?
<soee_> what is there >
<soee_> Choqok 1.6 Beta 1
<acheronuk> now kf5. yes?
<soee_> yup
<jimarvan> good morning! :D
<acheronuk> hi jimarvan :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi01> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> hola!
<shadeslayer> jussi01: how's it going :D
<clivejo> sitter: LP is throwing HTML errors via the API and its causing KCI to fail packages which are actually building.  One such example is http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/lastFailedBuild/console
<clivejo> is it posible to retry this failed condition a couple of times before throwing the error and failing the entire package?
<clivejo> error is triggered in /var/lib/jenkins/ci-tooling/lib/lp.rb:152
<sitter> of course it is possible
<sitter> a handy helper called Retry.retry_it can help you do that
<clivejo> or maybe you have a better idea of the proplem and fix
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<jimarvan> hey :D
<jimarvan> hmm when is the next Dojo?
<jimarvan> need to plan it with my vacations! :>
<BluesKaj> Dojo?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I 'think' everything Qt5.6 that plasma needs has built. Will need to go over and check build logs to make sure no nasty surprise lurks in those. 
<acheronuk> will do the rest if/when I can work out where or where they are needed for, or just for the hell of it
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: follow on dojo from this http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-dojo-ninja-developer-training/
<acheronuk> jimarvan: last Thurs of the month it was said yesterday, so 30th June
<BluesKaj> sounds intersting acheronuk, but I have no computer language training.
<clivejo> sitter: how do I find out what URI that code is sending to LP?
<clivejo> what is response = http.request_get(uri, 'Cache-Control' => 'max-age=0') doing?
<clivejo> would adding s-maxage=300 maybe help reduce the load on LP webserver?
<sick_rimmit> Hi friends
<sick_rimmit> Party time later
<sick_rimmit> I been ill for last couple of days, I be OK for tonight, but bit bunged up and cough
<ahoneybun> party?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-party-4-the-gathering-of-halflings/
<clivejo> What are you waiting for ? Book the party in your diary now.
<clivejo> Friday 17th June 19:00 UTC.
<ahoneybun> oh forgot about that
<jimarvan> :D
<sitter> clivejo: you find out what uri is by looking up the relevant code path
<sitter> clivejo: maxage won't do anything. we care about live results. if we can't get them then we want to handle that manually
<sitter> i.e. by retrying or not retrying or doing something else
<acheronuk> clivejo: oh. I though that was a past one. oops!
<clivejo> its tonight!
<acheronuk> so I realise NOW
 * sick_rimmit Returns with a party frock
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> Stormy, windy, no power ... cool day
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> And phone network is dead I think :<
<pekkari> Hey sick_rimmit, where is the party going on?
<sick_rimmit> Hang on I get you link
<pekkari> thanks!
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<sick_rimmit> Room 1
<sick_rimmit> Password: welcome
<sick_rimmit> ;-)
<sick_rimmit> Ooops
<sick_rimmit> Kwin Crashed
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> *sings*
<jimarvan> haha
<jimarvan> gn everyone :D
<jimarvan> see ya tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Allll by myselfff
 * clivejo yawns
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> o/
<vip> hi ho
<acheronuk> ho!
<jimarvan> heeelloz! :)
<BluesKaj> o/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-19
<ahoneybun> mm plasma does not that my multimonitors
<ahoneybun> well krunner mostly
<ahoneybun> clivejo: how do I restart plasma shell?
<ahoneybun> mm krunner works only on one screen
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: did you figure out how to restart plasmashell? (in case not:  killall plasmashell && plasmashell & )
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: krunner works on both screens here (XX). My YY box is not hooked up to dual screen, but I can test it if you want.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm on Xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> With backports on
<DarinMiller> Me too on my main box (dual monitors).
<DarinMiller> So if you move your mouse to the 2nd monitor, krunner does not follow?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea just on the first (well to the left of me)
<DarinMiller> Hmmm, strange.
<DarinMiller> what if you change your primary monitor to the 2nd screen?
<DarinMiller> And good luck with that as that is buggy all the way thru to plasma 5.7....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not tried that
<DarinMiller> But 5.7 works most of the time, whereas plasma 5.5 does not work most of the time.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well we are on 5.6.4 with backports
<DarinMiller> 5.5 is broken for me on 3 of my systems. Had to move my wife back to 14.04 because of that problem.
<ahoneybun> switching main monitors seems to have helped
<DarinMiller> use xrandr to list your monitor names. then use  xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --primary
<ahoneybun> the system setting work
<DarinMiller> replace DVI-D-0 with your respective monitor names and you might see the bug.
<DarinMiller> the xrandr method allows up arrow action in the terminal to quickly switch between the 2. The sys setting will follow.
<ahoneybun> mm
<DarinMiller> What annoying is when plasma gets confused and make the wrong monitor the primary monitor even though both xrandr and Sys setting indicate the oppososite where the main panel lands.
<ahoneybun> that is odd
<DarinMiller> It was really bad before 5.6.4.  Now its intermittent.  One of the plasma devs wrote a blog why it was happening and thought they fixed it in 5.7.
<ahoneybun> thought?
<DarinMiller> The eliminated duplicate modules and had to exentisely rewrite the mechanics to make plasma work with the new QT.  Looking for the blog now...
<DarinMiller> They^
<DarinMiller> Here are some of the details in Martin's blog, but it's not the blog I was trying to find: https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/06/a-task-manager-for-the-plasma-wayland-session/
<ahoneybun> thanks DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Here it is: http://vizzzion.org/blog/2016/05/multiscreen-in-plasma-5-7-and-beyond/
<ahoneybun> sweet
<DarinMiller> But I am testing 5.7 on with QT 5.6 on Neon and it still has issue and plasm crashes when changing primary monitors and resolutions.  Though Neon has QT 5.6, not 5.6.1.  Not sure if QT 5.7 improves things either.
<acheronuk> everyone having the weekend off?
<acheronuk> clivejo: just for the hell of it to see what adding qt5.6.1 to yakkety would do http://paste.ubuntu.com/17532113/
<yofel> sounds about right without doing the private ABI transition
<acheronuk> yes it makes sense with what the debian transition status pages says, and what Mirv has test rebuilt in their qt ppa even taking into account that is only 5.6.0
<soee> so KDE Telpathy is dead right ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<acheronuk> soee: Is it? never used it
<soee> acheronuk: Martin Klapetek on ML wrote about new aintainters need for several thing and he mentioned also:
<soee> The last one and the biggest one - the 12 repos of KDE Telepathy. Now this project is effectively dead. It hasn't seen any real development for more than a year and basically is just on life support ever since the core team had to leave the project because of job and life constraints.
<soee> and i think it is installed by default but imo it should not be
<ahoneybun> I think it is
<acheronuk> soee: ah. http://martys.typepad.com/blog/2016/06/new-maintainers-wanted-kde-telepathy-kaccounts-plasma-notifications-and-others.html
<yofel> could someone please file a bug against kubuntu-meta regarding ktp?
<yofel> for 16.04 we'll have to live with having to support it though
<soee_> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1594193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1594193 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "KDE Telepathy should not be installed by default as it is not developed anymore" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-12
<gsilvapt> But that's odd because it worked a few runs ago :\
<DarinMiller> ensure to run the sbuild command from the konquest directory
<gsilvapt> check
<gsilvapt> It tries building the thing, but it failes
<gsilvapt> s/failes/fails
<gsilvapt> I'm putting the full output into pastebin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/44/
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24837116/
<DarinMiller> the last 2 commands in the optional step 11 in the sbuild instructions: 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/41/
<DarinMiller> mkdir -p /dev/shm/schroot/overlay/ 
<gsilvapt> I ran all of them
<gsilvapt> but lets try again
<DarinMiller> sbuild is working, good job!
<gsilvapt> But it should build? :| 
<teward> gsilvapt: it'll either build or not
<teward> if it fails to build start looking through logs
<gsilvapt> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/
<teward> to see *where* it dies, and quite possibly figure out why :P
<gsilvapt> It builds there so it should build locally, wouldn't it? 
<teward> gsilvapt: it should yes.  I should look into Jenkins-ing my package testbuilds... hmm
<teward> if it doesn't then something's odd
<gsilvapt> teward, in my machine, it says core dependencies are missing but it works in KCI :\
<teward> eh?
<gsilvapt> And I'm a complete noob in this topic, so I have no idea what could be wrong
<gsilvapt> lol
<gsilvapt> you said to look for where the build is failing. So I'm telling you where it fails :P 
<teward> gsilvapt: mind me asking where your altered source is?  I have a fully functional sbuild env. because of server teams :P
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: the build logs will land in ~/ubuntu/logs
<teward> also ^ that
<gsilvapt> I know, I've checked those
<teward> gsilvapt: pastebin the log maybe?
<teward> just curious where it's blowing up :p
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/204/
<gsilvapt> here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24837153/
<gsilvapt> It fails checking for dependencies...
<gsilvapt> Or maybe this line: Not cleaning session: cloned chroot in use
<gsilvapt> Not sure
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt:  I suspect something is not quite right with your sbuild. just a sec while I compare your log with mine...
<teward> that... looks vaguely like the evil issue which forced my upgrade to 16.04
<teward> DarinMiller: there was a bug with the gpg2 shift that introduced a lot of sbuild issues in the past...
<teward> gsilvapt: what's running on the system you are running sbuild on?
<teward> 14.04?  16.04?  17.04?
<gsilvapt> Bah, I'm useless guys, I can't help you debugging this! xD 
<gsilvapt> 16.04
<teward> gsilvapt: might I ask where your source code sits, so I can test build on an sbuild I know works?
<teward> alternatively, upload to a PPA to let it build, but i'm not working with secret code though :p
 * teward digs up his schroots
<gsilvapt> teward, https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konquest
<teward> *pulls a copy*
<teward> oh thank god it's git xD
<gsilvapt> :P 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #258: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/258/
<teward> the very obvious question: where's the core konquest source code :p
<teward> *yawns, and sips coffee*
<teward> my brain isn't working proper this evening :)
<gsilvapt> teward, I managed to get the tarballs using get-kci-tarball
<gsilvapt> You know what? I'm deleting all this and starting from scratch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/47/
<teward> ah, one of the few things I don't have :P
<teward> DarinMiller: ^ got a link to where I can just pull a tarball?  Scripts don't like me :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #43: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/8/
<teward> mmkay then gsilvapt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/12/
<teward> my *guess* is it needs something not on your system, or it's missing other things, but I am not 100% sure.  The fact it builds in CI makes me think it's a local env. issue
<gsilvapt> yup, this has to be me, totally
<gsilvapt> I picked this one in specific for this reason.
<teward> if only I had the tarball of konquest's code, because I don't.
<gsilvapt> Also, deleting everything from the machine didn't work
<gsilvapt> So I'm going through the process of setting up sbuild again just to ensure all is correct
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #241: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/32/
<clivejo> you could grab the package from the unstable PPA and build it locally?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #258: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #309: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/309/
<clivejo> teward: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=konquest&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<teward> uhm stupid question:
<teward> how's that *ahead* of gsilvapt's branch
<teward> in terms of versioning
 * teward thinks a rebasing is in order
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, since you use sbuild and schroot more often, I have a few running sessions. Shouldn't those automatically close? 
<teward> gsilvapt: schroot -e --all-sessions
<teward> and no they won't expire if your sbuildrc and such aren't *set* to autoexpire the sessions
<teward> esp. on failing sessions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/37/
<gsilvapt> so I have to run that command after a failing session? 
<teward> or update your sbuildrc
<teward> hang on a moment
<teward> i've got fifty windows open...
<teward> *beings pruning windows*
<gsilvapt> I believe this is set to keep only successful sessions. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/15/
<gsilvapt> purge_session = 'successful'
<gsilvapt> Okay, that is exactly the opposite. only remove successful xD 
<teward> gsilvapt: that will only close successful sessions
<gsilvapt> But having many sessions open can or cannot interfere with further builds? 
<teward> it'll take up system resources but shouldn't interfere
<gsilvapt> and what about build_directory and build_deps? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #179: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #195: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/16/
<teward> i usually purge them all but i'm running sbuild on a limited-disk-space environment so eh
<teward> clivejo: thank you
<gsilvapt> clivejo, I almost forgot. I need your help with https://cgit.kde.org/lskat.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt . I have no clue what to do with this line: find_package(Phonon4Qt5 CONFIG REQUIRED)
<teward> gsilvapt: your changes appear to be in the Kubuntu unstable repository - i'm running the local build now let's see if it blows up :p
<teward> i'll share logs when done
<gsilvapt> Ok, I'll keep myself awake for a few more minutes to see how that goes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/22/
<gsilvapt> thanks and sorry for the trouble, teward 
<teward> well that all depends on how long these schroot updates take :P
<teward> gsilvapt: no trouble at all
<teward> i'm bored right now, and need SOMETHING to occupy my time
<teward> otherwise i'll go lie in bed bored :p
<clivejo> gsilvapt: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Phonon4Qt5&mode=filename&suite=artful&arch=any
<teward> oh that's what's taking the eternity - all the Qt libraries xD
<gsilvapt> No no, that's not it. The versioning. What should I put in there? What does Config required means? 
<gsilvapt> I found the package, just was unsure about the "config required" part
<clivejo> the -dev package should provide it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/42/
<teward> unrelated it's times like this I wish I had full gigabit...
<clivejo> teward: you could port some of those games to KF5
<teward> probably.  but as my internet sucks hard and schroots don't have all the libraries... :p
<teward> or rather, my *parent's* internet sucks hard
<teward> MY internet is ten times this speed...
<teward> (schroot is slow)
<gsilvapt> clivejo, teward only lskat and ksudoku is missing, AFAIK
<teward> (this is a reason I don't do development work at home usually, and just borrow my workplace's resources)
<teward> gsilvapt: targetBuildEnv = Artful, or do you need me to run older builds as well (Xenial, etc.)
<gsilvapt> Artful is the one I'm using
<teward> (currently running Artful builds)
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: this is my sbuild log of konquest https://paste.ubuntu.com/24837352/
<acheronuk> also the reason why we sometimes do packing on remote containers with a fast connection
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/47/
<teward> DarinMiller: that looks like a successful build :)
<acheronuk> *packaging
<teward> acheronuk: TELL me about it.
<teward> acheronuk: i use an 8GB VDS from RamNode usually as my build env - 2 dedicated CPUs are nice.
<teward> i also use my own laptop when on DECENT internet.
<teward> my parents, they just don't want to pay more
<teward> thank you it downloaded all it needs finally >.>
<DarinMiller> teward: yes, but the goal was to help gsilvapt fix his sbuild enviro....
<gsilvapt> Okay, that definitely worked for you DarinMiller :( 
<teward> DarinMiller: true
<teward> DarinMiller: i think he's got more than just a build env. problem
<gsilvapt> Being a noob doesn't help, I know :D 
<teward> the last time I saw such schroot problems I had a whole slew of issues with kernel, permissions, etc.
<teward> gsilvapt: we were all there at one point :)
<clivejo> we have some Linode containers available, but need to work your way up the ninja ladder for one of those :)
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: does your konquest parent directory look something like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24837352/ 
<teward> hmm... if only I had more IPs, I'd be happy to provide some LXD containers on my VDS for use as packaging environments
<teward> but i'm out of IPs.
<teward> (E: All Allocated)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/44/
<clivejo> teward: you can map them to port?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/270/
<teward> clivejo: E: Uncaffeinated, please rephrase?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/50/
<teward> (caffeine helps me operate, i've had none)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/49/
<clivejo> our linode containers all share the same IP, just connect to each one on a different port
<teward> clivejo: i could do that.  The evil is, port forwarding is a little headachey on `iptables`.  Doable though.  I just have to get off my butt and set it up :p
<teward> i'm a fan on 1:1 NAT tho.
<teward> personally :)
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, in which line is that? 
<teward> oh geez, what did I do now to that box... *thinks he fubar'd networking*
<teward> clivejo: what's the OS you install on the linodes, if I may ask?
<gsilvapt> you mean this? /home/darin/ubuntu/
<clivejo> 16.04 by default, but each person can install their own
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/14/
<DarinMiller> oops wrong link above: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24837401/
<teward> clivejo: ah, nice, I tend to spin up Xenial containers by default :)
<gsilvapt> Well, I'm comparing your log with mine and you have loads of stuff that I don't have 
<gsilvapt> lol
<clivejo> I know Simon and Rik have theirs customised with all kinds of bells and whistles
<gsilvapt> *even in the beginning*
<teward> clivejo: would 3 additional containers be useful here?  :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/16/
<teward> so we can give gsilvapt one.
<teward> (after all DESTROY THE CONTAINERS if needed :P)
<gsilvapt> There are things missing but I think it is related with the fact my build failed and yours succeeded
<clivejo> I'd like for him to play with things locally for a while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #166: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/166/
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24837451/ 
<teward> clivejo: mmkay, I'm happy to give free space to other *buntu projects :)
<teward> *literally* have a ton of RAM still even after condensing *all* my VPSes into one location)
<gsilvapt> thanks teward but I think I too prefer breaking my computer first and they break others :P 
<clivejo> we tend to use the containers for staging
<teward> indeed.
<teward> gsilvapt: well let me know, i've already broken ten containers and not broken the host :)
<clivejo> when we have hundreds of packages to process
<teward> I *did* fubar networking, but that was my fun ;)
<teward> fault*
<acheronuk> and my upload is **ap
<acheronuk> so a container helps
<teward> clivejo: well, let me know if you can use some spare system cycles for anything, i'm happy to give some cycles your way :)
<teward> (I already give the Server Team processes, but those're my automated builds i set up for nginx :P)
<clivejo> we have been luck so far
<clivejo> Linode and Bytemark have given us some pretty hefty machine power
<teward> nice.
<teward> DarinMiller: gsilvapt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24837482/
<teward> i'm not happy about Lintian fails but I don't care about them as much :P
<teward> so it does build proper.
<gsilvapt> :( 
<gsilvapt> Okay, what should I try to fix first? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/53/
<gsilvapt> I just went through the installation and setup process of sbuild...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/50/
<teward> gsilvapt: here's what I did
<teward> initial setup of sbuild, configured my mk-sbuild, my sbuildrc...
<teward> ... created the Artful chroot
<teward> ... used clivejo's link to the unstable repository (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=konquest&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter= )
<teward> did a `dget -u` on the Artful DSC file
<teward> ran an sbuild against the DSC file.
<teward> i call this the 'hackish' approach.
<gsilvapt> The only thing I'm bothered with is if I run schroot -c artul-amd64 -u root it gives this:
<teward> though I rebooted after installing sbuild, mk-sbuild, etc.
<clivejo> there is a tool in KA called gbp-ppa
<gsilvapt> W: Failed to change to directory ‘/home/gsilva/ubuntu/scratch’: No such file or directory
<gsilvapt> I: The directory does not exist inside the chroot.  Use the --directory option to run the command in a different directory.
<gsilvapt> W: Failed to change to directory ‘/home/gsilva’: No such file or directory
<gsilvapt> I: The directory does not exist inside the chroot.  Use the --directory option to run the command in a different directory.
<gsilvapt> W: Falling back to directory ‘/root’
<gsilvapt> There might be something poorly configured in my paths
<acheronuk> 2 of those lintian warnings are just a result of the way are CI versions things, the bad distribution is meh..., and the only one actually worth noting is the out of date standards
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/60/
<teward> acheronuk: I usually ignore the bad distribution thing.  It's usually because i forgot to change something on my host system :p
<teward> or because i use bogus names :)
<acheronuk> yeah. here things just don't know about artful yet
<teward> this system 'knows' about artful, but it ignores my changes to the debootstrap files.
<clivejo> teward: where do I know your nick from?
<acheronuk> lintian doesn't, but it's no matter
<teward> clivejo: #ubuntu-hardened, #ubuntu-quality, #ubuntu-release, or #launchpad, most likely
 * teward pulled a whois on you :P
<teward> i'm lurking in those channels *frequently*
<teward> *and* I bother the Security team too often :)
<clivejo> feel like 'bothering' the release team?!
<gsilvapt> So, no suggestion to fix this guys? 
<clivejo> gsilvapt: sorry, I use pbuild myself
<clivejo> maybe hit up Simon
<clivejo> he's a huge fan of simon build
<teward> gsilvapt: did you create /home/gsilva/ubuntu/ and /home/gsilva/ubuntu/scratch ?
<gsilvapt> yes, those two exist
<teward> clivejo: you mean to get the evil things that acheronuk and you emailed them and SABDFL about to get things out of the NEW queue for Proposed?
 * clivejo nods
<gsilvapt> lol, ok, I can talk with Simon to see if he knows what's upp
<gsilvapt> s/upp/up
 * acheronuk tens to use pbuilder also
<acheronuk> *tends
<teward> clivejo: if i remember, maybe.  But officially i'm not part of any Kubuntu teams ;)
<teward> they may take it as a "How did they get you to ask us" :p
<clivejo> I didnt email, I'm too afraid I'll say something I shouldn't
<teward> well acheronuk did pretty good emailing SABDFL in the email line too.
<acheronuk> better if pokes come direct from us
<teward> that *usually* gets people's attention :p
<teward> acheronuk: +1
 * clivejo is fed up poking
<teward> clivejo: there's a pipe over there in the corner if you want to switch to pummeling instead :)
 * clivejo takes his frsutation out on splitting logs
<clivejo> and shouting at his pup
<teward> I think infinity is just fed up with my incessant daily stabbing when I need nginx things moved... :P
<acheronuk> poor max!
<teward> and usually says "fine, done" xD
<clivejo> nothing poor about him!
<clivejo> he's a brat
<acheronuk> awwww. max is cute and well behaved
 * acheronuk runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/48/
<clivejo> anyone listening to it would thing his name is No or Don't
 * teward bends space underneath acheronuk's feet, making him run in place without moving.
<teward> Sue me, i've been watching Doctor Strange.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #171: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/146/
<clivejo> any ninjas want to look at kdeconnect ?
<clivejo> let me what the problem is and how to fix it?
<clivejo> even tell me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #18: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/18/
 * acheronuk cries at the FIX count on KCI
<clivejo> I don't think that worked very well :/
<clivejo> kopying staging packages to unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/17/
<acheronuk> I said it was not a good plan!
<acheronuk> I think...
<clivejo> did you?
<acheronuk> well, I said it would copy all the architectures, whether you want it to or not?
<acheronuk> no matter what the destination ppa is set at
<clivejo> must be some way of making KCI bit more clever
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #456: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/456/
<clivejo> oh its 2am, need to get to bed
<clivejo> night all
<acheronuk> night. same here :/
 * clivejo sharpens valorie's stick
<gsilvapt> Yea, same here but I'm checking with Simon if we can fix this tonight
<clivejo> if anyone can fix simonbuild, Simon can
<clivejo> teward: are you MOTU?
<gsilvapt> clivejo, do you need to run a command every time you reboot with pbuild?
<clivejo> reboot with it?
<clivejo> it just builds the package in a clean environment
<acheronuk> what reboot?
<clivejo> pbuilder artful build *dsc
<gsilvapt> According to Simon, I have to run a command that is in the tutorial every time I reboot my machine. It's stupid, he knows it but speeds builds a lot
<gsilvapt> ...
<gsilvapt> I'm starting to think simon build is not the best for me :D 
<clivejo> try peter build
<gsilvapt> simon build is now working
<gsilvapt> Damn package is definitely not intelligent
<teward> clivejo: I wish.  I'm just part of the server team.  I just lurk everywhere.
<teward> and try and help where I can.
<gsilvapt> It is now building properly. Thanks for all the help regardless guys!
 * clivejo high fives gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Now I'll be able to finish off those packages, clivejo :D
<teward> clivejo: i've got three other Universe packages on my radar though.
 * gsilvapt high-fives everyone 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #157: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/157/
 * teward can't high-five since he's a noncorporeal entity
<clivejo> cyber hi-5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #513: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/513/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: make sure you give Simon a cyber hi5
<gsilvapt> btw, after checking that the build is working, can/should I delete everything inside these directories?
 * clivejo loves triggering Simon
<clivejo> gsilvapt: I keep them as I have slow internet
 * acheronuk notices simion is still not in here
<teward> gsilvapt: if it succeeds it should erase the parts you told it to remove
<clivejo> just make sure you pull the packaging before working on it
<teward> but pull the packaging before working on anything
<teward> you're on an outdated version of that package, gsilvapt :P
<gsilvapt> My idea is to be able to test my changes and make sure the package still builds. After that, assuming I just copied 1/2 files, I can go back to the project's dir and push changes 
<clivejo> just remember KCI unstable can change very quickly
<clivejo> and number of people working on it
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: you saw they fixed your bug?
<gsilvapt> Good point, yea
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: yes I saw that.  Thats was fast!
<clivejo> Rik often robs my stuff 
<gsilvapt> Well, I'm off to bed. Not slightly tired but I need to stop being a night-owl
<gsilvapt> Take care all o/ 
<clivejo> good night gsilvapt
<acheronuk> clivejo: robs?
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: gn.  we try again tomorrow....
<clivejo> yeah 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #384: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/384/
<clivejo> you know I love fixing PIM and you rob my fun
<acheronuk> ohhhhhhhhhh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #368: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/368/
<acheronuk> I won't touch it from now on. have fun
<clivejo> LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #124: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #408: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/408/
<teward> clivejo: I should probably point out: I do a *lot* of trying to make things better - I tend to try and get my bootprints on the security team's "highlighted" Universe packages to try and contribute.
 * clivejo offers Rik a glass of whiskey
<acheronuk> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..
<teward> and then there's Wireshark, the evil chaotic thing that has an unending stream of security issues
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #210: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #19: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/19/
<teward> clivejo: oyi, where's my whiskey?  Actually, screw whiskey.  *pulls out a bottle of vodka*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #143: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #149: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/149/
<teward> it's late here too, and I *am* tired after walking 8 miles today.  good night :)
<clivejo> teward: do you run kubuntu?
<acheronuk> night. thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #109: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #103: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #133: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #225: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #132: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/132/
<clivejo> ok, night all for the second or third time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #383: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #358: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #95: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #176: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #162: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #393: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbruch build #429: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #25: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/25/
 * clivejo really leaves
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #308: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #181: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #186: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #179: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #317: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #415: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #196: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #167: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #176: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #211: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #324: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #19: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #401: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #161: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #59: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #221: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #48: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #8: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/8/
<acheronuk> wall of red :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #265: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #69: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #9: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #155: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #20: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #171: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #305: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #9: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #73: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #319: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #77: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #47: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #19: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #26: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #155: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #13: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #11: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #304: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #9: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #17: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #367: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #12: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #15: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #163: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #43: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #18: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #11: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #39: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #20: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #12: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #35: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #250: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #116: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #15: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #160: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgeography build #179: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgeography/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #8: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #135: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #231: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #57: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #50: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #77: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #175: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #252: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #28: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #98: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #15: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #325: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #218: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #57: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #20: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #12: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #16: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #53: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #123: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #85: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #266: FAILURE in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #188: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #129: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #101: FAILURE in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #236: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #28: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #141: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #132: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #269: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #167: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #150: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #109: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #237: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #52: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #132: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #154: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #38: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #292: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #257: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #58: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #131: STILL FAILING in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #20: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #19: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #20: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #38: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #110: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #43: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #43: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #290: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #66: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #164: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #121: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #71: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #39: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #27: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #205: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #31: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #259: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #77: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #38: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #27: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #40: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #39: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #276: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #43: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #19: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #24: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #310: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #259: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #37: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #43: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libqapt build #38: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libqapt/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #34: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #38: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #242: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #29: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #66: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #44: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #17: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #23: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #29: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #170: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg build #312: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #44: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #202: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #457: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #44: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #209: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #77: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #117: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #385: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #44: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #91: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #176: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #25: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #180: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #243: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #409: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #35: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #213: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #226: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #134: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #155: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #110: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #117: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #104: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #196: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #17: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #15: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #167: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #253: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #67: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #18: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #9: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #23: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #168: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #86: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #148: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #124: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #130: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #267: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #9: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #148: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #14: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #40: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #12: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #151: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #70: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #222: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #99: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #180: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #182: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #394: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #177: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #416: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #305: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #125: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbruch build #430: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #48: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #306: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #309: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #197: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #251: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #266: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #318: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #359: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #384: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #74: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #212: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #320: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #402: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #368: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #156: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #277: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #32: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #27: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #43: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #14: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #21: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #9: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #49: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #13: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #36: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #21: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #16: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #20: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #25: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #13: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #37: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #47: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #21: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #75: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #59: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #19: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #76: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #60: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #78: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #19: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #325: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #187: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #51: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #164: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #177: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #133: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgeography build #180: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgeography/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #39: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #238: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #168: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #69: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #270: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #72: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #75: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #102: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #326: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #514: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #78: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #211: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #163: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #70: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #28: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #43: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #369: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #165: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #172: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #96: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #291: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #67: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #142: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #116: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #287: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #111: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #156: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #156: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #214: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #210: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #189: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #68: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #20: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #137: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #184: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #10: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #105: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #38: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #67: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #24: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #45: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #23: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg build #313: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #258: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #118: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #24: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #37: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #41: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #92: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #129: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #23: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #45: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #38: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #122: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #29: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #50: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #45: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #44: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #77: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #288: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #78: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #148: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libqapt build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libqapt/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #29: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #190: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #136: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #27: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #83: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #22: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #269: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #266: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #13: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #44: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdcraw build #29: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdcraw/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #33: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #171: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #203: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #39: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #177: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #244: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #340: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #270: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #267: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #21: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #18: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #44: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #19: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #40: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #22: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #43: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #27: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #12: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #20: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #40: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #21: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #20: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #21: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #25: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #44: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #20: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #20: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #42: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #39: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #20: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #37: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #22: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #42: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #173: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #363: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #41: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #20: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #38: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #39: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #25: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #23: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #22: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #17: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #21: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #44: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #44: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #21: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #44: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #42: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #30: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #26: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #26: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #49: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #41: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #26: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #149: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #19: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #146: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #46: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #162: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #320: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #317: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #28: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalcore build #674: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalcore/674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #331: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #29: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #20: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #694: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #371: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #218: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #49: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #41: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #338: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #114: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #323: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #124: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #332: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #150: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #16: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #47: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #166: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #28: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #719: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #36: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #329: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #306: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmime build #683: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/683/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #161: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #688: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #15: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #42: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidentitymanagement build #677: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidentitymanagement/677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #54: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkleo build #325: STILL FAILING in 5.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkleo/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #307: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #36: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkleo build #326: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkleo/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #934: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/934/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #27: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #27: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailimporter build #321: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailimporter/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #733: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenlive build #896: FIXED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenlive/896/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kigo build #313: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kigo/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #50: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #220: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #274: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kget build #307: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kget/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #484: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #207: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #137: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #29: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #141: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #32: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #485: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #364: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #149: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #138: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #42: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #115: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #130: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #167: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #37: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #222: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #275: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #136: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #187: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #176: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #50: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #254: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #43: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #177: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #139: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #139: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #38: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #255: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #442: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #337: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #38: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #23: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #35: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #20: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #338: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #185: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #24: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #23: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #24: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #52: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #268: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #45: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #152: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #46: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #269: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #53: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #227: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #45: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #147: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #148: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #127: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #165: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #34: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #271: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #272: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1576: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1576: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1576: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1576: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #809: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #810: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/810/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #47: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #48: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #48: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #28: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #24: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #44: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #49: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/34/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #26: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #47: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #24: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #28: FIXED in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #31: FIXED in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #30: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #187: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #132: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #178: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #140: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/35/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @gsilvapt, I reviewed that MP but they is merge markers in the control file, you must have had a conflict. Those need removed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #28: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #123: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #339: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #49: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #29: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #124: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #340: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #43: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #50: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #125: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #341: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/51/
<gsilvapt> Hello all
<gsilvapt> I have these markers in git diff but I don't have those in my file in the local machine. In fact, I don't recall having any issues regarding merge issues
<gsilvapt> https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/lskat/+merge/325466
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #58: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #30: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #40: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/40/
<gsilvapt> Problem solved!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #29: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #28: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #27: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #191: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #42: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #20: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #22: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #25: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #34: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #27: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #38: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #206: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #22: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #29: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #30: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #35: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #68: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/68/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, there's something odd about debian/rules of this package: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24842226/
<gsilvapt> Potentially some misconfiguration of destination folders and such but I never worked on debian/rules :\ 
<gsilvapt> I tried trailing whitespaces but everything seems fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #47: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/55/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What package is it?
<gsilvapt> IrcsomeBot, kspaceduel
<teward> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie: ^
<teward> (because IRC Relay bots and nick highlighting don't work right)
<gsilvapt> Ah, didn't notice he was on, sorry
<teward> gsilvapt: he's on via the relay bot
<teward> that's what the message prefix between the < and > were.
 * teward runs relay bots for a few channels, most operate like that
<gsilvapt> Okay, got it
<gsilvapt> Thanks for explaining though
<gsilvapt> Btw, you can problem help me out if you have the time :) 
<teward> depends on the problem.  but i'm actually at work right now :P
<gsilvapt> Ah, okay. Sorry. I guess I can wait for tonight when more people are around and see if we can fix this :P 
<teward> gsilvapt: still sbuild?
<teward> or something else now?
<gsilvapt> Na, that's fixed. I have a build error related with debian/rules but I never worked in debian/rules and I don't know how to fix it. Log is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24842226/
<teward> gsilvapt: your core error is this one: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk: No such file or directory
<gsilvapt> Yes
<gsilvapt> I tried adding the exact line in debian/ksudoku.install and it didn't work either
<gsilvapt> Besides, usr/ was already specified
<teward> gsilvapt: add pkg-kde-tools to your build depends, or manually to your pristine chroot?
<gsilvapt> pkg-kde-tools is there
<teward> I... don't think it is.
<teward> have you gone into the pristine chroot and confirmed that?
<gsilvapt> I have no idea how to do that
<teward> because what it *looks* like to me based on the build-depends-dummy in your output is that it's not in the package build depends.
<gsilvapt> but pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.14) is in the b-d
<teward> note to self, stop running nessus scans from your laptop, it'll overheat and burn the system.
<teward> gsilvapt: the only reason I disagree with that is because it's not able to find it
<teward> and it's explicitly referred to
<teward> i'm also not in a position to see your code (I"m not omniscient)
<teward> ... and that's my desk phone ringing...
<gsilvapt> We can look at this later, it's fine :) 
<gsilvapt> But, for the record: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24842595/
<gsilvapt> Line 27, it's there
<teward> gsilvapt: did you make any changes since the one on the unstable ppa?
<teward> just asking :)
<gsilvapt> yes, I changed the b-d needed to build in KF5
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @teward, For KF5, you need to bump from 2 to 3
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> In rules file
<teward> yep.  I'm just testing to see if I can replicate gsilvapt's issue ;)
<teward> ahhhh there it is
<teward> IrcsomeBot: interesting that apt-file shows that 2 path as still present in pkg-kde-tools
<teward> blah
<teward> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie: ^
<teward> *throws the tab-completion into the abyss8
<teward> *runs sbuild tests*
<teward> gsilvapt: if this works and gets past that error and actually starts building I'll cancel, because I pulled Clifford's suggestion into my local tree for testing
<gsilvapt> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, unless something else is required, changing from 2 to 3 didn't solve the issue
<gsilvapt> At least on my side.
<teward> I forgot how much I hate the linux-libc-dev package... *stupid updates...*
<gsilvapt> It still returns: 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What is the build log saying
<gsilvapt> debian/rules:3: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk: No such file or directory
<gsilvapt> make: *** No rule to make target '/usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk'.  Stop.
<gsilvapt> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<gsilvapt> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ^
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I need to be at my computer
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> This small screen is hard to do anything
<teward> Clifford: This is why I have many screens here at my workplace :)
<teward> including this laptop screen and the other laptop screen, I have 5 :)
<teward> nice big screens :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yeah, but I'm out mowing a lawn, hard to strap a few screens to a lawn mower
<gsilvapt> That would be neat
<gsilvapt> hehe
<teward> heh
<teward> thank GOD my work internet is magnitudes beyond my parent's internet >.>
<teward> speeeeeeeeed!  *consumes the entire 150Mbps pipe*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm jealous
<gsilvapt> I have loads of Unknown information field 'Build-Depends' brought up by debian/control
<gsilvapt> Does that means I have stuff out of place, extra whitespace or something like that? 
<teward> Clifford: you'll hate me then - my internet at my apartment 200 miles away out near college?  200Mbps - that's almost 30MB/s download speed on LAN.
<teward> gsilvapt: Clifford: well...
<teward> I'm not sure i can really call it "progress" but...
<teward> i was able to get *past* the error for "No rule to make", and ended up with compiliation-level errors...
<teward> after pulling from the unstable repository and then applying gsilva's code changes since i don't have a copy of everything :p
<teward> i think my sbuild is fubar'd too because things're missing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/56/
<acheronuk> clivejo: pim-data-exporter: why an epoch? 4: package did not exist before PIM split. andy is querying
<acheronuk> and santa_ ^^^
<acheronuk> can we drop that?
<acheronuk> if it MUST have the epoch, can u please expalin to Andy (apw)
<santa_> acheronuk: https://paste.kde.org/ptpds26wf/yzvu03 from zesty with our backports ppa enabled
<santa_> so we should keep the epoch
<santa_> neon has an epoch too, so debian probably will end up having it
<acheronuk> :/
 * acheronuk throws the whole of PIM in wastebin
<acheronuk> damn. missed. I'm a bad shot!
<acheronuk> oh well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/26/
<teward> this may sound stupid, but how did you guys configure CI?  Do you just do straight builds or do you use sbuild for your CI envs?
<teward> just curious, since i'm thinking of offloading my own sbuild tasks somewhere :p
<acheronuk> teward: package builds? KCI builds it's packages in a ppa
<santa_> teward: the kci indeed uses launchpad ppas. however, I have the impression that you want a "sbuild server" to use on your own, is that correct?
<teward> acheronuk: ahhh, so it uses the PPA.  Makes sense, I wasn't sure if it pushes to a PPA or not :)
<acheronuk> was about to say that santa_ hasd his own build setup
<teward> santa_: do you have your own build setup that uses an sbuild server?
<teward> if so, i'd be interested to learn how you set it up :P
<santa_> acheronuk: I was about to say that too
<teward> in other news, I lost all my schroots about 20 minutes ago :p
<teward> *rebuilding them all now*  >.>
<acheronuk> teward: for the record. unstable branch builds go in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages 
<acheronuk> and 'stable' has it's own ppa as well
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/tritemio
<teward> acheronuk: as all should be :P  I have similar setups for the NGINX PPAs, except I push those all by hand :p
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #116: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/116/
<santa_> teward: I have been working a bit in a setup guide to replicate the wizardry I have in my server https://code.launchpad.net/~tritemio-maintainers/tritemio/+git/setup-guide
<teward> santa_: indeed!  I'll take a look later today, any time I can offload dev work to somewhere OTHER than my laptop I am happy :P
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kci/
<santa_> teward: with the current stuff I have there I doubt very much you will be able to setup something like that, because the guide is barely started
<santa_> teward: but in case you are curious what I have is reprepro + wannabuild + buildd (which relies on sbuild to build packages)
<teward> santa_: ahhh, nice.  I'm pretty sure I can make customized Jenkins tasks to do most of the builds locally for testing, and then toss the artifacts it creates away, but in either case it's all *very* interesting :)
 * acheronuk keeps meaning to look at the iso builder script on KCI. See if I can adapt that to do a local build
 * teward deploys additional workers for his Jenkins server
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/27/
<santa_> teward: proably jenkins is a better option for you, because if you have to wait until I complete the tritemio setup guide... http://i.imgur.com/DNsXXq9.jpg
<santa_> note that there's also debile out there
<santa_> which does the same thing than a wannabuild setup like mine does, but it's suposed to be easier to set up
<teward> santa_: I already have a Jenkins environment set up for some (failing) python builds, it shouldn't be too hard to custom-script an sbuild process for a given project that I can trigger at will :)
<santa_> I have to learn about jenkins by the way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #38: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/38/
<gsilvapt> Howdy everyone. Back for some more packaging, lol.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #139: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/139/
<gsilvapt> teward, you said you were able to go past the error I was getting. What did you do? 
<gsilvapt> Nevermind, I think I fixed the issue
<gsilvapt> At least it is trying to build the thing without stopping where we were before
<gsilvapt> yeap, built successfully  +1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/69/
<teward> gsilvapt: edited the build rules :P
<teward> used a 3 instead of a 2 in the path.
<teward> still exploded but that's probably my fault :P
<gsilvapt> well, none of the packages I have worked so far have 3. They all have 2.
<gsilvapt> It's now building locally. What I did was to change the spaces in debian/control
<gsilvapt> Line 12 shouldn't be an empty line and line 27 should, to separate dependencies and the other options
<gsilvapt> Regarding debian/rules, I tried building with 3 and 2, both work, so I'll keep it to 2 because all other packages I've worked on were kept with 2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #28: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #55: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #22: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/31/
<gsilvapt> I need help with kmag. The debian/rules is specified this command $(overridden_command) --dbgsym-migration='kmag-dbg (<= 4:14.12.2-1~)' which is returning some errors when trying to build it
<gsilvapt> How do I port that for kf5?
<gsilvapt> That seems the version number of Kf4
<santa_> there's no kf4, but I think it shouldn't be erroring out
<santa_> gsilvapt: can you paste the errors in question?
<gsilvapt> santa_, I meant qt4 and we are also porting this to qt5
<santa_> yeah, I know
<santa_> so could you paste thing so we can figure it out?
<gsilvapt> here's the build log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24844045/
<santa_> ah, ok thanks
<santa_> so the dbgsym migration is ok, it's just failing because of the *.install files
<santa_> e.g.
<santa_> dh_install  
<santa_> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/share/applications/kde4/kmag.desktop" (tried in "." and "debian/tmp")
<gsilvapt> All those directories are specified in debian/kmag.install
<santa_> yes
<gsilvapt> although I maybe should change kde4 to kde5? 
<santa_> gsilvapt: so you can try to just list usr/ in the install file, or drop it (if it doesn't fail that way)
<gsilvapt> good point
 * gsilvapt trying to build again
<santa_> the reason why all these *.install files existed was that ususally all those "one source and one binary" existed was that they were providing both fooapp and fooapp-dbg (so you need a install file)
<gsilvapt> It returned in the end successful but also returned some warnings and such. Am I clear to push changes? 
<santa_> gsilvapt: which warnings?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #50 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<gsilvapt> santa_, 1 sec
<gsilvapt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24844683/ santa_ ^
<santa_> gsilvapt: can you paste the contents of your debian/control please?
<acheronuk> sounds like a line break where it shouldn't be
<gsilvapt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24844725/
<gsilvapt> Most likely
<acheronuk> empty line I meant
<gsilvapt> I need the line in 22. Otherwise the build fails
<gsilvapt> However, I'm now seeing a dot in line 33. Could that be it? 
<acheronuk> 22 should not be a blank line. the source section must be all one block 
<gsilvapt> you sure? 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> deffo
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> should have a space between 26-27
<acheronuk> should be a blank line in between 26 and 27, separating the package section
<acheronuk> very sure
<gsilvapt> The packages I've worked with all have the structure I use. Perhaps I should modify them.
<gsilvapt> Or finally find a fix for wrap-and-sort since my machine seems to disapprove that command, lol.
<acheronuk> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<acheronuk> "The first paragraph of the control file contains information about the source package in general. The subsequent paragraphs each describe a binary package that the source tree builds. Each binary package built from this source package has a corresponding paragraph, except for any automatically-generated debug packages that do not require one. "
<acheronuk> The paragraphs are separated by empty lines.
<acheronuk> formatting of the control file is pretty strict
<santa_> indeed, there must me a blank line between 26-27
<acheronuk> check the files for any of our other git repos
<santa_> and the blank line @ #22 must be removed
<gsilvapt> You sure then that it isn't like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24844791/
<acheronuk> very sure
<gsilvapt> I'm asking because this gave no build warning/error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24844789/
<gsilvapt> hum, ok. I'm going to try again but an empy line between 26-27 returned some errors
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: I see warnings in that log
<acheronuk> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown information field 'Vcs-Browser' in input data in package's section of control info file
<acheronuk> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown information field 'Vcs-Git' in input data in package's section of control info file
<acheronuk> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown information field 'Vcs-Browser' in input data in package's section of control info file
<acheronuk> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown information field 'Vcs-Git' in input data in package's section of control info file
<gsilvapt> Yes, you're right. I didn't see them before
<gsilvapt> I think I've managed to run it this time without causing an error
<gsilvapt> Thanks! And sorry for insisting :) 
<acheronuk> random example https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/khtml/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_artful_archive
<acheronuk> np
<gsilvapt> Yea, I see
<gsilvapt> Well then, I need to fix some of the packages I've submitted before 
<gsilvapt> would wrap-and-sort automatically fix this spacing issue, acheronuk ?
<acheronuk> fair enough. it's a learning process
<gsilvapt> For some reason, when I run the command it does nothing
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: not sure to be honest. don't think I've ever tried it on one malformatted that way.
<gsilvapt> It should also sort b-d alphabetically
<gsilvapt> But in my end, it does nothing...
<acheronuk> odd
<gsilvapt> A bit. And I can't find a fix online
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #890: FIXED in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/890/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #870: FIXED in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #50: ABORTED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #235: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/235/
<acheronuk> santa_: retry script set
<acheronuk> good night all
<gsilvapt> good night, acheronuk 
<gsilvapt> Can someone help deciphering this build log? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/323707282/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.kajongg_4%3A17.04.2+p17.10+git20170612.0251-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<gsilvapt> What seems to be wrong? 
<gsilvapt> It points to debian/rules but everything looks ok
<gsilvapt> The only weird thing is two b-d in debian/control kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.14.22~) and python (>= 2.6.6-3~)
<gsilvapt> I have no clue :-D 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #30: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/30/
<santa_> gsilvapt: skip kajongg for now please, both rik and I tried and it's not simple and I also think we need to change our frameworks packaging first to get that working again
<acheronuk> it's an issue with the generated build paths in the KCI builds being too long for the builder to cope with.
<gsilvapt> Oh, okay. Then I fixed all in https://phabricator.kde.org/T6216
<santa_> they are more issues after that one
<gsilvapt> Ok, I understand. I'll put this one aside then
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, though I can get it locally to build for the most part
<acheronuk> just messes up on the install phase
<santa_> which is probably where our lack of python support for our frameworks packages comes in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/13/
<acheronuk> santa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24844982/
<acheronuk> - Installing: /build/kajongg-16.12.3/debian/kajongg/usr/share/kajongg/kdepaths.py
<acheronuk> failed to create symbolic link '/build/kajongg-16.12.3/debian/tmp/usr/bin/kajongg': No such file or directory
<acheronuk> chmod: cannot access 'debian/tmp//usr/share/kajongg/kajongg.py': No such file or directory
<acheronuk> failed to create symbolic link '/build/kajongg-16.12.3/debian/tmp/usr/bin/kajonggserver': No such file or directory
<acheronuk> chmod: cannot access 'debian/tmp//usr/share/kajongg/kajonggserver.py': No such file or directory
<gsilvapt> yes, I had the same build errors
<gsilvapt> Tried changing kajongg.install to usr/ only but it didn't solve anything
<acheronuk> it will get sorted in the end. one way or another
 * gsilvapt noob trying random stuff to see if it fixes anything :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telegram-qt build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telegram-qt/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #34: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/34/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #173: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #507: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #236: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #28: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #53: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #247: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #31: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #50: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #508: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #248: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telegram-qt build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telegram-qt/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #125: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/43/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, you around? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #267: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #85: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #43: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #515: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #174: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #47: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #54: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #33: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #29: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #268: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #37: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #293: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #220: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #48: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #46: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #294: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #34: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #273: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #40: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #221: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #145: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #149: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #38: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #71: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #274: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #268: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #270: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #269: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #234: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #72: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #271: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #73: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #275: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #272: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #74: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #12: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #60: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1577: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1577: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1577: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1577: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #167: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #181: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #61: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #75: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #66: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #76: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/76/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#33 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - e7ee43c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/de88b17e704fae63d841ab8b6d3b6998f574adc3...e7ee43c84f3b18be621d694886ee5d6c7876962a
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/242388607
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#34 (master - ebb3ac0 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/7055c4177243f2ffd6a514c249d6f18a14a5fc46...ebb3ac00ec2478fda219901ab7ab813112dafd3b
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/242388615
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #77: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/77/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Howdy. It looks as if this morning Frameworks 5.35 came down from the AA Archive (http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.35_artful_retry_builds.pdf), replacing the version I got from the -staging PPA
<BluesKaj> Hi mparillo, ok checking
<BluesKaj> looks too overwhwelming for thses eyes
<acheronuk> mparillo: at lot of waiting and poking of tests to do before it all comes through http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.35_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #295: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #235: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #70: ABORTED in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #236: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #296: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #34: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1578: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1578: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1578: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1578: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #30: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #28: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/27/
<gsilvapt> hello all o/ 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm good just chilling around a hotel
<gsilvapt> Ah, pretty cool then! 
<gsilvapt> I'm brainstorming with myself about what can be done with a LoCo Team. I think I'd like to suggest some things to be done but not sure if I'll be welcomed 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/31/
<gsilvapt> And I also need to figure out the destination of a VM I might have available pretty soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #73: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #188: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #133: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #173: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #153: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #48: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #270: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #189: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #222: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #162: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #271: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #51 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #1020: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/1020/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #977: FAILURE in 9.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/977/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #1021: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/1021/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #978: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/978/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #51: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #42: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #44: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #18: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #39: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #43: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #171: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #18: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #46: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #19: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #47: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #266: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #60: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #266: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #42: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #42: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #70: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #49: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #60: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #239: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #19: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #52: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #446: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #337: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #129: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #98: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #44: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #43: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #40: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #267: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #267: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #240: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #32: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #128: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #43: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #338: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #218: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #194: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #386: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #220: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #458: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #59: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #63: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #410: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #221: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #33: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #51: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #29: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #74: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #60: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #239: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #123: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #216: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #33: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #240: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #217: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/34/
<gsilvapt> good evening o/ 
<gsilvapt> clivejo, you around? 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> yes
<gsilvapt> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie I'm not sure what my next task should be after completing the games and extras provided in https://phabricator.kde.org/T6216
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> did you fix wrap-and-sort?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/50/
<gsilvapt> No, not yet. I cannot find anyone with issues with this package, CliffordTheBigRedDoggie. Perhaps I should re-install devscripts? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #35: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #37: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/35/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: might be a good idea
<gsilvapt> I hope I don't break something else, lol
<clivejo> gsilvapt: did you look at kdeconnect
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/
<gsilvapt> Was that on the list? 
<clivejo> no
<gsilvapt> Then no
<gsilvapt> Well, reinstalling devscripts didn't solve anything... Where can I ask for help?
<clivejo> not sure to be honest
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/23/
<gsilvapt> I'll ask in debian's channel and see if I find some hep
<gsilvapt> s/hep/help
<gsilvapt> And afterwards, I'll take a look at kdeconnect, clivejo. 
<gsilvapt> Very helpful, lol
<gsilvapt> Let's insist on Google searches
<clivejo> fix it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #206: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/46/
<gsilvapt> No fixes, but I'll insist in some searches. I can't be the only person experiencing this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #36: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #51: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #71: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/34/
<gsilvapt> I don't get it, nobody ever complained :| 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #32: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #47: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #52: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #60: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #209: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/47/
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.10.2.php
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.10.2_artful.html
<clivejo> LP being slow?
<acheronuk> a little
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #73: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #33: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/210/
<gsilvapt> I really like the looks of it! 
<clivejo> looks of it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/48/
<gsilvapt> Plasma 
<clivejo> you should install it ;)
<clivejo> we'll convert you yet :P
<gsilvapt> I think I'm actually installing Kubuntu tonight. I can't get wrap-and-sort to work out, there's nothing online and other folks are telling me it is working fine on their machines and containers, and I can't get my bluetooth speaker to work properly
<clivejo> have you spare hardware?
<gsilvapt> What do you mean? 
<wxl> wrap-and-sort has nothing to do with bluetooth :)
<clivejo> to install it
<gsilvapt> Obviously, wxl. I'm just saying Gnome has brought some undesirable issues to which I couldn't fix. And now I could really use devscripts appropriately 
<gsilvapt> And this specific bug, nobody has ever experienced it and nobody is able to reproduce it.
<wxl> ah
<wxl> i'm really shocked it doesn't work, honestly
<gsilvapt> clivejo, I have local VMs available and I might have a cloud one too but I'm not sure where to apply all those.
<gsilvapt> The locals might work to test the Kubuntu builds from hereon but the Cloud one... I have no clue :P 
<gsilvapt> Yea, we all are, wxl :P 
<clivejo> an artful install would be handy for dev work
<wxl> also do know that bluetooth may be an issue with your adapter, bluetooth profiles, etc.
<gsilvapt> I'm aware of that. However, the speaker did work in Ubuntu 15.04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #49: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #269: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/269/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, is kubuntu artful stable enough? 
<clivejo> stable enough for what?
<gsilvapt> and this package is apparently fixed so I'm removing this one from my queue :) 
<gsilvapt> To work as my main driver
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #175: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/28/
<clivejo> well I wouldnt recommend it as main driver
<clivejo> but I do use it as so
<gsilvapt> I see. Would a VM be enough for dev work or do you need it for more than just testing? 
<clivejo> VM is fine, depends how much testing you need to do
<clivejo> using it full time allows me to find issues
<gsilvapt> I'll do as much I'm asked to :) 
<gsilvapt> But okay, I'll install a more stable version before adventuring too much and install a VM with artful for tests mainly.
<clivejo> if you had an artful install, you could help test Plasma 5.10.2 which is in staging
<acheronuk> or zesty, as just started building it for that as well
<clivejo> or KCI unstable :P
<gsilvapt> I got it guys. I'll install zesty as I need a stable machine to work and I'll get some VMs to do some testing (which I never done) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #891: SUCCESS in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/891/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/87/
<gsilvapt> Okay, the issue about wrap-and-sort is figured out. Permission issues are not allowing devscripts to execute.
<gsilvapt> I have all projects inside a folder which is stored in a 1 TB HDD drive, my OS is in a 128 GB SSD and I share the HDD with my Linux and Windows partition. 
<gsilvapt> Now I need to set up this folder to not have this happening again (at least this folder).
<gsilvapt> (But I'm still going to try Kubuntu)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telegram-qt build #44: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telegram-qt/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #13: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/13/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: glad you got to the bottom of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #32: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #18: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #35: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #72: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #40: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/40/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #24: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #249: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #509: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/88/
<gsilvapt> uff, this was a painful journey, Christ
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #250: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #516: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #54: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #510: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/510/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @gsilvapt, Yup!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Fun fun fun
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> BTW mind your language here, its family friendly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/41/
<gsilvapt> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, what did I saw wrong? Sorry :\
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #12: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #221: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #147: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #44: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #238: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #297: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #298: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #25: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/44/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/40/
<acheronuk> mamarley mparillo ahoneybun DarinMiller santa_ valorie etc
<acheronuk> plasma 5.10.2 is now built for artful and zesty in staging-plasma. please try and test if you are able
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/48/
<acheronuk> santa_: have poked FW tests. but the queues are large on the infra :/
<ejat> just tried upgrade plasma to 5.10.2 .... its seem a problem when logon to the kubuntu desktop
<ejat> in artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/35/
<lordievader> ejat: A problem? Could you describe it?
<acheronuk> ok. here. could be a result of partial migration of frameworks 5.35 if on artful? using with ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks until that clears proposed is probably wise
<mparillo> acheronuk: In a VM, I added plasma-staging back to AA. I used Discover to upgrade and it did not crash. In addition to Plasma, I think I saw some KDE FW 5.35 come down from the archive, replacing the PPA versions. After a reboot,  krunner worked, launching kinfocenter, which reports Plasma 5.10.2
<mamarley> acheronuk: I just upgraded one of my systems and it works fine too. :)
<mparillo> Briefly tested the kicker applications launcher, konsole, kate, dolphin, ksysguard, Discover, and System Settings.
<mparillo> No immediate, obvious breakage.
<acheronuk> mparillo mamarley thank you
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mamarley> No problem
<mparillo> Hil BluesKaj. If you just joined, you might have missed that Plasma 5.10.2 is available for AA in the plasma-staging PPA.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ok thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1579: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1579: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1579: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1579: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/33/
<ahoneybun> I'm really voting for Babe-Qt as the default music player now
<clivejo> if only voting could get stuff into the archive
<clivejo> yofel: you about?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> is there a way to find out who created a git repo on aloith?
<clivejo> ie https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/pim-data-exporter.git/
<ahoneybun> true
<clivejo> when I started work on that, I cloned that repo to LP
<ahoneybun> but there is a package on our KCI I could push to someone
<clivejo> and didnt check if it was a split or new package :(
<yofel> $ ls -lha pim-data-exporter.git/
<yofel> drwxrwsr-x+   7 jriddell-guest scm_pkg-kde 4.0K Sep 12  2016 .
<yofel> that's the only info I could think of
<clivejo> how will debian deal with this?
<yofel> deal with what exactly?
<clivejo> pim-data-exporter is a new package
<clivejo> and could have had its epoch dropped
<yofel> going by the usual pattern they'll screw us over and drop the epoch. But talk to them I guess ^^
<clivejo> we made a release to backports so stuck with it now
<clivejo> and also the archive
<yofel> archive is what matters. So yeah, we're screwed
<ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AwmiH4KGx8
<clivejo> !info pim-data-exporter unstable
<ubottu> Package pim-data-exporter does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> yofel: Jon pointed me to https://community.kde.org/Applications/16.12_Release_Notes
<clivejo> which does say kdepim (split into akonadi-calendar-tools, akonadiconsole, akonadi-import-wizard, akregator, blogilo, grantlee-editor, kaddressbook, kalarm, kmail, kmail-account-wizard, knotes, kontact, korganizer, mbox-importer, pim-data-exporter, pim-sieve-editor, pim-storage-service-manager)
<clivejo> looks like us and Debian missed a release and hence the split
<yofel> well, debian did I guess, we have that
<yofel> !info pim-data-exporter artful
<ubottu> Package pim-data-exporter does not exist in artful
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> oh, proposed
<clivejo> in proposed
<clivejo> its only been accepted from the NEW queue
<clivejo> so by that info, it looks ok?
<yofel> ok to keep?
<yofel> I guess so, unless you plan to request a deletion from proposed
<yofel> have to run, bbl maybe
<clivejo> safe home
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #239: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #128: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #231: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/231/
<clivejo> weird: E: kspaceduel: package-section-games-but-contains-no-game
<clivejo> gsilvapt: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/package-section-games-but-contains-no-game.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #40: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #129: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #35: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #240: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #41: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #134: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #224: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #211: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #109: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #148: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #299: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #149: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #148: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #135: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #149: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #57: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #486: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #225: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #39: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #212: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #300: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #149: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #487: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/487/
<valorie> so when will the rest of frameworks migrate to -proposed?
<valorie> !info kio-gdrive
<ubottu> Package kio-gdrive does not exist in artful
<valorie> fooey
<valorie> neon has it, grump grump
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/KIO_GDrive < --- we aren't here though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Seems its not in the archive
<valorie> !info kio-gdrive unstable
<ubottu> Package kio-gdrive does not exist in unstable
<valorie> well, it's new
<valorie> Debian doesn't have it yet either
<valorie> shadeslayer: will Debian have it soon?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Who do I have to pay with beer to get babe-qt in the archive?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #58: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/58/
<valorie> wrong chan -- ask in #ubuntu-release
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> or -devel
<clivejo> kio-gdrive is not frameworks
<valorie> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well yeah but if it's not in debian
<valorie> clivejo: it's like utilities or something
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The dev is marking it as beta now
<clivejo> yeah, like peruse
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=gdrive
<valorie> ooooo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Have we ever thought of using PPA to supply things that are in the repo?
<valorie> that red X -- does it mean what I think it means?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: sure, but then we become like Neon, just a bolt on
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> means it's depwating on parts of PIM 17.04 we can't build on thsoe arches becuase no qtwebengine for them
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so that would be ok
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> clivejo: is bolt on a bad thing?
<valorie> well, I have some work to do in Gdrive, and thought that would make it easier, but i'll just work with the chrome webapp for now
<clivejo> yes
<valorie> and any estimate on the frameworks landing in -proposed?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kio-drive needs kaccounts => 17.04, so needs to be a MOTU upload once we have apps 17.04 in
<valorie> I don't have time to test if it's gonna bork my machine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> frameworks is in proposed
 * valorie readies sad-puppy eyes for shadeslayer
<valorie> oh, so plasma 5.10.2 is ready for testing
<valorie> coolio
<clivejo> Rohan has been really helpful in uploading stuff
<valorie> he's awesome, always has been 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and FW 5,35 in staging-frameworks/bp-landing
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: do I just need staging-plasma?
<clivejo> the hold up has been getting stuck in the NEW queue for weeks on end
<valorie> yeah
<ahoneybun> the NEW queue is empty
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ahoneybun: on artful I would use staging plasma & staging frameworks
<clivejo> ahoneybun: only in the past few days
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> otherwise you might have incomplete frameworks right now
<valorie> ok, confusion here -- in zesty, what do I need to add? sorry
<valorie> zesty staging-frameworks/bp-landing ?
<valorie> both I mean
<clivejo> acheronuk: you busy at the moment?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> zesty has FW 5.35 in backports-landing and staging-frameworks, so either of those + plasma 5.10.2 in staging plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probabaly can copy the plasma to bp-landing now
<valorie> thanks acheronuk
<valorie> ha, that would be simpler
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it would. it only built last night so not get there yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #42: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #7: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #35: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #32: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #16: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #8: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #43: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #56: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #17: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #41: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #69: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #278: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #169: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #173: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #112: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #110: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #79: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #206: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #130: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #243: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #357: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #260: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #339: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #260: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #168: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #130: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #139: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #254: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #197: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #251: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #154: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #511: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #181: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #89: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #289: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #196: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/31/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kopying......
<clivejo> acheronuk: these new packages failing on non-webengine arches, any ideas how to deal with them in proposed?
<valorie> :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/26/
<clivejo> hummm why is kate4 been uploaded
<clivejo> ah Jeremy doing Debian sync's
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, on arches where they previously build .debs of thsoe names, archive admins will need to be persuaded to delete the existing .debs of the now failing arches from -release
<clivejo> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that was always goping to be the case
<clivejo> did FW5.35 pass autotrolling?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's only new packages with completely new .debs names which will go through automatically even with some arches depwaiting
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.35_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<clivejo> yup, been poking them on with all-proposed=1
<clivejo> well trying to
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I pokes all failing tests this morning, but the test queues were huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge
<clivejo> still seems to be huge
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ./retry-autopkgtest-regressions | grep 5.10 | vipe | xargs -rn1 -P10 wget —load-cookies ~/.cache/autopkgtest.cookie -O-
<clivejo> <apw> mapreri: I don't know of anything other than KDE clogging the ADT queues. You can start without the removal, it will just sit in -proposed until that is resolved one way or another.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe with —all-proposed flag
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blinken build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blinken/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #12: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscd build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscd/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/37/
<shadeslayer> send me a link to what you'd like uploaded, and I'll get it done :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiten build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiten/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/41/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> clivejo: I poked them, so please don't do again your side for a while.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/21/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> don't need to double up the test by both doing it :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @shadeslayer, thank you. :)
<shadeslayer> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #188: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #110: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #215: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #111: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #118: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #220: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #35: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #46: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #35: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #83: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #512: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #90: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #252: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #201: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/201/
<gsilvapt> hello all o/ 
<clivejo> hi gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Hi clivejo, how are you? 
<clivejo> okay thanks, you?
<gsilvapt> Doing fine. Had a small cut during practice today, not that cool but it's all good now
<clivejo> small cut?
<ahoneybun> do we have qt5.8 in AA yet?
<ahoneybun> or 5.9 I guess
<gsilvapt> yea, had a small piece of glass piercing in my foot
<clivejo> how did you get that?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ahoneybun: no. Simon is doing qt 5.9 with debian to hopefully land in artful
<gsilvapt> The gym owner is kind of an idiot. The guys broke a big mirror while rolling some weeks ago and he hasn't done anything about it. Small pieces are still there on the mat. Today was my turn to get cut
<clivejo> arrrrr
<gsilvapt> Oh well.... What can I do today, clivejo ? 
<clivejo> fancy looking at kstars?
<gsilvapt> Is that a package that may need some porting? 
<clivejo> no, Lintian complaints
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/90/
<gsilvapt> I don't know if I know how to fix that but I'll have a look at the build log in short
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #49: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #223: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #308: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #333: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #241: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #175: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/175/
<gsilvapt> Why can't I install sbuild debhelper ubuntu-dev-tools properly? It gives some errors processing  exim4-daemon-light, mailutils and exim4
<gsilvapt> Am I missing any other important package? 
<valorie> maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel ?
<gsilvapt> Kind of. I need sbuild to work for testing
<gsilvapt> Hope someone else could've experienced any issues 
<clivejo> gremlins
<gsilvapt> It freezes when installing exim4-daemon-light
<valorie> no error message?
 * valorie installs
 * valorie installs sbuild debhelper ubuntu-dev-tools with no errors
<valorie> it was already partly installed though
<valorie> in xenial
<valorie> I mean zesty
<valorie> well, in xenial too, just updated
<valorie> anyway, the devels in ubuntu-devel are The Experts
<valorie> and ours are probably snoring
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ZZZZzzzz....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #207: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #306: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_artikulate build #391: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_artikulate/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadiconsole build #205: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadiconsole/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #703: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #227: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #820: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_attica build #398: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_attica/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #726: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kross build #954: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kross/954/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cervisia build #326: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cervisia/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #356: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ffmpegthumbs build #383: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ffmpegthumbs/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kruler build #818: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kruler/818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreenlocker build #624: FAILURE in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreenlocker/624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo build #712: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo/712/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krunner build #958: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dragon build #769: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dragon/769/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbounce build #819: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbounce/819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #419: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #326: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #312: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksaneplugin build #307: FAILURE in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksaneplugin/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksystemlog build #311: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksystemlog/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kshisen build #820: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kshisen/820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksysguard build #995: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksysguard/995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail-account-wizard build #199: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail-account-wizard/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #995: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_gpgmepp build #673: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gpgmepp/673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kservice build #981: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kservice/981/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #311: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksirk build #316: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksirk/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbruch build #823: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbruch/823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #872: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/872/
<mparillo> valorie: I have installed kio-grive on one of my Manjaro laptops. I did not play with it much, but two observations. First, if you regularly mix google docs and office docs, they are presented to you always as office docs (e.g. ODT, ODS). So, if you regularly use native Google Docs, there is the translation back and forth.
<valorie> interesting
<mparillo> Second, I think the documentation might be bad. I think they make it sound as if your Google Drive becomes one of the places on the LHS Places. Instead, I found mine under Network. I suppose I could move it easily if I used it regularly, but I wonder if I did something wrong
<valorie> I usually use text files on this computer, or natively
<valorie> not odt or ods very often
<mparillo> https://community.kde.org/KIO_GDrive
<valorie> yup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/100/
<valorie> I will wait until we have it available
<valorie> no point in building it myself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/103/
<clivejo> but building it is fun
<valorie> true
<valorie> other stuff to do however
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #213: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #89: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/89/
<valorie> although husband is off building trail for a few days so my time is entirely my own!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #11: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #15: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #46: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksystemlog build #312: FIXED in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksystemlog/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksysguard build #996: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksysguard/996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #313: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #312: FIXED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/312/
<clivejo> go Rik!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksirk build #317: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksirk/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kshisen build #821: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kshisen/821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kservice build #982: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kservice/982/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreenlocker build #625: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreenlocker/625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #996: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksaneplugin build #308: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksaneplugin/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krunner build #959: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/959/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kruler build #819: FIXED in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kruler/819/
<valorie> weeee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kross build #955: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kross/955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail-account-wizard build #200: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail-account-wizard/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeedu-data build #904: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeedu-data/904/
<gsilvapt> I haven't seem many green things since I got into this channel, hehe.
<valorie> thanks for your work, gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Don't think so, I didn't contribute to any of these here 
<valorie> doesn't matter, you have been contributing
<valorie> so thank you
<gsilvapt> We all did something so that's the most important part 
<gsilvapt> I'm finally reaching a stable-ish level with my machine so I'm going to get some testing done - if clivejo has the patience to teach me more stuff :)
<gsilvapt> Can't wait 
<clivejo> have you worked with symbols before?
<gsilvapt> Is that a package? No
<gsilvapt> And I have to work on the other one you recommended me too
<clivejo> https://wiki.debian.org/UsingSymbolsFiles
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #301: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbruch build #824: FIXED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbruch/824/
<gsilvapt> let me get back to you in short, I need to wrap this configuration first
<gsilvapt> but I'll keep this link bookmarked so that I get back to it when I get everything as I like it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbounce build #820: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbounce/820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #327: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #821: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_gpgmepp build #674: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gpgmepp/674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #150: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ffmpegthumbs build #384: FIXED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ffmpegthumbs/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dragon build #770: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dragon/770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #420: FIXED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cervisia build #327: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cervisia/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #488: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #241: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #357: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #727: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo build #713: FIXED in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo/713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #308: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_attica build #399: FIXED in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_attica/399/
<clivejo> libflatpak-dev ?
<clivejo> oh it is a thing - https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/libflatpak-dev
<clivejo> gsilvapt: wanna fix that one?
<gsilvapt> I can have a look, sure
<gsilvapt> I still need to see kstars 
<clivejo> kstars is more complicated
<gsilvapt> Wait, this is an ubuntu package. What kubuntu package is needing this one? 
<gsilvapt> It doesn't matter. Eventually I'll have to learn how to deal with the hardest ones too
<clivejo> discover, above ^
<gsilvapt> Alrighty, I'll add to my list
<clivejo> anything you see failing here
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #151: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/151/
<clivejo> if you look at the logs and see if you can figure out how to fix it
<clivejo> submit a MP
<clivejo> also, leave the MP reviewer blank, that way everyone will see it and can add comments or accept it
<gsilvapt> Ok, sounds fair. How about those I don't know how to fix? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #268: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/34/
<clivejo> just ask
<clivejo> some are very complicated
<clivejo> like kajongg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #16: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/16/
<clivejo> speak of the devil
<gsilvapt> Ok, thanks. I'll keep that in mind the next time
<clivejo> acheronuk: ktorrent has been ported to KF5?  can it be added to kget as b-d?
<clivejo> gsilvapt: using KCI's parsed output can give you a lot of clues as well
<gsilvapt> Not always it displays what is wrong
<clivejo> yeah :/
<gsilvapt> kstars, for instance, I believe it mentions something about .install paths. Not sure if that is the fix or not but 
<clivejo> kstars is a lintian complaint
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/90/parsed_console/
<clivejo> got 1 error and 2 warnings
<clivejo> E: kstars source: source-is-missing android/hack/locale.ho
<gsilvapt> yes
<gsilvapt> That's the error, if I recall. Is that about paths missing? 
<clivejo> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/source-is-missing.html
<gsilvapt> PS: I haven't looked much into that package in specific for lack of time.
<clivejo> kinda looks like we need to go upstream
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/50/
<clivejo> !info libflatpak-dev 
<ubottu> libflatpak-dev (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (artful), package size 16 kB, installed size 204 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/59/
<clivejo> !info libflatpak-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package libflatpak-dev does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> !info libflatpak-dev zesty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/18/
<ubottu> libflatpak-dev (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (zesty), package size 16 kB, installed size 204 kB
<clivejo> so that package doesn't exist in xenial which is why it is failing on xenial builds
<gsilvapt> What can we do then? 
<gsilvapt> Plus, what does dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../plasma-discover_5.10.2.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz} means? 
<gsilvapt> Is there a miss-specification in the b-d? 
<clivejo> acheronuk: regarding libktorrent, now that its been ported, the lib name should be renamed to libkf5torrent?
<clivejo> gsilvapt: where are you getting that error?
<gsilvapt> when trying to run the local build of discover
<gsilvapt> funny fact, the package kci pointed as missing was there
<gsilvapt> potentially just needs to point out the versions, which checks out
<clivejo> did you use the get kci tar script from KA?
<gsilvapt> yes
<gsilvapt> then moved from build-area to parent directory
<gsilvapt> then tried sbuild -d artful-amd64-shm -j4
<clivejo> and you grabbed the packaging?
<clivejo> checkout'ed out the correct branch
<gsilvapt> I think I've messed up the steps
<gsilvapt> Hold on, let me try a few things before
<gsilvapt> s/before/first
<clivejo> you need the packaging and the source to build the package :P
<clivejo> like you need water and coffee :P
<gsilvapt> I know, I know. I tried building this in a different directory rather than those we create during the sbuild installation process
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/20/
<clivejo> lots of practise :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #100: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #311: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #268: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<gsilvapt> Hum, maybe this was not the fix. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24860865/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #56: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #226: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #158: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/158/
<gsilvapt> It seems something related with libplasma-dev
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #104: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #150: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/150/
<gsilvapt> Could it be the version that can be wrong? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #253: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/253/
<gsilvapt> Let me search for the package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #513: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #159: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/184/
<clivejo> I usually but the packaging in two layers deep
<gsilvapt> clivejo, the package info page mentions 5.34 and the user wrote 5.35. Could that be it? 
<clivejo> ie /home/gsilvapt/ubuntu/build/discover/discover
<gsilvapt> If this error is related with b-d versionings, I need to check 1 by 1
<clivejo> the second discover is the git repo for packaging
<gsilvapt> I fixed the one I mentioned and the error persists. Potentially more have higher versions that what's available.
<gsilvapt> hum, thank you! That's a good and clean structure
<clivejo> a lot of our tooling does the same
<gsilvapt> I'll check version numbers 1 by 1, I think it is better
<clivejo> for example, you could use "git-clone-all -s discover"
<clivejo> in /home/gsilvapt/ubuntu/build/
<clivejo> this will create a folder called discover
<clivejo> and a folder called git inside it
<clivejo> and checkout the devel brance
<clivejo> although that needs updating
<clivejo> its currently checkout'ing zesty
<clivejo> DarinMiller or wxl wanna fix that ?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/git-clone-all
<clivejo> to auto checkout zesty
<clivejo> sorry artful instead of zesty
<clivejo> we can use "git-clone-all -s discover -b kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> oupss
<gsilvapt> Sounds interesting yes. However, for discover, I think the b-d are wrong. Many had numbers that weren't matching with the CMakelist.txt file
<gsilvapt> And some about qt5 are all in the same package - qt5base-dev
<clivejo> gsilvapt: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/
<clivejo> discover is only failing on xenial
<gsilvapt> ...
<gsilvapt> I'm an idiot :D
<clivejo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<clivejo>  sbuild-build-depends-plasma-discover-dummy : Depends: libflatpak-dev but it is not installable
<clivejo> the problem is that this package doesn't exist in xenial
<gsilvapt> So I shouldn't checkout to kubuntu_unstable but rather to xenial_unstable? 
<gsilvapt> Hum, so there's no fix? 
<clivejo> not unless we backport  libflatpak-dev
<gsilvapt> Never done that
<gsilvapt> But let me check first: Before doing any change, should I keep using kubuntu_unstable or should I use xenial_unstable or stable?
<clivejo> !info libflatpak-dev
<ubottu> libflatpak-dev (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (artful), package size 16 kB, installed size 204 kB
<clivejo> !info libflatpak-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package libflatpak-dev does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> see ^^
<clivejo> KCI uses kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> and kubuntu_stable for the stable builds
<clivejo> usually we work on the unstable branch
<clivejo> as thats where the new stuff is being built and tested
<gsilvapt> Okay, so the fix should be put in kubuntu_unstable branch, right? 
<gsilvapt> I'll try checking out something on backporting packages tomorrow. It's getting late and I need to go to bed. See you tomorrow
<gsilvapt> and thanks for the help!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #8: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> need to go to bed myself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/18/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @gsilvapt, good night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #352: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #214: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #62: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #45: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #151: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #104: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #101: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #12: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #302: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #152: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #242: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #489: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #353: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #170: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #90: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #517: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #117: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/117/
<DarinMiller> clive: I took a look at git-clone-all and it pulled 'origin/kubuntu_artful_archive' on my box.  Although, I had to point the imports to the libka directory as the compiles lib files were giving me magic number errors.
<DarinMiller> s/compiles/compiled
<DarinMiller> I have not fully digested the scripts but it appears ka_configuration.py is looking at files in: 1) cwd + '/../conf/defaultrc   2) 'defaultconfig/defaultrc' 3) '/etc/ka/kubuntu-automation.conf' and 4) '~/.kubuntu-automation.conf
<DarinMiller> so check any of those locations to see if you have file config that might point to zesty by default.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #43: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #62: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #19: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #16: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #35: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #53: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #514: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #166: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #125: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #254: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #59: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #311: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #82: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #312: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #29: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #65: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #52: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #143: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #115: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #157: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #97: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #218: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #122: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #137: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #132: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #30: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #44: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #45: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #177: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #148: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #134: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #118: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #211: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #138: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #125: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #46: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #166: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #76: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #222: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #27: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #33: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #137: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #128: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #69: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #163: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #30: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #239: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #34: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #35: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #191: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #209: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #240: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #131: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #272: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #157: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #166: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/166/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #52: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/52/
<acheronuk> morning
<acheronuk> yofel: did you perhaps see yet? bug #1698063
<ubottu> bug 1698063 in tomahawk-player (Ubuntu Artful) "tomahawk-player build-depends on libechonest, which is removed from Debian" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1698063
<acheronuk> seems an old fix in github commit, but the player is publicly declared abandoned as well there?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #243: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #313: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #152: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #490: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #215: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #314: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #491: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #216: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #8: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #62: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #354: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #30: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #48: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #32: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #60: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #36: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #52: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #31: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #34: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #45: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #59: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #25: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #105: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #515: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #355: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #57: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #303: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #53: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #153: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #46: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #57: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #516: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #50: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/48/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #33: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #52: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #84: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/84/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @DarinMiller, Sorry Darin, was tired and being stupid. Hadn't pulled KA tools for a while :( duh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #192: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/49/
<clivejo> autotrolling is sooooo slow
<acheronuk> yes. queue is going down better now though. fingers crossed
<clivejo> you fixed krita!
<acheronuk> sorry
<acheronuk> you were saving that?
<clivejo> nope
<acheronuk> ok :)
<acheronuk> O_O https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-dolphin
<acheronuk> Running for: 14h 6m 31s
<clivejo> only 14 hours?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #51: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #44: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #166: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1580: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1580: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1580: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1580: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #36: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #112: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #109: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #241: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/241/
<acheronuk> santa_: gpul = down?
<acheronuk> oh, is back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #242: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #80: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #304: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1581: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1581: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1581: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1581: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1581/
<santa_> acheronuk: it was rebooting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #153: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #52 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<ahoneybun> clivejo:  or acheronuk round
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #52: ABORTED in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/52/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x732) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sxllcEbP/file_2810.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, subtle hint 😛
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No idk how the packaging is going to gk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We need to rename babe
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk babe_0.5-0ubuntu1 for them to look at it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> where does 0.5 come from?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't see a git tag, tarball or beta announcement anywhere
<ahoneybun> the app about page
<ahoneybun> has 0.5 Beta
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 428x353) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Pf3QVNsE/file_2811.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yuck. just found it. hard coded in about.cpp 😮
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can't honestly see archove admins touching it with a bargepole yet. if there was a proper announced beta release, and then progress towards a final, maybe. even then might be a struggle
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well there will be no progress for sure with no bug report
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes, and that would come with betas and RCs, and even then not neccessarily in the actual ubuntu archive. this is basically a pre-alpha, no matter whether the autor has labled it as something else
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> at the moment a prometed testing ppa for interested people seem more appropriate, if you want to assist testing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it would be nice to have it on a ppa for testers on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right now the developer knows of the KCI builds and can test from KCI unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> note: this is just my opinion. if you want to try to get it in, no-one is stopping you
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lots of people were asking about neon and we have xenial builds
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> soo I figured the more testing the better
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and the VDG are helping with the UI design a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> xenial might be an issue for us, as outside KCI we do not have new enough Qt. a testing ppa for zesty and artful could be done somewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well I saw xenial as Neon is based onit
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> they downgraded Qt req to 5.5 in cmakelists.txt so might work. have not tried though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm just trying to help with the app
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a ppa would be easier to update with daily builds as well. as I do with latte-dock
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right now I'm using my ppa for latte-dock
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> testing the latest is earier with the KCI atm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can be. though KCI strips translations, hence me building seperately with a source not stripped of them
 * clivejo would like KCI building sources with full translations like neon
<acheronuk> [13:21] <sitte/r> automated install testing \o/ http://build.neon.kde.org/view/testy/job/test_kde-os-autoinst/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/wok/video.ogv
 * acheronuk would like that for our images ^^^
<clivejo> yeah, hes done all the hard work
<clivejo> but I wouldn't know how to implement it on KCI :/
<clivejo> grrrr kontact is broken AGAIN!
<acheronuk> only a month or so until another freeze for KDE apps, so I guess they are trying to get as much in now as possible. breakages and all
<clivejo> can't find the problem
<acheronuk> what problem?
<clivejo> why its crashing
<clivejo> artful FIX is nice and low :)
 * acheronuk plots to break it all
<clivejo> taking lessons from Simon?
 * teward helps acheronuk with that plot >:D
<teward> lool just kidding
<acheronuk> haha. I'm not.....
<clivejo> hi tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> hi
<clivejo> how are you?
<tsdgeos> cut my finger yesterday
<tsdgeos> hurts to type :D
<clivejo> you have 7 others :P
<tsdgeos> and i broke kmail compilation
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<tsdgeos> can't complain much
<tsdgeos> how about you?
<clivejo> ah so you're the one to blame!
<clivejo> ah same old, broke, busy and bad tempered
<blaze> > you have 7 others - does he lost two already?
<acheronuk> 2 thumbs
<clivejo> you type with your thumbs?
<blaze> spacing
<blaze> anyway
 * blaze falls asleep
<tsdgeos> and kmail is fine again
<tsdgeos> good :)
<clivejo> what was the problem?
<tsdgeos> i forgot to increase a version number
<tsdgeos> i didn't forget
<tsdgeos> i forgot to commit
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *tries turning it off and on again*
<acheronuk> think someone needs to try that with launchpad. sigh......
<tsdgeos> launchpad is going to die the slow death
<tsdgeos> canonical is not interested in it anymore
<tsdgeos> s/anymore/for a long time
<clivejo> oh my
<clivejo> it worked!
<clivejo> tsdgeos: I'm starting to get that impression in regards to Kubuntu as well
<acheronuk> starting?????????
<tsdgeos> well Canonical hasn't cared for Kubuntu for a long time :D
<tsdgeos> i thought that was well known
<clivejo> dunno, just seems recently more so
<clivejo> the lack of replies to the release team ML
<tsdgeos> you have to understand Canonical fired "LOTS" of people
<tsdgeos> so there's much less workforce around
<clivejo> I know
<tsdgeos> and the one that is there isn't probably not very motivated either 
<tsdgeos> or a bit scared at least
<clivejo> getting anything new into the archive is like having your teeth pulled by a chimp pretending to be a dentist
<clivejo> which is sad, because I do thing KDE is putitng out some great software
<clivejo> Plasma is more mature and stable than ever before
<clivejo> hummmm why has KDE connect stopped working
<clivejo> weird
<acheronuk> santa_: disable failing akonadi tests then?
<gsilvapt> howdy all o/ 
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, please go ahead
<acheronuk> not sure if worth trying to upload tonight, as LP builders currently seem ****d
<acheronuk> plasma has stalled building completely
<acheronuk> and I am damn tired
<santa_> let's do that tomorrow then
<acheronuk> yeah. not even checked if it's the same tests for all architectures
<acheronuk> presumably mostly so
<acheronuk> clivejo santa_ going to disable the nightly build
<acheronuk> can manually start it if LP magically comes back to life
<clivejo> ok
<santa_> ok
<santa_> just fyi I'm going to schedule tonight some test rebuilds for our kde packaging against simon's qt 5.9 ppa in my server
<santa_> so we will know in advance what's going to be broken
<acheronuk> santa_: his or https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819/+packages ?
<acheronuk> well, hopefully it will just be the usual suspects that break. many of which are not our packages anyway for ABI dependant stuff
<santa_> this one https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/qt/+packages
<acheronuk> I don't think Neon had huge breakage, after a few rebuilds
<santa_> since everything was already built except for one
<acheronuk> santa_: well simon (still not on here it seems) says that official one will be the one to test against
<acheronuk> though obviously the other will do until that is all built I suppose
<acheronuk> don't think there are huge differences
<acheronuk> oh cr*p, yes, I forgot all the builds are stuck. lol. would have to be the other for now :P
 * acheronuk puts on steel tocaps, and kicks LP *REALLY* hard
<clivejo> kick the bejaysus outta it
<clivejo> wanna borrow my sledge hammer?
<acheronuk> santa_: 
<acheronuk> Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: apache2,apt,bareos,binutils,cmake,cmake-extras,conntrack-tools,crmsh,ddcci-driver-linux,debci,elasticsearch-curator,gdb,gist,glib2.0,gnutls28,golang-github-jacobsa-crypto,guessit,gyoto,init-system-helpers,kate4,keystone,libbpp-core,libdist-zilla-perl,libfiu,libtest-most-perl,lsvpd,manila,mapnik,mash,mercurial,mesa,meson,mininet,network-manager,octave-io,open-iscsi,openvswitch,parsedatetime,python-asdf,python-boto,python-mapnik,p
<acheronuk> ython-openstackclient,python-oslo.utils,python-oslo.versionedobjects,python-tornado,python-xarray,python3-defaults,pyyaml,pyzmq,rpmlint,ruby-json-schema,ruby-kaminari,ruby-pathname2,s3ql,shotwell,sitesummary,sqlite3,squashfs-tools,stevedore,sudo,toolz,why,xorg-server,yorick-mira,yp-svipc,zodb
<acheronuk> what would migrate if ALL failing tests on 'excuses' were ignored
<acheronuk> so I think we will need those old binaries deleted, but we can try
<acheronuk> clivejo: nah. I can do better
 * acheronuk builds a small thermonuclear device
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #399: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #26: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #189: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #400: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #190: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #27: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/27/
<santa_> acheronuk: the idea is working with the release team on any remaining issue including the removal of builds for achitectures not supported by qtwebengine
<santa_> acheronuk: so yes, we need to get rid of the akonadi issue first
<gsilvapt> My PC has 16Gbs of RAM. Is it a bad idea to give 8 GBs of ram to a single VM? 
<clivejo> gsilvapt: should be fine
 * tsimonq2 sneaks around and steps on clivejo's toes
<clivejo> look what the cat dragged in!
 * tsimonq2 kicks clivejo 
<santa_> tsimonq2: so they are 2 ppas with qt 5.9 which i could use to do the test rebuild one is this https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/qt/+packages and the other one is this https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819/+packages 
<tsimonq2> santa_: I would use the second one
<santa_> tsimonq2: I will need to wait until everything is built there then
<tsimonq2> santa_: Ok
<santa_> tsimonq2: also I think probably you need a few symbols fixes to get some i386 ftbfs'es
<tsimonq2> santa_: Which specifically?
<santa_> tsimonq2: this one https://launchpadlibrarian.net/324149401/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-i386.qtmultimedia-opensource-src_5.9.0~rc-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'm not even paying attention to that because as soon as dinstall runs, I'll copy-package the new version over to the PPA
<tsimonq2> santa_: https://tracker.debian.org/news/847613
<santa_> ok
<tsimonq2> santa_: That ideally fixes all the symbols problems
<tsimonq2> santa_: And the only other ftbfs, qtspeech, depends on the binary packages that this is failing to produce
<tsimonq2> santa_: Same situation for qtscript, as soon as that gets in Debian and dinstall runs, I'll copy-package that over too
<santa_> ok
<tsimonq2> FWIW, the command I'm running: copy-package --from=debian --from-suite=experimental --to=ppa:tsimonq2/ubuntu/qt --to-suite=artful PACKAGE
<tsimonq2> It's found in bzr branch lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<santa_> so I'm also inspecting this one and probably will need some build retries: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819/+packages
<tsimonq2> santa_: Next time dinstall runs: https://ftp-master.debian.org/dinstall.html
<tsimonq2> santa_: Yep, I was just looking at that, and I'll retry it once everything else is built
<tsimonq2> Oh ffs, I don't have access to this PPA so I'll have to have mitya rebuild things :/
<tsimonq2> santa_: So yeah, for *now*, use my PPA, but starting tomorrow you should use the CI train one
<santa_> tsimonq2: I will to the test rebuilds tomorrow if possible then, since it's already too late here, and still need to do a couple of things
<tsimonq2> santa_: Ok
<gsilvapt> clivejo, kstars was the build failing in the zesty only, right? 
<gsilvapt> Or was that discover? 
<clivejo> E: kstars source: source-is-missing android/hack/locale.ho
<tsimonq2> o/ gsilvapt 
<gsilvapt> o/ tsimonq2 
<gsilvapt> Yes, I was going to ask what does that error means
<gsilvapt> never saw that. Dolphin also returns something interesting to fix
<gsilvapt> It breaks from hereon: 
<gsilvapt> dpkg-source: info: the patch has fuzz which is not allowed, or is malformed
<gsilvapt> dpkg-source: info: if patch 'upstream_fix_kfileitemmodel_test.diff' is correctly applied by quilt, use 'quilt refresh' to update it
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: My goto guide
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: tl;dr you need to extract the source package into that directory, refresh the patch, if it's reverse-applicable, remove it, and then remove the source code you unpacked before and run git diff to look at your changes
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Easy once you get the hang of it, but bookmark that link :)
<gsilvapt> Hum, let's try that 
 * clivejo coughs
<clivejo> upstream_fix
<tsimonq2> And judging by the patch name starting with "upstream", I'm willing to bet it's reverse applicable
<tsimonq2> clivejo: great minds think alike mi amigo
<tsimonq2> But there's no harm in double checking
<gsilvapt> So what, we don't suggest upstream fixes? :P 
<clivejo> check the upstream git for the source
<tsimonq2> Yep, what clivejo says
 * tsimonq2 ducks out
<clivejo> it was a patch that was applied to fix something
<clivejo> from upstream
<tsimonq2> ^
<clivejo> but check it
<gsilvapt> Hum, I always find it difficult to the find the upstream links
<gsilvapt> How can I do that? 
<clivejo> cgit.kde.org
<gsilvapt> I'm looking at the files inside the directory but there's no reference
<clivejo> use the search on the right
<gsilvapt> I know, I've used this page a lot. I was thinking the upstream you guys were talking was like Debian or so
<tsimonq2> (shortcut, if the patch links a commit, just do https://cgit.kde.org/SOURCE.git/commit/?id=COMMIT-ID - I did this for Qt)
<gsilvapt> Shouldn't this be the source? https://cgit.kde.org/dolphin.git/tree/
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/dolphin/commit/?id=462c623d4a251be3ae6080454fc0c87cb3a89970
<gsilvapt> Ok, I'm lost :D 
<gsilvapt> So, the goal was to check a commit (which I didn't look but you found it). That means I need to fetch upstream source again, run the guide Simon recommended or ... ? 
<clivejo> santa cherry picked the fix for upstream
<clivejo> to fix something in dolphin 17.04.2
<gsilvapt> Following
<clivejo> kci unstable is building what will be 17.08
<gsilvapt> Right
<clivejo> which has the fix already in the source code
<clivejo> so the patch can't be applied
<gsilvapt> Ok, so I need to remove this patch, right? 
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/dolphin.git/commit/?id=f6095c86c17be60e7f3b3ce1e02b40777600725e
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-16
<gsilvapt> The order of the commands should be, clone that tree from cgit, use pull-debian-source dolphin and using quilt series/next/push/pop -a/, create a diff, remove the upstream tree, and push the source code from there? 
<clivejo> no, the chnage is needed in our packaging
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/dolphin
<gsilvapt> Hum. So I use this repo instead of the cgit's?
<clivejo> basically KCI does a cascade merge
<clivejo> kubuntu_artful_archive > kubuntu_stable > kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> so santa has been preparing for an upload to artful archive of dolphin 17.04.2
<gsilvapt> Hum, okay then I'll put this one aside 
<clivejo> the cascade merge, copies any commits to the artful branch into kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> but unstable is used to package the lastest source code from KDE git
<clivejo> which contains the fix
<clivejo> so we need to remove the patch from kubuntu_unstable branch, to fix the issue
<gsilvapt> then I should use the kubuntu-packagers git repository and perform all those tasks I described? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #232: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/232/
<gsilvapt> Sorry if these are dumb questions but sometimes this gets a bit overwhelming
<clivejo> well LP is broken right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #156: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/156/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Not any more
<clivejo> you could use our tooling
<clivejo> git-clone-all -s dolphin -b kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> that will grab the git repo and put it in the folder dolphin/git
<clivejo> and checkout the kubuntu_unstable branch all in one command
<gsilvapt> Hum
<gsilvapt> There might be something wrong in my end
<gsilvapt> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gsilvapt>   File "/home/gsilvapt/Documents/ka/git-clone-all", line 18, in <module>
<gsilvapt>     from lib.ka_configuration import *
<gsilvapt> ImportError: No module named 'lib'
<gsilvapt> I may be missing some python package 
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/README
<clivejo> well more https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/INSTALL
<clivejo> there is a package called kubuntu-automation will install all the deps
<gsilvapt> i don't recall missing one but lets try that
<gsilvapt> Apparently I did, lol.
<gsilvapt> so now I have to remove the patch using quilt pop?
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: yep
<gsilvapt> The patch isn't applied as I'm seeing
<tsimonq2> Then use the guide I linked to refresh it
<gsilvapt> Nothing. I'm going through the package as I'm checking the guide. 
<gsilvapt> I tried quilt refresh, quilt series (the patch is there), quilt applied (returns No patches applied)
<tsimonq2> $ quilt pop -a
<tsimonq2> [...]
<tsimonq2> $ while quilt push; do quilt refresh; done
<tsimonq2> Key commands ^^^^
<gsilvapt> if I do quilt pop -a, it returns no patch removed
<gsilvapt> is that okay? 
<tsimonq2> yep
<gsilvapt> I should keep using the commands below that to remove the patch since that is our case (When the patch can be reverse-applied [...])
<gsilvapt> I'm not 100% sure if this is what I had to do but I pushed anyway and proposed a merge. Hope you guys can tell me what to do next as my fix is likely incomplete.
<gsilvapt> Now I'm headed to bed. Thanks for the help!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/46/
<acheronuk> morning
<acheronuk> LP buildd-manager still borked it seems. queues only growing and builds stalled
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/24/
<gsilvapt> Hum, lskat is failing but we fixed it a few days ago. Locally, it was building. Lets see what we have in the log
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: launchpad had/has technical issues which messed up most builds
<acheronuk> hopefully sorted soon
<gsilvapt> hum, that explains the super strange output in lskat
<gsilvapt> dolphin is something else. Hopefully we managed to figure out the issues last night so it has a fix ready
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @gsilvapt, I don't see a MP from you?
<gsilvapt> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, This should be it; https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/dolphin/+merge/325793
<gsilvapt> Beware that I'm not 100% confident if that fixes the problem. This is related with a patch applied upstream that causes errors downstream. The diagnose was to delete the patch. I tried but I'm not sure if that's it :D
<santa_> gsilvapt: the target for that merge request is ksudoku
<gsilvapt> dammit
<gsilvapt> I'll fix it. thanks!
<gsilvapt> Bah, I wrote the thing properly, but forgot selecting "other" :D
 * acheronuk runs 'pre pub lunch' errands
<acheronuk> may not be around until late pm now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #25: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/25/
<clivejo> what is wrong with LP anyways?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #50: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #26: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/26/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x630) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oB09UxCs/file_2813.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yay
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yay what?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, buildd-manager process kept getting killed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, looks pretty
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, the prompt? which is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I changed to fish shell and added a theme
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, part of fish then.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea an addon manager called fisherman
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> cool :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm && does not seem to work in fish tho
<mparillo> On AA, it looks as if Plasma 5.10.2 landed from the Archive (minus the two new packages), replacing my PPA versions this morning. All seems well.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/22/
<santa_> tsimonq2: hi, are you around?
 * tsimonq2 yawns
<tsimonq2> santa_: Hi :)
<santa_> tsimonq2: I'm would like to start with those test resbuilds soon, could you update your ppa with the things we discussed yesterday?
<tsimonq2> santa_: Sure, although I think the CI train one is good now, no?
<tsimonq2> santa_: Wait, I'll talk to mitya...
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHxKN
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 6ded6cf Aaron Honeycutt: update welcome to 17.10 and WIP status
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#35 (master - 6ded6cf : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/ebb3ac00ec24...6ded6cf1f669
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/243697922
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #133: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1582: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1582: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1582: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1582: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1582/
<santa_> tsimonq2: let me insist: I think you need to update the symbols of qtmultimedia https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=qtmultimedia-opensource-src&suite=experimental
<tsimonq2> santa_: yep we're aware
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'll be going live with that Ubuntu On Air session soon so mitya57 is the contact for that
<santa_> ok
<mitya57> santa_, no need to remind, we track that :)
<santa_> mitya57: well simon said yesterday he was waiting to sync some packages from debian experimental, but they are still these couple of i386 failures. besides that small issues, what's right now the difference between https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819/+packages and https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/qt/+packages ? I see they are some packages in simon's ppa which are not on the ci ppa (I guess the 
<santa_> extra packages in simon's are the NEW ones right?) + there's a newer version of qtdeclarative-opensource-src in simon's
<mitya57> santa_, Simon’s PPA is for test builds, and 2819 will be used for landing to archive.
<mitya57> Not everything has been copied to 2819 yet, but I will copy that later.
 * mitya57 is debugging the s390x crashes right now
<santa_> mitya57: thank you, could you please ping me when done, I wanted to do some test rebuilds outside the official infra
<mitya57> santa_, what packages exactly do you need?
<santa_> mitya57: if possible all of qt 5.9
<mitya57> santa_, copied four new packages, but qtmultimedia is not ready yet
<mitya57> I’ll try to upload it to Debian now, but LP will pick it up only tomorrow.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: will qtvirtualkeyboard be included?
<clivejo> it is needed for the new onscreen keyboard login/unlock in Plasma 5.10
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Yes, talk to lisandro 
<lisandro> clivejo: possibly with many 3rd party stuff turned off
<lisandro> same as OpenSuse guys did
<lisandro> check kde-dists for details
<lisandro> (the ml)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #28: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #401: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #191: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #234: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #158: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #47: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #123: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #51: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #356: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/356/
<tsimonq2> santa_: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/197746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #47: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/47/
<santa_> tsimonq2: what's that?
<tsimonq2> santa_: mitya57 needed to fix some tests
<santa_> tsimonq2: is that in the packaging already?
<tsimonq2> santa_: He's working on it right now
<tsimonq2> santa_: So not yert
<tsimonq2> *yet
<santa_> tsimonq2: I have already scheduled a frameworks test rebuild, autopkgtrollings included, status pages available here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> santa_: lol, autopkgtrollings
<santa_> cause they are meant to troll package maintainers
<santa_> I have been trolled a lot today
<tsimonq2> XD
<santa_> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konqueror/tree/debian/patches/kubuntu_fix_failing_test.diff?h=kubuntu_artful_archive&id=ed2c3771c346c9d6d174a31468e23c1853797d67
<santa_> big trolling
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #242: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/242/
<clivejo> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt5 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-3 (artful), package size 3557 kB, installed size 6143 kB
<tsimonq2> santa_: I don't know KCI's status at the moment, but if this isn't already integrated, I'd highly recommend integrating autopkgtrolling so that when y'all upload to the archive, you already know what fails and you can override what fails *before* it's uploaded ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #54: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/54/
<santa_> tsimonq2: we don't have that yet and it doesn't seem like easy to do
<santa_> t least not for me, since I didn't write the pangea tooling
<tsimonq2> santa_: Ah ok
<santa_> I also have been considresing re-wrtiting the kci code in python, but that's not precisely a weekend job
<tsimonq2> santa_: If you wanted to make it mandatory for a build to pass, you could just add the code running the autopkgtests to the end of the existing build process
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> Just a thought, it would certainly make things faster when uploading
<santa_> obviously yes
<tsimonq2> Also, things like piuparts would be useful too
<santa_> obviously yes
<santa_> or a cheaper things than piuparts
<tsimonq2> Exactly.
<tsimonq2> piuparts just came to mind.
<santa_> see "spectrum" https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #223: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/223/
<tsimonq2> santa_: With "Emerald Lake," I'm looking to set up some sort of Qt CI that *ubuntu and Debian people can use
<tsimonq2> santa_: Part of that may be getting some tooling for it
<santa_> aha
<acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=72001
<acheronuk> "In an educational insti tution we have 50 PCs in a computer room and we need students to not change the wallpaper, bars, menu, etc (configurations). How can I solve that?"
<acheronuk> using Kubuntu 17.04 - Plasma ^^^
<clivejo> don't let the students use them?
<clivejo> there was a tool called kiosk
<clivejo> I think the new tool was called confine
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Run a script on login that doesn't give them the permissions to edit the files :P
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/confine.git/
<clivejo> it was for locking down computers like this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #224: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/224/
<clivejo> OMG
<clivejo> Simon just popped up on my screen!
<tsimonq2> Oh? :P
<clivejo> scary!
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<tsimonq2> lol
<clivejo> recommended Youtube 
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqiu9uC_qTU
<clivejo> with you as the thumbnail
<gsilvapt> Hello all
<clivejo> hi gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Is LP stable by now? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #822: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/822/
<clivejo> well thats relative
<gsilvapt> I assume that's a no? :) 
<clivejo> well its working
<clivejo> just a bit slow
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #492: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #217: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #153: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #154: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/154/
<clivejo> !info libmlt-dev xenial
<ubottu> libmlt-dev (source: mlt): multimedia framework (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.0-2 (xenial), package size 41 kB, installed size 174 kB
<clivejo> !info libmlt-dev zesty
<ubottu> libmlt-dev (source: mlt): multimedia framework (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-3 (zesty), package size 42 kB, installed size 177 kB
<gsilvapt> weird, kajongg and kmag were building locally at the time. Lets have a look
<gsilvapt> Ah
<gsilvapt> Xenial builds...
<gsilvapt> !info libkf5kio-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package libkf5kio-dev does not exist in xenial
<gsilvapt> !info libqt5core5a xenial
<ubottu> libqt5core5a (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5 (xenial), package size 2178 kB, installed size 10171 kB
<gsilvapt> !info libqt5printsupport5 xenial
<ubottu> libqt5printsupport5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 print support module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5 (xenial), package size 184 kB, installed size 684 kB
<gsilvapt> !info libqt5widget5 xenial
<ubottu> Package libqt5widget5 does not exist in xenial
<gsilvapt> How about all these packages? Can we make a backport request of so many packages?
<clivejo> well libkf5kio-dev was called kio-dev back then
<gsilvapt> (I'm thinking of all other games I worked on before that will break if packages do not exist in xenial or previous releases
<gsilvapt> Hum, makes sense. But should we include all previous versions in the debian/control? It does not make sense to me
<clivejo> you can use the or |
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see. Is there a way to know which packages already exist with another name? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #493: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/155/
<acheronuk> clivejo: pinch the Neon packaging: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/forks/mlt.git/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #154: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #218: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #151: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #134: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/134/
<clivejo> dunno if I can be bothered to backport that!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #102: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #106: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #315: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/315/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: not really, just experience
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #243: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #517: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
<gsilvapt> Hum, someone did something to kstars, I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> fixed upstream
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/kstars.git/commit/?id=35e6bf5769409ebf02e33b5db80ab73244d14acf
<gsilvapt> Yea, I was looking into that right now, acheronuk :) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #4: SUCCESS in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/4/
<gsilvapt> Are these tests important? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<gsilvapt> Or do you guys only use it when release schedules is coming up? 
<acheronuk> for milestones, so if we do alpha1 we will use it then
<gsilvapt> Ok. So There are some artful daily milestones. Not so important? 
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-17
<acheronuk> don't recall testing them. maybe the main (official) ubuntu does
<valorie> I think some people test them sometimes
<valorie> but in general if they boot and can be successfully installed, not much changes until closer to the alpha
<gsilvapt> I see. Back to packaging then :) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #13: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #198: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #134: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/91/
<gsilvapt> Regardind kstars, one issue is that the software b-d requires a higher version number than what exists and there's a patch in VCS but not llisted in VCS. These are both upstream fixes right? 
<gsilvapt> The version number of libindi-dev should be properly written maybe. And the patch might have been deleted 
<acheronuk> increasing the libindi depends version to 1.4 would cause kstars to fail to build at the moment, and as it's only optional don't really want to do that. it will fix itself if/whe we get a new libindi into artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #24: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/24/
<acheronuk> clivejo: why was the stars patch disabled?
<gsilvapt> Well, increase the version number would fail because the think doesn't exist yet :) 
<gsilvapt> The patch I worked on was on dolphin, not kstars, so I have no clue about that
<gsilvapt> I thiink I'll migrate to pbuild for good. God dammit, sbuild is always troublesome installing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #63: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/63/
<acheronuk> eek! 1:40 am here
<acheronuk> Goodnight all I think :)
<gsilvapt> Good night 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #494: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #34: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/34/
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1583: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1583: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1583: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1583: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #80: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #192: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #389: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #65: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/65/
<gsilvapt> Hello all o/ 
<santa_> good morning/afternoon everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: ping?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pong?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> akonadi?
<santa_> not yet
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk got sidetracked
<santa_> I would like in the first place to move frameworks 5.35 to the regular backports ppa
<santa_> right now landing also provides krita
<santa_> do you mind if I copy -landing to the regular backports ppa including krita?
<acheronuk> and plasma 5.10.2 in there as well
<acheronuk> for xesty
<acheronuk> *zesty
<santa_> yes, may I copy everything then?
<acheronuk> krita is a bugfix on what is already in there, so seems ok to me
<santa_> I'm using -landing on my laptop for the record
<santa_> zesty with -landing I mean
<santa_> acheronuk: so, proceed (y/n)?
<acheronuk> yeah, so you have test the plasma update somewhat then
<acheronuk> I would say so
<santa_> copying then. we can always fix issues later if we find any 
<acheronuk> To be honest, I was wondering whether to ping you and ask if it worked ok for you, then copy this weekend. so you more or less just beat me to it
<acheronuk> if there are no anguished screams of breakage on forums and social media, I'll do a website post later
<santa_> I'm going to copy frameworks 5.35 for xenial too (which was already tested, by me and got positive feedback from mparillo)
<acheronuk> santa_: yes. there is additional stuff in landing for xenial. apps like konversation, krita again, krusader, kdevelop 
<acheronuk> from brief testing I *think* they are ok
<santa_> ok
<gsilvapt> I can help testing (I think) if needed :+1:
<acheronuk> I just built digikam 5.5 for xenial in staging-misc, but may want to test that and maybe wait for digikam 5.6. the release of which is imminent, as was tagged in git a few days ago
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: thank you. this is copying stuff in the backports-landing PPA to backport PPA for both Zesty and Xenial. If you have an install or VM of those, testing would be great
<gsilvapt> What can we do regarding those packages that are now failing because we changed b-d and they do not exist in previous releases? kajongg, kmag, kstars for instance
<gsilvapt> I have space for a VM, yes. I can install, test and uninstall if needed. However, I might need some guidance as I never did any testing
<acheronuk> faling where? yellow is not a 'fail'
<gsilvapt> Depends which one you're looking at. kajongg only has yellow warnings but kstars is actually failing because the b-d does not exist in Xenial. 
<gsilvapt> Actually it's the other way around
<acheronuk> Link to the 'failure' please?
<gsilvapt> 1 second, I'm trying to find them
<gsilvapt> kmag has a different b-d in xenial: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/324314065/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kmag_4%3A17.04.2+p16.04+git20170616.2252-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<gsilvapt> We discussed this last night. I was told the package had a different name for previous releases and thus it can't find the package in previous releases other than artful
<gsilvapt> Now I'm looking at kajongg because there's clearly missing a dependency. Not sure if it exists in xenial or if I missed it
<acheronuk> oh. unstable kajongg needs a new twisted only found in artful. not going to mess with backporting that for now
<gsilvapt> Exactly, that's my problem. most of the game packages I've helped porting have packages that either do not exist in previous builds or had different names before. 
<gsilvapt> backporting may be hard but there's no way to figure out the name of the packages (AFAIK)
<acheronuk> most exist. and can be found from cmakelists or the build output and a bit of detectivework
<clivejo> gsilvapt: want to refresh the patches for kstars?
<acheronuk> clivejo: looking at it, I think it may need a bit more than a 'refesh'. but no harm looking
<acheronuk> kmag is oddly still looking for some Qt4. weird
<santa_> have you guys already fixed the thing with my dolphin patch?
<clivejo> I "think" I just disabled them to get it to build
<clivejo> fixed the thing?
<santa_> it was failing to apply in unstable because I got an upstream patch to fix a test
<clivejo> yeah, I removed the patch
<clivejo> in _unstable
<santa_> thanks
<acheronuk> santa_: your fuzzy compare patch for kstars??
<santa_> ?
<acheronuk> would you mind taking a look to see if it is still relevant in unstable?
<clivejo> how are apps 17.04.2 coming along?
<santa_> I fixed ~4 autopkgtrollings yesterday
<acheronuk> santa_: they made some changes to those lines I'm not 100% sure equivalent changes can be substituted in or are needed
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you look at the seed after those new packages made it it?
<acheronuk> clivejo: they should already be in there from when I last updated the seed from a clone all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/219/
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.artful/revision/1360
<acheronuk> that commit, when it was apps 16.12 in git
<clivejo> can we put that link on qa.kubuntu?
<acheronuk> can put what we like on there if it's useful
<clivejo> be useful to me, as I can never find that link!
<acheronuk> Firefox remembers for me....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/220/
<blaze> ff is not for remembering links
<blaze> but for constant segfauts and crashes :p
<acheronuk> for me it does both
<acheronuk> sometimes.....
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: xenial seems to have an old version of libqaccessibilityclient which I think is too old and not pulling in some of the legacy qt4 depends that kmag seems to oddly need
<acheronuk> going to try building the zesty version for KCI build to test
<gsilvapt> Sorry, I was having lunch. I take care of that later, if that's okay. i only need to run quilt refresh in kstars?
<gsilvapt> santa_, I've made a merge request recently that should fix that. I'm not 100% certain it is done properly but... 
<acheronuk> quilt refresh won't do it, as the code to patch has changed. not just the it's context
<santa_> I need to leave for a wile, I'll be back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #221: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1584: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1584: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1584: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1584: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1584/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie I assume no meeting? I forgot again :/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Sorry wasn't at my computer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> might have to think of alternate times if we want to carry them on
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> If there good weather I can't make it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, you should be fine to be there for most of a UK summer then
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Lovely day today
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep. nice cold beer is going down well
<gsilvapt> To "update" the patch issues in kstars (https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/517/parsed_console/) should I remove the patch inside debian/patches? 
<gsilvapt> It was left out of VCS before
<gsilvapt> Regarding the other package, the requirement is actually superior to what currently exists, even in artful. Should we ignore it for the time being?
<gsilvapt> My suggestion is we should keep the patch (in case it becomes useful anytime in the future) and propose a patch upstream to set the version number right of INDI package.
<[Relic]> Hate to interrupt, but is there anyway to make a live usb boot very slowly (item by item?) so I can see where it is causing a kernel panic lock up (happens on 3 different usb drives)?
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: leave the patch for now. we can properly review whether to update it or ditch it. we have months to do that on the versions unstable branch is tracking
<gsilvapt> ok acheronuk, thanks! 
<gsilvapt> Anyone  here uses sbuild? i'm having the same error in all packages and, as far as I remember, this is a configuration error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24882700/
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: on libindi we just need to update or wait for debian to update the libindi version in the archives. 
<gsilvapt> But I can't remember what it is and I've done the installation guide twice....
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see. I forgot to check upstream if the package has a higher version number 
<gsilvapt> 7back
<acheronuk> http://indilib.org/download/source.html
<acheronuk> 1.4.1
<acheronuk> tried building that the other day, but there were issues with missing symbols compared to 1.2 so would need to see what debian (or pre-empt them) do on any library version bump
<gsilvapt> speaking of symbols, I need to read about those 
<acheronuk> so since it's only a non-essential optional build depend for kstars, just waiting to see for now
<gsilvapt> okay, thanks for the tip!
<gsilvapt> Sorry for asking so many things but I just have to ask what's all this to understand what is going on and what can I do :) 
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/02/22/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t14:55
<acheronuk> on symbols ^^^
<gsilvapt> Oh, cool! A guide on this. Thank you, super useful!
<gsilvapt> Wow, this is a tad complex 
<acheronuk> Yes, it takes the best of us some time to get our heads round that!
<gsilvapt> This is also an extensive walkthrough. I'd benefit from one of these as it is a hands-on experience.
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/T6358 I'm not going to do it yet, since I'm working on apps and the Qt transition which is more urgent. feel free to do it or mentor someone else to do it before I have time for that
<santa_> gsilvapt: the symbols files are with huge difference the most complex task you would have to deal wrt kde packaging
<acheronuk> santa_: ack. it's not urgent
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding the akonadi fixing, if possible I will do that tomorrow, if so it's ok if I give you the dsc to upload the package? (I would handle the thing in git) and after that we could work with the release team to unblock the rest of kdepim
<acheronuk> santa_: whichever is easiest for you
<santa_> ack
<santa_> regarding the qt transition, as you know I'm doing some test rebuilds to assess the thing. so far kdeframeworks is much better than expected only a couple of possible issues
<santa_> in addition to the packages which may need some small adjustments (which we will do), this is imho what we should do in the kde packaging scope before artful gets qt 5.9
<santa_> 1. get the current stuff in -proposed out of proposed
<santa_> 2. upload kde applications 17.04.2 (if that's possible to do in time)
<santa_> note that 17.04.2 will need some binary-only new reviews
<santa_> so probably we will have to that after qt 5.9 lands in artful
<santa_> and this means that, unfortunately we may need to do some small fixes here and there for apps 16.12, which is not cool, but if there's no other way...
<santa_> so to sum up I think the 1. is a "must have" and the 2. a "nice to have but only if it's feasible"
<santa_> tsimonq2: ↑
<acheronuk> santa_: all sounds reasonable
<tsimonq2> santa_: Well my goal is to get Qt in and out of proposed ASAP
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'd rather not have it stuck in there like glue for a month :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's traditional. new Qt sets up semi-permanent residence in -proposed
<tsimonq2> I'd like to prevent that now that we're shoving Unity 8 out the doot
<tsimonq2> *door
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mKQ4P7RF/Screenshot_20170617_170253.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Unity8 is still alive btw
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, ??
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> no idea how that keeps happening
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> latte?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yepp
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looks ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's super small lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh. I usually make panels and docks quite small, so it did not look odd to me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> you could do everything with latte and remove all other panels really
<santa_> tsimonq2: I want the same thing, so I'm trying to figure things out to make that hapen
<santa_> the same thing = get qt 5.9 into artful as soon as we can
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes, if it going in, sooner = better
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/qt-5-9-transition/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> within reason
<tsimonq2> @ahoneybun: It's getting removed from the archive. If it ever comes back, it'll be in a different name and it'll be in Universe.
<tsimonq2> santa_: Wonderful. Let's accomplish that. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right
<tsimonq2> santa_: Also, if you want me to get anything in the PPA (because mitya57 just has to press a button and it's all copied to proposed) that fixes a lot of the KDE * stack (that's broken after the Qt update), let me know.
<tsimonq2> santa_: Just upload it to a PPA and I think we'll be able to just review it.
<tsimonq2> santa_: But as long as you know that it's a possibility... :)
<tsimonq2> Same goes for anyone else with Ninja or Developer status
<tsimonq2> If Qt 5.9.0 breaks something and you have a fix, ping
<santa_> tsimonq2: sure. wrt test rebuilds frameworks for i386 is about to finish so I'm going to schedule plasma/amd64 tonight, we will have the results in the morning, then I will continue with plasma/i386 tomorrow
<santa_> inb4 my night and my morning, it's 23:17 here
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping?
<acheronuk> http://kubuntu.org/news/latest-round-of-backports-ppa-updates-include-plasma-5-10-2-for-zesty-17-04/
<mparillo> Pong?
<mparillo> acheronuk: Good time to spread the good news?
<acheronuk> mparillo: It is :)
<mparillo> Now which VM and which incognito browser did I use to insulate myself from facebook?
<tsimonq2> santa_: ack :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Wow, that was a fast turnaround time for backports! Keep up the good work :)
<tsimonq2> santa_, clivejo ^
<clivejo> huh?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: http://kubuntu.org/news/latest-round-of-backports-ppa-updates-include-plasma-5-10-2-for-zesty-17-04/
<clivejo> I know, I'm getting pinged about that left, right and center
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_, clivejo: Ping, can one of y'all please join #debian-cd on OFTC and help test Stretch KDE images? They're having some errors when booting and I'm not sure how to begin diagnosing some of these things.
<tsimonq2> And anyone else who is good at diagnosing Plasma things ^^^
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk, @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ^^^^
<DarinMiller> Hey all o/
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<clivejo> where you been?
<DarinMiller> FYI for anyone using apt-cacher NG that also want to use wine staging.  Ensure to edit (or create) /etc/apt/apt.conf and add:Acquire::HTTP::Proxy::dl.winehq.org "DIRECT"; 
<DarinMiller> I have not been far.  I mostly have been on in late evening when everyone else is in bed.
<clivejo> awwww
<clivejo> stupid time zones
<DarinMiller> yes,  big spinning rock we live on, hard to stay in sync with everyone.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-18
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, you around? 
<gsilvapt> I need your help with sbuild again 
<gsilvapt> I went through the tutorial and I'm getting the same error in all builds, including ones I know they're building in KCI: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24885745/
<gsilvapt> I'm pretty positive this is related to the sbuild's setup... 
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: https://groups.google.com/d/msg/linux.debian.bugs.rc/3LHnM78aLZQ/5EkBoexwBQAJ
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Bookmark it ;)
<gsilvapt> I lost the logs of our conversations. I will bookmark it this time. Thank you!!!!
<gsilvapt> yeap, this is working now, I was getting a bit desperate about this, loll.
<gsilvapt> The cantor package is requiring a library I have no clue why's there for. Locally, the build fails (because the required version does not exist) but if I remove this package from the b-d, it builds with status attempted.
<gsilvapt> The library is libanalitza-dev
<gsilvapt> It was introduced in a upstream release: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/cantor/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=901b5b811d026d1ddbc7a2589e4bb18fbbf45c43
<gsilvapt> Wait, not that one
<gsilvapt> I don't know where this comes from. It isn't part of the cmake list
<gsilvapt> Interesting, it does not fail in KCI builds because of this.
<DarinMiller> Hi gsilvapt
<DarinMiller> I f you have rebooted, you may need to run the last 2 commands in step 11 i n the sbuild guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<DarinMiller> 1) mkdir -p /dev/shm/schroot/overlay/
<DarinMiller> 2) sudo mount -o remount,size=75% /dev/shm
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: I responded before reading your build log.  As you may have discovered, if you need a PPA for a build, then you can use something like:
<DarinMiller> sbuild -d artful-amd64 --extra-repository="deb [trusted=yes] http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubu ntu/ artful-proposed multiverse restricted universe main" -j4
<DarinMiller> Or if you need multiple ppa, like this:
<DarinMiller> sbuild -d artful-amd64 --extra-repository="deb [trusted=yes] http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks/ubuntu artful main deb [trusted=yes] http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma/ubuntu artful main" -j4
<DarinMiller> also don't forget to clean up your failed sessions:  schroot -e --all-sessions
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1585: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1585: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1585: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1585: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1585/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * acheronuk melts
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, no the problem was with the gpg keys. I had to delete the folder in order to proceed. It's explained here: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/linux.debian.bugs.rc/3LHnM78aLZQ/5EkBoexwBQAJ
<gsilvapt> And hello all o/ 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Twitter stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ah, right. NP
<santa_> tsimonq2: fyi I would need (at least) qtmultimedia built for i386 and updated in the landing ppa, otherwise there would be a few plasma packages which wouldn't be able to build
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1586: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1586: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1586: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1586: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #518: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #519: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/202/
<tsimonq2> santa_: ack
<gsilvapt> hello all 
<clivejo> hi gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> hi clivejo 
<gsilvapt> You asked about bug reporting the other night. Need anything in that regard?
<clivejo> we have lots of stuff we would like into the archive
<gsilvapt> I see. Well, I never done anything in that regard but I can learn :) 
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<gsilvapt> I assume I should focus on this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<clivejo> well you use a bug report 
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<clivejo> Subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1663675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663675 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package Peruse" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<clivejo> try getting that in, valorie will love you forever
<gsilvapt> Wow, wait, I'm getting confused. 
<gsilvapt> I'm not following what you need help with. Triaging bugs? Request sponsorship, fix bugs ...? 
<clivejo> paperwork :P
<gsilvapt> That can be many things... Could you elaborate? :) 
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1663675/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663675 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package Peruse" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<gsilvapt> Okay. And is there a list of all files which need this kind of thing? 
<gsilvapt> the maintainer here should be the email address of kubuntu-devel? 
<gsilvapt> clivejo, made a push. I followed the recommendations there, except rule #4 as I have no clue what that is
<gsilvapt> Ah, and rule #6. I don't want to mess up the licenses and copyright thingy
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/peruse/+merge/325892
<clivejo> how are you mixing repos?
<clivejo> got  ksudoku stuff in there too :/
<gsilvapt> Ah, right... Dammit. I always click "choose other" and forget to click the bullet. It's an annoying bug. For the obvious reason, if you're choosing a different target, it is because you want that target.
<gsilvapt> Let me re-do that MR
<gsilvapt> Yeap, now it is correct: https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/peruse/+merge/325893
<gsilvapt> In fact I was looking at the diff and it was odd.
<clivejo> can you add a comment on the bug now and ask for a review?
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/peruse/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> gsilvapt: are you on telegram?
<gsilvapt> clivejo, I have an account but I don't use it often because I don't know anyone who does. 
<gsilvapt> And yes, I can take care of that 
<gsilvapt> clivejo, I have to assign ubuntu-sponsors to the bug again and in the comment ask for a review, isn't that so? 
<clivejo> just add the comment for now
<clivejo> jbicha will review
<gsilvapt> Okay then. 
<gsilvapt> I'm installing Telegram, btw 
<clivejo> if he okays it, then add sponsors
<gsilvapt> Roger. Telegram -> gsilvapt 
<IrcsomeBot> gsilvapt was added by: CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<gsilvapt> Thanks, CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<clivejo> that allows you to use the bridge
<gsilvapt> The bot over there? Or does this has more funcionalities? 
<clivejo> clifford is my telegram
<gsilvapt> Yes, I recognized by name
<gsilvapt> Ah, duh!!
<gsilvapt> Never associated that huge name was you, even though I know you are called Clifford :)
<gsilvapt> So, what is the bridge after all? 
<gsilvapt> (Regardless, thank you!)
<clivejo> it links Telegram to this channel
<clivejo> and the group on Telegram to here
<gsilvapt> Cool!
<gsilvapt> Do you guys use Telegram, besides for the bridge?
<clivejo> yup
<gsilvapt> Ok, thank you
<clivejo> most of the team are on here
<gsilvapt> hum, I'm seeing that. I thought some people stopped using telegram due to those security accusations they were involved a few months/years ago
<clivejo> oh?
<gsilvapt> clivejo, regarding some other packages that could require 'paper work', where can I find more? 
<clivejo> maybe see how you go with peruse
<clivejo> but there are lots more
<gsilvapt> I asked because I figured this can take some time to be reviewed because people are generally busy 
<clivejo> well  telepathy-morse and telegram-qt need some work
<clivejo> need them to fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-contact-list/+bug/1512135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512135 in ktp-contact-list (Ubuntu) "Cannot add Telegram account to Telepathy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gsilvapt> To fix that bug, I need to add that dependency in debian/control? package: telepathy-morse, homepage, .... 
<clivejo> no, need those two new package in the archive
<gsilvapt> Hum, I'm not sure if I know how to do that
<clivejo> packaging is in LP git
<gsilvapt> This one already exists: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/telegram-qt
<gsilvapt> I think
<gsilvapt> The other one does not. Do you mean I need to create the other one first? 
<gsilvapt> Or I'm not following even? :D
<clivejo> yup
<gsilvapt> Ok, lets see if I can do that.
<gsilvapt> So, I have to take this list: https://github.com/TelepathyIM/telepathy-morse/blob/master/CMakeLists.txt
<clivejo> the packaging needs cleaned up
<gsilvapt> Create the usual debian folder and add all details that I can get from that GitHub repo? 
<clivejo> the debian folder has been created already and it is building
<gsilvapt> Oh?, I couldn't find it
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/telegram-qt/tree/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> hum, then I'm not understanding what I'm dealing with. I have these two packages and they're related. Does telegram-qt needs the telepathy-morse addition and a general clean of the package?
<clivejo> telepathy-morse needs telegram-qt
<clivejo> they both provide access to telegram in Plasma
<clivejo> do you know how to check and update the copyright files?
<gsilvapt> No
<gsilvapt> I'm so lost right now xD 
<clivejo> https://wiki.debian.org/CopyrightReviewTools
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #893: FIXED in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/893/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #873: FIXED in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/873/
<gsilvapt> Lets see if I get this. kde-telepathy-contact-list has a bug which requires telepathy-morse to be installed. It is on your ppa. telepathy-morse requires telegram-qt, which is the link you sent.
<gsilvapt> Now, they both need work. I assume they need an copyright update for starters 
<clivejo> in order for it to connect to and use telegram, you need to install the two extra packages
<clivejo> yes they both work and I'm using them at the moment
<clivejo> but we want them in the archive, so they have to have everything right
<gsilvapt> Okay, I'll try working on telegram-qt first because it is already in the archive
<clivejo> it is?
<clivejo> !info libtelegram-qt5-dev
<ubottu> Package libtelegram-qt5-dev does not exist in artful
<gsilvapt> s/archive/kubuntu-packaging
<gsilvapt> And I can't find the other one
<clivejo> its there too
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/telepathy-morse
<gsilvapt> hum, thank you!
<gsilvapt> Regarding the previous bug you gave to me, Jeremy replied, I've subscribed the sponsors again. Do i need to do something else for the time being? 
<clivejo> is he happy with the changes?
<gsilvapt> well, he asked me to re-subscribe the sponsor team so I guess he is
<clivejo> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #213: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/213/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: do you have a PPA you could upload a build to?
<gsilvapt> I never did any of that so I don't think so 
<clivejo> ok, so go to your page
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> there
<clivejo> and create a new PPA, maybe artful or kde or something
<clivejo> whatever you want to call it
<gsilvapt> Ok, done
<clivejo> ok click on the link to it
<gsilvapt> Yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #189: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/189/
<gsilvapt> Do you want the link or something in particular? 
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> can you build the source and upload it to your PPA?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #42: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/42/
<gsilvapt> Of kde-telepathy-contact-list?
<clivejo> no peruse
<clivejo> I have to go now, but we'll pick this up another time
<gsilvapt> I build the source by using sbuild and uploading some generated files after that or that's not it? 
<clivejo> debuild -S
<gsilvapt> Bah, okay. We can resume tomorrow or so
<clivejo> grab the source with uscan --download-current-version --destdir=../
<clivejo> then debuild -S
<gsilvapt> Ok, thank you. i'll try this and if I get stuck I'll report tomorrow
<clivejo> Ive uploaded to my PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/artful/+packages?field.name_filter=peruse&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/47/
<clivejo> you could investigate those failures ^
<gsilvapt> My build failed for gpg errors
<gsilvapt> secret key not availble
<clivejo> probably cause I'm on the changelog
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/38/
<gsilvapt> Yes, it has your name on it
<clivejo> should have got you to take it over
<gsilvapt> Don't know, but it failed the build
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/51/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #545: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #557: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #484: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #530: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #566: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #476: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #412: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #431: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #493: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/493/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #530: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2289: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2289: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2289: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2289/
<sitter> does someone else want the spam from ~kubuntu-ci-bot? xD
<sitter> https://i.imgur.com/wWWT2yK.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #521: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #444: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/444/
<acheronuk> sitter: not especially!
<sitter> I
<sitter> I'll keep reading them then :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #604: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/604/
<acheronuk> santa_: kio has a previously disabled test (our patch) enabled again. allegedly fixed uptream, but....
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: so is that still failing?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning santa_
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #481: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/481/
<acheronuk> santa_: I don't know yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #520: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/520/
<acheronuk> santa_: current lxd container are timing out before getting to a proper runlevel, so having issues doing manual tests
 * acheronuk hacks stuff to set stupidly long timeout
<santa_> oh oh
<santa_> wait man
<santa_> acheronuk: I had to do that with tritemio, too, in fact I was considering to send patches to the official autopkgtest package, I have a modified version here: https://launchpad.net/~tritemio-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/buildd
<acheronuk> santa_: Laney and xnox are meant to have been looking at the issue
<acheronuk> right. thanks
<santa_> it seems to me it could be a deeper thing than increasing the timeout, because it didn't happen in xenial
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah. I think they were looking at why it's regressed to being so slow
<santa_> I was thinking it was a corner case, because at the same time I upgraded tritemio to bionic I also added a second buildd, so my server is now almost on fire (as it should be)
<acheronuk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kFKJr6GJn6/
<acheronuk> I get the same locally and on linode
<santa_> acheronuk: I got that one too, just use ubuntu-daily:
<santa_> there was thread in some mailing list out there
<acheronuk> I used that for a bit. I'll try again
<acheronuk> santa_: now apt fails to fetch packages in those containers. networking is somehow borked
<santa_> acheronuk: are you enabling -proposed ?
<santa_> if so, you need to put on hold systemd and systemd-something, let me check what I did here
<acheronuk> Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> "apt-mark hold systemd" and "apt-mark hold systemd-sysv" should do the trick
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑ so you could recreate the image anabling -proposed and doing this
<santa_> i.e. if you already have an image, create a container from it, in that container put that on hold, enable -proposed and dist-upgrade
<santa_> then stop the container and "lxc publish <container_name> --alias <image_name>"
<santa_> and that should get you a fresh image to use while the systemd problem is there
<santa_> (that's what I did in tritemio, if you need help just ask)
<acheronuk> ok. I'm actually running with the cloudvm image and qemu now, so will try in a bit
<acheronuk> santa_: I just added those to the kstaging setup script. seems to run
<acheronuk> I'll try your way later
<santa_> hmm, that's possible too, good idea in fact
<santa_> I didn't do that because I don't have those scripts in tritemio to save time; I just have the container ready in advance
<acheronuk> santa_: kiocore-kmountpointtest (failed)
<acheronuk> same as your tritemo before the merge ^^
<acheronuk> so the test I re-enabled passes
<santa_> acheronuk: yep, it's still failing
<santa_> I need to get out for a while, I will be back in the afternoon, bye
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #404: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #468: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #546: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #428: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/428/
<santa_> afternoon
<santa_> acheronuk: so just 2 packages away of finishing the merges, with kdelibs4support I'm having a problem with network-manager headers which is giving a warning in the status pages, I'm going to commit the changes anyway so maybe we could figure it out later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #495: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #474: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/474/
<acheronuk> santa_: sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #513: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #517: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #459: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #430: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #159 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> saf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2290: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2290: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2290: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2290/
<santa_> acheronuk: complete test rebuild after the merges: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
 * acheronuk looks
<santa_> what a lot of work we did in a bunch of days
<acheronuk> santa_: just doing rebuild in the ppa as well
<santa_> k
<santa_> I estimate mine would take ~ 8 hours to finish, the good thing is that tritemio doesn't need a rebuild script
 * acheronuk nods
<acheronuk> mainly doing the PPA one so I can do some upgrade testing. make sure no files went to weird places etc
<acheronuk> s/weird/conflicting
<santa_> yeah, that's great
<acheronuk> I'll do bionic ones as well. make sure 5.44 -> 5.47 upgrades ok
<santa_> btw I have been experiment some possible solutions for the dhmk -> dh thing in the long term, after that test rebuild there's another one waiting to test the possible solution
<acheronuk> that would be good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The sad state of KDE Discover and GNOME Software on openSUSE Leap 15 – FOSS adventures … https://www.fossadventures.com/the-sad-state-of-kde-discover-and-gnome-software-on-opensuse-leap-15/
<wxl> that's a well written bug report, just posted to the wrong location
<ngraham[m]> It's all over Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/duplicates/8q49uz/the_sad_state_of_kde_discover_and_gnome_software/
<ngraham[m]> seems like an issue in openSUSE or with the Zypper PackageKit backend
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #159: ABORTED in 5 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/159/
<wxl> someone should write a follow up in ubuntu or debian-based distros
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #222: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #546: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #475: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1116: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1116/
<mparillo> In case anybody missed it, thanks to Rik and Santa: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8975
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/33/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/126/
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller thinks Rik and Santa are awesome!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/27/
<valorie> that's great!
<valorie> thank you acheronuk and santa_
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #41: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #441: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #460: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/460/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa this morning tested upgrades in VM of full FW 5.44 -> 5.47 upgrade, and 5.46 -> 5.47. pushed fixes for a couple of file conflicts
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2291: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2291: SUCCESS in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2291: SUCCESS in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2291/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #442: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2292: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2292: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2292: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #297: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #298: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #443: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #299: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/136/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: …   plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop … its being replace
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, contents moved to the normal 'breeze' package. as debian has. so nothing is lost anywhere :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> okay noted
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Errors were encountered while processing: …  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-2p4z9a/141-plasma-widgets-addons_4%3a5.13.0+p18.04+git20180612.1530-0_amd64.deb … E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, fixed in the next commit. now building
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/174/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> wondering why my system tray doesn't show the apps running like quassel client, telegram , skype
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> unable to create io-slave. Cannot talk to klauncher: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> this text appear at the center of the desktop background
<phoenix_firebrd> Yahoo messenger is shutdown July 17 2018, have you people know this ? https://help.yahoo.com/kb/messenger/SLN28776.html?impressions=true
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> so will yahoo chat plugins be disabled in telepathy, kopete or any other messenger that supported it?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> disable or remove ?
<wxl> at the very least they won't work
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: are you talking to me?
<wxl> i'm talking about the subject you brought up, yes, phoenix_firebrd 
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: yahoo recommend uninstalling yahoo messenger
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: which means, we need to disable yahoo messenger plugins?
<wxl> messenger.yahoo.com is still there
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: I will be disabled on 17 july 2018
<wxl> phoenix_firebrd: it sounds like they're going to take down the service, so at that point attempting to connect to it will result in failures
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: ya
<wxl> unless they keep these services alive: https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN1227.html
<wxl> which i suspect is unlikely
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: there are coming up with a new messenger called squirrel, now in beta, we have to see if they have released their protocol as opensource 
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: is there any other messengers in kubuntu/kde that support yahoo messenger currently?
<genii> Updated !yahoo 
<wxl> phoenix_firebrd: you mean things in the repositories or kde (or qt-based) specifically?
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: kde, gnome
<wxl> phoenix_firebrd: tons of them
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: there was one another application, empathy. genii just file a bug report for it, here is the link to the bug report  https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/empathy/issues/911
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: as far as I know the major ones were kopete, empathy and telepathy
<wxl> phoenix_firebrd: pidgin for example
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: omg I forgot
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: thanks for reminding
<wxl> and with that, finch
<genii> I'm not going to start filing bugs now for every IM app :D
<wxl> !info ayttm
<ubottu> Package ayttm does not exist in bionic
<wxl> bitlbee, centerim, jitsi, jwchat
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: "Pidgin 2.12.0 removed protocols that were not being maintained: MSN, MySpace, Mxit, and Yahoo!. These will show up as unknown in your account lists until you delete them."
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: ^ thats from the pidgin homepage
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: seems the yahoo protocol is already disabled
<genii> <3 bitlbee
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: It seems yahoo protocol is disable in pidgin from version 2.12.0
<wxl> phoenix_firebrd: yeah you can see it removed in the changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/binary/p/pidgin/1:2.12.0-1ubuntu5/changelog
<wxl> kopete removed it in 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu2 http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/binary/k/kopete/4:17.08.3-0ubuntu3/changelog
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: can you check for telepathy?
<wxl> phoenix_firebrd: it doesn't seem to be in the repos?
<wxl> oh it's kde-telepathy :/
<wxl> nothing in the changelog but also hasn't been updated since 2016 http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/binary/k/kde-telepathy/15.08.3/changelog
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: what about the support in upstream ? have they dropped support too?
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: could find anything about yahoo in the changelog for kde-telepathy
<wxl> looks like telepathy is dead http://martys.typepad.com/blog/2016/06/new-maintainers-wanted-kde-telepathy-kaccounts-plasma-notifications-and-others.html
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: after whatsapp everything was on ICU and finally telegram put everything to death
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: From the logs you found, I can understand the support for yahoo was dropped downstream by dropping libjasper for kopete. But it should be done upstream as well and for other messengers too
<wxl> here's more talk about telepathy being dead https://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-kde/2017-08/msg00027.html
<wxl> phoenix_firebrd: my guess is that it was pushed upstream
<phoenix_firebrd> ya may be
<wxl> that's usually the case
<wxl> downstreamers don't like to be the sole repository for a particular fix
<wxl> telepathy itself doesnt
<wxl> ' even seem to be on kde git https://cgit.kde.org/
<wxl> debian also removed it, but in 2016 http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/k/kopete/kopete_17.08.3-1_changelog
<wxl> (kopete)
<wxl> ah so it's POSSIBLE upstream may still support it but debian and downstream have decided to get rid of the dependency (jasper) since it's unmaintained https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=818212
<ubottu> Debian bug 818212 in src:kopete "kopete: Jasper removal" [Grave,Fixed]
<wxl> that said, it's quite possible that upstream still supports yahoo
<wxl> might want to check with #kopete
<wxl> other useful links on the right side here https://www.kde.org/applications/internet/kopete/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #363: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/173/
<phoenix_firebrd> wxl: thanks for the info, I will check it out
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: rebuilds> .
<acheronuk> thanks
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> One of my next tasks is banging out that Qt transition
<tsimonq2> Sorry for the delay
<acheronuk> np as well. you missed the fun of merging all frameworks!
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> Had some fun at SELF though
<acheronuk> looked and sounded good
<tsimonq2> Had some nice BBQ, chinese buffet twice... otherwise just hung out, met some Lumina guys, saw some nice talks, got to catch up with ahoneybun, etc.
<acheronuk> I saw twitter pics of the food
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: when I said rebuild, I did mean with the build dep transitioned
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun flew United, which comes complementary with a two hour flight delay, forced bag checking, and having the location of that checked bag being unknown for a while after landing
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ah. Sorry. Do you have debdiffs?
<acheronuk> umm.. no at the moment
<tsimonq2> OK
<acheronuk> rk ward just needs kdoctools-dev changing to libkf5doctools-dev
<acheronuk> *rkward
<tsimonq2> Same with the other?
<acheronuk> yep
<tsimonq2> kool
<tsimonq2> sec
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: bug 1750465
<ubottu> bug 1750465 in ubuntu-mate-artwork (Ubuntu Xenial) "upgrade attempting to process triggers out of order (package plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text 0.9.2-3ubuntu17 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving triggers unprocessed)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750465
<acheronuk> thanks
<tsimonq2> (unrelated, ftr)
<acheronuk> hmmm. I'll have to have a look how the others were fixed sometime, as I have no clue just looking at quickly
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: rkward is already done, uploading kubuntu-docs now.
<acheronuk> great. can finally say goodbye to those annoying transitionals when FW lands :)
<tsimonq2> hehe
<wxl> @tsimonq2: that only affects a subset of flavors it seems?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Kubuntu included.
<wxl> (fwiw i was thinking lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Doesn't look like it, but additional testing wouldn't hurt.
<guysoft42>  hey all, how do I add code blocks or any syntax to launchpad bugs? Anything I search on google or in launchpad leads me to other bugs and not howtos
<guysoft42> this is driving me crazy. its impossible to search for anything meta about launchpad, all i get is filed with launchpad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1117: SUCCESS in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #42: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/42/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2293: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2293: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2293: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/154/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2294: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2294: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2294: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2294/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good evening/night everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @DarinMiller @Valoriez thanks for the praise
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk latest test rebuild I did: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have just added a couple of things to the ignore files and now the only remaining issues are kio and kimageformats. So, why you had to disable openexr temporarily in kimageformats? What about kio? let's just disable the failing test?
<ngraham[m]> which test is failing?
<ngraham[m]> kfileitemmodels or some such?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> kiocore-kmountpointtest, see the status page I linked for details
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, openexr was disbled as its library transition is utterly FUBAR in -proposed, and I could not sign off the bileto ticket without doing that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'll look to to getting things landed tomorow then?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> + rebuild things affexted by the kauth path change
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ack on disabling the kio test
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thank you for the help and tooling!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so no problem on enabling openEXR for backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, no problem at all.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright, noted here in case we forgot
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah, it escaped my mind. good catch
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> about the tooling a couple of comments: I have a couple of improvements to do, given the fw merging expericence and...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I fixed an issue with bump-build-dep-versions which was eating the extra comma you get when you pass "-bt" to wrap-and-sort
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> while fixing that I realized that there was a package with wrong build-dep -dev versioning, I don't remember which one but if you run "do-all bump-build-dep-versions -r frameworks" you will find out
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and that's it, I need to leave RIGHT NOW, see you tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as do I. THANK YOU
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1118: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/23/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #99: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #168: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #28: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #21: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #32: FAILURE in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #20: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2295: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2295: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2295: SUCCESS in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2295/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #422: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #375: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #605: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #364: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2296: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2296: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2296: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2296/
<kfunk> heya. is there a ppa for kdepim stack with version 18.04?
<acheronuk> kfunk: not an end user one. at the moment we are doing merges from debian packaging, which is slowing us down getting it into Cosmic or backporting to Bionic
<acheronuk> currently doing frameworks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa is the merge script suitable for plasma? or will it need tweaking?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #365: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/176/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk it's usable but it's worth doing a couple of fixes first, also note that I have some partial work on pyramid's long term solution, if we apply that solution before merging plasma we could skip the dhmk -> dh reverting and save time. BTW, I have been distracted today with things for next KA 2.3, so I hope to catch up with those important issues in the next couple of days
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Same applies for any possible kde apps merge
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> all understood. thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa FW landed in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1119: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1119/
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: test
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | /!\ /!\ BIONIC BEAVER RELEASED /!\ /!\ | Support in #kubuntu Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> There we go.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/24/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: can you highlight me?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes?
<ahoneybun> Yay it works!
 * acheronuk is puzzled
<ahoneybun> I'm using Weechat now and I added a plugin for notification support.
<acheronuk> ah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/32/
<ahoneybun> It's pretty cool.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/30/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @ahoneybun, Weechat bridge with IRC?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/148/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm using ZNC with Weechat IRC.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/129/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> I see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #100: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/100/
<mparillo[m]> FW landed in CC proposed, right? My VM with 18.04 and proposed enabled is still on FW 5.44.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/21/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lQekiD9p/file_7916.jpg
<valorie> ahoneybun: what is that about?
<valorie> interesting but I don't know what it's about
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @mparillo[m], correct
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2297: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2297: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2297: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #977: FAILURE in 6.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/977/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #160 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #512: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #1143: FAILURE in 5.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/1143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1470: FAILURE in 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1471: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #160: ABORTED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/160/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #33: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #100: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #108: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #41: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #13: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #26: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #124: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #110: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #12: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #101: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #474: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #1144: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/1144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #669: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #978: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/978/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #96: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #513: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #31: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #32: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #145: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #224: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #42: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #514: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #146: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #558: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #160: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #42: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #33: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #45: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #32: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #176: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #177: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #175: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/175/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #383: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #174: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #204: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: stop trying to fix debian's copyright
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/204/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/204/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #177: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #178: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #499: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #9: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #302: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #303: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #15: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/15/
<mparillo> Fired up a CC VM, enabled proposed (Pre-released updates), full-upgraded, rebooted, and all seems good. Kinfocenter returns KDE Frameworks 5.47.0, and Discover, Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, System Monitor, and System Settings all passed the five second test.
<acheronuk> mparillo: kool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #176: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #429: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #28: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #34: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/34/
<blaze> it's only friday and publisher doesn't look alive already
<mparillo> In NYC, we used to call that 'summer hours'.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #35: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #161: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #14: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #29: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #109: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #13: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #46: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #43: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: ignore the ignore file
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/205/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/205/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #124: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #124: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #124: SUCCESS in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2298: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2298: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2298: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #111: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #126: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #29: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1120: SUCCESS in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmouth build #31: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmouth/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmouth build #31: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmouth/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #31: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #31: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #171: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #149: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/149/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #152: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #140: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #123: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #132: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #127: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #25: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #35: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #33: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #31: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #125: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #289: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #29: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #97: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #171: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #141: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #126: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/35/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9TTgTs8Xq/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> baseapp-bin removed ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #31: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #16: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #98: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2299: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2299: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2299: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #126: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #141: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #163: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #127: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #142: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #141: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #147: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #142: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #128: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #95: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #124: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #135: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #172: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #133: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmouth build #32: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmouth/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #32: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #29: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #34: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #32: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #151: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #36: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #32: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #37: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #28: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #25: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #129: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #32: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #14: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #23: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #154: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmouth build #32: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmouth/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, old kde4 stuff, so good!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #30: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #32: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/32/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Owh 👌
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2300: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2300: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2300: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #161 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #161: ABORTED in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/161/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2301: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2301: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2301: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2301/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hey @acheronuk, do you have a few minutes to discuss a couple of things?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, go for it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk ok, first of all I made a few fixes for the merging script, so hopefully it could work a bit better on the next rounds of debian merges, once I get home I plan to re-test the thing and release ka 2.2 rc1. For 2.3 there is already a branch where I have been porting the docs to Sphinx to have decent HTML docs instead of plain text, I think they will be much more pleasant to read in this format.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have a few things more to mention but Im on the phone, so we could continue when I get back @ home
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, suits me
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ack
<ngraham[m]> Got a polish bug for us: https://phabricator.kde.org/T9034
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2302: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2302: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2302: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2302/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk ok, I'm back, let's continue?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> regarding plasma 5.13 (just curious) does it need a new Qt version?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes. >= 5.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and we have 5.9 in cosmic and bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes @tsimonq2 is doing 5.11 here https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> fine, so other topic, the op pyramid
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have been doing some work here to deal with the dhmk -> dh switch, the solution I have is a bunch of small tweaks of pkg-kde-tools: this provides the "== Start foo" "== End foo" markers in the build log, BOTH for packages using dhmk and pure dh. That is much much better than the first bunch of ideas I had about this, there's however an unavoidable, but easy to fix glitch
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Personally I would like to apply this solution before any plasma or apps merge, because this way we won't have to revert the dhmk -> dh debian change. So I will try to find some time to explain my proposed solution in the wiki page, and we could decide when we would apply it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Sounds good? Are we on the same page?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> fine by me. eny ETA on being able to merge with that in place?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I would say a few days tops; the merge script is ready, the only remaining things I have to do is releasing a new KA with that code we have in master and document the pyramid long term solution
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and I will try to get that done today
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. simon was asking if we want to land plasma with new Qt, which would be better if merged 1st. but Qt may be a week or so, so timing is ok there if we want to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, we will see if we can do that (I think we can, but not 100% sure)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> np. would just be nice if we could. if not, no big deal
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. gotta go for a bit. thank you :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, let me know when yo are back, see you :)
<acheronuk> santa_: anything to add to what we discussed earlier?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1121: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1121/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yep, but I'm going to bed so let's talk tomorrow, gnight everyone.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Night!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok, 💤
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #28: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/27/
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun makes coffee.
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 treats sunburns and sleeps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Never enough sunscreen!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/32/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #9: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #12: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #59: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #54: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #77: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #6: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #52: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3012: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3012/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3012: SUCCESS in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3012/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3012: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3012/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #54: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #64: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #50: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #60: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #58: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #46: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #9: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #45: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #7: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #7: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #46: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #49: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3013: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3013/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3013: SUCCESS in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3013/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3013: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3013/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #58: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libqapt build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libqapt/7/
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #8: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #8: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting/8/
<acheronuk> nggraham: any eta for root privilege escalltion in dolphin?
 * acheronuk looks in horror at that spelling of escalation
<blaze> which spelling?
<genii> blaze: "escalltion"
<blaze> 😰
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3014: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3014/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3014: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3014/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3014: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3014/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: I have just detected one FTBFS in my latest test rebuild. it's kcalcore, I've just pushed an easy fix to git in the _eoan_archive branch
<santa_> build with the fix: http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<santa_> "build" without the fix: http://tritemio-area51.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #8: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #36: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #62: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konsole build #8: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #8: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #8: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/8/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #7: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #8: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #9: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #7: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #9: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #9: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konsole build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #62: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #63: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #37: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3015: SUCCESS in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3015/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3015: SUCCESS in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3015/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3015: SUCCESS in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3015/
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.16 in backports PPA for Disco … https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1138433184373383169
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #253 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #253: ABORTED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3016: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3016/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3016: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3016/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3016: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3016/
<valorie> thanks so much for that backport, acheronuk!
<valorie> will reboot shortly
<acheronuk> valorie: np. since beta and final release had good feedback, seemed ok to push the backport straight away this time
<acheronuk> 5.16.0 is all migrating from -[proposed in Eoan as well
<acheronuk> assuming tomorrows daily build works ok, should have it in
<mparillo> And EE already had the ice-blue wallpaper for me this morning.
<valorie> i need every bit of cooling today and tomorrow possible!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kinfocenter build #10: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kinfocenter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #17: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kproperty build #9: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kproperty/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkexiv2 build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkexiv2/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #7: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kproperty build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kproperty/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkexiv2 build #9: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkexiv2/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konsole build #10: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konsole/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1138726133149704193
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3017: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3017/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3017: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3017/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3017: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3017/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3018: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3018/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3018: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3018/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3018: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3018/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #48: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3019: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3019/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3019: SUCCESS in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3019/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3019: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3019/
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #254 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #254: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #255 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #255: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3020: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3020/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3020: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3020/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3020: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3020/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk yesterdays daily ISO installed fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I let the installer do the work though.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Good to know :)
<ahayzen> acheronuk, hey, as the last uploader of plasma-discover, there was an accidental break of the ABI in the previous flatpak build in Eoan (1.4.0), this has since been fixed (1.4.1) but plasma-discover was uploaded while it was broken and is a rdepends of libflatpak0. Are you able to do a no change rebuild of plasma-discover in Eoan to resolve any issues ?
<valorie> sitter: have you read https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2019/02/14/packagekit-is-dead-long-live-well-something-else/
<valorie> I would love to know your thoughts about it re: pkcon use and Discover
<wxl> gnome announcing something is dead while they seem to expect every gtk version to exist on the same system? madness
<valorie> I find it a bit bizarre that they get it to a state of Just Working and then kick it to the curb
<valorie> wxl: lol
<wxl> seriously, have you read the "gtk 4.0 is not gtk 4" article? it's serious crazy making.
<valorie> I've not
<valorie> also I recall that sitter is off for the week
<wxl> https://blogs.gnome.org/desrt/2016/06/13/gtk-4-0-is-not-gtk-4/
<valorie> I don't really keep up with gnomie stuff, but keithzg and I were discussing using pkcon
<wxl> oh i don't really either, except that i like to watch how messed up it is so i can convince people to go to qt XD
<valorie> crazy making enough that that article gave me a headache about 3 paras in
<wxl> hah you didn't even get to the meat of it
<valorie> so not reading the rest
<valorie> "chaos reigns"
<valorie> "situation normal; all ()&*(%* up"
<valorie> did I get it?
<valorie> "this is not the API you were looking for"
<wxl> that one XD
<keithzg> wxl: That "gtk 4.0 is not gtk 4" article is downright Lovecraftian, it's raw cosmic horror, I remember reading it back around when it was published and it being just more terror than a human mind can contain. Looking it back up right now I see https://blogs.gnome.org/desrt/2016/06/14/gtk-5-0-is-not-gtk-5/ which almost might be worse since it's basically "everyone knows semantic versioning is useful and great for consistency, but what our development 
<keithzg> process posits is: what if we ignored all that?"
<wxl> keithzg: oh god it gets crazier
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-14
<acheronuk> ahayzen: doing now. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_discover build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_discover/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #73: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hmmm... https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/c0c2l7/wallpaper_mod_black_ice/
<valorie> woah
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'm liking the light one while it's still hot here
<valorie> although the marine air is coming in now....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The lighter one has grown on me a bit
<valorie> if you're at all like me, you don't look at your desktop all that often
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I guess not, but I also have transparent panels, so avoid light wallpapers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3021: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3021/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3021: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3021/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3021: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3021/
<sitter> valorie: nothing changes "I’m not killing it, I’m still planning on doing maintenance. I’ve just been explicit to manage expectations." as far as discover is concerned nothing changes in the forseeable future
<ahayzen> acheronuk, thanks :-)
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3022: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3022/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3022: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3022/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3022: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3022/
<valorie> sitter: thanks for the feedback
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/9/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have been etherneting home this week. the whole week
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 is involved
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> he will deny it of course
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, 😆
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #10: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3023: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3023/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3023: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3023/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3023: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3023/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3024: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3024: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3024: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3024/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3025: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3025/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3025: SUCCESS in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3025/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3025: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3025/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> frameworks 5.59 now in Eon archive and Disco backports
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Cool, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Actually not cool, we have a very long and unpleasant heat-wave there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3026: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3026/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3026: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3026/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3026: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3026/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi everyone.  Disco and Eoan upgraded to 5.59 with no issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> anyone know if widow resizing by dragging to screen edge is kwin,  plasma, fw or some other package?  It's very stuttery with the 5.16 especially with some NVidia cards.  (...trying to file a accurate bug report....)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, the end implementation is in KWin I think, though that does not mean a lower level FW or build depend may not ultimately be at fault … I would file for Kwin, and then let the plasma devs change it if needed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> thanks Rik, filing now...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1140333539235368960
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good call Rik.  I think it's the same as this bug.... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406180 and it's already patched!
<ubottu> KDE bug 406180 in general "KWin 5.15.4+ hang regression on Nvidia Optimus" [Normal,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1140337731618385926
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-08
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-09
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<valorie> weeeeeeee: https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.19.0
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-10
<mparillo> Updated my GG VM. Coming soon, I guess.
<valorie> Hey RikMills there is a question about plasma 5.19.0 coming to Kub. -- I assume it will be in backports for the .1 in a week?
<valorie> don't want to spread fake news tho
<valorie> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/gzli5g/kde_plasma_519_is_out_and_it_is_sleeker_and_more/ftixan5/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Valorie, as per the full change log, 5.19 requires qt 5.14 or newer so no 5.19 in backports:  https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.18.5-5.19.0-changelog.php
<valorie> bummer
<valorie> I'm glad I asked here
<valorie> might be time to upgrade!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, :( no backport for LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As long as you don't need bleeding edge NVidia drivers from the PPA, GG should be OK for the "adventurous".
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What I was wondering is if there a SCIH chance that QT 15.2 will could land in GG.  David E left instructions on how to run plasma/wayland with NVidia in his blog...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I doubt wayland will be ready for NVidia users by 20.10, but it is so close.  When I am running it on Neon Dev unstable, instead of bailing after a few minutes of glitches, I often have to open Ksysgard to verify which server I am running (that is until I try to run a Steam or wine game...)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, I'll upgrade to GG soon..  Just let be in FF for while..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kDTHG0Wj/file_31663.tgs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am running GG on one of my "test" partitions for now (along with Neon Dev unstable).
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0O9XF70j/file_31582.tgs
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-11
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I'm planning to do some test rebuilds these days
<santa_> I see there's a lot of changes from Debian, it seems they removed their Broken Breaks™
<santa_> thank god they did, what a shoddy way to handle testing migrations
<santa_> anyway fw 5.70 looks promising in our git repos
<santa_> I guess we have no 5.17 yet
<santa_> * 5.71
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-12
<RikMills> santa_: yeah, I wanted to get 5.70 merged before I started on 5.71 :) 
<RikMills> ecm and kapidox have been left, as there is a issue with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jquery/+bug/1881594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1881594 in jquery (Ubuntu) "Transition to src:node-jquery and remove src:jquery" [Undecided,New]
<santa_> RikMills: ack, test rebuild of 5.70 here http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<petersaints> Hi guys! I'm just wondering if there are plans of releasing KDE Plasma 5.19 for 20.04 on the Backports PPA?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> \0/ finally on GG now
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @petersaints, I asked the same question previous .. The answer is no right guys?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> or is it until the QT updated in LTS ? then it will be backport?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> we will see if it's feasible to backport qt
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the non-automated way the qt packaging is being managed in ubuntu doesn't help
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @Santa, 💪
<petersaints> Oh... Ok. So Plasma 5.19 depends on a newer version of Qt that is not on 20.04. Therefore, you would also need to backport Qt which may be problematic since it's a dependency of many other packages, etc.
<petersaints> Also, if Qt is backported, would it be part of the Kubuntu PPA or is it something made available through the main/official Ubuntu Backports repository?
<santa_> your fisrt message is correct
<santa_> with regarding to the second IF ew backport qt + plasma 5.19 both things would be in kubuntu's backports ppa
<santa_> * IF we
<santa_> RikMills: if you have some time tomorrow I could help you with packaging, we have some things to fix http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> I'm going to start with a plasma rebuild soon
<santa_> s/with //
<petersaints> Ok. I hope that it gets ported, just because I like to play with shiny new things. But take your time ;)
<blaze> I just discovered that Claws Mail app finally got a Qt interface, interesting
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-13
<sheytan> Hi! When will you put plasma 5.19 upgrade for 20.04? :)
<RikMills> sheytan: 5.19 can't be built for 20.04 as it requires Qt 5.14, while 20.04 has Qt 5.12 LTS
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sheytan> RikMills: so i will never be released propably before 20.10? :D
<RikMills> sheytan: unless someone has the time to backport Qt, then no. even then it probably could not go in the usual backports PPA, as new Qt would make break some things in the normal archive for users
<RikMills> it would likely have to go somewhere separate with a BIG WARNING on the PPA
<santa_> RikMills: I have completed the test rebuilds of the _staging branches
<santa_> RikMills: the fisrt thing I would like to work with you is the new packages that need to be uploaded
<santa_> plasma-wayland-protocols is one of them, so I did some changes yesterday
<santa_> so it would be nice if we could get that one uploaded soon so it can be accepted by the ftp masters
<santa_> what else needs copyright files or attention?
<santa_> kwayland-server ?
<santa_> kdsoap ?
<santa_> anything else?
<RikMills> santa_: 
<RikMills> yeah I was going to upload the new plasma sources start of next week
<rak> Who's the Kubuntu webmaster these days?
<rak> I'm still getting bug mail for it, even though I gave up that role ~10 years ago...
<valorie> rak: I think Rick Timmus has taken that up
<valorie> but I'm not sure of his LP
<valorie> he's in the council so I'm sure you can find it without too much digging
<valorie> or just write to the KC
<valorie> didn't know there *was* bug mail for it
<valorie> :-)
<santa_> RikMills: ack, thanks
<rak> valorie: Yeah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website gets the bug reports, and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website gets the mail.
<valorie> @sick_rimmit ^^^^
<rak> I just added Rick as an administrator.
<rak> Also, there used to be a webmaster@kubuntu.org alias that people would email bug reports to every now and then. It used to point to me, then to Ofir Klinger I think after he took over. Not sure if it ever got updated to point to Rick, but if not it's probably worth looking into.
<rak> I think the procedure to get it changed was to open a ticket on the Canonical RT. #canonical-sysadmins would probably know what it is now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK thanks, I will look into that
 * rak goes back into hibernation
<valorie> thanks for your work on the site, rak
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-14
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> When is expected 5.20 will be landing on GG?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @myfenris, 5.20.0 will be just a few days before GG final freeze, so it won't land
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> hopefully will be able to have in backports
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Owh okie..  Thanks for the info..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> This Week in KDE: Plasma 5.20 features start landing – Adventures in Linux and KDE … https://pointieststick.com/2020/06/12/this-week-in-kde-plasma-5-20-features-start-landing/
<santa_> good afternoon everybody
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I plan to fix a few things in fw 5.70 and plasma 5.19
<santa_> whish me luck XD
<RikMills> santa_: 5.71.0 is nearly ready to land in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4095
<santa_> RikMills: oh, ok
<santa_> I that case I'm going to do a test build
<santa_> I presume it's already in the _staging branches right?
<RikMills> santa_: actually pushing to archive and staging branches now, as it should land straight into proposed once ricsv64 build are done
<santa_> RikMills: I'm going to rebuild everything we have
<santa_> so ok
<santa_> thanks
<santa_> RikMills: if you are so kind please give me a ping whenever the git pushing is done
<RikMills> santa_: it is done
<santa_> RikMills: ack, pulling and rebuilding everything soon
<RikMills> 5.71.0 now landing in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very nice
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Tomorrow I have to talk nicely to some Archive Admins about getting new sources required for plasma 5.19 accepted
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have already got tentative agreement to it, but depends if they have free time.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What exactly do the admins do?  Review and accept  a merge request?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I upload the source and packaging to the archive. That lands in the NEW queue. The AAs review that all.
<valorie> hubba hubba @RikMills!
<IrcsomeBot> <Eickmeyer> @RikMills, Except that getting them to do it is like pulling teeth.
